# Jennifer Aniston



## BagHound

Anybody know what bag this is Jennifer Aniston carried in "The Breakup"?  She had it in black and in white.  Tod's???


----------



## cindylicious

Im almost 100 % sure that it is a TODS D-Bag!


----------



## moe

Its a Chanel Clef tote.


----------



## moe

I ment Chanel Cerf tote.


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

Its a Tods D bag;


http://celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=35&cid=191&page=1&item=3151


----------



## Savannah

this is the D bag by Tods, Jennifer has a Chanel Cerf. She also carried a black one in the same movie as well.


----------



## LisaG719

Does anyone have more pics of the Chanel Cerf?

Edited to say: I fell in love with this bag as well while watching the movie!


----------



## bagsnbags

Was it fake Tod the one in the movie??


----------



## bb10lue

she looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## enjlux

The bag is perfect for her! But which is it the Chanel or Tod's?


----------



## pursegirl19




----------



## pursegirl19

i love her!!!


----------



## brazilian

Wow, she has great skin.


----------



## BTBF

She puts on a few lbs.


----------



## Compass Rose

Yes!   Her skin just glows!


----------



## Liz_x3

This woman is going to look the same when she hits 50.
She's always glowing.


----------



## Lainey

she looks really good!


----------



## karo

She looks great.


----------



## Marly

I love, love her style.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She looks really good.


----------



## Kimm992

She's gorgeous as always!!


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks great!!!  And I've always liked her style and of course the hair!!! It always looks so shiny and the color always compliments her!


----------



## H_addict

I am not a fan of hers but must admit that she does looks good. Glad to see she's got a new purse too!


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

I just can't get into her.  I don't see the appeal.


----------



## twiggers

Same ole' same 'ole. Never changes it up at all!


----------



## Swanky

I think she looks great.  Why mess w/ something good?
I never change either


OH!  Not because I'm "good" but because I'm scared!!!


----------



## Charlie

I love her too.. beautiful skin... I want her arms.. look @ those biceps..


----------



## Leelee

She always looks very pulled together and tasteful.  But I'm wondering about her hair in these photos.  Does it looked crimped or permed to you?


----------



## Bambie

Leelee said:


> She always looks very pulled together and tasteful.  But I'm wondering about her hair in these photos.  Does it looked crimped or permed to you?



Yeah if you look at older pics she has naturally thin frizzy hair which requires a lot of styling. To me she had it chemically straightened for Friends and she stopped doing so? Maybe she uses ceramics... that would explain the curly ends and the flatter roots.


----------



## daffyduck

I love her Cartier Roadster Watch!!!


----------



## whistlerchic

What's she carrying?


----------



## sheishollywood

She looks fabulous! I love her!


----------



## vbskull

She looks great and her skin is glowing.


----------



## HubbaWubba

These pictures are how I have always seen her. Very average looking girl imo. I can't get passed her nose and chin.     





Bambie said:


>


----------



## finalfrontier

http://www.celebpeeps.net/relationships/Jennifer_Aniston_splits.html


----------



## coachwife6

I think she's darling.


----------



## LVobsessed415

not surprised. I hope she can find love after Brad.


----------



## MillionBaby

I love her!!!!


----------



## Twinklette

I hope she ends up happy....I feel badly for what happened to her w/Brad.


----------



## Bambie

Twinklette said:


> I hope she ends up happy....I feel badly for what happened to her w/Brad.



Me too. Best of luck to her!


----------



## LV Rawks

Aw, I hope that she is happy.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Twinklette said:


> I hope she ends up happy....I feel badly for what happened to her w/Brad.


 
Same here.


----------



## Kellybag

All in time


----------



## the_forehead

Poor girl.  She deserves much better than Brad =)


----------



## Megs

It all makes me sad, I just really like her.


----------



## karo

Twinklette said:


> I hope she ends up happy....I feel badly for what happened to her w/Brad.


Me too. Wish her all the best and hope she finds a great man for her.


----------



## legaldiva

That article seems contradictory.  I mean, it says that "their hectic careers" got in the way, and then it says that JA wants to "settle down with a reliable man and start a family."

Well, which one is it?


----------



## Cat

She will be in love with someone else next week.Jen goes from man to man like a dollar goes from hand to hand.By the age of 38 you would think she would have realized that going without a man for a while won't kill ya.She comes across as very needy for my taste,I think these guys figured it out and ran for their lives.


----------



## wheelbarrow




----------



## karo

A few more.
The one with Jennifer taking a pic of Coco is cute!


----------



## karo

Some more pics of Jennifer and adorable baby Coco!


----------



## sheishollywood

They all look great! I love Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## lv-lover

Wow, Jennifer looks great! Courtney Cox isn't looking too shabby either.


----------



## LVobsessed415

she looks great.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

That looks like alot of fun!


----------



## debsmith

I love Jenn....she looks so healthy and happy!


----------



## Liz_x3

I think they all look great.


----------



## cfred

I love it that they are such good friends.  It is always nice to see true friendships in Hollywood because the relationships don't tend to last very long...


----------



## mello_yello_jen

i love jennifer!  beautiful woman!


----------



## travelbliss

thanks for sharing these pics!


----------



## Cherrasaki

I like Jennifer too!  She looks great as usual! So does Courtney!  And they all look like they're having a good time!


----------



## romina

Love Jen, she is full of class in my eyes and i am glad she is having fun !


----------



## H_addict

Great pics! Coco is precious!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

great pics! Jenn is so beautiful!


----------



## keodi

lovely pics she looks so happy!!


----------



## BTBF

Nice legs...no cellulite.

P.S. Coco sure is skinny.


----------



## PrincessGina

aw little Coco is so cute. I aint really seen any pics of her. Jen looks great as always. She always has a great tan.


----------



## BacardiGirl

I love Jen! She is one of my fave female actresses..so classy and down to earth!


----------



## kirsten

I wonder what island they are on. I leave for Kauai tomorrow morning.


----------



## xikry5talix

They all look great!


----------



## hc1871

I'm in Maui right now. Anyone know what island they are on?


----------



## Lanbanan

she looks fab!


----------



## karo

Jennifer surfing in Hawaii on August, 23rd.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Great pics!  She does look fab


----------



## karo

Some more pics.
She looks great.


----------



## yasjencon2

everyone looks nice and carefree


----------



## Smoothoprter

She looks great.  That is one TINY bikini.  Barely covers her hey-nanny-nanny.


----------



## astripleila

She is gorgeous!


----------



## I love my baby

Wow.. Go Jennifer. She is very pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

great pics!


----------



## Kimm992

She looks great!!


----------



## Virginia

she looks nice and healthy!


----------



## apa629

she hot on those pics!
go jen!


----------



## Chanel_Lady

She is so hooot!


----------



## *Lo

OMG!!! IF she was in maui i am gonna freakin die bc i was in maui that week at whalers village and walked into the bathroom at leilanis and swear she was in there holding a little girl washing her hands but i didnt say anything bc she kinda just looked like a normal person, now im owndering if it really was her


----------



## missisa07

I love Jen.  She seems so genuinely down to earth.


----------



## rachels

Jennifer is so beautiful!wow!


----------



## Lainey

Looks like they are having a great time!!


----------



## *Korean Beauty*

She is amazing actress!love her!


----------



## Obsessive lv

Where is Coco's life jacket?


----------



## Gianna

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sonia_purse

She is hot!


----------



## Jessica21

She looks great!Love her!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jen always looks good, I love her!


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great as usual! I could use a Hawaiian vacation!


----------



## i love red bags

Hot body!


----------



## jen512

how absolutely adorable are all of them still hanging out together ! and coco is too cute.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* heads back to work on the Los Angeles set of her new movie *Hes Just Not That Into You*. The 38-year-old former _Friends_ star practiced her lines as she walked to the set and waves hello to the crew when she arrived on Tuesday morning.
The Baltimore-set movie of interconnecting story arcs deals with the challenges of reading or misreading human behavior. This film is based on the self-help book of the same name and is also being produced by *Drew Barrymore*s Flower Films production company.
*Aniston* will co-star in the film alongside Hollywoods newest couple *Barrymore* and *Justin Long* along with *Scarlett Johansson*, *Ben Affleck*, *Jennifer Connelly*, *Bradley Cooper*, *Kevin Connelly* and *Ginnifer Goodwin*.


----------



## myriamrees

she is beautiful !!


----------



## gillianna

I liked her on Friends but never thought she was great in movies.......I hope this one does better than her last ones.  It would be nice if she hooked up with a great guy and got married.....she deserves that.


----------



## sassy LV

She's stunning!


----------



## Kellybag

Ugh...her movies have been just so-so for a very long time


----------



## LaLohan

Team Aniston


----------



## *Korean Beauty*

Love her!!!


----------



## Charlie

I love her too. I dont know why I have so much simpaty for her, I wish her the best and find  a good men for once and all.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She is so cute! Looks like a good cast for this movie.


----------



## sheishollywood

LaLohan said:


> Team Aniston




!! 

She's beautiful!


----------



## cocogirl07

I love her


----------



## Cherrasaki

She's lookin good!!!!  Looking forward to the film!


----------



## Vickoula

She looks beautyful!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* returns to the Los Angeles set of *Hes Just Not That Into You* on Wednesday with costars *Ben Affleck* and *Jimmy Fallon*.


----------



## karo

Also on the set - *Ben Affleck*


----------



## Sonia_purse

Jennifer is so pretty!


----------



## RoseMary

love her!!


----------



## Chanel_Lady

Great feet!


----------



## xikry5talix

I love Jennifer. She always dresses simple but so chic and classy.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* and *Ben Affleck* enjoy a steamy kissing scene together while filming *Hes Not That Into You* on Thursday in San Pedro, Calif. Like I told you earlier today, the couple were married on a boat decorated with flowers.


----------



## karo

More!


----------



## cuckoo

I like Rachel, and I love Jen! She is so cute!


----------



## crouner

I read the book so I am not quite sure how they are making it into a movie but sounds cute.  And what a cast!  Thanks for the pics! I love Jennifer and am glad that she is back to making a movie.


----------



## yasjencon2

they look great


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh not two actors you would immediately put together for chemistry, cant wait to see the movie, as I love Jennifer, and Ben sure needs a hit too


----------



## RoseMary

October 11.


----------



## ellacoach

I don't like this color on her at all!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Me neither, ick. Nor that hairstyle.


----------



## Glamourina

is it true that shes dating orlando blooms ?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ewwww


----------



## superstar

Don't like it.


----------



## Bambie

she had that color a few years ago, when she starred in those l'oreal commercials... it looks ok but the photos are too blurry to tell!


----------



## ashley*nicole

I don't think this color is working for her. Hopefullly she changes right back as soon as she's done filming.


----------



## sheishollywood

Good thing this is just for a film! I love her lighter color way way better - but this shows commitment to her career!


----------



## kiss n tell

^well lets hope this helps her career!  I have never found her pretty, blonde brunette it makes no difference, boring is all I can see.


----------



## courtneyh

ewwww....its very boring and blah


----------



## uberdumb

Too grainy to see what the hairstyle looks like.


----------



## peace43

Maybe this hair color and style is for a scene at the beginning of the movie and then will change on Jennifer later in the movie?


----------



## PrincessMe

not a good look


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

All of you that hope she changes this back to her original colour after the film needn't worry - 'its only a wig!'.


----------



## karo

I really don't like it.


----------



## bb10lue

Glamourina said:


> is it true that shes dating orlando blooms ?



No...i heard from E that Oriando blooms is dating Jessica Simpson....


----------



## gillianna

Looking that bad it is true "He's just not that into you"......UGH.....


----------



## HubbaWubba

kiss n tell said:


> ^well lets hope this helps her career!  I have never found her pretty, blonde brunette it makes no difference, boring is all I can see.


----------



## Bella

Ya, looks like a wig to me.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Not a good color...too reddish and harsh with her coloring.


----------



## Tracy

That has to be a wig!


----------



## me9xjr

It's the Chanel Cerf 100% guarantee.


----------



## sheanabelle

it was a CHANEL CERF TOTE!! the black AND white one...here are some pics of mine in black...


----------



## sheanabelle

OMG...this thread is over a year old!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ wow ur bag is stunning!!


----------



## chiqunique

karo said:


> *Jennifer Aniston* returns to the Los Angeles set of *Hes Just Not That Into You* on Wednesday with costars *Ben Affleck* and *Jimmy Fallon*.


 

 is that a belly i see??!!! she was so damn skinny and toned/fit on friends.. well nice to know she's human at least


----------



## shoegal27

Love her


----------



## shoegal27

yay, TEAM ANISTON,,, ALL THE WAY..  I love her, she and Court are my favs.


----------



## chiqunique

thanks for posting all these jen pics always!


----------



## tarabag

awwwww friends reunion (ok not really...)
hehehe i love them!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* has a busy Tuesday out and about in Los Angeles before the holidays. 
First, the former _Friends_ star visited an office building on Carrillo Drive in Los Angeles, carrying a holiday bag, her Apple Macbook Pro, and a smartwater bottle (shes been a spokesperson for the brand the last few months).
Later in the day, *Jen*, 38, was seen carrying a gift package as she stopped by the Brillstein-Grey Entertainment offices with her security guard. *Aniston* last stop was at the Sunset Tower Hotel, where she petted a dog on the way inside.


----------



## yasjencon2

i love her


----------



## sheishollywood

I love her too. Love the look!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks cute, I love Jen


----------



## Dazzle

*i love her. *


----------



## princessaj0603

she always looks so fantastic!


----------



## holly di

Love her!!!


----------



## Jahpson

usually i cant stand her looks, but she looks fantastic in these pics!! very well put together and well groomed


----------



## itsnicole

I love her! She looks great in these pics!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

she's very sweet, btw what's that bag  it looks nice


----------



## karo

^^^ The bag is Dries van Noten


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yeah its a Dries Van Noten. She always latches on to one bag and uses it forever, everywhere, lol.


----------



## krv

Love Jennifer, she looks great


----------



## cammy1

she looks great, really love her classic style


----------



## PrincessMe

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> usually i cant stand her looks, but she looks fantastic in these pics!! very well put together and well groomed


ITA


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

she looks good


----------



## Liya

> Admittedly, we were skeptical. Jennifer Aniston? With John Mayer? It just couldn&#8217;t be!
> 
> Well, folks, pictures don&#8217;t lie. Only publicists do.
> 
> Check out these snaps courtesy of InTouch of the happy couple in Miami on April 23. The tanned twosome reportedly hung out at a $3000-a-night hotel room while Jen was busy filming Marley & Me.
> 
> So, how serious is this? The couple was reportedly &#8220;inseparable over the long weekend.&#8221;&#8216;
> 
> Our thoughts? Do we approve of Jen&#8217;s latest beau?


----------



## Veelyn

? pictures


----------



## scarlett_2005

Can't see the pics either...


----------



## Liya

I fixed them. Let me know if you still can't see them.


----------



## Pitch Blease

you hear that jenniacs? she's getting some lovin'. she moved on from the whole mr-and-mrs-smith-go-to-africa-to-adopt-a-rainbow-of-babies debacle and live happily ever after (in france this week i think)  and now so can you.


----------



## Swanky

I actually dig these 2 together. . . finally! LOL!


----------



## csewallh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I actually dig these 2 together. . . finally! LOL!



lol me too! I think they are cute.


----------



## Veelyn

I personally dont like John Mayer. But unlike JS, I dont think JA will take any crap.


----------



## KC1984

Who is this guy? - he looks so much younger than her..dont like his tatoos.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

very unlikely couple..hope it work out :okay:


----------



## chloe-babe

i dont know who he is either? who is he lol????


----------



## nickkyvintage

aw so long as they are happy i am happy


----------



## Sweetpea83

There must be something about John..


----------



## Sweetpea83

chloe-babe said:


> i dont know who he is either? who is he lol????


 

He's a singer....good one at it.


----------



## ivylouwho

I LOVE him, I LOVE her, I LOVE them!!!!!!
Finally a wonderful hollywood hookup!


----------



## forchanel

This is so random!  John Mayer really seems to get around nowadays!  But, I'm glad for Jennifer Anniston, the whole Brad Pitt thing is really sad.  Finally she gets a new man!


----------



## Leelee

Isn't she tons older than him?


----------



## cocogirl07

I love them together!!!


----------



## SassySocialite

Cute couple.  I didn't realize that John had an whole arm of tatts.  

The only part that depresses me is that Jen is now getting JS seconds, but oh well.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Meh. I think she can do better. I've never really been too fond of John. He seems like a big time womanizer.


----------



## macbagger

OK, maybe I glanced too fast, but at first I thought that arm full of tattoos was a SNAKE   I guess I am showing my age, but - ick - that's way too much going on for me!


----------



## lanasyogamama

He's been with half the women in Hollywood!  Jessica Simpson, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Penelope Cruz, Cameron Diaz.... 

I hope she's just having fun, not looking for a commitment.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I didn't know he dated Penelope Cruz...the same can be said about Penelope too...  with male celebs of course.


----------



## CoachGirl12

ICK... I thought Jennifer Aniston would have WAY more class than that to be hangin out w/John Mayer... he's suck a man w*ore, plus he's bisexual or so seems to be since he did kiss Perez Hilton...  I hope these two don't last...


----------



## balihai88

OMG, have I been under a rock?? When did this happen?!

I love John Mayer's music but he totally seems like a man-whore.


----------



## paintednightsky

aww they look sooo adorable together!  Great match I think.  Not like him and Jessica Simpson blehhh!!  Maybe she could tame him down since she doesn't seem like the type to take that sort of crap.


----------



## sheishollywood

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I actually dig these 2 together. . . finally! LOL!



I've been living under a rock but I dig the photos and I think they look great!


----------



## LemonDrop

For those who asked who JOhn mayer is?

here is John and Jessica.







He is really goofy and is always messing with the media.  Here is a clip of him messing with Ryan Seacrest.  responding in japanese when asked about Jessica.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_A9pdLYtvQ

here is his grammy award winning song

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BodyfJ8M6Oc


----------



## TravelBug

I like John's music.  He does seem like he is a bit too young and goofy for Jen.  I hope she finds love and happiness, she so deserves it.


----------



## cristalena56

he sure does get around?  i never would have thought they would get together, but i hope they are happy!


----------



## ladyjane76

hes like cher, he's dated half of the celebs out there!


----------



## effinhaute

I dislike John Mayer. everything about him seems so skeevy to me.

Jennifer Aniston can do so much better IMO!!


----------



## nataliam1976

I like that John Mayer doesnt take himself too seriously and has distance to all to  all the celebrity shebang. 

As long as they have fun, wishing them all the best, nothing better than a spring affair


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I hope they're very happy together!!


----------



## kimalee

whoa...really??? I don't really love either of them, so... Just never expected these two to get together!


----------



## cammy1

nice to see her with someone I always felt sorry for her when I always see Brad and Ange together


----------



## bb10lue

I think its just a publicity thing, u know, Jen's got a new movie coming out?! Well, i still wish the best for them!!!


----------



## nycgr1

Pitch Blease said:


> you hear that jenniacs? she's getting some lovin'. she moved on from the whole mr-and-mrs-smith-go-to-africa-to-adopt-a-rainbow-of-babies debacle and live happily ever after (in france this week i think) and now so can you.


----------



## jag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I actually dig these 2 together. . . finally! LOL!





ITA! I love those two together!!! So cute!


----------



## shoegal27

I've said it once I will say it again.. Jenn does not know how to pick MEN


----------



## alistar

How does this guy get every gorgeous woman?


----------



## bhurry

well i hope it's true and if it is i hope it lasts, she deserves to be happy


----------



## nycgr1

ladyjane76 said:


> hes like cher, he's dated half of the celebs out there!


 
He's like "rent a date".


----------



## Pursegrrl

I love Jen and John as individuals...but as a couple they'll have to grow on me if they stay together.  My initial reaction was HUHHH???  Very odd pairing.  I really wanted things to work out for her and Vince Vaughn.


----------



## LV Rawks

Pursegrrl said:


> I love Jen and John as individuals...but as a couple they'll have to grow on me if they stay together. My initial reaction was HUHHH??? Very odd pairing. *I really wanted things to work out for her and Vince Vaughn.*


Yeah, I liked them together, they made a cute couple.


----------



## siworae

I liked her with Vince Vaughn too... oh well.

My sister thinks John Mayer is too ugly for her... I don't think he's all that bad... but wow, he's dated some really attractive celebs!  Whatever... as long as they're happy!


----------



## ivylouwho

I hope they get married and she has like 5 million of his babies!


----------



## Leelee

cocogirl07 said:


> I love them together!!!


At first I thought it was all kind of smarmy, but now I agree with you.  They probably do make a nice couple.  They both seem sort of "dark" and introspective, plus they're both nice looking and have been through several unsuccessful romances.  Maybe this is the one?  I can see it more and more.


----------



## keodi

I really hope Jen is happy...


----------



## lvstratus

jennifer is one of the ladies i most like in Hollywwod! i really hope she found the happiness this time. and John is a sexy man!


----------



## missisa07

They look REALLY good together.  I hope things last with him (or ANY good guy for that matter).  I find Jen to be so sweet, and I think she deserves a good man to take care of her, especially after what happened with Brad.


----------



## lmiller4

ew. awkward.


----------



## irishpandabear

I hope he doesn't break her heart...


----------



## compulsivepurse

I hope that they're happy!  She deserves to be, really!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bb10lue said:


> I think its just a publicity thing, u know, Jen's got a new movie coming out?! Well, i still wish the best for them!!!


 

ITA.


----------



## yellowtulip

Can't wait for my US weekly


----------



## BagLadie

She can do better.  He's 9 years younger than her, and acts it too.  Hopefully she's just having some fun with him and isn't taking this too seriously.


----------



## Liz_x3

Well... from past news it seems that Mr. Mayer gets around... but they do make a great looking couple.  He's hot AND he can sing which makes him even hotter.


----------



## karo

Love Jen, but I'm not so sure about him.


----------



## coachygirl

Well I am completely over the moon for John Mayer.  Ive loved him since 99.  And as for them as a couple, MORE POWER TO JEN, esp if shes hittin that lol


----------



## LVShoeFan2

OMG his head is so big -- it's bigger than her whole torso.


----------



## shoegal27

She needs to find someone who is stable.  She always has the unstable men.  I hope she breaks his heart before he does hers.


----------



## jayjay77

I think JM is incredibly sexy!!  go Jen!!!  it looks like they're have fun together, maybe this is just what she needs right now.


----------



## purseinsanity

I think they're a weird couple.  He seems like too much of a player and she seems to be looking for the real thing.  There's something about him I don't like, even if he is a good singer!


----------



## BTBF

I don't see a future there.


----------



## intheevent

I love it. JS with JM was just weird JA seems like a more natural fit.


----------



## Jahpson

Didn't Mayer make out with a guy?


----------



## Pitch Blease

start a vigil, jenniacs. 

http://www.nypost.com/seven/05062008/gossip/pagesix/not_all_hers__109665.htm


----------



## nycgr1

^^


----------



## sierrasun1

Is it just me or wouldn't you expect John to still be in Miami where Jen is filming?
He came back for a haircut?   He couldn't have gotten a haircut down there?    
I don't know.......    I'm not saying John Mayer isn't busy with his own schedule but I just thought it was a little odd???

Oh, yeah, he did supposedly make out with Perez Hilton.  Perez apparently took a lie detector test even!
What's sad is that Jessica Simpson was there the whole time pretending it wasn't going on according to Perez!!  (He was on Carson Daly.)


----------



## karo

Lovey-dovey couple *Jennifer Aniston* and *John Mayer* enjoy an afternoon of poolside passion at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel in Miami, Florida on Saturday. 
The hot new couple took a dip in the pool after a rigorous gym workout session together. *Aniston*, 39, and *Mayer*, 30, were seen hugging, kissing, cuddlingthe whole shebang!


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## karo

The hot new couple relaxed at the Manadrin Oriental Hotel in Miami Saturday, eating, chatting  and smooching  poolside.

Aniston, who is wrapping up the Miami portion of her new film _Marley & Me_ with Owen Wilson, sat in side-by-side lounge chairs with Mayer, eating salads and talking softly with one another. At one point the singer, 30, whispered into Aniston's ear, sparking a smile from the actress, 39. 

Their quality time didn't end there. Mayer and Aniston also attended the Miami wrap party Saturday night at NIkki Coconut Grove. Mayer shielded Aniston from photographers as she climbed out of the car. The couple kissed throughout the evening, enjoying '80s music provided by the party's DJ before calling it a night.


----------



## hellosunshine

i don't understand why John Mayer won't just say that they are dating. I mean it's either a yes or no, simple. I hate it when celebrities give the run around and they say 'you can assume whatever you'd like to assume however i will not deny it'...who says that? Either deny it or confirm it, you know?


----------



## PrincessGina

His head is huge


----------



## lara0112

hellosunshine said:


> i don't understand why John Mayer won't just say that they are dating. I mean it's either a yes or no, simple. I hate it when celebrities give the run around and they say 'you can assume whatever you'd like to assume however i will not deny it'...who says that? Either deny it or confirm it, you know?


 
not really sure why they should - I mean, anybody's business how they treat their relationship. even if it is obvious and public, at the end of the day it is their private life.

good for her if she is happy.


----------



## lvstratus

lara0112 said:


> not really sure why they should - I mean, anybody's business how they treat their relationship. even if it is obvious and public, at the end of the day it is their private life.
> 
> good for her if she is happy.


 

totally agree with you!!!
i'm liking this couple!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

This picture is weird, why do the people behind them look bigger?


----------



## ellek72

She looks so tiny next to him.


----------



## BTBF




----------



## Smoothoprter

They look like they are really enjoying one another.  Good for them.


----------



## Jahpson

he just wants to stay relevant in the gossip magazines. this man is no playboy and he isn't sexy.


----------



## Kimm992

They look happy...congrats to them!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jennifer Aniston is just WAY too pretty for him! It's not gonna last... John Mayer is hooking up w/her just for publicity since he doesn't have much goin for him... he only hooks up w/the big names usually just so he is "known" for being w/that particular girl... what a man w*ore!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

CoachGirl12 said:


> Jennifer Aniston is just WAY too pretty for him! It's not gonna last... John Mayer is hooking up w/her just for publicity since he doesn't have much goin for him... he only hooks up w/the big names usually just so he is "known" for being w/that particular girl... what a man w*ore!!


I agree about John Mayer, I'm not a fan. Now Jennifer Aniston on the other hand, I love. If she likes him, then hopefully it will work.


----------



## kanin8

she looks happy with him... congrats to her!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

lara0112 said:


> not really sure why they should - I mean, anybody's business how they treat their relationship. even if it is obvious and public, at the end of the day it is their private life.


 
Amen.  When it comes to peoples personal lives, they don't owe anyone an explanation of anything.


----------



## sierrasun1

Loving her shoes in the post above!!!!  Any ideas on what they are?


----------



## nicole2730

sorry to sound crass, but does JA have fake ta-ta's??  they look a lot larger and more "defined" in this pic...


----------



## Cherrasaki

They seem like they're enjoying each others company but I'm going to agree with everyone else that he seems to be in it more for the publicity aspect perhaps. She looks like she is enjoying herself though and if this is what she wants then good for her!


----------



## Norlite

ILoveMyBug said:


> This picture is weird, why do the people behind them look bigger?


 

This one is strange too. 


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=430946&d=1210582736





Her head is way too small compared to his, and her arms look like they'd hang down to her knees.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm not a huge fan of his.  It seems like he's just using her for publicity, like others said.  I hope she doesn't get hurt.


----------



## Charlie

I love Jennifer Aniston, Mayer not a fan but I am still very happy for her.


----------



## sheishollywood

PrincessGina said:


> His head is huge




I love Jen!


----------



## beastofthefields

okay okay okay.....theres this guy I really really really am attracted to.  He's so sexy.  But he's 8 years younger than me.  Im 27, he's 19.  Is that just too wrong?  I know this isnt really anything to do with this thread, but I just noticed with Jen - shes 9 years older than him.  I just dont know what to do, coz i actually really really like this guy.  Im always being told im way younger than my years, and maybe thats why I like him so much - but he is so gorgeous aswell...in fact, he drives me wild!!!!  What do you guys think?????


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

beastofthefields said:


> okay okay okay.....theres this guy I really really really am attracted to.  He's so sexy.  But he's 8 years younger than me.  Im 27, he's 19.  Is that just too wrong?  I know this isnt really anything to do with this thread, but I just noticed with Jen - shes 9 years older than him.  I just dont know what to do, coz i actually really really like this guy.  Im always being told im way younger than my years, and maybe thats why I like him so much - but he is so gorgeous aswell...in fact, he drives me wild!!!!  What do you guys think?????



age should never make a differnce in a relationship...mine relationship is 11 yrs differnce..


----------



## beastofthefields

*are you older than him though?  Coz it seems to me that people make a big deal out of it if the woman is older than the man by more than 4 years....???*


----------



## BMac

What kind of purse is Jen carrying ( tan purse in the pic with the black dress) ??


----------



## sierrasun1

I think her purse is Prada.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0226cat5890735cat000011cat14860749cat12360737

Any ideas on the shoes?


----------



## BMac

Thanks so much. I thought it might be Prada!  I love her simple style.  
 Not sure on the shoes, but I love them!  These from Nordies are similar, I believe....  Vidoretta "sole-cisne" espadrille.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6005682...igin=styleCollectionPager_numbers&pbo=6005682


----------



## shoegal27

I know I sound like a broken record, but.. she really needs a lesson who is good for her to date.


----------



## sheanabelle

hope that they're happy!


----------



## karo

After their intimate weekend in Miami, *John Mayer* and *Jennifer Aniston* brought their romance to Orlando on Tuesday night at Mayer's concert. 

While Mayer, 30, played an hour-long set at the convention center, Aniston, 39, wearing a tank top and jeans, shot pictures of him from backstage. At the end of the concert, he *came back for a kiss* before he went out for an encore and played "Free Fallin'" by Tom Petty. 

The concert hookup followed sightings of the pair at the Mandrian Oriental Hotel in Miami on Saturday, where they smooched poolside.


----------



## karo

Here are some pics of Jennifer and John jetting out of Miami on a private plane.


----------



## karo

One more pic of Jennifer and John arriving at the party for 'Marley and me' in Miami this weekend.


----------



## forchanel

I hope she's happy with him! I think they could be good together if it works out.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great!


----------



## karo

Super hot celebrity couple-of-the-moment *Jennifer Aniston* and *John Mayer* have a romantic dinner at the Waverly Inn in New York Citys West Village on Wednesday night.
On Tuesday, *Aniston* was *Mayer*s biggest fangirl at his hour-long concert at the convention center in Orlando. She snapped pictures of him from backstage and laid a big wet one on him before he played his encore performance (*Tom Petty*s Free Fallin).


----------



## karo

John and Jennifer kissing at a party in Miami


----------



## gucci lover

Thanks for the pics!  I've been reading about the romance on gossip sites but never really saw any pics!  I hope he's in it for the right reasons.  She deserves a good guy [esp after her breakup with Brad and then Vince]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jen's back to her Bottega bag!


----------



## HandbagAngel

I am glad Jen is happy now, after left that cheating Brad.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is it just me or does this all look really, really staged? After all, Jen guards her privacy when she has to. IMO, this is publicity for her new movie and for his ..... image. 

lol.


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I wonder where they met? Is he a lot younger? I hope he doesn't mess her around.  I also think he is much more attractive than Brad!*


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I thought she had given up smoking!*


----------



## meluvs2shop

BTBF said:


>



 i love her body!! 
jealous.


i like them together even though i do think he's a player and has a check list of hollywood he'd like to sleep with. lol


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* and *John Mayer* continue their lovefest in the Big Apple as the new couple are spotted out and about on Thursday.
While clutching onto a bottle of smartwater, *Aniston* was seen leaving the Ritz Carlton and browsing the Upper East Sides Naga Antiques Store, which specializes in Japanese screens and fine Asian works of art.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## Dazzle

i love jennifer but i dont like this couple together


----------



## nataliam1976

as long as they dont start adopting left and right , fine with me


----------



## tadpolenyc

*something tells me this isn't going to end well...*


----------



## lvstratus

i can be wrong but i don't believe in this couple, altough i love to see them together! But something is telling me this won't last longer. i hope and i want i'm wrong, because i'm loving this pics, and i want Jennifer find happiness.


----------



## likeafeather77

I think they look good together!


----------



## elizabethk

this is soooo funny!!!!

http://blogs.nypost.com/popwrap/archives/2008/06/is_that_you_joh_1.html

*Is That You, John Mayer?*

 				Posted by *Jarett Wieselman* at 01:17 PM on June 12, 2008
 				Wrapped under: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



GenPop


  This is the weirdest story I've read all week. A "mystery friend" of John Mayer's tells OK! Magazine that the reason Jennifer Aniston has seemed so different since the two began dating is that she is currently having the most mind-blowing, insanely fabulous, life-changing sex of her life. Oh, and I'm convinced the "pal" is John.
_"John is good in bed," a pal tells OK!. "Not just good, but sensational. Every girl I know who has slept with John says it was the best sex of their life. I'm not sure what exactly he does in bed, but after girls sleep with him, they're ruined. They get totally hung up on him and want more! Whatever John's secret is, he should market it. He could retire from the music industry."_
  First of all, who says things like he ruins girls by sleeping with them? Well, I guess it's the kind of person who would also recommend that someone market their "sexual prowess." That's the stupidest thing I've heard since the creation of the "reality show as 'celebrity' replacement search."


----------



## noon

hahaha Im sure John is very flattered by that article.


----------



## NUrseluvsLOUIE

~Thanks for sharing *Karo*.  I read abt. their romance but didn't get to see their pics.~


----------



## missisa07

I hope they're happy together!  I  Jen.  I do agree though with what some of you have said, John Mayer does seem to kind of "get around" with the big name celebs.


----------



## superstar

I don't like him. He has dated some beautiful hollywood ladies, but I don't know what they see in him. He looks scary to me.


----------



## caliprincess

John Mayer...good, sorry, sensational in bed?  Who knew?  Maybe Angelina wants a ride, after all, she does like other women's sloppy seconds.


----------



## nycgr1

^^ still angry?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Yeah seriously. Hey at least she's not getting Jessica Simpson's sloppy seconds. Now THAT'S a step DOWN!


----------



## BTBF

Jessica Simpson is still better than Billy Bob Thorton. At least J.S. has a decent bod & face. And  J.A.  got Brad Pitt during his prime days...

Billy Bob Thorton left Laura Dern for Jolie, Brat Pitt left Jennifer Anniston for Jolie. I guess Angelina Jolie likes someone who resembles her father...because her father also left her mom for someone else. 

Being with a man who is willing to cheat on their spouse with you, is not someone who you are proud to be with.

P.S. Just saying. I am not a fan of Jolie or Anniston.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I love Jen and if she's happy, that's fabulous.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's usually so private about her personal life that I can't help but think SHE's the one trying to get her name in the papers.


----------



## keodi

I hope she's happy and his works out...I just get a feeling though....


----------



## uberdumb

Man its a small pool of fish isn't it?


----------



## gravy

dying for this bag!!! Hope someone can help me..


----------



## Sweetea

Hermes..


----------



## gravy

i should have known by the beautiful leather and clean lines.  so beautiful!!  thanks again!!!  you seem to be an hermes guru!


----------



## harleyNemma

that is a massai. Looks like a GM size - not sure about the color could be etoupe or graphite - the flash makes it hard to tell.  really a great bag.


----------



## Chipper

I love the Massai, it is pleasant to carry and molds against the body.  There's a thread about this very picture in the "Celebrity Style" with more information!  HTH!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...signed-jennifer-anistons-huge-bag-313901.html


----------



## boxermom

That's a huge bag!  Love the color.  Jen has the best taste in bags.


----------



## kiwishopper

And her watch! I am pretty sure it is probably a Rolex made in all 18k Rose gold and costs as much as a car   Courtney Cox wears a Rolex in gold too I think.


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

It a Hermes Massai GM. Looks like togo. Graphite or etoupe? I'm leaning more towards graphite. It looks amazing on her.


----------



## Luccibag

Good ol' Hermes!


----------



## Jahpson

omg!! that bag...is...perfect!!

I never knew what they meant by clean lines until i say this beauty! wow


----------



## vuittonGirl

she looks great


----------



## cvw1004

Great bag, but not etoupe.  She wears it really well.


----------



## ophelie_34

hi everybody
do anyone know what purse she has BLACK LEATHER PUSE???


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ophelie_34 said:


> hi everybody
> do anyone know what purse she has BLACK LEATHER PUSE???


 
Bottega Veneta, from the 2005 Resort Collection, not available anymore.


----------



## happywife18

beastofthefields, so what if you are older than him. As long as you love him. My husband is older than me 18 years difference but we are married for almost 10 years now. We love each other very much and respect each other. Why you care what other people say. At the end of the day it's just you and your man.


----------



## AndreaSweetie

Pictures of Jennifer in Hollywood.


----------



## savvy23

I swear!!  this woman does not own a bra.  they were always perky even back in the "friends" days.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I am so glad there is a JA thread. I love her!!


----------



## AndreaSweetie

savvy23 said:


> I swear!! this woman does not own a bra. they were always perky even back in the "friends" days.


 omg, true, she is not wearing a bra.


----------



## Jayne1

NicolesCloset said:


> I am so glad there is a JA thread. I love her!!


I love her too.  She always looks so healthy.  That sounds weird, I know, but her beauty stems from a natural (sort of, her nose is different) healthy place.


----------



## shoegal27

She does look healthy for someone who smokes.


----------



## romina

She is just lovely, love her!


----------



## shoegal27

I love her too, she is one of my favs.. I just wish she would find a real man, not a little boy who will break her heart.


----------



## Leelee

shoegal27 said:


> She does look healthy for someone who smokes.



I know what you mean.  I can't believe she still does that knowing how harmful it is.  She's always out in the sun too.  It's amazing her skin and body look so nice.

This lighter, blonder color hair is a good choice for her.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I didnt know she was a smoker.  Her skin does always look great for always being in the sun.  Smoking is suppose to be bad for the skin too.


----------



## AndreaSweetie

I didn't know neither.


----------



## twiggers

And she does drugs too (marijuana)!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've never understood the hype around her.  She's pretty boring on the red carpet - black or dark navy dresses, she never takes chances. her hair with that same old part.  she's just regular, nothing special - to me.


----------



## nicole2730

twiggers said:


> And she does drugs too (marijuana)!



^^ maybe that "relaxes" her wrinkles!!  i think she looks FAB!!!   i am obsessed by her hair


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal27 said:


> She does look healthy for someone who smokes.


I completely forgot!  You're right.  She apparently does smoke and maybe do some light drugs.

She still always looks so healthy to me... maybe it's her complexion, her colouring and eyes.  Her colourist also keeps her hair really nice.  She's not overdone "Hollywood" fake... maybe that's why I think she looks healthy.


----------



## scarlett_2005

I adore Jennifer. She has the best taste in bags!


----------



## NicolesCloset

twiggers said:


> And she does drugs too (marijuana)!



Really?  Rachel?  No way!! LOL no wonder she looks great, relaxed, and braless.  A female Matthew Mcaugnehey.


----------



## Leelee

twiggers said:


> And she does drugs too (marijuana)!




EEEEW!  I don't like that!


----------



## shoegal27

Jenn is one of my all time favorites, her and Courtney, always was always will be.  I love them both so much, but Jenn needs to stop smoking, stop sunning and stop bringing home all the lost puppy dogs.  I want to see her really healthy, not trying to pretend she is.

If you want to see amazing pictures of Jenn, check out this site, its loaded with the greatest greatest photos:
http://www.anistonavenue.com/


----------



## BTBF

She looks a little out of shape(chubby) there. Must be all the romantic meals she has with JM.


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks cute!


----------



## karo

Love her. She's really gorgeous and has a great style.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* takes off from *John Mayer*'s house in Beverly Hills on Thursday.
The pretty pair also headed out for dinner on Thursday, trying to make a quiet escape into the restaurant.
*
John*, 30, was then off to his concert in Marysville, California.


----------



## kanin8

she looks happy and very enjoy with her life .. good for her


----------



## LOREBUNDE

DC-Cutie said:


> I've never understood the hype around her. She's pretty boring on the red carpet - black or dark navy dresses, she never takes chances. her hair with that same old part. she's just regular, nothing special - to me.


 I used to think that about her too - nothing special.  I can see the appeal of her though.  She's not all flashy like some celebs, big boobs,etc.  Just a natural beauty.


----------



## Megs

Leelee said:


> I know what you mean.  I can't believe she still does that knowing how harmful it is.  She's always out in the sun too.  It's amazing her skin and body look so nice.
> 
> This lighter, blonder color hair is a good choice for her.



I know... kind of nuts. I don't smoke nor am I in the sun that much, and her skin looks much better than mine!!


----------



## misschbby

i think she is dull dull dull yawn


----------



## Korilynn

I love Jen! She isn't boring..she's low-key!  I love her style. I don't think John Mayer is a good match for her though. He seems like a scumbag. She could do way better!


----------



## shoegal27

Megs said:


> I know... kind of nuts. I don't smoke nor am I in the sun that much, and her skin looks much better than mine!!


 

If we had her money, and time on our hands as she has, we would have rockin skin tooooo. :shame:


----------



## debsmith

She is effortlessly beautiful.  Always loved this photo of her from an Instyle shoot a couple of years back...


----------



## bisbee

BTBF said:


> She looks a little out of shape(chubby) there. Must be all the romantic meals she has with JM.


 
    WTF?  If you think she looks chubby, I think you are more than a little confused about what a woman should look like.  She is so far from chubby!!!!!!!


----------



## chessmont

I think John Mayer is a Man-Ho.  Hopefully she is not in it for the emotional long run


----------



## shoegal27

I think as the years go by, Jenn gets more and more clouded by love.  She finds it in all the wrong places.. poor dear!


----------



## feisty_queen

I agree. hate him. 


chessmont said:


> I think John Mayer is a Man-Ho.  Hopefully she is not in it for the emotional long run


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

twiggers said:


> And she does drugs too (marijuana)!


 
*GASP!!!!!  She smokes, goes braless, hangs in the sun AND smokes weed??!?!  GOD I wish she lived closer!!!!  I wonder if she drinks Martinis too?  If she does, I am so moving!!!*


----------



## debsmith

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *GASP!!!!! She smokes, goes braless, hangs in the sun AND smokes weed??!?! GOD I wish she lived closer!!!! I wonder if she drinks Martinis too? If she does, I am so moving!!!*


 
AND?!?!?!  AND?!?!  She loves musicians!!!  My kinda woman!    I'm going too!!!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

debsmith said:


> AND?!?!?! AND?!?! She loves musicians!!! My kinda woman!  I'm going too!!!


 
*I KNEW I could count on you to join me you musician lovin' HO!!! *


----------



## H_addict

savvy23 said:


> I swear!! this woman does not own a bra. they were always perky even back in the "friends" days.


 
They aren't as perky any more so I wish she'd invest in one ... ush:


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks great


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BTBF said:


> She looks a little out of shape(chubby) there. Must be all the romantic meals she has with JM.


 
Chubby????? Aniston??? She's one the most toned and fit celebs...


----------



## Charlie

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *GASP!!!!!  She smokes, goes braless, hangs in the sun AND smokes weed??!?!  GOD I wish she lived closer!!!!  I wonder if she drinks Martinis too?  If she does, I am so moving!!!*



Sounds like a hippie to me  God I love Jennifer Aniston, BTW she can get away braless, no saggie boobs here


----------



## Charlie




----------



## Charlie




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## Korilynn

Is it just me, or does she have THE BEST hair?!  I wish mine looked like hers!


----------



## shoegal27

... and just think her hair is naturally as she calles it, frizzy and unruley.  Yes her hair is beautiful but she has a good stylist, thats all.  We could have that also if we had her money and a sylist doing it daily.  heeheheh..


----------



## bondgirl_77

Love her style.  Totally classy.  She's my favourite.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## Ilovepurse007

who made the white bag? I remember she has one in gray too.


----------



## Jayne1

CRYLATER3 said:


>


I just love her skin tone and colouring.  And she has those great blue eyes.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Ilovepurse007 said:


> who made the white bag? I remember she has one in gray too.


I believe its made by Hermes.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^thanks....I love the one in gray.


----------



## NoSnowHere

She looks great! She hasn't really aged at all.


----------



## karo

Ilovepurse007 said:


> who made the white bag? I remember she has one in gray too.


 It's a *Hermes Massai* bag.


----------



## BagLadie

She is gorgeous.  I have always loved her and she was my favorite "friend".  I think she has great wit too which only makes her more attractive.  Beauty and a sense of humor are a great combo.  I think Brad lost a good one.


----------



## Tracy

i love her! she is one of my style icons.
out of shape? cubby? i don't think so......







oh it's giant!


----------



## sweetlove

She seems really cool and she got me to open my eyes for the Masai


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I love her and I'd kill for her body!


----------



## Liv101

Jayne1 said:


> I just love her skin tone and colouring.  And she has those great blue eyes.



her natural eyes are actually not blue but brown anyways ya I agree with the others that she looks great for someone who is almost 40 and I love John Mayer lucky girl.


----------



## shoegal27

Liv101 said:


> her natural eyes are actually not blue but brown anyways ya I agree with the others that she looks great for someone who is almost 40 and I love John Mayer lucky girl.


 
That is not true about her eye color.. she has natural blue eyes.  check out her baby pictures


----------



## sheishollywood

debsmith said:


> She is effortlessly beautiful.  Always loved this photo of her from an Instyle shoot a couple of years back...



I agree. She's effortlessly beautiful! Love her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOVE her!


----------



## danysedai

and you have to remember she's almost 40, and she has that great figure.
IMO, she's not dull or boring, she's a normal celebrity, like one of us who has lucked out and gained fame. Of course none of us can make assumptions without knowing her, but she seems down to earth. I'd kill for her body (I'm 36) but I wouldn't like the pressures she's subjected to, like finding a man after her divorce from Brad, haven't you notice that everytime there's a picture of brad and angie on a mag cover, there's one of her too? the tabloids haven't got over this when they all seem like they did. I just wish people would not judge her when we actually don't know anything about her. Just that she looks fabulous!


----------



## Charlie

danysedai said:


> and you have to remember she's almost 40, and she has that great figure.
> IMO, she's not dull or boring, she's a normal celebrity, like one of us who has lucked out and gained fame. Of course none of us can make assumptions without knowing her, but she seems down to earth. I'd kill for her body (I'm 36) but I wouldn't like the pressures she's subjected to, like finding a man after her divorce from Brad, haven't you notice that everytime there's a picture of brad and angie on a mag cover, there's one of her too? the tabloids haven't got over this when they all seem like they did. I just wish people would not judge her when we actually don't know anything about her. Just that she looks fabulous!


----------



## Jayne1

Liv101 said:


> her natural eyes are actually not blue but brown anyways ya I agree with the others that she looks great for someone who is almost 40


I'd be the first one to post pictures that she's wearing coloured contacts (along with other brown eyed celebrities such as Catherine Zeta-Jones, Beyonce  and Jennifer Lopez who wear lighter, amber brown contacts) but Jen Aniston actually HAS those great sea-blue coloured eyes.  That's why I said she had such fabulous colouring. Her eyes look amazing with her skin tone.


----------



## chessmont

BagLadie said:


> I think Brad lost a good one.



--Don't worry, she'll be vindicated when the Man-Eater dumps him someday.


----------



## bisbee

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *GASP!!!!! She smokes, goes braless, hangs in the sun AND smokes weed??!?! GOD I wish she lived closer!!!! I wonder if she drinks Martinis too? If she does, I am so moving!!!*


 

 I knew there were many reasons why I like you!


----------



## meluvs2shop

chessmont said:


> --Don't worry, she'll be vindicated when the Man-Eater dumps him someday.






she wears colored contacts? there is an earlier photo ( think she is by her car) on this thread where she is squinting from the sun and i swore her eyes were real. they definitely looked blue to me & not fake.


----------



## Liv101

shoegal27 said:


> That is not true about her eye color.. she has natural blue eyes.  check out her baby pictures



nope they are brown she wears contacts good one I might add. Her natural hair and brown so is her eyes.

here are pics of her when she was younger and had no contacts on.




http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrity_gallery/image_full/41692/
there is the link if you want to see more pics.
http://www.netglimse.com/celebs/bio/jennifer_aniston.shtml
link that also says her eyes are brown, its contacts nothing more.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Maybe she wears lighter blue contacts sometimes, but I still think she has natural blue eyes.   ?


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## sierrasun1

Wow, she really has brown eyes??   It does say that in her bio.  Her contacts are amazing!!!!!  I love her eye color, and brown eyes are really hard to change the color. 

Anyone know the type she wears?


----------



## Charlie

chessmont said:


> --Don't worry, she'll be vindicated when the Man-Eater dumps him someday.



NOOOOOOOOO, this can not happen for the six children's sake. I Love Aniston way more that I like Angelina but I only wish her and Brad happines, hopefully one day Jen will find someone better than Brad for her.


----------



## chessmont

CRYLATER3 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO, this can not happen for the six children's sake. I Love Aniston way more that I like Angelina but I only wish her and Brad happines, hopefully one day Jen will find someone better than Brad for her.



_This so so true about the children's sakes, but it doesn't mean it can't happen.  I don't wish unhappiness on them, she just doesn't have a good 'track record'.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I have never seen her with brown eyes. They say Paris has brown eyes too.  I just dont see whey people leave contacts in for so long.  Unless they truly need them for their vision.  They must be some great contacts, my friend wears blue ones and they look horrible.  You know what she may have hazel eyes.  I don't think her eyes are dark brown per say, because then the contacts would look like contacts.  If not, please Jennifer tell us your secret brand.


----------



## nicole2730

*i have a huge crush on her hair - the color is always FLAWLESS!*


----------



## nicole2730

all i see here is red eye from a camera flash... 



Liv101 said:


> nope they are brown she wears contacts good one I might add. Her natural hair and brown so is her eyes.
> 
> here are pics of her when she was younger and had no contacts on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrity_gallery/image_full/41692/
> there is the link if you want to see more pics.
> http://www.netglimse.com/celebs/bio/jennifer_aniston.shtml
> link that also says her eyes are brown, its contacts nothing more.


----------



## Liv101

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Maybe she wears lighter blue contacts sometimes, but I still think she has natural blue eyes.   ?



I believe both of her parents have brown eyes so its likely that she does too imo.


----------



## Liv101

nicole2730 said:


> all i see here is red eye from a camera flash...



lol oh ya just click on the link it'll take you to the other pics and you'll see her eyes.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Jen Aniston has brown eyes?   I always thought she had naturally blue eyes.   If those are indeed contacts she is wearing then they had me fooled! They look so natural.  Either way though her eyes are pretty.



chessmont said:


> --Don't worry, she'll be vindicated when the Man-Eater dumps him someday.


----------



## karo

Following a gig in Irvine, California on Sunday night (July 27), *John Mayer* took girlfriend *Jennifer Aniston* out for a little late night lovin at the always-popular Villa Lounge.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## karo

No matter what she wears, or if she has make-up on and hair done or not, she always looks gorgeous.


----------



## *spoiled*

not a fan of her..


----------



## sierrasun1

In those couple of shots with John Mayer, it looks like she's the one "shuffling" HIM through the paparazzi, doesn't it??    Hmmmmmm.....  to me he's always seemed like he's looking for attention and her not!   This photo backs that up.  He seems to be the diva in it.    

I've never really understood them as a couple.


----------



## Jahpson

Jennifer Aniston is a beautiful woman but has awful taste in men. That happens alot actually...


----------



## beauxgoris

NicolesCloset said:


> I have never seen her with brown eyes. *They say Paris has brown eyes too.  *I just dont see whey people leave contacts in for so long.  Unless they truly need them for their vision.  They must be some great contacts, my friend wears blue ones and they look horrible.  You know what she may have hazel eyes.  I don't think her eyes are dark brown per say, because then the contacts would look like contacts.  If not, please Jennifer tell us your secret brand.



^^YES! Remember when she got out of prison: her eyes were BROWN!


----------



## BagLadie

Liv101 said:


> I believe both of her parents have brown eyes so its likely that she does too imo.


 

Both my parents have brown eyes and I have blue eyes.  Rare...but it can happen.


----------



## Liv101

sierrasun1 said:


> In those couple of shots with John Mayer, it looks like she's the one "shuffling" HIM through the paparazzi, doesn't it??    Hmmmmmm.....  to me he's always seemed like he's looking for attention and her not!   This photo backs that up.  He seems to be the diva in it.
> 
> I've never really understood them as a couple.



I love John but he always loved the attention so does Jen she does needs the blanket to cover her chin lol


----------



## Liv101

BagLadie said:


> Both my parents have brown eyes and I have blue eyes.  Rare...but it can happen.


true, but not in jen case.


----------



## twiggers

Liv101 said:


> I believe both of her parents have brown eyes so its likely that she does too imo.



So long as both of her parents carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, she has a 25% chance of also having blue eyes even if both her parents have brown eyes. Genetics 101...Punnett square


----------



## Liv101

twiggers said:


> So long as both of her parents carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, she has a 25% chance of also having blue eyes even if both her parents have brown eyes. Genetics 101...Punnett square



true but not in Jen's case those are contacts her eyes and hair are brown just like her parents. I really don't know why she wears the blue contacts I think she'll look better with her brown eyes, ill love to see her hair brown and her eyes brown you know to change it up a little bit instead of the same ol'


----------



## calicaliente

Oh snap~ I want some of those contacts. They look so natural!


----------



## shoegal27

Check out this website:

http://www.freewebs.com/jenniferaniston248/

There are a bunch of pics of Jenn as a baby and teen.. even though the pics are in black and white, you can still tell her eyes are blue.  NO CONTACTS LADIES.. SHES A BLUE EYED BRUNETTE!


----------



## Cherrasaki

shoegal27 said:


> Check out this website:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jenniferaniston248/
> 
> There are a bunch of pics of Jenn as a baby and teen.. even though the pics are in black and white, you can still tell her eyes are blue. NO CONTACTS LADIES.. SHES A BLUE EYED BRUNETTE!


 
I always thought she had naturally blue eyes too. And those pictures seem to affirm that. But even if she does wear contacts they might be color enhancing contacts or something. But as far as having blue eyes as a baby, that can change because  babies are born with blues eyes and then the color can change.

Here is a picture of her in early screen work. It seems as though she has brown eyes but could just be the lighting.


----------



## sierrasun1

Great photos -- very interesting!!

It's exciting to think she has brown eyes and contacts can change them that naturally..... I'd love to try whatever contacts those are!!!   Any ideas?  If someone has any ideas, please post.  Paris has convincing looking blue ones too!     

I have brown and any of the blue-colored ones I've tried just look fake.


----------



## BagLadie

Funny - I have blue eyes and would LOVE to have brown eyes!  Either way, blue or brown, Jen is gorgeous.


----------



## sierrasun1

Bagladie, that is funny!  Do you want really want brown?   Why?     

If you ever wanted to see what they'd look like brown, you can usually try different colors at a LensCrafters office.  They'll usually let you sample different colors.  I don't know if they have a "brown, brown" - but, I know they have "honey brown".... I've tried those too.   

I think, too, since you have blue eyes to start with, you'll have a wide range to choose from (ie, turqouise, amethyst, green, brown, etc.)  

Even if you don't wear glasses/contacts, there's the option of getting colored lenses with no prescription.


----------



## Tracy

they look blue here and IMO back when this pic was taken "really good" colored contacts didn't exist----assuming they exist now---lol.


----------



## BagLadie

sierrasun1 said:


> Bagladie, that is funny! Do you want really want brown? Why?
> 
> If you ever wanted to see what they'd look like brown, you can usually try different colors at a LensCrafters office. They'll usually let you sample different colors. I don't know if they have a "brown, brown" - but, I know they have "honey brown".... I've tried those too.
> 
> I think, too, since you have blue eyes to start with, you'll have a wide range to choose from (ie, turqouise, amethyst, green, brown, etc.)
> 
> Even if you don't wear glasses/contacts, there's the option of getting colored lenses with no prescription.


 

I have brown hair and olive skin and always thought I would look better with dark eyes.  I guess you always want what you don't have.  My daughter has the most beautiful brown eyes that match her hair and I just love them.  She loves mine and we always joke that we wish we could trade.  She is only 5 btw!


----------



## Spielberg1

ugh, he doesn't do it for me AT ALL

she can do better!!!


----------



## Liv101

BTBF said:


> Jessica Simpson is still better than Billy Bob Thorton. At least J.S. has a decent bod & face. And  J.A.  got Brad Pitt during his prime days...
> 
> Billy Bob Thorton left Laura Dern for Jolie, Brat Pitt left Jennifer Anniston for Jolie. I guess Angelina Jolie likes someone who resembles her father...because her father also left her mom for someone else.
> 
> Being with a man who is willing to cheat on their spouse with you, is not someone who you are proud to be with.
> 
> P.S. Just saying. I am not a fan of Jolie or Anniston.



Yes and none of us know why those men left their girlfriends and wives for Angie so blaming her as the sole reason makes no sense there are many factors of why a relationship ends not just another woman imo. PS. Brad will always be hot, and Jen is lucky she ever had Brad lol.


----------



## BTBF

You are entitled to your opinion. 







I like his new hair cut.


----------



## coco13

They look as if they could be Louboutin; he did a load of cork wedge shoes in the summer and although the picture isn't very defined they look like his.  Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## BagLadie

I never gave John Mayer much thought until I recently saw a comedic clip he did on You Tube - it was the funniest thing I have ever seen.  He is hilarious and a bit "weird" (for lack of a better word).  For all we know he makes her laugh and we all know she is a pretty funny lady herself.  I like them together.  I am not a Brad hater but I would rather be with someone that made me laugh everyday than be with someone that just seems to look good.  (Ok Brad Pitt lovers don't attack me!!!)  I actually think Brad is the one that lost a good one.


----------



## beauxgoris

lanasyogamama said:


> She's usually so private about her personal life that I can't help but think SHE's the one trying to get her name in the papers.



^^I agree. Probably to compete with the new Brangelina babies. That must be killing her.


----------



## H_addict

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Yeah seriously. Hey at least she's not getting Jessica Simpson's sloppy seconds. Now THAT'S a step DOWN!


 
Totally.ush:


----------



## BagLadie

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I agree. Probably to compete with the new Brangelina babies. That must be killing her.


 

I disagree.  I doubt it's killing her.  While I have no issues with Brad and Angelina and think they have a beautiful family, I honestly think Brad has changed dramatically since being with her and has almost lost his own identity.  I think Angie wears the pants in the family for sure.  I also think Jen must realize this and probably laughs about it.  He isn't the guy she married anymore.  That being said, these people are fictional to me and not "real life" so I am only going by silly tabloids and what I read in here.  My own life is much more important....but it's fun to "escape" and read about Hollywood sometimes.


----------



## BTBF

Looking good!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lovely shoes, again! She looks wonderful


----------



## Jayne1

^^ That watch is pretty fabulous too!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* picks up a few new pieces at Barneys in Los Angeles on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## karo

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ That watch is pretty fabulous too!


 Yup, dreaming of this Rolex too.


----------



## DuRoBags

_pictures from people.com_


----------



## DuRoBags

_pictures from people.com_


----------



## lvstratus

I like a lot Jennifer. i think she is a true classic lady, she has a simple and elegant style and one of the most beautiful bodies around!
She is a good actress, i'm still waiting she improves her talent in some dramas and above all she always had a dignifie atittude, never had scandals and she is very private!


----------



## karo

*Aniston 'Fits Right In' with Mayer's Concert Tour*

*John Mayer's* newest roadie &#8211; *Jennifer Aniston* &#8211; has been a welcome addition on his tour, say his pals. 

"John has such an amazing crew of musicians and friends with him. Everyone gets along and is drama free and Jen fits right in &#8211; perfectly," says a Mayer friend. "Everyone really loves her." 

At a recent concert in Chula Vista, Calif., Mayer's girlfriend continued to be the subject of fans' anonymous text messages that were displayed on twin screens between acts. One said, "We want Jennifer Aniston to come out now!!!" 

Though continuing his less talk, more music approach to his concerts, Mayer rehashed his concerns about recent media coverage of his tour.

"It's kind of a new thing for me to have my stage banter scrutinized. They have been printing everything I say," Mayer told his audience. 

But even if the media coverage is exhausting, the source says Mayer, 30, is happier than ever with Aniston, 39. 

"They are very happy together, it's working really well and they're only getting closer," says the Mayer pal. "His friends think she's great for him."


----------



## karo

lvstratus said:


> I like a lot Jennifer. i think she is a true classic lady, she has a simple and elegant style and one of the most beautiful bodies around!
> She is a good actress, i'm still waiting she improves her talent in some dramas and above all she always had a dignifie atittude, never had scandals and she is very private!


 I couldn't agree more. She has a great, simple style and sticks to it. She always looks beautiful, even when dressed down and without make-up. Besides she seems really down to earth and low key which is so rare.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan

On cloud nine ever since she started dating rocker John Mayer, a summertime sexy Jennifer Aniston was spotted shopping it up in Los Angeles on Wednesday (July 30).
Wearing a black tanktop with a khaki shirt, the former Friends star scooped up a few items at Barney&#8217;s before scurrying back to her car and driving away from paparazzi on the scene.
Meanwhile, friends of Mr Mayer have been singing high praises of Jen, who has been a mainstay throughout John&#8217;s summer tour.
&#8220;John has such an amazing crew of musicians and friends with him. Everyone gets along and is drama free and Jen fits right in &#8211; perfectly,&#8221; a Mayer friend told People magazine. &#8220;Everyone really loves her.&#8221; 
Another Aniston/Mayer insider tells: &#8220;They are very happy together, it&#8217;s working really well and they&#8217;re only getting closer. His friends think she&#8217;s great for him.&#8221;


----------



## imashopaholic

Judging by her body you'd think she was 29, not 39!


----------



## kwongkittiroch

She's gorgeous all the time!


----------



## RoseMary

she looks really good. it seems she looks the same for the last 20 years.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wonder who makes her tank, it looks cute! I wish I was smaller-chested so I'd look good in tanks like that!


----------



## NicolesCloset

love her!!


----------



## nicole2730

imashopaholic said:


> Judging by her body you'd think she was 29, not 39!



^ i agree - it helps to have had no kids and plastic surgery tho, kwim


----------



## Jahpson

her boring fashion style reminds me of mine. lmao


----------



## Jayne1

I would look exactly like her if I could.  

We all know she has frizzy, thick hair... we've seen it in Season 1 of Friends.  My hair would be very similar if I let it, so I recognize the type.

Do you suppose she has someone blow out her hair every time she washes it?  She's a multi-millionaire, she can afford it... or do you think she straightens it herself?  

We never seen her out and about with her old, frizzy hair.


----------



## BagLadie

She is another one I would jump to the "other side" for.  She is amazingly gorgeous!  Her body looks like a 20 year olds.  Obvious she works out like crazy.


----------



## shoegal27

Love her Tom Ford sunnies:


----------



## nicole2730

they are named after her - for good reason!!


----------



## imashopaholic

I'm starting to think she's allergic to colour. Always in black, white and beige!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* slips into a strappy pair of wedges while visiting a friend in Beverly Hills on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lovely shoes, again! We should have an Aniston shoes thread  Can anyone ID these??


----------



## imashopaholic

Wearing black, again! And some lovely taupe capris.


----------



## BTBF

She should wear more skirts and stopped wearing shorts and capris. They make her look bulk and old.


----------



## Compass Rose

I just love her.  She never is trendy.  I think she just does what she wants without someone telling her what to wear in the public eye.


----------



## shoegal27

I agree that she always wears the same colors.. but those colors work for her.  I can understand, I do the same. :shame:

Jenn is very J. Crew~ish, she likes the relaxed style.  But she can clean up at an award ceremony.

















I just love her.. she is a real CLASS act!  No scandles, no BS, nothing.. just sheer class.


----------



## shoegal27

I love her fun glossy mag shots as well:


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## scarlett_2005

her style. She always looks amazing!


----------



## beauxgoris

Are we sure this is her? Her nose looks so different here, no?


----------



## karo

^^^ I don't think it's her, rather someone else's face copied on her.


----------



## debsmith

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lovely shoes, again! We should have an Aniston shoes thread  Can anyone ID these??


 
I agree!  Anyone recognize these?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She wears amazing shoes, I'm still stuck on the cork wedges she wore at LAX en route to London and these new super high ones


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

beauxgoris said:


> Are we sure this is her? Her nose looks so different here, no?


 
I don't think it is her either. Maybe its one of those things where a magazine did celebrity makeovers and someone wanted to look like Jen?


----------



## Kimm992

That is not Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## Jahpson

^^ sure isn't

thats a man


----------



## digby723

^ LOL!

I love her, her hair and her style...but dear God the woman needs a bra! I finished watching all 10 sesons of Friends a couple of months ago...I got so sick of seeing her girls!!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* straps on some summer wedges and visits a friend in the Hollywood Hills, Los Angeles on Tuesday.


----------



## Minnie

^ I love that she always looks so fresh and so comfortable in her own skin!!


----------



## karo

She looks great.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LOVE jen!!!


----------



## lvstratus

She looks really great in that green dress! she has an amazing body and she should show more times her curves!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love her shoes again!


----------



## Jayne1

Does she ever look bad?


----------



## digby723

snagged these when I googled her name...she does have an AMAZING body!  Just look at her in that bikini!!


----------



## Charlie

^^^ Is this a new movie?


----------



## digby723

It's filming now, it's called Marley & Me http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822832/


----------



## Jayne1

digby723 said:


> It's filming now, it's called Marley & Me http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822832/



I have gone on recored several times saying how much I like her... _however_... why does she keep getting work?  Her movies never make any money.  

Same thing with Nicole Kidman, their movies do not do well at the box office, just don't understand why they keep getting work... ?


No bashing please!  I still love her look and style and everything else...


----------



## digby723

I kind of have to agree LOL. I LOVE Jennifer, but, her movies do tend to suck...having said that, I will probably rent them all anyways...even when I know they will be bad, I still watch them!


----------



## shoegal27

ITA with Jenn.  I love her too.  She is so sweet, the girl next door, someone we can all see going to have lunch with.  But on the scale of high end talented actors, for me she rates lower.  She makes cute movies, but typecasted ones.  But she is Jennifer Aniston, the name now, so she will get roles over and over.  As for Nicole Kidman, shes an oscar winner, and does have talent.  Nicole Kidman won the Academy Award as best actress for her portrayal of writer Virgina Wolf in the film The Hours, making her more marketable in Hollywood.


----------



## vlore

karo said:


> *Jennifer Aniston* straps on some summer wedges and visits a friend in the Hollywood Hills, Los Angeles on Tuesday.



yes, very cute wedges


----------



## shoegal27

She is so adorable


----------



## candypants1100

isn't it funny how now that brad and angelina have just had twins, the magazines have started putting jennifer on the covers and saying that she's getting married to john mayer??


----------



## stefeilnately

I love her in this Phillip lim sweater dress!!


----------



## Charlie

candypants1100 said:


> isn't it funny how now that brad and angelina have just had twins, the magazines have started putting jennifer on the covers and saying that she's getting married to john mayer??



Yeah, they are so ridiculous. They need to get over it.


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal27 said:


> ITA with Jenn.  I love her too.  She is so sweet, the girl next door, someone we can all see going to have lunch with.  But on the scale of high end talented actors, for me she rates lower.  She makes cute movies, but typecasted ones.  But she is Jennifer Aniston, the name now, so she will get roles over and over.  As for Nicole Kidman, shes an oscar winner, and does have talent.  Nicole Kidman won the Academy Award as best actress for her portrayal of writer Virgina Wolf in the film The Hours, making her more marketable in Hollywood.


Academy Award or not, if your movies don't make money, you're useless to them in Hollywood.  And Nicole Kidman has not made money for them for years.  Same with Jen A really.  It's all about the bottom line, but she keeps getting roles in spite of this. 

 Actually I'm hoping she does make a cute movie for me to rent... but as *digby723* said, I'll probably rent it no matter what.  Even if it's bad.

By the way, I think _The Good Girl _(not a cute movie at all) was her best role.  She gave a lovely, touching performance in that one.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Can anyone id her latest wedges I wonder...


----------



## shoegal27

Where did you get that info about Nicole K.  She is a top actress!  IDK?


Now back to Jenn. Just saw on E! that a wedding is in the works at her BH house.  I don't believe all that I hear and read, but usually the tabs are not that wrong.  So it will be interesting to watch and see.


----------



## shoegal27

What are the Germans doing here in this FAKE panty hose ad? This one is definitly photoshopped.  They said on E! she is contacting her lawyers.


----------



## karo

^^^^ Wow, no wonder she's gonna sue them. It looks awful.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* spent last evening enjoying herself at a party at Foxtail lounge.


----------



## karo

Gorgeous! Love the hair.


----------



## chessmont

She always looks good, but so much better when she is wearing a bra, as it appears in these photos.


----------



## melinda

can anyone id her black bag? is it valentino? thks!


----------



## shushopn

The bag is bottega veneta.


----------



## bagsforme

She's had that bag forever.  She's been seen with it for a few years.

Is that a black Chanel J12?


----------



## beauxgoris

Yes it's Bottega Veneta from a few years back.


----------



## the_lvlady

I  Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Are those Christian Loubs shoes on Jen??


----------



## egstring

i just simply loveeeee her hair


----------



## bb10lue

bagsforme said:


> She's had that bag forever.  She's been seen with it for a few years.
> 
> Is that a black Chanel J12?



looks like it....


----------



## bhurry

for some reason, I'm not sure that is a black j12, looks somewhat different


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* is spotted shopping for furniture at Reform Gallery and Noho Modern in West Hollywood, California on Thursday.


----------



## karo

Nice outfit. Love the shirt and the bag of course.


----------



## purseinsanity

There's her purple scarf again!


----------



## bb10lue

Ok, now i've seen a closer shot (above), its NOT a black J12:shame:


----------



## karo

Last night *Jennifer Aniston* met up with some friends for a meal in Hollywood, California.


----------



## karo

Love her outfit.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Puckering up: Jennifer Aniston's relatively thin top lip in 2005 (left) now has a bee-stung look





 Jennifer in Hollywood yesterday


Her 40th birthday is just six months away and she is dating a handsome rock star almost a decade her junior. 
So Jennifer Aniston must be feeling the pressure to look her best. 

The former Friends actress has, it appears, made some slight adjustments to her famous face.

She seems to have had her lips 're-engineered' with a series of plumping injections. 

The work apparently took place in early July, after Miss Aniston ducked out of sight in the weeks before the birth of her ex-husband Brad Pitt's twins with Angelina Jolie. 

'It seems obvious she had some work done,' a close friend said, noting her lips had a 'stiff, unnatural pucker that just didn't fit the rest of her face'

_The Dailymail_


----------



## meluvs2shop

i thought her lips were fine before.


----------



## Mishka33

Her lips were nice before. I wonder if people really think you can't tell?


----------



## preppieblonde

So over her.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Almost looks the same to me.  Looks like she just used lip liner?  I doubt her bf would care what the size of her lips are.  Seems silly to me.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Quack, quack.......she must have had lunch with Meg Ryan!


----------



## leothelnss

So much cuter before... Why?


----------



## MJDaisy

she looked better before...and i am over her too.


----------



## shoegal27

Why do celebs mess with a good thing?  There was nothing wrong with her lips before.  Jen....


----------



## Jahpson

I dont see any difference. She still doesnt have much lip


----------



## Swanky

I need to see more photos personally. . . the 2nd one loks like make up to me and in the 3rd she's talking.  Hell, if you froze my mouth mid-sentence I may have trout pout too!


----------



## kymmie

I thought the same thing.  I was thinking she needed a refund for the procedure.  Anyone could get that  subtle a result with a bit of lip venom.



Jahpson said:


> I dont see any difference. She still doesnt have much lip


----------



## Taz

I think its just make-up ??

Want to see a trout pout, Google Leslie Ash


----------



## karo

Jahpson said:


> I dont see any difference. She still doesnt have much lip


Me neither. What's more in thee pics she's talking or something and probably it' just a face she's making.

BTW On this pic (_*taken two days ago*_) her lip looks normal.

The second pic is from yesterday and still no difference.


----------



## lm040523

I don't think she had anything done... the 2nd pic looks like she's pouting and the 3rd looks like she's talking.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> I dont see any difference. She still doesnt have much lip


 

Agreed.


----------



## chessmont

To me, it looks like lipliner a little outside the lipline, to enhance non-surgically...


----------



## kittenslingerie

I never thought her lips weren't her best feature. I don't see a problem with her slightly enhancing them, but why only inject the top lip. It seems celebs like to inject only the top lip most of the time, I'd prefer they do both lips if they are going to do it.


----------



## Kimm992

Doesn't look surgical to me at all.

You'd be surprised what a good lip plumper/gloss/liner can do!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i don't see any enhancement.  god she's almost 40?  she looks great.  40 is truly the new 30...


----------



## ellek72

She does look great for almost 40.


----------



## Lec8504

she's just wearing a good gloss in the 1st pic...

don't think she's had anything done.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I dont see a difference at all. She looks gorgeous, as usual


----------



## purseinsanity

Looks the same to me, but if she did, I can't say I'm surprised!  It is Hollywood after all.


----------



## Charlie

No difference to me either, she still looks the same.


----------



## bhurry

i don't think anything was done to her lips, looks like lipliner.


----------



## Swanky

I see local women, not in Hollywood, w/ VERY obvious work. . . major puckers!  She looks great


----------



## meluvs2shop

she has great legs!
does she still smoke? anyone know?


----------



## candypants1100

preppieblonde said:


> So over her.



me tooooo


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> Nice outfit. Love the shirt and the bag of course.


 
Hey Jennifer and I have the same bag! Wish I looked like her too.


----------



## sheanabelle

Prada's Meadow said:


> 'It seems obvious she had some work done,' a close friend said, noting her lips had a 'stiff, unnatural pucker that just didn't fit the rest of her face'
> 
> _The Dailymail_



what kind of "close" friend says that???


----------



## imashopaholic

^ Yikes. With friends like that who needs enemies.


----------



## ETenebris

digby723 said:


> I kind of have to agree LOL. I LOVE Jennifer, but, her movies do tend to suck...having said that, I will probably rent them all anyways...even when I know they will be bad, I still watch them!



I watched one of her movies for the first time last night, _Rumor Has It_, and I have to say that her acting was totally flat.  Mark Ruffalo made it almost tolerable!  Kevin Costner was totally flat in this film, as well.  I like Jennifer because she looks natural and she has a great simplicity to her style, but going to have to agree that her movies are not that great.  (I did love Shirley Maclaine, but she can pretty much do no wrong!)


----------



## sheanabelle

She looks Amazing pretty much all the time and OF course it's because she has $$ but she does keep it laid back which I find so refreshing in Hollywood. Her movies, IMO, aren't great but I'll probably see Marley and Me since it was filmed down here in Miami.


----------



## BagLadie

It's just lipliner and maybe a gloss/plumper is all.  Nothing wrong with that.  She looks great!


----------



## compulsivepurse

I think she just had filler, not surgery. Either way she looks fine.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I hope its just lipliner. I always admire her as a natural beauty.


----------



## CCfor C

Most likely some work done...not much, as it looks more natural than most, but I'm willing to bet she's had some lip injections...as we see more pics of her it may become more obvious.


----------



## bisbee

My question is - why on earth would anyone care?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

meluvs2shop said:


> she has great legs!
> does she still smoke? anyone know?


 
I think she still does; there were pics of her at the Marley and Me party and she had a cigarette in her hand. She's always been a smoker, I remember reading an interview saying she started it in early in high school and has been smoking since.


----------



## Madinat

can anyone id her shoes in this pic?


----------



## imashopaholic

Her body is amazing for her age.


----------



## Lola24

^^she's only like 38.... I know tons of people in great shape around her age.


----------



## BagLadie

^^ Thank you!  I hate hearing "for her age".  She is MY age and I pride myself on being in decent shape.  In fact I am more confident in my body now than I was 10 years ago.  Confidence comes with age.


----------



## chessmont

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think she still does; there were pics of her at the Marley and Me party and she had a cigarette in her hand. She's always been a smoker, I remember reading an interview saying she started it in early in high school and has been smoking since.



--unfortunately, she will stop aging well if she continues that habit :o(

Lotsa wrinkles.  No to mention health.

Tangentially on topic - watched Mr and Mrs Smith last night. Started out, hmmm this could be interesting.  Later - boring.  But you could see the chemistry between Brad and Angie, she had a few pounds on her and looked better than now IMO


----------



## shoegal27

^^I mean this with the highest respect^^, but please lets keep Angie out of this thread!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

She has been through a lot. I love hes relaxed style she looks so good in jeans and heels. I want her as a friend...lol


----------



## Lola24

BagLadie said:


> ^^ Thank you!  I hate hearing "for her age".  She is MY age and I pride myself on being in decent shape.  In fact I am more confident in my body now than I was 10 years ago.  Confidence comes with age.



LOL, no problem, I hear ya confidence does come with age and I know many people who actually look better in their 30's and 40's than they did in their 20's.  I hate that term "for her age", we can't do anything about the number but we can keep looking and feeling good.  If anything I would say she looks great for being a smoker (no offense to smokers) but it does negatively affect the aging process and works against people more than years alone IMO.


----------



## mh21

If her lips have grown--- they haven't grown by much.


----------



## blueeyez259

I'm so tired of seeing these stars get lip injections. IMO she looked better before.


----------



## tomato4

i cant really see any difference.


----------



## Leelee

chessmont said:


> --unfortunately, she will stop aging well if she continues that habit :o(
> 
> Lotsa wrinkles.  No to mention health.


ITA!  It's not a good habit to have.  Plus, I have to say, that no matter how clean and hygenic a smoker is, I can always smell the cigarette.


----------



## debsmith




----------



## debsmith

Love this photo!


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagLadie said:


> ^^ Thank you!  I hate hearing "for her age".




this is one of my pet peeves as well.


----------



## karo

Gorgeous pic.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* walks through the UCLA campus in Westwood for a special event on Monday.
The 39-year-old actress was just ranked #3 on _Forbes_ list of Hollywoods Top Earning Actresses. *Jennifer* reportedly earned $27 million over the course of the year. This year, she has worked on films such as _Marley & Me_, _Management_, _Traveling_, and _Hes Just Not That Into You_.


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^She looks cute!  Love the whole look! The hair, the rayban aviators, the outfit, bag, etc. And her watch is tdf!


----------



## karo

Accompanied by her trusty canine friends, *Jennifer Aniston* was spotted arriving for a visit to one of her assistants house in Los Angeles on Tuesday (August 12).


----------



## imashopaholic

She pulls of wearing tight white capris with ease. Jealous much! :shame:


----------



## meluvs2shop

^she pulls off that casual look with ease! love it!


----------



## Jahpson

^^ all she wears is the casual look! LMAO


----------



## meluvs2shop

i know, me too. maybe that's why i like it so much. 
if she's just running around doing errands why does she have to get all gussied up? b/c of the paps?

maybe it's just me...


----------



## Jayne1

She runs around in heels... maybe it's for the paps, or she's just really comfortable in them and can't go flat anymore?


----------



## BTBF

I don't think it's for the paps, it's for looking taller and slimmer. Short girls do this.

P.S. I am 5'6 just like her.


----------



## twin53

i've always liked her fresh looks


----------



## envyme

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/3am/...mped-by-rock-star-john-mayer-115875-20695242/

*Unlucky Jennifer Aniston dumped by rock star John Mayer*


Unlucky-in-love Jennifer Aniston has been dumped by her latest boyfriend, rock singer John Mayer.


 	The pair initially decided to spend some time apart... before making the break official earlier this week.


 	It is yet more heartache for the gorgeous Friends star, who has been unable to find love again since her divorce from Brad Pitt four years ago.
 	News of her splitting up with Gravity singer John comes just weeks after the couple were rumoured to be considering marriage.


 	"There's been a bit of tension for some time," says a source close to 30-year-old John. "They initially opted for a break, hoping a trial split might make them stronger. Sadly it doesn't seem to have worked.
 	"John took the decision to end things as he felt he just wasn't ready for the level of commitment that Jennifer deserved.


 	"Contrary to reports, Jen didn't want to have kids or marry this year, but she did want to set a timetable for their future together.


 	"She also wanted him to assure her he would cut down his tours in the future when they did eventually have children.


 	"Initially, Jennifer was furious when he told her of his decision but now she's simply sad - not to mention a little heartbroken.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

damn...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank goodness.  She seems desperate and he's goes through when so quickly.


----------



## Jahpson

thank goodness!

this is a blessing in disguise for Anniston. Mayer is nothing but a publicity hog.

ever since he dated Simpson, he acts like he is gods gift to women.

Anniston needs to find a real man and leave those losers alone!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I didn't think this one would last. 

He's too much of a man ho. Jen can do much better!


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> i know, me too. maybe that's why i like it so much.
> if she's just running around doing errands why does she have to get all gussied up? b/c of the paps?
> 
> maybe it's just me...


 

ita


----------



## DC-Cutie

she needs someone her age or a bit older, refined.  she loves these off beat types - Tate Donovan, Mayer, that model Paul somethingother, Vince Vaughn, etc...


----------



## Blueberry

u mean she dumped him


----------



## Sweetpea83

I thought they were getting married? Read that somewhere....


----------



## Veelyn

Jennifer Aniston needs to stop being so insecure and vulnerable.

He is a man ho anyways.


----------



## BTBF

She is older, won't work anyway. She has to look her best all-the-time or else she would look like his mother.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

No surprise


----------



## michie

Somebody seriously must've told John Mayer that he had the looks of JFK, Jr. And, he failed to hear them say, "In death." Anniston can do so much better.


----------



## ellacoach

she and Vince Vaughn need to get back together, get married and have babies! I thought they made a great couple.

And John Mayer is a man ho! He's pretty full of himself...


----------



## Veelyn

^ I thought her and Vince made a great couple too!


----------



## Swanky

is that a reliable source?


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Jahpson said:


> thank goodness!
> 
> this is a blessing in disguise for Anniston. Mayer is nothing but a publicity hog.
> 
> ever since he dated Simpson, he acts like he is gods gift to women.
> 
> Anniston needs to find a real man and leave those losers alone!!


 
ITA!! You go Jenn!!!


----------



## debsmith

Anyone recognize what brand her shoes are?


----------



## chloe-babe

Have only just finished reading this weeks Heat Mag which says they are getting married.

Things sure change fast in celeb world lol!!!


----------



## pinkdiamond

jen is too good for him

i personally think vince vaughn was her best match


----------



## BagLadie

There is no reliable source except for Jen and John.  There is no way to know otherwise.


----------



## BasketballCourt

michie said:


> Somebody seriously must've told John Mayer that he had the looks of JFK, Jr. And, he failed to hear them say, "In death."


 
Bahahaha :okay:


----------



## envyme

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> is that a reliable source?



Hi Swanky!!!

PEOPLE just confirmed it.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20218834,00.html

*Sources: Jennifer Aniston & John Mayer Split *


Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer have called it quits, multiple sources confirm to PEOPLE. 

"They had a great time together but they are just in different places in their lives right now," says a source of Aniston, 39, and Mayer, 30, who kicked off their courtship in April. 

A friend of Mayer adds that a reconciliation isn't necessarily out of the question: "He never ends things with a clean slate. He likes to dwell on these relationships and sort everything out before saying goodbye for good."

The split was first reported Wednesday by the U.K.'s _Mirror_, which said the couple split earlier this week, after initially deciding to spend some time apart. 

Reps for Aniston and Mayer have declined to comment.


----------



## exotikittenx

I don't find John Mayer attractive at all.


----------



## divalicioust

John Mayer is a ho, I knew it wouldn't last.


----------



## Leelee

She sure is unlucky in love.


----------



## shoegal27

Don't worry Jenn, this was a blessing in desguise!


----------



## sierrasun1

I thought something might be up when those pictures surfaced of Mayer in Cabo and no Jennifer Aniston.... the way she seems to vacation there every other weekend, it seemed odd that she just wouldn't have gone and just been shopping/dining in L.A.

Seeing the movie with Vince Vaughn and Brad Pitt, it's all so topsy-turvy the dating arrangements! (Mr. and Mrs. Smith)


----------



## sierrasun1

I'm not sure; but, are the shoes Bottega?  Love them!!!!!!!


----------



## Roo

Good for her.   It's good to have a little fun-- not every relationship has to be serious.  She doesn't need to hook up and have 10 kids right away.   She's obviously being careful, dating people, enjoying herself and then moving on.  More power to her.


----------



## Liz_x3

John Mayer may be a manwhore but I find him so hot... *ducks for cover*


I feel bad for Jennifer though.  I mean her ex-husband (can I say is name in this thread??) is having the best of luck relationship and family wise and Jen can't catch a break.


----------



## Roo

Liz_x3 said:


> I feel bad for Jennifer though.  I mean her ex-husband (can I say is name in this thread??) is having the best of luck relationship and family wise and Jen can't catch a break.




The relationship of her ex won't last.  Trust me on this.  AJ gets bored with men and she'll tire of him too.  Only a matter of time.

I do think it's sad that every time JA ends a relationship, she's being "dumped".  I highly doubt, at least in this case, that she was the dumpee.


----------



## MissTiss

Roo said:


> *The relationship of her ex won't last. Trust me on this. AJ gets bored with men and she'll tire of him too. Only a matter of time.*
> 
> I do think it's sad that every time JA ends a relationship, she's being "dumped". I highly doubt, at least in this case, that she was the dumpee.


 

I say this too, but they've already surpassed my guess on when they'd break up. What's yours?

As for Jen; I fully believe she will find someone amazing someday. I love her and think she deserves the best.


----------



## carvedwords

I didn't like him for her anyways.  She'll find somebody better.


----------



## baglover1973

it's too bad, but can't say I didn't see it coming!!  As so many say, John Mayer is a man ho...not even that great looking, and she seems insecure...that never works!  Poor girl just can't pick em!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I made a thread in the Celebrity bags and Style forum on her shoes; I wish we could ID even one pair, she wears cute shoes!


----------



## Swanky

Roo said:


> Good for her. It's good to have a little fun-- not every relationship has to be serious. She doesn't need to hook up and have 10 kids right away.  She's obviously being careful, dating people, enjoying herself and then moving on. More power to her.


 
I totally agree!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She isn't 5'6, she's WAY smaller. She's about 5'2 1/2" o 5'3".


----------



## NoSnowHere

She's better off. He's a playboy.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I can't say I am surprised but do feel sad for her.  In the long run it's probably for the best.  She can do much better!


----------



## cginny

Not at all surprised by this news!


----------



## savvy23

If you look at all the women has dated the past few years: Jennifer Love Hewitt, Jessica, jennifer aniston...I swear it is like he has a Blackbook of all the women he wants to date/sleep with in Hollywood.  It's like CHECK...done with that with that one...NEXT!!!!!  I know he has dated more...but I cannot think of them.   It is going to be interesting to see who he is affliated with next!

He is for sure a man whore!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Great pics!  I feel like I have to work out now after seeing how great she looks , lol


----------



## rubylola

^^^ didn't he date cameron diaz too? And publicly tell her to take a hint and leave him alone on his myspace (facebook?). What a charmer!


----------



## daffyduck

I personally DO NOT even find him that attractive. She's better with anyone but him, IMHO.


----------



## hautecouture15

In a magazine I bought today it says they are planning their wedding? I am so confused!


----------



## Veelyn

Roo said:


> *The relationship of her ex won't last. Trust me on this. AJ gets bored with men and she'll tire of him too. Only a matter of time.*
> 
> I do think it's sad that every time JA ends a relationship, she's being "dumped". I highly doubt, at least in this case, that she was the dumpee.


 
I have thought this exact same thing! They are a great looking couple don't get me wrong, and I've grown to like Angelina, but I don't think it will last either.


----------



## daffyduck

Roo said:


> The relationship of her ex won't last.  Trust me on this.  AJ gets bored with men and she'll tire of him too.  Only a matter of time.



Don't mean to mention AJ on this thread, but I don't recall her having more exes than Jen.


----------



## lulilu

He is such a smug publicity whore.  I loathe him and the way he uses women like tissues.


----------



## BTBF

daffyduck said:


> Don't mean to mention AJ on this thread, but I don't recall her having more exes than Jen.



Because AJ seemed mostly interested in married men.


----------



## Roo

BTBF said:


> Because AJ seemed mostly interested in married men.





Yeah, isn't she like 3 for 4 in that area?


----------



## Roo

MissTiss said:


> I say this too, but they've already surpassed my guess on when they'd break up. What's yours?




The duration of relationships seems 3-4 years for her.  So maybe soon.  

But for the sake of the kinder, let's hope not.



Back to topic!


----------



## venetiakim

never liked him anyway


----------



## aaallabama

BTBF said:


> She is older, won't work anyway. She has to look her best all-the-time or else she would look like his mother.


*
^^ whatta sexist comment?!?!*


----------



## Charlie

Jahpson said:


> thank goodness!
> 
> this is a blessing in disguise for Anniston. Mayer is nothing but a publicity hog.
> 
> ever since he dated Simpson, he acts like he is gods gift to women.
> 
> Anniston needs to find a real man and leave those losers alone!!



I know, I never liked the guy. I had no idea who he was before he started dating Aniston. My post from another thread on 02/2008



CRYLATER3 said:


> Seriously, who is John Mayer????? He is in my Cosmo magazine and I've never seen this guy before.



and 08/2007



CRYLATER3 said:


> John who??? lmao




Does anyone remember Hubba , she was so funny.



HubbaWubba said:


> Someone send him condoms. He seems like quite the manwhore.


----------



## Swanky

too bad she was so 2-faced and mean

John is a playboy, hopefully Jen had a good summer fling 
aaalabama, I think she said that because Jen is older than John. . . if she's not careful, she'll LOOK older for sure.  I don't think it had anything to do w/ her gender.


----------



## shoegal27

I read somewhere that Jenn said that John was the best sex she ever had.. so I am glad she at least got that out of him.... LOL

heck, he should have been good, he had a lot of practice.. hehheehhee


----------



## chessmont

ellacoach said:


> she and Vince Vaughn need to get back together, get married and have babies! I thought they made a great couple.
> 
> And John Mayer is a man ho! He's pretty full of himself...



-PLus I was horrified when I first heard his song "Waiting for the World to Change", a complete ripoff of the style of Marvin Gaye.   But much less talented.

So I'm a crabby old lady from Detroit when R&B and Soul was King...


----------



## Jayne1

Why do celebrities always want to date other celebrities?

She could date a handsome, sexy, rich  accountant , architect or doctor who would adore her.

I guess that's not fun?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> John is a playboy, hopefully Jen had a good summer fling


exactly what i was thinking. it's sad that celebrities cannot casually date someone without the media/paps hounding them about a proposal & kids. whatever happened to good ole dating...geez


----------



## Ladybug09

sierrasun1 said:


> I thought something might be up when those pictures surfaced of Mayer in Cabo and no Jennifer Aniston.... the way she seems to vacation there every other weekend, it seemed odd that she just wouldn't have gone and just been shopping/dining in L.A.
> 
> Seeing the movie with Vince Vaughn and Brad Pitt, it's all so topsy-turvy the dating arrangements! (Mr. and Mrs. Smith)




Me too....When I saw the movie the other day...I was like, wait a min, Vince Vaughn was in this movie too! and he dated Jennifer.....Wow

Anyhoo...if she is wanting commitment, then she needs to stop hooking up with these player/man ho types.

But yeah I agree with the other, very unlucky in love...


----------



## Brandless

chessmont said:


> -PLus I was horrified when I first heard his song "Waiting for the World to Change", a complete ripoff of the style of Marvin Gaye. But much less talented.
> 
> So I'm a crabby old lady from Detroit when R&B and Soul was King...


 
I guess I'm the odd one out. I like John Mayer for his talent. I like his songs. I thought "Waiting for the World..." had such significant message. But as for his playboy antics, well that's another story. JMHO.


----------



## Ladybug09

savvy23 said:


> If you look at all the women has dated the past few years: Jennifer Love Hewitt, Jessica, jennifer aniston...I swear it is like he has a Blackbook of all the women he wants to date/sleep with in Hollywood.  It's like CHECK...done with that with that one...NEXT!!!!!  I know he has dated more...but I cannot think of them.   It is going to be interesting to see who he is affliated with next!
> 
> He is for sure a man whore!



Yep, I agree here.....Maybe he has a golden dick, fantastic in bed, and THEY want a piece of him too. It's not like they don't know up front what they are getting into. He is the 3-6 month man, and then he moves on.


----------



## romina

She deserves better,can not stand John Mayer, Brad was not good enough for her either otherwise he would not downgraded himself to nasty Angie, if i offend any of you, this is just my personal opinion, Jen needs to stop looking and just enjoy her life, everything else will fall in place !


----------



## Swanky

it's reported that John himself was feeding silly comments to the media about him being the best sex.  No one can actually come up w/ the original valid source of that comment.


----------



## irishpandabear

I hope she finds true happiness as she seems like a nice person.  He seems content to date lots of women.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

BTBF said:


> She is older, won't work anyway. She has to look her best all-the-time or else she would look like his mother.


In the unlikely event that anyone should take that as anything but a hyperbolic expression of - something - ? - I feel compelled to point out that unless two people have a very superficial "arrangement," with each viewing the other more as a fashion accessory than a human being, physical apperance is not what the relationship, or their feelings, are about.

The person you love always "looks their best," even though there might be times when they themselves would dispute that, and I know whereof I speak! 

In the case of John Mayer and Jennifer Anniston, I think for Jennifer to look like John's mother, she  would have to hire a makeup artist to come in and cosmetically age her.

That said, although the difference in their ages is only something like nine years, it is possible that the difference in their "life stages" and even "career" stages, is different enough to impact a relationship in the long term, even if we assume that they were actually dating, and not just engaging in some publicity-related activity in the first place.

John Mayer is still relatively new to show business, he has had some very early success, but who knows which direction his career will take in the long term? He might not know himself. 

Jennifer Anniston, in contrast, has nothing to prove to anybody, she has already attained iconic status due largely to her role on a very popular TV show that has itself attained iconic status, and could pretty much take her pick if she wanted to get involved with another big project or she could feel that having "done it all" in the show biz world, that she is ready to rest on her laurels,  settle down and focus on her private life, which might include a spouse and children. It would not surprise me if John Mayer  did not view his laurels as having reached a good resting thickness, and wished to climb a few more mountains before even turning his thoughts toward "settling down."

Both have had their fame enhanced by high-profile personal lives, that involve them in relationships with other very high-profile and popular celebrities


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm not shocked.  I can't stand him...he's always with another celebrity and such a tabloid whore that he's probably using her for publicity.  I never understand what these women see in him!


----------



## cocogirl07

I don't believe it I think its a rumor...


----------



## keodi

Roo said:


> Good for her. It's good to have a little fun-- not every relationship has to be serious. She doesn't need to hook up and have 10 kids right away.  She's obviously being careful, dating people, enjoying herself and then moving on. More power to her.


 I agree...but that john mayer..boy, he sure thinks he's god's gift..


----------



## divnanata

I think she should go back to Tate Donovan - her long time boyfriend before Brad. Of course he would have to be single. I saw him recently on that "Chelsea" show whatever it is called and he was a charming and cute guy!


----------



## karo

They were a weird couple.


----------



## Charlie

shoegal27 said:


> I read somewhere that Jenn said that John was the best sex she ever had.. so I am glad she at least got that out of him.... LOL
> 
> heck, he should have been good, he had a lot of practice.. hehheehhee



Noooooo, I like to think that Brad Pitt is better 


Actually, a friend of John said something like once they have sex with him they are hooked forever. I guess it didnt work with Jen


----------



## Cherrasaki

I didn't care for them much as a couple. He just always seems like someone who is constantly out to garner attention. I was actually surprised that Jen Aniston hooked up with him.


----------



## Lec8504

thank goodness, she can *so* much better than him.  

I don't get his appeal, his head is abnormally big compared to his body, and he looks really dirty


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Cherrasaki said:


> ...I was actually surprised that Jen Aniston hooked up with him.


So was I, and I am not at all sure that she ever did.


----------



## GirlFriday

I never understood what she saw in him either.  IF she's ready for marriage and kids, why would she waste time with someone like him?  He screams, "NOT READY FOR COMMITMENT"

I don't know how desperate Jennifer Aniston really is.  I think a lot of that is tabloids making her out to be that way.  They make it out like SHE'S the one that always gets dumped.  She's "unlucky in love."  She might have dumped these guys.  Besides Brad Pitt (because she publicly talked about it) we really don't know what happens in her relationships.


----------



## Swanky

ITA, the media is the one pinning "poor Jen, I'm a victim" on her sleeve.


----------



## missisa07

It's for the best.  IMO, John Mayer masquerades as this soulful swooner romantic, but really, he's just a man whore.  She needs, and deserves, to find a REAL man.


----------



## shoegal27

Jenn is one of my favs in Hollywood, but she doesn't really know how to pick a good man.. I think thats why she gets pinned as the "desperate one, who gets dumped all the time".. Which isn't true.  I agree with whoever said that she should hook up with someone nonHollywood. She could have her pickin's of them.  So many unfamous men LOVE her.


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

I disagree; I can't stand HER.  I love John Mayer (mostly for his music though).  I'm sick of reading how much of a victim she is.  

As far as him being a manwhore, I'm not sure I know of too many young male celebrities his age who aren't dating numerous women.

They made a strange couple from day one.  I'm shocked they lasted this long.


----------



## shoegal27

Shes not a victim.  She is just picking the wrong men.  The victim crap comes in due to how her marriage ended and how that mor~off ex hubby of hers, moved on, made his own baseball team, and looks and seems very happy with that .. .... .... man eater that hes with.


----------



## envyme

*According to THE SUN, Jennifer has already moved on.*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/usa/article1558282.ece

...Shes recently been spotted in public cosying up to actress *SELMA  BLAIR*s ex, model *MATT FELKER






*


----------



## BTBF

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ITA, the media is the one pinning "poor Jen, I'm a victim" on her sleeve.


 
And it can be a curse.


----------



## Liv101

*Man's New Man? Not So Much!*


Though _The National Enquirer_ and other outlets are reporting that newly single *Jennifer Aniston* has already moved on from John Mayer and begun dating male model *Matt Felker*, all is not as it seems.
 Sources reveal exclusively to PerezHilton.com that Maniston and the Brad Pitt wannabe are NOT dating and she has no idea who he is.
 "Jennifer's friends think Matt planted this false story to get press for himself," a source tells us. "He's apparently done this kind of thing before."
 Shady!


----------



## Liv101

shoegal27 said:


> Shes not a victim.  She is just picking the wrong men.  The victim crap comes in due to how her marriage ended and how that mor~off ex hubby of hers, moved on, made his own baseball team, and looks and seems very happy with that .. .... .... man eater that hes with.



No she made herself the victim, can't blame the media she chose to let the media in on her life, she can't have it both ways, she wanted sympathy after her divorce so she said and did everything she could to get the medias support now her fans are blaming the media for doing exactly what she wanted them to do. She should thank them, cause without them she would be irrelevant just like her other Friends co-stars.


----------



## boxermom

GirlFriday said:


> I never understood what she saw in him either. IF she's ready for marriage and kids, why would she waste time with someone like him? He screams, "NOT READY FOR COMMITMENT"
> 
> I don't know how desperate Jennifer Aniston really is. I think a lot of that is tabloids making her out to be that way. They make it out like SHE'S the one that always gets dumped. She's "unlucky in love." She might have dumped these guys. Besides Brad Pitt (because she publicly talked about it) we really don't know what happens in her relationships.


 
ITA.  Considering how many women he's been with, John kinda gives me the creeps.  For me, there's something very appealing about Vince but I somehow can't see him and Jen as a long-term duo.

It must be hard for Jen considering her best friends (Courtney Cox-Arquette and Sheryl Crow) have children now.


----------



## shoegal27

Jenn never wanted or looked for sympathy.  The media just portrays her as the victim.  oK so in a way she is, but again she needs to look for men who have a bit more substance to them.  She is an actress, yes being so she lives in the public eye.. but that doesn't give anyone the right to call her a victim.  If she were a regular girl living in Manhasset, and was dating a young man ho, nobody would care other than the neigbhors and her family.. we only care cause shes famous.  

bottom line.. Move on Jenn, you beautiful and smart. You don't need that dirtball.


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal27 said:


> bottom line.. Move on Jenn, you beautiful and smart. You don't need that dirtball.



Beautiful, smart and extremely wealthy (one of the highest paid actresses, considering her movies are all flops at the Box Office)... plus she is able to hang out in the sun all the time and not have it affect her skin, which is still gorgeous... what I wouldn't do for that!   She doesn't even look like the smoker that she is.  I can uisually spot a smoker a mile away, just by their complexion.

_She is blessed_... and there are millions of guys who would be devoted to her, if she would just pick a non-celebrity to date...


----------



## shoegal27

^^^^^^ita^^^^^^ 100000000000%


----------



## Jayne1

Responding to my own comment about her dating a non-celebrity...  

Perhaps once you are the golden couple of the red carpet... it's something you don't want to relinquish?  She and Brad were a gorgeous pair and she held her own when standing beside him. 

I wonder if that is hard to give up.  It can really elevate your standing in Hollywood. It must be quite a rush. Maybe that's why she only dates celebrities?  You become 'half of a nobody' instead of a 'power couple?'


----------



## nataliam1976

Roo said:


> Good for her.   It's good to have a little fun-- not every relationship has to be serious.  She doesn't need to hook up and have 10 kids right away.   She's obviously being careful, dating people, enjoying herself and then moving on.  More power to her.



Great point. I wouldnt be surprised if it was her who dumped him !


----------



## nataliam1976

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's reported that John himself was feeding silly comments to the media about him being the best sex.  No one can actually come up w/ the original valid source of that comment.



Somebody from Purse Forum finally sleep with him so that we can have reliable source info!


----------



## open543

I'm not sure why Mayer even washed up on the music scene. He makes music for 50 year olds. Plus, he whispers when he sings.

She can do much, much better.


----------



## Swanky

I think he's *okay*. . . . he'd be better if each of his songs actually sounded different though.  His vocals aren't that impressive.


----------



## Swanky

oh!!!  And didn't Pete Wentz and Ahglee recently ask him to be their baby's Godfather!?


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

^^ He makes music for 50 year olds?  Hmmm... I'd better check my birth certificate again, because last time I knew, I was 33 years old.  I saw him in concert last summer (which would mean I was 32 at the time).  I went with my 26 year old friend.  We loved him, and the crowd was mostly young people in their twenties.

I guess to each his own.  Mostly everyone in this thread loves Jennifer Aniston, and I can't stand her.  I'll stick with John.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think he's *okay*. . . . he'd be better if each of his songs actually sounded different though. His vocals aren't that impressive.


 
he can actually rock out (vocally and on the guitar) a la hendrix, led zeppelin, but he chooses instead to make albums full of interchangable fluffy songs sung in that breathy voice.  he (or his agent) must think his core fans (young girls) prefer the "soft" john.  he is very very talented though, much more so than the songs you hear on the radio imply.

as for jen, i have to assume she was just having a fling -- i hope she's not so deluded into thinking that this relationship would last.


----------



## shoegal27

Jessica Simpson said he was a pig (not those words), and this time she was right.  She called it, she knew he was not one to settle down.


----------



## CCfor C

nataliam1976 said:


> Somebody from Purse Forum finally sleep with him so that we can have reliable source info!



Funny!! Don't know much about him...think he's decent looking..BUT he IS only 30 and in his prime...don't see any settling down about him, and she most likely knew this in some way...the age diff between women (older) and men (younger) seems to work a little better once they've sowed all their wild oats!


----------



## Ladybug09

open543 said:


> I'm not sure why Mayer even washed up on the music scene. He makes music for 50 year olds. Plus, he whispers when he sings.
> 
> She can do much, much better.


 

Actually, he has a very illustrous career...it's just that he is now becoming 'mainstream' and people are recognizing his name (mosty for his manho way)....but he's played guitar for some VERY heavy hitters.

Kinda like people like Luther Vandross, when he 1st came out, people were like who is this new guy, but he'd sad with some BIG name people before HE became a sensation.

Music for 50 year olds--Jenn isn't that far away from that age...


----------



## pazt

michie said:


> Somebody seriously must've told John Mayer that he had the looks of JFK, Jr. And, he failed to hear them say, "In death." Anniston can do so much better.


 
lol


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

_____________________________

Music for 50 year olds--Jenn isn't that far away from that age...
_____________________________

I just peed my pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sierrasun1

Nataliam.... you cracked me up with your 'reliable source' comment!!!!!!!


----------



## Caj

She needs to stop wanting relationships with party "boys" and get a hobby! I can't always blame the guys, she's giving them what they want.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

kicksarefortwids said:


> he can actually rock out (vocally and on the guitar) a la hendrix, led zeppelin, but he chooses instead to make albums full of interchangable fluffy songs sung in that breathy voice...


Watching his little vignettes he did recently for TMZ, Mr Puff and I were both heard loudly opining that he has much more talent as a comedian than as a singer.

I hope he will pursue that, he is really good at it!


----------



## Nat

Can't remember where I read this, but it said that she actually dumped _him_. Partly because he was flirting too much with other women. 

Well, good riddance I say. On to the next one


----------



## Lec8504

Liv101 said:


> No she made herself the victim, can't blame the media she chose to let the media in on her life, she can't have it both ways, she wanted sympathy after her divorce so she said and did everything she could to get the medias support now her fans are blaming the media for doing exactly what she wanted them to do. She should thank them, cause without them she would be irrelevant just like her other Friends co-stars.


 
how did she make herself the victim?  What did she say in her interviews?  Because I can't remember one interview where she was complaining and crying about brad and the maneater.

her fans were rallying around her because everyone could sympathize with her, for her ex husband to start such a public relationship with another woman (who he was rumored to be having an affair with) right after their divorce and then parading around with her.  That picture spread they did for that magazine comes to mind where they were playing house.  

anyway back on topic, thank goodness jen moves on, john mayer is so not attractive at all.


----------



## susieserb

I think this pairing up was a huge publicity stunt starting with the photo shots at the pool earlier this Summer.  You then saw continual over the top, demonstrative interactions conveniently covered by the paps.

These people weren't avoiding the media, if anything they were seeking them out to get their pictures taken.  Both careers are slacking IMHO.

Jennifer is a cute little gal (sorry nothing special in my book) that had a fun part in an old "okay iconic" tv show but now it's OVER.  Her movies are not doing well and her parts are very one dimensional.

She's not a young ingenue anymore but approaching middle age.  Yes she is at 40...

sorry..........


----------



## envyme

You ladies that are talking so much smack about John Mayer are just jealous that you can not land a man like him. He is the most gorgeous man in this world. He is the 8th Wonder of the World. His beauty causes seas to part and the Sun to dim. Every man should go to a plastic surgeon right at this minute to transform themselves into God's gift AKA John Mayer.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I think she admits to 37 or so.

Not to name any names, but some of you have some really wacky ideas about people who have celebrated a larger number of birthdays.

Michael Buble, who is a Living Tribute to _real_ "old people music,"  is selling to 25-34s. Just sayin'...


----------



## aklein

Beautylicious said:


> Can't remember where I read this, but it said that she actually dumped _him_. Partly because he was flirting too much with other women.
> 
> Well, good riddance I say. On to the next one


 

If by "flirting" you mean banging a groupie .....
I never saw this one lasting either.  He is clearly a guy that gets around and supposedly know what he is doing in bed.  Even if he probably does have the worse O face ever.  Why not have fun for the summer?  It's ok to be almost 40 and not settled down.


----------



## chessmont

Beautylicious said:


> Can't remember where I read this, but it said that she actually dumped _him_. Partly because he was flirting too much with other women.



-and she was surprised?  Maybe she is not as intelligent as I thought


----------



## shoegal27

John Mayer is the ugliest guy in Hollywood


----------



## Leelee

shoegal27 said:


> John Mayer is the ugliest guy in Hollywood



He always appears to be in a bad mood too.


----------



## ShiShi

It looks like I'm the odd woman out here...but I LOVE John Mayer.  He makes great music, and I think he has a fun sense of humor.  I don't get where the 'man-ho' comments are coming from either.  Where I'm from it's pretty common for a young single person to date several people before settling down with 'the one'.  

I think they were a cute couple too, but if it wasn't meant to be it wasn't meant to be.  I think Jen should try dating some non-celebs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ITA with you..I am a John Mayer fan..love him as an artist.  I don't see anything wrong with dating around.  So it wasn't meant to be...big deal..


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  Envy, were you being sarcastic!?

I don't think you were, but am not sure.

I think he CAN look good sometimes. . . but that open mouthed dumb look doesn't do it for me.  I'm not normal though, Brad pitt isn't all that and a bag of chips to me either


----------



## shoegal27

john mayer is fugly!  How many times do I have to repeat myself?  Fugly, I say!


----------



## envyme

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL!  Envy, were you being sarcastic!?
> 
> I don't think you were, but am not sure.
> 
> I think he CAN look good sometimes. . . but that open mouthed dumb look doesn't do it for me.  I'm not normal though, Brad pitt isn't all that and a bag of chips to me either



I was sooooooooooooooo being sarcastic.


----------



## Swanky

oh lawdy!!!!  we need a fainting smiley!


----------



## natalie_palm

He's a turd. He's made me laugh once or twice and no it's just PLAYED out...he is playededed OUT! Onto the next single hot female....turd


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Apparently Jen is already dating another man. Wow, she goes thru men pretty quick!


----------



## lostnexposed

didn't really like them together anyway.


----------



## shoegal27

^^I don't even care anymore about John .. who.. but I do know that your Nepoleon is making me hungry.. Lostnexposed!


----------



## Tangerine

I think John Mayer has some great guitar skills and is a very intelligent type of guy, he has a really down to earth intelligence.



Having said that, I would NEVER ever date him. Same thing with Lance Armstrong. These are talented, successful men who just seem like absolutely NOT marriage material. These men are hardcore serial monogamists (at best, lets give them the benefit of the doubt on the monogamy) whose real satisfaction comes from moving on to someone else every few months. You just have to be smart. I understand if a girl wants to date a guy and have fun for a while, but Jennifer (she says this not me) wants to be married again and have kids. HOW in the world did she get the idea that John mayer was a candidate for this?

You have to be realistic. Most of the time, men don't change these trends in their dating lives. Maybe after MANY years or something really HUGE, but lets be real, past history rarely stays in the past.


----------



## Michie757

I knew it!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Janiston goes through men like I go through underwear.


----------



## shoegal27

Tangerine said:


> I think John Mayer has some great guitar skills and is a very intelligent type of guy, he has a really down to earth intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, I would NEVER ever date him. Same thing with Lance Armstrong. These are talented, successful men who just seem like absolutely NOT marriage material. These men are hardcore serial monogamists (at best, lets give them the benefit of the doubt on the monogamy) whose real satisfaction comes from moving on to someone else every few months. You just have to be smart. I understand if a girl wants to date a guy and have fun for a while, but Jennifer (she says this not me) wants to be married again and have kids. HOW in the world did she get the idea that John mayer was a candidate for this?
> 
> You have to be realistic. Most of the time, men don't change these trends in their dating lives. Maybe after MANY years or something really HUGE, but lets be real, past history rarely stays in the past.


 
You said it perfectly.  Ya know, I remember watching John Gray the guy who wrote, Men are from Mars, women from Venus on Oprah, and he said that single women are where they are for a reason, and the reason is something that they need to soul search and find out.  Sometimes women keep picking the same type of man over and over without realizing the reason for the redundance.  Sometimes it could be a fear of commitment on her part, even though she will swear up and down that she wants to marry.  So who knows with Jenn.  Jenn has commitment fears, she has said it before.  Her parents divorced when she was young, her dad was not faithful to her mom, and Jenn and her mom have been astranged for several years.  She once commented on her fear of even having children and what that relationship would be like.  So in my ranting her, Jen may have unconscious fears about men, relationships and committing whole heartably, beyond anything that she is aware of.  

Ok rant over, psychology session completed.. sorry.. I over analize everything.


----------



## Swanky

the comment about Jen already dating again is false.  The guy she's reportedly 'dating' has a proven history of leaking that he's dating stars to the media himself to get attention for him.


----------



## karo

It may be still hot in California, but *Jennifer Aniston* looks to already be planning for the cold winter months.
The Rumor Has It actress was spotted on her way into the Edwards-Lowell fur boutique in Beverly Hills yesterday (August 14) to pick out some new outerwear.


----------



## shoegal27

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She isn't 5'6, she's WAY smaller. She's about 5'2 1/2" o 5'3".


 

LOL.. according to chickipedia, she is 5'5, and I'm laughing cause they give her full measurements.. damn no privacy in the world.  

http://www.chickipedia.com/jennifer-aniston/


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/news/jen-aniston-not-dating-model


----------



## shoegal27

Its not true, but I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve her hair in that picture!


----------



## Leelee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think he CAN look good sometimes. . . but that open mouthed dumb look doesn't do it for me.  I'm not normal though, Brad pitt isn't all that and a bag of chips to me either



Me either!  LOL!  Now give me Denzel Washington any day!


----------



## chessmont

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL!  I'm not normal though, Brad pitt isn't all that and a bag of chips to me either



I thought he looked absolutely beautiful/almost ethereal (yes, I know, odd word to describe) in "A River Runs Through It'.  Maybe he wasn't smoking then, or was so young he hadn't been smoking for very long. He was so young and sweet-looking in that movie...sigh

Smoking is definitely aging him IMO.  He's not doing much for me hormonally lol these days.


----------



## chessmont

shoegal27 said:


> LOL.. according to chickipedia, she is 5'5, and I'm laughing cause they give her full measurements.. damn no privacy in the world.
> 
> http://www.chickipedia.com/jennifer-aniston/



-Geez, I guess she 'can' get away with no bra!.


----------



## Swanky

^^I like Taye Diggs

chess, I agree, BP was a lot hotter back then. . . baby face maybe?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

shoegal27 said:


> LOL.. according to chickipedia, she is 5'5, and I'm laughing cause they give her full measurements.. damn no privacy in the world.
> 
> http://www.chickipedia.com/jennifer-aniston/


 
I've seen her in person at an airport, she had flip flops on and she's real tiny and small built. I'd say about 5'3" at the most. Check out the impressions on her height from people who've seen her at www.celebheights.com.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Brad still smokes?? With all these kids around?


----------



## Lola24

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She isn't 5'6, she's WAY smaller. She's about 5'2 1/2" o 5'3".



I have to say, I have a good friend that has had celebrity status at some point in life, I recently stumbled on a bio of hers through something that came up on yahoo when I was checking my mail (am a little embarrassed because I never LOOK for this kinda stuff) but anyway I know for a fact what her height is and they had her listed at least 3" taller than her "real" height.  I've lost all faith in published information like that!


----------



## chessmont

-Maybe he has to go out in the back yard or the front porch, LOL.  I believe I read Jennifer smokes, too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

when she was near my hometown filming marley & me a friend of ours who saw her b/c they were literally filming in her 'hood said she was "very small" 
height & weight wise.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yeah Jennifer does but I didn't know Brad still does...?


----------



## nataliam1976

Perez Hilton might be a gossip monster, but he does have his sources and he knows the real info real fast.

http://perezhilton.com/2008-08-15-out-on-the-town-with-new-mystery-man


----------



## BagLadie

I am 5'3 and her legs look way longer than mine...she just seems taller.


----------



## BagLadie

What black bag is she wearing???  I LOVE it!


----------



## sputnik

um, so who _hasn't_ dumped poor jenni? 
a friend of mine says she looks needy and like she'd be terrible in bed, or like the type of girl that always wants to talk about their feelings. i'm starting to think he's right.


----------



## Belle49

She was with Brad for so long, you gotta wonder what's wrong with her


----------



## shoegal27

Maniston? LOL.. oh boy!  

I think Jen should be alone for awhile..  Gear up to find a real man!


----------



## shoegal27

I am 5'3.  I have a small torso and longer legs, making me appear taller than what I truly am.  Maybe she is the same. 
I found the link Babydoll talked about where people who have seen her commented on how teeny she is.  She may be small but not as small as Eva Longoria:

http://www.celebheights.com/s/Jennifer-Aniston-401.html


----------



## aklein

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah Jennifer does but I didn't know Brad still does...?


 
Isn't she a big pothead?
Anyway, I think it is because she is really successful -- she has ridiculous money from Friends, her produciton company and all her real estate that she flips.  Aside from her relationship stuff, she is a really successful chick.  I also think it is probably pretty hard to get over a fairy tale romance, especially when your ex is flaunting his new perfect life all the time.


----------



## shoegal27

I agree. And don't forget when we have breakups we can go to our little corner and sulk all we need.. but here with her or any celeb in the public eye, they have to run into them at ceremonies and events AS WELL as each and every check out line on each and every magazine rack.  How in the world do you get over someone when all you see is their face smoldered on the cover of all the mags> especially if one is doing really well and their happiness is plastered everywhere!  Now that sucks!


----------



## savvy23

Belle49 said:


> She was with Brad for so long, you gotta wonder what's wrong with her


 My DH and I have been wondering the samething!  ISSUES...got be some BIG ISSUES!


----------



## Swanky

wow, you guys are tough! LOL!

Why does there have to be soemthing wrong w/ her?
Vince was admittedly in love w/ her, so she's obviously 'lovable'.
Maybe Brad's adultery scared the ****e out of her and she's taking it slow now. . . . maybe she hasn't found the right guy, I think we all agree John Mayer isn't the right guy for anyone at this point.

She's been dating for the past several years, it's not like she's not trying.  Heck, who knows, maybe SHE never wants to be re-married!?


----------



## shoegal27

She definitly has issues, shes said it many times herself.  But..I know what shes going through.  So many men, but of what quality.  Its really hard out there.  Famous or not, beautiful or not, rich or not.. we all have one thing in common... a good man is hard to find ..... AND keep!  She is no different than us.


----------



## Liv101

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> wow, you guys are tough! LOL!
> 
> * Why does there have to be soemthing wrong w/ her?*
> Vince was admittedly in love w/ her, so she's obviously 'lovable'.
> Maybe Brad's adultery scared the ****e out of her and she's taking it slow now. . . . maybe she hasn't found the right guy, I think we all agree John Mayer isn't the right guy for anyone at this point.
> 
> She's been dating for the past several years, it's not like she's not trying.  Heck, who knows, maybe SHE never wants to be re-married!?



why not? even before Brad none of her relationships lasted longer than 2 years so why is this Brad's fault? She's a liar and manipulator now her PR team is going overdrive trying to prove she broke it off.


----------



## Liv101

Belle49 said:


> She was with Brad for so long, you gotta wonder what's wrong with her



She has too many insecurities and personal problems which she has admitted to, she has been seeing a therapist for for many years she even got Brad involved in that crap first year of marriage what the hell kind of relationship was that?


----------



## Swanky

are you his sister or something?  You have inside knowledge?

Someone is trying to 'prove' she broke it off w/ whom?  

Who cares!? LOL!


----------



## shoegal27

Therapy is very positive.  I was glad to see that she was working out her problems.. very healthy.. and in order for it to work, she needed to get Brad involved in her therapy.


----------



## nataliam1976

Liv101 said:


> why not? even before Brad none of her relationships lasted longer than 2 years so why is this Brad's fault? She's a liar and manipulator now her PR team is going overdrive trying to prove she broke it off.



and how long did Brad´s relationships last before he married Jen?


----------



## Liv101

nataliam1976 said:


> and how long did Brad´s relationships last before he married Jen?



Pretty long compare to Jen's


----------



## yellowtulip

poor girl but not surprised since john mayer has been around in hollywood!


----------



## Swanky

quick Google search says:


1987: Begins dating Robin Givens 
1989: Begins dating Juliette Lewis 
1993: Breaks up with Juliette Lewis  - says he shot her full of drigs.  nice.
1994: Begins dating Thandie Newton 
1995: Breaks up with Thandie Newton, begins dating Gwyneth Paltrow 
1995: Engaged to Gwyneth Paltrow 
1995: Named People Magazines "Sexiest Man Alive" 
1998: Begins dating Jennifer Aniston 
2000: Marries Jennifer Aniston 

*Relationship Statistics*

*Brad Pitt*

Celebrity Biography
Brad Pitt is currently dating Angelina Jolie. He has been in 12 celebrity relationships averaging approximately 1.6 years each. His only marriage lasted 5.2 years.


Number        /      Avg. Length   
Relationships:   12   1.6 yrs.*  
Hookups      2      n/a  
Affairs      1      n/a  
Dating      9      1.4 yrs.  
Engagements      3      0.5 yrs.  
Marriages      1      5.2 yrs.
*Breakups:    *
Dating Breakups      5   
Broken Engagements      2   
Ended Affairs      1   
Divorces      1

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Relationship Statistics*

*Jennifer Aniston*

Celebrity Biography
Jennifer Aniston is currently single. She has been in 11 celebrity relationships averaging approximately 2.3 years each. Her only marriage lasted 5.2 years.


Number      /      Avg. Length
Relationships:      11      2.3 yrs.*  
Hookups      2      n/a  
Dating      9      1.0 yrs.  
Engagements      2      0 yrs.  
Marriages      1      5.2 yrs.
*Breakups:    *
Dating Breakups      7   
Broken Engagements     1   
Divorces      1


----------



## nataliam1976

Liv101 said:


> Pretty long compare to Jen's



very long indeed


----------



## Swanky

based on history, Brad has shorter term relationships until they divorced.

I can't believe I Googled that. . . I must REALLY be trying not to do laundry! LOL!


----------



## maxter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> based on history, Brad has shorter term relationships until they divorced.
> 
> I can't believe I Googled that. . . *I must REALLY be trying not to do laundry!* LOL!



^ROFLMAO

I can't believe you googled it either!


----------



## aklein

Swanky -- that was awesome. Where did you find that? 
I actually she has a lot going for her. Why should she settle?


----------



## nataliam1976

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> based on history, Brad has shorter term relationships until they divorced.
> 
> I can't believe I Googled that. . . I must REALLY be trying not to do laundry! LOL!



i took care of 3 loads of laundry today...I guess that explains why I didnt bother checking !


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What's wierd about this is that the whole John Mayer thing seemed so.... planned and calculated. Jen doesn't publicly flaunt her relationships that mean a lot to her - case in point Brad and Vince - she wasn't seen with them publicly as much. But with John they were all over each other in Miami in the pics, she went to London to see him and they were photographed together. AND IRONICALLY, they got together right when Brangelina had all the twins hype... and right after the twins are born, Jen and John break it off. Makes you wonder if it was even real, OR, a publicity stunt by her PR team to make her "save face" so she wouldn't be alone when the twins hype was on. 

My .02.


----------



## ETenebris

This is probably my favorite pic of Jen.  I love her casual outfits with the scarves and the fact that she doesn't seem to go all out for accessories...she buys classic, gorgeous things that suit her and wears them over and over.  And she is a dog lover!

Great to see her bringing Uggs back in her new film (if only on set).  I am going to go buy _The Break Up_ this afternoon!


----------



## Swanky

I can't remember exactly what I googled,  maybe "brad pitt, dating" or something{?}

I'm such a loser! LOL!

I don't think it was made up. . . seriously I think people are way over analyzing this gal.  For people to think she's so obsessed w/ Brad and Angie that even 3or 4 or how ever many years later it is seems a little far fetched to me.
Are you guys obsessed w/ your exes that long?


----------



## aklein

Oops, I didn't mean that she was sitting at home with an AJ voodoo doll and staring at her Brad shrine. What I meant is that she waited a long time and had her fairy tale romance. It ended. And it has to be somewhat painful to see your ex move on so quickly, especially when they are all over the place.  And even if their relationship was on the outs anyway, I don't think it would be any less painful.  
I think that John Mayer was just someone to have fun with. He certainly makes his rounds, much like Adam Levine did a few years ago. Why shouldn't she be out having fun?  And if I had her money, I certainly wouldn't be in a rush to settle down.  I would want to be protective of my assets and my heart.


----------



## maxter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't remember exactly what I googled,  maybe "brad pitt, dating" or something{?}
> 
> I'm such a loser! LOL!
> 
> I don't think it was made up. . . *seriously I think people are way over analyzing this gal.*  For people to think she's so obsessed w/ Brad and Angie that even 3or 4 or how ever many years later it is seems a little far fetched to me.
> Are you guys obsessed w/ your exes that long?



ITA on that.

But it makes for good gossip on the people-type mags.  Part of the territory if you're a celeb, I guess.


----------



## Swanky

^^I wasn't responding to you specifically.  Just seems some people think she's sitting around crying and thinking "woe is me".
I can't figure out why people pity a girl who isn't married right away.  Jen may not wish to ever settle down again.

I like facts, couldn't help but Google it when someone said BP has a better dating history than Jen.


----------



## Charlie

Ladybug09 said:


> Actually, he has a very illustrous career...it's just that he is now becoming 'mainstream' and people are recognizing his name (mosty for his manho way)....but he's played guitar for some VERY heavy hitters.
> 
> Kinda like people like Luther Vandross, when he 1st came out, people were like who is this new guy, but he'd sad with some BIG name people before HE became a sensation.
> 
> Music for 50 year olds--Jenn isn't that far away from that age...





Check out this video from TMZ,  No one recognizes him 

http://link.brightcove.com/services/...ctid1674043919


----------



## Charlie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> are you his sister or something?  You have inside knowledge?
> 
> Someone is trying to 'prove' she broke it off w/ whom?
> 
> *Who cares!?* LOL!



I know, I cant believe there is this many pages already. This thread is fun 


I agree with Swanky, why if she DOES NOT want to re marry again? After all they said she didnt want to have kids with Brad. Maybe she likes to be free, maybe she likes it better now. No man, no worries!


----------



## natalie_palm

chessmont said:


> -Maybe he has to go out in the back yard or the front porch, LOL. I believe I read Jennifer smokes, too.


 

She does - like a chimney. That was part of their thing when they were married, they were going to quit before they had kids. And they smoke both types (if ya know what I mean....)


----------



## aklein

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^I wasn't responding to you specifically. Just seems some people think she's sitting around crying and thinking "woe is me".
> I can't figure out why people pity a girl who isn't married right away. Jen may not wish to ever settle down again.
> 
> I like facts, couldn't help but Google it when someone said BP has a better dating history than Jen.


 
I didn't think you were, but sometimes I think I am less than clear with what I type, especially before I have my coffee.
And about BP's history, uh please.  He has a ton of broken engagements.  And he was very into the barely legal ladies.  
Plus, I generally think all of Hollywood sleeps with each other anyway.  They are a very incestous bunch.


----------



## bnjj

daffyduck said:


> Don't mean to mention AJ on this thread, but I don't recall her having more exes than Jen.


 
I haven't read the whole thread so don't know if this has been said but she's already been married and divorced twice by the time she was 28.

I like Jen and I hope she finds happiness with the right person.  I do think more of these stars need to date outside their circle.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But then let's see how many guys Jen's been with and how many Angelina has... I'm pretty sure Jen would win


----------



## Virgo

bnjj said:


> I like Jen and I hope she finds happiness with the right person. I do think more of these stars need to date outside their circle.


 
I agree  Hopefully she'll find a nice guy for the long term soon. 

Hollywood dating reminds me of High School sometimes!!


----------



## Swanky

Angelina:
http://www.whosdatedwho.com/celebrities/people/dating/angelina-jolie.htm

Brad Pitt
Daniele Patini
Val Kilmer
Colin Farrell
Olivier Martinez
Billy Bob Thornton
Nicolas Cage
Antonio Banderas
Johnny Lee Miller
Winona Ryder
Misty Cooper
Timothy Hutton
Elizabeth Mitchell
Jenny Shimizu
Renne Griffin


----------



## shoegal27

^^ boy she swings both ways huh?
winona Ryder?  eeeek


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  I was actually shocked at a few of them.  Antonio Banderas?  who knew!?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wonder how accurate this is tho; it's prolly based on rumors and speculation.


----------



## Swanky

then the same could be said for JA and BP yes?


----------



## aklein

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Angelina:
> http://www.whosdatedwho.com/celebrities/people/dating/angelina-jolie.htm
> 
> Brad Pitt
> Daniele Patini
> Val Kilmer
> Colin Farrell
> Olivier Martinez
> Billy Bob Thornton
> Nicolas Cage
> Antonio Banderas
> Johnny Lee Miller
> Winona Ryder
> Misty Cooper
> Timothy Hutton
> Elizabeth Mitchell
> Jenny Shimizu
> Renne Griffin


So pretty much anyone she has ever been in a movie with, right?  She is notorious for dating her costars.  Didn't know about Winona though!
PS -- Awesome website!!


----------



## nataliam1976

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Angelina:
> http://www.whosdatedwho.com/celebrities/people/dating/angelina-jolie.htm
> 
> Brad Pitt
> Daniele Patini
> Val Kilmer
> Colin Farrell
> Olivier Martinez
> Billy Bob Thornton
> Nicolas Cage
> Antonio Banderas
> Johnny Lee Miller
> Winona Ryder
> Misty Cooper
> Timothy Hutton
> Elizabeth Mitchell
> Jenny Shimizu
> Renne Griffin



Swanky is on a google roll !  I hope you realize laundry wont do itself !


----------



## Swanky

LMAO!  Proud to say there's not a soiled stitch of laundry in my house!


----------



## nataliam1976

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LMAO!  Proud to say there's not a soiled stitch of laundry in my house!



Throwing laundry away is a temporary solution, Swank !


----------



## Swanky

That's actually DH's solution to everything.

Plate has dried food on it that doesn't rinse?  THROW IT OUT! LOL!


----------



## nataliam1976

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's actually DH's solution to everything.
> 
> Plate has dried food on it that doesn't rinse?  THROW IT OUT! LOL!



You hubby is a very wise man !:okay: My kind of guy hihi


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Liv101

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Angelina:
> http://www.whosdatedwho.com/celebrities/people/dating/angelina-jolie.htm
> 
> Brad Pitt
> Daniele Patini
> Val Kilmer
> Colin Farrell
> Olivier Martinez
> Billy Bob Thornton
> Nicolas Cage
> Antonio Banderas
> Johnny Lee Miller
> Winona Ryder
> Misty Cooper
> Timothy Hutton
> Elizabeth Mitchell
> Jenny Shimizu
> Renne Griffin



lol so they basically just took all the people she has worked with and claimed she dated them even though both her and Colin have denied ever dating? half of that list is bull.


----------



## Liv101

anyways back on topic  I love John Mayer, making sure Jen's pr don't get the last word. lol

When _OK_! caught up with *John Mayer* in NYC on Saturday, not only did the singer admit that he and *Jennifer   Aniston* are no longer together - the normally obtuse star actually spoke openly about the split.   

  "It's the most normal thing in the world," John says. "There's no lying there's no cheating. There's no nothing."   

John also had nothing but the kindest words for his ex. "Jennifer Aniston is the smartest, most sophisticated person I think I've ever met," he explained. "She's one of the most lovely people I've ever met in my life." 

 So what went wrong? "People have different chemistry, they have different lives," says John. "It's not about years, it's about going out with somebody, being truthful on the way in, being truthful in the middle and being truthful on the way out. You're either a cheater or you break up and I'm not the first, I'm the second. And that's it. There's no lying, there's no bullsh**." 

 And according to John, it was him that called a halt to their romance. "I ended a relationship because there was no lying," he explained to _OK_!. "I ended a relationship to be alone because I don't want to waste somebody's time if something's not right. I don't waste people's time. I don't do the taper. I guarantee you there's 20 percent of the people on the street right now who are in a relationship they wish they could get out of but they don't know how. And I'm going to be honest on the way in to my relationships and I'm going to be honest on the way out of my relationships." 

  "I'm sorry that the story's not interesting," John tells OK!. "But it's about time that somebody stands up for that girl and I   think she's great."   

  As for the news that Jen has already moved on and begun seeing another man, John shrugged, "I don't care."


----------



## shoegal27

> As for the news that Jen has already moved on and begun seeing another man, John shrugged, "I don't care."


 
holy canoli.. that was cold


----------



## Swanky

*"I'm sorry that the story's not interesting," John tells OK!. "But it's about time that somebody stands up for that girl and I think she's great."* 

I think that's sweet of him to say.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Brad cheated on his wife. Pitt/Jolie didn't respect the vows of matrimony. They lied about their affair. Jolie is knocked up before Pitt is even divorced. 
Pitt stands before God, family, & friends & promise to be faithful 'till death. 
And yet we have people sticking up for Pitt/Jolie like they were the next coming of Christ.  
We live in a really screwed up world.


----------



## Pursegrrl

....eeeeh, never really thought JM and JA would go anywhere.  I REALLY liked her with vince vaughn...what's he up to these days??


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *"I'm sorry that the story's not interesting," John tells OK!. "But it's about time that somebody stands up for that girl and I think she's great."*
> 
> I think that's sweet of him to say.


I find him refreshingly honest.  Not just in this case, but all the time.  He's extremely articulate and forthright.


----------



## nataliam1976

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Brad cheated on his wife. Pitt/Jolie didn't respect the vows of matrimony. They lied about their affair. Jolie is knocked up before Pitt is even divorced.
> Pitt stands before God, family, & friends & promise to be faithful 'till death.
> And yet we have people sticking up for Pitt/Jolie like they were the next coming of Christ.
> We live in a really screwed up world.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Brad cheated on his wife. Pitt/Jolie didn't respect the vows of matrimony. They lied about their affair. Jolie is knocked up before Pitt is even divorced.
> Pitt stands before God, family, & friends & promise to be faithful 'till death.
> And yet we have people sticking up for Pitt/Jolie like they were the next coming of Christ.
> We live in a really screwed up world.


 
Wow, one of the most deeply stirring posts I've read here in quite some time!!


----------



## aklein

Vegas, you better hide before the Brangeloonies come to get you.
I completely agree with you.  I hate that she is a homewrecker, but I really do admire all her work with the UN.


----------



## nataliam1976

aklein said:


> Vegas, you better hide before the Brangeloonies come to get you.



Vegas Im sending you a few chippendale bodyguards your way pronto !


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Virgo said:


> ... Hollywood dating reminds me of High School sometimes!!


Here's a quote from a Hollywood personality I pilfered from the Quotes thread:


> _ Life is like high school and it's small and everybody talks about everybody, so just laugh._
> *Drew Barrymore*





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Plate has dried food on it that doesn't rinse?  THROW IT OUT!...


That's a good man! You chose well!



:back2topic:
After reading the article, I am more convinced than ever that Johniffer was born, lived, and died as a covert publicity operation. And judging from the amount of column inches, entertainment show minutes, and internet bandwidth the story has amassed, it was very effective.  :devil:


----------



## rubylola

aklein said:


> Vegas, you better hide before the Brangeloonies come to get you.



hehehe....that made me laugh

I've noticed that if anyone ever dares mention JA on the Brad and Angelina thread they get flamed big time.


----------



## Liv101

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Brad cheated on his wife. Pitt/Jolie didn't respect the vows of matrimony. They lied about their affair. Jolie is knocked up before Pitt is even divorced.
> Pitt stands before God, family, & friends & promise to be faithful 'till death.
> And yet we have people sticking up for Pitt/Jolie like they were the next coming of Christ.
> We live in a really screwed up world.



They lied about their affair? and you know this because you were a fly on the wall right? so since you know all about that I might as well be happy that Brad left a lair and manipulator. lying to her husband, friends, god, and fans that she wanted a child after her show Friends she could've easily told Brad the truth that she didn't want one that her career was more important than having a family that would've been easy no? I love it when the jenloons forget she also is to blame not just Brad. It takes two


----------



## Jayne1

Liv101 said:


> As for the news that Jen has already moved on and begun seeing another man, John shrugged, "I don't care."


Actually he didn't mean it in a cruel way.  He was responding to the stupid question of a silly female pap. 

I thought he was very clear in his statements, but the paps kept interrupting with their own questions... anyway, here it is, it's at the end...

http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1733276036


----------



## Swanky

Liv101 said:


> They lied about their affair? and you know this because you were a fly on the wall right? so since you know all about that I might as well be happy that Brad left a lair and manipulator. lying to her husband, friends, god, and fans that she wanted a child after her show Friends she could've easily told Brad the truth that she didn't want one that her career was more important than having a family that would've been easy no? I love it when the jenloons forget she also is to blame not just Brad. It takes two


 


oh boy!! LMAO!!!!  This from someone who writes as though she's in the room when BP is having sex!?
c'mon!  pot, meet kettle


----------



## Belle49

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh boy!! LMAO!!!! This from someone who writes as though she's in the room when BP is having sex!?
> c'mon! pot, meet kettle


 

SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

nataliam1976 said:


> Vegas Im sending you a few chippendale bodyguards your way pronto !


 
Have 'em do a detour through Seattle first


----------



## Charlie

aklein said:


> Vegas, you better hide before the Brangeloonies come to get you.
> I completely agree with you.  I hate that she is a homewrecker, but I really do admire all her work with the UN.




hahahahahhaahhahahaa. Well this is a JA thread so..... :boxing:



Babydoll Chanel said:


> But then let's see how many guys Jen's been with and how many Angelina has... I'm pretty sure Jen would win



It's already been posted but lets all remember that at least JA doesnt break marriages and have not dated Winona Ryder . 



Vegas Long Legs said:


> Brad cheated on his wife. Pitt/Jolie didn't respect the vows of matrimony. They lied about their affair. Jolie is knocked up before Pitt is even divorced.
> Pitt stands before God, family, & friends & promise to be faithful 'till death.
> And yet we have people sticking up for Pitt/Jolie like they were the next coming of Christ.
> *We live in a really screwed up world.*



Yes we do.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh boy!! LMAO!!!!  This from someone who writes as though she's in the room when BP is having sex!?
> c'mon!  pot, meet kettle


Word!


----------



## Veelyn

Liv101 said:


> They lied about their affair? and you know this because you were a fly on the wall right? so since you know all about that I might as well be happy that Brad left a lair and manipulator. lying to her husband, friends, god, and fans that she wanted a child after her show Friends she could've easily told Brad the truth that she didn't want one that her career was more important than having a family that would've been easy no? I love it when the jenloons forget she also is to blame not just Brad. It takes two


 
LMAO. It takes two? Yea, Brad and Angie. Jen didn't cheat on her husband. So therefore, it only takes ONE to ruin a marriage.


----------



## Jahpson

aklein said:


> Vegas, you better hide before the *Brangeloonies* come to get you.
> I completely agree with you. I hate that she is a homewrecker, but I really do admire all her work with the UN.


----------



## Nat

Liv101 said:


> They lied about their affair? and you know this because you were a fly on the wall right? so since you know all about that I might as well be happy *that Brad left a lair and manipulator*. lying to her husband, friends, god, and fans that she wanted a child after her show Friends she could've easily told Brad the truth that she didn't want one that her career was more important than having a family that would've been easy no? I love it when the jenloons forget she also is to blame not just Brad. It takes two


 
A liar and manipulator? Don't think so.

Here are some quotes of her first interview after their break-up. From 3 years ago, I might add. Just to refresh your memory.

http://www.vanityfair.com/fame/features/2005/09/aniston200509



> And then came the oh-so-civilized announcement, on January 7, that Jennifer Aniston and Brad Pitt were separatingthat their parting was "the result of much thoughtful consideration," that it was not caused by "any of the speculation reported by the tabloid media," and that they would remain "committed and caring friends with great love and admiration for one another."
> 
> If Pitt had kept a low profile in the months to come, that might even have turned out to be true. Instead, the ominous drumroll of gossip began to crescendo as he and Jolie rendezvoused in exotic locales, still denying that they were an item. With the paparazzi snapping away, Pitt stepped into what looked suspiciously like a paternal role with Jolie's adopted Cambodian son, Maddox.
> 
> "It was extremely hurtful to Jen that he was seen with another woman so quickly after they were separated," says Andrea Bendewald, an actress who has been one of Aniston's closest friends since they were teenagers.
> 
> Instead of being reviled as The Other Woman, Jolie posed for pictures on an energetic round of appearances as a goodwill ambassador for the United Nationsand then trumped even that public-relations bonanza by adopting another orphan, an African girl whose parents had died of AIDS. In the blink of an eye, the twice-divorced Joliepreviously known as a tattooed vixen with a taste for bisexuality, heroin, brotherly incest, mental institutions, and wearing her husbands' bloodhad morphed into a globe-trotting humanitarian who seemed to be channeling Audrey Hepburn.
> 
> *For the 36-year-old Aniston, who had expected to spend the past year being pregnant*, the pain of watching this spectacle unfold was compounded by vicious rumors about herself. As misogynist as they were false, sensationalistic stories claimed the real reason the marriage ended was that Aniston refused to have Pitt's baby because she was so ambitious she cared only about her career.
> 
> Even now, that sexist slur makes her face darken. *"A man divorcing would never be accused of choosing career over children," she says. "That really pissed me off. I've never in my life said I didn't want to have children. I did and I do and I will! The women that inspire me are the ones who have careers and children; why would I want to limit myself? I've always wanted to have children, and I would never give up that experience for a career. I want to have it all."*


----------



## Jayne1

Liv101 said:


> I love John Mayer, making sure Jen's pr don't get the last word. lol


I thought that was pretty smart on his part too!  And I like her a lot... but still...

Apparently her people are already putting the word out that she dumped him and that he was _cheap_?  Quite honestly, it doesn't ring true.  She and her pr people probably thought that he would keep quiet the same way Brad stayed quiet.

Not that John said anything mean, he praised her and said it just wasn't right.


----------



## nataliam1976

Pursegrrl said:


> Have 'em do a detour through Seattle first




you saucy cougar you!


----------



## nataliam1976

*"If Pitt had kept a low profile in the months to come*, that might even have turned out to be true. *Instead, the ominous drumroll of gossip began to crescendo as he and Jolie rendezvoused in exotic locales, still denying that they were an item. With the paparazzi snapping away, Pitt stepped into what looked suspiciously like a paternal role with Jolie's adopted Cambodian son, Maddox.*

*Instead of being reviled as The Other Woman, Jolie posed for pictures on an energetic round of appearances as a goodwill ambassador for the United Nations*and then trumped even that public-relations bonanza by adopting another orphan, an African girl whose parents had died of AIDS. In the blink of an eye, the twice-divorced Joliepreviously known as a tattooed vixen with a taste for bisexuality, heroin, brotherly incest, mental institutions, and wearing her husbands' bloodhad morphed into a globe-trotting humanitarian who seemed to be channeling Audrey Hepburn."



how all time frame convenient...


The author of this article deserves an award!!!


----------



## Swanky

"her people" "his people"
I still truly believe people are getting caught up in MEDIA spin.  I doubt her 'people' or his are really this adolescent. . . . 

Just my opin'


----------



## Nat

Jayne1 said:


> She and her pr people probably thought that he would keep quiet *the same way Brad stayed quiet*.


 
The pictures of him and Angelina taken all around the world definitely did all the talking IMO.


----------



## nataliam1976

Beautylicious said:


> The pictures of him and Angelina taken all around the world definitely did all the talking IMO.



When was that W photo shoot when they play happy sixties like family, twop months after the official split with Jen? in your face much?  You cant learn class, I guess.


----------



## shoegal27

It was July 05
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6WocO5GH-g

http://www.wmagazine.com/celebrities/archive/brad_pitt_angelina_jolie


As I remember, Jenn said in order for him to do this spread, he was "missing a sensitivitiy chip". She ain't kiddin!  I have the magazine, and when I first looked at the spread, all I kept saying was OMG, WTF? over and over.  What a psycho!


----------



## Nat

Yeah, I remember that. Very classy indeed  And she even gives him the benefit of the doubt...




> Aniston's friends were particularly horrified by _W_ magazine's 60-page photo spread featuring Pitt and Jolie as an early-1960s-style married couple with a brood of miniature blond Brads. "You want to shake the **** out of him and say, 'Your timing sucks!'" says one. "He's made some choices that have been tremendously insensitive."
> 
> The _W_ feature, which was entitled "Domestic Bliss," couldn't be blamed on the paparazzi; not only did Pitt conceptualize it, but he retained the international rights, so he actually profited from it. Aniston's eyes widen in surprise when I mention that last fact, and she grimaces. "I didn't know that," she says. But she refuses to indulge herself in an angry reaction. "Is it odd timing? Yeah. But it's not my life," she says. "He makes his choices. He can dowhatever. We're divorced, and you can see why."
> 
> She shakes her head in exasperation. "I can also imagine Brad having absolutely no clue why people would be appalled by it," she adds. "Brad is not mean-spirited; he would never intentionally try to rub something in my face. In hindsight, I can see him going, 'OhI can see that that was inconsiderate.' But I know Brad. Brad would say, 'That's art!'"
> 
> She rolls her eyes, pretending to screw something into her forehead. "There's a sensitivity chip that's missing," she says.


----------



## shoegal27

.... and shes right.  What in the heck was he thinking.. or was he thinking.. maybe he was, but with the wrong head!


----------



## meluvs2shop

oops


----------



## Swanky

let's say Jen didn't want kids and let's say she IS a "lair" as so eloquetly put before. . . 
that's still really hurtful and insensitive.
I think Brad was caught up in Angie . . . and what guy wouldn't?  But if Jen was truly a liar or psycho, I don't think BP's Mom and family would be hanging out w/ her for the past several years, Vince wouldn't have proposed . . . .

I think they're both like everyone else.

Brad fell for someone else and Jen was pinned a victim, which annoys people.
Jen, like other women, isn't compatible w/ EVERYONE.  God knows how thankful I am not to be trying to date anymore! LOL!


----------



## Lec8504

sputnik said:


> um, so who _hasn't_ dumped poor jenni?
> a friend of mine says she looks needy and like she'd be terrible in bed, or like the type of girl that always wants to talk about their feelings. i'm starting to think he's right.


 
posts like this cracks me up 

And I totally agree with Swanky 

A lot of people like putting jennifer down, talking about her "problems" like they know her or the people who has had interactions with her, and trying to back up brad and his infidelity, it's really laughable to me.  I also had a nice laugh when we found out about Brad and Angie right after the divorce and people were saying that Brad was right to pick Angie because Jen wasn't "hot" enough for him lol.  

Women are the hardest on each other, it was just suprising that we turned on the one that got cheated on and justified the homewrecker.


----------



## scarlett_2005

I'm a fan of Jennifer, Brad and Angelina. But I think Jennifer gets a ton of unfair criticism. 

If she talks about her divorce she gets criticized. If she doesn't talk about her divorce she gets criticized. If she chooses to be single she gets criticized. If she date around she gets criticized or accused of trying to make her ex jealous or to get back at him.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I kinda think its funny people even care...I mean she is just a girl that cant keep a boyfriend. I doubt she is the only one in the US with problems. Whats the big deal?


----------



## shoegal27

Ladies.. Jen has said it herself many times in interviews that she has issues.. we are not overanalyzing her like we know her.  She is the one who has revealed the obvious.


----------



## Charlie

Beautylicious said:


> Yeah, I remember that. Very classy indeed  And she even gives him the benefit of the doubt...



There is no doubt anymore, to me it is very obvious. 

*



"We're divorced, and you can see why."

Click to expand...

*
I've never read so much about their divorce, in fact I had no clue when or how happened. But 



Luv2BuyBags said:


> I kinda think its funny people even care...I mean she is just a girl that cant keep a boyfriend. I doubt she is the only one in the US with problems. Whats the big deal?



That she is famous and she was married to Brad Pitt whom is now with Angelina Jolie, we care and yeah it is pathetic. I admit it :shame:


----------



## cfred

I don't think Jennifer Aniston is that different from a lot of people I know in that she has been in love before, been dumped, or dumped someone.  In terms of her having issues, who doesn't?  Let alone a celebrity in Hollywood.
Brad Pitt bragged about their great sex life so I really doubt she is lousy in bed and if she was then she was lousy before he decided to marry her and he chose to marry her anyway.
I do not think Aniston is one who should be pitied.  She seems generally happy.  
I do think people are very hard on her and I have never truly understood why.  They make 'Team Angie', 'Team Jen' shirts nowadays but we are not simple enough people that we need to draw sides like that.  What stake do we have in this alleged fight?


----------



## shoegal27

Pity her,, feel sorry for her.. heck.. I'd trade lives with her any minute!


----------



## Jayne1

Beautylicious said:


> The pictures of him and Angelina taken all around the world definitely did all the talking IMO.


I said that Brad stayed quit in that he didn't go blabbing to the Media about his failed relationship with Jen.  He never said anything negative about her, that's all.  

I thought she may have expected John Mayer to not do any talking either.  Even if he didn't say anything bad...


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal27 said:


> Pity her,, feel sorry for her.. heck.. I'd trade lives with her any minute!


Me too!  She's been given so much!


----------



## Ladybug09

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Brad cheated on his wife. Pitt/Jolie didn't respect the vows of matrimony. They lied about their affair. *Jolie is knocked up before Pitt is even divorced. *
> Pitt stands before God, family, & friends & promise to be faithful 'till death.
> And yet we have people sticking up for Pitt/Jolie like they were the next coming of Christ.
> We live in a really screwed up world.


 

So, she could date him while he was separated, but not get knocked up?

If we want to get on this topic, then we have to go to the topic of Men/women dating during separation when *neither are divorced*. Neither is better than the other. In my opinion.


----------



## BTBF

cfred said:


> I don't think Jennifer Aniston is that different from a lot of people I know in that she has been in love before, been dumped, or dumped someone. In terms of her having issues, who doesn't? Let alone a celebrity in Hollywood


 
I agree. It's hard for us finding Mr. Right, let alone celebrities. They don't have a lot of chances since they only date celebrities. 

Plus, not all marriages in Hollywood last forever. At least her marriage to BP did last longer than most couples out there.


----------



## GirlFriday

BTBF said:


> I agree. It's hard for us finding Mr. Right, let alone celebrities. They don't have a lot of chances since they only date celebrities.
> 
> Plus, not all marriages in Hollywood last forever. At least her marriage to BP did last longer than most couples out there.


 
I would have hated doing all my dating for the whole world to see.  I mean, most dating situations don't pan out.  There's people that we go on dates with that we're not too proud of.  It's bad enough for a regular person, imagine having millions of people scrutinize your every dating decision.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ trudat!


----------



## kiss n tell

^^ITA, but Jen is not young that is the difference.  I think it would suit her to date people that are more serious about being in a relationship, not the "ladie's men" she seems to pick.  If she wants children she should not settle for people that don't want kids or who wouldn't be a good dad.

In many ways I think she still likes to party and chase the boys, it just looks bad because she is not 22.


----------



## nataliam1976

kiss n tell said:


> ^^ITA, but Jen is not young that is the difference.  I think it would suit her to date people that are more serious about being in a relationship, not the "ladie's men" she seems to pick.  If she wants children she should not settle for people that don't want kids or who wouldn't be a good dad.
> 
> In many ways I think* she still likes to party and chase the boys*, it just looks bad because she is not 22.



I dont blame her though, settling down didnt really bring her happiness, did it?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ touche!


----------



## Ladybug09

I would SOOOOOOOOO hate to date in the public eye!


----------



## Swanky

women don't need men to have families anymore. . . she's clearly not looking for a baby daddy.


----------



## Nat

^^^^

Well, that's kinda hard to figure out, especially in the beginning. I don't think it's a good idea to confront him on the first dates: 
"hey hun, I like you a lot, I think I'm falling in love with you. Oh, by the way: do you want kids anytime soon?"

Vavoom, it was nice knowing you, buh bye.


----------



## Nat

Oh and she's 39 years old, which is not THAT old in my book...


----------



## Jayne1

BTBF said:


> I agree. It's hard for us finding Mr. Right, let alone celebrities. *They don't have a lot of chances since they only date celebrities. *


For some reason, that just sounds so funny!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* shares a warm embrace with actress pal *Leslie Bibb* at the 2008 *Friends Of El Faro* Fundraiser held at Boulevard 3 nightclub earlier this month.


----------



## shoegal27

She is so cute. I love her.


----------



## BagLadie

My god she has amazing arms.  I think she has the best body in hollywood.


----------



## ricky11

i just love her.  always have


----------



## mooks

So naturally beautiful......adore her. She's one of the few celebs I would love to be friends with


----------



## Tracy

BagLadie said:


> My god she has amazing arms. I think she has the best body in hollywood.


 
 i need arms like that!


----------



## shoegal27

*Smiling Jennifer Aniston hits town as a singleton again as she dines with pals in New York
*

By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 6:14 PM on 20th August 2008

<LI class=first>

Comments (19) 



 Add to My Stories 
Unlucky-in-love Jennifer Aniston is probably feeling hurt after her latest break-up, with rocker John Mayer.
But the 39-year-old certainly didn't show it as she left an exclusive New York eatery with a big smile on her face after dining with friends.
The former Friends star and the musician split over his lack of commitment according to sources. He blamed their 'different chemistry'.


----------



## siworae

^^ she looks great in those photos!  i love her entire outfit!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

^what kind of watch is she wearing?


----------



## imashopaholic

Her body compensates for her face.


----------



## mooks

kicksarefortwids said:


> ^what kind of watch is she wearing?



I think it may be a Toy Watch


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## chaz

That is such a beautiful pic of her!!! She isn't classically beautiful,but boy has she got that 'something' that makes her so gorgeous!!!!!! Her smile is truly wonderful!


----------



## Veelyn

This could of went in the Jennifer Aniston thread..


----------



## Miss_Q

Veelyn said:


> This could of went in the Jennifer Aniston thread..


 

Sorry about that! I didn't see the thread. I'm new here and still getting the hang of this site.


----------



## kroquet

Jennifer is "girl next door" gorgeous.  There doesn't seem to be anything fake about her as she always looks natural.


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## Veelyn

Its cool! I enjoy all your threads and the pics!


----------



## Twinklette

Darn she's carrying that gorgeous bag again! Such a classic beauty...she looks great.


----------



## BTBF

They are both in NY right now. Probably got back together?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow at her body, what does she do? What's her workout regime?


----------



## amber11

new to this thread.. and loving it... but after going through all the pictures i don't understand why people call her a plain jane.. i think shes beautiful! gorgeous skin/healthy the whole package.. i'd hate to think of what hollywood thinks of the rest of us


----------



## mh21

^ I think she is a normal looking lady but she has a fab figure.


----------



## BagLadie

Beautylicious said:


> Oh and she's 39 years old, which is not THAT old in my book...


 

Awww that was nice to read!  I just turned 39 and I don't feel that old!


----------



## shoegal27

39 is the new 29!  And not old one bit. 

I would still love to know why she didn't have Brad's babies?  I wonder if she had one or two.. if they would still be together?


----------



## kiss n tell

I thought she has mentioned that she wants to settle down and have children.  I guess I was wrong but we never really know in celeb world.

I do not think 39 is THAT old but to date a man quite younger than you and have him break up b/c of commitment issues is quite embarrasing especially given her unlucky love life.  

Just think there is an art to picking men well suited for oneself and she is lacking the art!


----------



## BagLadie

God I would love to be that "plain".


----------



## Miss_Q

*Jennifer Aniston out and about in New York, August 21*


----------



## shoegal27

She looks great.. although I am in my mid 30's and I don't know if I'd show that much of my middrift?


----------



## babyhart

she looks bloody fantastic... wish i could have her tummy!  love all the individual items... top and sandals especially and of course the BV!


----------



## Charlie

She is looks smoking hot


----------



## shoegal27

^^I think that is what she was aiming for.. after a breakup, I make sure I look smoking hot.. when I know the man will see me.. and she is seen everywhere, so MPTH!


----------



## BagAngel

I would love to see Jennifer happy, Pitt & Jolie really destroyed her!


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks FABULOUS!!  Jon must be missing that gorgeous woman.  She is radiant, and looks like she could care less about him.  I love her hair!


----------



## Swanky

^^maybe they tried to conceive and couldn't
Maybe it was bad timing, he was ready, she wasn't quite. . .


----------



## Cherrasaki

She's dressed very casually but still looks amazing!  And love the hair!


----------



## scarlett_2005

BagLadie said:


> God I would love to be that "plain".


Me too!


----------



## Jayne1

It seems kind of odd that she's hanging around in NYC going to galleries and shopping.  What's up with that?

She has a body guard with her at all times,  I see him in all the pictures and it's always the same guy.  I  wonder if she needs one in LA?


----------



## mooks

^^^ Having a holiday!


----------



## shoegal27

She did once live in NY, maybe she has family here?


----------



## Leelee

I think it is such an odd thing that John Mayer can sing such pretty songs and have such a lovely voice and then be a not very nice guy to ladies.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^maybe they tried to conceive and couldn't
> Maybe it was bad timing, he was ready, she wasn't quite. . .



that's what i was thinking, too. or maybe she even miscarried, God forbid.

some folks think just b/c you want to get pregnant it's going to happen j_ust like that_, but that's not the reality for many women, sadly.


----------



## gucci lover

so who do you guys think John will date next and same question for Jen?


----------



## shoegal27

I hope Jen meets a nice man outside of the Hollywood circle.


----------



## daffyduck

gucci lover said:


> so who do you guys think John will date next and same question for Jen?



If we really want to see more drama, everyone will have a field day to see Carrie Underwood with John and George Clooney with Jen.:boxing:


----------



## BTBF

Yes, Carrie with John, but Jennifer with Jonny Lee Miller(is he single?)...or Jennifer should goes lesbian.


----------



## rubylola

....or, what about Jen with Angelina's adored brother, now THAT would be funny!


----------



## shoegal27

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, I don't think he likes girls.. sorry


----------



## twiggers

Carrie Underwood is way too good for John Mayer!


----------



## chessmont

shoegal27 said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, I don't think he likes girls.. sorry



-damn, though he is as gorgeous as his sister!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Beautylicious said:


> Oh and she's 39 years old, which is not THAT old in my book...


 
Thank You, BL!!!   Time marches on for all of us, my friends .


----------



## baiyishang

romina said:


> She deserves better,can not stand John Mayer, *Brad was not good enough for her either otherwise he would not downgraded himself to nasty Angie*, if i offend any of you, this is just my personal opinion, Jen needs to stop looking and just enjoy her life, everything else will fall in place !


 
You just said exactly what I want to say.


----------



## baiyishang

daffyduck said:


> If we really want to see more drama, everyone will have a field day to see Carrie Underwood with John and George Clooney with Jen.:boxing:


 
I actually think George Cloony and Jen will make a good couple.


----------



## chessmont

baiyishang said:


> I actually think George Cloony and Jen will make a good couple.



I dunno, he always dumps his girlfriends; she doesn't need another one like that!


----------



## gucci lover

^^so true!


----------



## GirlFriday

Yeah he says he doesn't want to get married or have kids ever.  Even if they just lived together, that would still tie him down too much, I think.


----------



## rubylola

Just going back to 'leaks' to the media, when Jen and Brad were together, it was rumored that Clooney didn't much like Jen


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* breaks out a tube top for the summer season as she shops at Fred Leighton Rare Collectible Jewels on Madison Avenue in New York City before heading to the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Wednesday.


----------



## shoegal27

Heehee. those pants are falling off her..


----------



## vlore

Oh my gosh...is she ALSO bringing back the "boyfriend" jeans like Katie Holmes?


----------



## triotrio

Have to say I'm not a fan of the outfit. You could flash back to 1997 and see her wearing the exact same thing!

I appreciate how she has a definate style and she always looks classy - but sometimes it really bores me to tears, sorry to say. With other celebs, like Halle Berry, I'm always wanting to see their outfit cos there's some twist that's really cool -  but with Jennifer I know it's going to be plain neutrals or plain black, with a big watch, straightened long hair and stacked heels. For the last 14 years!


----------



## Jahpson

^^ thats what I said.

she has been rocking the "Rachel" since the 90's


----------



## meluvs2shop

those boyfriend jeans are not flattering at all.


----------



## Nat

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2008/08/25/paparazzi-no-longer-interested-in-john-mayer

*Paparazzi No Longer Interested In John Mayer*

*John Mayer* supposedly loves the attention from the paparazzi, but apparently the paparazzi no longer love him.
Now that he's no longer with *Jennifer Aniston*, the press attention has died down. 
He thinks hes famous as Jen now. Last week he went to a party, tipped off the paps, and even had decoy cars at the ready when he was leaving, says one paparazzo. Nice, but no one bothered to follow them, which made John think he lost everyone, when really no one bothered to follow him. ​The value of a John Mayer photo on it's own isn't worth it for some of the agencies. 
Pictures of him and Jen were selling for $20,000 at one point. A picture of him alone gets $200 now. 
Chasing him from his apartment to Nobu is hardly worth it. ​


----------



## savvy23

photo too large


----------



## Swanky

If Jen wants a little privacy, which I believe she does.  She needs to find a foreign boyfriend, or at least one that resides outside the USA.  I think whether her BF is famous or not, as long as she lives in the USA her life will be too complicated for most relationships to work.


----------



## vlore

That's what John Mayer gets for being such a player! And it does seem he just dates these famous girls such for the publicity- ex. Jessica and now Jen. 
And I can't stand his tattoos!!!


----------



## keodi

BagAngel said:


> I would love to see Jennifer happy, *Pitt & Jolie really destroyed her!*


 

I hope she finds soem peace within herself..


----------



## Leelee

daffyduck said:


> If we really want to see more drama, everyone will have a field day to see Carrie Underwood with John and George Clooney with Jen.:boxing:



  Now that would be some REAL drama!


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If Jen wants a little privacy, which I believe she does.  She needs to find a foreign boyfriend, or at least one that resides outside the USA.  I think whether her BF is famous or not, as long as she lives in the USA her life will be too complicated for most relationships to work.


Or just get away form LA/New York, where all the Paps are.

Lots of really famous celebs manage to live their lives without being swarmed by photographers.  They live quieter lives away from the media.

That's why I'm surprised she's in NYC.  Really, we don't usually see her roaming the streets like this.


----------



## BagLadie

Wow you guys are a little harsh.  I would kill to look like that!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## shoegal27

^^I agree, she looks fantastic. I try to dress like her.  I love her style.


----------



## savvy23

Is it me or does she always seem to dress a little more revealing after a break up??  Not that she is naked or such...just she rarely goes out like that.

She must be truly devastated inside.


----------



## kiss n tell

I think she likes to be photographed to show she is happy.  Unfortunately, I do not think the smile ever hides the deep sadness she carries around with her.  I can always see it in her eyes and it was there before the divorce with Brad.  Doesn't she have problems with her mom?  That is probably it.  I hope she finds peace as well, but i do not think Brangelina destroyed her...


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I remember reading a cover story in Vogue... one of the first times she was on the cover (looking gorgeous).. and she said something about how nice/supportive Brad was because he put up with all her insecurities. She made it sound like there was a lot to put up with.  

And this was at the height of Friends, so if she's not going to feel secure during a successful time in her life, when will she?


----------



## Swanky

I don't know . . . that was a long time ago.  Maybe she was trying to be humble, she's never seemed super comfortable w/ a lot of attention on her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Jahpson said:


> thank goodness!
> 
> this is a blessing in disguise for Anniston. Mayer is nothing but a publicity hog.
> 
> *ever since he dated Simpson, he acts like he is gods gift to women.*
> 
> Anniston needs to find a real man and leave those losers alone!!


 
I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't know . . . that was a long time ago.  Maybe she was trying to be humble, she's never seemed super comfortable w/ a lot of attention on her.


She probably is, but I was just trying to come up with a possible explanation for the sadness that *kiss n tell *sees in her eyes.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* gets into her Range Rover and give a good chuckle to photographers as she leaves her office in Los Angeles on Monday.

Despite the break from *John Mayer*, *Jen* looks to be in good spirits! 
According to a friend, (*Jen*) didnt see herself and *John* having much in common or having a future together. She wasnt fazed by the ending of it. She wasnt hurt at all. She feels fine!


----------



## imashopaholic

It's nice to see her smiling again.


----------



## shoegal27

ha,, she didn't feel like straightening her hair today..  I guess she left NYC?  That was a fast holiday.


----------



## shoegal27

I see the sadness in her too.. always have.


----------



## Swanky

maybe it's because we only really see paparazzi pics of her?
I'd be sad too if I were followed like some of these celebs are.


----------



## bb10lue

savvy23 said:


> Is it me or does she always seem to* dress a little more revealing* after a break up??  Not that she is naked or such...just she rarely goes out like that.
> 
> She must be truly devastated inside.



I dont see why she cant!? Shes got the body (i would kill for a body like that), why not showing it off? 

And, i totally disagree with the last statement! I love her, i think she's a very classy lady with a great sense of style!!!


----------



## shoegal27

I think she is coming into her own. We don't know her. I am sure she is happy in her blessed life. Focusing on what she has, and not what she doesn't, I am sure she knows that she is surrounded by good friends, family and the lugeries that she was blessed to be given.


----------



## kiss n tell

There are a ton of JA photos that are not paparazzi pics, many are from photo shoots.  The saddness I see has been there for years and seems very deep.  Everytime I see her face I feel a deep empathy.  Many people say they feel sorry for her, I think they are also seeing it.  

When she talked of her insecurities she was being honest but it is a lot to burden a relationship with.  It would be really difficult to be with an insecure woman let alone have children with one.  She needs to own her beauty and grace and start working on her self esteem.  As soon as she does a gorgeous well suited man will be by her side in no time.

I don't want to be nit picky but there is a big difference in being humble and pointing out our own insecurities.  Humility is modesty.  Being humble is when one feels they are not better than anyone else.  Telling everyone that you are insecure is a lack of confidence and a feeling of worthlessness and feeling inadequate.


----------



## Swanky

I guess it comes down to opinion and perception.
What you see isn't necessarily what everyone else sees.
I don't see sadness in her eyes anymore than anyone else.
And since none of us know her intimately, I guess we'll all just have to keep having opinions 

Having said that, I don't personally see sadness:


 










http://www.people.com/people/jennifer_aniston/photos


----------



## kiss n tell

^Your right about opinions and perceptions but you forgot human intunement.  She looks pretty in those pics but the saddness leeks through big time - In MY opinion.  LOL

No matter what I think I am just waiting for her to own her beauty and grace and I wish her well on her journey.


----------



## jenniletv

Those pics were probably taken before they even got together.  And she looks great!!  I do not see sadness in them but the ones that have been taken in the last few weeks by the paps I can see it in her eyes and on her face.  It's just so sad for her.  She deserves happiness not some loser who is going to string her along for fun.


----------



## Jayne1

kiss n tell said:


> When she talked of her insecurities she was being honest but it is a lot to burden a relationship with.  It would be really difficult to be with an insecure woman let alone have children with one.  She needs to own her beauty and grace and start working on her self esteem.


That's what she was saying in the Vogue cover story... that Brad put up with a lot of her insecurities and I suppose she was implying that it might be a burden for a lesser guy.

Insecurities or not, I'll take hers over mine any day. I find her close to perfect!


----------



## meluvs2shop

this i'm sure is just another far fetched rumor but how funny would it be if it were actually true. 

i sure hope so!



Beautylicious said:


> http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2008/08/25/paparazzi-no-longer-interested-in-john-mayer
> 
> *Paparazzi No Longer Interested In John Mayer*
> 
> *John Mayer* supposedly loves the attention from the paparazzi, but apparently the paparazzi no longer love him.
> Now that he's no longer with *Jennifer Aniston*, the press attention has died down.
> He thinks hes famous as Jen now. Last week he went to a party, tipped off the paps, and even had decoy cars at the ready when he was leaving, says one paparazzo. Nice, but no one bothered to follow them, which made John think he lost everyone, when really no one bothered to follow him. ​The value of a John Mayer photo on it's own isn't worth it for some of the agencies.
> Pictures of him and Jen were selling for $20,000 at one point. A picture of him alone gets $200 now.
> Chasing him from his apartment to Nobu is hardly worth it. ​


----------



## Cherrasaki

I don't think Jen Aniston looks like she's sad in her photos.  Seems like she's doing fine to me!  She's a movie star for cyring out loud and seems to have a great life, she's adored by many, has supportive friends and family. And she has great hair that many people envy!  LOL Sure she may not be the luckiest person in love (I think a lot of that has to do with her profession or even her insecuities as she's made mention of them) but I think she has a great life, at least from my perspective!

And I'm glad she's no longer with John Mayer. Didn't seem like a right fit to me.


----------



## Swanky

jenniletv said:


> *Those pics were probably taken before they even got together*. And she looks great!! I do not see sadness in them but the ones that have been taken in the last few weeks by the paps I can see it in her eyes and on her face. It's just so sad for her. She deserves happiness not some loser who is going to string her along for fun.


 
before who got together?
Jen and Brad?
Jen and John?

either way, a break up is tough, it's be exponentially tougher to break up and have dozens of cameras in your face quizzing you. . . .
better her than me.


----------



## BagLadie

kiss n tell said:


> There are a ton of JA photos that are not paparazzi pics, many are from photo shoots. The saddness I see has been there for years and seems very deep. Everytime I see her face I feel a deep empathy. Many people say they feel sorry for her, I think they are also seeing it.
> 
> When she talked of her insecurities she was being honest but it is a lot to burden a relationship with. It would be really difficult to be with an insecure woman let alone have children with one. She needs to own her beauty and grace and start working on her self esteem. As soon as she does a gorgeous well suited man will be by her side in no time.
> 
> I don't want to be nit picky but there is a big difference in being humble and pointing out our own insecurities. Humility is modesty. Being humble is when one feels they are not better than anyone else. Telling everyone that you are insecure is a lack of confidence and a feeling of worthlessness and feeling inadequate.


 

Amazingly intelligent and perceptive post.  I agree with you.  I think she isn't happy - she has stated in the past that she longs for a baby etc.  No one really wants to run around with different men every 6 months.  It's human nature to want to settle down and be stable with another person.  I hope she finds that because out of lots of celebrities in hollywood...she is one of my faves.


----------



## Cherrasaki

shoegal27 said:


> I think she is coming into her own. We don't know her. I am sure she is happy in her blessed life. Focusing on what she has, and not what she doesn't, I am sure she knows that she is surrounded by good friends, family and the lugeries that she was blessed to be given.


 
I think so too. She does seem to have a great life. And I'm happy for her!


----------



## kiss n tell

^Thanks for seeing what seems so obvious.  I don't want to slam her because I have no reason to dislike her.  I feel indifferent about her actually, but it is just sad to watch her get used by men still at this point in her life.  Sorry, maybe JM wasn't using her but he seems like he needs to be validated with publicity.  

I also do not think a marriage can be ruined by another woman, it is not that easy to ruin a "good" marriage, but I have always hated the woman blaming thing.  Jen needs to own her part in the failed marriage because I don't buy into the victim bs - unless she plays into the victimization and is still repeating that cycle.


----------



## savvy23

kiss n tell;7685614 
I also do not think a marriage can be ruined by another woman said:


> ITA agree with you on this and I could not have said it any better.


----------



## Swanky

I'm indifferent too, not a die hard fan of any of them.
But people's comments about how she's plays a victim or doesn't own her feelings always perplexes me. . . as if any of us have any intimiate details about how she REALLY feels.
Maybe she's not being used by men.  Actually, I don't think she is, Vince proposed, she declined.
We have no idea if JM was actually HER fling. . . KWIM?


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Ita Swanky!


----------



## Jzlyn

At the end of the day she needs to sort out her own issues/insecurities before looking for love (or looking to be loved). 

Plus dating other celebs (or anyone high profile) does make things a little more complex, maybe she should just keep a low profile and try dating people in the real world?


----------



## karo

*Jennifer* arriving at West Hollywoods Madeo restaurant on Tuesday for dinner. *Aniston* reportedly dined with director *Woody Allen*.


----------



## shoegal27

I love West Hollywood. I was there last year, this time while Jen was in Haiwaii with Courtney and Coco..I would love to have seen her.


----------



## shoegal27

I don't mean to keep bring this up, but Jen herself has said she is insecure and tends to be sad.  Not only can you see it, but she herself has said it.  I don't think she is home crying all day long, but her soul has been hurt many times, deep routed hurt, from childhood to present.  I am not saying we should all feel sorry for her, poor Jenn.. NO.. I think she is learning to become comfortable with her life, as it is.. but she has said that she has been through a lot in her past leading to the present that has made her sad.  I think with the saddness comes also an appreciation for the simplier things in life too. I understand her, as I am the same way, dealing with a lot of hurt and saddness in my life too.  Some people just have a hard time overcoming this type of deep hurt saddness.  I am sure she is fine. She is strong, and has many wonderful people in her life who care about her deeply.


----------



## compulsivepurse

I don't believe that it takes two to ruin a marriage. You really can be walking around happy as a clam and thinking everything is A-OK and then find out your husband was cheating on you.  Thank goodness it hasn't happened to me but it has to other people I know, usually in connection with a husband's business trip and a happy hour.  So unless your fault is that you're not psyhic your whole marriage just went down the tubes without you knowing it.

Of course, you can save your marriage by being like Alan Jackson's wife and claim that the demise in your marriage is all your fault because you didn't have the self-confidence to be married to someone so famous and boozing and hanging out with hot groopies but one you found God and wrote a book and got the cover of People magazine that everything is wonderful and your marriage is saved. I guess if you claim that everything is your fault then everything will be alright.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Geez, can't believe how long this thread is...lol...seriously....


----------



## jenniletv

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> before who got together?
> Jen and Brad?
> Jen and John?
> 
> either way, a break up is tough, it's be exponentially tougher to break up and have dozens of cameras in your face quizzing you. . . .
> better her than me.


 

I meant her and John not her and Brad.   Guess I should have clarified that.


----------



## prezzie

all i can say is that i don't like jennifer aniston....


----------



## shoegal27

^^WHAT, really?


----------



## Swanky

Jzlyn said:


> *At the end of the day she needs to sort out her own issues/insecurities before looking for love (or looking to be loved).*


 
but thats what I'm saying! LOL!
How you do you KNOW she hasn't already?  I mean, people are talking about interviews w/ her from 5 or 10 or even more years ago.
Maybe she was in a funk?  Or maybe she wasn't and was halfway through therapy and hasn't been depressive or 'insecure' since.
I do know that I am, for sure, not the exact same person I was 10 yrs ago.
Media and people keep labeling this gal. . .


----------



## cfred

I agree Swanky.
The way people speak about Aniston just makes her seem so damaged.  Like she is incapable of even having a fling for a few months.
Whatever issues she has (if she has any) are probably in line with anyone else's issues.
She just doesn't seem particularly damaged, or sad, or unlovable.
I think people feel very comfortable with her and end up projecting a lot about what she is really thinking.
I guess I prefer to think she is happy and if she wants it will find the guy, have the baby, or just live a fabulous life of travel filled with a plethora of many men, old and young.


----------



## karo

Looks like some new Friends in the making: *Jennifer Aniston* dined with director *Woody Allen* and his wife* Soon Yi* Tuesday night at the West Hollywood Italian eatery Madeo. 

A relatively unfamiliar figure out West, Allen  who shared a booth in the back of the restaurant with Aniston, Soon-Yi and another gentleman  was barely noticed by the other patrons, while Aniston appeared to keep her profile low. 

Came time to leave, the actress exited through the back of Madeo, while the Allens encountered the 30 or so paparazzi out front. Must've made the filmmaker feel like he was back in New York.


----------



## savvy23

^^^^ that is the classic Jen look I love!!!!  ELEGANT and Classy!


----------



## kiss n tell

Jzlyn said:


> At the end of the day she needs to sort out her own issues/insecurities before looking for love (or looking to be loved).
> 
> Simply put and very true.  If not she keeps bringing baggage from past relationships into present ones.  Some folks mentioned she could be a lot stronger and secure now, but would she have dated JM if so?  I doubt he was a fling because he loves media attention and the relationship was 6 months or so.


----------



## Swanky

a lot of women like the "bad guy", I'm pretty sure the majority of us here would date a guy we may have a crush on even if everyone says not to.  
Dude, she's just like us or anyone else!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks good, nice outfit for a business meeting!


----------



## shoegal27

I can't get enough of her.. love her to pieces.


----------



## DiorDeVille

compulsivepurse said:


> I don't believe that it takes two to ruin a marriage. You really can be walking around happy as a clam and thinking everything is A-OK and then find out your husband was cheating on you.



Agreed. 

I think Swanky is right. Jen's a grown woman, making her own choices, and really, doing just fine!  

I can see a little sadness, but don't necessarily attribute it to her marriage ending, not that its our business. Besides, what woman at 40 doesn't have some experiences worth being sad over once in awhile? It doesn't mean she's waking up daily and living alone as a tragic rejected woman.  

She's put together a solid life for herself.  And she's behaved relatively admirably in the face of really harsh rejection from her husband, then brutal criticism from the public. It can't be that easy to find a good caring single guy her age in Hollywood who wants to settle down either.  Not that she necessarily wants that.   But even if she did ... 

So whether she's choosing to date "fun" guys for ... well, fun! ... or picking the wrong guys to date "seriously," I still think she's going for life, taking care of herself, and apparently doing things that most of us would consider "fun."  What more could anyone want from her?!


----------



## Tracy

hmmmm, will we be seeing jen in a woody allen film??


----------



## imashopaholic

I love how her hair's looking these days.


----------



## shoegal27

Yeh she is wearig a beachy feel lately, not so stick ironed straight... I always try to copy her hair.. so Ive been doing this also.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagLadie said:


> God I would love to be that "plain".



lol, yeah tell me about it!

i think criticisms of her are so ridiculously warped.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

imashopaholic said:


> Her body compensates for her face.



ouch! that's harsh!

if her face is ugly, the lot of us are in big trouble, lol. i NEVER understood why ppl think she's bad looking....


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> ouch! that's harsh!



Yeah, the comment you're referring to was so *classy*


----------



## triotrio

I've always thought she was cute - a lot of people call her quite plain but I think that's just because we haven't seen much pics of her smiling in years. When she smiles she's very pretty. 

The only criticism I'd make is that we're starting to be able to tell that she's a die-hard tanner and a die-hard smoker. I don't judge either of those things, by the way - but I think you can compensate more cosmetically for those things than she's doing at the moment.

I'd like to see her less brown and maybe with more blush or colour in her lips. Cos her typical make-up look (particularly in the recent photos) is just very caramel, which is not the most youthful look out there, let's face it. I'd like to see more colour there. It'd be so pretty and fresh.


----------



## Kimm992

She looks great!!


----------



## shoegal27

She is my absolute favorite celeb.. I say it all the time, but I don't think shes gorgeous at all.  I find her to be very fresh looking, down to earth.. cute and personable.  That is what I find attractive anyways.. She is sweet, kind, big hearted and caring, to me that is what makes her beautiful.


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kkFef2sjP0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8OKXeoC5UM&feature=related


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwLsSyy9bjU


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZiXl8WYa7M&feature=related


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1gawY7WHcY&feature=related


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlvy_dbMF4U&feature=related


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzT3ntrOqCQ&feature=related


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLjlMNtgzS0&feature=related


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kl5A-UgvUI&feature=related


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY1SM-WGCmg&feature=related


----------



## shoegal27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jxwwfo6aJg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpu7AOo3CzI&feature=related


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

She looks great


----------



## shoegal27

*Jennifer Aniston will make a return visit to NBC
*NEW YORK, Fri Aug 29, 04:21 PM 



People who read this also read Winfrey opens season with Phelps, other Olympians
Winter weather? Almanac says 'Numb's the word!'
David Duchovny enters rehab for sex addiction
Gas prices up as Gustav threatens Gulf refineries
Baby-name experts weigh in on Stefani's son `Zuma'






Jennifer Aniston will return home to NBC, the TV network where she became a breakout star on the hit sitcom "Friends."
She's currently filming a guest appearance on the network's "30 Rock," Aniston publicist Stephen Huvane confirmed Friday.
There were no immediate details on the role Aniston will play  as herself or a fictitious character  or the episode's planned air date.
The New York-based series, which begins its third season in October, stars Tiny Fey and Alec Baldwin in a behind-the-scenes, sometimes self-directed spoof of a television network and the huge corporation that owns it. The show has won a modest but devoted following, and critical raves. Awards include Golden Globes, a Peabody and last year's Emmy for outstanding comedy series.
With its show-biz slant, it has become a haven for guest appearances by big names from entertainment  even politics, including Al Gore.
Another of the six-member "Friends" troupe, David Schwimmer, had a "30 Rock" guest shot last season.
Since "Friends" concluded its highly successful 10-year run in 2004, Aniston has concentrated on films, including "Friends with Money," "The Break-Up."



----------



## NicolesCloset

I want to know why it is I can never look as chic and gorgeous as this women? lol


----------



## shoegal27

Think of all of her people.. sylists, makeup artist, hair stylist, PR people, so on and so on.


----------



## NicolesCloset

so true shoe gal.  I can only dream.


----------



## shoegal27

Me too.. I wish I could live that life.. and then befriend her and we could all go to the Ivy, Cravings and Il Pilatso for lunch.  Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal27 said:


> Think of all of her people.. sylists, makeup artist, hair stylist, PR people, so on and so on.


Speaking of hair.  I have a very important hair question.

My hair is not as frizzy and thick as Aniton's real hair (click to see pic below) but it still gets somewhat frizzy, especially in humid weather.

I have never seen her with her old, frizzy, thick hair... ever.  Do you suppose she has a stylist blow it out every couple of days, before leaving the house?  Or do you think she had it chemically straightened?

I love her hair, that's why I'm asking.  No matter how much I try, it never looks as good as hers does, even when she's just walking down the street and, as I mentioned, mine isn't even as thick and unruly as hers.

What do you suppose she did (does)?


----------



## Twinklette

oh WHY can't BV reissue that purse again?  I want it so badly.....ugh.  She looks great lately, very classic Jen.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I hope she is happy


----------



## aquablueness

yay! she'll be back!!


----------



## shoegal27

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of hair. I have a very important hair question.
> 
> My hair is not as frizzy and thick as Aniton's real hair (click to see pic below) but it still gets somewhat frizzy, especially in humid weather.
> 
> I have never seen her with her old, frizzy, thick hair... ever. Do you suppose she has a stylist blow it out every couple of days, before leaving the house? Or do you think she had it chemically straightened?
> 
> I love her hair, that's why I'm asking. No matter how much I try, it never looks as good as hers does, even when she's just walking down the street and, as I mentioned, mine isn't even as thick and unruly as hers.
> 
> What do you suppose she did (does)?


 
flat iron it.. invest in a good one.. after awhile it will be easier to straighten it.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

and having someone style your hair rather than doing it yourself -- there is no comparison.  jen can certainly afford to have someone go to her house and do it for her.


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal27 said:


> flat iron it.. invest in a good one.. after awhile it will be easier to straighten it.


I have two flat irons.   A Chi and a T3.  Her hair does not look as if flat ironed was the only thing done to it.  The ends are too straight.

Even when my hairdresser flat irons my hair, it tends to wave a bit on the bottom after a day and not hang stick straight like hers.  I want her secret.  I'm starting to wonder if it's extensions.


----------



## kmh1190

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of hair. I have a very important hair question.
> 
> My hair is not as frizzy and thick as Aniton's real hair (click to see pic below) but it still gets somewhat frizzy, especially in humid weather.
> 
> I have never seen her with her old, frizzy, thick hair... ever. Do you suppose she has a stylist blow it out every couple of days, before leaving the house? Or do you think she had it chemically straightened?
> 
> I love her hair, that's why I'm asking. No matter how much I try, it never looks as good as hers does, even when she's just walking down the street and, as I mentioned, mine isn't even as thick and unruly as hers.
> 
> What do you suppose she did (does)?


 
If this is a photograph from her in the 80's then it is probably a perm.  Everybody had a perm in the 80's, even people with naturally wavy hair to achieve the spiral look.  Her hair texture isn't curly, it's wavy.  She probably has a good straightening iron and probably sees a hairdresser every couple of weeks for conditioning treatments and stuff.


----------



## Jayne1

kmh1190 said:


> Everybody had a perm in the 80's, even people with naturally wavy hair to achieve the spiral look.


I didn't. My hair would have looked as bad as hers, if that is indeed a perm.


----------



## shoegal27

Jen has believe it or not, natually curly hair. She has said it herself many times. That picture of her is indeed her hair.  Another reason I always loved her she has the same mess of hair as I do naturally.  I have been straightening my hair for years, and as the years pass it is easier to do, since it gets used to it. I use a striaightner and to be honest with you, there are days where I think my hair is getting too straight due to all the ironing.  My hair looks exactly like Jenns, just a darker hue.  Ends and all are pin straight and you would never know my hair is really super curly.  Keep using the iron if this is the look you desire.  Use a serum so your hair does not singe.  I use Redkin Smooth out or Paul Mitchell Skinny or Silk therapy or Redkin Glass.


----------



## beauxgoris

I prefer her hair more natural: long and wavy - the pin straight isn't as sexy to me. jmo

I always find it funny when people celebs or otherwise work SO HARD to change their hair texture: i.e. curly wanting straight - straight wanting curly. I always think not fighting what your hair naturally is usually is the best option.


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal27 said:


> Jen has believe it or not, natually curly hair. She has said it herself many times. That picture of her is indeed her hair.  Another reason I always loved her she has the same mess of hair as I do naturally.  I have been straightening my hair for years, and as the years pass it is easier to do, since it gets used to it. I use a striaightner and to be honest with you, there are days where I think my hair is getting too straight due to all the ironing.  My hair looks exactly like Jenns, just a darker hue.  Ends and all are pin straight and you would never know my hair is really super curly.  Keep using the iron if this is the look you desire.  Use a serum so your hair does not singe.  I use Redkin Smooth out or Paul Mitchell Skinny or Silk therapy or Redkin Glass.


Thanks again!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Thanks for the tip! Mine is pretty wavy and thick too, the back especially has a wave that I hate. I can't straighten it well, I'm not too good at it. How does one straighten long (waist-length) hair oneself? Especially the hard to reach areas?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i feel all your pain with the hair. i've got a constant problem on my hands, even though my hair isn't nearly as thick or long as it used to be.


----------



## Tracy

MichelleAntonia said:


> ouch! that's harsh!
> 
> if her face is ugly, the lot of us are in big trouble, lol. i NEVER understood why ppl think she's bad looking....


 
i agree, wth?? that was totally harsh.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* has a smashing good time filming her cameo for the hit NBC comedy *30 Rock* at Silvercup Studios in Long Island City on Friday. 
The 39-year-old former _Friends_ star will play Claire Harper, the former roommate of Liz Lemon (*Tina Fey*), and begins to stalk Jack Donaghy (*Alec Baldwin*). The episode will air this fall.
Looks like one of *Jen*s scenes included her and Jenna (*Jane Krakowski*) dancing around in spraying water. A fire hydrant or water sprinkler, perhaps?


----------



## Twinklette

Look at her legs!!! She has the best bod, truly.


----------



## chessmont

She has a beautiful,  yet 'girl next door" look - not a bombshell, like the spectacularly beautiful Elizabeth Taylor in her youth, for example.

Jennifer has a beauty that makes her look very accessible and a look the average 'us' can relate to .  That's JMO

And I love her 'uncluttered' style.  She never wear 'busy' outfits with lots of accessoeries, etc. (at least not that I have seen) It's how I would dress if I had that body.  She has a lot of angles to her face, and I just don't thnk the 'frilly' look would work on her, she's not a 'girly girl' KWIM? (and by the way she dresses, I think she knows that)


----------



## Charlie

She looks awesome here, ilove her big smile!


----------



## wildorchids

I don't like or hate her, heck I don't *know* her, but wow, she's got a TDF body! No denying that fact.


----------



## Lec8504

^ That is SUCH a cute pic, reminds me rachael back in her Friends days.


----------



## Leelee

Lec8504 said:


> ^ That is SUCH a cute pic, reminds me rachael back in her Friends days.


It really does!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

any ID on the dress? my sister would love that one...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Great bod and i love her legs, very well maintained.  I wish i can be half like her....LOLLL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ why can't you be?

i think what's amazing about jen aniston is that everything great that she has she's achieved by plain hard work and determination. her career, her image, her body, her other ventures- she didn't start above anyone else. she just worked her ass off! and it's inspiring to see how far that can get a person


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## lvstratus

She has a great body and a perfect face! Love her!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of 30 Rock (September 3).


----------



## karo

She looks radiant


----------



## jenniletv

She is just such a classy lady.  I hope she finds that someone special soon.


----------



## meluvs2shop

look at the body! i love it! 

that LBD with the belt is on point.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at the Toronto Film Festival (September 7).


----------



## karo

Leaving her hotel earlier in the day (September 7).


----------



## spendalot

Looking at this thread for the first time and suddenly I have this desire to go work out 

What a great bod


----------



## mlbags

spendalot said:


> Looking at this thread for the first time and suddenly I have this desire to go work out
> 
> What a great bod


 
Ha, *spendalot*, I like the way you pay Jen your compliments!


----------



## shoegal27

She is looking so fab lately:


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27

on the set of Traveling:


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27

from "hes just not that into you"


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## Leelee

She seems to be smiling a lot more in pictures than she used to.


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## scarlett_2005

shoegal27 said:


>


Love this dress. She looks so pretty here!


----------



## shoegal27

filming 30 Rock


----------



## shoegal27

30 rock shots:


----------



## shoegal27

LOVE Her:


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27

*Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler Hookup?* 
-Posted by: Quivi








John Mayer who? According to the UK Mirror, Jennifer Aniston has been enjoying secret dates with Gerard Butler.

Several media outlets are reporting that Aniston and Butler were caught "canoodling" at the Hyatt Roof Lounge in Toronto this past Sunday night.

According to sources at the party, Gerard had his hand on her thigh at one point, rubbing her shoulder and back, and leaning in close to her ear. Hmm...wonder if it was just an out of town hookup or if there's more there than we thought. Anyway, they definitely make a sexy couple. We're going to have to keep an eye on these two in the next few weeks.


----------



## shoegal27

ooops


----------



## shoegal27

Jen at the Toronto International Film Festival Premiere of "Management", filming 30 Rock and a promo still for her upcoming movie "Marley & Me".


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27

Shes my favorite, can you tell? LOL


----------



## scarlett_2005

shoegal27 said:


> *Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler Hookup?*
> -Posted by: Quivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Mayer who? According to the UK Mirror, Jennifer Aniston has been enjoying secret dates with Gerard Butler.
> 
> Several media outlets are reporting that Aniston and Butler were caught "canoodling" at the Hyatt Roof Lounge in Toronto this past Sunday night.
> 
> According to sources at the party, Gerard had his hand on her thigh at one point, rubbing her shoulder and back, and leaning in close to her ear. Hmm...wonder if it was just an out of town hookup or if there's more there than we thought. Anyway, they definitely make a sexy couple. We're going to have to keep an eye on these two in the next few weeks.


Whoa! If this is true Jen is one lucky gal. He is so hot! I have the biggest crush on him.


----------



## karo

shoegal27 said:


>


 She's really gorgeous. Love her.


----------



## shoegal27

I hope that Gerade is her new man.. she needs a nice real man.. and I don't think hes in Hollywood.. so this may be great.  Good for her.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* stops by a friends house with her Smartwater bottle in tow in the Hollywood Hills on Tuesday.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston working out


----------



## shoegal27

aww love her.. She looks great..


----------



## Kimm992

She gorgeous!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* stayed at the One&Only Palmilla Resort in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico this past weekend for an unknown photo shoot.
She was such a trooper, an eyewitness tells Life & Style at the Sept. 12 shoot. It was almost 100 degrees, and she never complained. But she kept saying she wanted to go swimming!
So work turned into a five-day getaway on a private beach for the 39-year-old former _Friends_ star. 
She looked at peace in the water, says the witness. And serenity may have been what *Jen* needed after her breakup with *John Mayer* in August, her packed schedule at the Toronto International Film Festival and then her trip to NYC for Fashion Week. She was emotionally and physically exhausted, says an insider. *Jen *needed an escape.
Apparently, she needed a break from her diet, too. She enjoyed margaritas, enchiladas and even some of a friends chocolate cake at Las Ventanas restaurant.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great!


----------



## Danica

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston working out


 
She's got an amaaaaazing body!


----------



## beauxgoris

Her hair/highlights look awful in those smart water photos. You can tell how dark it is underneath and how much she dyes it to be blonde. 

It's annoying how she's holding that bottle - a very obvious plug. I wonder how much money she made from her deal with them and if there were a certain number of photos a year which must show her carrying the bottle? Seems strange, no?


----------



## sierrasun1

Let me preface this by saying this is NOT in relation to "relationships" either with John Mayer or anyone.  This is more of just a general statement.

I'm not a celebrity, so I'm not speaking from personal experience... but, don't they seem lonely?  They're photographed so often (look at Katie Holmes) and they're very often only seen by themselves (like Jennifer Aniston at the museum) or with their "handlers"....  not every photo of course, but it just seems that way quite frequently.   

Anybody else ever think that?


----------



## Jahpson

shoegal27 said:


>


 

she looks adorable right here. she should stick with the bangs


----------



## Jahpson

sierrasun1 said:


> Let me preface this by saying this is NOT in relation to "relationships" either with John Mayer or anyone. This is more of just a general statement.
> 
> I'm not a celebrity, so I'm not speaking from personal experience... but, don't they seem lonely? They're photographed so often (look at Katie Holmes) and they're very often only seen by themselves (like Jennifer Aniston at the museum) or with their "handlers".... not every photo of course, but it just seems that way quite frequently.
> 
> Anybody else ever think that?


 

yeah, Jen does seem to be a one woman army


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I love her. She seems to be very genuine and she has a big heart. I really want her to find what she's looking for and achieve everything that she wants from life.


----------



## shoegal27

I love her so much too.. she is my favorite celeb.  I just want her to be happy also.  She seems so down to earth and cool.


----------



## Serenes

she's very hot


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* leaves fur shop Edwards-Lowell Furriers in Beverly Hills, Calif., on Thursday. Lowell Furs is well-known for selling rare and original fur fashions.
The 39-year-old actress wore her support for cancer activism by wearing a Stand Up 2 Cancer tank top.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## MichelleAntonia

beauxgoris said:


> Her hair/highlights look awful in those smart water photos. You can tell how dark it is underneath and how much she dyes it to be blonde.
> 
> It's annoying how she's holding that bottle - a very obvious plug. I wonder how much money she made from her deal with them and if there were a certain number of photos a year which must show her carrying the bottle? Seems strange, no?




i'd be doing the same exact thing if i was getting a couple million a year for it. that's not too demanding of a request for that much money. hold the bottle toward the papparazzi?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

this thread is making me miss friends. esp the seasons that aired in the 90s.


----------



## karo

Back south of the border,* Jennifer Anistonhttp://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/category/C18* was spotted enjoying some down time from a business trip to Mexico on Saturday (September 27).


----------



## vlore

Kick-ass body


----------



## scarlett_2005

Wow. She looks hot.


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks amazing in that bikini!


----------



## Tracy

hotness!


----------



## jen512

i think she is fantastic! - and has a body TDF! i'd give up most of my bag collection for her figure 

anyone know her exercise routine?! i know she runs.. but i want to know how many miles... how often... lol


----------



## scarlett_2005

^I know she also does a ton of yoga.


----------



## Aurora

Gosh she looks amazing!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston vacationing in Mexico (September 27).


----------



## karo

She looks amazing.


----------



## Jahpson

Jenn has the best clevage IMO


----------



## Kimm992

I would kill for her body!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*this is why i'll always love a good ole pair of levi's.*


----------



## karo

On what was yet another day spent in paradise, Jennifer Aniston was spotted back on the beach in Los Cabos, Mexico on Sunday afternoon (September 28).


----------



## karo

I want her body... and I want to goto Cabo.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

jen seems very much a creature of habit -- her wardrobe is always the same (not to say i don't love how she dresses but it's not the most exciting), since the "rachel" haircut and the bob (which she said was a mistake) her hair is always the same, she only seems to vacation in cabo.  nothing wrong with any of it -- if it ain't broke, don't fix it, right?  but i am beginning to see why she and brad were not a good match.


----------



## BTBF

Why? Because Brad likes to move around the world, live here and there for a couple months and then move to the next?

There are many reasons why people break up, we don't know them, so it's best to not assume anything.

You can say, people like Jen are boring, but if you look at it at a different angle, you will see that she is sentimental, not those that move to the new and forget about the old.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I think it's fine that Jennifer is low key.  She seems like a private person anyway and doesn't seem to care for putting herself out there in public.  Nothing wrong with that. And I think she has a great sense of style!  It isn't always cutting edge but she almost always looks great in everything that she wears!  Plus she has a killer bod!  And while her hair style doesn't seem to change she still has great hair! Why mess with a good thing?  lol


----------



## shoegal27

I think she is the most beautiful women in Hollywood, not only physically beautiful but from what I have read about her and what other actors have said about her, her inner beauty, the person that she is, makes her even that more beautiful.  She is a down to Earth creature.  She isn't impressed with herself as some other actors are.  She is just like one of us, and to me that makes her all that more appealing.  I love her.


----------



## candypants1100

kicksarefortwids said:


> jen seems very much a creature of habit -- her wardrobe is always the same (not to say i don't love how she dresses but it's not the most exciting), since the "rachel" haircut and the bob (which she said was a mistake) her hair is always the same, she only seems to vacation in cabo.  nothing wrong with any of it -- if it ain't broke, don't fix it, right?  but i am beginning to see why she and brad were not a good match.



ita. i don't care for her style much- it is pretty boring in my opinion, and  i come to this thread just to see what all the hype is about her.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* is spotted on vacation at the One & Only Palmilla Hotel in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, on Monday.


----------



## shoegal27

I wish I could pick up and go off to Mexico... damn why did I choose teaching as my career?


----------



## vlore

Does anyone know who she is with? Family, friends?


----------



## Kimm992

I'm personally a big fan of her style!!


----------



## Jahpson

Cherrasaki said:


> I think it's fine that Jennifer is low key. She seems like a private person anyway and doesn't seem to care for putting herself out there in public. Nothing wrong with that. And I think she has a great sense of style! It isn't always cutting edge but she almost always looks great in everything that she wears! Plus she has a killer bod! And while her hair style doesn't seem to change she still has great hair! Why mess with a good thing? lol


 

yes and I also agree about the other poster saying that Jen is very boring.

I think she is just like that way, she doesn't really seem to like the attention of the media unless it has to do with work. I don't know what the hub bub is about her either, I mean she does always dress in the same staples (black, jeans, white tee etc.)

Look at her candid photos, she is going along with her day and not paying much attention to the paps (that is, if she even know they are there)

But she does have a nice body and shape and I love how her boring clothes (lol) fit her.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I remember when she was heavier and she had done a great job in maintaining her body. I wonder what the celebs are doing to get rid of cellulite?
Jen doesn't look like she has any - she looks great!


----------



## Veelyn

shoegal27 said:


> I think she is the most beautiful women in Hollywood, not only physically beautiful but from what I have read about her and what other actors have said about her, her inner beauty, the person that she is, makes her even that more beautiful. She is a down to Earth creature. *She isn't impressed with herself as some other actors are. She is just like one of us, and to me that makes her all that more appealing. I love her*.


 

ITA with everything! She is so beautiful inside and out and seems so down to earth. Thats what I love about her. She doesn't think she is better, or she should get served first, etc. etc. She is as _normal _as a hollywood celeb could be IMO. She looks very approachable as well.


----------



## karo

Scope out these new, exclusive pictures of *Jennifer Aniston* flaunting a renovated mansion in Beverly Hills, a smokin-hot bod and loads of newfound confidence. 
Thanks to Life & Style, we got a peek of the 39-year-old actress celebrating a positive new outlook on life at a gorgeous cover shoot on the beach in Malibu on Monday, September 22. 
During the hour-long shoot *Jen* posed on the sand and with rowboats. She was very into the role of playing a sexy screen siren, says an onlooker. *Jen* had a good time, and she looked very hot!


----------



## mlbags

Veelyn said:


> ITA with everything! She is so beautiful inside and out and seems so down to earth. Thats what I love about her. She doesn't think she is better, or she should get served first, etc. etc. She is as _normal _as a hollywood celeb could be IMO. She looks very approachable as well.


 
Well said, well summarised.
Couldn't agree more.


----------



## LaLohan

*Jennifer Aniston leaves Cabo San Lucas and boards her plane to head back to Los Angeles*


----------



## LaLohan

Yesterday *Jennifer Aniston* was spotted buying a new BlackBerry smartphone at a Beverly Hills store.
The Rumor Has It babe looked summertime sexy in a white v-neck t-shirt as she made her way to her SUV, trying to avoid the paparazzi.
And recent media comments suggesting that Jen has been opportunistic with her public breakups has elicited a response from the former Friends star, defending herself against the allegations.
She shot back, Its been incorrectly alleged that Id abuse a romantic attachment as a publicity stunt. Thats below the belt. To love and be loved is the most beautiful thing that can happen to a person, and ones own life is more important than all the glamour and fame in the world.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## BTBF

She has a body of a 20 years old, but her face doesn't...it looks like a face of a 40 years old woman.


----------



## Swanky

hmmm, I hope I look like that at 40! LMAO!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i thknk she looks great but at some point the smoking will catch up with her


----------



## bondgirl_77

What kind of T-shirt is that white one?


----------



## shoegal27

Woah, sup wit the hair....what happened to her skunk like hair color?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

She does dress somewhat drab but they say people should notice you, not the clothes.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

shoegal27 said:


> Woah, sup wit the hair....what happened to her skunk like hair color?


 
 "skunk-like"


----------



## Tracy

she does not look 40!


----------



## savvy23

^^she does look tired though...


----------



## Jahpson

the handsome Shemar Moore wants to date her.  WAH! 






he said it on the Ellen show.


----------



## Cherrasaki

^ Lucky her!


----------



## lulu212121

Has anyone seen her in that "vote" commercial with Leo.

She looks real bad in that. She looks crabby & "rough".


----------



## shoegal27

^^no but if you find it on line, please post it.


----------



## Swanky

Shemar looks too made up. . . almost girly.


----------



## mh21

Jahpson said:


> the handsome Shemar Moore wants to date her. WAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he said it on the Ellen show.


 
Whoever he is he looks yucky in the first pic.


----------



## sparkle7

I thought he was gay?


----------



## Leelee

I would hate to have people always waiting around to snap my picture.  I can't imagine how stars learn to live with it.


----------



## Swanky

me too.  If anyone psoted this many pics of me on here FAR more of mine would look bad! LOL!


----------



## Jahpson

mh21 said:


> Whoever he is he looks yucky in the first pic.


 

LOL! but he looks alot better than Big Head John Mayer...


----------



## sierrasun1

I don't know if she'd go for him.... he reminds me of Brad Pitt in a way.  Granted, some people date people who all look the same.  It's just my thinking that she'd maybe go in a different direction.


----------



## BagLadie

forty is not old people!!!!!!


----------



## mlbags

sparkle7 said:


> I thought he was gay?


 

yeah, looks like, esp the first pic..... 

Don't know who he is but the thought that flash through my mind when I saw the pics was that he and J.Lopez would make a very super hot couple!


----------



## kanin8

BagLadie said:


> forty is not old people!!!!!!


 
  yes yes yes.. I can hear you!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

who said it was!!??!?!


----------



## Tracy

ha, it's been said! not old!!!


----------



## twigski

BagLadie said:


> forty is not old people!!!!!!


 
I guess to teenagers we ARE!


----------



## kiss n tell

40 isn't young though...


----------



## NicolesCloset

BagLadie said:


> forty is not old people!!!!!!



ITA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Forty is FABULOUS and nowhere near old.


----------



## queenvictoria2

kiss n tell said:


> 40 isn't young though...


 


I guess not if you are 13


----------



## cfred

queenvictoria2 said:


> I guess not if you are 13



I was about to say that age is relative.  I am in my thirties and you'd think I was 13 based on how an 89 year old acquaintance treats me.
I always feel like a shiny faced kid after he is finished calling me kid or kiddo, telling me to enjoy my life, congratulating me on being a good egg, etc.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, so true. 

there's hardly an objective measure of what's "old" and what's "young". it's all who you ask. sure, no one will say 90 is young, but outside of that.... it's all based on your experience of being that age. i'm 27 and am currently living with my parents (long story.lol). do i FEEL 27 at this current moment? heck no, i feel more like 17!


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## karo

Personally I think she looks young and really good. I don't think that being 40 is old. Being 70 or 80 is considered old, but it also depends on how the person feels and acts, not only when was born.


----------



## Tracy

i think she looks great.
and the bottom line is: we all age. it's inevitable. some will look youthful longer and some won't.
she can't look camera-ready 24/7.
or well-rested for that matter.


----------



## shoegal27

Courtney Cox is on a mag in Nov and talks about skin care line with Kenerase, which she represents.. I wonder if Jenn uses it also?
http://justjared.buzznet.com/tags/courteney-cox/


----------



## Juniblar

I think Jenn looks amazing and obviously takes good care of herself and her body unlike some other celebrities.  She will probably look awesome for years to come!


----------



## cfred

nolarice said:


> i think she looks great.
> and the bottom line is: we all age. it's inevitable. some will look youthful longer and some won't.
> she can't look camera-ready 24/7.
> or well-rested for that matter.



I think this is a real issue for women, and some men.  We are all about the experience and wisdom that life gives us but physical aging is so much harder to bear.  
It's odd though because we do all age and yet there is a pressure to look perpetually young.  
I think Jennifer Aniston looks great and I hope Hollywood/society wise up sooner or later that we like seeing women who can show facial expressions and act.  I mean, who can ever play a mother or grandmother if everyone is frozen at 30?  :borg1:  <--  Sorry, closest I could find to an outrageous plastic surgery face.


----------



## shoegal27

^^yes and I always thought Jenn was comfortable with her looks.. as she is aging.. but I am hearing that she is having this surgery or that.. I hope they are all rumors.


----------



## sierrasun1

Wow, on perez, he has a story saying that she and John Mayer got back together.
I'm refusing to believe this one!!!!   I think the break-up wasn't exactly the image boost he was going for.... so, maybe..... who knows.......


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Perez got that from the Enquirer. I don't believe anything the Enquirer prints.


----------



## Veelyn

http://perezhilton.com/page/2/

We told you late last month that there were rumblings of *John & Jen* reunion.
Well, it's finally happened!!!
_The National Enquirer_ is reporting that Maniston & Mayer were spotted kissing in Los Angeles on Monday, after they arrived together via private plane.
They just flew into Los Angeles together, landing at 4:05 Pacific Time on Monday, October, 13, The ENQUIRER has confirmed.
The pair split in August after a 3 ½-month romance, but the met up in Manhattan recently and looked like lovers when they came back to California together.
&#8220;They were very lovey-dovey,&#8221; said an insider. &#8220;They kissed several times and hugged each other tightly.
&#8220;John gave her a long, lingering kiss.&#8221;
Hmmmm&#8230;friends with benefits? Or back together?
Once in L.A. they went their separate ways but judging by the kissing, insiders say there&#8217;s more to this than just a friendly plane ride together.
&#8220;Jennifer was in New York doing some shopping before she starts promotional work for her new movies, He&#8217;s Just Not That Into You and Marley And Me, said an insider.
&#8220;John was relaxing after finishing his international tour, and they hooked up. &#8220; After spending time together under the radar in New York, they flew to Los Angeles together and looked every bit the couple they once were.​We love it!
Man just makes it too easy!
She is CONTINUALLY self-sabotaging!!!
This will end in _disaster_ sooner than you can say *Vince Vaughn* three times.


----------



## Jahpson

why can't the girl be single and happy? why does the media think that she has to be with a man to be in a good place?

I guess they feel since her ex has moved on, she won't be ok until she has a man. She doesnt seem like to be any rush in getting with the next chap! I think the paps need to stay out of Jenn's personal life and start getting in on her professional life. the girl is back at work.

0.02


----------



## LaLohan

Though boyfriends seem to come and go, *Jennifer Aniston* has always had one steady companion that she could rely on - her corgi-terrier named *Norman*.
And now that the Friends actress canine pal is getting on in years, shes turning to therapy to help him age gracefully, spending $250 a week on massage, Reiki, and acupuncture treatments.
A source told press, Norman has been Jennifers constant companion during all her emotional upheavals, but he suffers from aching joints and stiffness. Jennifer doesnt want to put him on medication just yet, so she has opted for doggy spa treatments from a licensed vet technician.
And while all of the special treatments may seem a bit superfluous to some, it seems theyve already begun to work. Norman has more spring in his step these days, said a close friend.


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm surprised that no company has tried to land her to promote their shampoos, etc.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

beauxgoris said:


> I'm surprised that no company has tried to land her to promote their shampoos, etc.



Didn't she do l'oreal ages ago?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston, Demi Moore, Kirsten Dunst and Courteney Cox at the premiere of Glamour Reel Moments last night (October 14).


----------



## imashopaholic

Hot body for someone pushing 40. From the neck down I'd swear she was 20 years younger.


----------



## sierrasun1

Courtney looks distracted in that photo with Jennifer.  I loved the photo of them taken (maybe a year ago) with their heads leaning in together.... it was sweet.
(And, both their hair was the straight-straight style at the time.)

Just a question (I don't know the answer):  is Jennifer still as close to Courtney?
You don't see as many photos of them out on vacation or even out together anymore (ie, if anything, Jennifer's out vacationing without her).


----------



## scarlett_2005

I hope I look that good when I'm 40.


----------



## impulsive_

Not very clear but pics of her and John sneaking in to a club.


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^ it's true..I would hide my face too if I was showing up with a guy that totally used me


----------



## sierrasun1

I can't stand John Mayer.  Total speculation, I know, but I think a lot of his ego is wrapped up in the 'who' of Hollywood he's dating.... and, I think he didn't so much like the negative publicity with the break-up and, lo-and-behold, he's back with Jennifer......


----------



## sierrasun1

Anyone else find this timing interesting?  Just INTERESTING, is all I'm saying....
   -- John and Jen (initially) made relationship "public" --- June... the, week after Angelina's movie debut  (Us weekly June 2008)
   -- John and Jen reunite..... week after Angelina/Brad's headlines last week


I think all parties have moved on.  It's just hard to not find the timing of it all highly coincidental.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think that's a huge coincidence. those two are in the headlines every week. and something like a movie debut or random pictures aren't really that big headlines as far as brad&angelina are concerned.


----------



## karo

Once again out on the town together, *Jennifer Aniston* and seemingly on-again boyfriend *John Mayer* celebrated his 31st birthday with a night out in Beverly Hills on Wednesday (October 15).
After spending a couple of hours at Friends co-star/pal Courteney Cox-Arquettes house, where security made every guest leave and stand outside in a line while they were all searched for cameras or camera phones.


----------



## karo

Out on a sunny October afternoon, *Jennifer Aniston* made a stop at Cahuenga Elementary School in Los Angeles, California on Thursday (October 16).


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* walks into on-again boyfriend *John Mayer*s house in Los Angeles late Thursday night (around 9:30 PST).


----------



## NoSnowHere

I thought they wanted different things? I don't see it working out.


----------



## lvstratus

i love Jennifer and i hope one day she finds her true love, but John...ush:
i don't believe in second chances in a relationship..but there are always exceptions


----------



## Veelyn

sierrasun1 said:


> Courtney looks distracted in that photo with Jennifer. I loved the photo of them taken (maybe a year ago) with their heads leaning in together.... it was sweet.
> (And, both their hair was the straight-straight style at the time.)
> 
> *Just a question (I don't know the answer): is Jennifer still as close to Courtney?*
> You don't see as many photos of them out on vacation or even out together anymore (ie, if anything, Jennifer's out vacationing without her).


 
Yes. Courtney was on the cover of Marie Claire this month and Jen was at her interview.


----------



## BTBF

sierrasun1 said:


> You don't see as many photos of them out on vacation or even out together anymore (ie, if anything, Jennifer's out vacationing without her).


 

Funny, when she was vacationing with them, some said she needs to get a life of her own and stopped tagging alone. Now that there are no photos of them vacationing together, some wonders if they are still friends.

She can't win.


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Ita! 

I feel bad for Jennifer in some aspects of her life. If she dates, people call her desperate. If she chooses to be single, people harp on her and say she can't keep a man.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Right.


----------



## sierrasun1

That was sweet she was at Courtney's interview.  I hadn't heard that.  I've always thought their bond was really close.  I was hoping they still were close!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ITA.  



sierrasun1 said:


> Anyone else find this timing interesting? Just INTERESTING, is all I'm saying....
> -- John and Jen (initially) made relationship "public" --- June... the, week after Angelina's movie debut (Us weekly June 2008)
> -- John and Jen reunite..... week after Angelina/Brad's headlines last week
> 
> 
> I think all parties have moved on. It's just hard to not find the timing of it all highly coincidental.


----------



## ellek72

I feel bad for JA.No matter what she does,people always tie it to Brad and Angie.Dating John again?Must be because Brad and Angie are making headlines.Not smiling in a pap pic?Must be because Brad and Angie are so happy.It's been years.I'm sure she's had plenty of therapy.Maybe she's just living her life,instead of calculating ways to counter Brad and Angie's every move.She's beautiful,and rich,and alot of the men she's been linked to are hot!Her life can't be that bad.


----------



## shoegal27

So mad at her for going back to John.. hes a pig.


----------



## Jayne1

I knew she wasn't over him when she trekked to NYC (where John lives) and walked the streets (with a body guard off to the side) and went visiting places like the MoMA.  She never does that and certainly never in NYC.  She's always photographed with a group of people or photographed working.

That may sound ridiculous to some of you but it was very out of character for Aniston and I _knew she would get back with him_ (or rather, wanted to get back with him) after seeing that.


----------



## shoegal27

Jayne1 said:


> I knew she wasn't over him when she trekked to NYC (where John lives) and walked the streets (with a body guard off to the side) and went visiting places like the MoMA. She never does that and certainly never in NYC. She's always photographed with a group of people or photographed working.
> 
> That may sound ridiculous to some of you but it was very out of character for Aniston and I _knew she would get back with him_ (or rather, wanted to get back with him) after seeing that.


 
I totally agree with you!  But I was hoping as she is nearing 40, she wouuld learn.. she has to learn one day, right?


----------



## Jayne1

shoegal27 said:


> I totally agree with you!  But I was hoping as she is nearing 40, she wouuld learn.. she has to learn one day, right?


I kind of like them together.  That must mean I don't know much about John, I guess.

Also, when she hooked up with him the first time, she did really out of character stuff with him, like go swimming in a public pool and just be more out in the real world, among ordinary people... I thought, in that sense, he was good for her.


----------



## Korilynn

ellek72 said:


> I feel bad for JA.No matter what she does,people always tie it to Brad and Angie.Dating John again?Must be because Brad and Angie are making headlines.Not smiling in a pap pic?Must be because Brad and Angie are so happy.It's been years.I'm sure she's had plenty of therapy.Maybe she's just living her life,instead of calculating ways to counter Brad and Angie's every move.She's beautiful,and rich,and alot of the men she's been linked to are hot!Her life can't be that bad.


 

I totally agree!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ellek72 said:


> I feel bad for JA.No matter what she does,people always tie it to Brad and Angie.Dating John again?Must be because Brad and Angie are making headlines.Not smiling in a pap pic?Must be because Brad and Angie are so happy.It's been years.I'm sure she's had plenty of therapy.Maybe she's just living her life,instead of calculating ways to counter Brad and Angie's every move.She's beautiful,and rich,and alot of the men she's been linked to are hot!Her life can't be that bad.




totally agree.


----------



## sierrasun1

Much of the Hollywood scene is "calculated" from the walking of red carpets to what particular hotels a star will stay in.  This is well-known.  

And, John Mayer is himself notorious for courting the press.


----------



## karo

Stepping out for a birthday BBQ, Jennifer Aniston was one of the many celebrity guests dropping by Sacha Baron Cohens Hollywood Hills estate on Sunday afternoon (October 19).
Sacha and his actress wife Isla Fisher threw the shindig in celebration of their daughter Olives all-important first birthday.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* leaving a restaurant after dining with *Courteney Cox* in Beverly Hills on Sunday.


----------



## Jahpson

^^ I love how they can stay friends no matter what they go through. good friends are hard to come by these days


----------



## scarlett_2005

Yahoo has a new trailer up for Marley and Me. This movie looks so cute!

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809995057/video/10232836


----------



## kaeleigh

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/10/20/jennifer-aniston-pregnant-john-mayer/

Do you think this is true?


----------



## scarlett_2005

^I don't think it's true. Every time she's in a relationship some mag comes out and says that she's pregnant.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I'd quite like to see her with Owen Wilson. I think they'd make a great couple.

But like most JA fans, I'm sick to death of hearing about Brad & Angie being the supposed cause for any unhappiness she goes through. I wish the media would just shut the help up and leave her to find Mr Right and hopefully have the family she longs for.


----------



## BagLadie

I just love her.  I don't care who she is dating or how she feels about Brad and whatshername or who she is voting for or when she's gonna have a baby.  I love her style and the way she carries herself and I think she is a wonderful actor and I adore all her movies.  The rest just ain't my business.


----------



## TravelBug

scarlett_2005 said:


> Yahoo has a new trailer up for Marley and Me. This movie looks so cute!
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809995057/video/10232836



It's a cute movie!  The last scene cracked me up!


----------



## bb10lue

scarlett_2005 said:


> Yahoo has a new trailer up for Marley and Me. This movie looks so cute!
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809995057/video/10232836



Oh I can't wait to see this movie~im a sucker for animal theme movies (especially dogs)~


----------



## karo

Enjoying an evening out with a gal pal, Jennifer Aniston offered up a smile on her way out of the Sunset Tower Hotel in West Hollywood on Monday night (October 20).


----------



## Jahpson

oh I can't wait to see Marley and Me. very excited


----------



## karo

Venturing out on a sunny October afternoon, Jennifer Aniston was spotted paying a visit to her mother&#8217;s house in West Hollywood on Tuesday (October 21). 
The trip out comes amidst rumors claiming that the former &#8220;Friends&#8221; actress is pregnant with on/off boyfriend John Mayer&#8217;s baby - all of which sprung from an Aussie tabloid report earlier this week.


----------



## karo

So, does is really look like a baby bump to you?


----------



## purseinsanity

^Oh lordy, thank God I'm not a public figure.  I'd be accused of being pregnant after every meal!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I don't take rumours very seriously until facts especially pregnancy ones as like *purseinsanity *stated every time (though sometimes they do look like they could be pregnant) they belly shows and isn't completely flat pregnancy rumours start. But nearly all of our mags here in Australia this week state how she's pregnant and that's why she's taken John back.


----------



## Jahpson

purseinsanity said:


> ^Oh lordy, thank God I'm not a public figure. I'd be accused of being pregnant after every meal!


 

thats what Im saying. or she could be on the rag.


the media wants everyone to be pregnant, married and then divorced


----------



## meluvs2shop

she does not look pg to me and i hope she's not b/c that could mean it's mayer's and i want her to run fast, very fast away from him.


----------



## scarlett_2005

bb10lue said:


> Oh I can't wait to see this movie~im a sucker for animal theme movies (especially dogs)~


Me too!


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> ^Oh lordy, thank God I'm not a public figure.  I'd be accused of being pregnant after every meal!


----------



## shoegal27

ET says her reps said it a faker!  NOT TRUE!


----------



## kanin8

purseinsanity said:


> ^Oh lordy, thank God I'm not a public figure. I'd be accused of being pregnant after every meal!


----------



## LaLohan

*Jennifer Aniston *was all but business after her visit to a friends house in Los Angeles yeterday. The 39-year-old actress kept it cool and casual in jeans and a grey tank top. 
 Meanwhile, with pregnancy rumours denied, the latest on her romance with *John Mayer *is that Jen reportedly performed a naughty dance for her crooner beau and then proposed to him! 
An insider tells _Star _magazine that Miss Anistons proposal came with a naughty impersonation of *Marilyn Monroe *in lingerie and expensive tequila.


----------



## BagAngel

I hope that Jennifer can find happiness with a good guy soon, she deserves it!


----------



## nataliam1976

she should smile more often!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ppl will forever say her style is "boring", but i think it's fantastic! classy, everything fits impeccably, she always looks awesome yet never, ever looks like she's trying. that's the best combo there is imo!


----------



## scarlett_2005

http://www.nypost.com/seven/10272008/gossip/pagesix/moving_on_135489.htm

October 27, 2008 -- 
IT'S good to know *Jennifer Aniston* isn't taking *John Mayer* too seriously. Just days after they had a cozy dinner at LA's Tower Bar, Aniston was seen eating there with hot Brit (and *Anna Wintour* fave) *Gerard Butler*. "They were very affectionate to each other," a spy said. "There was another man at the table, but he looked like he was a chaperone - or just there to stop tongues wagging. They basically ignored him." 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lucky girl!


----------



## karo

Out for a day of work in Los Angeles, Jennifer Aniston was spotted looking pensive at Smashbox Studios during a photo shoot.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

karo said:


> Out for a day of work in Los Angeles, Jennifer Aniston was spotted looking pensive at Smashbox Studios during a photo shoot.



I know she doesn't look particularly happy in these photos but I think, in the 3rd one especially, she looks beautiful.


----------



## shoegal27

*Caught in the Act!*

Originally posted Thursday October 23, 2008 06:00 AM EDT

Jennifer Aniston Photo by: Jackson Lee-Elatab-Meinelt / Splash News Online
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&#8226; Jennifer Aniston, venturing out to one of her favorite L.A. haunts _without_ on-again beau John Mayer. The actress spent an evening at the Sunset Tower Hotel with _Top Design_ judge *Kelly Wearstler* and other girlfriends. "She looked happy," an onlooker says of Aniston, who dressed in all black. "Even radiant."


----------



## imashopaholic

This is the best I've seen her look in ages.


----------



## kiss n tell

Jennifer has Pink rage
31/10/2008 14:00 - (SA) 


Los Angeles - Jennifer Aniston is fuming with Pink because she believes she called her "stupid". 
The former _Friends_ star is reportedly furious with Pink after the singer made a veiled attack against Jennifer during a conversation with the actress' boyfriend John Mayer. 
"I got into an argument with him. He said something along the lines of, 'I only shag really stupid women', and I said, 'I guess they would have to be,'" Pink, 29, explained. 
"I don't get him and Jennifer at all." 
Jennifer is said to be so furious with the _So What_ singer's comments she has ordered her friends not to speak to her. 
*Defence* 
"She's livid that Pink would suggest she is stupid like that in public. But Pink was actually defending Jennifer - John infuriated her by talking about women like that," a source revealed. 
"Jennifer has already made it quite clear that Pink is to be blacklisted among her circle." 
Jennifer, 39, and John, 31, reconciled earlier this month. 
They originally split up in September after dating for around three months. - Bang Showbiz.com


----------



## Jahpson

Pink talks to much anyway


----------



## Veelyn

I'm sure Pink is very upset...


----------



## envyme

Jennifer needs to grow up! Banning her friends not to talk to Pink is 1st grade sh*t!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^I know! Though according to that John said that he only dates "stupid" women, not Pink...


----------



## scarlett_2005

She needs to ditch him. He's bad news!


----------



## Pippi

I always take these stories with a grain of salt.  Look at the source!>>>Bang Showbiz.com


----------



## kiss n tell

Google Stupid Aniston and you will see other sources there.  I feel bad for her going back with this guy.  He is a creep and if he did say something so degrading of her and women in general, how disgusting.  Now if it is true why on earth would she be mad at Pink and not him...


----------



## ellek72

She has the greatest hair.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

envyme said:


> Jennifer needs to grow up! Banning her friends not to talk to Pink is 1st grade sh*t!


 I highly doubt that's true.


----------



## Luccibag

Wait, John Mayer said he only shags stupid women and she's not mad at HIM?  Pink's comment was dumb but JM is the bigger jerk here.


----------



## DiorDeVille

I don't get her choices in men.  She seems to have some yen for guys with an especially selfish streak.

That said.  I think she and Gerard Butler would be perfect together.  I'm holding out for news that the rumors are true ...


----------



## shoegal27

I don't like Meyer either.. but I love her, and if someone attached her with some verbal mess, I hope she steps out of her good girl image for a minute to give some well deserved ***** slapping!


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* discusses *Angelina Jolie* for the _first time_ (by name) in an interview for the December 2008 issue of _Vogue_.
Life & Style has learned exclusively that the interview was conducted in New York and in *Jen*s new Beverly Hills home.
*Jen says, What Angelina did was very uncool.*
Its been nearly four years since *Aniston* and *Brad Pitt* announced their split  and *Brad* began his new life with *Angelina Jolie*. 
*Aniston*, now 39, also discusses why she spoke out now, upcoming movies and her relationship with her parents. _Life & Style_ has more tidbits from the interview in its new issue, on newsstands tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh brother....


----------



## karo

What else could she say? "It was cool"? That would be a surprise. I just don't think people want to hear about something that happened almost 5 years ago. If she wanted to talk about it she should have done in long time ago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How about not publicily talking about it? It makes her sound bitter IMO..


----------



## karo

^^^I know! And tha's what I don't get. First she didn't want to talk about at all, then she said she's moved on and is OK with everything and now 4 years later she wakes up and thinks: let's talk about Angelina! Just be consequent, please!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Terrible idea.


----------



## sierrasun1

Did anybody see the story of Jennifer Aniston's recent trip to the IVY?
Apparently, known for being a tabloid/paparazzi hotspot and that it was very unlike her to have done that?


----------



## scarlett_2005

According to JustJared she went to the Ivy for a project she's working on. From JustJared site:

Also, here&#8217;s the real story behind on-again girlfriend *Jennifer Aniston*&#8217;s &#8220;photo op&#8221; at The Ivy.  An insider tells *JustJared.com* that the restaurant&#8217;s back entrance was blocked, so *Aniston* had no choice but to enter through the front. The 39-year-old actress was there to sign a contract with a chef and some big-time caterers for a health and nutrition school program she is working on to help overweight children. *Aniston*, who is funding the program, was in the kitchen for the entire time and didn&#8217;t enter the dining room at all.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Good God, why is she dragging all this out again?? I understand the Vanity Fair interview, that was when all this was fresh. But why NOW? What does she hope to achieve? She keeps saying she's moved on, and not to make her a victim... It's prolly publicity for her new movie. But no Jen, what YOU'RE doing is uncool now :/


----------



## princesalinda

scarlett_2005 said:


> An insider tells JustJared.com that the restaurants back entrance was blocked, so Aniston had no choice but to enter through the front. .


Wouldn't that have violated some sort of health regulation though, from the Restaurant??


----------



## kiss n tell

What Angelina did???
What about what she did or didn't do?
Or what Brad did?

I am so over her she is so yesterday.


----------



## princesalinda

WOW...Vogue magazine really hit low with that headline....talk about sensationalism.  I hope Angie never again does an interview with them.  


 										In the December issue of _Vogue_, *Jennifer Aniston* opens up about *Angelina Jolie* -- and then some.
  When first asked about Jolie, Aniston asked the reporter, Jonathan Van Meter, to turn off the tape recorder for a moment.
  She did, however, want to go on the record about one thing: She said she was bothered that Jolie felt the need to recount a detailed timeline of exactly how she fell in love with *Brad Pitt* on the set of _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_. (Pitt was still married to Aniston at the time).
See photos comparing the lives of Jennifer Aniston and Angelina Jolie
  "There was stuff printed there that was definitely from a time when I was unaware that it was happening," Aniston said. "I felt those details were a little inappropriate to discuss."
  Aniston then shook her head in disbelief.
  "That stuff about how she couldn't wait to get to work every day? That was really uncool," Aniston said.
Relive Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston's happier days.
*BRAD PITT*
  Asked if she ever speaks to Pitt, Aniston said that they have exchanged "a few very kind hellos ... and congratulations on your babies."
  She stressed that the two "had an amicable split ... The marriage didn't work out."
Look back at the men Jennifer Aniston has loved.
*JOHN MAYER*
  As for her on-again romance with notorious womanizer *John Mayer*, Aniston (who said she still wants children) said, "People need to mind their own business! Did you ever think *Claudia Schiffer* and *David Copperfield* made sense?"
  "Love just shows up."
  Of Mayer bragging about dumping her the first time around, Aniston said, "Trust me, you'll never see that happen again from that man."
See what a body language expert had to say about Jen Aniston and John Mayer.
*HER MOTHER*
  Aniston also said she and her mother Nancy are in the middle of a slow reconciliation that began after she split from Pitt.
  For more (before the issue hits stands November 19), visit _Vogue_.


----------



## princesalinda




----------



## NoSnowHere

Jen was cheated on, I get it. She finally opens up about the situation, but my question is, does the world care? It's been 3 babies now. Surely, she must have things in life to occupy her. Sad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Good God, why is she dragging all this out again?? I understand the Vanity Fair interview, that was when all this was fresh. But why NOW? What does she hope to achieve? She keeps saying she's moved on, and not to make her a victim... It's prolly publicity for her new movie. But no Jen, what YOU'RE doing is uncool now :/


 

Ita.


----------



## savvy23

princesalinda said:


>








Jennifer will never get a break!  She has a red dress on just like Angelina before her!  Jennifer should really just move on and never discuss the subject again!


----------



## Lec8504

i'm hoping that it was taken out of context, or maybe she just casually mentions it and that was it.  And yes, I agree that she should've said this a long time ago, preferably right after Angelina's interview.  Jennifer should not have done this, there will only be more angie lovers taking punches at her now :/


----------



## kiss n tell

JA's front cover pic is so not pretty.  She looks a little bitter in it.  I agree she really needs to shut up and I think the reaction she gets to this interview will shut her up forever - at least we hope.

BTW the fact that Angelina spoke about her and Brad falling in love on set was not out of spite, IMO, she was just opening up about her children seeing their parents fall in love, it was the start of their relationship.  Jen needs to not take things so personally - it had nothing to do with her.  Gosh! Ego maniac!


----------



## rubylola

kiss n tell said:


> Angelina...was just opening up about her children seeing their parents fall in love, it was the start of their relationship.  Jen needs to not take things so personally - it had nothing to do with her.  Gosh! Ego maniac!



It had nothing to do with her? Come on... she was married to the other party at the time- it had everything to do with her, at the time.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

NoSnowHere said:


> Jen was cheated on, I get it. She finally opens up about the situation, but my question is, does the world care? It's been 3 babies now. Surely, she must have things in life to occupy her. Sad.



from my understanding, reading the above excerpt, as well as other media bits about it- she was asked straight out. she didn't initiate the dialogue regarding angelina. angelina did, however, recently talk publicly about that time and her relationship with brad back then. it seems to me that some people, the media very much included, wanted to incite a reaction from her. 

she takes all the blame for "constantly bringing it up" when it seems that it's others talking about it, asking her about it, cooking up things to put on magazine covers to keep the "scandal" going. how that's her fault, i really i can't fathom. all she's guilty of is giving in to being pushed for a reaction. perhaps she shouldn't do that, maybe she should try harder to have no response, but really. imagine yourself in that situation. 

i really do think she gets an unfair shake in all this. i'm not even gonna mention that what brought it on is something done against her. still, she gets the short end of the stick as far as the media and public are concerned.


----------



## Lec8504

kiss n tell said:


> JA's front cover pic is so not pretty. She looks a little bitter in it. I agree she really needs to shut up and I think the reaction she gets to this interview will shut her up forever - at least we hope.
> 
> BTW the fact that Angelina spoke about her and Brad falling in love on set was not out of spite, IMO, she was just opening up about her children seeing their parents fall in love, it was the start of their relationship. Jen needs to not take things so personally - it had nothing to do with her. Gosh! Ego maniac!


 
now this is taking it a little too far.  It had nothing to do with her? It had everything to do with her..the time that brad and angie supposedly fell in love..was when brad was still VERY married to jennifer.  

And yes, angelina likes to talks too much about the past, I understand she wants her children to know about when their parents feel in love, but she needs to have more tact about it.  Sometimes I think angelina just likes to rub it in jennifer's face.  Brad needs to be a man and step up and tell her to stop talking about it so publicly, especially if he has any compasion for jennifer at all.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lec8504 said:


> now this is taking it a little too far.  It had nothing to do with her? It had everything to do with her..the time that brad and angie supposedly fell in love..was when brad was still VERY married to jennifer.
> 
> And yes, angelina likes to talks too much about the past, I understand she wants her children to know about when their parents feel in love, but she needs to have more tact about it.  Sometimes I think angelina just likes to rub it in jennifer's face.  Brad needs to be a man and step up and tell her to stop talking about it so publicly, especially if he has any compasion for jennifer at all.




i totally agree. and i think brad should advise angelina to be hush about it not for jennifer, but more for the KIDS. if every comment your mom made was documented, a lot of things you don't really want to know could get back to you, especially when you're a teenager. imagine seeing an old interview with your mom talking about how she got together with your dad when he still married to someone else. not cool. 

everyone should just be quiet about it. they are care about the kids, i'm sure of that, so do it for them.


----------



## twiggers

^^^I'm guessing that they are probably very open about how their relationship started, because they know the kids will find out one day. 

IMO Jennifer really just needs to give it up....it's been so many years now!! Let it go...obviously the rest of the world (with the exception of the National Enquirer) has. Her career will NEVER be what she hoped it would be after Friends!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

her comment about claudia schiffer and david copperfield is so out of left field -- and spot on.


----------



## Tangerine

They are both 'bringing it up.' Are you kidding? Just cause angelina 'has the man now' and they have kids, and happily ever after and all that, that somehow makes it better that she is talking about a time that she MUST KNOW was really hard for someone else? And that someone else, who is ALWAYS made out to be the 'loser' shouldn't say anything because she then seems bitter? Please. 

No matter how anyone slices this, there was a person wronged in all of this, who had no choice in the matter. Any ridicule towards her can be matched and easily surpassed by any ridicule deserved by the other parties, justifiably, if you really want to get into that. But thats the point, its totally unneccesary. People like to take sides and point fingers but all of this is ancient history.



They both need to stop taking this ridiculous bait. Brad Pitt isn't god's gift anyway. There are much better men out there than him. The media seems to think he is a huge prize, thats why they are CONSTANTLY getting these women to talk about it.


----------



## kiss n tell

Sorry for saying it had nothing to do with JA what Angelina said.  I guess it did because they were married but come on can't Angelina talk about her falling in love without JA getting pissed.  We all know so whats the big deal.  It is not uncool - she fell in love.  Such a hot and big hearted man not getting what he needs in a marriage... It is not rocket science if you know you can offer him more.  JA filed for divorce during the filming of that movie.  I think it is fair to say they were legally bound but out of it in all other respects.  
JA should have just mentioned that they were not together and the scandal part would be shattered.  Leaving her looking a little stronger and over it.  

Anyway this is too old to keep hashing out - over it!  Let Jen  all she wants it just makes her look bitter and undone.


----------



## rubylola

twiggers said:


> IMO Jennifer really just needs to give it up....it's been so many years now!! Let it go...obviously the rest of the world (*with the exception of the National Enquirer*) has.



well.... and with the exception of Vogue. 

After all, the are asking AJ and JA about it these days... and putting the answers on their front page.


----------



## savvy23

^^WOW...never realized they share the JA/AJ initials!


----------



## candypants1100

ohhh jen. eeeeeeenough already. 

sorry, i'm biased bc i love angelina and brad togther, and never did care for brad and jen together.


----------



## Lec8504

kiss n tell said:


> It is not uncool - she fell in love. Such a hot and big hearted man not getting what he needs in a marriage... It is not rocket science if you know you can offer him more.
> 
> JA should have just mentioned that they were not together and the scandal part would be shattered. Leaving her looking a little stronger and over it.
> 
> Anyway this is too old to keep hashing out - over it! Let Jen  all she wants it just makes her look bitter and undone.


 
"Hot and big hearted" ARE YOU SERIOUS?  Brad pitt for one thing isn't all that, I don't know why everyone has to keep on drumming into our head that he's hot when he's not even that great.  

AT THE END OF THE DAY, no matter which way you want to slice it, BRAD PITT AND ANGELINA JOLIE COMMITTED ADULTERY.  It's sad that us as females are talking down on the person who did nothing wrong with this.  Even if brad pitt wasn't happy in his marriage, angelina shouldn't have gotten involved..have respect for yourself and his wife (at that time) to wait until they divorce.  

Comments like this weirds me out because basically you are saying: a man can cheat on a women, and it'll be ok, if one, he is hot and/or the other women is better looking than his SO.   No matter if angelina is the best looking women in the world, or if she has done all of this good around the world, it won't change the fact that she was involved in an affair with a married man, when before they quoted her over and over again saying that she would never be the "other woman".  

*I think it wasn't that smart for jennifer to bring it up again,* but when I hear stuff like this, it just really irks me.  I've moved on and started to actually admire angie again for all of the good work she's doing and being a great mother, but when people are trying to justify Angelina being a homewrecker, it's disgusting imo.  Especially all of this comments about "jennifer crying too much" "jennifer pity party"..it's like COME ON.  We as women should know, how much pain/hurt she went through, and at least have the decency to not talk that much sh*t about her.  Sorry..i had to vent lol.


----------



## twiggers

^^^I think we're all jumping to enormous conclusions by saying that Angie & Brad slept together before the divorce was announced. They may have 'fallen in love' like Angie says, but falling in love does not equate to having sexual relations. 
I've said this in sooooooo many threads....we have no clue what goes on behind closed doors. Therefore, every single statement made is all assumptions. 
Until one of the 3 people actually involved come forth and say that someone physically cheated on someone else, then we just get to assume and pick sides.

My assumption is that Brad and Jen's marriage was already on the rocks. Likely due to issues surrounding his desire for a family and her desire to make something of her career (side note: Not that her career ever went anywhere). Brad & Angie met on set and fell in love with one another. Respecting his marital vows they did not engage in sexual intercourse, but he decided to end the marriage to Jen to see if him and Angie could have something. And voila....3 kids later, they obviously do 

Also, I think that Angie is just answering questions honestly...perhaps assuming that the rest of the world has moved on? IDK, just guessing.

But again....that's just my assumption!


----------



## princesalinda

Angie and Brad fell in love, but they didn't act on it.  Jennifer said it herself in the VF tell off back in '05, she said that she believed Brad and that they did not get intimate.  Angie has always been honest about everything from drug usage to her tattoos to her cutting.   She talked about falling in love because it was an interview, she wanted to set the record straight and that was it.  As ever, the tabloids and the media twists everything for their own gain, to keep this bermuda triangle going and going.  


I find it very suspicious of Jennifer saying all of this now. The fact that she went to the Ivy (and only stayed 10 mins, after which the paps just laughed at her on her way out)  her movies are struggling to find distributions, is going out with this guy who has bad reputation and who said he DUMPED her....lol, I am sorry but I cannot help but think that she is desperate, as Tim Gunn said about her clothes...LOL


----------



## princesalinda

twiggers said:


> My assumption is that Brad and Jen's marriage was already on the rocks. Likely due to issues surrounding his desire for a family and her desire to make something of her career (side note: Not that her career ever went anywhere). Brad & Angie met on set and fell in love with one another. Respecting his marital vows they did not engage in sexual intercourse, but he decided to end the marriage to Jen to see if him and Angie could have something. And voila....3 kids later, they obviously do
> 
> Also, I think that Angie is just answering questions honestly...perhaps assuming that the rest of the world has moved on? IDK, just guessing.




Of course it was under rocks....He was in therapy during the marriage and so was she.  There is an interview of them together when he says he wanted 6 or 7 children and she said "you'll be lucky if you get two".  They were both in therapy, she only visited him ONCE when he spent 6 MONTHS shooting Troy in Malta...WTF? I read in another site that she gave him a fake positive pregnancy test on the day of this 40th Bday IN FRONT OF the whole cast of FRIENDS.


----------



## Lec8504

twiggers said:


> ^^^I think we're all jumping to enormous conclusions by saying that Angie & Brad slept together before the divorce was announced. They may have 'fallen in love' like Angie says, but falling in love does not equate to having sexual relations.
> I've said this in sooooooo many threads....we have no clue what goes on behind closed doors. Therefore, every single statement made is all assumptions.
> Until one of the 3 people actually involved come forth and say that someone physically cheated on someone else, then we just get to assume and pick sides.
> 
> My assumption is that Brad and Jen's marriage was already on the rocks. Likely due to issues surrounding his desire for a family and her desire to make something of her career (side note: Not that her career ever went anywhere). Brad & Angie met on set and fell in love with one another. Respecting his marital vows they did not engage in sexual intercourse, but he decided to end the marriage to Jen to see if him and Angie could have something. And voila....3 kids later, they obviously do
> 
> Also, I think that Angie is just answering questions honestly...perhaps assuming that the rest of the world has moved on? IDK, just guessing.
> 
> But again....that's just my assumption!


 
Honestly I think that they did, because I doubt that they behaved like saints just because brad was married (it's angelina for goodness sake).  But lets just say that they didn't have sexual relations.  It still doesn't change the fact that he cheated, and IMO mentally cheating is worse than physically.  

I understand that his marriage with jennifer was on the rocks, but I still don't feel that it is right that some of these girls are trying to justify him cheating because of that.  Have respect for your wife and the vows you made to her, and end it already before you go and pursue something else.  How else did you think they "fell in love".  I'm sure it involves a lot more than just glances and smiles at each other for you to know for sure that you are in love with someone. 

I'm just saying, it wasn't right for jennifer to bring it up.  But at least have some respect for her.  I know most of the girls are angelina fans, but still, do we really need to be THAT mean to the woman who probably was hurt the most with what had happened?      To the beginning saying that she is too "Homely" for brad pitt.  Then saying that she deserved to be dropped by him because of whatever reasons. And then saying that brad never did anything wrong when he was married to her, which now we find out that it's not true..coming from Angie herself.   Iono..it's just cruel imo.


----------



## Lec8504

princesalinda said:


> Angie and Brad fell in love, but they didn't act on it. *Jennifer said it herself in the VF tell off back in '05, she said that she believed Brad and that they did not get intimate*. Angie has always been honest about everything from drug usage to her tattoos to her cutting. She talked about falling in love because it was an interview, she wanted to set the record straight and that was it. As ever, the tabloids and the media twists everything for their own gain, to keep this bermuda triangle going and going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer herself said in the article that because of what angelina said, there were things going on that she wasn't aware of at that time and she was hurt by it.  So obviously what she said in 05 doesn't hold true now, back in 05 she probably did believe what brad told her, which obviously isn't true.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lec8504

princesalinda said:


> Of course it was under rocks....He was in therapy during the marriage and so was she. There is an interview of them together when he says he wanted 6 or 7 children and she said "you'll be lucky if you get two". They were both in therapy, she only visited him ONCE when he spent 6 MONTHS shooting Troy in Malta...WTF? I read in another site that she gave him a fake positive pregnancy test on the day of this 40th Bday IN FRONT OF the whole cast of FRIENDS.


 
I heard that there was rumors that the female lead in Troy might have had something with brad too.  I understand the marriage was under the rocks, but it still doesn't justify him cheating imo.


----------



## princesalinda

Lec8504 said:


> princesalinda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angie and Brad fell in love, but they didn't act on it. *Jennifer said it herself in the VF tell off back in '05, she said that she believed Brad and that they did not get intimate*. Angie has always been honest about everything from drug usage to her tattoos to her cutting. She talked about falling in love because it was an interview, she wanted to set the record straight and that was it. As ever, the tabloids and the media twists everything for their own gain, to keep this bermuda triangle going and going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer herself said in the article that because of what angelina said, there were things going on that she wasn't aware of at that time and she was hurt by it.  So obviously what she said in 05 doesn't hold true now, back in 05 she probably did believe what brad told her, which obviously isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she didn't say that they got SEXUALLY ENGAGED and you cannot help when you fall in love!!! Brad and Angie did not fall in love on purpose, to hurt Jennifer, the circumstances were just there, a person cannot control his/her feelings and BRAD was honest with Jennifer Aniston, he said that he had feelings for Jolie (Jennifer Aniston said this back in '05).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## princesalinda

*Timeline of events in 2004...How all of this came about....*


January 2004 
Filming begins in Los Angeles. Liman (the director) is ecstatic over his stars' chemistry, but as time goes on, the schedule slips.  Late April 2004 
With a good third of _Smith_ still to be shot, Pitt leaves for Chicago to begin work on _Ocean's Twelve_.
  May 3, 2004 
Rumors of Jolie and Pitt's ''growing intimacy'' on and off the _Smith_ set are suddenly an _Us Weekly_ ''Hot Topic'' and a _Star_ cover story.
  May 10, 2004 
Pitt and Aniston attend the _Troy_ premiere in New York and dispel speculation of a Pitt-Jolie affair.
  July 12, 2004 
_Ocean's Twelve_ wraps.
  August 2004 
Filming on _Smith_ resumes in L.A. and, later, Italy. Paparazzi snap the stars looking smitten. They're in character, says the film troupe.
  Dec. 27, 2004 - Jan. 8, 2005 
Pitt and Aniston vacation in Anguilla.
  Jan. 7, 2005 
Pitt and Aniston announce they are separating. Entire forests are felled to print magazines heralding the news.
  March 2005 
During nine days of _Smith_ reshoots outside L.A., paparazzi swarm but can't get shots because the stars' trailers are inside the set.
  March 17, 2005 
Between reshoots, Pitt and Jolie appear at ShoWest to promote the movie. Hours after they leave, Aniston arrives to receive an award.
  March 25, 2005 
Aniston files for divorce; that same weekend Pitt and Jolie stay at the Parker Palm Springs (separately) during a photo shoot promoting _Smith_.
  April 19, 2005 
Pitt and Jolie vacation in Kenya's Diani Beach with Jolie's 3-year-old son, Maddox.
  April 30, 2005 
According to PEOPLE, Pitt flies to London to pick up Jolie; the two jet off to Morocco, where Pitt is shooting _Babel_, and dine together in Pitt's suite.
June 7, 2005 
_Smith_ will have its premiere in L.A. 


So if they fell in love during the last scenes which were the bogota re-shoot . so what he had left Jennifer by then.


----------



## Lec8504

princesalinda said:


> But she didn't say that they got SEXUALLY ENGAGED and you cannot help when you fall in love!!! Brad and Angie did not fall in love on purpose, to hurt Jennifer, the circumstances were just there, a person cannot control his/her feelings and BRAD was honest with Jennifer Aniston, he said that he had feelings for Jolie (Jennifer Aniston said this back in '05).


 
I understand that you cannot help when you fall in love, but that still doesn't make it "ok".  And like what i said earlier, I doubt they weren't sexually engaged, but even if they weren't then I still feel cheating mentally is worse than physically cheating. 

I'm just saying, when I put myself in jennifer's shoe back then, I would be extremely hurt.  Like any other female who is in a relationship, one day your SO comes home and say "I've fallen in love with someone else", wouldn't that hurt like hell and wouldn't you be mad?   

You can't help when you fall in love, but when you are in a relationship, *I feel that you have the responsibility to not put urself in that situation or at least not let the "relationship" progress to that far of a point.*  Like say, your SO is attracted to one of his co-worker, but you would expect him to keep his distant and not get attached to her because he has you.   And please don't give me the BS of where you can't control yourself.  Yes, you can.   It's a choice you make, same as if he/she ask you to stay back to have dinner, it your choice to say no or yes.

edit- I honestly think that when angie said that they fell in love on the set of mr and mrs smith, she didn't mean at the actual end of the filming.  Doesn't it work out a little too perfectly then?  Also there was talks about their "attraction" ever since the beginning of filming.


----------



## princesalinda

Lec8504 said:


> You can't help when you fall in love, but when you are in a relationship, *I feel that you have the responsibility to not put urself in that situation or at least not let the "relationship" progress to that far of a point.*  Like say, your SO is attracted to one of his co-worker, but you would expect him to keep his distant and not get attached to her because he has you.   And please don't give me the BS of where you can't control yourself.  Yes, you can.   It's a choice you make, same as if he/she ask you to stay back to have dinner, it your choice to say no or yes.



Well, what did you expect? that Brad and Angie could suddenly walk off from the set and say to the director " I am sorry but I am starting to have feelings for this woman, I cannot finish the movie"...please, they had to finish it.  

You cannot control your emotions but you can control your actions...and they did control your actions, they have both said it.  I am pretty sure everyone or someone would have known if they had been going out together or having an intimate relationship...someone from the set or some paps.


----------



## kiss n tell

They are movie stars do we know what it is like to be in bed with someone on set and kissing a ton in a movie but turn all the emotions off?


----------



## Lec8504

princesalinda said:


> Well, what did you expect? that Brad and Angie could suddenly walk off from the set and say to the director " I am sorry but I am starting to have feelings for this woman, I cannot finish the movie"...please, they had to finish it.
> 
> You cannot control your emotions but you can control your actions...and they did control your actions, they have both said it. I am pretty sure everyone or someone would have known if they had been going out together or having an intimate relationship...someone from the set or some paps.


 
i never said that they should end the movie.  That's ridiculous.  But THINK ABOUT IT.  How did they "fall in love"?  Like i said earlier, for her to say that they fell in love, means that on the set they got to know each other more, they obviously spent alone time.   I don't agree with that they controled their actions, if they did then it wouldn't progress to as far as that.   I mean its not a crime to be attracted to someone else who isn't your SO, but brad and angie should have more respect for his relationship with jennifer to not let it progress as far as it did when he was still married to jennifer.     And weren't there pics of them going out alone when they were filming?  I'm sure they went around the paps, they went around jennifer, so I'm sure they found a way to spend time together.


----------



## kiss n tell

Lec8504 said:


> Comments like this weirds me out because basically you are saying: a man can cheat on a women, and it'll be ok, if one, he is hot and/or the other women is better looking than his SO. No matter if angelina is the best looking women in the world, or if she has done all of this good around the world, it won't change the fact that she was involved in an affair with a married man, when before they quoted her over and over again saying that she would never be the "other woman".
> 
> 
> You are wierded out because you have changed what was said and made it super wierd.  I said nothing about AJ being better looking???  Don't you think Brad might have been hurt by his own marriage.  I mean Jen brought a lot of baggage into the marriage and he did want children that she wasn't open to giving to him at the time.  I think AJ and Brad are destined to be together - just look at them you cannot deny.  We all know you cannot change destiny.
> As for Jen being hurt yes she was and Brad too, their marriage was over - that is sad.  But don't play the victim if you don't want to been seen as a victim.  She has a lot of responsibility in her failed marriage.


----------



## seton

Lec8504 said:


> Jennifer herself said in the article that because of what angelina said, there were things going on that she wasn't aware of at that time and she was hurt by it.  So obviously what she said in 05 doesn't hold true now, back in 05 she probably did believe what brad told her, which obviously isn't true.



It wasnt true when Brad told her that he had feelings for Angelina? It wasnt true when she said that he was missing a "sensitivity chip"? Or had her friends calling  Brad "diabolical"? Pu-lease.

Jen Jen is talking out of both sides of her mouth.


----------



## Lec8504

kiss n tell said:


> Comments like this weirds me out because basically you are saying: a man can cheat on a women, and it'll be ok, if one, he is hot and/or the other women is better looking than his SO. No matter if angelina is the best looking women in the world, or if she has done all of this good around the world, it won't change the fact that she was involved in an affair with a married man, when before they quoted her over and over again saying that she would never be the "other woman".
> 
> You are wierded out because you have changed what was said and made it super wierd. I said nothing about AJ being better looking??? Don't you think Brad might have been hurt by his own marriage. I mean Jen brought a lot of baggage into the marriage and he did want children that she wasn't open to giving to him at the time. I think AJ and Brad are destined to be together - just look at them you cannot deny. We all know you cannot change destiny.
> As for Jen being hurt yes she was and Brad too, their marriage was over - that is sad. But don't play the victim if you don't want to been seen as a victim. She has a lot of responsibility in her failed marriage.


 
brad obviously wasn't that hurt since he started another relationship right after wards, and angelina was pregant after that too.  I didn't change anything that you wrote, you did say that did you not?   I know you didn't say anything about AJ, but I"m saying that was the arguements from all of the angies& brad lovers when the divorce went down.   But you basically said that brad is hot and needed more in a marriage.  

I would like to say that I never said that jennifer was all right in the marriage, but to justify the role that angelina played in their divorce is....    Also, please put urself in jennifer's shoes, if one day your SO say "i want a divorce, I've fallen in love with someone else, you can't change destiny".  You would be ok with it?  If you are, then I have nothing further to say.


----------



## Lec8504

seton said:


> It wasnt true when Brad told her that he had feelings for Angelina? It wasnt true when she said that he was missing a "sensitivity chip"? Or had her friends calling Brad "diabolical"? Pu-lease.
> 
> Jen Jen is talking out of both sides of her mouth.


 
I was refering to when jen said that she believed brad didn't do anything wrong.   She might have heard that from brad, but she most likely didn't know that it progress to that far, to have "fallen in love".  Having feelings doesn't equal to "falling in love" imo.   And i think when she said this was before brad did a spread with angelina protraying "family life", and her saying he's missing a sensitivity chip was directed to that photospread.

anyhow when jen said this, it opened a whole can of worms again.  You guys can keep on thinkign that brad and angie did nothing wrong, and that jennifer is crying again.  Nothing I say can change ur mind, and vice versa.  Lets just agree to disagree lmao.


----------



## pikeeygrl

my 2 cents

I am not going to say it's ok to cheat etc... but sometimes these things happen. You don't plan for them to but they do. It has been 4 years... I think she needs to move on, for her own well being. 

Would people have a problem if JA left Brad because she wanted kids and he didn't? Probably not... well obviously he wanted a family she was not ready and he went ahead and had one without her. Was leaving his wife and falling in love on set the smartest most sensitive move? Probably not... I am sure I would be devastated.. on the other hand I would try to compromise with my hubby, if he wanted a big family and I didn't. It seems like he wanted certain things and she did not want to give them to him so he moved on. She needs to as well, this can't be healthy for her. Having said that... she looks great in a bikini.


----------



## kiss n tell

Lec8504 said:


> brad obviously wasn't that hurt since he started another relationship right after wards, and angelina was pregant after that too. I didn't change anything that you wrote, you did say that did you not? I know you didn't say anything about AJ, but I"m saying that was the arguements from all of the angies& brad lovers when the divorce went down. But you basically said that brad is hot and needed more in a marriage.
> 
> I would like to say that I never said that jennifer was all right in the marriage, but to justify the role that angelina played in their divorce is.... Also, please put urself in jennifer's shoes, if one day your SO say "i want a divorce, I've fallen in love with someone else, you can't change destiny". You would be ok with it? If you are, then I have nothing further to say.


 
You did change what I said.  But the second time you got it ore right.  Yes Brad is hot IMO and yes he needed more out of the marriage - children and less baggage, a strong woman, I won't go on.  Yes I would be hurt if my husband left me for another but I am sure not going to blame the other woman...  My husband is to blame, but so am I.  If I did not make him happy that is where I fell short.  Love needs to be nurtured and worked on.  Marriage vows need to be taken again in different ways.  I put so much love and work in my marriage and guess what 6 years and our eyes lock in a deep love.  I am grateful but we take time everyday to deepen our love.  If I were insecure and needy I don't think I would be too attractive...


----------



## Lec8504

pikeeygrl said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> I am not going to say it's ok to cheat etc... but sometimes these things happen. You don't plan for them to but they do. It has been 4 years... I think she needs to move on, for her own well being.
> 
> Would people have a problem if JA left Brad because she wanted kids and he didn't? Probably not... well obviously he wanted a family she was not ready and he went ahead and had one without her. Was leaving his wife and falling in love on set the smartest most sensitive move? Probably not... I am sure I would be devastated.. on the other hand I would try to compromise with my hubby, if he wanted a big family and I didn't. It seems like he wanted certain things and she did not want to give them to him so he moved on. She needs to as well, this can't be healthy for her. Having said that... she looks great in a bikini.


 
completely agree


----------



## Lec8504

kiss n tell said:


> You did change what I said. But the second time you got it ore right. Yes Brad is hot IMO and yes he needed more out of the marriage - children and less baggage, a strong woman, I won't go on. Yes I would be hurt if my husband left me for another but I am sure not going to blame the other woman... My husband is to blame, but so am I. If I did not make him happy that is where I fell short. Love needs to be nurtured and worked on. Marriage vows need to be taken again in different ways. I put so much love and work in my marriage and guess what 6 years and our eyes lock in a deep love. I am grateful but we take time everyday to deepen our love. If I were insecure and needy I don't think I would be too attractive...


 
actually..i just left the things that you said that i wanted to address.  But you must be a very open women to not blame the other women.  Of course I would blame myself, my husband, but the other women too.  It takes two to tango.    Everyone has their faults, no one is perfect, and if he did care about jennifer then he would've tried to compromise with her also.  And honestly i don't know jennifer so i can't say if she wasn't a strong women or not, but I think for other girls to call her "homely" and that brad is too good for her, didn't help her self esteem much either.  That's what i meant, I just wanted fans of both side to just take into account people's feelings.  Oh well


----------



## princesalinda

Lec8504 said:


> i never said that they should end the movie.  That's ridiculous.  But THINK ABOUT IT.  How did they "fall in love"?  Like i said earlier, for her to say that they fell in love, means that on the set they got to know each other more, they obviously spent alone time.   I don't agree with that they controled their actions, if they did then it wouldn't progress to as far as that.   I mean its not a crime to be attracted to someone else who isn't your SO, but brad and angie should have more respect for his relationship with jennifer to not let it progress as far as it did when he was still married to jennifer.     And weren't there pics of them going out alone when they were filming?  I'm sure they went around the paps, they went around jennifer, so I'm sure they found a way to spend time together.




According to Angie, they found a lot of joy shooting MAMS.  From the dancing sequences to the gun practices, they just had a lot of fun together doing these scenes, and the more they got to know about their characters the more they became attracted to each other, they shared a lot of the same things in life.  I read that in the summer of 2003, when the producers of MAMS were still looking for a female lead (since Nicole Kidman could not do it) a number of actresses name were thrown in the table, and then her name came up  and after that, he said that he wouldn't shoot the movie unless she was in...so he basically followed her all through the fall of 2003 so that she could accept the role.  She didn't want to, because Angie is not comfortable making comedies, but he kept calling her manager to convince Angie of taking the role.  There is a video of the behind the scenes of MAMS, where one of the producers said that when they met, they just clicked right away...take a look







 He probably saw what a wonderful mother she was to Maddox, the fact that she has this zest for life, is adventurous (she flies planes, she loves to ride motorcycles; loves traveling the world; something that Brad and she share and Jennifer didnt like to travel).  He probably noticed how hot she was, landing in top ten lists of the hottest women in the world, the fact that she being an UN Goodwill ambassador and gives so much of her time and money to worthy causes, is compassionate...he just saw something that attracted him.  

 Jennifer was going to spend 2004 shooting 3 movies (she signed to do 6 movies in the next 2 years???)and 2005 promoting those films...when was she planning on having children? Brad said that he didn't want to be an old man with children.  

This...combined with his marriage being already under rocks= recipe for marriage ending.


----------



## Lec8504

I understand where you are coming from...and honestly if I was a guy..i would have a hard time not being attracted to angelina.  But I just think the way they went about it is completely wrong.  

Also I understood where jennifer was coming from, Friends ended, she wanted to make a name for herself, which was why she signed up for so many films.  Brad pitt was already an established actor, which was why he wanted to focus on family.  But jennifer wanted to be an established actress also.   I've always loved brad and jennifer together, I had hoped that they would have been able to compromise, which I thought jennifer did by at least agreeing to two kids.   But whatever, I just hope that Jennifer would be ok and move on.


----------



## kiss n tell

We all want Jen to be o.k and move on.  No one deserves to be sad for so long.  I do think she is in charge of moving on.  I want to see her find a man worth dating for one and have a family if that is what she wants.  I also want to see her be happy for AJ and Brad because they are happy.  And I am willing to bet they also want to see her have children because they know how much love children have to give.  

AJ seems like such a sweet person and is compassionate to all world issues, I hardly think she purposely wanted to upset Jen.  That is why I think Jen should not take things so personally.  It only hurts her more in the end.


----------



## Luccibag

I have to say, it can't be easy seeing your ex with another woman, now when your ex is Brad Pitt with Angelina, OUCH, 10x worse.  I mean, they are not only on all the magazines, but they look so IN LOVE and all the photos are so beautiful, like the ones Brad took himself of her.  And they now have SIX CHILDREN.  Not one, or two.  SIX. You have to cut Jennifer a break.  That simply can't be easy.  Especially when your life is at a standstill ever since.


----------



## pikeeygrl

Lec8504 said:


> I understand where you are coming from...and honestly if I was a guy..i would have a hard time not being attracted to angelina. *But I just think the way they went about it is completely wrong. *
> 
> [*B]When one person is married to another and unhappy but in love with a 3rd person, I don't think there is a good way to go about it.
> [/B* Pikeeygrl thought
> 
> Also I understood where jennifer was coming from, Friends ended, she wanted to make a name for herself, which was why she signed up for so many films. Brad pitt was already an established actor, which was why he wanted to focus on family. But jennifer wanted to be an established actress also. I've always loved brad and jennifer together, I had hoped that they would have been able to compromise, which I thought jennifer did by at least agreeing to two kids. But whatever, I just hope that Jennifer would be ok and move on.


 
^ ITA, she wanted to solidify her career. Not all women want to be moms etc... I totally agree and support that.

But in the interest of that same career she needs to stop talking and going to the Ivy. I really felt for her when she a Brad divorced. I watched her on Oprah and really rooted for her. Now I am over it. I am sure others feel that way. If she is not considered a sympathetic person anymore and people cease to care... then no one will go see her movies and that career she risked a lot for, will have been for nothing.


----------



## seton

Lec8504 said:


> Also I understood where jennifer was coming from, Friends ended, she wanted to make a name for herself, which was why she signed up for so many films.  Brad pitt was already an established actor, which was why he wanted to focus on family.  But jennifer wanted to be an established actress also.   I've always loved brad and jennifer together, I had hoped that they would have been able to compromise, which I thought jennifer did by at least agreeing to two kids.   But whatever, I just hope that Jennifer would be ok and move on.



If JenJen wanted a career and not have babies, that is her choice, her body. She has to take responsibility and stand by her decision if Brad also chose to not wait after 6 yrs together and was in such a hurry to have kids that he did so with another woman. She couldn't have her cake and eat it too.Boo frickin Hoo. Life is tough. She needs to suck it up.

And STOP WHINING.


----------



## gillianna

I think it is wrong of the magazine to print anything about Angelina on the cover with Jennifer.  That is a low blow.  I am sure Jennifer is moving on and trying to put the past behind her but to have it thrown in your face interview after interview is sad.  She might have had a good or bad marriage with Brad, only they know for sure what happened.  The press can twist and make things anyway they want.  Angelina is going to want to look good and I do think the pictures of her and Brad together show that they have a deep bond and you did not see this in pictures of Brad and Jen.  I think anyone living their lives with the press at your back just wants to find peace.  I guess the magazine is hoping to sell with their "shock" words but to me it just puts them as low as the Star magazine.


----------



## pikeeygrl

I agree... I did expect better from Vogue.


----------



## princesalinda

Vogue has lowered its status, once known as a high end fashion magazine, now is a tabloid.


----------



## BTBF

They chose a very unflattering pix of her.


----------



## sierrasun1

I think John Mayer has rubbed off on her.  He loves courting the press.... she used to be known for her privacy....


----------



## nicole2730

gillianna said:


> I think it is wrong of the magazine to print anything about Angelina on the cover with Jennifer.  That is a low blow.  I am sure Jennifer is moving on and trying to put the past behind her but to have it thrown in your face interview after interview is sad.  She might have had a good or bad marriage with Brad, only they know for sure what happened.  The press can twist and make things anyway they want.  Angelina is going to want to look good and I do think the pictures of her and Brad together show that they have a deep bond and you did not see this in pictures of Brad and Jen.  I think anyone living their lives with the press at your back just wants to find peace.  I guess* the magazine is hoping to sell with their "shock" words but to me it just puts them as low as the Star magazine.*




this is an ugly cover with an even uglier tag line... shame on vogue for stooping so low.


----------



## Lec8504

seton said:


> If JenJen wanted a career and not have babies, that is her choice, her body. She has to take responsibility and stand by her decision if Brad also chose to not wait after 6 yrs together and was in such a hurry to have kids that he did so with another woman. She couldn't have her cake and eat it too.Boo frickin Hoo. Life is tough. She needs to suck it up.
> 
> And STOP WHINING.



she's not whining,whenever i see an interview of jennifer, she never seems to be whining.  I don't get why people always say that, maybe her fans (myself included) are whining more than she is.    And like I said, her choices back when she was married to brad might not have been good ones, but I still feel compassion for her.   I can't imaging day in and day out seeing pictures of your ex husband with the woman that he cheated on you with parading around with 6 kids.  And that woman is being so public about the affair.   And people are attacking jennifer for being upset about that?  That's what I don't understand.     I'm happy that angelina is happy with brad and that they have six beautiful children, but there's no reason for her fans to put jennifer down more because she might still be hung up on it.  Jennifer's life has basically been on a stand still ever since she divorce brad, and I truly believe that he is the love of her life.  If 6 years is not enough for her to get over him, then I understand that.    In the end I can never take the side of an adulterest over the wife, even if the marriage is rocky.  It's up to the married people to decide if they want to do anything about it, and not for someone else to help push along the end of a marriage.

I just feel that Vogue did the wrong thing with their cover, Jennifer shouldn't say anything that public anymore, brad should be a man and ask them to drop it, and angelina especially, shouldn't be bringing up the past.  There i'm done.  Hopefully this whole situation can blow over.


----------



## seton

What Jen and her fans like you dont seem to understand is not everyone is born yesterday and take things at face value. Actions speaks louder than words. When a star keeps on complaining about the paparazzi and then shows up at The IVY where all the Z-listers go to get their pictures taken because EVERYONE knows the razzi is PARKED there, she shows herself for a big ole hypocrite who talks out of both sides of her mouth. Same thing if she says my life is great, my divorce was amicable, I am . . . proud of Brad, I adore my current man, yadda, yadda, then still talks about a relationship that ended FOUR YEARS ago and attacks the current woman in Brad's life in the same interview. Big ole hypocrite.

I would have respected her a lot more if she just owned up to it and say "hell, YES! I'm bitter" and not have her friends speak for her like she usually does, either. 

Yeah, blame Vogue. Blame Angelina. Blame the press. Whatever. She needs to woman up. No wonder people don't think JA is 40. She acts like she is still in high school.


----------



## strawberrysky

that vogue cover is in poor taste


----------



## Nymph

^ Yeah, plus it wasn't the best picture of Jen we've seen..


----------



## strawberrysky

MichelleAntonia said:


> from my understanding, reading the above excerpt, as well as other media bits about it- she was asked straight out. she didn't initiate the dialogue regarding angelina. angelina did, however, recently talk publicly about that time and her relationship with brad back then. it seems to me that some people, the media very much included, wanted to incite a reaction from her.
> 
> she takes all the blame for "constantly bringing it up" when it seems that it's others talking about it, asking her about it, cooking up things to put on magazine covers to keep the "scandal" going. how that's her fault, i really i can't fathom.


 
i think she should respond by saying 'that chapter in my life is finished - i don't see the point of talking about it, really. i wish brad and angelina all the best - their children are gorgeous....'

or something like that. you need to deflect that kind of questioning until the press get tired of pursuing it.


----------



## Lec8504

seton said:


> What Jen and her fans like you dont seem to understand is not everyone is born yesterday and take things at face value. Actions speaks louder than words. When a star keeps on complaining about the paparazzi and then shows up at The IVY where all the Z-listers go to get their pictures taken because EVERYONE knows the razzi is PARKED there, she shows herself for a big ole hypocrite who talks out of both sides of her mouth. Same thing if she says my life is great, my divorce was amicable, I am . . . proud of Brad, I adore my current man, yadda, yadda, then still talks about a relationship that ended FOUR YEARS ago and attacks the current woman in Brad's life in the same interview. Big ole hypocrite.
> 
> I would have respected her a lot more if she just owned up to it and say "hell, YES! I'm bitter" and not have her friends speak for her like she usually does, either.
> 
> Yeah, blame Vogue. Blame Angelina. Blame the press. Whatever. She needs to woman up. No wonder people don't think JA is 40. She acts like she is still in high school.



yes apparently because we are all so naive 

and in the interview I don't think that she "attacked" angelina.  She just stated that fact that when angelina elaborated on her affair with brad pitt was in poor taste, which I agree that it is.  

She has yet to mention either brad or angelina for the past years (at least from what I know but please let me know if i'm wrong).  The only one that has been mentioning the past is angelina.   I understand that angelina wants her kids to know about their parents past, but I think she should just tell them in the privacy of her own home, instead of announcing it to the world.  

And yes, lets not blame vogue or angelina and her camp or the press that constantly bring up jennifer with brad and angelina, but all of the blame should be put on jennifer and her pity party boo hoo


----------



## Lec8504

strawberrysky said:


> i think she should respond by saying 'that chapter in my life is finished - i don't see the point of talking about it, really. i wish brad and angelina all the best - their children are gorgeous....'
> 
> or something like that. you need to deflect that kind of questioning until the press get tired of pursuing it.



yes I agree...I don't know why the press need to keep on bringing up angelina and brad whenever jennifer comes into the equation.  It's been years already, everyone has moved on, and this will put people back into "team angie" and "team jen" again.  Jennifer really should have been a bigger person and just said exactly what you said...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lec8504- i'd quote all your posts but i'm too lazy, lol. i totally agree with everything you've said.


----------



## Lec8504

^ hehe thanks 

Now that I think about it, when it comes down to it, I don't think the press will let Jennifer walk away from this unscathed.  When they ask her about angelina & brad pitt then if she doesn't say anything or say something "nice" then they will just keep on calling her a doormat or a push over.  But now when she actually speaks her mind (she was actually pretty nice about it, if it was me, I would've said a lot worse things lol) then people are saying that she's crying about it.  Which is even worse since angelina who is the one that keeps on mentioning the past.

Come on people, since when is it right to lay all of the blame at the person that got cheated on?!  ALL three of them had a hand in the end of the marriage and divorce, I'm not going to deny that Jennifer and brad had a shaky marriage when he meet angelina.  But it is "uncool" for angelina and her fans to talk down and make fun of jennifer and justify everything that angelina and brad pitt did.


----------



## seton

Lec8504 said:


> yes apparently because we are all so naive
> 
> and in the interview I don't think that she "attacked" angelina.  She just stated that fact that when angelina elaborated on her affair with brad pitt was in poor taste, which I agree that it is.



Nope, that is not what she said. She whined that AJ gave the whole timeline for events (which AJ didnt ) and said that saying that she was eager to work everyday was "uncool". To me, that is an attack, especially when one considers the attention that her words has gotten in the media. But of course, JenJen had no idea how the media was going to react cause she is such a tyco in the biz. 





> She has yet to mention either brad or angelina for the past years (at least from what I know but please let me know if i'm wrong).



Did she mention them in 2007? I dont believe so. Has she mentioned her "ex" after the Vanity Fair interview and Oprah? Yes.



> And yes, lets not blame vogue or angelina and her camp or the press that constantly bring up jennifer with brad and angelina, but all of the blame should be put on jennifer and her pity party boo hoo



For once, we agree.


----------



## seton

Lec8504 said:


> Now that I think about it, when it comes down to it, I don't think the press will let Jennifer walk away from this unscathed.  When they ask her about angelina & brad pitt then if she doesn't say anything or say something "nice" then they will just keep on calling her a doormat or a push over.  But now when she actually speaks her mind (she was actually pretty nice about it, if it was me, I would've said a lot worse things lol) then people are saying that she's crying about it.  Which is even worse since angelina who is the one that keeps on mentioning the past.



Some people might think that she is talking about her PRESENT since she is still living with BP and has 6 kids with him.

However, it's the PAST with JenJen and there lies the difference.




> Come on people, since when is it right to lay all of the blame at the person that got cheated on?!  ALL three of them had a hand in the end of the marriage and divorce, I'm not going to deny that Jennifer and brad had a shaky marriage when he meet angelina.  But it is "uncool" for angelina and her fans to talk down and make fun of jennifer and justify everything that angelina and brad pitt did.



I have never posted in this thread before today. I came by here because I want to JenJen to stop her pathetic whining. I dont care if she is constantly asked about it. Maybe if she doesnt stop by The Ivy desperately looking for attention, she wont be. Woman up!


----------



## karo

Lec8504 said:


> ^ hehe thanks
> 
> Now that I think about it, when it comes down to it, I don't think the press will let Jennifer walk away from this unscathed. When they ask her about angelina & brad pitt then if she doesn't say anything or say something "nice" then they will just keep on calling her a doormat or a push over. But now when she actually speaks her mind (she was actually pretty nice about it, if it was me, I would've said a lot worse things lol) then people are saying that she's crying about it. Which is even worse since angelina who is the one that keeps on mentioning the past.
> 
> *Come on people, since when is it right to lay all of the blame at the person that got cheated on?! ALL three of them had a hand in the end of the marriage and divorce, I'm not going to deny that Jennifer and brad had a shaky marriage when he meet angelina. But it is "uncool" for angelina and her fans to talk down and make fun of jennifer and justify everything that angelina and brad pitt did*.


 Well said.


----------



## karo

princesalinda said:


>


 This is not the beast picture of her. If I was her I would never agree to put it on the cover.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston says Angelina Jolie has a lot to learn about being discreet. 

In an interview in the December issue of _Vogue_, out Nov. 19, Aniston says that, though there's no love lost between her and the woman who ended up with ex-husband Brad Pitt Jolie should have been much more circumspect about the romance, which blossomed while Pitt and Aniston were still married. 

"There was stuff printed there that was definitely from a time when I was unaware that it was happening," Aniston, 39, says of comments Jolie had made to the same magazine a year earlier. "I felt those details were a little inappropriate to discuss. ... That stuff about how she couldn't wait to get to work every day? That was really uncool." 

Aniston also opens about her own romantic life, post-Pitt, including a much-discussed on-again, off-again relationship with 30-year-old musician John Mayer, who she says has matured since they've been together. 

Rumors that she is "clingy" or "needy" in love are off-base, she says. 

"This whole 'Poor lonely Jen' thing, this idea that I'm so unlucky in love? I actually feel I've been unbelievably lucky in love," she says.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston has a simple message when it comes to her on-again relationship with John Mayer: "People need to mind their own business," the actress tells _Vogue_ in its December issue. 

Of course, Aniston, 39, understands why so many people are intrigued by their romance. There's the age difference &#8211; Mayer is nine years younger &#8211; and the musician's high-profile past relationships with starlets like Jessica Simpson. 

"Did you ever think Claudia Schiffer and David Copperfield made sense?" Aniston says, jokingly comparing her relationship to equally unexpected celebrity couples. "Did Susan Anton and Dudley Moore make sense? Wait! I got more!"

When they met at an Oscar party last February, Aniston says she "barely knew his music." But the two began dating &#8211; Aniston flew to England where the rocker was touring &#8211; and their relationship developed before the cameras. 

Did she know it was going to work out at the time? 

"You know, it isn't designed," Aniston says. "Love just shows up and you go, 'Oh, wow, this is going to be a hayride and a half.' " 


*"I Feel Seriously Protective" of Mayer*

When talking about Mayer's famous run-in with reporters outside a gym in Manhattan where he said about their split, "I don't want to waste somebody's time if something's not right," Aniston isn't ruffled. 

"He had to put that out there that he broke up with me," she says, about Mayer's comments. "And especially because it's me. It's not just some girl he&#8217;s dating. I get it. We're human. But I feel seriously protective of him and us." 

Adds Aniston: "It's funny when you hit a place in a relationship and you both realize [that] we maybe need to do something else, but you still really, really love each other. It's painful. There was no malicious intent. I deeply, deeply care about him; we talk, we adore one another. And that's where it is.&#8221; 


*On Her Relationship with Brad Pitt*

Equally candid about her ex-husband, Brad Pitt, Aniston says she has spoken to him since their divorce, and calls their split "amicable." 

"The marriage didn't work out," she tells the magazine. "Pretty soon after we separated, we got on the phone and we had a long, long conversation with each other and said a lot of things, and ever since we've been unbelievably warm and respectful of each other." 

(Aniston also shares some thoughts about Pitt's partner, Angelina Jolie, with the magazine.) 

Aniston, who says she's been "unbelievably lucky in love," is also practical about the subject. "Whoever said everything has to be forever," she says. "That's setting your hopes too high. It's too much pressure. And I think if you put that pressure on yourself &#8230; that's unattainable."


----------



## madamefifi

Angelina and Jennifer _both_ need to STFU about it, IMO. Just because they are asked about it repeatedly doesn't mean they have to answer with anything more than a mysterious smile and a pointed change of subject.


----------



## imashopaholic

She talks too much and it's her blabbing that gets her in hot water. Jen... shut your mouth!


----------



## rubylola

Lec I totally agree with your point that it doesn't hurt to have a little sympathy. 

I don't even particularly like Jennifer Aniston, and I do think that Angelina and Brad Pitt make a far better match, BUT I still feel compassion for JA regarding the events leading up to and after her divorce. It can't have been easy. 

And watching Brad and Angelina become the best loved, most successful and powerful, top A-list, alpha couple in the whole wide world, with all those beautiful children, in such a short time cannot be easy. Come on haters- she is only human, give her a break.

I think it is not only Brad Pitt who is missing "a sensitivity chip", lol.


----------



## karo

I think they all should finally stop talking about the past. A year ago it was Angelina who out of the blue started talking about how it all started, only two weeks ago again she said something about them falling in love while shooting the movie and Jen never responded this. Now she says nothing so negative and yet everybody's taking the mistress' side, which is kinda weird to me. If any woman get cheated on I would always back her, and I think this is what other women should do. What bothers me really is that Angelina is kind of hypocrite - she doesn't talk to her father because she left her mother for another woman, but on the other hand she doesn't she anything wrong in the fact that she was the reason for breaking abother marriage.
I wouldn't want to be left by my husband for a younger and prettier woman and I think nobody would like to. On the other hand I would never be in a relationship with a man who has a wife - no matter if they're happy or not. If all women were like this, many more marriages would last and work out their problems.
I know that if they were a great, flawless marriage he wouldn't even look on Angelina, but in the other hand, are there any perfect marriages?


----------



## bagluv

Good for Jen...Saying what she needed to...if I was her I would have said a lot more a long time ago. Even if something was wrong with their marriage...you just don't do what Brad did to her. I have never looked at Brad nor Angelina the same again (even how beautiful on the outside they both are)....I was never this big Jen Anniston fan...I just think Brad really screwed up. JMHO


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I love Jen, she and brad split years ago, but I can still understand that Angelina really hurt her... (and Brad too) but she loved Brad, she never loved Angelina, so I can understand that she outs that hurt at Angelina, not at Brad...

come on girls, has another woman never stolen your man?
why all the Jen-hate?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bagluv said:


> Good for Jen...Saying what she needed to...if I was her I would have said a lot more a long time ago. Even if something was wrong with their marriage...you just don't do what Brad did to her. I have never looked at Brad nor Angelina the same again (even how beautiful on the outside they both are)....I was never this big Jen Anniston fan...I just think Brad really screwed up. JMHO


 
I totally agree... ever since it happend I've never looked at Brad or Ang in the same way... what they did was wrong, he was a married man!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

ok, I didin't read every single thread here but noticed a lot a few keep saying it was 4 years ago, get over it, etc.  Well, sometimes to get over someone can take years!  I would also think it would be even harder to get over being in the public and seeing B&A plastered all over the place. At least she wasn't the type of celeb that gets married every other year.  And also for years she never really spoke out about it.  Maybe it is a bit late but now she is and maybe thats what she needs to really move on.  As far as the Vogue cover, I think she looks beautiful.


----------



## impulsive_

She has every right to speak her mind but this is not a game. They have a marriage and there is children involved. I just hope this isn't going to be a phase and this is the last she comments on her past.


----------



## twiggers

I fell in love with my husband during a week at Disneyland..there was absolutely no sex involved or even any touching. It's possible to fall in love without sex! You know...that whole, being best friend's with your spouse? I really think that is what Brad & Angie have


----------



## jennytalula

Jennifer Aniston has kept silent and polite all these years &#8211; despite the fact that the whole world has taken pity on her _and still does_, despite Angelina and Brad becoming the most famous uber-couple in the world. How can anyone in their right mind now accuse her of being whiny or aggressive, when for once she states that some things Angelina said were "uncool"?! That is not disrespectful, it is her opinion and to me, much to nice of a word. She knows it's not her fault that the relationsship ended, but even Angelina knows that talking about this in public will have consequences for the other woman, too &#8211; in Jennifers case, she is now forever doomed as the whiny, lonely unlucky woman that got dumped by Brad.

I do like both actresses, and I do believe it is not fair to accuse any of them of deliberate mean action &#8211; but it should be clear that Jennifer did behave more grown-up because she refused to talk about any of it, and I think thats something the tabloids and their readers blame her for.


----------



## KC1984

Hi I&#8217;m new to this thread & i know you'll all gona hate me but I have to be honest...
I like Aniston...I though she was really dignified throughout everything, don't know why she's speaking out now but that&#8217;s her choice.  I'm not a huge fan of her work but think she seems nice...she seems to have gotten a little lost with her personal life which is always sad.
I'm really not a fan of Jolie, I think she's a little unhinged...she seems to have to do everything to the extreme...1 minute she's with Billy Bob but instead of saying yeah were in love, he's great, she telling everyone about her s£x life in explict detail & wearing his blood round her neck & on her clothes??? Now she's started a family but not quietly she's stole the best looking married man in Hollywood & had a million children all at once & let you see her breastfeeding them (I did think the photos were beautiful but it&#8217;s such a tender moment between mother & child).  I just find her personality obsessive & attention seeking.  
I do hope I&#8217;m wrong as she has a lot of little eyes looking up to her as a mum.
I really hope Aniston finds her way.


----------



## princesalinda




----------



## Jahpson

I still feel like Mayer is an oppurtunist who is dating Jennifer for camera time. This man has been a praised artist in the music business, but why are we hearing about him now? Because he got a foot in door with Jessica Simpson and now he wants to date all the A-list actresses.

as far as the Brad and Angie situation...over it


----------



## impulsive_

princesalinda said:


>




Right!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

KC1984 said:


> Hi Im new to this thread & i know you'll all gona hate me but I have to be honest...
> I like Aniston...I though she was really dignified throughout everything, don't know why she's speaking out now but thats her choice. I'm not a huge fan of her work but think she seems nice...she seems to have gotten a little lost with her personal life which is always sad.
> I'm really not a fan of Jolie, I think she's a little unhinged...she seems to have to do everything to the extreme...1 minute she's with Billy Bob but instead of saying yeah were in love, he's great, she telling everyone about her s£x life in explict detail & wearing his blood round her neck & on her clothes??? Now she's started a family but not quietly she's stole the best looking married man in Hollywood & had a million children all at once & let you see her breastfeeding them (I did think the photos were beautiful but its such a tender moment between mother & child). I just find her personality obsessive & attention seeking.
> I do hope Im wrong as she has a lot of little eyes looking up to her as a mum.
> I really hope Aniston finds her way.


 
yeah, but in all fairness Angie was always a little nutso before she met Billy Bob. lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

princesalinda said:


>


 
LOL, no kidding....I'm so over it..... I'm sorry I even commented in here..lol!!


----------



## Nat

More Vogue pics of Jenn:


----------



## Veelyn

^ She looks great!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Beautylicious said:


> More Vogue pics of Jenn:


 
Maybe one of these should have been on the cover (minus the red dress one)...I think those look great.

As for AJ and JA, I like them both. I love Angie's family with Pitt. As for Jennifer, I hope she can find the same with someone as obviously her and Pitt weren't meant to be.

Tututuutututututu...end of story for me. I kind of find it interesting to read but I think I'm over it. That is all. :LOL:


----------



## envyme

princesalinda said:


>



LMAO!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

I'm sure she brought up Brad and Angie in the magazine because that's all anyone asks her about.  Poor girl that all she gets to be famous for these days - being the dumpee.  Forget all of her good movies.


----------



## ellek72

I wish that both of these women would just shut up and move on.  I know they probably get asked about the situation constantly,but if it were me,I would just decline any and all questions regarding it.

I also think that Vogue stooped really low by putting that quote on their cover.Crap,Vogue,you're about fashion(or you used to be).Leave the gossip and innuendo to Star Mag.


----------



## kiss n tell

Just for the record JA and Brad's marriage was OVER and were going to seperate and divorce with or without Angelina.  Why all the hate on her when she just found a great friend in Brad and later her life partner.  Brad and Jen are responsible for ruining their marriage.  We all know that divorces take a really long time to sort out.  Brad pushed for Angelina to be in the MAMS - seems like he was far away emotionally from Jen.  I do not dislike Jen, actually I could be a fan if she had any good movies worth talking about.  I agree she seems like a total hypocrite and even says she lucky in love - NOT.  She has been cheated on and dumped by a huge loser IMO, since Brad.  

She is seen as whinny because poor me is all she cries.  That is why we all think she is pathetic.  She created her own image, she could have played this many different ways.  When she learns to forgive and move on she will then have a bigger heart and find the right man.  She is bitter and her heart seems crusty and hard.  I think the JA fans here need to send her letters to grow up and move beyond.  She has all the money in the world to see psychologists and go on retreats to help her heart.  She lives in the past and she cannot have a tomorrow like that.  I mean big deal if AJ talks about when she fell in love it was after JA and Brad fell out of love what is the big deal here, 4 years later.  I mean poor Jen, that is all I think she can't seem to move on.  Mantra for Jen "Fake it til you make it"


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why did she take off her pants for the first pic? Sand in that area isn't good you know....


----------



## lvstratus

She looks gorgeous at Vogue photoshoop.i loved to see Brad with her (don't like Angelina too much), but maybe they weren't "made" to each other...i don't know if their marriage did end before MR and MRS Smith movie, only THE COUPLE know, but for sure neither Jennifer or Angelina should talk about it in public


----------



## Korilynn

I still love Jen. I think she looks great...and for the record, if what has happened to her had happened to me, I would have said a hell of a lot more than what Jen has said!


----------



## Sarni

kiss n tell said:


> Just for the record JA and Brad's marriage was OVER and were going to seperate and divorce with or without Angelina. Why all the hate on her when she just found a great friend in Brad and later her life partner. Brad and Jen are responsible for ruining their marriage. We all know that divorces take a really long time to sort out. Brad pushed for Angelina to be in the MAMS - seems like he was far away emotionally from Jen. I do not dislike Jen, actually I could be a fan if she had any good movies worth talking about. I agree she seems like a total hypocrite and even says she lucky in love - NOT. She has been cheated on and dumped by a huge loser IMO, since Brad.
> 
> She is seen as whinny because poor me is all she cries. That is why we all think she is pathetic. She created her own image, she could have played this many different ways. When she learns to forgive and move on she will then have a bigger heart and find the right man. She is bitter and her heart seems crusty and hard. I think the JA fans here need to send her letters to grow up and move beyond. She has all the money in the world to see psychologists and go on retreats to help her heart. She lives in the past and she cannot have a tomorrow like that. I mean big deal if AJ talks about when she fell in love it was after JA and Brad fell out of love what is the big deal here, 4 years later. I mean poor Jen, that is all I think she can't seem to move on. Mantra for Jen "Fake it til you make it"


 
This is the biggest load of cr@p I have ever read on this site! 

WOW!!


----------



## karo

kiss n tell said:


> Just for the record JA and Brad's marriage was OVER and were going to seperate and divorce with or without Angelina. Why all the hate on her when she just found a great friend in Brad and later her life partner. Brad and Jen are responsible for ruining their marriage. We all know that divorces take a really long time to sort out. Brad pushed for Angelina to be in the MAMS - seems like he was far away emotionally from Jen. I do not dislike Jen, actually I could be a fan if she had any good movies worth talking about. I agree she seems like a total hypocrite and even says she lucky in love - NOT. She has been cheated on and dumped by a huge loser IMO, since Brad.
> 
> She is seen as whinny because poor me is all she cries. That is why we all think she is pathetic. She created her own image, she could have played this many different ways. When she learns to forgive and move on she will then have a bigger heart and find the right man. She is bitter and her heart seems crusty and hard. I think the JA fans here need to send her letters to grow up and move beyond. She has all the money in the world to see psychologists and go on retreats to help her heart. She lives in the past and she cannot have a tomorrow like that. I mean big deal if AJ talks about when she fell in love it was after JA and Brad fell out of love what is the big deal here, 4 years later. I mean poor Jen, that is all I think she can't seem to move on. Mantra for Jen "Fake it til you make it"


I don't think they would divorce if it wasn't for Angelina. Just a few weeks ago Angelina said that when they were shooting Mr. and Mrs. Smith they were falling in love and they were shooting this movie a long time before the divorce announcement. What's more how can you call Jennifer hypocratic? What has she said to make you think that? I think Angelina is the hypocratic one as she doesn't speak to her father, because he left her and her mother for another woman, while she broke Brad's marriage. This is hypocratic.
On the other hand Jennifer is the one who hasn't spoken about all this stuff, while Angelina ia bringing it up all the time, and it's been 4 years already! And now, when Jennifer tell how she feels about it for the first time you say she's whining and crying all the time?! And why do you think she should see a therapist? She's absolutely fine from what I can see, she's in a relationship, she moved on from Brad a long time ago and seems to be quite happy.


----------



## Jahpson

Beautylicious said:


> More Vogue pics of Jenn:


 

the one on the right should have been the cover. she look sexy there and I'm not even a lesbian


----------



## nicole2730

^^ what great pictures!!  i am in love with her hair, as always.  
they should have put one of THESE on the cover!


----------



## karo

^^^^ I agree Jahpson, the one on the right should have been on the cover. She looks so good.


----------



## Veelyn

karo said:


> I don't think they would divorce if it wasn't for Angelina. Just a few weeks ago Angelina said that when they were shooting Mr. and Mrs. Smith they were falling in love and they were shooting this movie a long time before the divorce announcement. What's more how can you call Jennifer hypocratic? What has she said to make you think that? *I think Angelina is the hypocratic one as she doesn't speak to her father, because he left her and her mother for another woman, while she broke Brad's marriage. This is hypocratic*.
> *On the other hand Jennifer is the one who hasn't spoken about all this stuff, while Angelina ia bringing it up all the time, and it's been 4 years already! And now, when Jennifer tell how she feels about it for the first time you say she's whining and crying all the time?!* And why do you think she should see a therapist? *She's absolutely fine from what I can see, she's in a relationship, she moved on from Brad a long time ago and seems to be quite happy*.


 
GREAT post. I totally agree with everything. I really didn't want to comment anymore on this subject, because it IS 4 years old, but since everyone else is, thought I'd throw in my 0.02, and just say that I agree. [Wow, run on sentence! LOL] But it is what it is. Seems like they have moved on with their relationships. I'm pretty used to Brad and Angie together, and they seem like a great family. Jen seems to be taming Mayer, so I guess we'll see what happens with that.


----------



## Veelyn

karo said:


> ^^^^ I agree Jahpson, *the one on the right should have been on the cover.* She looks so good.


 
ITA. These are gorgeous photos!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Beautylicious said:


> More Vogue pics of Jenn:


Love these pics. Thanks for posting.
My least favorite is the one they picked for the cover. I like the other shots much better.


----------



## Veelyn

^ The scenery is gorgeous! I really like the pic of her laying on the tree/post. She looks so genuinely happy!


----------



## purseinsanity

karo said:


> I think they all should finally stop talking about the past. A year ago it was Angelina who out of the blue started talking about how it all started, only two weeks ago again she said something about them falling in love while shooting the movie and Jen never responded this. Now she says nothing so negative and yet everybody's taking the mistress' side, which is kinda weird to me. If any woman get cheated on I would always back her, and I think this is what other women should do. What bothers me really is that Angelina is kind of hypocrite - she doesn't talk to her father because she left her mother for another woman, but on the other hand she doesn't she anything wrong in the fact that she was the reason for breaking abother marriage.
> I wouldn't want to be left by my husband for a younger and prettier woman and I think nobody would like to. On the other hand I would never be in a relationship with a man who has a wife - no matter if they're happy or not. If all women were like this, many more marriages would last and work out their problems.
> I know that if they were a great, flawless marriage he wouldn't even look on Angelina, but in the other hand, are there any perfect marriages?


 ITA!  Enough already.  Also seems like Angelina's the one who brings it up more often, usually around the time her movies are coming out.


----------



## BagLadie

Can you imagine losing your husband to the most beautiful woman in the world?  Then having to watch it all unfold before your eyes and everyone else's??  Then have everyone watch you to see how you are going to react?  She has to watch Brad all over the damn tabloids and see baby after baby after baby.....see him happy....see him in love....see him with 6 children......I can't imagine how she gets through that day after day.

She does it with grace and dignity in my opinion.  I could never have held up so well.  She was married to someone she probably wanted to spend forever with and have children with.  Now she has to watch him do it with another woman.  She can't go to a grocery store without seeing their happy pictures all over the store.  

I have nothing against Brad and Angelina.  I think they're a beautiful family.  But give Jen a break here.  Why does everyone have to scrutinize her and judge every move she makes.  Personally, I think she seems like a great person who has done very well for herself.


----------



## Sarni

BagLadie said:


> Can you imagine losing your husband to the most beautiful woman in the world? Then having to watch it all unfold before your eyes and everyone else's?? Then have everyone watch you to see how you are going to react? She has to watch Brad all over the damn tabloids and see baby after baby after baby.....see him happy....see him in love....see him with 6 children......I can't imagine how she gets through that day after day.
> 
> She does it with grace and dignity in my opinion. I could never have held up so well. She was married to someone she probably wanted to spend forever with and have children with. Now she has to watch him do it with another woman. She can't go to a grocery store without seeing their happy pictures all over the store.
> 
> I have nothing against Brad and Angelina. I think they're a beautiful family. But give Jen a break here. Why does everyone have to scrutinize her and judge every move she makes. Personally, I think she seems like a great person who has done very well for herself.


 
Well said  I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Roo

Wasn't Angelina pregnant even before the divorce from JA was final?  :s

I guess you can't really control bad behavior and bad judgment in people.  They are going to do what they are going to do.  I think that JA is right about the discretion part.  Its bad enough to get dumped, but to have you face rubbed in it for years and years is a bit much.  I think AJ needs to move on too, and stop taking shots at her.

My biggest issue is that AJ has a history of getting involved with men who are attached to other women.  Billy Bob Thornton was ENGAGED and living with Laura Dern when he met AJ.  LD found out she'd been dumped when she was contacted by the press after he and AJ got married in Vegas.  :s  There seems to be a pattern there and it's sort of ironic since she's disowned her own father (supposedly) because he left the family for another woman.

I think AJ has some serious issues (IMO) and having all the children, etc., is probably an attempt to fill a void of some kind.  I'm just playing armchair shrink, so who knows.

What I do know is that men who cheat, do it again and again.  AJ may be feeling invicible now, but she's in her 30s already and her film career is on it's downslide now.  No matter how talented you are, it is extremely hard to get good parts after the age of 40.  If Brad cheated on JA, he'll do it to her too... she won't be a pretty young thing forever.  But I personally think AJ will dump him before that happens... probably for another actor who is "unavailable" and higher on the food chain.


----------



## kcf68

Jennifer is a classy woman, if all that happened to me I would not of said it was really "uncool", I would of had said some nastier words than that.   Brad and Angie should really be more respectful towards this situation.  They make a great couple though. By the way Jennifer is just as beautiful as Angelina!


----------



## Veelyn

BagLadie said:


> Can you imagine losing your husband to the most beautiful woman in the world? Then having to watch it all unfold before your eyes and everyone else's?? Then have everyone watch you to see how you are going to react? She has to watch Brad all over the damn tabloids and see baby after baby after baby.....see him happy....see him in love....see him with 6 children......I can't imagine how she gets through that day after day.
> 
> She does it with grace and dignity in my opinion. I could never have held up so well. She was married to someone she probably wanted to spend forever with and have children with. Now she has to watch him do it with another woman. She can't go to a grocery store without seeing their happy pictures all over the store.
> 
> I have nothing against Brad and Angelina. I think they're a beautiful family. But give Jen a break here. Why does everyone have to scrutinize her and judge every move she makes. *Personally, I think she seems like a great person who has done very well for herself*.


 
Agreed!

[However, I don't think AJ is the most beautiful woman in the world, but to each their own!]


----------



## Veelyn

Roo said:


> Wasn't Angelina pregnant even before the divorce from JA was final? :s
> 
> I guess you can't really control bad behavior and bad judgment in people. They are going to do what they are going to do. I think that JA is right about the discretion part. Its bad enough to get dumped, but to have you face rubbed in it for years and years is a bit much. I think AJ needs to move on too, and stop taking shots at her.
> 
> My biggest issue is that AJ has a history of getting involved with men who are attached to other women. Billy Bob Thornton was ENGAGED and living with Laura Dern when he met AJ. LD found out she'd been dumped when she was contacted by the press after he and AJ got married in Vegas. :s There seems to be a pattern there and it's sort of ironic since she's disowned her own father (supposedly) because he left the family for another woman.
> 
> *I think AJ has some serious issues (IMO) and having all the children, etc., is probably an attempt to fill a void of some kind. I'm just playing armchair shrink, so who knows.*
> 
> What I do know is that men who cheat, do it again and again. AJ may be feeling invicible now, but she's in her 30s already and her film career is on it's downslide now. No matter how talented you are, it is extremely hard to get good parts after the age of 40. *If Brad cheated on JA, he'll do it to her too... she won't be a pretty young thing forever.* But I personally think AJ will dump him before that happens... probably for another actor who is "unavailable" and higher on the food chain.


 
ITA. They've lasted longer than I thought they would of.


----------



## princesalinda

Wow...some of the people here are talking straight out of their rear ends.


----------



## Veelyn

^ ?


----------



## rubylola

The last few pages of this thread are pretty funny. 

There are all these long posts, from Angie-lovers, going *on and on and on* about "whiney, ego-maniac, loser Jen", who "shouldn't be talking about Brad and Angelina" (blah, blah, blah...) 

and then these same posters turn round and say 

"God, I am so over this", "Are people still talking about this?" 

Yes- YOU are still talking about it! If you are so bored, and so over it- *just don't mention it*.


----------



## karo

Roo said:


> Wasn't Angelina pregnant even before the divorce from JA was final? :s
> 
> I guess you can't really control bad behavior and bad judgment in people. They are going to do what they are going to do. I think that JA is right about the discretion part. Its bad enough to get dumped, but to have you face rubbed in it for years and years is a bit much. I think AJ needs to move on too, and stop taking shots at her.
> 
> My biggest issue is that AJ has a history of getting involved with men who are attached to other women. Billy Bob Thornton was ENGAGED and living with Laura Dern when he met AJ. LD found out she'd been dumped when she was contacted by the press after he and AJ got married in Vegas. :s There seems to be a pattern there and it's sort of ironic since she's disowned her own father (supposedly) because he left the family for another woman.
> 
> I think AJ has some serious issues (IMO) and having all the children, etc., is probably an attempt to fill a void of some kind. I'm just playing armchair shrink, so who knows.
> 
> What I do know is that men who cheat, do it again and again. AJ may be feeling invicible now, but she's in her 30s already and her film career is on it's downslide now. No matter how talented you are, it is extremely hard to get good parts after the age of 40. If Brad cheated on JA, he'll do it to her too... she won't be a pretty young thing forever. But I personally think AJ will dump him before that happens... probably for another actor who is "unavailable" and higher on the food chain.


 I couldn't have said it better, nor I couldn't agree more. The moment they got together (that is from the moment Brad left his wife for Angelina) I thought that if he once left his wife for another woman, he will probably do it again. I'm sure at some point Angelina is afraid of that too. So maybe that's the real reason she decided to get pregnant after all? To give him a biological child he wanted so much and couldn't wait for his wife to give him.


----------



## Roo

princesalinda said:


> Wow...some of the people here are talking straight out of their rear ends.



Your other 239834390843 posts in the Angelina & Brad thread are calling you...


----------



## Nat

^ LOL!

ITA Bagladie and Roo, very well said.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow, this thread is getting ugly....lol...it's like I'm reading something out of a soap opera....:s I say everyone should just drop the cattiness and get back to what's the REAL TOPIC HERE...JENNIFER ANISTON. Just like the Brad and Angelina have a thread about them....this is a thread about Jennifer.


----------



## Roo

I don't want to seem like I am trying to take anything away from AJ talent-wise.  I think she is a very talented (albeit troubled) woman.


----------



## Roo

Sweetpea83 said:


> Wow, this thread is getting ugly....lol...it's like I'm reading something out of a soap opera....:s



It *is* a soap opera!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Seriously...I'm going to have to drink a martini and read all this drama...lol..too bad I'm at work.


----------



## princesalinda

Roo said:


> Your other 239834390843 posts in the Angelina & Brad thread are calling you...



uh huh...truth hurts.


----------



## shoegal27

All I see in Jennifer is a women of strength and beauty.  She like all of us has seen many ups and many downs, but always come up classy and level headed.  This is what I love about her, and this is what so many of us can relate to.  More power to you Jenn, I wish you the best!


----------



## Nat

Sweetpea83 said:


> Wow, this thread is getting ugly....lol...it's like I'm reading something out of a soap opera....:s I say everyone should just drop the cattiness and get back to what's the REAL TOPIC HERE...JENNIFER ANISTON. Just like the Brad and Angelina have a thread about them....this is a thread about Jennifer.


 
I agree. Let's try to keep this a positive thread about Jennifer


----------



## Danica

I love Jen and Angie both. Although I do think Angelina was in the wrong. Jen looks amazing in these new photo's, she has a great body!


----------



## BagLadie

I like Jen Aniston.  Ever since she was on Friends.  I enjoy her movies and I love to look at pics of her because I admire her style.  She is funny and pretty - two qualities I admire in a woman.  She has endured such hardship with such style and grace.   I don't click onto many threads in this section but I come to this one because I love looking at pics of her simply because I admire her.   

I have viewed some threads in this section of the forum of people I can't stand (Paris Hilton for one) and have started typing very derogatory things about her but then deleted them because people that go to them do so because they are fans of hers.  I wouldn't want to be insulting to them so I refrain from even going in there.  I don't understand coming into this thread if you're not a fan of hers.  I stay away from the threads of people I don't care for.


----------



## keodi

MichelleAntonia said:


> from my understanding, reading the above excerpt, as well as other media bits about it- she was asked straight out. she didn't initiate the dialogue regarding angelina. angelina did, however, recently talk publicly about that time and her relationship with brad back then. it seems to me that some people, the media very much included, wanted to incite a reaction from her.
> 
> she takes all the blame for "constantly bringing it up" when it seems that it's others talking about it, asking her about it, cooking up things to put on magazine covers to keep the "scandal" going. how that's her fault, i really i can't fathom. *all she's guilty of is giving in to being pushed for a reaction. perhaps she shouldn't do that, maybe she should try harder to have no response, but really. imagine yourself in that situation. *
> 
> *i really do think she gets an unfair shake in all this. i'm not even gonna mention that what brought it on is something done against her. still, she gets the short end of the stick as far as the media and public are concerned*.


 
well said!


----------



## shoegal27

BagLadie said:


> I like Jen Aniston. Ever since she was on Friends. I enjoy her movies and I love to look at pics of her because I admire her style. She is funny and pretty - two qualities I admire in a woman. She has endured such hardship with such style and grace. I don't click onto many threads in this section but I come to this one because I love looking at pics of her simply because I admire her.
> 
> I have viewed some threads in this section of the forum of people I can't stand (Paris Hilton for one) and have started typing very derogatory things about her but then deleted them because people that go to them do so because they are fans of hers. I wouldn't want to be insulting to them so I refrain from even going in there. I don't understand coming into this thread if you're not a fan of hers. I stay away from the threads of people I don't care for.


 

I totally agree.  Unlike many many celebs in Hollywood, Jenn is extremely classy and elegant.  I know I would not have handled her situation as wonderfully as she has.  Jenn is my girl.. my favorite.  She has every reason to feel the way she does, those are her thoughts and her feelings about something that has happened to her and only her.


----------



## Lec8504

seton said:


> Some people might think that she is talking about her PRESENT since she is still living with BP and has 6 kids with him.
> 
> However, it's the PAST with JenJen and there lies the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never posted in this thread before today. I came by here because I want to JenJen to stop her pathetic whining. I dont care if she is constantly asked about it. Maybe if she doesnt stop by The Ivy desperately looking for attention, she wont be. Woman up!


 
oh please, if angelina wants to talk about the present then talk about her FAMILY..stop bringing up the PAST where she supposedly fell in love with a married man.  She needs to have some tact and realize that during that time it wasn't just about her and brad pitt, there was another women involved.  brad pitts wife at the time = jennifer aniston.  

Jennifer can't seem to get a break, when she doesn't say anything then angelina fans like yourself will say that she has no backbone, and when she does decide to stand up for herself then you guys cry about how she's "whinning".  Some of the stuff the "saint angelina" lovers are writting about jennifer is what really irks me.  There's no need to get that mean or rude about her, she has done nothing wrong to you guys lol.  You don't see jennifer fans calling angelina an evil, psychotic, *passive-agressive*, husband stealing wh*re, do you?   

Angelina is not a saint, no matter how much humanitarian good she has done.  I admire her for all of her humanitarian work, and her being a seemingly good mother to those children.  But I'm not going to close my eyes and say that she doesn't have any faults.  One of her major faults is basically her personal love-life, she's had a history of being "the other woman".   Before when the whole divorce went down, angelina fans would say that brad and her did not have an affair, that they fell in love AFTER mr. and mrs. smith.  Obviously that was incorrect, because angelina herself confirmed it.  Even if her and brad did not have a sexual relationship (which i highly doubt, wasn't there stories about crazy animal sex sounds coming from their hotel room?), they still had an affair!  An affair of the heart is the same thing, if not as bad as a physical affair.  

Angelina needs to learn tact and to stop mentioning the past when she was involved in an affair with a married man, Jennifer should have said this a long time ago but oh well good for her for standing up for herself, and Brad needs to get a backbone.  

Anyhow, those vogue pictures of Jennifer is gorgeous!  I love the one where her legs are curled up in front of her, they should've used that as the cover imo.  Her body is TDF though...


----------



## Lec8504

Roo said:


> Wasn't Angelina pregnant even before the divorce from JA was final? :s
> 
> I guess you can't really control bad behavior and bad judgment in people. They are going to do what they are going to do. I think that JA is right about the discretion part. Its bad enough to get dumped, but to have you face rubbed in it for years and years is a bit much. I think AJ needs to move on too, and stop taking shots at her.
> 
> My biggest issue is that AJ has a history of getting involved with men who are attached to other women. Billy Bob Thornton was ENGAGED and living with Laura Dern when he met AJ. LD found out she'd been dumped when she was contacted by the press after he and AJ got married in Vegas. :s There seems to be a pattern there and it's sort of ironic since she's disowned her own father (supposedly) because he left the family for another woman.
> 
> I think AJ has some serious issues (IMO) and having all the children, etc., is probably an attempt to fill a void of some kind. I'm just playing armchair shrink, so who knows.
> 
> What I do know is that men who cheat, do it again and again. AJ may be feeling invicible now, but she's in her 30s already and her film career is on it's downslide now. No matter how talented you are, it is extremely hard to get good parts after the age of 40. If Brad cheated on JA, he'll do it to her too... she won't be a pretty young thing forever. But I personally think AJ will dump him before that happens... probably for another actor who is "unavailable" and higher on the food chain.


 


Great post!

edit: how funny..i went over to the angelina thread (since I like looking at pics of their children...I actually really don't dislike angelina now, just her past actions..but anyhow) and I saw another poster said "those trolls" refering to -I can only assume- some of the girls over in this thread because we don't agree with her point of view.  How mature


----------



## scarlett_2005

Jennifer is going to be on Oprah tomorrow. 

http://www.oprah.com/dated/oprahshow/oprahshow_20081112_beyonce
The beautiful and talented Jennifer Aniston is here! Then, Beyonce takes the stage with a performance from her latest  album.                                                               (PG)


----------



## Lec8504

what channel is oprah on again?


----------



## kiss n tell

Lec8504 said:


> Great post!
> 
> edit: how funny..i went over to the angelina thread (since I like looking at pics of their children...I actually really don't dislike angelina now, just her past actions..but anyhow) and I saw another poster said "those trolls" refering to -I can only assume- some of the girls over in this thread because we don't agree with her point of view. How mature


 
How many times have you said on here that you were done LEC8504.  I get the defense of JA but wow are you saing anything new?  No.  And yes you went over to the AJ and Brad thread to TRY and start it but you were unlucky there.  See the whole thing can be seen in pics.  The growing apart of JA and Brad and his falling in love with AJ.  Jen's bitterness and their happiness.  I hope Jen finds someone better than JM and has everything she wants, I really do.  Happiness is a birthright.  She needs to get over it and so do we.  I defend Angie b/c she has changed the world for the better, and she and Brad have changed the lives of 6 beautiful children.  Still mad at her for something 4 years ago?  Stay mad...


----------



## kiss n tell

karo said:


> I couldn't have said it better, nor I couldn't agree more. The moment they got together (that is from the moment Brad left his wife for Angelina) I thought that if he once left his wife for another woman, he will probably do it again. I'm sure at some point Angelina is afraid of that too. So maybe that's the real reason she decided to get pregnant after all? To give him a biological child he wanted so much and couldn't wait for his wife to give him.


 
Angelina doesn't fear much at all!  She is so strong and amazing.  She has been to some of the most dangerous countries in the world.  Funny how you see AJ giving Brad a baby - kind of a twisted reason to have a baby...
Actually it is a respect for her partner - yes he wanted one and its called compromise and selflessly giving unlike the unlucky one who now cries about it.  I bet that is her biggest regret - she should had his child, her career has gone nowhere...


----------



## twiggers

She is an actress and her ex-husband was an actor. Their lives will ALWAYS be in the public eye. She knew that when she married him. So to say "Aw poor Jen, had to deal with the divorce in the public eye'. Boo hoo. So did lots of other actors and actresses who divorced.
It takes two to tango, and at some point either JA or AJ need to man up and just stop answering questions about it..and maybe, just maybe, it'll go away.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Lec8504 said:


> what channel is oprah on again?


You can check here.
http://www.oprah.com/locallistings


----------



## Grace123

What I hate to see is how the two women in this triangle are taking ALL the heat; one is accused of being a man-stealer, the other accused of not being a good wife, etc.

What about the MARRIED MAN'S responsibility in all this? He was 50% of what appears was  a failing marriage, why didn't HE step up to the plate and handle his relationship with his WIFE before jumping headfirst into another relationship? Where were his priorities? Why is his selfish behavior excused? Why isn't HE getting guff about all the hurt he caused?

I hate to see women beat up each other over some man, even if he IS a movie star and is good-looking. And I really hate to see women argue about which chick is 'right' here. I imagine that if the hurt was deep enough, maybe 4 years isn't enough to get over it. Who is to say how long someone should mourn for a failed marriage and 'just get over it?'

Point is I don't think any man is worth losing one's self-respect over and I hope Ms. Aniston can figure that out and get past Pitt. There's an old saying:

"Men are like buses, another comes along every 20 minutes."


----------



## Lec8504

kiss n tell said:


> How many times have you said on here that you were done LEC8504. I get the defense of JA but wow are you saing anything new? No. And yes you went over to the AJ and Brad thread to TRY and start it but you were unlucky there. See the whole thing can be seen in pics. The growing apart of JA and Brad and his falling in love with AJ. Jen's bitterness and their happiness. I hope Jen finds someone better than JM and has everything she wants, I really do. Happiness is a birthright. She needs to get over it and so do we. I defend Angie b/c she has changed the world for the better, and she and Brad have changed the lives of 6 beautiful children. Still mad at her for something 4 years ago? Stay mad...


 
when did i say that I was done? 
edit: nevermind I see where I did say it, i said it in the beginning, since I thought you guys would drop it, but since you guys didn't and it just got nastier then I don't see why I need to keep my mouth shut.

I didn't try to start anything in the AJ thread, I was just pointing out that the poster was being extremely rude.  So please get your facts straight.  I even told her to PM me before it gets out of hand, she was the one that started by calling people names.  All of you guys have been extremely rude from the get go imo, none of us started to become nasty toward angelina.  Before all of this went down, I actually go to the AJ thread a lot, since I think she has a beautiful family.  

I'm repeating myself because it seems like to me, that people like you are not really comprending what i'm saying or do not want to.

Also, I go into the angelina thread because I actually like her family now, but I don't understand why you would go into the jennifer thread when you and that other poster obviously has nothing by animosity for her.


----------



## spendalot

Common people! The press is messing with your heads. This is the exact reaction they want. 

And you ask why they keep bringing up the past ush:


----------



## Lec8504

Beautylicious said:


> More Vogue pics of Jenn:


 
I love this picture of her!


----------



## imashopaholic

^ Wow... they're not the thighs of a typical 40 year old. She's got such a great body!


----------



## kanin8

spendalot said:


> Common people! The press is messing with your heads. This is the exact reaction they want.
> 
> And you ask why they keep bringing up the past ush:


 
You're right ... 
I love Jen because of this




and I love Angie because of this





For their private life, I have no comment... Just wish them the best


----------



## purplepinky

Originally posted by PRINCESALINDA.......





> uh huh...truth hurts



I have never posted in here, I just came in now to see Jen's beautiful Vogue photos and although there are some nasty posts in here...the one I posted above is my favourite. It's as if to suggest you, Princesalinda actually fancy yourself to know "the truth" about ANY of these peoples (angelina, brad or jen) lives and further to that, that it's your job to "enlighten" all of us fellow TPFers. It's really quite humorous. I hope you spend this much time and emotions on your OWN personal relationships.


----------



## Megs

Ok come on guys, this thread is getting nuts. 

If you have nothing nice to say, go to a different thread. You can give your opinion with some tact and respect, but I see so many people getting so worked up over this, and it is causing lots of drama. 

So please be respectful, especially the nasty rude posts, or this may not be the right forum for you.


----------



## Jahpson

Grace123 said:


> What I hate to see is how the two women in this triangle are taking ALL the heat; one is accused of being a man-stealer, the other accused of not being a good wife, etc.
> 
> What about the MARRIED MAN'S responsibility in all this? He was 50% of what appears was a failing marriage, why didn't HE step up to the plate and handle his relationship with his WIFE before jumping headfirst into another relationship? Where were his priorities? Why is his selfish behavior excused? Why isn't HE getting guff about all the hurt he caused?
> 
> I hate to see women beat up each other over some man, even if he IS a movie star and is good-looking. And I really hate to see women argue about which chick is 'right' here. I imagine that if the hurt was deep enough, maybe 4 years isn't enough to get over it. Who is to say how long someone should mourn for a failed marriage and 'just get over it?'
> 
> Point is I don't think any man is worth losing one's self-respect over and I hope Ms. Aniston can figure that out and get past Pitt. There's an old saying:
> 
> "Men are like buses, another comes along every 20 minutes."


 



Post of the hour!!

I have YET to hear anyone berate Brad for what he did. Angie didnt steal Brad, and Jennifer didn't make him leave!!

Brad makes his own decisions and choose for all this to happen. well said


----------



## envyme

Jahpson said:


> Post of the hour!!
> 
> I have YET to hear anyone berate Brad for what he did. *Angie didnt steal Brad, and Jennifer didn't make him leave*!!
> 
> Brad makes his own decisions and choose for all this to happen. well said



I agree completely!! Brad did not want to be with Jennifer anymore. End of story.


----------



## kiss n tell

envyme said:


> I agree completely!! Brad did not want to be with Jennifer anymore. End of story.


 Yes - now we all can rest because it is that simple.  Imean no one can steal a grown man.  At least I did not see an Amber Alert on him?


----------



## Jahpson

^^  on amber alert


----------



## Sweetpea83

kiss n tell said:


> Yes - now we all can rest because it is that simple. Imean no one can steal a grown man. At least I did not see an Amber Alert on him?


 

 So true.


----------



## envyme

kiss n tell said:


> Yes - now we all can rest because it is that simple.  Imean no one can steal a grown man.  *At least I did not see an Amber Alert on him*?




LMAO!!  Maybe he was glamoured by Angie LOL! Remember the vial of blood she use to wear as a necklace pendant? Maybe Angie is really a vampire .


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Anyone see Oprah today? I missed it, darn classes!


----------



## shoegal27

OH thank goodness^^^^^^ Back to topic.. of JENNNNN!
yes I saw her on Oprah, she looked beautiful, very happy and full of energy and overall she looked really full of joy.  I love her and wish her the very best.

here is a clip
http://defamer.com/5086475/aniston-on-oprah-2-the-uncooling


----------



## imashopaholic

It's impossible not to love her after watching that Oprah clip. She's so down to earth and doesn't take herself or life too seriously. I bet she'd be so much fun to be around and a great friend.


----------



## BagLadie

Ohhhh I missed this show!!  I never remember it's on!  I LOVE her and think she handled herself quite well from what I take on that clip.   I can't stop looking at her hair!  She is just too pretty.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Wow...I would have left SO awkward being asked such things. This is the first time I have seen her being asked straighted out on a filmed interview I would have just...I don't know..I hope she gets everything she wants in her life!


----------



## siworae

i thought she handled herself very well on Oprah... it was just as i'd thought... i don't think she came out and said it like the way Vogue slapped that headline on the cover.  she looked great, and seemed really happy.  hopefully, the media will stop giving her such a hard time.


----------



## imashopaholic

In hindsight she probably wishes she would've said no comment. After all, it was 100 years ago, as Jen points out.


----------



## gucci lover

I saw it and she looked absolutely gorgeous!  Better than ever!!!  Jen even said it's so not like Vogue to use her quote on the cover.  Let's see if she works with them again.


----------



## rileygirl

Not a fan of Oprah but bummed I missed Jen on her show.  I love Jen Aniston!!!


----------



## ellek72

She was great on 30 Rock last night!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer were spotted enjoying each others company yesterday in New York City.


----------



## karo

She looks great. Wonder who makes her bag, Bottega?


----------



## karo

*Jen and John to engage?* 

While at the Keep a Child Alive event in New York earlier on Thursday, *John Mayer* said, I think Id be pretty good at proposing. Id figure that out. Id get creative.
I feel in the last couple of years Ive been very defensive, the 30-year-old singer said. Thats sort of the exact opposite of making music. The refinement process is a little harder. Its also difficult to write songs about love lost and love found. I believe in my ability as a writer. I think it might take a little longer.


----------



## savvy23

envyme said:


> LMAO!! Maybe he was glamoured by Angie LOL! Remember the vial of blood she use to wear as a necklace pendant? Maybe Angie is really a vampire .


 GLAMed by Angelina...I LOVE IT!


----------



## scarlett_2005

ellek72 said:


> She was great on 30 Rock last night!


I missed this last night because I was watching CSI. Anyone know if this episode is available online yet?


----------



## TravelBug

I thought Jennifer Aniston handled the Oprah interview very well. She was relaxed, happy, confident, and graceful.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Can anyone ID her boots in these latest pics? I love them!


----------



## carriebradshaw

Her interview on Oprah was great!  I loved that she said the headline on the cover was so "not en Vogue".  Such a classy lady! and like a previous post mentioned, I bet she would be such a fun and loyal friend to have!


----------



## bb10lue

she was great on that interview!!!! Happy, sweet and classy!! I wish the best for her


----------



## imashopaholic

Sorry, but I'll never be happy that she reunited with John the jerk. I don't trust him as far as I could throw him.


----------



## sierrasun1

Definitely not a fan of John Mayer, either.  Did you hear he's going to do a "variety show"?


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love Jen.  I feel that she has really been through sooo much. I hope John isn't an a-hole


----------



## shoegal27

sierrasun1 said:


> Definitely not a fan of John Mayer, either. Did you hear he's going to do a "variety show"?


 
no no no,. that was just started on TMZ, meaning they had clips of him all over the place doing dumb things... like a variety show.. hes not doing one.. LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

NicolesCloset said:


> I love Jen.  I feel that she has really been through sooo much. I hope John isn't an a-hole



i hope so too. i'm not quick to take public perception as truth, so i'm giving him the benefit of the doubt, despite the things floating around.

when he first got some fame, he came across as a really honest, no ******** and SMART guy with a lot to say. honestly, a lot that i related to. he was a totally normal guy, he just happened to be famous for being a musician. like i say, i really do not want to judge, and i won't. it seems like maybe fame changed him a little but i'm not going to say that because i don't know him.

jen's been through a lot. a lot i'm sure that she's learned from. she's a mature adult who is well adjusted and down to earth- why would she, especially after the way her past relationships ended, choose to date, then GET BACK TOGETHER with a guy that was a complete a-hole? maybe we're not seeing the whole picture here. in fact, i know we're not. that's why i refrain from judgement, regardless of how much things may be leaning this way or that.


----------



## shoegal27

Jenn on Oprah, in pieces... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5IG8cKpRE8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjdKPSUayfI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmn_pS9Zs2I


----------



## debsmith

Great interview....so refreshing!  Love Jenn!


----------



## nataliam1976

Not only she looks beautiful and radiant, but she also comes across as incredibly smart and sweet.

Why didnt Vogue put the quote of her saying she is proud of Brad and that he did some amazing things in the last few years? the spin drives me crazy sometimes...


----------



## noon

Her hair looked fabulous on Oprah. She seems genuinely happy.


----------



## nicole2730

i am IN LOVE with this jacket also - is it marc something... can never remember the name


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her jacket is by Rick Owens and it's cute!


----------



## lvstratus

She is truly a classic lady!i love ther interview, she is so funny too!
i wish the best for her!everyone says she needs to move on, but i wonder if we were in her place and going trough what she lived, if we would be capable of...


----------



## Korilynn

Does anyone else think her stomach looks a little...weird...in that picture?^
There isnt any truth to the pregnancy rumors...is there?


----------



## sierrasun1

I think there was a definite change in her body language when Oprah brought up the Vogue interview and quote.  I'm sure she'd like to do an interview where the issue isn't even brought up at all.... for instance, they didn't once mention her episode of 30 Rock (which was airing that same night)... and, even Oprah had starred on 30 Rock so I'm surprised it wasn't a topic!


----------



## Charlie

Has this been posted?

*It almost seen like she has been reading some of the post on tPF!!!! *

*Jennifer Aniston: I Hate "This Whole 'Poor Lonely Jen' Thing"*






Jennifer Aniston arrives at the premiere of Glamour Reel Moments presented by Suave held at the Directors Guild of America on October 14, 2008 in Los Angeles, CA.Us Magazine Jennifer Aniston doesn't want anyone's pity over her love life.

"This whole 'Poor lonely Jen' thing, this idea that I'm so unlucky in love?," she says in her buzzed-about December Vogue interview. "I actually feel I've been unbelievably lucky in love...I'm right where I'm supposed to be."

Her marriage to Brad Pitt simply "didn't work out," she says.

Look back at Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston's most romantic moments.

"Whoever said everything has to be forever," she explains. "That's setting your hopes too high. It's too much pressure. And I think if you put that pressure on yourself that's unattainable."

Post-Pitt, she says she has met many lovely guys.

Vince Vaughn helped her bounce back.

"I call Vince my defibrillator," Aniston says. "He literally brought me back to life ... He was lovely and fun and perfect for the time we had together."

Even with her on-again beau John Mayer, the actress says, "I deeply, deeply care about him; we talk, we adore one another. And that's where it is."

Still, she stresses, she refuses to live her life for a man.

"I never liked Sex and the City, the kind of thing where women only feel empowered once they find the Man," Aniston says. "It is just not up my alley. I don't believe in it."

I'm going to have children," she declares. "I just know it."


http://omg.yahoo.com/news/jennifer-aniston-i-hate-this-whole-poor-lonely-jen-thing/15305?nc


----------



## shoegal27

ooohh, if you are lurking Jen, I just love you, I'm cheering you on and wish you all the best... next time I'm in LA we'll do lunch at Il sole, which is one of my fav places now too!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston was up in New York City leading the charge to what became a photog frenzy on Saturday night (November 15).
The former Friends starlet was spotted paying a visit to Dos Caminos Restaurant in Manhattan for the Saturday Nigh Live afterparty, where fellow guests included Justin Timberlake and Natalie Portman.


----------



## Tangerine

I hope she isn't pregnant.

Independently I think John Mayer seems like an intelligent talented guy, but honestly, when I think about what it would be like to date him.... I seriously shudder. Theres just something about him that shoots off such intense vibes of STAY AWAY DECENT WOMEN. Maybe I'm judging too much. I feel like she needs someone like, say, Hugh Jackman or Eric Bana. THose dudes seem to have the opposite vibe... in terms of famous dudes, they are the best example I can think of of those 'rock solid' decent types.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^you mean an australian?


----------



## imashopaholic

Oh yeah... an Aussie man will fix just about anything!


----------



## Nat

shoegal27 said:


> Jenn on Oprah, in pieces...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5IG8cKpRE8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjdKPSUayfI&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmn_pS9Zs2I


 

Nice interview, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tangerine

imashopaholic said:


> Oh yeah... an Aussie man will fix just about anything!



Haha, I guess that's what I meant and didn't even realize it!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Beautylicious said:


> Nice interview, thanks for sharing


 
NO problem..


----------



## Lec8504

Tangerine said:


> I hope she isn't pregnant.
> 
> Independently I think John Mayer seems like an intelligent talented guy, but honestly, when I think about what it would be like to date him.... I seriously shudder. Theres just something about him that shoots off such intense vibes of STAY AWAY DECENT WOMEN. Maybe I'm judging too much. I feel like she needs someone like, say, Hugh Jackman or Eric Bana. THose dudes seem to have the opposite vibe... in terms of famous dudes, they are the best example I can think of of those 'rock solid' decent types.



hahah.  I totally agree, both regarding the aussie men and that John Mayer is...so..ugh.


----------



## beauxgoris

When does her Vogue issue hit news stands?


----------



## Veelyn

Last Thursday, *John Mayer *and *Jennifer Maniston* were "nonstop, dirty-dancing machines" at a downtown NYC hot spot, blabbed a witness to the _NY Daily News_.
The source also noticed that Maniston kept away from the hard stuff.
Why no booze, Jenny?
Are y'all working on the baby or is it inside of you already?
Man's getting up there in age! NOW's the time, honey.


----------



## kiss n tell

OMG I hope she is pregnant because she wants a baby so much.  I don't like her creepy boyfriend though.  He better know what he is getting into...


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* opens up about her TV and movie career in this weekends New York Times Magazine. Here are some highlights via Us Weekly:
*On her new movies title*: I wish it was _Shes Just Not That Into_. Unfortunately, its _Hes Just Not That Into You_. The other would be more empowering. 
*On finding success after Friends ended in 2004*: I thought Id never get movies.
*On landing her role of spoiled Rachel Green*: [It was] the first time I felt like part of the cool kids.
*On watching Friends re-runs on TV*: There are times I dont even remember that particular show. This is horrible to say, but there are times when I laugh my rear end off. And I get in debates with people who are over and say, _Friends_ is not my thing. Excuse you!
*On if Friends would be a hit today*: Hard to tell  that was a different time. Now TV has too much to do with celebrity. We have reality television, where people try to become celebrities.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ great picture of her - i'll say it for the hundredth time I LOVE HER HAIR!!


----------



## Swanky

cute pic!


----------



## Swanky

Why would someone call her Maniston?  What specifically about her looks like a male?
I don't think she's a great beauty, but I don't see any masculine qualities?


----------



## nicole2730

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Why would someone call her Maniston?*  What specifically about her looks like a male?
> I don't think she's a great beauty, but I don't see any masculine qualities?



^^ i think that's a combo of john mayer and jennifer aniston? like beniffer?


----------



## scarlett_2005

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> cute pic!


Love this pic. She looks great.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I like that picture too! And great hair as always!


----------



## siworae

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ i think that's a combo of john mayer and jennifer aniston? like beniffer?



she's been called maniston before she started dating John Mayer.  so, i'm pretty sure that's not it.  i thought gossip columnists (especially Perez Hilton) and others refer to her by that name because they don't like her... i think it's mean spirited, and i don't see anything about her that looks like a man.


----------



## Swanky

oh.. . well then I think it's stupid - either way for either reason! LOL!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I love that pic!  

I miss Friends.


----------



## shoegal27

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> cute pic!


 
I had to look twice, I thought it was Sarah Jessica!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yeah it's Perez who always calls her Maniston for some reason, for no other reason than to poke fun at her I guess. He seems to hate her, I don't get why though.


----------



## sheanabelle

Maniston reminds me of when they referred to her and Vince  as Vaughniston.


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone have the new Vogue with her in it yet?


----------



## karo

*John Mayer* met girlfriend *Jennifer Aniston*&#8217;s dad, also named *John*, Wednesday at Beverly Hills Hotel&#8217;s posh Polo Lounge. 
Joining *Jen*, 39, and *John*, 31, was _Days of our Lives_ star *John Aniston*, 75, and his second wife, *Jen*&#8217;s stepmom *Sherry Rooney*, and another older couple.
&#8220;*Jen*&#8217;s dad seemed very impressed with *John* and the two got on real well,&#8221; an onlooker tells Star.
Even though the two sat directly across the table from her dad, &#8220;they couldn&#8217;t keep their hands off each other,&#8221; an eyewitness reveals. &#8220;*Jen* was constantly rubbing his hair and *John* was rubbing her back, then every so often they would steal a kiss. They both looked very happy and very much in love.&#8221;
Adds another onlooker: &#8220;*John* and *Jen* held hands under the table. She would put her arm around him and he would reach up and grasp her hands. But *John* was fidgeting and texting under the table looking a bit nervous.&#8221;
After starting with a round of cocktails, *John *and *Jen *shared a salad, followed by a fish entree. She was even seen feeding him a vegetable off her fork. 
&#8220;*John* spent a lot of time talking about his music philosophies &#8212; why certain decades have better music,&#8221; says the eyewitness. &#8220;He discussed his experiences with *Aretha Franklin* and made a joke about *Tom Hanks*.&#8221;


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

beauxgoris said:


> Does anyone have the new Vogue with her in it yet?


 
I do - I bought it yesterday


----------



## antakusuma

i used to be a super big fan of Jen before she became maniston. now i'm an angie convert.


----------



## Veelyn

I had no idea that Victor Kiriakis was Jen's dad! LOL Where have I been?!


----------



## babypie




----------



## babypie

http://perezhilton.com/2008-11-22-headline-of-the-week-weak-288#more-37015


----------



## freckled

ugh...isn't everyone over the whole jen/angelina thing YET...there HAS to be something of more importance to talk about


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^tell me about it!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

You can see the difference in her nose shape from those photos of her. She looks great these days.


----------



## bisousx

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah it's Perez who always calls her Maniston for some reason, for no other reason than to poke fun at her I guess. He seems to hate her, I don't get why though.





I _think _he dislikes her because he posted this article written by one of her ex-friends from her hometown exposing her true side or something like that. I read it.. it was juicy!


----------



## lvstratus

She has such a gorgeous face...of course she did something to her nose, so did Angelina, Charlize and many others...if she feels better now, why not?i'm not against it...


----------



## karo

Veelyn said:


> I had no idea that Victor Kiriakis was Jen's dad! LOL Where have I been?!


 Are you sure? I always thought his name was John Aniston.


----------



## shoegal27

I don't see a difference in her nose at all.. I know she had one years ago..  but now it always looks the same to me.


----------



## Swanky

^it's very subtle


----------



## karo

^^^ I don't see the difference either. Guess it was a good job then, if it's not obvious.


----------



## siworae

karo said:


> Are you sure? I always thought his name was John Aniston.


Victor Kiriakis is the name of his character on Days of Our Lives.


----------



## Veelyn

karo said:


> Are you sure? I always thought his name was John Aniston.


 
Lol, it is. [See below] 




siworae said:


> Victor Kiriakis is the name of his character on Days of Our Lives.


----------



## karo

^^^^ AAAAAA, I get it now. I just never watched the show. It's just not popular in Europe.


----------



## babypie

I think she look amazing here:


----------



## oonik

Veelyn said:


> I had no idea that Victor Kiriakis was Jen's dad! LOL Where have I been?!



woah ! i didn't know that either ! i use to watch this show all the time when i was younger with nothing to do...

_like sands through the hour glass... these are the days of our lives...

_​


----------



## babypie




----------



## Veelyn

^ OMG she looks like JLo in that pic when I first glanced at it.


----------



## Veelyn

oonik said:


> woah ! i didn't know that either ! i use to watch this show all the time when i was younger with nothing to do...
> 
> _like sands through the hour glass... these are the days of our lives..._​
> ​


----------



## Veelyn

She looks GORGEOUS here.


----------



## Jahpson

shoegal27 said:


> I don't see a difference in her nose at all.. I know she had one years ago.. but now it always looks the same to me.


 

I know, I dont see a difference in her nose either. what was done was probably not dramatic


----------



## ShelleyBaby

^^ I love that pic, that dress is quite pretty.


----------



## kcf68

Veelyn said:


> Last Thursday, *John Mayer *and *Jennifer Maniston* were "nonstop, dirty-dancing machines" at a downtown NYC hot spot, blabbed a witness to the _NY Daily News_.
> The source also noticed that Maniston kept away from the hard stuff.
> Why no booze, Jenny?
> Are y'all working on the baby or is it inside of you already?
> Man's getting up there in age! NOW's the time, honey.


 Do you notice he is watching the Paps instead of Jennifer.  Maybe I can dish some more.  He's yucky!


----------



## Jahpson

^ I definitely peeped that!

he is all wrong for her.


----------



## sierrasun1

To each his own... but, wow, he gives me the creeps!


----------



## karo

babypie said:


>


 Love these two pics. She looks simply gorgeous.


----------



## ellek72

He's sooo in love with himself.She can do better.


----------



## Swanky

she can. . . .  but how many BFFs have we had through the years that we said that to?  I've had lots!  He'll either prove us wrong, or hurt her again. . . hopefully he proves us wrong.


----------



## nicole2730

these pics of her are GORGEOUS!! are they new?? i love that MJ dress... why do i think i've seen these before? i think they are old


----------



## chessmont

kcf68 said:


> Do you notice he is watching the Paps instead of Jennifer.  Maybe I can dish some more.  He's yucky!



-he always has big brown circles around his eyes; actually this pic isn't as bad as most.  Too much partying Big Boy???


----------



## oonik

oooooooooh ! apparently, jennifer aniston turned down john mayer's proposal !

http://www.azcentral.com/ent/celeb/articles/2008/11/25/20081125aniston2.html


----------



## Bagspy

^^^Good for you Jen! Hey, girl just have fun, don't commit to anything with that guy. That's a very typical reaction from a guy of his type. A guy always obsessing over a girl he couldn't have.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## guccimamma

creepy guy

i think she would be better off with a anonymous sperm donor


----------



## BagLadie

I just love pics of her because she always has the BEST bags!  I could careless who she is with. She's having some fun with him - good for her.


----------



## jeh3v

Entertainment Weekly 
*Jennifer Aniston* is pausing to address all the pregnancy rumors surrounding her.
"Oh my God, it's hysterical," she says in the latest issue of _Entertainment Weekly_ about speculation that she is <A href="http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/10/20/jennifer-aniston-pregnant-john-mayer/" target=_blank _extended="true">carrying current beau *John Mayer*'s baby</A _extended="true">. "It's almost going to take away the fun from actually being able to say one day, 'I'm pregnant!'"
In other words: "Stop stealing my thunder, motherf--kers!"
The _Marley & Me_ star adds that while we won't be privy to a baby bump anytime soon, she does feel motherhood is in her future&#8230;
"I'm on the verge of it in some way&#8212;or it's something I long for," she says.
However, what she clearly doesn't long for is the ongoing drama surrounding her, her ex-hubby *Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie*, citing in particular the recent issue of _Vogue_ magazine that highlighted Jen's quote, "What Angelina did was very uncool," on its cover.
"I was just surprised that _Vogue_ would go so tabloid," she says, insisting the so-called slam was taken out of context. "I was bummed. But you almost expect it. Big deal. Done. Next."


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Miss_Q said:


>



i wonder what her shoes are.


----------



## Veelyn

jeh3v said:


> However, what she clearly doesn't long for is the ongoing drama surrounding her, her ex-hubby *Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie*, citing in particular the recent issue of _Vogue_ magazine that highlighted Jen's quote, "What Angelina did was very uncool," on its cover.
> "I was just surprised that _Vogue_ would go so tabloid," she says, insisting the so-called slam was taken out of context. "I was bummed. But you almost expect it. Big deal. Done. Next."


 
Omgggg. I wonder what it will take for people to stop asking her about Brad and Angie? No one asks Brad and Angie about Jen, so I wish the mags would get the hell over it.

ANYWAYS. It's good to know that she isn't pregnant with John Mayers baby! lol!


----------



## karo

Here are a few more amazing pics of *Jennifer Aniston* in the latest issue of EW, in promotion of her latest film _Marley & Me_ (out Christmas Day). Check out a few more highlights from the interview, including one where she compares herself to *Miley Cyrus*s on-screen character:
*On Barack ***** being elected President*: [Election night] was just so moving, so unbelievable. And now what do people do? Read my crap [in the tabloids]! Everything comes to a halt: What did she say? Good God. You have to laugh at it all at the end of the day.
*On her ex-husband Brad Pitts movie The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (it also comes out Christmas Day): *(_pretending to chastise the reporter_) Oh, you had to go there! I thought we were out of the woods. (_sighs_) I want [_Button_] to do great. Ive seen about an hour of it. Its amazing. Amazing. 
*On comparing herself to a Disney show*: Everyone projects their thoughts on you. Everyones got an opinion. I wish they didnt. Ive gotten to the point where, if I focus on all of that stuff, I wont make a move, you know? (_pauses_) Theres this character  its like my Hannah Montana. Thats how I feel. Theres my Hannah Montana and then theres me.
*On never being happier as she approaches 40*: I dont know if Im just a late bloomer, but I feel like everything is just beginning.
*On recounting a story about her ex who gave her a disobedient dog for Valentines Day*: Note to self: Dont give dogs as gifts unsolicited. (She lets the name Tate [Donovan] slip.) Im sorry  I mean, my ex-boyfriend.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

As cute as those photos are, they don't look real to me  I'm not sure the dogs are really there with her


----------



## Grace123

Miss_Q said:


>


 
That bag is fabulous! Anyone know what it is?


----------



## nicole2730

ILoveMyBug said:


> As cute as those photos are, they don't look real to me  I'm not sure the dogs are really there with her



^^ agree, you can't really hold a puppy like that on your shoulder.  where's the rest of his body??
she looks great tho.  that dress is amazing...


----------



## Veelyn

The photos looks real to me. She is holding the dogs other leg on her other shoulder.


----------



## nicole2730

Veelyn said:


> The photos looks real to me. She is holding the dogs other leg on her other shoulder.



^^ LOL, you're right - didn't see it tucked under her amazing hair


----------



## Veelyn

^ Haha, I didn't see it at first either.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston covering up in LA (December 5).


----------



## Swanky

love it!


----------



## sierrasun1

I love her hair.  I think a lot of it has to do with everytime you see her, it's blown out.... but, it does look great!!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston was spotted sneaking out the back door of the Casa Del Mar Hotel in Santa Monica


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cute shoes she's wearing... thanks for the new pics!


----------



## winterpearls3

Jen is one classy lady.


----------



## MartiniGirl

I love her dress!


----------



## Tangerine

MartiniGirl said:


> I love her dress!



Oooooh me too!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

is it roland mouret?


----------



## ellek72

She looks great!


----------



## meluvs2shop

MichelleAntonia said:


> is it roland mouret?



i thought the same thing but i am not sure...


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Veelyn said:


> The photos looks real to me. She is holding the dogs other leg on her other shoulder.



I didn't spot that, you're right! Ok I take it back, now I'm jealous - I want a labrador shoulder warmer


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* and costar *Owen Wilson* are featured in the latest issue of _USA Today_ to promote their upcoming film, _Marley & Me_, out Christmas Day. Here are the highlights:
*Jennifer, you have two dogs, Dolly, a white shepherd mix, and Norman, a corgi-terrier mix. Whats the worst thing  prank, mishap  one of them has pulled?* Norman doesnt do anything wrong. Dolly has so much to live up to. Dolly has chewed expensive rugs, and I almost sent her back to the pound for it. Im kidding. You realize stuff is stuff. When theyre puppies, theyre puppies. One time I saw her with a shoe in her mouth, and that habit ended right there. I just ripped that little thing out of her mouth. She figured out, I dont touch these things with heels and leather.
*How challenging is it promoting this big fun family movie when the public seems to be so curious about your own lives? *I think its ridiculous. Theres just this insatiable need. I also havent had a movie in a long time, so hopefully this is going to create something else to talk about and realize that I have a job, and Im an actress I am honestly getting sick of it, and I feel like telling people, You know what? Its none of your f business. Seriously, its enough. Its like were appealing to the lowest  (Costar Owen Wilson finishes her sentence: the worst in human nature.)


----------



## Veelyn

ILoveMyBug said:


> I didn't spot that, you're right! Ok I take it back, now I'm jealous - I want a labrador shoulder warmer


 
Right, he's so cute!


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

This is really random, but I didn't know until just recently a few days ago that she is half greek. Feel free to correct me, but I believe that her father was the Greek parent.

No wonder she's so pretty! ^^


----------



## Swanky

Yes, it's her Dad, he shortened their name to Aniston.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

jeh3v said:


>



Luv this mag cover


----------



## purseinsanity

Grace123 said:


> That bag is fabulous! Anyone know what it is?


 I wanna know too!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jennifer Aniston Poses Naked in _GQ_, Talks Angelina Jolie Again 
Wednesday December 10, 2008 






Marcel Thomas/FilmMagic; James Devaney/WireImage.com 
Buzz up!

*Jennifer Aniston* poses in nothing but a necktie on the cover of the January _GQ_.
The actress, 39, also continues to slam *Angelina Jolie* in the magazine, which hits stands Dec. 23.
Compare all of Jennifer Aniston and Angelina Jolie's magazine covers.
(The interview comes out days after Aniston told _USA Today_ that her personal life is none of people's "(expletive) business." She also recently attacked _Vogue_ for being a tabloid for running her Jolie "uncool" remark on its December cover.)
Compare Jen and Angie's lives.
Four years after she split with *Brad Pitt*, _GQ_ editor Mark Kirby asks Aniston why she thinks people are still interested in the story.
The actress cracks a joke.
"The funny thing is that people don't realize we all go away to the Hamptons on the weekends," she snipes. "No. But can you imagine? That'd be hysterical: I've got Zahara on my hip, and Knox...."


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

My .02? If she keeps complaining about the media obsession with her and Brangelina, WHY the heck does she bring it up?


----------



## gucci lover

LOL i think the hamptons comment was kinna funny!


----------



## karo

Grace123 said:


> That bag is fabulous! Anyone know what it is?


 It's Ferragamo


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* poses in nothing but a necktie on the January 09 cover of _GQ_. Here are the highlights:
*On why she thinks people are still interested in her split with Brad, 4 years after the fact:* _Jokingly:_ The funny thing is that people dont realize we all go away to the Hamptons on the weekends No. But can you imagine? Thatd be hysterical: Ive got Zahara on my hip, and Knox
*On her current relationship with Brad*: We dont not talk. When theres something to congratulate or celebrate, theres always an exchange. But theres no charge on it.
*On her on-again boyfriend John Mayer*: Honestly, did not know much about him before I met him. Id heard  you know, uh Your Body  that song. But what I can say is that I had no idea what an extraordinary musician he is. And its just great to sit and be witness to that. Its kind of like, Whoa!
*On the rumors surrounding Jen and John*: I am not having his baby. And I have not popped the question.


----------



## rubylola

Brad it at it too now- it would be so much more dignified if they would all shut up about it, though in Aniston's defence, it does seem to me that its the Jolie-Pitts who keep fanning the flames:

*The final insult: Brad Pitt confesses he DID fall in love with Angelina while married to Jennifer Aniston*
By EMILY SHERIDAN

After years of speculation, Brad Pitt has finally admitted he fell in love with Angelina Jolie while he was still married to Jennifer Aniston.

Rumours swirled around Pitt and Jolie while they were filming Mr & Mrs Smith in May 2004 - seven months before he split from the former Friends star.

In the new issue of Rolling Stone magazine, Pitt reiterates Jolie's recent confession that they fell in love while making the movie.

After being asked why the action film is his favourite film, he explained: 'Because you know... six kids. Because I fell in love.'

(http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-love-Angelina-married-Jennifer-Aniston.html)

-have to say, i agree with JA- all these comments are 'uncool'


----------



## karo

^^^^ I agree, it's very uncool. Who cares so many years ago? Does he really want to hurt his ex-wife even more? They definitely should keep some thing to themselves and shut their mouths.
I just wonder if they would be happy if Jennifer kept talking about it and kept blaming Angelina for what she did (and she has right to do it), I bet they wouldn't bring it up all the time. He should be really glad that his ex is such a classy woman and isn't throwing it in their faces all the time.


----------



## twiggers

^^^JA is classy? She keeps throwing digs out there too (And very mean-spirited ones too)! All of them just need to shut up about it...Brad, Angelina, AND Jennifer.


----------



## karo

^^^ She's not speaking about this whole thing much. One thing she said was the 'uncool' thing, and there could be a lot more to say. But I do agree they all should shut up. It was so long ago and there's no need to bring it up again.


----------



## pasdoy

wow, they are soooo cool !


----------



## savvy23

Jennier Ansiton is having a Britney meltdown moment and I think 2009 could be her year of complete destruction.

As a mom...it is VERY UNCOOL to mention kids in any comment.  Destroy the parents..leave the kids alone.

She is in need of therapy and I think Brad admitting to falling in love with Ange is only going to drive it!


----------



## ladyred

I used to really like her but recently I just wanna tell her to SHUT UP!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I used to like her too but now, her recent tactics reek of desperation. She's going all out just to promote her new movie... In her interview the other day, didn't she say that she was sick of people talking about her life and this triangle and all?? SO SHUT UP bringing it up each time!


----------



## Korilynn

She looks AMAZING on the GQ cover.


----------



## Jahpson

I also am sick and tired of hearing about this Angie, Brad saga. 

Its a long time ago since this happened, and if she is still disturbed by it then she needs to see someone about it and not vent to the media. 

she should do what she did when they first split...stayed quiet!


----------



## lvstratus

i will just say: what a great body she has!!!!!


----------



## sglike01

i really wish she just stayed quiet about it too - she was such a class act!

Now, I feel like she is losing it a bit - she tells reporters to such the f up about it some days and then the next day is capitalizing on the public interest (since it helps promote her movie) by joking about holding zahara and knox in the hamptons...

i dunno


----------



## Veelyn

I wish they all would just shut the hell up about it. No one honestly cares to hear about it anymore.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ that GQ cover??  not my favorite, kinda coming off desperate IMO.  she does look great tho, i'll give her that.  
now, if they put BRAD PITT naked on the cover of Vogue in only a necktie... that's another story


----------



## sierrasun1

sglike01 said:


> i really wish she just stayed quiet about it too - she was such a class act!
> 
> Now, I feel like she is losing it a bit - she tells reporters to such the f up about it some days and then the next day is capitalizing on the public interest (since it helps promote her movie) by joking about holding zahara and knox in the hamptons...
> 
> i dunno


 

I agree.  And, the 'joke' about holding Zahara?  Personally, I thought that was in poor taste.  Interesting if Brad or Angie were to comment on holding Norman.


----------



## savvy23

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ that GQ cover??  not my favorite, kinda coming off desperate IMO. she does look great tho, i'll give her that.
> now, if they put BRAD PITT naked on the cover of Vogue in only a necktie... that's another story


 DH commented between the Entertainment Weekly cover and the GQ...she is getting more pathetic.  HE has always liked her!


----------



## bisousx

She looks so beautiful in that naked GQ cover. It's a little random of her to be naked, but she looks great nonetheless.


----------



## Bagspy

Of course she looks great, but posing naked now!! after all the publicity stunt she did with Vogue, to me that's way too much. Look like she's becoming desperate woman, in dire need to be in the centre of attention. 
I really think she's starting to have a mid-life crisis, you know woman reaching 40 and all that, started feeling lonely, dating a much younger man, posing naked, she's so desperate to prove to the world that she's still got "it".


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think she did a similarly "naked" rolling stone cover in the 90's.


----------



## bisousx

savvy23 said:


> Jennier Ansiton is having a Britney meltdown moment and I think 2009 could be her year of complete destruction.
> 
> As a mom...it is VERY UNCOOL to mention kids in any comment.  Destroy the parents..leave the kids alone.
> 
> She is in need of therapy and I think Brad admitting to falling in love with Ange is only going to drive it!




ITA... I'm not even a mom and I totally cringed when I heard about her joke. ush:


----------



## stellamaried

I really think Jen was just trying to make a joke.  Honestly, she's said over and over again that she's past everything and the press keeps trying to make her play the victim card.  It's been years, and she can't be interviewed without the B&A questions coming up.  I think she's frustrated and was trying to deflect.

If I were in her shoes, I'd be pissed if my ex talked about how he fell in love with someone else when he was with me.  It's pretty tacky.  But I probably wouldn't have mentioned it to the press; I would stop talking about B&A & Co. completely.

I don't see the meltdown at all.


----------



## GirlFriday

Bagspy said:


> Of course she looks great, but posing naked now!! after all the publicity stunt she did with Vogue, to me that's way too much. Look like she's becoming desperate woman, in dire need to be in the centre of attention.
> I really think she's starting to have a mid-life crisis, you know woman reaching 40 and all that, started feeling lonely, dating a much younger man, posing naked, she's so desperate to prove to the world that she's still got "it".


 
Plus, she's been cussing like a sailor in her interviews.  Stars let one fly out every now and then in an interview, but she's been letting it rip.  I'm not judging her for it, but it's just strange mixed with all her other behavior lately.


----------



## lizarotica

I find this all hilarious..you girls need to relax!!


----------



## lizarotica

Also just to point out..they are playing you guys!! hmmmm BOTH of their movies are coming out....??? creating a stir


----------



## Jahpson

sierrasun1 said:


> I agree. And, the 'joke' about holding Zahara? Personally, I thought that was in poor taste. Interesting if Brad or Angie were to comment on holding Norman.


 

who is Norman?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

One of Jen's dogs IIRC


----------



## savvy23

lizarotica said:


> I find this all hilarious..you girls need to relax!!


 mentioning "kids" as a joke would not make any parent laugh.  If she was over it...she would not mention it or answer questions related to the subject.


----------



## Swanky

I actually agree w/ most of this.  I think she's a regular girl, like the rest of us and after so many years of people asking the same thing over and over again - not to mention Brad telling the world he fell in love w/ someone else while married - she's just exasperated.

Seems more like a normal reaction to me than the usual carefully choreographed celeb reaction.


stellamaried said:


> I really think Jen was just trying to make a joke. Honestly, she's said over and over again that she's past everything and the press keeps trying to make her play the victim card. It's been years, and she can't be interviewed without the B&A questions coming up. I think she's frustrated and was trying to deflect.
> 
> If I were in her shoes, I'd be pissed if my ex talked about how he fell in love with someone else when he was with me. It's pretty tacky. But I probably wouldn't have mentioned it to the press; I would stop talking about B&A & Co. completely.
> 
> I don't see the meltdown at all.


----------



## Swanky

lizarotica didn't say she finds the JA stories hilarious, I think she's finding it amusing so many people are HERE getting worked up over it.


----------



## savvy23

^^I know..I just get "overprotective" when kids are mentioned.  I am a SAHM of 3 and if anyone where to ever mention my kids as a joke..especially an EX I would be pretty much TICKED OFF!  I just don't think kids should ever be mentioned even in passing.  

Swanky...I just think JA needs to be a MOM to understand, KWIM?


----------



## guccimamma

i'm guessing there was a little photoshopping in that cover


----------



## Grace123

I'm not a fan of any of this particular trio, so objectively speaking, I believe Brad is the one who needs to drink a BIG cup of STFU.

IMO, he's the one who should be held to some responsibility in this mess. He should've ended his marriage to Ms. Aniston before jumping headfirst into a new, very visible affair.

Why is the man basically given a pass? He's an adult who should've known better. But as usual, the women are the ones doing most of the public 'fighting' and again, IMO, they've both been cheated by him. 

Again, I offer the disclaimer that this is just my opinion which is basically of no value except to me.


----------



## savvy23

^^trust me...ITA!  I just HATE when kids are mentioned!


----------



## SamSam1201

Here's the bare all pics in case it has not been posted... 

http://men.style.com/gq/features/landing?id=content_7757&source=s14565


----------



## Veelyn

Grace123 said:


> I'm not a fan of any of this particular trio, so objectively speaking, I believe Brad is the one who needs to drink a BIG cup of STFU.
> 
> IMO, he's the one who should be held to some responsibility in this mess. He should've ended his marriage to Ms. Aniston before jumping headfirst into a new, very visible affair.
> 
> Why is the man basically given a pass? He's an adult who should've known better. But as usual, the women are the ones doing most of the public 'fighting' and again, IMO, they've both been cheated by him.
> 
> Again, I offer the disclaimer that this is just my opinion which is basically of no value except to me.


 
ITA. Alot of people hold him up, like he's gods gift to earth, when I personally don't see what all the fuss is about him. JMO.


----------



## nicole2730

IMO this is the cutest one.  and all this hubbub is publicity for her movie coming out, i'm sure...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has unresolved issues. And she most definitely has the power to conduct an interview on her terms. Especially when she is inviting these people into her home and office. She wants to vilify Angie because blaming the so called other woman is alot easier than blaming herself and of course Brad for the demise of the marriage.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

If she was so sick of being asked about them as she claims to be, how hard is it to answer with a "no comment"?


----------



## Jahpson

Veelyn said:


> ITA. Alot of people hold him up, like he's gods gift to earth, when I personally don't see what all the fuss is about him. JMO.


 

a woman can't steal a man from a happy home- and thats the truth


----------



## Jahpson

savvy23 said:


> ^^I know..I just get "overprotective" when kids are mentioned. I am a SAHM of 3 and if anyone where to ever mention my kids as a joke..especially an EX I would be pretty much TICKED OFF! I just don't think kids should ever be mentioned even in passing.
> 
> Swanky...*I just think JA needs to be a MOM to understand, KWIM*?


 

not really, I feel the same way and my womb is empty...great now I'm depressed


----------



## lizarotica

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lizarotica didn't say she finds the JA stories hilarious, I think she's finding it amusing so many people are HERE getting worked up over it.


 

you got it Swanky


----------



## savvy23

Jahpson said:


> not really, I feel the same way and my womb is empty...great now I'm depressed


 I'm sorry sweetheart and I did not mean to offend you.   also, you are right, a woman cannot steal a man away from a happy home.


----------



## Lec8504

I think she looks great   She doesn't have to try to prove that she still got "it" or anything like that because honestly I think her body is way better than females younger than her.  

Also the joke about angies kid, I don't see it being mean spirited or anything, I don't know why people are getting their panties in such a bunch?  She was making a joke, a nice joke at all...shesh calm down.  

Also brad needs to STFU....he's not helping the situation but just fueling it.

the whole "happy home" bs....NO relationship is perfect, NO ONE is perfect...the thing is that we try to work things out.  In no way can I make an excuse for brad cheating on Jennifer just because he's not perfectly happy.


----------



## Charlie

I love JA, she is awesome and looks great on those shots. Way better that Brad Pitt anyway, I used to love him but now he looks so old and dull. He's lost sparkle, eww.







All I have to said is if they (Bran & Angie) are so worried that Maxx is googling the word "weapons" on the net they shouldn't let him watch _that _type of movies then. 



> Referring to their children watching the film, she said: 'Not a lot of people get to see a movie where their parents fell in love.'





> Pitt also admitted he was concerned after his son Maddox Googled the word 'weapons' on the internet.
> 
> He said: 'Our seven-year-old was searching the word "weapons" on Google the other day and ended up on some white-supremacist site.



OMG totally off topic now.


----------



## rubylola

Lec8504 said:


> Also the joke about angies kid, I don't see it being mean spirited or anything, I don't know why people are getting their panties in such a bunch?  She was making a joke, a nice joke at all...shesh calm down.



Absolutely- I have kids, and yes, if someone was threatening my kids - the gloves come off and its war, 

but... just to utter their names, which is all she did, is no big deal, people need to lighten up and calm down. 

She has said their names before in interviews, mentioned congratulating Brad on a new arrival etc, and suddenly according to some she is not allowed to utter their names .

Lizarotica was right- folks are taking things way to personally here, and at the end of the day, you really shouldn't let it bother you so much, chill out...


----------



## Lec8504

rubylola said:


> Absolutely- I have kids, and yes, if someone was threatening my kids - the gloves come off and its war,
> 
> but... just to utter their names, which is all she did, is no big deal, people need to lighten up and calm down.
> 
> She has said their names before in interviews, mentioned congratulating Brad on a new arrival etc, and suddenly according to some she is not allowed to utter their names .
> 
> Lizarotica was right- folks are taking things way to personally here, and at the end of the day, you really shouldn't let it bother you so much, chill out...



amen 

apparently to some people, everything that Jennifer does that have to do Angelina then it's always her fault.  But Angelina and Brad can say whatever they want, and it'll be ok.  They had an affair and people said that Jennifer should reflect on what she's done wrong, it's so ridiculous to me.  Oh well whatever end of my rant.   

But omg those pics are sooo crazy!  In a good way of course


----------



## siworae

I'm a JA fan, and I actually thought her comments about the kids in poor taste... but whatever.  

To be fair, I think they all need to shut or simply respond with "no comment," if they're still being asked questions about each other.


----------



## Lec8504

I actually don't think she can say "no comment" anymore, I think once she starts saying that then people will be like "jennifer has no backbone" or "jennifer is scared of angelina" or something insanely stupid like that.  

And the comments regarding Angelina's kids then I still don't see the issue with it.  She didn't mean it in a negative or mean way at all when she mentioned them.  _It was just a joke at how ridiculous this whole situation is_. 

In the end I just wish her happiness and success.  I loved her in Friends, and hopefully she'll start making smart movie choices after Marley and Me.  

BTW...*Charlie* I totally agree with you, that cover of Brad Pitt is..um... I actually never understood his appeal really, the only time I found him attractive was in Troy, and I'm pretty sure everyone can understand why hahah.  But he is definetly not aging good, he looked his best (clean cut)  when he was with Jennifer IMO.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

siworae said:


> I'm a JA fan, and I actually thought her comments about the kids in poor taste... but whatever.
> 
> To be fair, I think they all need to shut or simply respond with "no comment," if they're still being asked questions about each other.




i tend to agree. and doing anything in poor taste is so uncharacteristic of her, it's strange, but at the same time, it makes sense. it's just on a diff timeline than we're used to seeing with regular ppl.

honestly, i think initially when all "this" happened, she had a lot of anger that she suppressed. and perhaps the fact that this whole stupid "triangle" bs is shoved in everyone's faces on a daily basis isn't helping her forget that anger or let go of it. 

unhappy marriage or no, imagine being in jen's place. for whatever reason, your marriage broke up and your husband immediately ended up with a woman that admitted it was an affair. OF COURSE you're going to have a good dose of anger. at him, at her, at yourself, at the whole damn situation. 

then imagine not being able to to deal with it like a regular person would and get over it because you're a public figure  and you want to save your image and your career? BUT... the entire ****ing world is always bringing it up! she's just had to push her emotions about it away so constantly, how COULD she have gotten over it by now?  there's no way. no one can fault her for still feeling emotional and 'acting out' due to it. the ppl judging her have never been in that unique situation. 

let the woman finally get angry and do what it takes to get over it. she's never been able to do that.


----------



## nataliam1976

Lec8504 said:


> *I actually don't think she can say "no comment" anymore, I think once she starts saying that then people will be like "jennifer has no backbone" or "jennifer is scared of angelina" or something insanely stupid like that.  *
> 
> And the comments regarding Angelina's kids then I still don't see the issue with it.  She didn't mean it in a negative or mean way at all when she mentioned them.  _It was just a joke at how ridiculous this whole situation is_.
> 
> In the end I just wish her happiness and success.  I loved her in Friends, and hopefully she'll start making smart movie choices after Marley and Me.
> 
> BTW...*Charlie* I totally agree with you, that cover of Brad Pitt is..um... I actually never understood his appeal really, the only time I found him attractive was in Troy, and I'm pretty sure everyone can understand why hahah.  But he is definetly not aging good, he looked his best (clean cut)  when he was with Jennifer IMO.



Exactly ! damn if she does, damn if she doesnt! She just cant win


----------



## leothelnss

I think Jen has been more than fair. Angelina & Brad will get whats coming to them, it's called Karma. I think Jen knows that and so for the most part, she has taken the high road.
Just an outsiders perspective, I don't read many gossip mags and don't know much about the situation other than that Ang & Brad "fell in love" on the set of Mr. & Mrs. Smith. Cheated on Jen? Probably.
Horrible people, imo.


----------



## kcf68

^^^I just think both AJ and JA are beautiful women and Brad Pitt was very lucky to be with these wonderful, beautiful women.  I think Brad was yearning for a family and AJ provided that need.  Plus, she is very talented and beautiful.  Apparently, she can't boil water but who needs to if you make that much money.  Jennifer was in a different phase in her life and she wanted different things that Brad.  I just think he should of given a himself a little time before running to Angelina. Jennifer will do just fine once she meets the right person.  She is a gorgeous lady with a lot of class and hopefully the John Mayer thing will pass.


----------



## Bagspy

Well we speculate a lot. We all can agree in one thing that she is a smart person. I'm very sure that she really know exactly what's going on, the action and the reaction she'll received. I just hope what came from her is a genuine act not some kind of ploy or publicity stunt you do just to get an attention, then if it does to just get an attention  then it's just become very pathetic. If it was not then it seems that she need more time to grieve and vent out her anger towards this betrayal. After all class or no class she's a normal human being with emotion. She should be allowed to portray her emotion like us. And if I'm not mistaken she did travel all the way to Malmedy in Belgium to meditate in the woods somewhere in end of July.(Doing some soul searching??)


----------



## purseinsanity

Jahpson said:


> a woman can't steal a man from a happy home- and thats the truth


 How true.  For me personally though, I still find it despicable when women go after married men.  I also never understand why the "other woman" is blamed...the married guy's the one that took the vows!  If my DH cheated on me, I'd be livid at the woman, but my DH is the one that better watch out!


----------



## Korilynn

purseinsanity said:


> How true. For me personally though, I still find it despicable when women go after married men. I also never understand why the "other woman" is blamed...the married guy's the one that took the vows! If my DH cheated on me, I'd be livid at the woman, but my DH is the one that better watch out!


 
Good Post!


----------



## savvy23

kcf68 said:


> ^^^I just think both AJ and JA are beautiful women and Brad Pitt was very lucky to be with these wonderful, beautiful women. I think Brad was yearning for a family and AJ provided that need. Plus, she is very talented and beautiful. Apparently, she can't boil water but who needs to if you make that much money. Jennifer was in a different phase in her life and she wanted different things that Brad. I just think he should of given a himself a little time before running to Angelina. Jennifer will do just fine once she meets the right person. She is a gorgeous lady with a lot of class and hopefully the John Mayer thing will pass.


 Ya know...I really like this post.  Good points for both ladies.  I am a fan of both but REALLY despise Brad and always have...never saw the fuss.

I agree...i hope the John Mayer thing passes.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Jennifer looks beautiful on those covers!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

kcf68 said:


> ^^^I just think both AJ and JA are beautiful women and Brad Pitt was very lucky to be with these wonderful, beautiful women.  I think Brad was yearning for a family and AJ provided that need.  Plus, she is very talented and beautiful.  Apparently, she can't boil water but who needs to if you make that much money.  Jennifer was in a different phase in her life and she wanted different things that Brad.  I just think he should of given a himself a little time before running to Angelina. Jennifer will do just fine once she meets the right person.  She is a gorgeous lady with a lot of class and hopefully the John Mayer thing will pass.



i like your attitude!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson took to the Mann Village Theater red carpet for her new movie Marley & Me on Thursday night (December 11).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer at the Marley & Me afterparty (December 11).


----------



## LOREBUNDE

purseinsanity said:


> How true. For me personally though, I still find it despicable when women go after married men. I also never understand why the "other woman" is blamed...the married guy's the one that took the vows! If my DH cheated on me, I'd be livid at the woman, but my DH is the one that better watch out!


 I totally agree!  He's the one thats married.  I mean he does have a brain, right?  Only he's not using it if you know what I mean!


----------



## Veelyn

She looks great!


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks so pretty. I love her shoes.


----------



## Jahpson

i am definitely going to see that movie


----------



## ShelleyBaby

She looks gorgeous. Jen and Owen Wilson would make a great couple I think, but if she's happy with John then I'm happy for her. 

I also want to see this movie.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She does look pretty. She needs to wear different colors though! Imagine her in a deep red dress for a premiere


----------



## savvy23

Hey...I just saw a bunch of Marley & Me movie trailers on TV and they don't/or barely show JA as a star.  DH thinks they are focusing on the dog but they showed lots of Owen???  WTF?  I found that interesting.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I want to see this movie too. Her dress and shoes are so cute!


----------



## imashopaholic

She looks amazing for being 40.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out for her Late Show appearance (December 17).


----------



## Miss_Q

Jennifer Aniston exits the CBS studios after appearing on _The Late Show with David Letterman_ on Wednesday


----------



## tiffanystar

Jen looks amazing. What bag is carrying in the above pic? Cute shoes too. Thanks


----------



## winniejo

tiffanystar said:


> Jen looks amazing. What bag is carrying in the above pic? Cute shoes too. Thanks



I want to know about her bag too.  here's a closer up pic on this site- 

http://x17online.com/celebrities/jennifer_aniston/jen_visits_letterman-12172008.php


----------



## scarlett_2005

I saw her on Letterman last night. She was so cute. She gave Dave the tie from her GQ shoot.


----------



## Megs

She is stunning!!!!!


----------



## moodysmom10

love jen!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston paying a visit to Live with Regis & Kelly (December 18).


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* and *John Mayer* share a romantic stroll back to his apartment after dinner at La Esquina with *Kelly Ripa* and *Mark Consuelos* in New York City on Thursday night.


----------



## imashopaholic

As much as I dislike Jen being with John, they do make a cute couple.


----------



## Oruka

Love her but she can do better than him.


----------



## nicole2730

*she can keep john - i just want her rick owens jacket!!!*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

In the Regis and Kelly, she's wearing the same gorgeous suede Prada boots she wore earlier this year, I love them!


----------



## sierrasun1

She really seems smitten with him.  I so hope he treats her well.  Still not a fan of his.  He just seems like he'd be the type to "want" more attention.... ie, not content with Jennifer getting the spotlight.  Isn't he doing a variety show soon?


----------



## mh21

kcf68 said:


> ^^^I just think both AJ and JA are beautiful women and Brad Pitt was very lucky to be with these wonderful, beautiful women. *I think Brad was yearning for a family and AJ provided that need. *Plus, she is very talented and beautiful. Apparently, she can't boil water but who needs to if you make that much money. *Jennifer was in a different phase in her life and she wanted different things that Brad. I just think he should of given a himself a little time before running to Angelina. Jennifer will do just fine once she meets the right person.* She is a gorgeous lady with a lot of class *and hopefully the John Mayer thing will pass*.


 
My thoughts exactly... I just couldn't have said it so succinctly!


----------



## Tracy

gorgeous!


----------



## lvstratus

Jennifer and John look very cute together...they seem really inloved! i hope they stay together if they are happy of course!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

how on earth is her skin so perfect with all the tanning she does?? lol! she looks incredible


----------



## shoegal27

tanning and smoking.... I would like to know also... I think when you have money and low stress, and can take vacations whenever you want and have access to the best skin doctors and products helps also.


----------



## Swanky

low stress?  Lots of money doesn't = low stress.  I doubt any celeb discussed by the world and tailed like Jennifer is super calm or relaxed.  That would be very stressful!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston taking off from John Mayers NYC apartment (December 20).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer leaving a restaurant after having a dinner in NYC, December 20.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gorgeous Prada boots she has on!


----------



## SnowQuiet

John looks thrilled in these photos.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I don't care that much for Jonh Mayer but I have to say they do make a cute couple and Jen is glowing! Love her outfits!


----------



## hmwe46

I have to say that every last bit of body language Mr Mayer exudes around Ms Aniston reflects complete and utter disinterest.

Down to her opening the door for him.



Irrespective of who these people are, I would look at those photos and shake my head thinking, "*WOW, he is SOOO not into her*"




karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer leaving a restaurant after having a dinner in NYC, December 20.


----------



## SnowQuiet

hmwe46 said:


> I have to say that every last bit of body language Mr Mayer exudes around Ms Aniston reflects complete and utter disinterest.
> 
> Down to her opening the door for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrespective of who these people are, I would look at those photos and shake my head thinking, "*WOW, he is SOOO not into her*"


 

I very much agree with you.  You described it well.


----------



## GirlFriday

hmwe46 said:


> I have to say that every last bit of body language Mr Mayer exudes around Ms Aniston reflects complete and utter disinterest.
> 
> Down to her opening the door for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrespective of who these people are, I would look at those photos and shake my head thinking, "*WOW, he is SOOO not into her*"


 
I agree.  They don't look that comfortable with each other.  Of course there's paparazzi and it's hard to tell from snapshots, but it looks a bit awkward.


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> low stress? Lots of money doesn't = low stress. *I doubt any celeb discussed by the world and tailed like Jennifer is super calm or relaxed. That would be very stressful!*


 
I agree, and having to hear about your ex and his new love from the press and magazines all the time!


----------



## Jahpson

I agree that JM doesnt seem that interested in JA. what a shame, there are plenty of guys who would love to be by herside. Yet she settled (MO) for this big headed attention ho


----------



## cosmogrl5

Jahpson said:


> I agree that JM doesnt seem that interested in JA. what a shame, there are plenty of guys who would love to be by herside. Yet she settled (MO) for this *big headed attention ho*


  That totally made my day!

I agree.  I never thought that John seemed into her.  He looks bored to tears whenever he is near her.  Personally, I enjoyed her with Vince Vaughn. At least they looked like they were having fun!


----------



## savvy23

Jahpson said:


> I agree that JM doesnt seem that interested in JA. what a shame, there are plenty of guys who would love to be by herside. *Yet she settled (MO) for this big headed attention ho*



Yowza!  That actually made my day..I thought the same!  there are rumors circulating that JM is only with her to promote the movie so she is not alone.  Which could be the reason he looks SO disinterested??


----------



## Swanky

I don't like JM at all, but I see him pulling her into him and him pushing his nose into her head and hair in a lot of pics.
I don't see what y'all are seeing for some reason{?}  At least not consistently enough to decide he isn't into her.

I liked JA and VV more too.


----------



## kimalee

Is anyone else watching her on The View right now?  She seems so funny and charming!


----------



## Swanky

I saw it. . .
did you see how she siad it the GQ cover was photoshopped and they got her drunk has already been printed by UsMagazine as a confession? LOL!
Don't we know EVERY cover gets airbrushed?  But to say her 2 comments are confessions is a little stretching IMO, she seemd very silly about it.


----------



## surlygirl

The GQ cover was amazing. Totally made me feel like moving into my gym until further notice!!! I did not suspect that it was airbrushed at all. Wow! And they got her drunk during the shoot??!


----------



## Swanky

she said it in jest, it was not at all a confessional type comment.


----------



## kara_n

She looked really cute on Late Night w/ Conan O'Brien on the 19th or 20th

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaYFrAXTyMw

Bad quality, but that video will probably be taken down soon. I just love her outfit!

I'm trying to find good pictures of her on it..but I can't. Her outfit is really cute IMO if you were able to see it up close with all the details..


----------



## rileygirl

I just got home from Marley and Me. Great movie.  JA looked amazing and the whole time I was watching it I swore I'd never eat junk food again and would start exercising like crazy.  I sooo want her bod!  Love her!


----------



## Swanky

Last night I saw her movie grossed more than Brad's - they opened on the same exact day - Christmas Day.
Her movie set the record, his came in behind arouns $3 mil I think{?}


----------



## cherubicanh

Loving this thread!  I love Jennifer Aniston!  I hope she finds someone right for her.


----------



## Grace123

I saw a Special on E last night about Jennifer. It was pretty interesting, I really didn't know much about her at all. 

Damn, but that girl has the best hair!


----------



## Swanky

*John: I&#8217;m in Love*







*John Mayer* and* Jennifer Aniston* are definitely not taking it slow. In fact, John&#8217;s been using the L-word when it comes to his girlfriend. &#8220;He won&#8217;t stop saying &#8220;I love her&#8221; and isn&#8217;t afraid of the way he feels. He has this totally new aura around him,&#8221; his pal tells _In Touch_. John may be the one talking the talk, but it seems the feelings are mutual. The couple has been out all over New York this past week, dining together at hotspots like La Esquina, and Italian eatery, Il Mulino. 

For more on what John has told his friends about Jen, check out the new issue of _In Touch_ on stands now.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Not the best photo of her (facially).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and friends: Courteney Cox, Laura Dern, Sheryl Crow vacationing in Cabo (January 2).


----------



## Swanky

I guess her GQ cover wasn't THAT airbrushed!  Not unless that make up artist travels w/ her, look at those abs!


Jennifer Aniston Flaunts Bikini Bod in Mexico 
Monday January 5, 2009 





Jennifer Aniston in Cabo San Lucas on January 2, 2009.
Kreusch/Willson/INFphoto.com 
Buzz up!

*Jennifer Aniston* showed off her bikini bod during her New Year's getaway to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, with beau *John Mayer*.
The actress, who has since returned home, was spotted strutting around a villa in a skimpy swimsuit with a shirtless Mayer over the weekend. 
See photos of Jennifer Aniston flaunting her bikini body in Mexico!
Despite turning 40 next month, Aniston told January's _GQ_ that she had no problem showing some skin.
"I feel more comfortable today than I ever did in my twenties or early thirties," she said. "I am more at peace in my mind and with my body."
Meanwhile, Aniston's doggy dramedy _Marley & Me_ just topped the box office for a second weekend in a row, earning $24 million.
Find out how many times Jen Aniston appeared on the cover of _Us Weekly_ in 2008.
Her ex *Brad Pitt*'s drama, _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_, landed in third place with $18.4 million.


----------



## viba424

I didnt like it when John talked to the paps about her that one time - it kind of makes we wonder about his intentions. I was suprised he said the stuff he did. Who knows. Im sure hes a nice guy.


----------



## karo

More pics of Jennifer vacationing with friends


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks really good!


----------



## Veelyn

Looks like they had fun. Wish I was in Cabo.


----------



## Charlie

She looks stunning


----------



## vlore

She didn't have her abs this pronounced before...I am impressed


----------



## BagLadie

She has never looked better.  40 IS the new 30!!!!  (for this I am happy)


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks amazing.


----------



## cherubicanh

AMAZING!  Time to do crunches. LOL


----------



## Bagspy

^^  not just crunches, a little bit less on the daily calorie intake (low fat+low sugar) and cardio and yoga or pilates (resistance training) to get that kind of abs. Your diet is more important for great abs.


----------



## Tangerine

Bagspy said:


> ^^  not just crunches, a little bit less on the daily calorie intake (low fat+low sugar) and cardio and yoga or pilates (resistance training) to get that kind of abs. Your diet is more important for great abs.




Yep exactly!

Jennifer's abs are def attainable with some work and time commitment.
 She's not quite Janet or Pink, or even Fergie. There are women who could do it all and not quite get where those ladies are. Personally I love their abs. But I think Jen's abs are more realistic for me.


----------



## Swanky

it's about freakin' time BP speaks out IMO:

_"Listen, man, Jen is a sweetheart," Pitt says. "I think she got dragged into that one [saying Jolie was "uncool"], and then there's a second round to all that Angie versus Jen. It's so created._


----------



## Roo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's about freakin' time BP speaks out IMO:
> 
> _"Listen, man, Jen is a sweetheart," Pitt says. "I think she got dragged into that one [saying Jolie was "uncool"], and then there's a second round to all that Angie versus Jen. It's so created._



He doth protest too much if you ask me...


----------



## shoegal27

Courtney is still rocking those Chanel mother of pearl sunnies.. everytime I wear mine I think of her.


----------



## MissTiss

Roo said:


> He doth protest too much if you ask me...


 

LOL. I love that line; I use it often.


----------



## Swanky

Eric Charbonneau/Le Studio/Getty Images 
*&#8226; *Joan Holloway, meet Rachel Green. *Jennifer Aniston* supposedly wants to be on _Mad Men_. Betty Draper, do you still have that rifle?


----------



## csewallh

shoegal27 said:


> Courtney is still rocking those Chanel mother of pearl sunnies.. everytime I wear mine I think of her.


 
Me too! lol.


----------



## Swanky

I took one for the team and gifted mine to my sister. . . I want them back now!


----------



## nicole2730

i thought this was the cutest pic from that VF photo shoot:


----------



## beauxgoris

shoegal27 said:


> Courtney is still rocking those Chanel mother of pearl sunnies.. everytime I wear mine I think of her.



What model does she have? Do you have a photo?


----------



## nicole2730

^^ *beaux*, here's a pic.  it's just the big black frames with the intertwining CC's on the sides...


----------



## compulsivepurse

Yeah, I love seeing those!  Mine look like that but have little rhinestones on the side.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* waved to photogs while out and about in Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## purseinsanity

scarlett_2005 said:


> she looks amazing.


 ita.


----------



## cherubicanh

After watching marley and me...I put.... the popcorn.... *down.*..   Her bod was amazing in that movie.


----------



## Grace123

cherubicanh said:


> After watching marley and me...I put.... the popcorn.... *down.*..  Her bod was amazing in that movie.


 

LOL Me too! No more Cheetos and Snickers! :shame:


----------



## karo

Back home from a relaxing holiday in Mexico, Jennifer Aniston and Courteney Cox-Arquette were spotted out to eat at Marix Tex Mex in West Hollywood on Friday night (January 9).


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* keeps close to pal *David Arquette* at the _Feeding America_ cocktail party on Friday (January 9) in Los Angeles.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ she looks GREAT there!!! wonder what jeans she wears? anyone know


----------



## lovemysavior

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ she looks GREAT there!!! wonder what jeans she wears? anyone know


I know she wears a lot of Gentic Denim but those may also be Paige.


----------



## imashopaholic

I wonder what skincare routine/regime she does/uses. Her face is flawless (as is the rest of her body).


----------



## Cherrasaki

She is looking so radiant and amazing! I'm sure her movie doing well and beating out Brad's doesn't hurt either it's the cherry on top of the cake!


----------



## vlore

I love her, and now after seeing "Marley and Me" I love her even more...loved her character and I think it is a reflection of her- very down-to-earth, and simple! 

And she definitely looks better with age!


----------



## glamgirl30

NicolesCloset said:


> Really?  Rachel?  No way!! LOL no wonder she looks great, relaxed, and braless.  A female Matthew Mcaugnehey.




so true she is like a female Matthew M.  I always thought they would be good together.  they are both natural beauties


----------



## glamgirl30

imashopaholic said:


> I wonder what skincare routine/regime she does/uses. Her face is flawless (as is the rest of her body).




This site tells you about her face regime and some hair products as well.http://www.realself.com/blog/celebrity-beauty-jennifer-aniston.html


----------



## Grace123

So I'm standing in line at the market today and I see the cover of Star Magazine, I think, and it says Jennifer is getting a ring for her birthday.

Wonder if that's true??


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Tops Angelina Jolie as "Top Fantasy Partner"*

By Susan Hatch
Jan 21, 2009 

Jennifer Aniston
	
 on a role this month,  gracing the cover of GQ with an uber-sexy feature, Marley and Me topping Benjamin Button at the box office, and just in from Women&#8217;s Health, she beat out Angelina Jolie as the more popular celebrity fantasy partner.






Jennifer Aniston Tops Angelina Jolie as "Top Fantasy Partner"


----------



## Simone-xoxo

^^^Yesssssss! (Napoleon Dynamite style)


----------



## vlore

Way to go Jen!!!


----------



## cherubicanh

Way to go indeed!  I love Jen!


----------



## Swanky

there's rumors they split?  I see 2 sides of news when I search - one that he's about to propose and the other claims they broke up!? LOL!


http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news?id=46755
*Jennifer Aniston: 'The Media Won't Stop Me From Falling In Love'*

*The actress is a true romantic...*


Wednesday 21st Jan 2009






 ...more Jennifer Aniston »

*Jennifer Aniston says that the constant media attention surrounding her relationships won't prevent her from falling in love. *
The former_ Friends _star - who is rumoured to have *split from* current beau John Mayer
	
 - admits she craves privacy where her love life is concerned.
She tells _More_ magazine, "I'm a private person and even though I've enjoyed a lot of success, I still feel I have a right to some basic privacy.
"My career is going where I want it to go, and I'm working.
"I'd rather not have my personal relationships receive so much attention, but that's not going to stop me from falling in love."


----------



## BagsRME

Team Jen!!!!!!!!


----------



## antakusuma

i read in one of those gossip magazines about the bodyguards telling all, that Jen loves to walk around the house in skimpy clothes. tsk tsk. i would too if i had her bod. so lucky.


----------



## Lec8504

^ hehe she strikes me as a "free spirit" so I wouldn't be surprise if she does do that, heck if I had her body I would be doing the same thing.

I wonder what jen's workout regiment is....?

and yay jen, I love Marley and Me!  Everyone (including the guys, I saw a couple of them being teased by their gfs, my bf didn't even bother to deny it "well duh I cried!" lol) was crying by the time we left the movie theater....the story is so moving.


----------



## nataliam1976

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Aniston Tops Angelina Jolie as "Top Fantasy Partner"*
> 
> By Susan Hatch
> Jan 21, 2009
> 
> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> on a role this month,  gracing the cover of GQ with an uber-sexy feature, Marley and Me topping Benjamin Button at the box office, and just in from Womens Health, she beat out Angelina Jolie as the more popular celebrity fantasy partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston Tops Angelina Jolie as "Top Fantasy Partner"




Im sure my SO voted multiple times, he is gaga for Jen!


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Aniston Tops Angelina Jolie as "Top Fantasy Partner"*
> 
> By Susan Hatch
> Jan 21, 2009
> 
> Jennifer Anistonimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif on a role this month, gracing the cover of GQ with an uber-sexy feature, Marley and Me topping Benjamin Button at the box office, and just in from Womens Health, she beat out Angelina Jolie as the more popular celebrity fantasy partner.
> nationalledger.com/artman/uploads/ang_jen_box_office_009.jpgJennifer Aniston Tops Angelina Jolie as "Top Fantasy Partner"


 
Yikes!  Dangerous to tread on those waters!  You might start the feud again!


----------



## Swanky

nah, I don't think so.  If it were Megan Fox last year the title would've read "Jennifer Aniston Tops Megan Fox as "Top Fantasy Partner""


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> nah, I don't think so. If it were Megan Fox last year the title would've read "Jennifer Aniston Tops Megan Fox as "Top Fantasy Partner""


 
Sorry being devilish!  Don't want PS after you again! Get my drift!


----------



## cherubicanh

Team Jen!  She is just plain fab.  I'm still in awe of her body after watching Marley and Me!  Like I said before, it made me put... the.... popcorn.... down...lol


----------



## Swanky

^^I'm slow. . . I don't get it! LOL!


----------



## cherubicanh

LOL, it meant...after seeing how toned her body was..I looked at the big bucket of popcorn I was chomping on and slowly put it down. HA


----------



## Swanky

no, I was talking to kcf! LOL!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston saves the day after catching runaway dog*

By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 3:10 PM on 26th January 2009

Jennifer Aniston's latest movie Marley & Me, a comedy about a couple and their dog, recently hit the number one spot in the American box office.

So it was it was a strange case of life imitating art when the actress got caught up in her own doggy drama over the weekend.

The famous animal-lover dashed to the rescue of a Los Angeles's resident's pet pooch after it escaped from its home.









 Jen to the rescue: Jennifer Aniston jumps out of her car and dashes to catch the escaped dog
The 39-year-old actress was driving along Sunset Boulevard in Beverly Hills when she was spotted a Husky running loose along the busy road.
The quick-thinking star quickly pulled over to a side road and jumped out of the car, slowly walking towards the dog.

Aniston, who owns several dogs herself, managed to coax the animal into calming down and standing still, giving her the chance to hold him by the colour.
An onlooking paparazzo, who had seen the dog escape, went to the home to alert the owner.







 A dog's tale: Aniston relaxes the escaped pooch with the help of a passer-by
Imagine the dog's owner's surprise when they realised Aniston had saved their dog from becoming potential roadkill.
Promoting her latest film Marley & Me around Christmas, Aniston spoke about the special bond she shares with her dogs Norman and Dolly.
She said: '[My dogs taught me about] patience and that sort of unconditional love - they're yours and especially you are theirs.
'Men come and go but there really is no relationship like the one you have with a dog - and then they don't live as long as they should.

'You have to say goodbye way too soon. It's just so sad. It makes me so sad. But their love is unconditional and I love that.'


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no, I was talking to kcf! LOL!


 

Your tormentor in the B & A forum.  I think she is banned.


----------



## scarlett_2005

^^How sweet of her to save someones dog.


----------



## Swanky

^OH!! LOL!  Gotcha now. . . yeah, she was real mood lifter wasn't she?


----------



## cherubicanh

^^ LOL, gotcha!


----------



## SunnyT

Gawd, she looks awesome even when she's chasing down strays! Dam her. 

I love her with Mayer, they're too cute. I'm not much for pop, but I love his live albums.


----------



## bellacherie

Anyone know what shade her hair is? I'm figuring it's a dark honey blonde or light brown but I'd like to get your opinions...


----------



## karo

^^^ I think it's a dark blonde with sunny/straw highlights.


----------



## BagLadie

Ok I love this woman.  She is an inspiration to me to get into shape....and now reading about how she saved that dog - I love her even more.  I think I have a girl crush on her!


----------



## EMMY

Man..I think this has been posted before..but does anyone know what make/style # her sunglasses are? I just love these!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

WOW! she looks...the same as she does the other photos.

kiddin, I love her bags


----------



## kicksarefortwids

^and her watch!  i agree that jen always seems to look the same:  fit and fabulous!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The watch is a Rolex, isn't it?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

yes.


----------



## shoegal27

you know.. I can't believe Im going to say this as I always defend her hair style, but its time Jen..do you HEAR me.. Its time.. to change it!  Boring!  Then I have to change mine, cause I copy her................ eeeek.


----------



## sierrasun1

Shoegal, your post was cute!  I don't see her changing it, though.  Back when she did change her style to that "short" (chin-length) bob during Friends.... even tho it looked great..... I remember her claiming she hated it with a passion.


----------



## shoegal27

^^aww, thank you sierra. I loved her hair chin length, it looked so cute on her.  I really do have to change my hair though, am so sick of these long layers..


----------



## Lec8504

jennifer looks great....regarding her hair..why mess with a great thing??  LOL..I look the same minus a couple of inches..i could never go short..so having long layers will probably be something I'll have foreverrrr haha.

the story about her rescuing the dog, is sooo cute!!  She really does have a great heart.


----------



## Swanky

oh for the love of Pete!  They still print Playboy!?


*http://www.theinsider.com/news/1596639_Jennifer_Aniston_Rejects_Playboy*

*Jennifer Aniston Rejects Playboy*





 
See More... Wow. Jennifer Aniston, who recently appeared virtually nude on the cover of GQ, has rejected a $4 million offer with a $10 million bonus for high sales to pose nude in Playboy.

I'm guessing that Jennifer Aniston must be bathing in cash to turn such an offer down. But then, perhaps Jennifer Aniston doesn't want to do anything that might make Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie frown at her.

Jennifer Aniston would probably sell a hell of a lot of Playboy magazines, but I'm betting that it's the chicks who'd pick up Playboy more so than guys. For some reason, women are obsessed with Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## nicole2730

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jennifer Aniston would probably sell a hell of a lot of Playboy magazines, but I'm betting that it's *the chicks who'd pick up Playboy more so than guys. For some reason, women are obsessed with Jennifer Aniston*.



^^ true dat


----------



## BagLadie

If i had that body - I would be showing it off too.  I just love her.


----------



## cherubicanh

^^^ agree! If I had the body..I would be showing it off to!


----------



## Charlie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jennifer Aniston would probably sell a hell of a lot of Playboy magazines, but I'm betting that it's the chicks who'd pick up Playboy more so than guys. For some reason, women are obsessed with Jennifer Aniston.



I would buy it, well Google it most likely


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i concur, women definitely are!

but i think she's the ultimate 'girl next door' and i know men love that above many other 'types' 

i think she's the rare kind that inspires obsession in men AND women


----------



## Swanky

all that's left though is her nipples and her, uh, landscaping . . . we've seen the rest. I'd never expect her to do Playboy, so glad she isn't!


----------



## Swanky

*Owen Wilson loved getting naked with Jennifer Aniston*


Mon, Feb 02, 2009 17:33 IST 







 A candid Owen Wilson confesses to having a whale of a time while shooting naked scenes with Jennifer Aniston.

The duo shares a couple of steamy scenes in their latest movie &#8216;Marley & Me&#8217; which has done very well at box office. 

Owen clearly remembers the day he and Jenny stripped for their naked scenes and calls it &#8220;a good day of filming&#8221;.

&#8220;Getting naked with Jennifer Aniston was great!...We got pretty naked! That was kind of a good day of filming. That's where I got to say: It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it,&#8221; Owen is quoted as flaunting his characteristic humour in a press statement.

However, the cameras on the sets lingered more on Jen&#8217;s hot bod than Owen&#8217;s. 

&#8220;Seems like they spent more time with her nakedness than mine,&#8221; Owen discloses.


----------



## Swanky

ugh, so looking for any news I see polar opposite, case in point:
*1.*

*John Mayer a-Twitter about ring shopping*

*Notorious prankster hints at buying engagement ring for Aniston*



 Dan Steinberg / AP file







Video

​  Naughty talk with the stars
Jan. 26: Access' Billy Bush shared some dirty talk with the ladies of "He's Just Not That Into You" -- Jennifer Aniston, Scarlett Johansson, Drew Barrymore, and Ginnifer Goodwin.
Access Hollywood




Access Hollywood
updated 9:48 a.m. CT, Mon., Feb. 2, 2009 

LOS ANGELES - John Mayer may be planning a proposal to girlfriend Jennifer Aniston if the serial joker is playing things straight on his Twitter account. 
The close-lipped couple have kept their relationship quiet recently, but the musician took to his Twitter page to suggest he may have bought a ring. 
&#8220;Visiting the Diamond Exchange in Tustin,&#8221; he wrote on Friday, following it up Saturday with, &#8220;Welding an engagement ring for my girlfriend.&#8221; 



While the articulate and often-acerbic singer may have made a typo on the first word (he may have meant &#8220;wielding&#8221, there&#8217;s no mistaking &#8220;engagement ring.&#8221; But, it remains to be seen if the jokester celeb is serious. 
In an interview with GQ magazine at the end of 2008, Aniston hinted that her on-again beau, Mayer, who famously spoke out to the paparazzi after a break up with Aniston earlier in the year, was done talking about their relationship in the media. 
When the reporter suggested that Mayer tends to be self-aware in his blogs, telling Aniston, &#8220;so you see him blogging,&#8221; the actress quickly chimed in. &#8220;Not lately, have you?&#8221; she asked, referring to Mayer backing off his semi-regular Internet postings. 
&#8220;Uh, no,&#8221; the GQ reporter replied. &#8220;Not recently, Why?&#8221; 
&#8220;Just&#8230; things change,&#8221; Aniston noted. 
If they are getting engaged, it could happen soon &#8212; Star reported on Friday that Mayer is planning to propose on February 11, Aniston&#8217;s 40th birthday.


----------



## Swanky

ugh, so looking for any news I see polar opposite, case in point:
*1.*

*John Mayer a-Twitter about ring shopping*

*Notorious prankster hints at buying engagement ring for Aniston*



 Dan Steinberg / AP file







Video

​  Naughty talk with the stars
Jan. 26: Access' Billy Bush shared some dirty talk with the ladies of "He's Just Not That Into You" -- Jennifer Aniston, Scarlett Johansson, Drew Barrymore, and Ginnifer Goodwin.
Access Hollywood




Access Hollywood
updated 9:48 a.m. CT, Mon., Feb. 2, 2009 

LOS ANGELES - John Mayer may be planning a proposal to girlfriend Jennifer Aniston if the serial joker is playing things straight on his Twitter account. 
The close-lipped couple have kept their relationship quiet recently, but the musician took to his Twitter page to suggest he may have bought a ring. 
Visiting the Diamond Exchange in Tustin, he wrote on Friday, following it up Saturday with, Welding an engagement ring for my girlfriend. 



While the articulate and often-acerbic singer may have made a typo on the first word (he may have meant wielding), theres no mistaking engagement ring. But, it remains to be seen if the jokester celeb is serious. 
In an interview with GQ magazine at the end of 2008, Aniston hinted that her on-again beau, Mayer, who famously spoke out to the paparazzi after a break up with Aniston earlier in the year, was done talking about their relationship in the media. 
When the reporter suggested that Mayer tends to be self-aware in his blogs, telling Aniston, so you see him blogging, the actress quickly chimed in. Not lately, have you? she asked, referring to Mayer backing off his semi-regular Internet postings. 
Uh, no, the GQ reporter replied. Not recently, Why? 
Just things change, Aniston noted. 
If they are getting engaged, it could happen soon  Star reported on Friday that Mayer is planning to propose on February 11, Anistons 40th birthday.


----------



## Swanky

*2.*

Jennifer Aniston & John Mayer Split?
by Staff



Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer have reportedly ended their on/off relationship for good, after the rocker was allegedly spotted kissing another woman.
The couple has been at the centre of growing speculation about the state of their relationship in recent weeks, with internet gossips publishing conflicting reports over whether they have in fact split.
Aniston and Mayer parted ways at the end of last summer (Aug08) after several months of dating, but rekindled their love affair in October (08), with the actress claiming that they were unable to stay away from each other after the break-up.
But their romance looks like it could be on the rocks once again, according to In Touch magazine.
The publication reports that Mayer was seen enjoying an intimate date with a blonde woman in Santa Monica, California on Wednesday (28Jan09) night.
A source tells the magazine, "They were obviously on a date. He came in with her another time too and I've seen them out together. He gave her a long kiss before they left. John has been here six times in the last two weeks but never with Jen."
Representatives for Aniston and Mayer could not be reached for comment as Wenn went to press. (c) WENN


----------



## cherubicanh

Goodness, I hope they did.  Jen can do so much better than John Mayer.


----------



## nicole2730

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> all that's left though is *her nipples and her, uh, landscaping* . . . we've seen the rest. I'd never expect her to do Playboy, so glad she isn't!



^^^  thanks for that, i needed a laugh today!


----------



## Swanky

gawd I could use a laugh today too!


----------



## oonik

why does everyone nt like Jen A. with John Mayer ?  I'm nt realli a fan of his but I seldom see much news on him .. can someone explain ?


----------



## Swanky

he's skeezy.


----------



## maxter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> he's *skeezy*.



good word!


----------



## karo

http://justjared.buzznet.com/tags/jennifer-aniston*Jennifer Aniston* keeps it classic in a black _Burberry_ pantsuit at the premiere of her upcoming movie, *Hes Just Not That Into You*, held at Graumans Chinese Theatre on Monday (February 2) in Los Angeles.


----------



## gucci lover

*BEAUTIFUL*  i  everything about this look 



karo said:


> *Jennifer Aniston* keeps it classic in a black _Burberry_ pantsuit at the premiere of her upcoming movie, *He&#8217;s Just Not That Into You*, held at Grauman&#8217;s Chinese Theatre on Monday (February 2) in Los Angeles.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^me too!


----------



## Tangerine

oonik said:


> why does everyone nt like Jen A. with John Mayer ?  I'm nt realli a fan of his but I seldom see much news on him .. can someone explain ?



He seems to be a serial monogamist, but its like he ONLY dates famous girls. There was a point where had a new one every month. And his star in the tabloids def began to rise. The girls suspiciously become more and more famous. He started out with a pretty, no name TV actress (well I know her name, I like her, but shes not a "name") then progressively moved up until he got to Jessica Simpson, then finally - does it get any bigger than Jennifer Aniston? I mean, that doesnt mean anything FOR SURE, but its a bit suspect, this fast, patterned progression.

 But I think what really did it is that he started talking to the papparazzi about his girlfriends as if he were on Howard Stern and addressing thinly veiled cold shouldered 'open letters' to unnamed past girlfriends on his public blog.  At least for me, that was the thing that made me go, ok I def would not date this guy.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

She looks beautiful! I love the look!


----------



## karo

She looks stunning. Love the suit and the necklaces. Her hair is gorgeous like always.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^is the suit calvin klein?


----------



## envyme

She looks great! I LOVE the suit!!!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^is the suit calvin klein?


 
It's Burberry


----------



## Jahpson

what an improvement!! She looks great!


----------



## vlore

Wao...I am speechless...she looks fantastic!!! I love the look of the suit + the ponytail looks awesome!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow! I absolutely love her outfit and the necklaces!! She looks amazing!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love the Burberry suit. She looks gorgeous!


----------



## lvstratus

Looks great!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks great in that suit, and the necklaces are a good choice!


----------



## nicole2730

looking fantastic!!!!!!! god, i love her hair, i have major hair envy over here


----------



## wordpast

OMG, love the suit, love the jewelry, love the hair.


----------



## Twinklette

very classy chic - beautiful!


----------



## ocgirl

She looks totally awesome!


----------



## schadenfreude

This is the best look I have seen ANY celebrity rock in recent memory. She looks so gorgeous.... and I'm not any Jennifer Aniston fan by any stretch. The whole look is just perfect, strong and confident, yet feminine and very sexy. Totally hot!


----------



## Lec8504

gucci lover said:


> *BEAUTIFUL*  i  everything about this look



wow....i completely and utterly agree 

she's one of the few celebs that can rock the whole suit look and still very sexy and feminine.


----------



## cherubicanh

Gorgeous ms. Girl next door.  Everything looks great on her.


----------



## orlac2

She looks great - I love her hair in those pics!


----------



## KathGrace

I keep reading that JA has "anti cellulite spa treatments" twice a month. Anyone know what they are? She doesn't have a hint of orange peel!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston: Fabulous At 40 *

*The "He's Just Not That Into You" & "Marley & Me" Star Uses Humor & Yoga To Cope With Aging *

http://www.sphere.com/search?q=sphe...tories/2009/02/11/earlyshow/main4792630.shtml







Jennifer Aniston* (CBS/EARLY SHOW)*



.hideit {display:none}http://www.answers.com/topic/1-click 

*(CBS) *If you want proof that 40 is the new 30 in Hollywood, then look no further than actress Jennifer Aniston. 

She turns the big "Four-O" and she's never been hotter, *Early Show* national correspondent Hattie Kauffman</B> reports. 

It happens to all of us. Our "Friends" start turning 40, including Aniston, who shared her thoughts about it with Ellen DeGeneres. 

"I did have a moment over the weekend. I had my first, 'Ahhh! I don't want to, I don't want to!' I found a really long gray hair and it kind of flipped me out," Aniston admitted. 

On the hit series, "Friends" we all watched her character Rachel wrestle with turning 30. 

"Conventional wisdom in Hollywood is that when you turn 40 as an actress your movie career cools down, but Jennifer Aniston seems to be going to opposite direction," said Entertainment Weekly writer Adam B. Vary. 

In fact, her last film, "Marley & Me," has taken in $140 million and her newest, "He's Just Not That Into You," is currently number one. 

"A lot more women are independent and not married and going into their 40's and look at Jennifer Aniston I think that that person reflects my life, and so I think that it just bodes well for her," Vary said. 

Of course 40 is a bit more fabulous when you look like Aniston. 

The birthday girl posed in her birthday suit for GQ Magazine. She told *Early Show* co-anchor Harry Smith</B> that her secret for staying in shape - intense yoga workouts. 

"You've got to see that breath of fire," Smith said. 

"I've got to get that fire before I calm down because if I'm going to work out, I've got to have it mean something," she said. 
40 forty this year, including Renee Zellweger, Jennifer Lopez, Catherine Zeta-Jones and Mariah Carey. 

And it's also worth noting that a lot of sexy men will be turning 40 this year as well, including P-Diddy, Matthew McConaughey and Javier Bardem. 

"It's my time. Every woman that's ever said, or man, that said 'It just gets better.' I just agree," Aniston told Smith. 

She will next star opposite the very handsome Gerard Butler.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I cannot imagine Jennifer Aniston having grey hairs!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

love Jennifer, just saw Hes just not into you and she stole the movie


----------



## BagLadie

She is the perfect combination of style and grace and class....and on top of that she has great comedic timing and is hilarious.  Just love her!!!


----------



## Lec8504

i really really want to see he's just not that into you, but darn bf won't go with me...i need to find some of my gfs to have a girls day out hehe


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer kissed goodbye as they left Eleuthera Island in the Bahamas yesterday


----------



## BagLadie

^^ cute pics.  I am not a fan of his but she obviously digs the guy - good for her.  Nice to be in love.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ or nice to have sex with a hot guy


----------



## minababe

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer kissed goodbye as they left Eleuthera Island in the Bahamas yesterday



I love her bag. know someone the label??


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^ here's a thread on this bag. it might be prada.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I didnt realize he was so tall.  She seems so little next to him


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ She is really tiny in real life!


----------



## gucci lover

she said John will be her date at the oscars!


----------



## Jayne1

NicolesCloset said:


> I didnt realize he was so tall.  She seems so little next to him


I think she _is_ really little.  And short.  She usually wore a heel with BP, but when she didn't, she barely came up to his shoulder.

I think Jen needs a guy with a strong personality, which John has.  He's very talkative and needs someone who's quiet and maybe a bit dull.  You can't have two gregarious people in a relationship.  One has to listen.

Anyway, besides the sex, that's why I think this realtionship works.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She is short, I've seen her in real life. I'm 5 feet exact and to be honest she wasn't much taller than me.


----------



## Swanky

reportedly she's 5'4"


----------



## candypants1100

is his hand in her purse in that pic where they're kissing? ahhhaha


----------



## BagLadie

I once read she is 5'6 which to me is tall (I'm only 5'3).


----------



## Swanky

LMAO!!  I looked it up before I posted it  all the links I could see confirmed that height.  
I just double checked since you posted that and now I get anywhere from 5'3" - 5'5", a couple say 5'6".  WTH?


----------



## Grace123

I thought she just shined last night. I loved her dress, her hair, everything!


----------



## Swanky

I thought she seemed nervous on stage.  I think she's not an attention whore and gets a little nervous w/ massive live audiences like that.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I adore Jen, seems so down to earth, and comes across as a really nice person!!!


----------



## gucci lover

3:19 is where they show Jen again after clips of each movie.  
angelina is seen at 1:01


----------



## ayla

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought she seemed nervous on stage.  I think she's not an attention whore and gets a little nervous w/ massive live audiences like that.



It didn't help that ex-hubby was sitting in the audience with the woman that he left her for. :s

It was REALLY unclassy that there was repeated panning back to Angie while Jen was on stage. It's like no one is willing to let this thing die !


----------



## Swanky

i saw that too . . . everyone was very gracious though, lots of happiness for the camers! LOL!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I wonder who she was smiling at at 3.41


----------



## Grace123

ayla said:


> *It didn't help that ex-hubby was sitting in the audience with the woman that he left her for.* :s
> 
> It was REALLY unclassy that there was repeated panning back to Angie while Jen was on stage. It's like no one is willing to let this thing die !


 

Well that would make me a bit nervous too. :s


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I think she did well on the stage. If I were her, I wouldn't go on the stage. :ninja:


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston* sparkles in a [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]silver[/COLOR][/COLOR] _Valentino_ gown with _Jimmy Choo_ &#8220;Jag&#8221; satin sandals as she attends the *2009 Oscars* in Los Angeles on Sunday night (February 22).


----------



## Swanky




----------



## imashopaholic

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer kissed goodbye as they left Eleuthera Island in the Bahamas yesterday


This looks awkward and uncomfortable. Like she planted one on him when he wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Nat

I think Jenn and Jack both did very well! 

I'm sure everyone gets nervous on stage, we're talking about Oscar night here, would definitely make me bloody nervous, LOL. Some people just hide it better than others.


----------



## gueancla

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/aniston-oscars/thumbs/jennifer-aniston-2009-oscars-01.jpgcdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/aniston-oscars/thumbs/jennifer-aniston-2009-oscars-02.jpgcdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/aniston-oscars/thumbs/jennifer-aniston-2009-oscars-03.jpgcdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/aniston-oscars/thumbs/jennifer-aniston-2009-oscars-04.jpgcdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/aniston-oscars/thumbs/jennifer-aniston-2009-oscars-05.jpgcdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/aniston-oscars/thumbs/jennifer-aniston-2009-oscars-06.jpgcdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/aniston-oscars/thumbs/jennifer-aniston-2009-oscars-07.jpg
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/aniston-oscars/thumbs/jennifer-aniston-2009-oscars-08.jpg


 

I love so much her makeup here. The blush is a gorgeous color. I wonder what brand and color of blush she is wearing?


----------



## scarlett_2005

I didn't like her hair last night but I loved her dress.


----------



## ShopShoeGal

Her hair did not look polished last night.  She was still very pretty.


----------



## Jahpson

i loved her dress at the oscars, but not her makeup. too much powder


----------



## Swanky

Nat, I agree!  I just think because she's possible less of a glamour girl and spotlight hog she's less comfortable in situations like that.  I think she'd rather be somewhere else w/ a margarita! 
I loved her hair and dress, her make up was a little unflattering I think.  She's prettier sans make up really.


----------



## Roo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought she seemed nervous on stage.  I think she's not an attention whore and gets a little nervous w/ massive live audiences like that.



Yes, she did seem nervous but her nemesis was also in the front row.  I hated it how they kept panning back and forth to Brangelina while she was onstage


----------



## Swanky

you'd think the Academy Awards would be better than that.


----------



## Roo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> you'd think the Academy Awards would be better than that.



Yeah, it was pretty lame.

You'll also laugh at this:  My Mom called me when the pre-show red carpet stuff was going on, and was outraged.  She said that one of the commentators compared Angelina's beauty to that of Elizabeth Taylor in her heyday.  My Mom could not BELIEVE they would even compare the two women.    I said, "But mom, they are kinda similar in their personal lives!"


----------



## Swanky

Lol!


----------



## drunky_krol

I hate that on E they always try to dizz Jen...
*



			Best Reaction:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Jolie looked totally charmed by her _Kung Fu Panda_ costar *Jack Black*, who was onstage presenting with that actress from _Friends*[*_


_http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b100915_best_worst_of_oscars_hugh_jackmania.html
_


----------



## Jayne1

ILoveMyBug said:


> I wonder who she was smiling at at 3.41


I was wondering about that too.  She did it twice while on stage, don't know if you can see it in the clip, but I noticed she looked to her left and smiled two times at someone.

Other than that, I thought she looked a bit nervous.


----------



## BagLadie

can you imagine getting on stage and having to do that while your ex-husband (whom you loved dearly) and the GORGEOUS woman he left you for was sitting there??  That's just not normal!  Kudos to her for being brave and classy.  I couldn't have done it.  Hollywood is such a strange place.


----------



## Charlie

Roo said:


> Yeah, it was pretty lame.
> 
> You'll also laugh at this:  My Mom called me when the pre-show red carpet stuff was going on, and was outraged.  She said that one of the commentators compared Angelina's beauty to that of Elizabeth Taylor in her heyday.  My Mom could not BELIEVE they would even compare the two women.    I said, "But mom, they are kinda similar in their personal lives!"





She looked great, with bad hair and all. She is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## nicole2730

she looked FANTASTIC!!!! gah, her hair never ceases to amaze me.  just gorgeous and she seemed really comfortable on stage, at least to me.  forget brangelina - you never know what kind of crazy stunts jack black would pull!!  HE would make me nervous 

anyway, it's nice to see her out and about and i think she looked great.


----------



## BTBF

I think it was her first time presenting at this award. Everyone in her situation would be nervous.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I really like Jen's style and personality.  She was stunning last night.  Jen is simply gorgeous, nature and fun, not like Brangelina - so fake.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Is it just me, or did she kind of rip of envelop in the end and announce the winner rather quick and walked off fast, like she couldn't wait to get off stage?!


----------



## csre

I like Brangelina, i do not think they are fake, and, at this point, i do not see why we have to bring them up constantly in Jen's thread. I mean, they all seem pretty over the drama.

To me it is just the media feeding this stuff cause it makes money. 

To me Jen seemed fine, just a little nervous like anyone else presenting an award


----------



## gucci lover

i'm glad Jen was back at the Oscars!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

csre said:


> I like Brangelina, i do not think they are fake, and, at this point, i do not see why we have to bring them up constantly in Jen's thread. I mean, they all seem pretty over the drama.
> 
> To me it is just the media feeding this stuff cause it makes money.
> 
> To me Jen seemed fine, just a little nervous like anyone else presenting an award


If the media are still churning out this crap, then obviously people will still talk about it. 

I think it's pretty rubbish of the media however, Jen doesn't need it shoved in her face at every available opportunity. She's 100000000000000 x the woman Angelina will ever be anyway.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I liked her hair and dress last night! It was very her and I think she did a great job presenting the awards even with the slight awkwardness.


----------



## bisousx

ShelleyBaby said:


> If the media are still churning out this crap, then obviously people will still talk about it.
> 
> I think it's pretty rubbish of the media however, Jen doesn't need it shoved in her face at every available opportunity. She's 100000000000000 x the woman Angelina will ever be anyway.


 
I'm using a lot of restraint not to put in my 2 cents about comparing the two women...


----------



## ShelleyBaby

bisousx said:


> I'm using a lot of restraint not to put in my 2 cents about comparing the two women...


Bash on, but if the media are putting it out there, then others are going to follow suit. I love how people complain about the media still dragging this story on, if it bothers people that much they'd ignore it and not give the media the satisfaction of talking about it. You can't have it all ways IMO.

I fail to see my list of comparisons though.


----------



## bisousx

^ I know, it's just a never-ending clash between JA fans and Angelina fans. lol! 

for the sake of friendly comparisons:

Jennifer may have been classy when Brad left her, but I just see Angelina as more admirable for her charity work and selfless devotion to the world. Jennifer strikes me as someone who's only obsessed with her body and herself. Her interviews confirm this, they're all so self-centered and boring. She has nothing to talk about but herself! She strikes me as a type of person who only gives to charity for tax purposes. I don't think she's a bad person per se, but when I think about the two side by side, JA is just sort of living her life and Angelina is striving to make the world a better place. I never saw JA the same way after i read this one article on Perez, written by her former high school friend. Let me try to pull it up.

edit: omg this article was probably a year ago.. I'm terrible at searching for stuff online.. it may be awhile lol


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Yes, I'm sure adopting all the children you can and getting other people to give to charity, when you have a tonne of money yourself, is going to save the world. :|

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I'll agree to disagree with anyone who tries to make out Angelina is the wonderful person they want her to be.

I don't give to charity either BTW, this does not make me self-centered.


----------



## bisousx

Yes, I'm sure adopting all the children you can and getting other people to give to charity, when you have a tonne of money yourself, is going to save the world. :|
*She's doing much more than her job as a Hollywood actress requires. Getting exposure to parts of the world that need help, which is just as important as donating $. I find that admirable, considering she could just be lounging around the pool with all her money and doing nothing to better the world. *

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I'll agree to disagree with anyone who tries to make out Angelina is the wonderful person they want her to be.

I don't give to charity either BTW, this does not make me self-centered.
*Like I said, I don't think JA is a bad person but my reasons above are why I prefer Angelina as a person when you compare them side by side. Her bland, "me me me" interviews are why I think she is self centered.*


----------



## bisousx

btw shelley, what are your reasons for JA over angelina? I'd love to hear them


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ahh guys, WHYYYYYY is the JA and AJ clash being dragged on and on, by us even? can't we all just forget it and get along? 

lol, srsly though.


----------



## bisousx

^hey, she asked for it! LOL


----------



## Swanky

well WE didn't, take it to PM.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her dress was nice. I find her and Mayer to be contrived. 

He cleans up nice but he revealed too much of his personality and it is a total turn off. I can't get past it no matter how nice he may look.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i think theyre cute, but i dont see it lasting for her in the long term


----------



## drunky_krol

I loved her dress and her hair.

and for those comparing i think is never a WIN when u compare two human beings is not even with objects lol and who cares if brad pitt sharing his life with other woman of course is not comfortable to be in fornt of the woman ur ex husband left u for !! and they wre like right there in front. plus the media makes it worst so i hope jennifer aniston just demonstrates she can be off any guy and be herself and get good roles and just keep living and movin on no matter how hard it would be.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

One thing about Aniston that I like is when she is on the red carpet she doesn't pose herself to death like alot of celebrities. 

She doesn't exude the most confidence to me in other areas but on the red carpet she never comes across as trying too hard.


----------



## csre

What i was saying is that i don't see why there is a need to ruin Jen's thread bringing Angelina up. It doesn't matter which one we like more, Brad liked Angie more, period. 

My point is that i find unnecessary to keep bringing the issue up. Also i don't see why we (and media) have to refer to people as "Angie fans" or "Jen fans"... I like both of them, i like most of their acting and work and can appreciate the nice things about both of them without getting into fight each time the silly issue is brought up

Just my 2 cents


----------



## csre

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^i think theyre cute, but i dont see it lasting for her in the long term


 yeah, for some reason i do not trust Mayer 
 I hope it lasts though, she seems pretty happy


----------



## Jahpson

csre said:


> What i was saying is that i don't see why there is a need to ruin Jen's thread bringing Angelina up. It doesn't matter which one we like more, Brad liked Angie more, period.
> 
> My point is that i find unnecessary to keep bringing the issue up. Also i don't see why we (and media) have to refer to people as "Angie fans" or "Jen fans"... I like both of them, i like most of their acting and work and can appreciate the nice things about both of them without getting into fight each time the silly issue is brought up
> 
> Just my 2 cents


 

well said. Its been years now, lets all learn to let go!! lol

I dont recall in Angelina's thread, Jen's name being brought up often :devil:


----------



## Roo

Not meaning to bring this up again, but *WHY* did the camera crew keep continuing to pan to Angie when Jen was on stage?  Why did they do that?  Why does the press continue to rub salt in this woman's wounds?  I seriously don't get it and if I were JA I would be livid.  The presenters and guests can see what is being filmed on screens near the stage, so the entire auditorium witnessed that stab.  It has been reported that the press corps watching the show backstage on monitors gasped out loud when this happened too.  I think it's sh*tty.

:back2topic:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Because that is what the Oscar producers wanted. I don't think it was at all a coincidence that she presented Best Animated Film either. They knew Jolie would be in the audience for that award instead of maybe excusing herself for a bathroom break because she was a part of the film. It was a win win for them.

I also read just now that they wanted Aniston to sit closer to them as well.

They wanted the triangle and the got it. Frankly I think they should be ashamed of themselves because it really has gotten the same if not more amount of press than the winners.


----------



## rubylola

JA has obviously agreed to present this award- I think that is totally taking the high-road in this particular scenario, and maybe it is also to answer back all the critics who constantly paint her as poor, whiny, victim Jen. It was probably empowering for her to present this particular award and perhaps she is trying to change this publicity rut JA, Pitt and AJ have found themselves in for several years now. 

I really liked her 'laid back' hair, it was a refreshing change from all the sculpted styles we are used to seeing on the red carpet.


----------



## nicole2730

i have a different opinion about the back and forth of the camera angles oscar night.  if you look again, EVERYONE is smiling!  AJ is smiling, maybe at jack black who was her co-star in KFP, BP is smiling, maybe at jen to say "hey, you look great" - who knows?!

i think everyone else is jumping on the "OMG, they are rubbing salt in her wounds!!" band wagon, but when i saw this on youtube, i didn't think of it as any big deal.  everyone is smiling, everyone is moving on - everyone but us.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, everyone looked cordial . .  and believably so.  Didn't look fake at all to me.


----------



## oonik

can i just say that i didn't quite like her hairstyle in Oscars... a little too casual for me.


----------



## Charlie

oonik said:


> can i just say that i didn't quite like her hairstyle in Oscars... a little too casual for me.



Yeah but she can get away with it. I think she did


----------



## Roo

nicole2730 said:


> i have a different opinion about the back and forth of the camera angles oscar night.  if you look again, EVERYONE is smiling!  AJ is smiling, maybe at jack black who was her co-star in KFP, BP is smiling, maybe at jen to say "hey, you look great" - who knows?!
> 
> i think everyone else is jumping on the "OMG, they are rubbing salt in her wounds!!" band wagon, but when i saw this on youtube, i didn't think of it as any big deal.  everyone is smiling, everyone is moving on - everyone but us.




I'm sure they HAVE moved on-- but the camera people should not have done that.  It was pretty lame if you ask me.


----------



## karo

Hopping on a flight overseas following her night at the Academy Awards, Jennifer Aniston was spotted living it up in Paris, France on Wednesday evening (February 25).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston jetting out of LAX Airport (February 23).


----------



## Swanky

I loved her Oscar hair, I like the contrast between a very formal gown and a looser hairstyle.
Jen is VERY casual, an up-do really isn't her at all.


----------



## Grace123

I just love her hair no matter how she wears it. I would KILL for hair like that!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson out promoting Marley & Me in Paris (February 26).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the tights/CL combo


----------



## Marly

Does anyone know who makes this bag and what style? I always love her bags!


----------



## Charlie

She is wearing some comfy shoes


----------



## scarlett_2005

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson out promoting Marley & Me in Paris (February 26).


Love her shoes! She looks really cute here.


----------



## nicole2730

she is so freakin' cute!!!! i love her airport outfit - now THAT is a sensible ensemble for flying

and her hair


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cute dress!


----------



## Oruka

She looks so good!


----------



## Jahpson

the shoes are cute, but I don't like it with that dress. the shoes are grey right?

Its good to see her wear patterns and colors other than black


----------



## lvstratus

She was one of the best at Oscars...So simple and natural...The dress was very beautiful and loved the hair too!


----------



## Lola24

I flew out of LAX on the 23rd too...


----------



## Twinklette

You might want to post this in the Celebrity Bags thread - maybe someone there will know!



Marly said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag and what style? I always love her bags!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Jennifer is naturally beautiful!  She doesn't need much makeup and is already stunning!


----------



## dreamdoll

HandbagAngel said:


> Jennifer is naturally beautiful! She doesn't need much makeup and is already stunning!


 
^ I agree!


----------



## ChanelMommy

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson out promoting Marley & Me in Paris (February 26).


 
^Her shoes are so cute! I really like Owen Wilson and her in Marley & Me. They have such great chemistry onscreen!


----------



## minababe

the newest pics. I'm looking a german tv show now.
she is promoting her new film.
she looks so stunning, omg. what a beautiful outfit


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson jetting out of Paris (February 26).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson promoting Marley & Me in Rome (February 27).


----------



## rubylola

in this picture

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=693793&d=1235856558

only this one, so it is probably wrong,

her face looks weird, as if she has had fillers/ botox. Does anyone else see it or is it just a bad pic?


----------



## lvstratus

Loving her style! Simple but chic!
Looking very flawless too!


----------



## Oruka

This lady is amazing


----------



## blueeyez259

She looks great & I love her highlights!


----------



## BagAngel

rubylola said:


> in this picture
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=693793&d=1235856558
> 
> only this one, so it is probably wrong,
> 
> her face looks weird, as if she has had fillers/ botox. Does anyone else see it or is it just a bad pic?


 
Hope not, she is lovely, doesn't need that nonsense!


----------



## Swanky

I think they caught her mid-smile


----------



## Cherrasaki

Both Jennifer and Owen are looking good!  And loving Jennifers' outfits!!! She is looking beyond gorgeous!


----------



## snoopylaughs

I love her!  God, I'm half her age, and my legs don't look anything like, or as good as her legs.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

She is a natural beauty that is for sure!


----------



## gucci lover

Jen and Owen look so cute together.  The should date


----------



## karo

A few more pics


----------



## karo

Promoting in Cologne, wearing a pair of _Bernaz Kanani_ peep-toe platforms and _Balenciaga_ dress.
One more pic of her floral dress also by Balenciaga


----------



## meluvs2shop

i  cologne!
she's so stinkin cute!!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston is busy promoting "Marley & Me" overseas, and talked about her dream roles, her body and her divorce (again) with the UK edition of Elle.  Of her roles:

I get offered funny, quirky, pretty roles. I'd love to do an action movie. James Bond. Glamour. Daniel Craig. S**t-loads of fun.​  How she feels about herself:

'I'm at ease - and not just with my age. Really, I'm at peace. I've never felt this good about myself before. I think that shines through... 
'I am a realist. I know if I eat nothing but burgers, I'm not going to be hired for parts I normally would.
  'I'd become a character actress. That might be fine one day but not right now.'​  Her divorce from Brad Pitt:

'I don't owe anybody my side of the story,' she said.  
'There are no sides! There is no bad guy and there is no good guy.
  'There are no villains and there is no heroine in this story.'​


----------



## lingbo105

She knows how to dress herself. I love her style.


----------



## karo

Two more pics from Elle photoshoot


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson at the UK premiere of Marley & Me (March 2).
Jen, 40, wore a custom-made grey blue silk georgette strapless floor-length gown by Burberry.


----------



## rubylola

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston ... talked about ... her divorce (again) with the UK edition of Elle.
> 
> [/INDENT]  Her divorce from Brad Pitt:
> 
> 'I don't owe anybody my side of the story,' she said.
> 'There are no sides! There is no bad guy and there is no good guy.
> 'There are no villains and there is no heroine in this story.'​




I have to say this answer reads more like a polite 'no comment' in response to a question about it, than it does her talking about it again.


----------



## scarlett_2005

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson at the UK premiere of Marley & Me (March 2).
> Jen, 40, wore a custom-made grey blue silk georgette strapless floor-length gown by Burberry.


Love this dress. She looks great.


----------



## cherubicanh

God, I was about to chomp on some more apple pie until I saw these pics.  She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nicole2730

again, she looks fabulous, especially in that blue dress - stunning


----------



## Jahpson

the kid looks sharp  (Owen Wilson)


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston is busy promoting "Marley & Me" overseas, and talked about her dream roles, her body and *her divorce (again)* with the UK edition of Elle. Of her roles:
> I get offered funny, quirky, pretty roles. I'd love to do an action movie. James Bond. Glamour. Daniel Craig. S**t-loads of fun.​How she feels about herself:
> 'I'm at ease - and not just with my age. Really, I'm at peace. I've never felt this good about myself before. I think that shines through...
> 'I am a realist. I know if I eat nothing but burgers, I'm not going to be hired for parts I normally would.
> 'I'd become a character actress. That might be fine one day but not right now.'​Her divorce from Brad Pitt:
> 'I don't owe anybody my side of the story,' she said.
> 'There are no sides! There is no bad guy and there is no good guy.
> 'There are no villains and there is no heroine in this story.'​


 
its like it never ends. boo to the media for mistakenly believe that this is still a hot story. whomp whomp


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston jetting out of Heathrow Airport (March 3).


----------



## winnstar123

the white bag she carrying is cut, anyone know what brand is it?


----------



## Lec8504

omg I love love her in that blue burberry dress 

and shesh...again she cant win...the darn interviewer brought "it" up, what is she supposed to do...just physically walk away during the interview? lol

either way good answer!


----------



## karo

winnstar123 said:


> the white bag she carrying is cut, anyone know what brand is it?


It's Valextra
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=48I


----------



## dreamdoll

She really looks amazing!! I wish I could look half as good at her age!! And totally gorgeous in the blue dress!!


----------



## nicole2730

this must be her travel outfit!  isn't this the 2nd time she's worn those jeans to fly? they do look comfy


----------



## wordpast

I LOVE that Burberry dress!


----------



## Jayne1

I've always loved her gorgeous hair and this explains it. From the NY Post:


> March 4, 2009 --
> *
> JEN MAKES 'DO ON 50G*
> 
> *JENNIFER Aniston*'s honey-colored highlights and unadorned 'do on the red carpet only _look_ effort less - in reality, the laid-back-looking locks cost an estimated $50,000 to achieve. She apparently believes her hair is worth the price tag, insisting on flying hairdresser *Chris McMillan* to Europe for a week while she toured "Marley & Me" premieres. The steep sum includes the cost of jetting McMillan back and forth be tween Paris and London, his first- class-hotel stays and his sky-high styling fees, which allegedly cost more than $2,000 a tress session, according to Britain's Daily Mail.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/03042009/gossip/pagesix/jen_makes_do_on_50g_157965.htm


----------



## sierrasun1

Jayne1 said:


> I've always loved her gorgeous hair and this explains it. From the NY Post:
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/03042009/gossip/pagesix/jen_makes_do_on_50g_157965.htm


 

I believe it.  There are few (to none) times her hair is ever not "done."
I think it has very much become her signature, and she does what it takes!


----------



## Jayne1

sierrasun1 said:


> I believe it.  There are few (to none) times her hair is ever not "done."
> I think it has very much become her signature, and she does what it takes!


That's right.  Remember her first TV show?  Can't remember the name of it ... but also on the first season of Friends, her hair was bushier and kind of frizzy.  That's her natural hair and we never see her hair in its natural state anymore.  So it _is_ always 'done.'

Gorgeous hair... her hairdresser does a fabulous job.


----------



## debsmith

She has the best hair in Hollywood....sigh.


----------



## ebayBAGS

$50k for her locks?!?!?!  I don't think I could ever justify that tag price....


----------



## karo

She's not the only one flying with her hairdresser and paying him big bucks. Look at Eva Longoria or J.Lo and many, many more.


----------



## Roo

These are all business expenses for them- the cost of looking good is part of their job and its a write off!


----------



## Grace123

If I had the money to have perfect hair, I'd do it too.


----------



## gucci lover

karo said:


> She's not the only one flying with her hairdresser and paying him big bucks. Look at Eva Longoria or J.Lo and many, many more.


 

LOL yup!  Jessica Simpson comes to mind, but I haven't seen Ken Paves around her lately.  But she was known to have her hairdresser with her everywhere she went.  Maybe not so much because of Tony


----------



## vanbruntsa

does anyone know what shampoo/conditioner she uses? i want her hair!


----------



## Jayne1

vanbruntsa said:


> does anyone know what shampoo/conditioner she uses? i want her hair!


I think if it were just a matter of shampoo and conditioner, she wouldn't need her personal hair stylist to travel the world with her.


----------



## vanbruntsa

Jayne1 said:


> I think if it were just a matter of shampoo and conditioner, she wouldn't need her personal hair stylist to travel the world with her.


 

oh i know...haha! i just want to get healthier hair. might as well start with what she washes it with.

i have the exact same color/style/length hair as her. my hair just happens to be a little thinner.


----------



## vanbruntsa

looks like her stylist has a new product line

http://www.chrismcmillanhair.com/index.php?pactvid=656e4a00ec8c743cfd5a2775394e5824

it is only $29.95 for 5 products. i think im gonna buy this


----------



## Jayne1

^^ That's very reasonable.  I wonder if he actually uses it on Aniston's hair though.

(I'm so cynical. )


----------



## Nat

^ Well, that makes two of us. I was wondering the same thing


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she just a PERFECT girl... why cant good things happen to her.. e.g LOVE


----------



## Lec8504

i read somewhere a long time ago that she uses this thermal conditioning thing that they do...forgot the name of the salon that does it though :/


----------



## beauxgoris

The funny thing about JA is that I find SOOOooooooo many women just adore her - really think she's perfect in every way. Just every guy I've heard talk about her have just been "meh". Very odd, no?


----------



## Jayne1

beauxgoris said:


> The funny thing about JA is that I find SOOOooooooo many women just adore her - really think she's perfect in every way. Just every guy I've heard talk about her have just been "meh". Very odd, no?


You are so right!

SJP is another one.  Women love her and men... don't at all.


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> You are so right!
> 
> SJP is another one. Women love her and men... don't at all.


 
Maybe it's because these two women seem to be so real and not fantasy girls?


----------



## Swanky

not my DH. . . he finds 'other celebs'  creepy or unattractive, but he thinks JA is cute.  I posted a link that showed she beat out AJ for woman men most want to sleep with.

I'm a geek, just realized those 2 ladies' initials are the same, transposed
JA
AJ


----------



## spendalot

I like JA but I  Owen Wilson!


----------



## Lec8504

beauxgoris said:


> The funny thing about JA is that I find SOOOooooooo many women just adore her - really think she's perfect in every way. Just every guy I've heard talk about her have just been "meh". Very odd, no?




I always categorize certain celebs into "girl hot" versus "guy hot" and some can do both...JA usually is girl hot though but a couple of my guy friends thinks that she's pretty also.  Sarah Jessica is definitely girl hot lol..my bf always cringe whenever he sees a pic of her..and wasnt there a thread a long time ago when some mag said that she's the ugliest women in the world or something? 

And I agree with Grace, she's very real, naturally pretty and down to earth....that's why I like her at least.  Versus some other celebs who look like a blown up blow-up-doll.


----------



## BagAngel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> not my DH. . . he finds 'other celebs'  creepy or unattractive, but he thinks JA is cute. I posted a link that showed she beat out AJ for woman men most want to sleep with.
> 
> I'm a geek, just realized those 2 ladies' initials are the same, transposed
> JA
> AJ


 
Oh wow that's weird!

Glad she beat AJ on something!


----------



## Swanky

I think before AJ had a lot of children and wasn't so thin it was the other way around.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know anyone that adores Jennifer Aniston or thinks she is perfect. Like her, sure, but adore her? Not so much.

I think her hair usually looks nice. She looks nice in her clothes. She is well proportioned but none of it I would envy. I think she has noassatall disease and her legs that receive alot of attention is something that my 5"9 frame can't relate to. 

I honestly think she looks her age. But the media acts like that is a crime. Every time she is interviewed it is always mentioned that she looks 10 years younger. I just don't see it. I would never think she is 30.


----------



## ellacoach

just read on People.com that Jennifer and John Mayer have broken up again...


----------



## carriebradshaw

Good for Jen!  She can do so much better than him...


----------



## Charlie

BagOuttaHell said:


> *I don't know anyone that adores Jennifer Aniston or thinks she is perfect. *Like her, sure, but adore her? Not so much.
> 
> I think her hair usually looks nice. She looks nice in her clothes. She is well proportioned but none of it I would envy. I think she has noassatall disease and her legs that receive alot of attention is something that my 5"9 frame can't relate to.
> 
> I honestly think she looks her age. But the media acts like that is a crime. Every time she is interviewed it is always mentioned that she looks 10 years younger. I just don't see it. I would never think she is 30.



I think she is perfect and I don't think she looks like 40 at all


----------



## Lec8504

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know anyone that adores Jennifer Aniston or thinks she is perfect. Like her, sure, but adore her? Not so much.
> 
> I think her hair usually looks nice. She looks nice in her clothes. She is well proportioned but none of it I would envy. I think she has noassatall disease and her legs that receive alot of attention is something that my 5"9 frame can't relate to.
> 
> I honestly think she looks her age. But the media acts like that is a crime. Every time she is interviewed it is always mentioned that she looks 10 years younger. I just don't see it. I would never think she is 30.


 
different strokes for different folks 

and i personally don't think anyone is perfect..but i do think she is pretty.


----------



## Charlie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think before AJ had a lot of children and wasn't so thin it was the other way around.


----------



## scarlett_2005

carriebradshaw said:


> Good for Jen!  She can do so much better than him...


Ita!


----------



## candypants1100

^me too. while i like him, i think theyre so strange for one another


----------



## Bonita Applebum

I'm really happy that she got rid of John. Honestly -- I can somewhat relate to Brad's betrayal to her. Although, we're not sure if he's cheated or not. Regardless, it's a very devestating thing that any woman could go through. 

She's dealt with a broken marriage with a man who's parading (whether intentionally or not) in front of her with another woman and his children. She's 40, unmarried and no kids - even though she wants them. 

She's got alot of stuff on her plate. I totally respect her for the things she's going through.


----------



## csre

when ever i open this thread, i get confused for a minute and think i am actually in the Jolie-Pitt one


----------



## imashopaholic

So her and John have broken up again? I'll give it a month before they're back together.


----------



## Jayne1

Bonita Applebum said:


> I'm really happy that she got rid of John.


Apparently it was the other way around.  Although really... does anyone know for sure that they split?


----------



## grace3128

beauxgoris said:


> The funny thing about JA is that I find SOOOooooooo many women just adore her - really think she's perfect in every way. Just every guy I've heard talk about her have just been "meh". Very odd, no?



At the height of her fame on friends, all men wanted her- Brad Pitt married her! but I think her that fantasy-image has been a little tarnished since all the AJ drama. 

I think she's more of a girl next door type of woman- she doesn't necessarily hold a fantasy-image that other female celebrities do. I think when men comment on her, it's not a negative but rather she doesn't deserve the hype as one of the world's most eligible women (if she ever got that title. I'm sure she did somewhere and at some time, but I'm not sure now...)

She is beautiful though and she's aging incredibly. And it's purely platonic, but I'm a fan


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i know LOTS of men who much prefer the 'girl next door', just like jen. the america's sweetheart types- her, reese, jennifer garner. i think it's a myth that men will always choose the bombshell over the simply pretty, regular and down to earth girl.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i beg to differ on men finding JA attractive b/c she was probably the most popular out of the _friends cast_ ...you couldn't get away from her. and then she married brad and things got really out of hand.

i always remember thinking when the show _friends_ was on, JA is naturally pretty and comes across as a cool girl, however, i thought Courtney Cox was also gorgeous in a different way with the dark hair and bright blue eyes but never garnered as much attention as JA.


----------



## Smoothoprter

beauxgoris said:


> The funny thing about JA is that I find SOOOooooooo many women just adore her - really think she's perfect in every way. Just every guy I've heard talk about her have just been "meh". Very odd, no?


 
ITA, I hear "meh" from guys about JA too.


----------



## Swanky

I think men like a bombshell temporarily. . .  a girl next door is one they'd want to bring to Mom and have raise their kids.
Not saying this about AJ & JA specifically, I just mean in general.
My DH loved Pamela Anderson WAAAY back in the day, but her personality would get old very quickly to him.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Courteney Cox is absolutely gorgeous, during seasons 6-7 I thought she looked her most beautiful on the show


----------



## Nat

^ I agree, CC is a beautiful, down to earth woman. Just like Jenn.


----------



## BagLadie

Jen has that cool quality about her - she is hilariously funny (great quick wit and timing to her acting) which is a very attractive quality.  She is also gorgeous - but in an approachable way.  I think most guys could see themselves hanging out with her (more than Angelina).  She seems like the kind of girl you could have a beer with and be yourself with.  Also she has one of the best bodies in Hollywood which doesn't hurt.  She is what most women strive to be in my opinion.  And the best thing about her is...she seems....well...._nice._


----------



## Jahpson

beauxgoris said:


> The funny thing about JA is that I find SOOOooooooo many women just adore her - really think she's perfect in every way. Just every guy I've heard talk about her have just been "meh". Very odd, no?


 

that is sooooo true!

I guess because she looks so regular. Nothing striking or exotic about her.


----------



## Lec8504

Jahpson said:


> that is sooooo true!
> 
> I guess because she looks so regular. Nothing striking or exotic about her.


 
i think men generally lust after the exotic looking girls..but as swanky says..they are more prone to bring home girls like JA to their mom. 

I mean great if theyre striking or exotic like Megan fox..but I think just being PRETTY is good enough.  Out of all of the girls that I've meet/seen...i think only 1% is considered to be striking


----------



## Lec8504

grace3128 said:


> At the height of her fame on friends, all men wanted her- Brad Pitt married her! but I think her that fantasy-image has been a little tarnished since all the AJ drama.
> 
> I think she's more of a girl next door type of woman- she doesn't necessarily hold a fantasy-image that other female celebrities do. I think when men comment on her, it's not a negative but rather she doesn't deserve the hype as one of the world's most eligible women (if she ever got that title. I'm sure she did somewhere and at some time, but I'm not sure now...)
> 
> She is beautiful though and she's aging incredibly. And it's purely platonic, but I'm a fan


 
yup i think she did, when Friends was at the height of it's popularity.


----------



## dreamdoll

^ I agree, she is aging incredibly!! What I'd give to look as amazing as she does at her age!!


----------



## Bonita Applebum

imashopaholic said:


> So her and John have broken up again? I'll give it a month before they're back together.


 Just like 85% of relationships in this world.... lol.


----------



## Swanky

*Aniston considered for next Bond girl role *


Tuesday, March 17, 2009,12:47 [IST] 







London (ANI): Actress Jennifer Aniston may become the new Bond girl in the next spy adventure. The former Friends actress is reportedly under consideration for the next installment in the spy series after admitting it was a dream of hers. The 40-year-old stunner, recently, admitted that she would love to be a part of the action-packed series. 

"I'd love to do an action movie. James Bond. Glamour. Daniel Craig. Loads of fun,&#8221; The Daily Express quoted her, as saying. Now, sources have suggested that Bond bosses are seriously considering her. A source at the franchise's production company EON said: "We're always looking for the next Bond girl. She has to be beautiful but she also needs to have brains.

"It helps if she's athletic and able to keep up with the intense stunt work a Bond movie demands. Jennifer has all these qualities. It's great to hear she'd love to do a movie because we have used established actresses before such as Teri Hatcher and Denise Richards. It's great she's a fan.

"After her comments it's likely she'll be called in to meet [producers] Barbara Broccoli and Michael G Wilson when we start on the next one. Jennifer already had her own informal 'screen-test' to see how she would work with Daniel when the pair hit it off at the Night Before Party during the Oscars' weekend.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Aniston considered for next Bond girl role *
> 
> 
> Tuesday, March 17, 2009,12:47 [IST]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London (ANI): Actress Jennifer Aniston may become the new Bond girl in the next spy adventure. The former Friends actress is reportedly under consideration for the next installment in the spy series after admitting it was a dream of hers. The 40-year-old stunner, recently, admitted that she would love to be a part of the action-packed series.
> 
> "I'd love to do an action movie. James Bond. Glamour. Daniel Craig. Loads of fun, The Daily Express quoted her, as saying. Now, sources have suggested that Bond bosses are seriously considering her. A source at the franchise's production company EON said: "We're always looking for the next Bond girl. She has to be beautiful but she also needs to have brains.
> 
> "It helps if she's athletic and able to keep up with the intense stunt work a Bond movie demands. Jennifer has all these qualities. It's great to hear she'd love to do a movie because we have used established actresses before such as Teri Hatcher and Denise Richards. It's great she's a fan.
> 
> "After her comments it's likely she'll be called in to meet [producers] Barbara Broccoli and Michael G Wilson when we start on the next one. Jennifer already had her own informal 'screen-test' to see how she would work with Daniel when the pair hit it off at the Night Before Party during the Oscars' weekend.




hhhmmm....what will be her name in the film?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Courteney Cox is absolutely gorgeous, during seasons 6-7 I thought she looked her most beautiful on the show


----------



## Tangerine

syxmiss said:


> Pretty Jefferson Aniston....A great Artist..



wtf?


----------



## Lec8504

Tangerine said:


> wtf?



lmao


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Who is Jefferson Aniston? And if you're mistaking the names, why do you call Jennifer a "him"?


----------



## Glamfoxx

syxmiss said:


> Pretty Jefferson Aniston....A great Artist..Im so mad when I heard that she was divorse to brat pit.Hopely todays she can moved on.I knows she can much find the best man to him.Jefferson is a brave woman that can survive or can hold on what problems come to him.I'm salute to him.


 
I'm thinking English is not the first language of the poster and she/he means:

Pretty Jennifer Aniston, she is a great artist.  I was so mad when I heard she had divorced Brad Pitt.  Hopefully today she has moved on.  I know she can find a better man than him.  Jennifer is a brave woman that can survive whatever problems come to her.  I salute her.

Sorry if I was out of line trying to translate the meaning or if I got it wrong.  I am just trying to help.


----------



## imashopaholic

Jefferson.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston making her way around NYC (March 24).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston arriving to the set of The Baster in New York City on Monday (March 23).


----------



## imashopaholic

I thought this was Cousin Itt for a second there.


----------



## lilarot

imashopaholic said:


> I thought this was Cousin Itt for a second there.



Is her jacket Abercrombie? I think I saw her with this jacket years ago.
I like that.


----------



## gucci lover

i want her body!  are these chucks?  they are so cute, i want a pair!!!!


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston arriving to the set of The Baster in New York City on Monday (March 23).


 
Wish I could see that bag better..wonder if its Jimmy Choo?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston keeps warm in a stylish new coat on the set of _The Baster_ in New York City on Monday (March 30). The romantic comedy centers around a 40-year-old woman who resorts to using a turkey baster to get pregnant.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston smiles ear to ear as she waves to fans and photographers after taking a break from filming her latest movie _The Baster_ in New York City on Monday (March 30).

The 40-year-old actress has reportedly fired her hair stylist, *Chris McMillan* after her tour throughout Europe. *Jen* and *Chris* were together for almost 15 years. A source said, *Chris* is instructing someone else on how to do Jens hair because hes not on set of her new movie. *Chris* is focused on building his celebrity clientele and *Jennifer* wants to experiment with her look!


----------



## beauxgoris

Yikes, bad choice (turkey baster movie) - it's only going to bring out the snarky comments from still single and childless Jen (not that there is ANYTHING wrong with that!)


----------



## mrsklem14

heyyy i have those boots of hers!! ^


----------



## nicole2730

^^ what kind of boots are they? i love them!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good in the jeans upthread.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I think the boots are by Bronx?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston heading to work on The Baster (March 31).


----------



## Bagspy

^Jen's having a bad hair day? huh? Finally she's looking more like us, with a bad hair day.


----------



## mooks

I think her hair is just wet


----------



## Bagspy

Yeah, no hair dryer? or no hair stylist? It doesn't take more than 10 mins to dry that high maintenance hair.


----------



## mooks

I'm guessing it's because she's on her way to the set and the stylist there will do her hair and she doesn't want to be drying it twice in one day


----------



## gucci lover

the rumors about Jenn firing her hair stylist are false....  according to E! news anyway LOL


----------



## meluvs2shop

mooks said:


> I'm guessing it's because she's on her way to the set and the stylist there will do her hair and she doesn't want to be drying it twice in one day



agreed.

she has one of the best manes in hollywood. i hope she didn't fire chris mcmillan.


----------



## Swanky

digging those sunnies!  
I agree, her hair's just wet. . . what gives?


----------



## Charlie

^^^ Are those Tom Fords Swanks??



karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston smiles ear to ear as she waves to fans and photographers after taking a break from filming her latest movie _The Baster_ in New York City on Monday (March 30).
> 
> The 40-year-old actress has reportedly fired her hair stylist, *Chris McMillan* after her tour throughout Europe. *Jen* and *Chris* were together for almost 15 years. A source said, &#8220;*Chris* is instructing someone else on how to do Jen&#8217;s hair because he&#8217;s not on set of her new movie. *Chris* is focused on building his celebrity clientele and *Jennifer* wants to experiment with her look!&#8221;



Whhhaaatttt? What's going on? Did she fire him because he doesn't to give her a new look? 
media is always trying to make her look bad... hahaha. So ridiculous of them.


----------



## Swanky

I don't know. . . they look good though!


----------



## meela188

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't know. . . they look good though!


 
They are Tom Ford, this style bears Jennifer's name. not sure if they were named with her in mind but the idea is cute, maybe that's why she likes that pair so much.


----------



## Jahpson

I think Jenn just had a lazy day. Didn't feel like getting her hair done.


she has the perfect hairline! no receding or cow licks..sigh


----------



## lvstratus

Jennifer has such a great casual style! She can't go wrong...


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston* heads out to shoot a scene for her upcoming film, _The Baster_, by a subway at Grand Central Terminal in New York City on Friday night (April 3).
Weeks after the 40-year-old actress broke up with *John Mayer*, he debuted a new song during his five-day cruise aboard the Mayercraft Carrier 2. 
The song Heartbreak Warfare includes lyrics such as Its miserable being around someone whos negative.


----------



## grace3128

John Mayer is such a loser. All he does is kiss and tell about his relationships w/ famous women to get attention and record sales....unbelievable and soooooooo tacky


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

meela188 said:


> They are Tom Ford, this style bears Jennifer's name. not sure if they were named with her in mind but the idea is cute, maybe that's why she likes that pair so much.



I don't think these are Tom Ford Jennifers. Those have cut outs on the side of the frame and metal hardware.


----------



## meluvs2shop

grace3128 said:


> John Mayer is such a loser. All he does is kiss and tell about his relationships w/ famous women to get attention and record sales....unbelievable and soooooooo tacky



this is why i wish she stayed far away from his sorry a$$ the first time around


----------



## karo

Continuing to film her latest film The Baster, Jennifer Aniston was spotted on the New York City set yesterday (April 6).
Joined by costars Jason Bateman and Juliette Lewis, the Rumor Has It hottie looked to be enjoying herself as she diligently shot scene after scene with the precision of a pro.


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> this is why i wish she stayed far away from his sorry a$$ the first time around


 

I'm glad im not the only who feels she can do better.

will the real men stop being cowards and ask her out already? lol


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ Agree.  She has so much going for her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I saw on my way home today that her movie is going to be filming on 3rd avenue tomorrow. In the mid 50s near the lipstick building.


----------



## Lola24

LadyRacerTRD said:


> I don't think these are Tom Ford Jennifers. Those have cut outs on the side of the frame and metal hardware.



They are Jennifers and I'm quite sure they are named after her


----------



## csre

I can't believe what a moron that Mayer kid is, so uncool 

I do not think the sunglasses were named after her


----------



## karo

All bundled up as she toyed with her cell phone, Jennifer Aniston was spotted leaving her hotel in New York City on Tuesday night (April 7).


----------



## moodysmom10

that must be a huge scarf! lol


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks great! LOVE her style!  And I think she was just having fun with John Mayer.  Of course she could of done a lot better but aside from his shady personality he did have the younger musician thing going for him which I'm sure appealed to Jennifer!


----------



## karo

Venturing out for another night on the set, Jennifer Aniston was spotted leaving her Manhattan hotel on Wednesday evening (April 8).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she has such great taste in casual wear.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

anyone know what those brown pointed toe boots are? or can find something similar?


----------



## Grace123

She just looks great no matter what the occasion. But she does do a pair of jeans justice, that's for sure. Again, she's inspiration to put down the chips!


----------



## karo

In quite the cheerful mood, Jennifer Aniston flashed her million dollar smile as she worked on the set of The Baster on Wednesday night (April 8).
The former Friends actress teamed up with co-star Jason Bateman, as the two logged long hours - filming well into the night.


----------



## Swanky

she does look effortlessly chic when she's casual


----------



## csre

^^ yeah..she looks so cold too


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Lola24 said:


> They are Jennifers and I'm quite sure they are named after her



I know she has a pair of Tom Ford Jennifers and wears them a lot (like in posts 1276 and 1286). I was referring to the ones in post 1263, which don't look like TF Jennifers at all.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of The Baster (April 9).


----------



## mooks

I love her casual style!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love that t-shirt!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her outfits!!


----------



## purseinsanity

No one does casual better than her!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I can't believe how much she made last year, like 27 or 37 million?!


----------



## moodysmom10

omg!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think it's because her movie do well, and because she gets a decent cut of the backdoor friends profits- syndication, dvds, etc.


----------



## lvstratus

Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Elise499

MichelleAntonia said:


> anyone know what those brown pointed toe boots are? or can find something similar?



The boots are Louboutin. You can find them here


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of The Baster (April 13).


----------



## *want it all*

I really don't see her on an "off" day.  She always looks good to me.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston smiles for cameras as she shows off her gray suit on the set of _The Baster_ which is filming in New York City on Monday (April 20).


----------



## karo

She looks stunning!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks so amazing!!!


----------



## lilarot

She is my favourite but totally overrated.
She looks always the same and this since I don't know when.

Her hair doesn't change, her clothes doesn't change even in her movies she looks like she came from home.

Can you remember her in one of her movies not in her own style?


----------



## karo

^^^^ Along came Polly, The Good Girl and Friends with Money - I don't think that it was her style.
But I do agree that basically she looks the same all the time, but on the other hand why to change something that works perfectly for her?


----------



## carriebradshaw

I like it that she has her own style and doesn't change with every trend that comes along.  She is sure of her style and sticks with it.  And why shouldn't she?? She always looks amazing!


----------



## siworae

i think she looks good, for the most part... just totally boring.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out working on The Baster (April 21).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of The Baster (April 23).


----------



## lvstratus

I totally love her style! I don't think it's boring at all, it's casual but very elegant and confortable at the same time.
With her body and face it's impossible to not look good in anything!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ITA. i have a similar style and i love my cargo pants with a blazer. that's a look i've done often myself.


----------



## Grace123

I watched "Rumor Has It" this afternoon and is she cute or what!?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of The Baster (April 27).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She has really great legs...


----------



## karo

Jennifer arriving at the set

Love this outfit, she looks gorgeous.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ she must have an entire closet dedicated to scarves... love this color on her too.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston  is red hot in a backless red dress on the set of her new movie, _The Baster_ on Tuesday afternoon (April 28) in New York City.


----------



## karo

Out in NYC


----------



## PrincessGina

has she had her upper lip done?


----------



## lvstratus

PrincessGina said:


> has she had her upper lip done?


 
Definetly not...it's her expression!
She has been looking great...and her legs!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she always loosk so GOOOD


----------



## dreamdoll

lv-pradafanatic said:


> she always loosk so goood


 
^ita!!


----------



## Mishka33

I love Jen!!! she always looks sooo good.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of The Baster (April 30-May 1).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at the screening of Management (May 5)


----------



## karo

Jennifer  visiting Jimmy Fallon


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^is that the same dress in two different colors? i LOVE it..i wonder what it is


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I saw her on Jimmy Fallon, she was so cute and looked so great!


----------



## sunny07

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^is that the same dress in two different colors? i LOVE it..i wonder what it is



I read somewhere (people.com?) that the gray dress is balenciaga.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of The Baster (May 6).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out for The Baster (May 7-8).


----------



## karo

Jennfier Aniston out for The Baster in NYC (May 12)


----------



## Milena7

Looking great!


----------



## lvstratus

She always look wonderful!


----------



## Vividor

I do not if it is true, but i have read in Russian news that Brad left Jolie for Aniston. It says that he called he on April 4th and said that he is tired living with Angie and want to be friends with Aniston. Also, that he visited he in NYC on the set of &#8220;The Baster&#8221; and they spent some time in his car talking. Also there were news that Pitt and Jolie got married on May???!!! I think it is all BS, but I just thought that it would be an interesting twist


----------



## lvstratus

Vividor said:


> I do not if it is true, but i have read in Russian news that Brad left Jolie for Aniston. It says that he called he on April 4th and said that he is tired living with Angie and want to be friends with Aniston. Also, that he visited he in NYC on the set of The Baster and they spent some time in his car talking. Also there were news that Pitt and Jolie got married on May???!!! I think it is all BS, but I just thought that it would be an interesting twist


 

My favorite couple was always Jen and Brad! I love Jen and she suffered so much with her divorce, but if this new is true it's sad on the other hand because he and Angelina have so many kids in common... they will suffer too... About Angelina, she has what she deserves...


----------



## meluvs2shop

the media is still obsessed with that love triangle.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is an easy target. After she reconciled with Mayer even though he publicly humiliated her it is not so unbelievable that the media would fire up another Brad/Jen reunion.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston shooting _The Baster_, in Brooklyn, New York City on Wednesday (May 13).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^so cute! i'm excited about this movie


----------



## lilarot

I hate this woman, I am going to jog right now.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she alwasy looks so great..


----------



## Jahpson

lilarot said:


> I hate this woman, I am going to jog right now.




let me come with you...


----------



## Grace123

Vividor said:


> I do not if it is true, but i have read in Russian news that Brad left Jolie for Aniston. It says that he called he on April 4th and said that he is tired living with Angie and want to be friends with Aniston. Also, that he visited he in NYC on the set of The Baster and they spent some time in his car talking. Also there were news that Pitt and Jolie got married on May???!!! I think it is all BS, but I just thought that it would be an interesting twist


 
I was in line at the market today and some magazine had this same thing on the cover about Jen and Brad getting back together and having meetings in his car. I didn't get to read it, there weren't enough people in front of me!  

So I guess we wait and see.


----------



## karo

^^^ I'm sure these are just rumors, but I think she would be so stupid to take him back after humiliating her and leaving her for Angelina.


----------



## BagLadie

^^   I saw the same mag at the grocery store last night.  Not reputable magazines if you ask me.  She is so over him and is too smart of a woman to ever take him back in my opinion.  In fact I read that she hasn't talked to him in years.  To be honest with you......she can do SO much better than Brad Pitt.


----------



## karo

^^^ She sure can do better. I think there was time when Brad was really famous only for his roles, but right now it's rather for being half of the most talked-about hollywood couple than for being a good actor (except for Benjamin Button of course). I always liked him and still do, but I just think he's so overrated.


----------



## siworae

i think Brad is overrated too... i definitely don't believe in the rumors.

honestly, though... when Brad and Jen first got together, i didn't think they would last.


----------



## Grace123

I totally agree with you guys; why would she want HIM back???? He's used goods and she deserves better.


----------



## Jahpson

if she gets back with him, all levels of respect will be in the negative. seriously!! She will come off as desperate.

but then again, these are just rumors


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pitt has never been one to revisit past relationships. Don't know why he'd start now. I don't think he would have ever discussed JA if she had not brought his name up in her interviews.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston joined forces with Jeff Goldblum to film scenes in New York City on Thursday afternoon (May 14).  The former Friends actress joined the cast and crew at their Central Park shooting location - greeting a few friends before taking her spot on a park bench.


----------



## ETenebris

I am LOVING that blue scarf!  Great...another scarf to add to my list!  Does anyone know where it is from?


----------



## carriebradshaw

no Jen news lately??  any new pics?


----------



## BagLadie

I love those pics of her up there.  She is just stunning.  I love her style and she is aging so gracefully and beautifully.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Courteney Cox at the Fleetwood Mac concert (May 28).


----------



## conrad18

Awww....I love that they've been true BFFs for so long. It's a pretty rare thing to have, especially in Hollywood!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i was just thinking the same


----------



## MichelleAntonia

conrad18 said:


> Awww....I love that they've been true BFFs for so long. It's a pretty rare thing to have, especially in Hollywood!




ia! 

and they happen to have the two best heads of hair in hollywood too


----------



## csre

her hair always looks so good! (even coming out of an open air concert!) i wonder how she takes care of it


----------



## Skinny

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and Courteney Cox at the Fleetwood Mac concert (May 28).


 
WOO HOO!! I was there!!! I thought i saw David thou lol. MY friends sat in the same section as mary kate and ashley olsen.


----------



## Milena7

Jen's hair is always flawless.


----------



## CCfor C

I love Jennifer's blouse! Anyone know who designed it?? (the concert one)


----------



## jacky

can anyone id  jeans #1323? thx!


----------



## lilarot

*Jennifer Aniston* arrives at the Women In Film 2009 Crystal And Lucy Awards at the Hyatt Regency Century Plaza Hotel on Friday (June 12) in Century City, Calif.


----------



## Nat

Wowza, she looks HOT!!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks gorgeous here!! And way younger than her age!!


----------



## DisCo

She is such a natural beauty! She always looks great and I like her sense of style....simple yet really chic.


----------



## lvstratus

She totally rocks in that dress! Love her hair too!


----------



## Milena7

Not a dark dress? That's a nice change for her...


----------



## mrsklem14

She's so pretty


----------



## meluvs2shop

love the hair and makeup!


----------



## karo

She looks stunning!


----------



## siworae

i love that, most of the time, her look is very effortless and natural... even though i'm sure it costs lots of $$$ to maintain her appearance.  whatever she is doing, it is definitely working.


----------



## meela188

she looks absolutely gorgeous in these last photos, Good for you Jen.


----------



## Lec8504

Nat said:


> Wowza, she looks HOT!!


 
wow!  

hope this doesn't sound perverted..but she truely has one of the nicest boobs in hollywood hehe


----------



## csre

meluvs2shop said:


> love the hair and makeup!


 ITA! i don't love the shape of the dress though, but she looks great, and so young


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

very pretty


----------



## Jahpson

Jen definitely has that sex kitten vibe about her. 

what fool would let her go? (rhetorical)


----------



## dreamdoll

Ita!!


----------



## haute okole

I was at the party and she is stunning in person.  I could not take my eyes off of her ring and her outstanding posterior & legs.


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Nice pics. She looks great.


----------



## ocgirl

She looks awesome in the last set of pics!  I'm so jealous of her hair and figure.


----------



## Bagspy

She can easily beat any twenty year old celebs when it comes to anything, e.g. looks, body, hair and personality.


----------



## simpleplan

Drop dead gorgeous as usual..


----------



## ellacoach

People.com is reporting that Jen and Bradley Cooper (see my avatar) went on a latenight date last night. I am so jealous!!! I love Bradley Cooper! They make a hot couple!


----------



## rainedrop1019

I hope she finds what she's looking for! I hate the way the media paint her as this desperate 40 something year old who always misses in love and can't get over Brad. I mean, come on! The woman is gorgeous, talented and a great business woman. Any guy would be lucky to have her! Her and Bradley would be a hot looking couple though LOL.


----------



## jenniletv

She is always so put together and she looks hawt in these pics!


----------



## scarlett_2005

rainedrop1019 said:


> I hope she finds what she's looking for! I hate the way the media paint her as this desperate 40 something year old who always misses in love and can't get over Brad. I mean, come on! The woman is gorgeous, talented and a great business woman. Any guy would be lucky to have her! Her and Bradley would be a hot looking couple though LOL.


Ita!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

there are pics of her out with bradley cooper in NYC. i wish i could find them....

but i highly approve!


----------



## Lec8504

^ same here!

Go Jen, get your man!


----------



## karo

Let the rumors resume! Several weeks after Jennifer Aniston and Bradley Cooper reportedly flirted at a party for her movie _Management_, the pair enjoyed a cozy late-night dinner at the romantic Italian restaurant Il Cantinori in Manhattan on Thursday. 

"It was a date," says a source. "She is taking it slow. She is obviously looking for love, but is not about to rush into anything." 

When the two met up earlier this spring, pals of both dismissed romance rumors. "I am single," Cooper, 34, the star of the box-office smash _The Hangover_, recently told PEOPLE, saying that he found the rumors linking himself to Aniston "flattering." 

He added that he's looking "for humor, great personality, intelligence, inner and outer beauty" in a woman. The one must? "She has to like my dogs [Samson and Charlotte]. My dogs and I come in a package." 

That shouldn't be a problem for Aniston, 40, a canine lover with two dogs of her own, Norman and Dolly. The actress spent most of the spring shooting the romantic comedy _The Baster_ in New York, while also getting past her March split with John Mayer.  

"Jen is moving on with her life like she always does," says a source. "She seems happy."


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^


----------



## nataliam1976

Fingers crossed for Jen, B Coop is


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez on the Atlantic City set of &#8220;Bounty Hunter&#8221; on Monday (June 22).
In the movie the 40-year-old actress is starring in the action flick with Scottish stud Gerard Butler and SNL funnyman Jason Sudeikis.

&#8220;Jen and Gerard play a divorced couple named Cass and Milo,&#8221; a source has told Life & Style. &#8220;They&#8217;re together in almost every scene, bantering and belittling each other as the elaborate action caper unfolds.&#8221;


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

nataliam1976 said:


> Fingers crossed for Jen, B Coop is


 

OMG! I love that smiley too cute!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

bradley cooper is HOT.  i was watching "the break-up" the other day and it occurred to me that jen plays the sad/steadfast yet maligned girl a lot:  she's the one (husband refuses to have sex with her and is in love with cameron diaz), the good girl (married to lout john o'reilly and has affair with underaged whack-job), friends with money (jerked around by a jerk and finds happiness with nice yet fat guy).  same with the break-up -- she's the *perfect* girlfriend to vince vaughn's insensitive cad.  i wonder if this fuels public perception that she is someone to be pitied.  and the one time she played the *bad* temptress (derailed), i totally didn't buy it.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^wow she looks great in those pics.


----------



## sou22

I would love to see her having a baby. Didnt she said once that she want to have children one day


----------



## Lec8504

oooo new movie with gerald butler?!  I'm so watching that haha


----------



## siworae

i think she and bradley cooper would make one very gorgeous couple!!


----------



## dreamdoll

I'm so watching Bounty hunter!


----------



## Cherrasaki

She does look *hawt* in those pics!!! Love that outfit on her!


----------



## csre

she always looks so good! so naturally gorgeous 

I agree she would do a nice couple with Mr. Cooper, wasn't he married with that Esposito girl? (guess i missed their divorce...)


----------



## rainedrop1019

^^ Wow - I had no idea he was married but I guess I shouldn't be surprised - he's a great catch. I got curious and looked it up on Wikipedia, I guess the marriage only lasted four months. No wonder it flew under the radar.  

I'm rooting for Brad/Jen though!


----------



## sou22

rainedrop1019 said:


> ^^
> I'm rooting for Brad/Jen though!


 

The orginal Brad or the new one (Cooper)


----------



## IFFAH

dreamdoll said:


> I'm so watching Bounty hunter!


 
Me too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think the Cooper/Aniston thing is about as authentic as her and John Mayer.

Her acting: She has excellent comedic timing and she is very underrated in dramadies. She acted circles around Vince Vaughn in BU and Ben Affleck HJNTIY.


----------



## quynh_1206

I hope its true! Bradley Cooper is sooooo hot!And so is she!


----------



## Liya

Lec8504 said:


> oooo new movie with gerald butler?!  I'm so watching that haha



Gerard Butler... 

I'm secretly hoping they'll fall for each other in real life. If it can't be me, then why not Jen? LOL


----------



## beastofthefields

OH MY WORD I love JA.  Always have.................always will. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gucci lover

quynh_1206 said:


> I hope its true! Bradley Cooper is sooooo hot!And so is she!


 
ITA... and i hope the rumors are true


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Liya said:


> Gerard Butler...
> 
> I'm secretly hoping they'll fall for each other in real life. If it can't be me, then why not Jen? LOL



him or bradley, both fine by me 

although gerard has a bit more of a 'player' reputation. i think his charm makes up for it though  as much as it can 

i can't wait to see this bounty hunter movie with the both of them!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

can this movie hurry up already?!?


----------



## Lec8504

OMG her and Gerald would make an awesomely hot couple!

And wow her body.....she looks better than most 20 yr olds imo.


----------



## karo

^^^^ Oh yes, they would make a hot couple!


----------



## lvstratus

She looks so amazing!
I love her!


----------



## dreamdoll

I agree, she looks absolutely amazing!!


----------



## gemruby41

*On the set of &#8220;The Bounty&#8221; in New York City on Saturday (July 11).*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## HandbagAngel

She is naturally beautiful!  Love her!


----------



## venusfly

Not a flattering outfit but she looks slim and toned!


----------



## NicolesCloset

she looks fabulous


----------



## Milena7

Amazing outfit and the skirt is TDF!


----------



## Swanky

her blue eyes are always so piercing, you can see how blue they are even from far away.


----------



## moodysmom10

i love her skirt!


----------



## katielady

Does anyone know who makes those sunglasses? They are very cute!


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great. I love that outfit.


----------



## conrad18

She looks AMAZING! I love her hair.  I think I'll be taking this pic to my hair dresser the next time I get my hair cut.

BTW, does anyone know if she still smokes? I hope she's quit!




gemruby41 said:


> *On the set of The Bounty in New York City on Saturday (July 11).*


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Milena7

katielady said:


> Does anyone know who makes those sunglasses? They are very cute!



Can't see well enough, but check Gucci or even Ray Bans


----------



## lvstratus

Jen looks fantastic! What a body she has...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't THINK they're raybans.... what they are, i have no idea though... lol


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


>


 

that outfit is a 10!

Love love love that skirt!


----------



## legaldiva

Can anyone ID the shoes?


----------



## rainedrop1019

I love her outfit!


----------



## Jahpson

legaldiva said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes?


 

a good question.


----------



## ILoveOriginal

This women is unbelievable gorgeous. Stunning.


----------



## scarlett_2005

legaldiva said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes?


I think they're Manolo Blahnik tuccio's. 

http://www.barneys.com/Tuccio/500165142,default,pd.html


----------



## KathyB

I've never been able to understand how some women can wear heels with bare feet.  I've done that maybe once or twice and always get blisters.


----------



## legaldiva

scarlett_2005 said:


> I think they're Manolo Blahnik tuccio's.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tuccio/500165142,default,pd.html


 
Thanks!  They look so simple & classic, yet unique.  Like her.


----------



## Jahpson

KathyB said:


> I've never been able to understand how some women can wear heels with bare feet. I've done that maybe once or twice and always get blisters.


 
what do you wear them with?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks good!


----------



## KathyB

Jahpson said:


> what do you wear them with?


Panty hose with dresses or skirts or knee highs if I'm wearing slacks.  I know, I'm old school, but it keeps my tootsies free from blisters!


----------



## Grace123

ILoveOriginal said:


> This women is unbelievable gorgeous. Stunning.


 
Agree totally. She ALWAYS looks good, no matter what.


----------



## Milena7

For me, her hair always looks stunning!


----------



## Milena7

Btw, she will be on US ELLE's September 2009 cover.


----------



## NicolesCloset

KathyB said:


> I've never been able to understand how some women can wear heels with bare feet.  I've done that maybe once or twice and always get blisters.


I love wearing heels with bare feet!  I can't wear panty hose.  I don't know  why. It could be because I always feel hot


----------



## pink-fanatic

oh man, she has such great taste and body! urgh


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston keeps close and places her hand on co-star Gerard Butler off the set of their new film _The Bounty_ in New York on Friday (July 10).


----------



## Milena7

I sometimes wonder if she'll ever find happiness. Lovewise.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Is Gerard Butler single?


----------



## Bagspy

Originally Posted by KathyB  
I've never been able to understand how some women can wear heels with bare feet. I've done that maybe once or twice and always get blisters.

Or you can use the gel padding cushion from Scholl. It protects heels from painful rubbing and discomfort. There's also other brand that's called Neat Feat.


----------



## Grace123

Milena7 said:


> I sometimes wonder if she'll ever find happiness. Lovewise.


 

I don't know about love, but I know I'd be pretty happy if I looked like her even a smidge!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Is Gerard Butler single?



notoriously. INFAMOUSLY.  :devil:


lol


btw your avatar is cute!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston shoots scenes for her new movie _Bounty_, helping an elderly woman pick up her dogs poo in New York Citys West Village on Thursday (July 18).


----------



## karo

She always looks impeccable. Love her and her style!


----------



## gemruby41

*On the set of &#8220;The Bounty&#8221; July 17, 2009*


----------



## sheanabelle

total hotness.


----------



## kaka

She and Gerald Butler looks good together


----------



## meluvs2shop

love her outfits in this movie! but i usually love her on & off screen outfits. casual chic!


----------



## venusfly

She looks stunning! Love the outfit, too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

meluvs2shop said:


> love her outfits in this movie! but i usually love her on & off screen outfits. casual chic!




same!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

"She's [been with] every hot guy from Brad Pitt to John Mayer. She's not tragic; she's amazing."

&#8211; Kathy Griffin, sharing her perspective on Jennifer Aniston's dating history, to PEOPLE


----------



## Grace123

MichelleAntonia said:


> "She's [been with] every hot guy from Brad Pitt to John Mayer. She's not tragic; she's amazing."
> 
>  Kathy Griffin, sharing her perspective on Jennifer Aniston's dating history, to PEOPLE


 

LOL That's a great perspective!


----------



## venusfly

^^ Well, that's one way to look at it I guess....but I think she'd rather find a one great guy than test drive all those guy! lol!  Jen definitely seems like a relationship kinda girl IMO


----------



## meluvs2shop

MichelleAntonia said:


> "She's [been with] every hot guy from Brad Pitt to John Mayer. She's not tragic; she's amazing."
> 
> &#8211; Kathy Griffin, sharing her perspective on Jennifer Aniston's dating history, to PEOPLE



great quote! imo she's hotter than ever.


she was married before so whose to say she should rush and get in a serious relationship again?! i dunno, but she doesn't look sad to me. i think she's doing really well for herself considering the scrutiny. if george clooney is aloud to be the proverbial bachelor why can't she be one for awhile? she'll settle down on her own terms and not when the media or public thinks she should.


----------



## Pinkdancer

I think she has one of the best bodies in Hollywood. I wish I could look like her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

meluvs2shop said:


> great quote! imo she's hotter than ever.
> 
> 
> she was married before so whose to say she should rush and get in a serious relationship again?! i dunno, but she doesn't look sad to me. i think she's doing really well for herself considering the scrutiny. if george clooney is aloud to be the proverbial bachelor why can't she be one for awhile? she'll settle down on her own terms and not when the media or public thinks she should.




i totally agree!


----------



## Charlie

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston keeps close and places her hand on co-star Gerard Butler off the set of their new film _The Bounty_ in New York on Friday (July 10).



Pure AWESOMENESS!! I wish they were together, they are two of my favorite people 



MichelleAntonia said:


> "She's [been with] every hot guy from Brad Pitt to John Mayer. She's not tragic; she's amazing."
> 
> &#8211; Kathy Griffin, sharing her perspective on Jennifer Aniston's dating history, to PEOPLE



Love it!!! I might even put that on my siggy


----------



## Charlie

Thank you so much for the pictures, they are amazing!! Smile Jennifer


----------



## keodi

Pinkdancer said:


> *I think she has one of the best bodies in Hollywood.* I wish I could look like her!


 
I agree..she looks amazing!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

kaka said:


> She and Gerald Butler looks good together


 
I think so too. I love her style both on/off screen


----------



## gemruby41

*Working on &#8220;The Bounty&#8221; July 18, 2009 *


----------



## Swanky

MichelleAntonia said:


> "She's [been with] every hot guy from Brad Pitt to John Mayer. She's not tragic; she's amazing."
> 
>  Kathy Griffin, sharing her perspective on Jennifer Aniston's dating history, to PEOPLE



I read this on the plane today and was totally agreeing w/ it!
SOOOO tired of the media hanging pitiful signs around the necks of women w/o husbands.  They've been saying it about Jessica Simpson all week now too.


----------



## conrad18

Why does she always look so amazing??? I hate her.


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow, she looks amazing


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I read this on the plane today and was totally agreeing w/ it!
> SOOOO tired of the media hanging pitiful signs around the necks of women w/o husbands.  They've been saying it about Jessica Simpson all week now too.



it irks me to no end. men without wives or long term girlfriends are thought to have some sort of slick charm and extraordinary mojo, they elicit a wink and nod, an unspoken acceptance that they're better and more desirable than most men. 

women who are unmarried or lacking a longterm boyfriend, on the other hand, are branded pathetic, tragic, openly gossiped about, thought to be LESS desirable, stable, wanted than other women.

 that is DISGUSTING


----------



## venusfly

ITA that she has one of the best bodies in hollywood. 

Too true that the media enjoys  humiliating this woman since Brad dogged her. They really relish that "she's desperate and can't hold a man" slant that colors all their stories about her!


----------



## gemruby41

*On the set of &#8220;The Bounty&#8221; July 21, 2009 *


----------



## kimalee

I can't get over how freaking hott she is!


----------



## Megs

She looks amazing in jeans and a tee or all dressed up!


----------



## lvstratus

Even in a simple pair of jeans she looks fantastic! cheers to this woman!


----------



## Milena7

I don't find her pretty, but I find her good-looking, if you know what I mean  Weirdly so, but cannot define it.


----------



## quynh_1206

I wanna look like that when I'm 40! It is annoying that the media always try to bring these beautiful women down just because they are not married! Even if Jennifer is the heart breaker in all her relationships, they'll find a way to make it look like she's the tragic one. She looks better than most 20 year olds I know!


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> it irks me to no end. men without wives or long term girlfriends are thought to have some sort of slick charm and extraordinary mojo, they elicit a wink and nod, an unspoken acceptance that they're better and more desirable than most men.
> 
> women who are unmarried or lacking a longterm boyfriend, on the other hand, are branded pathetic, tragic, openly gossiped about, thought to be LESS desirable, stable, wanted than other women.
> 
> that is DISGUSTING


 

wow, that is actually a good point and I have seen that.


----------



## Swanky

I don't find her a gorgeous, classic beauty.  But she takes such amazing care of herself that she just sort of radiates.  Her eyes are so pretty, her skin, her hair, her figure. . .  just a good looking gal!


----------



## keodi

she looks amazing for her age!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MichelleAntonia said:


> "She's [been with] every hot guy from Brad Pitt to John Mayer. She's not tragic; she's amazing."
> 
>  Kathy Griffin, sharing her perspective on Jennifer Aniston's dating history, to PEOPLE



Mayer? The guy that announced he dumped her via press conference who she later took back so she could have a Oscar date only to be dumped a week later. If that is amazing. No thanks. Kathy is . But I don't think she is exactly talking from a position of strength.


----------



## Swanky

lots of ladies love John Meyer, I think that's her point. . .  he's had a worse reputation since that stunt.


----------



## frostedreverie

Ha I wear my belt like that too!...With the extra length tucked back into the loop. 

She looks great for her age. So sexy dressed down in just jeans and a tank!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagOuttaHell said:


> Mayer? The guy that announced he dumped her via press conference who she later took back so she could have a Oscar date only to be dumped a week later. If that is amazing. No thanks. Kathy is . But I don't think she is exactly talking from a position of strength.




i think that's exactly where she's speaking from. regardless of what john mayer ended up *supposedly* doing, he's considered desirable by scores of women, and jen was with him. and even if he acts like a douche, it seems to me that kathy's point is also that jen is with these men on HER terms. if they're not good enough for her, she's not gonna stay with them. 

who knows what happened between them? i personally don't take every rumor as truth when it comes to these things. and regardless of what did or didn't happen, is jen broken up and crying and a mess? no. she's smiling and working and dating yet more hot guys, not missing a step. if doing whatever the f*ck she wants, on her own terms, and doing it with a smile and a career in full swing isn't strength, well i dunno what is honestly


----------



## KC1984

Simple but stylish.  Love her XXX


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is true we don't know all the details. But I do know that he did humiliate her publicly and she chose to return to him. That makes it alot easier for the media to write stories about her being desperate and pitiful.


----------



## gemruby41

*On the set of &#8220;The Bounty&#8221; July 24, 2009*


----------



## candypants1100

^dont like that look


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love that look! love her tank and converse. Her jeans are super cute too!


----------



## Milena7

I like it! Her hair is rocking as usual...


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love her white bag.


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her hair!


----------



## Phédre

Love her LV-shawl!


----------



## meluvs2shop

her dog is soo cute! i also like her laid back style above.


----------



## KathyB

I love Jennifer's style, as a rule, but this look is not stylish at all.  It looks very frumpy and dumpy.  The only spot of style is the LV scarf.


----------



## venusfly

Yeah, not loving those jeans at all....


----------



## Jahpson

if she lost the heavy bag and sneakers, untied the scarf a little and wore flip flops it would look more summer ready and casual

is she trying to keep her neck warm or something?


----------



## keodi

I love the white bag..


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I dont think she's pretty, it's her nose that throws me off how many nose jobs has she had? 3 and still her nose doesn't look good. Im sure she doesn't want to change it to the point where it doesn't look like her (jennifer grey) but if your gonna do it make it look good.

But she has amazing legs and arms


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't find her a gorgeous, classic beauty.  But she takes such amazing care of herself that she just sort of radiates.  Her eyes are so pretty, her skin, her hair, her figure. . .  just a good looking gal!


Yes. It's like maintenance taken to the highest degree. She's as perfect as she can be... and she radiates.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

a friend refers to her as a "maximizer":  someone who works really hard to make the most of what she's got.  good for her.


----------



## bagaholic85

im kinda excited about the bounty.  i actually got stuck in SO much traffic last week bc they shut down a major highway near my house to film a scene


----------



## Lec8504

kicksarefortwids said:


> a friend refers to her as a "maximizer": someone who works really hard to make the most of what she's got. good for her.


 
i kind of agree but comments like these do throw me off.  

Like it's insinuating that she's not a pretty/way better than average looking woman..that's she's some plain jane that's just good at taking care of herself.  

Maybe that's what some people think...and sure she isn't gorgeous by Hollywood standard..but in real life..when u walk down the street, how many girls can you spot that is as pretty as she is?  

She's way better than average imo...she's not "stunning" like the Angelina/Megan Fox/Etc...but she's still extremely pretty.


----------



## Megs

Well I think she is beautiful. I think it is easier to judge a celeb within 'celeb standards', but if Jennifer Aniston was out and I saw her I know people would be looking at her even if she wasn't a celeb


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

She's got a pure, pretty look I think, very classic.


----------



## venusfly

I totally agree with those who stated that she's not a beauty (not drop dead can't stop staring at you beautiful)  but she's an attractive woman who takes care of herself and maximizes, meaning she looks as great as she possibly can with what the genetic lottery gave her....


----------



## keodi

Megs said:


> Well I think she is beautiful. I think it is easier to judge a celeb within 'celeb standards', *but if Jennifer Aniston was out and I saw her I know people would be looking at her even if she wasn't a celeb*


 

I think so too..


----------



## babybumpkins

I don't think there is any doubt that if we saw her on the street - we would be totally hypnotized by her beauty and stare!

But the point is she is also an inspiration to us ...b/c she was not exactly born with out of this world gorgeous features...although still blessed (again like angie ) but she works out hard and takes care of her body and is confident about her style. I am sure that this is at least part of the reason everyone loves her so. She radiates beauty - but also has a bit of that girl next door look. 

I guess that was why she was so popular in friends in the first place - although her body was not "maximized" yet like it is today


----------



## Swanky

3 nose jobs!? LOL! Where is this documented? I think it's 1, no?

I think if she looked like she did before she figured out how to maximize what she has, she wouldn't rally be a head turner.  Maybe I'm jaded, there's a lot of beautiful women here and I'm very generous, I can pretty much find something stunning in all of us.
But as a true head turner?  With her hair unsmoothed and in a ponytail, without all those yoga hours, dressed in regular/frumpy clothes, no facials for the last 15 yrs, having not learned invaluable tricks only expert stylists have taught her, etc. . .  I think she would look average   pretty, but not a head turner.


----------



## gemruby41

*On set*


----------



## NicolesCloset

she got legs!!!


----------



## chris7891

^ Love her wedges!!


----------



## venusfly

Yes, she has great legs...and great boobs too !


----------



## Hally

I love her look.


----------



## Memory Bliss

chris7891 said:


> ^ Love her wedges!!



i do too! saw a pic in People with her wearing those with capris and obsessed about them last night. those Stuart Weitzman espadrilles are around 4 1/2". she looks fabulous.


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


> *On set*


 

except for the exposuse of her nips, I would totally rock that outfit!

Is this costume or are these her real clothes?


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^Love this outfit! It's casual, cute and sexy! And her hair is looking good although it's a bit more wavy then she normally wears it, it looks great on her!


----------



## Grace123

For what its worth:

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/jen_anistn_bradley_cooper_gerard_butler_secret_lover/celebrity/67039


----------



## kicksarefortwids

her hair is so light!  i've said it before and i'll say it again:  she has the BEST body!


----------



## Charlie

Damn you Jen, her boobs are so up there


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I know tabloids depict Jessica Simpson and Jennifer Aniston as clingy, marriage-crazed, insecure women, but I think in Jennifer's case it could not be more wrong. When I see pictures of her, I see a relaxed, confident woman. Sure, she may date a lot, but why shouldn't she? She is good-looking and single.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^haha exactly my thoughts


----------



## happywife18

Oh Jen...can't you wear a bra??? I'm probably old fashion. Is that what's in now??? Showing your nips? I love all her outfit but the nips bothers me.


----------



## Jayne1

happywife18 said:


> Oh Jen...can't you wear a bra??? I'm probably old fashion. Is that what's in now??? Showing your nips? I love all her outfit but the nips bothers me.


I was wondering if this outfit was for a movie... when I saw these pictures, I immediately thought of the fake nipples that Samantha wore for one episode in Sex and the City.


----------



## conrad18

> *Jennifer Anniston is going to Prison*
> 
> Jennifer Anniston is going to be spending some time behind bars soonbut don't worry, it's for a movie role.
> 
> _Life & Style _reports that Aniston has inked a deal to produce and star in _Goree Girls_, a musical set in a women's prison in the 1940s.
> 
> "Jennifer has finally signed on the dotted line to make _Goree Girls_ her next movie as both star and producer," says an insider. "She is gearing up to shoot this during the first eight weeks of 2010."
> 
> The film, which is based on a true story, chronicles the tale of a group of female inmates in a Texas prison who become the first ever all-female country act. After gaining popularity for their musical offerings, they were eventually granted pardons.
> 
> Aniston is going to be a busy gal in the coming months. According to _Variety_, she's also signed on to star in the romantic comedy _Pumas_, about a group of thirty-something women on a perpetual quest for younger men.
> 
> source: celebuzz.com


 

Hmmm....Wonder if we'll get to hear her sing?


----------



## Lec8504

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I know tabloids depict Jessica Simpson and Jennifer Aniston as clingy, marriage-crazed, insecure women, but I think in Jennifer's case it could not be more wrong. When I see pictures of her, I see a relaxed, confident woman. Sure, she may date a lot, but why shouldn't she? She is good-looking and single.


 
agree.

Love the new pics of her...wow...both legs and boobs are on point  hehe


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston back on the set of _The Bounty_ in Harlem, New York on Monday (Aug. 3).


----------



## Tangerine

That style of pants with the belt look great on her. Sometimes thats a tough look to work right.


----------



## Jayne1

I see a touch of Restylane in her top lip, she's been getting injections for a while now.  Not too much, just enough to make it a little fuller.

I love her casual outfits, they are her best looks, IMO.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tangerine said:


> That style of pants with the belt look great on her. Sometimes thats a tough look to work right.



trudat! but it fits her body type perfectly.


----------



## keodi

Jahpson said:


> except for the exposuse of her nips, I would totally rock that outfit!
> 
> Is this costume or are these her real clothes?


 
love her outfit!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Working on &#8220;The Bounty&#8221; August 4, 2009*


----------



## bagaholic85

what happened there!


----------



## gemruby41

bagaholic85 said:


> what happened there!


 Oops! Correction made.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^her pics look distorted on my end. her right cheek looks bloated! lol
i do like the white dress though.


----------



## karo

She looks so cute in that white dress. Love her wedges, can anyone ID them, please?


----------



## Memory Bliss

karo: Stuart Weitzman "Alex"


----------



## venusfly

She's having an off day...stylewise....not sure what's the deal with her face, either?  but darn, she can't hide those perky perfect boobs even in that horrible sack cloth of a dress!


----------



## tara95

her cheek does look weird.  I love the dress, she wears it well, although it would probably look better one size smaller.


----------



## jennytalula

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 3 nose jobs!? LOL! Where is this documented? I think it's 1, no?
> 
> I think if she looked like she did before she figured out how to maximize what she has, she wouldn't rally be a head turner.  Maybe I'm jaded, there's a lot of beautiful women here and I'm very generous, I can pretty much find something stunning in all of us.
> But as a true head turner?  With her hair unsmoothed and in a ponytail, without all those yoga hours, dressed in regular/frumpy clothes, no facials for the last 15 yrs, having not learned invaluable tricks only expert stylists have taught her, etc. . .  I think she would look average   pretty, but not a head turner.



Honestly, I think _every_ celeb her age would look like that when you take away all those things.


----------



## meluvs2shop

tara95 said:


> her cheek does look weird.  I love the dress, she wears it well, although it would probably look better one size smaller.



i think the dress needs to be a lil shorter...we all know she has great legs!


----------



## krisaya

happywife18 said:


> Oh Jen...can't you wear a bra??? I'm probably old fashion. Is that what's in now??? Showing your nips? I love all her outfit but the nips bothers me.



ITA. Her nipples are always showing lol.  Please get some new bra.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^my bf has a theory that her nips are what made her so popular in friends.  seriously watch that show.  they made as many appearances as she did.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^my bf has a theory that her nips are what made her so popular in friends. seriously watch that show. they made as many appearances as she did.


 

 hahahahahaha


----------



## Swanky

jenny, I agree


----------



## BagLadie

I just love looking at pics of this woman.  She is my fashion idol.  Perfection.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^her pics look distorted on my end. her right cheek looks bloated! lol


Maybe that's why she's always hiding her face under a veil of hair.  The wind is blowing her hair back in this picture, but it's usually hanging like curtains over her cheeks.

*BagLadie*, she's my style icon too, but unfortunatley, I can't wear any of the things she can and does.


----------



## Swanky

looks like she had her teeth worked on or something, there's definitely swelling in that one cheek.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Doubt such swelling would occur so high up if she had her teeth worked on.  I wouldn't be surprised if she had some filler in the laugh lines around her eyes.  That causes swelling for awhile.  

She's 40 and actresses are not allowed to show any signs of aging and she really has no signs of aging under her eyes.


----------



## Jayne1

Here's an example of when she's squinting... there should be some wrinkling at the sides of her eyes, even at 40... but it looks strangely plump where the  very slight laugh lines should be.

It must be so stressful to grow older in Hollywood (if you're not a character actress.)


----------



## jennytalula

Swanky! 




> It must be so stressful to grow older in Hollywood (if you're not a character actress.)



I guess everything is stressful in Hollywood sometimes i think all the big cash is 	"compensation for pain and suffering" money. I know I don't want their lives!


----------



## Ree78

tara95 said:


> her cheek does look weird. I love the dress, she wears it well, although it would probably look better one size smaller.


 
ITA! Can anyone id the dress? TIA


----------



## H_addict

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't find her a gorgeous, classic beauty. But she takes such amazing care of herself that she just sort of radiates. Her eyes are so pretty, her skin, her hair, her figure. . . just a good looking gal!


 
ITA!


----------



## keodi

jennytalula said:


> Swanky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everything is stressful in Hollywood sometimes i think all the big cash is     *"compensation for pain and suffering" money. I know I don't want their lives*!


 
no kidding!


----------



## cosmogrl5

My boyfriend and I were discussing her the other day.  He thinks that she is attractive because she is natural looking and not overly made-up.  We agreed that she is not conventionally beautiful, but her seemingly down to earth personality makes her more appealing.


----------



## purplepinky

Has no one posted the pics of her on the cover of the new ELLE?? SHe looks unreal!


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Yes, she looks very good, but I personally never care about cover shoots.  They're too manipulated with a hair and make-up team and far too photoshopped.  I'd rather see those candid shots of Jennifer ... she looks so pretty and natural just walking down the street.


----------



## Jahpson

I don't care what anybody says (lol), Jennifer Anniston is one of the baddest looking 40 year old women in Hollywood (along with Jennifer Lopez, etc.)

in the translated words of Jay-Z: She's got 99 problems, and a guy isn't one of them. 

thats the best way to have problems if you ask me.


----------



## moodysmom10

^ i agree!


----------



## gemruby41

*On the set of &#8220;The Bounty&#8221; August 19, 2009 *


----------



## cherubicanh

I swear, this gal doesn't age! LOL


----------



## venusfly

I hope that's a nightie! :wondering  She looks like she just got out of bed.....


----------



## scarlett_2005

That dress is really sheer....I see London, I see France...


----------



## spendalot

She's got a really short torso! unless I'm not seeing right. Is the black band around the middle her undies?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i can't imagine why she would need them but it looks like she is wearing spanx.


----------



## Charlie

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^my bf has a theory that her nips are what made her so popular in friends.  seriously watch that show.  they made as many appearances as she did.



:lolots:

I would show my nipples as much as I can if that would get me $1,000,000.00 per episode!!!


----------



## moodysmom10

Charlie said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I would show my nipples as much as I can if that would get me $1,000,000.00 per episode!!!


 
ohm HELL YEAH! lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Charlie said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I would show my nipples as much as I can if that would get me $1,000,000.00 per episode!!!


 

right Lol


----------



## Lec8504

kicksarefortwids said:


> i can't imagine why she would need them but it looks like she is wearing spanx.


 
yeh they look like spanx...I was wondering why she would pull herr undies that high up lol


----------



## Aurora

scarlett_2005 said:


> That dress is really sheer....I see London, I see France...



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of The Bounty (August 24).


----------



## Jayne1

^^ She looks so much better here!  Really beautiful!


----------



## BacardiGirl

I LOVE Jen! She seems so down to earth and doesn't cause drama...the only drama is what the tabloids make up about her!!!


----------



## lvstratus

BacardiGirl said:


> I LOVE Jen! She seems so down to earth and doesn't cause drama...the only drama is what the tabloids make up about her!!!


 
Totally true! I'm sick of that story that she never get over Brad, and how much she still loves him, how much she envys Angelina (envys Angelina???of what????come on...)...bla, bla, bla....always the same rubish!
 I think she is a very classic lady, very self confident, mature and happy with her life!


----------



## scarlett_2005

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston on the set of The Bounty (August 24).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 865334


Love this dress. She looks great.


----------



## keodi

^^
I agree she does..


----------



## jackydk

do you know who this dress is by?
http://www.popsugar.com/4338662


----------



## gemruby41

*On the set of &#8220;The Bounty&#8221; August 26, 2009 *


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing!!!


----------



## venusfly

She sure has a great pair of legs....I know it's been said before but yeah, she does...


----------



## Jayne1

I think I'm going to see this movie, just to see what she's wearing in it.


----------



## Brina

http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/2009/08/large-936-cover.html


----------



## karo

She looks fabulous! They would make such a beautiful couple, hope we'll see them toggether one day.


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> She looks fabulous! They would make such a beautiful couple, hope we'll see them toggether one day.


ITA.  They should really hook up....


----------



## Prada_Princess

she looks hot


----------



## NicolesCloset

those legs!


----------



## kiwishopper

Sigh....She has amazing legs, amazing hair..and just AMAZINGness!!


----------



## Twinklette

THE LEGS THE LEGS...wow, what I wouldn't give LOL. - gym here I come!!!!


----------



## Bagspy

I like those espadrilles from Stuart Weiztman, they didn't have it at my local store.


----------



## Brina

If someone has the life & style, please post Jen's beauty secrets


----------



## cherubicanh

I hope they totally hook up!  It would be a hot couple.  I love me some Gerad!


----------



## DiorDeVille

This thread is great!!!  I don't have a strong opinion on Jen one way or the other, but I LOVE her style!  She always looks elegantly comfortable, age appropriate and never seems to be screaming for attention (although I wish someone would hand her a bra sometimes). 

She and Gerard would be a great match, IMO.


----------



## keodi

DiorDeVille said:


> This thread is great!!! I don't have a strong opinion on Jen one way or the other, *but I LOVE her style! She always looks elegantly comfortable, age appropriate and never seems to be screaming for attention *(although I wish someone would hand her a bra sometimes).
> 
> She and Gerard would be a great match, IMO.


 
I agree..


----------



## nataliam1976

lvstratus said:


> Totally true! I'm sick of that story that she never get over Brad, and how much she still loves him, how much she envys Angelina (*envys Angelina???of what???*?come on...)...bla, bla, bla....always the same rubish!
> I think she is a very classic lady, very self confident, mature and happy with her life!




spot on as always, girl!


----------



## Olesya

Love her, always have. She's always seemed a lot more down to earth and "real" to me than Angelina. 

Just seems like the type of girl I'd wanna be friends with (hopefully close enough friends to raid her closet once in a while...lol).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it just sucks that regardless of context, jen's name can't be mentioned without angelina's and vice versa. when will discussion of these two finally be independent of one another? lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What does Jennifer do for fitness? Is it just running and yoga? I wonder how she gets those amazing legs


----------



## DiorDeVille

Life & Style just has the standards: she eats lean protein and veggies, fish, chicken, etc.  The big reason for the legs?  She gets up at 5am to run.


----------



## csre

MichelleAntonia said:


> it just sucks that regardless of context, jen's name can't be mentioned without angelina's and vice versa. when will discussion of these two finally be independent of one another? lol


I agree, it is getting so old... 



DiorDeVille said:


> Life & Style just has the standards: she eats lean protein and veggies, fish, chicken, etc. The big reason for the legs? She gets up at 5am to run.


 I guess it works the same if you wake up a little later, lol


----------



## gemruby41

*"Love Happens&#8221; premiere September 15, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## CoachGirl12

Jen looked AMAZING last night on Conan, did anyone watch it? I loved her dress... she has the most gorgeous legs too!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks great.

and LOL at folks trying to hook Jenn up with every male co-star.


----------



## Swanky

yes I saw her too, she looked gorgeous!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^GREAT dress!! but is it c-thru?!
love her body!!


----------



## cherubicanh

I swear, she has the most GORGEOUS LEGS!


----------



## Swanky

^^just enough 
It's not too revealing, but just provocative enough IMO.


----------



## venusfly

Love the dress! Her legs as usual look amazing!


----------



## Brina

Her legs are so toned, but not too much, I really like that!


----------



## conrad18

Wow, she looks AMAZING! Love her legs!


----------



## karo

She looks fabulous! I would kill to have a body like hers! Gorgeous dress.


----------



## bagaholic85

i would honestly kill for her legs...well maybe not kill, but i would do bad things.  theyre absolutely amazing


----------



## nikkipeps

She's a work-out freak , that's why  and the rest she owes to her Greek genes I reckon


----------



## vlore

OK, one word---- *Stunning!!!* I think this is one of her best!


----------



## talexs

She looks amazing, and I can't wait to see the movie.  I think it looks so freakin cute!


----------



## yeliab

She's so gorgeous!!


----------



## lvstratus

I absolutely love her look at the premiere!
I wish she could use her hair in a different way, it's always the same...


----------



## Swanky

I love it when it's up in a ponytail. . .  but you don't mess w/ it when it ain't broke!


----------



## olialm1

I was in my art class today and we were talking about the American Gothic painting and Jen looks like the woman in it!!!!! Creepy. But she has awesome legs!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Hot


----------



## ChanelMommy

Can I have her hair please? I love her dress too, it's adorable!


----------



## dreamdoll

Her hair is perfect!!


----------



## White Orchid

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love it when it's up in a ponytail. . . but you don't mess w/ it when it ain't broke!


I strongly disagree. I saw her recently on an old episode of Friends and she does NOT have the bone/facial structure [or ears for that matter] to wear her hair up.

I think she's pretty savvy about her looks and knows what works, what doesn't and hence why she inevitably wears her hair down 98% of the time.  Look at all her photos, you'll never see Jen with her hair up at any major event [and I don't blame her].

She does look amazing in these pix as she did on Ellen in that grey wrap dress - amazing what exercise and hair-dye can do.


----------



## White Orchid

shoegal27 said:


> Check out this website:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jenniferaniston248/
> 
> There are a bunch of pics of Jenn as a baby and teen.. even though the pics are in black and white, you can still tell her eyes are blue. NO CONTACTS LADIES.. SHES A BLUE EYED BRUNETTE!


Amazing transformation.  I don't think she'd be as famous and popular as she is today if she had her natural hair.  Kudos to her stylist and colourist.  She owes him a lot.


----------



## helpchow

From the old pics, it looks like she's has several nose jobs. Still very attractive woman.


----------



## Swanky

^^I'm talking about now, not 15 yrs ago 
Her hair up in a messy ponytail looks FAB _to me_!


----------



## Swanky

Adorable!

http://www.limelife.com/R/ResourceModule/generated/rs_spl75856_010_w_320_h_412_w_300_h_395.jpg

http://cdn.sheknows.com/celebsalon/2009/02/jennifer-anistons-chic-ponytail-hairstyle-09.jpg


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she was on Chelsea Lately last night looking fab!


----------



## Swanky

no way!!!!!!!!!!  How'd I miss that!? Was Chelsea nice? :s


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Yes but Jen was actually time enough for her if she wasn't, and she was pretty funny!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

To me Jennifer is the epitome of classic dressing - never trendy, wears what suits her, more importantly she knows EXACTLY what suits her and always comes off looking fabulous and understated. I prefer her casual style more to her red carpet stuff though. I wish she'd wear more color on the carpet instead of black. But in casual wear she looks really great!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Here's the Chelsea interview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7dDKX4xAI8


----------



## DiorDeVille

Wow! She looks so effortlessly cute with her hair up! Are the ponytail pictures recent? She looks a lot younger. 

Agree that Jen's style is amazingly classic - she does restrained effortless classic better than anyone, IMO.  But I still thinks she looks most natural and her best when she's got an element of laid-back cali girl in her outfit.


----------



## Swanky

yes, like in the past year   Cute right!?


----------



## DiorDeVille

Wow, yes!!!  She looks like she's mid-late 20s with her hair up like that.  LOVE it!


----------



## purplepinky

LOVE the hair up. Looks awesome. She is the cats pajamas. So refreshing to see someone in Hollywood that always looks fabulous, but does it on her own terms...not afraid of NOT being trendy. Classic, elegant and feminine. Beautiful.


----------



## NicolesCloset

that dress is amazing on her


----------



## Bagspy

Her legs is awesome! well you know what, her legs reminded me of the actress from the TV drama series Police Woman in the 70s Angie Dickinson, she was voted to have the sexiest legs back in the 70s and early 80s. At that time Angie D was already in her 40s (she was born in 1931).

I would say beside her hair, that legs is an asset to her. Good genes, exercise and diets are the major contributions to that great looking legs but you cannot ignore the facts that high heels also contributes to great sexy looking legs.

I also noticed that Jens rarely wore high heels with platform (you know the chunky type) except wedges from BVs, Stuart Weitzman, Miu Miu. Her shoes are more JCs, Blahnik, recently CLs and all without platform. May be she knows what works for her and just stick to certain type only.


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone know who designs the scarf Jen wore in Love Happens....?

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/movie-stills/gallery/1857/love-happens-stills#photo2

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/movie-stills/gallery/1857/love-happens-stills#photo3


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^^GREAT ponytail! she looks good with her hair up. 
now i'm going to recreate that pony on myself tomorrow. lol


----------



## Swanky

I love it too!

^^please ask style questions in our Celeb Style Forum.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Here's the Chelsea interview:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7dDKX4xAI8



she looks A MAZING on chelsea!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love the ponytail 'do!


----------



## PrincessMe

love her dress on Chelsea..her legs are amazing !


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jen is so gorgeous! Isn't she in her 40's? She definitely does not look in her 40's!! She must have good genes in her family! Gorgeous as always!


----------



## jacky

has anyone seen Jen on Ellen Degeneres, wearing a great casual dress! does anyone know who designed it??


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Has anyone seen jens pics? I think she is pregnant
I know people alway guess that but I saw a picture from OK mag and it really looks like a baby bump


----------



## ChickaPow

I would die to have her hair!  i wonder if she puts some sort of semi-perma shine on it, i've never seen hair so shiny...


----------



## Brina

Do you guys really think she's pregnant?


----------



## cutiepie21

Brina said:


> Do you guys really think she's pregnant?



I don't think she's pregnant.  and I honestly don't think she wants children.  IMO, she says she wants children in interviews because it's still taboo in today's society for a women to outwardly say she doesn't want to be a mother or doesn't want children of her own.  But I could be wrong!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope.


----------



## kiwishopper

I wouldn't trust OK magazine...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I know what it is that I like about Jennifer...she has such a fresh look all the time! Love it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cutiepie21 said:


> I don't think she's pregnant.  and I honestly don't think she wants children.  IMO, she says she wants children in interviews because it's still taboo in today's society for a women to outwardly say she doesn't want to be a mother or doesn't want children of her own.  But I could be wrong!




i dunno, when she's said it before, it seemed genuine 

i don't peg jen as one not to say what she's thinking. maybe she's not blunt or especially straightforward, but i don't see her saying over and over that she wants something she really doesn't...


----------



## csre

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Here's the Chelsea interview:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7dDKX4xAI8


 thanks for the link, it was such a funny/fresh interview


----------



## Swanky

I liked that show too.  Chelsea was on her best behavior and actually seemed to like Jen and I think causal interviews like that are more up Jen's alley.


----------



## *want it all*

kiwishopper said:


> I wouldn't trust OK magazine...



THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OK Mag ranks up there w/Star and the National Enquirer.


----------



## tillie46

I think Jennifer is adorable.  I liked the interview and thought Chelsea was really funny!


----------



## katielady

Just watched the interview with Chelsea...loved it!


----------



## Jahpson

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I know what it is that I like about Jennifer...she has such a fresh look all the time! Love it!


 

right. She is always shutting down all the young celebs today!!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston arriving in London (November 26).


----------



## Nat

She looks gorgeous, even after a 12 hour flight.......Look at that big smile


----------



## flashy.stems

god she's gorgeous.


----------



## fashionistaO

*i've never seen her looking bad, never!   I think she wakes up looking like this!*


----------



## Nat

^ I know! It's so unfair, I wanna wake up looking like that too!


----------



## cherubicanh

she is stunning.  I love almost everything she wears.


----------



## onegirlcreative

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston arriving in London (November 26).



damn...i just got back from london a few weeks ago, and after being on the plane for 9 hours, i assure you, i looked nothing like that. ugh! sooo jealous...


----------



## JoanieA

She looks great!  Beautiful, as always.  Great bod and gorgeous hair.  (The two things I wish I had *sigh*)


----------



## fashionistaO

Nat said:


> ^ I know! It's so unfair, I wanna wake up looking like that too!


----------



## fashionistaO

JoanieA said:


> She looks great!  Beautiful, as always.  Great bod and gorgeous hair.  (The two things I wish I had *sigh*)



suppose having one of the two ain't bad ..


----------



## fashionistaO

onegirlcreative said:


> damn...i just got back from london a few weeks ago, and after being on the plane for 9 hours, i assure you, i looked nothing like that. ugh! sooo jealous...



I know, just got back recently from a 14 hour fight .. and I sure didn't look like that!


----------



## fashionistaO

gotta keep trying ....


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing!


----------



## *want it all*

GORGEOUS AGAIN!  No surprise there, LOL.


----------



## Brina

Wow, she has a great body and great hair!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at Heathrow Airport (November 30)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I notice that Jennifers' style is a lot similar to Sienna Millers', both are boho-chic... While Jen tends to be a bit more classic for formal events.


----------



## talexs

Love her jacket in the pix.  I think that's a cute outfit, I never would have thought to put it all together like that.


----------



## fashionistaO

love the hat w/ the leather .. 
I also love her color choices - bright blues to blue grey - pick up the colors of her eyes.


----------



## Swanky

her eyes are SO clear, bright and striking in photos!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## fashionistaO

maybe she wears those color enhancing contacts ..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i wouls think so


----------



## Swanky

whatever it is, it works! She glows!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## MyLuckyCharm

I'm far younger than she is, but I hope to look as good as she does when I'm her age!


----------



## Grace123

She looks so effortless, I'm just in awe.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She always has great hair, so jealous!


----------



## babybumpkins

Does anyone know what the leather necklaces she has been wearing are? I just saw a pic with Courtney Cox wearing one as well!!!


----------



## tillie46

She couldn't be any cuter, and she seem so down to earth........like the girl next door!............only prettier


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## karo

Jennifer spotted at the Sunset Tower for the launch of her new yoga fitness DVD (December 3).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and producer *Kristin Hahn* come out to support *Mandy Ingber*s Yogalosophy DVD launch with _Self_ magazine at Sunset Tower on Thursday (December 3) in West Hollywood. *Mandy* brought yoga into my life.  Im excited for you to get to experience her, too, said *Jen*.  This workout will change your body and your mind. This is one of the most fun, challenging workouts Ive ever had.

​


----------



## *want it all*

LOVE ALL THE PICS!


----------



## Grace123

Today on Lifetime is "All About Aniston" day. Jen movies most of the day so check your listings if you wanna watch!


----------



## fashionistaO

TY Grace123 .. caught a few good ones!


----------



## flashy.stems

darn!! i should've been watching those while i hibernated all day!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

damni miss it...


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at Disney studios in Los Angeles on Monday (January 11).


----------



## tillie46

^She really is too cute!!!!!


----------



## carriebradshaw

Love her classic style! always beautiful


----------



## NicolesCloset

great style! Love how she looks in those last pics. I really love the denim trousers.


----------



## Grace123

She's always so pulled together, in a totally casual and totally chic way.


----------



## noon

she looks good!


----------



## Jahpson

that outfit is a 10!


----------



## Bagspy

She looks good!!! Hey, I have that same ray ban aviator.


----------



## vikisud21

could not help but hate jennifer anniston ... i mean the so called celebrity cant even act ... you cant like a person just because they look good ..... well maybe you can but this is something different


----------



## Swanky

wow, thanks for that positive little nugget this morning!


----------



## G3uss

haha i kind of agree that she's just pretty and in the acting department just ok. nothing spectacular. But i still like her!


----------



## Swanky

I like her too.  She's not a spectacular actress, but a good one and seems really natural in the right roles.  And she doesn't seem like an a$$hole in real life which is a plus.
She's not a bombshell, but has definitely made the most of what God gave. . . 
She's regular enough, she seems cool.


----------



## Grace123

There's a lot of so-called actors and actresses out there. Whether or not you think Jen is a good one or a bad one, you can't deny the woman has style.


----------



## sheishollywood

I don't think she's a bad actor at all. I just think she chooses roles that don't challenge one another. She hasn't done a romantic comedy and then a very grungy dark movie, I don't think that's her. She's a staple in romantic comedies and light hearted movies and that's just her style and I think she does those pretty good... I don't think a lot of the movies that she's chosen are the extremely serious kind but I don't think it makes her a bad actress. 

I loved her in Marley and Me.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i thought she was GREAT in 'the good girl', which is definitely a departure for her. i wish she's do more movies like that...

i;d love to see her go the same route as sandra bullock. sandra has established herself in one genre, but from time to time, she does serious things and it really works. and she produces stuff that isn't romantic comedies.


----------



## Swanky

she was funny in Office Space too!  She needs to stop the romantic comedies IMO. :s


----------



## Sweetpea83

MichelleAntonia said:


> i thought she was GREAT in *'the good girl'*, which is definitely a departure for her. i wish she's do more movies like that...
> 
> i;d love to see her go the same route as sandra bullock. sandra has established herself in one genre, but from time to time, she does serious things and it really works. and she produces stuff that isn't romantic comedies.




That's the only movie I loved her in..I own that movie on dvd...good movie! Her other movies have been mediocre to say the least....


----------



## Jayne1

MichelleAntonia said:


> i thought she was GREAT in 'the good girl', which is definitely a departure for her. i wish she's do more movies like that...


Her best role!! I agree!  I almost forgot it was her and that is what a good actress should do.

I also agree that she should try and do something less fluffy.  Her movies are not making money, the dog movie made money because there was a dog in it.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she was funny in Office Space too! She needs to stop the romantic comedies IMO. :s


 
ITA! This is one of my fave movies and I thought she totally played the girlfriend very well.  She needs to stick to these type of roles. I did enjoy the good girl as well.


----------



## karo

Jennifer at the 2010 Golden Globe Awards tonight (January 17).


----------



## Angee

She is sweet.


----------



## Angee

I think she would look more beautiful with more flesh on her lips. They are so thin.


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> Jennifer at the 2010 Golden Globe Awards tonight (January 17).


 

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## noon

I like that dress, but I think she wouldve looked better in something a bit more colorful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not fond of her as a person but I do find her to be an excellent comedic actress.


----------



## Jahpson

i dont care about her acting. I just like what she wears


----------



## csre

nice legs! i also love her wardrobe


----------



## PrincessMe

i feel like shes becoming sexier and sexier...i was never a fan of her or her look ( just never interested me) but now, if there was a sexiest woman alive, i think it would be her


----------



## BTBF

She is aging and gained some pounds. Sad to watch her last night.


----------



## talexs

I think she looks awesome!  She doesn't look any older or heavier to me


----------



## Jayne1

Angee said:


> I think she would look more beautiful with more flesh on her lips. They are so thin.


She already added just a touch of filler to her lips, she can't do more.  I was watching an old movie of hers and her lips were much thinner then.

Anyway, I think she's stunning in a healthy looking  way... my favourite kind of stunning.


----------



## LVmom

I noticed her hair was a few shades blonder and she had some shorter layers cut in. Very sexy!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I actually loved her messy hairstyle, it was pleasantly surprising compared to the flat ironed usual look that she does.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Jahpson said:


> i dont care about her acting. I just like what she wears



I agree^ I've never seen a movie that I thought she was good in. All her movies suck to me


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> Jennifer at the 2010 Golden Globe Awards tonight (January 17).


She looks amazing.  I'd love to look like her at 40.  Love Gerard's sneaky look on that pic too


----------



## Sarni

BTBF said:


> She is aging and gained some pounds. Sad to watch her last night.



totally disagree...she is looking gorgeous and getting sexier with age. 

There is nothing sad about her!!


----------



## Grace123

Sarni said:


> totally disagree...she is looking gorgeous and getting sexier with age.
> 
> There is nothing sad about her!!


 

She got rid of the only thing that was 'sad' about her, IMO, but I won't mention his name.


----------



## lovelygarments

This dress reminds me of something Angelina Jolie would have worn four or five years ago.  Love the dress, and I think she looks great in it.


----------



## Jayne1

Jahpson said:


> i dont care about her acting. I just like what she wears


I just realized I feel the same way and that's why I watch her movies. I like looking at her clothes, the movies she's in are horrible.


----------



## knasarae

BTBF said:


> She is aging and gained some pounds. Sad to watch her last night.


 

Hmmm...she looked beautiful as always to me.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Out of sheer curiosity, why does Jen have a bad rap? Especially the vicious things Perez spews?


----------



## spendalot

^ i agree. I can understand if you don't care about her acting. but she's not the kind of woman you'd hate.


----------



## Swanky

I think the ones that strongly dislike her are staunch "Team Jolie" folks.


----------



## Jayne1

Is she dating Gerard Butler or was he just her date so she didn't have to go alone?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BTBF said:


> She is aging and gained some pounds. Sad to watch her last night.




LOL srsly?

if she's "sad", i'd like to see the people who are aging better, are in better shape, and have better careers than her at 40. hell, at 25.


----------



## Grace123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think the ones that strongly dislike her are staunch "Team Jolie" folks.


 

I agree. There's no real reason to 'hate' Jen, it's like hating a kitten.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

karo said:


> Jennifer at the 2010 Golden Globe Awards tonight (January 17).



One of my favorite dresses at the Golden Globe Awards!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think the ones that strongly dislike her are staunch "Team Jolie" folks.




I don't dislike her..and I'm a Angie fan.....I like her style..but not her latest movies.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BTBF said:


> She is aging and *gained some pounds*. Sad to watch her last night.




I strongly disagree...lol..I don't know..she looked good to me at the GG.


----------



## Swanky

I said the people that _*strongly*_ dislike her


----------



## kcf68

BTBF said:


> She is aging and gained some pounds. Sad to watch her last night.


 
Wow that is a biting comment... Unless you are drop dead gorgeous at 40 something, I think that this is a nasty comment.  Sorry but I'd love to see a picture of you.... Unless of course you are Angelina ??  I think she is beautiful and not sad and has a rockin body.


----------



## fashionistaO

well said



kcf68 said:


> Wow that is a biting comment... Unless you are drop dead gorgeous at 40 something, I think that this is a nasty comment.  Sorry but I'd love to see a picture of you.... Unless of course you are Angelina ??  I think she is beautiful and not sad and has a rockin body.


----------



## vanbruntsa

fashionistaO said:


> well said




ITA, she is def one of the most gorgeous women in hollywood especially for her age. so iconic!


----------



## Swanky

"pretty for her age" cracks me up! LOL!
She looks better than most 28 yr olds!


----------



## fashionistaO

definitely!!!!!!



vanbruntsa said:


> ITA, she is def one of the most gorgeous women in hollywood especially for her age. so iconic!


----------



## fashionistaO

ITA!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> "pretty for her age" cracks me up! LOL!
> She looks better than most 28 yr olds!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The media hypes Jen being 40 way too much. IMO. She looks her age. I don't know what is wrong with that. I wouldn't think she was 30 or ten years younger which is what most interviewers mention.

I personally think Sandra Bullock and Halle Berry look way better than her for their age and you don't hear the media harping on it all the time like they do with her.


----------



## Swanky

Oh I do! Interviewers always comment on them IMO.  And IMO all of them look younger than they are.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Really, If I have read one interview or report on People about her being 40! and Fabulous! I have read a thousand. Her PR machine is second to none. I don't think Sandra and Halle go to those extremes.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> The media hypes Jen being 40 way too much. IMO. She looks her age. I don't know what is wrong with that. I wouldn't think she was 30 or ten years younger which is what most interviewers mention.
> 
> I personally think Sandra Bullock and Halle Berry look way better than her for their age and you don't hear the media harping on it all the time like they do with her.


Sandra Bullock recently had a major, _major_ overhaul... I don't think Jennifer has done anything so invasive yet (aside from the second nose job) so you can't compare the two. I just see fillers and injections on Jennifer.

Jennifer looks fabulous, I don't even think abut age when I see how she looks, she just looks perfect. (IMO)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know what SB has had. They probably all have had something done. She still looks better. 

My overall point remains she and her pr team are in constant overdrive.


----------



## NewPurse

NicolesCloset said:


> I didnt know she was a smoker.  Her skin does always look great for always being in the sun.  Smoking is suppose to be bad for the skin too.



------------

I didn't know she smokes. I never saw a picture of her smoking. But anyways, she still looks good. =)


----------



## Jayne1

I was thinking about the fact that she's often in the sun and is also a smoker.  How is that possible?  She looks so good...


----------



## Bagspy

She got lines around the lips, "the smokers' lips" you can see it especially in the movie Marley and me, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## White Orchid

Add me to Jahpson's list. I love looking at photos of Jennifer, especially for her wardrobe and her hair but in terms of being an actress, I think she fails abysmally.

In every movie I've seen with her she always reminds me of her Rachel character, both in her behaviour and mannerisms.

She'll never be in the league of the Meryl Streeps of the world but she will be nice eye-candy for me at least.



PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I agree^ I've never seen a movie that I thought she was good in. All her movies suck to me


----------



## EMMY

Jahpson said:


> i dont care about her acting. I just like what she wears


 
LMAO!!! This made me spit my coffee out!!! I agree...although I like her acting as well..


----------



## Ejm1059

I'm not a Jen fan at all, but I LOVE her body! I want to be that fit when I'm that age. She must be doing some serious yoga or something


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> "pretty for her age" cracks me up! LOL!
> She looks better than most 28 yr olds!


 

Ain't that the truth! She looks better now than she did when she was on Friends.


----------



## spendalot

White Orchid said:


> In every movie I've seen with her she always reminds me of her Rachel character, both in her behaviour and mannerisms.
> 
> She'll never be in the league of the Meryl Streeps of the world but she will be nice eye-candy for me at least.


 
Could it be that we know Rachel so much better than Jennifer? Afterall, we've seen 10 years of Rachel. Could it be she does Rachel so well that it's etched into our minds that when we see Jennifer, we think Rachel?

How many actresses could be compared to Meryl Streep? I don't think she has to be as good as Meryl Streep to be considered a good actress. I think she has matured a lot as an actress. I really liked her in Marley and Me. Give her a break will y'all?


----------



## Jahpson

28?

Jenn looks better then me and I'm 25....ok, now I'm depressed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought her best work in a non-comedy but more dramady role was The Breakup. Lousy movie but she was excellent. Maybe because she was going thru it at the time. I also find that she can carry her own when she is paired with horrible actors. (IMO Vaughn, Affleck)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> 28?
> 
> Jenn looks better then me and I'm 25....ok, now I'm depressed.


 

hahahahaha


----------



## Swanky

LOL! I was trying to be conservative Jahp, ITA w/ you!


----------



## ilvoelv

Jahpson said:


> 28?
> 
> Jenn looks better then me and I'm 25....ok, now I'm depressed.


 
 stop exaggerating!


----------



## Jayne1

We think "Rachel" when we see her acting, because really, that's her whole range.

When she did "The Good Girl" the director made her rehearse her scenes by putting weights on her hands, so she wouldn't do those hand movements or constantly adjust her hair out of her face, in the way we associate with Rachel.  It worked, that was her best move, but I don't think the directors of her other movies care if we think "Rachel" when we see her.  I always do!  (Except for "The Good Girl.")


----------



## Grace123

She's on the cover of the current "People" mag and of course I read some of the article while in the supermarket checkout line. 

She sounds strong, confident and happy, especially happy to be a single woman.


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## minababe

is it true that she is dating Gerard Butler right now? I looove him on the ugly truth. And I loved them together on the Golden Globe Awards. So I think they would be a nice couple.


----------



## Grace123

minababe said:


> is it true that she is dating Gerard Butler right now? I looove him on the ugly truth. And I loved them together on the Golden Globe Awards. So I think they would be a nice couple.


 

I don't know but they sure look hot together. They make a beautiful couple!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*At 'Hope for Haiti' January 22nd:*


----------



## Jayne1

minababe said:


> is it true that she is dating Gerard Butler right now? I looove him on the ugly truth. And I loved them together on the Golden Globe Awards. So I think they would be a nice couple.


No, one of the New York newspapers did a 'study' of Jen's tactics.

They did a time-line and realized she always has a 'boyfriend' when a movie comes out, so that she will have someone to walk the red carpet with, she also does a sexy magazine cover and they said one other thing that she does for an upcoming movie premiere but I can't remember what it was.

Anyway, I see a Vince Vaughan, John Mayer at the Oscars kind of thing here and I say "no" they are _not_ dating.

It was a bit mean-spirited article for a newspaper but they did in-depth research!


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *At 'Hope for Haiti' January 22nd:*


She's my favourite because of that 'healthy' beauty she has.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Agreed, it's all about the movie promotion, the publicity.


----------



## minababe

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *At 'Hope for Haiti' January 22nd:*



she looks so beautiful. wow amazing how she looks. I love her. 
Her bag is soo cute, can someone ID???


----------



## Grace123

Yeah the bag is great and I LOVE that watch too!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think the ones that strongly dislike her are staunch "Team Jolie" folks.



Not really.  I don't really like Jennifer, but I don't consider myself team Jolie.

I think I just find her kind of boring and don't understand the hype.  She's attractive, but I don't think she's stunning.  And I feel like she always plays the same roles.  Gets kind of old.  She's one that has fallen victim to typecasting.


----------



## kroquet

I like her because she is so much more natural looking and seems more down to earth.   That said, yum to Daniel Craig next to her!!     He gives me the hot flashes!!


----------



## boxermom

minababe said:


> she looks so beautiful. wow amazing how she looks. I love her.
> Her bag is soo cute, can someone ID???


 
On another thread, someone ID'd it as Ferragamo, Knot bag. Apparently it's very hard to find. It looks perfect on her with the jeans and casual look.


----------



## Swanky

again, I said STRONGLY dislike


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> again, I said STRONGLY dislike



Yeah. I know that's what you said.  .lol  I'm kind of there, I just wanted to be a little more diplomatic about it.    I guess I succeeded.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I think this woman is gorgeous: look at the skin, the hair and the warm smile. She looks like a woman that enjoys life, contrary to what the tabloids say.


----------



## fashionistaO

ITA!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wentworth-Roth said:


> cache-04.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/39/2010/01/500x_aniston12310.jpg
> I think this woman is gorgeous: look at the skin, the hair and the warm smile. She looks like a woman that enjoys life, contrary to what the tabloids say.




totally OT for a sec, but...sasha baron cohen, i liiiiiiiike him when he's not borat or bruno 



jen looks genuinely in a good mood.


----------



## meela188

I loved her in "the Good Girl", I also raelly liked her in "Marley and Me" and "the Break Up".


----------



## ilvoelv

Wentworth-Roth said:


> cache-04.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/39/2010/01/500x_aniston12310.jpg
> I think this woman is gorgeous: look at the skin, the hair and the warm smile. She looks like a woman that enjoys life, contrary to what the tabloids say.



IDK whenever I see her in magazines I feel like shes a bitter woman. I have to stop thinking that...


----------



## nathansgirl1908

ilvoelv said:


> IDK whenever I see her in magazines *I feel like shes a bitter woman*. I have to stop thinking that...



I think the very same thing.  Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^do you think that because of her, what because of what is SAID about her?

i used to think i didn't like jolie that much, but i realized it was because of the image i was getting from the media. it's all bullsh*t. there's no way to know how these ppl really are, especially about something so personal that it would possibly involve bitterness. kwim?


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . .  

the media did it's job.  They labeled her the scorned victim and labeled AJ the husband stealer.  People still think of them like this, a LOT of time has past, JA moved on a long time ago.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^ true

the media can paint whatever picture they want of someone...just like reality TV


----------



## EMMY

Did anyone watch the Haiti telethon the other night and see Brad? OMG I thought he looked liked sh*t...I didn't get to see Jen..I wish I did...I adore her..!


----------



## fashionistaO

he's not filming so he can 'let go' for a little bit^


----------



## NicolesCloset

One Word!!!! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I thought Pitt had that **** because of a upcoming movie project...


----------



## talexs

Her hair and skin are absolutely amazing


----------



## Grace123

Jennifer Aniston Donates $500,000 To Haiti Relief:

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1630478/20100126/index.jhtml


----------



## twoodcc

smoking is rectifying her health.. she looks really weak to me.. wen the heck isn't she wearing a bra?????


----------



## Swanky

she looks weak? LOL! Which pic?  
Which pic are her BBs sagging?
I haven't seen her smoke in years, I am not sure she still does.


----------



## Jahpson

Jen smokes? 

I wonder what her beauty secrets are


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I remember seeing pics of her smoking when she was with Mayer. But she and Izzy from  GA are two who don't look like they do.


----------



## Jahpson

Grace123 said:


> Jennifer Aniston Donates $500,000 To Haiti Relief:
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1630478/20100126/index.jhtml


 

go Jen! 

that certainly trumps my donation amount


----------



## Jahpson

Hey guys,

did some searching and found this article on Jen's beauty secrets. I hope this wasn't posted before. If it was, I apologize in advance. I did a search in this thread and found nothing



> Jennifer Aniston has revealed all about her youthful appearance in a new interview with Elle.
> 
> The stunning actress who turned 40 last month, could easily pass for someone in their late twenties and that is apparently all down to applying lots of *suncream* and having *regular facials*.
> 
> She said: "I remind myself every day that I am lucky. Look what&#8217;s out there. Look what people are really living through. There&#8217;s no comparison. I am happy."
> 
> Jen also admitted looking after herself in order to ensure she keeps getting the type of parts she's used to.
> 
> "I&#8217;m a realist," she says to Elle. "I know that if I eat nothing but burgers and chips, I&#8217;m not going to be hired for the parts I normally would. That might be fine one day, but not right now."



source: http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/lifestyle-fashion/stylebeauty/Jennifer+Aniston-7553.html


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she's a "smoker" now.  I haven't seen pics of her smoking in years and she seems to be at the top of her game in taking care of herself.  I don't think she was ever a heavy smoker.


----------



## littlerock

^ Agreed. I think if anything she is a seldom smoker.. you know here or there after dinner or at a party but she is not a real smoker.


I absolutely love JA. I think she is strong and fabulous and looks absolutely stunning...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jen looks good to me! Smoking or not she looks good.


----------



## LVmom

As I recall, she only smoked one at night before bed.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagOuttaHell said:


> I remember seeing pics of her smoking when she was with Mayer. But she and Izzy from  GA are two who don't look like they do.




lol for like a min i thought you meant izzy from G'nR and i was like uuuhhhhhhhhhh LMAO then i realized you meant katherine hiegel


----------



## knasarae

LVmom said:


> As I recall, she only smoked one at night before bed.


 
Was that supposed to do something in particular?  I've never smoked, so just curious.


----------



## Jahpson

maybe ensure that she will have sweet dreams


----------



## ILoveMyBug

That's probably something else that she's smoking right before bed


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Ahhaaha.. U might be right


----------



## chloe-babe

She looks amazing at the telephon, I would have pledged money for sure!

She looks happy, it just keeps the media in print to say she has never got over Brad - I just see an independant gorgeous woman when I see her - and I bet Brad does too!


----------



## Swanky

smoking relaxes some people, if she did it it would be her way of unwinding I guess.


----------



## loves

she looks great on the phone, so natural and pretty


----------



## Sweetpea83

ILoveMyBug said:


> That's probably something *else* that she's smoking right before bed




 she did say once in a interview she likes to...


----------



## Jahpson

^ 

I just got that! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

hehe..


----------



## Bradysmum

I think I'm the only one who doesn't find her that pretty...


----------



## LADC_chick

I think she's pretty. She's not the end-all, be-all, but she's pretty. While I like her casual looks--like the outfit she wore for the telethon--I'm not a big fan of her red carpet looks.



Jayne1 said:


> No, one of the New York newspapers did a 'study' of Jen's tactics.
> 
> They did a time-line and realized she always has a 'boyfriend' when a movie comes out, so that she will have someone to walk the red carpet with, she also does a sexy magazine cover and they said one other thing that she does for an upcoming movie premiere but I can't remember what it was.
> 
> Anyway, I see a Vince Vaughan, John Mayer at the Oscars kind of thing here and I say "no" they are _not_ dating.
> 
> It was a bit mean-spirited article for a newspaper but they did in-depth research!



I tend to agree with this. It was actually a thought I had when I saw her with Gerard Butler (hot!) at the Golden Globes. There does seem to be a pattern of her walking the red carpet with the "It" guy of the moment, even if they aren't dating.

As for her movies, I agree with whomever that said she tends to "play" Rachel in a lot of her movies. The one movie that I can say that I really liked her (and where her "Rachel"-isms were just fine) was _The Object of My Affection_. I think it's a very cute movie!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ILoveMyBug said:


> That's probably something else that she's smoking right before bed


 

lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> smoking relaxes some people, if she did it it would be her way of unwinding I guess.


 

right...like having a glass of wine :tispy:


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's cute to me not anything more...I love her style...I'd *love* to have her wardrobe!


----------



## Jahpson

so I guess smoking is one of her beauty secrets. LOL


----------



## Grace123

Jahpson said:


> so I guess smoking is one of her beauty secrets. LOL


 

In that case, do you have a light?


----------



## Swanky

Bradysmum said:


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't find her that pretty...



I've said it before, but I think she's just figuring out how to really make the most of what God gave her.
She's not a classic beauty, but individually some of her features are amazing.
Her skin is amazing - glows!
Her eyes are beautiful!
Love her hair!
Has an amazing body!
etc . . . 

She's an "accessible" girl next door type, not a bombshell.
I think she's cute as a button personally, but not a textbook goddess.


----------



## Tangerine

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> but not a textbook goddess.



What is that even though? Is there some formula... cause I don't see too many consistencies between even the 'classic' beauties except maybe thick hair and a tiny waist...


----------



## Swanky

I couldn't define it personally since it's so subjective.  But to me it would be someone the majority of people think is beautiful.
A Sophia Loren or even possibly Angelina.


----------



## Jahpson

Jennifer Aniston is one of the badest women out there (along Halle Berry and others). She takes very good care of herself. Some of us didn't even know or could tell that she smoked. She looks like she just left a spa everyday! lol

She doesn't wear rags, hair is always on point...I admire celebrities like that. So what that her face isn't knifed up, her boobs are implants or she isn't stalking the paps? lol


----------



## LADC_chick

She has had a nose job, though. That's not to say that she's even on par with Heidi Montag or Joan Rivers or the Cat Lady, but JA has gone under the knife.

I went back to look at the telethon pictures. Her watch is to die for! I didn't realize she liked the large, men's watches, which I think always looks nice on women (who make the kind of subdued style choices that JA makes).


----------



## Swanky

I can't fault a gal for a subtle nose job though, she's had less work than me, LOL!
ITA jahp


----------



## Jayne1

^^ ... but Swanky... you didn't change anything about your appearance.  You just put a few things back that slipped.  Totally reasonable.

Jen has had two nose jobs (nice and subtle though) and way back at the very beginning of her career, she had electrolysis to raise her hairline. She had a very low forehead and her hairline was kind of odd -- kind of like Teresa from Real Housewives of New Jersey... except Teresa never bothered to raise hers.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! true.... true


----------



## LVmom

Scares me how many people think she is ugly, since my two year old will sometimes see pictures of Jennifer Aniston and call her "mommy". No one has asked me to wear a bag over my head , and I haven't fixed my honker yet!


----------



## Grace123

LVmom said:


> Scares me how many people think she is ugly, since my two year old will sometimes see pictures of Jennifer Aniston and call her "mommy". No one has asked me to wear a bag over my head , and I haven't fixed my honker yet!


 
I don't think she's ugly at all. Even with her old nose, I still think she was quite lovely. Her eyes just have a glow to them. As for her old hairline? Well that I don't think I've ever seen?


----------



## Swanky

there's not one person everyone thinks is pretty!  
Did people say she's "ugly" or did people say they don't think she's that pretty?
Same is said about every celeb in here I think 
Personally, I think she's freakin' adorable!


----------



## kmh1190

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ ... but Swanky... you didn't change anything about your appearance. You just put a few things back that slipped. Totally reasonable.
> 
> Jen has had two nose jobs (nice and subtle though) and way back at the very beginning of her career, *she had electrolysis to raise her hairline*. She had a very low forehead and her hairline was kind of odd -- kind of like Teresa from Real Housewives of New Jersey... except Teresa never bothered to raise hers.


 
Seriously?  I thought her hairline changed as she aged.  My hairline used to be a lot lower when I was in my teens and early twenties and I guess through aging, dyeing/processing/straightening and pulling out early greys my hairline is higher.  Crap, that's one thing I would have never thought to touch with electrolysis!


----------



## Swanky

those are more reasonable procedures compared to the lengths a lot of others go to . . . I'm not disenchanted by those.


----------



## anitalilac

I think she one of the most beautiful actress around and is sure aging gracefully. She just gets better with age..

that's what she , is talented and graceful..


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if she has someone washing and blow-drying her hair at all times. Her real hair was wavy and now it is straight, shiny and sleek. Do you think she does her own hair??

This was her original hairline by the way.  She was always cute.  I bet she was very popular growing up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, loving the 80s hair..:lolots:


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

remnd me of my age... ahahah


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## Liya

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if she has someone washing and blow-drying her hair at all times. Her real hair was wavy and now it is straight, shiny and sleek. Do you think she does her own hair??



I highly doubt it considering she spent $50,000 to have her personal hair stylist by her side while she was promoting "Marley and Me" in Europe. 

http://www.hollyscoop.com/jennifer-aniston/jennifer-anistons-50000-hair_19483.aspx

Hey, if I had that kind of money, I wouldn't be washing/straightening _my_ hair either! Maybe when I win the lotto...


----------



## Jahpson

can't blame her. If I had the bread, I would have my own hair stylist and manicurist.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i've heard that she's very capable of doing her own hair, that she's almost as good as her stylist  

wouldn't matter how much money i had, a stylist would have to pull some heavy duty abra cadabra sh*t to make my hair look like that. it's fundamentally impossible. i'm pretty sure i have such terrible hair because of complications having to do with being 3 months premature. so when i see aniston's hair.... i cry 

she needs to just come out with a line of wigs and called JUST GIVE UP


----------



## Swanky

I think her hair was permed in that pic, like most of us back in the day


----------



## LVmom

Gotta agree-I have JA's same hair, and back in the day I permed it, because the time it took to scrunch my natural curl into the spirally frizz that was popular was just too much.


----------



## Daisyinbloom

The new issue of *Architectural Digest* has a feature on Jen's house. It's quite lovely actually. She's on the cover.


----------



## Love my Tanos

MichelleAntonia said:


> i've heard that she's very capable of doing her own hair, that she's almost as good as her stylist
> 
> wouldn't matter how much money i had, a stylist would have to pull some heavy duty abra cadabra sh*t to make my hair look like that. it's fundamentally impossible. i'm pretty sure i have such terrible hair because of complications having to do with being 3 months premature. so when i see aniston's hair.... i cry
> 
> she needs to just come out with a line of wigs and called JUST GIVE UP



LOL! You and I can cry together; I was one month premature.

I actually was wondering if anyone had bought Mandy Ingber's yogalosophy DVD?


----------



## kmh1190

MichelleAntonia said:


> i've heard that she's very capable of doing her own hair, that she's almost as good as her stylist
> 
> wouldn't matter how much money i had, a stylist would have to pull some heavy duty abra cadabra sh*t to make my hair look like that. it's fundamentally impossible. i'm pretty sure i have such terrible hair because of complications having to do with being 3 months premature. so when i see aniston's hair.... i cry
> 
> she needs to just come out with a line of wigs and called JUST GIVE UP


 
Aha!  I was 3 months premature-that must be why I have the frizziest Asian hair on the planet!  Seriously, I have to use ethnic products.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I truly think that she has the most envied hair in the world.  It is just gorgeous!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i think she shoudl insured her haIR


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

cosmogrl5 said:


> I truly think that she has the most envied hair in the world.  It is just gorgeous!



I agree and I love her hair colour and texture! Ya gotta hand it to JA, she is lookin pretty smokin for her age!


----------



## hazeltt

anyone have scans of her in Architectural Digest?


----------



## Grace123

hazeltt said:


> anyone have scans of her in Architectural Digest?


 

I don't, but here's a link to the cover:
http://www.architecturaldigest.com/homes/features/2010/03/jennifer_aniston_article

Naturally, she's looking fab!


----------



## hazeltt

^^ I agree! I'd really like to see what her house looks like.


----------



## Nat

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/cel...gerard-butler-together-in-mexico-215146/#blog

Jennifer Aniston And Gerard Butler: Together In Mexico!

Confirming reports that theyre living it up south of the border together, Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler spent quality time side by side in Los Cabos, Mexico on Saturday (February 6).

Keeping distance so as not to be photographed next to one another, the two co-stars are in Mexico to celebrate Jennifers 41st birthday. Rumored to be in a relationship, The Bounty Hunter co-stars showed up to the Golden Globes together last month and looked to be having a great time all night.

Also on Anistons guest list are Courteney Cox, David Arquette and Sheryl Crow.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! So much for him trying to court Jessica Simpson!  He's kinda a playboy though, no?
They could just be friends if they're there working together.


----------



## chloe-babe

None of the guys she is pictured with seem worthy of her tho!!!!!!


----------



## Nat

ITA Swanks, they could very well be just friends. Gerard seems like a fun and nice guy, but no marriage material, LOL


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

They have a movie to promote too,


----------



## NicolesCloset

she is a gorgeous bod!


----------



## conrad18

Maybe they're friends with benefits.  Why not? They're both single, good looking, and they obviously have fun together. If that's the case: get it, Jen! Gerard's hot!


----------



## Jayne1

hazeltt said:


> ^^ I agree! I'd really like to see what her house looks like.


The house is absolutely stunning.  There are many scans all over the internet. Modern but still comfortable.  Fabulous views.  I would want to stay at home if I had a house like that, but she always seems to be on vacation.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I only saw the outside and it is beautiful. Has a 70s vibe.

Butler is nasty. But at least he doesn't look bloated.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't know why people always speculate about who she's with, why she's is/isn't with so and so, it aaaaaaaaalways such a "hot" topic. why can't she just be single? so what if she's 40 and unmarried? should that warrant the kind of frenzy it does? have any of these tabloids ever considered that maybe she WANTS to be 40 and single???

but no, that's impossible. every single woman over the age of 40, regardless of success, is absolutely miserable and a pathetic bag of self pity if she's not married.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think it's par for the course, though. George Clooney has the same kind of speculation tossed his way since he very much seems opposed to marriage.


----------



## talexs

Her body looks phenomenal!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LADC_chick said:


> I think it's par for the course, though. George Clooney has the same kind of speculation tossed his way since he very much seems opposed to marriage.




sure, but it's not the type with the underlying "oh he's so pathetic and sad" sentiment. it's more like oh he's such a high rolling, rat pack playboy type


----------



## sou22

hazeltt said:


> anyone have scans of her in Architectural Digest?


 

if you havent seen them yet 

http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/596348/t/Inside-Jennifer-Aniston-s-new-home-Architectural-Digest.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thanks for the link! 

it's not my personal style, but it is very impressive


----------



## LADC_chick

MichelleAntonia said:


> sure, but it's not the type with the underlying "oh he's so pathetic and sad" sentiment. it's more like oh he's such a high rolling, rat pack playboy type


Ahh, I see what you mean. I guess, yeah, there does seem to be that underlying, "Poor Jen" thing that happens in her case that doesn't happen with George Clooney, but I think she has a lot to do with that perception. Maybe it wasn't the best thing for her to do the _Vanity Fair_ article years back because whether it was by her doing or the writer's doing or both, she came off that way ("poor me") and now it's hard to undo that in the public eye.


----------



## Swanky

I'm a Jen fan and I don't see it that way at all.  I think any high profile SINGLE actress will be watched for who's she dating so people can gossip and so papz can catch the next big picture.  Not because we think she's pitiful.
I don't care _if_ she's dating or not, but if she _is_ it's fun to know who and see new pics/news!
Just like Jessica, Rhianna, etc. . .


----------



## LADC_chick

I understand that. That's part of the draw for celebrity watching--what are they wearing? Where are they going? Who are they dating? It isn't anything I'm opposed to (otherwise I wouldn't post in this section at all), but I do see where MichelleAntonia was coming from with there being an underlying "Poor Jen" sentiment that tends to run when there is Jennifer Aniston gossip to be found. Whether she's dated and ended it with Vince Vaughn or John Mayer, the reports tend to have this sheen of "she's heartbroken again"...something that doesn't necessarily exist when talking about men like George Clooney.

I mean, they'll talk about George Clooney dating some gorgeous actress/model/whatever, but when that relationship falls to the wayside, there's a different treatment; there' s no "Clooney is heartbroken" gossip.


----------



## Swanky

I agree there's a double standard, I just don't think the primary reason people want to know who's she's dating is because of their need to see her w/ someone or she's pathetic for not holding down a man. 

She's a huge star, one of the biggest female stars I can think of that's not attached to someone so she's prime papz prize if she's caught w/ someone.

I like to see just because I like her, but if she remains single the rest of her life I won't pity her.  Marriage isn't right for everyone, I'll know it's her choice.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I definitely don't pity Jen.  She is America's most eligible bachelorette!  She can have her pick of anyone she wants. Unfortunately for her, the media won't rest until she's found that person.


----------



## Grace123

cosmogrl5 said:


> I definitely don't pity Jen. She is America's most eligible bachelorette! She can have her pick of anyone she wants. Unfortunately for her, the media won't rest until she's found that person.


 

I agree and as for marriage, well maybe she has the attitude, been there, done that, got the Tshirt and it doesn't fit.


----------



## hazeltt

sou22 said:


> if you havent seen them yet
> 
> http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/596348/t/Inside-Jennifer-Aniston-s-new-home-Architectural-Digest.html


 

thanks *sou22*! I had different expectations of what her house would look like but it's still very cozy nonetheless.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Grace123 said:


> I agree and as for marriage, well maybe she has the attitude, been there, done that, got the Tshirt and it doesn't fit.


Exactly!  And if this is the t-shirt, I don't blame her for not wanting to wear it.


----------



## LADC_chick

Basically, what I'm saying is that, while her fans don't pity her (or will never pity her) when it comes to her relationships, in the media it plays out differently. It's in the media blurbs you see the words "heartbroken" in reference to "Jennifer Aniston" (long after her divorce) when they talk about her past (or current) man...whether they're talking about Vince Vaughn or John Mayer or whomever (I saw it on people.com once when they were talking about John Mayer).

Right now, she could very well have the same attitude about marriage that George Clooney holds. It would be a change from her previous attitude about marriage, but even then, I say more power to her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yep, that's basically what i was trying to get across before. maybe the media is so interested because they want to swoop in with dramatic headlines when her relationships end. and i hate the term "fail" for a relationship. what failure is there? a relationship isn't successful unless it lasts till death do them part? please, that's ridiculous. jen doesn't have a string of "failed" relationships... she has a long history of proving that she's a catch since she's dated all kinds of different, and very hot, guys. that's no failure.


----------



## White Orchid

Whilst I personally love her body, I believe you're wrong on this one cosmogrl.

Not every guy would go after Jen Anniston.  Look at Mo'nique's husband.  He obviously wasn't wanting a toned blonde.  Men have their preferences just like we women and I know guys who would find Jen to be too thin.

Whilst I love her body and her wardrobe, for me Jen [especially in regards to her face] is *very* ordinary.  She's pretty enough to look at but without that body and wardrobe, she'd have quickly faded into the realms of obscurity IMO.



cosmogrl5 said:


> I definitely don't pity Jen.  She is America's most eligible bachelorette! * She can have her pick of anyone she wants. *Unfortunately for her, the media won't rest until she's found that person.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler leaving Cabo (February 7).


----------



## White Orchid

Actually Jahpson, I think she has one tell-tale sign of being a smoker: the lines around her mouth.

Watched "Rumour Has It" on the telly the other night and on my HD TV you see all sorts of details.  And considering this movie is 5 years old, the lines were prominent back then.  I'm 45 and I don't have this line I'm guessing because I've never touched a ciggie.

For all her 'healthy' life-style she promotes, Jen loses all credibility with me by being a smoker.



Jahpson said:


> so I guess smoking is one of her beauty secrets. LOL


----------



## candypants1100

yep, she's a smoker (can someone teach me how to post pics in the body of the reply???)
http://www.artofsmoking.com/celeb/janiston1.jpg


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought it was common knowledge that both her and Brad were smokers of cigs and trees. Not sure if she does it now. But she was more than a casual smoker.


----------



## cosmogrl5

White Orchid said:


> Whilst I personally love her body, I believe you're wrong on this one cosmogrl.
> 
> Not every guy would go after Jen Anniston. Look at Mo'nique's husband. He obviously wasn't wanting a toned blonde. Men have their preferences just like we women and I know guys who would find Jen to be too thin.
> 
> Whilst I love her body and her wardrobe, for me Jen [especially in regards to her face] is *very* ordinary. She's pretty enough to look at but without that body and wardrobe, she'd have quickly faded into the realms of obscurity IMO.


I didn't mean that she could REALLY have anyone...just a good batch of them!  I'd like to think that my man wouldn't go after her!   

You are very right- not every man goes for that body type.  As much as we joke about them, all men are not the same. And I do agree that she is actually pretty ordinary.  Something about the way she carries herself makes her special, IMO. Kind of like Sarah Jessica Parker who isn't conventionally beauitful, but her personality makes her so.


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh, now that I find ugly.



candypants1100 said:


> yep, she's a smoker (can someone teach me how to post pics in the body of the reply???)
> http://www.artofsmoking.com/celeb/janiston1.jpg


----------



## White Orchid

Agreed. I don't find SJP beautiful but she has a sweetness about her...nice eyes...and sometimes her hair looks great too.  So in that respect yes she reminds me of Jen.

And let's not forget both their wardrobes...



cosmogrl5 said:


> Kind of like Sarah Jessica Parker who isn't conventionally beauitful, but her personality makes her so.


----------



## Nat

Airing Tuesday night => http://www.accesshollywood.com/trai...ard-butler-in-the-bounty-hunter_video_1187497

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20342703,00.html


*Jen Aniston Explains Her Affection for Gerard Butler*

Tuesday February 09, 2010 12:50 PM EST

Why is Jennifer Aniston so fond of her Bounty Hunter costar and frequent party buddy Gerard Butler? It's not rocket science. The guy's fun to be around and doesn't take himself too seriously. 

"We just had so much fun [making the movie] together, you know. He's just fun. Gerry's the most unpretentious guy," Aniston tells Access Hollywood in a multi-part interview set to begin airing Tuesday night. 

"He's a guy's guy," she adds, "but he's absolutely the most lovely and sort of self-deprecating [person] and just what you see is what you get. We look at work the same way  We always had each other's back." 

Butler, 40, was among the large coterie of friends who joined Aniston for her 41st birthday celebration in Los Cabos, Mexico, this past week. The pair were also nearly inseparable during the Golden Globes weekend in January. 

By all accounts, the long birthday weekend was a blast, and Aniston says there was just one rule  no one could say the number 41 out loud. "Thirty was a hump, but you know 31 is fabulous," she jokes. "It really does get better, doesn't it?" 

Why did she choose Mexico where she has gone many times before? "These people survive on us coming down and spending money," Aniston explains. Considering the country's troubles with swine flu and drug trafficking, "It sort of made sense to sort of say, 'Hey, let's help out Mexico.' "


----------



## fashionistaO

totally .. can't kiss a cigarette mouth! YUK!



White Orchid said:


> Ugh, now that I find ugly.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's been a longtime smoker, she said she started in her teens living New York. She still does, in last years interview to Elle magazine UK, she said "I enjoy my cigarettes at night..."


----------



## Bagspy

She's always been a smoker, not casually, not chain, but generally just a smoker. 
I have a friend, she has a super flawless skin, no lines, no wrinkles, no sagging skin and never need any help from botox or whatever from dermatologist. If you saw her for a first time you may think she's in her late 20s or early 30s, but she's 46, and she's been a smoker most of her adult life. 

So, sometimes people with good genes can hold on to their youth a bit longer, she's also takes a good care of herself by having good diet, using a good skin care, not eating junk food and minimum sun exposure. So this offset the bad effect of smoking a little bit.
By the way she's mixed, Indonesia/dutch/chinese blood in her, so she has a better gene.


----------



## Swanky

that pic of her smoking is not new.  There's no proof that she does, or does not smoke anymore.  It's VERY possible she hasn't smoked in years


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Like I said, she said in Elle mag UK in 2009 that she does, and also said it in the September 2009 issue of Elle US


----------



## Grace123

Who cares if she smokes? It's her biz, her body, her health. I'm sure she knows all the risks and is old enough to make her own choices. 

The point is she looks great, no matter her age, no matter whether or not she smokes and if she likes to party with Gerard and other friends, well more power to her! 

Wonder if Brad sent her a bday present?  She's definitely right; her life HAS gotten better as she gets older. 

Happy Birthday to Jen too!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i could care less if she smokes.

i also love the fact that she's single, successful and having fun!


----------



## Jahpson

candypants1100 said:


> yep, she's a smoker (can someone teach me how to post pics in the body of the reply???)
> http://www.artofsmoking.com/celeb/janiston1.jpg


  simply use this code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and put the link between them.






According to the platform flip flops and swisher pants, this must be an old pic


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i remember reading that she and brad used to smoke marlboro reds together though i think they hid it well.  i gather brad has quit?


----------



## EMMY

meluvs2shop said:


> i could care less if she smokes.
> 
> i also love the fact that she's single, successful and having fun!


 
^ Me too..I could care less if she smokes or not..it's a dead horse...YES she smokes and YES we still love her!!!


----------



## Jahpson

yea, I don't care if she smokes either, I don't have to smell her. LOL


----------



## heart goes boOm

Jahpson said:


> simply use this code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put the link between them.
> 
> artofsmoking.com/celeb/janiston1.jpg
> 
> According to the platform flip flops and swisher pants, this must be an old pic



usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/photo_galleries/regular_galleries/448-brad-and-jens-most-memorable-moments/photos/1262716646_slide1.jpg

haha june 1999!  it's from us magazine's jen and brad: the good old days


----------



## Lola24

I hate smoking, but it really doesn't make me like her less......and she also doesn't get photographed all that often smoking which I think is nice.....but all in all it's neither here nor there, of course if she were my close friend I would wish she didn't smoke much around me, but  that is clearly not an issue, lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Can you imagine the tens of thousands of handsome, sexy, talented, rich, successful, funny, caring doctors, lawyers, business men, architects who would love to date her? Why does she only date famous actors/musicians?

(I know, they all do... )


----------



## Swanky

that's who she's exposed to. . . ya know?
She can't just go sit down at a neighborhood bar/grocery store/church and meet a guy and give him a fair chance w/o wondering if he digs her because of her celebrity, $$, etc. . . 
it's got to be brutal.  And lonely I'd bet.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that's who she's exposed to. . . ya know?
> She can't just go sit down at a neighborhood bar/grocery store/church and meet a guy and give him a fair chance w/o wondering if he digs her because of her celebrity, $$, etc. . .
> it's got to be brutal.  And lonely I'd bet.


Her agent fixed her up with Brad... he could fix her up again with his gorgeous cardiologist or his cute and rich, high powered attorney or a family friend that happens to be a handsome, funny and very successful entrepreneur. 

I'm not expecting her to go to the neighbourhood bar... but she hangs out with the elite in Hollywood. Perhaps they can introduce her to their non-celebrity elite friends.

Or is it always about the red carpet?


----------



## Jahpson

^ 

I agree. someone genuine in a real sense. I heard them hollywood folks are all nuts


----------



## Swanky

I agree! But we don't know that her friends haven't tried. She won't be attracted to or compatible w/ all of them, just like you and I wouldn't be. . . . it's hard!


----------



## Grace123

I saw "Love Happens" today and I think Jen did a great job in this one.


----------



## LADC_chick

Jahpson said:


> ^
> 
> I agree. someone genuine in a real sense. I heard them hollywood folks are all nuts



Haha! She could do the Matt Damon thing and go for a non-Hollywood person. Or, she can continue doing what she's been doing; it seems to be working for her.


----------



## Grace123

Damn, but this girl looks good in her bikinis! http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/EfJwjuxzSey/Jennifer+Aniston+in+Cabo/c1lwOc7zS3C/Jennifer+Aniston


----------



## Swanky

all three of them have fantastic figures!


----------



## Jahpson

are her diet secrets hidden in this thread? found


Her body is absolutely amazing.


----------



## LVmom

Jennifer's yoga instructor, Mandy Ingber's Yogalosophy DVD is amazing:

http://mandyingber.shop.sportstoday.com/

and she is very interactive on her Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=125540407288&ref=ts


----------



## Grace123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> all three of them have fantastic figures!


 
Very true. Cortney looks especially amazing.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rard-Butler-turn-heat-desert-photo-shoot.html

Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler turn up the heat in desert photo shoot


























Promotional blitz: Jennifer arrived at London's Heathrow today ahead of the UK premiere of The Bounty Hunter


----------



## Tangerine

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rard-Butler-turn-heat-desert-photo-shoot.html
> 
> Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler turn up the heat in desert photo shoot



I was just looking at these on another site. Awesome! I wonder if there are more in the magazine. Steven Klein is always sexy times


----------



## flashy.stems

^^ hot damn!
i can't wait for their movie to come out.. when when?! this month?


----------



## Tangerine

flashy.stems said:


> ^^ hot damn!
> i can't wait for their movie to come out.. when when?! this month?



Yeah! The 19th.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks scared on the cover.


----------



## LVmom

The best shot is her in the car with the money. Fabulous.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love the pics. Jen looks great!


----------



## siworae

wow... she looks fab in those W mag photos!!

not particularly interested in seeing her latest film, however.


----------



## trueshoelove2

She looks hottt in that photoshoot.  And Gerard...


----------



## Grace123

Tangerine said:


> I was just looking at these on another site. Awesome! I wonder if there are more in the magazine. Steven Klein is always sexy times


 

Holy Crap! The girl ROCKS it! 

Is that a clear Prada?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

damn she's gorgeous!


----------



## Grace123

I had to come back for a 2d look..I've never seen Jen look so amazing and beyond HOTT! Pretty tough to beat that set of pics, I don't care who it is.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Grace123 said:


> I had to come back for a 2d look..I've never seen Jen look so amazing and beyond HOTT! Pretty tough to beat that set of pics, I don't care who it is.



i know, right?! i've heard men say before that they don't want a woman who looks amazing or glammed up all the time...because when she's not, it comes as quite a shock. they say if she looks laid back and comfy most of the time...when she dresses up and wears makeup it is a delight! Jen looks smooooookin'!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

They would make a great looking couple...


----------



## karo

She looks beyond gorgeous both in the photoshoot and in the airport pics.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler at The Bounty Hunter UK Film Premiere (March 11).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is a good look for her. Scratch that, Great look for her.


----------



## karo

Arriving at Heathrow


----------



## Swanky

wow, she looks HAWT!!!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Ahhhhh soooo hot!!







Seriously, if I even look one tenth as good as she does when I'm 40, I will be ridiculously happy.


----------



## chloe-babe

She looks amazing. Is she that great an actress in this picture, or is there alot more to it  
they look really into each other!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

whoa!! hot pics of them...they asked him @ the Oscars about Jen...i'm gonna find the quote. it was so cute! BRB


----------



## helpchow

Jen looks gorgeous in the premier picks and I'm not even a big fan of hers.  Best of luck to her.


----------



## flashy.stems

^ jen is so gorgeous! she needs to procreate pronto. her and gerard make such a cute couple!  lol.. can ittt cross-over to off screen? lol


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> Arriving at Heathrow


 

Whatever these shoes/boots are that she has on, I love them! They look so comfy and soft.


----------



## vanbruntsa

trueshoelove2 said:


> Ahhhhh soooo hot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if I even look one tenth as good as she does when I'm 40, I will be ridiculously happy.


 
i think there is more to them than just the movie...


----------



## nataliam1976

Pure gorgeousness


----------



## Grace123

nataliam1976 said:


> Pure gorgeousness


 

Those legs! Amazing..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she loosk HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Blackbirdie

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rard-Butler-turn-heat-desert-photo-shoot.html
> 
> Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler turn up the heat in desert photo shoot



Whoa!  GO Jen!


----------



## Jayne1

trueshoelove2 said:


>


These two are so obviously NOT A COUPLE!  Why pretend?

She looks fabulous though, as always.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her stylist should give a clinic on extensions to these wack azz stylists in Hollywood.


----------



## trueshoelove2

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her stylist should give a clinic on extensions to these wack azz stylists in Hollywood.



Yes yes YES.


----------



## Melaniepup

She looks so stunning lately


----------



## Jahpson

Grace123 said:


> Those legs! Amazing..



legs? what legs?

JIMMYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Grace123

Jahpson said:


> legs? what legs?
> 
> JIMMYYY!!!!!!


 

ROFLMAO Yeah I noticed those too!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

nataliam1976 said:


> Pure gorgeousness



put on some weight makes her sexier, love the whole look here!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I wonder what skin products she uses? her skin looks great!


----------



## *want it all*

Jen looks SO FAB!!!!!!!!!!  WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

luvmy3girls said:


> I wonder what skin products she uses? her skin looks great!


Probably lots of laser and dermatologist appointments. It's not just flawless skin she has, considering she likes the sun, but she has no little lines that come about at her age.  I can see some filler in her skin, but it is very subtle. I'm really in awe of her skin and hair.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston was spotted arriving at her New York City Hotel on Sunday morning (March 14). Looking lovely, the former "Friends" star happened to be out for a press junket to boost interest in her upcoming movie, "The Bounty Hunter".


----------



## karo

At the airport


----------



## Jahpson

ban the cuffed boyfriend


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I love her jeans, she wears them well


----------



## trueshoelove2

I loveeee her coats in the last 2 sets of pics, but those cuffed jeans and boots have got to go.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston was spotted out in Times Square in New York City on Monday morning (March 15).


----------



## Lola24

SO cute on Regis and Kelly today, and what CL's are those??  The color is perfect, love!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Lola24 said:


> SO cute on Regis and Kelly today, and what CL's are those??  The color is perfect, love!



 why couldn't she have been on last week when I was on spring break?! My first class starts at the same time as Regis & Kelly so I never get to see it! She looks great in those last pics


----------



## ChanelMommy

I agree-ban the boyfriend jeans!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

does anyone know who those boots are by? 

i personally love the boyfriend jeans. they don't do with everything, but the way she wears them i think is perfect


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MichelleAntonia said:


> does anyone know who those boots are by?
> 
> i personally love the boyfriend jeans. they don't do with everything, but the way she wears them i think is perfect



Those boots are by Alaia


----------



## Sarahs12

love that gray coat anyone know who it is by?  It has a red lable?


----------



## Grace123

On Letterman:

http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_...P_lClVCAqmKzPLLOOGIhFXqB&play=true&vs=Default


----------



## LADC_chick

Jayne1 said:


> Probably lots of laser and dermatologist appointments. It's not just flawless skin she has, considering she likes the sun, but she has no little lines that come about at her age.  I can see some filler in her skin, but it is very subtle. I'm really in awe of her skin and hair.


I would buy that, especially because of the issue with sunning and smoking.

As for the outfits posted, I love love love that coat. And the scarves. And the moto jacket. And even the boyfriend jeans.


----------



## karo

ushing forth with her promotional duties, Jennifer Aniston was spotted arriving to the Ed Sullivan Theatre in New York City on Monday afternoon (March 15).


----------



## september gurl

Lola24 said:


> SO cute on Regis and Kelly today, and what CL's are those??  The color is perfect, love!



Lola24, Those CL's are Numéro Privé in Croc Camel.


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> ushing forth with her promotional duties, Jennifer Aniston was spotted arriving to the Ed Sullivan Theatre in New York City on Monday afternoon (March 15).


 

LOVE the coat.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I liked the white coat she had on the other day.

Not feeling her hair, she must have left her kick a$$ stylist at home.


----------



## oliviap

i get so confused. which style are these? and colour x


----------



## Melaniepup

That black jacket is so cute!!!!!  I love the large buttons.  Does anyone know who made it?


----------



## Jahpson

her promotional outfits are A+


----------



## karo

Jennifer _The Bounty Hunter_ after-party held at New York City hotspot Tao  on Tuesday (March 16).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks great there.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Love love love Jen Aniston!!  She is awesome, my favorite actress! She has been looking absolutely flawless lately, and she seems really happy.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Oh I like the jacket over that dress (it's a dress right?)!  I don't think I've posted one bad thing about her outfits in this thread..she looks fantastic lately


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> Jennifer _The Bounty Hunter_ after-party held at New York City hotspot Tao on Tuesday (March 16).


 

Great outfit, as usual!


----------



## EMMY

Oh man I LOVE those shoes..I've been eye balling this trend lately--the elastic banded shoes..they look really comfortable too...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

anyone going, or already has gone, to see the bounty hunter?


----------



## TwiggyStar

^^^ I'm going to go! It looks hilarious!


----------



## karo

On the set of "Just Go With It" (March 19).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i LOVE that tan cardigan, can anyone id it?


----------



## MarieG

MichelleAntonia said:


> anyone going, or already has gone, to see the bounty hunter?



I went to see it last night! I am a huge Jennifer Aniston fan but have to say I was disappointed. IMHO it never really picked up and the story line was very thin and predictable. Jen looks amazing in her recent pics but my best friend and I couldn't hep but notice that she didn't look as good as she usually does in this movie. She was overly tanned and looked fit in the way that Madonna does - not as extreme of course but she is definitely getting older. Needless to say I can only dream of looking as amazing as she does for being over 40!


----------



## TwiggyStar

MarieG said:


> I went to see it last night! I am a huge Jennifer Aniston fan but have to say I was disappointed. IMHO it never really picked up and the story line was very thin and predictable. Jen looks amazing in her recent pics but my best friend and I couldn't hep but notice that she didn't look as good as she usually does in this movie. She was overly tanned and looked fit in the way that Madonna does - not as extreme of course but she is definitely getting older. Needless to say I can only dream of looking as amazing as she does for being over 40!




Wow, really?  I completely disagree. I thought it was hilarious and thought Jen looked amazing, not at all Madonna-ish.  She and Gerard have great chemistry together!


----------



## LVmom

My hubby said it was the best movie we had seen in years. He said it had action, suspense, and the guy got the girl  in the end without complete humiliation like most other rom-coms we've seen. I thought it reminded me of a 1960's caper flick-stylish and cute.


----------



## Ejm1059

My girlfriend, who is a big romatic comedy and Jennifer fan, said it wasn't good. So I'll probably wait for the DVD.


----------



## keychain

I think Jen looks good in the  "Just Go With It" set pictures. That's a good shade of color for her hair.


----------



## Swanky

I absolutely LOVE the color of Jen's hair, LOVE IT!  It's the perfect shade of summer/caramel blonde-ish brown . . . .


----------



## MarieG

Ejm1059 said:


> My girlfriend, who is a big romatic comedy and Jennifer fan, said it wasn't good. So I'll probably wait for the DVD.



I felt the same way unfortunately


----------



## meluvs2shop

EMMY said:


> Oh man I LOVE those shoes..I've been eye balling this trend lately--the elastic banded shoes..they look really comfortable too...



i love her shoes too!!! 

ID anyone? i would like them in a tan color for the summer b/c i have short legs. lol

she looks HOT. that body...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sarahs12 said:


> love that gray coat anyone know who it is by?  It has a red lable?



i don't have a clue but that coat is TDF!

i love coats/jackets!


----------



## LVmom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I absolutely LOVE the color of Jen's hair, LOVE IT!  It's the perfect shade of summer/caramel blonde-ish brown . . . .



As a hairdresser, I read up on it, straight from the source, her hairdresser at Sally Hershberger. It's a light brown base, golden blonde highlights done in the balayage method(painted on) with the ends a baby blonde. I think a glossing treatment makes it even nicer.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I have always admired her hair, it always looks so shiny and healthy and a perfect caramel blond color!


----------



## legaldiva

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston was spotted out in Times Square in New York City on Monday morning (March 15).


 
Can anyone ID the gold rimmed aviators she wore last Monday?


----------



## Swanky

Chris M isn't her hairdresser anymore?


----------



## Melaniepup

legaldiva said:


> Can anyone ID the gold rimmed aviators she wore last Monday?


 
Is it the sunglasses with her in the blue/gray jacket here? http://outfitidentifier.com/?cat=116


----------



## LVmom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Chris M isn't her hairdresser anymore?



He does her haircuts, Negin Zand does her color. She is considered an artist, her color is done all by hand painting. She does Reese Witherspoons color too.


----------



## Swanky

both ladies have AMAZING color.


----------



## Liya

In Paris


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love her jacket, jeans and scarf look


----------



## keychain

^^
Ditto. I also like her hair.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she alwsy so well dress n PRETTY


----------



## DesigningStyle

Since when did she have a small turned up nose?   Is that new?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is that the Balenciaga jacket? It's gorgeous!


----------



## MarieG

Liya said:


> In Paris



LOVE this look! She looks gorgeous! 

I think the jacket might be that Balenciaga Leather Jacket:http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Leather-Jacket.aspx#Biker Jacket/media/8036894171

So wish I could afford it! It's sooo nice!


----------



## Grace123

That jacket is gorgeous and she carries it soooo well.


----------



## nicole2730

i could look at pictures of just her HAIR all day long...


----------



## keychain

Yes, her hair is beautiful.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

http://thesuperficial.com/2010/03/gerard_butler_is_awesome.php

lmaooooo


----------



## ellacoach

nicole2730 said:


>


 
They look HAWT together! And LMAO of the picture of him goosing her...or doing whatever it is he is doing.... I hope they are together!


----------



## Grace123

flsurfergirl3 said:


> http://thesuperficial.com/2010/03/gerard_butler_is_awesome.php
> 
> lmaooooo


 
LOL Lucky girl!


----------



## Jayne1

MichelleAntonia said:


> anyone going, or already has gone, to see the bounty hunter?


No, the reviews are terrible!!  No story, extremely predictable and bad acting. I may rent it when it comes out.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I absolutely LOVE the color of Jen's hair, LOVE IT!  It's the perfect shade of summer/caramel blonde-ish brown . . . .


I absolutely _love _it too!!  My hairdresser won't let me go that blonde ... she said Jen changed her base colour and the upkeep (Jen and I have the same original colour) would mean constant trips to the salon.  It's one thing to get highlights, which I do, but if you have to change your base colour, it puts you in a whole different cost and time category.


----------



## Jayne1

DesigningStyle said:


> Since when did she have a small turned up nose?   Is that new?


Yes, she got the second rhinoplasty last year... from Ashlee Simpson's doctor.  I think she admitted it too.


----------



## Monoi

LVmom said:


> He does her haircuts, Negin Zand does her color. She is considered an artist, her color is done all by hand painting. She does Reese Witherspoons color too.



What do you mean by hand painting, isnt al hair color painted by hand or do you mean something else


her hair and style especially something simple like a scarf is great on her


----------



## Swanky

it's not foils is what she means.


----------



## LADC_chick

Jayne1 said:


> No, the reviews are terrible!!  No story, extremely predictable and bad acting. I may rent it when it comes out.



I'm quoting you, but using it as a jump off point to ask a broad questioon to everyone: Do you think that Jennifer Aniston should make a return to television? Her movies, on the whole, don't do too well (whether at the box office or by critic standards). Maybe she could go the Courtney Cox route and try for the small screen once again?


----------



## Swanky

perhaps!  I've liked several of her movies though.


----------



## keychain

LADC_chick said:


> I'm quoting you, but using it as a jump off point to ask a broad questioon to everyone: Do you think that Jennifer Aniston should make a return to television? Her movies, on the whole, don't do too well (whether at the box office or by critic standards). Maybe she could go the Courtney Cox route and try for the small screen once again?



Jen's movies are doing fairly well. She hasn't lacked for work. 

I'd like to see her branch out a little.


----------



## LADC_chick

keychain said:


> Jen's movies are doing fairly well. She hasn't lacked for work.
> 
> I'd like to see her branch out a little.



I think the two are different, though. No, she hasn't lacked for work, however I don't know if I would say that her movies do fairly well. What I mean by that is movies where she's the star (or co-star) and not movies like _He's Just Not That Into You_ where she's one of many. The ensemble movies do well, but I think it has more to do with the ensemble than anything. Movies like _Along Came Polly, Marley & Me_, and _Bruce Almighty_ I associate more with the male leads than I associate with her (and I had to go to her IMDB page to even look those up).

It's not a knock on Jennifer Aniston to wonder if maybe she should do the small screen.

(Just want to clarify also: This isn't about any Jennifer Aniston v. Angelina Jolie thing. I do like Angelina Jolie, but I can tell you that the only AJ movie I've ever seen is _Tomb Raider_. So, there's no movie bias on my part.)


----------



## keychain

^^
Jen was the lead in Rumor Has It, the takeoff on The Graduate. 

Maybe Jen doesn't want to do small screen. It's a very different type of acting.


----------



## Swanky

I think she needs to stop the romantic comedies for a while. . .  most romantic comedies are weak, not just hers.  And she's typecasting herself by doing so many of them.


----------



## Jayne1

I like her too... but I could never understand how she keeps getting work.     Maybe her movies make money in DVD sales?  But the movies she makes are flops and panned by critics. She doesn&#8217;t show any range as an actress either. The movies that do well, as mentioned above, have an ensemble cast or there is a dog in it.

I don't think she should go back to the small screen though because she doesn't have to.  She works constantly. I just don&#8217;t know why people hire her.

I've always said that "The Good Girl" was her best role...

I still think she is gorgeous with the best colouring/complexion in Hollywood, I'm talking about her acting...


----------



## keychain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she needs to stop the romantic comedies for a while. . .  most romantic comedies are weak, not just hers.  And she's typecasting herself by doing so many of them.



yeah, at least she should be more selective. Has she done anything more serious lately?


----------



## Swanky

I liked her in Office Space and that dark movie where she scammed the married guy . . .


----------



## keychain

I've liked her in almost everything she's done except The Breakup (all of the characters were so unsympathetic). She was just okay in Along Comes Polly.


----------



## Swanky

Derailed - I liked her in that.

I also kind of liked Rock Star.
She just needs to run far, far away from romantic comedies.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I liked her in Office Space and that *dark movie where she scammed the married guy . . *.


She wasn't playing her usual cute girl, but she didn't carry the film and anyone else could have played her part.

That movie left me feeling creeped out though... but that was the script, it wasn't  her.


----------



## Swanky

I was just talking about what she was in.  She didn't carry it but she was definitely not in the background.
That movie was VERY disturbing!


----------



## keychain

She didn't carry Friends. That was an ensemble cast, and Courtney was better known when it started.


----------



## LADC_chick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I liked her in Office Space and that dark movie where she scammed the married guy . . .


I liked _Office Space_, too. But then again, I look back fondly on the movie because that was when my Ron Livingston crush began.


----------



## keychain

Jen in Berlin:

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/03/29/jennifer-aniston-bounty-hunter-berlin/


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was just talking about what she was in.  She didn't carry it but she was definitely not in the background.
> That movie was VERY disturbing!


It was... and I should have seen the twist that was coming, but I didn't.


----------



## LVmom

Monoi said:


> What do you mean by hand painting, isnt al hair color painted by hand or do you mean something else
> 
> 
> her hair and style especially something simple like a scarf is great on her



Basically there are two ways most highlights are done, foils and pulling the individual strands you want to color through a cap. Jennifers colorist lightens the base, then has a special brush where she directly lays the color for highlighting on the hair without the foil or cap to keep it off of the uncolored hairs. It's very complicated, as color can leech through layers of hair and leave polka dots on the scalp. You have to have a special touch and amazing technique to do it this way,it's true artistry. And it looks the most natural.


----------



## Lola24

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I liked her in Office Space and that dark movie where she scammed the married guy . . .



was that movie Derailed?


----------



## LADC_chick

Lola24 said:


> was that movie Derailed?



Should I add that to my Netflix? Is it a good movie? I just discovered that Clive Owen is in it.


----------



## DesigningStyle

LVmom said:


> Basically there are two ways most highlights are done, foils and pulling the individual strands you want to color through a cap. Jennifers colorist lightens the base, then has a special brush where she directly lays the color for highlighting on the hair without the foil or cap to keep it off of the uncolored hairs. It's very complicated, as color can leech through layers of hair and leave polka dots on the scalp. You have to have a special touch and amazing technique to do it this way,it's true artistry. And it looks the most natural.


 
The technique Jennifer gets done is called Baliage or some salons call it Balayage.  It is French.


----------



## Monoi

LVmom said:


> Basically there are two ways most highlights are done, foils and pulling the individual strands you want to color through a cap. Jennifers colorist lightens the base, then has a special brush where she directly lays the color for highlighting on the hair without the foil or cap to keep it off of the uncolored hairs. It's very complicated, as color can leech through layers of hair and leave polka dots on the scalp. You have to have a special touch and amazing technique to do it this way,it's true artistry. And it looks the most natural.



thanks for explaining


----------



## Jayne1

LVmom said:


> Basically there are two ways most highlights are done, foils and pulling the individual strands you want to color through a cap. Jennifers colorist lightens the base, then has a special brush where she directly lays the color for highlighting on the hair without the foil or cap to keep it off of the uncolored hairs. It's very complicated, as color can leech through layers of hair and leave polka dots on the scalp. You have to have a special touch and amazing technique to do it this way,*it's true artistry*. And it looks the most natural.


It is! What's the difference in price between that and foils?  

I get foils and only have to go for roots every 3-4 months.  I wonder how often someone with Jen's technique has to go, considering she lightens the base too.


----------



## BagLovingMom

LADC_chick said:


> Should I add that to my Netflix? Is it a good movie? I just discovered that Clive Owen is in it.


 
It's a pretty good movie but very disturbing as others have said, particularly one scene IMO. I heart Clive Owen though, have you seen _Closer_ and _Inside Man? _He was good in those too.


----------



## LVmom

Jayne1 said:


> It is! What's the difference in price between that and foils?
> 
> I get foils and only have to go for roots every 3-4 months.  I wonder how often someone with Jen's technique has to go, considering she lightens the base too.



It's pretty expensive, as you need artistry, experience and training. As I explained further back in the thread and as *DesigningStyle* said, its called Balayage or Baliage-but not every salon that has Balayage on the menu does it as well as Jennifer's gal. Jennifer supposedly gets hers done every 6 weeks, but I would almost say she gets hers even sooner because you never see roots. Marilyn Monroe had hers done weekly so I don't see why someone with Jen's resources wouldn't do hers sooner if she were on a press junket, like she is right now.


----------



## Jayne1

Since we are on the topic of her hair... her most recent pictures:


----------



## Jayne1

LVmom said:


> It's pretty expensive, as you need artistry, experience and training. As I explained further back in the thread and as *DesigningStyle* said, its called Balayage or Baliage-but not every salon that has Balayage on the menu does it as well as Jennifer's gal. Jennifer supposedly gets hers done every 6 weeks, but I would almost say she gets hers even sooner because you never see roots. Marilyn Monroe had hers done weekly so I don't see why someone with Jen's resources wouldn't do hers sooner if she were on a press junket, like she is right now.


Thank you! I wouldn't be surprised if she did the Carolyn Bessette-Kennedy thing, by going every two weeks or so.  Different colour, but still just as unnatural (although it looks _perfectly natural_, which is why we love it so much) and the roots constantly need doing.

Also, after a few weeks, the colour oxidizes and it changes for the worse.  Jen's hair always seems to look so fresh and natural.


----------



## Grace123

LADC_chick said:


> I liked _Office Space_, too. But then again, I look back fondly on the movie because that was when my Ron Livingston crush began.


 

With you on the Ron thing..that movie is truly a work of art too.


----------



## Swanky

new pics!


----------



## talexs

Thanks *swanky*, she looks great!


----------



## Sarni

she is spectacular......gorgeous!


----------



## LVmom

LOL-can I say forget what I said about never seeing roots?



Seriously, she looks great. Simple dresses suit her best and show off those legs.


----------



## keychain

BagLovingMom said:


> It's a pretty good movie but very disturbing as others have said, particularly one scene IMO. I heart Clive Owen though, have you seen _Closer_ and _Inside Man? _He was good in those too.



Clive was really good in Inside Man. I wish he had had a few scenes with Jodie Foster and more with Denzel.

Back to Jen: She looks so happy in those new pictures.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Gorgeous! Love her watch and shoes


----------



## LADC_chick

BagLovingMom said:


> It's a pretty good movie but very disturbing as others have said, particularly one scene IMO. I heart Clive Owen though, have you seen _Closer_ and _Inside Man? _He was good in those too.



I own _Closer_, but have not seen _Inside Man_. I did see _The International_, though.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> new pics!



I'm loving the shoes! I also really like that she does the chunky men's watch thing.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Also, after a few weeks, the colour oxidizes and it changes for the worse.  Jen's hair always seems to look so fresh and natural.


I agree Jayne, *most* times her hair looks great but in these photos [at whichever Premier it was] I really didn't like the visible regrowth.  And that's the problem when women dye their hair - the oh-so-expensive upkeep!


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks Swanky, I can never be bothered.

She does look amazing here.  And those shoes!!!  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> new pics!
> images.huffingtonpost.com/gen/153162/JENNIFER-ANISTON.jpg
> images.huffingtonpost.com/gen/153164/JENNIFER-ANISTON.jpg
> images.huffingtonpost.com/gen/153163/JENNIFER-ANISTON.jpg


----------



## Sarahs12

she looks amazing in that white dress, who made it?


----------



## Swanky

her roots almost look intentional . . . I can see a highlight around her hairlines on the side.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Man! Her body is CRAZY! White is tough to wear and she looks amazing! I can't dislike this woman!


----------



## luvmy3girls

she looks really tan in those pics


----------



## Blackbirdie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I liked her in Office Space and that *dark movie where she scammed the married guy* . . .



^^I think that movie was called Derailed?  I thought she was good in that too and it was a departure from her usual sort of role.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her roots almost look intentional . . . I can see a highlight around her hairlines on the side.


I think that may be the case.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I liked her in Office Space and that dark movie where she scammed the married guy . . .





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Derailed - I liked her in that.
> 
> I also kind of liked Rock Star.
> She just needs to run far, far away from romantic comedies.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I liked her in Office Space and that dark movie where she scammed the married guy . . .


It just occurred to me that you gave something away here...


----------



## Swanky

what!? LOL!


----------



## Jayne1

Well, I was surprised that the "incident" that we mentioned (which was disturbing) wasn't really what we are supposed to think when we saw it, so there was a twist...


----------



## karo

She looks fabulous in the white dress! Well, to be honest, she looks fabulous on all the pics.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dance-moves-parties-Gerard-Butler-Madrid.html

Jennifer Aniston shows off her sexy dance moves as she parties with Gerard Butler in Madrid


----------



## Nat

Harper's Bazaar


----------



## Livia1

Jennifer + Gerard = confirmed 

http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Gerard-Go-Public-Confirm-Romance-7955641


----------



## Livia1




----------



## bisbee

Funny...I just looked at those "kissing" pictures on Popsugar...the man in those pictures isn't Gerard Butler, it's Vince Vaughn.  Butler is only in the last picture...

Duh...they got me!  I keep forgetting what day it is!


----------



## Jayne1

> *Snickers as Jennifer Aniston bombs again*
> 
> Even some of Jennifer Aniston's most devoted fans think she should take some time off and reassess her career after *her latest flop. "The Bounty Hunter," a heavily promoted romantic comedy with Gerard Butler, has pulled in just $38.4 million domestically in its first 10 days of release.
> Last year's "Love Happens," another romantic comedy with Aaron Eckhart, grossed $22.9 million in the US -- which was still way ahead of last year's "Management" with Steve Zahn, which grossed a pathetic $935,000.
> "Aniston just can't play the good friend anymore. She's aged out, no matter the yoga and the highlights.  () She just can't do America's sweetheart next door. She needs a big wake-up call," one film critic who didn't want to be named told Page Six.*
> 
> "And as for her taste in men, it's totally off. John Mayer? Gerard Butler? She's missing a common-sense gene."
> One movie producer who also asked to be nameless said, "It's hard for any TV stars to make the transition to movies. Certainly no one else from 'Friends' made it."
> *As to why Aniston can't break out of the rut and make an action film or thriller, like Angelina Jolie, the producer said, "You don't go from 'Friends' to 'Transformers.' Jennifer is just like one of 15 princesses from Great Neck we met at summer camp."*
> Though Aniston apparently won't take a vacation, there is some hope, according to IMDB.com. After "The Switch," a turkey-baster comedy with Jason Bateman, and "Just Go With It," in which Nicole Kidman will help Adam Sandler "land the woman of his dreams," Aniston is set to star in "The Goree Girls," a musical set in the 1940s about a group of incarcerated country-western performers.
> If she's in prison, her only possible love interest would be another woman. Now that would be a change.


http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/snickers_as_jen_bombs_again_GhSoaLLHy0d0wOy51qQvcI

I don't really care if she likes doing romantic comedies... I've said this before, I can't understand how she works constantly if all her movies are flops?  She's a very lucky lady.

Seems everyone loves her hair colour though...


----------



## White Orchid

Personally I would never pay to go see her in a movie.

It's true.  Her movies suck.  Even that "Marley and Me" which I saw on a flight -- and yes it did make me cry on.the.flight!, only because I lost my Lab -- was pretty average.

For me she's now become someone I simply like to ogle for her style [more so when she's dressed casually] and her hair.  She wouldn't be as popular as she is without her colourist, guaranteed.

If Jen had the same body as when she first started in Friends, with the same wavy hair [and colour] and nose, she would have simply faded into the realms of celebrity obscurity.

She does look good in those recent magazine shots btw.  She definitely knows how to work [and milk] that body of hers.



Jayne1 said:


> http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/snickers_as_jen_bombs_again_GhSoaLLHy0d0wOy51qQvcI
> 
> I don't really care if she likes doing romantic comedies... I've said this before, I can't understand how she works constantly if all her movies are flops?  She's a very lucky lady.
> 
> Seems everyone loves her hair colour though...


----------



## BagLovingMom

Jayne1 said:


> Well, I was surprised that the "incident" that we mentioned (which was disturbing) wasn't really what we are supposed to think when we saw it, so there was a twist...


 
Yes exactly! I was suprised!


----------



## Swanky

> If Jen had the same body as when she first started in Friends, with the same wavy hair [and colour] and nose, she would have simply faded into the realms of celebrity obscurity.



this could be said for pretty much all celebs . . . ones I can think of are Paris, JLo, all the KK's, etc. . . .
them being SOO put together makes people notice them, it's the beauty of the celebrity/$$ package.


----------



## White Orchid

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> this could be said for pretty much all celebs . . . ones I can think of are Paris, JLo, all the KK's, etc. . . .
> them being SOO put together makes people notice them, it's the beauty of the celebrity/$$ package.


Exactly.  It has very little to do with acting or talent.

But still all of them for me at least, are just eye-candy.  Nothing more.  I think JLO is stunning but I would never buy any of her CDs.

Same with Jenn.  I'd never pay to see her in a movie, but I did pay for that spread she did in Architectural Digest last month, simply because I wanted to see her house.  And OH, what a house!


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I LOVED her house too!    And she hardly spends time there, she's always away... working. I would never leave it.


----------



## LADC_chick

Jayne1 said:


> http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/snickers_as_jen_bombs_again_GhSoaLLHy0d0wOy51qQvcI
> 
> I don't really care if she likes doing romantic comedies... I've said this before, I can't understand how she works constantly if all her movies are flops?  She's a very lucky lady.
> 
> Seems everyone loves her hair colour though...


OK, so I'm skipping over posts that talk about _Derailed_. I'm supposed to get it tomorrow from Netflix, and don't need anymore thoughts about what the twist could possibly be . With that said, I have to agree with you, Jayne1. I think that she's very lucky with the representatives she has on payroll. That's the only reason I can see why she does still get movie roles; she has people that likely pays a bucket load of money to get her signed to various projects.

I'm like White Orchid in that I don't think I've ever paid to see a JA movie in the theatre; I'm more interested in what clothes she wears. Her look is pretty accessible, and so I like it for that reason.


----------



## Jayne1

Her new fragrance is called "Lola V?" I don't know how good a name that is...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't know if all her movies are flops... there were several that did quite well. not her most recents ones, but i believe marley&me and the one with jim carrey, as well as the breakup, all did really well. i think the tide has turned fairly recently.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Marley and Me did well because there was a dog in it.


----------



## Swanky

I like her and I think she's talented _enough_, I'd love to see her avoid romantic comedy scripts like the freakin' plague.  I think she has a good sense of humor, I'd love to see her in a Farrelly Bros movie or another good suspense movie.


----------



## Jayne1

I want to see her in a movie where she's not allowed to take both hands and smooth the hair out of her face.  I could see the director in a Farrelly Bros movie or a good suspense movie not allowing that.  lol


----------



## Swanky

yeah, they get that hair in a ponytail!


----------



## keychain

<- thinks Jen should wear her hair up more anyway.


----------



## Swanky

me too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jayne1 said:


> ^^ marley and me did well because there was a dog in it.




lolol


----------



## beastofthefields

Jen is very often snapped wearing pashiminas & scarves around her neck  -  do you think there is an underlying reason for it?  I wonder if she has hickies that she wants to hide, or do you think it's just a cozy thing - to keep her snug and warm?????


----------



## Sarni

beastofthefields said:


> Jen is very often snapped wearing pashiminas & scarves around her neck - do you think there is an underlying reason for it? I wonder if she has hickies that she wants to hide, or do you think it's just a cozy thing - to keep her snug and warm?????


 
Hickies??? LOL...doubt JA would have hickies!!

I think it is a fashion thing...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I think she just likes scarves, like Nicole Richie does. I love scarves too!


----------



## Swanky

a lot of celebs seem to live w/ a scarf around their neck.


----------



## beastofthefields

Her new fragrance is

Lolavie


----------



## Jayne1

Oh... so not 'Lola V' or 'Lola Vie' as stated?  Lolavie is one word, that's much better and much more interesting!!


----------



## fashionistaO

.. scarves .. definitely a fashion thing .. but it looks great .. just ppl watching .. and looks great on the streets ..


----------



## Charlie

Livia1 said:


> Jennifer + Gerard = confirmed
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Gerard-Go-Public-Confirm-Romance-7955641




Awwwe, you are playing with my feelings


----------



## Grace123

beastofthefields said:


> Her new fragrance is
> 
> Lolavie


 

I like that name! 

 "rep for the actress, 41, confirms to UsMagazine.com that her first fragrance will be named *Lola Vie,* which roughly translates into laughing at life in French."

http://jenniferanistonsource.com/news/correct-name-of-jens-perfume-name-lola-vie/


----------



## Swanky

new pics, those legs and shoes are amazing!!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Those are Jimmy Choos - she wore the same pair in silver to a different event recently. They are HOT! I had them (in silver) on order from Saks for like forever and finally got them mid March.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> new pics, those legs and shoes are amazing!!!


----------



## Swanky

Thanks Mon, I'd love these in nude


----------



## Smoothoprter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Thanks Mon, I'd love these in nude


 
I just checked Saks, Bergdorfs, Nordstrom and even Jimmy Choo online and I couldn't find them in nude.  Let me know if you ever find them.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Gorgeous!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love the shoes!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she never fails to look great!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Smoothoprter said:


> I just checked Saks, Bergdorfs, Nordstrom and even Jimmy Choo online and I couldn't find them in nude.  Let me know if you ever find them.



i saw them at nordstroms today in the nude color. 

nordstroms in PA, king of prussia mall to be exact. they are gorgy in person!


----------



## Smoothoprter

meluvs2shop said:


> i saw them at nordstroms today in the nude color.
> 
> nordstroms in PA, king of prussia mall to be exact. they are gorgy in person!


 
Oooh, thanks!


----------



## Swanky

how much are they?


----------



## Smoothoprter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> how much are they?


 
They are called Lance and retail for $675


----------



## Swanky

grazie!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> new pics, those legs and shoes are amazing!!!


 I was thinking more along the lines of look at that body....wow she looks amazing.


----------



## beastofthefields

wow...she looks so stunning in the latest pic of her.

Yes girls, I dont know, I was just reading UK Harpers Bazaar and she mentioned he new fragrance LolaVie - Im pretty sure that is how they spelled it.  It is available exclusively at Harrods, London from 6th July.  I CANT WAIT.   Im def gona buy a bottle - will be the first celeb name fragrance Ive ever wanted to buy/bought - even though I think Christina Aguileras first parfume she released was lovely, Ive never bought a 'celeb' own fragrance.


Oooop...tell a small lie - I do have Paris Hilton's Heiress coz I LOVE it.....but thats the only one.


----------



## beastofthefields

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm, dunno who posted this, but this isnt Jen - that isnt her body and it sure as heck aint her face.

lookalike.com/lookalikes/images/jennifer-aniston-js-b.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## CCfor C

Oh, those shoes!! They are absolutely jaw-dropping...I love to stare at CL's and the like because they are works of art...however, I've never been able to wear them. HOW do people walk in them w/out wiping out??? I would kill myself!


----------



## Sarahs12

any idea on the white dress ID?


----------



## Swanky

^^just don't get high ones! I just bought some snake Cathay's, they're low when you include the platform and were more comfy than the Chanel pair I thought I'd buy, LOL!


----------



## tillie46

Jennifer Anniston's legs are amazing!


----------



## LADC_chick

I finally saw _Derailed_. It was an interesting movie, to say the least. And I had no idea that Vincent Cassel was in it! :swoon:

As for JA's latest looks, I'm coveting those Choos!


----------



## Grace123

tillie46 said:


> Jennifer Anniston's legs are amazing!


 

oh yeah..and the rest of that bod ain't bad either.


----------



## White Orchid

I think Jen does casual attire [like this white dress] a thousand times better than she does evening wear.

At all those premiers, none of her gowns did anything for me, but when she went more casual, as with that lovely grey skirt and top, she looked amazing!

Love her body and her legs ain't bad either.  Still think Cindy C's legs are better though.


----------



## Swanky

Cindy's legs are a foot longer though, LOL!


----------



## White Orchid

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cindy's legs are a foot longer though, LOL!


Longer and more toned. I think Jen's legs are nice but I've seen better.  No doubt she has a great body though.


----------



## Swanky

I can't see how anyone's legs could be more toned TBH.  Not w/o becoming very muscular.  Jen's legs are very defined, I don't see room for more definition w/o adding muscle.


----------



## Sarni

I think from her amazing hair to the tips of her toes she is perfection! 

She always looks great and it looks effortless ( altho I am sure it is not ) She is not plastic.......she never cakes on the make-up....she has a great sense of her own style. Just beautiful.


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ 100% agree!!


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Add me to that.  100% agree.


----------



## chinableu

^^ Add me to the list as well.

She always looks impeccable.


----------



## Pursegrrl

LADC_chick said:


> I finally saw _*Derailed*_. It was an interesting movie, to say the least. And I had no idea that Vincent Cassel was in it! :swoon:
> 
> As for JA's latest looks, I'm coveting those Choos!


 
Great flick - loved it!!


----------



## imgg

Jen looks great as usual!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Go Jen go!  What a refreshingly natural beauty...elegant but in an athletic way, no fakey fakeness.  LOVE HER!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Sarni said:


> I think from her amazing hair to the tips of her toes she is perfection!
> 
> She always looks great and it looks effortless ( altho I am sure it is not ) She is not plastic.......she never cakes on the make-up....she has a great sense of her own style. Just beautiful.


 


Well said.  100% agree.


----------



## purplepinky

^^Add me to the list as well. I would kill to look like her NOW at 27, let alone in my early 40's. She's a class act IMO.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ I'm in the same boat as you.  LOL  I am 27 as well.


----------



## Swanky

ITA! She seems like she'd be a lot of fun too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Even though others bash it, I like Jennifer's style... it's classic, put-together. Not trendy. She doesn't for the latest stuff but sticks to what works for her and dresses well for her body.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ Totally.  And I like that she's not over the top with fashion and labels.  I also like that she doesn't look like a walking advertisement or one of the carbon copy styles that is out at whatever is in for the moment.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Yes, she has her favorite, classic pieces and her favorite designers, but I also love how she's not dictated to by labels and trends. She wears the clothes rather than the clothes wear her.


----------



## Swanky

and in 2015 when we look back at her pics from this year they won't be dated.


----------



## keychain

In some ways, I think Jen looks better at 40 than she did at 30.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ I see that too.  Like a fine wine... LOL


----------



## LADC_chick

I like her "everyday" style. I think it's accessible. I wish she would do more on the red carpet, though. I'm not talking anything outlandish, but something with a Wow! factor would be nice.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Jenn looks absolutely amazing! Personally, I think she has one of the best bodies in Hollywood for her age group, and she is rockin' it!! She has a better body than some of the younger girls too!


----------



## Sarni

LADC_chick said:


> I like her "everyday" style. I think it's accessible. I wish she would do more on the red carpet, though. I'm not talking anything outlandish, but something with a Wow! factor would be nice.



I love her red carpet looks..........she always looks elegant, classy and gorgeous. ......and her hair ALWAYS looks amazing.


----------



## Swanky

I think her big event looks are great too! Still looks like "her".  She misses only once in a while IMO.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Ok people have you guys heard that Jennifer is preggo?? She has a tummy on an issue of Ok I seen at the store today.

Here's a link:
http://www.gossipcop.com/jennifer-aniston-gerard-butler-baby/


----------



## Swanky

that news came out last week . . .  no merit IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Nah, each time this story comes up when Jen has a little tummy. It's also each month, so it might be PMS bloating, lol.


----------



## keychain

I don't believe it either.


----------



## ayla

I highly doubt. 

Can't they leave this girl alone ?! I'd be still mortified from the Gerard Butler finger pictures.. :shame:


----------



## *want it all*

ayla said:


> Can't they leave this girl alone ?! I'd be still mortified from the Gerard Butler finger pictures.. :shame:



THIS.  Seriously! 

*gags*  The Gerard Butler incident...


----------



## Jayne1

First I have to say that I do not like celebrity fragrances.  They are cheaply made, the bottle is the best thing about the scent and all the money goes to the celebrity and not the ingredients in the fragrance. 

I read that her new scent will not be too 'perfume-y'... she wants beach notes and spring flowers and something 'sexy.' In other words, a non-perfume perfume.  There are thousands of those non-perfume perfumes on the market and from what I read, it could be another clean musk with a clean floral... but I'm really interested in this one anyway.  Just hope it's not an aquatic (the beach notes) and hope it's not another white musk (the something 'sexy' she spoke about.)

I'm really curious to see/smell what the fragrance company (the Falic Fashion Group) develops. This may be her new bottle and the new ad:


----------



## Alec Ramsey

ayla said:


> I highly doubt.
> 
> Can't they leave this girl alone ?! *I'd be still mortified from the Gerard Butler finger pictures..* :shame:


 


*want it all* said:


> THIS. Seriously!
> 
> **gags* The Gerard Butler incident...*


 


What incident?  I think I missed this one...


----------



## *want it all*

Alec Ramsey said:


> What incident?  I think I missed this one...



Yeesh, I saw it on tmz tv, but I bet it's online.  Be forewarned.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

*want it all* said:


> Yeesh, I saw it on tmz tv, but I bet it's online. Be forewarned.


 


Should I just go to TMZ and type him in the search?


*edit*  Found it and uh wow... to do that on a press stop


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jayne1 said:


> First I have to say that I do not like celebrity fragrances.  They are cheaply made, the bottle is the best thing about the scent and all the money goes to the celebrity and not the ingredients in the fragrance.
> 
> I read that her new scent will not be too 'perfume-y'... she wants beach notes and spring flowers and something 'sexy.' In other words, a non-perfume perfume.  There are thousands of those non-perfume perfumes on the market and from what I read, it could be another clean musk with a clean floral... but I'm really interested in this one anyway.  Just hope it's not an aquatic (the beach notes) and hope it's not another white musk (the something 'sexy' she spoke about.)
> 
> I'm really curious to see/smell what the fragrance company (the Falic Fashion Group) develops. This may be her new bottle and the new ad:




i'm really interested too!

i think celeb fragrances really vary in quality, some are cheap, some are really well made and nice. i like all kinds, even some of the cheap ones  although, i did read that most celebs whose names are on a perfume only get 5-7% of the perfume's profit. it's sold on their name, but really, the work is all done by someone else.


----------



## babypie




----------



## Nikk

I never got the hype with her, nice body but a plain jane imo


----------



## Charlie

Alec Ramsey said:


> Should I just go to TMZ and type him in the search?
> 
> 
> *edit*  Found it and uh wow... to do that on a press stop



Link please.. are we talking about the Butler eye??


----------



## Charlie

never mind... the finger


----------



## Jahpson

are you guys talking about when his "hand" was on her....???


----------



## *want it all*

Alec Ramsey said:


> Should I just go to TMZ and type him in the search?
> 
> 
> *edit*  Found it and uh wow... to do that on a press stop



Glad?   you found it, girl.  I know...WOW, indeed.  Grossed me out to the fullest, I tell ya.  Srsly, for him to do that at a scheduled public press appearance.  

*Jahpson:* Oh yes, that's what we're talking about...the infamous "hand" incident.


----------



## Jahpson

for those who don't know or want to view the photo, it looked like Butler was inspecting Ms. Anniston's colon the manual way 

oh man thats gross


----------



## Liya

Is it ok to post the picture here? Both Jen and Gerard are fully clothed


----------



## Charlie

He has Spartan fingers too.... hahahaha. I saw another picture of him giving someone the bird. They are soooo thick.


----------



## Jahpson

^


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Liya said:


> Is it ok to post the picture here? Both Jen and Gerard are fully clothed


 

I don't see why not.  Just put a warning on it.  LOL






Charlie said:


> He has Spartan fingers too.... hahahaha. I saw another picture of him giving someone the bird. They are soooo thick.


 


Yeah he's... uh... a big dude.  He's got some big fingers for sure.

In the photo it looks like he's reaching a bit further than her uh... colon.  :wondering


----------



## Cherrasaki

babypie said:


>



She looks amazing!!! She has some of the best legs in Hollywood and a great body at any age imo!  And the thing I like about her is that she isn't fake looking. Her style is very put together and trendy but not too trendy. It's style all her own.  And her red carpet looks may be simple (and yes she doesn't usually modify her hairstyle but it works and looks gorgeous) and she always looks amazing! Very few times have I seen her in pictures and didn't like her look.

P.S. That Gerard Butler photo of him um... with his finger in a compromising position is mortifying and gag worthy for sure! I'm sure she cringed when she saw it! lol


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mans-greeting-play-best-friends-new-film.html






Just Go With It stars Sandler as a commitment-phone plastic surgeon, who lies to his much younger girlfriend Beverly (played by Andy Roddick's wife Brooklyn Decker) that he's married with children.

He enlists the help of Aniston's single mother character to pretend to be his 'estranged wife'.

Spotted filming late into Wednesday night, Aniston showed off her impressive figure in a risqué crochet dress.

She works out regularly with celebrity fitness expert Tracy Anderson, who coaches her through yoga, pilates and runs.

Jennifer also 'eats really well' but does 'indulge' occasionally - by celebrity standards at least.

She told Harper's Bazaar last month: 'You&#8217;re not taking away my coffee or my dairy or my glass of wine because I&#8217;d be devastated.'

Jennifer also recently revealed she plans to reinvent herself as a director. 
She told The Sun: 'I have a project in development I'm going to direct.

'After you get enough movies under your belt you sit back and go, "What's next?"

'It's getting to a time where creatively I want to turn in a different direction.'

Aniston co-directed short film Room 10 with friend Andrea Buchanan in 2006.

When asked about Jennifer's comments about wanting to work behind the camera, her Friends co-star Courteney Cox told U.S. website E! News: 'She's already directed a short film. She's amazing. It would be great.'


----------



## keychain

Love her glasses.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She has a gorgeous body!


----------



## chloe-babe

loving the new piccies, she never has a bad piccie does she! 

love her


----------



## *want it all*

chloe-babe said:


> loving the new piccies, she never has a bad piccie does she!
> 
> love her



Agree with everything!  She never fails to take a beautiful picture--photoshoot or otherwise.


----------



## romina

That body is insane, WOW !!!


----------



## karo

She's stunning!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Nicole Kidman were spotted out on the set of "Just  Go With It" in Maui, Hawaii on Monday (May 3).


----------



## keychain

Jen is getting prettier with age.


----------



## karo

On the set of "Just Go With It" (May 6).


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> On the set of "Just Go With It" (May 6).


 

Aw..Jen looks so pretty as usual. Nicole looks good too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jennifer's the perfect example of the benefits of healthy living... she must be doing something right to look that good and to look exactly the same as she did 10 years ago! 

Lindsay Lohan should take a cue.


----------



## noon

Jennifer looks great as always.


----------



## keychain

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Jennifer's the perfect example of the benefits of healthy living... she must be doing something right to look that good and to look exactly the same as she did 10 years ago!
> 
> Lindsay Lohan should take a cue.



I wonder if it's too late for LL, but you're right about jen.


----------



## babypie

She looks great in coral, it shows off her skin tone perfectly


----------



## imgg

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Jennifer's the perfect example of the benefits of healthy living... she must be doing something right to look that good and to look exactly the same as she did 10 years ago!
> 
> Lindsay Lohan should take a cue.


I find this so ironic considering she smokes and has for a long time.  She does look amazing and her smoking doesn't appear to be aging her yet.


----------



## *want it all*

imgg said:


> I find this so ironic considering she smokes and has for a long time.  She does look amazing and her smoking doesn't appear to be aging her yet.



I didn't know she's a long time smoker!    Definitely doesn't show it AT ALL.  I do hope she cuts that habit though.  It's bad for a whole host of reasons.  Sigh, easier said than done...


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> I find this so ironic considering she smokes and has for a long time.  She does look amazing and her smoking doesn't appear to be aging her yet.


Smoking _and_ sun lover... there are laser treatments to combat both, and I'm sure she goes regularly, but still, she looks amazing.  Even better.


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing she's not a 3 packs a day kind of smoker.  I always had friends that liked a cigarette when they drank, I'm guessing this is more her habit.
Nonetheless, it's terrible for her, I hope she quits and whatever she's doing to counteract it is amazing!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Aniston strikes me as the type to drink water, eat her fish and veggies and hit up the spa when needed!

I don't think she is a carton smoker, probably just on occasion. we can hand count the pics in this thread of her seen smoking


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's a closet smoker, more than you guys would think


----------



## Grace123

Well I guess in her case, the cigs are working in her favor. She just gets better with each puff.


----------



## Lola24

Unfortunately, what I've seen and read over the years of Jen to me she definitely seems like a regular, long time smoker, not a chain smoker, but I wouldn't put a half pack a day out of the question nowadays (probably considerably more years ago).  She's been smoking since a rather young age and I think over the years she's tried to taper her habit down but not enough to give it up altogether.  She certainly doesn't let it affect her activity level and looks though!  My good girlfriend is the same way, smokes rather regularly, but eats super healthy, juices, does cleanses, runs, bikes, etc.,etc.  I hate smoking, but everyone has their vice I suppose, hopefully Jen will get away from it sooner than later, but I think she truly enjoys it.


----------



## Swanky

DC-Cutie said:


> she's a closet smoker, more than you guys would think



do you know her?


LOL!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lola24 said:


> Unfortunately, what I've seen and read over the years of Jen to me she definitely seems like a regular, long time smoker, not a chain smoker, but I wouldn't put a half pack a day out of the question nowadays (probably considerably more years ago).  She's been smoking since a rather young age and I think over the years she's tried to taper her habit down but not enough to give it up altogether.  She certainly doesn't let it affect her activity level and looks though!  My good girlfriend is the same way, smokes rather regularly, but eats super healthy, juices, does cleanses, runs, bikes, etc.,etc.  I hate smoking, but everyone has their vice I suppose, hopefully Jen will get away from it sooner than later, but I think she truly enjoys it.



I think so too, I have interviews of Jen from magazines dating back to the mid 90s and she always mentions her cigs. She started back in high school in NYC, and started with 30 a day.... now it seems she's cut down quite a bit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> do you know her?
> 
> 
> LOL!


 
when I worked in LA, I saw a whole lot of her.  I didn't even know she smoked until that time..


----------



## Lola24

^Yeah, she sure doesn't strike you as a regular smoker, I wouldn't have even thought of her as an occasional smoker if I hadn't known she started smoking young.  I read something many years ago that mentioned about her smoking in school in NYC, that makes sense because that is usually when it starts.  Maybe it's not completely accurate but it fits with her age group and the area she was living, etc., etc.  All my friends smoked in the 80's and 90's, I never tried it though : )


----------



## Jayne1

Often times, I can tell if someone smokes just by listening to their voice (and particular sound of their cough). Even their laugh sounds like a smoker's laugh. Jen does not have a smoker's voice. Which does not mean she's not a smoker, but she can't be that much of a smoker...


----------



## Lola24

^Yeah, I hear ya, that would generally make sense, but there are tons of beautiful celebrities and regular people for that matter that are daily smokers and they don't all have a smokers voice or cough.  She certainly takes care of herself overall, smoking is terrible for you, but your overall health may be able to adjust exactly how smoking affects a person, on the other hand even one cigarette a day can negatively affect some people.... it's all a guessing game, and best to just avoid.  Luckily she doesn't seem to be so negatively affected by it herself so good for her.  I would still walk away if she were smoking near me though, I can't stand second hand smoke, yuck! But doesn't make me like her any less ; )


----------



## Tangerine

Lola24 said:


> ^Yeah, I hear ya, that would generally make sense, but there are tons of beautiful celebrities and regular people for that matter that are daily smokers and they don't all have a smokers voice or cough.  She certainly takes care of herself overall, smoking is terrible for you, but your overall health may be able to adjust exactly how smoking affects a person, on the other hand even one cigarette a day can negatively affect some people.... it's all a guessing game, and best to just avoid.  Luckily she doesn't seem to be so negatively affected by it herself so good for her.  I would still walk away if she were smoking near me though, I can't stand second hand smoke, yuck! But doesn't make me like her any less ; )



Very true. Plus I would think that the REAL bad, visible stuff starts showing up after probably 2 decades or so. The only people I know who smoke have been doing it for 30+ years, and they def have all those things but they didnt occur overnight. Your lungs CAN heal themselves a bit from the damage if you stop young AND there are fewer visible negative effects. All the more incentive to stop young!!!


----------



## Lola69

I love Jenn and i hope i look like her when i am her age she looks great!!


----------



## karo

New Smartwater ad


----------



## keychain

she looks incredible in that ad.


----------



## Charlie

karo said:


> New Smartwater ad


----------



## talexs

She looks unbelievable in that ad, what a body!


----------



## BadRomance93

How does that spokesperson gig come about, I wonder?
*fade in; board room at an ad agency*
Hmmmm, water, water...*snap* I've got it! Rachel! Rachel. You know, from F.R.I.E.N.D.S., she'd be perfect! No, sir, I didn't have any martinis at lunch, why do you ask?


----------



## *want it all*

Jen looks awesome in the ad...except the only thing is her raised, bent arm looks wonky?  I know it's bent so it'll appear shorter, but IDK...something just looks amiss.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think the bright light is washing out the outline of the right side of her body (her left)


----------



## schadenfreude

Super scathing two page spread in this week's Us about how JA is clinging to youth despite "obvious signs of age" and is too old to dress the way she does. She must have pissed off one of the editors!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What is with this "old" thing? Old is like over 70. They act like she's 80.


----------



## oliviap

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What is with this "old" thing? Old is like over 70. They act like she's 80.


 

totally agree with ya !


----------



## LADC_chick

Unfortunately, at 41 in Hollywood she's "old," which is ridiculous. 

I can't remember who it was (maybe it was around the time _First Wives Club_ came out, and the actresses were on Oprah), but the topic came up that women in Hollywood have three stages: the ingénue; after that, they start casting her as someone's mother; later, it's hard for her to find much work. Think of women like Diane Lane and Angela Bassett and Halle Berry and Susan Sarandon and Goldie Hawn, just to name a few.


----------



## Jayne1

schadenfreude said:


> Super scathing two page spread in this week's Us about how JA is clinging to youth despite "obvious signs of age" and is too old to dress the way she does. She must have pissed off one of the editors!


She must have pissed off The Post too because they are writing about her use of facial fillers and injections and how she is demanding that she be shot in soft focus and soft lighting so she won't appear "old" (meaning her age.)

Well, some of us have been saying that she needs to do movies that aren't just light fluffy romantic comedies... maybe she won't have to worry so much about "aging."

She still looks good to me BTW.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

schadenfreude said:


> Super scathing two page spread in this week's Us about how JA is clinging to youth despite "obvious signs of age" and is too old to dress the way she does. She must have pissed off one of the editors!



LOL, seriously? This is making it out like she's one cut away from being the Cat Woman and dressing like a seventy yr old stripper on a cigarette break from the truck stop strip club. If there's anyone who is, by all indications, aging naturally while dressing classically and conservatively, it's her. Why not get on one of these Real Housewives types? Oh sorry, I forgot. The tabs have deals with those women, they wouldn't dare. But JA won't give them "exclusives", so there ya go.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Us must be the antithesis of People because I have been reading about Jen being Fabulous! and 40! for at least two years.


----------



## PrincessMe

Jenn on the set of her new movie


----------



## keychain

She looks thin and fit without looking scrawny.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Take that, Us Weekly!


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great.


----------



## Tangerine

I hope the movie with her and Nicole is decent. I like them both!


----------



## nillacobain

What a body! Can't believe she's 41!! 

* at herself for being such a lazy woman *


----------



## platinum_girly

With regards to her smoking - i smoked for 11 years (just recently quit, yay!) and i can tell you that even me (on 10-20 per day) did not develop a smokers voice or cough, as far as i am aware a smokers cough generally occurs after many years of heavy smoking and is usually the onslaught of lung cancer, Jen doesn't strike me as being a chain smoker, she probably smokes a similar amount to what i did, like i said - i smoked about 10 a day but could be 20 if i were on "nights out" and was drinking also...
Here are some pics of her and her bad habit:












I also know a whole host of other female celebrities that smoked/smoke including SJP, Cheryl cole, Charlize theron, Cameron diaz, Angelina jolie, Britney spears, Paris hilton, Tara reid, Shanae grimes, Jennifer lopez, Catherina zeta jones, Kate moss, Nicole richie, Kristin stewart, Lindsay lohan, Amy winehouse, Lily allen, Agyness deyn, Christina applegate, Mischa barton, Mary-kate and Ashley olsen, Eva longoria, Alexa chung, the list goes on... some do it openly, others- not so much...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jen looks gorgeous in those bikini pics!


----------



## Jahpson

what are her fitness secrets? got dayum


----------



## bagaholic85

wow.  just wow.  jennifer in that bikini.


----------



## Melaniepup

wow that is a seriously awesome body for 41 years old


----------



## White Orchid

I've always thought Jen has a great arse.  And I say that as a completely heterosexual woman.  Cindy Crawford also has an awesome one.


----------



## *want it all*

Jahpson said:


> what are her fitness secrets? got dayum



Yoga, Pilates.  

Damn Jen, you put women half your age to shame!!!!  Go Jen!


----------



## NoSnowHere

she looks awesome.  I need her discipline.


----------



## NicolesCloset

her body kicks ass!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Per US Magazine:


> Kill 'em with kindness!
> 
> When Jennifer Aniston, 41, met sexy Just Go With It costar Brooklyn Decker, 23, she was all smiles.
> 
> PHOTOS: Jen's hottest bikini shots ever
> 
> "The first time we met, she came up to me and gave me a big hug," the Sports Illustrated swimsuit model tells Entertainment Tonight. "She's been like that the whole way. Someone in her position doesn't have to be that way and she is."
> 
> A set source told Us Weekly that Aniston is "intimidated" by her younger costar. "She's very conscious of her body...She's obsessed with staying fit and young."
> 
> PHOTOS: Jen's good old days with Brad Pitt
> 
> Toward that end, the 5-foot-6 actress "rarely misses a workout" no matter where she is, the source says. In between scenes for Just Go With It (in which she flaunts her bod in a hot-pink bikini), the 5-foot-6 single star hit the gym for at least an hour daily, sipped pureed papaya, pineapple and mango and dined on veggies and fish.
> 
> PHOTOS: Stars' bikini body secrets
> 
> Looks like the hard work paid off. "She's stunning," Decker gushed. "She's such a great mix of beautiful and kind."
> 
> Adds Decker: "The most surprising and amazing thing about her is she treats everyone like she's been best friends with them for years."


----------



## Swanky

Aniston: I'm not going topless
(UKPA) &#8211; 11 hours ago
Jennifer Aniston has denied she's going topless in forthcoming film Horrible Bosses.
The actress is taking on the "provocative and sexual" role of Dr Julia Harris in the comedy, which is about three friends conspiring to murder their bosses.
But despite the rumours Jen would go nude, her representative told People magazine that this was not the case.
"The part is provocative and sexual, but also hysterically funny.
"There are no plans for her to go fully nude or topless, but the role does require an aggressive sexuality that many folks have not seen from Jennifer on screen before," the rep said.
Co-starring in the film, which is due in cinemas next July, are Colin Farrell and Jamie Foxx.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## leem

Lovely


----------



## Pursegrrl

Go Jen go!!

Good gaw she is fab!


----------



## Sarni

she is gorgeous...always! 

I can think of a few celebs that could learn a lot about style and class from JA!


----------



## Cherrasaki

PrincessMe said:


> Jenn on the set of her new movie



She looks incredible! Looks half her age!


----------



## *want it all*

Oh man, how stunning is she in that black dress?!!!!


----------



## fufu

she looks great in the black dress


----------



## Swanky

her skin positively radiates!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

I'm looking forward to seeing her in that movie with Colin Farrell!

She looks amazing in that bikini and black dress.  She just doesn't seem to age.


----------



## jennytalula

I think she actually does age, but very beautifully. That's why I love her so much: She looks naturally beautiful and is a role model for how the right exercise and food can have the best impact on your body.
I love Jen


----------



## Jahpson

see? I don't believe that "cougar" stuff at all. These young men are going after older women not the other way around LOL


----------



## Swanky

and regurgitating news:





http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/06/23/jennifer-aniston-adopt-sheryl-crow/
The actress speaks to a monthly mag about how her new film roles and pregnant BFFs have inspired her to have a child of her own!

It looks like Jennifer Aniston won&#8217;t just be playing a mom in her upcoming films The Switch and Just Go With It, she is finally ready to have a child of her own! A source tells OK! that in an upcoming interview in a monthly mag, &#8220;Jennifer says that she will do everything in her power to have a baby &#8216;as soon as possible,&#8217; and she says she is ready for that now.&#8221; It seems like Jen is getting serious about becoming a mom!

Jen does not have a clear plan yet for how she would have the baby according to the source, exploring in vitro, surrogacy, adoption, or the good old fashioned way &#8211; getting pregnant with one of the men in her life. Perhaps new BF Jason Sudekis or former flame Gerard Butler, who Jen previously stated would make a great dad.

It also seems like Jen will have an amazing support system when she does have a baby with fellow single mom Sheryl Crow, possible new mother Nicole Kidman, and Friends friend Courtney Cox!


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer Aniston has been researching adoption after her close friend Sheryl Crow opened her home to a second child.

Earlier this month, the singer revealed she had adopted a son, Levi James, who was born on April 30. Sheryl also has three-year-old Wyatt, who she adopted in 2007.

Seeing Sheryl so content with her two kids has reportedly inspired the 41-year-old single star to consider following in her pal`s footsteps.

"Jen has seen how happy Wyatt, and now Levi, make Sheryl," a source told the NationalEnquirer magazine. "And Sheryl has told Jen, Don`t wait fora man to make a family!`"

Jennifer is believed to have been in contact with her lawyers to discuss adoption and she is hoping tomove forward with her plans soon.

"Money isn`t an issue, but time is," the source explained. "Jen doesn`t want to wait four years, like Sandra Bullock did, to get her adopted child. She`s hoping it will take no more than a year."

Sheryl has invited Jennifer to visit her sons and spend time with them.

The 48-year-old music star has previously revealed she has discussed adoption with Jennifer, telling her famous friend it was the best thing she has ever done.

"We`ve talked aboutit," Sheryl said in 2008. "For me, it has been the most incredible experience. I never knew how much love I would give and feel."


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if she'll do a 'made to order' baby like Sharon Stones' three blonde boys or if she'll be on a wait list and adopt a baby that becomes available.  I wonder if this magazine story is even accurate. Aniston is still young enough and still has time to get into a serious relationship and have her own.


----------



## LADC_chick

Wait. What happened with her and Gerard Butler? Or were those just rumors (that was smart enough to be coy about since their movie was coming out)? I don't mean to be a cynic, but the pattern is too much not to notice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she might as well adopt and put acting on the backburner, since most of her movies are flops!


----------



## Jayne1

LADC_chick said:


> Wait. What happened with her and Gerard Butler? Or were those just rumors (that was smart enough to be coy about since their movie was coming out)? I don't mean to be a cynic, but the pattern is too much not to notice.


That was just a thing she seems to do when she has a movie coming out.  I don't know why though, it doesn't seem necessary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> That was just a thing she seems to do when she has a movie coming out.  I don't know why though, it doesn't seem necessary.



when you're not a great actress you have to add smoke and mirrors before premiers.  You're right, she does this just about everytime she has a movie coming out, doesn't seem to help her..


----------



## keychain

I don't think Jennifer is the most gifted actress of her era, but she's not bad. She's a credible actress who does quite well in romantic comedies. What's wrong with that?


----------



## LADC_chick

I think she's an actress who looks great in clothes, and I'm usually fawning over the accessories she chooses to wear. However, I'm just cynical enough to notice that she's conveniently tied to her male co-star during the promotion of whatever movie she's starring in. I mean, it doesn't happen for every single movie she does, but it's happened enough times that I've noticed it. Once the hubbub dies down, she and the guy are no longer linked together. While I don't believe that she plants stories, she also doesn't deny the rumors because, frankly, they help a bit in the promotion of the movie.


----------



## Swanky

wouldn't matter if she did deny it, no one would believe.  Can't win


----------



## LADC_chick

That's true.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvm...iston-out-earns-brad-pitt-by-millions-1970241

Ka-ching!

Jennifer Aniston out earned her ex Brad Pitt by $7 million last year, according to Forbes' new Most Powerful Celebrity list.

The actress -- who appeared in box office bombs like Love Happens ($8 million opening weekend) and The Bounty Hunter ($20 million opening weekend) -- earned $27 million, while Pitt, who headlined Oscar-nominated Inglourious Basterds, banked $20 million. (Aniston is still paid hefty residuals from Friends and has a lucrative deal with Glaceau Smartwater.)


also, Jen is covergirl for Australia Bazaar August 2010







this from UK Bazaar May:


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvm...iston-out-earns-brad-pitt-by-millions-1970241
> 
> Ka-ching!
> 
> Jennifer Aniston out earned her ex Brad Pitt by $7 million last year, according to Forbes' new Most Powerful Celebrity list.
> 
> The actress -- who appeared in *box office bombs* like Love Happens ($8 million opening weekend) and The Bounty Hunter ($20 million opening weekend) -- earned $27 million,] while Pitt, who headlined Oscar-nominated Inglourious Basterds, banked $20 million. (Aniston is still paid hefty residuals from Friends and has a lucrative deal with Glaceau Smartwater.)


Oh Hollywood, an actress stars in movies that bomb yet is still highly paid. 

To be fair, Brad does one thing (and well) and gets paid the big bucks but Jennifer has to do a few things (which bomb) to make so much money.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jennytalula said:


> I think she actually does age, but very beautifully. That's why I love her so much: She looks naturally beautiful and is a role model for how the right exercise and food can have the best impact on your body.
> I love Jen


Very true!

And I love your Christina Hendricks avatar!


----------



## keychain

Jennifer would still be making tons of money for years to come if she stopped working tomorrow given Friends.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jennifer Aniston has been researching adoption after her close friend Sheryl Crow opened her home to a second child.
> 
> Earlier this month, the singer revealed she had adopted a son, Levi James, who was born on April 30. Sheryl also has three-year-old Wyatt, who she adopted in 2007.
> 
> Seeing Sheryl so content with her two kids has reportedly inspired the 41-year-old single star to consider following in her pal`s footsteps.
> 
> "Jen has seen how happy Wyatt, and now Levi, make Sheryl," a source told the NationalEnquirer magazine. "And Sheryl has told Jen, Don`t wait fora man to make a family!`"
> 
> Jennifer is believed to have been in contact with her lawyers to discuss adoption and she is hoping tomove forward with her plans soon.
> 
> "Money isn`t an issue, but time is," the source explained. "Jen doesn`t want to wait four years, like Sandra Bullock did, to get her adopted child. She`s hoping it will take no more than a year."
> 
> Sheryl has invited Jennifer to visit her sons and spend time with them.
> 
> The 48-year-old music star has previously revealed she has discussed adoption with Jennifer, telling her famous friend it was the best thing she has ever done.
> 
> "We`ve talked aboutit," Sheryl said in 2008. "For me, it has been the most incredible experience. I never knew how much love I would give and feel."






I think it would be awesome if Jen did adopt but she does still have time for her own kids if that is her wish.

I doubt this story though as it is from The Enquirer.  

The Harper's Bazaar photos are gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

I probably shouldn't have chosen that website to post, LOL! But it's all over the net, lots of websites.  But I agree, I won't believe it until that baby is in her arms!


----------



## Jahpson

LADC_chick said:


> I think she's an actress who looks great in clothes, and I'm usually fawning over the accessories she chooses to wear. However, I'm just cynical enough to notice that she's conveniently tied to her male co-star during the promotion of whatever movie she's starring in. I mean, it doesn't happen for every single movie she does, but it's happened enough times that I've noticed it. Once the hubbub dies down, she and the guy are no longer linked together. While I don't believe that she plants stories, she also doesn't deny the rumors because, frankly, they help a bit in the promotion of the movie.


 

never thought of that. Good point!


----------



## hugable

LADC_chick said:


> Wait. What happened with her and Gerard Butler? Or were those just rumors (that was smart enough to be coy about since their movie was coming out)? I don't mean to be a cynic, but the pattern is too much not to notice.


 


LADC_chick said:


> I'm just cynical enough to notice that she's conveniently tied to her male co-star during the promotion of whatever movie she's starring in. I mean, it doesn't happen for every single movie she does, but it's happened enough times that I've noticed it. Once the hubbub dies down, she and the guy are no longer linked together. While I don't believe that she plants stories, she also doesn't deny the rumors because, frankly, they help a bit in the promotion of the movie.


 
  to your posts!  I like Jen.  Her movies can be hit or miss.  She is someone I like very much for natural makeup and clothing and bag choices.  

Yes, but this being tied to coworker stuff happens very often.  Denying the rumors would be like taking steps backwards for her romantic styled movies!  Doing coy angle and not saying one way or other boosts movie ticket sales!  Very public relations type move.  Happens all the time in Hollywood.  It is very funny to see so many people fall for old Hollywood trick with many different "couples" out there.


----------



## *want it all*

*LADC_chick, *you are totally on point with what you wrote re: PR moves and keeping mum about being tied to so-and-so for the benefit of a movie's release and promotion.  

*hugable, *oh, what possible "couples" could you be referencing, I wonder?  LOL!!!!!!!   :devil:  Seriously, it's a tried and true tradition of milking the PR for all its worth.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at Sunset Tower (July 1)


----------



## platinum_girly

Attending a Meeting in Los Angeles, July 07, 2010:


----------



## nataliam1976

^ gawd, this woman is gorgeous.


----------



## Bradysmum

Looks like a courthouse.  Perhaps something to do with the adoption...sorry shouldn't add fuel to the fire.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## Jahpson

she is soo well put together


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I need to start doing pilates


----------



## Jayne1

platinum_girly said:


> Attending a Meeting in Los Angeles, July 07, 2010:


Beautiful as always.  I can see the injectables around her mouth - oh the pressures of Hollywood to stay young and beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

She adopted!!!





LOL!
http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabies/news/jennifer-aniston-adopts----another-puppy-201087

Jennifer Aniston has just become a mommy again -- to a puppy!

A source tells UsMagazine.com that Aniston, 41, recently adopted a cockapoo rescue puppy from Saving Spot!, a Dog Rescue non-profit based out of Los Angeles pet boutique Spot!
The single actress decided to open her home to the pooch "because she fell in love with her acting coach's dog" adopted from a West Hollywood rescue, the source explains. A rep for Aniston could not be reached for comment by UsMagazine.com.

The cockapoo cutie won't be the first canine in the Marley and Me star's life: Aniston is also mother to Norman, a 15-year-old corgi-terrier mix, and Dolly, a 4-year-old white shepherd.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ LMAO

Swanky... you totally faked me out at first and then I read "to a puppy".  LOL

Aww I love doggies!

Reguarding the newest pics - she always looks so dang good and put together.  I absolutely LOVE her hair!  I want it!


----------



## Swanky

*snickers* I'm evil


----------



## keychain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *snickers* I'm evil




You are! You had me going too.

Has Jen lightened her hair a touch?


----------



## *want it all*

Just another day of looking flawless, Jen.


----------



## LADC_chick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *snickers* I'm evil


Yes! That space was well-spaced. All I read was "she adopted" and my mouth fell open. I love the necklace that she's wearing. Also, the way she wears chunky men's watches makes me want to go back to wearing watches (I haven't worn a watch in years).


----------



## Grace123

Yay for Jen and her new baby! I'm thrilled for her and really happy that it's a furry kid too. 

And she looks amazing, as always.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at the Soho House (July 14)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I can't wait to see this new puppy! Her other two dogs are insanely adorable


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love Jen! She is always so classy and beautiful!


----------



## platinum_girly

If it weren't for the fur wearing then should would be up there in my top 10 fave female celebs


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Does she wear fur?  Recently?


----------



## platinum_girly

Yes, she shops at the Edwards-Lowell fur specialists i believe...


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Oh, I had no idea... I can't recall seeing her in anything fur, well at least not recently.  But if she does, like you said, then that takes her down a notch in my book.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think she wears more fur trimmed items rather than full on fur coats/jackets, still not good though...


----------



## karo

Jennifer in her perfume ads


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her perfume releases tomorrow in the UK, doesn't it? She's going to be at Harrods signing bottles. It's a Harrods exclusive, wish it was available here, the description sounds really nice.


----------



## Jahpson

i havent seen her in any fur.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Is that Hill Harper in post #2300?


----------



## Jahpson

^ looks like him to me


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Her perfume releases tomorrow in the UK, doesn't it? She's going to be at Harrods signing bottles. It's a Harrods exclusive, wish it was available here, the description sounds really nice.


It seems Harrods has the exclusive and there isn't even a date set for the North American launch.  That's unusual and I wonder why. 

She looks very cold, sort of uncomfortable in that picture, IMO.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

karo said:


> Jennifer in her perfume ads


 


She looks amazing in those pics/ads.






Jahpson said:


> i havent seen her in any fur.


 


Neither have I.  I was surprised to hear about that.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston heads out of town via LAX airport on Monday (July 19) in Los Angeles. The 41-year-old actress is expected to launch her new fragrance _Lolavie_  at *Harrods* department store in London on  Wednesday (July 21).


----------



## Jahpson

this outfit works! I like it


----------



## White Orchid

She does casual attire like no other and yes I keep saying it again and again.

And lovin' the bag too!


----------



## Jayne1

^ I agree about the casual attire...


----------



## Alec Ramsey

She looks great.  I love her outfit and the boots.  She always looks well put together.  I love her hair too.


----------



## snibor

I LOVE her outfit!!!!  

Can anyone ID what she is wearing?


----------



## tweegy

oh my...



> *Duct tape wielding 'stalker' caught outside Aniston's home*
> 
> US actress Jennifer Aniston is the object of a "delusional stalker's" affection.
> 
> According to court documents obtained by TMZ, Aniston applied for a restraining order against a man caught outside her Hollywood Hills home July 15 with a sharp object, a roll of duct tape and "I LOVE YOU JENNIFER ANISTON" carved into the side of his car.
> 
> Jason Peyton, 24, was arrested outside of Aniston's home and placed under psychiatric hold, according to the entertainment website.
> 
> Los Angeles Police discovered Peyton, originally from Pennsylvania, after his father alerted LA police of his disturbed sons' obsession with the Friends star.
> 
> Peyton, who has been institutionalised before, believes he is related to Oprah, Nelson Mandela, Jay-Z, Jennifer Lopez, Jennifer Aniston's gal pal Courteney Cox, Bill and Melinda Gates, both President Bushes and Donald *****, court documents show.
> 
> "Peyton is an obsessed, mentally ill and delusional stalker - with a history of violence and criminal stalking - who drove cross-country in his delusional 'mission' to locate and marry (Aniston), with whom he believes he is in a relationship," court documents said.
> 
> According to the details of the restraining order, Peyton was ordered to stay 100m away from Aniston's home, as well as her office and any vehicle she is in.
> 
> Peyton must also keep away from her employees, agents, managers and other reps.


----------



## ellek72

I love that outfit!


----------



## purplepinky

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE this outfit. She looks so classy, but doesn't look like she is trying hard at all.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love her outfit!


----------



## Swanky

Yesterday at her Harrod's launch:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just wish for her to step up her shoe game.


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashion has never been her strong suit.  I can pretty much guess she will wear, black, creme or navy blue...

oh, her shoe game is pretty non-existent!


----------



## Bradysmum

She looks like a chic mummy.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

*Love this outfit. Casual but still has a touch of being dressy!*


----------



## ellek72

Can anyone id Jen's boots?


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yesterday at her Harrod's launch:
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/startracks/100802/jennifer-aniston-435.jpg


 


She looks gorgeous!  I love the dress too.


----------



## Grace123

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-debut-perfume-Harrods-pretty-nude-dress.html

If you look at a few more of the Harrod's pics, with legs like that, she could be wearing Crocs and still blow away most everyone else.


----------



## Swanky

soooo cute!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She always looks so fresh and rejuvenated. A great example of healthy  living.


----------



## platinum_girly

Smoking, HEALTHY?!


----------



## Bradysmum

not this again...


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She always looks so fresh and rejuvenated. A great example of healthy living.


 


I agree.  She always looks great.


----------



## Ejm1059

I may not be her biggest fan, but GEEZ she has a great body! I don't think there is an ounce of fat on her!


----------



## Jayne1

platinum_girly said:


> Smoking, HEALTHY?!





Bradysmum said:


> not this again...


Well, there are some of us who wonder how she manages to look so healthy when she's in the sun a lot and smokes whatever she smokes, apparently both kinds... so yes, it may just keep coming up. 

I saw a preview for her new movie and as much as I like her, she really has no range.  She's playing Rachel again, this time with a child out of wedlock. Oh wait...


----------



## platinum_girly

Jayne1 said:


> Well, there are some of us who wonder how she manages to look so healthy when she's in the sun a lot and smokes whatever she smokes, apparently both kinds... so yes, it may just keep coming up.
> 
> I saw a preview for her new movie and as much as I like her, she really has no range. She's playing Rachel again, this time with a child out of wedlock. Oh wait...


 
EXACTLY! I am curious as to how she looks so healthy and youthful when she has been a smoker for a long time, i look at other celebrity smokers like Lilo, Tara reid, Courtney love, Britney spears, Geri halliwell, Kate moss, Jodie kidd, and i think the smoking shows in their skin, looks, whatever and can't manage to look as great as other celebrity smokers like Jen A, Charlize theron, Eva mendes, Eva longoria, Kate beckinsale, Katherine heigl, wonder what their secret is?


----------



## White Orchid

Whilst Jenn looks great in these recent pix, I can already see the tell-tale signs of spending too much time in the sun.  I saw her on Letterman not so long ago, and I have a big HD TV, and I could see quite a few sun-spots on her chest and arms.

From a distance, Jenn looks great and 'healthy'...but there's no way her skin can look as good as we think it does with all that sunning and smoking.  And as for her lungs, lol, you don't need an x-ray machine to imagine.

Having said all that, I still think she looks good from a *distance*, but that 'natural' look is anything but if you look at pix of the old Jenn with the wavy dark hair, big nose and not so toned bod.  Her look now is great but it requires a *lot* of up-keep from weekly pilates sessions to a great hair stylist and colourist.  She would be nothing without these as I don't even think her acting abilities would carry her.

Oh and Jayne1 you're spot on re her 'acting'.  Everything I've seen her in is Rachel-esque.  But I'll often watch a movie she's in just to ogle her body or wardrobe (like the flick she did with Kevin Costner).



Jayne1 said:


> Well, there are some of us who wonder how she manages to look so healthy when she's in the sun a lot and smokes whatever she smokes, apparently both kinds... so yes, it may just keep coming up.
> 
> I saw a preview for her new movie and as much as I like her, she really has no range.  She's playing Rachel again, this time with a child out of wedlock. Oh wait...


----------



## White Orchid

I actually love her shoe collection.  She's one of the few celebrities to own a pair of those nude Choos which I covet.  Actually I love all her shoes though not too crazy about these boots.

And her casual wardrobe is tdf.  This beige no. is cute, the colour is flattering on her but yeah, she always plays it safe with colours.  Has anyone ever seen her in a floral number?

Btw, she looks amazing in that beach pic on the rocks.



DC-Cutie said:


> fashion has never been her strong suit.  I can pretty much guess she will wear, black, creme or navy blue...
> 
> oh, her shoe game is pretty non-existent!


----------



## JLJRN

Jen always looks so flawless in photos with her radiant bronzed skin....I was surprised to see this pic of her-she actually has eye bags.  She obviously has a great make-up artist!  Still very pretty though IMO.

http://www.celebitchy.com/46582/jennifer_anistons_dad_say_he_wants_grandchildren/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

platinum_girly said:


> Smoking, HEALTHY?!



lol.

I thought she smoked like a chimney.

It is just kept on the low because of her image.


----------



## ellacoach

DC-Cutie said:


> fashion has never been her strong suit. I can pretty much guess she will wear, black, creme or navy blue...
> 
> oh, her shoe game is pretty non-existent!


 
I actually think she's very fashionable. I guess it depends on your taste.


----------



## Jahpson

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She always looks so fresh and rejuvenated. A great example of healthy living.


 

I agree. I don't ever see her in these pics drunk and hung over at some sleazy club. Most of her candid photos of her are when she is at work, heading to the gym, or relaxing with some pals.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't seen recent pics of her smoking.  I have to assume, based on her skin, that's she's hardly a "chimney".


----------



## DC-Cutie

ellacoach said:


> I actually think she's very fashionable. I guess it depends on your taste.


 
She's not a risk taker when it comes to fashion, she plays it very safe and predictable.


----------



## Bradysmum

She doesn't smoke anymore alledgedly:

http://happyinhell.com/2010/07/13/j...oga-to-quite-smoking-and-deal-with-brad-pitt/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was smoking when she was with John Mayer. She is a long time smoker.


----------



## Grace123

ellacoach said:


> I actually think she's very fashionable. I guess it depends on your taste.


 

I agree with this completely. And I also know that it costs a hellva lot of money to have and keep the 'natural' look, but Jen does it better than anyone else. 

As for her smoking habit, I'd say so far, it's still working for her.  Maybe in 10 years she'll show the signs of being a smoker but for now, she's looking fab.


----------



## Jayne1

JLJRN said:


> Jen always looks so flawless in photos with her radiant bronzed skin....*I was surprised to see this pic of her-she actually has eye bags.  *She obviously has a great make-up artist!  Still very pretty though IMO.
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/46582/jennifer_anistons_dad_say_he_wants_grandchildren/


You can't really see those tiny bags anymore.  I've been saying for a while she's using injections to remain flawless.  But I an see the injections/fillers she's using.  You can see she's injected her top lip in that picutre too.

It must be difficult - she's just at that age when actresses start to worry about their looks and signs of aging.


----------



## platinum_girly

This report has her as still smoking during filming "The bounty hunter" http://woodenspears.com/jennifer-aniston-is-an-undercover-smoker/ and this one states how even whilst being with John mayar that she smokes: http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...nifer-aniston-and-britney-spears-are-fag-hags and she herself admitted to being a chain-smoker, she partly blamed Brad i think...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jahpson said:


> I agree. I don't ever see her in these pics drunk and hung over at some sleazy club. Most of her candid photos of her are when she is at work, heading to the gym, or relaxing with some pals.



This is what I meant, she looks after herself (she smokes, yes but I think her working out and eating well balance that out) and we never see her falling out of clubs drunk.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I would think at her age she isn't falling out drunk at clubs. But that was never her style in the 15+ years she has been famous.


----------



## Bradysmum

platinum_girly said:


> This report has her as still smoking during filming "The bounty hunter" http://woodenspears.com/jennifer-aniston-is-an-undercover-smoker/ and this one states how even whilst being with John mayar that she smokes: http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...nifer-aniston-and-britney-spears-are-fag-hags and she herself admitted to being a chain-smoker, she partly blamed Brad i think...


 

If she has indeed quit smoking, those are old reports.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> I would think at her age she isn't falling out drunk at clubs. But that was never her style in the 15+ years she has been famous.


 
do you mean a _woman_ her age? Because I can think of some actors her age who have done that.


----------



## purplepinky

> She's not a risk taker when it comes to fashion, she plays it very safe and predictable


.

While she may not take any huge risks in terms of taking on current trends every season or wearing anything overly bright or whatever....perhaps this is just how she feels the most comfortable and authentic. And isn't that what fashion is all about? Dressing yourself in clothes that suit YOU and make you feel like the best version of yourself? It's not to please others or keep with the trends. Although I love bright colours in my wardrobe I can relate very much to the way she puts herself together and I appreciate that while she looks classy and sometimes "simple" she always looks comfortable in her own skin and that is what makes her stand out to me. Just my 2 cents


----------



## DC-Cutie

purplepinky said:


> .
> 
> While she may not take any huge risks in terms of taking on current trends every season or wearing anything overly bright or whatever....perhaps this is just how she feels the most comfortable and authentic. And isn't that what fashion is all about? Dressing yourself in clothes that suit YOU and make you feel like the best version of yourself? It's not to please others or keep with the trends. Although I love bright colours in my wardrobe I can relate very much to the way she puts herself together and I appreciate that while she looks classy and sometimes "simple" she always looks comfortable in her own skin and that is what makes her stand out to me. Just my 2 cents


 
I wasn't disagreeing, I was just stating the obvious - she plays it safe...


----------



## platinum_girly

Bradysmum said:


> If she has indeed quit smoking, those are old reports.


 
Good for her if she has, but a few months of quitting would not explain why she has managed to look so good these last 10 years or so when she herself admitted that she has been a smoker since high school, KWIM?


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's still smokin'....


----------



## Jahpson

^


----------



## Bradysmum

platinum_girly said:


> Good for her if she has, but a few months of quitting would not explain why she has managed to look so good these last 10 years or so when she herself admitted that she has been a smoker since high school, KWIM?


 

oh ITA with you.  Although the age spots are getting more and more clear.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> *From a distance, Jenn looks great and 'healthy'.*..but there's no way her skin can look as good as we think it does with all that sunning and smoking.  And as for her lungs, lol, you don't need an x-ray machine to imagine.
> 
> Having said all that, I still think she looks good from a *distance*, but* that 'natural' look is anything but if you look at pix of the old Jenn with the wavy dark hair, big nose and not so toned bod.  Her look now is great but it requires a *lot* of up-keep *from weekly pilates sessions to a great hair stylist and colourist.  She would be nothing without these as I don't even think her acting abilities would carry her.


Those digital photographs are brutal.  They can enlarge the pictures so much, we can see every pore and I do think she looks good close up. Considering.

I agree when you said her looks require a lot of up-keep. Her natural healthy gorgeous looks are the epitome of high maintenance.  I remember her on that TV show she had before Friends and she didn't have that healthy, flawless, toned, blonde, slightly tanned, bright blue eyed, perfect hair look that she does now.  High maintenance for sure.


----------



## Swanky

she looks better than me and she's older, and I don't drink much at all nor have I ever smoked. . .  
I don't care what she's eating or smoking whatever she's doing works for her! If she gets tweaks from botox or filers it's not OTT, she's a total Hottie McHotterson IMO.

*Amazeballs:
*


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^^^
I'm sorry, there is ABSOLUTELY nothing about this picture that screams Hottie McHotterson, IMO...  She looks like a poster child for one of those Pro-Ana websites...


----------



## am2022

ITA... I don't think she is a hottie...

I would describe her more as cute / charming and definitely looking good for somebody her age ( being a health buff that she is)

But definitely not hot!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^^^
> I'm sorry, there is ABSOLUTELY nothing about this picture that screams Hottie McHotterson, IMO... She looks like a poster child for one of those Pro-Ana websites...


 
:lolots: Haha i agree, she has DEFINATELY looked better...


----------



## snibor

Yes but I am 41 almost 42 and I'd be willing to take her figure any day.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she's "hot" in that pic, LOL!

I said I think she's a hottie, but I wrote "amazeballs" for that pic because of her flexibility & I think it's a cool pic.  


You think she looks anorexic? :weird: I've never seen her remotely underweight.


----------



## rosasharn78

purplepinky said:


> .
> 
> While she may not take any huge risks in terms of taking on current trends every season or wearing anything overly bright or whatever....perhaps this is just how she feels the most comfortable and authentic. And isn't that what fashion is all about? Dressing yourself in clothes that suit YOU and make you feel like the best version of yourself? It's not to please others or keep with the trends. Although I love bright colours in my wardrobe I can relate very much to the way she puts herself together and *I appreciate that while she looks classy and sometimes "simple" she always looks comfortable in her own skin and that is what makes her stand out to me.* Just my 2 cents


 
I completely agree.  Jen may not be the most sartorially savvy nor the biggest risk taker, but she does always appear well put together, classy, and comfortable.  As *purplepinky* states so eloquently "she always looks cmfortable in her own skin and that's what makes her stand out to me".  

Personally, I don't particularly care much for the work that she has done post-Friends nor all the controversy that always seems to surround her and her male co-stars, but I do admire how she carries herself.  Her style may not be one that will stop me in my tracks if I were to see her in real life but I do think it's ultimately flattering and unquestionably her.  I also unabashedly covet her body (and no matter how hard I work out I doubt I will ever accomplish that in my lifetime).


----------



## savvy23

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think she's "hot" in that pic, LOL!
> 
> I said I think she's a hottie, but I wrote "amazeballs" for that pic because of her flexibility & I think it's a cool pic.
> 
> 
> You think she looks anorexic? :weird: I've never seen her remotely underweight.



When she first started dating Brad she got ULTRA thin.  Almost like she was not eating because she was dating brad.  Let me look for that photo...it is the one from an award show where she is wearing a navy dress that is cropped and it was a naval bearing dress.  she has been very thin...


----------



## savvy23

here is the photo.  There were better ones when this article came out and it made news because she got so thin.  Anyways...she has not been always so healthy looking.  Looks great now!


----------



## Swanky

OMG, that was like a lifetime ago! LOL! 
Definitely not anorexic looking then though IMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jahpson said:


> do you mean a _woman_ her age? Because I can think of some actors her age who have done that.



 Falling out of clubs drunk isn't a good look at any age especially not in your 40s.

Unless you are Johnny Depp. He does no wrong. Nope. Nada. Not ever.


----------



## Sarni

she is gorgeous w classic style- kinda like me sans the gorgeous part! LOL


----------



## platinum_girly

savvy23 said:


> here is the photo. There were better ones when this article came out and it made news because she got so thin. Anyways...she has not been always so healthy looking. Looks great now!


 
Yep she was really skinny looking then, i think the shot that shocked me was this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But that is just my personal preference, i think women look better with a little meat on their bones, her arms and face looked soooo much better here IMO:


----------



## keychain

Granted Jen hasn't ventured much out of romantic comedy, but I think she has some range. Her parts in Along Came Polly and He's Just Not That Into You are different from Rachel.


----------



## Swanky

^^she looks very fit on Letterman I think.
Don't forget Derailed, totally NOT Rachel!


----------



## keychain

I haven't seen Derailed.

I think Jen looked too thin when she was with Brad, but isn't now.


----------



## Swanky

I wonder if she worked out w/ weights back then and has since moved on to running and pilates/yoga.{?}


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't think she's "too" skinny back then. Small, yes, lean, yes, but not too much. My personal preference is more muscle, hence taking up more space, but that's just me.


----------



## Jayne1

savvy23 said:


> When she first started dating Brad she got ULTRA thin.  Almost like she was not eating because she was dating brad.  Let me look for that photo...it is the one from an award show where she is wearing a navy dress that is cropped and it was a naval bearing dress.  she has been very thin...


I remember that ultra thin period. It went on for a while.  Courtney Cox went through it at the same time. I remember reading something about Brad and a certain diet.  Funny, because Angie got super thin when she got together with Brad too.


----------



## White Orchid

Sarni said:


> she is gorgeous w classic style- kinda like me sans the gorgeous part! LOL


----------



## White Orchid

Yup, me too.  I even have a few pictures from magazines that I cut out as I was obsessed with her hair and she was RAKE-thin.  Funny eh?  Women get with Brad and suddenly lose all this weight.

Perhaps I should give him a call.  I need to lose about 10 kilos  :greengrin:




Jayne1 said:


> I remember that ultra thin period. It went on for a while.  Courtney Cox went through it at the same time. I remember reading something about Brad and a certain diet.  Funny, because Angie got super thin when she got together with Brad too.


----------



## leem

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> *Love this outfit. Casual but still has a touch of being dressy!*


Can anyone recommend where to find a "vest" like hers?  I am looking for something exactly like that!

As for Jen, generally--I have never thought she was a real beauty as far as her features.  But, she glows.  I think she has a gorgeous body and hair and always dresses to flatter her body.  She may not be on the cutting edge of style, but I think you would rarely see her making a mistake, at least in the last 10 years or so.  

She has yo-yo'ed a little bit, but haven't we all.  And, as someone seeing the elasticity in her skin starting to show a little lessening, I don't judge anyone at all for a few fillers.  I don't have cameras on me at all times and I will do it in a heartbeat in a few years if I don't like the looks of my little wrinkle lines!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Along came Polly is my favorite movie of hers. It isn't Rachel but it is a romcom which is her comfort zone.

Derailed was completely outside of the box. Horrible movie. I don't think anyone could have saved it.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I liked Along Came Polly a lot as well.^ She's a great romantic comedy actress IMO. I love most of her funny movies.


----------



## Jahpson

that was a great movie! but then again, any movie with Ben Stiller is a must see


----------



## NicolesCloset

I agree with JAhpson anything with Ben Stiller is great! I liked derailed : )  Love her whole outfit!!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

She was also very good in The Good Girl.  Another non Rachel type of role.

Along Came Polly was great and I thought Derailed was ok.  Friends With Money was another non Rachel role but I didn't think it was all that good.


----------



## knasarae

^ I liked The Good Girl too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I heard people raved about the Good Girl and then I watched it and didn't really care for it. 

Her southern accent wasn't believable. But that wasn't the prob. I thought it was kind of slow.

She gets paired with alot of bad actors IMO but does a good job carrying them. (Vince Vaughn and Ben Affleck come to mind)


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> ^ I liked The Good Girl too.


I like her in The Good Girl too... but keep in mind the director had to work with her a lot before they started filming and do much rehearsing to get her to give up her Rachel character and mannerisms.  Not all directors will spend the time... they probably don't want to - they probably cast her for her Rachel-ness.  But Miguel Arteta, the director of The Good Girl, made a huge effort to get a good, non-Rachel performance out of her.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Well, she's no Meryl Streep but IMO she's enjoyable to watch in most films she has done.  And I liked her on Friends.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagOuttaHell said:


> Derailed was completely outside of the box. Horrible movie. I don't think anyone could have saved it.



Yep. It was just horribly written.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She has a smaller part in She's The One, that Ed Burns movie from the 90's. During her friends times, but not all that Rachel-esque. I like her in that


----------



## savvy23

Jayne1 said:


> I remember that ultra thin period. It went on for a while.  Courtney Cox went through it at the same time. I remember reading something about Brad and a certain diet.  Funny, because Angie got super thin when she got together with Brad too.



OMG!!  Your right on this.  Maybe Brad likes Ultra thin?  Well then it is a good thing she got away from Brad because she definitely looks way better now.  Much more muscle, more toned and not rag bone thin!  Getting away from Brad is the best thing she did for HERSELF and body!


----------



## keychain

^^
I think getting away from Brad was the best thing for Jen.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

But if you believe the tabloids, Brad wants Angelina to gain back all the weight. Who knows!


----------



## nataliam1976

savvy23 said:


> Getting away from Brad is the best thing she did for HERSELF and body!



So true!


----------



## nataliam1976

Jahpson said:


> i havent seen her in any fur.



Me neither. And I love he style, its always understated but so chic. She knows what works for her and she goes for it, not many people do so kudos to her really.


----------



## LADC_chick

savvy23 said:


> here is the photo.  There were better ones when this article came out and it made news because she got so thin.  Anyways...she has not been always so healthy looking.  Looks great now!



I'm having a moment. This thread was right below The Spice Girls thread, which I thought I clicked on. It didn't help that the People cover picture that was attached also had Victoria Beckham on it. It took me a couple of posts to realize that I was in the JA thread. Goodness!

Anyway, I think Jennifer looks better now with a bit more weight. I think as women get older, they need some of that fat in their face so that they don't look sallow and scary. The great irony surrounding many Hollywood actresses is that they strive to be thin only to turn around and get fat fillers in the face because their face shows the effects of having a too-thin face.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Grace123

Winterbaby said:


>


 

My GOD, I want this entire outfit! 

Of course, I want to look as good in it as she does. Asking too much maybe?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I love it too!!


----------



## Jahpson

love that blazer. Navy blue is such a gorgeous color


----------



## White Orchid

I love the jacket too but I want her flat stomach more.


----------



## platinum_girly

Full outfit (Departs from Heathrow Airport in London, July 23, 2010):


----------



## Jayne1

Does she have people to carry her purse and luggage? She never looks laden down with stuff.


----------



## Bradysmum

^I think so.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure, wouldn't you? LOL!  Heck, DH won't even let me pull one of my own bags 
It wouldn't be safe for her, TBH, if she had her hands totally full in an airport.  Things can get out of control pretty quickly. 
Speaking of, poor jen and that fruitcake stalker


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love her recent airport look. That's like a perfect blazer!


----------



## LADC_chick

I love that blazer!


----------



## noon

Love the airport outfit!


----------



## knasarae

I love everything but the shoes.  

What stalker?


----------



## Swanky

Young mental boy flew across the US w/ an "abduction kit" and was found near home. His own Dad called police.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

I heard about that! How creepy. 

On a side note - I MUST get that blazer! So much nicer then a plain black blazer.


----------



## CCfor C

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is what I meant, she looks after herself (she smokes, yes but I think her working out and eating well balance that out) and we never see her falling out of clubs drunk.




I'm not sure anything can "balance out" smoking...but I get your point. She does look gorgeous, but smoking keeps you thin. If she didn't smoke, she'd have a much harder time maintaining her figure. My opinion is that that's why so many in Hollywood smoke. And she has had as we all know lots of "help" in the wrinkle dept. as well...


----------



## Jayne1

I saw her on a late night talk show (Leno, I think) and he asked about her recent perfume launch in London and why they changed the name of the scent.

I was incredibly disappointed that she could not come up with an answer. The interview was dull as dishwater and having her explain the reason for the last second name change might have been interesting to hear.  I read that it was too close to Marc Jacobs Lola and there was going to be legal troubles - but a woman should be able to talk about her own fragrance at least.  Describe it, give a list of notes - something... anything.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ That interview was disappointing, she couldn't talk about much and kept stuttering when he asked her stuff, lol. She resorted to her usual "yeahhhh!' "I knoowwwwww" "Awwww" "OOooohhh!"


----------



## tomz_grl

Winterbaby said:


>


 
She looks great but she also looks like she's going to have some skin issues on her chest later in life.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ That interview was disappointing, she couldn't talk about much and kept stuttering when he asked her stuff, lol. She resorted to her usual "yeahhhh!' "I knoowwwwww" "Awwww" "OOooohhh!"


Wasn't that weird?   It was as if she was caught off guard, yet the only reason for her appearance must have been her perfume launch.


----------



## MarieG

LOVE her! Beautiful girl with a great sense of style! She never disappoints it seems!


----------



## White Orchid

Later in life?  I'd say the issues are blatantly obvious now.

My late mother never sunned herself and had the loveliest skin.  Her chest area was free of any blemishes or any sun spots and just like porcelain.

I really don't think a lot of women realise how damaging the sun can be.  And no amount of "La Mer" is going to save it once the damage has been done.



tomz_grl said:


> She looks great but she also looks like she's going to have some skin issues on her chest later in life.


----------



## platinum_girly

At Chelsea Lately talk show in L.A, July 29 2010:


----------



## Jahpson

I see she continues to work overtime in shutting down these young starlets with her appearances. This woman is very well put together.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Haha, the absolute truth! 

Those white pants


----------



## Grace123

Jahpson said:


> I see she continues to work overtime in shutting down these young starlets with her appearances. This woman is very well put together.


 

Hahah No kidding!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I can't wait to see her photoshoots for the September issue of Harper's Bazaar. 
Someone please shares them later. TIA!


----------



## babypie

Doing her best impression of Barbara Streisand, Jennifer Aniston appears on the cover of the September issue of Harper's Bazaar magazine.

The Rumor Has It babe appears in a series of photographs designed to emulate the various looks of the iconic actress.

And in the interview, Jen notes that she likes having a healthy sense of humor. _People laugh at me. Sometimes I know why, and sometimes I dont. But I can pretty much find humor in anything. That is a necessary part of life. I dont want to say laughter is healing, because it sounds corny, but its a release_.

Aniston also explains that she looks up to Barbara Streisand. _Barbra inspires me because there isnt anything she hasnt done that she wanted to do, especially as a female in the time when her generation was prime. Shes a true renaissance woman. . . I had a long conversation with Barbra about directing because I directed a short a couple years ago, and if I dont do it again soon, Im going to burst out of my skin. And we also love interior design_."


----------



## Jayne1

^ Saw them - don't care for them.


----------



## karo

More pics of Jennifer Aniston in the September 2010 issue of Harper's Bazaar


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## scarlett_2005

^I like that pic. She has really pretty eyes.


----------



## White Orchid

The black and white picture is lovely.  Credit has to go to the photographer in that one because she's not a classic beauty by any means.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> The black and white picture is lovely.  Credit has to go to the photographer in that one because she's not a classic beauty by any means.


All credit goes to the photographer, makeup artist and retoucher.  Those pictures are so far from reality, aren't they?


----------



## peppermintpatty

Jayne1 said:


> All credit goes to the photographer, makeup artist and retoucher. Those pictures are so far from reality, aren't they?


 Meooooooooow!!!! Jayne1 I enjoy JA. I've gone and looked up the last several pages. Your comments are loaded with negativity. From this last comment( no, to me they are not far from reality- that's Jen), to how poorly she is aging, to the so called information you seem to have about all of the help she had to have from a director ( it's like you were on set with them!). I love this and many other threads. I don't post often, but sheesh how about if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything. I realize everyone has their own opinion, but if you don't have anything nice to say I just don't get why you are posting in this thread so often?????


----------



## ShopShoeGal

scarlett_2005 said:


> ^I like that pic. She has really pretty eyes.


 
She really does have pretty eyes!  I wish she weren't wearing that hat though.


----------



## Roo

ShopShoeGal said:


> She really does have pretty eyes!  I wish she weren't wearing that hat though.



The photo pf JA with the hat is an homage to Barbra Streisand who wore a similar hat in the film What's up Doc?


----------



## purplepinky

> All credit goes to the photographer, makeup artist and retoucher. Those pictures are so far from reality, aren't they?



I know that photoshopping and retouching is a huge part of our media culture now but I would not agree that these photos are "far from reality" at all. She takes very good care of herself and in candids clearly has beautiful skin, bright blue eyes and fabulous hair and features IMO....so this picture, although retouched is still working with a beautiful canvas from the start in my opinion.


----------



## chloe-babe

I love Jennifer, in my eyes she IS a classic beauty. Beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder


----------



## peppermintpatty

I think BOTH Jen and Barbara look beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

that's a GORJ photo of Jen! All the contrast of her eyes/eyebrows/countoured cheeks/hair color. . . .
her lips look a little bee stung though  But BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jayne1

peppermintpatty said:


> Meooooooooow!!!! Jayne1 I enjoy JA. I've gone and looked up the last several pages. Your comments are loaded with negativity. From this last comment( no, to me they are not far from reality- that's Jen), to how poorly she is aging, to the so called information you seem to have about all of the help she had to have from a director ( it's like you were on set with them!). I love this and many other threads. I don't post often, but sheesh how about if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything. I realize everyone has their own opinion, but if you don't have anything nice to say I just don't get why you are posting in this thread so often?????


Are you serious!!  How dare you. Go back a bit further and you will see I posted that she is my favouite kind of beauty - healthy, natural with gorgeous skin and eyes and hair. 

If you are going to accuse me of being negative, please do not skim my posts.  I said it is very difficult for women to grow old in Hollywood and I do not envy their journey. 

As far as those Streisand pictures go - she does not look like Streisand and in order to look like Streisand, there had to be a lot of make-up and re-touching.

As far as the "information you seem to have about all of the help she had to have from a director" - I saw the director at a film festival and that is what he said.  I heard it with my own ears.  He had to tie her hands down during rehearsals so she would not do the Rachel mannerisms that were a deeply ingrained habit.  That movie turned out to be her best work, IMO.

I still like her very much, she is a favouite of mine, but I will not blindly gush over every image I see of her.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Jayne1 said:


> Are you serious!! How dare you. Go back a bit further and you will see I posted that she is my favouite kind of beauty - healthy, natural with gorgeous skin and eyes and hair.
> 
> If you are going to accuse me of being negative, please do not skim my posts. I said it is very difficult for women to grow old in Hollywood and I do not envy their journey.
> 
> As far as those Streisand pictures go - she does not look like Streisand and in order to look like Streisand, there had to be a lot of make-up and re-touching.
> 
> As far as the "information you seem to have about all of the help she had to have from a director" - I saw the director at a film festival and that is what he said. I heard it with my own ears. He had to tie her hands down during rehearsals so she would not do the Rachel mannerisms that were a deeply ingrained habit. That movie turned out to be her best work, IMO.
> 
> I still like her very much, she is a favouite of mine, but I will not blindly gush over every image I see of her.


 I am serious. Your observations are imo negative. You did not say that she doesn't look like Streisand.  You said she doesn't look like reality. To me, in this photo she just looks plain gorgeous and she looks just like herself. She is paying homage to Barbara, not trying to be made to look identical to her. As I stated earlier both Jen and Barbara look beautiful to me.

I went clear back to page 150 and I did not skim. I do not have a photographic memory.  I went even further back after reading your last post. I will give you this, you do quote things with a positive and a negative in alot of your earlier posts. You'll say she is beautiful, and then in the very next sentence you say you can see the injections around her mouth. She is high maintainance,like who in Hollywood isn't???? She has no range. It's interesting that you almost seem to compliment her and then have to tac a negative on with it. To each his own I guess.

As far as the director thing goes, beats me. I've never been to a festival where a director shared that kind of info. about the lead of the movie...

For me personally it isn't about gushing blindly about every image of Jen. I guess I feel give credit where credit is due. At 25 I would have killed for her body let alone to have it at age 41. She seems to exercise and eat well. She dresses with class and style IMO. NO plastic surgery other than her nose job/jobs.A small miracle to have that little done by way of ps at her age and in Hollywood. She seems to have a good sense of humor. It's just truly difficult for me to find a whole lot to find wrong about her. I like going to the threads to read about new knews in the persons life, look at new pictures. Can't say I love to hear about the negative opinions and critizing. I guess I thought the celeb threads were so people could enjoy a favorite celeb, not feel like they have to have them be picked apart.


----------



## Jayne1

peppermintpatty said:


> I am serious. Your observations are imo negative. You did not say that she doesn't look like Streisand.  You said she doesn't look like reality. To me, in this photo she just looks plain gorgeous and she looks just like herself. She is paying homage to Barbara, not trying to be made to look identical to her. As I stated earlier both Jen and Barbara look beautiful to me.
> 
> I went clear back to page 150 and I did not skim. I do not have a photographic memory.  I went even further back after reading your last post. I will give you this, you do quote things with a positive and a negative in alot of your earlier posts. You'll say she is beautiful, and then in the very next sentence you say you can see the injections around her mouth. She is high maintainance,like who in Hollywood isn't???? She has no range. It's interesting that you almost seem to compliment her and then have to tac a negative on with it. To each his own I guess.
> 
> As far as the director thing goes, beats me. I've never been to a festival where a director shared that kind of info. about the lead of the movie...
> 
> For me personally it isn't about gushing blindly about every image of Jen. I guess I feel give credit where credit is due. At 25 I would have killed for her body let alone to have it at age 41. She seems to exercise and eat well. She dresses with class and style IMO. NO plastic surgery other than her nose job/jobs.A small miracle to have that little done by way of ps at her age and in Hollywood. She seems to have a good sense of humor. It's just truly difficult for me to find a whole lot to find wrong about her. I like going to the threads to read about new knews in the persons life, look at new pictures. Can't say I love to hear about the negative opinions and critizing. I guess I thought the celeb threads were so people could enjoy a favorite celeb, not feel like they have to have them be picked apart.


I will not blindly gush just to make a poster in this thread happy.

Yes, she is gorgeous but if you remember what she used to look like, a lot of that gorgeousness is high maintenance.  So what.  The pressure is very high in Hollywood and I&#8217;m too old to pretend her beauty is not the result of a lot of hard work.

I really hope you are not implying that I made up the &#8220;hands tied down&#8221; comment from the director.  He said he worked very hard with her to get rid of the Rachel mannerisms where she was always pushing her hair back with her hands. The results of their rehearsals showed in that movie. I forgot at times I was watching Aniston.

She does not show much range in her movies and I keep hoping that in the next one she will take a risk.  Just like the risk she took in The Good Girl. I do go see her movies, but really only for the way she looks and her clothes and sometimes her jewelry.  I&#8217;m hoping for more.

There is a Style Forum for just talking about clothes. You&#8217;re going to have to get used to a few snarky comments here in the Celebrity Forum because a lot of us do it&#8230; and really, no one is really saying anything terribly bad about Jen.  We all admit she is perfection at 40.  But it&#8217;s not a magic wand that is keeping her perfect.


----------



## Northergirl

Jayne1 said:


> She does not show much range in her movies and I keep hoping that in the next one she will take a risk. Just like the risk she took in The Good Girl. I do go see her movies, but really only for the way she looks and her clothes and sometimes her jewelry. Im hoping for more.


 
I agree with you here. I rented the Bounty Hunter a few weeks ago and 20 min. into the movie you could already see it was a typical Aniston movie. If it wasn't for Gerard being in it I would have shut it off. She needs to get out of her "Friends" safe zone and take more risks.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jayne1 said:


> i will not blindly gush just to make a poster in this thread happy.
> 
> Yes, she is gorgeous but if you remember what she used to look like, a lot of that gorgeousness is high maintenance.  So what.  The pressure is very high in hollywood and i&#8217;m too old to pretend her beauty is not the result of a lot of hard work.
> 
> I really hope you are not implying that i made up the &#8220;hands tied down&#8221; comment from the director.  He said he worked very hard with her to get rid of the rachel mannerisms where she was always pushing her hair back with her hands. The results of their rehearsals showed in that movie. I forgot at times i was watching aniston.
> 
> *she does not show much range in her movies and i keep hoping that in the next one she will take a risk.  Just like the risk she took in the good girl. I do go see her movies, but really only for the way she looks and her clothes and sometimes her jewelry.  i&#8217;m hoping for more.
> *
> there is a style forum for just talking about clothes. You&#8217;re going to have to get used to a few snarky comments here in the celebrity forum because a lot of us do it&#8230; and really, no one is really saying anything terribly bad about jen.  We all admit she is perfection at 40.  But it&#8217;s not a magic wand that is keeping her perfect.




Ita!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Winterbaby said:


>


 
Wow I love this Jacket! thanks for posting!


----------



## michtiu_888

For some reason I like to watch her movies bec she looks so good in the movie posters and previews but sometimes she looks somewhat manly.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I also think that both JA and Barbra are naturally beautiful gals... but I don't like those pics. Jen's or the originals. Just not up my alley


----------



## Bagspy

She's an okay actor. She's not Nicole Kidman, Halle Barry or Sandra Bullock, which seems to me are the more versatile actors. Still for lacking in acting skills, she's still manage to stay in the limelight and keep making movies for quite a while, I wonder why..


----------



## CCfor C

Lovely BW pic of her...she's holding her mouth a little funny in it, though...

AND, we welcome all opinions here...both positive and negative. No one should be made to feel badly for their opinions.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Jayne1 said:


> I will not blindly gush just to make a poster in this thread happy.
> 
> Yes, she is gorgeous but if you remember what she used to look like, a lot of that gorgeousness is high maintenance. So what. The pressure is very high in Hollywood and Im too old to pretend her beauty is not the result of a lot of hard work.
> 
> I really hope you are not implying that I made up the hands tied down comment from the director. He said he worked very hard with her to get rid of the Rachel mannerisms where she was always pushing her hair back with her hands. The results of their rehearsals showed in that movie. I forgot at times I was watching Aniston.
> 
> She does not show much range in her movies and I keep hoping that in the next one she will take a risk. Just like the risk she took in The Good Girl. I do go see her movies, but really only for the way she looks and her clothes and sometimes her jewelry. Im hoping for more.
> 
> There is a Style Forum for just talking about clothes. Youre going to have to get used to a few snarky comments here in the Celebrity Forum because a lot of us do it and really, no one is really saying anything terribly bad about Jen. We all admit she is perfection at 40. But its not a magic wand that is keeping her perfect.


 
Jayne1- truce. I don't get my happiness from another person, it's from within. You shouldn't post based upon me or anyone else for that matter. I went back to the very beginning of Jen's thread. I do believe you do actually like her. I guess the snarkiness (your word not mine) does irk me. IMO it just seems so not called for. It's hard to imagine going up to someone and saying, " you look beautiful, oh and by the way I noticed the injections around your mouth." But of course we are not in person, but on line. IDK, it still doesn't set right with me. My problem I'm sure. I truly don't get the negativity though and that's my opinion. 

I think her outer beauty is hard work. She excercises alot it appears, is disciplined enough to do that and eat well. I read she has had a nose job/jobs. I think like alot of us she get her hair colored, does some kind of tanning, her nails usually look quite natural and maintained, waxing, wears make up, you get the idea. Stuff alot of us women do, she just probably does it more often and pays more money to have it done. Like most of those in Hollywood. I don't think she is perfect, but she does seem to be beautiful on the inside as well. I enjoy her interviews. Just like her and her style alot.

As far as her range goes, I do agree she does what she does well alot. I would guess there are alot of people that would like to see her break out of her mold. I wonder if because she comes from TV and 10 years of the same character if she is kept in that cage. Someone just mentioned Nicole Kidman, Halle Berry, and I can think of Reese Witherspoon, Julia Roberts and some others that weren't on TV at all or at least no where near as long. I think since Derailed was not well received that she is stuck to a degree.  Hopefully she will get a role like Farrah Fawcett doing the movie The Burning Bed. People did look at Farrah's acting ability after that and not just her looks. Jen has earned an Emmy and I feel she has talent. A new type of role is probably something SHE would love to do too. KWIM


----------



## White Orchid

purplepinky said:


> I know that photoshopping and retouching is a huge part of our media culture now but I would not agree that these photos are "far from reality" at all. She takes very good care of herself and in candids clearly has beautiful skin, bright blue eyes and fabulous hair and features IMO....so this picture, although retouched is still working with a beautiful canvas from the start in my opinion.



Wow, I couldn't disagree more save for the nice eyes and taking care of her (outer) body.  Remember she is a smoker so let's not try to get too carried away with her 'healthy' life-style...

As for her 'fabulous' hair, let's try to keep things in perspective.  It _looks_ healthy.  But years (or is it decades now?) of constant dyeing and blow-drying does not denote a healthy head of hair.  Puh-lease.  This is Jennifer's hair sans her regular stylist and colourist lest you think you're seeing a natural Jennifer Anniston:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## White Orchid

And why I believes it pays to have a photographer who knows how to capture your best angle (obviously not in this photo):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

i think she should not dye her hair blonde. was watching re-runs of friends and she looked great with brunette hair!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is not gorgeous IMO. But she isn't unattractive. She just has a very large chin.

I didn't know she looked up to Streisand. Jen stays in her comfort zone. Streisand did anything but that.


----------



## Swanky

re: the pic of her younger . . . 
most of us learn a GREAT deal about how to look better as we grow older, even just into our 20's. Then as we make more $ we are even better at it 
Look at most celebs; Angelina, Courteney Cox, Salma Hayek, Halle, etc . . . I swear they all look better w/ age!
She's not a conventional beauty, her her hard earned figure is enviable for females of any age and it's clear she takes immaculate care of her hair and her skin sans sun exposure.
Sometimes the prettiest girls aren't the classic beauties.


----------



## purplepinky

> Wow, I couldn't disagree more save for the nice eyes and taking care of her (outer) body. Remember she is a smoker so let's not try to get too carried away with her 'healthy' life-style...
> 
> As for her 'fabulous' hair, let's try to keep things in perspective. It looks healthy. But years (or is it decades now?) of constant dyeing and blow-drying does not denote a healthy head of hair. Puh-lease. This is Jennifer's hair sans her regular stylist and colourist lest you think you're seeing a natural Jennifer Anniston:



I never claimed that I thought she had a "healthy" head of hair. I said I thought it usually looked fabulous. And maybe she does smoke sometimes or have an occasional alcoholic beverage but that does not denote the fact that the majority of her lifestyle is very healthy. Certainly WAY healthier than probably 80% of the rest of the North American culture in my opinion. No one is perfect or without things they could improve on, but that doesn't make the other healthy choices she makes and works hard at any LESS healthy or beneficial for her.


----------



## LVLover

platinum_girly said:


> Full outfit (Departs from Heathrow Airport in London, July 23, 2010):



love the outfit, but is she wearing nylons? Her ankles look like bluish-black?


----------



## Swanky

shadows


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aniston's stylist NEEDS to give a clinic to 99.99% of the hairstylists (including Jessica Simpson's friend) in Hollywood on how to add extensions to someone's hair without really knowing. Hers are on point.


----------



## dreamdoll

Not sure if this has been posted, but here's a recent pic...


----------



## Grace123

As far as acting range goes, some people do little but action films, some people do mostly romantic comedy and then there are the Merle Streeps that can do anything they want and do it well. Those actors are FEW and far between! 

If doing 'Rachel' movies makes her happy and and there's a demand for her talents in this respect, then watch 'em or don't. 

She looks amazing, she seems to be a decent sort of person and she seems to be happy with her life. What more could anyone want?


----------



## Grace123

dreamdoll said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but here's a recent pic...


 
And this look? Fabulous! Look at those legs...'sigh'


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Aniston's stylist NEEDS to give a clinic to 99.99% of the hairstylists (including Jessica Simpson's friend) in Hollywood on how to add extensions to someone's hair without really knowing. Hers are on point.


Are you saying she has extensions?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. I would have never thought so until I saw pics of her taken in a short period of time and her hair was significantly longer. No way it could have grown that fast. 

She spends alot of money on her hair and it shows. (in a good way)


----------



## babypie

Jennifer Anistons new movie The Switch is all about a woman who wants to have a baby. So it should come as no surprise that the talk in all her interviews to promote the film has eventually gets around to the stars own feelings about motherhood.

Using the films artificial insemination theme, _Entertainment Tonight _asked the 41-year-old star about whether she wants a baby.

_I want it to match my Jimmy Choos_, Jennifer joked, _and my couch_. She went on to say that the question usually is, Would you consider a donor?

Her answer to that? _I dont think for me personally that is something that I want, but again I say you dont rule anything out because I dont know whats going to happen anymore. I could walk out of this hotel and meet the man of my dreams or get hit by a bus. Anything is possible_.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes. I would have never thought so until I saw pics of her taken in a short period of time and her hair was significantly longer. No way it could have grown that fast.
> 
> She spends alot of money on her hair and it shows. (in a good way)


I've been asking since the beginning of this thread what could make her hair so sleek and shiny. It used to be thick, a bit coarse and would frizz in humid weather.  I wondered if she had a straightening treatment like the Brazilian blowout or a keratin treatment... you don't think it could be that?

Years ago, when she and Brad were still together, but the rumours were swirling about AJ... Jen joined Brad in Venice for one of their birthdays.  Brad was filming with George Clooney. They weren't happy at all - you could tell by the pap's pictures - but the only thing I really noticed was how frizzy her hair got on that gondola. Even worse than mine frizzes in the humidity.  

Then I never say her hair get frizzy or puffy again.  I have been wondering ever since what she did. You couldn't have had extensions all this time... ?

(I love her hair, that's why I'm asking.  I am not judging in case anyone thinks I am.  )


----------



## DC-Cutie

in an interview she once talked about how extensions have wrecked havoc on her hair..


----------



## babypie

dreamdoll said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but here's a recent pic...


----------



## babypie

A Pennsylvania man accused of traveling cross-country with the aim of asking for Jennifer Aniston's hand in marriage has been ordered to permanently stay away from the _He's Just Not That Into You _star.

A Los Angeles judge granted a request Monday filed by Aniston's attorney for a three-year restraining order against 24-year-old Jason Peyton, who remains behind bars after he was busted last month loitering around the actress' abode.

Per Aniston's complaint, Peyton is an "obsessed, mentally ill and delusional stalker" who has a history of violence and drove to California "with a sharp object, a bag, a roll of duct tape and written messages," believing he's in a relationship with the thesp. Cops were alerted to him after his father tipped off LAPD.

Neither Peyton nor his attorney were at today's hearing, which was only attended by Aniston's counsel and a police detective who testified how the accused told him he wanted to marry her and be the father of her children.

The keepaway order bars Peyton from coming within 100 yards of Aniston's places of residence or business as well as those of her managers, agents and various employees.


Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b194380_jennifer_anistons_alleged_stalker_gets.html#ixzz0w9l5RxCu


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jayne1 said:


> I've been asking since the beginning of this thread what could make her hair so sleek and shiny. It used to be thick, a bit coarse and would frizz in humid weather.  I wondered if she had a straightening treatment like the Brazilian blowout or a keratin treatment... you don't think it could be that?
> 
> Years ago, when she and Brad were still together, but the rumours were swirling about AJ... Jen joined Brad in Venice for one of their birthdays.  Brad was filming with George Clooney. They weren't happy at all - you could tell by the pap's pictures - but the only thing I really noticed was how frizzy her hair got on that gondola. Even worse than mine frizzes in the humidity.
> 
> Then I never say her hair get frizzy or puffy again.  I have been wondering ever since what she did. You couldn't have had extensions all this time... ?
> 
> (I love her hair, that's why I'm asking.  I am not judging in case anyone thinks I am.  )



I don't know. I just remember seeing some pics of her hair like it always is. Straight with part down the middle and in one pic it was at her shoulders and about a week or so later it was past it and down her back.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't seen anything recent where her hair was short.  Maybe it was pics of when she chopped it off a long time ago?
She immediately regretted it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope. It was long after Friends.

BTW I thought her hair looked good like that too.


----------



## keychain

I don't recall her hair being shorter than the shoulders since Friends.


----------



## karo

Jennifer at a photoshoot


----------



## Jayne1

Oops - sorry, didn't add pictures...


----------



## Jayne1

Warning - _slightly_ NSFW













Sometimes I think she looks better just walking through an airport than she does in some photo shoots.  I like her candids better.  Maybe the paps are better photographers than than the guys doing the fashion spreads. We almost never see her look bad in paparazzi shots.

Recent out-takes - she's prettier than this, isn't she.


----------



## LADC_chick

Is that a boob oops?


----------



## Monoi

Almost...


----------



## kicksarefortwids

I do not like that dress on her, nip slip or not.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Yep, definitely boob oops!

Gosh, she has gorgeous legs though! Jealous


----------



## MarieG

Jayne1 said:


> Warning - _slightly_ NSFW
> 
> Sometimes I think she looks better just walking through an airport than she does in some photo shoots.  I like her candids better.  Maybe the paps are better photographers than than the guys doing the fashion spreads. We almost never see her look bad in paparazzi shots.
> 
> Recent out-takes - she's prettier than this, isn't she.



Totally agree with you!


----------



## Jahpson

If I was a man, I would definitely marry her LOL


----------



## platinum_girly

The Switch Premiere in Los Angeles August 16, 2010:


----------



## White Orchid

Really don't like the beach shoot shots and irrespective of the nip slip, her boobs look terrible there.  Agreed with Jayne, those airport pap pix are so much more flattering.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Jahpson said:


> If I was a man, I would definitely marry her LOL



I know right?!  What the heck is wrong with all the guys out there?


----------



## White Orchid

truelove2, as hard as it might be to believe, some guys don't just look at the exterior.  Maybe, and I can only speculate, she didn't have what they were wanting on the inside. Sure the shell is pretty, no doubt, but it takes more than that for some guys to stick around.


----------



## Swanky

I think she picks the wrong _boys_.  I'm thinking deep down she's scared of being hurt again and subconsciously picks guys she knows won't settle down w/ her.


----------



## Jayne1

platinum_girly said:


> The Switch Premiere in Los Angeles August 16, 2010:








This is a great look!! Have you noticed she never wears any colour of polish  for a pedicure?


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> truelove2, as hard as it might be to believe, some guys don't just look at the exterior.  Maybe, and I can only speculate, she didn't have what they were wanting on the inside. Sure the shell is pretty, no doubt, but it takes more than that for some guys to stick around.


I thought about that too. It doesn't help that she picks celebrities to date. They can be pretty vain and shallow. I've said before - there are many successful and handsome doctors, lawyers and business men who would probably love to date her.


----------



## keychain

Wow! Jennifer looks really good.


----------



## White Orchid

Yep, there's that element too, agreed.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she picks the wrong _boys_.  I'm thinking deep down she's scared of being hurt again and subconsciously picks guys she knows won't settle down w/ her.


----------



## White Orchid

And that too.

I still would love to know why her and Brad split.  As in who broke it off, him or her and of course why...



Jayne1 said:


> I thought about that too. It doesn't help that she picks celebrities to date. They can be pretty vain and shallow. I've said before - there are many successful and handsome doctors, lawyers and business men who would probably love to date her.


----------



## Compass Rose

I've always loved her style.  Very understated.  She's always gorgeous, and when she's 50, she'll probably wear her hair long like that and look great!


----------



## LifeIsAPeach

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/b...gena-soap-bar-secret-flawless-complexion.html

She said $2 soap bar is secret to her good skin.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

White Orchid said:


> And that too.
> 
> I still would love to know why her and Brad split.  As in who broke it off, him or her and of course why...



If you believe her first Vanity Fair article. She addressed that. It was him.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she picks the wrong _boys_.  I'm thinking deep down she's scared of being hurt again and subconsciously picks guys she knows won't settle down w/ her.



I completely agree. 

And I don't blame her.  I'd have the same issue if I were in her shoes. 

She'll move on at some point.  It takes most people 3-5 years to recover after a messy divorce, statistically (for what that's worth), and hers was public and is still following her public image in the press, no matter what she does.  I can see her settling down once she hits the 8-10 year post-divorce mark.  It just takes a little time.

In the meantime, she looks absolutely fabulous and seems to be doing well!


----------



## nataliam1976

Jayne1 said:


>



Hello gorgeous!


----------



## nataliam1976

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she picks the wrong _boys_.  I'm thinking deep down she's scared of being hurt again and subconsciously picks guys she knows won't settle down w/ her.





Spot on, Swanky


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her shoe game or lack there of is baffling.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jayne1 said:


> Warning - _slightly_ NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think she looks better just walking through an airport than she does in some photo shoots.  I like her candids better.  Maybe the paps are better photographers than than the guys doing the fashion spreads. We almost never see her look bad in paparazzi shots.
> 
> Recent out-takes - she's prettier than this, isn't she.




I actually love these


----------



## ellek72

Her legs are perfect.


----------



## Oruka

She looks so gorgeous!!!
Anyone going to checkout switch, I love Jason Bateman


----------



## Swanky

shoes, schmoes, LOL! She's not a clothes/accessories whore - she's a basics chick who knows  what works for her.
I like him too, loved him in Juno!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out at "Good Morning America" (August 19)


----------



## Swanky

oooh, I like that look!

She's on Regis right now, different outfit  and looks pretty.  Her hair color is perfection.


----------



## Jayne1

Look how she's inching into fall with this look.  It's HOT in NYC but she's not dressed for the middle of summer. 

Do you think she picks out her own clothes?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope.


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing she has a LOT of input on what she wears.  None of it's very risky and she always looks like "her".  KWIM?


----------



## DiorDeVille

I love this look!!!  The dress is perfect!

Not crazy about her hair color in this look - is it ashier or is that just me?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like that look too!


----------



## bagaholic85

she has the best legs in hollywood...and shes no spring chicken.   her


----------



## Bella

Jen's got a great bod on her... and she's funny.  Saw her on Chelsea lately last night.


----------



## Oruka

She looks great


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Amazing blue! And the shoes


----------



## shazam

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/08/19/backlash-brewing-over-aniston-using-r-word/?hpt=Sbin

Jennifer Anistons press tour for The Switch hasnt been without *controversial debate*, but this time the actress seems to have said one word too many.
The 41-year-old star made her way to Live! With Regis and Kelly Thursday and let the word retard slip in the middle of a self-deprecating remark.
Aniston was chatting with Regis Philbin and Kristin Cruz from Los Angeles radio station 103.5 about her *Harpers Bazaar Barbra Streisand photos*. Cruz asked how she got in the mood to really embody Streisand, and* Aniston replied*, I play dress-up. I do it for a living, like a retard.

The audience chuckled, and guest host Cruz kept rolling with a follow-up question, but the comment hasnt gone unnoticed.
Many are reacting on the Web to Anistons statement, with some on Twitter saying that her use of the word has led to a loss of respect for the actress - one person even *tweeted* that they're thinking twice about heading out to see "The Switch." Meanwhile, The Special Olympics Movement has issued a statement of their own.
Special Olympics is always disappointed when the R-word is used, especially by someone who is influential to society, the statement reads. The pervasive use of the R-word, even in an off the cuff self-deprecating manner, dehumanizes people with intellectual disabilities and perpetuates painful stereotypes that are a great source of suffering and negative stigma.
The organization added, We hope everyone will take our pledge to stop using the R-word and promote the inclusion and acceptance of people with intellectual disabilities at *www.r-word.org*.
Jennifer Aniston's representation has not yet responded to requests for comment.

---
It sounds like it was just a slip, but she does need to be more careful in her line of work. Many consider this on the same level as using the n-word, f-word, etc. I'm sure a well-written apology will smooth things over, or maybe she'll take a more humorous approach on The Daily Show tonight.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm surprised she didn't know better... but I do find her to be not very articulate in her interviews.  

Her PR people do a better job of getting back at her detractors (an example being the response to Bill O'Reilly's 'Unfair Statement') - her PR people came up with a great comeback.  On her own, she's not that quick.

Having said that - I'm sure she'll recognize her mistake and she and her PR people will genuinely apologize.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I just read this story too, and I agree Jayne, Jennifer's interviews are usually peppered with few words and a lot of her regular "Yeaaaahhhh!"s and "Awwwww"s and "I knooooowwwww"s and usually sounds like she is always caught off-guard.


----------



## keychain

DiorDeVille said:


> I love this look!!!  The dress is perfect!
> 
> Not crazy about her hair color in this look - is it ashier or is that just me?



I think it is more ashy, and a little shorter too.


----------



## Ejm1059

I hate that word and I don't like how easily it's thrown around these days. It's sort of one of those things that is said all the time beind closed doors, but not in public. I'm sure it was not on purpose, but she should've been a little more careful.


----------



## Swanky

people say it all the time here and I wince everytime.  I'm positive she didn't mean to be hurtful, often people w/o a mentally challenged person in their life have no idea that's it's so offensive.  She should apologize.
Her hair is the same color it always is, I saw her on Regis after the morning show pics and it's the usually glossy light caramel/honey color.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out at the "Daily Show with Jon Stewart" (August 19)


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out in NYC (August 19)


----------



## platinum_girly

shazam said:


> &#8220;I play dress-up. I do it for a living, like a retard.&#8221;
> 
> Meanwhile, The Special Olympics Movement has issued a statement of their own.
> &#8220;Special Olympics is always disappointed when the R-word is used, especially by someone who is influential to society,&#8221; the statement reads. &#8220;The pervasive use of the R-word, even in an off the cuff self-deprecating manner, dehumanizes people with intellectual disabilities and perpetuates painful stereotypes that are a great source of suffering and negative stigma.&#8221;
> The organization added, &#8220;We hope everyone will take our pledge to stop using the R-word and promote the inclusion and acceptance of people with intellectual disabilities at *www.r-word.org*.&#8221;


 
I agree here, she SHOULD apologise and take note that these type of terms are not nice to use, not nice at all...

I also detest the word "handicapped" but then i have seen folk seeming to think it is okay but then will come down hard on a celeb when they say something akin to it... which is kinda twisted....

It is all up to the individual i guess, i wouldn't be so hard on Jen for saying it as i would be to folk who would say it is okay to say it (just because it suits them) but then bash someone some time after for saying something similar... i am consistent at least


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

It's an unfortunate use to word, BUT I think it's also a word that has somehow become popular/almost socially acceptable again. I'm sure she didn't mean anything against people with diabilities.


----------



## Jahpson

> someone who is influential to society



huh? 

She is an ACTRESS!!!!!!!!!! 

Some folks (including Anniston apparently) use the "r-word" as slang. She was really poking fun at herself. I don't think she said it with malicious intent or anything.

slang definition:

bad, of poor quality.

see link:

http://onlineslangdictionary.com/definition+of/retarded


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

I think they more meant that alot of people look up to her and could be influenced by her, which is accurate. 



Jahpson said:


> huh?
> 
> She is an ACTRESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace123

Jahpson said:


> huh?
> 
> She is an ACTRESS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Some folks (including Anniston apparently) use the "r-word" as slang. She was really poking fun at herself. I don't think she said it with malicious intent or anything.
> 
> slang definition:
> 
> bad, of poor quality.
> 
> see link:
> 
> http://onlineslangdictionary.com/definition+of/retarded


 
This!


----------



## exotikittenx

I don't like the word "retard" and can understand it being  mean, etc., but I didn't know it was bad to say "handicapped" as well!  What is wrong with handicapped? 

 I think we are being too politically correct these days.  No one ever meant harm with the word handicap.  "Retard" in context is often meant to be an insult, but what's wrong with saying handicapped?  People aren't using it in a maliciouis way, so it's just silly at this point to say it's not PC anymore.  

What the heck are we supposed to say?  Geez louise!  (Or is it bad to say geez louise, too, as it is insulting to both Jesus and Louise?)


----------



## DiorDeVille

It was a thoughtless blunder - I'm sure there was no malicious intent behind it at all, but it probably hurt some people, and I'm sure she and her team will issue an apology, as they should.    These things happen.  We all have our areas of insensitivity that usually just grow out of ignorance and a lack of experience with whatever it may be.  There are real insults and problems in the world - usually identifiable because they involve actions instead of just words - and I think we'd all be well-served to direct most offense toward them.  K, off the soapbox. 

You know, I do think her hair looked ashy - like the same shade but a neutral or cool tone instead of warm (which is super-easy to change for the stylist according to my stylist) - but then in the jeans/NYC photos, it looks the same.  Maybe they just darkened the hair underneath, so it looks ashier when its up?  Odd.


----------



## exotikittenx

^  Yeah, I don't think she meant any harm, there was no hatred in what she said.  She should issue the apology, and people should forgive and move on.


----------



## platinum_girly

exotikittenx said:


> I don't like the word "retard" and can understand it being mean, etc., but I didn't know it was bad to say "handicapped" as well! What is wrong with handicapped?
> 
> I think we are being too politically correct these days. No one ever meant harm with the word handicap. "Retard" in context is often meant to be an insult, but what's wrong with saying handicapped? People aren't using it in a maliciouis way, so it's just silly at this point to say it's not PC anymore.
> 
> What the heck are we supposed to say? Geez louise! (Or is it bad to say geez louise, too, as it is insulting to both Jesus and Louise?)


 
I just PERSONALLY find it offensive, there are "better" terms to use, if somebody is physically different or "challenged" then i would personally say disabled, i was always bought up to believe that "handicapped" was a derogative term, the same as "retard" would be the same kind of derogative term for somebody who was MENTALLY different or "challenged"

I actually just found this quote from Wikipedia: 





> Handicap
> Some people with disabilities do not like the term "handicap" because of a belief that it originally meant someone who could not work and went begging with their cap in hand. This, however, appears to not be the true origin of the word. It originated in a lottery game known as Hand In Cap in the 1600s which involved players placing money in a cap. It moved later into horse racing where it meant bringing the strongest competitors back to the field by giving them extra weight to carry. In golf, it became the number of strokes a player could subtract from his score to give him a chance against better players, so a bigger handicap is actually an advantage in golf. Only in 1915 did it become a term to describe disabled people, when it was used to describe crippled children.[


 
And also: 





> Handicapped: Adjective: 2. (derogatory) Limited by an impediment of some kind.


 
And then i found this from Yahoo answers: 





> As the mother of a deaf child I hate it when my son is referred to as 'handicapped'. It's got crap all to do with political correctness, it's because it's always uttered by people who say, "Oh, isn't it a shame.........he's handicapped.", they have a narrow minded view & that is what's offensive. How would you like it if someone said your childs life was "a shame"? Fortunatly you don't hear it so often nowadays, if you do it's mostly from the older generation but it always makes me roll my eyes. Like it or not the word handicapped has negative conotations. Surely you people are more educated than previous generations?


 
There are plenty others if you care to do a simple search 

But like i said- those are just my opinions on the matter, having grown up with 2 disabled people and seeing and hearing the looks and comments then i can say without doubt the word "handicapped" was used and meant as derogatory and not nice....


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa the pictures of her wearing that tweed dress is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Jahpson

so you can't say handicapped? what are you suppose to say? visually impaired? etc? This is just too much

is "deaf" offensive as well?


----------



## exotikittenx

platinum_girly said:


> I just PERSONALLY find it offensive, there are "better" terms to use, if somebody is physically different or "challenged" then i would personally say disabled, i was always bought up to believe that "handicapped" was a derogative term, the same as "retard" would be the same kind of derogative term for somebody who was MENTALLY different or "challenged"
> 
> I actually just found this quote from Wikipedia:
> 
> And also:
> 
> And then i found this from Yahoo answers:
> 
> There are plenty others if you care to do a simple search
> 
> But like i said- those are just my opinions on the matter, having grown up with 2 disabled people and seeing and hearing the looks and comments then i can say without doubt the word "handicapped" was used and meant as derogatory and not nice....




Thank you for the info.  It seems people are offended by the implication that there is a limitation on their abilities, from what the definition of handicapped actually means.  So wouldn't the same be said for the term "disabled?"  What about all of the handicapped parking spaces?  It's still called that, are they going to have to change all those signs?  The thing is, I don't see how handicapped is derogatory despite the definitions you've provided.  It doesn't appear to mean any harm.  People are always going to be offended by some word.

I've heard people upset by saying "deaf child."  They prefer the word "child" to come first, because they say the focus should be on the child and not the "disability" or whatever you're supposed to call the condition.

I just think people can be too sensitive when others don't mean any harm.  I think someone should just make a big Public Service Announcement and give people a word to say that won't offend anyone because this is just getting ridiculous.  It seems like every few years, a new term pops up, and then a few years later, you can't say that anymore. I can understand how "retard" is thrown around as an insult and hate the word myself, but as for all these other terms, it just leaves me confused.

And really, I don't want to insult anyone so I'd genuinely like to know the word to use that won't offend someone.  I have a family member myself who is special needs, and no one has ever been offended by someone labeling him as "mentally challenged" or handicapped, etc.  To me, it's about the context, and if it's hurled as an insult, that is one thing, but just as a description of the person, I don't see the problem with it.


----------



## platinum_girly

exotikittenx said:


> I can understand how "retard" is thrown around as an insult and hate the word myself, but as for all these other terms, it just leaves me confused.


 
Like i said- to each his own, i have heard many people use the word "retard" to describe someone affectionately, yes you are right- 9 times out of 10 it is HOW something is said or the context that it is said in, which is WHY it confuses me that "handicapped" is socially acceptable to you but not "retard" which leads me to think that our perception of PC words is just how we have been taught to see this words and their meanings and perhaps our own experiences with them...

Which again brings me to the point that i was only ever stating my points of view or feelings on the matter, it shouldn't be something that creates a debate of who is right and who is wrong. See the most annoying thing in the world to me is when someone states their own opinion and then people argue it, are we now not allowed to think how we think or feel how we feel without being questioned on it?


----------



## Swanky

it's pretty subjective IMO . . .  my BFF's little brother is Down's and my cousin has water on the brain, is metally challenged and blind and my MIL has physical limitations. . . 
 the latter 2 can park in "handicap" parking spaces. . . . no one in my family feels it's a derogatory term.  Words have power if you allow them too, also *depends GREATLY on intent for me often.*

Any more JA pics?


----------



## exotikittenx

platinum_girly said:


> Like i said- to each his own, i have heard many people use the word "retard" to describe someone affectionately, yes you are right- 9 times out of 10 it is HOW something is said or the context that it is said in, which is WHY it confuses me that "handicapped" is socially acceptable to you but not "retard" which leads me to think that our perception of PC words is just how we have been taught to see this words and their meanings and perhaps our own experiences with them...
> 
> Which again brings me to the point that i was only ever stating my points of view or feelings on the matter, it shouldn't be something that creates a debate of who is right and who is wrong. See the most annoying thing in the world to me is when someone states their own opinion and then people argue it, are we now not allowed to think how we think or feel how we feel without being questioned on it?



I'm not sure where anyone stated you weren't allowed your opinion.  I was doing the same as you- stating my opinions on it.  But sorry if that annoyed you.  I never thought anything was wrong with questioning something or having discussion on it.  It was actually you who responded to my post first in disagreement to my view on "handicap."  But, I believe everyone is entitled to their opinion- I'm just trying to get a better understanding here and raising questions in regard to what Jennifer Aniston said.


----------



## shazam

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I just read this story too, and I agree Jayne, Jennifer's interviews are usually peppered with few words and a lot of her regular "Yeaaaahhhh!"s and "Awwwww"s and "I knooooowwwww"s and usually sounds like she is always caught off-guard.


 
Yeah, I did catch her on The Daily Show and agree that interviewing is not one of her strengths. She mostly kept repeating back the same words Jon Stewart said to her for some reason. She just came across as not very bright, although she looked great.

I always think of her as the Megan Fox or Kim Kardashian for women since women love to look at her like men love to look at Megan and Kim.

And I totally understand she just made a slip and agree it wasn't malicious at all, but think it would be appropriate to make an apology.


----------



## Swanky

This is a forum . . .  by definition is an online *discussion* site.    There's always a strong possibility anything you post here will be responded to 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...g-scammed-by-salon-owner-its-not-cool-1970241

Jennifer Aniston wasn't surprised when she heard the news that Beverly Hills beauty salon owner Maria Gabriella Perez was charged with fraud for ripping off credit card information from her A-list clients.

Aniston, 41, said Thursday on ABC's Good Morning America that she stopped working with Perez, 51, about five years ago.

"We had a situation that was not cool so I just stopped going to her," Aniston said. "I knew something like this would eventually happen because there's no way you can get away with that. It's terrible."

In addition to Aniston, Perez's celeb clients include Halle Berry, Melanie Griffith and Anne Hathaway. According to a police affidavit, Perez stole $214,000 from actress Liv Tyler alone over a five-month period last year.

Aniston said her damage "wasn't to the extent of these other girls."

If convicted on two counts of fraud, Perez (due in federal court Thursday) could spend up to 25 years behind bars.


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer Aniston's Cheap Beauty Routine

http://www.contactmusic.com/news.nsf/story/jennifer-anistons-cheap-beauty-routine_1159050
Jennifer Aniston uses the same beauty products she used before she became a Hollywood star and her routine costs just $30 a month.

Jennifer Aniston's beauty routine costs just $30 a month.

The 'Switch' actress - who advocates yoga and Pilates work-outs - says that she relies on Neutrogena soap bars to keep her youthful looks.

The 41-year-old actress uses the Peaches and Cream soap from the range and explained that she has "used it since high school."

A friend of the actress revealed that Jennifer has not changed her beauty routine since becoming a Hollywood star.

According to the Daily Express newspaper, a friend said: "She uses the same everyday brands that she did as a struggling actress and even though she has one of the most beautiful faces in Hollywood, it costs her just $30 a month to maintain it."

The actress - who launched her own self-titled perfume at exclusive department store Harrods in London last month - loves the low-cost Cetaphil moisturising creams and lotions.

It has also been revealed that Jennifer prefers to shape her eyebrows herself.

Jennifer's friend explained: "She is a whizz at doing it, so she doesn't even need to go to a salon for waxing and tweezing anymore. Jen can afford lavish high-end face creams and beauty products but she doesn't spend an extra penny on cosmetics."


----------



## platinum_girly

exotikittenx said:


> I'm not sure where anyone stated you weren't allowed your opinion. I was doing the same as you- stating my opinions on it. But sorry if that annoyed you. I never thought anything was wrong with questioning something or having discussion on it. It was actually you who responded to my post first in disagreement to my view on "handicap." But, I believe everyone is entitled to their opinion- I'm just trying to get a better understanding here and raising questions in regard to what Jennifer Aniston said.


 
I apologise if you weren't talking to me in your first comment, i guess someone else discussed the word "handicapped" and i missed it... 

Over here in the UK we have a wheelchair symbol and the word "disabled" is used for parking spaces etc.. so i guess it might be different for different countries? 

And i was only ever referring to my own feelings on the matter, i dislike the use of ANY words that can/are used in a derogatory manner, but then look at the word "bi**h" which is actually a female dog but we all know the main use for that word and then of course "hoe" which is technically just a garden instrument but i hardly ever hear it used for the ACTUAL meaning...


----------



## sweetfacespout

exotikittenx said:


> I don't like the word "retard" and can understand it being  mean, etc., but I didn't know it was bad to say "handicapped" as well!  What is wrong with handicapped?
> 
> I think we are being too politically correct these days.  No one ever meant harm with the word handicap.  "Retard" in context is often meant to be an insult, but what's wrong with saying handicapped?  People aren't using it in a maliciouis way, so it's just silly at this point to say it's not PC anymore.
> 
> What the heck are we supposed to say?  Geez louise!  (Or is it bad to say geez louise, too, as it is insulting to both Jesus and Louise?)


I completely agree, she didn't want to hurt anyone and even though it may not be correct almost everyone is using that word without trying to offend those people (honestly i don't know which term is 'politically correct' nowadays). This is ridiculous.


----------



## karmenzsofia

She's looking gorgeous in that last photo. That's an interesting dress...does anyone know who design it?

As to the R-incident...all I can say is here we go again--a celebrity says a word a group finds offensive, and she/he is automatically branded a despicable person. I find it ironic because everyone uses words that someone, somewhere, some times finds offensive. It is impossible not to, especially given today's obsession with political correctness and the touchiness it promotes. It never ceases to amaze me that a country that prides itself on its freedom of speech is so quick to censor and limit that speech. But that's another topic and one likely to be outside what we can discuss here.

N-word, R-word, C-word, F-word...makes me wonder which word will be next to be hyphenated like this. Their use has gone beyond their original intended use, and that cannot be helped--it's part of how a language evolves. It's people who give these words such power--and often it's not the speakers but the listeners who do this, forgetting that they have the choice and ability to interpret what others say in more than one way. But getting offended and casting stones is more dramatic and cathartic, I guess. We all do it.

I truly believe that the person's motive is more important than the word itself. Did JA intend to insult anyone?

FYI: Mental Retardation is a medical term used to describe a disorder marked by impaired cognitive functioning, developmental delays, and intellectual deficits. Medically speaking, a person can be retarded. For whatever reason, probably because of people started using that word to describe someone they thought was stupid or acting stupidly, the word "retarded" became politically incorrect, and in 2006 the American Association of Mental Retardation changed its name to American Association of Intellectual and Developmental Disabilities. Nevertheless, people being described or diagnosed as mentally handicapped or disabled, intellectually handicapped or disabled, cognitively impaired, developmentally delayed, etc., are still retarded, whether we like the word or not, because the condition remains the same.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

diordeville said:


> it was a thoughtless blunder - i'm sure there was no malicious intent behind it at all, but it probably hurt some people, and i'm sure she and her team will issue an apology, as they should.    These things happen.  We all have our areas of insensitivity that usually just grow out of ignorance and a lack of experience with whatever it may be.  There are real insults and problems in the world - usually identifiable because they involve actions instead of just words - and i think we'd all be well-served to direct most offense toward them.  K, off the soapbox.
> 
> .




ita!


----------



## platinum_girly

karmenzsofia said:


> As to the R-incident...all I can say is here we go again--a celebrity says a word a group finds offensive, and she/he is automatically branded a despicable person. I find it ironic because everyone uses words that someone, somewhere, some times finds offensive. It is impossible not to, especially given today's obsession with political correctness and the touchiness it promotes. It never ceases to amaze me that a country that prides itself on its freedom of speech is so quick to censor and limit that speech. But that's another topic and one likely to be outside what we can discuss here.


 
ITA with this! The thing is, if i am doing something whereupon i feel stupid or silly then i say "OMG i am SUCH a geek!" and i mean it to laugh at myself, i think that is all Jen was doing, it is not like she said something that was intentionally aimed at offending anybody, she was merely making fun of herself...

But yet again people are so quick to jump all over it, which just annoys me, especially when some of those same people that found what Jen said was so offensive but then would happily use other words towards others that the intended recipient MAY find offensive. It never ceases to amaze me how the general population like to see a celebrity fall...baffling!


----------



## exotikittenx

Yeah, no worries, we've all had slip-ups!  Sometimes words really do just slip from our mouths before we have a chance to stop!  It's just unfortunate that celebrities have their lives on tape and so easily recorded and people can jump on them for it.

I think, by the way, this is very different from things that Mel Gibson, for example, has said.  Those things were very hateful, and I'm glad people are reacting to him.  What J.A. said seems like just something that was unintentionally offensive.

Anyway, moving on!  I like her beauty routine and the fact that she does her eyebrows herself!  It's good to see that you don't "need" crazy expensive stuff to look good!


----------



## Swanky

yes, that's what I meant by intent playing a big part of this


----------



## Jayne1

> *Jen Aniston's 'Switch' Bombs at Box Office*
> American moviegoers switched off The Switch -- preferring vampires, killer piranhas, Sylvester Stallone and Julia Roberts, to name a few.
> 
> In its debut weekend, Jennifer Aniston's widely promoted sperm donor comedy landed at eighth place, grossing just $8.1 million, Entertainment Weekly reports. Us Weekly's Thelma Adams wasn't a fan of the film, either: giving it two stars out of four,* Adams says that the actress "treads on all-too-familiar ground; there isn't an exasperated hair flip we haven't already seen 100 times." *
> 
> The Switch was bested by such newcomers as Twilight spoof Vampires Suck (#2, $12.2 million) Bow Wow's Lottery Ticket (#4 with $11 million) and Piranha 3-D (#6, $10 million). Sylvester Stallone's The Expendables nabbed the top spot at $16.5 million, with Julia Roberts' Eat, Pray Love landing at #4 in its second week. Aniston's March action comedy Bounty Hunter, with Gerard Butler, fared better: grossing $20 million in its first weekend, and nearly $70 million overall.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/news/jen-anistons-switch-bombs-at-box-office-2010228




Her movies continue to bomb but she keeps getting work. Is it because of people like us who just like to look at her hair and clothes?  Are we keeping her working and rich?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Although I'm pretty sure they do quite well on dvd. That seems to be a growing market, especially straight to dvd. Maybe the type of films she makes will be the next contender for that market, kind of like lower budget action has been.


----------



## Jayne1

^ Good point.


----------



## Oruka

It was a low budget movie, it cost less than 20 million to make and it going to be profitable at the end.
I hope she has much better luck with the Adam Sandler comedy next spring.


----------



## Minimouse

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston out at the "Daily Show with Jon Stewart" (August 19)


 
All I can say is that dress and that body.... WOW!


----------



## DC-Cutie

UGH! We seriously hope this isn't true!

We may rag on her, but she is SO much better than this raging bag of DOUCHE!

*The MANiston and John Mayer have reportedly reconciled AGAIN.*

The dumbass singer reportedly has been attempting to win her back, and flew her out to meet him in NYC while he was there performing.

A source reveals:

    &#8220;John invited Jen to come out and meet him while he was in Manhattan. He told her he really wanted to see her and even paid for a private jet to fly her from LA. They spent hours in his hotel suite at the Four Seasons, ordering room service and drinking wine. But Jen&#8217;s been hurt by him before and isn&#8217;t prepared to go public with the relationship just yet.&#8221;

So STOOPID. After all the shiz he pulled on her?

It's downright pathetic!

Let's hope this is just a nasty rumor, because gurl - his ass needs to STAY kicked to the curb.

Seriously, bb. You're better than him by a longshot. Find someone else!

Read More: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton http://perezhilton.com/#ixzz0xQz42mcM
Celebrity Juice, Not from Concentrate


----------



## LVmom

They can call The Switch a Jennifer Aniston bomb, but honestly, it's a Jason Bateman movie more than anything else. She really isn't in it much at all in comparison to him.

P.S., I love them both, hated the movie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVmom said:


> They can call The Switch a Jennifer Aniston bomb, but honestly, it's a Jason Bateman movie more than anything else. She really isn't in it much at all in comparison to him.
> 
> P.S., I love them both, hated the movie.



but she's the draw.  She's the one that's getting more publicity from the press junkets.


----------



## Ejm1059

Aniston was the main draw for that movie. Even if she wasn't in the movie that much, she's the big name actress who was to draw her demographic. 

I don't think this will kill her career, but I do think studios are starting to see that she might not be able to carry a movie without another big named actor.


----------



## exotikittenx

I don't know how anyone with self-respect can date John Mayer after all the things he's done, especially to Jessica Simpson not too long ago.  I hope Jen is not dating him.  He is repulsive.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Jayne1 said:


> Her movies continue to bomb but she keeps getting work. Is it because of people like us who just like to look at her hair and clothes?  Are we keeping her working and rich?


I really hope this forces her to start picking  better roles. She always plays it safe and goes for the rom coms. With that said I probably will still see this movie, I really like Jason Bateman.


----------



## nataliam1976

I dont believe a word perez says about Jennifer. He is praying to Angelina and mocking Jen constantly.


----------



## DiorDeVille

exotikittenx said:


> I don't know how anyone with self-respect can date John Mayer after all the things he's done, especially to Jessica Simpson not too long ago.  I hope Jen is not dating him.  He is repulsive.



But are they DATING? Everytime celebs meet up with someone, we hear about how they're back together but why couldn't they just be FWB and they're touching base again while they're in the same town?  It makes far more sense given the people involved and the nature of their careers/travel/personalities/relational history.


----------



## knasarae

DiorDeVille said:


> But are they DATING? Everytime celebs meet up with someone, we hear about how they're back together but why couldn't they just be FWB and they're touching base again while they're in the same town? It makes far more sense given the people involved and the nature of their careers/travel/personalities/relational history.


 
If, and I do stress IF, the report is true then I wouldn't saying flying someone in on a private jet is "touching base again while they're in the same town".  On the other hand you may be right... maybe she flew in for a completely different reason and just happened to see him.  Hollywood is full of lies you never know, lol.

It may be true, and it may be a big pile 'o horse poo.  But if it is true then I agree, I don't think that's smart on her part at all.  John Mayer is musically talented, but relationship-wise not so much lol.


----------



## chloe-babe

Love her in the tweed dress, she is absolutely smoking hot!


----------



## Grace123

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Although I'm pretty sure they do quite well on dvd. That seems to be a growing market, especially straight to dvd. Maybe the type of films she makes will be the next contender for that market, kind of like lower budget action has been.


 

I think this is so true. I know it takes a seriously amazing movie to get me to the theater these days.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm the only one who likes her with John Mayer, but then again, I'm a bit of a John Mayer fan.

Anyway, she needs someone with a strong personality, since she is rather bland.  I think they compliment each other and he can make her life more interesting.  Remember when they were photographed in a public pool (it was at the beginning of their relationship and they were clearly strongly attracted to each other). She would never be in a public pool without someone like him getting her there.

She's always hiding, but with him she's in a more public environment. He gets her out of her home, car, film set and gets her to do fun stuff.

They are probably not together though.


----------



## enigma*cr

chloe-babe said:


> Love her in the tweed dress, she is absolutely smoking hot!




Can anyone id the dress?  Chanel?  Moschino?  Thanks!


----------



## Oruka

^ Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Swanky

^^Please ask in the ID This Forum 

There's love lost between her and John I think . . . he's openly discussed her probably being the love of his life but he messes up everything or something like that. 
I think he's a Douche Lord, but they may have to get back together again and really hit "rock bottom" before it's over for good.

I'd love to see her do a thriller!  She's type cast, needs to break out.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

I think people will just go and see a movie if it has Jennifer in it, especially if they're big fans. The only movie I've ever really liked of hers was "Rumour Has It" and that was because of the great cast.



scarlett_2005 said:


> I really hope this forces her to start picking better roles. She always plays it safe and goes for the rom coms. With that said I probably will still see this movie, I really like Jason Bateman.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> UGH! We seriously hope this isn't true!
> 
> We may rag on her, but she is SO much better than this raging bag of DOUCHE!
> 
> *The MANiston and John Mayer have reportedly reconciled AGAIN.*
> 
> The dumbass singer reportedly has been attempting to win her back, and flew her out to meet him in NYC while he was there performing.
> 
> A source reveals:
> 
> John invited Jen to come out and meet him while he was in Manhattan. He told her he really wanted to see her and even paid for a private jet to fly her from LA. They spent hours in his hotel suite at the Four Seasons, ordering room service and drinking wine. But Jens been hurt by him before and isnt prepared to go public with the relationship just yet.
> 
> So STOOPID. After all the shiz he pulled on her?
> 
> It's downright pathetic!
> 
> Let's hope this is just a nasty rumor, because gurl - his ass needs to STAY kicked to the curb.
> 
> Seriously, bb. You're better than him by a longshot. Find someone else!
> 
> Read More: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton http://perezhilton.com/#ixzz0xQz42mcM
> Celebrity Juice, Not from Concentrate


 
did he just decide that he isn't getting enough attention? why is everybody nice to this man?


----------



## DiorDeVille

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think he's a Douche Lord....
> 
> I'd love to see her do a thriller!  She's type cast, needs to break out.



"Douche Lord" - I love it!!!!  Perfect title.

She'd be amazing in a sort of comedy thriller, I think.  I agree that she needs to branch out - kind of like Julianne Moore has done.  Jen looks amazing but she won't be able to play romantic comedy leads forever.   I never saw it, but wasn't she in a thriller with Clive Owen (can't recall the name) that got good reviews?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it will be really hard to get out of her typecast.  IMO, she seem comfortable there and doesn't really want to step out of those roles.


----------



## Swanky

DiorDeVille said:


> "Douche Lord" - I love it!!!!  Perfect title.
> 
> She'd be amazing in a sort of comedy thriller, I think.  I agree that she needs to branch out - kind of like Julianne Moore has done.  Jen looks amazing but she won't be able to play romantic comedy leads forever.   I never saw it, but wasn't she in a thriller with Clive Owen (can't recall the name) that got good reviews?



yeah, Derailed, I think I'm the only one on earth who liked it, LOL!
I LOVED her in Office Space.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^derailed was a good movie...and office space is one of my all time favs, but she wasnt the reason.

i also liked the good girl


----------



## LifeIsAPeach

I loved Derailed too.


----------



## roxys

I saw derailed this week I liked it. Very dif from
Her usual work.


----------



## bridurkin

Random, but derailed was a way better book than a movie.  I like the movie also.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Going to have to watch it this weekend!  Hope its on netflix - I've heard mostly good things about it.


----------



## Jayne1

^ You'll walk away feeling kind of yucky.  It's not a feel good movie.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Oh.    Maybe I'll save it for a rainy day, then...... 

Thanks for the warning!  It so easy for movies to change to tone of my whole day.


----------



## Swanky

No, not a feel good movie at all 
Very different from her usual roles, and I didn't see Rachel playing the part either.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I actually didn't like Derailed, at all  I'd go as far as to say it's one of the worst movies I've seen. If you want that kind of story but a great movie, watch Birthday Girl with Nicole Kidman. Very similar story and tone, but the quality is incomparably better imo.


----------



## DivineMissM

Did anyone see her on Chelsea Lately the other night?  She was fabulous.  It reminded me how much I like her.


----------



## SugarDaisy

I thought Derailed was pretty good as well.


----------



## platinum_girly

DivineMissM said:


> Did anyone see her on Chelsea Lately the other night? She was fabulous. It reminded me how much I like her.


 
I watched, i thought she did really well, the comments about having her personal trainer live with her made me giggle...


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


> I watched, i thought she did really well, the comments about having her personal trainer live with her made me giggle...




The whole thing made me giggle.  When they were talking about her perfume was really funny.

Here's a video of the interview for anyone who missed it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0hnbyvftC4


----------



## Swanky

I saw her and loved it!


----------



## gueancla

DivineMissM said:


> The whole thing made me giggle.  When they were talking about her perfume was really funny.
> 
> Here's a video of the interview for anyone who missed it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0hnbyvftC4



I love it. Thanks for sharing the video. Can anyone ID her wedge shoes...please?


----------



## Swanky

please post in the ID Forum


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> The whole thing made me giggle.  When they were talking about her perfume was really funny.
> 
> Here's a video of the interview for anyone who missed it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0hnbyvftC4


I listen to her interviews and never learn a thing.  Chelsea was carrying that segment and Jen was mirroring.  

As a fragrance junkie, we have yet to hear her accurately describe the notes of her new scent.  I'm going to order a decant (not the whole bottle unless I like it) and figure it out myself.

I do love Jen's smile though... she has one of the prettiest smiles in Hollywood... and I wish I could wear white jeans and look so good!


----------



## Swanky

I've never really heard a celeb "accurately describe notes" of their fragrance.
Jen is very laid back I don't think she'd do any media if she wasn't obligated to.


----------



## DivineMissM

I can't wait to smell her perfume.  I bet it's yummy.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've never really heard a celeb "accurately describe notes" of their fragrance.


Since I'm a bit of a perfume collector I have to say that yes, many celebs do have a list of notes memorized. Not the Paris Hilton and Britney Spears types whose fragrance lines are produced under licensing arrangement for mass market chains... I'm thinking of celebs like Sarah Jessica Parker and even Kim K.  These women are able to describe their own scents.

I'm not expecting Jen to list every single note of course, since the specific aroma chemicals are often synthetics and the actual names don't sound very glamorous... but I wish she would give us a general idea of what the fragrance contains.  As a consumer, that's all we have to go on.

There are dozens of new fragrances being released every week and I don't have the time and patience to try and smell them all.  I don't expect her to tell me everything I want to know but I do wish she would offer a few clues so I can figure out if I should send away for a decant or not.


----------



## iluvmybags

I LVE this dress so much!!


----------



## Grace123

iluvmybags said:


> I LVE this dress so much!!


 

Beautiful!!! Love the shoes too.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Jennifer Aniston, the star of "Friends" and former wife of Brad Pitt, had a rhinoplasty in January 2007, although she vehemently denies having gotten a full nose job, insisting that the nose surgery was carried out to correct a deviated septum and not for cosmetic reasons. Aniston's trip to plastic surgeon Dr. Raj Kanodia caused a major controversy, as the star was caught by cameras outside the surgeon's offices. Reappearing outside of the clinic, Aniston was sporting black and blue bruises across the tip of her nose, right eyebrow, and upper lip. As deviated septums do not typically lead to extensive bruising and swelling, it appears the nose surgery was a full rhinoplasty. The star told People "I had (a deviated septum) fixed - best thing I ever did. I slept like a baby for the first time in years." Aniston also felt that the nose tip was still not thin enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston: Breast Augmentation?Jennifer Aniston Faces Another Breast Augmentation Rumor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former friend Jennifer Aniston has faced plastic surgery rumors before, but the latest are nearly laughable.
> 
> 40 year old Jennifer Aniston is photographed nearly as much offscreen as she is on and when she was on the set of her upcoming film The Bounty a magazine noticed that Jen was looking bustier than usual. They then attributed the growth to a breast augmentation given via injection, known as Macrolane.
> 
> Macrolane is a hyaluronic acid, the same family as many facial fillers, like Restylane. Macrolane injections are not yet available for breast augmentation in the US because its safety is not known.
> 
> Plastic surgeon Dr John Di Saia says, Macrolane is a filler similar to Restylane. Its long-term affects in the breast are unknown. I wouldnt recommend it at present.
> 
> Plastic surgeon Dr. Sherrell Aston says, I see no evidence that Jennifer Aniston has had Breast Augmentation by any technique. I think her breasts are completely natural. Hyaluronic Acid injections to the breast is procedure that is not available in the United States (thank goodness!) for Breast Augmentation. As it has not been approved by the FDA. The injectable filler that is being used in other parts of the world is a acid gel that, in my opinion, has the potential for significant problems. At best it is temporary and the long term potential for confusion in mammograms is unknown. I have seen results from Europe where the patient describes increased breast volume for only 3 -4 months. In addition there scars on the breast left by the cannula injection site. Im told that the injections can be expensive. I do not see them playing a major role in Breast Augmentation Surgery in the US.
> 
> Manhattan plastic surgeon Dr. Jennifer Walden says, Macrolane is typically used for this lunch hour breast enhancement procedure in the UK since it is not FDA approved in the US yet for good reason. Macrolane is a temporary hyaluronic acid filler similar to Restylane used by some in order to increase bust size, but only up to one cup size bigger. Like any treatment where foreign material is being introduced into the body there are risks and complications. After injection of hyaluronic acid or fat into the breast there have been reports of encapsulation, interference with mammography, cysts, palpable lumps, and absorption of the material. I think Jennifer Aniston is smarter than that and likely did not get this procedure. Mild fluctuations in breast size are common with hormonal variations in the cycle as well as the use of certain types of padded or push-up bras.
> 
> Reportedly, when Jen heard the rumors, she laughed them off. A rep for the beautiful actress says, the article is a complete fabrication, telling GossipCop.com, Jennifer has not had a boob job.
> 
> Jennifer Aniston paid a secret (not anymore) visit to celebrity plastic surgeon Dr. Raj Kanodia (the surgeon who did the noses of Ashlee Simpson and Cameron Diaz) on Saturday, January 20 and allegedly had a nose surgery. While Anistons representative Kevin Huvane acknowledges that Aniston was at Dr. Kanodias office that day, he denies that the star had a full rhinoplasty, insisting that she was there to correct a deviated septum. Jennifer had a procedure done to correct a deviated septum that was incorrectly done over 12 years ago, said Kevin Huvane.
> 
> According to US Weekly, one day after appearing in a guest spot on Courtney Coxs new TV series Dirt, Aniston was dropped off by her driver at Dr. Kanodias office in Beverly Hills. The 37-year old came reappeared outside the surgeons office over four hours later sporting black and blue bruises across the tip of her nose, right eyebrow, and upper lip. When Aniston realised that photographers were snapping pictures when she came out, she covered her nose with her hands.
> 
> While the representative vehemently denies that Aniston had a full-fledged rhinoplasty, a source tells US Weekly that the star has wanted to change her nose for over a decade. Jen has hated her nose ever since her first nose job, a source close to the actress tells Us. She always said how lousy it was and that her nose was still too wide.
> 
> The coming weeks will be telling as far as whether Jennifer Aniston had a mere corrective procedure or an actual rhinoplasty. Even if Aniston had a rhinoplasty, the changes may be so subtle (i.e. tip being raised, bridge being thinned) that it will be difficult to notice them considering that she went to a top surgeon. Regardless, it must be a bit unsettling for the star to be busted after trying to stage a low-profile visit to a plastic surgeon. Hollywood plastic surgeons may just need to come up with make-shift operating rooms in star homes or hotels to give them the privacy they need.
> 
> Finally, it is worthwhile to note that other rumors have been swirling about Jennifer Aniston having had a breast augmentation recently. Predictably, some tabloids now have a theory that all these procedures are a reaction to Jenns parting from Brad Pitt, the incessant reminders of Brangelina in the tabloids, and recent breakup from Vince Vaugh. Well just have to see how she looks in a few weeks.
> 
> Breast Augmentation
> 
> Top:Larger Breasts; Bottom: Smaller Breasts
> Breast Implants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston has also been the subject of a breast augmentation rumor, although this rumor is not confirmed. These rumors were sparked after Jennifer Aniston was seen with breasts that appeared to have grown. Aniston has denied the claims, insisting that the growth of her breasts is due to weight gain from eating a "couple cheese plates too many." Aniston said Its called 10 pounds. Youre either Look at the bump or pregnant when, instead, its like a couple (of) cheese plates too many. You gain weight and thats where it goes on me."
> The following article is reprinted from Make Me Heal 's Celebrity Plastic Surgery News. The article, along with photos can be found at the following link: Has Jennifer Aniston Gotten Breast Implants?.
> 
> Has Jennifer Aniston Gotten Breast Implants?
> Previous rumors about Jennifer Aniston having a breast augmentation have reignited again after the seemingly more buxom accepted an award for best female star at the Peoples Choice Awards on January 9, 2007. The Daily Mail captured Jennifer bending down slightly and revealing a somewhat fuller looking set of breasts. Looking stunning in a white dress, its hard to tell whether Jennifer had paid a recent visit to the plastic surgeon or had simply shopped for a good push up bra and made shrewd use of adhesive tape ahead of her big awards night. Jennifer Aniston has denied previous allegations that shes had everything from a breast augmentation to a breast lift, going on record on the Oprah Show and saying that her seemingly growing chest is attributed to weight gain from eating a couple cheese plates too many. Aniston said Its called 10 pounds. Youre either Look at the bump or pregnant when, instead, its like a couple (of) cheese plates too many. You gain weight and thats where it goes on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recently single actress parted ways from actor Vince Vaughn right before Christmas after learning that he shacked up with a 20-year old student during a trip to Budapest in November of last year. While conventional wisdom would have everyone speculating that after having endured two breakups from two-timing boyfriends (Vaughn for the student and Brad Pitt for Angelina Jolie) Jennifer Aniston needed a boost, were not really sure if this story is holds true. The refreshingly natural looking 37-year old star is hot in our book with or sans the breast implants. If anyone shoots any photos of Jennifer in a bathing suit in the near future, please send them in to us so we can revisit this still unconfirmed rumor.



I didn't realise she had gotten PS...strange...


----------



## Liya

platinum_girly said:


> I didn't realise she had gotten PS...strange...



Oh yes. She has done many things, but in a tasteful manner.


----------



## DivineMissM

Liya said:


> Oh yes. She has done many things, but in a tasteful manner.
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2007/03/24/jennifer_aniston_wire-1.jpg



She looks totally different in those two photos.  However, I can't really tell what she's had done.  Most of the change appears to have come from age, makeup, and eyebrow shape.  Her eyes do look a little bigger, but I can't tell if it's makeup/eyebrows or if she's had work done.  Either way, she looks great and whatever she did do was done very well!


----------



## platinum_girly

I googled photos and found these old shots:





















Definately changes for the better, ESPECIALLY the nose job and hairdo...

PS- i found her supported charities list, great girl!


----------



## Swanky

I agree!

I don't think she has implants though


----------



## Jayne1

^ Swanky - doesn't it look like she has implants? 

A few years ago, there were pictures circulating of out takes from some move she did where she was topless. (They didn't show her topless in the movie, but in the out takes she was topless.) Her boobs were kind of sagging and there was a loss of fullness in the top portion.

Breast lifts need some kind of implant don't they? If there is no implant, the breast can be lifted but there will be no fullness in the upper part of the breast.  If the person wants volume and some fullness, don't they need an implant for that?

She's gearing up for some slightly risqué movie, isn't it possible she's getting ready (really ready!) for this movie...


----------



## Swanky

not to me, look like she's running and they're bouncing up in that pic.
If she has them, they're REALLY good and very subtle IMO.
I had a lift and I think they can appear fuller on top after a lift due to change in proportion.


----------



## platinum_girly

Looks like here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Before is bottom photo and after is top photo...


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> not to me, look like she's running and they're bouncing up in that pic.
> If she has them, they're REALLY good and very subtle IMO.
> I had a lift and I think they can appear fuller on top after a lift due to change in proportion.



But didn't you have an lift with implants - or no?

You're the expert, that's why I ask.


----------



## Swanky

nu-uh, I'm no expert! LOL! 
My PS said I'd be happy w/ my boobs "upper pole fullness" w/o implants, I got implants to maintain my size.
That top pic is REALLY weird, she's in a weird position and even in other pics where's she's slightly bent her boobs don't look like that.  Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## platinum_girly

There is a TON of speculation regarding this on the net:

















Interesting...


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> nu-uh, I'm no expert! LOL!
> My PS said I'd be happy w/ my boobs "upper pole fullness" w/o implants, I got implants to maintain my size.
> That top pic is REALLY weird, she's in a weird position and even in other pics where's she's slightly bent her boobs don't look like that.  Not sure what's going on there.



Got it - thanks.


----------



## Swanky

this is like 4+ yrs old{?}


----------



## platinum_girly

Well i obvs just seen it recently which is why i bought it up, lol!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> nu-uh, I'm no expert! LOL!
> My PS said I'd be happy w/ my boobs "upper pole fullness" w/o implants, I got implants to maintain my size.
> That top pic is REALLY weird, she's in a weird position and even in other pics where's she's slightly bent her boobs don't look like that.  Not sure what's going on there.




I'm guessing she's heavily taped...or something.  It's a weird looking pic for sure!


----------



## keychain

Could it be that she's done more upper body work and gained a few pounds?


----------



## Swanky

she's changed her body over the years w/ yoga/pilates. . .  anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Brina

*Jennifer dating Harry Morton?*



> Recently, Jennifer Aniston denied her reunion with John Mayer. But, now Jennifer Aniston was spotted with a new man, who previously dated Lindsay Lohan. She was spotted with Harry Morton for a dinner at the Sunset Tower hotel.
> 
> Jennifer Aniston and Harry Morton sat side by side in the dinner party and they both posed for the photos together as well. According to the onlooker in the hotel, they both seem to be very much comfortable with each other and Jennifer Aniston touched his arm several times.
> 
> According to the sources, When her mystery date left for the restroom, she took the opportunity to primp by reapplying her lipstick.
> 
> Back in 2006, Harry Morton and Lindsay Lohan dated for three months. Later Harry Morton denied the news by saying that Lindsay Lohan was not his girlfriend. But, they both were spotted kissing several times.
> 
> source: http://www.starcelebritys.com


----------



## ellacoach

DivineMissM said:


> I can't wait to smell her perfume. I bet it's yummy.


 
I have a bottle and I can confirm that it is yummy! I got it a few weeks ago and have been wearing it every day since. The only thing is it doesn't last long...but other than that it's a light, lovely, beautiful scent.


----------



## DivineMissM

Brina said:


> *Jennifer dating Harry Morton?*




I don't know who this guy is, but if he dated Lindsay Lohan he can't be that great of a catch.  Surely Jen can do better.


----------



## Jahpson

her boobies were that big when she was with her ex husband.


----------



## Jayne1

ellacoach said:


> I have a bottle and I can confirm that it is yummy! I got it a few weeks ago and have been wearing it every day since. *The only thing is it doesn't last long..*.but other than that it's a light, lovely, beautiful scent.


Not lasting long is fine with me. I have hundreds and hundreds of fragrances - I like being able to switch scents in the middle of the day. 

Can you describe what it smells like? Initially when she said she would be putting her name on a perfume,  she said she wanted a "non-perfume" and that she hated all things artificially scented.  Can you in a general sort of way, describe the notes for me?

I still can't understand why this was only launched in England - it seems that the fragrance launch was very badly handled.


----------



## DivineMissM

Here's what I found regarding the notes:

"the notes for Lolavie include citrus grove accord, rose water, night blooming jasmine, wild violets, Amazon lily, musk, amber and sandalwood. Per Jennifer Aniston&#8230;

    &#8230;I wanted this fragrance to be a personal library of scent memories. For example, my love of night blooming jasmine has lasted a lifetime. Growing up in California, I distinctly remember the scent of the jasmine on summer evenings.

    [...] I consider the scent of the ocean to be one of life&#8217;s most uplifting sensual experiences. No aroma is quite so purifying, humbling and exhilarating. The combination of the salty air and tropical oils reminds me of long sunny days on the beach &#8211; pure happiness."

From http://www.nstperfume.com/2010/04/16/jennifer-aniston-lolavie-new-perfume/


----------



## ellacoach

Jayne1 said:


> Not lasting long is fine with me. I have hundreds and hundreds of fragrances - I like being able to switch scents in the middle of the day.
> 
> Can you describe what it smells like? Initially when she said she would be putting her name on a perfume, she said she wanted a "non-perfume" and that she hated all things artificially scented. Can you in a general sort of way, describe the notes for me?
> 
> I still can't understand why this was only launched in England - it seems that the fragrance launch was very badly handled.


 
Sorry, I'm just seeing this now. I'm horrible at describing scents, but would agree with the description that DivineMissM posted...in parts. For me the notes that really stand out are the Jasmine and Lily, but not in a strong way. I don't really smell the musk, sandlewood or amber. And it's not necessarily a scent that reminds me of the beach, but I do love it and highly recommend. Hope this helps.


----------



## iluvmybags

*FIRST PHOTOS: Jennifer Aniston Glows in Cougar Town*

The _Friends_ are reunited once again. Looking better than ever, *Jennifer Aniston* is caught in a sneak peak from her guest spot on longtime pal *Courteney Cox*&#8217;s ABC show _Cougar Town_.

_The Switch_ actress, 41, plays a psychiatrist named Bonnie in the show&#8217;s season 2 premiere on Sept. 22.

In new photos released from the set, Aniston is wearing her blonde-streaked long hair casual and wavy as she poses with a youthful-looking Cox. Aniston, a dog lover, is also shown sitting on a park bench with a little white dog. No hint of whether she&#8217;ll have any on-screen romance, though in real life she&#8217;s been out recently with cast member *Josh Hopkins*. &#8211;Sara Hamme


----------



## iluvmybags

I tried embedding the You Tube video here, but it's not working for some reason

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMKtVORcTHw


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

*FIRST PICS: Jen Aniston, Courteney Cox Reunite on Cougar Town Set!*

Jen 'n Courteney: together again!

ABC has released new pics of *Jennifer Aniston* filming her cameo on _Cougar Town_, in which her best pal and former Friends cohort *Courteney Cox* stars.

In the show's Sept. 22 season-two premiere, Aniston, 41, will play a "shrink named Bonnie" to Cox's character Jules, the show's executive producer Bill Lawrence told *Entertainment Weekly*.

"Kind of a get-too-involved-in-her-life-type of therapist," Lawrence added.

Aniston also made a new friend on the set: actor *Josh Hopkins*, who plays Cox's love interest on the show. As reported in the new *Us Weekly*, Aniston and hunky Hopkins, 40, had a romantic Sept. 2 date at West Hollywood's Madeo eatery. "They seemed to enjoy each other's company," a fellow diner tells Us.

It's the second post-_Friends_ reunion for Aniston and Cox; in 2007, they shared a passionate kiss on _Dirt_, Cox's short-lived FX drama.

Will Aniston return to _Cougar Town_? "I'm crossing my fingers that if she has a good time it'll happen again," Lawrence said.


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> I tried embedding the You Tube video here, but it's not working for some reason
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMKtVORcTHw



I found out what I was doing wrong


----------



## VeraC

While I think it's ridiculous how there are always rumors that she's dating someone she's worked with, I'm kinda hoping this is true because it would be a nice match I think.  He's pretty hot and they have the TV thing in common.  Way better than John Mayer.



iluvmybags said:


> Aniston also made a new friend on the set: actor *Josh Hopkins*, who plays Cox's love interest on the show. As reported in the new *Us Weekly*, Aniston and hunky Hopkins, 40, had a romantic Sept. 2 date at West Hollywood's Madeo eatery. "They seemed to enjoy each other's company," a fellow diner tells Us.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Is he the one who plays Courtney Cox's ex husband on the show?


----------



## VeraC

He's the guy that lives across the street and started dating Courtney Cox's character towards the end of last season.


----------



## iluvmybags

not the most flattering pic!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

VeraC said:


> He's the guy that lives across the street and started dating Courtney Cox's character towards the end of last season.




Ok, got it, thanks! I haven't really been watching...


----------



## Grace123

I may have to tune into this show, it looks pretty good even w/out the "Friends" reunion. 

As usual, Ms. Aniston looks fab!


----------



## karo

I would so like to see her dating Josh. They would make a cute couple


----------



## MichelleAntonia

So any word on when her perfume will be out in the States? I can't find that info anywhere!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Jennifer Aniston laughs during a lunch break from filming her upcoming flick Wanderlust while eating a healthy salad on Monday (September 13) in Atlanta, Georgia.
> 
> Wanderlust is the new Judd Apatow film also starring Jennifers The Object of My Affection co-star Paul Rudd. The movie centers on a couple who take refuge at a commune after they lose all their money.
> 
> The 40-year-old actress will guest star on the second season premiere of her best friend Courteney Coxs comedy Cougar Town. The episode airs next Wednesday (September 22) at 9:30pm ET on ABC!


----------



## Jahpson

her salad looks delicious...thats all I got


----------



## Lola24

I think a lot of what we are seeing with Jen's tata's is normal....  I'm a 30 D/ 32 C natural, and I can look rather small in some triangle top type styles or no bra, but if I'm wearing something that scoops the breast tissue I can have A LOT of cleavage.  I also have rather large fluctuations with hormones throughout the month..... the tank top pics don't surprise me either, a ribbed tank shows off differently than others, she could have way different bras on, or even a sports bra in one pic which will totally change the shape......  I could probably pull out 10 different pictures of me over the years where someone could swear I had implants, the correct fitting bra and certain types of clothes/dresses can make all the difference.


----------



## Grace123

Damn. The LEGS on that girl!


----------



## Swanky

her legs are amazing! These are pics on the lot, she's not out in public here.


----------



## hugable

Those legs!  That body!


----------



## keychain

Jahpson said:


> her salad looks delicious...thats all I got




It does! I'll have some of what Jen's having.


----------



## kmh1190

She's so cute.  I love that last outfit on her.


----------



## iluvmybags

Watch This Now: Jennifer Aniston on _Cougar Town_

Best _Friends_ forever! If you've wanted to see Monica and Rachel together again, you'll get your chance this Wednesday at 9:30 p.m. on ABC: *Jennifer Aniston* joins her former costar *Courteney Cox* on _Cougar Town_. Press play above to see a sneak peek for yourself!

Do you like what you see? Are you going to tune in for this episode?

http://www.eonline.com/videos/v71979_jennifer-aniston-visits-cougar-town.html


----------



## keychain

It's cool that Jen and Courtney will be performing together.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.theatlantic.com/culture/...ugar-town-reminding-us-why-shes-a-star/63468/
Jennifer Aniston on 'Cougar Town': Reminding Us Why She's a Star
SEP 23 2010, 4:00 PM ET 

Jennifer Aniston guest-starred as Courteney Cox's therapist on last night's Cougar Town. Dressed in one of those long, draping "eccentric lady" linen dresses and choking on honeysuckle-scented incense, her character confuses patients' histories, wears a crystal around her neck to protect her from cancer, and says things like, "Mother of Buddha!" when she's angry. Aniston's performance was delightfully weird and offbeat&#8212;and comedically sharp, a welcome change from the generic and bland film roles she's played in the years since Friends ended. Last night's performance spotlighted her gifts as a character actress&#8212;and served as a frustrating reminder of what we've been missing since she has (all but) abandoned that niche of acting.


In the Friends pilot, Rachel Green (the character that Aniston made iconic) burst into Central Perk soaking wet and wearing a wedding dress befitting Little Bo Peep. She was a spoiled daddy's girl from Long Island with a shrill voice, over-the-top emotions, and a comic self-centeredness. Over the series' 10 seasons, Aniston developed Rachel into a kooky, ditzy, bumbling nutjob with a knack for slapstick, pratfalls, and silly faces&#8212;relatable and endearing, of course, but hardly an ingénue. 

But when she skyrocketed to superstardom (with a little help from a permanent residency on the covers of gossip rags), Hollywood latched on to the idea of Aniston being precisely that&#8212;the ingénue (and often bland) romantic lead. When Friends ended its run, she signed on to a string of generic romantic comedies. Her first wide release, Rumor Has It, was a major box office disappointment, with Aniston playing an engaged professional unsure of whether marriage is for her (reviews were similarly unkind). She took on similar roles in Derailed, Love Happens, and The Bounty Hunter, with each film tanking. She's had box office successes with films like Bruce Almighty and Marley & Me, but the supporting wife characters she played lacked any depth or distinctive quirk, and frankly, could've been acted by any Hollywood starlet without affecting the film's outcome.

While the press gestates as to why she's so famous despite her failures, and a survey of blog opinion on the actress continues to be decidedly unfavorable, it's worth remembering she is a talented actress. In addition to her Friends acclaim, she won glowing reviews for her performance in 2002's The Good Girl, as a bored discount store clerk in a small town. Her most recent release The Switch&#8212;in which she plays a free spirit and channels a bit of Rachel Green&#8212;was her most well-received performance in years. It's certainly no coincidence that of Aniston's leading roles, these two roles were the most layered, odd, and left-of-center&#8212;and relied most on Aniston's skills as a character actress.

Similarly, her success as a guest star on TV is intriguing. In an episode of 30 Rock last season, Aniston played a sexed up woman who stalked Alec Baldwin, interpreted "living on the edge" as stealing a cop's gun and framing her date for doing it, and who cycled crazy business ventures (for that episode, it was custom-designed hats). The stint was critically praised and was nominated for an Emmy. 

Her loopy performance on last night's Cougar Town was the comic highlight of the episode (critics enjoyed her too). These two larger than life roles allowed Aniston to revisit her physical comedy prowess, and showed were her true talent lies

It is unlikely that Aniston&#8212;who is undeniably a movie star now and will have no trouble finding more feature work&#8212;will return to TV in any regular capacity. But what if she were to turn her one-off guest appearances into a recurring role, in the vein of Jon Hamm on 30 Rock, or even Tom Selleck back in the Friends days? It's easy to see how a character actress as beautiful and talented as Jennifer Aniston could be confused for a Hollywood ingénue, but as last night's Cougar Town proved, playing these silly characters is really when Jen's at her best. And is exactly why she's such a star.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20428908,00.html

*Rep: Enough with the Jennifer Aniston-John Mayer Rumors
*By Julie Jordan

Friday September 24, 2010 12:30 PM EDT

John Mayer and Jennifer Aniston


Contrary to rumors, there's no reconciliation between Jennifer Aniston and John Mayer, her rep tells PEOPLE. A recent tabloid story suggesting Aniston and Mayer spent time together in Georgia while she films her new romantic comedy, Wanderlust, and are back together is "a work of fiction," says her rep. "Jennifer is not romantically involved with John Mayer."


----------



## tomz_grl

^good!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Tribeca November 15, 2010:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Damn, she sure knows how to dress!


----------



## platinum_girly

^true


----------



## tomz_grl

She's lovely...


----------



## Jahpson

not crazy about calf boots, but it works.


----------



## roxys

i love her style! she never looks bad


----------



## Swanky

Gorjy McPrettiness!


----------



## Grace123

MichelleAntonia said:


> Damn, she sure knows how to dress!



You can say that again. I'm drooling over the jacket and boots.


----------



## NicolesCloset

she is just a showstopper!! Makes these younger hollywood girls look like they cannot dress at all compared to Jen.


----------



## alouette

NicolesCloset said:


> she is just a showstopper!! *Makes these younger hollywood girls look like they cannot dress at all compared to Jen.*



That's because they really can't dress!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Even with "stylists"


----------



## Jahpson

agreed


----------



## knasarae

Love that look. She makes it look so effortless too.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love her jacket, but I'm not really a fan of the boots.


----------



## viciel

For whatever reason, she reminds me of a younger version of Diane Keaton...love DK!



platinum_girly said:


> Out in Tribeca November 15, 2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving a photoshoot in NYC November 14 2010:


----------



## antakusuma

Is that the price tag on the boots? eek!



platinum_girly said:


> Out in Tribeca November 15, 2010:


----------



## Jahpson

platinum_girly said:


> Leaving a photoshoot in NYC November 14 2010:



love love love this look!


----------



## jennytalula

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/culture/...ugar-town-reminding-us-why-shes-a-star/63468/
> Jennifer Aniston on 'Cougar Town': Reminding Us Why She's a Star
> SEP 23 2010, 4:00 PM ET
> 
> Jennifer Aniston guest-starred as Courteney Cox's therapist on last night's Cougar Town. Dressed in one of those long, draping "eccentric lady" linen dresses and choking on honeysuckle-scented incense, her character confuses patients' histories, wears a crystal around her neck to protect her from cancer, and says things like, "Mother of Buddha!" when she's angry. Aniston's performance was delightfully weird and offbeatand comedically sharp, a welcome change from the generic and bland film roles she's played in the years since Friends ended. Last night's performance spotlighted her gifts as a character actressand served as a frustrating reminder of what we've been missing since she has (all but) abandoned that niche of acting.
> 
> 
> In the Friends pilot, Rachel Green (the character that Aniston made iconic) burst into Central Perk soaking wet and wearing a wedding dress befitting Little Bo Peep. She was a spoiled daddy's girl from Long Island with a shrill voice, over-the-top emotions, and a comic self-centeredness. Over the series' 10 seasons, Aniston developed Rachel into a kooky, ditzy, bumbling nutjob with a knack for slapstick, pratfalls, and silly facesrelatable and endearing, of course, but hardly an ingénue.
> 
> But when she skyrocketed to superstardom (with a little help from a permanent residency on the covers of gossip rags), Hollywood latched on to the idea of Aniston being precisely thatthe ingénue (and often bland) romantic lead. When Friends ended its run, she signed on to a string of generic romantic comedies. Her first wide release, Rumor Has It, was a major box office disappointment, with Aniston playing an engaged professional unsure of whether marriage is for her (reviews were similarly unkind). She took on similar roles in Derailed, Love Happens, and The Bounty Hunter, with each film tanking. She's had box office successes with films like Bruce Almighty and Marley & Me, but the supporting wife characters she played lacked any depth or distinctive quirk, and frankly, could've been acted by any Hollywood starlet without affecting the film's outcome.
> 
> While the press gestates as to why she's so famous despite her failures, and a survey of blog opinion on the actress continues to be decidedly unfavorable, it's worth remembering she is a talented actress. In addition to her Friends acclaim, she won glowing reviews for her performance in 2002's The Good Girl, as a bored discount store clerk in a small town. Her most recent release The Switchin which she plays a free spirit and channels a bit of Rachel Greenwas her most well-received performance in years. It's certainly no coincidence that of Aniston's leading roles, these two roles were the most layered, odd, and left-of-centerand relied most on Aniston's skills as a character actress.
> 
> Similarly, her success as a guest star on TV is intriguing. In an episode of 30 Rock last season, Aniston played a sexed up woman who stalked Alec Baldwin, interpreted "living on the edge" as stealing a cop's gun and framing her date for doing it, and who cycled crazy business ventures (for that episode, it was custom-designed hats). The stint was critically praised and was nominated for an Emmy.
> 
> Her loopy performance on last night's Cougar Town was the comic highlight of the episode (critics enjoyed her too). These two larger than life roles allowed Aniston to revisit her physical comedy prowess, and showed were her true talent lies
> 
> It is unlikely that Anistonwho is undeniably a movie star now and will have no trouble finding more feature workwill return to TV in any regular capacity. But what if she were to turn her one-off guest appearances into a recurring role, in the vein of Jon Hamm on 30 Rock, or even Tom Selleck back in the Friends days? It's easy to see how a character actress as beautiful and talented as Jennifer Aniston could be confused for a Hollywood ingénue, but as last night's Cougar Town proved, playing these silly characters is really when Jen's at her best. And is exactly why she's such a star.
> 
> 
> assets.theatlantic.com/static/mt/assets/culture_test/jenaniston30rock_post.jpg



This article is a good read and so true! Thanks for that.
She really should choose her roles more wisely. I'm not sure if I see Cougar Town as something that is worth staying at, but I would love to see her more often again.


----------



## DivineMissM

platinum_girly said:


> Leaving a photoshoot in NYC November 14 2010:



  Love it!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the Bal jacket


----------



## platinum_girly

On the Set of Wonderlust in NYC November 18,2010:


----------



## roxys

Love the jacket!


----------



## Swanky

OOOOOH, perfect hair color as usual!!!


----------



## Awwgeez

She looks amazing! I think she looks better now, than when she was younger.


----------



## DivineMissM

Awwgeez said:


> She looks amazing! I think she looks better now, than when she was younger.



  I agree!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Me tooo


----------



## platinum_girly

> Jennifer Aniston bundles up in a leather jacket as she films new scenes for her upcoming movie Wanderlust in New York City on Thursday morning (November 18).
> 
> The 41-year-old actress was joined by costar Paul Rudd as they filmed in a real estate office for the new comedy.
> 
> Last night, Jennifer was spotted enjoying dinner with a few girlfriends at Ty Lounge at the Four Seasons Hotel. She was spotted eating salmon and sipping vodka, according to People.


----------



## jennytalula

I love her glasses!
Not a fan of all leather though.


----------



## snibor

Stunning.  I want her hair!

The first picture with jeans and leather jacket is interesting to me--she has brown boots on even with a black jacket and it looks great!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Do you think Phoebe knows? 

She looks so pretty in that last photo


----------



## Jahpson

love love love the boots and jacket. Her fall/winter wardrobe is ALWAYS on point!


----------



## Awwgeez

ILoveMyBug said:


> Do you think Phoebe knows?
> 
> She looks so pretty in that last photo




Haha!


----------



## gsmom

her body is so bangin! 

Wish she would cut her hair though...her bone structure is so perfect, she could easily pull off a shoulder length or shorter do.


----------



## roxys

love her hair!


----------



## Swanky

She did the short do at the end of Friends and she hated it.  It was super cut on her!











Personally I like her w/ her hair up, which she rarely does.  She's cute in a messy ponytail IMO.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ILoveMyBug said:


> Do you think Phoebe knows?
> 
> She looks so pretty in that last photo



HAHA!

I'm loving this newest outfit. She's always classic but never, ever boring. And her hair is and has always been, to use the ubiquitous but fitting term-- EPIC


----------



## keychain

gsmom said:


> her body is so bangin!
> 
> Wish she would cut her hair though...her bone structure is so perfect, she could easily pull off a shoulder length or shorter do.



Actually, I think she looks harsh with short hair. She looks much better when it's below the shoulders. I really like her current length and color and style. The glasses are a win too. Jennifer almost looks younger than she did on the last seasons of Friends.


----------



## Jayne1

snibor said:


> *Stunning.  I want her hair!*
> 
> The first picture with jeans and leather jacket is interesting to me--she has brown boots on even with a black jacket and it looks great!


Apparently you can buy it - I read she has extensions for this new movie.

I think this is her best 'wardrobe watching' movie yet. Look at this outfit - or am I the only one who loves it?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's been wearing those boots a lot, wonder who they're by?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Jennifer Aniston leaves her trailer after completing a full day of filming for her new movie Wanderlust on Friday (November 19) in New York City.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 41-year-old actress was spotted on the flicks set keeping warm in a sweater and scarf.
> 
> Jen also wore an all black ensemble while shooting some scenes at a real estate office with co-star Paul Rudd.
> 
> On Thursday, the two filmed some additional scenes for the upcoming comedy, which also stars Malin Akerman.


----------



## Swanky

oooooooooooooh!  Those wedges!


----------



## platinum_girly

Wanderlust set November 19, 2010:


----------



## roxys

^^ love that purse


----------



## gueancla

i love all her boots.


----------



## gueancla

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oooooooooooooh!  Those wedges!



Love them too  wondering what brand are?


----------



## MarieG

She looks great!


----------



## Jayne1

I've been looking for a scarf to go with my gray sweater... I wonder who makes this one?  I love the big sweater too...


----------



## kiwishopper

No body can pull off boots/scarf/jean combo like Jen A.!! Just love her style!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Jennifer Aniston wanders around the set of her new movie Wanderlust while talking on her cell phone on Friday (November 19) in New York.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress was filming scenes for the flick along with her co-star Paul Rudd.
> 
> The day before, Jennifer bundled up in a leather jacket and wore glasses while shooting scenes with Paul at a real estate office.
> 
> Wanderlust! is about a a happily married couple that decides to spend some time living as hippies.


----------



## purplepinky

Ya you can tell she has extensions in for this film, but they look great. Just add some length and thickness at the ends. She looks amazing.


----------



## alouette

Great MbyMJ black tote I spy!  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## karo

She always looks gorgeous.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out on the set of "Wanderlust" (November 20).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

You know standards have hit an all time impossibly unattainable high when Jennifer Aniston needs extensions!


----------



## Jayne1

^^ True. 

I love the wardrobe for this film - what I especially love is that it is so wearable, not like Sex and The City which really wasn't easy to pull off.


----------



## iluvmybags

love this jacket/sweater -- anyone have any idea who makes it or where I might find addt' info?

I'm not sure that she's carrying a MbyMJ tote in those pics -- I don't remember seeing a MbyMJ style with those adjustable straps at the ends.  Unless it's a new bag for S/S that's not out yet.

I also love her scarves -- they always looks so nice and fluffy!!  That grey and blue one is gorgeous -- gotta see if I can find out who makes that (If I remember correctly, she favors a brand of scarves that are relatively HTF)


----------



## Jahpson

That jacket...my goodness! Lovely


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I also love her scarves -- they always looks so nice and fluffy!!  That grey and blue one is gorgeous -- gotta see if I can find out who makes that (If I remember correctly, she favors a brand of scarves that are relatively HTF)


Find out and let me know please!


----------



## Swanky

PLease use our Can You ID forum


----------



## keychain

I really like this new color. It's subtly different but looks really good on Jennifer.


----------



## alouette

iluvmybags said:


> love this jacket/sweater -- anyone have any idea who makes it or where I might find addt' info?
> 
> *I'm not sure that she's carrying a MbyMJ tote in those pics -- I don't remember seeing a MbyMJ style with those adjustable straps at the ends.  Unless it's a new bag for S/S that's not out yet.*
> 
> I also love her scarves -- they always looks so nice and fluffy!!  That grey and blue one is gorgeous -- gotta see if I can find out who makes that (If I remember correctly, she favors a brand of scarves that are relatively HTF)



I think it's the new Lucy tote...nords online has it.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3138660?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2898

Her wardrobe is impeccable in this film.  Flawless.


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> PLease use our Can You ID forum


I was going to, but it looks like someone had already asked about this very same scarf -- there was some question as to who made it, but I think someone determined that it was Hermes and WWWaayyyy out of my price range!!




alouette said:


> I think it's the new Lucy tote...nords online has it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3138660?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2898
> 
> Her wardrobe is impeccable in this film.  Flawless.



Oh yea -- I haven't seen this one yet
I like it, altho I wish it came in some other colors


----------



## gsmom

Thanks for posting the shorter do pics, Swanky! I love, love the first one. 
I love the messy ponytail too.


----------



## Grace123

Pics of Jen and pals, including Chelsea Handler, over Thanksgiving at Cabos:

http://www.popsugar.com/Pictures-Jennifer-Aniston-Bikini-12246681

I couldn't get the pics to attach, hopefully someone will be able to!

Jen just looks AMAZING in that bikini!!!!!


----------



## *want it all*

Grace123 said:


> Pics of Jen and pals, including Chelsea Handler, over Thanksgiving at Cabos:
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/Pictures-Jennifer-Aniston-Bikini-12246681
> 
> I couldn't get the pics to attach, hopefully someone will be able to!
> 
> Jen just looks AMAZING in that bikini!!!!!


...but did you see her in that black bikini?    I saw TMZ last night, and the commentary about it was so funny.  They kept going on and on about Jen and her bikini (because you know how TMZ is...they like to focus on great asses, boobs, bods, etc.) 

Her bod is smokin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie

ILoveMyBug said:


> Do you think Phoebe knows?
> 
> She looks so pretty in that last photo



Oh Mike!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Grace123 said:


> Pics of Jen and pals, including Chelsea Handler, over Thanksgiving at Cabos:
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/Pictures-Jennifer-Aniston-Bikini-12246681
> 
> I couldn't get the pics to attach, hopefully someone will be able to!
> 
> Jen just looks AMAZING in that bikini!!!!!


 

Here you go!


----------



## HandbagAngel

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston out on the set of "Wanderlust" (November 20).


 








I really really love this look!


----------



## Liya

HandbagAngel said:


> I really really love this look!



Same here!


----------



## platinum_girly

Her body is so good, esp for her age!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wonder how many hrs of yoga or gym she does every day to keeo in shape... plastic surgery?


----------



## xikry5talix

OMG! In love with the latest outfit! I'm going to have to copy that, LOL


----------



## Jayne1

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> wonder how many hrs of yoga or gym she does every day to keeo in shape... plastic surgery?



Yes and yes.

This movie is one I may actually pay for - just to see the wardrobe and accessories!


----------



## Grace123

HandbagAngel said:


> Here you go!



Thank YOU!


----------



## Grace123

HandbagAngel said:


> I really really love this look!



 Me too. 'sigh'


----------



## siworae

I love her style... it's flattering and even wearable for an average woman like me!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at the 2011 People's Choice Awards (January 5).


----------



## Jahpson

HandbagAngel said:


> Here you go!




it must be a full time job beating off the guys with a stick. Poor thing


----------



## knasarae

Not feeling how the necklace outlines her boobs but other than that looks nice.


----------



## simona7

Very sexy - love that vest!


----------



## alouette

knasarae said:


> Not feeling how the necklace outlines her boobs but other than that looks nice.



Ditto.


----------



## Nancy in VA

No kids = great bod


----------



## Lola69

She looks great!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I definitely like it!

Has anyone in the US, namely CA, seen her perfume anywhere? I've seen it on Nordstrom online, but never in any of the stores. Definitely not at Macy's or Bloomies. Where do I get my hands on it!?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^As of now I think it's only available in the UK, in Harrods! I might be wrong though...


----------



## Jahpson

she has a perfume?


----------



## Flip88

HandbagAngel said:


> I really really love this look!



She looks so chic in this look.  I love her boots particularly.


----------



## jtstitzer

iluvmybags said:


> love this jacket/sweater -- anyone have any idea who makes it or where I might find addt' info?



The jacket is by WAYNE for $385 and is sold out . They way it is styled on Jen is so much better than on the sales site http://www.shopbop.com/hooded-loose-sweat-jacket-wayne/vp/v=1/845524441876168.htm


----------



## antakusuma

Nancy in VA said:


> No kids = great bod



haha. yeah. but i didn't look so good before kids. sadly.


----------



## nataliam1976

I cant get enough of looking at her. Nobody else has that glow she does.


----------



## Swanky

She's lovely! Her skin, her hair and her casual chic style!


----------



## Grace123

Agreed. She's my fav. celeb to watch for styles.


----------



## akoko

i agree. It's that ever wining combination of effortless and fabulous-with amazing hair and body.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston posing for Allure!


----------



## ellek72

Those Allure pics are really bad.  I hate the one with the teddy bear, and the pic with the bangs is no good either.


----------



## scarlet555

What's with the mouth like that?  How can she let them print those pics on Allure with that pout-she looks better without the pout.  She still looks kind of like Barbara Streisand on those Allure pictures...IMO


----------



## DC-Cutie

airbrushing is a helluva a drug...


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Those straight-across bangs look  on her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eeeeek....horrible photo shoot...bad air-brushing..? (she cannot pull bangs off..that's for sure.)


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston posing for Allure!




wow! She looks so different.


----------



## Swanky

noooooo! She's such a cutie usually, bad decision!


----------



## DivineMissM

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston posing for Allure!



  Wow, that's bad.  She looks nothing like herself.  She looks like Lauren Conrad in the first one, and some weird blowup doll in the next two.  Bad airbrushing.


----------



## DiorDeVille

The makeup in the Allure shoot is very "Olsen twins" ... it's not her hottest look, but she's trying something new and that's bold and good!  Jen's public image has kind of backed her into a corner where she can't win for losing .... if she's nice, she's boring; if she even remotely expresses an opinion in the mildest of phrasings, she's an ungrateful biotch; if she's dating around like a young woman, she's old and desperate; if she's not dating, she's dried up and abandoned, etc.    It's unreal!  I would kill to look like her at her age (heck, now!), have her career, her resources, her network of friends and connections, her travel, her homes, and even some of her dating options!  The girl has it made and she's worked hard to get there! Love her!!!   

Oh, and the pictures aren't THAT bad - just a bit to "conceptual" and not "real" enough to be in keeping with her public persona, IMO.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I read in the most recent issue of OK Magazine that Jen really hated the hair as well  so I guess we're not the only ones.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I haaaaaaaaaaaaate when they try to "cutesify" adult women by styling them with teddy bears, lollipops and pigtails. That is some ridiculous and DISTURBING sh*t. WHO thinks that's attractive in any sense!? I feel like I'm looking at some pedo's fantasy of turning all women into children. I wish they'd stop it with this crap. I think I need to write an angry email right about now.... lol


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she doesnt need props to look HOT


----------



## Sweetpea83

Those pictures are laughable..seriously...just awful..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MichelleAntonia said:


> I haaaaaaaaaaaaate when they try to "cutesify" adult women by styling them with teddy bears, lollipops and pigtails. That is some ridiculous and DISTURBING sh*t. WHO thinks that's attractive in any sense!? I feel like I'm looking at some pedo's fantasy of turning all women into children. I wish they'd stop it with this crap. I think I need to write an angry email right about now.... lol




Agreed.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That first shot is stunning.


----------



## Livia1

MichelleAntonia said:


> I haaaaaaaaaaaaate when they try to "cutesify" adult women by styling them with teddy bears, lollipops and pigtails. That is some ridiculous and DISTURBING sh*t. WHO thinks that's attractive in any sense!? I feel like I'm looking at some pedo's fantasy of turning all women into children. I wish they'd stop it with this crap. I think I need to write an angry email right about now.... lol


----------



## DiorDeVille

MichelleAntonia said:


> I haaaaaaaaaaaaate when they try to "cutesify" adult women by styling them with teddy bears, lollipops and pigtails. That is some ridiculous and DISTURBING sh*t. WHO thinks that's attractive in any sense!? I feel like I'm looking at some pedo's fantasy of turning all women into children. I wish they'd stop it with this crap. I think I need to write an angry email right about now.... lol



True, good point.  I was so focused on the makeup and hair that I didn't even think of the teddy bears, etc.


----------



## Swanky

I noticed, thought it was cheesy and was over it.  If she was dressed in dominatrix attire would we be offended?
It's all fantasy.


----------



## Jayne1

Horrible. It's like they're trying to do a SJP look for her. 

I always say Aniston looks best just walking along the beach in bright sunlight and the wind blowing her hair.


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> I haaaaaaaaaaaaate when they try to "cutesify" adult women by styling them with teddy bears, lollipops and pigtails. That is some ridiculous and DISTURBING sh*t. WHO thinks that's attractive in any sense!? I feel like I'm looking at some pedo's fantasy of turning all women into children. I wish they'd stop it with this crap. I think I need to write an angry email right about now.... lol




lololol you always keep it 100%


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I noticed, thought it was cheesy and was over it.  If she was dressed in dominatrix attire would we be offended?
> It's all fantasy.




Personally I wouldn't be, but that's because a woman as a dominatrix still fits into a the scope of a relatively healthy adult fantasy. A woman as a child........ yiiiiiiiiikes. Not so much.




			
				Jahpson said:
			
		

> lololol you always keep it 100%



Haha, thank you!


----------



## Swanky

I don't see it as a child so much I guess.  So many guys have fantasies of girls having sleepovers and pillow fights.  That's here my head went w/ it.


----------



## Swanky

usmagazine:
She's easy like Sunday morning!

Notoriously raunchy director Judd Apatow tells UsMagazine.com he loved working with Jennifer Aniston on his upcoming comedy Wanderlust, in which she reportedly goes topless.

Aniston, 41, was "just easy" on the flick's set, Apatow told Us at Saturdays' Producers Guild Awards in L.A. "That's why people like her and like working with her so much."

In the comedy, out this October, Aniston and onscreen husband Paul Rudd get into some R-rated shenanigans -- a nudist, hallucinogenic drugs and more -- when they mistake a hippie commune for a bed and breakfast.

As it turns out, Apatow and Aniston go way back. "I actually met her when I was a young man 20 years ago. She dated a friend of mine, so I've seen her from a distance on and off," Apatow explained.

"And she's always been an incredibly, funny person. She really


----------



## Sweetpea83

My mom was telling me she heard that she's adopting a little mexican baby...good for her.

Sorry..I don't have any reliable sources..lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The photoshoot has a weird concept for a women's fashion magazine.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...hnzYM070F9mVnNZJQ?docId=N0389861296122078322A
*Aniston not adopting, says rep
*(UKPA)  1 day ago
Jennifer Aniston has denied stories that she is in the process of adopting a child.
The Switch star has been dogged by rumours that she is considering adoption and the latest round of reports by US magazine Star claim that the 41-year-old has "signed and sealed" adoption papers for a baby in Mexico, and is even turning to her friend Courteney Cox for advice on a nanny.
"It is completely false - it is all a work of fiction," her spokesperson told People.com.
"Jennifer is not adopting a baby from Mexico, nor does she have a nursery in her home and she has not hired a nanny," they added.
Unlike her character Kassie in The Switch, who decides to fulfil her 'life plan' by using a sperm donor to have a baby, Jennifer has spoken before about not having one.
"I'm just sticking to my plan which is wake up in the morning and be as happy as you can be and live in gratitude," she said.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ah damn..


----------



## Swanky

http://justjared.buzznet.com/page/2/





Jennifer Aniston keeps close to some friends as they exit the Sunset Towers on Saturday (January 29) in West Hollywood, Calif.

Despite recent reports that the 41-year-old Just Go With It actress is planning to adopt a child, her rep tells People that they are completely false.

It is completely false, her rep said. Jennifer is not adopting a baby from Mexico, nor does she have a nursery in her home and she has not hired a nanny. It is all a work of fiction.


----------



## Brina

I like that look! And her hair


----------



## BadRomance93

She looks BEAUTIFUL in the Conan interview.

The internet is going to go INSANE with the sound bite of her saying "I was by myself".

"By myself"

"By myself"

"By myself"

"Myself"


----------



## hugable

^ Really gorgeous on Conan.


----------



## Swanky

from Sephora in my e-mail tonight:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder how that smells  Hopefully it's really, really light and fresh.


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer Anistons eponymous debut fragrance is launching today!

Jennifer Aniston will be available exclusively at Sephora.com beginning on Thursday (February 3). The fragrance can be purchased at Sephora stores nationwide in late March.

The scent includes top notes of citrus grove and rose water with middle notes of jasmine, violets, and lily with down notes of musk, amber and sandalwood.

I wanted this fragrance to be a personal library of scent memories. For example, my love of Night Blooming Jasmine has lasted a lifetime. Growing up in California, I distinctly remember the scent of the Jasmine on summer evenings, Jennifer shared.

Read more: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/0...nce-launched-online-at-sephora/#ixzz1Cy2MLPoY


----------



## Swanky

http://justjared.buzznet.com/page/3/


----------



## MichelleAntonia

*The scent includes top notes of citrus grove and rose water with middle notes of jasmine, violets, and lily with down notes of musk, amber and sandalwood.*

That sounds really good!! But, is it me or do almost all scents have musk, amber and sandalwood as base notes? Probably the only ones suitable for the heavier, lingering notes...


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvm...;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=newsletter
*Jennifer Aniston Turned Down SNL for Friends
*
Would hairstylists never have learned the Rachel?

In the early '90s, Lorne Michaels offered Jennifer Aniston a spot on Saturday Night Live, but the Just Go With It actress turned him down to work on Friends.

"They were like, 'You're so stupid,'" Aniston, 41, told Oprah Winfrey during Wednesday's episode. "They thought I was making a huge mistake."

"It did alright," she joked of the hit comedy that launched her career and eventually paid her $1 million per episode.

The star went on to say if she could go back in time and talk to her 20-year-old self, she'd say, "Enjoy it."

"No fretting," Aniston said. "This is a really wonderful thing we get to do. I'd say listen when people tell you how much joy you bring them."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has good comedic timing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Missing: Jennifer's bum.


----------



## Swanky

It must be w/ mine somewhere


----------



## DivineMissM

I want to smell her perfume so bad!  I bet it's lovely.


----------



## justkell

Did anyone see Jen on Chelsea Handler tonight? She brought Norman with her!!! He was so adorable. And her body is just insane. I loved the Jimmy Choos she had on too. Made her legs look incredible!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I've got to look for that on yt!! Her dog is the most adorable thing!!


----------



## Swanky

I caught the last 5 mins - she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## justkell

I loved it when Chelsea was like oh Jen it's so nice of you to come on. A lot of people are saying you're trying to distance yourself from me, so I really appreciate you being here.


----------



## karo

Jennifer at the NYC premiere of "Just Go With It" (February 8).


----------



## tomz_grl

Love her just out of bed hair. She looks fantastic!


----------



## Swanky

good grief!


----------



## Jayne1

I've always loved her hair and blue eyes...


----------



## DC-Cutie

awwww, Jen has booty-do :lolots:


----------



## Jahpson

the hair stylist tried a little too hard in perfecting the "messy look".

Othewise she looks fab


----------



## kiwishopper

That body..is just perfection!


----------



## minababe

its years ago but brad made the biggest mistake ever. how can someone cheat on her .. I really can't forget that ..


----------



## Swanky

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/10/jennifer-aniston-good-morning-america/?ref=topposts













Jennifer Aniston steps out in a Burberry coat as she arrives at ABC Studios in New York City on Thursday (February 10) to tape an appearance on Good Morning America.

The 41-year-old actress dropped by to talk about her new movie with Adam Sandler, Just Go with It!

Yesterday, a Funny or Die video of Jennifer chatting with Zach Galifianakis and Tila Tequila was released!

FYI: Jennifer is wearing Oliver Peoples Aero aviator sunglasses with Cobalto vintage glass lenses.

Just Go with It will be released on Friday (February 11).


----------



## Jahpson

did she straighten her hairline?


----------



## Brina

She looks beautiful at the premiere! I want my hair like that!! And she has such a hot body! 

But I don't like her sunglasses in the last set of pics.


----------



## Jayne1

Jahpson said:


> did she straighten her hairline?


Yes... and now that you mention it, it looks odd!  Unless it's a wig?

(I was busy looking at the sunglasses at night and wondering about that to notice her hairline.)


----------



## Swanky

I think it's a bad shot of her hair blowing + being able to see her makeup line.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's a babe.


----------



## kittenslingerie

She is such a classy attractive woman. Great body, hair, and eyes.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston attends a photo call for her movie _Just Go With It_ at the Hotel Adlon on Monday (February 21) in Berlin, Germany.
Source: Just Jared
​


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I just read that she has put up her house for sale. She spent a couple years renovating it and making it perfect and now she's selling it...  For a cool $42 million.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Yes, I read in some interview that she wanted to "simplify" her  life.  I can relate to that though esp as you get older


----------



## Marly

*Anyone know who makes her necklace? I love it!*


----------



## Swanky

She looks great!

Please post ID questions in our ID forum


----------



## Jayne1

Haircut!  Do we love it? She's even more blonde too. I guess her hair can never look bad.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i actually do think its a little too blonde.  the length is nice though


----------



## CharmingCharms

Agreed, I like her when she's a dirty blond. It could be the lighting but I think this colour of blond makes her look a little pale.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have always believed she wore extensions. Her stylist could give a clinic on it.


----------



## simona7

I like her hair shorter! I agree that I like the dirty blonde better. Maybe she's going lighter for Spring/Summer.


----------



## iluvmybags

I like the cut, altho I would have liked to have seen it just a little shorter, but it looks good.  Agree that the color's too light -- it washes her out and makes her look tired. I don't believe she had extensions -- she's said in interviews that she prefers her hair longer and hates getting it cut.  

I also LOVE those pants she's wearing -- I'm going to have to see if I can find out more about those!


----------



## christymarie340

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^i actually do think its a little too blonde. the length is nice though


 
ditto


----------



## Swanky

She hated it short! I can't believe she cut it, although I think it's adorable 
I've seen better pics of it, let me see if I can dig them up. . .
The lighting in that pic above makes it look blonder/brassier than it is I think.



here's 2:
usmagazine.com





latimes blog


----------



## iluvmybags

yea, the color looks much better in those last two pics --
I really like this length on her -- not too short, not too long
It's not a drastic change, but just enough to "freshen" up her look


----------



## akoko

I like it. Her hair can do no wrong


----------



## Jahpson

She really needs to cut out the "messy" hair look.

short styles should be polished.


----------



## Swanky

Oh I like it! It suits her.  She's so casual that it 'fits'.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like it but i prefer her with longer hair.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous with shorter hair! I think she looks younger, although I really loves her long hair too.

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Pics from the Berlin premiere the night before

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## DivineMissM

Love the new cut!  Fresh and fun!


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks fantastic!  Love her makeup and hair.


----------



## jenskar

My husband met her at work last week and said she is truly lovely.  Really fit.  Then again, her job is to look like that, isn't it?


----------



## iluvmybags

jenskar said:


> My husband met her at work last week and said she is truly lovely.  Really fit.  Then again, her job is to look like that, isn't it?


wow really?
I don't consider myself a huge "fan" of anyone and I don't think meeting many celebrities would faze me one way or another, EXCEPT for Jennifer Aniston who I would LOVE.  I don't know what it is -- her easy sense of humor, her down to earth good nature or her "California Girl" beauty, but I find her fascinating and she's the ONE celebrity who would probably leave me speechless and fumbling up my words like a fool!!!

(and I'm a middle-aged, married heterosexual mother/grandmother!! )


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She hated it short! I can't believe she cut it, although I think it's adorable
> I've seen better pics of it, let me see if I can dig them up. . .
> The lighting in that pic above makes it look blonder/brassier than it is I think.
> 
> 
> 
> here's 2:
> usmagazine.com
> usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/39092-jennifer-aniston-chops-off-her-hair/1298387609_jennifer-aniston-290.jpg
> latimes blog
> latimesblogs.latimes.com/.a/6a00d8341c630a53ef014e5f64dc40970c-pi



So dying to cut my locks like that! it's Summer anyway! awww if only I didn't have prior commitments...shuxxxx she looks gorgeeeeee! fresh and young!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LOVE the new haircut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

I love the length of the new cut but not really loving the colour. Too blonde for her I think.


----------



## jennytalula

I will always be in Camp Aniston. She is such a classy, beautiful and fun woman. Actually she is defining beauty to me. I love her.


----------



## gsmom

Hey, I called this haircut earlier in this thread! I knew it would like fabulous on her.


----------



## Grace123

This woman can do no wrong, fashion and hairwise, in my eyes. I adore this new cut, casual, classic and flattering to her! I'd love the same look!


----------



## rockbook2000

Jen looks much more beautiful with long hair.


----------



## scarlet555

She looks better and more youthful with long hair.    This woman's hair is her mark!


----------



## wordpast

she looks great!


----------



## Sarni

I love it...She looks gorgeous! (as always!)


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love it! Although, she looks fab with longer locks I really do think this cut is not too short.  It's a nice change, great for Summer, and I think it is fun and funky.  She looks beautiful.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

scarlet555 said:


> She looks better and more youthful with long hair.  This woman's hair is her mark!


 
^ Yes.  I think the short hair looks great but it's aging her.  She looks more her age rather than young for her age.  I like her with long hair.


----------



## iluvmybags

a little insight behind the cut . . .

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b227652_jennifer_anistons_hairdresser_i_didnt.html?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories



> In case you hadn't heard, *Jennifer Aniston* got a haircut, her first significant style shakeup in years.
> 
> It was unclear why she traded her tried-and-true 'do for a barely shoulder-length bob angled along her jaw line, though.
> 
> Irreparable split ends? An unfortunate comparison to someone much older? A hush-hush breakup? She did _not_ mention this when she talked about plans for her 42nd birthday...
> 
> Alas, the real reason is nothing as dramatic as all that.
> 
> Anistonand her locks-smith, Beverly Hills-based stylist-to-the-stars Chris McMillansimply decided it was a good time for a change.
> 
> "We had a blast doing it. And we've always liked this haircut. It's about keeping things simple," McMillan, who created the infamous "Rachel" in 1994, tells Allure.com of the "hairline bob" he crafted for the _Just Go With It_ star.
> 
> "I'm loving bobs again," he continues. "I love the girl in the YSL ads. It's a sexy look. The reason that I'm loving a bob at the moment...There are so many long, layered hairstyles anddon't get me wrong, I love that. But _The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills_ all have that. You know what I mean? And what's the opposite direction you can go in?"
> 
> Um...toward sanity and class?
> 
> Consider Aniston home free then.


----------



## platinum_girly

HATE the new cut, it really ages her. It reminds me of when she cut in short back when she was filming "Friends" and then hated it so got extensions until it grew out...


----------



## kroquet

I think she looks great and 10 years younger!    She has such an All American look that just got a fresh new update.     I predict that salons all over the country will be getting requests for this cut.


----------



## Swanky

I agree


----------



## iluvmybags

*So.Cal*girl said:


> ^ Yes.  I think the short hair looks great but it's aging her.  She looks more her age rather than young for her age.  I like her with long hair.



what's wrong with looking your age?
I think the cut looks fantastic on her and I don't see where it ages her or makes her look any younger.  She looks Jennifer Aniston with a shorter haircut!!  And it's not THAT short -- its not even a chin length bob (it's longer than that).  I bet it feels lighter and cooler too.  I'm anxious to see how it looks w/o being styled -- i.e., with her beachy waves/curly.  

(I'm also in the minority cuz I LOVED that shorter cut when she was on FRIENDS -- the longer in front/shorter in back - I thought it looked great!)


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.gossipcenter.com/jennifer-aniston/jennifer-aniston-home-sweet-home-479993



> Jennifer Aniston: "El Hormiguero" Hottie
> Posted Wednesday February 23, 2011 10:03 AM GMT
> 
> In the midst of European promotions, Jennifer Aniston made a guest appearance on the Spanish science and comedy show "El Hormiguero" on Tuesday (February 22).
> 
> The former "Friends" star was joined by Adam Sandler as the pair have been busily promoting their new movie "Just Go With it".
> 
> During the visit, Miss Aniston proudly showed off her new bob cut while at one point giving a big smooch to one of the puppets gracing the stage.
> 
> The "El Hormiguero" visit comes as Jen and Adam, as well as Brooklyn Decker, premiered their film in Berlin, Germany followed by Madrid, Spain.
> 
> Enjoy the pictures of Jennifer Aniston at "El Hormiguero" with Adam Sandler (February 22).


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.gossipcenter.com/jennifer-aniston/jennifer-aniston-home-sweet-home-479993



> Fresh off a promotional tour for her latest movie "Just Go With It",  Jennifer Aniston arrived back home at LAX Airport in Los Angeles on Wednesday (February 23).
> 
> The former "Friends" star looked happy to be back in the States as she waved to photogs while exiting the metro terminal en route to a chauffeured vehicle.
> 
> During the airport sighting, Jen also flaunted her newly shortened hairdo, of which stylist Chris McMillan explained the changeup in looks with Allure.com.
> 
> McMillan said, It was just time for a change. We had a blast doing it. And weve always liked this haircut. Its about keeping things simple.
> 
> Then asked why he chose a bob, the hair expert told, Im loving bobs again. Its a sexy look. The reason that Im loving a bob at the moment There are so many long, layered hairstyles anddont get me wrong, I love that. But The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills all have that. You know what I mean? And whats the opposite direction you can go in.
> 
> Enjoy the pictures of Jennifer Aniston arriving at LAX (February 23).


----------



## purplepinky

I actually think her hair looks the opposite of "aging her". The style is pretty modern looking, the colour is beautiful and the woman is 40. She doesn't need to have long, layered hair forever. I think it's fresh and stylish looking. Love it!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jennifer Aniston attends the 'Just Go With It' premiere at Room Mate Oscar Hotel on February 22, 2011 in Madrid, Spain. 














source:  grettyimages.com


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

She looks so good in glasses!!

Jennifer Aniston attends 'El Hormiguero' Tv showon February 22, 2011 in Madrid, Spain.


















source:  grettyimages.com


----------



## platinum_girly

^She has a gorgeous watch


----------



## Northergirl

I have a love/hate relationship with Aniston.  Didn't she not complain in all her interviews the last time she cut her hair into a bob (right after she married Brad) she regretted cutting her hair and she was taking every horse pill so it could grow back faster. To me she didn't cut her hair she cut her extensions.


----------



## Swanky

purplepinky said:


> I actually think her hair looks the opposite of "aging her". The style is pretty modern looking, the colour is beautiful and the woman is 40. She doesn't need to have long, layered hair forever. I think it's fresh and stylish looking. Love it!!



That's what I was thinking!  Plus, w/ her body and skin, not much could make her look 'older'.



Northergirl said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Aniston.  Didn't she not complain in all her interviews the last time she cut her hair into a bob (right after she married Brad) she regretted cutting her hair and she was taking every horse pill so it could grow back faster. To me she didn't cut her hair she cut her extensions.



Her last cut was a VERY long time ago.  Her hair would be to her waist or longer by now naturally, those weren't extensions IMHO.
But haven't a lot of us changed our mind? 

I like that it's just long enough to still squeeze into a ponytail!  I think it may have been a little shorter last time{?}


----------



## gsmom

I think its' adorable and gives her a more carefree look.


----------



## kroquet

^^Agree.   It's carefree with a little sophistication mixed in.


----------



## christymarie340

The more I'm looking at it, the more I like it. I think we've all vowed to never cut our hair at one time or another, so I don't fault her for changing it up. My only complaint (and I love Jen, don't get my wrong) is that she's wearing sooo much  black lately...not that there's anything wrong w/black, but I'd love to see her in a pop of color. JMO


----------



## luvmy3girls

I love the new cut


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her wardrobe on this pr tour has seriously trumped Brooklyn's.


----------



## vlore

love the new haircut!!! It's very refreshing and contrary to what others have said, I think it makes her look younger!


----------



## Jahpson

the haircut makes her face look fuller


----------



## klj

kroquet said:


> I think she looks great and 10 years younger!    She has such an All American look that just got a fresh new update.     I predict that salons all over the country will be getting requests for this cut.



I agree too..I like it.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston arriving at LAX (February 23)

source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## iluvmybags

the last time she cut her hair it was waayyyy shorter than this.  it was shorter in the back and kept longer in the front --








Once it started to grow out a bit, I loved it


----------



## ilvoelv

I don't really love her short hair.. I liked it longer it framed her face beautifully.


----------



## Kansashalo

luvmy3girls said:


> I love the new cut



Me too  She still has long layers in the front that compliments her face.  I think it makes her look younger personally.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I like the color, I think the hair compliments her, she's cute & adorable no matter what.


----------



## sierrasun1

I know she has said she didn't like it when she cut it short before; but, I liked the 'before' shorter do Vs. the current shorter do.  To me, the one before was edgier-looking.
It looked great!!


----------



## bisousx

Not liking the new haircut.. it ages her!


----------



## ellek72

Her new haircut makes me seriously consider a new cut. She looks great!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think it's a great change!


----------



## debsmith

jennytalula said:


> I will always be in Camp Aniston. She is such a classy, beautiful and fun woman. Actually she is defining beauty to me. I love her.


----------



## Shelley

Am I the only one who wants to see some more pics of Jen & her new do?  I'm really loving her shorter hair.  She always looks so fresh & youthful!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-hm-hotprop-jennifer-aniston-20110305,0,4258839.story

By Lauren Beale, Los Angeles Times
March 5, 2011
*Actress Jennifer Aniston has listed her Beverly Hills estate for sale at $42 million.
*
Designed by Hal Levitt, the 1970 house sits on about an acre in the Trousdale Estates area. The indoor-outdoor home of glass, wood and stone was designed for entertaining and for use by an extended family.

The redesigned and expanded interior living space, restored by Aniston and designer Stephen Shadley over more than two years, encompasses nearly 10,000 square feet. The formal living room is paneled in rosewood, a secondary living room has a wet bar, and the five bedrooms and 71/2 bathrooms are complemented by two kitchens, a gym and a three-car garage.

Water features include a swimming pool, spa, ponds and fountains throughout the property. An alfresco living room, fireplaces and another kitchen are among the outdoor amenities.

In an Architectural Digest cover story just one year ago, Aniston declared, "I can't tell you specifically the feeling I had when I walked through the doors for the first time, except to say I knew I was home." She has since told People magazine she is selling the house to simplify her life. Aniston bought the property in 2006 for $13.5 million following her divorce from Brad Pitt. The cost of the architectural renovation and redecoration was not divulged.


----------



## Swanky

pics from forbes.com


----------



## Swanky




----------



## californiaCRUSH

Wow it's beautiful.


----------



## Brandless

I can't imagine growing old alone in that big house. I read somewhere she doesn't cook so those two kitchens are really ornamental.


----------



## Swanky

I don't really cook either, but a home has to have a kitchen!


----------



## conrad18

It's a beautiful house, but seems excessive for one person. I'd be kind of scared living in a house that big by myself.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her home i too contemporary for my taste, but beautiful none the less. I think its great for her, its her bachelarette pad.


----------



## Swanky

Not my style either.  It's not her pad anymore, she's selling! She's said she wants simple.  She loves her original home near the beach that she still owns thats "small".


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Maybe she doesn't like Bev Hills. lol.  I think she and Pitt took on a big renovation project and barely lived there a minute.

Nice potential profit.


----------



## hugable

I'm not big on the white stone portion, but I like everything else.  I'm a contemporary woman.


----------



## DivineMissM

It's gorgeous!  I love all the natural stone and wood.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I agree!  I think it's beyond stunning!!  I also think it's too gorgeous to just stand there while she travels, so it's a good thing she's selling.  Let someone live in it and really love it.


----------



## iluvmybags

this is cute -- LOVE the dancing babies!!!

I also love that she can make fun herself (with the hair tossing)
(remember when she was on SNL playing a paparazzi reporter shouting out "When are you going to have a baby?" to "Jennifer Aniston"?


----------



## angelnyc89

^I saw that and was going to post that, I thought it was hilarious! Especially the ending!


----------



## akoko

SO funny!!!


----------



## missgiannina

iluvmybags said:


> this is cute -- LOVE the dancing babies!!!
> 
> I also love that she can make fun herself (with the hair tossing)
> (remember when she was on SNL playing a paparazzi reporter shouting out "When are you going to have a baby?" to "Jennifer Aniston"?



:lolots:loved it


----------



## Jahpson

beautiful home, but it looks like a retail store.


----------



## Grace123

iluvmybags said:


> this is cute -- LOVE the dancing babies!!!
> 
> I also love that she can make fun herself (with the hair tossing)
> (remember when she was on SNL playing a paparazzi reporter shouting out "When are you going to have a baby?" to "Jennifer Aniston"?




ROFLMAO! Fabulous, just fabulous! I loved her eye makeup in this.


----------



## alouette

I still have that Arch Digest mag and I remember being so blown away by the design that I kept the mag for that exact reason.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I don't know if this is a love-only thread... But am I the only one who is incredibly bored with her and her repetitive movies?


----------



## ilvoelv

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I don't know if this is a love-only thread... But am I the only one who is incredibly bored with her and her repetitive movies?



+1. I think she should take a break and focus on other things.


----------



## iluvmybags

ilvoelv said:


> +1. I think she should take a break and focus on other things.


why?
would you "take a break" from your career at 40 yrs old?
I don't know most people that take a break from their jobs

and what other things should she focus on and why?


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Ya, what else could she do? I mean she could try to pursue other things, but you can tell she is really passionate about acting... But I guess I'm tired of seeing her all the time and wish she would disappear for a bit  It would also be cool if she started doing some deeper movies. I wonder if she would even be good at that? She's only in those predictable comedies, never in dramas or anything like that. I do really like her new haircut though.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see her all the time so I'm not sick of her, LOL!
I'm not a rom-com fan so I probably haven't seen 7 out of her 10 last movies.
She has great timing though, I'd like to see her in a good drama.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Derailed was a step away from her usual rom-coms, I quite liked that movie. But it seems the public did not and as a result it didn't do too well.


----------



## iluvmybags

She was amazing in THE GOOD GIRL and I wouldn't call that a Rom-Com
The critics loved her in that movie as well and altho she wasn't nominated for any big awards I think she was nominated for a few smaller ones for that role (i.e., Critics Award, the Independent Spirit Awards)


----------



## Swanky

yep, but neither were recent 
I liked Derailed a lot, ^^ you and I may be the only one's on Earth, lol!
I liked a few of her movies, I just don't go see most of them.
I'd like to see her in a heavy drama, like Unfaithful or something.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I like her and like to see her!  She is so pretty.


----------



## Jahpson

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I don't know if this is a love-only thread... But am I the only one who is incredibly bored with her and her repetitive movies?




I'm glad I am not the only one who notices this. I know she doesn't have many bills that need paying...

But I like her looks and clothes so I don't pay too much attention to her movies anymore...


----------



## Swanky

I think lots of people feel like that  She's been typecast . . .  but if you were her and that money was coming in, would you change anything? LOL!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I like Jen's movies.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think lots of people feel like that  She's been typecast . . .  but if you were her and that money was coming in, would you change anything? LOL!



Good point!


----------



## exotikittenx

Pinkpuff09 said:


> Ya, what else could she do? I mean she could try to pursue other things, but you can tell she is really passionate about acting... But I guess I'm tired of seeing her all the time and wish she would disappear for a bit  It would also be cool if she started doing some deeper movies. I wonder if she would even be good at that? She's only in those predictable comedies, never in dramas or anything like that. I do really like her new haircut though.






  LOL... no one's forcing you to watch her movies or visit this thread.  So just don't watch her movies...?


There are plenty of stars that I don't care for, so I just don't watch their movies and don't choose to pay attention to them.


----------



## queennadine

I really liked her in Derailed as well! 

I definitely think she's been typecast...but so have other actresses. Katherine Heigl, Kate Hudson, etc.


----------



## Swanky

But people like to be more critical of Jen it seems.  LOTS of people are typecast.


----------



## spendalot

If the same type of scripts keep coming their way, they may feel frustrated but at least it's better than no scripts and no movies at all.


----------



## exotikittenx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But people like to be more critical of Jen it seems.  LOTS of people are typecast.



Agreed.


----------



## Jahpson

Jen doesn't have to work another day in her life!


...right?


----------



## Brina

I love the garden and the pool area and that "lounge room" by the pool, but I can't imagine living in such a big house all alone.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

exotikittenx said:


> LOL... no one's forcing you to watch her movies or visit this thread.  So just don't watch her movies...?
> 
> 
> There are plenty of stars that I don't care for, so I just don't watch their movies and don't choose to pay attention to them.



Woah, what's with the tone? 

Anyways, I stay away from threads of celebrities I dislike (Miley Cyrus, for example - I don't ever go on her thread because I have nothing good to say about her). I felt like coming here to ask if anyone feels the same way that I do about Jen. Apparently some people do! I don't dislike her though, I'm just bored with her and am expressing my opinion.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Don't worry, *Pinkpuff09* - it's nice to have varying opinions!  It keeps things interesting, we can't all agree on everything - too boring!

Derailed was very disturbing to me, so I can't say I liked it. It was a good movie though!


----------



## Jasmine K.

+1 for liking Derailed. I would like to see Jen in more dramas too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Talking about typecast... Julia Roberts, anyone?


----------



## exotikittenx

Pinkpuff09 said:


> Woah, what's with the tone?
> 
> Anyways, I stay away from threads of celebrities I dislike (Miley Cyrus, for example - I don't ever go on her thread because I have nothing good to say about her). I felt like coming here to ask if anyone feels the same way that I do about Jen. Apparently some people do! I don't dislike her though, I'm just bored with her and am expressing my opinion.




It's not a tone.  I'm just pointing out with everyone complaining they want her to "disappear for a while" or are tired of seeing her (that is actually quite mean, in my opinion, and what I said was in her defense), I don't even understand why people would complain.  The answer seems simple enough to me to just ignore her and not support her movies if you don't like her so much.  I'm not even saying I like her as an actress.  I do like her as a person, though.  I think it's kind of backwards for people to say really harsh things about her, and when I say something in that defense, people get uppity about that.  I'm just pointing out the obvious-- why complain about her if no one's forcing you to watch it?  It's a genuine question and suggestion.

ps. for the record, what you perceive as a "tone" is perceived incorrectly.  I was trying to be light about it by typing in lol and the funny face.  But I do think it's a bit silly for people to say those things when no one's even making them watch her.  She's an actress and loves what she does.  Why should she stop if she has fans and she is offered these roles?


----------



## justkell

I loved Derailed! I was hesitant to see it because of the poor reviews it got. But, that is one movie I can say that I never expected the direction it took. I was shocked! Most movies are so predictable in the way they play out. But, Derailed really threw me for a loop. I loved that!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think lots of people feel like that  She's been typecast . . .  but if you were her and that money was coming in, would you change anything? LOL!



  I wouldn't!    She's tried to branch out, and the public wasn't really receptive to it so she went back to what her fans want.  Nothing wrong with that.    I happen to really like her and her movies though.  I think she's really funny.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ But do her fans really want that?  Her movies don't make much money.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

*slowly backs out of thread*


----------



## heart goes boOm

i like her movies.  then again i hate change... like with robin williams, i didn't like seeing him in a serious flick!


----------



## Swanky

I like her, so I guess I'm a "fan" {?} I'd like to see her in other genres


----------



## exotikittenx

She did really well in that movie _The Good Girl_ and that was pretty serious.  Not too many people really talked about that movie, though.    I think her fans like her for her humor.  I did like her on the show _Friends_ but I wouldn't call myself a fan and I don't run out to see her movies.  I like to look at her pictures and style lol.  I wonder how receptive people would be if she did do dramas.  Maybe her acting in that particular drama just doesn't cut it.  She might not be made for that... which to me is fine.  People have their specialties and niches, and I think romantic comedy is her area.


----------



## Jayne1

I thought I heard her interviewed and she said her next project is as a director not an actor...


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like her, so I guess I'm a &quot;fan&quot; {?} I'd like to see her in other genres



  Me too, but it seems like whenever she tries something different the movie doesn't do that well.    I would love to see her in more dramas.  I loved Derailed.


----------



## Grace123

She still has my heart for "Office Space," one of my all-time, watch it over and over, classics. 


I like her. I don't get why so many are so hard on her? Personally, I think that Angie/Brad/Jennifer thing lingers on in a lot of minds. Don't beat me for saying it, it's just an opinion.


----------



## maggie7

I yawned my way through The Bounty Hunter last night...seriously, I should have just turned it off..I don't know why she keeps making these boring films, she has a great comic talent and is just too good for most of the repetitive stuff she's been doing lately...

As for doing it to keep the money coming in..how much money do you need?  Does she really have to do lame stuff to support herself these days?

I love Jennifer Aniston, I think she has a rare gorgeousness that comes from a cool, witty personality...I would love to see her in a fantastic film that knocks everybody's socks off and gives her the credit she deserves...I think it's so much more to her than meets the eye...


----------



## iluvmybags

honestly, I think she should put the movie career on hold and find herself a good TV comedy to do -- she was great on FRIENDS, and did anyone see her on 30 ROCK or COUGAR TOWN? that's the kind of work she's best at and should be doing.

Matthew Perry just got a new a show, Matt LaBlanc -- doesn't Lisa Kudrow have a show coming up too?  I think Jen should make the same move


----------



## DivineMissM

maggie7 said:


> I yawned my way through The Bounty Hunter last night...seriously, I should have just turned it off..I don't know why she keeps making these boring films, she has a great comic talent and is just too good for most of the repetitive stuff she's been doing lately...
> 
> As for doing it to keep the money coming in..how much money do you need?  Does she really have to do lame stuff to support herself these days?
> 
> I love Jennifer Aniston, I think she has a rare gorgeousness that comes from a cool, witty personality...I would love to see her in a fantastic film that knocks everybody's socks off and gives her the credit she deserves...I think it's so much more to her than meets the eye...



  I was planning on watching that tonight.  Is it that bad?


----------



## DivineMissM

iluvmybags said:


> honestly, I think she should put the movie career on hold and find herself a good TV comedy to do -- she was great on FRIENDS, and did anyone see her on 30 ROCK or COUGAR TOWN? that's the kind of work she's best at and should be doing.
> 
> Matthew Perry just got a new a show, Matt LaBlanc -- doesn't Lisa Kudrow have a show coming up too?  I think Jen should make the same move



 I watch Friends reruns almost every night.  SO has been working out of town a lot lately.  lol  I forgot how great she was in that.


----------



## NicolesCloset

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2526728/jennifer-aniston-perfume-launch-mexico-city-01/searched back and I don't think these were posted. It is her perfume launch. I just lover her. It is from Justjared.com


----------



## maggie7

DivineMissM said:


> I was planning on watching that tonight.  Is it that bad?


 Afraid so..


----------



## DivineMissM

maggie7 said:


> Afraid so..



 You were right.    Wow.  That was pretty disappointing.  Both Jen and Gerard are very funny.  WTH happened?


----------



## exotikittenx

The Bounty Hunter was terrible.

I agree, I'd love to see her do sitcoms again.  Why does everyone need to be a movie star?  It's like it's a bad thing and as if they aren't considered really successful unless they are doing movies.  I miss seeing her on tv.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Just Go With It was pretty good!


----------



## heart goes boOm

i want to see that!


----------



## terebina786

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Just Go With It was pretty good!



It was... I loved it... the entire theatre did really considering everyone was laughing! LOL

The Bounty Hunter wasn't good at all though... it was so boring.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

her movies bene  bad recenetly


----------



## tweegy

*Jennifer Aniston: I Should Marry George Clooney
Written by JJ on Apr-6-11 10:36am*

Actress Jennifer Aniston attends the 'Meine Erfundene Frau' (Just go with it) Germany Premiere at CineStar on February 21, 2011 in Berlin, Germany. (Getty Images)more pics » Elisabetta Canalis and George Clooney (Bauer Griffin) Jennifer Aniston has grown weary of all the gossip surrounding her perpetually single status, but she has a solution that would undoubtedly end the cycle of speculation. Marry George Clooney.

&#8220;That would definitely shut up the world!," she told Britain's Red magazine. "I could call up George, say, &#8216;Hun, let's just get hitched and have kids.&#8217; I should take George to lunch and we can figure out how to put an end to all this. Ha! Well, no.&#8221;

Clooney, of course, is Hollywood's consummate bachelor. He's currently seeing Italian beauty Elisabetta Canalis, but ever since his 1993 divorce from Talia Balsam the shameless Hollywood playboy has insisted he's interested in neither marriage nor children. For her part, the once-married Jen has dated a list of famous men, and has never ruled out the possibility of marriage if it were with the right person.

At the moment, Jen says she's perfectly happy focusing on her friends and getting the most out of life.

&#8220;You have to have a balance in life," she said. "You have to also have your own personal love: what inspires you, what excites you when you wake up in the morning.

&#8220;Where would you be without friends? Where would you be without people to pick you up when you need lifting? As we know, myself and a lot of my friends, we've come from homes that were far from perfect, so you end up almost parent and sibling to your friends, and vice versa. Your own chosen family. There's nothing like a really loyal, dependable, good friend. Nothing.&#8221;

_**Elsewhere: George Clooney is Rolling his eyes**_


----------



## NoSnowHere

Aww I enjoyed the Bounty Hunter, but mostly for Gerard. 

And I agree with the Good Girl.  That was a great movie.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I still haven't seen her perfume anywhere. Is it at Sephora already?


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> *Jennifer Aniston: I Should Marry George Clooney
> Written by JJ on Apr-6-11 10:36am*
> 
> Actress Jennifer Aniston attends the 'Meine Erfundene Frau' (Just go with it) Germany Premiere at CineStar on February 21, 2011 in Berlin, Germany. (Getty Images)more pics » Elisabetta Canalis and George Clooney (Bauer Griffin) Jennifer Aniston has grown weary of all the gossip surrounding her perpetually single status, but she has a solution that would undoubtedly end the cycle of speculation. Marry George Clooney.
> 
> That would definitely shut up the world!," she told Britain's Red magazine. "I could call up George, say, Hun, let's just get hitched and have kids. I should take George to lunch and we can figure out how to put an end to all this. Ha! Well, no.
> 
> Clooney, of course, is Hollywood's consummate bachelor. He's currently seeing Italian beauty Elisabetta Canalis, but ever since his 1993 divorce from Talia Balsam the shameless Hollywood playboy has insisted he's interested in neither marriage nor children. For her part, the once-married Jen has dated a list of famous men, and has never ruled out the possibility of marriage if it were with the right person.
> 
> At the moment, Jen says she's perfectly happy focusing on her friends and getting the most out of life.
> 
> You have to have a balance in life," she said. "You have to also have your own personal love: what inspires you, what excites you when you wake up in the morning.
> 
> Where would you be without friends? Where would you be without people to pick you up when you need lifting? As we know, myself and a lot of my friends, we've come from homes that were far from perfect, so you end up almost parent and sibling to your friends, and vice versa. Your own chosen family. There's nothing like a really loyal, dependable, good friend. Nothing.
> 
> ***Elsewhere: George Clooney is Rolling his eyes***




:lolots:


----------



## Jahpson

George Clooney groupies weep!


----------



## LADC_chick

tweegy said:


> _**Elsewhere: George Clooney is Rolling his eyes**_


Ha! I bet he is. 

She needs to stay in the media, which is why she tossed out that gem about the perennial bachelor.


----------



## Swanky

oh for goodness sakes she was just kidding! lol! They asked her questions, she answered and made a joke, it was 2 sentences.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

^ I hate the fact the media carries on about Jennifer Aniston being "single" "pathetic" "must be desperte for a child" ect. However the media never say the same things about George Clooney? It's such a double standard.


----------



## LADC_chick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh for goodness sakes she was just kidding! lol! They asked her questions, she answered and made a joke, it was 2 sentences.


 
Kidding, sure. Humor isn't lost on me, you know. However, it doesn't mean that she doesn't try to court the media any way she can, especially with a statement like that. She's got a movie coming out with Colin Farrell in several months. I can imagine the stir that'll cause (and that she'll invite, all while acting like she couldn't care less about it...much like what happened with Gerard Butler last year).


----------



## LovesYSL

The only Jennifer Aniston movie that was anywhere near acceptable was The Good Girl. I am very envious of her sick bod and her hair though.


----------



## Tracy

No one posted Jen's new 'do?




















pics from justjared/yournextshoes/getty


----------



## Swanky

we did 
in Feb 
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/jennifer-aniston-327004-188.html


----------



## HauteMama

Wow, maybe it is just her makeup and the angle of the photos, but those last two pictures above don't look ANYTHING like her. Weird. :weird:


----------



## Swanky

yeah, caught her at bad times - smirking.


----------



## Tracy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> we did
> in Feb
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/jennifer-aniston-327004-188.html



hahaha, oopsie!


----------



## Jayne1

She looks good - she _always_ looks good...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

HauteMama said:


> Wow, maybe it is just her makeup and the angle of the photos, but those last two pictures above don't look ANYTHING like her. Weird. :weird:


 

they sure don't!


----------



## Jayne1

I love this house - but for the money she wants, I'll build my own (assuming I have $42 million to throw around.)

Look at the kitchen!








http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/03/jennifer-anistons-los-ang_n_856752.html#s273337

*Jennifer Aniston's Los Angeles Home For $42 Million*

Via Realtor.com: Jennifer Aniston's Los Angeles home has finally hit the open market after laying low for months as a pocket listing. The $42 million mansion is 10,000 square feet and sits on almost an acre of land in the hills above Sunset Boulevard. There are five bedrooms, eight-and-a-half bathrooms, and features include a pool, game room, and a Japanese spa.

The manse was built in 1972 by mid-century modern architect Hal Levitt. In 2006, Aniston purchased the home for $13.5 million and hired designer Stephen Shadley to oversee the millions of dollars in renovations. In Architectural Digest, Shadley recalls that the home was "in rough shape. We essentially tore the house apart and rebuilt it.&#8221; According to Forbes, her additions include smart house technology, a biometric security system for both her wine cellar and jewelry cabinet, and a "two-in-one kitchen" that hides a professional catering kitchen behind the main one.

Aniston appears to be relocating to New York. HuffPost has the scoop on two West Village apartments she just bought for a combined $7.7 million.

Photos courtesy of the listing with Realtor.com.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at Sephora in New York City (May 5).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out for a Cinco de Mayo dinner in NYC (May 5)

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She must be getting a ton of money for it.

That color and dress style looks great on her. Now if she would just up the shoe game.


----------



## nastasja

^^ totally agree about the shoes!!

but she looks GREAT here


----------



## Swanky

I'm like her, couldn't care less about shoes, lol!
LOVE that dress!  She looks healthy and gorgeous!


----------



## DivineMissM

She looks great in orange!  I finally got a chance to smell her perfume the other day.  It's really nice.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow Wow and Wow is all I can say. She is stunning! Love her dress, and I love her hair!


----------



## Jahpson

her kitchen looks like it belongs in a sky rise hotel that or a lab for a major university...


----------



## hugable

What a lovely shade and cut on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just glad to see her in color!  So used to seeing her in black, grey or navy...


----------



## Jayne1

Jahpson said:


> her kitchen looks like it belongs in a* sky rise hotel *that or a lab for a major university...


_That's _what it is --- but I still love it.  Not too big and easy to maneuver around in.

I bet she never maneuvered around in it though.  Is she ever home?  lol


----------



## karo

Jennifer's dog died

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20490290,00.html


----------



## Jahpson

awww thats sad.


----------



## *want it all*

Norman!   I'm sure he had a very happy 15 years of life though.  What a difficult time for Jen.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I was so sad when I read that, he had been with her for 15 long years and must've been by her side throughout her trying times.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I know. How sad, what a sweet dog  But yeah, you know he had a great, long life with her!


----------



## bisbee

She looks gorgeous...but I don't like her hair that blonde...


----------



## Tracy

Oh no, Norman!


----------



## iluvmybags

did anyone see the TRANSFORMATION feature in this month's IN STYLE mag (June)?  Her eyes look funny in some of those pics - like they photo-shopped them so much they don't even look like her!


----------



## karo

From people: Jennifer out in LA


----------



## queennadine

She always looks great!


----------



## hunniesochic

^^^ agree!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...s-you-need-to-know-about-her-115875-21113065/

has good photos and facts!


----------



## karo

At the Spike TV's 5th Annual 2011 "Guys Choice" Awards (June 4).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That's a good hair length on her.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, I dig!  Her hair seems to grow quickly{?}  Makes me want to cut mine. . . . almost.


----------



## rosasharn78

I really think she's beautiful.  I wish I had her body!


----------



## hugable

One of the best bodies out there!


----------



## karo

Jennifer on the cover of the July 2011 issue of Marie Claire magazine

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## BonBonz

karo said:


> Jennifer on the cover of the July 2011 issue of Marie Claire magazine
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


 
Wow! Her legs look great in the third pic!


----------



## ellek72

Still love her hair. It looks amazing on the cover.


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks gorgeous!  Does she and Jennifer Lopez never age? :greengrin:


----------



## *want it all*

What beautiful pics!  Looks like I have a Marie Claire issue to look forward to.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Despite calling Angelina Jolie "uncool" for moving in on her ex-husband, Brad Pitt, Jennifer Aniston's romance with Justin Theroux has ended his 14-year relationship with his live-in girlfriend Heidi Bivens -- who moved out of their home last weekend, Page Six has exclusively learned. 

Sources tell us Hollywood costume designer Bivens "is devastated" after Theroux abruptly ended their relationship as he got close to Aniston. 

Aniston, 42, and Theroux, 39, met last fall on the set of "Wanderlust," due in October, but in recent weeks they have become inseparable. 

A source told us, "Heidi is heartbroken. She was completely blindsided. She and Justin had been together for years, they had a home. Then he met Jennifer and everything changed. At first he claimed he and Jen were friends." 

A rep for Bivens confirmed to Page Six: "Heidi and Justin have been together for 14 years. They met when she was 20 years old and he 24, and yes, she just moved out of their home last weekend. She has no comment." 

When Aniston and Theroux were first spotted dining together in May, her rep insisted they were friends. But it was reported at the time that Theroux is "edgier than the guys Jen usually dates . . . she really likes him." 

In recent weeks, the pair have repeatedly been seen dining out and reportedly spending weekends together, with Hollywood sources telling us that "things are moving fast. They are practically living together." 

Despite Heidi's heartbreak, a friend of Theroux claimed, "Things were already over between him and Heidi before he got close to Jen." Jennifer and Pitt announced their split in January 2005. She told Vogue in 2008 about Jolie -- who described how her feelings for Pitt developed on the set of 2005's "Mr. & Mrs. Smith" -- saying, "I was unaware that it was happening. I felt those details were a little inappropriate to discuss." 

A rep for Theroux declined to comment. A rep for Aniston didn't get back to us.



Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/jen_aniston_homewrecker_wVaoLEcK5vxJ7XPQcSDJRM#ixzz1PFxdZVxF


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was just reading that:

and this stood out:
Christopher and his wife Joanne finalised their divorce a month before he was spotted out with Jennifer.
*The Australian wedding planner told Radar Online at the time: 'Jennifer has been my friend - our friend - for over 10 years... we have known each other a long time.'*A pal of Joanne added: 'It's been difficult for Joanne. It just seems so bizarre to me because Jo and Jen are such good friends.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ears-reveals-moved-weekend.html#ixzz1PFsW7pNz


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Every time I see her new bf I think of him on the episode of SATC. I can't get past it.


----------



## ilvoelv

I saw her on rachel ray and I absolutely fell in love with her short hair.. I really want to cut mine now!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I like her new haircut!


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Every time I see her new bf I think of him on the episode of SATC. I can't get past it.


He's an interesting guy because he tends to look different all the time.  But you're, right - his character on that episode was very memorable!


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Despite calling Angelina Jolie "uncool" for moving in on her ex-husband, Brad Pitt, Jennifer Aniston's romance with Justin Theroux has ended his 14-year relationship with his live-in girlfriend Heidi Bivens -- who moved out of their home last weekend, Page Six has exclusively learned.
> 
> Sources tell us Hollywood costume designer Bivens "is devastated" after Theroux abruptly ended their relationship as he got close to Aniston.
> 
> Aniston, 42, and Theroux, 39, met last fall on the set of "Wanderlust," due in October, but in recent weeks they have become inseparable.
> 
> A source told us, "Heidi is heartbroken. She was completely blindsided. She and Justin had been together for years, they had a home. Then he met Jennifer and everything changed. At first he claimed he and Jen were friends."
> 
> A rep for Bivens confirmed to Page Six: "Heidi and Justin have been together for 14 years. They met when she was 20 years old and he 24, and yes, she just moved out of their home last weekend. She has no comment."
> 
> When Aniston and Theroux were first spotted dining together in May, her rep insisted they were friends. But it was reported at the time that Theroux is "edgier than the guys Jen usually dates . . . she really likes him."
> 
> In recent weeks, the pair have repeatedly been seen dining out and reportedly spending weekends together, with Hollywood sources telling us that "things are moving fast. They are practically living together."
> 
> Despite Heidi's heartbreak, a friend of Theroux claimed, "Things were already over between him and Heidi before he got close to Jen." Jennifer and Pitt announced their split in January 2005. She told Vogue in 2008 about Jolie -- who described how her feelings for Pitt developed on the set of 2005's "Mr. & Mrs. Smith" -- saying, "I was unaware that it was happening. I felt those details were a little inappropriate to discuss."
> 
> A rep for Theroux declined to comment. A rep for Aniston didn't get back to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/jen_aniston_homewrecker_wVaoLEcK5vxJ7XPQcSDJRM#ixzz1PFxdZVxF


Okay - full circle.  Now can the Jolie/Ansiotn discussion (that always comes up in articles about her) be put to rest...


----------



## Swanky

^I wish!

Who was he on SATC?


----------



## KatsBags

^^ I just googled it and he was actually two characters.... 
 Shortcomings (1999) &#8230; Vaughn Wysel
&#8211; The Monogamists (1998) &#8230; Jared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, I remember him on both episodes but the second episode was more memorable. He had alot of shortcummings.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I wish!
> 
> Who was he on SATC?


His most memorable character on SaTC, IMO, was as a premature ejaculator who came from a terrific family and Carrie had to break up with them when she broke up with him.  They were a very liberal, Jewish, New York family and she got along great with them, especially his mother.

To me -- that character he played on SaTC doesn't look anything like the way he looks now.  That must be a good thing for an actor, to be able to look different in different roles.


----------



## karo

http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-Justin-Theroux-Pictures-17899377
New pics of Jennifer and Justin out in NYC


----------



## Ilovepurse007

karo said:


> Jennifer on the cover of the July 2011 issue of Marie Claire magazine
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip



I love this cover of her!


----------



## Jayne1

karo said:


> http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-Justin-Theroux-Pictures-17899377
> New pics of Jennifer and Justin out in NYC


See -- just normal, summer city living will deflate your hair.  Just like mine...  I feel better now. 

And it's nice to see an actress without extensions!


----------



## Jahpson

must.have.that.bag


----------



## purplepinky

Apparently their rings say eachothers names??


----------



## Livia1

purplepinky said:


> Apparently their rings say eachothers names??



No, they say "their own names"


----------



## MarieG

Jayne1 said:


> See -- just normal, summer city living will deflate your hair.  Just like mine...  I feel better now.
> 
> And it's nice to see an actress without extensions!



Wow! Her hair grows incredibly fast!


----------



## DivineMissM

Can anyone ID those sandals?  Love them!


----------



## LADC_chick

Jayne1 said:


> Okay - full circle.  Now can the Jolie/Ansiotn discussion (that always comes up in articles about her) be put to rest...


Oh, it'll stop when she tells her PR people to stop pushing those tabloid stories...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Going by Jen's track record - Vince Vaughn, Gerald Butler, John Mayer - coincidentally dating and having a new romance just before a new movie comes out, and then fizzling out right after the movie's publicity is done, is nothing new. Just wait till the new movie is out and then this relationship is done.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux on Thompson Street
Photos by Terry Richardson

Story:
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20504541,00.html


----------



## karo

Jennifer Anniston out in downtown New York City (June 21).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## kiwishopper

karo said:


> Jennifer Anniston out in downtown New York City (June 21).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip



Was she not wearing a bra?!?


----------



## mlbags

I believe she's wearing one (you can see the bra straps in the first 2 pics).  It must be one of those fimlsy ones, without any lining/paddings.
Love the size of her boops!


----------



## White Orchid

As much as I love that look, I don't think it's appropriate city-wear.


----------



## Tangerine

She looks so comfortable and good in the white skirt.



The new bf is gorgeous and he has an awesome career. Hands down the best guy since Brad. Go Jennifer


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Yeah, I'm looking forward to see them together, I like this for her!


----------



## EMMY

I love her bag..anyone know what it is? Love her look but not liking how that skirt is so see-thru in full light...to me that's a no-no...but she could do nothing that makes me dislike her--I adore her!


----------



## Jayne1

mlbags said:


> I believe she's wearing one (you can see the bra straps in the first 2 pics).  It must be one of those fimlsy ones, without any lining/paddings.
> Love the size of her boops!


She was very sensible with these implants!


Tangerine said:


> She looks so comfortable and good in the white skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> The new bf is gorgeous and he has an awesome career. Hands down the best guy since Brad. Go Jennifer


This new relationship is going to stick -- we can see how great they are together.

I love that outfit she's wearing -- it's a bit California for NYC ,but I still love it!!

We can also see she won't be too happy about being photographed more -- we never see many candids when she's in CA but we're seeing more in NYC.


----------



## Jayne1

sorry - double post


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like that look BUT I don't like the transparent skirt, it looks so tacky. Why didn't she wear a slip?


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I like that look BUT I don't like the transparent skirt, it looks so tacky. Why didn't she wear a slip?


Because it's hot and it's summer time and when she looked in the mirror at home, there was no _back lighting_ so the skirt didn't look transparent.


----------



## quynh_1206

It looks like beach/pool wear to me. She has the perfect size boobs for her body. Can't wait to see more pictures of her and Justin. He's a hottie.


----------



## alouette

EMMY said:


> *I love her bag..anyone know what it is?* Love her look but not liking how that skirt is so see-thru in full light...to me that's a no-no...but she could do nothing that makes me dislike her--I adore her!



Hey Emmy!!!  It's a Tom Ford.   IIRC, it's in the 4K price point.


----------



## EMMY

^ sweet! Thanx!   She always has the best stuff...!


----------



## MarieG

Jayne1 said:


> She was very sensible with these implants!



She has implants??


----------



## Jayne1

MarieG said:


> She has implants??


Nice ones!  I think she does everything "just right."

Jen before with no upper pole fullness:














and after with nice upper pole fullness:


----------



## Brina

Has she confirmed that she got implants?


----------



## HauteMama

The pictures don't prove much to me. In the last shot she is clearly wearing a padded-type bra, and in the other one, it is pushing her bust up. That will create "upper pole fullness" on anyone. The other pictures either had her unsupported or the swimsuit was pulling downward.

So I wouldn't say with certainty either way as to whether she had implants or not; just that I don't think those pictures show anything one way or the other.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Why do people want to believe that Hollywood actresses are born physically perfect and remain physically perfect well into their 40s?


----------



## LifeIsAPeach

Those called push up bras! Not implants. LOL


----------



## Jayne1

Brina said:


> Has she confirmed that she got implants?


Susan Lucci swore to Oprah that she only had a nose job.   Most actresses don't tell the truth.

I think Jen looks fabulous and I think what she is doing is just the right amount of perfection, she never looks overdone.


----------



## DivineMissM

I love the idea of that outfit, but the skirt needs to be less sheer.  It looks like she lost her pants and had to grab a curtain or something.

And, her boobs are fantastic.


----------



## birkin girl

can any one tell me what make is her bag with the zips..? looks like Prada..maybe...?


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Why do people want to believe that Hollywood actresses are born physically perfect and remain physically perfect well into their 40s?



Seriously! I know a girl who got tiny implants, she went from AA to A. I'm sure even more celebrities make subtle changes like that.

Plus, what celebrity is going to "confirm" their surgery lol


----------



## AEGIS

her boobs look the same.


----------



## viciel

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Going by Jen's track record - Vince Vaughn, Gerald Butler, John Mayer - coincidentally dating and having a new romance just before a new movie comes out, and then fizzling out right after the movie's publicity is done, is nothing new. Just wait till the new movie is out and then this relationship is done.



ditto!  for someone who complains about having their privacy invaded in every interview, she sure knows how to invite attention whenever she needs help getting people to pay to see one of her movies.


----------



## Brina

birkin girl said:


> can any one tell me what make is her bag with the zips..? looks like Prada..maybe...?



It's Tom Ford, 4k price point


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out in NYC (June 24).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bisbee

I'm no expert, but I don't think she looks like she has implants!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I lover her style! Chic!


----------



## DivineMissM

I'm not a fan of that last outfit at all.  Love her bag and jewelry though!


----------



## hazeltt

Jayne1 said:


> Nice ones!  I think she does everything "just right."
> 
> Jen before with no upper pole fullness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after with nice upper pole fullness:



I think she just looks fuller in the last pic with the tank because of her bra?


----------



## DC-Cutie

this last look is all over the place...


----------



## Jayne1

Look at the BF!  This isn't even in costume for a movie role, this was taken the other day on the street.  Isn't it too hot in NYC for this?

Having said that -- I think he's very attractive.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I don't know that she has implants it's probably all the yoga she does that's keeping her firm and lifted.


----------



## purplepinky

She has always had boobs. From beginning of Friends until now. I just saw Just Go With it with her and Adam sandier and she is in a bikini for some of it and if she has anything fKe in her boobs I'll sell all my handbags. Fake boobs don't slope and even sag like hers do (I think she has great boobs, I'm just saying they display normal characteristics of real breasts.) no matter how small the implant, they still look like implants as far as I'm concerned. Jen's boobs aren't hovering mid air like Blake lively's


----------



## Jayne1

purplepinky said:


> She has always had boobs. From beginning of Friends until now. I just saw Just Go With it with her and Adam sandier and she is in a bikini for some of it and if she has anything fKe in her boobs I'll sell all my handbags. Fake boobs don't slope and even sag like hers do (I think she has great boobs, I'm just saying they display normal characteristics of real breasts.) no matter how small the implant, they still look like implants as far as I'm concerned. Jen's boobs aren't hovering mid air like Blake lively's


How do you explain what they used to look like?  Can't hide in a bikini.  Also, real boobs don't stand up when lying down as in the after pic below.

If yoga lifted saagy boobs, then the plastic surgeons would be out of business.


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> How do you explain what they used to look like?  Can't hide in a bikini.  Also, real boobs don't stand up when lying down as in the after pic below.
> 
> If yoga lifted saagy boobs, then the plastic surgeons would be out of business.



I don't know if her boobs are fake or not, and I really don't care.  But, in the last photo they're pretty squished, so that could explain why they look like that while laying down.  It's not like she's completely naked and they look like that, kwim?


----------



## HauteMama

She may be lying down in the last pic, but she has a tight bodice and straps holding her chest in place! That hardly counts as "lying down". And I don't think Jen is perfect, nor do I think she has a perfect body. I obviously don't know whether she's had cosmetic procedures done (most of Hollywood has, though, so I would assume she's no different), but this fixation that she must have had a boob job just seems unreasonable. None of the pictures have shown any evidence of it, and any woman can achieve similar results with a proper push-up garment.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm too old to believe in that... I know now that once past 40, horrible, strange, saggy, droopy things happen that are not camera friendly to people who make their living in front of them.  

Anyway... heres' something else that's new... but I hope it's temporary, because as much as one may love their dog, I think it's a bad idea to put the dog's name permanently on one's body.

IMO, of course.


----------



## maggie7

^^^
All I could think when I saw that tattoo was pain, pain..so close to the sole of your foot..must have been agony if it's real...


----------



## DiorDeVille

DivineMissM said:


> I don't know if her boobs are fake or not, and I really don't care. But, in the last photo they're pretty squished, so that could explain why they look like that while laying down. It's not like she's completely naked and they look like that, kwim?


 
The first photo is a candid.

The second photo of her lying down is in a magazine, which means there's exactly 100% chance that it's been photoshopped.  No guarantee that's what they really look like. 

I would literally eat a hat if JA or any other actress in Hollywood over the age of 30 hadn't had at least one invasive procedure. If any one of us was under that level of scrutiny by millions, surrounded by cameras and younger women and more beautiful women and horndog bosses and unfaithful boyfriends/husbands in a career where most women can barely get decent work after age 40 ... we'd all get PS.  I can't judge any actress for doing the same.


----------



## Jayne1

DiorDeVille said:


> The first photo is a candid.
> 
> The second photo of her lying down is in a magazine, which means there's exactly 100% chance that it's been photoshopped.  No guarantee that's what they really look like.
> 
> I would literally eat a hat if JA or any other actress in Hollywood over the age of 30 hadn't had at least one invasive procedure. If any one of us was under that level of scrutiny by millions, surrounded by cameras and younger women and more beautiful women and horndog bosses and unfaithful boyfriends/husbands in a career where most women can barely get decent work after age 40 ... we'd all get PS.  I can't judge any actress for doing the same.


I agree and I'm not judging either.  

Can you imagine the pressure to stay perfect for the camera? Seeing your face on that 30-foot by 70-foot screen?  Apparently it's the demands and insistence of agents and studios too.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Agree, I can't even imagine the pressure!


----------



## prettyprincess

Her boobs look 100% real, a good bra or a tight fitted bodice can make anyone's boobs look done. Btw, I think the tattoo is so sweet, Norman was w her for 15 years


----------



## karo

I don't think she had a boob job either. She has the same size since the beginning of Friends. On all the pics, her breasts look more or less the same, it just depends on the bra she's wearing.


----------



## Liya

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Why do people want to believe that Hollywood actresses are born physically perfect and remain physically perfect well into their 40s?



Seriously! I think people would be shocked if they knew the lengths that celebrities went to...


----------



## DiorDeVille

Liya said:


> Seriously! I think people would be shocked if they knew the lengths that celebrities went to...


 


And I think the tattoo - while not my thing - is cool. I wish more owners fell on that end of the spectrum. There'd be far fewer animal shelters if that were the case. Besides, 15 years is a long time - longer than any guy has been faithful, longer than any relationship, and probably a lot more loyal. Pets really are (a) a lifetime commitment, and (b) a soft place to fall ... and I think the tattoo is a sweet gesture. If one has to change their looks permanently, I can't think of a better reason to do so than for a lifetime of love and loyalty like that received from a wonderful pet.  You can tell so much about a person by how they treat the animals in their lives.


----------



## baghag411

Me too!  That's one of the worst places to get a tattoo.  If it is real, kuddos to her!!!  Makes me love her even more.  

My monitor is doing weird things with the color of her new bag. . . it can look black, brown, or grey. . . Is it black??



maggie7 said:


> ^^^
> All I could think when I saw that tattoo was pain, pain..so close to the sole of your foot..must have been agony if it's real...


----------



## baghag411

Nm. . . it was ID'd on another thread.  It's brown.


----------



## simona7

I don't think she has implants. She may be over 40 but she's never had a kid and IMO that's what causes sagging etc. 
On another note, I love that Tom Ford bag and I like the new guy for her. I think NY is working out for her.


----------



## Jayne1

simona7 said:


> I don't think she has implants. She may be over 40 but she's never had a kid and IMO that's what causes sagging etc.
> On another note, I love that Tom Ford bag and I like the new guy for her. I think NY is working out for her.


No -- gravity causes sagging, which is why those earlier bikini pics show saggy boobs.

Aging is not the weak.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Gravity is exactly right. 



Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Why do people want to believe that Hollywood actresses are born physically perfect and remain physically perfect well into their 40s?


 
Any number of reasons. Lack of life experience, delusional, star worshippers, immaturity. 

Actually this way of perfect thinking does extreme disservice to all other 'real' women & even themselves. 

Always liked Jennifer Aniston. She did the work she needed to do to become relevent & create a real future for herself. She didn't do it by a porn tape nor endorsing every product that came knocking on her door. 
That's very admirable today. 

Also am mature enough to realize she has utilized every aspect she 
possibly can to remain relevent & attractive in Hollywood. 
She's rich! Rich women in the entertainment field take care of themselves. Period. They all lie about having things done, its been this way for generations.

The third picture looks like there are breast implants. (I don't know if its photoshopped.) 
She's also had a nose job & a chin implant. Big deal. She improved on a good thing.

As much as I hate tats, I think the one she has isn't half bad. That dog was there when her SOB DH took off. (No I'm not partial )  I'm sure the dog meant alot to her.


----------



## DivineMissM

I've seen women IRL who are amazingly beautiful with no surgical enhancements, so it's not THAT far-fetched to believe that there are celebs who are naturally beautiful.

That said, I do think Jen has a few little tweeks here.  Everything was done very well though.  If people are arguing whether or not you've had work, you did it right!  lol


----------



## CCfor C

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Gravity is exactly right.
> 
> 
> 
> Any number of reasons. Lack of life experience, delusional, star worshippers, immaturity.
> 
> Actually this way of perfect thinking does extreme disservice to all other 'real' women & even themselves.
> 
> Always liked Jennifer Aniston. She did the work she needed to do to become relevent & create a real future for herself. She didn't do it by a porn tape nor endorsing every product that came knocking on her door.
> That's very admirable today.
> 
> 
> 
> Also am mature enough to realize she has utilized every aspect she
> possibly can to remain relevent & attractive in Hollywood.
> She's rich! Rich women in the entertainment field take care of themselves. Period. They all lie about having things done, its been this way for generations.
> 
> The third picture looks like there are breast implants. (I don't know if its photoshopped.)
> She's also had a nose job & a chin implant. Big deal. She improved on a good thing.
> 
> As much as I hate tats, I think the one she has isn't half bad. That dog was there when her SOB DH took off. (No I'm not partial )  I'm sure the dog meant alot to her.




Totally agree with this...We'd most likely be amazed by all the stuff  she HAS had done! Most everyone in this industry has had work done. It  goes with the territory. She still looks lovely! And I am not a tat  lover either, but that is sweet if she chose to honor her dog...I had 2  for that long and it's sad when they're gone..;(


----------



## DiorDeVille

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Gravity is exactly right.
> 
> 
> 
> Any number of reasons. Lack of life experience, delusional, star worshippers, immaturity.
> 
> Actually this way of perfect thinking does extreme disservice to all other 'real' women & even themselves.
> 
> Always liked Jennifer Aniston. She did the work she needed to do to become relevent & create a real future for herself. She didn't do it by a porn tape nor endorsing every product that came knocking on her door.
> That's very admirable today.
> 
> Also am mature enough to realize she has utilized every aspect she
> possibly can to remain relevent & attractive in Hollywood.
> She's rich! Rich women in the entertainment field take care of themselves. Period. They all lie about having things done, its been this way for generations.
> 
> The third picture looks like there are breast implants. (I don't know if its photoshopped.)
> She's also had a nose job & a chin implant. Big deal. She improved on a good thing.
> 
> As much as I hate tats, I think the one she has isn't half bad. That dog was there when her SOB DH took off. (No I'm not partial ) I'm sure the dog meant alot to her.


 
 ITA.


----------



## DiorDeVille

DivineMissM said:


> I've seen women IRL who are amazingly beautiful with no surgical enhancements, so it's not THAT far-fetched to believe that there are celebs who are naturally beautiful.


 
I completely agree, but know that people who look stunning IRL don't always look like they'd stop traffic on camera ... and vice versa.  Plus, look at the "best friend" (e.g. second-prettiest) girl on the next movie you see; chances are, she'd be the prettiest girl in any high school class around. Still, I find it totally believeable that there are definitely girls under 25 in Hollywood that haven't had anything done.


----------



## HauteMama

Again, I am not at all denying that Jen has likely had invasive procedures done. I think virtually every woman her age in Hollywood has. The pressure is immense and few can withstand it and remain employed without having work done.

It is just this fixation on the breast enhancement that has me puzzled. I am not saying it isn't possible; it is. But none of the photos seem to show anything out of the ordinary to me that says definitively she's had implants. And I am not blind to aging and the havoc that time can wreak! But i can say positively that not every 40 year old woman sags in the chest - especially not those who started out on the small to medium size to begin with. I almost find it more troubling that everyone believes that a 40 year old woman must have fried-egg-breasts than for people to not be positive she's had a boob job!


----------



## Tangerine

HauteMama said:


> It is just this fixation on the breast enhancement that has me puzzled. I am not saying it isn't possible; it is. But none of the photos seem to show anything out of the ordinary to me that says definitively she's had implants. And I am not blind to aging and the havoc that time can wreak! But i can say positively that not every 40 year old woman sags in the chest - especially not those who started out on the small to medium size to begin with.* I almost find it more troubling that everyone believes that a 40 year old woman must have fried-egg-breasts than for people to not be positive she's had a boob job!*



LOL! Yeah, thats what I'm thinking. She is 40. Not 65.



Personally, I'm SURE that plastic surgery occurs at higher rates in the famous. Of course. On the other hand, people have become so totally cynical about the subject that they are convinced that they see plastic surgery _everywhere and on everyone_. We've been trained to use such unnatural amounts of scrutiny that theres no objective anymore, on either extreme.


----------



## bisousx

DiorDeVille said:


> And I think the tattoo - while not my thing - is cool. I wish more owners fell on that end of the spectrum. There'd be far fewer animal shelters if that were the case. Besides, 15 years is a long time - longer than any guy has been faithful, longer than any relationship, and probably a lot more loyal. Pets really are (a) a lifetime commitment, and (b) a soft place to fall ... and I think the tattoo is a sweet gesture. If one has to change their looks permanently, I can't think of a better reason to do so than for a lifetime of love and loyalty like that received from a wonderful pet.  You can tell so much about a person by how they treat the animals in their lives.


 
I agree. As a dog owner myself, I found it heartbreaking to see her tattoo in the papers  Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Jayne1

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Gravity is exactly right.
> 
> 
> 
> Any number of reasons. Lack of life experience, delusional, star worshippers, immaturity.
> 
> Actually this way of perfect thinking does extreme disservice to all other 'real' women & even themselves.
> 
> Always liked Jennifer Aniston. She did the work she needed to do to become relevent & create a real future for herself. She didn't do it by a porn tape nor endorsing every product that came knocking on her door.
> That's very admirable today.
> 
> Also am mature enough to realize she has utilized every aspect she
> possibly can to remain relevent & attractive in Hollywood.
> She's rich! Rich women in the entertainment field take care of themselves. Period. They all lie about having things done, its been this way for generations.
> 
> The third picture looks like there are breast implants. (I don't know if its photoshopped.)
> *She's also had a nose job & a chin implant. Big deal. She improved on a good thing*.
> 
> As much as I hate tats, I think the one she has isn't half bad. That dog was there when her SOB DH took off. (No I'm not partial )  I'm sure the dog meant alot to her.


I agree that everything they do makes them more gorgeous and I think she's even prettier now than she used to be.

About the chin implant... I saw bit of an old movie of hers while in the kitchen making lunch.  It was that move with Kevin Bacon and Jay Mohr  (cute movie and she was cute in it) and I noticed how her chin was much sharper and distinctively in a squared U shape. I never realized her chin is less square now.  I never notice these things until I see old pictures and old faces.

Isn't that a shaving and not an implant?


----------



## simona7

HauteMama said:


> Again, I am not at all denying that Jen has likely had invasive procedures done. I think virtually every woman her age in Hollywood has. The pressure is immense and few can withstand it and remain employed without having work done.
> 
> It is just this fixation on the breast enhancement that has me puzzled. I am not saying it isn't possible; it is. But none of the photos seem to show anything out of the ordinary to me that says definitively she's had implants. And I am not blind to aging and the havoc that time can wreak! But i can say positively that not every 40 year old woman sags in the chest - especially not those who started out on the small to medium size to begin with.* I almost find it more troubling that everyone believes that a 40 year old woman must have fried-egg-breasts than for people to not be positive she's had a boob job!*



Again, she can definitely have implants for all I know BUT why is it so hard to believe a 42 year old woman can have breasts like that?
I have two 43 year old friends that have not had children - one is an A cup and one is a B cup and both of their breasts are pretty "perky" and don't sag. I've seen them in bikinis and they look great. Again, I'm not unrealistic about Hollywood (I grew up there!) but some can have great looking tatas in their 40's. Now if they still look that good in her 60's that's another story...


----------



## Jayne1

simona7 said:


> Again, she can definitely have implants for all I know BUT why is it so hard to believe a 42 year old woman can have breasts like that?
> I have two 43 year old friends that have not had children - one is an A cup and one is a B cup and both of their breasts are pretty "perky" and don't sag. I've seen them in bikinis and they look great. Again, I'm not unrealistic about Hollywood (I grew up there!) but some can have great looking tatas in their 40's. Now if they still look that good in her 60's that's another story...


I'm not saying she had implants a few years ago because her breasts were not perky at all. 

I guess she has a good bra now, is that what you're saying?  Could be. 
These pics are before she found the good bra:


----------



## purplepinky

I'm sorry but this has gotten officially pathetic. Are you still trying to "prove" something you have no way of knowing for sure? And it's just humorous because every pic you post, they look the same...always have.


----------



## Grace123

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Gravity is exactly right.
> 
> 
> 
> Any number of reasons. Lack of life experience, delusional, star worshippers, immaturity.
> 
> Actually this way of perfect thinking does extreme disservice to all other 'real' women & even themselves.
> 
> Always liked Jennifer Aniston. She did the work she needed to do to become relevent & create a real future for herself. She didn't do it by a porn tape nor endorsing every product that came knocking on her door.
> That's very admirable today.
> 
> Also am mature enough to realize she has utilized every aspect she
> possibly can to remain relevent & attractive in Hollywood.
> She's rich! Rich women in the entertainment field take care of themselves. Period. They all lie about having things done, its been this way for generations.
> 
> The third picture looks like there are breast implants. (I don't know if its photoshopped.)
> She's also had a nose job & a chin implant. Big deal. She improved on a good thing.
> 
> *As much as I hate tats, I think the one she has isn't half bad. That dog was there when her SOB DH took off. (No I'm not partial )  I'm sure the dog meant alot to her.*



This!!!


----------



## MCF

Her boobs look the same to me.  It doesn't look like she's had anything done to her boobs but who knows.  This woman doesn't seem to age.  I think it's sweet she got a tattoo of her dogs name.  Animals can me a lot to people and it's nice to honor them.


----------



## minababe

I don't think she had a boob job. she were the last woman in hollywood who from I would say had a boob job.
maybe she just let them lifted but there are no implants imo.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at the "Daily Show" and arriving to her hotel the night before (June 26-27).


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston out in NYC (June 27).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## quynh_1206

Yeah, I agree. those pictures don't prove much. Push up bras can do alot to us gals.


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston at the "Daily Show" and arriving to her hotel the night before (June 26-27).



Those legs!!! 'sigh'


----------



## Brandless

Wish I could look as good as her in denim pants!


----------



## simona7

Love the Daily Show outfit - just perfect!!! The jeans outfit is so cute too. She's looking really fab lately.


----------



## gsmom

I LOVE that little black dress.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I think she looks good. she has admitted to fillers, etc but she said she never did anything to invasive. 

I have known a German woman who has never worn a bra in her life, she is 50 and her boobs are amazing. 

I believe it has to do with skin elasticity as well.

Anyway she obvious takes really good care of her, she has never gain or lost a lot of weight and her boobs are quite small, so all that helps. Plus she never had a kid, never breastfed, spends hours working out.

I am sure she has done stuff to her face, but I believe her body comes from good hydration, plenty of massages and working out like mad.


----------



## lovemysavior

Love her!  She looks great!


----------



## Jahpson

yes she had a boob job and her surgeon is GOD


----------



## kittenslingerie

Ritovskyta said:


> *I think she looks good. she has admitted to fillers, etc but she said she never did anything to invasive.
> *
> I have known a German woman who has never worn a bra in her life, she is 50 and her boobs are amazing.
> 
> I believe it has to do with skin elasticity as well.
> 
> Anyway she obvious takes really good care of her, she has never gain or lost a lot of weight and her boobs are quite small, so all that helps. Plus she never had a kid, never breastfed, spends hours working out.
> 
> I am sure she has done stuff to her face, but I believe her body comes from good hydration, plenty of massages and working out like mad.



Then she is already caught in a lie, because she had 2 nose jobs that pictures prove. I also thought I read that she admitted to the recent one.
As far as her boobs... I'm not sure, but old pics did show a much smaller Jen. I believe if anything was done its very conservative and was done right before Friends.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at the LA premiere of 'Horrible Bosses' (June 30).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Grace123

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston at the LA premiere of 'Horrible Bosses' (June 30).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip



Love, love the look. This woman always gets it right.


----------



## lovemysavior

Love that last look.  It's amazing how she can make black look so summery.


----------



## DivineMissM

lovemysavior said:


> Love that last look.  It's amazing how she can make black look so summery.



+1  She looks great!


----------



## xikry5talix

She always knows what looks best on her!


----------



## MCF

She always looks great and put together kinda like Dita von Teese but modern.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Whatever Jen's had done she looks amazing. She looks younger than Kim Kardashian.


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/-ifr9g_yi07/Jennifer+Aniston+Daily+Show+Jon+Stewart/C8ZyiPFU0d9/Jennifer+Aniston



> Jennifer Aniston poses for pictures and signs autographs in a little black dress ahead of an appearance on "The Daily Show with Jon Stewart." The actress, who is currently rumoured to be engaged to actor Justin Theroux, wears a diamond ring on her right hand and a gold ring on her left ring finger.


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/f-PHb1AFP8C/Horrible+Bosses+Premiere/eRxVudab1Ix/Jennifer+Aniston


> Los Angeles Premiere of "Horrible Bosses".Grauman's Chinese, Hollywood, CA. (June 30, 2011 - Photo by Bauer Griffin)


----------



## spendalot

She's been glowing!


----------



## AEGIS

spendalot said:


> She's been glowing!




probably bc of her new man


----------



## Liya

Any significance to the ring?


----------



## iluvmybags

Liya said:


> Any significance to the ring?


the quote I posted w/pics from her appearance on John Stewart mentioned it on the previous page - post # 3102


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Wow, she is looking Amazing!!!


----------



## kellilicious

I love her! How have I not seen this thread before??


----------



## Chanel522

I love that hair color and so wish I could pull it off!


----------



## ilvoelv

She looks great! Glowing too


----------



## tomz_grl

Wow, that high def pic doesn nothing for her skin.


----------



## Ritovskyta

She looks amazing. her skin looks great for someone who spends so much time on the sun ..


----------



## gsmom

tomz_grl said:


> Wow, that high def pic doesn nothing for her skin.


 

Yeah, I think I see like two whole wrinkles. How does she ever cope?


----------



## dreamofpompidou

LOL I like seeing the "wrinkles" it makes her seem more real~though I'm a year younger than her and have way more  She looks great!


----------



## White Orchid

I like her hair this way but why do those bits/strands stick up like that?  Sorry, no hair expert here.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

White Orchid said:


> I like her hair this way but why do those bits/strands stick up like that?  Sorry, no hair expert here.



New hair that's not as long as the rest maybe?


----------



## bisousx

Ritovskyta said:


> She looks amazing. *her skin looks great for someone who spends so much time on the sun ..*


----------



## carriebradshaw

White Orchid said:


> I like her hair this way but why do those bits/strands stick up like that? Sorry, no hair expert here.


 
it's damage caused by lots of flat ironing... I have it too


----------



## legaldiva

tomz_grl said:


> Wow, that high def pic doesn nothing for her skin.


 
Neither do the years of smoking & tanning!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too much makeup is to blame in those recent pics...imo..


----------



## Sweetpea83

carriebradshaw said:


> it's damage caused by lots of flat ironing... I have it too




Same for me..lol!


----------



## Swanky

those are likely grey hairs   That's the beauty of greys. . .  they're more coarse and stand straight up when they're new/short.


----------



## iluvmybags

I know there are pics from the HORRIBLE BOSSES premier on the previous page(s), but I liked these pics and thought they looked nice & natural (i.e., unposed) --


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at her hand/footprint ceremony in Hollywood (July 7).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston has a lot to smile about these days.
> 
> Today in Los Angeles, she got her handprints and footprints immortalized at Grauman's Chinese Theater and guess who was on hand cheering her on?
> 
> Her favorite drinking partner, Chelsea Handler, Horrible Bosses costar Jason Bateman and, yes, new boyfriend Justin Theroux.
> 
> Chelsea joked that she didn't have any friends like Aniston growing up in New Jersey.
> 
> "All my neighbors looked more like Snooki," Chelsea cracked.
> 
> A jovial Jen returned the good-natured ribbing, asking the crowd what her BFF was doing on Hollywood Boulevard before 10 a.m. without a bail bondsman.
> 
> Justin hung back in the crowd and was happy to let his lady have the spotlight all the herself.
> 
> Now if only she had chose a better dress for the big day! Oh well, you can't win 'em all.


Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/hwo...iston_takes_new_guy_public.html#ixzz1RSGqhqy0


----------



## iluvmybags

> A view of Actress Jennifer Aniston's Hand And Footprint after her Ceremony at Grauman's Chinese Theatre on July 7, 2011 in Hollywood, California. AFP PHOTO / GABRIEL BOUYS (Photo credit should read GABRIEL BOUYS/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love seeing her in something that is not black. I love her hair! Very pretty


----------



## maggie7

Not keen on her in this last dress, for some reason it looks at bit short on her and frankly a bit too young...


----------



## savvy23

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> those are likely grey hairs   That's the beauty of greys. . .  they're more coarse and stand straight up when they're new/short.



Your right on that one!


----------



## viciel

snore....she talks about brad pitt every time she's got a movie coming out....


----------



## DC-Cutie

awww.....  somebody FINALLY purchased her a star **end sarcasm**


----------



## Swanky

^^she's talking about Brad?  I must've missed some posts!?  
I don't think she's dressed too young.  I like the dress, not the pattern so much though.  I'd love to see her pull her hair back once in a while.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> awww.....  somebody FINALLY purchased her a star **end sarcasm**


Just in time for her movie promotion!  What a coincidence.

I can't get over how she can look so flawless in the harsh sunlight. She has no flaws.

The BF was there at the walk of fame promotion for new new movie.  I find him very attractive in a 'real man' sort of way.


----------



## alouette

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^she's talking about Brad?  I must've missed some posts!?
> I don't think she's dressed too young.  I like the dress, not the pattern so much though.  I'd love to see her pull her hair back once in a while.



I think chriseve is referring to this video from people.com:

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20508506,00.html


----------



## peppermintpatty

I love the dress! Something different and her legs look amazing. I most thrilled that Justin shaved though lol. He looks like an entirely different man. Much more appealing- much! Sexy in a bad boy sorta way. Yum!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

chriseve said:


> snore....she talks about brad pitt every time she's got a movie coming out....


Did I miss something, some where?  Is there an interview or quote from her about Brad Pitt?  I haven't seen or heard mention him anytime recently 



DC-Cutie said:


> awww.....  somebody FINALLY purchased her a star **end sarcasm**


 She didn't get a star on the walk of fame -- she placed her handprints outside the Grauman Chinese Theater (they're two different things)


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  Just watched the 1.36 minutes of her "talking about Brad".
She never once said anything about _him_.  As per the structure of "Inside the Actor's Studio" they talk about her work.  The Break Up was one of her films.  All she said basically was she had material to work with.  Which is understandable considering it was one year after arguably her most life changing event = divorce.
I guess if you hate Jen you can turn that into her always talking about him


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I couldn't believe when she said, ""It was just a beautiful story about a couple breaking up."

I thought The Break-Up was very mean-spirited and actually hard to watch.  It's not cute when two people are nasty to each other -- as the couple were in the movie.

I also didn't realize she made it just after her separation.  I never put two and two together!


----------



## Swanky

I get her comment. . .  It was painful to watch but it was so real life as well.  So many adults have had that one Break Up.


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL!  Just watched the 1.36 minutes of her "talking about Brad".
> She never once said anything about _him_.  As per the structure of "Inside the Actor's Studio" they talk about her work.  The Break Up was one of her films.  All she said basically was she had material to work with.  Which is understandable considering it was one year after arguably her most life changing event = divorce.
> I guess if you hate Jen you can turn that into her always talking about him


Oh, the Inside the Actor's Studio interview -- I haven't watched that yet
And of course, Brad Pitt is the ONLY person she's ever broken up from, right?


----------



## bern

Horrible, dowdy dress


----------



## Ritovskyta

It's a cute Summer dress. I like it. She looks so young, I like it when she dresses with colors...


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston pictured after leaving Inside the Actors Studio, where she discussed working on The Break-Up following her split from Brad Pitt



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-The-Break-Up-helped-heal.html#ixzz1S1DILrlx


----------



## Swanky

LOL! It was literally 45 seconds from an hour interview and THAT'S the one excerpt people want to talk about.  She didn't even mention him


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL! It was literally 45 seconds from an hour interview and THAT'S the one excerpt people want to talk about.  She didn't even mention him


I thought that caption was pretty funny too -- I haven't seen the whole interview yet, but I did see the part where she talked about making THE BREAK UP and she laughed about it, made light of it and said she had experience to draw from -- I love how everyone just brings her back to Brad and decides that that's who she's talking about.  Do we really believe that Brad Pitt is the only break-up she's ever had?  (and yes, that was her only marriage/divorce, but considering she didn't name names, she COULD have been referring to another (or all!) of her break-ups!).  It's so funny how everyone wants to say that she's talking about Brad again and how she can't seem to get over it, when I can't even remember the last time I actually heard her say his name!


----------



## Ritovskyta

it must be SO annoying to have all this years gone by and everyone seems to not allow her to forget she was once married to brad pitt. Yes, she did mention him all the time on mags before. but she was replying questions. she hasn't done anything alike for a while. I hope they will allow her to move on with the new guy and skip the competition between her and brad/angie...


----------



## gsmom

Anyone watch the entire inside the actors studio interview? 
I was not impressed. She is charming and funny, but not particularly articulate or well-rounded sounding....if that makes sense. Too many ums, and pauses and garbled words, and not knowing what words to use.......I was disappointed.


----------



## LADC_chick

Jennifer has to _want_ to never talk about her break up with Brad, but I'm guessing that she doesn't want that. It (plus her publicity-filled relationships that sprout up just in time for a new movie release) keeps her relevant (since so many of her flix don't do so well). 

She plays into it as though she doesn't know what Lipton is refering to when he asks her about the movie _The Break Up_. Considering that it filmed not too shortly after her own break up with Brad Pitt, I can't see that she was talking about breaking up with some boy in HS. 

And speaking of, it's kind of interesting the timing of her dating Justin Theroux who was apparently in a long-term relationship during the filming of Wanderlust. Not soon after his break up with the long-term girlfriend, he and Jennifer Aniston are out and about, photographed playing the happy couple.


----------



## Jayne1

gsmom said:


> Anyone watch the entire inside the actors studio interview?
> I was not impressed. She is charming and funny,* but not particularly articulate or well-rounded sounding....if that makes sense. Too many ums, and pauses and garbled words, and not knowing what words to use.......I was disappointed.*


She does well in her movie promotion interviews when the questions are known in advance and she has PR people to prep her (as they all do.) I was kind of surprised she did this interview with Lipton, but she did come across cute.

Her biggest turn off?  Flat shoes.  What turns her on?  A great pair of shoes.  Favourite sound?  A baby laughing.  How prosaic.

I'd love to know why she doesn't get along with her mother since she said she came home from a birthday party at the age of 9 and her father "was moved out."  What does "was moved out" mean?  Did she mean he had moved out? He left her mother, so why is she closer to her father? Lipton didn't go into it.


LADC_chick said:


> Jennifer has to _want_ to never talk about her break up with Brad, but I'm guessing that she doesn't want that. It (plus her publicity-filled relationships that sprout up just in time for a new movie release) keeps her relevant (since so many of her flix don't do so well).
> 
> She plays into it as though she doesn't know what Lipton is refering to when he asks her about the movie _The Break Up_. Considering that it filmed not too shortly after her own break up with Brad Pitt, I can't see that she was talking about breaking up with some boy in HS.
> 
> *And speaking of, it's kind of interesting the timing of her dating Justin Theroux who was apparently in a long-term relationship during the filming of Wanderlust. Not soon after his break up with the long-term girlfriend, he and Jennifer Aniston are out and about, photographed playing the happy couple.*


I think this one is the read deal though.  She kept looking at him, sitting in the audience, and giving the nicest smiles.  She's really into him and he into her, from what I can see.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe her dynamic is like mine and my Mom's. . .  I lived w/ my dad when my parents divorced - he was clearly the better parent.  I know it got really bad when her own mother cashed in on her DD's fame by writing a tell-all.  I mean, who does that!?  A Lohan 


ETA:
Googled it and it seems like maybe her mom was a little sucky, maybe like Bethenny's{?}
Here's one comment:
_"She said, "I remember being 7 and asking my mom if I was as pretty as [my best friend] Monique. And with all the love in the world, my mom looked at me and said, 'Oh, honey, you're so funny.'""_


----------



## gsmom

Jayne1 said:


> She does well in her movie promotion interviews when the questions are known in advance and she has PR people to prep her (as they all do.) I was kind of surprised she did this interview with Lipton, but she did come across cute.
> 
> *Her biggest turn off? Flat shoes. What turns her on? A great pair of shoes. Favourite sound? A baby laughing. How prosaic.*
> 
> I'd love to know why she doesn't get along with her mother since she said she came home from a birthday party at the age of 9 and her father "was moved out." What does "was moved out" mean? Did she mean he had moved out? He left her mother, so why is she closer to her father? Lipton didn't go into it.
> 
> I think this one is the read deal though. She kept looking at him, sitting in the audience, and giving the nicest smiles. She's really into him and he into her, from what I can see.


 

ohmigod, I had forgotten about the shoe answers...
seriously, she couldn't fake a better answer. Those answers read like the insert from a men's mag.


----------



## LADC_chick

Jayne1 said:


> She does well in her movie promotion interviews when the questions are known in advance and she has PR people to prep her (as they all do.) I was kind of surprised she did this interview with Lipton, but she did come across cute.
> 
> Her biggest turn off?  Flat shoes.  What turns her on?  A great pair of shoes.  Favourite sound?  A baby laughing.  How prosaic.
> 
> I'd love to know why she doesn't get along with her mother since she said she came home from a birthday party at the age of 9 and her father "was moved out."  What does "was moved out" mean?  Did she mean he had moved out? He left her mother, so why is she closer to her father? Lipton didn't go into it.
> 
> I think this one is the read deal though.  She kept looking at him, sitting in the audience, and giving the nicest smiles.  She's really into him and he into her, from what I can see.



I mean, hopefully it is for her. But 1) it's a pattern for her and 2) now she's in the same boat (or whatever one wants to call it) as what happened with the deterioration of her marriage. If she and Justin are still together by Christmas (because she does have that movie coming out in October), I'll rethink my opinions.


----------



## peppermintpatty

LADC_chick said:


> I mean, hopefully it is for her. But 1) it's a pattern for her and 2) now she's in the same boat (or whatever one wants to call it) as what happened with the deterioration of her marriage. If she and Justin are still together by Christmas (because she does have that movie coming out in October), I'll rethink my opinions.



What pattern? She does Rumor Has It, Marley and Me, The Switch, the one with Aaron Eckhart(can't think of the name of it???), Derailed, Horrible Bosses. I don't know of one hook up with one of those movies...
The Break Up with Vince Vaughn , that relationship lasted over a year or so, John Mayer -no movie with him, Bounty Hunter with Gerard Butler- IDK to me that was a lot more of the press making something out of not much of anything. He went on vacation with Jen and her girlfriends and there wasn't one suggestive pic taken. They acted more like flirty friends.
Now she seems happy so far with Justin. They filmed Wanderlust last year. Hooked up in May working on a screenplay.
So by my count ONE for sure romance with Vince. A big maybe with Gerard. And now Justin way after the filming has ended. 
Number one a lot of people find "love" at the work place. Seeing how her and her ex-husband split like 6 years ago, I could hardly call that a pattern.....


----------



## Swanky

^I think the same thing, almost said it before you but didn't feel like arguing w/ people, lol!
I agree - Vince Vaughn = legit romance.
John Mayer = not connected to role/movie
Gerard Butler = never any true proof that they even hooked up at the minimum


Googled list of her work - LOTS of it compared to boyfriends associated w/ it IMO:
1993	Leprechaun		
1996	She's the One		
1996	Dream for an Insomniac		
1997	'Til There Was You		
1997	Picture Perfect		
1998	The Thin Pink Line	
1998	Waiting for Woody	
1998	The Object of My Affection		
1999	Office Space	
1999	The Iron Giant	
2001	Rock Star	
2002	The Good Girl	
2003	Bruce Almighty	
2003	Abby Singer	
2004	Along Came Polly		
2005	Derailed		
2005	Rumor Has It...		
2006	Friends with Money	
2006	The Break-Up		_Vince Vaughn_
2008	Marley & Me		
2009	He's Just Not That into You		
2009	Management	
2009	Love Happens		
2009	Journey to Sundance	
2010	The Bounty Hunter	 _- maybe?	_
2010	The Switch	
2011	Just Go with It		
2011	Horrible Bosses	
2011	Wanderlust


----------



## Sarni

^^ agree with both of the above! 

I don't think she initiates Brad talk...the media just won't let it go! 

She is 40 something, rich and gorgeous...I doubt she is losing sleep over anything at all.


----------



## LADC_chick

peppermintpatty said:


> What pattern? She does Rumor Has It, Marley and Me, The Switch, the one with Aaron Eckhart(can't think of the name of it???), Derailed, Horrible Bosses. I don't know of one hook up with one of those movies...
> The Break Up with Vince Vaughn , that relationship lasted over a year or so, John Mayer -no movie with him, Bounty Hunter with Gerard Butler- IDK to me that was a lot more of the press making something out of not much of anything. He went on vacation with Jen and her girlfriends and there wasn't one suggestive pic taken. They acted more like flirty friends.
> Now she seems happy so far with Justin. They filmed Wanderlust last year. Hooked up in May working on a screenplay.
> So by my count ONE for sure romance with Vince. A big maybe with Gerard. And now Justin way after the filming has ended.
> Number one a lot of people find "love" at the work place. Seeing how her and her ex-husband split like 6 years ago, I could hardly call that a pattern.....


Well, for one, I never said that she does it all the time for every single movie that she's ever been in. But in my estimation it has happened enough times to call it a pattern.

Secondly, I think her relationship with Justin is interesting (which I already said) because there's definitely a parallel to what happened between her, Brad, and Angelina at the time of Mr. and Mrs. Smith.

Truthfully, I'm just not impressed by Jennifer Aniston. While it can be said that most everyone in Hollywood manipulates (or tries to manipulate) the machine, her brand of manipulation is annoying to me. Shows like Entertainment Tonight, Access Hollywood, etc. don't just pull questions out of thin air; they get vetted through the publicist/agents/managers. Part of her "appeal" has been the break up with "The Sexiest Man Alive" (according to People mag), and she's ridden that coaster ("poor, poor Jen") for the past five or six years, and I don't buy that she's not aware of (or that she opposes) any Brad-related (or Brad-insinuated) questions that may come up in interviews.


----------



## Swanky

Out of honest curiosity, since I think I must not remember some guys, who else has she dated?
I can only count the ones mentioned so I am not seeing a pattern.
I'm not "impressed" by her either, or most celebs, but I think I'm rather diplomatic about it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

LADC_chick said:


> Well, for one, I never said that she does it all the time for every single movie that she's ever been in. But in my estimation it has happened enough times to call it a pattern.
> 
> Secondly, I think her relationship with Justin is interesting (which I already said) because there's definitely a parallel to what happened between her, Brad, and Angelina at the time of Mr. and Mrs. Smith.
> 
> Truthfully, I'm just not impressed by Jennifer Aniston. While it can be said that most everyone in Hollywood manipulates (or tries to manipulate) the machine, her brand of manipulation is annoying to me. Shows like Entertainment Tonight, Access Hollywood, etc. don't just pull questions out of thin air; they get vetted through the publicist/agents/managers. Part of her "appeal" has been the break up with "The Sexiest Man Alive" (according to People mag), and she's ridden that coaster ("poor, poor Jen") for the past five or six years, and I don't buy that she's not aware of (or that she opposes) any Brad-related (or Brad-insinuated) questions that may come up in interviews.



I am aware you wrote there is a pattern. I responding with details that I can't find a pattern.
Comparing her situation with Justin to her relationship with her ex- that's not happening from me. It's been years, it's history. Get over it. Trust me all 3 parties have and it is redundant that people feel the need to keep bringing it up over and over again.
Truthfully I'm not impressed with her ex, but if you go to his thread, you won't find one post from me and I've been on TPF for years. If someone irked me like Jennifer seems to irk you, I'd probably visited the threads where I like people. That way the people who like Jennifer don't have to listen to the bashing. I just don't get it. If I don't care for a celeb I just go to the threads that I do enjoy so I don't wreck it for others. I guess I was just raised if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.
And before anyone goes all you can post what ever your opinion is on this forum, I agree. Which means I can have my own opinion too. Thank You!!!!!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I think the same thing, almost said it before you but didn't feel like arguing w/ people, lol!
> I agree - Vince Vaughn = legit romance.
> John Mayer = not connected to role/movie
> Gerard Butler = never any true proof that they even hooked up at the minimum
> 
> 
> Googled list of her work - LOTS of it compared to boyfriends associated w/ it IMO:
> 1993	Leprechaun
> 1996	She's the One
> 1996	Dream for an Insomniac
> 1997	'Til There Was You
> 1997	Picture Perfect
> 1998	The Thin Pink Line
> 1998	Waiting for Woody
> 1998	The Object of My Affection
> 1999	Office Space
> 1999	The Iron Giant
> 2001	Rock Star
> 2002	The Good Girl
> 2003	Bruce Almighty
> 2003	Abby Singer
> 2004	Along Came Polly
> 2005	Derailed
> 2005	Rumor Has It...
> 2006	Friends with Money
> 2006	The Break-Up		_Vince Vaughn_
> 2008	Marley & Me
> 2009	He's Just Not That into You
> 2009	Management
> 2009	Love Happens
> 2009	Journey to Sundance
> 2010	The Bounty Hunter	 _- maybe?	_
> 2010	The Switch
> 2011	Just Go with It
> 2011	Horrible Bosses
> 2011	Wanderlust



I don't want to argue either, but geez come on! Only other actor I can think of is Tate Donovan, pre you know who... Gosh how did I forget Just Go With It?!!!! My friends and I loved it. Don't recall a hook up on that movie either.
By the way:
Agelina- Ex hubby- Johnny Miller? not sure what movie
Billy Bob Thorton- Pushing Tin?
Her current guy- Mr. and Mrs. Smith
Rumor Melanie Griffith stayed with hubby Antonio Banderis so they wouldn't hook up . Cant' think of the name of that movie.
Colin Farrell - Troy type movie again, cant remember the title.
Now there's a pattern. Never gave it a thought before this> Lot's of people meet future BF's and SO at work- big deal. But there's your pattern...


----------



## Jayne1

This isn't just *LADC_chick's* opinion... others noticed the pattern.  I read an article in the New York Times, or the Post, that said the same thing.  New York Magazine wrote about it too.

When she has a movie coming out, she gets a BF, poses half naked for magazine covers and does the TV talk show rounds.

But so do lots of other actors, so please, we're talking about PR strategy.  Everyone of course, likes her.


----------



## Swanky

I'm just hoping someone can link her to others so I can see, I truly want to know!  I don't care who likes her or not, I'm just trying to be schooled on it.


----------



## bisousx

Google search:

Aaron Eckhart
Bradley Cooper
Gerard Butler
John Mayer
Adam Duritz
Orlando Bloom
Vince Vaughn
Paul Rudd
Paul Sculfor
Tate Donovan
Charlie Schlatter
Jake Gyllenhaal
Adrian Brody
Jason Sudeikis
Chris Gartin
Josh Groban -_-
Josh Hopkins
Harry Morton

I know there's a lot more.. she gets linked to people everytime a new movie comes out.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ To add to the list - I know she said that actor Daniel McDonald (he died a few years ago) was her first, real, mature relationship, back when she first moved to LA.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> This isn't just *LADC_chick's* opinion... others noticed the pattern.  I read an article in the New York Times, or the Post, that said the same thing.  New York Magazine wrote about it too.
> 
> When she has a movie coming out, she gets a BF, poses half naked for magazine covers and does the TV talk show rounds.
> 
> But so do lots of other actors, so please, we're talking about PR strategy.  Everyone of course, likes her.



Yeah... It's not always necessarily her co-star, although that has happened apparently. It's just that each time she has a movie coming out, there's always a round of publicity-stunt relationships.


----------



## LADC_chick

I will say the I've been quite diplomatic in my discussion here. That I disagree doesn't make it undiplomatic. I'm not (and have not and would not) tell people that they _have_ to agree with me or what they should think about Jennifer Anistion. Nor have I said that anyone who likes/is a fan of Jennifer Anistion is X, Y, Z. I've kept my comments to my own observations about her (and used examples when talking about her).

peppermintpatty, what constitutes a pattern is very obviously subjective. By Halle Berry's third Hollywood break-up, the media were talking about it, wondering why such a pattern existed with her and relationships. So, something doesn't have to necessarily happen 15 times before someone calls it a pattern. If you don't think it's a pattern, that's all well and good. I think a pattern exists with Jennifer Aniston and movie premieres and dating someone around the time a premiere rolls around. Tuh-may-toe, tuh-mah-toe.

And I will also say this--there are whole threads that exist for mocking a media staple (see: Kim Kardashian), so I'm well aware that one of the requisites for posting in a thread is _not_ that you have to be a fan of the person first. 

(And I could respond to your comment about how you were raised--"I guess I was just raised if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."--but I'm not quite sure how that relates to a celebrity thread.)


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't know why certain posters are getting so upset...just like a mod would say ignore the comments you don't agree with...everyone is entitled to their own *opinions.* 

And for the record I lurk this thread mostly because I like to see what she's wearing..she has great style..

And I kinda have to agree with her seeming to have a new guy right before a movie comes out..I just wish she would settle down..and who knows maybe this new guy could be the one..?


----------



## kittenslingerie

LADC_chick said:


> I will say the I've been quite diplomatic in my discussion here. That I disagree doesn't make it undiplomatic. I'm not (and have not and would not) tell people that they _have_ to agree with me or what they should think about Jennifer Anistion. Nor have I said that anyone who likes/is a fan of Jennifer Anistion is X, Y, Z. I've kept my comments to my own observations about her (and used examples when talking about her).
> 
> peppermintpatty, what constitutes a pattern is very obviously subjective. By Halle Berry's third Hollywood break-up, the media were talking about it, wondering why such a pattern existed with her and relationships. So, something doesn't have to necessarily happen 15 times before someone calls it a pattern. If you don't think it's a pattern, that's all well and good. I think a pattern exists with Jennifer Aniston and movie premieres and dating someone around the time a premiere rolls around. Tuh-may-toe, tuh-mah-toe.
> 
> And I will also say this--there are whole threads that exist for mocking a media staple (see: Kim Kardashian), so I'm well aware that one of the requisites for posting in a thread is _not_ that you have to be a fan of the person first.
> 
> (And I could respond to your comment about how you were raised--"I guess I was just raised if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."--but I'm not quite sure how that relates to a celebrity thread.)



I don't think swanky was referring to you as undiplomatic. I got that she was referring to herself and how she handles the threads as a mod.


----------



## Swanky

Thanks for the list!!
Although IMO 95% of the guys listed were rumors. 
I was referring to me regarding being diplomatic. I was just meaning that I'm not a defensive fan nor a hater. Just someone that likes facts 

I guess she should avoid men and male friends when movies cone out?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I don't understand why she has to settle down and be with one guy? What's wrong with her having short term relationships if that's what makes her happy? She's not hurting anyone.


----------



## LADC_chick

Sweetpea83 said:


> I don't know why certain posters are getting so upset...just like a mod would say ignore the comments you don't agree with...everyone is entitled to their own *opinions.*
> 
> *And for the record I lurk this thread mostly because I like to see what she's wearing..she has great style..*
> 
> And I kinda have to agree with her seeming to have a new guy right before a movie comes out..I just wish she would settle down..and who knows maybe this new guy could be the one..?


 
That's one of the reasons why I lurk the thread. I may not be a fan of her (acting or her personal life...whatever it is that gets shared in the media), but I do like her style. She inspired me to start wearing chunky men's watches again, for example (which I hadn't done for a number of years). 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I don't understand why she has to settle down and be with one guy? What's wrong with her having short term relationships if that's what makes her happy? She's not hurting anyone.


In all honesty, I agree here. I think one of my issues is that she'll give an interview or soundbite about wanting to settle down and have children. If she doesn't want to settle down, and if she wants to remain childfree for the rest of her life, that's her prerogative. I just get a sense that she says things not for herself but because she thinks she has to say it. Maybe if she just owned it? I don't know. I could respect her more if she just went balls to the wall like George Clooney, like, "Look, I'm not interested in walking down the aisle again."

It's just my opinion. Like I said, I'm not trying to change anyone else's view. Just stating my own.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sarni said:


> I don't think she initiates Brad talk...the media just won't let it go!
> 
> *She is 40 something, rich and gorgeous...I doubt she is losing sleep over anything at all*.


 
She may not initiate Brad talk, but she doesn't shy away from it either. Certainly at this point in her career, she has the best in PR and Management to request that all talk of Brad never come up during interviews.  Notice Brad or Angie don't get questioned about the whole fiasco.

IMO, it's very telling that her personal life overshadows her career.  She will always and forever be linked to Brad & the breakup in some fashion.

@ bolded - she may be "*40 something, rich and gorgeous...", *but as my Grandmother used to say "You see their glory, but you don't know their story".


----------



## Swanky

Just like AJ always gets linked to be the wedge between them.  It's all ridic and dramatic.  They've all moved on, would be great if journalists, the media and fans could too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just like AJ always gets linked to be the wedge between them. It's all ridic and dramatic. They've all moved on, would be great if journalists, the media and fans could too.


 
My point is she doesn't get asked about it.  period. pointblank.


----------



## bisousx

I believe that 95% of the men on that list are purely PR moves for her upcoming movies.

I'm sure she's able to go on dates while staying under the radar. 

She definitely has a choice whether or not she wants to be asked about Brad.. at least in professional talk shows and interviews. That's what PR people do; they control what can or can't be asked, and if the interviewer doesn't comply then they don't allow the clients to do the interview.

Although, if she wasn't asked about Brad, then I wouldn't find much else interesting about her..  She's boring to me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bisousx said:


> I believe that 95% of the men on that list are purely PR moves for her upcoming movies.
> 
> I'm sure she's able to go on dates while staying under the radar.
> 
> She definitely has a choice whether or not she wants to be asked about Brad.. at least in professional talk shows and interviews. That's what PR people do; they control what can or can't be asked, and if the interviewer doesn't comply then they don't allow the clients to do the interview.
> 
> Although, if she wasn't asked about Brad, then I wouldn't find much else interesting about her..  She's boring to me.





Getting dumped by Brad was perhaps a great thing for her career - she got a major image boost and publicity and public sympathy.


----------



## iluvmybags

Sweetpea83 said:


> And for the record I lurk this thread mostly because I like to see what she's wearing..she has great style..





LADC_chick said:


> That's one of the reasons why I lurk the thread. I may not be a fan of her (acting or her personal life...whatever it is that gets shared in the media), but I do like her style. She inspired me to start wearing chunky men's watches again, for example (which I hadn't done for a number of years).



if you're a fan of her style, but not her as a person, maybe this would be a better thread to lurk --
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/jennifer-aniston-style-thread-692665.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Although, if she wasn't asked about Brad, then I wouldn't find much else interesting about her..  She's boring to me.


 
pretty much


----------



## Grace123

I for one, think Jen has it all; she's at a nice age, she looks great, she'll never ever want for money and she seems to be relatively normal for a megastar. 

The Brads and co. may come and go, but she certainly doesn't have to settle for one, why should she? I hope she continues to enjoy her life and I will continue to enjoy seeing her clothes, hair and those fabulous bags she always has. No hero worship, just style worship.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> She may not initiate Brad talk, but she doesn't shy away from it either. Certainly at this point in her career, she has the best in PR and Management to request that all talk of Brad never come up during interviews.  Notice Brad or Angie don't get questioned about the whole fiasco.
> 
> *IMO, it's very telling that her personal life overshadows her career.  She will always and forever be linked to Brad & the breakup in some fashion.*


I wonder why that is.

Lots of celebs get dumped and the press moves on.  It's hard to remember that Nicole Kidman was once married to Tom Cruise, let alone dumped by him.  No one cares about Eva Longoria being left by her hubby or that Reese Witherspoon was left by Jake Gyllenhaal.  Didn't Adam Levine once dump Jessica Simpson? No one dwells on Sandra Bullock. Does anyone remember that or care?

So why can Aniston not get past this?  Maybe because she never had a seriously, serious relationship after that?  Or because he was so gorgeous and more gorgeous than her? No idea, just speculating...


iluvmybags said:


> if you're a fan of her style, but not her as a person, maybe this would be a better thread to lurk --
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/jennifer-aniston-style-thread-692665.html


I like that there is a style thread so most of the "she looks great" comments can go there.  I mean, we all know she looks great -- that's why we like her...


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder why that is.
> 
> Lots of celebs get dumped and the press moves on.  It's hard to remember that Nicole Kidman was once married to Tom Cruise, let alone dumped by him.  No one cares about Eva Longoria being left by her hubby or that Reese Witherspoon was left by Jake Gyllenhaal.  Didn't Adam Levine once dump Jessica Simpson? No one dwells on Sandra Bullock. Does anyone remember that or care?
> 
> So why can Aniston not get past this?  Maybe because she never had a seriously, serious relationship after that?*  Or because he was so gorgeous and more gorgeous than her? *No idea, just speculating...
> 
> I like that there is a style thread so most of the "she looks great" comments can go there.  I mean, we all know she looks great -- that's why we like her...




Completely disagree with this. I never thought Brad was all that and frankly, I don't think he's aging that well either. He always looks scruffy and unkempt and that doesn't add to his diminishing appeal at all.

This is my opinion, I'm sure there are plenty of women who still swoon over him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> I believe that 95% of the men on that list are purely PR moves for her upcoming movies.
> 
> I'm sure she's able to go on dates while staying under the radar.
> 
> She definitely has a choice whether or not she wants to be asked about Brad.. at least in professional talk shows and interviews. That's what PR people do; they control what can or can't be asked, and if the interviewer doesn't comply then they don't allow the clients to do the interview.
> 
> Although, if she wasn't asked about Brad, then I wouldn't find much else interesting about her..  She's boring to me.


 


Jayne1 said:


> I wonder why that is.
> 
> Lots of celebs get dumped and the press moves on. It's hard to remember that Nicole Kidman was once married to Tom Cruise, let alone dumped by him. No one cares about Eva Longoria being left by her hubby or that Reese Witherspoon was left by Jake Gyllenhaal. Didn't Adam Levine once dump Jessica Simpson? No one dwells on Sandra Bullock. Does anyone remember that or care?
> 
> So why can Aniston not get past this? Maybe because she never had a seriously, serious relationship after that? Or because he was so gorgeous and more gorgeous than her? No idea, just speculating...
> 
> I like that there is a style thread so most of the "she looks great" comments can go there. I mean, we all know she looks great -- that's why we like her...


 

My guess is because her acting skills are subpar, but the studios have to do promotional work and well.....  that topic just won't die - LOL...  I think they talk very little about the movies and more about her romantic/personal life.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> Completely disagree with this. I never thought Brad was all that and frankly, I don't think he's aging that well either. He always looks scruffy and unkempt and that doesn't add to his diminishing appeal at all.
> 
> This is my opinion, I'm sure there are plenty of women who still swoon over him.


I like hearing someone else's opinion.  He cleans up nicely though, don't you think?


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> I like hearing someone else's opinion.  He cleans up nicely though, don't you think?



I haven't seen him lately..has he cut off that disgusting facial hair yet?


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> I haven't seen him lately..has he cut off that disgusting facial hair yet?



Haha, this made me laugh out loud! 

To me it seems like Jennifer has let go a long time ago, but the press and a few posters in this thread refuse to let that happen, IMO.

Personally I prefer looking at and commenting on her style pictures instead of reading several pages of over analyzing why she does or doesn't do certain things. That really puts me off, so I'm heading to the Celeb Style forum


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:


> Haha, this made me laugh out loud!
> 
> To me it seems like Jennifer has let go a long time ago, but the press and a few posters in this thread refuse to let that happen, IMO.
> 
> Personally I prefer looking at and commenting on her style pictures instead of reading several pages of over analyzing why she does or doesn't do certain things. That really puts me off, so I'm heading to the Celeb Style forum



I agree, Nat! I didn't realize she had a thread in the Style section but duh, of course she would! Going to check it out myself.


----------



## imgg

Grace123 said:


> Completely disagree with this. I never thought Brad was all that and frankly, I don't think he's aging that well either. He always looks scruffy and unkempt and that doesn't add to his diminishing appeal at all.
> 
> This is my opinion, I'm sure there are plenty of women who still swoon over him.



I agree.  Never really got what the hype was about him.  Heard he smells in person anyway.  

Honestly I think Jen handled the divorce better than most people could.  You could tell she was very much in love with him.  I can only imagine how hard it was to instantaneously see your husband with another women and without any breather- he has an instant family.  Plus having to see every magazine of photos plastered of your man with "the other women" and his instant family.  And the way the media plotted JA against AJ.  Must have really sucked for her.  She handled herself with so much class and personally I think she is too good for Brad.  She is so much better off without that cheating loser.  It's hard to find true love and good for her for taking her time instead of marring the next man that came around.


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> I agree.  Never really got what the hype was about him.  Heard he smells in person anyway.
> 
> Honestly I think Jen handled the divorce better than most people could.  You could tell she was very much in love with him.  I can only imagine how hard it was to instantaneously see your husband with another women and without any breather- he has an instant family.  Plus having to see every magazine of photos plastered of your man with "the other women" and his instant family.  And the way the media plotted JA against AJ.  Must have really sucked for her.  She handled herself with so much class and personally I think she is too good for Brad.  She is so much better off without that cheating loser.  It's hard to find true love and good for her for taking her time instead of marring the next man that came around.



This!!


----------



## Ejm1059

Personally, I think post divorce Jen was annoying and whiny. When she came out with that Vanity Fair article and then for the next couple of  years had her PR on overdrive about being a strong independent women and screaming out to the ocean, doing yoga, etc. like she had something to prove I was like "Wow, okay Jen we get it." Not saying the situation wasn't sucky, but personally I think she should've followed the Sandra Bullock route and just kept her mouth shut and move on. But that's just my opinion. I find myself liking this Jen a whole lot better then Jen 2004 ( minus the fact she hangs with Chelsea Handler)

Acting wise I think she's subpar (even though she was hilarious in Bad Bosses) but luckily she still looks great and has an amazing body so her career will still be intact (No, more RomCom, please Jen) Her new BF is hot (now that I see him under the beard) and I hope she is happy with the guy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ejm1059 said:


> Personally, I think post divorce Jen was annoying and whiny. When she came out with that Vanity Fair article and then for the next couple of  years had her PR on overdrive about being a strong independent women and screaming out to the ocean, doing yoga, etc. like she had something to prove I was like "Wow, okay Jen we get it." Not saying the situation wasn't sucky, but personally I think she should've followed the Sandra Bullock route and just kept her mouth shut and move on. But that's just my opinion. I find myself liking this Jen a whole lot better then Jen 2004 ( minus the fact she hangs with Chelsea Handler)
> 
> Acting wise I think she's subpar (even though she was hilarious in Bad Bosses) but luckily she still looks great and has an amazing body so her career will still be intact (No, more RomCom, please Jen) Her new BF is hot (now that I see him under the beard) and I hope she is happy with the guy.



... And the mean-spirited digs she made at Brad and Angie each time she had a movie coming out, lol. Example: When she was promoting Marley and Me, she went all out - Vogue cover, that nude cover she did, etc - all headlined with a quote on Brad and Angie. It seems as though she wanted to remind the public that she was "wronged" (even though no one knows the truth besides the 3 people involved) and she really played into the "poor Jen" persona.


----------



## imgg

^well, she was poor Jen for a while  I sure as hell felt bad for her. Try living under a microscope- she wouldn't be able to win no matter what she said or didn't say.  I also don't understand how doing yoga after a divorce is such a bad thing.  I'm just not getting these negative comments.


----------



## Swanky

any news or new pics?


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> ^well, she was poor Jen for a while  I sure as hell felt bad for her. Try living under a microscope- she wouldn't be able to win no matter what she said or didn't say.  I also don't understand how doing yoga after a divorce is such a bad thing.  I'm just not getting these negative comments.



I guess it's the pro Angie's. "sigh" Can't Jen and Angie just be themselves w/out having people who like one of them, rag on the other? I like both women, I think they both have strengths, and obviously they have weaknesses because no matter how rich or gorgeous they are, they're still human and they make mistakes like we all do. 

The difference is, they do it in better clothes.


----------



## Ejm1059

Grace123 said:


> *I guess it's the pro Angie's*. "sigh" Can't Jen and Angie just be themselves w/out having people who like one of them, rag on the other? I like both women, I think they both have strengths, and obviously they have weaknesses because no matter how rich or gorgeous they are, they're still human and they make mistakes like we all do.
> 
> The difference is, they do it in better clothes.



Wow, okay. I don't know if you are referring to my post but just in case why assume that I'm pro Angie? I actually like both of them as well so I don't even know where that comes in. I criticize Jen, yes, but that doesn't mean I'm Team Jolie or Team Aniston (which is dumb anyway) I find Jen pretty funny, and I think Bad Bosses was another step in the right direction for her career after sucky films like Bounty Hunter and her past films.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

imgg said:


> ^well, she was poor Jen for a while  I sure as hell felt bad for her. Try living under a microscope- she wouldn't be able to win no matter what she said or didn't say.  I also don't understand how doing yoga after a divorce is such a bad thing.  I'm just not getting these negative comments.



I never said doing yoga was a bad thing - I'm a yoga addict myself. 



Grace123 said:


> I guess it's the pro Angie's. "sigh" Can't Jen and Angie just be themselves w/out having people who like one of them, rag on the other? I like both women, I think they both have strengths, and obviously they have weaknesses because no matter how rich or gorgeous they are, they're still human and they make mistakes like we all do.
> 
> The difference is, they do it in better clothes.



This has nothing to do with Angelina, lol. I do prefer her over Jen for entirely different reasons - but I am not comparing them - they are two different people.


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ... And the mean-spirited digs she made at Brad and Angie each time she had a movie coming out, lol. Example: When she was promoting Marley and Me, she went all out - Vogue cover, that nude cover she did, etc - all headlined with a quote on Brad and Angie. It seems as though she wanted to remind the public that she was "wronged" (even though no one knows the truth besides the 3 people involved) and she really played into the "poor Jen" persona.




How can you say your comments having nothing to do with A? I'm confused by the above, but maybe you can explain what you meant to me.  I don't recall the mean-spirited digs, but if there were some, and if you were in the same position, wouldn't you be inclined to make a couple? I know I would! I'm thinking that if this new guy and she got together in the same way Brad and A did, and he was in another relationship too when they hooked up, well the ex-girlfriend is owed a few digs at Jen. She should know better! 

As for the rest, I still think deep down, and it's my opinion, mind you, that there still are and always will be, two teams when it comes to these two women.


----------



## iluvmybags

I am so confused!!
I don't understand -- if you don't really like someone or hate everything they have to say in interviews or think someone is phony or don't really think they're a very good actress  -- why on earth would you want to visit a thread that's full of pics of that person and positive and enthusiastic comments from that person's fans?  Why not avoid that thread all together?

I cannot stand the Kardashians, but I wouldn't wander into those threads and keep telling everyone how much I dislike them, how phony I think they are and a waste of space.  

I guess I don't see the cause for some of these comments unless they're made with the intend to infuriate JA's fans 

But that's just my opinion


----------



## Swanky

Because people can post anywhere they like 
You may like the Kim K thread, it's pretty much 97% posts making fun of her 

Can we get back to news/gossip/photos?


----------



## LADC_chick

iluvmybags said:


> I am so confused!!
> I don't understand -- if you don't really like someone or hate everything they have to say in interviews or think someone is phony or don't really think they're a very good actress  -- why on earth would you want to visit a thread that's full of pics of that person and positive and enthusiastic comments from that person's fans?  Why not avoid that thread all together?
> 
> I cannot stand the Kardashians, but I wouldn't wander into those threads and keep telling everyone how much I dislike them, how phony I think they are and a waste of space.
> 
> I guess I don't see the cause for some of these comments unless they're made with the intend to infuriate JA's fans
> 
> But that's just my opinion


But the section is called "Celebrity News and Gossip" so people (like me) will gossip.


----------



## iluvmybags

LADC_chick said:


> But the section is called "Celebrity News and Gossip" so people (like me) will gossip.


fair enough!


----------



## Grace123

LADC_chick said:


> But the section is called "Celebrity News and Gossip" so p*eople (like me) will gossip*.



Gossip is good.


----------



## LADC_chick

I love gossip.

In all honesty, this may be the most time that I've ever spent in the JA thread because I'm usually in the TV/Cinema area (but will lurk in the celeb area from time to time). 

iluvmybags, you should check out the Kim K. thread. It's hilarious!


----------



## jennytalula

Grace123 said:


> I'm thinking that if this new guy and she got together in the same way Brad and A did, and he was in another relationship too when they hooked up, well the ex-girlfriend is owed a few digs at Jen. She should know better!



Honestly, I don't get this. No offense, but have you never been in a relationship that wasn't going very well and met someone new at the same time? Or fallen in love with someone who was dating someone else and broke up for you in the end? I bet you will at least _know_ someone who does, because these things happen all the time. 

I don't think anyone chooses to fall in love with anyone, and sometimes it turns out to be more complicated. The older we get, the more common it is that people are in relationships already, there's not that many singles around anymore. But I don't think anyone should be called a homewrecker or to know better, because I believe nobody takes these kind of things on the light shoulder. It is a very hard decision that needs to be made very carefully. Surely there are some black sheeps who are careless, but I think the majority is wise enough to think things through before making such a tough decision.


----------



## Jayne1

jennytalula said:


> Honestly, I don't get this. No offense, but have you never been in a relationship that wasn't going very well and met someone new at the same time? Or fallen in love with someone who was dating someone else and broke up for you in the end? I bet you will at least _know_ someone who does, because these things happen all the time.
> 
> I don't think anyone chooses to fall in love with anyone, and sometimes it turns out to be more complicated. The older we get, the more common it is that people are in relationships already, there's not that many singles around anymore. But I don't think anyone should be called a homewrecker or to know better, because I believe nobody takes these kind of things on the light shoulder. It is a very hard decision that needs to be made very carefully. Surely there are some black sheeps who are careless, but I think the majority is wise enough to think things through before making such a tough decision.


Yes, we talked about this at the time.

I remember Brad being on Oprah and saying jokingly, "she's (Jen) so over me" or something like that. He said it off handily, but there was such a grain of truth to it, I never forgot it.

Jen also gave interviews where she was very blasé.  I remember them.  I assumed they were a very laid back, unemotional couple and I thought that must work for them, but obviously it didn't.

Anyway, I agree with what you wrote.

Going by the pictures -- I see more sparks in this new Justin relationship than I saw when she was with Brad.  I think this Justin guy is a long term thing that will work out.


----------



## Grace123

jennytalula said:


> Honestly, I don't get this. No offense, but have you never been in a relationship that wasn't going very well and met someone new at the same time? Or fallen in love with someone who was dating someone else and broke up for you in the end? I bet you will at least _know_ someone who does, because these things happen all the time.
> 
> I don't think anyone chooses to fall in love with anyone, and sometimes it turns out to be more complicated. The older we get, the more common it is that people are in relationships already, there's not that many singles around anymore. But I don't think anyone should be called a homewrecker or to know better, because I believe nobody takes these kind of things on the light shoulder. It is a very hard decision that needs to be made very carefully. Surely there are some black sheeps who are careless, but I think the majority is wise enough to think things through before making such a tough decision.



Umm yes, I'm certainly old enough to understand how relationships work. I also understand what respect is. Sure, people can be attracted to another while in a relationship, it happens. BUT why not show your current partner, especially a legal spouse, the respect of ending it first BEFORE making the tabloids with a new paramour? I believe that's the right and mature thing to do, no matter if you're famous or just a regular person. But maybe this is just my age or as I like to think, maturity speaking.


----------



## imgg

Grace123 said:


> Umm yes, I'm certainly old enough to understand how relationships work. I also understand what respect is. Sure, people can be attracted to another while in a relationship, it happens. BUT why not show your current partner, especially a legal spouse, the respect of ending it first BEFORE making the tabloids with a new paramour? I believe that's the right and mature thing to do, no matter if you're famous or just a regular person. But maybe this is just my age or as I like to think, maturity speaking.



Totally agree.  Unfortunately, morals in society are deteriorating rapidly. People now feel so entitled-  if I feel something, I should have it.  That eventually comes back around.  If your man was cheating with you, chances are he will eventually cheat on you.


----------



## DivineMissM

imgg said:


> Totally agree.  Unfortunately, morals in society is deteriorating rapidly. People now feel so entitled-  if I feel something, I should have it.  That eventually comes back around.  If your man was cheating with you, chances are he will eventually cheat on you.




So true!  What's that saying, "they leave you how they found you" or something along those lines.


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> Totally agree.  Unfortunately, morals in society are deteriorating rapidly. People now feel so entitled-  if I feel something, I should have it.  That eventually comes back around.  If your man was cheating with you, chances are he will eventually cheat on you.



:true:

Any way, back to JA. Anyone seen "Horrible Bosses" yet? Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think I've ever gone to a theater to see one of her movies.  I'll wait for it to come out on cable.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Me either. 

I do like it when one of them comes on TV though...


----------



## Grace123

I usually don't get to see movies anymore until they come on satellite cause of time/work, etc, but I do hope to see "Bosses" in the theater. Mainly cause the premise reminds of a couple of bosses I used to have....could be too scary tho.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

I quite like they way her hair is dark in horrible bosses! It almost makes her seem even younger than she already looks because it's similar to her hair when she was younger.

                 Natural             vs.          Horrible Bosses


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston puts her arm around her co-star, Kevin Spacey, at a photo call for their latest movie, Horrible Bosses, on Wednesday (July 20) at The Dorchester in London, England.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress was also joined by co-stars Jason Bateman, Charlie Day, Jason Sudeikis, and the film&#8217;s director, Seth Gordon.
> 
> Over the weekend, Horrible Bosses earned $17.5 million and finished in third place at the box office behind Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2 and Transformers: Dark of the Moon
























source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/20/jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-london-photo-call/


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston hits the blue carpet at the UK premiere of her latest movie, Horrible Bosses, held at the BFI Southbank on Wednesday (July 20) in London, England.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress was joined by co-stars Jason Bateman, Jason Sudeikis, and Charlie Day!
> 
> Earlier in the day, Jennifer, her co-stars, and Horrible Bosses director Seth Gordon stepped out for a photo call at The Dorchester.
> 
> Over the weekend, the film took in $17.5 million at the box office.















source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/20/jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-uk-premiere/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Shoe improvement?


----------



## Nat

The black leather dress and black heels are really flattering, the grey dress and white heels not so much.


----------



## lovemysavior

Nat said:


> The black leather dress and black heels are really flattering, the grey dress and white heels not so much.


 
I totally agree!


----------



## savvy23

iluvmybags said:


> source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/20/jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-london-photo-call/


I like both ladies equally so DON'T SHOOT ME WHEN I SAY THIS...but this dress reminds me of an Angelina Jolie dress.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Her hair looks really good that length!


----------



## Swanky

She looks great in both dresses IMO! The white shoes are too heavy looking though.  She loves a strappy heel and they love her legs. . .  I think her shoe choices are fine normally.  Some people just don't care much about shoes {*ahem, like me*}


----------



## keychain

BagLovingMom said:


> Her hair looks really good that length!




I agree. I also like it a little longer, but I don't think she looks as good with short hair.

I like the color too.


----------



## simona7

She looks so good in the black leather outfit! Just perfect!


----------



## White Orchid

First time ever I've hated Jen's shoes.  Strappy shoes suit her legs best.  Both dresses are a bit meh for me too.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roux-Horrible-Bosses-premiere-afterparty.html






A tight grip: Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux hold hands as they leave Shoreditch House in London


----------



## gsmom

her dude looks way more sexier with a little more weight on.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ewwwwe, ita...he doesn't look good there..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

he looks strange head too big for his body


----------



## Jayne1

Something is off here, the perspective is weird.


----------



## BonBonz

Jayne1 said:


> Something is off here, the perspective is weird.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/21/article-0-0D1899E600000578-551_468x842.jpg


 
Yah, either the pic is skewed or they took the pic from a weird angle.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston holds hands with boyfriend Justin Theroux while leaving the Shoreditch House on Wednesday (July 20) in London, England.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress and her 39-year-old beau reportedly were at the private members club for the Horrible Bosses after party.
> 
> Earlier in the evening, Jennifer sparkled in a Valentino dress at the films premiere, which her co-stars, Jason Bateman, Jason Sudeikis, and Charlie Day, also attended.
> 
> Jen told Us Weekly she had a blast working on the comedy.
> 
> I got to be as crazy as a loon and not worry about the repercussions, she shared. I loved getting to play an absolutely insane, crazy sexual character.







source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/20/jennifer-aniston-shoreditch-house-justin-theroux/


----------



## iluvmybags

> Her love life has been the focus of much debate and Jennifer Aniston has certainly had her fair share of bad luck as far as relationships go.
> 
> But it seems as though the actress may have finally found love in the form of actor Justin Theroux.
> 
> The couple were pictured holding hands as they left Shoreditch House in London last night, following the premiere of her new movie Horrible Bosses.
> 
> Jennifer, 42, had changed into a sassy black LBD for her evening out with Justin, earlier in the day she wore a grey frock at the premiere.
> 
> The pair were still glued to each other today when they arrived at London's Heathrow Airport to catch a flight back to Los Angeles.
> 
> Jennifer looked summery in a white vest, jeans and flipflops and had accessorised with rather appropriate aviator shades and a stylish black bag featuring giant zip detailing slung across her front.
> 
> While holding another black leather bag under one arm, she held on tightly to Justin with her other hand.
> 
> It's a step forward from the the start of the month when Jennifer was inducted into the Hollywood Walk Of Fame and her new boyfriend Justin Theroux was front row to support his leading lady.
> 
> Although she kept him hidden while she walked the red carpet at last Thursday's Horrible Bosses premiere in LA, Justin was pride of place at the drinks later that night - thought there were no PDAs.
> 
> After meeting up inside the premiere, the couple spent an hour and a half at the after-party before heading to the Chateau Marmont to meet friends, including Friends co-star Courteney Cox - and then got cosy away from prying eyes.
> 
> An insider told People magazine: 'They were super cute. He had his arm around her and kissed her on her cheek. They were whispering in each other's ears.'
> 
> It's also just been revealed that the pair are so serious that Justin has met Jennifer's father.
> 
> U.S. magazine Life & Style says Jennifer introduced her father, John Aniston, to her new beau at Delmonicos Steak and Lobster House in Los Angeles earlier this month.
> 
> An onlooker told them: 'She was smiling a lot, but you could tell this was a special event for her.'
> 
> The magazine said the party enjoyed a long lunch, sharing lobster bisque, Manhattan clam chowder, a crab dish and a four pound lobster washed down with a bottle of red wine.















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Bosses-premiere-afterparty.html#ixzz1Sln8dSID


----------



## Jayne1

^^ This is the real thing, guys!  You can tell...


----------



## simona7

^I think so too! I really like him for her! Hell, I think I just like him!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, she looks great!


----------



## Swanky

aww, no pressure! LOL!


----------



## Liya

Love her outfit (especially the bag ). She does casual in such a chic manner.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love that bag too!


----------



## Brina

What does PDA stand for?


----------



## BonBonz

Brina said:


> What does PDA stand for?


 
public display of affection


----------



## HandbagAngel

That guy has big head and short legs.


----------



## LuxePRW

Liya said:


> Love her outfit (especially the bag ). She does casual in such a chic manner.


 
I totally agree!  She's one of my casual style inspirations!


----------



## White Orchid

I don't see this lasting.


----------



## akoko

she looks so happy! I hope it lasts....even for a few years...


----------



## Jayne1

HandbagAngel said:


> That guy has big head and short legs.


He does -- typical actor body type.

They're always so disappointing when you see them in person.  They look better on camera.


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> He does -- typical actor body type.
> 
> They're always so disappointing when you see them in person.  They look better on camera.



Probably goes for most guys in general.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's a weird angle


----------



## Brina

Thank you BonBonz!


----------



## Tracy

She is glowing!   I think the camera angle is weird on that pic, and his pants seem to be hangin' a bit too low


----------



## CCfor C

savvy23 said:


> I like both ladies equally so DON'T SHOOT ME WHEN I SAY THIS...but this dress reminds me of an Angelina Jolie dress.




^^...Actually, I like the grayish dress and shoes. Cute! 40's look and I like that. She looks good in anything, though. I saw HBosses and it was hilarious, but seeing Jennifer in that role was kind of shocking...


----------



## Grace123

CCfor C said:


> ^^...Actually, I like the grayish dress and shoes. Cute! 40's look and I like that. She looks good in anything, though. I saw HBosses and it was hilarious, but seeing Jennifer in that role was kind of shocking...



haha I just saw it yesterday and LMAO! It WAS odd to see Jen as such a perv! Complete break from being the romantic interest.


----------



## yajaira

Jayne1 said:


> Something is off here, the perspective is weird.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/21/article-0-0D1899E600000578-551_468x842.jpg



WHOA!! He's head looks cartoonish !


----------



## Grace123

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...s-and-avoid-hair-transplants-115875-23295103/


----------



## mlbags

Grace123 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...s-and-avoid-hair-transplants-115875-23295103/


 
I am with Jen on this!


----------



## Grace123

mlbags said:


> I am with Jen on this!



Me too.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston  recently sold her Beverly Hills home, but before leaving for good, the actress threw one last bash at the recently unloaded property.
> 
> &#8232;&#8232; "Jen had a party at her Beverly Hills house Friday night &#8211; a little going away party since she plans on spending so much more time in New York," a source tells PEOPLE.
> 
> "She just wanted to have one more great get together with friends at the house before she moved out," adds the source.&#8232;
> 
> Her boyfriend Justin Theroux, who is about to celebrate his birthday, was also in attendance at the home, which was once featured in Architectural Digest.
> 
> &#8232;&#8232; The couple recently went house hunting in Los Angeles but have yet to decide on a new residence.


source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20514434,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlineshttp://


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I said before -- this relationship is the real deal.  You can tell just by looking at her.  We could also see how strongly she felt for John Mayer, but he was a poor choice.  This one will stick.  (For now, in Hollywood terms of sticking.)


----------



## iluvmybags

> Just hours after touching down in the idyllic island paradise of Hawaii, Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux got their glad rags on to attend the birthday party of Ben Stiller's wife Christine Taylor.
> 
> The romantic couple walked hand in hand through a field lit with tiki torches where they were greeted by the birthday girl herself, celebrating turning 40 on July 30.
> 
> Both Jennifer and Justin, who have been inseparable since they began dating earlier this year, wore white - coordinating their outfits perfectly.
> 
> Jennifer, 42, looked stunning in a crisp white sun-dress with shoe string straps and a pretty floral pattern.
> 
> She paired it with classic leather sandals and and a black messenger bag.
> 
> Justin, who turns 40 on August 10, wore a simple white T-shirt with white jeans accessorised with a black belt and black flip flops.
> 
> Both of them hugged and kissed Christine and wished her happy birthday before Justin handed her a gift in a large black paper bag.
> 
> He then stood talking to another guest while Jen and Christine chatted and caught up.
> 
> Christine looked beautiful and bronzed in tiny black shorts and a blue boob-tube which she semi-covered with a black cardigan.
> 
> She had pulled her long hair back into a low ponytail and wore a large white flower in her hair.
> 
> The two women have been friends since Christine made a cameo appearance on Friends back in 1997.
> 
> Jennifer also starred alongside Christine's husband Ben Stiller in the hit 2004 movie Along Came Polly.
> 
> Ben also starred in Friends, playing Jen's love interest, also back in 1997.
> 
> Despite it being his wife's birthday, Ben was no where to be seen.
> 
> However the Stiller family were all spotted together earlier in the day as they spent time relaxing in the water and at the beach.
> 
> The couple own a property on the North shore of Kauai where they actually got married back in 2000.



















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lers-wife-Christine-Taylor.html#ixzz1TwpWXNc1


----------



## Jayne1

She's always looking for paps and helicopters... while Christine is just happy to see her.


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> She's always looking for paps and helicopters... while Christine is just happy to see her.



How do you know that's what she was looking for?


----------



## gsmom

that dress is so unflattering....her tits look awful.


----------



## spendalot

gsmom said:


> that dress is so unflattering....her tits look awful.



at least no one can say she's got a boob job now.


----------



## gsmom

very true ^^


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Love at last... Jennifer Aniston places an affectionate pair of hands on Justin Theroux's shoulders during a romantic trip
> *
> It's often been said that Jennifer Aniston is more than a little keen to find herself a partner.
> 
> So it's unsurprising to see her immersing herself in her blossoming new relationship with aplomb.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress is currently in Kauai, Hawaii with her beau Justin Theroux and she appears to be infatuated with her new man - placing a loving pair of hands on his shoulders as they went on a shopping trip together.
> 
> Jennifer wore a plain summery dress and flip flops for the outing, accessorising with a large black shoulder bag.
> 
> As they headed out into the Hawaiian sun they were obviously amused by something, strolling down the street while laughing together.
> 
> Justin also kept his ensemble very simple in a white tank top and dark coloured shorts which revealed a variety of tattoos on his calves.
> 
> Jennifer's apparent desperation for a man has been well documented, although never actually substantiated.
> 
> One thing's for sure, with her biological clock ticking and several failed relationships behind her, she's certainly enjoying her love life at present.















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xs-shoulders-romantic-trip.html#ixzz1Tzi0nkWc


----------



## LADC_chick

spendalot said:


> at least no one can say she's got a boob job now.


Have you seen Kelly Killoren Bensimon?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope they marry. Her pr machine deserves a honeymoon.


----------



## Grace123

LADC_chick said:


> Have you seen Kelly Killoren Bensimon?


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston and actress pal Christine Taylor hit the sandy beaches of Hawaii in bikinis on Sunday (August 1).
> 
> The 42-year-old actress is in town with her boyfriend, Justin Theroux, to celebrate Christines 40th birthday.
> 
> Jennifer and Justin were spotted holding hands at Heathrow Airport late last month after she premiered her latest film, Horrible Bosses, in London.
> 
> In early July, Jennifer was honored with a hand and footprint ceremony at Graumans Chinese Theatre in Hollywood!








source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/http://


----------



## iluvmybags

> Life is good for sexy couple Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux. The two lovebirds arrived via private jet in Hawaii ... and looks like they've already been lei'd!
> 
> The Friends actress and her beau are now comfortable letting the world know that they are, in fact, an item. X17online was the first to report that Justin and Jen were hooking up in early May.
> 
> Our photographer tells us:
> 
> "Aniston was totally at ease with Justin. They both act as if they've been together forever. The last time I saw her look like this was with Brad."
> 
> We can't help but notice that Jen is holding her tummy. Could this mean that Ms. Aniston is fulfilling her dream of becoming a mom? Aloooooooha!



















source: http://www.x17online.com/celebrities/jennifer_aniston/jennifer_aniston_justin_theroux_hawaii_sexy_080111.php


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> I hope they marry. Her pr machine deserves a honeymoon.


That's so funny!

She's still wearing her toe ring, I noticed.  I don't like them on many people, but I like it on her.


----------



## spendalot

LADC_chick said:


> Have you seen Kelly Killoren Bensimon?



I have no idea! Care to share?


----------



## LADC_chick

I think that JA's breasts are her breasts. I was just commenting that having wonky boobs doesn't mean that someone _doesn't_ have a boob job. I'm at work so I can't link to any pics of Kelly Killoren Bensimon. She has implants (she's admitted to that), but they're like lazy eyes, they're so wonky.


----------



## spendalot

^ oh ok...I get it. Altho' I don't think JA's boobs are wonky. They are just erm... *free*? LOL And they don't look done like what others are speculating.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Not all implants are large and obvious -- many people just want a little lift and some fulness. 

Kelly Bensimon fixed her wonky boobs.  She has no body fat and probably had the original implants placed over the muscle. They were so far apart!  But they're better now so I'm assuming they are replacements.


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Not all implants are large and obvious -- many people just want a little lift and some fulness.
> 
> Kelly Bensimon fixed her wonky boobs.  She has no body fat and probably had the original implants placed over the muscle. They were so far apart!  But they're better now so I'm assuming they are replacements.



It's a shame that KB can't fix her brain as easily as she's fixed her boobs.


----------



## White Orchid

I hate it when women wear handbags, totally not suited to their attire.  That bag so does not go with that t-shirt style dress.


----------



## iluvmybags

It looks like she may have cut her hair again -- altho the pics are fuzzy, her hair looks shorter in those pics w/Christine Taylor than it's looked in recent appearances, especially from the back


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I was thinking her hair looked shorter.  Unless it shrunk from frizziness.

Those pictures are so fuzzy -- the pap must have been really, really far away!


----------



## *Freetoes*

White Orchid said:


> I hate it when women wear handbags, totally not suited to their attire.  That bag so does not go with that t-shirt style dress.



Does anyone know who makes that bag?


----------



## *Freetoes*

*Freetoes* said:


> Does anyone know who makes that bag?



found it: Tom Ford

http://celebags.blogspot.com/2011/06/tom-ford-flap-over-bag.html


----------



## Jayne1

Hawaii continued...


----------



## iluvmybags

> She is said to be more relaxed and happy than ever in her new relationship, and Jennifer Aniston is trying out a new look to match.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress has been showing off a hippie island look while on vacation with her new boyfriend Justin Theroux in Hawaii.
> 
> While taking a walk on the island of Kauai yesterday, the Horrible Bosses star wore a purple tie-dye top with baggy, rolled-up boyfriend jeans.
> 
> She was barefoot and with her hair in a tiny ponytail and looked completely at ease in her boyfriend's company.
> 
> Jennifer is known to match her look with her man, and it seems she's dressing to compliment her Wanderlust co-star's low-key style.
> 
> She has previously worn coordinating glamorous outfits with ex-husband Brad Pitt and her fashion was a bit more rock 'n roll when she dated John Mayer.
> 
> Despite the sultry weather, 39-year-old Justin wore grey skinny jeans low on his waist, a Ratt T-shirt, newsboy cap and aviators.
> 
> While on their romantic vacation, the two gave up their alone time to attend the birthday party of Ben Stiller's wife, Christine Taylor, earlier this week.
> 
> They were also spotted shopping for antique artefacts and jewellery at the Lotus Gallery during their time on the island.
> 
> 'They were the only people in the store and seemed extremely relaxed and happy,' a source tells America's Us Weekly magazine. 'Jennifer was hugging Justin from behind.'
> 
> 'They seemed giddy in love and genuinely happy together.'











Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roll-Justin-Theroux-Hawaii.html#ixzz1UCWDpcto


----------



## iluvmybags

> *New book lifts lid on split of the century*
> 
> Jennifer Aniston ordered Brad Pitt to leave their Beverly Hills home after he admitted that he was in love with Angelina Jolie, according to a sensational new book.
> 
> Arnon Milchan, who produced Mr and Mrs Smith, makes the revelation in a book about his life as a producer and businessman tied to the arms trade, which is entitled Confidential: The Life of Secret Agent Turned Hollywood Tycoon.
> 
> He recalls how he originally cast Pitt and Nicole Kidman as the married spy couple in his film but that Brad pulled out of the project due to a lack of chemistry between himself and the flame-haired Australian
> 
> Milchan also insists that Pitt was already infatuated with Jolie as immediately after he cast Angelina as the female lead, Brad called him to say he was happy to play Mr to her Mrs.
> 
> The rest, as they say, is history, and the writing was on the wall for the Friends sweetheart, who married Pitt in Malibu in 2000.
> 
> She filed for divorce in March 2005, apparently after seeing pictures of Brad, Angelina and Maddox on a beach in Kenya.
> 
> But it was a tumultuous few months of rumours and denials before she reached that point.
> 
> He recounts: 'At first, Jen didn't believe he was involved with Angelina. She started asking around but no one would tell her anything because they were loyal to Brad, so she asked him point blank. He denied it.
> 
> Brad and Jennifer then went to the Caribbean with best friends Courteney Cox and David Arquette on a pre-planned trip to celebrate New Years, 2005, but the strain was too much and Brad confessed.
> 
> 'He eventually admitted he was in love with Angelina. Jen was furious and threw him out,' authors Meir Doran and Joseph Gelman write.
> 
> Brad only returned to the lavish home the couple designed together to collect some belongings before moving into Milchan's L.A. home.
> 
> 'Brad drove each day to the set, and everywhere else, on a motorcycle and he wore a wraparound helmet with a tinted visor so no one would recognize him. He stayed with me for the duration of filming,' Milchan is quoted as saying.
> 
> On January 7, 2005, the pair announced their split, but when Brad joined Jennifer for her birthday in February, the rumour mill went into overdrive with talk about their reconciliation.
> 
> The trip to Africa put paid to that and Brangelina was born that Summer.
> 
> Six children were to follow, and the couple remain together while Jennifer has found love at last with actor Justin Theroux.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ok-lifts-lid-split-century.html#ixzz1UPkObo8l


----------



## Swanky

good grief, she'll never escape this!


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Never!  Just when I think it all dies down...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I had no idea.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> good grief, she'll never escape this!


 
never ever!  like Nick and Jessica.


----------



## babypie

Does anyone still care about what led to the Pitt/Jolie affair?  It's such old news.


----------



## Swanky

It happens everyday.  He cheated.  There's really not much else to say.
He cheated, she kicked him out. . . next couple.


----------



## jun3machina

^ ITA

but that's kinda slimy he'd go and put it in a book.....the producer of that film...i mean shoot, didn;t he make enough on the film itself? but still he was compelled to out it out there...


----------



## Sassys

Wow, they broke up in 2005 and people are STILL talking about it.  SMH.


----------



## babypie

The sad part is people will buy the book.  Personally, I'd prefer a book from Jennifer, not so much a tell-all about that time in her life, but a memoir of sorts.  Much more interesting than a gossipy book about Brad Pitt.


----------



## iluvmybags

source: http://oncelebrity.com/gossip/jennifer-aniston-and-j-theroux-shopping-while-on-holiday-in-kauai-hawaii/30841


----------



## Touch

^she looks cute. I wanna be in hawaii righ now


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

She looks nice n happy


----------



## hazeltt

I don't get the point of this book. Why bring it up now?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Wow, they broke up in 2005 and people are STILL talking about it.  SMH.



since her acting is sub-par, this is all folks have to talk about when it comes to Jenn....  When her movies come out, you rarely hear her actually talk about the movie.


----------



## lmk1517

I unfortunately think we'll be hearing about the Aniston-Pitt-Jolie love triangle for decades to come.  

In a way, it's this generation's Debbie Reynolds-Eddie Fisher-Elizabeth Taylor scandal.  And people still talk about that debacle!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

hazeltt said:


> I don't get the point of this book. Why bring it up now?


 
To make money, that would be the only motive.


----------



## knics33

I recently saw Horrible Bosses and it was HILARIOUS! She looked great and was perfect for the part.

And yes - I feel bad for her that she'll never escape the whole Pitt/Jolie thing. Ugh - I bet she's so sick of that.


----------



## iluvmybags

hazeltt said:


> I don't get the point of this book. Why bring it up now?





Bvlgari_Babe said:


> To make money, that would be the only motive.



the book isn't ABOUT Jennifer Aniston and Brad Pitt.  It's a book that the producer of Mr & Mrs. Smith is publishing and it's probably one chapter -- maybe not even a full chapter -- that he included in his book.  I'm sure he's not popular enough to garner enough attention on his own, so he includes this "juicy tid-bit" in order to sell more books


----------



## Jahpson

babypie said:


> Does anyone still care about what led to the Pitt/Jolie affair?  It's such old news.




nope...


----------



## *want it all*

Jahpson said:


> nope...


Seriously!  Give it up already!

Off topic, I would love to have that yawning smiley on the board.  This sleeping guy just doesn't convey the same emotion.


----------



## iluvmybags

*want it all* said:


> Seriously!  Give it up already!
> 
> Off topic, I would love to have that yawning smiley on the board.  This sleeping guy just doesn't convey the same emotion.



check and see if there's a yawning smiley here --
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/megs-and-vlad-can-we-get-additional-smiles-13696-21.html
if not, if you can find one (somewhere else) -- add it to the list!


----------



## *want it all*

iluvmybags said:


> check and see if there's a yawning smiley here --
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/megs-and-vlad-can-we-get-additional-smiles-13696-21.html
> if not, if you can find one (somewhere else) -- add it to the list!


LOL, I actually contributed a few posts in that thread, but post 296 did include a dozing off/yawning emoticon:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/megs-and-vlad-can-we-get-additional-smiles-13696-20.html

Sorry for the off-topicness.  :shame:  Back to Jen!


----------



## Dawn72

Is that a new way to carry a sling bag? Almost at the waist. I feel it's a little too high for a slingbag.


----------



## hapijuliet18

i guess it all depends on the type of the bag and how long it is.  her bag i think is more of a shoulder bag.  for the type she has, i think it looks ok to be worn as a sling however, if it were more rugged, im sure it would have looked better!


----------



## Grace123

http://we3d.net/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-rent-a-house-together/

Wishing them a TON of happiness!


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> http://we3d.net/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-rent-a-house-together/
> 
> *Wishing them a TON of happiness!*


I thought I would read they're getting married, not renting a house together!


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> I thought I would read they're getting married, not renting a house together!



Baby steps!  

I'm so happy for them.  I hope this is the real deal!


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> I thought I would read they're getting married, not renting a house together!



Well if I were Jen, I'd be pretty damn hesitant to tie the knot again if ya know what I mean.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston, Demi Moore, and Alicia Keys get close on the cover of Glamour magazine&#8217;s October 2011 issue, on newsstands Tuesday (September 6).
> 
> Here&#8217;s what the ladies, who directed short films for Lifetime&#8217;s Five, had to share:
> 
> Jen, on wanting to bring the project to life: &#8220;We were intrigued by the challenge of creating short stories that would defy audiences&#8217; expectation of the subject. We wanted to balance the drama with humor and irreverence because that&#8217;s what&#8217;s helped our friends who&#8217;ve faced this get through their treatment. We wanted stories that were informative without being heavy-handed. Oh, and they needed to be brilliantly written. Other than that, our goals were small. [Laughs.]&#8221;
> 
> Jen, on not believing what you read in the tabloids: &#8220;There&#8217;s not nearly as much stealing and obsessing and middle-of-the-night secret calls to ex-boyfriends and scheming and cheating [as they lead you to believe]. Most of it&#8217;s just bulls&#8212;, however entertaining.&#8221;


----------



## Jahpson

are we sure she is human? she doesn't age at all! As a matter of fact all three of them don't age!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> are we sure she is human? she doesn't age at all! As a matter of fact all three of them don't age!


 
Meh Alicia is still young so IDK about her and I think Demi has had lots of work done, but Jen yeah she's doing really good!


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure that Jen is doing something to maintain, hers is just so natural and subtle compared to Demi


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sure that Jen is doing something to maintain, hers is just so natural and subtle compared to Demi


 

you're probably right!


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sure that Jen is doing something to maintain, hers is just so natural and subtle compared to Demi


I can't tell you how much I'd love to know her regime.  The real one. If I had the chance to know anyone's secret beauty secrets, it would be hers.


----------



## Swanky

yeah   She's religious w/ it whatever it is.  Her and JLo have mastered the art of fine skincare and tasteful treatments.


----------



## Grace123

iluvmybags said:


>



I haven't looked at "Glamour" in years, but I may get this one on my enook.


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> I can't tell you how much I'd love to know her regime.  The real one. If I had the chance to know anyone's secret beauty secrets, it would be hers.



Me too!  I'd love to know Sandra Bullock's too.


----------



## iluvmybags

> They have been keeping a very low profile since moving in together last month.
> 
> But loved up couple Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux ventured out today to run errands in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The low-key couple left an office building together with a minder, speeding away in Theroux's Audi
> 
> Aniston, 42, dressed in her uniform of rolled-up jeans, a white vest and flip flops, sucked on a lollipop.
> 
> Her boyfriend was dressed in head-to-black in jeans and the Vandals band T-shirt.
> 
> Jennifer hinted at the qualities she treasures in her man in a new interview with Glamour magazine
> 
> Asked what she looks for in a relationship, she replied: 'I would say I couldn't be in a relationship without equality, generosity, integrity, spirit, kindness and humour. And awesomeness.'
> 
> The couple returned from a holiday in Hawaii recently, where they stayed in romantic $7,000 a night luxury villa.
> 
> With summer over, Aniston is getting back to work after the summer break and was spotted on a film set in Los Angeles this week.
> 
> She is also finding time for house-hunting, according to reports, and is on the hunt after selling her Beverly Hills mansion for $38 million recently.
> 
> In the meantime the couple have moved into a two-bedroom bungalow in the Hollywood Hills while they settle on the perfect home.
> 
> The $17,500 a month house is a light and airy property with plenty of privacy for the couple, who moved in at the start of August.















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ture-love-nest-run-errands.html#ixzz1WfcyehMZ


----------



## akoko

DivineMissM said:


> Me too!  I'd love to know Sandra Bullock's too.



 agree! they both look amazing!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ And Julia Roberts!


----------



## Grace123

Looks like she's still lovin' her TF bag. I love it too. Wish she'd give it to me when she's done with it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Have I missed something ... I just walke thru the grocery store and one of the gossip mags says she is expecting twins????


----------



## Jayne1

^^


----------



## ByeKitty

Jahpson said:


> are we sure she is human? she doesn't age at all! As a matter of fact all three of them don't age!


They're terminators! From the future, we can't understand yet!

Sandra's been looking a little frozen lately, so I'm sure she's human.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> They're terminators! From the future, we can't understand yet!
> 
> Sandra's been looking a little frozen lately, so I'm sure she's human.


Just between the two of us... in the bright sunlight, they all look a little swollen and frozen.  It is much more visible when they are giving a big smile... 

Hollywood is so cruel.  No wrinkles allowed.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Just between the two of us... in the bright sunlight, they all look a little swollen and frozen.  It is much more visible when they are giving a big smile...
> 
> Hollywood is so cruel.  No wrinkles allowed.


Noooo!! And there I was thinking they were supernatural!

I don't know... I like the look of.. y'know, expression. And experience.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Noooo!! And there I was thinking they were supernatural!
> 
> I don't know... I like the look of.. y'know, expression. And experience.


I like the look of a few little crinkles around the eyes when someone (past their 30's) smiles.  Never seeing those crinkles anymore kind of freaks me out. Never seeing nasolabial folds when someone smiles, kind of freaks me out too.  lol


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> I like the look of a few little crinkles around the eyes when someone (past their 30's) smiles.  Never seeing those crinkles anymore kind of freaks me out. Never seeing nasolabial folds when someone smiles, kind of freaks me out too.  lol


Me too!! People usually tell me to shut up because I haven't been there (20 y/o here)  
I have to admit I was a little freaked out when I noticed my first forehead lines a few years ago... So I understand the stress. But, y'know, these things happen. Lines don't equal ugly.


----------



## iluvmybags

Bag Fetish said:


> Have I missed something ... I just walke thru the grocery store and one of the gossip mags says she is expecting twins????



Actually -- when you read the article inside, it says she sought out a fertility specialist who told her that twins are a possibility if she take hormones!  It goes on to say that he asked her if she'd be OK if she were told that she were expecting twins -- if even that is true!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Low profile? Ok.


----------



## BgaHolic

^^ I don't know if I could see her as a mom of twins.  She's been single and carefree for most of her life. Having twins is an all at once impact and life altering change!  It's not all hollywood glamour as she might think.  I have twins and the first three years were (well, let's just say I'm looking for the correct word )  My twins were crybabies that wouldn't stop no matter what. All I can say is, even with help, good luck! If one is committed to the responsibility, the rewards pay off in the end trifold!!!


----------



## yajaira

BgaHolic said:


> ^^ I don't know if I could see her as a mom of twins.  She's been single and carefree for most of her life. Having twins is an all at once impact and life altering



True:true: but shes got the money$$ to pay for 24 hr nannies


----------



## iluvmybags

> *. . .after 75-year-old suffers a serious stroke*
> 
> Jennifer Aniston rushed to be by her mother's hospital bedside after the 75-year-old suffered a stroke over the weekend, the MailOnline can reveal.
> 
> Nancy Dow, a former model, is understood to have been in a serious condition at a Los Angeles medical centre.
> 
> Aniston's boyfriend Justin Theroux accompanied the former Friends star to the hospital, but a source says he waited outside.
> 
> There were grave fears for her elderly mother, who is thought to be unable to speak.
> 
> A distraught Jennifer, who was pictured with Justin in Beverly Hills on Saturday, was in tears during the visit.
> 
> A neighbour at Nancy's modest North Hollywood apartment block told Mail Online: 'She's in the hospital. She's fabulous, a very nice lady. She's also very private.
> 
> The neighbour was not aware of any prior health problems.
> 
> Jennifer and her mother were estranged for more than a decade after Nancy gave a television interview about their relationship in 1996.
> 
> Jennifer called her afterwards in a rage and allegedly told her: 'I'll never forgive you. Never.'
> 
> Her mother later wrote a revealing book, From Mother And Daughter To Friends: A Memoir, about their problems, absolving herself from blame.
> 
> In 2001, Jennifer said: 'This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom.'
> 
> She did not invite Nancy to her 2000 wedding to Brad Pitt, which she described as a 'tortuous decision'.
> 
> Her mother brought her up alone after her actor father John Aniston walked out on the family when Jennifer was nine.
> 
> They finally ended their bitter rift in 2008.
> 
> Jennifer discussed the reconciliation in 2009, telling the New York Post: 'It's good. It's OK. Things are now fine between us. All of that is over, and we're in touch with one another. We speak, and it's all over.'
> 
> A spokesperson for Aniston declined to comment today, telling Mail Online: 'This is a private family matter.'
















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Nancy-Dow-hospital-bedside.html#ixzz1Xos4VQZT


----------



## Jayne1

> Her mother brought her up alone after her actor father John Aniston walked out on the family when Jennifer was nine.


I always wondered about daughters who were mad at their moms, when it was the mothers who stayed and raised them. Yet they adore their dads, who left.  I read about this a lot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What did Jennifer's mother say about their relationship in 1996?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## iluvmybags

Sweetpea83 said:


> What did Jennifer's mother say about their relationship in 1996?


it's not what she said -- she wrote a book when Jen made it big on FRIENDS, "From Mother to Daughter to Friends"


----------



## Swanky

Her mom raising her is her "job".  I'd be mad too if my mom blabbed to the media about me and after seeing how mad it made it she went on to write a book!
Her mom did the wrong thing, she's lucky Jen talks to her IMO.  The ONE person we should be bale to trust in this world is mama.


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her mom raising her is her "job".  I'd be mad too if my mom blabbed to the media about me and after seeing how mad it made it she went on to write a book!
> Her mom did the wrong thing, she's lucky Jen talks to her IMO.  The ONE person we should be bale to trust in this world is mama.



Exactly.  

And just because a mother raises her children on her own, it doesn't automatically make her a saint.  I know plenty of single mothers who are far from good parents.  And many of them make it extremely difficult for the fathers to have a relationship with their children.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her mom raising her is her "job". I'd be mad too if my mom blabbed to the media about me and after seeing how mad it made it she went on to write a book!
> Her mom did the wrong thing, she's lucky Jen talks to her IMO. The ONE person we should be bale to trust in this world is mama.


 


DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And just because a mother raises her children on her own, it doesn't automatically make her a saint. I know plenty of single mothers who are far from good parents. And many of them make it extremely difficult for the fathers to have a relationship with their children.


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her mom raising her is her "job". I'd be mad too if my mom blabbed to the media about me and after seeing how mad it made it she went on to write a book!
> Her mom did the wrong thing, she's lucky Jen talks to her IMO. The ONE person we should be bale to trust in this world is mama.


 


DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And just because a mother raises her children on her own, it doesn't automatically make her a saint. I know plenty of single mothers who are far from good parents. And many of them make it extremely difficult for the fathers to have a relationship with their children.


 
 I agree, I saw this on yahoo I'm wondering if Brad actually said that stuff, and if he did why now it was donw with a long time ago..
http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/goddess/brad-pitt-talks-aniston-marriage-jolie-bliss/721


----------



## peppermintpatty

All I can think is thank God she didn't have Brad's children!!! I can remember an interview he did with Oprah while still married to Jen, and him saying he wanted girls and to see a bunch of little Jen's running around. I can imagine what Jen's life would have been like if she had given birth to Brad's kids. God help her. Does anyone else think he would have stayed with Jen if they had had children? I don't think he would have and I think she dodged a huge bullet not having his kids.

I think it is tacky to still discuss their marriage all these years later. I think it's pathetic that you blame your ex- spouse for your life being uninteresting. Some things should remain private and between the two people in the relationship.

I do think Brad and Angie are a good fit for each other. I don't see Jen having 6 kids and living their lifestyle. Not saying that is good or bad or right or wrong, just saying they probably weren't a good fit in the first place.

I hope some day she is allowed to just live her life in peace and let the past stay in the past. She could have been a bitter woman, or could have gone from man to man.She's had relationships and who knows, maybe Justin will be "the one"... I think she keeps busy with work and friends and seems to be happy with her life. It's too bad Brad can't just keep hurtful things to himself. Jen has carried herself with class in a very painful and public situation, too bad Brad can't at least be respectful in return.


----------



## Jayne1

keodi said:


> I agree, I saw this on yahoo I'm wondering if Brad actually said that stuff, and if he did why now it was donw with a long time ago..
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/goddess/brad-pitt-talks-aniston-marriage-jolie-bliss/721


I read this on another site as well, and it was on the entertainment shows, so I guess it is true.

I think what he's saying makes a lot of sense.  Angie brought out the best in him and now he's doing some wonderful charity work, as does she.  And he always said he wanted to be a father.

I also remember how out of it he seemed during his marriage to Aniston and she gave interviews (one in particular to American Vogue) where she complained bitterly about the paps and how they were ruining her life, etc and she always seemed moody.  This was in spite of her hit TV show and everyone loving her style and her and being married to him... she was always so moody in interviews...

Then Brad met Angie and Angie (who always smiled for the paps) seemed to have an effect on Brad, who seemed more cheerful out in public and managed to hide his annoyance at being followed (if he was annoyed) and then Jennifer started bravely smiling too and I always wondered if she took a cue from the Jolie-Pitts and realized no one wants to see her feel sorry for herself.  She's like night and day in these interviews now -- always smiling and happy...




> *On his uninteresting existence with Jennifer Aniston:* "I spent the '90s trying to hide out, trying to duck the full celebrity cacophony. I started to get sick of myself sitting on a couch, holding a joint, hiding out. It started feeling pathetic. It became very clear to me that I was intent on trying to find a movie about an interesting life, but I wasn't living an interesting life myself. I think that my marriage [to actress Jennifer Aniston] had something to do with it. Trying to pretend the marriage was something that it wasn't."
> 
> 
> 
> *On Angelina:* "One of the greatest, smartest things I ever did was give my kids Angie as their mom. She is such a great mom. Oh, man, I'm so happy to have her."


----------



## Oruka

What a jerk!


----------



## Swanky

every one of them needs to stfu.  This will never end and it's just hurtful when they "open up".  What's he going to say? If he says anything nice about Jen he has to go home to AJ. . .  
Their celebrity blew up when they married, I'm sure it's part of what took it's toll.  They wanted privacy, couldn't get it.
I have to say I've never noticed AJ "smiling for paps" though.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> every one of them needs to stfu.  This will never end and it's just hurtful when they "open up".  What's he going to say? If he says anything nice about Jen he has to go home to AJ. . .
> Their celebrity blew up when they married, I'm sure it's part of what took it's toll.  They wanted privacy, couldn't get it.
> I have to say* I've never noticed AJ "smiling for paps" though.*


What I mean is -- she doesn't frown and hide her face and we've never heard her complain. Jen used to do that. Now she (Jen) keeps her head high and doesn't complain.  She even manages a weak smile... it must be very annoying, I'm sure... but I haven't read her grumble about it in years...


----------



## baglover4ever

I'm pretty sure whenever they promote something, ppl will ask about their divorce no matter what. I remember Jennifer getting asked the same question just recently, but she never said anything to the level Brad did. I think it's very disrespectful that he gave such an answer. I think the best he could have done is say "No comment, I think everyone has moved on from that." But instead he said his life was uninteresting with Jen. Really?.. You married Jen and loved her for 4 years.. but just falls in love with another woman who ends up telling everyone that she's been eyeing you since she met you on set (even though you were still married to jen)... then had kids with her before the divorce was even finalized.. and for the past few years, keep talking about how happy you are, and all the charity work you did so you can boost your own image.. NOW you knock her down again with such a disrespectful comment. Sigh.. He should think about how Jen feels or how anyone in general would feel when he says somthing like that. Imagine someone you loved and who was a part of you start saying stuff like that about you. It would def hit my self-esteem hard. 

Also, I'm not even sure how much his charity work really helped ppl. I remember he went to New orleans after Hurricane Katrina to build houses there, but his houses were so expnesive that nobody were able to afford it. So I'm not sure how he helped at all. 

anyway... just my 2 cents.


----------



## Swanky

I think they've all grown up and have 'accepted' the paps.  They've hit their groove.


----------



## bisousx

Very rude of Brad to keep talking about his ex marriage like that.


----------



## peppermintpatty

It looks like on the Pop Sugar website ( sorry I don't know how to post the link) that Brad made a statement thru his rep about his comment about Jen. Glad to see that he did that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He was talking about himself. I don't know why he needed to clarify.


----------



## Cherrasaki

^I agree he was talking about himself and it's his opinion however he did mention his previous marriage so people are going to comment on that.  Perhaps he didn't mean to diss Jennifer but it did come off that way and that is why he has had to come out and clarify what he meant. I don't see why he felt the need after all these years to discuss it. Perhaps he is just trying to garner publicity for his movie, MoneyBall, or he doesn't like that people have perceived him and in particular Angelina in a certain way (i.e. home wrecker).  I think celebrities opening up about their personal lives can be tricky.


----------



## karo

Brad Pitt: "I was Misinterpreted"
Pitt told press, "It grieves me that this was interpreted this way. Jen is  an incredibly giving, loving, and hilarious woman who remains my  friend. It is an important relationship I value greatly."              "The point I was trying to make is not that Jen was dull, but  that I was becoming dull to myself -- and that, I am responsible for."
 Brads previous comments to Parade included, "I started to get sick  of myself sitting on a couch, holding a joint, hiding out. It started  feeling pathetic. It became very clear to me that I was intent on trying  to find a movie about an interesting life, but I wasn't living an  interesting life myself. I think that my marriage had something to do  with it."


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux out to visit Bloomingdale's 59th Street Store (September 15).


----------



## chloe-babe

Would love it if they both made a public pledge to just not talk about each other anymore, as its been over a long time - longer than they were actually together. Its very boring to be honest


----------



## FashionHouse

She looks so cute!


----------



## keodi

chloe-babe said:


> *Would love it if they both made a public pledge to just not talk about each other anymore*, as its been over a long time - longer than they were actually together. Its very boring to be honest


 
that would be nice actually..


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks gorgeous as usual. Liking her in all black too.


----------



## Grace123

She does look amazing, always. I never thought Brad was all that, but I'm somewhat impressed that he realized he was uninteresting.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *every one of them needs to stfu. This will never end and it's just hurtful when they "open up".* What's he going to say? If he says anything nice about Jen he has to go home to AJ. . .
> Their celebrity blew up when they married, I'm sure it's part of what took it's toll. They wanted privacy, couldn't get it.
> I have to say I've never noticed AJ "smiling for paps" though.


 

Agree. Just leave it alone.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

peppermintpatty said:


> All I can think is thank God she didn't have Brad's children!!! I can remember an interview he did with Oprah while still married to Jen, and him saying he wanted girls and to see a bunch of little Jen's running around. I can imagine what Jen's life would have been like if she had given birth to Brad's kids. God help her. Does anyone else think he would have stayed with Jen if they had had children? I don't think he would have and I think she dodged a huge bullet not having his kids.
> 
> I think it is tacky to still discuss their marriage all these years later. *I think it's pathetic that you blame your ex- spouse for your life being uninteresting.* Some things should remain private and between the two people in the relationship.
> 
> I do think Brad and Angie are a good fit for each other. I don't see Jen having 6 kids and living their lifestyle. Not saying that is good or bad or right or wrong, just saying they probably weren't a good fit in the first place.
> 
> I hope some day she is allowed to just live her life in peace and let the past stay in the past. She could have been a bitter woman, or could have gone from man to man.She's had relationships and who knows, maybe Justin will be "the one"... I think she keeps busy with work and friends and seems to be happy with her life. It's too bad Brad can't just keep hurtful things to himself. Jen has carried herself with class in a very painful and public situation, too bad Brad can't at least be respectful in return.


 

 when a marriage ends it is very rare that only one person is at fault


----------



## DC-Cutie

chloe-babe said:


> Would love it if they both made a public pledge to just not talk about each other anymore, as its been over a long time - longer than they were actually together. Its very boring to be honest



if they did that, whatever would Jen have to talk about during press junkets for her movies?  She's not known for her superb acting skills, so that's all they ever focus on...


----------



## exotikittenx

Even if he was misinterpreted, what was he thinking bringing up his previous marriage?  Why the heck is that anyone's business?  If he wants to talk about himself, fine, but don't drag Jen into this.


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> if they did that, whatever would Jen have to talk about during press junkets for her movies?  She's not known for her superb acting skills, so that's all they ever focus on...



What has Jen said about him during the press junkets?


----------



## Lola69

Brad Pitt is a typical #sshole who left his wife for another woman. I remember he got bothered at Jen's "uncool" comment on Angie, but it's ok for him to bash her? :/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> What has Jen said about him during the press junkets?



Promoting Marley and Me: She mentioned something about Angelina being uncool on the cover of Vogue and made other comments in the magazine. She also had the nude cover for GQ where she spoke about them too. 

Promoting The Break Up -  The Vanity Fair interview, the lacking a sensitivity chip comment.

Promoting something else I can't remember, she made some comments.


----------



## KatsBags

They look like they're dressed for winter (not including her bare ankles)... how cold is it in NYC?


----------



## Coco Belle

exotikittenx said:


> Even if he was misinterpreted, what was he thinking bringing up his previous marriage?  Why the heck is that anyone's business?  If he wants to talk about himself, fine, but don't drag Jen into this.



ITA! I felt the same about Jen bringing it up ("uncool"). FGS this is not high school, PLUS these people are in the public eye... and there are six children involved... it just smacks of such immaturity to me, honestly.


----------



## peppermintpatty

~Fabulousity~ said:


> when a marriage ends it is very rare that only one person is at fault



Where in that post did I say it is one person's fault for the marriage ending?

My life is uninteresting does not translate to the marriage ending. Regardless, with his newest statement, he made it clear that it is himself that he finds uninteresting. Not Jen.
That would make two of us.


----------



## Swanky

He wasn't misinterpreted. He said:
_ I think that my marriage [to actress Jennifer Aniston] had something to do with it. Trying to pretend the marriage was something that it wasn't."_
There's really no grey area there.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He wasn't misinterpreted. He said:
> _ I think that my marriage [to actress Jennifer Aniston] had something to do with it. Trying to pretend the marriage was something that it wasn't."_
> There's really no grey area there.



I understand what you are saying Swanky, but the only thing he said when he responded to the original article was that Jen is lovely, kind, hilarious. That they are friends. And that he values her as someone important in his life. Not an exact quote, but you get the jist of it... No he did not address the quote you just posted. Just said he found himself uninteresting and that part was his responsibility.

It's jmo, but if this were say one of my girlfriends that this happened to and not a celebrity I just flat out wouldn't think much of the guy. A man that leaves his wife for another woman is just hard for me to wrap my brain around. I do get that people fall in and out of love, but marriage is suppose to be a commitment in my eyes. I know people will say, why should you stay in a loveless marriage? But marriage just for me is you do everything to try to make it  work ( and maybe they did, how do I know). You earn the right to walk away after you've tried everything to make it work first. i know this is Hollywood and all, but I am thankful that after almost 20 years of marriage my DH and I keep sticking through all of the good, bad and ugly. But that's just us. I just don't respect him and I'm sure he won't lose any sleep over it and neither will I. I just do get riled up that after how he treated Jen, it just doesn't seem to ever end that she seems to almost be blamed for what he did. Crazy, especially that it is woman defending a man that does that...


----------



## iluvmybags

KatsBags said:


> They look like they're dressed for winter (not including her bare ankles)... how cold is it in NYC?


If the weather in NYC is anything like Chicago, it's quite chilly! (54 degrees).  I pulled out my heavier leather jacket and have been wearing it the last two days along with my big, thick scarves!!
(but it looks like she's just wearing a nice blazer)


----------



## iluvmybags

source: http://oncelebrity.com/gossip/jennifer-aniston-and-justin-theroux-out-and-about-in-nyc-sept-16/33446


----------



## bisousx

I love her outfit, minus the rolled up jeans and shoes.


----------



## Grace123

peppermintpatty said:


> I understand what you are saying Swanky, but the only thing he said when he responded to the original article was that Jen is lovely, kind, hilarious. That they are friends. And that he values her as someone important in his life. Not an exact quote, but you get the jist of it... No he did not address the quote you just posted. Just said he found himself uninteresting and that part was his responsibility.
> 
> It's jmo, but if this were say one of my girlfriends that this happened to and not a celebrity I just flat out wouldn't think much of the guy. A man that leaves his wife for another woman is just hard for me to wrap my brain around. I do get that people fall in and out of love, but marriage is suppose to be a commitment in my eyes. I know people will say, why should you stay in a loveless marriage? But marriage just for me is you do everything to try to make it  work ( and maybe they did, how do I know). You earn the right to walk away after you've tried everything to make it work first. i know this is Hollywood and all, but I am thankful that after almost 20 years of marriage my DH and I keep sticking through all of the good, bad and ugly. But that's just us. I just don't respect him and I'm sure he won't lose any sleep over it and neither will I. I just do get riled up that after how he treated Jen, it just doesn't seem to ever end that *she seems to almost be blamed for what he did.* Crazy, especially that it is woman defending a man that does that...



I don't think it seems to be almost like she's being blamed, she has been and still IS being blamed. 

Now, considering the circumstances of the breakup, THAT is uncool.


----------



## Grace123

iluvmybags said:


> source: http://oncelebrity.com/gossip/jennifer-aniston-and-justin-theroux-out-and-about-in-nyc-sept-16/33446




That gorgeous bag again!

At any rate, no matter what's been said or done, she looks marvelous and isn't that really all that matters in the end?


----------



## NYC BAP

KatsBags said:


> They look like they're dressed for winter (not including her bare ankles)... how cold is it in NYC?



It's quite chilly in NYC right now.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

I love her outfit and find him to be quite attractive. They look great together.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> That gorgeous bag again!
> 
> At any rate, no matter what's been said or done, *she looks marvelous and isn't that really all that matters in the end?*


Isn't that why she's out there, catching the photographer's attention?  Right on cue, a day after the Brad comment controversy. She has a new BF and she looks better than ever.

As I said, right on cue...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Skinny jeans on a guy should be grounds for dismissal. He looks rather small. How tall is he?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grace123 said:


> She does look amazing, always. I never thought Brad was all that, *but I'm somewhat impressed that he realized he was uninteresting*.



_ita with everything you said! i never found him sexy and def thought he came across boring in interviews, but hey, what do i know._


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yeah   She's religious w/ it whatever it is.  Her and JLo have mastered the art of fine skincare and tasteful treatments.


_
i would love to know exactly what these women do & use..._


----------



## oliviap

To be honest; coming out with this comment now; after all this time; when it looks like Jen is finally in a legitimate happy relationship he kind of looks petty. It just looks like he is jealous. Whether thats the case or not; who knows; but its poorly timed on his part if not!


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> Isn't that why she's out there, catching the photographer's attention?  Right on cue, a day after the Brad comment controversy. She has a new BF and she looks better than ever.
> 
> As I said, right on cue...



Yeah, doesn't Brad have some movie coming out too? Guess Jen's not the only one who's good at being right on cue.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> _
> i would love to know exactly what these women do & use..._


It's not so much the skin-care lotions and potions as it is the dermalogical procedures.  When you start to do it yourself, it becomes very easy to recognize it on others... 

Nevertheless, they keep coming up with new stuff and I bet her doctors are using the most state of the art procedures out there and if it works on her, I want to give it a try too.


----------



## Nat

They look super cute together, but the rolled up jeans? Not so much :giggles:


----------



## meluvs2shop

Jayne1 said:


> It's not so much the skin-care lotions and potions as it is the dermalogical procedures.  *When you start to do it yourself, it becomes very easy to recognize it on others...*
> 
> Nevertheless, they keep coming up with new stuff and I bet her doctors are using the most state of the art procedures out there and if it works on her, I want to give it a try too.



_TELL me, TELL me, what you do? i now sound like my toddler.  i'm older and starting to notice the dull skin. _


----------



## savvy23

^^ I was watching the Primetime Special: Celebrity--Model Secrets and I found it interesting that the models spoke of how agencies give them pills so there skin is free of zits, tiredness etc.   So now I am convinced that Jen or JLo (other celebrities too) use some sort of pill for their skin.  

It is Hollywood...


----------



## nycmom

Grace123 said:


> She does look amazing, always. *I never thought Brad was all that, but I'm somewhat impressed that he realized he was uninteresting.*


 
LOL and agree!!!


----------



## CCfor C

BagOuttaHell said:


> Skinny jeans on a guy should be grounds for dismissal. He looks rather small. How tall is he?



^^lol...he does seem a bit tiny...Just observing. Glad she seems happy..


I've never really understood the "sainthood" attitude some of the media have for any of them. B and A don't do anything more special than millions of people do every day for others. I have no more respect for them than the others who do what they can to make the world a better place.


----------



## Swanky

"I think that my marriage [to actress Jennifer Aniston] had something to do with it. Trying to pretend the marriage was something that it wasnt."

To say this about someone he later claims is _"incredibly giving, loving, and hilarious woman who remains my friend. It is an important relationship I value greatly"_
is kind of contrary.


----------



## Jayne1

CCfor C said:


> I've never really understood the "sainthood" attitude some of the media have for any of them.* B and A don't do anything more special than millions of people do every day for others.* I have no more respect for them than the others who do what they can to make the world a better place.


In the case of Brad and Angie, I think they do much more than many people.  She donates millions to various charities. There are so many rich celebs who might just buy another house with their money, but she actually gives hers away.

Just to keep on topic -- is Jen wearing clothes that are sort of in sync with the new BF?  I think that's cute.


----------



## harleyNemma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> "I think that my marriage [to actress Jennifer Aniston] had something to do with it. Trying to pretend the marriage was something that it wasnt."
> 
> To say this about someone he later claims is _"incredibly giving, loving, and hilarious woman who remains my friend. It is an important relationship I value greatly"_
> is kind of contrary.



I think this just proves what Jen had to say about him lacking a "sensitivity chip" in the VF interview a few years back. She has done an admirable job of moving on; seems like Brad needs to give it a go, too...


----------



## Nat

Jayne1 said:


> Just to keep on topic -- is Jen wearing clothes that are sort of in sync with the new BF?  I think that's cute.



Definitely.


----------



## Grace123

CCfor C said:


> ^^lol...he does seem a bit tiny...Just observing. Glad she seems happy..
> 
> 
> I've never really understood the "sainthood" attitude some of the media have for any of them. B and A don't do anything more special than millions of people do every day for others. I have no more respect for them than the others who do what they can to make the world a better place.



Definitely. They just get more attention and it looks huge cause they have so much and they're certainly keeping plenty of it. 

Just read what Brad said..he makes it sound like Jen and the marriage are responsible for him being a basically just a doper. Since he was an adult when they were married, where's HIS end of the responsibility? Did Jen light the bong for him and make him smoke it? Please. 

As for the skinny jeans, I always thought that having more money than you know what to do with gives you the freedom to make bad fashion choices and simply not care.


----------



## Cherrasaki

CCfor C said:


> ^^lol...he does seem a bit tiny...Just observing. Glad she seems happy..
> 
> 
> *I've never really understood the "sainthood" attitude some of the media have for any of them.* B and A don't do anything more special than millions of people do every day for others. I have no more respect for them than the others who do what they can to make the world a better place.



I agree with this because on the one hand, yes Angelina does use her celebrity to do goodwill and does donate money to various charities, etc. and she should be commended for that, however she isn't the only celebrity who does charitable work. She is at a great advantage for being famous and uber wealthy so she is in a position which allows her to do that. The only way I would consider her a saint is if she started living the life of  Mother Teressa and let's face it that isn't going to happen.  Her and Brad live a very privileged lifestyle no different from any other celebrity.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and beau Justin Theroux out in New York City (September 18).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks really happy with Justin. IMO, it seems like she finally found her match


----------



## Grace123

I'm so out of the loop, I'd never heard of this guy prior to him hooking up with Jen.


----------



## roxys

^^ never heard of him before either...


----------



## DC-Cutie

according to reports, he was with someone for more than 10 years when he met Jen and they started dating.  The girlfriend found out via the net or news


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nat said:


> They look super cute together, but the rolled up jeans? Not so much :giggles:


 

 agree


----------



## knasarae

I forget what channel Sex and The City reruns come on.... I think E!?  They have been playing the episode he was in a lot lately.  I've seen it twice in the past couple months.  He was a writer who was dating Carrie.  She loved his family, especially his mother.  But he had a sexual problem (earlybird, lol) so they broke up and she had to break up with his mother too lol.  I looked him up on imdb and the other stuff I've seen that he's been in I didn't remember him.



DC-Cutie said:


> according to reports, he was with someone for more than 10 years when he met Jen and they started dating. The girlfriend found out via the net or news


 
Wow really??


----------



## Cherrasaki

The look cute together.


----------



## LADC_chick

Cherrasaki said:


> I agree with this because on the one hand, yes Angelina does use her celebrity to do goodwill and does donate money to various charities, etc. and she should be commended for that, however she isn't the only celebrity who does charitable work. She is at a great advantage for being famous and uber wealthy so she is in a position which allows her to do that. The only way I would consider her a saint is if she started living the life of Mother Teressa and let's face it that isn't going to happen. Her and Brad live a very privileged lifestyle no different from any other celebrity.


Yeah, but sainthood is not without its detractors. I think even Mother Teresa had people that had issues with her. 


DC-Cutie said:


> according to reports, he was with someone for more than 10 years when he met Jen and they started dating. The girlfriend found out via the net or news


Mhmm. There's some serious gray area in the overlap between the time this guy and JA started dating and when he broke up with his (very long term; I think something like 13 or 14 years) girlfriend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> Mhmm. There's some serious gray area in the overlap between the time this guy and JA started dating and when he broke up with his (very long term; I think something like 13 or 14 years) girlfriend.


 
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...d-moves-out-after-jen-aniston-romance-2011146


----------



## peppermintpatty

DC-Cutie said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...d-moves-out-after-jen-aniston-romance-2011146



Well if US magazines says it's true, that it must be


----------



## Swanky

I don't believe tabs really either.  I'm guessing it's partially true - he had a longterm GF.

I did see this there as well. . . . who knows!? lol!
_"But he had been trying to leave her for a while. He broke it off for good in March," insists the source, adding that the couple were "*on an off for years.*"_

Luckily they weren't married w/ children.


----------



## Grace123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't believe tabs really either.  I'm guessing it's partially true - he had a longterm GF.
> 
> I did see this there as well. . . . who knows!? lol!
> _"But he had been trying to leave her for a while. He broke it off for good in March," insists the source, adding that the couple were "*on an off for years.*"_
> 
> Luckily they weren't married w/ children.


 
Or even just married.


----------



## LADC_chick

But there are still parallels, I think. Fourteen years in a relationship is still long, whether they were on again/off again (though I do question how on and off one can be if they were living together...). A similar thing could be said about Brad Pitt, no? That he was trying to extricate himself from the relationship long before Mr. and Mrs. Smith began shooting? 

Both Justin and Brad met the women that they are currently with while shooting a movie they were co-starring in. Something likely sparked off there. I think that both Brad and Justin carried on the pretense of a relationship (with the then-current women in their lives) even after their respective shoots had wrapped. 

Shortly after one partner in the relationship left the house, the other started appearing publicly with the new mate. The same gray area that existed with Brad and Jennifer exists with Justin and the long-term girlfriend. Shortly after one person left the house, the new couples started playing house with each other. Just like I think it was too coincidental in Brad and Angelina's new relationship, I think the same thing with Jennifer's and Justin's new relationship.


----------



## Grace123

LADC_chick said:


> But there are still parallels, I think. Fourteen years in a relationship is still long, whether they were on again/off again (though I do question how on and off one can be if they were living together...). A similar thing could be said about Brad Pitt, no? That he was trying to extricate himself from the relationship long before Mr. and Mrs. Smith began shooting?
> 
> Both Justin and Brad met the women that they are currently with while shooting a movie they were co-starring in. Something likely sparked off there. I think that both Brad and Justin carried on the pretense of a relationship (with the then-current women in their lives) even after their respective shoots had wrapped.
> 
> Shortly after one partner in the relationship left the house, the other started appearing publicly with the new mate. The same gray area that existed with Brad and Jennifer exists with Justin and the long-term girlfriend. Shortly after one person left the house, the new couples started playing house with each other. Just like I think it was too coincidental in Brad and Angelina's new relationship, I think the same thing with Jennifer's and Justin's new relationship.



You're right in the sense that there are parallels and gray areas with Justin and Jen. I don't think the area is as gray with B & A and to me, the other difference is the fact that J and B were legally married at the time he looked up with A. I always believe that one needs to end one relationship before jumping fully into another and to me, that means the marriage should be ended and the couple should have been at least separated. Wasn't Jen surprised by the news of her husband hooking up with a co-star? I think the grayness lies in where her new BF was at that time with his now ex. That's something we'll never know and if memory serves me correctly, I think A was already pg when Jen found out about them. 

If I'm wrong, then never mind.


----------



## LADC_chick

I thought divorce was filed in March 2005 and finalized that October (so says Wiki, anyway)? Brad and Angelina had Shiloh in May of the following year, so the baby was conceived months after a divorce filing. 

I mean, I get that marriage is the legal separator, but a 14 year relationship is not anything to scoff at, either. The difference is that one relationship is legally recognized, but for me that's the only difference.


----------



## Grace123

Well I guess for me the difference is that no one has or maybe can verify the actual relationship between the new BF and the ex. The legality and commitment of the marriage is a factor for me as well. I realize that long term relationships have legal issues as well, but to me when one has an actual ceremony, takes vows, files the certificate of marriage, well that's a pretty big deal. 

As for A being pg, I read that she was somewhere, but if I'm wrong, I'm wrong. I still think Brad is the worst person in this scenario because he jumped into a relationship with another woman (and I DO believe it was a sexual one too) prior to ending his marriage. I think that sucks in any type of relationship, married or not. And if J's new BF did this too, well he sucks as well because where's the respect for the partner? Oh and I'm not absolving A or Jen in any aspect of their parts in breaking up homes/relationships either, I just think the party who makes the move to someone new w/out ending the first, is the bigger creep.


----------



## LADC_chick

I guess it's to each her own. Many reports say that they were together for 14 years and that they were living together. I would say that those two factors make it relatively serious. What's funny, though, is that they were together for longer than Jennifer and Brad (dating plus marriage). Though, because Justin and the gf, Heidi, didn't have marriage papers it's different. I'd bet that Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell, for example, view their decades-long union as being just as important as a legal marriage even though they've never walked down the aisle.

But again--to each her own.

Ultimately, I think in both scenarios (Angelina/Brad/Jennifer and Jennifer/Justin/Heidi) there are too many parallels with regards to the men and the other woman. The only difference, though, is that as far as I know Heidi's not explaining everything to every media outlet that will listen, pushing a "woman scorned" story. But I haven't been searching, either, so who knows.


----------



## Swanky

I see a truly married couple plus the "other" getting pregnant differently than a couple possibly living together, unmarried, rumored to be off/on w/o children as different.
Similarities?  Kind of.  The same? No way.
People fall in love w/ someone else all the time.  That's really not an issue w/ BP and AJ IMO.  It was how it went down that changed that game.

Whatev


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> I guess it's to each her own. Many reports say that they were together for 14 years and that they were living together. I would say that those two factors make it relatively serious. What's funny, though, is that they were together for longer than Jennifer and Brad (dating plus marriage). Though, because Justin and the gf, Heidi, didn't have marriage papers it's different. I'd bet that Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell, for example, view their decades-long union as being just as important as a legal marriage even though they've never walked down the aisle.
> 
> But again--to each her own.
> 
> Ultimately, I think in both scenarios (Angelina/Brad/Jennifer and Jennifer/Justin/Heidi) there are too many parallels with regards to the men and the other woman. *The only difference, though, is that as far as I know Heidi's not explaining everything to every media outlet that will listen, pushing a "woman scorned" story.* But I haven't been searching, either, so who knows.



This too, annoys me - getting dumped by Brad really helped JA professionally, it helped her image and made for some great PR. She won quite a few fans with that situation even though it wasn't ideal.


----------



## Nat

Timeline posted by DiorDeVille in the other thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...-brad-pitt-thread-656731-55.html#post19962292



DiorDeVille said:


> Just to save everyone some time, it's true, I have no life.  (Or rather, I do have 10 minutes to google my brains out.... )   And yes, none of it matters, it's totally irrelevant, and the people involved have all completely moved on.  I agree. Also, while I know many dislike Fox news, celeb coverage is such a fluffy area that I'm sure we'll all be fine with reporting that doesn't have "New York Times" in the title.
> 
> So:
> 
> Some reports have Mr. & Mrs. Smith starting filming in 2003 -
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20004139,00.html
> 
> But most indicate that it began filming in January 2004.  AJ threw a BBQ at her house in February, Pitt went, gave her the flu, then sent her flowers upon hearing that she was ill.  And other hijinks that people still care enough to recite 4 years later:
> http://www.newser.com/story/43451/on-movie-set-jolie-filmed-naked-with-married-pitt.html
> 
> And whether the marriage was over or not, Brad and Jen were at the Emmys that year looking fairly couple-ish around that time.  They were still living together, still married, according to interviews at the time.  http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/gallery/brad-pitt-jennifer-aniston-picture/
> 
> Rumors of marriage difficulties first appeared in the media around March - May 2004.  Media also started talking about Brad and AJ in 2004 - http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/4-28-2004-53503.asp
> http://www.abstracts.net/brad-pitt/2004-05.html
> 
> 
> Angelina later confirmed that they fell in love on set:
> http://www.cele*****y.com/17709/the...of_brad_pitt_and_angelina_jolies_2004_hookup/
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,236005,00.html
> 
> Anniston did not know fully that Brangelina was happening and was still living with Pitt when it started:
> http://www.vogue.com/magazine/article/jennifer-aniston-prime-time/
> 
> Brad and Jen separated in Jan 2005,
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,144013,00.html
> got moved back in together / attended counseling in early March 2005,
> and then Jen filed papers (separation?) with the court in late March 2005. http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,151572,00.html
> The movie was released June 10, 2005.
> The divorce was filed in August 2005 and finalized in October of 2005.
> 
> Angelina was obliquely denying the relationship in early - mid 2005:
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,157786,00.html
> - (here's the famous quote: " "We got on great," Jolie says of her "Mr. and Mrs. Smith" co-star in the July issue of Marie Claire (search). But as far as anything past friendship, she says, "absolutely not.  To be intimate with a married man, when my own father cheated on my mother, is not something I could forgive," she says. "I could not, could not look at myself in the morning if I did that" ... and for the sake of covering all our bases: http://www.hollywood.com/feature/Celebrity_Breakups_Billy_Bob_Thornton__Laura_Dern/471885)
> 
> and more denials:
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159092,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159161,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,155285,00.html
> 
> and Pitt's denials:
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,156737,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159183,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,158846,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,152800,00.html
> 
> Brad and Angelina made their first public appearance as a couple in November of 2005.
> 
> In December 2005, Brad filed papers to adopt Maddox.
> 
> Shiloh was born in Namibia in 2006 (a full 7 pounds, so unlikely that she was premature).
> 
> The Namibian media reports it on Janaury 6, 2006, for a conception time of February - March 2005.  http://www.namibian.com.na/index.php?id=28&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=25735&no_cache=1
> 
> This is unlikely - http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,181285,00.html
> 
> American newspapers report that Pitt and Angelina arrived in Namibia in early-mid April 2006. http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,190985,00.html
> 
> Shiloh was born May 27, 2006, for a conception date of September-ish, 2005 (post-divorce filing, pre-divorce finalization). http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,198991,00.html
> 
> Interestinglly, the entire country put a lot of effort into the celeb's privacy... http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,197046,00.html  There were some swirling conspiracy reports circulating that they'd chosen a foreign site for a variety of reasons, including but not limited to: the child already being born, the child being born immediately after arrival, and/or the use of methadone to cover for certain substance abuse tendencies attributed to a certain member of the clan.  I don't care enough to decide whether I do or don't believe any of the rumors - I do find the idea of traveling around the globe to a 3rd world country to give birth to one's first biological child quite an anomaly, though.
> 
> They adopted Pham Quang Sang, and renamed him Pax, in 2007 and had the twins in 2008 via IVF.
> 
> My opinion: If a couple is separated, divorce has been filed, and they're both seeing other people, I don't see anything wrong with that.  Divorce finalization really is just a piece of paper in a lot of ways. It does create hard feelings when one part of the couple has not yet moved on to seeing other people, though, so that is definitely worth considering.
> 
> Also, Jen has an amazing career and a million other things she can do when her life as an actress is over.  She's quite the business woman.  Angelina is too.  They both have a lot to offer and a lot going for them and since they're not personal acquaintances, I couldn't care less about their moral failings, frankly.
> 
> But the most important thing for you and I to take away from the entire hot mess is this, IMO:
> http://hookedonhouses.net/2009/07/20/a-house-to-kill-for-in-mr-mrs-smith/


----------



## Nat

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and beau Justin Theroux out in New York City (September 18).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



Thanks for posting new pics, *karo*. They look happy and relaxed together.


----------



## Tangerine

roxys said:


> ^^ never heard of him before either...



He has acted in a bunch of movies, directed one I think, and he wrote or co wrote Iron Man 2, and I believe Tropic Thunder. Accomplished guy.


However, he will always be most memorable to me for having been unbelievably hot in this particular Muse video


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and beau Justin Theroux out in New York City (September 18).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



cute couple



DC-Cutie said:


> according to reports, he was with someone for more than 10 years when he met Jen and they started dating.  The girlfriend found out via the net or news



ah hell. Jen landed her a male-groupie.


----------



## Cherrasaki

LADC_chick said:


> Yeah, but sainthood is not without its detractors. I think even Mother Teresa had people that had issues with her.




That's true people are always going to judge.  I was just pointing out that Angelina ain't no saint.  haha  But at least she does use her celebrity to do something and she should be commended for that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jen's bf most memorable role was Mr. Shortcummings on SATC. lol.


----------



## LADC_chick

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jen's bf most memorable role was Mr. Shortcummings on SATC. lol.


I started re-watching SatC again, and I couldn't believe how different he looked on that episode versus how he looks now. Granted, that episode was in 1999 or 2000, so easily 11 or 12 years ago.


----------



## Jayne1

Tangerine said:


> He has acted in a bunch of movies, directed one I think, and he wrote or co wrote Iron Man 2, and I believe Tropic Thunder. Accomplished guy.
> 
> 
> However, he will always be most memorable to me for having been unbelievably hot in this particular Muse video



Silly me -- I actually tried to make sense out of that video.  But he is gorgeous! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jen's bf most memorable role was Mr. Shortcummings on SATC. lol.



the guy who couldn't take his clothes off without...you know... ???

Those were some of the funniest moments on that show! had me in tears


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jen's bf most memorable role was Mr. *Shortcummings* on SATC. lol.



hahaha I remember him!


----------



## Jayne1

Dressing completely alike!  Or rather, she is dressing like him now...


----------



## Grace123

I don't think she's dressing like him. I think she's dressed like that 1000's times before she met him, at least I've a ton of pics of her wearing similar stuff. I think this is just normal, messing around on a day off, attire.


----------



## roxys

Tangerine said:


> He has acted in a bunch of movies, directed one I think, and he wrote or co wrote Iron Man 2, and I believe Tropic Thunder. Accomplished guy.
> 
> 
> However, he will always be most memorable to me for having been unbelievably hot in this particular Muse video




cant believe i didnt recognize him from that video! i've seen it so many times before lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Personally, he's just as hot to me as he was in that video 

To me, he'll always be the director from Mulholland Drive. As for writing, his credits are pretty huge. Sole writer on Ironman 2, cowriter on Tropic Thunder, and he wrote the ROck of Ages movie that's filming now with Tom Cruise.


----------



## kiwishopper

Isn't he also in Charles' Angles 2, Drew's ex- Irish boyfriend? lol


----------



## alouette

savvy23 said:


> ^^ I was watching the Primetime Special: Celebrity--Model Secrets and I found it interesting that the models spoke of how agencies give them *pills so there skin is free of zits, tiredness etc.*   So now I am convinced that Jen or JLo (other celebrities too) use some sort of pill for their skin.
> 
> It is Hollywood...



Ohhhhh, me want me want!!!!!   hahaha


----------



## CaYCaY

: D


----------



## Tangerine

kiwishopper said:


> Isn't he also in Charles' Angles 2, Drew's ex- Irish boyfriend? lol



Yeah thats him


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux out at Christie's Auction House in New York City (September 22).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## minababe

She is so pretty and I love her tom ford bag! Does anyone know the price?
I'm not a fan of him. I just don't like him but if she is in love with him, I'm happy for her though. She really deserves to be happy.
shame on brad!!


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux out at Christie's Auction House in New York City (September 22).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


 
Now that's how you hold hands when you're into each other....(take notes Kim and Kris)


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston at the Artists for Haiti dinner to benefit the Stiller Foundation at Almond (September 23).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Nat

minababe said:


> She is so pretty and I love her tom ford bag! Does anyone know the price?
> I'm not a fan of him. I just don't like him but if she is in love with him, I'm happy for her though. She really deserves to be happy.
> shame on brad!!



The Tom Ford bag is $4000 => http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/jennifer-anistons-flapover-bag-687621.html#post19243565


----------



## Gatsby

She bought a $450,000 painting at that auction last night.  Justin did the bidding for her and the proceeds go to health and education in Haiti.  I want to see the painting - has anyone seen it posted anywhere?


----------



## KatsBags

Gatsby said:


> She bought a $450,000 painting at that auction last night.  Justin did the bidding for her and the proceeds go to health and education in Haiti.  I want to see the painting - has anyone seen it posted anywhere?



I saw this on the US magazine website. This is what was said... "American artist Glenn Ligon's "Stranger #44," an abstract 2011 work of oil, charcoal and graphite on canvas that seems to match his downtown hipster tastes."


----------



## lateagain

Jennifer doesn't look any older then she did 10 years ago..
We can't compare ourselves to a celebrity who has the funds to maintain her beauty and youth... I mean her job is to look good.


----------



## Grace123

Gatsby said:


> *She bought a $450,000 painting at that auction last night.*  Justin did the bidding for her and *the proceeds go to health and education in Haiti.*  I want to see the painting - has anyone seen it posted anywhere?



Nice!


----------



## MJDaisy

minababe said:


> She is so pretty and I love her tom ford bag! Does anyone know the price?
> I'm not a fan of him. I just don't like him but if she is in love with him, I'm happy for her though*. She really deserves to be happy.
> shame on brad!*!



i really agree she deserves to be happy. although brad was def rude to leave her, he really does love angelina and they have a beautiful family. i just don't get why he has been bringing up jen in the press recently? it seems odd...he's never talked about her before.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^You never know what the other end of the comment was. Which questions he was asked, how the interviewer was handling it...


----------



## jennytalula

I think it's Brad who regrets his recent comments the most. He was probably silly enough to believe this would not be blown out of proportion&#8230;

I will always be Team Aniston because I loved _Friends_ to death and Jen will always be Rachel to me. I so wish she would finally choose better parts because believe it or not, she is actually a great actress (see Friends with money!). She has had some bad luck with love, and I do wish this will be it for her, though I doubt it.

But I do like Angelina, too. I think she is refreshingly different &#8211; agreed, she is just too present all the time, and the whole adopting the whole world is a bit over the top, too. I mean, there's other celebs like Paul Newman who donates much more money (I know he's dead, but the whole salad dressing stuff still goes 100% to charity!) and never made a big deal out of it. But then, you cannot choose this. The media does. And she's playing along&#8230;

I never liked Brad Pitt, he's just not my type and I think he loves himself too much, KWIM.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is the first guy she has dated in awhile that she actually looks genuinely interested in and vice versa. And they don't mind showing it.


----------



## Gatsby

I too am Team Aniston.  My husband said "...not only is she (Aniston) very pretty, but she seems like she would be fun, funny and likeable.  Jolie seems like she would be intense and exhausting."  I really hope this relationship works out for her because they look fantastic together.  The low was John Mayer.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston attends a screening of Five held at Skylight Soho on Monday (September 26) in New York City.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress was spotted leaving her apartment with beau Justin Theroux en route to the event.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Jen promoted Five on Good Morning America.
> 
> The Lifetime project, directed by Jennifer, Demi Moore, and Alicia Keys, is an anthology of five short films exploring the impact of breast cancer on peoples lives.
> 
> 10+ pictures inside of Jennifer Aniston at the Five screening




















source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2584340/jennifer-aniston-five-screening-nyc-08/


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Justin Theroux waits in the wings as Jennifer Aniston joins her friends on the red carpet*
> 
> The sign of a good partner is one who lets their love shine on an important evening, and that's just what Justin Theroux did for girlfriend Jennifer Aniston tonight.
> 
> The 40-year-old actor waited in the wings while his A-list lady walked the red carpet at Skylight Soho in New York City Monday to promote her labour of love film, Five.
> 
> Although he shyly refused to steal her limelight by posing together, he did show off his influence: the power couple were dressed in identical black outfits.
> 
> The sultry blonde star, 42, wore wide-leg trousers and a vest with nothing but a lacy black bra peeping out underneath; she finished off the ensemble with a simple gold necklace and black heels.
> 
> The Rock of Ages actor looked like a rocker in his typical outfit of black jeans, leather jacket and dress shoes.
> 
> Joining Jen at the event were fellow famous ladies Demi Moore, 48, and Alicia Keys, 30.
> 
> Moore wowed in a black and geometric patterned column dress, looking far slimmer than she ever has.
> 
> The Superwoman singer stunned in a tight-fitting black blazer with leather sleeves, a tight black skirt and animal print accessories.
> 
> She brought husband Swizz Beatz as her date for the evening, who balanced out her chic black look with his more laid-back style.
> 
> The Lifetime movie is an anthology of five short films exploring the impact of breast cancer on people's lives, and the famous three have directed one each.
> 
> Today the trio set out to spread the word about the inspiring project, and started with an appearance on Good Morning America.
> 
> All three looked stunning, though Keys, by far the youngest, was a fashion disaster in a beige boiler suit - only saved by her natural beauty.
> 
> Aniston looked great - so glowing with the flush of newly discovered love that she skipped to the studio, even stopping to pet a dog on the way.
> 
> But it was Moore, two years away from fifty, who stole the style laurels.
> 
> Divine in leather effect leggings and heels, her tweed blazer ensure she didn't look tacky but rather on trend.
> 
> Perhaps 33-year-old husband, and now Two and a Half Men star Ashton dressed her.
> 
> Commissioned for US channel Lifetime,  the project is clearly also very much Aniston's baby, she said recently: 'Our hope with Project Five is to entertain, inform and inspire dialogue, research and prevention. Otherwise, our goals are small.'
> 
> 'We want these films to move people and empower those affected by breast cancer to stand tall through this challenge, which impacts ALL of our lives, no matter who we are.'
> 
> Project Five is Aniston's second foray into the world of directing.
> 
> She first sat in the director's chair for 2006 movie Room 10, a romantic drama based in the emergency room of a hospital
> 
> Co-directed in partnership with her friend Andrea Buchanan, Room 10 won a jury prize at the Cinevegas Film Festival in Las Vegas.
> 
> Her next step is to direct and star in a full-length feature called The Goree Girls.
> 
> The film is based on a true story about eight women who were incarcerated at Texas&#8217; Goree State Farm penitentiary in the 1940s.
> 
> The prisoners formed one of the first all-female western acts in history, capturing the hearts of millions in the process.
> 
> Project Five will air on the Lifetime Channel on October 10.

































Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ive-premiere-New-York-City.html#ixzz1Z90QBWbE


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Angelina Jolie and Jennifer Aniston both carry Tom Ford totes*
> 
> They may not see eye to eye on many things but clearly there are two things which Angelina Jolie and Jennifer Aniston have in common.
> 
> Taste in men, and taste in handbags.
> 
> Jennifer was spotted this morning heading to film an appearance on Good Morning America at ABC studios in New York carrying the Tom Ford 'Carine' bag - the same bag Angelina toted in London on September 8.
> 
> While Angelina, 36, looked chic in a skirt, sweater and boots back at the beginning of the month, Jen paired the purse, which retails at around $2,600, with a more casual look of leggings and a long grey tank and boots.
> 
> The Friends star, 42, was on her way to film an appearance on Good Morning America to promote her latest labour of love, Project Five.
> 
> The movie is an anthology of five short films exploring the impact of breast cancer on people's lives.
> 
> It also features films directed by Demi Moore and Alicia Keys, who both appeared alongside Jen on the breakfast show.
> 
> Commissioned for US channel Lifetime,  the project is clearly also very much Aniston's baby, she said recently: 'Our hope with Project Five is to entertain, inform and inspire dialogue, research and prevention. Otherwise, our goals are small.'
> 
> We want these films to move people and empower those affected by breast cancer to stand tall through this challenge, which impacts ALL of our lives, no matter who we are.'
> 
> Project Five is Aniston's second foray into the world of directing.
> 
> She first sat in the director's chair for 2006 movie Room 10, a romantic drama based in the emergency room of a hospital.










Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iston-carry-Tom-Ford-totes.html#ixzz1Z944HMs7


----------



## Tangerine

Jennifer and Justin look incredible at the Lifetime thing!! I'm loving seeing pics of them together


----------



## MarieG

Aww she looks radiant and so happy! So glad she found such a nice guy who makes her glow like that!


----------



## kmh1190

You know, everytime I get nervous about approaching 40 I come into this thread and feel so much better.


----------



## imgg

Demi looks like she did something new to her eyes.  I know she had a lot of surgery in the past, but her eyes look more open and not in a good way IMO.

JA bf looks so much better with shorter hair.  She does look happy.  The media should really stop comparing JA & AJ.  It's so old.


----------



## DivineMissM

She looks amazing!


----------



## PPPrada

Does anyone know the necklace that Jennifer Aniston wears on the pics. It looks like a big crystal on the long chain. Beautiful....


----------



## Liya

She's glowing! Good for her!


----------



## Blondee178

I'm not sure if this was discussed but this weeks InTouch claims Justin T sent a message to Brad over his comments. It was said JT called a mutual friend and let them know to tell Brad, his comments were uncalled for and he wont stand for it anymore. I could post the article but don't know if thats ok. 

I don't know if its true but I sure as hell hope so! I think Brad's comments about Jen were terrible & don't understand why he would even still be talking about her so many years later. It would be great for Brad to see there is another man in her life that defends her! (Not that she needs it but its still nice) 

&& for what its worth, Jennifer is looking AMAZING while Angelina...


----------



## birkinboi

does she have any birkins???


----------



## iluvmybags

birkinboi said:


> does she have any birkins???


never seen her with one -- I don't think Jen's the type of person to carry a Birkin.  She seems to be more comfortable with casual every day styles that don't scream designer


----------



## DivineMissM

Blondee178 said:


> I'm not sure if this was discussed but this weeks InTouch claims Justin T sent a message to Brad over his comments. It was said JT called a mutual friend and let them know to tell Brad, his comments were uncalled for and he wont stand for it anymore. I could post the article but don't know if thats ok.
> 
> I don't know if its true but I sure as hell hope so! I think Brad's comments about Jen were terrible & don't understand why he would even still be talking about her so many years later. It would be great for Brad to see there is another man in her life that defends her! (Not that she needs it but its still nice)
> 
> *&& for what its worth, Jennifer is looking AMAZING while Angelina...*



Yeah...Angelina is looking worse.  Not ugly, just sickly.  She's way too thin.


----------



## Chanel522

I'm really not a JA fan...never have been, but her recent outfits are all really great.  Demi Moore isn't looking so great though Idt.


----------



## Swanky

I was like "I wonder why Justin Timberlake cares about what Brad said!?" in my head. . .  them I got it, lol!


----------



## Gatsby

Blondee178 said:


> I'm not sure if this was discussed but this weeks InTouch claims Justin T sent a message to Brad over his comments. It was said JT called a mutual friend and let them know to tell Brad, his comments were uncalled for and he wont stand for it anymore.



Blondee, that is some yummy gossip, I hope it's true!   I love the idea that he would stick up for her like that!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Doubt it. What's next. Her bf calls up Brad to settle it once and for all in drag race at Thunder Road.


----------



## KatsBags

BagOuttaHell said:


> Doubt it. What's next. Her bf calls up Brad to settle it once and for all in drag race at Thunder Road.





I was wondering how it would be settled.


----------



## Gatsby

Hey, it could happen.  And Jen doesn't need the makeover, she can borrow Justin's leather pants.


----------



## Blondee178

Here is the article. Don't know what happened to the color, but u can read the text. 

If its not ok to post, Mods please remove.

ETA: Ok I suck at attachments. Lol. If anyone else can post this correctly...please do so. Thanks!


----------



## Gatsby

Thanks Blondee, True or not, I like the idea of it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Doubt it. What's next. Her bf calls up Brad to settle it once and for all in drag race at Thunder Road.




:giggles:


----------



## spendalot

I was at the airport over the weekend and trying to pick up a mag at the newsstand. At lest 5-6 tabloid mags have different variation of the Brad/AJ/JA&JA story on the cover.  I am guessing everyone is trying to cash in on the latest dumb thing that Brad said. So I wouldn't think any of the stories are too reliable.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux share a sweet moment in this new shot by photographer Terry Richardson.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress and her beau posed in a series of shots for Terry - some of which were silly, and some romantic!
> 
> Elle magazine recently named Jennifer as one of Hollywoods most celebrated women! Shell be honored at the star studded Women in Hollywood Event next month at the Four Seasons Beverly Hills Hotel. Calvin Klein Collection, LOreal Paris, and David Yurman are also sponsoring the event.




















source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2584798/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-terry-richardson-04/


----------



## Nat

Oh wow, awesome pictures!!


----------



## baghag411

Love them!  Their chemistry is palpable. . .


----------



## Swanky

Cute! His hand is on her tata 
He could've played Johnny Cash, although I LOVE Joaquin and he knocked it out of the park IMO


----------



## DivineMissM

Those pictures are beautiful!  They look so happy and in love.    Yay!


----------



## Chanel522

He's super cute with all his facial hair shaved off.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love the pics. I really love them together


----------



## christymarie340

I'm glad shes happy, but I just have a hard time getting past him just up and leaving his 14 yr relationship. I think it says a lot about his character...I hope I'm wrong.

Btw-ever since Norman died, I don't see her w/her dog anymore has anyone spotted any pics? I know she was devastated when Norman died, but I hope she still has the other one.


----------



## roxys

She looks so happy with him.


----------



## mlbags

iluvmybags, thanks for the pics!  Very very lovely pics of these two!


----------



## Gatsby

Wow, they look amazing together and so cute!!!


----------



## bisousx

christymarie340 said:


> _I'm glad shes happy, but I just have a hard time getting past him just up and leaving his 14 yr relationship. I think it says a lot about his character...I hope I'm wrong._
> 
> Btw-ever since Norman died, I don't see her w/her dog anymore has anyone spotted any pics? I know she was devastated when Norman died, but I hope she still has the other one.



Same. But you never know, maybe it will last.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ation-reveals-black-bra-tight-white-vest.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

christymarie340 said:


> I'm glad shes happy, but I just have a hard time getting past him just up and leaving his 14 yr relationship. I think it says a lot about his character...I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Btw-ever since Norman died, I don't see her w/her dog anymore has anyone spotted any pics? I know she was devastated when Norman died, but I hope she still has the other one.




No one can know what really happened but him and his ex. It just makes a better story if he supposedly left his ex for Jen. Maybe it's bs, maybe it's not. Sometimes you just meet someone who is better for you than the person you're currently with. It's sh*tty but it happens. It happened to Jen, didn't it? That's life I guess, no one's fault. Regardless, they seem really happy, that's all we know for sure.

And I know she had another doggy.. I wonder where he's been hiding. Aww I loved Norman


----------



## LADC_chick

I agree with you, MichelleAntonia, when you say: 





> Sometimes you just meet someone who is better for you than the person you're currently with. It's sh*tty but it happens. It happened to Jen, didn't it? That's life I guess, no one's fault.



My one (and main) issue is that I think Jen rode the wave of sympathy to keep her name in the press (and I believe she still does), complete with talking about Brad "missing a sensitivity chip" (source: Vanity Fair interview). Yet, my take is that because Heidi isn't famous and wasn't in a high profile Hollywood relationship, the way that JustJen got together (and the shady timing of when it happened) gets glossed over because it's "The girl next door" who may be at fault.

I'll just keep saying that the parallels are amazing. And whereas Brad and Angelina were villified (mainly in the beginning. I kind of see how that has died down over the years), Justin and Jen are just oh so cute.


----------



## KatsBags

LADC_chick said:


> I agree with you, MichelleAntonia, when you say:
> 
> My one (and main) issue is that I think Jen rode the wave of sympathy to keep her name in the press (and I believe she still does), complete with talking about Brad "missing a sensitivity chip" (source: Vanity Fair interview). Yet, my take is that because Heidi isn't famous and wasn't in a high profile Hollywood relationship, the way that JustJen got together (and the shady timing of when it happened) gets glossed over because it's "The girl next door" who may be at fault.
> 
> I'll just keep saying that the parallels are amazing. And whereas Brad and Angelina were villified (mainly in the beginning. I kind of see how that has died down over the years), Justin and Jen are just oh so cute.



I agree!

And, honestly, I'm still not quite buying into this whole relationship yet. She's very media savvy and, again, is promoting a Lifetime movie.


----------



## DiorDeVille

LADC_chick said:


> I agree with you, MichelleAntonia, when you say:
> 
> My one (and main) issue is that I think Jen rode the wave of sympathy to keep her name in the press (and I believe she still does), complete with talking about Brad "missing a sensitivity chip" (source: Vanity Fair interview). Yet, my take is that because Heidi isn't famous and wasn't in a high profile Hollywood relationship, the way that JustJen got together (and the shady timing of when it happened) gets glossed over because it's "The girl next door" who may be at fault.
> 
> I'll just keep saying that the parallels are amazing. And whereas Brad and Angelina were villified (mainly in the beginning. I kind of see how that has died down over the years), Justin and Jen are just oh so cute.


 
In all fairness - not that I disagree, necessarily - when Ang and Billy Bob got together, he was engaged to Laura Dern.  And she wasn't as famous, so that didn't get a lot of press either.  And Anj certainly wasn't vilified for that on a wide scale.  Had she and Brad been a bit more discrete I don't think they'd have received nearly the flack that they did in this case.  Couples break up in Hollywood daily and there's usually a person on the side. 

Most press reports indicate that the "14 years" were very off-and-on.  No idea if that's the work of Jen's publicist or the truth.  

I honestly thought Jen was the model of decorum about her divorce given how humiliating it must have been, how horribly she was talked about in the press, etc.  If all divorcees I know could limit their comments on their ex to "he lacks a sensitivity chip,"  I would be in utter awe.  

IDK.  I get the "I am a brooding, artistic artist with delicate brainwaves and a process" vibe from this guy, but I hope they are happy and remain happy and it works out for them.


----------



## Gurzzy

I love those new pics! They are just so cute together, and he looks super hot too


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> I agree with you, MichelleAntonia, when you say:
> 
> My one (and main) issue is that I think Jen rode the wave of sympathy to keep her name in the press (and I believe she still does), complete with talking about Brad "missing a sensitivity chip" (source: Vanity Fair interview). Yet, my take is that because Heidi isn't famous and wasn't in a high profile Hollywood relationship, the way that JustJen got together (and the shady timing of when it happened) gets glossed over because it's "The girl next door" who may be at fault.
> 
> I'll just keep saying that the parallels are amazing. And whereas Brad and Angelina were villified (mainly in the beginning. I kind of see how that has died down over the years), Justin and Jen are just oh so cute.



Great post!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ation-reveals-black-bra-tight-white-vest.html
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/09/28/article-2043009-0E222B4F00000578-729_468x905.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/09/28/article-2043009-0E222BD900000578-178_468x848.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/09/29/article-2043009-0E22CF5800000578-772_224x601.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/09/29/article-2043009-0E22D17700000578-450_224x601.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/09/29/article-2043009-0E2387BD00000578-937_468x710.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/09/29/article-2043009-0E23B0A100000578-914_468x712.jpg



Those grey shoes are funky looking...:weird:


----------



## Nat

Good post!



DiorDeVille said:


> In all fairness - not that I disagree, necessarily - when Ang and Billy Bob got together, he was engaged to Laura Dern.  And she wasn't as famous, so that didn't get a lot of press either.  And Anj certainly wasn't vilified for that on a wide scale.  Had she and Brad been a bit more discrete I don't think they'd have received nearly the flack that they did in this case.  Couples break up in Hollywood daily and there's usually a person on the side.
> 
> Most press reports indicate that the "14 years" were very off-and-on.  No idea if that's the work of Jen's publicist or the truth.
> 
> I honestly thought Jen was the model of decorum about her divorce given how humiliating it must have been, how horribly she was talked about in the press, etc.  If all divorcees I know could limit their comments on their ex to "he lacks a sensitivity chip,"  I would be in utter awe.
> 
> IDK.  I get the "I am a brooding, artistic artist with delicate brainwaves and a process" vibe from this guy, but I hope they are happy and remain happy and it works out for them.


----------



## DivineMissM

I loved that last outfit until I got to the socks/boots.  What the hell happened?!  :|


----------



## LADC_chick

DiorDeVille said:


> In all fairness - not that I disagree, necessarily - when Ang and Billy Bob got together, he was engaged to Laura Dern. And she wasn't as famous, so that didn't get a lot of press either. And Anj certainly wasn't vilified for that on a wide scale. Had she and Brad been a bit more discrete I don't think they'd have received nearly the flack that they did in this case. Couples break up in Hollywood daily and there's usually a person on the side.
> 
> Most press reports indicate that the "14 years" were very off-and-on. No idea if that's the work of Jen's publicist or the truth.
> 
> I honestly thought Jen was the model of decorum about her divorce given how humiliating it must have been, how horribly she was talked about in the press, etc. If all divorcees I know could limit their comments on their ex to "he lacks a sensitivity chip," I would be in utter awe.
> 
> IDK. I get the "I am a brooding, artistic artist with delicate brainwaves and a process" vibe from this guy, but I hope they are happy and remain happy and it works out for them.


I think I read one report of the "on-again, off-again" stuff, which I wouldn't be surprised is the work of Jen's publicist. I'd bet that she pays him enough, so he needs to earn his money.  But most recently, Heidi moved out of their shared home, which would indicate that they were not off-again if they were living together. (Especially if one believes that even her mother was denying the rumors about the break up. I don't know why the mom would throw her daughter under the bus to stick up for JustJen. Yeah, yeah, yeah. I know about Jen's issues with her mother, but my hope is that not all mothers are that way.)

The great irony of the "he lacks a sensitivity chip" comment, though (which, I agree, in the grand scheme of things isn't like cussing someone out), goes back to what I keep talking about--the parallels. Does that mean that Justin lacks a sensitivity chip for the gray area of being with Jennifer (while living with his gf) and then immediately showing up in photo shoots shortly after the ex-gf moved out and moving in with Jen not soon afterward?

This is just my thought, and obviously not everyone will agree, but I think a lot of the outrage did come from the idea that Jen's image (helped in very large part by Friends) is that of the girl next door, and how could Brad leave her for the chick who once admitted to wearing a vial of blood on a necklace, ya know?

Anyway, I got a kick out of your description of Justin.


----------



## imgg

DiorDeVille said:


> In all fairness - not that I disagree, necessarily - when Ang and Billy Bob got together, he was engaged to Laura Dern.  And she wasn't as famous, so that didn't get a lot of press either.  And Anj certainly wasn't vilified for that on a wide scale.  Had she and Brad been a bit more discrete I don't think they'd have received nearly the flack that they did in this case.  Couples break up in Hollywood daily and there's usually a person on the side.
> 
> Most press reports indicate that the "14 years" were very off-and-on.  No idea if that's the work of Jen's publicist or the truth.
> 
> I honestly thought Jen was the model of decorum about her divorce given how humiliating it must have been, how horribly she was talked about in the press, etc.  If all divorcees I know could limit their comments on their ex to "he lacks a sensitivity chip,"  I would be in utter awe.
> 
> IDK.  I get the "I am a brooding, artistic artist with delicate brainwaves and a process" vibe from this guy, but I hope they are happy and remain happy and it works out for them.



I agree and if a women wants to stick around for 14 years without a ring then there's probably a little more to the story.


----------



## DiorDeVille

LADC_chick said:


> I think I read one report of the "on-again, off-again" stuff, which I wouldn't be surprised is the work of Jen's publicist. I'd bet that she pays him enough, so he needs to earn his money.  But most recently, Heidi moved out of their shared home, which would indicate that they were not off-again if they were living together. (Especially if one believes that even her mother was denying the rumors about the break up. I don't know why the mom would throw her daughter under the bus to stick up for JustJen. Yeah, yeah, yeah. I know about Jen's issues with her mother, but my hope is that not all mothers are that way.)
> 
> The great irony of the "he lacks a sensitivity chip" comment, though (which, I agree, in the grand scheme of things isn't like cussing someone out), goes back to what I keep talking about--the parallels. Does that mean that Justin lacks a sensitivity chip for the gray area of being with Jennifer (while living with his gf) and then immediately showing up in photo shoots shortly after the ex-gf moved out and moving in with Jen not soon afterward?
> 
> This is just my thought, and obviously not everyone will agree, but I think a lot of the outrage did come from the idea that Jen's image (helped in very large part by Friends) is that of the girl next door, and how could Brad leave her for the chick who once admitted to wearing a vial of blood on a necklace, ya know?
> 
> Anyway, I got a kick out of your description of Justin.


 
 Thanks! He seems a tad high-maintenance for a man of his age to me, but to each their own!  Someone needs to date the brooding men in skinny jeans. 

Most men lack a sensitivity chip when it comes to emotional fidelity / visual fidelity in a relationship.    So I guess I didn't see it as a big slam.  And yes, I'd say it does apply to Justin.  I think most non-naive women - Jen included - would probably be saying it too if it wouldn't be on the front page of every tabloid tomorrow.  I'd imagine at Jen's age, she's not holding out for the Prince of sensitivity any more than most women in their 30s and 40s are.  Sad as that may be. 

Jen's mom sounds like a disaster.  I wouldn't trust a word she said.  Some mothers are vicious and people's unwillingness to believe that a "mother would do that!" just isolates and revictimizes their children again. 

Agree with whoever said that a woman who stays with a guy for 14 years without a ring - and without kids - is probably in a more complicated relationship.  And whether they lived together or not, he'd have to have lived with her for 14 years, included kids, a ring, etc. for me to take it as seriously as someone hooking up with a married guy.  Part of being in a relationship with a scumbag is noticing that and demanding better for yourself eventually - hopefully before 14 years turns up.  Agree that makes me suspicious of his character.  But hope he'll be good to Jen and they'll live happily ever after.


----------



## LADC_chick

DiorDeVille said:


> Thanks! He seems a tad high-maintenance for a man of his age to me, but to each their own! Someone needs to date the brooding men in skinny jeans.
> 
> Most men lack a sensitivity chip when it comes to emotional fidelity / visual fidelity in a relationship.  So I guess I didn't see it as a big slam. And yes, I'd say it does apply to Justin. I think most non-naive women - Jen included - would probably be saying it too if it wouldn't be on the front page of every tabloid tomorrow.  I'd imagine at Jen's age, she's not holding out for the Prince of sensitivity any more than most women in their 30s and 40s are. Sad as that may be.
> 
> *Jen's mom sounds like a disaster. I wouldn't trust a word she said. Some mothers are vicious and people's unwillingness to believe that a "mother would do that!" just isolates and revictimizes their children again.*
> 
> Agree with whoever said that a woman who stays with a guy for 14 years without a ring - and without kids - is probably in a more complicated relationship. And whether they lived together or not, he'd have to have lived with her for 14 years, included kids, a ring, etc. for me to take it as seriously as someone hooking up with a married guy. Part of being in a relationship with a scumbag is noticing that and demanding better for yourself eventually - hopefully before 14 years turns up. Agree that makes me suspicious of his character. But hope he'll be good to Jen and they'll live happily ever after.


My bad! I meant that I'd read something where Heidi's mom was denying the JustJen dating rumors not long before Heidi moved out of the place she shared with Justin. I wasn't clear there with the pronoun shift.

As for the "no ring" deal--I think that some couples do just fine without it. Maybe they're the exception to the rule, but Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell seem just fine without the wedding ring. I mean, personally, I don't think I could be the kind of woman simply to date a man for over years and years and years (moving into decades), but sometimes that works for other couples.

As for what it indicates for Jen--if this relationship is the real deal (they'd have to make to at least Oscar season for me to start thinking it's real ), it wouldn't surprise me if Jen simply went for the long-term dating. She's been engaged twice and married once, so her ideas about marriage may not be the same.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> I agree with you, MichelleAntonia, when you say:
> 
> My one (and main) issue is that I think Jen rode the wave of sympathy to keep her name in the press (and I believe she still does), complete with talking about Brad "missing a sensitivity chip" (source: Vanity Fair interview). Yet, my take is that because Heidi isn't famous and wasn't in a high profile Hollywood relationship, the way that JustJen got together (and the shady timing of when it happened) gets glossed over because it's "The girl next door" who may be at fault.
> 
> I'll just keep saying that the parallels are amazing. And whereas Brad and Angelina were villified (mainly in the beginning. I kind of see how that has died down over the years), Justin and Jen are just oh so cute.


----------



## DiorDeVille

LADC_chick said:


> As for the "no ring" deal--I think that some couples do just fine without it. Maybe they're the exception to the rule, but Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell seem just fine without the wedding ring. I mean, personally, I don't think I could be the kind of woman simply to date a man for over years and years and years (moving into decades), but sometimes that works for other couples.


 
Oh, definitely! But those couples all had/have kids together, don't they?  And I haven't heard anything about that with Justin and his girlfriend.


----------



## lolas

Maybe it's just me but I do get a genuine vibe from the these two. These pictures are great. He always seems to be be holding/touching,guiding,shielding her in pics....he seems protective.

I do agree with the comment of their chemistry really being palpable. I love how they interact in the photos....seems very natural for them. 
I am rooting for this girl & hope this is it for her


----------



## legaldiva

What in God's name is with the BF jeans paired with high heel booties and weird socks?!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

KatsBags said:


> I agree!
> 
> And, honestly, I'm still not quite buying into this whole relationship yet. She's very media savvy and, again, is promoting a Lifetime movie.



Agree, they are co-starring together in Wanderlust, and given Jen's track record of always having a new man every time she needs publicity to boost a movie, we'll see if they're still together a year or even 6 months after the release of this movie.


----------



## iluvmybags

LADC_chick said:


> I agree with you, MichelleAntonia, when you say:
> 
> *My one (and main) issue is that I think Jen rode the wave of sympathy to keep her name in the press (and I believe she still does), complete with talking about Brad "missing a sensitivity chip" (source: Vanity Fair interview). *Yet, my take is that because Heidi isn't famous and wasn't in a high profile Hollywood relationship, the way that JustJen got together (and the shady timing of when it happened) gets glossed over because it's "The girl next door" who may be at fault.
> 
> I'll just keep saying that the parallels are amazing. And whereas Brad and Angelina were villified (mainly in the beginning. I kind of see how that has died down over the years), Justin and Jen are just oh so cute.


the difference is Brad and Jen were STILL married when those pics in Vanity Fair came out (and when they were originally taken).  Their divorce had not yet been finalized.  As far as I know, Justin and this girl were not married, nor were they still together when pics of Jen & Justin started showing up in the press.  Brad & Angie also made the conscious decision to pose for those pics, complete with faux family and all.  Jen & Justin weren't posing for magazine covers or doing 10 page layouts pretending to be something they weren't.


----------



## lovemysavior

Wish these two the best!  They do look great together


----------



## Grace123

DiorDeVille said:


> In all fairness - not that I disagree, necessarily - *when Ang and Billy Bob got together, he was engaged to Laura Dern.*  And she wasn't as famous, so that didn't get a lot of press either.  And Anj certainly wasn't vilified for that on a wide scale.  Had she and Brad been a bit more discrete I don't think they'd have received nearly the flack that they did in this case.  Couples break up in Hollywood daily and there's usually a person on the side.
> 
> Most press reports indicate that the "14 years" were very off-and-on.  No idea if that's the work of Jen's publicist or the truth.
> 
> I honestly thought Jen was the model of decorum about her divorce given how humiliating it must have been, how horribly she was talked about in the press, etc.  If all divorcees I know could limit their comments on their ex to "he lacks a sensitivity chip,"  I would be in utter awe.
> 
> 
> IDK.  I get the "I am a brooding, artistic artist with delicate brainwaves and a process" vibe from this guy, but I hope they are happy and remain happy and it works out for them.



How quickly some forget.

I totally agree with this post, especially the part re: Jen's handling of the divorce. I believe it showed taste and decorum and to this day, she's still a class act.


----------



## Coco Belle

I don't want to think this, but skinny jeans apart, Justin Theroux is really exceptionally easy on the eyes. (When he has shaved.)


----------



## Sweetpea83

His face is cute..but it seems like his head is huge compared to the rest of his body..and he's a tad on the skinny side...makes it look worse when he's wearing ''skinny jeans''..ush:


----------



## sammi_nysh

After all these years btw Jen, Brad and Anj. I just hope Jen can find her own happiness.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^I think she has, several times over by now.  The media won't move on because it still sells mags.  But I see absolutely zero signs that she hasn't.  Same for her ex and his no-longer-new paramour.  It's been six years and they're all doing very very well and seem happy, Jen included.


----------



## Gatsby

Justin looks so good without the beard, it makes you wonder why he ever grew one.  He looks the same as he did in Mulholland Drive.


----------



## LADC_chick

Grace123 said:


> How quickly some forget.
> 
> I totally agree with this post, especially the part re: Jen's handling of the divorce. I believe it showed taste and decorum and to this day, she's still a class act.


I don't think people forget, especially when if you think about it, Ol' Billy Bob was married when he started seeing Laura Dern. So, really it's just one big giant clusterf****. 

Again I'll say that it's interesting to me because Jen talked about how hurtful it was seeing pictures of Brad and Angelina being so public so soon after the separation (complete with playing house). And, you know, that's valid to feel that way. However, it's now the very same thing she's doing with Justin with no care about how Heidi feels. It's the hypocrisy that makes me roll my eyes.


----------



## DivineMissM

DiorDeVille said:


> ^I think she has, several times over by now.  The media won't move on because it still sells mags.  But I see absolutely zero signs that she hasn't.  Same for her ex and his no-longer-new paramour.  It's been six years and they're all doing very very well and seem happy, Jen included.



Well, I don't know...Ang looks miserable a lot of times.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Oh goodness me, do *not *make that post in the AJ thread!!!    

Just joking, MissM! 

I'm all for any boyfriend of Jen's that's not John Mayer.


----------



## Grace123

LADC_chick said:


> I don't think people forget, especially when if you think about it, Ol' Billy Bob was married when he started seeing Laura Dern. So, really it's just one big giant clusterf****.
> 
> Again I'll say that it's interesting to me because Jen talked about how hurtful it was seeing pictures of Brad and Angelina being so public so soon after the separation (complete with playing house). And, you know, that's valid to feel that way. However, it's now the very same thing she's doing with Justin with no care about how Heidi feels. It's the hypocrisy that makes me roll my eyes.



Yes, I have to agree with that because hurt is hurt, married or not. Let's hope that the rumor of Jen's being PG is just that, like everyone thought AJ became PG during their affair while B & J were married. No one needs to go through that kind of pain; even if it's just a rumor, it has to hurt. So how cool would it be if people could let all this go and stopped dogging Jen or AJ or any of them, simply because ya picked a side and just let them all be?


----------



## Gatsby

I'm all for any boyfriend of jen's that's not john mayer. :smile1:[/quote said:
			
		

> This!


----------



## viciel

I actually don't think it's the media, or ONLY the media keeps bringing the brad pitt thing up with Jen.  Her interviews timed around the release of almost all of her past several years' movies involved some Brad/divorce mentioning - let's not forget these people all have publicist, and if she truly doesn't want to mention it/move on, she can pick and choose what's included in the Q&A and in these interviews.  Sure, it's not an all or nothing thing, but she's no innocent victim either.


----------



## iluvmybags

LADC_chick said:


> I don't think people forget, especially when if you think about it, Ol' Billy Bob was married when he started seeing Laura Dern. So, really it's just one big giant clusterf****.
> 
> *Again I'll say that it's interesting to me because Jen talked about how hurtful it was seeing pictures of Brad and Angelina being so public so soon after the separation (complete with playing house). And, you know, that's valid to feel that way. However, it's now the very same thing she's doing with Justin with no care about how Heidi feels. It's the hypocrisy that makes me roll my eyes*.


I haven't seen Jennifer & Justin pose for a magazine, or pretend to be a couple with make-believe kids for a magazine spread.  I believe when Jennifer was referring to Brad missing the sensitivity chip, she was referring to the picture spread in W mag for which Brad & Angelina dressed up & played house and made the conscious decision to do it (before the divorce was finalized).  Any pics of Jen & Justin (other than these recent black & white ones, which were taken long after they became a couple and Heidi was out of the picture), were snapped by paparazzi who chase them down, trying to get a picture of them together -- they never posed for the cameras or invited them to a photo session.  And they never agreed to a 10 page magazine layout complete with a fully furnished house and pretend kids, posing as a family


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux out to dinner at Craft in NYC (September 29).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Jahpson

Sweetpea83 said:


> His face is cute..but it seems like his head is huge compared to the rest of his body..and he's a tad on the skinny side...makes it look worse when he's wearing ''*skinny jeans*''..ush:



I just want that trend to die!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> I just want that trend to die!




Me too!!!!


----------



## LADC_chick

Grace123, I think that rumor may be about Jessica Simpson. You don't think?  



iluvmybags said:


> I haven't seen Jennifer & Justin pose for a magazine, or pretend to be a couple with make-believe kids for a magazine spread. I believe when Jennifer was referring to Brad missing the sensitivity chip, she was referring to the picture spread in W mag for which Brad & Angelina dressed up & played house and made the conscious decision to do it (before the divorce was finalized). Any pics of Jen & Justin (other than these recent black & white ones, which were taken long after they became a couple and Heidi was out of the picture), were snapped by paparazzi who chase them down, trying to get a picture of them together -- they never posed for the cameras or invited them to a photo session. And they never agreed to a 10 page magazine layout complete with a fully furnished house and pretend kids, posing as a family


I think that posing for your professional photographer friend's Tumblr page is probably just below a magazine shoot, but that's just my opinion. JustJen are now living together, if I'm not mistaken, not too long after coming out to the world with their relationship. I just don't agree with all the hoop jumping to show that there are no similarities between the two situations. The gist is the same. I would think that the woman who rode the wave of sympathy would be conscious of how her actions may come off simply because there are similarities to her previous situation. And, no, I'm not asking for perfection from any of these stars because I don't believe that any human with failings is perfect, but I'm just pointing out what I notice.

But anyway, to throw more shade into the gray, there's this article in People, where one of Aniston's co-director talks about Justin being on the set when Aniston directed the Lifetime movie, _Five_, which I believe she filmed in April. So, again, I say--the parallels are amazing, and the overlap is crazy.


----------



## Grace123

LADC_chick said:


> Grace123, I think that rumor may be about Jessica Simpson. You don't think?
> 
> 
> I think that posing for your professional photographer friend's Tumblr page is probably just below a magazine shoot, but that's just my opinion. JustJen are now living together, if I'm not mistaken, not too long after coming out to the world with their relationship. I just don't agree with all the hoop jumping to show that there are no similarities between the two situations. The gist is the same. I would think that the woman who rode the wave of sympathy would be conscious of how her actions may come off simply because there are similarities to her previous situation. And, no, I'm not asking for perfection from any of these stars because I don't believe that any human with failings is perfect, but I'm just pointing out what I notice.
> 
> But anyway, to throw more shade into the gray, there's this article in People, where one of Aniston's co-director talks about Justin being on the set when Aniston directed the Lifetime movie, _Five_, which I believe she filmed in April. So, again, I say--the parallels are amazing, and the overlap is crazy.




Could be that's the 'official' rumor but there was some speculation here which is what I'm referencing. 

I, for one, am really tired of this Jen v. Angie stuff. Why can't people enjoy the fashion, the hair, the personality, whatever it is, w/out people trying to continue the competition? I don't think it exists and I frankly don't think anyone has won. Whenever lives are shattered, marriages or relationships torn part, who really wins? All one can do is pick up the pieces and try to move on and if I really spoke my opinion, both of the men in this little circle are the a**es and should carry a great deal of the blame but all I see are the women being pitted (no pun, lol) against each other.


----------



## DiorDeVille

iluvmybags said:


> I haven't seen Jennifer & Justin pose for a magazine, or pretend to be a couple with make-believe kids for a magazine spread. I believe when Jennifer was referring to Brad missing the sensitivity chip, she was referring to the picture spread in W mag for which Brad & Angelina dressed up & played house and made the conscious decision to do it (before the divorce was finalized). Any pics of Jen & Justin (other than these recent black & white ones, which were taken long after they became a couple and Heidi was out of the picture), were snapped by paparazzi who chase them down, trying to get a picture of them together -- they never posed for the cameras or invited them to a photo session. And they never agreed to a 10 page magazine layout complete with a fully furnished house and pretend kids, posing as a family


 
Agree.



Jahpson said:


> I just want that trend to die!


 
From your mouth to God's ears!!!! 



Grace123 said:


> if I really spoke my opinion, both of the men in this little circle are the a**es and should carry a great deal of the blame but all I see are the women being pitted (no pun, lol) against each other.


 
PREACH!!!  Seriously, this x 10000000000.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has massive PR machine.

But this is the first time in a while where there looks to be a genuine interest on both sides. Best to them.


----------



## Grace123

I don't think her PR Machine is any bigger or smaller than some other Celebs have. Promotion is their business, right? I don't see it as criminal. lol


----------



## viciel

Is it me or is she starting to dress more like Justin's style?


----------



## iluvmybags

LADC_chick said:


> Grace123, I think that rumor may be about Jessica Simpson. You don't think?
> 
> 
> I think that posing for your professional photographer friend's Tumblr page is probably just below a magazine shoot, but that's just my opinion. JustJen are now living together, if I'm not mistaken, not too long after coming out to the world with their relationship. I just don't agree with all the hoop jumping to show that there are no similarities between the two situations. The gist is the same. I would think that the woman who rode the wave of sympathy would be conscious of how her actions may come off simply because there are similarities to her previous situation. And, no, I'm not asking for perfection from any of these stars because I don't believe that any human with failings is perfect, but I'm just pointing out what I notice.
> 
> But anyway, to throw more shade into the gray, there's this article in People, where one of Aniston's co-director talks about Justin being on the set when Aniston directed the Lifetime movie, _Five_, which I believe she filmed in April. So, again, I say--the parallels are amazing, and the overlap is crazy.



I'm not sure what pics you're referring to as I've never viewed pics on Tmblr (never even visited the site), but I certainly wouldn't compare pics on a Tumblr page to a well known fashion magazine that sits on newstands all around the world.  Even if you don't buy the magazine, you had to see those pics since Brad & Angie's pic was splashed on the cover playing house and pretending to be a blissfully happily married couple.  Those pics were taken to be seen by millions of people all over the world -- I'm not quite sure pics on someone's personal Tumblr page is quite the same thing as a magazine cover and 10 page layout that tells a story (I wouldn't even say it's a step beneath it).

And if the pics you're referring to are these Bl&Wh stills that were just taken this week, I don't see how they compare to the pics that Brad & Angelina took while Brad was still married to Jen and was DENYING that there was anything romantic between him & Angelina.

And so what, they moved in together after they began a relationship.  A lot of people do.  It's ridiculous to say that someone who breaks up with someone else shouldn't move on in a new relationship because their ex's feelings might be hurt --to be honest, I don't see any similarities between the two at all -- Brad and Jen were married, Justin & Heidi were not; Brad denied being in a relationship with Angelina, Justin never denied a relationship with Jen; Brad & Angelina posed for a magazine, playing house with pretend kids and all before their divorce was final, Jen & Justin went on w/their lives AFTER he broke up with his and were snapped by paparazzi, not posing for a magazine cover; In an interview, Angelina acknowledged that she & Brad fell in love with each other on the set of MR & MRS SMITH, which was filmed while Brad was still married to Jennifer, before she had any inkling that a divorce was right around the corner, Jennifer & Justin (as far as I know) have never discussed "falling in love" or when their relationship began.  Yes, they filmed a movie together, but they never broadcast to the world that THAT is when they fell in love


----------



## LADC_chick

iluvmybags, we'll have to agree to disagree. I see the (many) parallels, and I don't foresee a time when I'll understand the excuse making for why the general similiarities are not at all similarities.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Grace123 said:


> I don't think her PR Machine is any bigger or smaller than some other Celebs have. Promotion is their business, right? I don't see it as criminal. lol


 
  A celeb who is bad at PR is only a celeb in their home town.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Didn't say it was criminal. Just stating that she is backed by an aggressive PR.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> Didn't say it was criminal. Just stating that she is backed by an aggressive PR.



She's definitely not alone. I can think of a couple celebs who beat her all to hell when it comes to promotions.


----------



## luciabugia

iluvmybags said:


> -- Brad and Jen were married, Justin & Heidi were not;


 
Marriage is just a peice of paper and a ring.. feelings and commitment do not live in marriage alone but in all relationships.  14 years of relationship be it on/off or not, says a lot of things.. that is longer than most Hollywood marriages!

Maybe Brad mentioned Jen in the recent interview because he has never made any serious comment about his failed marriage to Jen before.. sort of 'once and for all lets make this clear' kind of of thing.. just my 10 cents.

Anyhoo, not a big fan of Jen but hope she finds happiness


----------



## Grace123

luciabugia said:


> *Marriage is just a peice of paper and a ring*.. feelings and commitment do not live in marriage alone but in all relationships.  14 years of relationship be it on/off or not, says a lot of things.. that is longer than most Hollywood marriages!
> 
> Maybe Brad mentioned Jen in the recent interview because he has never made any serious comment about his failed marriage to Jen before.. sort of 'once and for all lets make this clear' kind of of thing.. just my 10 cents.
> 
> Anyhoo, not a big fan of Jen but hope she finds happiness



Not to me it isn't. It's a legal, binding contract that two people often commit to in a religious ceremony as well. Jen and Brad spent a million bucks on a wedding where they stood up before the world and promised to be there for each other. My husband and I did the same on a smaller scale, , but the meaning and the legality are still the same. To me, it doesn't matter if Brad made comments prior about his marriage, what he said now was lame, uncalled for and to me just showed what a dick he really is. But then when he pulled this BS on his wife and has basically taken little heat for it while the two girls have been ragged on day in, day out, I was so done with him.


----------



## DiorDeVille

luciabugia said:


> Marriage is just a peice of paper and a ring.. feelings and commitment do not live in marriage alone but in all relationships. 14 years of relationship be it on/off or not, says a lot of things.. that is longer than most Hollywood marriages!
> 
> Maybe Brad mentioned Jen in the recent interview because he has never made any serious comment about his failed marriage to Jen before.. sort of 'once and for all lets make this clear' kind of of thing.. just my 10 cents.
> 
> Anyhoo, not a big fan of Jen but hope she finds happiness


 
Re: the interviews - interviewers are going to bring that split up until the day we all die.  Brad, Jen and AJ will be facing those questions over and over and over again so long as Brangelina exists and probably after.  They sell, their responses sell, if they slip up and say something in a room under 100s of lights after 100s of interviews that implies that, hey, maybe my marriage - like every other marriage on the entire planet - had a boring moment or two: BAM!!! Millions of mags sold, headlines in place, etc.  So you can go the AJ route and refuse to discuss it - and then the media will speculate and try to sneak in the back door by asking about "past projects, like Mr. & Mrs. Smith", you can address it like Jen re: the VF photo shoot and get slaughtered for saying in the most innocuous way what everyone else was thinking when that mag came out, or you can answer a question like Brad by saying what most people will admit about a 4 or 5 or 7 or 10 year marriage - sometimes I'm bored and get in a rut - and you'll get crucified for that.  

Plus, any press is good press.  Jen's career, AJ's career, and Brad's careers have all benefitted SO MUCH from this entire thing. 

Secondly, I have guys I dated 14 years ago, in my mid-teens, that STILL call me up to chat - and more than one have been interested here and there in "getting reacquainted."  Had I taken them up on it, there's your "on and off again" 14-year relationship.  OTOH, I also know couples with kids, houses together, for 14+ years who are not married (outside of common law) and there I'd be more inclined to agree with you in those cases. 

I don't know enough details about Justin's relationship with his ex to have an opinion on it.  If they had kids, a house, 2 dogs, etc., then I'd consider *Justin* the bad guy for stepping out on his girlfriend, just as I'd hold Brad, not AJ, responsible for that split.  But if they dated for a year, split for 3, got back together and fought and cheated on each other for another 3, split for 1, got back together for 6 months, dated other people and got engaged, cheated with each other, got back together for 2 years, broke up, and were "on a break" but living together when Justin and Jen started off .... no dice.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Grace123 said:


> But then when he pulled this BS on his wife and has basically taken little heat for it while the two girls have been ragged on day in, day out, I was so done with him.


 
AMEN!!!


----------



## baghag411

Just remember. . . people who are happily married or in a loving, committed relationship are not "stolen" from other people. . .

If you are in a relationship that you are not meant to be in, then it needs to change.  I don't think you should have to "pay the price" for making a mistake until the day you die.


----------



## DiorDeVille

baghag411 said:


> If you are in a relationship that you are not meant to be in, then it needs to change. I don't think you should have to "pay the price" for making a mistake until the day you die.


 
That's why we have a "dating" phase.  The time to figure out whether it's something "you're not supposed to be in" is before you spend $1 mil on a wedding.  Barring situations where a spouse switches to an abuser post-ceremony, adults are responsible for curtailing those selfish, fickle little impulses that we all have when they mean destroying the lives and hearts of people who love and trust us.


----------



## Grace123

http://we3d.net/brad-pitt-offers-jennifer-aniston-1-million-to-pose-in-a-photo-with-angelina/


----------



## baghag411

In a perfect world. . .



DiorDeVille said:


> That's why we have a "dating" phase.  The time to figure out whether it's something "you're not supposed to be in" is before you spend $1 mil on a wedding.  Barring situations where a spouse switches to an abuser post-ceremony, adults are responsible for curtailing those selfish, fickle little impulses that we all have when they mean destroying the lives and hearts of people who love and trust us.


----------



## baghag411

Brad isn't missing a sensitivity chip. . . he has a screw loose. . . 



Grace123 said:


> http://we3d.net/brad-pitt-offers-jennifer-aniston-1-million-to-pose-in-a-photo-with-angelina/


----------



## Grace123

baghag411 said:


> Brad isn't missing a sensitivity chip. . . he has a screw loose. . .



Seriously true.


----------



## KatsBags

Grace123 said:


> http://we3d.net/brad-pitt-offers-jennifer-aniston-1-million-to-pose-in-a-photo-with-angelina/



I don't think this is even true.


----------



## Grace123

KatsBags said:


> I don't think this is even true.



Let's hope not.


----------



## Swanky

I don't believe any part of that


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Considering the source, In Touch magazine? Heck no.


----------



## wordpast

I call BS on that article.


----------



## luciabugia

DiorDeVille said:


> Re: the interviews - interviewers are going to bring that split up until the day we all die.  Brad, Jen and AJ will be facing those questions over and over and over again so long as Brangelina exists and probably after.  They sell, their responses sell, if they slip up and say something in a room under 100s of lights after 100s of interviews that implies that, hey, maybe my marriage - like every other marriage on the entire planet - had a boring moment or two: BAM!!! Millions of mags sold, headlines in place, etc.  So you can go the AJ route and refuse to discuss it - and then the media will speculate and try to sneak in the back door by asking about "past projects, like Mr. & Mrs. Smith", you can address it like Jen re: the VF photo shoot and get slaughtered for saying in the most innocuous way what everyone else was thinking when that mag came out, or you can answer a question like Brad by saying what most people will admit about a 4 or 5 or 7 or 10 year marriage - sometimes I'm bored and get in a rut - and you'll get crucified for that.
> 
> Plus, any press is good press.  Jen's career, AJ's career, and Brad's careers have all benefitted SO MUCH from this entire thing.
> 
> Secondly, I have guys I dated 14 years ago, in my mid-teens, that STILL call me up to chat - and more than one have been interested here and there in "getting reacquainted."  Had I taken them up on it, there's your "on and off again" 14-year relationship.  OTOH, I also know couples with kids, houses together, for 14+ years who are not married (outside of common law) and there I'd be more inclined to agree with you in those cases.
> 
> I don't know enough details about Justin's relationship with his ex to have an opinion on it.  If they had kids, a house, 2 dogs, etc., then I'd consider *Justin* the bad guy for stepping out on his girlfriend, just as I'd hold Brad, not AJ, responsible for that split.  But if they dated for a year, split for 3, got back together and fought and cheated on each other for another 3, split for 1, got back together for 6 months, dated other people and got engaged, cheated with each other, got back together for 2 years, broke up, and were "on a break" but living together when Justin and Jen started off .... no dice.


 
It was just my 10 cents opinion.. and I totally respect your!


----------



## DiorDeVille

luciabugia said:


> It was just my 10 cents opinion.. and I totally respect your!


 
Ditto!!


----------



## MJDaisy

i definitely think that article is made up and not true at all.


----------



## DiorDeVille

I don't know whether I believe the article or not.  It definitely sounds like something that could happen in Hollywood - and we don't really know Brad well enough, or know his handlers well enough, to know whether he or they or the studio behind Moneyball would do something like this.


----------



## Swanky

Or if he said it in jest.  He seems like a smartass to me, I could see him saying it sarcastically.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Or if he said it in jest. He seems like a smartass to me, I could see him saying it sarcastically.


 
Quite possible.

Or something that was put out there in jest by an assistant and someone overheard it and ran with it. 

  You just never know.  Not a big deal even if it were true.  Although Brad knows what Jen's production company (formerly "their" production company) is worth and would probably not lowball her with $1 mil if he were serious about this.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston visits the Breast Care Center at the Inova Alexandria Hospital at Mark Center on Monday (October 3) in Alexandria, Va.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress was joined by Second Lady Jill *****, producer Kristin Hahn, and Secretary of Health and Human Services Kathleen Sebelius during the tour, which commemorated Breast Cancer Awareness Month.
> 
> Later in the evening, Jill was expected to deliver remarks at the screening of Lifetimes Five, which Jennifer helped direct.
> 
> Jennifer screened the project, which is an anthology of five short films about the impact of breast cancer on peoples lives, in NYC last week.
























source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2586382/jennifer-aniston-hospital-visit-jill-*****-07/


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-story--displays-new-heart-shaped-ring.html

Jennifer Aniston wipes away tears as she hears breast cancer survivor's story... as she displays new heart-shaped ring

It's rare to see Jennifer Aniston without a giant grin on her face these days, given that she is blissfully happy with new boyfriend Justin Theroux.
But the 42-year-old star was visibly moved while listening to a breast cancer survivor tell her story at the Inova Alexandria Hospital at Mark Centre in Alexandria, Virginia, today.  
The Hollywood star wiped away tears as she heard the women share their tales.

But the former Friends star did fuel fresh rumours that she could be heading for marriage with Theroux as she displayed a new heart-shaped ring.

Jen was wearing the jewellery item on her right hand - and it comes as an addition to the gold ring on her wedding finger. Aniston and Theroux both have matching gold bands and caused a stir when they were first spotted wearing them back in June.

The actress kept her style simple today, wearing a black turtle-neck sweater, blue jeans and simple gold jewellery which offset her shiny blonde mane beautifully.
But more important than her pared-down appearance was her ability to connect with the women in attendance.

The hug she gave a grey-haired survivor in support appeared both genuine and touching. 

Jen's commitment to breast cancer advocacy is prominent this October, the month of breast cancer awareness.
She's been busy promoting her latest labour of love, Five; it is an anthology of five short films which explores the impact of breast cancer on people's lives. 
Brad Pitt's ex-wife not only played executive producer on the Lifetime original film, but also directed one of the movie's five vignettes, as did Demi Moore and Alicia Keys.


----------



## Jahpson

She dresses like she lives on the east coast. Where is Aniston originally from anyway?


----------



## LADC_chick

She was out here. Well, in Alexandria, and we all know it was cold as f*** yesterday! Well, colder than it had been the previous Monday when the temperature was in the low 70s. Yesterday it was 50-degrees or so. So, the boots and jeans are understandable, though seeing her in jeans next to the Second Lady is kind of off for me. She could have done a skirt, tights, and boots number that didn't look so casual.


----------



## Grace123

She looks fabulous, just fabulous. She could wear a raw skin and look appropriate, IMO, anywhere.


----------



## MJDaisy

LADC_chick said:


> She was out here. Well, in Alexandria, and we all know it was cold as f*** yesterday! Well, colder than it had been the previous Monday when the temperature was in the low 70s. Yesterday it was 50-degrees or so. So, the boots and jeans are understandable, though seeing her in jeans next to the Second Lady is kind of off for me. She could have done a skirt, tights, and boots number that didn't look so casual.



jen was in alexandria????


i live in old town!!!


----------



## DiorDeVille

Kathleen Sebelius!!! Interviewed her a few times back in the day. Lovely woman. Wow, small world, six degrees and all that. 

Jen's skin is TDF - I'd really like to know her skin care regime.  And I'm loving the glasses!


----------



## ByeKitty

Jahpson said:


> She dresses like she lives on the east coast. Where is Aniston originally from anyway?


Greece


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Born in Sherman Oaks, moved to live in NYC as a child till her early 20s I think.


----------



## baghag411

Love Jen in glasses!!


----------



## mlbags

baghag411 said:


> Love Jen in glasses!!


 
Me too!  
I would love to have a pair like hers that makes me look as good and I will ditch my contacts for sure!


----------



## keychain

I really like her hair of late.


----------



## kiwishopper

She is such a geniune person! Love her


----------



## Nat

'I am not desperate to have a baby': Jennifer Aniston shoots down reports she's expecting with boyfriend Justin Theroux

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-boyfriend-Justin-Theroux.html#ixzz1a0ghmbln

She's recently been the target of persistent baby rumours due to her blossoming relationship with new boyfriend Justin Theroux.
But Jennifer Aniston has shot down the speculation, insisting that she's in no rush to have children.
The 42-year-old spoke out about the gossip in the November issue of Elle, where the Friends star looks stunning posing in a Japanese-inspired silk mini skirt and a black tank top.

Jennifer, whose ex-husband Brad Pitt shares six children with partner Angelina Jolie, says she's just going with the flow when it comes to having a family of her own. 
'There's no desperation,' she says in the accompanying interview with the magazine.
'If it's meant to be, it's meant to be. I'm at peace with whatever the plan is.'
Jennifer did however make it clear she wasn't keen to discuss what everybody wants to hear about; her relationship with Theroux.








'...will you hate me if I say I don't want to talk about my relationship?' she asked. 
Speculation that Jennifer could be pregnant emerged this week, with some publications reporting that the actress has been looking curvier and starting to cover up her figure up with baggier clothes and scarves and jackets.
After refusing to talk about Theroux and shooting down baby gossip in her chit-chat, Jennifer did however reveal an incident on set of a movie, where she uncharacteristically lost her cool.


'I threw a chair at a director,' she said.
'It wasn't my proudest moment. He was treating a script supervisor horribly When the director walked in, I threw a chair at him. I missed, of course. I was like, 'You cant speak to people like that.' I cant tolerate it.'
While there's no baby on the way for the actress, there's no doubt she's blissfully happy with Theroux.
She's also busy promoting a cause close to her heart. 
Earlier this week Jennifer was visibly moved while listening to a breast cancer survivor tell her story at the Inova Alexandria Hospital at Mark Centre in Alexandria, Virginia.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has been saying that in every interview since 1995.

That's a cute romper skirt thingy.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux as they leave the 'Saturday Night live' after party (October 8).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

^At least he isn't wearing skinny jeans there, lol...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nat said:


> 'I am not desperate to have a baby': Jennifer Aniston shoots down reports she's expecting with boyfriend Justin Theroux
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-boyfriend-Justin-Theroux.html#ixzz1a0ghmbln
> 
> She's recently been the target of persistent baby rumours due to her blossoming relationship with new boyfriend Justin Theroux.
> But Jennifer Aniston has shot down the speculation, insisting that she's in no rush to have children.
> The 42-year-old spoke out about the gossip in the November issue of Elle, where the Friends star looks stunning posing in a Japanese-inspired silk mini skirt and a black tank top.
> 
> Jennifer, whose ex-husband Brad Pitt shares six children with partner Angelina Jolie, says she's just going with the flow when it comes to having a family of her own.
> 'There's no desperation,' she says in the accompanying interview with the magazine.
> 'If it's meant to be, it's meant to be. I'm at peace with whatever the plan is.'
> Jennifer did however make it clear she wasn't keen to discuss what everybody wants to hear about; her relationship with Theroux.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/05/article-2045819-0E3F815600000578-949_468x703.jpg
> 
> '...will you hate me if I say I don't want to talk about my relationship?' she asked.
> Speculation that Jennifer could be pregnant emerged this week, with some publications reporting that the actress has been looking curvier and starting to cover up her figure up with baggier clothes and scarves and jackets.
> After refusing to talk about Theroux and shooting down baby gossip in her chit-chat, Jennifer did however reveal an incident on set of a movie, where she uncharacteristically lost her cool.
> 
> 
> 'I threw a chair at a director,' she said.
> 'It wasn't my proudest moment. He was treating a script supervisor horribly When the director walked in, I threw a chair at him. I missed, of course. I was like, 'You cant speak to people like that.' I cant tolerate it.'
> While there's no baby on the way for the actress, there's no doubt she's blissfully happy with Theroux.
> She's also busy promoting a cause close to her heart.
> Earlier this week Jennifer was visibly moved while listening to a breast cancer survivor tell her story at the Inova Alexandria Hospital at Mark Centre in Alexandria, Virginia.




Not liking that skirt thingy....


----------



## LADC_chick

I have to say that, even though I'm not a big fan of hers, I'm glad that she knows herself well enough to say (in so few words) that she isn't going to have a baby. I've always felt that (and it could have been part of the PR game, too) JA has felt she's _supposed_ to say she wants kids. Because, you know, she's got ovaries and a uterus. And because Brad moved on and had children, JA is supposed to "one up" him by getting remarried _and_ having children as well

I think part of the reason her marriage fell apart is that she and Brad weren't on the same page regarding children. In real life with ordinary couples, having children v. not having children is not something that a couple can compromise on like, say, wanting a house in the city v. a house in the suburbs. 

JA is 42/43. And while there are a number of women who give birth into their 40s, I don't see JA as that woman. She could very well go on and adopt, of course, but there's a part of me that thinks that JA prefers being child free (as many other women do based on the thread in Relationship & Family), but maybe she doesn't want to come right and say, "No, I don't plan to ever have children" because she's aware that there's a large base of her fans who'd love for her to "settle down and have children."

That's just my $0.02.


----------



## DiorDeVille

LADC_chick said:


> JA is 42/43. And while there are a number of women who give birth into their 40s, I don't see JA as that woman. She could very well go on and adopt, of course, but there's a part of me that thinks that JA prefers being child free (as many other women do based on the thread in Relationship & Family), but maybe she doesn't want to come right and say, "No, I don't plan to ever have children" because she's aware that there's a large base of her fans who'd love for her to "settle down and have children."
> 
> That's just my $0.02.


 
I consider this highly likely, and think she's rather smart to stay the course that's brought her so much success and autonomy than to pursue a baby at any cost, regardless of her relationship status or the quality of man she has for a partner at any given moment. 

And I can't imagine telling people she just doesn't want kids is going to induce media coverage that's any kinder than a lot of the "boring", "dusty ovaries", "starving poor darling Braddiepants of kiddos" coverage that she received when he cheated on her.   So I wouldn't blame her for dodging the issue until she's Betty White's age.


----------



## AEGIS

ladc_chick said:


> i have to say that, even though i'm not a big fan of hers, i'm glad that she knows herself well enough to say (in so few words) that she isn't going to have a baby. I've always felt that (and it could have been part of the pr game, too) ja has felt she's _supposed_ to say she wants kids. Because, you know, she's got ovaries and a uterus. And because brad moved on and had children, ja is supposed to "one up" him by getting remarried _and_ having children as well
> 
> i think part of the reason her marriage fell apart is that she and brad weren't on the same page regarding children. In real life with ordinary couples, having children v. Not having children is not something that a couple can compromise on like, say, wanting a house in the city v. A house in the suburbs.
> 
> Ja is 42/43. And while there are a number of women who give birth into their 40s, i don't see ja as that woman. She could very well go on and adopt, of course, but there's a part of me that thinks that ja prefers being child free (as many other women do based on the thread in relationship & family), but maybe she doesn't want to come right and say, "no, i don't plan to ever have children" because she's aware that there's a large base of her fans who'd love for her to "settle down and have children."
> 
> that's just my $0.02.




ia


----------



## Gatsby

DiorDeVille said:


> And I can't imagine telling people she just doesn't want kids is going to induce media coverage that's any kinder than a lot of the "boring", "dusty ovaries", "starving poor darling Braddiepants of kiddos" coverage that she received when he cheated on her.   So I wouldn't blame her for dodging the issue until she's Betty White's age.



I so agree with you.  What a manufactured storyline that is, that ever so conveniently makes Brad the "victim".


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and her beau Justin Theroux exiting an office building in New York City (October 10).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## gsmom

she does California style better than NYC style.


----------



## HauteMama

Still and all, I find is amazing that not all couples discuss their plans for having or not having children before getting married. Yes, I realize that sometimes there are roadbumps or that plans change, but the overall idea of whether one wants children or not is essential to know before marrying someone, IMO. If they did not discuss it or weren't on the same page and married anyway, then both she and Brad were fools. That, of course, does not absolve him of responsibility for cheating.


----------



## Sweetpea83

gsmom said:


> she does California style better than NYC style.




Ita..she seems to be trying _way_ too hard...


----------



## schadenfreude

gsmom said:


> she does California style better than NYC style.



OMG yes. Flip flops + wool coat = no


----------



## Swanky

I sort of always felt like she tried to have a baby after Friends w/ him and didn't conceive quickly, like other couples have trouble with.
I've seen her get teary eyed talking about having wanted a baby w/ him back then.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I sort of always felt like she tried to have a baby after Friends w/ him and didn't conceive quickly, like other couples have trouble with.
> I've seen her get teary eyed talking about having wanted a baby w/ him back then.


 
I remember that.  That's the vibe I got too.  She seems to have made peace with it, and I hope that's the case.


----------



## Swanky

me too.


----------



## Gatsby

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I sort of always felt like she tried to have a baby after Friends w/ him and didn't conceive quickly, like other couples have trouble with.
> I've seen her get teary eyed talking about having wanted a baby w/ him back then.



If that's the case, that bothers me more, considering the "W" magazine spread with Jolie and the six kids.  It's like publicly slapping her in the face for failing to get pregnant.  That magazine spread did it for me anyway.  I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Jayne1

gsmom said:


> she does California style better than NYC style.


True - especially his NYC style, which works on him but not as much on her.


----------



## Grace123

Gatsby said:


> I so agree with you.  What a manufactured storyline that is, that ever so conveniently makes Brad the "victim".



So true. Poor Brad. wah. 

She looks amazing no matter what coast she happens to be on. That healthy, fabulous body can wear a plastic bag and look better in it than most of the anorexic-bound actresses you see today.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think differently. I thought the reason they both were so weepy about kids toward the end was because they knew the marriage wasn't working out. During the Troy era things seemed odd.


----------



## Swanky

We'll never really know


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Agreed!


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm curious--who's calling Brad a victim? My theory (and it is only a theory just like anyone else's comments) was that they may not have been on the same page about children (whether they wanted them or not, or when it would happen for them if they did want them). It's something that's real. It happens to average folks and it could happen to Hollywood folk. My comment (since it seems that a couple of responses are to that) wasn't meant to bestow any supposed victimhood on Brad. Goodness.


----------



## Grace123

Nah, my comment about the victimhood wasn't directed at you, LACD, but at the seemingly general idea that Jen didn't want kids, Brad did and of course, Jen is the B*tch who drove him away because of that. I've read that in several rags, on forums, etc, and the Jen haters subscribe to it and so do the Brad worshipers. He's not a victim, IMO, he's 50% of the problem.


----------



## LADC_chick

Ahhh, OK.  Because I really don't believe in "Brad the Victim" in any shpae, way, or form.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Gatsby said:


> If that's the case, that bothers me more, considering the "W" magazine spread with Jolie and the six kids. It's like publicly slapping her in the face for failing to get pregnant. That magazine spread did it for me anyway. I couldn't believe it.


 
Almost like he's missing a sensitivity chip, no?


----------



## Gatsby

DiorDeVille said:


> Almost like he's missing a sensitivity chip, no?



Heh, she was so delicate in her wording.  I would have been far less kind in the face of that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> Ahhh, OK.  Because I really don't believe in "Brad the Victim" in any shpae, way, or form.


Same here...


----------



## Nat

DiorDeVille said:


> Almost like he's missing a sensitivity chip, no?



Haha, good one! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## DiorDeVille

Gatsby said:


> Heh, she was so delicate in her wording. I would have been far less kind in the face of that.


 
LOL! Same here.  She said that, I read it and nodded and thought, Wow, she's being quite tasteful about all this.  And then the media blitz about how horrible she was for saying that started ...  

I'd much rather hear that I was missing a sensitivity chip than that I was "boring", FWIW.    For starters, it'd be more accurate.


----------



## Grace123

DiorDeVille said:


> Almost like he's missing a sensitivity chip, no?



:lolots:

I just watched "Horrible Bosses," it's on ppv now. People who accuse her of playing "Rachel" over and over really should take a look at this role.


----------



## Gatsby

Grace123 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I just watched "Horrible Bosses," it's on ppv now. People who accuse her of playing "Rachel" over and over really should take a look at this role.



I want to see it, is it good?  I know the little bit I saw, that my younger son can't be in hearing distance .  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I just watched "Horrible Bosses," it's on ppv now. People who accuse her of playing "Rachel" over and over really should take a look at this role.


That's so funny, because I thought she was playing "Rachel playing raunchy."


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> That's so funny, because I thought she was playing "Rachel playing raunchy."



But that's to be expected because you're not a fan.


----------



## Grace123

Gatsby said:


> I want to see it, is it good?  I know the little bit I saw, that my younger son can't be in hearing distance .  Maybe this weekend.



I LMAO. I'll watch it a few times while it's on.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have it on my computer. I want to check it.


----------



## viciel

Jayne1 said:


> True - especially his NYC style, which works on him but not as much on her.



totally agree....I don't understand why women feel the need to change the way they dress to conform to whatever 'style' their current boyfriend carries...it's very unattractive.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think differently. I thought the reason they both were so weepy about kids toward the end was because they knew the marriage wasn't working out. During the Troy era things seemed odd.



I always had a feeling that Braddy was the only one unhappy. I'm just saying


----------



## Jahpson

HauteMama said:


> Still and all, I find is amazing that not all couples discuss their plans for having or not having children before getting married. Yes, I realize that sometimes there are roadbumps or that plans change, *but the overall idea of whether one wants children or not is essential to know before marrying someone, IMO.* If they did not discuss it or weren't on the same page and married anyway, then both she and Brad were fools. That, of course, does not absolve him of responsibility for cheating.



Thats what I'm saying.

I could understand if originally you guys stated that you wanted an expanded family and work or other obligations have stalled the effort. But to enter in a marriage and only decided AFTER the fact to discuss this (if discussed at all) is baffling to me.

I assume before you marry someone, you find out EVERYTHANG! lol From health records to favorite color.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> But that's to be expected because you're not a fan.


Or maybe I can be more objective because I am not a super fan.  I'm not going to love everything about her just because she's on the screen.

As I mentioned, I love her hair and colouring and she has that gorgeous smile. I like her choice of clothes. I like her taste in men.  She's great in some movies, like _The Good Girl_. _Picture Perfect_ and _The Object of My Affection_ were kind of cute too. But so far, her range has not been great and if she's playing Rachel, I'm going to see it. Even when Rachel is being raunchy.


----------



## MROD

Jayne1 said:


> That's so funny, because I thought she was playing "Rachel playing raunchy."


 EXACTLY  "Rachel playing raunchy"


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> Or maybe I can be more objective because I am not a super fan.  I'm not going to love everything about her just because she's on the screen.
> 
> As I mentioned, I love her hair and colouring and she has that gorgeous smile. I like her choice of clothes. I like her taste in men.  She's great in some movies, like _The Good Girl_. _Picture Perfect_ and _The Object of My Affection_ were kind of cute too. But so far, her range has not been great and if she's playing Rachel, I'm going to see it. Even when Rachel is being raunchy.



I'm not a superfan at all and I don't care to be classified as such. I'm not a superfan of ANY celebrity. I think most of them are overpaid and useless. I admit to liking JA's style, her fashion sense and I admit to having a little sympathy for her because of how she's been treated during and after the breakup by the press and non-'superfans.' 

I also can be objective about her acting abilities and state that she's no worse, and no better than a great majority of actresses that are getting wowed all over the place and when it comes to type-casting? I can also state that she sure as hell ain't alone here.  

I think she's does several movies that have taken her out of her normal range and did pretty well with them. I also credit her for having the intelligence to know what her fans like to see and giving it to them.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> *I'm not a superfan at all and I don't care to be classified as such. I'm not a superfan of ANY celebrity.* I think most of them are overpaid and useless. I admit to liking JA's style, her fashion sense and I admit to having a little sympathy for her because of how she's been treated during and after the breakup by the press and non-'superfans.'
> 
> I also can be objective about her acting abilities and state that she's no worse, and no better than a great majority of actresses that are getting wowed all over the place and when it comes to type-casting? I can also state that she sure as hell ain't alone here.
> 
> I think she's does several movies that have taken her out of her normal range and did pretty well with them. I also credit her for having the intelligence to know what her fans like to see and giving it to them.


I was responding to your original comment which was, "But that's to be expected because you're not a fan."

I simply stated that I like a lot about her, but I'm not a super-fan and I can be very objective.  I was not implying you were.  I wasn't  even referring to you at all.

I almost never get personal in a negative way with anyone on this forum.  I might be very cynical when it comes to celebs because they are fair game, but I try to be very respectful of forum members opinions.  

Just wanted to clarify...


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> I was responding to your original comment which was, "But that's to be expected because you're not a fan."
> 
> I simply stated that I like a lot about her, but I'm not a super-fan and I can be very objective.  I was not implying you were.  I wasn't  even referring to you at all.
> 
> I almost never get personal in a negative way with anyone on this forum.  I might be very cynical when it comes to celebs because they are fair game, but I try to be very respectful of forum members opinions.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify...



Thank you for the clarification, I appreciate it!


----------



## karo

At the ELLE's 18th Annual Women in Hollywood Tribute (October 17).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

I watched Horrible Bosses this past weekend..she was good in it...but the movie itself was *horrible*, imo..should have been called Horrible Movie, instead!! 


Btw--bangs on her..not cute! (in the movie)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> That's so funny, because I thought she was playing "Rachel playing raunchy."




I thought so too..actually.


----------



## noon

Sweetpea83 said:


> Btw--bangs on her..not cute! (in the movie)



Agreed. I don't know if it was the bangs or what but I thought she looked much older in the movie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^My SO was like what happened to her..she doesn't look good in this movie! The bangs played a good part of it..and the bad makeup, too...and fake tan?


----------



## Grace123

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...emarkable-similarities.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

good surgeons, I would say. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOj-Y2n3vSM

Jen does have that rockin' body that's perfect, IMO. I'm so glad to see she's not allowed herself to go that scary skinny route.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^My SO was like what happened to her..she doesn't look good in this movie! The bangs played a good part of it..and the bad makeup, too...and fake tan?


Her hair was also darker... Maybe that kind of "hardened" her appearance?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Not her best look, imo...


----------



## Swanky

Jen was very specific IIRC that she wanted to look very opposite Rachel.


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> I watched Horrible Bosses this past weekend..she was good in it...but the movie itself was *horrible*, imo..should have been called Horrible Movie, instead!!
> 
> 
> *Btw--bangs on her..not cute! (in the movie)*


I couldn't take my eyes off the bad wig.  Kate Hudson also wears bad wigs with ugly brown colouring and bangs to hide where the wig meets the hairline. 

No one wants to darken their hair for a move and production doesn't seem to want to splurge on expensive lace front wigs.


----------



## gsmom

I thought she was hot in Horrible Bosses.


----------



## Jahpson

poor Jen can't get away from that Rachel character. Give her a chance folks lol


----------



## Grace123

gsmom said:


> I thought she was hot in Horrible Bosses.



I'm not a guy and I'm not into girls at all, but seeing her bod under that lab coat with only underwear on, who even NOTICED that wig?


----------



## gsmom

Grace123 said:


> I'm not a guy and I'm not into girls at all, but seeing her bod under that lab coat with only underwear on, who even NOTICED that wig?


 
yep, I had a bow chicka wow wow moment as well.


----------



## sammie_sue

gsmom said:


> yep, I had a bow chicka wow wow moment as well.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston with Chelsea Handler at the Glamour Women of the Year 2011 (November 7).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## sammie_sue

^Beautiful


----------



## MJDaisy

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston with Chelsea Handler at the Glamour Women of the Year 2011 (November 7).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



uhh wtf is chelsea wearing?


----------



## Swanky

she looks gorgeous!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux arriving at the Museum Of Modern Art in New York City, NY (November 7).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Swanky

guess she doesn't get botox in her forehead! lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She loves herself a strappy sandal.


----------



## savvy23

BagOuttaHell said:


> She loves herself a strappy sandal.



She does and she looks fabulous every single time!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux spotted by Nellos Restaurant in NYC (November 8).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^She looks great as usual. Can't get enough of her casual style.   She also looked beautiful at the event and I like those strappy heels on her too.


----------



## Jahpson

I always loved her cold weather styles.


----------



## Nat

Love the color of her scarf!


----------



## keychain

I love the pictures of Jen with Chelsea.


----------



## xikry5talix

Her bf cleans up well


----------



## keychain

xikry5talix said:


> Her bf cleans up well



Yes, Justin does.


----------



## hmwe46

I almost never comment in these kinds of threads (but I love checking out Jen's fashion).

Anyway, I have to say that I love the way Justin Theroux looks like he is taking charge: he always has her hand or is slightly in front, in an almost protective gesture, and very much leading the way.  

Whereas in all the pics with her and John Mayer, she always seemed to be in the lead, steering him, leaning into him, which made for a very unattractive picture. It made her seem older and bossy and much more into him than he was into her.  IMHO


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux out in Beverly Hills (November 27).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

^The beanie..not a good look on him..


----------



## KatsBags

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^The beanie..not a good look on him..



He looks like "Where's Waldo"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Jayne1

hmwe46 said:


> I almost never comment in these kinds of threads (but I love checking out Jen's fashion).
> 
> *Anyway, I have to say that I love the way Justin Theroux looks like he is taking charge: he always has her hand or is slightly in front, in an almost protective gesture, and very much leading the way.*
> 
> Whereas in all the pics with her and John Mayer, she always seemed to be in the lead, steering him, leaning into him, which made for a very unattractive picture. It made her seem older and bossy and much more into him than he was into her.  IMHO


I noticed that too.  He's very demonstrative with her and I think she likes that.  Haven't seen it with the other "boyfriends" that I doubted were boyfriends anyway.

This one is the real deal - I said it from the beginning, it was so obvious just looking at their body language.


----------



## simona7

Oh wow! Looks like she really is pregnant! Congrats to her!!!

http://www.hollyscoop.com/jennifer-aniston/report-jennifer-aniston-is-six-months-pregnant.html


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm happy for her! yay!


----------



## plumaplomb

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston with Chelsea Handler at the Glamour Women of the Year 2011 (November 7).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



What shoes are these?  They are incredible.  Do you think they are relatively comfortable?  I need to know where to find these!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Does anyone know if that is her dog or his? I just read something about her adopting a dog back before the holidays but no one knew what breed it was or any information about it. Just curious to see what she adopted.


----------



## buzzytoes

NM I am dumb


----------



## kiwishopper

Jennifer doesn't like to wear a bra alot of the times.... T_T


----------



## HauteMama

So... the "report" just said that she has a visibly larger mid-section and that her unidentified friend said Jen said she would always be pregnant someday? That's hardly confirmation... I agree that those photos look suspiciously like a baby bump, but she's been quoted in interviews a number of times saying that people claim she's pregnant everytime she eats a sandwich. I cannot imagine her keeping it secret for 6 months.


----------



## razorkiss58

I could see her trying to keep it hush hush if maybe she's had problems having or keeping a baby full term.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't see how she would be six months... I'm no expert, I've never been pregnant... but she doesn't look big enough for six months...?


----------



## karo

She doesn't look pregnant to me, but I think it would've been great if she was.


----------



## kcf68

Yes she does not look 6 mos. pregnant!  She would of had tons of kids by now with all the false reports...


----------



## HauteMama

And I am sure that this is as "reliable" as the report saying she was pregnant, but:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mours-showing-slim-figure-Justin-Theroux.html

I think the point is that no one will know unless and until she decides to make a statement about it. At least I won't believe it until she confirms.


----------



## Jayne1

Most recent pictures (January 2012) - they have the same mouth...


----------



## buzzytoes

Yeahhhhh I don't see a six month pregnant belly there.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is the most genuine relationship she has had since her divorce. IMO.

And I think it is cute when couples interlock their fingers while holding hands.


----------



## simona7

Oh the plot thickens! I guess we won't know until she announces something but she has kept a low profile lately.
I agree I think this relationship is real and I like them together.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like this relationship for her. She seems happy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^same


----------



## kristinized

I hope she doesn't announce it (if she's pregnant), but keeps it low key. The media will turn it into a circus, and prob find a way to bring in Brad and Angelina.


----------



## Ritovskyta

^oh, yeah. that's for sure.
I don't know why do still sell. 
It isn't like anyone is buying that anymore.


----------



## jennytalula

kristinized said:


> I hope she doesn't announce it (if she's pregnant), but keeps it low key. The media will turn it into a circus, and prob find a way to bring in Brad and Angelina.



Yeah, I've been wondering how Jen managed to be so low key recently. There's rarely a new report on her, and usually she is hunted by paparazzis. I truly wish for her to be pregnant, and I also hope no one will know until she wants us to. She so deserves respect and privacy.


----------



## Ritovskyta

^I don't think she was hunted by paps. ( well, she was, but she managed to evade them) I think tabs would use old pics and play with any sort of rumor around.

if any I think she's way less private now. Before we would get glimpses of her in and out of cars or pics from long lenses when she was in Vacations.

Now is like she's more free and unafraid, she can walk the street like any of us. There's way more new candids of her now that they have been for the past few years ..


----------



## Swanky

http://www.tmz.com/2012/01/24/jennifer-aniston-bel-air-mansion-purchases-buys/#.Tx9uNTU87HE
JENNIFER ANISTON
Buys SICKEST Mansion Ever!!!

















Jennifer Aniston is about to become the proud owner of an estate you will never be able to afford ... TMZ has learned.

Sources tells us ... Jennifer has purchased an 8,500 square foot mansion in Bel Air. The asking price was $24 million, but we're told Jennifer got it for a bargain -- only $21 mil.

The Mid Century house has 4 bedrooms and 6 bathrooms and unobstructed city and ocean views. The estate is just shy of 2 acres ... and in Bel Air, that's HUGE. And get this ... it even has a vineyard!

Jennifer's realtor is Jade Mills from Coldwell Banker in Bev Hills. Mills is having a good month. She repped Avril Lavigne, who sold her $8.5 million mansion to L.A. Clippers star Chris Paul last week.

We're told Jennifer will officially get the title to her new pad tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Meh....not my cup of tea..I prefer traditional style houses. 21 mil? 


Her 6 months pregnant? Doesn't look like it..............


----------



## AEGIS

how does a house that large have so few bedrooms?


----------



## Swanky

Without going into too much deets about my own home, I can say it's not that weird. 
There's lots of room for entertaining when a home is that size - media/theatre room, billiards room, formals, etc. . . 

That style isn't my cup 'o tea either  None of her homes or Brad Pitt's home ever appealed to me.


----------



## Jayne1

Here are more pictures to add to Swanky's...
*
I'm in LOVE...*


----------



## Jayne1

Look at the grounds!

And is that the front door?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Still...21 mil??  Sorry...that's a lot of cash for that place, IMHO!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Didn't she say she wanted a simpler life now and thus that's why she sold her previous mansion? So much for that, lol. 

On the other hand - I like the new house.


----------



## simona7

^^She did say that. LOL, I guess she changed her mind!


----------



## HauteMama

I like the grounds a lot, but the house? Not my style.


----------



## cakegirl

I love modern styles , so I think it has a lot of potential. I can't wait to see it after she decorates.


----------



## karo

I really like her new house.


----------



## GSDlover

Not my style either, too many sharp angles.


----------



## Swanky

Guess she's not pregnant!

http://www.people.com/people/news/0,,3,00.html

*Jennifer Aniston Drinks Dirty Martinis on Double Date
*Originally posted 01/24/2012 06:00AM

Jennifer Aniston and beau Justin Theroux surfaced in Los Angeles again this weekend, this time for dinner at West Hollywood's Fig & Olive. 

The couple joined Aniston's Horrible Bosses costar Jason Bateman and his expectant wife, Amanda Anka, and spent more than three hours catching up. Aniston, looking "absolutely stunning" in a black cocktail dress, according to an onlooker, ordered a dirty martini and organic chicken breast, while Bateman sampled the rosemary lamb chops. Everyone split crostini and zucchini carpaccio &#8211; plus an apple tart for dessert. 

The actress and her boyfriend, back in town from Telluride, were "attentive and coupley" throughout the meal. &#8211;Melody Chiu


----------



## Nat

Love her new mansion!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her new house is fab!


----------



## DivineMissM

Not a huge fan of that house, too cold for my taste.  It could look totally different with different furnishings though.  The grounds are gorgeous!


----------



## MJDaisy

not my kind of house either...I like a more homey feel....but still nice! and heck i'd take it if i *had* to


----------



## Jayne1

MJDaisy said:


> not my kind of house either...I like a more homey feel....but still nice! and heck i'd take it if i *had* to


If someone forced me, I could enjoy this outdoor area and weather...


----------



## buzzytoes

I love the outdoor areas, not so much the inside but I am not into the modern design schemes.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The location seems amazing, but don't count me in as a fan of the design. I'm not much into modern houses either


----------



## nillacobain

buzzytoes said:


> I love the outdoor areas, not so much the inside but I am not into the modern design schemes.


 
Same here-


----------



## Nat

At Directors Guild Awards


----------



## cakegirl

She looks fantastic!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WHat's that clutch?

Her best accessory is still Justin though


----------



## katelove477

looking hottttttt


----------



## terebina786

I just love this woman! She looks amazing.


----------



## Grace123

Best looking Celeb couple ever!


----------



## Jayne1

^^ So happy and content too!


----------



## baghag411

They look like they were made for each other!


----------



## kcf68

Yep definatly 6 months pregnant!!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jen looks happy, I like it.


----------



## bisousx

They look so happy! Good for her.


----------



## DivineMissM

They look great!


----------



## emcosmo1639

She looks really happy (and gorgeous, as always!)


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## susieserb

Nat said:


> At Directors Guild Awards




Waaaaaah JA does look great but she does NOT look pregnant?


----------



## karo

Gorgeous!


----------



## karo

On the cover of March InStyle


----------



## karo

Some highlights from the interview:
*On her culinary skills:*
"I'd love to say I'm an accomplished cook, but I don't have any  signature dishes. I'm good at breakfast - I make great eggs. My father  gave me a little recipe. It's all in the seasoning. But it's a Greek  secret. I won't give it away!"
*On the most annoying misconception about her:*
"Which one? There are so many. I would say the triangle with my  ex-husband - and that there's a feud there. It's constant. It's a story  headline that won't go away, but it's a money thing - [people make money  off] a story that has nothing to do with reality."
*On her favorite thing about boyfriend Justin Theroux's style:*
"First of all, he has great style - it's very specific, and it has been  his style forever. Has it influenced mine? No, but I know people say it  has.'Oh, look, you're dressing alike.' And I think, no I'm not. I've had  this jacket for three years!"
*On what career she'd pick if she had to change:*
"Directing. I was very proud of producing and directing for the  beautiful project 'Five.' Or I'd love to be a dermatologist. I'd be so  obsessive about it. I'm fascinated by skin, products, and lasers. I go  on the Internet and read all about it. I call it 'laser porn.'"
*On the biggest risk she's taken in life:*
"I'm not sure. Just walking out of the house can be a risk!"


source: celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## pond23

^ Great photos of Jen in InStyle! I need to renew my subscription to that mag.


----------



## Swanky

ooooooh these photos are great!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great!


----------



## kcf68

Looking good!!!


----------



## MarieG

She looks amazing!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Love the pics...she looks fantastic!


----------



## nicole2730

she looks AMAHHHHHH-ZZZZINNNNGGG!!
love that quote: walking out of the house can be a risk. funny girl.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Jan is naturally beautiful and healthy!


----------



## simona7

Great pics. And I agree with her - I think her style is similar to Justin's before they got together. She's worn black/leather boots and jackets for a long time.


----------



## Jahpson

beautiful eyes


----------



## imgg

Go Jen!  I love her- great photos!


----------



## knics33

emcosmo1639 said:


> Love the pics...she looks fantastic!


 

I agree - she looks great!


----------



## greenpaix

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## littlerock

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2012/01/24/jennifer-aniston-bel-air-mansion-purchases-buys/#.Tx9uNTU87HE
> JENNIFER ANISTON
> Buys SICKEST Mansion Ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is about to become the proud owner of an estate you will never be able to afford ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources tells us ... Jennifer has purchased an 8,500 square foot mansion in Bel Air. The asking price was $24 million, but we're told Jennifer got it for a bargain -- only $21 mil.
> 
> The Mid Century house has 4 bedrooms and 6 bathrooms and unobstructed city and ocean views. The estate is just shy of 2 acres ... and in Bel Air, that's HUGE. And get this ... it even has a vineyard!
> 
> Jennifer's realtor is Jade Mills from Coldwell Banker in Bev Hills. Mills is having a good month. She repped Avril Lavigne, who sold her $8.5 million mansion to L.A. Clippers star Chris Paul last week.
> 
> We're told Jennifer will officially get the title to her new pad tomorrow.




LOL.. Jade Mills is my best friend's MIL. I didn't know she rep'd JA until I read your post. I knew about Avril's sale, which was really done by her Son Zach Quittman (my BF's DH).


----------



## susieserb

littlerock said:


> LOL.. Jade Mills is my best friend's MIL. I didn't know she rep'd JA until I read your post. I knew about Avril's sale, which was really done by her Son Zach Quittman (my BF's DH).



Too cool!


----------



## susieserb

karo said:


> On the cover of March InStyle



If the rumors are true that Angelina Jolie is jealous of JA; this will only fuel the fire


----------



## Grace123

WOW those Pics!!!!!! Just amazing!


----------



## Swanky

^^I don't think Aj is jealous of Jen or vice versa.  I am betting that they have the same feelings the rest of us would have this many years after the split.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Isn't there a quote from her in that issue even, or something else coming out, that states exactly that? I wish I could find it...


----------



## Bzemom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^I don't think Aj is jealous of Jen or vice versa. I am betting that they have the same feelings the rest of us would have this many years after the split.


 
Which camp stirs up the rumors to keep it in the gossip columns?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I'm gonna put an educated guess on the tabs themselves. They need something to talk about, they make something out of nothing, or drag on a long dead story themselves. I honestly don't think they need the benefit of some celeb's 'people' calling them up.


----------



## Nat

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I'm gonna put an educated guess on the tabs themselves. They need something to talk about, they make something out of nothing, or drag on a long dead story themselves. I honestly don't think they need the benefit of some celeb's 'people' calling them up.




This 



karo said:


> Some highlights from the interview:
> *On the most annoying misconception about her:*
> "Which one? There are so many. I would say the triangle with my  ex-husband - and that there's a feud there. It's constant. I*t's a story headline that won't go away, but it's a money thing - [people make money off] a story that has nothing to do with reality."*


----------



## Swanky

I agree. These are "real" celebs, lol!  They get followed, they don't have to ask.


----------



## Jayne1

Bzemom said:


> Which camp stirs up the rumors to keep it in the gossip columns?


I was watching a news show last year and they were interviewing some of the top-level publicists, like Donnie Deutsch and Ken Sunshine... and they were talking about what the PR people do to keep their clients names in the news.

Apparently the PR people love stuff like keeping the Jolie-Aniston feud going, especially if one of the actresses has not done anything for a while, it  keeps their names in the news and keeps people talking about them.

I'm sure Jennifer Ansiton is sick of it, especially because she has moved on (although she herself talks about it too, if only to say she's tired of talking about it) but I wouldn't be surprised if her PR person is not tired of it at all and uses it during a dry spell.


----------



## karo

Jennifer and Paul Rudd on the GQ cover
Some highlights. For more, be sure to visit  GQ! *On on whether she dreams of escape:*
"I have to say that I felt a real connection doing this movie because,  in a kind of parallel universe, I was escaping. We shot in this little  town called Clarkesville, Georgia."
*On whether she had any run-ins with locals in Clarkesville:*
"Hillbillies? Squealing pigs? Mostly we were just living in peace. It was peaceful. There were no paparazzi."
*On residents at her new NYC apartment becoming upset and how she thinks she could prevent constant paparazzi coverage:*
"I guess, like, in an underground parking structure. I think it's also  people getting used to you being there. Then it eases up. I used to  think, 'They're so much cooler in New York. They don't bother you in New  York!' People would always say that. I don't quite understand it, to be  honest."
*On the recent twin rumors:*
"well, I recently quit smoking, and you do put on some extra pounds. It  makes a difference, especially if you're not 20. I think people maybe  want me to have a kid now."
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Two more


----------



## MarieG

She looks fantastic!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the shoes. She should wear these styles more often.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks uncomfy in the last pic, lol.


----------



## Nathalya

She looks amazing! Paul is a cutie


----------



## DivineMissM

That photoshoot is adorable.  

Apparently she and Justin have adopted a dog!  A pitbull mix named Sophie!  I think I love her even more now.

http://www.examiner.com/dogs-in-national/jennifer-aniston-adopts-a-pit-bull-mix

&quot;Fans have admired Jennifer Aniston's gorgeous hair, appreciated her natural beauty, voted her the "best body" and now they can applaud her recent choice for a new canine companion.

According to People Pets, Aniston confirmed to GQ magazine that she and boyfriend, Justin Theroux, recently adopted a Pit bull/boxer mix named Sophie.

Several sources reveal that the adoption took place from the Utah-based animal rescue, Best Friends.

Celebrities who adopt from animal rescues...who could ask for anything more.

Congratulations to Sophie, Aniston and Theroux!&quot;


----------



## Nat

What a fun shoot! Looks like they got the same color lipstick on...


----------



## Jayne1

Nat said:


> Looks like they got the same color lipstick on...


I was thinking that!  It's a nice colour too.


----------



## *want it all*

Such pretty photos, and her bod is just FANTASTIC!  

I'm glad she adopted a new dog, as I'm sure it was devastating when Norman passed away.  

I love that Jen went the adoption route vs the private breeder route.  Gives those dogs in the shelters/humane societies a shot at a happy home.


----------



## Samia

Great photo shoot! She looks amazing and yes it looks like the same lipstick shade on both of them LOL!


----------



## Northergirl

ET showed the photo shoot a few days ago and her abs and legs did not look like they do in the pics above. These pics are totally photoshopped. It's to bad they did that as she has a fantastic body and she doesn't need to have the photos redone.


----------



## imgg

Northergirl said:


> ET showed the photo shoot a few days ago and her abs and legs did not look like they do in the pics above. These pics are totally photoshopped. It's to bad they did that as she has a fantastic body and she doesn't need to have the photos redone.



They do that on just about all photos.


----------



## Jahpson

Love the pics! so fun


----------



## karo

At  the Los Angeles premiere of "Wanderlust" (February 16).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## MarieG

Hmm usually love her outfits but not the latest one...


----------



## Nat

marieg said:


> hmm usually love her outfits but not the latest one...



+1


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that!  It's a nice colour too.




HAHA, I'd love to know what color it is! She looks great in the GQ pics


----------



## emcosmo1639

Not a fan of that dress...but her eyes really pop!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ha. I like this outfit on her. Much better than her usual.


----------



## DivineMissM

I like the dress.  And shoes.  And hair and makeup.  She looks great!


----------



## Jayne1

Now that's great hair!


----------



## Swanky

I wish I could keep from tucking mine behind my ear!  I'm always amazed my people who can keep from doing it!


----------



## littlerock

DivineMissM said:


> I like the dress.  And shoes.  And hair and makeup.  She looks great!



I agree. I love that whole outfit. I think she looks amazing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Paul..


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> If the rumors are true that Angelina Jolie is jealous of JA; this will only fuel the fire



LOL I said "IF"!!


----------



## Bentley1

Anyone else noticing a bit of a baby bump thing going on, or is it just the dress?  People has pics of her in this dress from the side and there is quite the bump in her belly area.

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20571139,00.html#21121916

Jen is usually SO thin I've never seen her belly protrude even a little, so it really stood out to me.

Her hair, skin and eyes look fabulous!!


----------



## Grace123

I read somewhere that she said she quit smoking and has gained a few pounds. I think the extra weight looks pretty darn good!


----------



## AEGIS

i love love love this dress!


----------



## Bentley1

Grace123 said:


> I read somewhere that she said she quit smoking and has gained a few pounds. I think the extra weight looks pretty darn good!



I agree, I like the healthier look on her as well.  She looks great.

I was just wondering if she might be pregnant b/c her belly area looks quite different to me.


----------



## Swanky

about a week ago we saw her in bikini pics and she said in an interview "you heard it here folks, I'm not pregnant!"


----------



## vink

susieserb said:
			
		

> LOL I said "IF"!!



She should be.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.eonline.com/news/true_false_jennifer_aniston_removed/295406
*So True? So False? Jennifer Aniston Removed Bare-Breasts Scene in Wanderlust for Justin Theroux?!*

Why would she do that to us?!

OK, before we get a little annoyed that there might have been an opportunity to see Jennifer Aniston's breasts in Wanderlust, let's discuss what's been floating around the interwebs.

Rumor has it the actress pulled a frontal topless scene from the flick and asked if it could be replaced with a less racy version in respect to her boyfriend, Justin Theroux. What a lucky guy, eh?

But before we give her too many brownie points for being a pretty awesome GF, we should tell you that this story is...

So false!

A rep for the movie confirmed to E! News that this is not true.

Moreover, Aniston's publicist, Stephen Huvane, denied that Jen had anything to do with the changes, telling TheWrap.com, "The scene is how it was always supposed to be."

Apparently the scene features Aniston going topless in front of TV news cameras, but we will be seeing her topless from behind, with her bare breasts shown pixelated on TV screens, as they would appear on a TV news broadcast.

We were so close!


----------



## Swanky

http://movies.broadwayworld.com/art...e-Star-on-Hollywood-Walk-of-Fame-222-20120217

The Hollywood Chamber of Commerce will honor Jennifer Aniston with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame on February 22, 2012 at  in front of the W Hollywood Hotel at the famous corner of Hollywood and Vine.

Jennifer Aniston was born in Sherman Oaks, California. Her family moved to New York City when her father was cast in a role on the daytime drama &#8220;Love ofLife.&#8221; As an eleven-year-old student at the Rudolf Steiner School in New York City, shejoined the drama club and her experience there encouraged her to pursue acting as acareer. She then studied further at New York&#8217;s High School of the Performing Arts. After she graduated in 1987, she landed roles in the off-Broadway production For Dear Life, at New York&#8217;s Public Theater, and Dancing on Checker&#8217;s Grave.

Aniston&#8217;s television career then started after being cast as a series regular on &#8220;Molloy&#8221; and &#8220;The Edge.&#8221; She had guest-starring roles on &#8220;Quantum Leap&#8221; and &#8220;Burke&#8217;s Law&#8221; and a starring role in &#8220;Ferris Bueller.&#8221; She was then cast in perhaps her most well-known role as Rachel Green in the classic television comedy &#8220;Friends.&#8221; For her role as Rachel, she received five Emmy nominations, two SAG Award nominations and two Golden Globe nominations. She won an Emmy (2002) and a Golden Globe (2003) for Lead Actress in a Comedy. The generosity of her fans led to her winning five People&#8217;s Choice Awards.

During hiatus from &#8220;Friends,&#8221; Aniston pursued a budding film career. She had roles in THEN THERE WAS YOU, PICTURE PERFECT, DREAMS FOR AN INSOMNIAC, SHE&#8217;S THE ONE, ROCK STAR and THE OBJECT OF MY AFFECTION -- the first of her roles with Paul Rudd -- and BRUCE ALMIGHTY with Jim Carrey. One of her most critically-acclaimed roles was 2002&#8217;s THE GOOD GIRL with Jake Gyllenhaal, for which Aniston received an Independent Spirit Award nomination.

With the emotional end of &#8220;Friends&#8221; and her time as Rachel Green, Aniston devoted herself full-time to her movie career. She had starring roles in RUMOR HAS IT with Kevin Costner and Shirley Maclaine, DERAILED with Clive Owen and the box-office hit THE BREAK-UP with Vince Vaughn. For her role as a depressed housekeeper in director Nicole Holofcener&#8217;s FRIENDS WITH MONEY, the independent film which also starred Frances McDormand and Catherine Keener, Aniston received some of the best reviews of her career.

Proving her ability to navigate the world of both independent and studio-financed films, Aniston also co-starred in the box-office hits in the emotionally-moving MARLEY & ME with Owen Wilson and HE&#8217;S JUST NOT THAT INTO YOU. She also starred alongside leading men Gerard Butler in THE BOUNTY HUNTER and Aaron Eckhart in LOVE HAPPENS. Adam Sandler played her leading man in the comedy hit JUST GO WITH IT. After co-starring in THE SWITCH, her first film with Jason Bateman, Aniston and Bateman costarred in the box-office hit HORRIBLE BOSSES, which also starred Jason Sudeikis and Colin Farrell, and in which Aniston played a sexually insatiable dentist. On February 24, she will be seen opposite Paul Rudd in WANDERLUST, the new comedy from director David Wain and producer Judd Apatow, which will be released nationwide by Universal Pictures.

Aniston has also pursued her interest in directing. Her first film was the short &#8220;Room 10,&#8221; which was part of an award-winning short film series. She most recently directed one of an anthology of five short films, &#8220;Five,&#8221; which explores the impact of breast cancer on people&#8217;s lives and for which she received a DGA Award nomination.

Over the years, Aniston has been involved with numerous charitable organizations, including: St. Jude&#8217;s Children&#8217;s Research Hospital, Bear Necessities Pediatric Cancer Foundation, Habitat for Humanity, the Lili Claire Foundation, AmeriCares, GLAAD, Project A.L.S., the U.S. Campaign for Burma, Stand Up To Cancer and many others.

ABOUT THE HOLLYWOOD WALK OF FAME 

The Hollywood Walk of Fame is an internationally-recognized Hollywood icon. With approximately 24 star ceremonies annually broadcast around the world, the constant reinforcement provided to the public has made the Walk of Fame a top visitor attraction. The Hollywood Chamber of Commerce continues to administer the Walk of Fame as the representative of the City of Los Angeles. The Walk of Fame is a tribute to all of those who worked diligently to develop the concept and to maintain this world-class tourist attraction. The Walk of Fame is open to the public. No paid admission or assigned seating at star ceremonies.


----------



## Swanky

I'd be surprised if she's pregnant given that she just signed on for a new role a few days ago:

http://www.fusedfilm.com/2012/02/je...join-the-cast-of-jackie-brown-prequel-switch/
Jennifer Aniston and Dennis Quaid are joining the growing cast of Dan Schecter&#8217;s Switch. The movie is a prequel to Quentin Tarintino&#8217;s adaptation of Elmore Leonard&#8217;s Jackie Brown. Aniston and Quaid join Yasiin Bey, Ty Burrell, and John Hawkes. Switch follows two ex-cons Louis Gara and Ordell Robbie &#8211; played by Bey and Hawkes respectively &#8211; as they kidnap and ransom Mickey Dawson, the wife of a corrupt real-estate developer. However when the ransom never comes, the kidnappers and the wife team up to find another way to obtain the money.
According to Deadline, Jennifer Aniston will play as the kidnapped wife turned ****ed-off housewife Mickey Dawson, while Dennis Quaid will play as the corrupt real-estate developer. The movie has been described as a prequel to Leonard&#8217;s Rum Punch, which Quentin Tarantino turned into Jackie Brown. Schechter penned the script based on the novel of the same name.
Switch is something new for Aniston as we normally see her in some sort of rom-com drivel. So a change of comedic pace may just be the thing to get her out of that rut. Hopefully it all works in Aniston&#8217;s favor as she has the chance to show us that she still can be funny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so somebody finally purchased Jen a star...


----------



## Nat

She got caught smoking a couple of days ago....I saw the pictures on the Daily Mail. I believe it was her birthday party.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> so somebody finally purchased Jen a star...


I was wondering why no one ever paid for one before...


----------



## baghag411

She just looks happy and content!  The way it should be


----------



## wilding

baghag411 said:


> She just looks happy and content! The way it should be


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love Jen and Paul.


----------



## Chanel522

Grace123 said:


> I read somewhere that she said she quit smoking and has gained a few pounds. I think the extra weight looks pretty darn good!



In the March issue of InStyle she said she recently quit smoking and had gained a few pounds and would like to lose it but she's having a hard time.  She said it wasn't as easy to do as she had thought.  She also said she was going to start changing it up on the red carpet more often so maybe this is one of the first attempts.  I love her hair, but she always has great hair...just not in love with the dress or eye make-up.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston grins from ear to ear as she receives a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame on Wednesday (February 22) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 43-year-old Wanderlust actress was feted by her Just Go with It co-star, Adam Sandler, at a ceremony. Malin Akerman, who stars opposite Jennifer in Wanderlust, also attended.
> 
> Late last week, Jennifer premiered Wanderlust at the Mann Village Theatre.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Chanel Cruise 2012 dress.
> 
> 10+ pictures inside of Jennifer Aniston getting a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame&#133;


http://www.justjared.com/2012/02/22/jennifer-aniston-hollywood-walk-of-fame-star/


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston wore a sweet printed dress for her handprint ceremony on the Hollywood Walk of Fame this afternoon. She had the two main men in her life on hand, her dad John Aniston and boyfriend Justin Theroux. Jen also got support from her Wanderlust costar Malin Akerman and Just Go With It buddy Adam Sandler, who went casual in a t-shirt and khakis.
> 
> She kneeled down to put prints on a star that's located outside the W Hollywood Hotel, at the corners of Hollywood Boulevard and Vine Street. Justin was also present last Summer at Jen's Hand and Footprint Ceremony at Grauman's Chinese Theatre. Just like in July, Jen made sure to pay attention to Justin &mdash; today, she was pictured giving her break-dancing boyfriend Justin a big kiss.


http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-Walk-Fame-Pictures-21875565


----------



## MarieG

She looks fabulous and happy! Good for her!


----------



## Sarni

she looks great!!


----------



## Swanky

Victor Kiriakis!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Victor Kiriakis!!



 lol  I remember when I found out that was her dad, I was blown away!  lol  Is he still on Days?


----------



## iluvmybags

I know this is Jennifer's thread, but Justin was on ELLEN today and was so cute - it was his first talk show! - Ellen got him to break dance after Jen sent his "break dancing shoes" to Ellen! (Jen is on the show tomorrow)


----------



## iluvmybags

DivineMissM said:


> lol  I remember when I found out that was her dad, I was blown away!  lol  Is he still on Days?


----------



## Belle49

iluvmybags said:


> I know this is Jennifer's thread, but Justin was on ELLEN today and was so cute - it was his first talk show! - Ellen got him to break dance after Jen sent his "break dancing shoes" to Ellen! (Jen is on the show tomorrow)





He's adorable!


----------



## KatsBags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Victor Kiriakis!!



That was my first thought, too... and I haven't watched Days in years!


----------



## Swanky

lol!!  Jennifer was quoted as saying she's "obsessed w/ Justin's breakdancing" lol!


----------



## AEGIS

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! Jen in color


----------



## Sweetpea83

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2012/02/22/jennifer-aniston-hollywood-walk-of-fame-star/




Ugly dress!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

iluvmybags said:


> I know this is Jennifer's thread, but Justin was on ELLEN today and was so cute - it was his first talk show! - Ellen got him to break dance after Jen sent his "break dancing shoes" to Ellen! (Jen is on the show tomorrow)





Ewwwwe...he needs to STOP wearing skinny jeans!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

KatsBags said:


> That was my first thought, too... and I haven't watched Days in years!


My first thought too and I also haven't watched Days in decades... 

Justin has tiny, short legs in that Ellen clip when they pull back and show his full body dancing. Maybe it's just the angle...


----------



## iluvmybags

I love the dress she wore for the Walk of Fame ceremony.  I notice it's from Chanel's Cruise Collection - I'm sure it's far, far over my clothing budget, but I'd love to try it on!  I wonder if they might have it at the Chanel boutique


----------



## lovemysavior

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I know this is Jennifer's thread, but Justin was on ELLEN today and was so cute - it was his first talk show! - Ellen got him to break dance after Jen sent his "break dancing shoes" to Ellen! (Jen is on the show tomorrow)
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BJZnxP_zyw&sns=em">YouTube Link</a>



What a good sport he us!  Love him for her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

aww the pics of her and her dad, and her and Justin, at the HWF are great


----------



## Sarni

iluvmybags said:


> I love the dress she wore for the Walk of Fame ceremony. I notice it's from Chanel's Cruise Collection - I'm sure it's far, far over my clothing budget, but I'd love to try it on! I wonder if they might have it at the Chanel boutique


 
me too- and it is perfect for the occasion. 

She knew she would have to kneel, bend forward etc so it is comfortable and very appropriate!


----------



## tomz_grl

iluvmybags said:


> I know this is Jennifer's thread, but Justin was on ELLEN today and was so cute - it was his first talk show! - Ellen got him to break dance after Jen sent his "break dancing shoes" to Ellen! (Jen is on the show tomorrow)




This made me understand Jen's and his relationship. I don't think you would have ever caught Brad break dancing on Ellen and Jen needs to be with a guy that has the sense of humor to just break when the feeling hits...


----------



## spendalot

Sarni said:


> me too- and it is perfect for the occasion.
> 
> She knew she would have to kneel, bend forward etc so it is comfortable and very appropriate!



I agree! Hardly see her in dresses with prints, very refreshing. I like it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Victor Kiriakis! I haven't seen him in years. Looking very dapper.


----------



## littlerock

tomz_grl said:


> This made me understand Jen's and his relationship. I don't think you would have ever caught Brad break dancing on Ellen and Jen needs to be with a guy that has the sense of humor to just break when the feeling hits...



I absolutely loved this and them together as a couple. I want marriage and babies in their future.


----------



## littlerock

DC-Cutie said:


> so somebody finally purchased Jen a star...



Or Jen paid for it herself. Lord knows she has enough money to do so. Usually they will offer the celebrity a star on the sidewalk with a hefty bill attached, they can accept or decline. If the celeb has large studio backing, it's possible the studio purchased it but many celebs pay for the stars themselves.


----------



## Chamber Doll

awww Victor Kiriakis!! 

I used to be such a huge Days fan....haven't watched in years though.......nice to see him

the picture of him & Justin & him & Jen are sweet


I don't really post much (I'm a lurker).......but when I saw John Aniston I was like awwwwwww!!


----------



## simona7

Awww... Justin's so cute. I love that he went for it. I really like him for her. Hope it works out.
She looked beautiful for the HWF ceremony. Sometimes a print is really refreshing.


----------



## iluvmybags

I love it when Ellen gets her celebrity guests to pull the hidden camera prank (have you seen David Beckham's at Target? Hilarious!). I love it more that Jen went along with it


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen talks about Justin and how Ellen got him to break dance


----------



## Swanky

I think Jen is probably a lot of fun in her personal life!


----------



## spendalot

iluvmybags said:


> I love it when Ellen gets her celebrity guests to pull the hidden camera prank (*have you seen David Beckham's at Target? *Hilarious!). I love it more that Jen went along with it




Going to Youtube it right now!


P.S Ok, I saw it and almost died. Mental note to self: Whenever I am feeling down, look for this video.


----------



## iluvmybags

spendalot said:


> Going to Youtube it right now!
> 
> 
> P.S Ok, I saw it and almost died. Mental note to self: Whenever I am feeling down, look for this video.



 "If you stink, buy cologne, if you stink, buy cologne"

:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## simona7

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Jen is probably a lot of fun in her personal life!



I agree! Love that she doesn't take herself too seriously.


----------



## AEGIS

littlerock said:


> Or Jen paid for it herself. Lord knows she has enough money to do so. Usually they will offer the celebrity a star on the sidewalk with a hefty bill attached, they can accept or decline. If the celeb has large studio backing, it's possible the studio purchased it but many celebs pay for the stars themselves.



i didn't know this


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...having-a-baby-wont-bring-me-happiness-2012292
*Jennifer Aniston: Having a Baby Won't Bring Me Happiness
*
If Jennifer Aniston decides to one day have a child, it will be on her own terms.

During an interview on CBS This Morning Sunday, the Wanderlust actress complained that it's "very narrow-minded" for people to assume she's unhappy without a baby to nurture. "That doesn't measure the level of my happiness or my success in my life, in my achievements, in any of that."

The actress, who's currently dating Justin Theroux, 40, added that she doesn't give "a crap what other people think" and she's happier "than I've ever been."

At 43 years old, "I feel great," Aniston told host Gayle King. "I feel like I'm 30. I honestly didn't start to feel my best until was in my 30s. Physically, I started eating better and taking better care of my body, in terms of being physical and exercise."

"I think it's important every year to celebrate your birthday and be excited about it," an exuberant Aniston told King, 57. "I'm 43 and it's great!"


----------



## justkell

I heart her so much. This is one celeb I would really love to be friends with.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

... as long as she's quit smoking. That's arguably the worst thing you can do to your body. No amount of diet or exercise will make up for that sh*t :/


----------



## DivineMissM

justkell said:


> I heart her so much. This is one celeb I would really love to be friends with.



  Me too!    I hate how they make such a big deal about her not having children yet.  It's so weird.  I can't think of any other actress that they are so concerned about in that department.


----------



## Jahpson

I wish people would leave her alone with the baby story. The woman looks absolutely fantastic, her career may be funny but she has money in the bank, she is dating a man that some women would sell their left ovary for, friends and family who loves her, and she still gets to travel the world and pull endorsements! I think she is doing ok


----------



## DC-Cutie

Part of me believes she wants the questions. Because all she has to do is have the interviewer presented with "off limit" questions. End of story. No questions, no answers.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> Part of me believes she wants the questions. Because all she has to do is have the interviewer presented with "off limit" questions. End of story. No questions, no answers.



She's courted those questions, I think. I really don't believe that they would be asked in interviews if they weren't already pre-approved, so I think she likes the speculation because it keeps her name in the press.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has been answering those questions since 1995. She could put an end to it if she wanted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> She's courted those questions, I think. I really don't believe that they would be asked in interviews if they weren't already pre-approved, so I think she likes the speculation because it keeps her name in the press.



Clearly!  Without those questions, what else are folks going to talk to her about, since her acting is pretty horrible.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So true.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I agree too.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has been answering those questions since 1995. She could put an end to it if she wanted.





DC-Cutie said:


> Clearly!  Without those questions, what else are folks going to talk to her about, since her acting is pretty horrible.


I posted pages back that I saw some top PR people on a talk show and they said speculation like this makes the actor/actress still relevant.  Even when they have no projects to promote.

So endlessly keeping a topic, such as a spouse being lured away by another person, or whether a person is pregnant, is a good thing, according to the PR people.


----------



## sierrasun1

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has been answering those questions since 1995. She could put an end to it if she wanted.




I think partly, too, why people keep asking her about it is that she made such a point of giving the impression that she "wanted" kids when she was with Brad.  

I honestly don't think she ever wanted kids.  But, she is reluctant to say so (for numerous reasons probably).


----------



## imgg

She may not be the greatest actress but she's laughing all the way to the bank because she's sure made a lot of money doing it.


----------



## wilding

iluvmybags said:


> I love it when Ellen gets her celebrity guests to pull the hidden camera prank (have you seen David Beckham's at Target? Hilarious!). I love it more that Jen went along with it




Today just sucks balls, I needed that it made me laugh and forget things for a bit


----------



## ffwbe

sierrasun1 said:
			
		

> I think partly, too, why people keep asking her about it is that she made such a point of giving the impression that she "wanted" kids when she was with Brad.
> 
> I honestly don't think she ever wanted kids.  But, she is reluctant to say so (for numerous reasons probably).



Did she really? I swear I remember one of the big problems in their relationship is that Jen didn't want kids at the time.


----------



## Swanky

Jen had trouble conceiving IIRC. It was part if why she commented that he's missing a "sensitivity chip".


----------



## justkell

I think she was probably planning on getting pregnant  around the name "Rachel" got pregnant on Friends. During the off season she probably thought she would get pregnant so that when it came time to start filming again it could just be part of the show too. That's just my theory though 


And maybe, just maybe...she's not one of those celebs that needs to filter what people ask her. i'm sure her team probably says no Brad and Angelina question but other than that, have at it. Which I think is great.


----------



## KatsBags

justkell said:


> *I think she was probably planning on getting pregnant  around the time "Rachel" got pregnant on Friends. During the off season she probably thought she would get pregnant so that when it came time to start filming again it could just be part of the show too. That's just my theory though *



I've heard this before. It's why that pregnancy was written into the show.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She started a bunch of movies after Friends ended though.


----------



## Jahpson

imgg said:


> She may not be the greatest actress but she's laughing all the way to the bank because she's sure made a lot of money doing it.



Say that!


----------



## Swanky

^^right, because she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## bellajanie84

justkell said:


> I think she was probably planning on getting pregnant around the name "Rachel" got pregnant on Friends. During the off season she probably thought she would get pregnant so that when it came time to start filming again it could just be part of the show too. That's just my theory though
> 
> 
> And maybe, just maybe...she's not one of those celebs that needs to filter what people ask her. i'm sure her team probably says no Brad and Angelina question but other than that, have at it. Which I think is great.


 
From what I read along time ago she was pregnant and the writers wrote it into the season, then she lost the baby. There were always rumors on that miscarriage, and her infertility.  There was even some gossip mags that reported Ange never knew and was pi55ed off when she found out jen and Brad did get pregnant, because she felt like she was the special one to give him a baby.

Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## tomz_grl

bellajanie84 said:


> Ange never knew and was pi55ed off when she found out jen and Brad did get pregnant, because she felt like she was the special one to give him a baby.


 
Sadly, I could see that happening.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My opinion: They would be divorced by now regardless of Jolie.  

The signs were there before she ever entered the picture. Right around the time he filmed Troy. That is why they never had kids. I don't think it had anything to do with who wanted and who didn't. Two people knew that they were on shaky ground. No point in bringing a kid into the picture.


----------



## Nat

OMG, not again


----------



## bellajanie84

BagOuttaHell said:


> My opinion: They would be divorced by now regardless of Jolie.
> 
> The signs were there before she ever entered the picture. Right around the time he filmed Troy. That is why they never had kids. I don't think it had anything to do with who wanted and who didn't. Two people knew that they were on shaky ground. No point in bringing a kid into the picture.


 

After the miscarriage I think they had a rocky patch, Jen is even quoted as saying that by the time he met Angelina they were already having issues and she did not want to keep TTC. No point in having a bandaid baby.
I think with child or not, Brad would have fallen for Ang. However I doubt Ang would have been with him if he did have a baby


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I remember reading an interview with one of them and it was mentioned that they saw each other one time during the six months of filming Troy. I thought that was rather odd.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nat said:


> OMG, not again




You know what. That is a great point.

ha.


----------



## Nat

BagOuttaHell said:


> You know what. That is a great point.
> 
> ha.




Thank you


----------



## DivineMissM

I had never heard about a miscarriage.  That's so sad if it's true.  I can't imagine having to go on with the pregnancy/baby story line after that.


----------



## chinableu

She really looks happy now.


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> I had never heard about a miscarriage.  That's so sad if it's true.  I can't imagine having to go on with the pregnancy/baby story line after that.


I've never read/heard about it either.


----------



## meluvs2shop

tomz_grl said:


> This made me understand Jen's and his relationship. I don't think you would have ever caught Brad break dancing on Ellen and Jen needs to be with a guy that has the sense of humor to just break when the feeling hits...



_i loved the video! he seems like such a fun/quirky bf. just b/c you're in your 30s or 40s that doesn't mean you have to act like a stiff. 
it's quite endearing to have childlike qualities at times. _


----------



## justkell

anyone else ever catch on old episodes of Friends when Jennifer Aniston wore her engagement ring from Brad


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> I've never read/heard about it either.




Me neither...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Nat said:


> OMG, not again



LOLLL I love that smilie


----------



## pinkfeet

If jen had a miscarriage or trouble getting PG I am sure we would of heard about it since she likes playing victim ..she rode that divorce long and hard ... I too don't believe she ever wanted kids and it's easier to say she wanted them than to say no she wanted a career or her single life more.. even in todays society women are looked at odd, cold and calculated if they choose not to have kids and a family. If she couldn't I think she would of gotten many many interviews over and many sympathy covers ... and wow what a cover story .. Brad left and poor Jen couldnt have kids.. don't buy it. 

I never heard a reliable source for her TTC or miscarriage..she said it would of been a great time her to get PG when Rachel got PG but nope..wasn't a good time. 

I think fans WANT to believe she can't get PG..it's easier or something.. it's no biggie to me just fess up. Who cares?


----------



## Swanky

http://womansday.ninemsn.com.au/celebrity/celebrityheadlines/998935/jens-miscarriage-heartache

CELEBRITY HEADLINES
Jen's miscarriage heartache
Monday, December 7, 2009

Old wounds are reopened as Jen Aniston confronts the memory of the two babies she lost with Brad Pitt.
The tragic truth behind Jennifer Aniston&#8217;s split from ex-husband Brad Pitt has finally been revealed: she suffered two traumatic miscarriages during their marriage, and the emotional turmoil that followed tore the couple apart.

Celebrity biographer Ian Halperin has confirmed in his book, Brangelina Exposed, that Jen lost two babies, one in 2003, and the other in 2004, just months before the couple officially split.

The last poignant photographs of Brad and Jen &#8211; taken in January 2005 &#8211; show them walking arm in arm on a Caribbean beach, sadness etched on their faces. Just days later, they shocked the world by announcing they were separating.

At the time it was presumed they were simply mourning the end of their relationship, but Halperin&#8217;s shock revelations have cast a new light on the couple&#8217;s final months together.

&#8220;If a marriage is in trouble, a miscarriage can be the nail in the coffin,&#8221; says psychologist Sarah Calleja. &#8220;If a marriage is strong, it can help bond the couple over their shared grief.&#8221;

However, it seems their grief drove Brad into the arms of Angelina Jolie (above right), his co-star in Mr. & Mrs. Smith. Angelina has since admitted she and Brad fell in love while filming the movie. Jennifer, on the other hand, has always kept a stoic silence on the trauma she went through as Brad and Angelina went public with their relationship, resisting the temptation to dismiss stories that she was career-obsessed and did not want to have a family.

Halperin&#8217;s book even claims the rumours about Jen were spread by Angelina to deflect criticism of her for stealing Brad.

&#8220;I&#8217;ve always wanted to have children,&#8221; Jen simply said after the split, as gossip swirled that she had refused him children in favour of movie roles. &#8220;I would never give up that experience for a career.&#8221;

*Even Brad felt compelled to step forward and defend Jen, telling GQ magazine that any suggestion the relationship had ended over her refusal to have a baby was &#8220;bulls**t&#8221;.*


----------



## Cherrasaki

I remember yrs ago seeing pictures of Angelina and Brad filming on the set of Mr. & Mrs. Smith, I guessed then and there that she and Brad were probably hooking up.  I remember thinking that since Jen and Brad hadn't had any children as of yet that Brad would move on and into a relationship with Jolie. There were rumors back then that something was going on between the two of them during filming.  In retrospect I think there were signs that the marriage between Jen and Brad wasn't going well but I am sure that not being able to have children together and eventually meeting Angelina didn't help their relationship.  I think Brad himself has alluded in interviews that he wasn't getting what he wanted out of the relationship hence he dumped her and moved on.


----------



## pinkfeet

I don't think WomenDay is a reliable source? Jen didn't give an actual interview?? 

You could tell long before the mr and mrs movie started there was trouble in their marriage.. body language on the red carpet, in candids etc... .. but I still think she doesn't want kids if ever... If she has an interview where she did say from her lips she miscarried, can't have kids .. then I've never heard it or read it is what I am referring to. Brangalina the book is also unconfirmed ? Did Jen interview for this book? 

She keeps saying for 10 years she wants kids, will have them but never she had trouble, had a miscarriage, is trying, nada. She feels free to keep talking about Brad so I don't see why wouldn't bring up her past issues with her fertility or current issues since she is so "open" . If she didn't want to talk about her fertility she wouldn't bring up anything at all.. or say it's not our business.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20575380,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines
She made have initially made her mark playing New Yorker Rachel Green on Friends, but that doesn't mean the Big Apple was the right place for Jennifer Aniston. 

"We tried New York," the Wanderlust star, referring to herself and Justin Theroux, said Friday on Australian radio's The Kylie and Jackie O Show in Sydney, but "it felt like I was [living] in a fishbowl." 

And while, "Justin still has an apartment there &#8230; It was a little rough with the paparazzi. It didn't feel like the New York I grew up in and knew," notes Aniston, 43, who now calls L.A. home. 

As a result, Aniston's current happiness level is at "10-plus," she says, and her Zen approach to life is also a contributing factor. 

"You have a more relaxed sense of the world and life," she explains, "and you realize there's nothing to be taken too seriously besides doing your work and being a really good person."


----------



## LADC_chick

But how is LA a better option for paparazzi dodging? Between LA and NYC, I would guess that LA edges out NYC when it comes to paparazzi presence.


----------



## Grace123

"it seems their grief drove Brad into the arms of Angelina Jolie"

Brad's a bigger pig than even I suspected if this is true, which I kinda think it is.


----------



## imgg

Grace123 said:


> "it seems their grief drove Brad into the arms of Angelina Jolie"
> 
> Brad's a bigger pig than even I suspected if this is true, which I kinda think it is.



She's better off without him anyway.  While I don't agree with what Brad did, he did her a favor.  Just don't get BP hype or AJ.


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> She's better off without him anyway.  While I don't agree with what Brad did, he did her a favor.  *Just don't get BP hype or AJ*.



Me either. But then I think most celebs aren't worth the hype anymore.


----------



## imgg

Grace123 said:


> Me either. But then I think most celebs aren't worth the hype anymore.



I agree.  I think you have to be somewhat of a sociopath to be a celebrity.  Most celebs just don't have a lot of character IMO.  I do enjoy seeing what they are wearing though.


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> I agree.  I think you have to be somewhat of a sociopath to be a celebrity.  Most celebs just don't have a lot of character IMO.  I do enjoy seeing what they are wearing though.



Oh yeah! In that area, JA rules.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LADC_chick said:


> But how is LA a better option for paparazzi dodging? Between LA and NYC, I would guess that LA edges out NYC when it comes to paparazzi presence.



Yk, I think it's more of a case that LA is home for her now. She's lived there for years and she didn't adjust to NYC life even tho she lived there long ago. She's use to the paparazi scene in LA too. Plus the weather in LA is always nice.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Think what you want of her new movie, but that Jennifer Aniston is one class act. Allegedly. There's a new rumor circulating, compliments of Hollyscoop, that Jen recently sent a bouquet of flowers to the stealer of her husband, Angelina Jolie.
> 
> Supposedly, the reconciliation was initiated by Brad Pitt, who, for whatever reason, sent Jen a copy of In the Land of Blood and Honey, the movie Angelina just directed. In turn, Jen sent Ange flowers with a note "telling her how beautifully directed it was."
> 
> It's hard to say if this "reconciliation" is actually for real this time, as we're always hearing that these two ladies are fighting or "burying the hatchet once and for all." But Jen does seem extra chipper these days, thanks to her boyfriend, Justin Theroux. So maybe, just maybe, this is legit.


http://www.cafemom.com/group/107447/forums/read/15956789/Smarter_Savings_Valentines_Deals?prism_id=133879&utm_medium=sem2&utm_campaign=prism&utm_source=outbrain&utm_content=940.1312


----------



## Jahpson

Grace123 said:


> "it seems their grief drove Brad into the arms of Angelina Jolie"
> 
> Brad's a bigger pig than even I suspected if this is true, which I kinda think it is.



Exactly! Did he marry her just to have kids or because he loved her? Good luck with that one Angie


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am pretty sure Jennifer can get around New York without paparazzi like the thousands of other celebrities that live here.

Just stop calling them.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am pretty sure Jennifer can get around New York without paparazzi like the thousands of other celebrities that live here.
> 
> Just stop calling them.



I don't think JA has to call anyone. Certainly no more than any other celeb, including AJ, or Halle or anyone else of that stature. I mean did Ang have to call paps to watch her and Brad take the kids to McD's?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know what they do in California. I am talking about New York. New Yorkers do not give a crap about celebrities. And that is where she claims her life is a fishbowl because of paps.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know what they do in California. I am talking about New York. New Yorkers do not give a crap about celebrities. And that is where she claims her life is a fishbowl because of paps.



Her life IS a fishbowl and so is any other celeb that people love to read about or see pics of or watch whatever show or movie they happen to be on. And I honestly feel that from now until the end of time, she, and B&A will be followed and speculated upon simply because of the so-called triangle. I don't think it matters where they are, NYC, LA or Idaho.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> Her life IS a fishbowl and so is any other celeb that people love to read about or see pics of or watch whatever show or movie they happen to be on. And I honestly feel that from now until the end of time, she, and B&A will be followed and speculated upon simply because of the so-called triangle. *I don't think it matters where they are, NYC, LA or Idaho.*


Pretty sure they can get around Idaho and many other states with no one caring who they are.

Lots of celebs moved out of NYC/LA and never, ever get photographed living their lives.  It's always the same handful of clebs who are photographed over and over again in NYC or LA.


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> Pretty sure they can get around Idaho and many other states with no one caring who they are.
> 
> Lots of celebs moved out of NYC/LA and never, ever get photographed living their lives.  It's always the same handful of clebs who are photographed over and over again in NYC or LA.



Not that many have as much interesting history as this particular group of celebs. I doubt the paps would travel to Idaho to see Kevin Bacon, for example.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Demi Moore lived in Idaho, right? Or was it some other state? Can't recall exactly...


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Demi Moore lived in Idaho, right? Or was it some other state? Can't recall exactly...



I'm not sure. I just picked a random state, I could've picked my own but it's more likely that a celeb would hang in Idaho than Iowa. Heck, I would too, if I could.


----------



## imgg

Grace123 said:


> Her life IS a fishbowl and so is any other celeb that people love to read about or see pics of or watch whatever show or movie they happen to be on. And I honestly feel that from now until the end of time, she, and B&A will be followed and speculated upon simply because of the so-called triangle. I don't think it matters where they are, NYC, LA or Idaho.



JA doesn't strike me as someone who calls the paps, but when you sign up to be a celebrity all that money comes with a price tag.


----------



## lp640

Does she HAVE to live in LA or NYC?   Why do celebrities act like these are the only two cities in existence?  She could totally avoid paparazzi all together by moving to San Diego or Boston or something if she wanted to.  As awful an actor as she is and as terrible as her movies are, Jennifer Aniston is an established older actor and does NOT have to live in Hollywood like celebrities trying to make it big.  

She's probably lying anyway.  She'd die if she lived places like those with 0 paps.  She likes attention.  Nobody moves to LA/NYC to live a quiet life.  Me thinks that although she was papped a lot, she wasn't accepted in the "scene" in NY and it probably offended her.  Besides to bottom-feeder paps who sell pics to rags, nobody seemed to care about her. We saw her walking the streets a lot but never at those big wig NY events like she is at regularly in LA.   

And she seems so unstable ever since Brad dumped her.

And yes, Demi Moore raised her kids in Idaho.


----------



## AEGIS

a pap wouldn't go to Idaho to follow one celebrity.  where is the money in that? probably why Brad and Jolie live abroad mostly.  they get papped but not as often


----------



## lp640

AEGIS said:


> a pap wouldn't go to Idaho to follow one celebrity.  where is the money in that? probably why Brad and Jolie live abroad mostly.  they get papped but not as often



Bingo.

She comes off as crazy or confused or insecure. Going from house to house from city to city.   She sold her old Beverly Hills house because she said she woke up in a panic and realized her home was too big and she wanted to downsize ...then what does she do?  Sells the home, purchases 3 apartments in NYC and then later an even more expensive and bigger mansion than her old "too big"  home in LA. She's all over the place.

I don't buy for a second that she's content with her life.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is happier than she has ever been. Last time she was this happy was in 2011.


----------



## pinkfeet

lp640 said:


> Bingo.
> 
> She comes off as crazy or confused or insecure. Going from house to house from city to city.   She sold her old Beverly Hills house because she said she woke up in a panic and realized her home was too big and she wanted to downsize ...then what does she do?  Sells the home, purchases 3 apartments in NYC and then later an even more expensive and bigger mansion than her old "too big"  home in LA. She's all over the place.
> 
> I don't buy for a second that she's content with her life.



I really wish I was unhappy as her buying all these flipping houses left and right. 

Oh wait, I buy shoes. And bags. Maybe me and Jen should be friends....


----------



## Grace123

Happiness is fleeting and individualistic. You take it when and how you can get it and if she's happier than she's ever been, especially since 2011, more power  to her. 

That goes for anyone else too. 

Of course, it appears that several here know her intimately and can offer a lot more than just speculation on her thoughts and psychological state. I can't do that cause she never calls me anymore. 

But I still admire her style and her effortless chic, not to mention that healthy, rocking' bod.


----------



## iluvmybags

Grace123 said:


> Happiness is fleeting and individualistic. You take it when and how you can get it and if she's happier than she's ever been, especially since 2011, more power  to her.
> 
> That goes for anyone else too.
> 
> Of course, it appears that several here know her intimately and can offer a lot more than just speculation on her thoughts and psychological state. I can't do that cause she never calls me anymore.
> 
> But I still admire her style and her effortless chic, not to mention that healthy, rocking' bod.


:giggles:


----------



## Jayne1

lp640 said:


> *Does she HAVE to live in LA or NYC?   Why do celebrities act like these are the only two cities in existence?*  She could totally avoid paparazzi all together by moving to San Diego or Boston or something if she wanted to.  As awful an actor as she is and as terrible as her movies are, Jennifer Aniston is an established older actor and does NOT have to live in Hollywood like celebrities trying to make it big.
> 
> She's probably lying anyway.  She'd die if she lived places like those with 0 paps.  She likes attention.  Nobody moves to LA/NYC to live a quiet life.  Me thinks that although she was papped a lot, she wasn't accepted in the "scene" in NY and it probably offended her.  Besides to bottom-feeder paps who sell pics to rags, nobody seemed to care about her. We saw her walking the streets a lot but never at those big wig NY events like she is at regularly in LA.
> 
> And she seems so unstable ever since Brad dumped her.
> 
> And yes, Demi Moore raised her kids in Idaho.


Exactly. Julia Roberts used to be photographed all the time and then she moved to some farm in some state that isn't NY or CA and we _never_ see pics of her going to the market.


----------



## Swanky

I think Jen and most other celebs don't mind some paps.  I'm guessing there's some issues specifically that's she's had in NYC.  She's a Cali girl, maybe her being a new NYer puts a bigger bounty on her for them there


----------



## Cherrasaki

^ I think so too. Her move probably had more to do with her being more comfortable and used to living in LA.  Plus the weather is much nicer year round.  Regarding the paparazzi, Jen is a tabloid staple. She is going to be followed by the paps whether she lives in LA or NYC. I think that most celebs don't mind the attention that they get on some level but when it infringes on their privacy thats when it becomes obtrusive to them. The paparazzi go too far at times. Some of them are almost like stalkers with cameras. Do I feel sorry that these celebs have to deal with the paparazzi? Yes and no.


----------



## Grace123

I guess I don't feel sorry for celebs when they complain about paps. I mean they do ANYTHING to get fame and fortune, and the paps are just a part of that.


----------



## Jahpson

Grace123 said:


> Happiness is fleeting and individualistic. You take it when and how you can get it and if she's happier than she's ever been, especially since 2011, more power  to her.
> 
> That goes for anyone else too.
> 
> _Of course, it appears that several here know her intimately and can offer a lot more than just speculation on her thoughts and psychological state. I can't do that cause she never calls me anymore._
> 
> But I still admire her style and her effortless chic, not to mention that healthy, rocking' bod.


----------



## MarieG

grace123 said:


> happiness is fleeting and individualistic. You take it when and how you can get it and if she's happier than she's ever been, especially since 2011, more power  to her.
> 
> That goes for anyone else too.
> 
> _of course, it appears that several here know her intimately and can offer a lot more than just speculation on her thoughts and psychological state. I can't do that cause she never calls me anymore. :d_
> 
> but i still admire her style and her effortless chic, not to mention that healthy, rocking' bod.



lol!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1681225/jennifer-aniston-engaged-justin-theroux.jhtml







Could it be that Jennifer Aniston and her actor beau, Justin Theroux, are tying the knot?

The actress is sparking engagement rumors after being spotted in New York City on Thursday wearing a sparkling piece of bling on the finger that traditionally adorns an engagement ring. Aniston has yet to comment on the dazzling piece of jewelry.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...nds-almost-400-day-on-her-body/#ixzz1pKRagl7v





Jennifer Aniston spends almost $400 a day on her body, report says

Jennifer Aniston was recently dubbed the "Hottest Woman of All Time" by Men's Health magazine but, according to a new report, the "Wanderlust" spends $141, 037 a year maintaining her appearance.
That breaks down to almost $400 each and every day.
The website Shine has broken down what Aniston spends to retain her youthful glow, her golden locks and her taut body, based on the products and services that the star has sung the praises of.
Aniston recently revealed to Conan O'Brien that she is a fan of expensive laser peels, which cost $295 a pop, even if they leave her looking like a "battered burn victim for a week."
In addition, Aniston reportedly uses a $450 neck ointment by Euoko, and Mila Moursi Rejuvenating Serum which costs $350. She also regularly splurges on Tracie Martyn Red Carpet Facials that costs a reported $450. The star also uses a slew of other products, in addition to cosmetics.
As for Aniston's hair, her cuts with Chris McMillan, the creator of "The Rachel," cost a reported $600. The star also gets highlights from colorist Michael Canale, whose rate is reportedly $320.
But it's Aniston's famous body which costs the most to maintain.
Aniston frequents trainer and pal Mandy Ingber for private yoga sessions, which the site estimates cost $900 a week. Aniston has said that it is worth every penny of Ingber's steep fee. "I feel like I am getting a meditation, a workout and time with my friend, all rolled into one hour," Aniston has said in the past.
Aniston is also reported to bankroll nutritionist Carrie Wiatt, whose consultation fee is $300 and whose home delivery service reportedly costs $385 a week.


----------



## bisousx

Whatever she's doing is clearly working. I've always wondered if those ultra expensive facials actually work though.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Can't take it with you. Her hair stylists earn every penny on their extensions technique alone.


----------



## PinkTruffle

She definitely takes care of herself well.


----------



## pinkfeet

Laser isn't usually that cheap at 300, I call BS on this story as they raised the price of other items and were too low on others, they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I really wish that I could afford the same treatments.  I love her hair and would kill for her stylist!

She was spotted yesterday wearing what looked to be an engagement ring.  I hope it's true!


----------



## Chanel522

I've never been a huge JA fan, but shew grown on me a little bit recently.  She looks her age though and if she didn't spend that much on herself yearly, daily, whatever, I can't imagine how she would look!  My guess is that a lot of tPF members who are her age look equally as good if not better and spend nowhere near that much.  Sun damage and genetics you just can't really change.


----------



## Swanky

cosmogrl5 said:


> I really wish that I could afford the same treatments.  I love her hair and would kill for her stylist!
> 
> She was spotted yesterday wearing what looked to be an engagement ring.  I hope it's true!



I posted it 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1681225/jennifer-aniston-engaged-justin-theroux.jhtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that Jennifer Aniston and her actor beau, Justin Theroux, are tying the knot?
> 
> The actress is sparking engagement rumors after being spotted in New York City on Thursday wearing a sparkling piece of bling on the finger that traditionally adorns an engagement ring. Aniston has yet to comment on the dazzling piece of jewelry.


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> Laser isn't usually that cheap at 300, I call BS on this story as they raised the price of other items and were too low on others, they have no idea what they are talking about.


I agree -- also I bet she's doing many more procedures than they even mentioned.

However, she makes her living on a 50 foot screen.  Would't be surprised if Tom Cruise et al. are spending the same amounts.


----------



## DivineMissM

Chanel522 said:


> I've never been a huge JA fan, but shew grown on me a little bit recently.  She looks her age though and if she didn't spend that much on herself yearly, daily, whatever, I can't imagine how she would look!  My guess is that a lot of tPF members who are her age look equally as good if not better and spend nowhere near that much.  Sun damage and genetics you just can't really change.



  Nothing wrong with looking your age.  I love the fact that she still looks natural and not like she's trying to look 25 like some other actresses her age. 

   And I bet Tom Cruise spends more than that on his "upkeep".  Remember, he also as to buy lifts for all his shoes.


----------



## punkin pie

She is so beautiful!  I'd love to know what she really does to maintain her good looks.  She doesn't have that plastic surgery "look" (thank goodness) and seems to be again naturally, but just BETTER!   Sign me up for those peels!


----------



## justkell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I posted it




That looks like her "Jennifer" ring to me. It's just catching the light right making it look "sparkly and shiny".


----------



## Ambi107

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I agree -- also I bet she's doing many more procedures than they even mentioned.
> 
> However, she makes her living on a 50 foot screen.  Would't be surprised if Tom Cruise et al. are spending the same amounts.



I totally agree!  This list would make her the lowest maintenance woman in her age range in Hollywood! No microcurrent facials, discrete lip injections, Botox in her neck? 

I can't judge her for any of it but there is just no way!


----------



## Sarni

whatever she is doing is working and she has the $$$$$ to pay for it....she looks incredible and doesn't have that plastic look to her face at all!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, I took the whole thing w/ a grain of salt!  Whatever she is doing works and she should keep it up!


----------



## AEGIS

hey if you've got it...


----------



## Sarni

^
exactly!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Grace123 said:


> Happiness is fleeting and individualistic. You take it when and how you can get it and if she's happier than she's ever been, especially since 2011, more power  to her.
> 
> That goes for anyone else too.
> 
> Of course, it appears that several here know her intimately and can offer a lot more than just speculation on her thoughts and psychological state. I can't do that cause she never calls me anymore.
> 
> But I still admire her style and her effortless chic, not to mention that healthy, rocking' bod.




! lol



And I'm jealous of her skin and hair. That definitely takes money. Exercise and eating well you can do on your own, even on a budget.... but that beauty stuff. No way :/


----------



## Swanky

and she hath spoken, lol!

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...-beauty-products-regime/?xid=rss-topheadlines

*Jennifer Aniston Laughs Off $8,000-a-Month Beauty Regimen Reports
*

For Jennifer Aniston, its a whole lot less than you may have heard.

The Wanderlust star tells PEOPLE she can only laugh about reports sweeping the Internet that she runs up an $8,000-a-month tab for her beauty regimen.

Although I am a sucker for an amazing moisturizer, love a great facial, have been using the same cleansing bar since I was a teenager and have always been a dedicated tooth-brusher, reports that I am spending eight thousand a month on a beauty regime are greatly exaggerated, she says.

So whats the true total? By my tally, she shares, this month Im in for about two hundred bucks.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-pulls-hidden-camera-stunt-bike-salesman.html






Despite being one of the world's most famous actresses, it's refreshing to learn that Jennifer Aniston isn't one to take herself too seriously.
The 43-year-old former Friends star took part in a hilarious hidden camera stunt on The Ellen DeGeneres Show earlier this week, pranking an unsuspecting salesman who delivered a bike to her dressing room.
With an earpiece giving her a direct line to Ellen, she followed the TV star's directions on exactly what to do and say, with everything captured on camera. 

Prank time: Jennifer Aniston turned joker on The Ellen Show earlier this week when she pulled a stunt on a bike salesman 
Ellen made sure Jennifer had a drink on her dressing room table 'so he may think you have been drinking,'  before the unsuspecting salesman arrived.
Jennifer then invited him to sit down 'so I can ask you about the bike,' and proceeded to attempt to guess his name, settling on 'Skippy.'
Then on Ellen's instruction, she jumped up and down in excitement at the prospect of giving the talk-show host the gift.




Bring the bike in: The salesman, who Jennifer dubbed as 'Skippy' was told to bring the bike into the actress's dressing room as a gift for Ellen

Follow my lead: Ellen DeGeneres gave Jennifer instructions on what to say to 'Skippy' via an earpiece




Hilariously, the actress then talks about a recent trip to Santa Barbara where she starts discussing the many different birds she saw including finches and magpies.
Jennifer then made an attempt to do some bird impersonations, with her 'cheep cheep cheep' going down well with the audience. 
But her outrageous squawking made 'Skippy' start to get suspicious, asking Jennifer 'Are you fooling with me lady?'




Proposition: At one point, Jennifer asked 'Skippy' if he was 'hitting' on her, while he offered to take her out for coffee
Jennifer responded: 'First of all, I'm no lady, let's get that straight,' before asking him 'Does the bike have a greasy chain? That was my nickname in high school.'
Jennifer then developed a timely 'itch' on her back, demanding that 'Skippy' should scratch it, 'right between the shoulder blades.'
Ellen then instructed her to 'shake a leg that's what my dog does,' while her back was being scratched.




Awkward! Jennifer asks 'Skippy' to scratch her back during the prank  which aired earlier this week 
Jennifer was clearly struggling to contain her laughter when Ellen told her to ask the bike delivery man if she could ask him a 'serious question.'
'You're not hitting on me are you?' she said.
He replied: 'I wish I could hit on you. I'll take you out to coffee any time,' before the game was up, and Skippy, who revealed his real name was Derek realised he had been pranked.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I need to watch this. This "Skippy" dude looks right up my alley  lol


----------



## Nat

*'I see the new crop of actresses and think, "Arent we the same age?" You lose perspective'*

At 43, Jennifer Aniston is still as glossy and gorgeous as during her days on Friends.
And she admits her glow is down to her current 'peaceful and joyful' state, thanks to her relationship with Justin Theroux, 40.
In a revealing interview with InStyle magazine, the actress says 2012 for her will be about enjoying life with her new man. 'We're trying to live between both  coasts,' she says. 'I  want to see friends more and travel more. I say that every year, but  this year, Im going to do it!'

The couple met during filming of Wanderlust, which was released in cinemas last month. 'It was one of the most idyllic film  experiences Ive ever had,' Jennifer reveals. 'We spent three months together out on a lake, laughing  the whole time. We became a family.'
Jen and Justin, as they are widely known, have been inseparable ever since.

'Having experienced everything you dont  want in a partner over time, it starts to narrow down to what you  actually do want. As I get older, I realise what qualities are important in love, what suits me and what I wont settle for.' The actress rivals any twenty-something  on the red carpet and on film - just look at her next to Brooklyn Decker in Just Go With It - but Jennifer admits the 'new crop' are starting to make her aware of her post-40 age. 

'You know what makes me feel old? When I see girls who are twenty-something, or the new crop of actresses and think, "Arent we kind of the same  age?" You lose perspective. 
'Or  being offered the part of a woman with a 17-year-old child. Its like,  "Im not old enough to have a 17-year-old!" Then you realise, well,  yeah, you are. 
But she adds: 'I dont feel my age. I feel young every day.'
The jeans and flip-flops loving star says: 'I feel sexy in my jeans and wearing my boyfriends T-shirt.'

But  don't say that she has copied Justin's 'biker' look! 'He has great  style  its very specific and it has been his style forever,' she says.  'But has it influenced mine? No. I know people say it has - "Oh look,  youre dressing alike". And I think, "No Im not. Ive had this jacket  for three years!"'

'On the red carpet, its time for me to  start doing something different. I play it very safe, because I just  want to be comfortable. If I could wear a jersey tank that went down to  the floor, I would.'
Her  style staples? 'Boots, a great blazer, a scarf and jeans. I like Rag  & Bone, Vince and Generra jeans, which they dont make any more. And  a black leather jacket for winter.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-age--You-lose-perspective.html#ixzz1r3k2jA6y

















​​


----------



## Grace123

I wish I would've looked so good when I was 20ish.


----------



## Ambi107

Grace123 said:
			
		

> I wish I would've looked so good when I was 20ish.



Me too!


----------



## LADC_chick

> The couple met during filming of Wanderlust, which was released in cinemas last month. 'It was one of the most idyllic film experiences I&#8217;ve ever had,' Jennifer reveals. 'We spent three months together out on a lake, laughing the whole time. We became a family.'
> Jen and Justin, as they are widely known, have been inseparable ever since.


Interesting bit.


----------



## chowlover2

I wish her happiness, she has had such a tumultuous love life.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20584789,00.html

Jennifer Aniston & Justin Theroux's Double Date with Tom Hanks & Rita Wilson





Rita Wilson, Tom Hanks and Jennifer Aniston
X17 Online
DINING
Katsuya
Talk about a power-foursome! 

While Jennifer Aniston has been keeping a low-profile and spending time getting her new Los Angeles home move-in ready, the actress and her beau of nearly one year, Justin Theroux, hit the town Wednesday night for dinner with Tom Hanks and wife Rita Wilson. 

The group dined at trendy westside eatery Katsuya Brentwood, staying for over two hours. "They all appeared to be really enjoying each other's company and sat at a private booth," says a source. "It was a fun sake and sushi double-date between two super power couples." 

As for Aniston, 43, and Theroux, 40, who have been the subject of recent wedding chatter, "Jen and Justin are both doing great," says a source. "They have both been working on upcoming movie projects." 
&#8211; Jennifer Garcia


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...nds-almost-400-day-on-her-body/#ixzz1pKRagl7v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston spends almost $400 a day on her body, report says
> 
> Jennifer Aniston was recently dubbed the "Hottest Woman of All Time" by Men's Health magazine but, according to a new report, the "Wanderlust" spends $141, 037 a year maintaining her appearance.
> That breaks down to almost $400 each and every day.
> The website Shine has broken down what Aniston spends to retain her youthful glow, her golden locks and her taut body, based on the products and services that the star has sung the praises of.
> Aniston recently revealed to Conan O'Brien that she is a fan of expensive laser peels, which cost $295 a pop, even if they leave her looking like a "battered burn victim for a week."
> In addition, Aniston reportedly uses a $450 neck ointment by Euoko, and Mila Moursi Rejuvenating Serum which costs $350. She also regularly splurges on Tracie Martyn Red Carpet Facials that costs a reported $450. The star also uses a slew of other products, in addition to cosmetics.
> As for Aniston's hair, her cuts with Chris McMillan, the creator of "The Rachel," cost a reported $600. The star also gets highlights from colorist Michael Canale, whose rate is reportedly $320.
> But it's Aniston's famous body which costs the most to maintain.
> Aniston frequents trainer and pal Mandy Ingber for private yoga sessions, which the site estimates cost $900 a week. Aniston has said that it is worth every penny of Ingber's steep fee. "I feel like I am getting a meditation, a workout and time with my friend, all rolled into one hour," Aniston has said in the past.
> Aniston is also reported to bankroll nutritionist Carrie Wiatt, whose consultation fee is $300 and whose home delivery service reportedly costs $385 a week.



Not mad at all! If it were in my budget, I would do the same


But its no secret that Aniston's lifestyle is very pricey


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> and she hath spoken, lol!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...-beauty-products-regime/?xid=rss-topheadlines
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston Laughs Off $8,000-a-Month Beauty Regimen Reports
> *
> 
> For Jennifer Aniston, its a whole lot less than you may have heard.
> 
> The Wanderlust star tells PEOPLE she can only laugh about reports sweeping the Internet that she runs up an $8,000-a-month tab for her beauty regimen.
> 
> Although I am a sucker for an amazing moisturizer, love a great facial, have been using the same cleansing bar since I was a teenager and have always been a dedicated tooth-brusher, reports that I am spending eight thousand a month on a beauty regime are greatly exaggerated, she says.
> 
> So whats the true total? By my tally, she shares, this month Im in for about two hundred bucks.



I'm mad at her for even explaining herself.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  It's probably hard not to!  I've heard more than one celeb now say the tabs are about 85% wrong and get it right around 15%.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/04/23/jennifer-aniston-calls-wedding-rumors-total-fabrication/
Jennifer Aniston Calls Wedding Rumors 'Total Fabrication'

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux are not tying the knot this summer in Crete, her rep tells Us Weekly.

TMZ reported the 43-year-old actress had been scouting locations on the Greek island for a supposed July wedding, which her rep calls a &#8220;total fabrication.&#8221;

&#8220;How is it that one of the most photographed people in the world supposedly goes to Greece to check out a hotel she never heard of and is not spotted or photographed?&#8221; the rep added.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...s-farewell-letter-to-jennifer-aniston-2012304

John Mayer is finally ready to let go of Jennifer Aniston -- in song.
Although they split nearly three years ago, the 34-year-old singer (whose exes also include Jessica Simpson and Jennifer Love Hewitt) penned his single "Shadow Days" (from the album Born and Raised) with Aniston, 43, in mind.
"Shadow Days is about Jen," a source tells Us Weekly. "It really took him a long time to get over her. He really loved her a lot."

Sings Mayer in the song: ""You find yourself alone. . . I found myself in pieces/ On my hotel floor/Hard times help me see/I'm a good man with a good heart/Had a tough time, got a rough start/And I finally learned to let it go."
Explains the source: "He wrote the song as a farewell letter knowing [Jen] would hear it. Ultimately he's done a lot of self reflection though and it he realizes they weren't right for each other."

The rocker and the Horrible Bosses actress first got together in April 2008 and, after multiple breakups, called it quits for good in late 2009. Aniston has been happily ensconced with Justin Theroux for over a year now.
"[John and Jen] weren't right for each other, but he is really a good guy."

After high-profile flameouts both Simpson, 31, and then Aniston, Mayer is done dating celebs, the source adds. "He's looking for a nice, non famous girl he can relate to. . . He loved [Jen and Jessica] both but it really affected him emotionally and it wasn't worth it."


----------



## baghag411

Man, John Mayer has a thing for ladies beginning with a "J" . . .


----------



## karo

New Smart Water ads
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ocks-youthful-black-white-Glaceau-advert.html


----------



## Chanel522

She looks good, but pictures of her are always so so overly airbrushed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

photoshop is a helluva drug


----------



## Swanky

aren't they all. . . . ? {photos airbrushed}
Her eyes are piercing, so pretty.


----------



## Chanel522

Most pictures are airbrushed, yes, but I don't like it when its so obvious.  Jennifer looks good for her age, but she's hardly old so I feel like she should look really good still and especially with all her money and access to treatments, skincare lines, personal trainers, etc.  When you see candids of her it's pretty obvious that she has a decent amount of sun damage which she has also admitted to openly.  They should make people not look so un-realistic.  I mean really, her skin is in better condition in these pics than my one year old nephew and he's about as smooth and perfect as you can get!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

karo said:


> New Smart Water ads
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ocks-youthful-black-white-Glaceau-advert.html



from this:


----------



## Swanky

Chanel522 said:


> Most pictures are airbrushed, yes, but I don't like it when its so obvious.  Jennifer looks good for her age, but she's hardly old so I feel like she should look really good still and especially with all her money and access to treatments, skincare lines, personal trainers, etc.  When you see candids of her it's pretty obvious that she has a decent amount of sun damage which she has also admitted to openly.  They should make people not look so un-realistic.  I mean really, her skin is in better condition in these pics than my one year old nephew and he's about as smooth and perfect as you can get!!



Ita!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think her Smart Water adds are always more airbrushed than others.


----------



## KatsBags

karo said:


> New Smart Water ads
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ocks-youthful-black-white-Glaceau-advert.html



I saw the second one (in the car) in a magazine and didn't even realize it was her until I saw that it was a Smart Water... way too much airbrushing, IMO.


----------



## chowlover2

Is she still a smoker? That usually ages you like crazy. If not now, it will catch up to her.


----------



## pinkfeet

Holy over photoshopped. Geez. It's ridiculous, there is not one wrinkle. Ive seen babies with more wrinkles than these pics.


----------



## Swanky

Ya, it's a lot!  But they do it to nearly all of them.  Look at the recent cover of Angelina in her thread.  IRL she has very crepey eyes - not on the cover.  Same w/ Charlize, her pics are uber-airbrushed.

I wish they didn't make them all so flawless.


----------



## Jayne1

Smart Water doesn't like pores... or maybe they're trying to say that if you drink Smart Water, your pores will shrink and disappear... just like Jen's in the ads.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> photoshop is a helluva drug




Isn't that the truth...


----------



## pinkfeet

The only think smart water shrinks is your bank account. Lol


----------



## Nat

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think her Smart Water adds are always more airbrushed than others.




Ditto. It's too much and so unnecessary. She almost looks like a cartoon in those pictures.


----------



## cosmogrl5

pinkfeet said:


> The only think smart water shrinks is your bank account. Lol


  It is crazy expensive.  

This is a true story- I was in the store with my mom about three weeks ago and there was a Smart Water display.  I was being sarcastic and asked her, "Would you like some Smart Water, so you can look like Jennifer Aniston?"  Some woman overheard and asked me if Jennifer really drinks it, and I told her she was the spokesperson.  When we got up to the register, I saw the woman there too and noticed that her basket was literally filled with Smart Water.  Guess she REALLY wanted to look like Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Grace123

cosmogrl5 said:


> It is crazy expensive.
> 
> This is a true story- I was in the store with my mom about three weeks ago and there was a Smart Water display.  I was being sarcastic and asked her, "Would you like some Smart Water, so you can look like Jennifer Aniston?"  Some woman overheard and asked me if Jennifer really drinks it, and I told her she was the spokesperson.  When we got up to the register, I saw the woman there too and noticed that her basket was literally filled with Smart Water.  *Guess she REALLYn wanted to look like Jennifer Aniston.*



I can't blame her. If it'd make me look like her, I'd buy the damn company.


----------



## Brina

Where is Jen? I want some new candids


----------



## ByeKitty

chowlover2 said:


> Is she still a smoker? That usually ages you like crazy. If not now, it will catch up to her.



I'm not a smoker, but when people say this I always wonder... doesn't that depend on genetics? Just like how some people can smoke and drink like crazy and still live until they're 90 years old?
My father has been a smoker since he was 12 years old, and he's now 60, although he looks around 50.


----------



## Swanky

Sort of of off topic I guess. . .
I saw What to Expect When You're Expecting today and neither Cameron nor JLo had one pore or one wrinkle of their faces. . . .   they were beyond crazy smooth up close.
It's really too bad this is acceptable.


----------



## DivineMissM

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not a smoker, but when people say this I always wonder... doesn't that depend on genetics? Just like how some people can smoke and drink like crazy and still live until they're 90 years old?
> My father has been a smoker since he was 12 years old, and he's now 60, although he looks around 50.



 My great gramma smoked every day, and drank regularly as well.  She just passed away in January, at 94 years old.  And she didn't even die from anything related to smoking or drinking.


----------



## nicole2730

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Sort of of off topic I guess. . .
> I saw What to Expect When You're Expecting today and neither Cameron nor JLo had one pore or one wrinkle of their faces. . . .   *they were beyond crazy smooth up close.*
> It's really too bad this is acceptable.



^ i'm sure they have it in their contracts to be "cleaned up" - both SJP and AJ do this as well, with the veins on their arms & hands...


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston heading to the gym in West Hollywood (June 1).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Chanel522

If people made sure I went to the gym and then whisked me in to meet my very educated in physical fitness trainer, I'd be more inclined to go too!  Lol


----------



## LVLover

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> and she hath spoken, lol!
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...-beauty-products-regime/?xid=rss-topheadlines
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston Laughs Off $8,000-a-Month Beauty Regimen Reports
> *
> 
> For Jennifer Aniston, its a whole lot less than you may have heard.
> 
> The Wanderlust star tells PEOPLE she can only laugh about reports sweeping the Internet that she runs up an $8,000-a-month tab for her beauty regimen.
> 
> Although I am a sucker for an amazing moisturizer, love a great facial, have been using the same cleansing bar since I was a teenager and have always been a dedicated tooth-brusher, reports that I am spending eight thousand a month on a beauty regime are greatly exaggerated, she says.
> 
> So whats the true total? By my tally, she shares, this month Im in for about two hundred bucks.




Ugh, what a LIE!!! Well, maybe not if she hadn't paid all the bills yet. There is no way that she dosen't drop a mint on her "body/beauty" regime every month. Iteration.lu bothers me that clebs are so non-chalant about thier bodies/skin/hair etc. No one can look like her without hard work and dedication, not only to eating well, but also general well being (I.e. routine dental/medical care, spiritual health etc.). With the amount of photoshopping done these days and clebs acting like it is natural to be thin and perfect it is sending a un-realistic message.....


Ok back to loving Jen


----------



## bisousx

I must be the only person who doesn't get offended by perfectly Photoshopped pictures. They're ads.. they're supposed to be easy on the eyes.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure she spends a lot.  But $8k/ month is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Jayne1

LVLover said:


> Ugh, what a LIE!!! Well, maybe not if she hadn't paid all the bills yet. There is no way that she dosen't drop a mint on her "body/beauty" regime every month. Iteration.lu bothers me that clebs are so non-chalant about thier bodies/skin/hair etc. No one can look like her without hard work and dedication, not only to eating well, but also general well being (I.e. routine dental/medical care, spiritual health etc.). With the amount of photoshopping done these days and clebs acting like it is natural to be thin and perfect it is sending a un-realistic message.....
> 
> 
> Ok back to loving Jen


I agree -- these women make their living on being beautiful and perfect. That's the only reason people pay to see their movies. They probably have weekly standing appointments at the dermatologists.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I must be the only person who doesn't get offended by perfectly Photoshopped pictures. They're ads.. t*hey're supposed to be easy on the eyes.*


I worry for the younger girls who wonder why they don't look like that. As it is, the women in the ads are way above average... and then to make their eyes pop an unnatural colour, the whites of their eyes whiter than white, no visible pores, no sign of being human...  

I could go on, but I remember back in the '70s seeing Patti Hansen on the cover of Glamour and she had freckles and pores, but oh so gorgeous and she was very easy on the eyes as she was.  Also more relatable.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I worry for the younger girls who wonder why they don't look like that. As it is, the women in the ads are way above average... and then to make their eyes pop an unnatural colour, the whites of their eyes whiter than white, no visible pores, no sign of being human...
> 
> I could go on, but I remember back in the '70s seeing Patti Hansen on the cover of Glamour and she had freckles and pores, but oh so gorgeous and she was very easy on the eyes as she was.  Also more relatable.



I feel so bad for young girls today with all the photoshop that goes on in magazines.


----------



## Swanky

Young girls? Heck, I think most 30 somethings look at the covers and feel like they're the only ones truly aging.


----------



## LVLover

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Young girls? Heck, I think most 30 somethings look at the covers and feel like they're the only ones truly aging.



I'm turning 33 next month and could not agree more!! I have an appointment  with PS to discuss scar revision from an accident that happened when I was 2.


----------



## Chanel522

The photoshop thing has gone too far, but so have a lot of things in Hollywood.  We see celebrities with this thick, shiny perfectly high lighted bouncy head of hair and think we should have that too.  Well...90% of them have extensions.  Then we look in the mirror after having kids or before even and see that our boobs aren't perky enough, our legs are shaped like a VS model's and we don't always have a healthy glowing tan.  Truth is that none of the celebs we compare ourselves to really look like that either.  So many of them have had PS or are air brushed to who knows where and back and then all of us "common" people wonder why we don't look so perfect all the time.  It's really a shame and even at 28 I have to admit that I'm just as sucked in as any young girl is.  Literally the image of being as close to perfect as humanly possible is slapping us in the face everywhere and all the time.


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Young girls? Heck, I think most 30 somethings look at the covers and feel like they're the only ones truly aging.



 Yep!  I find myself looking at magazines and thinking, "Damn, she looks amazing.  I wish I had a *fill in the blank* like that".  Then I realize that even she doesn't have a *fill in the blank* like that.    I don't have a problem photoshopping weird shadows, or stray hairs, or even a pimple.  But they've taken it too far now.


----------



## Grace123

Rockin' it at the MTV Movie Awards:





Looking hot as always!


----------



## Grace123

one more:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just wish she would elevate the shoe game.


----------



## bisousx

The thing is.. I don't get how people don't know that it's all Photoshop, makeup, hair extensions, etc. No one has even seen "before" photos? I've never looked at a cover of a magazine and wished I looked like that cover.. because I know it's not real.


----------



## Swanky

I've never seen her wear bad shoes. . .  why do people wish she was more into shoes?


----------



## lovemysavior

She looks fab.  We need more pics of Jen!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Because me no likey these strappy sandles. Loubs for Jen!


----------



## Swanky

Strappies are so her though!  I love them on her!


----------



## exotikittenx

Not everyone needs to be into shoes.  I think she has great taste and love her shoes.  Sometimes simple is better.  It works for her.


----------



## Swanky

I think so too.  I'm not "into" shoes, but I have a good diverse set of basics.  I'm guessing she DGAF about shoes.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Strappies are so her though!  I love them on her!


I agree.  She loves her strappy sandals and knows they suit her best!


----------



## DivineMissM

She does have really nice feet.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I agree.  She loves her strappy sandals and knows they suit her best!



I totally agree!


----------



## LADC_chick

I may not like a lot about Jennifer, but I like that she's not all about the Louboutins.


----------



## Swanky

she's not much about obvious labels at all.  She doesn't carry monogram bags, wear CLs, etc. . .


----------



## pinkfeet

Please. No loubs for Jen. I'm sick of seeing them on all celebs .. There are other designers with better / more interesting options

 But I think her tastes are more simple usually and I like that about her. And love she wore her Tom Ford bag to death.


----------



## Flip88

Grace123 said:
			
		

> Rockin' it at the MTV Movie Awards:
> 
> Looking hot as always!



HOT!! ..... but ...... Loubs would have completed it though ITA


----------



## wilding

pinkfeet said:


> Please. No loubs for Jen. I'm sick of seeing them on all celebs .. There are other designers with better / more interesting options
> 
> But I think her tastes are more simple usually and I like that about her. And love she wore her Tom Ford bag to death.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston leaving a medical building after her workout session in Los Angeles, CA (June 4).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## ByeKitty

I'd hate to see her in Loubs, too. They've become tired, IMO.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I like that she isn't so trendy to wear obvious branded items.  And Loubs are so over done.


----------



## Grace123

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/jennifer-aniston-bachelor-spoof-video

By Radar Staff

We never thought that we would catch Jennifer Aniston on a dating show!

The former Friend, who has never been bashful about her fascination with The Bachelor, made a surprise guest appearance on the Ben Stiller produced web series Burning Love  a spoof of the popular reality show  dressing up in a bear costume and competing for the final hose against The Hangover star Ken Jeong, Kristen Bell and Malin Akerman - and RadarOnline.com has the hilarious video.

PHOTOS: Jennifer Aniston Through The Years

Aniston, who keeps a low profile by masking her identity as a furry animal as the other contestants battle it out for comedian Ken Marinos heart, doesnt reveal her famous face until she has been turned away without a final hose.

Oh God. Maybe the bear suit wasnt such a good idea, Aniston quips.

EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS: Bachelor Reunion Pics

After a semi-emotional moment where she wipes away some tears  and suspiciously sports some bling on her ring finger  she begins to blame her outfit choice on her elimination.

What am I wearing?

PHOTOS: Jennifer Aniston Flaunts Her Curvier Figure

After checking out what she put on under the heavy animal attire, she decides she should return back to the house,

Oh, I can totally go back! Id like to circle back, she tells the limo driver, who keeps driving."


----------



## iluvmybags

Oh good god people! Get over it already and quit comparing the two!  All three people involved have seemed to move forward and get on with their lives -- why can't the media do the same thing?



> These ladies have the same taste in men, and apparently they share the same taste in fashion, too.
> 
> Last night, Jennifer Aniston was spotted flaunting her gorgeous gam  just like Angelina Jolie did at the Oscars.
> 
> Aniston left her LBD at home (maybe she took our advice?) and was a vision in white rocking a Burberry gown with a cut-out back and a thigh-high slit at the 40th AFI Life Achievement Awards. She put her best foot forward (literally) and showed off her t-strap sandals and studded ivory Valentino clutch. Shop her look for less here!
> 
> Flashback to this years Oscars: Anyone remember Jolies number that made her long, toned leg the breakout star of the show? Her stem-baring black Altelier Versace gown caused such a stir that everyone was  and still is  talking about it.


http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2012/06/08/battle-of-the-leg-jen-aniston-vs-angelina-jolie/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+people%2Fstylewatch%2Fofftherack+%28PEOPLE.com%3A+Style+Watch+-+Off+The+Rack%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo


----------



## Swanky

"just like Angelina" is a ridiculous reach, lol!
Jen's not standing like her at all. . .  so stupid.


----------



## karo

^^^ I was about to say that - Angelina's pose looked unnatural and forced, while Jennifer is just standing and not trying to show off her leg


----------



## karo

More pics  from the 40th AFI Life Achievement Award Honoring Shirley MacLaine (June 7).
celebrity-gossip.net

I like everything about this look except the hair...


----------



## Nat

I love this picture


----------



## Aminamina

Nat said:


> I love this picture


Me too. Great smiles! They all seem genuinely delighted and in great spirits. Then 1,2,3...4 bottles of vine on the table didn't hurt either


----------



## Chanel522

I love her dress, but her hair is lacking a little bit.  The ends look damaged and like she needs a trim.


----------



## pinkfeet

I love her in this white dress. She wears black so often. 

Her boobs look much bigger..built in padding / corset ?


----------



## Swanky

she probably gains weight there first, she's not at her thinnest right now.


----------



## AEGIS

this is funny bc i decided that i want some nice strappy sandals...cls will not do..so i am looking at jimmy choo and all the pics that pop up are of jen aniston. my tastes are coming around to strappy sandals with no platform.  i'd still like a chain detail or something. funk it up.


----------



## Swanky

they're sexy IMO


----------



## punkin pie

is that Melanie Griffith she is sitting with?????


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:
			
		

> I love this picture



Me too. Both look amazing!!


----------



## DivineMissM

punkin pie said:


> is that Melanie Griffith she is sitting with?????



 Yes, and she actually looks good.


----------



## Swanky

^congrats on your baby! She's amazing!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^congrats on your baby! She's amazing!!



  Aww, thank you!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Not gonna lie, I love this look on Jennifer, she looks great.


----------



## wilding

iluvmybags said:


> Oh good god people! Get over it already and quit comparing the two! All three people involved have seemed to move forward and get on with their lives -- why can't the media do the same thing?
> 
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...le+Watch+-+Off+The+Rack)&utm_content=My+Yahoo


 
I agree.

I had to laugh the other day though reading an Australian magazine, they put a picture of Brad from Cannes and Jen side by side and said they could pass as siblings due to Brads long flowy shaggy do and stuff


----------



## Grace123

wilding said:


> I agree.
> 
> I had to laugh the other day though reading an Australian magazine, they put a picture of Brad from Cannes and Jen side by side and said they could pass as siblings due to Brads long flowy shaggy do and stuff



lol but the difference is, I bet Jen actually showers.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Oh wow, i thought Melanie was Jane Fonda for a second.

Jen looks great, as always.


----------



## bisousx

I prefer the white dress on Jennifer. She totally rocked it.


----------



## karo

Leaving LA and arriving at Paris
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-wedding-reports-jets-LA-Justin-Theroux.html


----------



## LADC_chick

Dammit. I was all about the blazer and tee until I got to the jeans. Try hard much?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

It looks like she has her boyfriends jeans on and the belt is holding them up.  Look how baggy they are in the crotch area.  Very odd.... I love the top half of her outfit though.


----------



## KatsBags

LADC_chick said:


> Dammit. I was all about the blazer and tee until I got to the jeans. *Try hard much?*



That's what I thought, too.


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder how he feels having to move to LA... he's such a NY kind of guy. But she bought that new gorgeous estate in LA for them to move into...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No, it looks like her boyfriend has on her jeans.


----------



## Grace123

Doesn't matter. She could be wearing a diaper and still look good. Him too.


----------



## karo

^^^ Exactly! Love the blazer and top. She looks gorgeous!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All I see is Mr. Shortcummings. Damn you SATC.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> No, it looks like her boyfriend has on her jeans.



Lmao! 

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> Dammit. I was all about the blazer and tee until I got to the jeans. *Try hard much?*




I agree...fitted jeans would have completed the look.


----------



## ByeKitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> No, it looks like her boyfriend has on her jeans.


And she looks like she's wearing his


----------



## LADC_chick

Sharing is caring?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## iluvmybags

It looks like they traded jeans on the flight -- maybe they did!!
The way they're looking at each other in this pic, it's as if they're saying, "Think anyone will notice?  And if they do, think anyone will say anything?"

No matter who's pants they are, what size they are or what's going on here, I LOVE that she has the confidence and carelessness to pull this off -- she knows darned well she's going to be greeted by a swarm of paparazzi at the airport, but she doesn't care!  And she's walking through the airport smiling with her head held high -- I love it!

Good for her!


----------



## Chanel522

Those jeans are all kinds of no, but the rest of the outfit is good.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

They look nice together! I love her outfit including the jeans!


----------



## chowlover2

I like the fact is that she's comfortable with the way she's dressed.


----------



## karo

Shopping in Paris
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eroux-enjoy-romantic-shopping-trip-Paris.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

gosh, that's a long flight from LA.  Seems like she just flew in, changed pants and hit the streets!


----------



## ByeKitty

I really like them together!


----------



## chowlover2

Jen looks happy, good for her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I absolutely LOVE the way both of them dress! I can't decide whose closet I want to raid more!  

And they seem so, so great together. Brad, who?


----------



## TJNEscada

Love how super happy they look together


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux at the restaurant Le Stresa in Paris, France (June 12).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## DC-Cutie

on E! they reported she's going to be in Paris for 10 days, so I hope she doesn't wear that blazer and jeans the whole trip.


----------



## Chanel522

Her hair color is always pretty and I usually like what she wears, but her face has never been attractive to me.  Justin is super cute though!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux out to lunch at the famous Eiffel Tower restaurant 'Le Jules Verne' (June 13).


----------



## chowlover2

karo said:
			
		

> Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux out to lunch at the famous Eiffel Tower restaurant 'Le Jules Verne' (June 13).



I love Jen's bag, any idea whose it is?


----------



## Grace123

chowlover2 said:


> I love Jen's bag, any idea whose it is?



Me too. She always has the best bags!


----------



## iluvmybags

chowlover2 said:


> I love Jen's bag, any idea whose it is?





Grace123 said:


> Me too. She always has the best bags!



I'm pretty sure it's Tom Ford.  She seems to really favor his bags!
My SA was describing this bag to me - with the oversized turnlock on the front


----------



## chowlover2

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's Tom Ford.  She seems to really favor his bags!
> My SA was describing this bag to me - with the oversized turnlock on the front



Thanks so much, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Grace123

Well that makes sense. I like everything Tom Ford makes.


----------



## lp640

She's so boring.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ewwwe, he's so skinny....shame because his face is cute.


----------



## pinkfeet

She looks thinner in the black pant outfit. Especially her legs 

I think they both look good. Like her simple classic style, not everyone celeb or not needs to trend it up or be glam

It's not everyone's personality or taste


----------



## MarieG

pinkfeet said:


> She looks thinner in the black pant outfit. Especially her legs
> 
> I think they both look good. Like her simple classic style, not everyone celeb or not needs to trend it up or be glam
> 
> It's not everyone's personality or taste



ITA!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ewwwe, he's so skinny....shame because his face is cute.



IDK his arms look pretty muscular and they aren't quite as veiny as Angelina's. Kinda the same thing, she's so skinny ewwwwwe.... shame because her face is beautiful. kwim


----------



## Chanel522

And again Angelina makes it into the Jennifer Aniston thread...LOL!!  

Some people are just naturally veiny, btw even if they aren't super thin.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! Yeah, no need to compare her to a guy!  But we all know she's not "naturally" that underweight


----------



## Chanel522

^^ I agree


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL, I knew that an Angie comment would arise from what I said..I just cannot stand a guy who is thin...he looks almost thinner than Jen! Oh well...each to their own!


----------



## Swanky

I don't like very thin men either


----------



## DivineMissM

Yeah, I could not be with a man who was smaller than me.  Or even the same size.  They look like they could share jeans.  BUT...to each her own.


----------



## ByeKitty

His posture looks normal to me...


----------



## peppermintpatty

Just being a little tongue in cheek, hence the wink!!!!Relax it's all good  Truly I care more about what's on the inside than the outside and I'm sure you all do too!!!!! However TPF is fun and it isn't like we know any of these people personally anyway. Still a guilty pleasure none the less!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux leaving The Ritz Carlton Hotel in Paris, France (June 14).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## wilding

TJNEscada said:


> Love how super happy they look together


 
 

To me, they're a perfect fit, like that perfect pair of jeans you can't get rid of.


----------



## Chanel522

Not her best look


----------



## lp640

Isn't he just as "thin" as Brad Pitt?


----------



## Chanel522

OmG...:lolots:


----------



## LADC_chick

Maybe it's the visual of him being slight *and* loving to wear his hipster skinny jeans?


----------



## Swanky

I think he's a cutie pie. But no, he's not built like BP.


----------



## Sweetpea83

lp640 said:
			
		

> Isn't he just as "thin" as Brad Pitt?



Not at all, IMO.


----------



## nicole2730

i've seen them both in person and they are BOTH teeny tiny, but his legs are weirdly so - i think his upper body is longer than his legs.  
they seem happy together too. nice.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux out in Rome (June 15).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Swanky

I think his legs look short because he wears the crotch of his jeans down to his mid-thigh! lol!


----------



## Chanel522

Love her dress, but it always bugs me that she lets her nipples show all the time!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think his legs look short because he wears the crotch of his jeans down to his mid-thigh! lol!



 haha!  good point. where does he find such weird fitting jeans?


----------



## Nat

Those glasses look cute on her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Come on now, Jenn cover up the next time you go to the vatican.


----------



## JWCY

She's got a weird taste in men.


----------



## MarieG

I think he's pretty cute and seems to make her very happy 

She does need to show her nipples a bit less though. They seem to be 'present' way too often!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux arriving at LAX airport in Los Angeles, CA (June 25).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## meluvs2shop

She has a nice rack! I can't say anything about her nipples bc my beams are always on, it's quite annoying and sometimes noticeable even thru a bra.


----------



## Chanel522

Love the last outfit and wedges!!


----------



## Swanky

I somehow caught 2 of her movies this past week, Horrible Bosses and the Switch or something{?}
I thought they were both funny!  Funny that Jason Bateman was cast in both, I like him!


----------



## cakegirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I somehow caught 2 of her movies this past week, Horrible Bosses and the Switch or something{?}
> I thought they were both funny!  Funny that Jason Bateman was cast in both, I like him!


I saw Wanderlust last weekend  and it is totally goofy, but actually really funny. Plus she carries my red YSL Roady in the movie!


----------



## DC-Cutie

When The Breakup comes on, I'm front and center.  That was a hilarious movie.


----------



## shoegal27

I'm trying, I just don't like him!


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> When The Breakup comes on, I'm front and center.  That was a hilarious movie.



 me too!  i actually really like her as an actress.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I somehow caught 2 of her movies this past week, Horrible Bosses and the Switch or something{?}
> I thought they were both funny!  Funny that Jason Bateman was cast in both, I like him!


Jason Bateman was hilarious in Horrible Bosses.  My favorite part was when Jamie Foxx pulls out his cell phone and JB was like "it's a sidekick!  I'll be in the car"


----------



## keychain

DC-Cutie said:


> When The Breakup comes on, I'm front and center.  That was a hilarious movie.



I found it hard to watch. None of the characters was likable. I have liked many of Jennifer's other movies.


----------



## Swanky

Was that w/ Vince?


----------



## keychain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Was that w/ Vince?




Yes.


----------



## Swanky

It wore me out - funny at the beginning, but emotionally drained by the end.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I must be in the minority...but I thought Horrible Bosses was really bad! And not funny at all...


----------



## Jayne1

keychain said:


> I found it hard to watch. None of the characters was likable. I have liked many of Jennifer's other movies.


I find _The Breakup_ hard to watch too.  The characters were mean and miserable and the whole film had a nasty vibe.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux going furniture shopping in West Hollywood, California (July 3).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

In Capri
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ally-buff-boyfriend-Justin-Theroux-Capri.html


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## Jayne1

Such a difficult life -- always on vacation.


----------



## iluvmybags

ush: Um, Justin better pull those pants up before they fall down! (at least now we know he chooses briefs over boxers!)


----------



## lovemysavior

He seems like such an attentive guy.  Always holding her hand and taking the lead.  I think those are good gestures in a man.


----------



## karo

^^^ I noticed that too. The pics of them eating on the balcony... you can see they're in love.


----------



## Chanel522

to be on a yacht in Capri...*dreams*

Back to reality though...I have never ever been a Jennifer Aniston fan, but I really really like her a lot now that she's with Justin.  I think he has brought out the best in her and they seem to fit so well together.  Hopefully everything works out well for them   Both of them appear to be really happy and relaxed.


----------



## DivineMissM

i find the pics of them on the boat and the balcony so creepy.  its obvious they were taken from afar.  i would hate feeling like people were always watching me.  ick.  i wonder if they ever get used to it?


----------



## Chanel522

^^Idk that you ever would get used to it, but you probably would at some point just accept it and come to terms with it.


----------



## Nathalya

karo said:


> More pics


 
That straw looks huge. 
I like her shorts!



Jayne1 said:


> Such a difficult life -- always on vacation.


Right!


----------



## MarieG

They seem really happy together! Good for her!


----------



## karo

On the cover of GQ Spain
The 43-year-old big screen beauty showed off her fit and fine figure in a selection of skin-baring ensembles for the Craig McDean shot spread lining the Euro magazine's pages.

A few select quotes from Miss Aniston's accompanying article are as follows. For more, be sure to pay a visit to GQ Spain!

On being over-the-hill:
"I'll tell you what I think the 40's are great."

On her preference in roles:
"I have no desire to make a Shakespearean film. I want action!"

On accepting that everything won't always be just right:
"A perfect life? I think that's a cliche."

celebrity-gossip


----------



## Swanky

oh she's such a cutie!  Great figure!


----------



## Nathalya

She has a great body. She seems really content and balanced. Good for her.


----------



## MarieG

Nathalya said:


> She has a great body. She seems really content and balanced. Good for her.


 
ITA


----------



## Chanel522

Pretty pics, but she's definitely been nipped and tucked in these...she hasn't been looking this thin and toned in candids lately.


----------



## Swanky

I think she was tighter back when these were shot.  She has softened a bit - like someone in love 
She's been eating well!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's a babe!


----------



## Nat

lovemysavior said:


> He seems like such an attentive guy.  Always holding her hand and taking the lead.  I think those are good gestures in a man.



I think so too! Tells you a lot about a man.


----------



## Kimm992

She is gorgeous!


----------



## *want it all*

Wow, those GQ Spain shots are so pretty...she has such a fit and trim figure!


----------



## karo

Jetting to LA
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Justin-Theroux-New-York-jets-Los-Angeles.html


----------



## shoegal27

ooo, not looking good Jen, with bangs!


----------



## Swanky

yes, they're definitely dumbing down her looks, lol!
He's HILARIOUS!


----------



## karo

Apparently she's playing a prostitute who gets jhired by a drug dealer to be his wife to smuggle marihuana.


----------



## Jayne1

karo said:


> Apparently she's playing a prostitute who gets jhired by a drug dealer to be his wife to smuggle marihuana.


Which explains the orange tan, capri pants and unattractive bangs.


----------



## karo

New pics from the set
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Dukes-tight-white-film-Were-The-Millers.html


----------



## karo

New pics from the set
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lay-prostitute-new-film-Were-The-Millers.html


----------



## Belle49

I can't believe her & Justin have split


----------



## Jayne1

Belle49 said:


> I can't believe her & Justin have split


No, they haven't?? Have they?


----------



## Chanel522

What?!  No they didn't!!  That can't be true.  They looked perfect together!!  

She looks absolutely horrid in this movie though.


----------



## chinableu

karo said:


> New pics from the set
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lay-prostitute-new-film-Were-The-Millers.html



Oh, how I love that purse.

Very sexy purse.  She's pretty sexy herself.

HAHA!


----------



## Belle49

Jayne1 said:


> No, they haven't?? Have they?




http://perezhilton.com/2012-08-08-jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-break-up-split-report#.UCL-8kTgJaU


----------



## Jayne1

Belle49 said:


> http://perezhilton.com/2012-08-08-jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-break-up-split-report#.UCL-8kTgJaU



I don't believe it.  He won't get better and he won't get richer... I think he knows that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hmmm, I wonder if it's true..


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

karo said:
			
		

> New pics from the set
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2185472/Jennifer-Aniston-flashes-black-bra-skimpy-continues-play-prostitute-new-film-Were-The-Millers.html



Does anybody know the brand/name of the black hobo shoulder bag that she has on? 

Thanks.


----------



## Belle49

Jayne1 said:


> I don't believe it.  He won't get better and he won't get richer... I think he knows that.



Agreed. I hope it isn't true either, she seemed to finally how found a great guy. Perez is the only place I've seen it so maybe it isn't true


----------



## Chanel522

^^I've seen it several places, but I'm still hoping it's not true.  They really seemed well suited for each other.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jennifer Aniston&#8217;s publicist dismisses Justin Theroux split reports*

Jennifer Aniston&#8217;s publicist has shot down reports suggesting the actress&#8217; romance with actor Justin Theroux is over.

The split story graces the cover of the new issue of Star magazine, but the star&#8217;s representative insists very little of what has been written is true.

She tells Wonderwall, &#8220;It&#8217;s once again just another fabrication to sell magazines and has no relationship to reality.&#8221;

Picking apart the tabloid story, rival Us Weekly reports the &#8220;mystery blonde&#8221; Theroux was spotted dining with recently was old friend Amy Sedaris, and one insider close to the couple he recently dined out with Aniston&#8217;s closest friends Laura Dern and Courteney Cox in New York, while the actress was filming in North Carolina. 

Source:http://blog.sfgate.com/dailydish/20...icist-dismisses-justin-theroux-split-reports/


----------



## Chanel522

^^ That's good to know.  Hopefully everything is fine.  Lots of times we hear these reports and then celeb's publicists say they aren't true and we find out later that they were.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jennifer Aniston & Justin Theroux Reunite in North Carolina*

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux's love knows no bounds ... or zip codes. 

The close couple have been apart over the past few weeks as Aniston films We're the Millers alongside her Horrible Bosses costar Jason Sudeikis in Wilmington, N.C. Meanwhile, Theroux has been traveling between New York and Los Angeles.

But Aniston, 43, and Theroux, 40, reunited in Wilmington just in time for a special occasion: his 41st birthday on Friday. 

While the actress has been on the set of the movie, in which she plays a stripper, Theroux has been hanging out with her friends.

The Wanderlust star was spotted on July 31 enjoying dinner with a party of 10, including Courteney Cox, her daughter Coco, 7, Laura Dern, and her son Ellery, 10, and daughter Jaya, 7, at Elio's on New York City's Upper East Side.

"Everyone was talking and laughing and having a great time," a source told PEOPLE. "Everyone seemed very close and all good friends."

"He was very nice [and] polite. He even played with Dern's son and made him laugh," the source said. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20619491,00.html


----------



## skislope15

They got engaged!!!

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20620514,00.html


Jennifer Aniston is getting married to boyfriend Justin Theroux! 

"Justin Theroux had an amazing birthday on Friday, receiving an extraordinary gift when his girlfriend, Jennifer Aniston, accepted his proposal of marriage," his rep tells PEOPLE exclusively.

Aniston, 43, and Theroux, 41, an actor-screenwriter, have been dating for more than a year.

The couple &#8211; who both starred in Wanderlust &#8211; were first spotted together in May 2011.

"They are great friends," a source told PEOPLE at the time. 

During an interview on Good Morning America the next month, when asked about her personal life, Aniston couldn't hide her emotions.

"Yes, I'm very happy. I'm extremely lucky, and I'm extremely happy," she said


----------



## MCF

YAY! Congrats to them!


----------



## chowlover2

Much happiness to them both!


----------



## Swanky

Oh good for them!! LOL at the rumors that they broke up last week


----------



## chicaloca

Oh no. What will tabloids do now that they have definitive proof Jennifer does not want Brad back from Angelina?


----------



## kirsten

And now all the baby rumors will begin in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Nathalya

Congrats to them!!!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Good for her. He's a smart, successful guy. It's not like he's Caspar Smart! IMO he's actually more attractive than Brad. Not that anyone's keeping score LOL.


----------



## Tarhls

This is wonderful news


----------



## chinableu

Awesome for them both.

They seem so much a like.

I just saw a magazine cover at the grocery store today saying they had broke up. 

LOL!


----------



## Jayne1

chinableu said:


> Awesome for them both.
> 
> *They seem so much a like.*
> 
> I just saw a magazine cover at the grocery store today saying they had broke up.
> 
> LOL!


Speaking of seeming so much alike -- what do you think?


----------



## chinableu

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of seeming so much alike -- what do you think?


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of seeming so much alike -- what do you think?



Opposites attract, Jen & Brad looked like a couple as well and look how that turned out!


----------



## Avril

Yay! So happy for both of them


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

chicaloca said:


> Oh no. What will tabloids do now that they have definitive proof Jennifer does not want Brad back from Angelina?



oh didn't you hear? Jennifer only said yes to make Brad jealous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Congrats


----------



## MarieG

Aww so happy for them!


----------



## Swanky

I don't see any similarities between Justin and AJ {?}
She had a wig on so for a second they had the same smirk/smile and same hair color?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These two look generally interested/in sync with one another. I never got that from her other bf's post divorce. Congrats.


----------



## KatsBags

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> oh didn't you hear? Jennifer only said yes to make Brad jealous!



... and the "race to the alter" has begun!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

KatsBags said:


> ... and the "race to the alter" has begun!



 exactly!!!


----------



## cakegirl

I'll bet this ring is huge improvement on her last one!


----------



## chowlover2

cakegirl said:
			
		

> I'll bet this ring is huge improvement on her last one!



I love Brad, but I don't think he excels at designing jewelry!


----------



## Liliana85

chowlover2 said:


> Much happiness to them both!



Congrats to them!


----------



## Belle49

YAY so happy


----------



## LADC_chick

Congrats to them! On the ring front, who knows how that will go. Jennifer loves her a chunky man's watch and her home renovations always seemed masculine to me, so it wouldn't surprise me if her skinny jean wearing fiancé got her a ring that plays on that.


----------



## Chanel522

LADC_chick said:


> Congrats to them! On the ring front, who knows how that will go. Jennifer loves her a chunky man's watch and her home renovations always seemed masculine to me, so it wouldn't surprise me if her *skinny jean wearing fiancé* got her a ring that plays on that.



:giggles:

Congrats to them...they make a great looking couple!!


----------



## lovehgss1

Congratulation to the happy couple. Let's hope this means an end to the endless rehash of 
Brangelina & Jen stuff.


----------



## Gurzzy

I love them together  So happy for them!


----------



## DivineMissM

Did anyone else catch that Laura Dern was at her birthday dinner?  Isn't that the woman Billy Bob Thornton was married to when Angelina came along?  

Anyway, congrats to them!


----------



## Swanky

I saw


----------



## Ladybug09

DivineMissM said:


> Did anyone else catch that Laura Dern was at her birthday dinner? Isn't that the woman Billy Bob Thornton was *married* to when Angelina came along?
> 
> Anyway, congrats to them!


 they never married...were long-term dating though.


----------



## Swanky

The way their break up went down was really gross though.


----------



## Bzemom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The way their break up went down was really gross though.


 

What happened?


----------



## Jahpson

Hear the news. Congrats to Jen BOOM!


----------



## Jahpson

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of seeming so much alike -- what do you think?



Meh, Justin is prettier.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

DivineMissM said:


> Did anyone else catch that Laura Dern was at her birthday dinner?  Isn't that the woman Billy Bob Thornton was married to when Angelina came along?
> 
> Anyway, congrats to them!



I think he was married to another lady at the time. Meaning he was married to someone else, dating Laura and then AJ came along.


----------



## sharknbark

Bzemom said:


> What happened?


Per hollywood.com:

*Duration:* Three years  *Ages:* 45 and 33   *Previous pairings:* Thornton had been married four times before. Dern dated "Smooth Talk" co-star Treat Williams, "Blue Velvet" co-star Kyle MacLachlan for four years, director Renny Harlin, and "Jurassic Park" co-star Jeff Goldblum, to whom she became engaged in 1994. They separated in 1996.  *Love story:* Both appeared on the celebrity-filled "coming out" episode of ABC's "Ellen" in 1997; Dern as the woman who helps Ellen DeGeneres' character realize she's gay, and Thornton as a grocer during DeGeneres' dream sequence. They were together ever since, and Dern (as well as her mother, Diane Ladd) even reportedly turned down "The General's Daughter" to star in Thornton's independent feature, "Daddy and Them," which he directed and produced. Ironically, they play a married couple.  *What went wrong?:* The couple confirmed their split on April 6, and by April 7 Angelina Jolie (who co-starred with Thornton in 1999's "Pushing Tin") was seen sporting a "Billy Bob" tattoo. How did this happen? Thornton and Dern had often talked about marriage and even invested in a Hollywood Hills home. According to the New York Daily News, Thornton called Dern on May 1 to say he had no intention of marrying Jolie but was just "doing his thing" &#8230;  *Post-split romance:* &#8230; And four days later, Thornton and Jolie eloped to Las Vegas.  *What they've said:* Both Dern and Thornton  were telling magazines earlier this year of their plans for marriage  and their happy home life. Then &#8230; "I left home to work on a movie, and  while I was away, my boyfriend got married, and I've never heard from  him again," Dern said in the October issue of Talk Magazine. "It's like a sudden death." After the split, Thornton was quoted as saying: "God bless her &#8230; I hope she's so happy. I want her to be so happy. But it was over. That's all.


----------



## bisousx

lovehgss1 said:


> congratulation to the happy couple. Let's hope this means an end to the endless rehash of
> brangelina & jen stuff.



+1


----------



## Swanky

Basically/allegedly Billy Bob and Laura were living together, she was working on a movie and he married Angelina.  All before moving out.

Quote from Laura back in the day:
She said of the break-up: _"I left our home to work on a movie, and while I was away, my boyfriend got married, and I&#8217;ve never heard from him again._


----------



## chowlover2

Can't wait to see the ring, supposedly 8kts w/baguettes...


----------



## LADC_chick

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> I think he was married to another lady at the time. Meaning he was married to someone else, dating Laura and then AJ came along.



That's what I heard, too.


----------



## Swanky

He was a hawt mess. . .


----------



## DivineMissM

I forgot it went down like that.  What a jerk.  Sounds like all those women are better off without him.


----------



## karo

What a great news! Congrats to them!


----------



## pinkfeet

He was kinda jerky.  AJ wanted a baby, onto adopting but Billy didn't want to, he left. AJ adopted and Billy hooks up with some younger girl and promptly gets her pregnant. 

No idea what women see in this dude. 

Sounds like anyone whose with him gets great treatment. !!


----------



## karo

New pics from the set, but no ring...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...friends-say-elope-wedding-Justin-Theroux.html


----------



## waterdew

DivineMissM said:


> I forgot it went down like that.  What a jerk.  Sounds like all those women are better off without him.



Your baby is reallly cute


----------



## DivineMissM

waterdew said:


> Your baby is reallly cute



 Thank you!!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20623097,00.html






Justin Theroux has a lot to smile about! 

The newly engaged actor joined three friends for dinner at SoHo eatery The Smile in New York City Monday night. 

Although he was without his fiance, Jennifer Aniston, Theroux, 41, was "beaming all night" an onlooker tells PEOPLE.

PHOTOS: Jen & Justin's Whirlwind Romance

The four friends &#8211; who ordered up healthy fare like salads, chicken and trout &#8211; looked relaxed and carefree during their three-hour dinner. "Justin was laughing so loud the whole restaurant could hear him. [They were] obviously having a great time," the source says. 

At one point in the evening, the pals raised their glasses &#8211; Theroux's was filled with water &#8211; and toasted to each other. 

"Justin looked like the happiest guy in the world," the source adds.


----------



## peasncarrots

I just watched Mulholland Dr. again and Justin still looks as good as he did over a decade ago in that film.


----------



## bergafer3

He's a good looking man!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-body/news/pic-justin-theroux-shows-off-super-buff-arms-2012139

*Justin Theroux Shows Off Super-Buff Arms!
*





Justin Theroux in New York City on September 12, 2012.
Credit: Morgan Dessalles/ABACAUSA.COM
Jennifer Aniston is one lucky woman!

The Friends actress' fiance, Justin Theroux, 41, showed off his buff biceps while wearing a sleeveless tee in New York City's East Village neighborhood September 12. Carrying a backpack and motorcycle helmet, Theroux looked more in shape than ever before.

PHOTOS: Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux's sexy vacation album

To stay fit, the Your Highness actor "runs a lot," a Theroux source told Us Weekly earlier this year. "He's a kind of 'train yourself' type."

PHOTOS: Jennifer Aniston's on-set PDA

While Aniston, 43, is busy shooting We're the Millers in Wilmington, North Carolina, Theroux has been spending time in Manhattan, where he's lived for more than a decade. On September 8, the tattooed screenwriter sat in the front row during the Alexander Wang fashion show at Pier 94. As director Rupert Sanders' model wife Liberty Ross stormed the catwalk, Theroux chatted with Ninja, lead vocalist of the South African rap group Die Antwoord.

Theroux, who first met Aniston on the set of Tropic Thunder, reconnected with the actress while filming Wanderlust in 2011. He popped the question on August 10, 2012 -- his 41st birthday.

According to an Aniston insider, the bride-to-be would love a "destination wedding, kind of like eloping with a few friends." Though no date is set, an insider told Us, "There will be the feeling of a vacation, since that's their favorite thing to do."


----------



## Swanky

zimbio.com


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Eeep, lol.


----------



## BonBonz

She looks like Ralphie from the Christmas Story!


----------



## Swanky

She's still filming - she plays a very frumpy role I guess!


----------



## Chanel522

BonBonz said:


> She looks like Ralphie from the Christmas Story!



 This is one of the funniest comments ever!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BonBonz said:


> She looks like Ralphie from the Christmas Story!



:lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not her best look..obviously.


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks like Ralphie from the Christmas Story! 

Omg, I totally see it!


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer Aniston and Jason Sudeikis head out of the Albuquerque Airport as they film a scene for their upcoming flick We&#8217;re the Millers on Friday (September 28) in Albuquerque, New Mexico.

The 43-year-old actress and Jason, 37, were also joined for the airport scenes by her young co-star Emma Roberts.

In case you missed it, check out Jennifer singing &#8220;Hey Jude&#8221; in this new PSA to raise awareness for and honor the St. Jude Children&#8217;s Research Hospital for children with cancer.


----------



## karo

Earlier this month she was seen sporting a fake baby bump in a hilarious spoof video for US water brand smartwater.
And  on Tuesday, Jennifer Aniston was seen cradling an artificial baby on  the set of her new movie We're The Millers in New Mexico. 
The 43-year-old actress was spotted clutching the bundle of joy as she filmed scenes for the film. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-sombrero-films-new-movie.html#ixzz27qvpXLrW 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## purplepinky

Still no pictures of her ring??


----------



## schadenfreude

Her lips are always pursed in a pissy way like my mother's. Ugh.


----------



## Swanky

she's been filing since the news hit.


Wish my mom looked like that!! lol!


----------



## loves

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Her lips are always pursed in a pissy way like my mother's. Ugh.



Lol ita mine is just as pissy and prissy


----------



## lovemysavior

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Her lips are always pursed in a pissy way like my mother's. Ugh.



Lol...I know exactly the look you are talking about.  My mom makes that same face.  We even took a picture of her doing it and she laughed at herself when she saw it...lol...


----------



## Livia1

And there it is ...


http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-Huge-Engagement-Ring-Pictures-25348307



> Jennifer Aniston flashed her engagement ring while out in Santa Fe with fiancé Justin Theroux on Saturday. The couple announced their engagement in August after Justin popped the question on his 41st birthday. She was spotted wearing a thin gold band shortly after, but this is the first we're seeing of the huge diamond.
> 
> Jennifer and Justin got away to New Mexico for the weekend during a break from Jen's latest project, We're the Millers, which has been filming in Albuquerque. She started working on the comedy over the Summer, but also appeared in front of the cameras for a funny SmartWater ad that spoofs the constant pregnancy rumors surrounding the star.


----------



## Bag*Snob

What kind of ring is that?


----------



## Livia1

Bag*Snob said:


> What kind of ring is that?




A big one


----------



## Bag*Snob

It doesn't look like a diamond. Anyone know what type of stone it is?


----------



## Swanky

The sun can jack w/ a diamond - looks like an emerald cut to me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tired of seeing these big gaudy rings


----------



## purplepinky

Ya that doesn't look like her taste...the size I mean. I pictured her with something still large, but more dainty and suited to her style. Maybe a 4 or 5 carat? This is ginormous!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

purplepinky said:


> Ya that doesn't look like her taste...the size I mean. I pictured her with something still large, but more dainty and suited to her style. Maybe a 4 or 5 carat? This is ginormous!!


Agree.


----------



## simona7

I agree as well. Doesn't seem like her taste or his for that matter.


----------



## BgaHolic

Why get married?  Seriously.  Are they planning on having a family right away? It just seems to me celebrities in relationships that don't get married last longer.


----------



## Jayne1

Is this staged for the paps, the way Blake's ring pictures were staged?

Anyway, I don't think it's an engagement ring, unless it's one of those raw diamonds that really fashion forward, edgy people like.

She's definitely taking her cues from Blake Lively though.


----------



## Swanky

Doesn't look staged to me.  It's no worse than that atrocity that BP gave her, lol!


----------



## Chanel522

Eww that is one fug ring if you ask me.  Not that any of you did...lol!!  It's one thing to have a big diamond, but there becomes a point where it's not pretty anymore, it's just showy and gaudy and that's all I'm seeing here.


----------



## karo

It's huuuge! I hope to see some better shots soon. I don't think these pics are staged as Blake Lively's... in the BL shots you can see her ring clearly, here it's really blurry


----------



## Sweetpea83

From that pic that ring looks ugly, imo..and overly huge & tacky.


----------



## Swanky

I'll reserve my decision until we see it clearly.  Stones photograph very weird in sunlight a lot of times.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I cannot tell. 

But those hands? Yikes.


----------



## LADC_chick

Jayne1 said:


> Is this staged for the paps, the way Blake's ring pictures were staged?
> 
> Anyway, I don't think it's an engagement ring, *unless it's one of those raw diamonds that really fashion forward, edgy people like.*
> 
> She's definitely taking her cues from Blake Lively though.


Justin even got her a hipster engagement ring?


----------



## HauteMama

I agree about reserving judgement until we know for sure that it's an engagement ring and then until we see it clearly. Whatever it is looks terrible in that picture, but the pic is so blurry that it's hard to even tell if it is a diamond or what shape it is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I cannot tell.
> 
> But those hands? Yikes.



Yes!  Those are the hands of an elderly lady...


----------



## CCfor C

Actually, I like the "raw" look...very earthy. To me, if the diamond is huge, very simple w/no other embellishments is the best...not as flashy...


----------



## emcosmo1639

BagOuttaHell said:


> I cannot tell.
> 
> But those hands? Yikes.





DC-Cutie said:


> Yes!  Those are the hands of an elderly lady...



My mom always told me never to ignore your hands--sunscreen and cream daily!  You can botox yourself all you want, but your hands will always reveal your true age if you don't take care of them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is right. Hands and neck don't lie. But those hands look older than early 40s.


----------



## bergafer3

I'm very disappointed in her engement ring.


----------



## bisousx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Doesn't look staged to me.  It's no worse than that atrocity that BP gave her, lol!



Lol agree. Almost anything would be better than her first ring.


----------



## Swanky

Another pics was posted in our Jewelry Box, much more refined looking - doesn't look like an emerald cut in the other pic. . .  we shall see!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Nope. Not a fan.


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Doesn't look staged to me.  It's no worse than that atrocity that BP gave her, lol!



Oh yeah, that was a major-league fugly azz ring!!!


----------



## Jayne1

These ring pictures where exclusive to _Film Magic_.  

They are the agency the celebrities go to for staging photo ops because they service the celebrities and their PR people.  Releasing pictures to the press on a Monday guarantees the weekly magazines haven't yet closed their new issues, so they will make it in while the news is still fresh.

It definitely looks better in the second photo, but it's so much bigger than I thought she'd go for.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Was there ever a question? Lol. Her pr machine is second to none.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Was there ever a question? Lol. Her pr machine is second to none.


Agree!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Was there ever a question? Lol. Her pr machine is second to none.



Agree! There weren't any pics and now all of a sudden there's a very staged looking pic making sure the ring is visible... plus an "exclusive" close up. Does she have any movies coming up she needs to promote?


----------



## CeeJay

Babydoll Chanel said:
			
		

> Nope. Not a fan.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/picture1jf.png/



That looks more like an Ascher cut, which is very popular in Hollywood right now. If they got the ring from Neil Lane, I will laugh. I saw him at the last LA Gem Show; what a joke. All he wanted was the biggest stones, didn't care about the clarity. He probably has them fracture filled in an attempt to make the clarity look better. He didn't even bring a loupe, and asked to use mine (I have a 30x instead if the regular 10x). I gave it to him thinking he would give it right back. He proceeded to look at stone after stone and then pockets my loupe!!!  I immediately bopped him on the arm and said "excuse me, but I think you forgot to return my loupe". He had the audacity to sneer at me and smack it down on the glass countertop!  What a fraud (and world-class JOKE!).


----------



## sdkitty

It's true hands are often revealing of age.  But as far as sunscreen, it's hard to keep it on your hands as you're washing them all the time.



emcosmo1639 said:


> My mom always told me never to ignore your hands--sunscreen and cream daily! You can botox yourself all you want, but your hands will always reveal your true age if you don't take care of them.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> That looks more like an Ascher cut, which is very popular in Hollywood right now. If they got the ring from Neil Lane, I will laugh. I saw him at the last LA Gem Show; what a joke. All he wanted was the biggest stones, didn't care about the clarity. He probably has them fracture filled in an attempt to make the clarity look better. He didn't even bring a loupe, and asked to use mine (I have a 30x instead if the regular 10x). I gave it to him thinking he would give it right back. He proceeded to look at stone after stone and then pockets my loupe!!! I immediately bopped him on the arm and said "excuse me, but I think you forgot to return my loupe". He had the audacity to sneer at me and smack it down on the glass countertop! What a fraud (and world-class JOKE!).


What a jerk! I hate people who act entitled! I'm so over all these huge engagement rings, if only the marriages lasted as long as the # of karats in the diamond...


----------



## Swanky

I doubt she picked it out. . .


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Agree! There weren't any pics and now all of a sudden there's a very staged looking pic making sure the ring is visible... plus an "exclusive" close up. Does she have any movies coming up she needs to promote?


No... but she has a history of 'sharing' someone else's spotlight and in this case, Brad's Chanel N°5 ads are coming out his week.

I saw a preview and his voice-over makes me weak in the knees.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't even heard about those, lol!  She is working on a movie, I doubt she cares if Brad is pimping cologne.
Just like I'm not sure I'd believe that AJ only wore her ring out in public to try and screw over Jen abut something.


----------



## CeeJay

Yup, he walked around like he owned the place and when I talked to some of the dealers after, they all said that he never pays on time!  All this $$$ that he makes on his stuff, and he treats the vendors like crap?!? .. that's stupid. Of course, afterwards I thought to myself "ah, it totally makes sense .. why would he even be at the show unless he has biz issues?"  If he was a good customer, then the dealers go to YOU!


----------



## DivineMissM

Her hands, and the ring look better in the clearer pic.

The ring is huge, but it's simple.  I think it suits her.  She probably wanted to go all out after that hunk of junk Brad gave her.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Yup, he walked around like he owned the place and when I talked to some of the dealers after, they all said that he never pays on time! All this $$$ that he makes on his stuff, and he treats the vendors like crap?!? .. that's stupid. Of course, afterwards I thought to myself "ah, it totally makes sense .. why would he even be at the show unless he has biz issues?" If he was a good customer, then the dealers go to YOU!


You are so right! I wonder if he has money issues. Last time I was in a mall I saw he had a line at one of the jewelry chains. I wouldn't want to dilute my brand if I was in his position. But that's just me.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I haven't even heard about those, lol!  She is working on a movie, I doubt she cares if Brad is pimping cologne.
> Just like I'm not sure I'd believe that AJ only wore her ring out in public to try and screw over Jen abut something.


It's her PR people, but she has to agree to it.

I saw a TV program a while ago (I've mentioned it before) and they had the top PR reps in the country as the panel.

They gave instances of how they work and used Jen as an example.  Brad does something, Jen announces something. Also, they said that Jen doesn't have to talk about Brad to all those magazines, if she doesn't want to... but she always mentions him.  On purpose.  It's all part of the game she plays.

Anyway, I watch the actions of celebrities in a different way now.  It's all manipulation and playing the fame game.


----------



## scarlet555

CeeJay said:


> That looks more like an Ascher cut, which is very popular in Hollywood right now. If they got the ring from Neil Lane, I will laugh. I saw him at the last LA Gem Show; what a joke. All he wanted was the biggest stones, didn't care about the clarity. He probably has them fracture filled in an attempt to make the clarity look better. He didn't even bring a loupe, and asked to use mine (I have a 30x instead if the regular 10x). I gave it to him thinking he would give it right back. He proceeded to look at stone after stone and then pockets my loupe!!!  I immediately bopped him on the arm and said "excuse me, but I think you forgot to return my loupe". He had the audacity to sneer at me and smack it down on the glass countertop!  What a fraud (and world-class JOKE!).



CeeJay, are you talking about Justin Theroux?  Hate rude ppl in general...!


----------



## Grace123

Actually, I think her PR machine is second only to the AJ's. Probably won't be long before we see another McDonald's photo op with the kids getting more junk food and smiling big for her personal press crew.  I bet she's grinding her teeth right now.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I do not like Neil Lane. He is too forthcoming with People.com for my liking. His rings are eh. Way too wrapped up in celebrity. But they all go to him so I guess it is not all his fault.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Neil lane watered down his brand when he started providing the rings for The Bachelor and Bachelorette.  

Yes, her PR machine works in a very calculated way. I believe the pics were staged to prevent Jen and her fiancé from being stalked by the paparazzi.


----------



## Chanel522

chowlover2 said:


> What a jerk! I hate people who act entitled! I'm so over all these huge engagement rings,* if only the marriages lasted as long as the # of karats in the diamond*...



LOL !!  I agree.


----------



## CeeJay

scarlet555 said:
			
		

> CeeJay, are you talking about Justin Theroux?  Hate rude ppl in general...!



No, I was referring to Neil Lane, the man that all the celebs seem to flock to to buy/design their wedding rings ("design" - ha, he outright steals others' designs).


----------



## LADC_chick

Grace123 said:


> Actually, I think her PR machine is second only to the AJ's. Probably won't be long before we see another McDonald's photo op with the kids getting more junk food and *smiling big for her personal press crew.*  I bet she's grinding her teeth right now.



Have you seen Zahara's mean mug? Zahara only seems to smile when she's unaware of the cameras, otherwise she's cool as ice when the cameras are in her face.

Oh wait. I thought you were talking about the kids smiling for the press. Carry on...


----------



## Liliana85

Im happy for her. Her ring is lovely.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> Have you seen Zahara's mean mug? Zahara only seems to smile when she's unaware of the cameras, otherwise she's cool as ice when the cameras are in her face.
> 
> Oh wait. I thought you were talking about the kids smiling for the press. Carry on...


----------



## sdkitty

The diamond is estimated at 8 carats.  The mounting makes it look even larger.  She wears it well as she does her clothes and bags.  I can't help thinking, Jen is very rich and Justin isn't a big star.  I guess he can break his bank on a ring and then they can live off her millions.


----------



## iluvmybags

sdkitty said:


> The diamond is estimated at 8 carats.  The mounting makes it look even larger.  She wears it well as she does her clothes and bags.  I can't help thinking, Jen is very rich and Justin isn't a big star.  I guess he can break his bank on a ring and then they can live off her millions.



Justin may not be a big star, but he's a very successful screenwriter, director & producer.  Some of his projects include Tropic Thunder, IronMan2 and Rock of Ages, not to mention the movie he & Jen did together, Wanderlust.  While I have no doubt Jen brings in far more money than he does (thanks in part to a lucrative Syndication deal for FRIENDS), I highly doubt he broke the bank to buy this ring.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, that dude isn't or shouldn't be broke.


----------



## azania

Looks like cushion oval cut or something like that to me and it is really big. I'd say 8-10 carats


----------



## lanasyogamama

CeeJay said:


> That looks more like an Ascher cut, which is very popular in Hollywood right now. If they got the ring from Neil Lane, I will laugh. I saw him at the last LA Gem Show; what a joke. All he wanted was the biggest stones, didn't care about the clarity. He probably has them fracture filled in an attempt to make the clarity look better. He didn't even bring a loupe, and asked to use mine (I have a 30x instead if the regular 10x). I gave it to him thinking he would give it right back. He proceeded to look at stone after stone and then pockets my loupe!!!  I immediately bopped him on the arm and said "excuse me, but I think you forgot to return my loupe". He had the audacity to sneer at me and smack it down on the glass countertop!  What a fraud (and world-class JOKE!).


WOW!  What a jerk.

I don't think her hands look that bad.  I think that is what the hands look like for a thin woman of her age that exercises a lot.

The ring seems big and gaudy compared to her normal style.


----------



## Swanky

I like Jen, but I've always thought her hands were bad.  Her knuckles have always looked big and her hands look so dry all the time to me.
But she's not a fussy girl either, her nails aren't done usually, stuff like that so it's not a surprise to me that she doesn't care for them much.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> WOW!  What a jerk.
> 
> I don't think her hands look that bad.  I think that is what the hands look like for a thin woman of her age that exercises a lot.
> 
> The ring seems big and gaudy compared to her normal style.


I never noticed her hands either. 

It surprises me that people are commenting on her hands now, because in all these pictures, her hand is raised... meaning no blood flow, which make bulging veins.


----------



## Swanky

Look back at old pics. . .  her hands have always been  I've always noticed it.

from 2010


----------



## DivineMissM

I don't see the big deal about her hands.  They look like normal human hands to me.  I'm not sure what they're supposed to look like.


----------



## limom

That ring is nothing special. It looks cloudy and when I first saw it I thought it was a topaz.
I am not sure it goes with her casual style either but if she likes it I love it.


----------



## Irishgal

DivineMissM said:
			
		

> I don't see the big deal about her hands.  They look like normal human hands to me.  I'm not sure what they're supposed to look like.



My hands have always be somewhat veiny at times, not always but in specific positions. A lot of thin Caucasians have this issue. I agree they don't look great with veins popping out but maybe she is not vain enough to get filler put in her hands.


----------



## DivineMissM

Irishgal said:


> My hands have always be somewhat veiny at times, not always but in specific positions. A lot of thin Caucasians have this issue. I agree they don't look great with veins popping out but maybe she is not vain enough to get filler put in her hands.



 Do people really put filler in their hands??  Weird.


----------



## scarlet555

DivineMissM said:


> I don't see the big deal about her hands.  They look like normal human hands to me.  I'm not sure what they're supposed to look like.



I think people only notice her hands bc she takes such good care of the rest of her body...


----------



## chowlover2

DivineMissM said:
			
		

> Do people really put filler in their hands??  Weird.



Yes, women who are thin and their veins are prominent. Hands are one of the best ways to tell age.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see anything wrong w/ her veins


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hands are a lot like feet in my opinion, not much you can do with them other than grooming! I'm on the fence about the ring, it does seem to suit her though.


----------



## Swanky

I agree!  About the hands  Can't see the ring clearly enough to judge it


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Sweetpea83 said:


> From that pic that ring looks ugly, imo..and overly huge & tacky.



I agree..it's too in your face..
'look at me'..
photos do look staged.


----------



## Megs

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't see anything wrong w/ her veins



I have veiny hands - so I appreciate her natural vein-y hands!


----------



## sdkitty

DivineMissM said:


> Do people really put filler in their hands?? Weird.


 
I have a feeling there isn't much you can do about hands showing age......If there was a good fix I think Madonna and Sara Jessica Parker (two who come to mind) probably would have taken care of theirs


----------



## chinableu

sdkitty said:


> I have a feeling there isn't much you can do about hands showing age......If there was a good fix I think Madonna and Sara Jessica Parker (two who come to mind) probably would have taken care of theirs



You can have your hands done now.  You can also have your feet done.

I think SJP and Madonna have the hands of hardcore athletes.


----------



## White Orchid

She has the same problem as Kim Kardashian - big, as in unslightly, knuckles.

I don't think her hands though are as bad as Sarah J's or Madonna's.  Those two are clear-cut winners in that 'stake'.

The ring doesn't look at all appealing to me either but granted it's a bad shot.  Heidi Klum's was just as big but a lot more classy looking.


----------



## Lola24

DivineMissM said:


> I don't see the big deal about her hands.  They look like normal human hands to me.  I'm not sure what they're supposed to look like.



I know, right.....


----------



## Saviola

The ring just looks like it is a terrible quality..like yeah it is HUGE we get it..but where is the clarity and color..etc etc. I am aware that it is just a photograph so it probably looks different but ehhh....


----------



## Jayne1

^ Those massively oversized diamonds never seem to flash or sparkle.  They always look like costume jewellery.

You want to see sparkle?  Take a look at our tPF members who post pictures of their rings!


----------



## kirsten

If you're going to get a rock that huge go for a colored diamond. At least the poor clarity doesn't show as much. This ring doesn't really seem to fit her persona.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Jayne1 said:


> I never noticed her hands either.
> 
> It surprises me that people are commenting on her hands now, because in all these pictures, her hand is raised... meaning no blood flow, which make bulging veins.


 beautiful ring!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow, as if critiquing bodies and sizes wasn't enough, we women have moved onto the minutiae of hands and feet......


----------



## kmh1190

Lol... So she has big knuckles, obvious veins, lines on her hands and she doesn't always polish her nails?  Makes me feel good that a beautiful woman like her has hands like mine!

I'm surprised with the ring.  It seems more of his style than hers.


----------



## Ladybug09

kirsten said:


> If you're going to get a rock that huge go for a colored diamond. At least the poor clarity doesn't show as much. This ring doesn't really seem to fit her persona.


 It may not necessarily be poor clarity....She may have an older style, cut or setting on her diamond, and all of those things can affect the sparke...


----------



## littlerock

I think the ring is perfectly Jen's style. Simple, classic, statement piece. I love the understated gold band, especially on her because she always wears gold jewelry. 

I think this ring would look better in person. The pictures are not that great.


----------



## chinableu

He should have gone to Jered's.

:giggles:


----------



## bisousx

MichelleAntonia said:


> Wow, as if critiquing bodies and sizes wasn't enough, we women have moved onto the minutiae of hands and feet......



I know.. it's weird.


----------



## kirsten

littlerock said:


> I think the ring is perfectly Jen's style. *Simple, classic, statement piece.* I love the understated gold band, especially on her because she always wears gold jewelry.
> 
> I think this ring would look better in person. The pictures are not that great.



That rock is simple? A smaller flawless diamond on a gold band suites her way more IMO.


----------



## chinableu

Whatever happened to the classic 1-1.5 carat diamond.

Ya know, the Tiffany setting.


----------



## littlerock

kirsten said:


> That rock is simple? A smaller flawless diamond on a gold band suites her way more IMO.



Well the rock itself -or size of it- is what makes it a 'statement piece' in my opinion. But the design is simple. A classic gold ban and oval diamond..  It doesn't have a gaudy, chunky setting.. or a bazillion smaller diamonds surrounding it. JMO.


----------



## lovemysavior

I like the ring and if it were given to me I would be a happy camper


----------



## Swanky

I can't believe there's so much hoopla over a super crappy pic of a ring that may or may not be "it".


----------



## Bentley1

I think the ring looks cheap as h@ll.  Very dingy and gaudy. 

So not her style at all, IMO.  She is always very tasteful in her clothes and accessories and this ring is so over the top hungry looking.


----------



## Jayne1

For someone who didn't want to be defined by her hair (which we all love) she is now cashing in on the hair we all love.

Although... doesn't she have a 24 hour on-demand hairdresser to keep her hair looking like the hair that we all love?  Okay, whatever... here's a ring flash as well.

Coincidence? _Brad is pimping his new advertising campaign for Chanel N°5 this week too!_




> *Jennifer Aniston becomes co-owner of our company*
> We are thrilled to announce that we&#8217;ve joined creative forces with Jennifer Aniston as she becomes a co-owner and hair care spokesperson of Living Proof.
> &#8220;Jennifer embodies everything we stand for &#8211; a unique combination of beauty and brains,&#8221; says Jill Beraud, our CEO. &#8220;She not only has the most fabulous hair but is an amazing creative talent, and has shown she is a savvy businesswoman with a serious interest in developing small, innovative companies.&#8221;
> Jennifer talks about why Living Proof
> "What caught my attention about Living Proof is the company&#8217;s unique approach to hair care &#8211; using scientific technologies to offer women actual proof in a bottle rather than hoping for results. Over the years, my hair has been subjected to everything...blow dryers, flatirons, curling irons, color, extensions, you name it,&#8221; says Jen. &#8220;After using these products, I felt like I finally discovered a solution that works every day."



http://www.livingproof.com/jen


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sounds like she bought into the company or is some sort of investor,  because it's been on the market for years.


----------



## Jayne1

^ Yes.  She's now a major shareholder. 

She's going to be face of the company and so, bought into it.  That way, when sales go through the roof (because her hair is one of her best assets) she gets a larger share of what she's selling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> ^ Yes.  She's now a major shareholder.
> 
> She's going to be face of the company and so, bought into it.  That way, when sales go through the roof (because her hair is one of her best assets) she gets a larger share of what she's selling.



I would hope the company didn't make her a majority stakeholder. That's crazy. They invented, not her. I realize that adding her name to the brand will increase sales, but giving her a larger share (if its true) makes no sense.


----------



## Jayne1

^ Her people must haves said... you want her hair?  Then in exchange, we want more money, which can be done by becoming a major shareholder.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> ^ Her people must haves said... you want her hair?  Then in exchange, we want more money, which can be done by becoming a major shareholder.


----------



## Swanky

Smart business move.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't even really tell what the ring looks like. I think I like it. I'd need better pictures to judge though.


----------



## cakegirl

I love Living Proof. I hope she makes it more popular-I either have to order online or drive to the mall in the 'burbs to buy it!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That necklace she wears is cute, though - wonder where she got it.


----------



## ilvoelv

Her ring is fug... Way too big and gaudy. Doesn't seem like her at all.


----------



## simona7

She's going to be on Chelsea Handler's show Monday. I'm sure Chelsea will talk about the ring. They are promoting it like her first post engagement interview. Chelsea's probably going to make fun of it and call it an ice cube


----------



## Jayne1

We will probably see the stone's brilliance in the studio.  If it doesn't sparkle under intense studio lights, it never will.


----------



## rumixa

DiorDeVille said:


> In all fairness - not that I disagree, necessarily - when Ang and Billy Bob got together, he was engaged to Laura Dern.  And she wasn't as famous, so that didn't get a lot of press either.  And Anj certainly wasn't vilified for that on a wide scale.  Had she and Brad been a bit more discrete I don't think they'd have received nearly the flack that they did in this case.  Couples break up in Hollywood daily and there's usually a person on the side.
> 
> Most press reports indicate that the "14 years" were very off-and-on.  No idea if that's the work of Jen's publicist or the truth.
> 
> I honestly thought Jen was the model of decorum about her divorce given how humiliating it must have been, how horribly she was talked about in the press, etc.  If all divorcees I know could limit their comments on their ex to "he lacks a sensitivity chip,"  I would be in utter awe.
> 
> IDK.  I get the "I am a brooding, artistic artist with delicate brainwaves and a process" vibe from this guy, but I hope they are happy and remain happy and it works out for them.


erm laura dern was not engaged to Billy Bob ..yet another lie that gets perpetuated ..he was actually married to his first wife when laura dern  wrecked that marriage and she was his off and on girlf when Jolie met him. she thought she was on  her considered her off anyways she then went on to wreck Ben Harpers marriage and get pregnant the same time his then wife was!Its amazing how for Angelina the standard is DIFFERENT,,Aniston moved and bought an apt right next to the one bivens and thereaux stayed in after having an affair with him whilst filming..her own mom came out and said no nothing is going on btwn ja and jt just to have her daughter leave the relationship of 14yrs a week later..come on...seriously ...oh AJ may have eyed BP out on set ...didnt act on it and he left his wife AFTER  telling her repeatedly he was through...she hopped and bounced on vince vaughans lap BEFORE the divorce was finalised ..we all saw the pics ..cause she thought brad wld come back..thats what her and friends said in the vanity fair..they expected him to play out his feelings and return to his dull as dishwater relationship with stuck in 1998 aniston .......as ....if


----------



## rumixa

Jayne1 said:


> We will probably see the stone's brilliance in the studio.  If it doesn't sparkle under intense studio lights, it never will.


doubt it will...its eerily larger,gaudier and similar to another ring..plus i thought huvane said she wld be the face for aveeno sometime in june..i guess they didnt bite and she had to invest her money for her to be the face of this product which ive never heard off and am sure it will do as well as he perfume that is currently on sale at walmart..seriously it is...oh and all those harping on how NATURAL she is ....pics of her old nose, her old hair, her old jaw line, her old bod and boobs are there just google ..uuuugh cant stand peeps with selective memories


----------



## Jayne1

^ It's Hollywood.  There's not one natural beauty in Hollywood. Even if they are naturally pretty, they have to get some serious procedures to become spectacular.


----------



## chinableu

rumixa said:


> erm laura dern was not engaged to Billy Bob ..yet another lie that gets perpetuated ..he was actually married to his first wife when laura dern  wrecked that marriage and she was his off and on girlf when Jolie met him. she thought she was on  her considered her off anyways she then went on to wreck Ben Harpers marriage and get pregnant the same time his then wife was!Its amazing how for Angelina the standard is DIFFERENT,,Aniston moved and bought an apt right next to the one bivens and thereaux stayed in after having an affair with him whilst filming..her own mom came out and said no nothing is going on btwn ja and jt just to have her daughter leave the relationship of 14yrs a week later..come on...seriously ...oh AJ may have eyed BP out on set ...didnt act on it and he left his wife AFTER  telling her repeatedly he was through...she hopped and bounced on vince vaughans lap BEFORE the divorce was finalised ..we all saw the pics ..cause she thought brad wld come back..thats what her and friends said in the vanity fair..they expected him to play out his feelings and return to his dull as dishwater relationship with stuck in 1998 aniston .......as ....if


----------



## Grace123

rumixa said:


> erm laura dern was not engaged to Billy Bob ..yet another lie that gets perpetuated ..he was actually married to his first wife when laura dern  wrecked that marriage and she was his off and on girlf when Jolie met him. she thought she was on  her considered her off anyways she then went on to wreck Ben Harpers marriage and get pregnant the same time his then wife was!Its amazing how for Angelina the standard is DIFFERENT,,Aniston moved and bought an apt right next to the one bivens and thereaux stayed in after having an affair with him whilst filming..her own mom came out and said no nothing is going on btwn ja and jt just to have her daughter leave the relationship of 14yrs a week later..come on...seriously ...oh AJ may have eyed BP out on set ...didnt act on it and he left his wife AFTER  telling her repeatedly he was through...she hopped and bounced on vince vaughans lap BEFORE the divorce was finalised ..we all saw the pics ..cause she thought brad wld come back..thats what her and friends said in the vanity fair..they expected him to play out his feelings and return to his dull as dishwater relationship with stuck in 1998 aniston .......as ....if



wow..you must be really good friends with all of them to know all this as fact.


----------



## Swanky

Pretty aggressive. . . not being baited


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am pretty sure i read that BB wife at the time was not a big fan of Laura Dern. It is probably out there in the google universe. 

Anywho this all needs to be laid to rest. This type of behavior has always gone on in Hollywood especially. They all have moved on and seem happy...for now.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anything is possible.


----------



## rumixa

Grace123 said:


> wow..you must be really good friends with all of them to know all this as fact.



haha erm no but i do come across articles ,and google lol its just that its soooo obvious what JA Pr team does...and she constantly gets away with it...i guess i havent drunk enough cool-aid *takes a  tiny sip*


----------



## Swanky




----------



## chinableu




----------



## lanasyogamama

When's the wedding?


----------



## Swanky

I almost feel like she'd elope or have something small in Mexico {?}


----------



## Jahpson

chinableu said:


> Whatever happened to the classic 1-1.5 carat diamond.
> 
> Ya know, the Tiffany setting.



This.

That ring is...blessed


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jen's ring is pretty, a little large for my comfort but pretty non the less.


----------



## scarlet555

http://perezhilton.com/2012-10-15-j...tt-unwelcome-same-sex-marriage/?from=blogroll

Came across the above... hmmmm if its true... makes one wonder... many thoughts come to mind.


----------



## LADC_chick

I've read things about Brad's mother being very, um, particular (to be diplomatic) about the stuff that Perez mentioned in the post, and that part of her issue with Angelina is her bisexual past. Earlier this year, she wrote an op ed piece to her local newspaper that makes it pretty clear why she would have an issue with Angelina without mentioning Angelina's name of course.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Doubt it. Highly.

But will she even invite her own mother. Never mind Brad's.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Doubt it. Highly.
> 
> But will she even invite her own mother. Never mind Brad's.



She didn't invite her even to her first wedding, did she?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Don't think so. I think I read he never met her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Don't think so. I think I read he never met her.



Me too. And they were married for what, 4 years?


----------



## AEGIS

the bigger the ring, the smaller the di--

j.k


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol....!!

Yeah, I remember reading somewhere that JA and her mom had a falling out? I wonder what happened...


----------



## rumixa

Re: Falling out with mom ...her mom wrote abt her unfavourably in her book and was always bitter and spiteful that her dad left her ,*sigh* apple doesnt fall far does it...anyways she wasnt talking to her called her a Cancer and didnt invite her to the wedding...she most certainly didnt invite Mrs J Pitt ..reaching much cause Brads brother when in australia said their (the entire pitt family's) paths do not cross ..it was what 8 or 9 years ago ...hahahaha
btw its on google and there is a video of him saying all that


----------



## Swanky

Her mom wrote a tell all book among other douchebaggery...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-35482/Jens-bitter-rift-mother.html

With a beautiful face, Brad Pitt as a husband and a lucrative contract with Friends, she would appear to be the woman with everything.
But in an extraordinary interview, Jennifer Aniston claims that she has just had the hardest year of her life.
The 31-year-old actress tells the May edition of Vanity Fair magazine that she has been dogged by 'low self-esteem' and 'a sense of shame'.
She puts much of the turmoil in her life down to the bitter rift with her mother, Nancy, a former model, adding: 'This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom.'
The pair have not spoken in four years and the actress snubbed her mother by not inviting her to her wedding on a Malibu clifftop last year, which she described as a 'tortuous decision'.
Of her years growing up with her mother, she recalled: 'I don't know if I would have known how beautiful she was if she wasn't always pointing out how unbeautiful I was.'
Her mother brought her up alone after her actor father John walked out on the family when Jennifer was nine.
But in recent years the actress and her father have been reconciled.
She added: 'That's the irony. My father and I are friends and my mother and I don't speak. It's a bummer. I miss her. You just want to share it.
'But this is a necessary break we need to take. Let it heal. This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom. I'm still trying to understand those years of my life and figure out what's real. As an adult, I can't blame my parents any more.'
They fell out when her mother gave a television interview about their relationship in 1996.
Miss Aniston called her afterwards in a rage and allegedly told her: 'I'll never forgive you. Never.'
Her mother later wrote a revealing book about their problems, absolving herself from blame.
Miss Aniston, who cried as she discussed the relationship breakdown, said: 'I still can't believe I got married and my mother has never met this person I married. I never would have believed it, when I was 17, if you had told me that would happen.'
She went on to tell Vanity Fair that her marriage to Pitt was helping them both to 'get rid of that piece of **** feeling we carry in ourselves'.
She added: 'This has been the hardest year of my life, as well as the best year of my life. The period after my wedding was extremely intense, for a lot of reasons.
'This was the year when I took the deepest look inward that I ever had and asked a lot of questions for the first time.
'There's been a real internal overhaul, about family, work, everything. Marriage brings up all the things I pushed to the back burner - the fears, the mistrust, the doubts, the insecurities. It's like opening Pandora's box. Every question comes out.' She described how half of the time she feels like an insecure teenage girl and complains that the media spotlight feeds on women's low self-esteem.
Insecurities over her looks appear to prey on her mind. 'I think I'm just starting to feel I can stop apologising to the world - to myself, my family, to my friends, to the world, and live in my body and be okay with that,' she said.
She even hates her hair-style, which she had cut from the much-copied long layers into a shorter bob in October.
'I did it mainly to relieve me of the bondage of self,' she said. 'It was the right time to do it - shed the skin - but I couldn't hate it more.
'It's just not me. I hide behind my hair, it's my shield. I'm taking every horse vitamin there is to make it grow faster - blue-green algae, you name it.'
She described her marriage as a grand experiment but conceded that she and Pitt were living a fairy tale.
On Valentine's Day, he filled her dressing room with rose petals and spelled out 'I Love My Wife' in roses on the wall.
They hope to have children - she would like two or three and he would like seven. 'He loves the idea of having a huge family,' she added. 'But you just never know. Whatever will be, will be.'


----------



## scarlet555

http://perezhilton.com/2012-10-15-j...same-sex-marriage/?from=blogroll#.UHzXiZG9KSM

Ok here's the rest, sorry.

We thought most people only invited ex-mother-in-laws to take long walks off short piers!!
Even though he hasn't been with her for the better part of a decade, it looks like Jennifer Aniston and Brad Pitt's mama still get along!
Jen and Justin Theroux invited Jane Pitt to witness their upcoming nuptials and apparently she's delighted to watch them tie their metaphorical knots together!
One source close to the situation explained how the two ladies still remain friends:
&#8220;Jane is thrilled that Jennifer has found happiness again. She has been on the end of the phone and in person offering advice and support for the past seven years. She wouldn&#8217;t miss Jen&#8217;s wedding for anything.&#8221;
Brad and Angelina Jolie, meanwhile, continue to wait patiently by their mailbox for their invitation, LOLz!!
As excited as we are for Jen and Justin, they are perhaps lucky Jane approves of their relationship at all!
Let us not forget how intolerant she's been of certain types of love in the past!!
If Jen married another lovely lady OR if Justin said "I do" to another hunk of a man, we wonder whether Jane would attend the ceremony&#8230; or protest it??
Mama Pitt, as you sit in the audience watching Justin and Jen cement their ah-mazingly perfect love for each other on what we know will be one of the greatest days of their lives, we beg you to ask yourself one question:
Why would you ever want to deny a same-sex couple those same immeasurable feelings of joy?


----------



## Swanky

I don't believe that


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

AEGIS said:


> the bigger the ring, the smaller the di--
> 
> j.k



haha


----------



## Jayne1

So... Jen goes on Chelsea Handler's show last night to promote... nothing.  She doesn't have any movies out, or anything. She talks about her engagement.

Coincidently, Brad's Chanel commercial aired for the first time yesterday.

See how this works?

I think she looks gorgeous here, maybe the prettiest I've ever seen her look.

(Why can't I get this Youtube video to post here?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQoYeufzJpU


----------



## LADC_chick

She will always play the media game. Always. And I believe that her people (led by her in that she clearly pays them big bucks) thrive on this continuous connection.


----------



## chinableu

Jayne1 said:


> So... Jen goes on Chelsea Handler's show last night to promote... nothing.  She doesn't have any movies out, or anything. She talks about her engagement.
> 
> Coincidently, Brad's Chanel commercial aired for the first time yesterday.
> 
> See how this works?
> 
> I think she looks gorgeous here, maybe the prettiest I've ever seen her look.
> 
> (Why can't I get this Youtube video to post here?)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQoYeufzJpU




His commercial is awful and that's being nice.

 was Chanel thinking?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> She will always play the media game. Always. And I believe that her people (led by her in that she clearly pays them big bucks) thrive on this continuous connection.



I agree.


----------



## chinableu

LADC_chick said:


> She will always play the media game. Always. And I believe that her people (led by her in that she clearly pays them big bucks) thrive on this continuous connection.



All of them do.


----------



## LADC_chick

I agree that they all do, but it's always humorous when it's explained that Jennifer probably wants nothing more than for people stop talking about the whole sordid mess.


----------



## Jayne1

LADC_chick said:


> I agree that they all do, but it's always humorous when it's explained that Jennifer probably wants nothing more than for people stop talking about the whole sordid mess.


Exactly.

When you know how PR people work, and then pay attention to the timing and the 'fluke' of Jen just happening to appear half naked on a magazine cover or, or in this case, the twist of fate that Jen appears on a late night talk show to discuss her engagement the same day Brad's commercial goes live -- it's really very curious.

It's all very simplistic.  We can all be PR people, this isn't difficult at all.


----------



## Swanky

She was on because it was a big night for her friend - who wants the ratings.


----------



## Chanel522

Her being as close as she is with Chelsea says a lot about her imo.  That woman is a classless piece of trash who thinks she's way more important and funny than she is.  She's vulgar and disgusting and I'm totally put off that JA would even surround herself with someone like that


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> Her being as close as she is with *Chelsea *says a lot about her imo.  *That woman is a classless piece of trash who thinks she's wa*y *more important and funny than she is.  She's vulgar and disgusting *and I'm totally put off that JA would even surround herself with someone like that



Ita...I cannot stand that woman! Every time I see her on a commercial I turn it to another channel! She's NOT funny at all...


----------



## chinableu

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When you know how PR people work, and then pay attention to the timing and the 'fluke' of Jen just happening to appear half naked on a magazine cover or, or in this case, the twist of fate that Jen appears on a late night talk show to discuss her engagement the same day Brad's commercial goes live -- it's really very curious.
> 
> It's all very simplistic.  We can all be PR people, this isn't difficult at all.



I found it really curious that Brad spent so much time talking about Jen during his interview with Parade magazine.

Talk about wanting to continue the drama.

Brad should be ecstatic that Jen was on Chelsea last night if people are talking about her instead of that horrific Chanel commercial.


----------



## Jayne1

chinableu said:


> I found it really curious that Brad spent so much time talking about Jen during his interview with Parade magazine.
> 
> *Talk about wanting to continue the drama.*
> 
> Brad should be ecstatic that Jen was on Chelsea last night if people are talking about her instead of that horrific Chanel commercial.


The eternal triangle... they all want to continue the drama.


----------



## scarlet555

Chanel522 said:


> Her being as close as she is with Chelsea says a lot about her imo. That woman is a classless piece of trash who thinks she's way more important and funny than she is. *She's vulgar and disgusting and I'm totally put off that JA would even surround herself with someone like that*


 

ita


----------



## karo

They've been close friends for years,  so it was expected Jennifer Aniston's interview on Chelsea Handler's  late night show would be a candid one.
However, the actress was left red-faced when Chelsea pointed out she could clearly see her nipples through her leather top.
The  Chelsea Lately host further embarrassed her by pointing out she could  regularly see Jennifer's nipples due to the tight of bras she wore.
Cheslea said: 'When Jen comes on the show, there's  always something where are nipples are very, very pronounced. Not today, I can't see them today, oh actually I can.'
A  flustered Jennifer replied: 'Oh jeez,' before looking at her chest and  realising Chelsea was right, before quickly covering her breasts with  her hands.
Also on the  show, she couldnt stop herself getting teary as Chelsea gushed about  what a great couple she and fiance Justin Theroux were.
The Chelsea Lately host said: 'He's the greatest guy ever. You guys make the greatest couple ever.'
Jennifer admitted she was overwhelmed, saying: 'I just got verklempt [Yiddish for overcome with emotion].'
Justin asked Jennifer to marry him on a romantic dinner date to celebrate his birthday at a New York City restaurant in August.
The surprise proposal - which took  place just over a year after they started dating - occurred when the  couple were dining at Greenwich Village restaurant Blue Hill.

Announcing the happy event, Justins publicist said: 'Justin Theroux had an  amazing birthday on Friday, receiving an extraordinary gift when his  girlfriend, Jennifer Aniston, accepted his proposal of marriage.'

After the proposal, an 'overwhelmed' Jennifer  who was previously married to Brad Pitt  called her close friends and family to share the good news.
A source said: "Just after Jen got engaged, she called all her friends and told them about it. 

'She was so happy and said she loves the ring. 

'I think she was overwhelmed and overjoyed by the size and beauty of it!"

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-calls-TV-showing-nipples.html#ixzz29UXI40UV 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## bisousx

She has the cutest boobs... I think it's funny that her nipples are always showing lol


----------



## emcosmo1639

LADC_chick said:


> I agree that they all do, but it's always humorous when it's explained that Jennifer probably *wants nothing more than for people stop talking about the whole sordid mess*.





Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When you know how PR people work, and then pay attention to the timing and the 'fluke' of Jen just happening to appear half naked on a magazine cover or, or in this case, the twist of fate that Jen appears on a late night talk show to discuss her engagement the same day Brad's commercial goes live -- it's really very curious.
> 
> It's all very simplistic.  We can all be PR people, this isn't difficult at all.



They all (celebs in general) will always want to be talked about--when people stop talking about you, the money stops coming in.


----------



## Jayne1

karo said:


> They've been close friends for years,  so it was expected Jennifer Aniston's interview on Chelsea Handler's  late night show would be a candid one.
> However, the actress was left red-faced when Chelsea pointed out she could clearly see her nipples through her leather top.
> The  Chelsea Lately host further embarrassed her by pointing out she could  regularly see Jennifer's nipples due to the tight of bras she wore.
> Cheslea said: 'When Jen comes on the show, there's  always something where are nipples are very, very pronounced. Not today, I can't see them today, oh actually I can.'
> A  flustered Jennifer replied: 'Oh jeez,' before looking at her chest and  realising Chelsea was right, before quickly covering her breasts with  her hands.
> Also on the  show, she couldnt stop herself getting teary as Chelsea gushed about  what a great couple she and fiance Justin Theroux were.
> The Chelsea Lately host said: 'He's the greatest guy ever. You guys make the greatest couple ever.'
> Jennifer admitted she was overwhelmed, saying: 'I just got verklempt [Yiddish for overcome with emotion].'
> Justin asked Jennifer to marry him on a romantic dinner date to celebrate his birthday at a New York City restaurant in August.
> The surprise proposal - which took  place just over a year after they started dating - occurred when the  couple were dining at Greenwich Village restaurant Blue Hill.
> 
> Announcing the happy event, Justins publicist said: 'Justin Theroux had an  amazing birthday on Friday, receiving an extraordinary gift when his  girlfriend, Jennifer Aniston, accepted his proposal of marriage.'
> 
> After the proposal, an 'overwhelmed' Jennifer  who was previously married to Brad Pitt  called her close friends and family to share the good news.
> A source said: "Just after Jen got engaged, she called all her friends and told them about it.
> 
> 'She was so happy and said she loves the ring.
> 
> 'I think she was overwhelmed and overjoyed by the size and beauty of it!"
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-calls-TV-showing-nipples.html#ixzz29UXI40UV
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​


I think I'm going to get a lot of botox so I can do this and not have ugly scrunches on my face.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These two...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> These two...



I know...


----------



## Swanky

A lot of "sweet" actresses love Chelsea, Reese Witherspoon is one too. She probably racks them up  At least these gals have girlfriends. 
Jen looks great there!


----------



## Livia1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A lot of "*sweet*" actresses love Chelsea, *Reese Witherspoon* is one too. She probably racks them up  At least these gals have girlfriends.
> Jen looks great there!



Really?


----------



## Swanky

yes, Sandra Bullock and Charlize too! She has a crude sense of humor, but seems like a lot of celebs like her.


----------



## simona7

Personally, I like her sense of humor but I can see how some wouldn't. Jen looked great on the show. I still can't tell what the ring looks like.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Livia1 said:


> Really?




Lol..My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Cherrasaki

Jennifer is looking really good. But then again when has she not?  Regarding all these celebs "loving" Chelsea I think it probably has a lot to do with the fact that she might be fun to hang out with. She seems uninhibited and along with her abrasiveness and sarcasm they probably find that refreshing or something.  But who really knows.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see why people care.  I'd give the side eye more if it was Lilo or Amanda Bynes they were hanging out with. It's like their political opinions... I don't need to know.


----------



## Chanel522

I agree with you Swanky, but I also think that who you hang out with and choose to call a "friend" is a good indicator of who you are and says a lot about you.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Yup...the the second half.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My guess is, if Chelsea didn't talk smack about Angie she wouldn't be "friends" with jennifer.


----------



## d-girl1011

I have a friend who thinks she is Chelsea, and it gets old, let me tell u  But back to Jennifer - she looks great. Love her.


----------



## CeeJay

dc-cutie said:
			
		

> my guess is, if chelsea didn't talk smack about angie she wouldn't be "friends" with jennifer.



ita!


----------



## Swanky

Meh, I don't agree necessarily.  Jen seems like a "girl's girl" - always has a lot of friends, I'm not surprised she'd be friends w/ Chelsea or anyone else that might be fun to hang out with.

What has Chelsea done that's so bad that make people hate her? Maybe better for another thread?


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Have you ever watched her?  She's obnoxious, rude, vulgar, ignorant, egotistical, etc...her list of bad qualities goes on and on.  She's a pig to be perfectly honest.


----------



## chowlover2

And she only got a TV show because she slept with an NBC executive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's made one too many off color, pun intended, remarks for my liking. Usually what you say in your comedy routines, is pretty much an extension of your real life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> And she only got a TV show because she slept with an NBC executive.



There you have it, folks


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was living with him too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> And she only got a TV show because she slept with an NBC executive.




Ok, so that makes sense why she got a tv gig, LOL....so sad!


----------



## Swanky

Does everyone hate Kathy Griffin too?


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Does everyone hate Kathy Griffin too?



I love Kathy! I think she's a hoot!


----------



## chinableu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Does everyone hate Kathy Griffin too?



Only during election season.


----------



## HauteMama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Does everyone hate Kathy Griffin too?


 
Umm... yep. It isn't that I "hate" them; I just really don't appreciate their crude sense of humour and I don't find them funny. Clearly I am in the minority, however, otherwise Handler wouldn't stay on television and Griffin wouldn't still be making appearances - someone must love them. I'm just not a fan of either.


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> ^^ Have you ever watched her?  She's obnoxious, rude, vulgar, ignorant, egotistical, etc...her list of bad qualities goes on and on.  She's a pig to be perfectly honest.





chowlover2 said:


> And she only got a TV show because she slept with an NBC executive.





DC-Cutie said:


> She's made one too many off color, pun intended, remarks for my liking. Usually what you say in your comedy routines, is pretty much an extension of your real life.


Agree.

All is forgiven if she was at least funny.  But she's not. Kathy Griffin is funny.


----------



## rumixa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yes, Sandra Bullock and Charlize too! She has a crude sense of humor, but seems like a lot of celebs like her.


they dont necessarily "like" her they are all managed by CAA Kevin Huvane, Gwyneth Paltrow, Reese , Sandra I think Charlize too but after Chelsea used to diss Jennifer Anniston on her show ...u guys remember those days ...anyhoo she used to rag on JA and then voila she was picked up by Kevin Huvane's brother Stephen Huvane who is JA's PR/Manager in life work and everywhere else sooooooooo they arent reallly friends ..just clients of a major PR who help each other and the company out ....
ps Chelsea Handler isnt funny she is racist...and crude and quite frankly its no wonder pple wld think she was a gals gal with that lot... mmm#justsayin


----------



## justkell

I've met Chelsea Handler and she was one of the sweetest people I've ever met. And you could tell she was sincerely sweet too. Very kind and warm too. She's done a lot for her friends as well. You ask any of them and they'll tell you Chelsea is one of the most generous, caring, people. She took a bunch of her friends, who were no name comics, and featured them on her show and they now have amazing careers. 

And the case may be that she only got a show on tv because she was sleeping with the CEO of the network, but, that's not what has kept her on the air for all these years. Ratings do that, plain and simple. People buying her books is what has put her on the NY Times best sellers list time and time again. 

Chelsea also made Angelina jokes in her stand up routines even before she met Jennifer Aniston. 

And Jennifer was only on Chelsea's show this week to kick off the show's new studio at Universal Studios, which is a pretty damn big deal for a cable tv host to have a studio at Universal. And Chelsea hasn't been involved with the CEO of E! for a few years now so figure that one out. And I'm sure that Chelsea and Jennifer talked about boundaries for the interview before hand. Jennifer probably told her nothing was off limits.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I think Jennifer hangs with Chelsea because she's probably fun to hang out with. She's also uninhibited and these celebrities probably like that about her including her sarcasm and sense of humor. She's obviously good at  "networking" because it's worked out for her extremely well. As far as Chelsea being a nice person or not I think reports are mixed on that one. Regarding Kathy Griffin I think she's funny but she can also be annoying at times too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Chelsea's show. I thought she and Jen were great together when Jen made an appearance.


----------



## LADC_chick

HauteMama said:
			
		

> Umm... yep. It isn't that I "hate" them; I just really don't appreciate their crude sense of humour and I don't find them funny. Clearly I am in the minority, however, otherwise Handler wouldn't stay on television and Griffin wouldn't still be making appearances - someone must love them. I'm just not a fan of either.


I feel similarly about Kathy Griffin too. Both women have their fans and their show ratings that keep them on air, but I've never purposely watched either of them for more than one or two linked clips. I've just not found them funny.




			
				rumixa said:
			
		

> *they dont necessarily "like" her they are all managed by CAA Kevin Huvane*, Gwyneth Paltrow, Reese , Sandra I think Charlize too but after Chelsea used to diss Jennifer Anniston on her show ...u guys remember those days ...anyhoo she used to rag on JA and then voila she was picked up by Kevin Huvane's brother Stephen Huvane who is JA's PR/Manager in life work and everywhere else sooooooooo they arent reallly friends ..just clients of a major PR who help each other and the company out ....
> ps Chelsea Handler isnt funny she is racist...and crude and quite frankly its no wonder pple wld think she was a gals gal with that lot... mmm#justsayin


Thank you! I kept trying to remember the guy's name, and for whatever reason Google searches weren't leading me to it. Anyway, I've suspected the same thing that it's not friendship, but business above all.


----------



## sdkitty

rumixa said:


> they dont necessarily "like" her they are all managed by CAA Kevin Huvane, Gwyneth Paltrow, Reese , Sandra I think Charlize too but after Chelsea used to diss Jennifer Anniston on her show ...u guys remember those days ...anyhoo she used to rag on JA and then voila she was picked up by Kevin Huvane's brother Stephen Huvane who is JA's PR/Manager in life work and everywhere else sooooooooo they arent reallly friends ..just clients of a major PR who help each other and the company out ....
> ps Chelsea Handler isnt funny she is racist...and crude and quite frankly its no wonder pple wld think she was a gals gal with that lot... mmm#justsayin


 
Racist?



justkell said:


> I've met Chelsea Handler and she was one of the sweetest people I've ever met. And you could tell she was sincerely sweet too. Very kind and warm too. She's done a lot for her friends as well. You ask any of them and they'll tell you Chelsea is one of the most generous, caring, people. She took a bunch of her friends, who were no name comics, and featured them on her show and they now have amazing careers.
> 
> And the case may be that she only got a show on tv because she was sleeping with the CEO of the network, but, that's not what has kept her on the air for all these years. Ratings do that, plain and simple. People buying her books is what has put her on the NY Times best sellers list time and time again.
> 
> Chelsea also made Angelina jokes in her stand up routines even before she met Jennifer Aniston.
> 
> And Jennifer was only on Chelsea's show this week to kick off the show's new studio at Universal Studios, which is a pretty damn big deal for a cable tv host to have a studio at Universal. And Chelsea hasn't been involved with the CEO of E! for a few years now so figure that one out. And I'm sure that Chelsea and Jennifer talked about boundaries for the interview before hand. Jennifer probably told her nothing was off limits.


 
I like her show


----------



## scarlet555

^Obviously if you like her show, you won't find her racist...  it was just rumixa's view.... enough about this crazy chick... let's get back to ... Jennifer Aniston, I saw her ring on Chelsea...  and it looked a lot nicer and sparkly than previous photos... which were not very clear to begin with!


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing she's "that friend", the one that makes you laugh so hard you about pee your pants but is always inappropriate.  Not a bestie, not one you spill your secrets to.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/18/jennifer-aniston-wedding-chelsea-handler_n_1982128.html

Chelsea Handler has a famously close relationship with her gal pals. Just this week, she and Sandra Bullock had a heart-to-heart in the staff showers of her studio during the season premiere of "Chelsea Lately."

And Handler and girlfriend Jennifer Aniston are close enough that the talk-show host had no qualms about discussing Aniston's nipples during a recent interview. But they're not that close, Handler says.

"I'm not going to be maid of honor," Handler tells "Extra," referring to Aniston's upcoming nuptials to beau Justin Theroux. "*She has other friends that she is much closer to*."

"We are good friends, but no, she's not going to ask me," Handler continued. "*That would be really weird.*"

Handler is nonetheless as supportive as can be about the union. "He's the greatest guy ever," Handler told Aniston on "Chelsea Lately" this week. "You guys make the greatest couple ever."

Aniston is reportedly hoping to keep the wedding party small. In August, a source told Us Weekly that she wants a "destination wedding, kind of like eloping with a few friends."


----------



## karo

At  the annual Vogue CFDA Fashion Fund Event


----------



## Chanel522

Love her outfit


----------



## Swanky

I like parts of it but I think it needed a pop of color, even a silky grey or something.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I like parts of it but I think it needed a pop of color, even a silky grey or something.



I agree!


----------



## Jayne1

New ring shots.


----------



## nicole2730

i like the ring. love her necklace too.


----------



## Liliana85

She looks great. Love the ring.


----------



## DivineMissM

I love everything about that outfit.  Especially the jewelry!


----------



## Swanky

Chunky cuts like an antique... I dig!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the ring a lot!


----------



## missmoimoi

Jennifer Aniston with Jack Spade bag - pic courtesy of Just Jared
I'm hoping this bag will show up at Holts in black or navy - very practical briefcase!


----------



## keychain

I love her hair color.


----------



## lovemysavior

I love how she will bring back clothing and sunnies that she wore a few years ago.  She doesn't seem like an impulse shopper who is all about flashing everything that is trendy.


----------



## karo

*Racy Jennifer Aniston goes for the plunge in a silky black gown for night out with fiancé Justin Theroux*

Jennifer Aniston has made a number of  low-key appearances on the social scene in the past week. But she saved  the best for last as she wore a plunging black satin gown at Los  Angeles County Museum of Art's star studded annual Art + Film Gala last  night.
The actress made a  rare red carpet appearance with her beau, actor Justin Theroux, who  looked suitable suave in a tuxedo, as they posed together. 
Jennifer's stunning gown revealed rather a lot of cleavage, but a sheer net panel  prevented any chance of a wardrobe malfunction. 
The couple bumped into fellow actor Drew Barrymore and husband and Will Kopelman inside the gala honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci. 

And all red carpet poise was forgotten as the group huddled round Drew to  see pictures of her newborn daughter Olive on husband Will's iPhone.
The event marked the couples first official appearance since the babys birth just one month ago.
Also at the star-studded event was Drew's Charlies Angels co-star Cameron  Diaz, as well as Minka Kelly, who starred on the recent Charlies Angels television series. 

She arrived separately from her rumoured new loved Chris Evans. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-fiance-Justin-Theroux.html#ixzz2AbfapbxA 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## tomz_grl

karo said:
			
		

> Racy Jennifer Aniston goes for the plunge in a silky black gown for night out with fiancé Justin Theroux
> 
> Jennifer Aniston has made a number of  low-key appearances on the social scene in the past week. But she saved  the best for last as she wore a plunging black satin gown at Los  Angeles County Museum of Art's star studded annual Art + Film Gala last  night.
> The actress made a  rare red carpet appearance with her beau, actor Justin Theroux, who  looked suitable suave in a tuxedo, as they posed together.
> Jennifer's stunning gown revealed rather a lot of cleavage, but a sheer net panel  prevented any chance of a wardrobe malfunction.
> The couple bumped into fellow actor Drew Barrymore and husband and Will Kopelman inside the gala honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci.
> 
> And all red carpet poise was forgotten as the group huddled round Drew to  see pictures of her newborn daughter Olive on husband Will's iPhone.
> The event marked the couple&#146;s first official appearance since the baby&#146;s birth just one month ago.
> Also at the star-studded event was Drew's Charlie&#146;s Angels co-star Cameron  Diaz, as well as Minka Kelly, who starred on the recent Charlie&#146;s Angels television series.
> 
> She arrived separately from her rumoured new loved Chris Evans.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2224281/Jennifer-Aniston-goes-plunge-silky-black-gown-night-fiance-Justin-Theroux.html#ixzz2AbfapbxA
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Why does Drew still look pregnant there?


----------



## bisousx

Her body looks stunning in that dress. Both look great. I had no idea Drew was pregnant, or married lol


----------



## Geena1999

tomz_grl said:
			
		

> Why does Drew still look pregnant there?



She just had a baby less than 30 days ago...give her a break...everyone doesn't go back to a flat or semi-flat stomach


----------



## sdkitty

lovemysavior said:


> I love how she will bring back clothing and sunnies that she wore a few years ago. She doesn't seem like an impulse shopper who is all about flashing everything that is trendy.


 
and she'll carry the same bag seemingly every day for a long time....used to be a black BV and she'd wear it with everything...then the Tom Ford flap bag


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> and she'll carry the same bag seemingly every day for a long time....used to be a black BV and she'd wear it with everything...then the Tom Ford flap bag



Yep, and the Tom Ford sunglasses and the Stuart Wietzman wedges too. 

Drew looks great in these pics!


----------



## Compass Rose

Her ring is absolutely stunning.  No doubt about it.


----------



## Swanky

Jen doesn't seem to care much about girly material things.  Seems to like high quality no matter the brand and fewer things.

Drew looks like what normal women look like after delivering a baby.  Most women don't waltz out of hospital in pre-pregnancy jeans.  Some do! Most don't! Especially if she has a hernia or anything like that.


----------



## DivineMissM

Geena1999 said:


> She just had a baby less than 30 days ago...give her a break...everyone doesn't go back to a flat or semi-flat stomach



 Thank you!  My baby is nearly 6 months old, and even though I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight (maybe even a little less) my belly still isn't flat.  It probably won't be ever again, unless I do ab workouts like crazy.  Which I don't plan on doing because I couldn't care less about having a flat stomach and I'd rather snuggle my baby in my spare time.    Drew looks great, and good for her for not having the Hollywood standard c-section/tummy tuck.


----------



## tomz_grl

Geena1999 said:
			
		

> She just had a baby less than 30 days ago...give her a break...everyone doesn't go back to a flat or semi-flat stomach



Simmer down... I was just wondering why her stomach still has that hard pregnant look to it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Simmer down... I was just wondering why her stomach still has that hard pregnant look to it.



Some people take things too personal. I wondered the same thing about her belly.


----------



## Bentley1

^ Me too.  I thought she was still pregnant in that picture.


----------



## limom

^^
Jennifer Anniston Breast are fabulous.
 it is too much in your face for my taste but they are standing up better than Kim K and she is over 10 years older.
I also thought that Drew was pregnant on the pics.
No shade just an observation.


----------



## Jayne1

tomz_grl said:


> Simmer down... I was just wondering why her stomach still has that hard pregnant look to it.


I knew what you meant... you weren't being judgmental. Sometimes we just ask questions, it's not an attack.


----------



## Swanky

Lawdy, a question was asked and then answered. . .  who's getting mad? 

Yea, she's got a great set! lol


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Jen doesn't seem to care much about girly material things.  Seems to like high quality no matter the brand .



AMEN to that!!!!


----------



## Geena1999

tomz_grl said:
			
		

> Simmer down... I was just wondering why her stomach still has that hard pregnant look to it.



Because a lot of ppl still look pregnant right after having a baby!


----------



## bergafer3

I like her gold band, on the engagement.


----------



## cocosapphire

An enlarged view of Jennifer's stunning ring...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meh, still don't like it..too big for my taste.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I don't love it. Still does not look like a diamond to me.


----------



## Swanky

I love it, but I love big old chunky facets like that!


----------



## Nathalya

The ring is not my taste, but since her normal style is so casual and she seems really unmaterialistic, it's nice to see her go 'out' with this ring.


----------



## LADC_chick

I don't know. Every time I see the ring, I think I'm seeing a HW from the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like the nails....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I like the nails....



Me, too. I Wonder the color and brand...


----------



## karo

I like the ring. I think it's very much her style - simple and elegant. On these pics though it looks more like crystal than diamond, but I can't wait to see some better pics, as I'm sure it's sparkly!


----------



## cocosapphire

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love it, but I love big old chunky facets like that!


 
Yeah, I'm with you, Swanky, I love chunky gems!  It looks to be a cushion cut.  
I'd love to see other pictures that show more of the facets and sparkle.


----------



## CDNinNYC

I'm pretty sure her ring is a rose cut diamond.


----------



## Swanky

Doesn't look like a predictable large paved plus halo'ed 2 times HW ring to me.
It's not something I might select but I really like it.  The yellow gold and antique style really suits her I think.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I like the nails....


I've always liked her nails.  


karo said:


> I like the ring. I think it's very much her style - simple and elegant. On these pics though it looks more like crystal than diamond, but I can't wait to see some better pics, as I'm sure it's sparkly!


I've yet to see such a huge diamond sparkle. When I want to see a dazzling dance of light , I check out the tPFers diamond E rings... they are often large, but not the RHoBH kind.  And boy, do they sparkle!

I always think the Hollywood diamond rings are fake, they look so dull.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> Me, too. I Wonder the color and brand...



Looks awfully like Essie Ballet Slippers, but not certain


----------



## Swanky

I wonder what people consider "huge"? 
I bet on camera it sparkles, most of them would if they're clean I think.  Photography is not a diamond's friend! lol


----------



## DivineMissM

I love the ring as well.  It's different, and even though it's huge it's not over the top.  I think it suits her perfectly!


----------



## cakegirl

I love rose-cut diamonds. What they give up in sparkle, they gain in warmth and uniqueness.  Jen isn't a flashy person, and while the ring is big, it isn't flashy.


----------



## CCfor C

Bentley1 said:


> ^ Me too.  I thought she was still pregnant in that picture.



Me, too!!  But I haven't been keeping up with her pregnancy, so I thought maybe she had another one on the way...totally understand, though...

I like everything about Jennifer's dress but the plunging neckline. It looks well..a bit "cheap" to me..just my opinion...


----------



## CDNinNYC

cakegirl said:
			
		

> I love rose-cut diamonds. What they give up in sparkle, they gain in warmth and uniqueness.  Jen isn't a flashy person, and while the ring is big, it isn't flashy.



I agree with you. They are rare and special. 

Rose cuts are not meant to sparkle/show brilliance.


----------



## Jayne1

CDNinNYC said:


> I agree with you. They are rare and special.
> 
> Rose cuts are not meant to sparkle/show brilliance.


Does anyone have a picture of what rose cuts are supposed to look like and why they might cost what they cost? What's the appeal, if they do not show brilliance and do not not sparkle?


----------



## Swanky

Well, like emeralds aren't really "sparkly" . . . a lot of old cuts have flashes of light instead of sparkle.  It's very difficult to photograph a diamond's beauty.


----------



## Jayne1

Okay, if no one can show me a picture of an expensive diamond that doesn't look like it should be an expensive diamond  ... I will post a picture of Jen's dress that shows why she was never going to have a wardrobe malfunction.  At first, I thought she might - the dress seemed so low cut...

Very well done workmanship on the dress, you can barely see the sheer netting.


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> Me, too. I Wonder the color and brand...



Looks like Chanel Frenzy to me...


----------



## karo

*Setting up home: Jennifer Aniston and fiancé Justin Theroux shop for furniture for their Bel Air love nest*

They only revealed their engagement a  couple of months ago, but Hollywood's most high profile couple are  already focusing on improving their home.
Jennifer  Aniston and Justin Theroux seem set on perfecting their Los Angeles  love nest ahead of their wedding after spending the weekend shopping for  furniture.
The loved up  pair, who have been joined at the hip since May last year, seemed like  any other couple as they perused Hollywood's most exclusive interior  design shops on Saturday, while Jennifer shamelessly promoted her bottle  of SmartWater, which she's the face of.
The actress made sure that she showed off  the bottle that she was holding as she casually wandered round the shops with her husband-to-be.
Clearly in the process of planning their lives together, the couple  headed to high end stores Adesso Lighting and Blackman Cruz to pick up  some things for their Bel Air mansion.
Maintaining  her usual dressed down style, the Friends actress wore a pair of ripped  blue jeans and a beige mac over a long-sleeved white T-shirt.With her trademark hair sleek over her  shoulders, the star added a pair of dark sunglasses and continually  sipped on her bottle of water while she shopped.With perfectly manicured nails sporting  deep red polish, the actress seemed more than happy to flaunt her  sparkly engagement ring, which has been a talking point since she  debuted it last month.
 Actor Justin looked just as chic in  black trousers, a grey jumper and a green, checked blazer jacket, also  sporting a pair of dark sunglasses.
Breezing  around the exclusive stores, the pair chatted to the shop assistants  about the products before heading back together to their large, black  Mercedes with a bodyguard in tow.
The couple are staying tight-lipped  about their forthcoming nuptials and are yet to reveal whether or not  they've actually set a date.
Justin proposed to Jennifer during a romantic dinner date to celebrate his birthday in New York in August.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...essly-promoting-SmartWater.html#ixzz2An3gIGA3 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## DC-Cutie

Making sure she display$ that $martwater, I see.  guess she'll start waking around with a bottle of shampoo or conditioner soon.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Making sure she display$ that $martwater, I see.  guess she'll start waking around with a bottle of shampoo or conditioner soon.


 
 As I sip from my refilled from the tap bottle...


----------



## ilvoelv

the ring is growing on me. its huge but looks simple in a way.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Making sure she display$ that $martwater, I see.  guess she'll start waking around with a bottle of shampoo or conditioner soon.



It's so perfectly positioned, too! Like it's one of the items on display in the Price is Right.


----------



## Jayne1

Very odd display of her endorsement.  Why is she holding it from the bottom like that?

This picture shows how she really feels about the taste of that water.  I've tried it, it tastes metallic and a bit unpleasant.


----------



## DivineMissM

Can you imagine if she was seen with a bottle of anything BUT smartwater??  

I love the red nails on her.  She very rarely wears color on her nails, but it looks lovely.


----------



## CoachChris

What bag is she carrying now???


----------



## bisbee

CoachChris said:


> What bag is she carrying now???



Bottega Veneta.


----------



## CoachChris

bisbee said:


> Bottega Veneta.


 
Nice.....Thank You!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I think she's wearing the very unflattering shades that Katherine Heigl wears, they make beautiful women look not-so-beautiful, IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I think she's wearing the very unflattering shades that Katherine Heigl wears, they make beautiful women look not-so-beautiful, IMO.



The Tom Ford Jennifers? They're awesome.


----------



## Cherrasaki

*


DivineMissM said:



			Can you imagine if she was seen with a bottle of anything BUT smartwater??
		
Click to expand...

*
This is true. I can't say I blame her although it is overtly obvious what she is doing. She's really no different then her other cohorts though. Celebrities are often photographed using the products they endorse.  



Chloe_chick999 said:


> I think she's wearing the very unflattering shades that Katherine Heigl wears, they make beautiful women look not-so-beautiful, IMO.



I agree with you about the sunnies Katherine Heigl has been wearing lately, they look ridiculous. But the ones Jennifer has on look better on her. She really has impeccable style.


----------



## Jayne1

Cherrasaki said:


> *
> 
> This is true. I can't say I blame her although it is overtly obvious what she is doing. She's really no different then her other cohorts, celebrities are often photographed using the products they endorse.
> *


*
She has to, I think it's in her contract.  Every few months we see her carrying a bottle.  It's not very subtle, is it? *


----------



## karo

Her haircut in Friends was copied by women all over the world and became affectionately known as the Rachel.

And  eight years after the doors of Central Perk closed for the last time  and the hit sitcom wrapped, Jennifer Anistons mane still hasnt strayed  too far from that of her characters.

But perfect tresses dont come easily for anyone  even when youre a Hollywood star.
The actress was seen getting some work on her famous head of hair on Friday.

The 43-year-old was spotted leaving her trusted salon after having some highlights done on her head of honey coloured hair.

Jennifer was seen walking through the parking lot after stepping out of the location while sporting an all-black ensemble.
She was dressed in a casual off-the-shoulder-top along with fitted trousers, boots and a leather handbag.

Her giant engagement ring was clearly visible as she clutched her mobile phone to ensure she was up to date with her messages.

Last weekend Jennifer was seen stocking up on household goods with her fiancé Justin Theroux.
It seems the pair are intent on perfecting their Bel Air love nest ahead of their wedding.

The couple, who fell in love while filming Wanderlust together, are staying tight-lipped about their forthcoming nuptials and are yet to reveal  whether or not they've actually set a date.

Justin proposed to Jennifer during a romantic dinner date to celebrate his birthday in New York in August

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reat-famously-glossy-locks.html#ixzz2BHbSiz00 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

It's black and white: Jennifer Aniston keeps it simple and chic as she joins fiancé Justin Theroux to toast Ben Stiller at award gala
The event was held in honour of Ben Stiller.
But it seems Jennifer Aniston was turning more heads at the 26th American Cinematheque Award Gala in Beverly Hills on Thursday evening.
The actress, who was joined by fiancé Justin Theroux, wore a black and white strapless gown as she joined a host of stars to toast the filmmaker.
Jennifer and Justin couple made their way down the red carpet, and finally, to their table, smiling and laughing along the way.The actress, who co-starred with Stiller in Along Came Polly, wore her blonde locks tangled around her shoulders, and sitting down at the table put on her glasses for a better view.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Aniston-keeps-simple-chic.html#ixzz2COooPpzU
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Swanky

she looks pretty in her glasses!


----------



## LADC_chick

I really like her glasses!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has very masculine facial features, imo..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks but looks very overtly tanned at this event....


----------



## renza

She has hipster glasses!  They look cute on her.
She looks great, but I wish she would wear color more often! It's always black, white, beige, greige, etc. And yes, she is always really tan--is it spray-on? I hope so.


----------



## christymarie340

I think I'm the minority here, but I don't trust this guy...how is it he is with is ex for 14 yrs, and then boom-leaves her and now all of the sudden he's ready to get married? I don't know, just doesn't sit well with me...


----------



## NYC BAP

Sweetpea83 said:


> She has very masculine facial features, imo..



Yeah her chin looks like jay leno


----------



## scarlet555

Sweetpea83 said:


> She has very masculine facial features, imo..



Agree, but she does a good job with her hair to hide those manly features... The wide jaw.  The wide square face.  And thank goodness she takes care of her body, it helps her a ton.


----------



## Swanky

He was on and off w/ ex.... obviously never serious enough about her to marry, so they definitely had problems.


----------



## AEGIS

her fiance has great eyebrows. weird but that's what strikes me the most about his face.


----------



## Jayne1

christymarie340 said:


> I think I'm the minority here, but I don't trust this guy...how is it he is with is ex for 14 yrs, and then boom-leaves her and now all of the sudden he's ready to get married? I don't know, just doesn't sit well with me...


I agree -- but he hit the jackpot with JA, and he knows that... I'm sure he will be a great hubby.


----------



## Swanky

He's so not my type, although he looks cute _sometimes_, but he seems to be a cool guy.  If her friends like him he must be okay!  She could pick from plenty of guys, he must be fun or treat her amazing.


----------



## LADC_chick

renza said:


> *She has hipster glasses!*  They look cute on her.
> She looks great, but I wish she would wear color more often! It's always black, white, beige, greige, etc. And yes, she is always really tan--is it spray-on? I hope so.



Eek! They ARE hipster,  but I really do like them! I'm due for an eye exam and new glasses; I may try for some similar round frames.



christymarie340 said:


> I think I'm the minority here, but I don't trust this guy...how is it he is with is ex for 14 yrs, and then boom-leaves her and now all of the sudden he's ready to get married? I don't know, just doesn't sit well with me...



I agree. Justin and Heidi were serious enough to be living together. Who knows for how many years they had been sharing an apartment before he started up with Jennifer Aniston. On/Off for 14 years aside, he and the girlfriend were actually living together when it happened.

On his looks, I'm not too keen on the super dark hair because it looks like black hair dye. It could be his natural hair color, of course, but it's so that at his age as to look unnatural.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't believe a lot of things I read, but I do believe he gave up his beloved NYC to move to LA for her. And that can't be easy for a hipster guy like him.

I have noticed that she hangs out in NYC, even buys homes, when in the getting-to-know-you stage of a relationship.  But LA is where she really wants to be.  It's like pretending to like watching football while you're dating a sports nut.

I'm going to find the article I just read...


----------



## Sweetpea83

scarlet555 said:


> Agree, but *she does a good job with her **hair to hide those manly features*... The wide jaw.  The wide square face.  And thank goodness she takes care of her body, it helps her a ton.



Yeah, it's no wonder we rarely see her with her hair up..


----------



## mundodabolsa

AEGIS said:


> her fiance has great eyebrows. weird but that's what strikes me the most about his face.



I actually noticed that in the last pics too and thought, hmm, I appreciate that he doesn't have a unibrow but his brows are way too shaped and groomed for my taste for a man.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Love love love the black low cut satin dress!


----------



## CoachChris

christymarie340 said:


> I think I'm the minority here, but I don't trust this guy...how is it he is with is ex for 14 yrs, and then boom-leaves her and now all of the sudden he's ready to get married? I don't know, just doesn't sit well with me...



Who has got the most $$$$.....


----------



## Jayne1

*Jens Justin sings LA blues*



> Justin Theroux, who moved to Los Angeles to be with his fiancée, Jennifer Aniston, is missing life in New York and having a hard time adjusting to a new city, according to sources.
> 
> Were told Theroux recently had a meltdown, telling friends about how he desperately misses his old life in Manhattan. He was saying how he and Jen cant go anywhere in New York because everyone sells them out, so theyre forced to spend most of their time in LA, a city he hates, says the insider. New York is his home, and he feels like he has to give it up for this relationship to work. He struggles with it.
> 
> Aniston sold her two prewar condos  a one-bedroom penthouse and a one-bedroom on the 17th floor  at 299 W. 12th St. through a corporation in her dogs name, Norman, in April this year, and picked up a mansion in Bel Air at about the same time. Jen just couldnt handle being watched so closely in New York, the source explains. She felt like the neighbors, doormen, everyone was spying on them.
> 
> Theroux still has an apartment in the West Village, near Blue Hill, the romantic restaurant where he proposed, but were told the Horrible Bosses actress is uncomfortable staying there.
> 
> Theres no doorman or security, says the insider. It makes Jen nervous.
> 
> The couple is currently living in Anistons California mansion. Jen is fine being mostly in LA, continued the source. Shes used to a life of hiding in her big house and bringing the party to her. But Justin was in love with his New York livelihood . . . and hes mourning it.
> 
> They met briefly on the set of Tropic Thunder in 2007 and reconnected in 2010 with Wanderlust. They announced their engagement in August, after the actors 41st birthday. Theroux was previously in a 14-year relationship with live-in girlfriend Heidi Bivens, who moved out of their home in June 2011.
> 
> He loves Jen but misses his old life. He s really conflicted, adds the insider. A rep for Aniston didnt get back to us last night. Therouxs rep said, This is false. They continue to remain bicoastal.



http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/jen_justin_sings_la_blues_HcfPqtym8hyoMmVQTPn4BN


----------



## Orangebox008

The drama never ceases with Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It doesn't matter who you are, famous or not, but it takes time to adjust to any new city. I think they say you need to give your new town at least 3 years before you're fully adjusted? And some people never adjust.


----------



## Swanky

And then there's the possibility he and she both love each others respective cities!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> And then there's the possibility he and she both love each others respective cities!



That too. That's why there is such a thing as homesick!


----------



## Grace123

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/e...invites-pitt-to-aniston-wedding-16239192.html

Justin Theroux 'invites Pitt to Aniston wedding'

Sunday, 18 November 2012
Justin Theroux

Justin Theroux has reportedly invited Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie to his wedding with Jennifer Aniston.

The actor has allegedly added the two unexpected names to the guest list for his upcoming nuptials to the former Friends star.

It was rumoured that Jennifer was considering asking her ex-husband Brad and new fiancée Angelina to her highly-anticipated wedding , but reports have revealed the idea actually came from her new beau.

"Justin and Jennifer are so happy right now - they don't want any bad feeling in any aspect of their lives by the time they tie the knot," a source revealed to British magazine Grazia.

"Justin knows that Jen and Brad talk occasionally and he likes the actor [the pair have met a few times]. Obviously, this means inviting Angelina too. Jennifer was taken aback, as she really didn't think Justin would want her ex-husband there, but she loves the fact he's so OK about it."

Justin proposed to Jennifer in August this year. The couple are reportedly planning to wed in either Hawaii or Mexico by the end of the year. The ceremony was originally thought to be a low-key affair, but new reports have claimed the couple's arrangements have escalated to an extensive guest list containing names of Hollywood's biggest stars.

© Cover Media


Read more: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/e...o-aniston-wedding-16239192.html#ixzz2CbT0zFhq


----------



## hurleyca

I've never been a JA fan. I don't think she is very talented. I'm on Team Angie!!!!


----------



## Orangebox008

Grace123 said:


> http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/e...invites-pitt-to-aniston-wedding-16239192.html
> 
> Justin Theroux 'invites Pitt to Aniston wedding'
> 
> Sunday, 18 November 2012
> Justin Theroux
> 
> Justin Theroux has reportedly invited Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie to his wedding with Jennifer Aniston.
> 
> The actor has allegedly added the two unexpected names to the guest list for his upcoming nuptials to the former Friends star.
> 
> It was rumoured that Jennifer was considering asking her ex-husband Brad and new fiancée Angelina to her highly-anticipated wedding , but reports have revealed the idea actually came from her new beau.
> 
> "Justin and Jennifer are so happy right now - they don't want any bad feeling in any aspect of their lives by the time they tie the knot," a source revealed to British magazine Grazia.
> 
> "Justin knows that Jen and Brad talk occasionally and he likes the actor [the pair have met a few times]. Obviously, this means inviting Angelina too. Jennifer was taken aback, as she really didn't think Justin would want her ex-husband there, but she loves the fact he's so OK about it."
> 
> Justin proposed to Jennifer in August this year. The couple are reportedly planning to wed in either Hawaii or Mexico by the end of the year. The ceremony was originally thought to be a low-key affair, but new reports have claimed the couple's arrangements have escalated to an extensive guest list containing names of Hollywood's biggest stars.
> 
> © Cover Media
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/e...o-aniston-wedding-16239192.html#ixzz2CbT0zFhq


Does that mean he's going to invite his ex of 14 years too? Haha.


----------



## karo

Ellen DeGeneres, Demi Moore and Tobey Maguire mark Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux's engagement at low key bash
With 50,000 roses, lashes of caviar and a spectacular fireworks display, there was nothing understated about Jennifer Aniston's first wedding to Brad Pitt.

But as the actress celebrated her engagement to new fiancé Justin Theroux with a low party last night, it seemed her tastes had matured.

While a host of stars gathered to mark the occasion, they were dressed down for the bash at the Beverly Hills home Jennifer and Justin now share.
Guests including Demi Moore and Ben Stiller drove themselves to the party, with the men low key in jeans and checked shirts, and the women keeping warm in trousers and their winter woolies.

Tobery Maguire attended with his wife Jennifer Meyer, even taking their six-year-old daughter Ruby Sweetheart along.

Chatshow host Ellen DeGeneres and her wife Portia DeRossi, actress Lake Bell, comedian Ben Stiller and CAA agent Kevin Huvane were all spotted attending.
The vibe was casual and relaxed, in keeping with Jennifer and Justin's relationship.

The couple are known for their dressed down look, with 43-year-old Jennifer quickly adopting Justin's uniform of biker boots, jeans and leather jackets when they started dating.

The couple announced their engagement in August after Justin popped the question on his 41st birthday. 

Seven years on from her divorce Jennifer is busy planning her second marriage, which looks set to be wildly different from her first 12 years ago.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Justin-Therouxs-engagement.html#ixzz2E1GVEQNE
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Jayne1

^^ This is not in the right thread, but Portia DeRossi, looks so different.


----------



## DivineMissM

Why can't they write an article about her without mentioning Brad?


----------



## Swanky

It's ridiculous.  .  .


----------



## Nathalya

DivineMissM said:


> Why can't they write an article about her without mentioning Brad?



thank youu


----------



## Cherrasaki

Jayne1 said:


> She has to, I think it's in her contract.  Every few months we see her carrying a bottle.  *It's not very subtle, is it?*



Not at all but I can forgive her that.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Bigger lips, that's all.


----------



## bisousx

She looks a little silly with those hipster glasses.


----------



## Ms Kiah

His hair looks like it's colored with black ink. That's all I see.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bisousx said:


> She looks a little silly with those hipster glasses.



I agree. I seriously hate that trend...lol!


----------



## Jayne1

She's very influenced by her hipster BF, who is still a NYer at heart... in spite of his having to move to LA for her.

Is she still best friends with C Cox?


----------



## katielure

Sweetpea83 said:


> I agree. I seriously hate that trend...lol!


I do too!


----------



## jamidee

Yea, her style has changed a bit since being with theroux... but I still love her  she's just adorable...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has a down low fabulous bag collection.


----------



## jamidee

limom said:


> ^^
> Jennifer Anniston Breast are fabulous.
> it is too much in your face for my taste but they are standing up better than Kim K and she is over 10 years older.
> I also thought that Drew was pregnant on the pics.
> No shade just an observation.



they stand up better than mine and I'm only 25 :shame: granted mine are dd, but still... so jealy.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ People in Hollywood aren't magical creatures, in spite of what they want you think. If something is holding up, it's from some sort of work or procedure.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> her fiance has great eyebrows. weird but that's what strikes me the most about his face.



I really like his coloring, I want to have babies with that coloring. js. 
the brows wouldn't hurt too. my brows are terrible.


----------



## jamidee

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ People in Hollywood aren't magical creatures, in spite of what they want you think. If something is holding up, it's from some sort of work or procedure.



well, I guess that makes me feel better... or worse... cause I can't afford the "magic" fml.


----------



## Swanky

No, not magical... But like the rest of us, some of them are blessed w/ better genes than others of us.


----------



## karo

Heading to a spa in Beverly Hills


----------



## ByeKitty

jamidee said:


> I really like his coloring,* I want to have babies with that coloring*. js.
> the brows wouldn't hurt too. my brows are terrible.



Ha.. me too! Too bad my bf is about as blonde as they get  Lol, j/k.. wouldn't mind blonde babies either.


----------



## keychain

Her hair has been looking good of late.


----------



## Sassys

In Mexico


----------



## DC-Cutie

Worshiping the sun...


----------



## justkell

Hmmm... I wonder if the rumors are true about her being pregnant. She's looking quite busty in her bikini top there and when she lays down, her stomach isn't completely flat...hmmmm...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love her shes fabulous


----------



## Sassys

justkell said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if the rumors are true about her being pregnant. She's looking quite busty in her bikini top there and when she lays down, her stomach isn't completely flat...hmmmm...



Are you allowed to tan when you are pregnant?


----------



## chowlover2

I know she's a smoker, wonder if she is still smoking...


----------



## fashion16

I thought she quit smoking about two years ago. I remember her explaining some weight gain by saying she stopped smoking.


----------



## Chanel522

Sassys said:


> Are you allowed to tan when you are pregnant?



Yes, just not in a tanning bed.  I went to the beach when I was pregnant and laid in the sun.


----------



## Swanky

Of course you can lay in the sun when pregnant   Sun or inside a warm home you just aren't supposed to get overheated.

Media may as well keep up their pregnancy news, they've been "announcing it" since she got engaged, eventually they'll probably be right. lol!
They did the same w/ Jessica, kept saying it and then finally nailed it!

If she is pregnant, she shouldn't tan her tummy because w/ sun damage the skin won't snap back as well as without sun damage.


----------



## B. Jara

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> If she is pregnant, she shouldn't tan her tummy because w/ sun damage the skin won't snap back as well as without sun damage.



Considering her years of prior sunning, if she is pregnant, her skin already compromised. :- /


----------



## kmh1190

I'm surprised that after all these years of sunning, her skin still looks smooth and even.


----------



## AEGIS

aren't her breasts fake? or am i thinking blake lively?


----------



## Jayne1

B. Jara said:


> Considering her years of prior sunning, if she is pregnant, her skin already compromised. :- /


Except her skin glows, sun and ciggies be damned... it's like those things don't affect her.


----------



## Chanel522

Jayne1 said:


> Except her skin glows, sun and ciggies be damned... it's like those things don't affect her.



I think you can definitely see sun damage/smoking damage when she isn't airbrushed.


----------



## keychain

justkell said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if the rumors are true about her being pregnant. She's looking quite busty in her bikini top there and when she lays down, her stomach isn't completely flat...hmmmm...



I don't think she's pregnant. I think she just is eating more. She looks healthier.


----------



## LADC_chick

She's half Greek, though. I'm sure she's got a bit of protective melanin in her.


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:
			
		

> aren't her breasts fake? or am i thinking blake lively?



Blakes are not jens


----------



## Swanky

She has an awesome figure!

JJ
Jennifer Aniston wears a pink bikini top while sunbathing with her shirtless fiance Justin Theroux on Christmas Eve Monday (December 24) in Mexico.

Later in the day, the 43-year-old actress changed into a green strapless bikini top.

Jen and Justin arrived in the sunny locale the day before to spend the holidays together in Cabo San Lucas.

Jen&#8216;s We&#8217;re The Millers co-star Emma Roberts recently talked about working with her in the flick.

&#8220;Jennifer Aniston is a genius. I&#8217;ve been such a fan of hers for so long, so to get to work with her was one of those dream come true, check-off-my-list kind of things that I&#8217;ve always wanted,&#8221; Emma told the Huffington Post.


----------



## AEGIS

she should. she's had no kids, works out and eats cleanly and it's part of her job. if she doesn't look good...who will?


----------



## Swanky

I agree! She's not lazy.  Plenty of younger girls in same boat don't look half as good.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her stomach looks flat to me. lol.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Jen has a great body, she's thin..but still has some curves


----------



## pinkfeet

Shes put on weight but I think it suits her.. She still looks fit and firm. Just a bit more curvy. I don't think she looks good super thin like she was on Friends -- at her age it's better to have a bit more weight than be super thin. 

I am sure she had sun damage with all her laying out but can afford laser treatments, thermage etc to smooth out her skin and plump it up. I shudder to think what her skin would look like if she hadn't had anything done!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree she looks better with some weight. She looks great! She doesn't age. I know she spends tons of time and money on her appearance, but even most other actresses her age who have all the same resources don't look near as good. Heck, a lot of 25 year olds don't look near as good!


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks fabulous.


----------



## keychain

Yes, she does look better with a little weight. She's still quite thin.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

How anyone would consider this woman "unfortunate" is beyond me. She's got a successful career in which she has the luxury to make whatever choices she pleases, she's loaded, she's good looking, she's got a super hot and talented fiance...... where does this "poor Jen" mess come from srsly LOL


----------



## LADC_chick

MichelleAntonia said:


> How anyone would consider this woman "unfortunate" is beyond me. She's got a successful career in which she has the luxury to make whatever choices she pleases, she's loaded, she's good looking, she's got a super hot and talented fiance...... where does this "poor Jen" mess come from srsly LOL



Whoever her PR person was at the time (I don't know if he or she is still on the payroll) did her a disservice by having her do that Vanity Fair interview shortly after filing for divorce from Brad Pitt. It was the September 2005 issue of the magazine, which means that the interview would have taken place only three months before (June) and only a couple months after the initial filing for divorce (March). At that point, emotions are still so raw. She didn't have enough distance from it. The interviewer made sure to include every time Jennifer sniffled or paused like she was holding back tears, and I really think that helped seal the deal on the "poor, unfortunate Jen" narrative.

That Vanity Fair interview was probably one of the worst decisions she could have made. She helped seal in that "poor Jen" story.


----------



## Livia1

MichelleAntonia said:


> How anyone would consider this woman "unfortunate" is beyond me. She's got a successful career in which she has the luxury to make whatever choices she pleases, she's loaded, she's good looking, she's got a super hot and talented fiance...... where does this "poor Jen" mess come from srsly LOL




Let me see if I can explain this to you, my dear MichelleAntonia 
Jennifer Aniston is 43 years old and she's not married. That's unfortunate for a woman. 
She also does not have a child and a woman without a child, well, is hardly a woman at all. 
There is even speculation that Jennifer Aniston might not even want children. And that, my dear MichelleAntonia, scares the c... out of some people.
You see :sunnies


----------



## nycmom

LADC_chick said:


> Whoever her PR person was at the time (I don't know if he or she is still on the payroll) did her a disservice by having her do that Vanity Fair interview shortly after filing for divorce from Brad Pitt. It was the September 2005 issue of the magazine, which means that the interview would have taken place only three months before (June) and only a couple months after the initial filing for divorce (March). At that point, emotions are still so raw. She didn't have enough distance from it. The interviewer made sure to include every time Jennifer sniffled or paused like she was holding back tears, and I really think that helped seal the deal on the "poor, unfortunate Jen" narrative.



Totally agree! Altho I also remember at the time she was getting a lot of blame for the split, many people thought he left because he wanted kids and she was totally amibition crazy and only cared about her career. So the interview was a way to make her appear sympathetic instead of the *****...but I think you are right and it backfired so now she's in the perpetual victim role.


----------



## karo

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Let me see if I can explain this to you, my dear MichelleAntonia
> Jennifer Aniston is 43 years old and she's not married. That's unfortunate for a woman.
> She also does not have a child and a woman without a child, well, is hardly a woman at all.
> There is even speculation that Jennifer Aniston might not even want children. And that, my dear MichelleAntonia, scares the c... out of some people.
> You see :sunnies



Why does a woman who doesn't have or doesn't want to have kids is hardly a woman? I don't get it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

karo said:


> Why does a woman who doesn't have or doesn't want to have kids is hardly a woman? I don't get it.



I think she's being sarcastic. Because it seems from the beginning of time, if you're without a man or a child, you're considered "less than"


----------



## Livia1

karo said:


> Why does a woman who doesn't have or doesn't want to have kids is hardly a woman? I don't get it.





DC-Cutie said:


> I think she's being sarcastic. Because it seems from the beginning of time, if you're without a man or a child, you're considered "less than"




Yes, *DC-Cutie* got it right, I was being sarcastic. 
Sorry if that wasn't clear


----------



## Jayne1

She can get just about any man she wants, she's fabulously wealthy, she continues to make movies, even though she's a one note actress, she takes private planes everywhere, she got her hipster NYC BF to up and move to her luxurious estate in Beverly Hills because she didn't like where he lived, people around the world adore her and they don't even know her, her fans relate to her as if she is actually like them and she's not, she can lay in the sun and not get sunspots.  She's always on vacation.

The girl is blessed. Why do people feel sorry for her?  I don't.


----------



## prof ash

She is such a beautiful person! She seems ageless. She just exudes confidence and a way to find the happiness and humor in life. Makes me proud to be a woman when I see women older than I am who are so admirable... Rather than be fearful of aging, it makes you want to embrace it. Of course, not every woman at 43, or any age, looks like her. But she just shows that you can maintain your inner and outer beauty.


----------



## karo

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Yes, DC-Cutie got it right, I was being sarcastic.
> Sorry if that wasn't clear



Sorry Livia1. I didn't get it but it's probably because I'm lying in bed with high fever, fighting a terrible flu


----------



## Livia1

karo said:


> Sorry Livia1. I didn't get it but it's probably because I'm lying in bed with high fever, fighting a terrible flu



No need to apoligize 
Ugh, I just had a nasty flu myself. I hope you feel better soon, really soon


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux Make It a Couples' Getaway in Cabo
*
Justin Theroux (left) and Jennifer Aniston, with Jimmy Kimmel, Molly McNeary, Emily Blunt and John Krasinski in Cabo on Dec. 27







Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux have company on their posh Mexican getaway! 

Aniston, 43, and Theroux, 41, spent Christmas eve together, soaking up the sun in Cabo San Lucas. And on Thursday, the engaged pair were photographed there along with some of their famous friends. 

John Krasinski and his wife Emily Blunt joined in on the couple's sunny vacation, as did Jimmy Kimmel and his fiancée Molly McNearney, who got engaged earlier this year in South Africa's Kruger National Park. 

Wonder if the girls talked wedding planning together ...


----------



## keychain

MichelleAntonia said:


> How anyone would consider this woman "unfortunate" is beyond me. She's got a successful career in which she has the luxury to make whatever choices she pleases, she's loaded, she's good looking, she's got a super hot and talented fiance...... where does this "poor Jen" mess come from srsly LOL




I agree. She's got a lot going for her.


----------



## Swanky

Where are people saying "poor Jen"?


----------



## pinkfeet

If you google poor Jen, her name comes up along with tons of articles calling her .. Poor Jen. 

The media called her that. I am unsure if Courtney or Chelsea calls her that to her face but I'm certain Court did before she got divorced. Lol.


----------



## Swanky

Oh, seemed like it had come up in the thread and I missed it....


----------



## Jayne1

She's continuing her Rachel acting in a commercial for something or other... and getting paid big bucks.  She's rich, does she have to do this?

Also, I find her lips really distracting.  I think there's some kind of Botox or filler around her mouth, not just in her lips, since it is moving differently.  To me, anyway.


----------



## exotikittenx

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> She's continuing her Rachel acting in a commercial for something or other... and getting paid big bucks.  She's rich, does she have to do this?
> 
> Also, I find her lips really distracting.  I think there's some kind of Botox or filler around her mouth, not just in her lips, since it is moving differently.  To me, anyway.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjpKfd_5igs#!">YouTube Link</a>



Maybe she wants to do the commercial.  Maybe she will donate the money.  Who knows?  I see nothing wrong with it, though.


----------



## Jayne1

exotikittenx said:


> Maybe she wants to do the commercial.  Maybe she will donate the money.  Who knows?  I see nothing wrong with it, though.


I didn't say there was anything wrong with it, I just thought she would be more discerning... especially doing Rachel again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> I didn't say there was anything wrong with it, I just thought she would be more discerning... especially doing Rachel again.



She's a one trick pony when it comes to acting.


----------



## PinkTruffle

DC-Cutie said:


> She's a one trick pony when it comes to acting.



totally agree ..she has played the same character her whole life.


----------



## Chanel522

I like her style, but nothing else about her is interesting to me.  I feel like she is very one dimensional when it comes to acting.


----------



## Jayne1

Back from vacation.  Life is so hard. Her estate in CA must be just as beautiful and luxurious as any place she stays in Mexico.


----------



## Swanky

I actually liked her in Derailed, wish she'd do more dramas or whatever that was.


----------



## keychain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I actually liked her in Derailed, wish she'd do more dramas or whatever that was.



Me too.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Derailed and the movie she did with Jake Gyllenhaal are the only two movies (I think) where she played a different role and was pretty good actually.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I also liked her in Derailed and her acting was good in The Good Girl too.


----------



## Jayne1

We've discussed her best roles a few times.  And none of them were recent. I guess there is nothing new to say.


----------



## Jasmine K.

So is she pregnant or nah?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> We've discussed her best roles a few times.  And none of them were recent. I guess there is nothing new to say.



:giggles:


----------



## Nat

Is she trying to give him the Rachel? Jennifer Aniston cuts Jimmy Kimmel's hair in front of a live studio audience 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jimmy-Kimmels-hair-live-studio-audience.html

Although the 43-year-old beauty hasn't 'done a haircut in 30 years' she had a go on Jimmy Kimmel live in front of his studio audience on Tuesday's show. 

The host was launching his new timeslot for Jimmy Kimmel Live with Aniston, and the hair-raising stunt.
After years in the midnight slot on ABC, Jimmy Kimmel Live has moved up 25 minutes and the host needed a suitably A list host to celebrate this fact.  
And apparently, when Aniston was a child, she would earn pocket money by cutting friends' hair. 
Kimmel, of course, had to see this for himself and challenged the actress to give him a new hairstyle.
Aniston warned him she hadn't given a haircut in decades but Kimmel seemed happy enough as the stunning blonde, who was squeezed into a black bandeau dress got to work.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I definitely think she has range, she just doesn't get the opportunity to utilize it much. I wouldn't be surprised if her/her agents want to keep her in the niche people are most comfortable seeing her in, it's a much safer bet that way. Hollywood isn't exactly filled with risk takers


----------



## MarieG

She has definitely put on quite a bit of weight. She looks really happy and at ease though. I'm happy for her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MichelleAntonia said:


> I definitely think she has range, she just doesn't get the opportunity to utilize it much. I wouldn't be surprised if her/her agents want to keep her in the niche people are most comfortable seeing her in, it's a much safer bet that way. Hollywood isn't exactly filled with risk takers



She has grown production company, so she should be able to do whatever she wants, regardless of what her agents want. At the end of it all, she gives the "yes or no".


----------



## Swanky

I'm pretty sure she's doing exactly what she wants, lol!
I caught that last night, it was cute.  She seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She said she had to audition for a part last year.


----------



## Nathalya

Jasmine K. said:


> So is she pregnant or nah?



I don't think so eventhough she has more of a glow than kim k.


----------



## Liliana85

She looks awesome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nathalya said:


> I don't think so eventhough she has more of a glow than kim k.



Is that a glow her or über suntan?


----------



## Nat

She doesn't take herself too seriously and she seems like such a laugh!


----------



## sdkitty

MarieG said:


> She has definitely put on quite a bit of weight. She looks really happy and at ease though. I'm happy for her!



I thought she looked heavier too...though not fat or overweight by any means


----------



## Jayne1

MarieG said:


> She has definitely put on quite a bit of weight. She looks really happy and at ease though. I'm happy for her!


I don't think she has put on as much weight as her face suggests.  Her body is still perfection.

Her face is so filled with whatever they use to not show a laugh line or wrinkle or crinkle around the eyes... it looks so much fuller.  But that's not weight gain.


----------



## Jahpson

I definitely think that Jennifer is being continuously typecast


----------



## pinkfeet

Let's face it she will never be a Kate Winslet, Meryl Streep, Nic Kidman or Cate Blanchete .. she doesnt have the ability. 

In Friends with Money she went out of her rom com box, but  I look back and think she was still acting like herself because she WAS sad at that time .. she cant control her quirks, her facial expressions, her voice etc to be nothing more than herself or Rachel or  a version of that. In every movie she does its there and its annoying .. she can't act out of it .. but lately for a long time most actors can't -- they are just being themselves or a slight version of a character but still themselves which has become so annoying in movies / shows .. a pretty face is ok but I'd like some acting abilities please! In men and women! 

I like Jen to a certain point .. her laid back fashion, her casual hair/make up, that she hasnt gone over board like Courtney Cox in battling aging, but her acting and movies leave much to be desired... I am sure she would love to have the movie career of any of those I listed rather than hers...


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> Let's face it she will never be a Kate Winslet, Meryl Streep, Nic Kidman or Cate Blanchete .. she doesnt have the ability.
> 
> In Friends with Money she went out of her rom com box, but  I look back and think she was still acting like herself because she WAS sad at that time .. she cant control her quirks, her facial expressions, her voice etc to be nothing more than herself or Rachel or  a version of that. In every movie she does its there and its annoying .. she can't act out of it .. *but lately for a long time most actors can't -- they are just being themselves or a slight version of a character but still themselves which has become so annoying in movies / shows .. a pretty face is ok but I'd like some acting abilities please! In men and women! *
> 
> I like Jen to a certain point .. her laid back fashion, her casual hair/make up, that she hasnt gone over board like Courtney Cox in battling aging, but her acting and movies leave much to be desired... I am sure she would love to have the movie career of any of those I listed rather than hers...


That is so true!  Can you watch a recent movie with Robert De Niro, Tom Cruise or George Clooney and believe you are watching anyone other than Robert De Niro, Tom Cruise or George Clooney?

I can name many more, but that annoys me too.  Glad you mentioned it.


----------



## Swanky

She definitely gained some weight, it's not just her face/fillers.  Her upper arms and back/chest were softer, thicker.


----------



## keychain

MarieG said:


> She has definitely put on quite a bit of weight. She looks really happy and at ease though. I'm happy for her!



She looks even better a little heavier.


----------



## keychain

Jayne1 said:


> That is so true!  Can you watch a recent movie with Robert De Niro, Tom Cruise or George Clooney and believe you are watching anyone other than Robert De Niro, Tom Cruise or George Clooney?
> 
> I can name many more, but that annoys me too.  Glad you mentioned it.



Cruise and De Niro play Cruise and De Niro. Clooney has more range.

I'd like to see Jennifer do something other than a romcom.


----------



## Jayne1

keychain said:


> Cruise and De Niro play Cruise and De Niro. Clooney has more range.


True -- but while watching one of his movies, do you ever forget you're watching Clooney?


----------



## scarlet555

Jayne1 said:


> True -- but while watching one of his movies, do you ever forget you're watching Clooney?



Haha, did we forget batman?  

Anyway going back to the subject of JA, while she played the good girl she reminded me... Still of JA or a depressed Rachel who did not have designer clothes... So no range jmo.  But I like to watch her movies still, preferably on TV.


----------



## brainstorm

Jayne1 said:


> True -- but while watching one of his movies, do you ever forget you're watching Clooney?



Better question is: do I want to forget I'm watching Clooney?! He's too good!


----------



## Jayne1

brainstorm said:


> Better question is: do I want to forget I'm watching Clooney?! He's too good!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

brainstorm said:


> better question is: Do i want to forget i'm watching clooney?! He's too good!



+1


----------



## myu3160

I find it so hard to believe she is 43... I hope that by the time I'm 43 I'll look that good!


----------



## LADC_chick

Maybe Jen is finally realizing that it's ridiculous to fight to stay as thin as she was when she was in her mid-20s?


----------



## Swanky

I think she enjoyed all those tummy holiday meals and treats!
Still looks great!


----------



## karo

She looks great and still much better than average woman younger than her...
Love this woman


----------



## renza

LADC_chick said:


> Maybe Jen is finally realizing that it's ridiculous to fight to stay as thin as she was when she was in her mid-20s?


I wonder if maybe she is putting on weight in preparation for getting pregnant? She is not naturally so thin--if you remember her from the beginning of Friends, her natural body type is quite curvy. She must restrict her diet and exercise a ton to stay as thin as she has over the years, so maybe she needs a higher body fat percentage to increase her fertility?
Of course this is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Chanel522

^^Could be, but I think at a certain point some people just figure that they would rather indulge and enjoy a little bit more and quit being so stringent and regimented with their eating and workouts.  This is probably the most relaxed, comfortable, and happy I remember seeing Jen in a long time so my thoughts would be that she just doesn't feel the pressure to keep up with always looking as perfect as possible in the body department.  She certainly doesn't look bad and if this allows her some more freedom and enjoyment, I can understand why she would be ok with it


----------



## DivineMissM

She's looking fantastic, as usual!


----------



## Swanky

Oh no. . .  not diggin' this look.



























Jennifer Aniston poses with her award backstage at the 2013 People&#8217;s Choice Awards held at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Wednesday (January 9) in Los Angeles.

The 43-year-old actress is wearing a Dior dress, Tom Ford shoes, Fred Leighton jewelry, and a Chanel purse and jacket.

Jennifer was the recipient of the Favorite Comedic Movie Actress award that evening, beating out Cameron Diaz, Emily Blunt, Mila Kunis, and Reese Witherspoon.

Jennifer posed backstage with presenter Julianne Hough and her pals Ellen DeGeneres and Portia de Rossi.


----------



## nicole2730

agree, it's a little too "kardashian"...


----------



## justkell

That dress looked a lot better on tv than it does in pictures... and I always thought Julianne Hough could play Jen's little sister in a movie.


----------



## bisousx

That's a really odd choice for Jennifer.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

justkell said:


> That dress looked a lot better on tv than it does in pictures... and I always thought Julianne Hough could play Jen's little sister in a movie.



She totally could! 

I don't mind the outfit. It's not great but it's not terrible. She looks tired.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> She has grown production company, so she should be able to do whatever she wants, regardless of what her agents want. At the end of it all, she gives the "yes or no".




True. But even still, I bet she herself is afraid to branch out. She's barely done it, and when she has, it hasn't brought her the kind of success she's used to. And when it's your production company, you carry a lot more of the responsibility for the failure of a project. In a way I can see why people stick to the safe route. I don't know that *I* personally would time and time again, but I get it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I kinda like the leather dress, lol..


----------



## sdkitty

justkell said:


> That dress looked a lot better on tv than it does in pictures... and I always thought Julianne Hough could play Jen's little sister in a movie.



there is definitely a resemblence, though part of it is the hair and brows which aren't necessarily natural
I like Julianne better with long hair


----------



## justkell

sdkitty said:


> there is definitely a resemblence, though part of it is the hair and brows which aren't necessarily natural
> I like Julianne better with long hair




For me it's the chins and when Julianne smiles, she looks just like Jennifer.


----------



## AEGIS

ellen's eyes scare me


----------



## emcosmo1639

renza said:


> I wonder if maybe she is putting on weight in preparation for getting pregnant? She is not naturally so thin--if you remember her from the beginning of Friends, her natural body type is quite curvy. She must restrict her diet and exercise a ton to stay as thin as she has over the years, so maybe she needs a higher body fat percentage to increase her fertility?
> Of course this is pure speculation on my part.



Maybe she quit smoking?  Isn't she a big smoker?  If she's getting ready to have a baby quitting would make sense--and isn't weight gain common when you quit?


----------



## bergafer3

Her skin is amazing! Does she do laser?
But why are her nipples always showing, you can see it through the leather dress even


----------



## Jayne1

bergafer3 said:


> Her skin is amazing! Does she do laser?
> *But why are her nipples always showing, you can see it through the leather dress even*


I hadn't noticed, but now that you mention it -- they are showing! 

Yes, she lasers all the time, she said so.


----------



## keychain

Jayne1 said:


> True -- but while watching one of his movies, do you ever forget you're watching Clooney?



In Syrianna, I did.


----------



## chowlover2

keychain said:
			
		

> In Syrianna, I did.



He was fat and unattractive in Syrianna...


----------



## meluvs2shop

my goodness that Dancing With The Stars girl looks so much like Jennifer! She could pass as her little sister!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is not a good look for her. 

And I cannot with her trademark strappy sandals. Lol.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> That is not a good look for her.
> 
> And I cannot with her trademark strappy sandals. Lol.


I like her strappy sandals. She looks good in them.  

I think she likes to show her feet. She poses bare foot a lot.  She positioned them front and centre in her fragrance ads and she poses bare foot with her feet prominent in magazine editorials and on the cover of magazines.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lol. Yes. The strappys have been discussed before. I am the only one that is not a fan.


----------



## DivineMissM

BagOuttaHell said:


> Lol. Yes. The strappys have been discussed before. I am the only one that is not a fan.



I'm not a fan either.    She does look good in them, but they don't look with every outfit.


----------



## littlerock

I personally think a heavier dress like that needs a more substantial shoe. The strappy sandal looks unbalanced with the dress. That being said, even a bad day for JA is better than most people's good days.


----------



## justkell

Jayne1 said:


> I like her strappy sandals. She looks good in them.
> 
> I think she likes to show her feet. She poses bare foot a lot.  She positioned them front and centre in her fragrance ads and she poses bare foot with her feet prominent in magazine editorials and on the cover of magazines.





Maybe she's feet flirting, lol...anybody else remember that episode of Friends?


----------



## lolas

I don't know its the first time Ive actually given some of the "is she,or isn't she" rumors a bit of thought.  She does seem to have put on a bit of weight,(looks good on her though) & her outfit choices have been a bit out of the norm as well.


----------



## Swanky

people.com

*Jennifer Aniston Is the New Face &#8212; and Body &#8212; of Aveeno
*
Jennifer Aniston wants you to have good skin.
The actress announced today that she&#8217;s the new face and body of Aveeno skincare products, a brand she loves.

&#8220;I&#8217;m very particular about what I put on my face and body, and have been using Aveeno for years,&#8221; Aniston tells PEOPLE exclusively. &#8220;So this partnership is a natural fit for me.&#8221;

Expect to see the star in ad campaigns later in the year &#8212; and hear her reveal some coveted beauty tips, too.

&#8220;Jennifer&#8217;s holistic approach to life and her natural beauty are such a perfect match for Aveeno,&#8221; the brand says in a statement. &#8220;We are pleased to welcome Jennifer to the Aveeno family.&#8221;

Aniston, who until now had limited her endorsements, became the spokeswoman and co-owner of Living Proof hair products late last year.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> people.com
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston Is the New Face  and Body  of Aveeno
> *
> Jennifer Aniston wants you to have good skin.
> The actress announced today that shes the new face and body of Aveeno skincare products, a brand she loves.
> 
> Im very particular about what I put on my face and body, and have been using Aveeno for years, Aniston tells PEOPLE exclusively. So this partnership is a natural fit for me.
> 
> Expect to see the star in ad campaigns later in the year  and hear her reveal some coveted beauty tips, too.
> 
> Jennifers holistic approach to life and her natural beauty are such a perfect match for Aveeno, the brand says in a statement. We are pleased to welcome Jennifer to the Aveeno family.
> 
> *Aniston, who until now had limited her endorsements,* became the spokeswoman and co-owner of Living Proof hair products late last year.


I don't think she limited her endorsements... ?

She endorses a product you smooth on your skin, a product you spray on your skin, a product you put on your hair, a product you drink.  Did I miss anything?  She's covered everything.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, she's capitalized on plenty of things.  I guess if you don't completely oversaturate the market w/ your azz and face {a la Kardashians} then you've limited yourself?


----------



## bisousx

She's made excellent choices in endorsements.


----------



## pinkfeet

Shes been using for years? Maybe for years before she got Friends ..shes been known and seen dropping a ton of $$ in dept stores on skincare for years and years and going to spa's, with Brad even back in the day. 

But people love buying products they think celebs use if celebs endorse them. Sigh. lol


----------



## Swanky

I'd love to see pics of her buying products in stores! You've seen those? I may buy products that she or other people are buying if it looks like it's working on them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She may have limited endorsements and commercials in the US, but like many American celebs they do work in Europe and Asia more often.


----------



## DivineMissM

I wish celebs would be honest about what products they use.  I know darn well they're not using anything from a drug store!


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> I wish celebs would be honest about what products they use.  I know darn well they're not using anything from a drug store!



They might.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, there's a lot of great products there.  I hear a LOT of celebs rave about Cetaphil or CeraVe cleansers and lotions, assorted mascaras, etc. . .
It's not all that farfetched to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, there's a lot of great products there.  I hear a LOT of celebs rave about Cetaphil or CeraVe cleansers and lotions, assorted mascaras, etc. . .
> It's not all that farfetched to me.



Ok!  I was watching some show and the celeb was saying the ONLY mascara she has ever used from the time Shewas a teenager was, maybelline in the pink and green tube. 

Drug store products can be great, in some cases better than the high priced stuff.


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> I wish celebs would be honest about what products they use.  I know darn well they're not using anything from a drug store!


Me too!  Especially in Aniston's case, because her complexion is so pretty.

There's no way that just drug store skincare is keeping her look so young, although much of it is very good.  She was (is?) a smoker and she loves the sun. She has admitted to lasers and it's obvious she's using fillers.  I'd love to know what creams she is really using.  Other than the odd drugstore product.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The French have perfected drug store creams, cleansers, and skincare products. So anything is possible. 

Throw in a little retin-a and a few treatments from the dermatologist and you too can have good skin.   You don't need expensive creams and serums. 

I don't think her skin is all that great, personally. But, to each their own...


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok!  I was watching some show and the celeb was saying the ONLY mascara she has ever used from the time Shewas a teenager was, maybelline in the pink and green tube.
> 
> Drug store products can be great, in some cases better than the high priced stuff.



_for many years i only used lancome definicils mascara (and even tried more $$$ ones too) and now i ABSOLUTELY LOVE LOVE Illegal Length by Maybelline. awesome stuff! so yeah, store stuff can definitely be better sometimes._


----------



## Swanky

For her age and sun worshiping habit she looks good to me!


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> The French have perfected drug store creams, cleansers, and skincare products. So anything is possible.
> 
> Throw in a little retin-a and a few treatments from the dermatologist and you too can have good skin.   You don't need expensive creams and serums.



Yup. Genetics helps too...


----------



## pinkfeet

I thought Japanese have better skincare than French? I have ordered drugstore Japanese skincare and HE and have had friends/family pick it up for me on their trips ... only requested fragrance in France honestly. I am going with Japanese for skincare. 

And Hello Kitty everything.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok!  I was watching some show and the celeb was saying the ONLY mascara she has ever used from the time Shewas a teenager was, maybelline in the pink and green tube.
> 
> Drug store products can be great, in some cases better than the high priced stuff.



This is true!  I've heard many celebs and makeup artists swear by that mascara.  I was thinking more along the lines of cleansers, moisturizers, and other skin care treatments.  It's possible some use drugstore products, but like I said, I really want to know (honestly) what they use.  Not just what they're paid to say they use.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I remember she says she uses SKII and Dr. Haushka's products, as well as Neutrogena soap.


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> This is true!  I've heard many celebs and makeup artists swear by that mascara.  I was thinking more along the lines of cleansers, moisturizers, and other skin care treatments.  It's possible some use drugstore products, but like I said, I* really want to know (honestly) what they use.  Not just what they're paid to say they use.*


Me too.  Me too. 

I want to know which lasers she uses, how many times she needs to go to the dermatologist... and if she needs her hairdresser to get her hair like this or will her hair care products make her not need her hairdresser every day.  lol


----------



## Swanky

I love Living Proof, it's VERY possible she uses it, it's very good.


----------



## pinkfeet

Keep in mind make up artists  use many many brands .. Some drug store but they blend different ones together. Some he with low end. 

Also a low end item may work excellent and look great for a photoshoot, runway or interview etc for a few hours. But in reality for a full day  for a regular person may be just utter cra&p. 

Same with certain skincare or hair products. 

I mix both as each line has its own good finds..


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i may need to try living proof. jen also has great hair!
i just started using Philosophy as my daily facial wash followed by their cream and WOW! i already noticed a difference in my skin. 
i had an appt for microdermabrasion and laser for my roceasa and i may now cancel that appt. amazing stuff!_


----------



## Swanky

I also HIGHLY recommend Kerastase.  I alternate between the 2, Living Proof is more environmentally friendly, but nothing is as luxe as Kerastase.


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I also HIGHLY recommend Kerastase.  I alternate between the 2, Living Proof is more environmentally friendly, but nothing is as luxe as Kerastase.



^^ I love Kerastase, and for me it's a necessity because of my Platinum 'do!  It's the ONLY thing that keeps my hair in great condition!!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## meluvs2shop

_my hair is red so will it help with my hair color too? if so, i need to try this then._


----------



## CeeJay

meluvs2shop said:
			
		

> my hair is red so will it help with my hair color too? if so, i need to try this then.



Oh yeah, for sure . Red is the hardest to maintain. I did Red for a split second; HB HATED it; and frankly .. it didn't really do great things for me (blonde is best for me).  But, yes .. Kerastase is a great product.


----------



## Chanel522

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>



Swanky you've turned me into a Kerastase addict...lol!!


----------



## alliemia

bergafer3 said:


> Her skin is amazing! Does she do laser?
> But why are her nipples always showing, you can see it through the leather dress even



I agree. I find that bras tend to be beneath celebs for some reason.


----------



## Swanky

Chanel522 said:


> Swanky you've turned me into a Kerastase addict...lol!!



Could be worse! lol!


----------



## Chanel522

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Could be worse! lol!



I agree and my hair loves you for it!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Its funny to me when people rave about kerastase (including myself, a former user). Since its the same as what's sold in the drugstore sold by L'Oreal.


----------



## exotikittenx

DC-Cutie said:


> Its funny to me when people rave about kerastase (including myself, a former user). Since its the same as what's sold in the drugstore sold by L'Oreal.



I thought kerastase  was just ok.  I didn't see the big deal about it, but maybe it's my hair type.  Which loreal one?
I prefer Alterna Bamboo.


----------



## pinkfeet

I didn't care for keratase either. Living proof was ok. Didn't live up to the hype though. Salons and sephora acted like it was the next coming of hair care. It wasn't. 

I love love pureology Hydrate or nano works though.  

I like my joico kpak better than Keratase.


----------



## Swanky

It's made by parent company L'Oreal, but the products are not the same.
No one line or product for for everyone 

I loathe Pureology, it made my hair feel terrible, I do LOVE Joico!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinkfeet said:


> I didn't care for keratase either. Living proof was ok. Didn't live up to the hype though. Salons and sephora acted like it was the next coming of hair care. It wasn't.
> 
> I love love pureology Hydrate or nano works though.
> 
> I like my joico kpak better than Keratase.



I used to see living proof on the counters at Nordstrom collecting dust  I ain't drinking the kool aid!!!


----------



## sdkitty

pinkfeet said:


> I didn't care for keratase either. Living proof was ok. Didn't live up to the hype though. Salons and sephora acted like it was the next coming of hair care. It wasn't.
> 
> I love love pureology Hydrate or nano works though.
> 
> I like my joico kpak better than Keratase.



I purchased Kerastase one time because I got it for a great price.  I liked it but wouldn't pay $50+ for it.  I'll have to try the Joico K-pak.  thanks for posting.
I have naurally curly, dry hair.  Do you have dry hair?


----------



## pinkfeet

I have heavily highlighted / lowlighted hair that gets dry. I have to keep it conditioned. 

It's straight with a slight wave that tends to frizz unless I beat it into submission or get keratin treatments.  

I am a hair product junkie and will try cheap or pricey stuff at least once ! Always looking for the next best thing I admit. Lol.


----------



## Swanky

Me too! I'm a product junkie!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I use Wen and I know some women that hate it. My hair is long and pretty healthy so I like trying products. But I can't wash my hair everyday or every other bc it will look weighed down and greasy.


----------



## chicmom78

I like JA, her style, her hair etc. I just went to ulta the other day to get living proof but found the price tag too hard to swallow for now. I did buy the joico k pak there because the big bottles were on sale for $15.99. I hope I like it, since today will be the first time I try it!


----------



## joviscot

meluvs2shop said:


> my hair is red so will it help with my hair color too? if so, i need to try this then.



I don't know if the Company sells their stuff in the USA too, but here in the UK, I use products for red hair by "Everything for Redheads" - maintains my hair colour very well between appointments


----------



## d-girl1011

exotikittenx said:


> I prefer Alterna Bamboo.



best product range over IMHO.

I would be interested in Jen's new promo line though.


----------



## pinkfeet

I should try Alterna next I guess. I know I'm late to the game but its one I haven't tried! 

I know Jen and Courtney Cox rely on laser to keep their skin looking better. I think Jen has more sun damage than Court but for their age their skin looks pretty good. 

Laser really smooths out the skin like nothing else.


----------



## Swanky

I tried Alterna and didn't care for it.  It fascinating to read what works for some and not others!


----------



## exotikittenx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I tried Alterna and didn't care for it.  It fascinating to read what works for some and not others!



My hair is curly and fine in texture.  Kerastase felt thick and heavy in it to me.  I loooove Alterna and it feels so light and smooth.  It's great stuff.  I really wanted to like the Kerastase, and I used up the whole bottle of it, but sadly, did not.  I guess it's better for my wallet! Haha 

LOreal Mythic Oil may also be a good alternative.  It might be similar to Kerastase, but I forget.  I tried it long before that.

I really do wish celebrities like Jen would share what they use for products and treatments, though!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I've heard interviews with Jennifer after she cut her hair on Friends, saying she took all sorts of supplements for her hair, including horsetail (which you need to be careful with as it can have side effects).

It's fascinating hearing everyone's favoured products. I have short hair, and use foils, and I use the Matrix Biolage colourtherapie' line. It's my go to. Kerastase was too heavy for me, except as a treatment every now and then.


----------



## Swanky

All the Kerastase is too heavy? There's so many different choices.
Phyto is excellent, but doesn't feel or look luxe, but it's highly technical.  YOu can get exactly what your hair needs from it.  Like a prescription for you hair!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All the Kerastase is too heavy? There's so many different choices.
> Phyto is excellent, but doesn't feel or look luxe, but it's highly technical.  YOu can get exactly what your hair needs from it.  Like a prescription for you hair!



Well honestly I only tried the Nutritive Bain' Satin line from Kerastase. But the Biolage line is beautiful so I stick with that one.   I do like Kerastase but only as a remedy.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I tried Alterna and didn't care for it.  It fascinating to read what works for some and not others!



I just finished a bottle of Alterna moisturizing conditioner.  I thought it was just OK - nothing I'd go out of my way to repurchase.


----------



## scarlet555

Jennifer's hair deserves a thread of its own!


----------



## jamidee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All the Kerastase is too heavy? There's so many different choices.
> Phyto is excellent, but doesn't feel or look luxe, but it's highly technical.  YOu can get exactly what your hair needs from it.  Like a prescription for you hair!



are we talking about shampoo here? someone fill me in! I don't use anything but Suave shampoo or whatever is on sale :giggles: I have thick long hair, but making it more shiny wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Jayne1

jamidee said:


> are we talking about shampoo here? someone fill me in! I don't use anything but Suave shampoo or whatever is on sale :giggles: I have thick long hair, but making it more shiny wouldn't hurt!


Yes, JA is so boring, we are talking about hair care products in her thread!


----------



## jamidee

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, JA is so boring, we are talking about hair care products in her thread!



ohhh goody. I haven't entered the world of good hair products yet, I guess now is about time!


----------



## jamidee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All the Kerastase is too heavy? There's so many different choices.
> Phyto is excellent, but doesn't feel or look luxe, but it's highly technical.  YOu can get exactly what your hair needs from it.  Like a prescription for you hair!



what Kerastase products do you use? there are so many!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, JA is so boring, we are talking about hair care products in her thread!



 I thought for a second I was in the beauty forum.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, we gotta move the convo. . .  it's why I stopped responding, lol!


----------



## scarlet555

Jayne1 said:


> *Yes, JA is so boring, we are talking about hair care products in her thread!  *


*[/B

Haha... Funny and tad true...*


----------



## mulberrytree

What makes me laugh is that she wouldn't do a Friends movie because they didn't offer her enough money- yet her latest venture is advertising Sky broadband  :lolots:


----------



## Swanky

Where did you read that? I'd like to read her interview about it 

She's not the only one uninterested...

Matt LeBlanc On 'Friends' Reunion: 'I Don't Want To See An Old Joey'

 Her quote was:
_"I can't imagine how you would do it, unless you did it years from now," Aniston tells The Hollywood Reporter. "I can't imagine what that would be. It's not normal. Friends is in your living room; Friends is not in a movie theater. It doesn't make sense to me. I think it would be going against its authentic self."_

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...doesnt-make-sense-to-me-2012222#ixzz2IvrJJRw0 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## DC-Cutie

mulberrytree said:


> What makes me laugh is that she wouldn't do a Friends movie because they didn't offer her enough money- yet her latest venture is advertising Sky broadband  :lolots:



What the hell is Sky Broadband?


----------



## mulberrytree

I should of explained- sorry! Its an internet provider  here in the UK.


----------



## mulberrytree

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Where did you read that? I'd like to read her interview about it
> 
> She's not the only one uninterested...
> 
> Matt LeBlanc On 'Friends' Reunion: 'I Don't Want To See An Old Joey'
> 
> Her quote was:
> _"I can't imagine how you would do it, unless you did it years from now," Aniston tells The Hollywood Reporter. "I can't imagine what that would be. It's not normal. Friends is in your living room; Friends is not in a movie theater. It doesn't make sense to me. I think it would be going against its authentic self."_
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...doesnt-make-sense-to-me-2012222#ixzz2IvrJJRw0
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook



Can't remember- will try and find it again!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mulberrytree said:


> I should of explained- sorry! Its an internet provider  here in the UK.



Ok. Jenn is hawking Internet overseas!  Not surprising


----------



## Swanky

They're all "hawking" stuff overseas!


----------



## DC-Cutie

And?  

I mentioned that earlier in the thread...


----------



## exotikittenx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All the Kerastase is too heavy? There's so many different choices.
> Phyto is excellent, but doesn't feel or look luxe, but it's highly technical.  YOu can get exactly what your hair needs from it.  Like a prescription for you hair!



All? Who said all? I am referring to Elixer Ultime if you were responding to me. That one was too heavy for me.  I thought that's what we were referring to,
I also tried a sample of the serum in a light pink packaging, but it contains alcohol, so I'd never put such drying ingredients like that in my hair.

I like Phyto products, though.  I've tried the botanical cream and its pretty nice.


----------



## chicmom78

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> They're all "hawking" stuff overseas!



Yup they all do it, even here you hear A list stars voicing insurance or car commercials


----------



## littlerock

chicmom78 said:


> Yup they all do it, even here you hear A list stars voicing insurance or car commercials



It really funny to see someone like Angelina on some cheesy billboard when traveling abroad.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Where did you read that? I'd like to read her interview about it
> 
> She's not the only one uninterested...
> 
> Matt LeBlanc On 'Friends' Reunion: 'I Don't Want To See An Old Joey'
> 
> Her quote was:
> _"I can't imagine how you would do it, unless you did it years from now," Aniston tells The Hollywood Reporter. "I can't imagine what that would be. It's not normal. Friends is in your living room; Friends is not in a movie theater. It doesn't make sense to me. I think it would be going against its authentic self."_
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...doesnt-make-sense-to-me-2012222#ixzz2IvrJJRw0
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook



She's right...I know as fans of the show we are all hoping they make it work, but realistically, it will never happen.  The show ended when it should, and that's part of what makes it so good (it was never forced out).  The last thing you want is to actually make a movie like that and have the audience say, "wow, they looked old," etc.  I think we should all hope that another show comes along that lives up to friends--some have come close, but so far nothing is quite as good (imo). 

Now if we are talking hair, I can jump in (I'm obsessed with haircare, have crazy long/thick hair and have been a hair model for many years).  I swear by Kevin Murphy products.  I've used everything out there and it wasn't until I did a shoot for KM that I made the full switch.  IMO KM doesn't weigh my hair down as much (only a concern if you have thick/long hair like me) but it still moisturizes.  I have loved just about everything I've used with KM and have used their products for over a year straight (eternities to me).  I highly recommend them to anyone looking for a new brand to try.


----------



## rogersa

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> She's right...I know as fans of the show we are all hoping they make it work, but realistically, it will never happen.  The show ended when it should, and that's part of what makes it so good (it was never forced out).  The last thing you want is to actually make a movie like that and have the audience say, "wow, they looked old," etc.  I think we should all hope that another show comes along that lives up to friends--some have come close, but so far nothing is quite as good (imo).
> 
> Now if we are talking hair, I can jump in (I'm obsessed with haircare, have crazy long/thick hair and have been a hair model for many years).  I swear by Kevin Murphy products.  I've used everything out there and it wasn't until I did a shoot for KM that I made the full switch.  IMO KM doesn't weigh my hair down as much (only a concern if you have thick/long hair like me) but it still moisturizes.  I have loved just about everything I've used with KM and have used their products for over a year straight (eternities to me).  I highly recommend them to anyone looking for a new brand to try.



I agree I think as much as I'd love a friends movie, they ended it the right way


----------



## DivineMissM

Did anyone see "Just Go With It"?  I'm watching it for the first time now, and Jen is HILARIOUS.


----------



## karo

^^^ Love that movie!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They're all "hawking" stuff overseas!



You're right. Hollywood stars have been hawking stuff overseas as long as I can remember.  Growing up in Greece I remember seeing Kim Basinger in advertisements for hosiery as far back as the early 1990s. I also remember seeing Brad Pitt in a Levi's commercial in the early 90s which Europeans really loved might I add. And they're all still doing it. 



chicmom78 said:


> Yup they all do it, even here you hear A list stars voicing insurance or car commercials



I've noticed that too.  Celebrities used to primarily go overseas to make big paydays rather then doing commercials at home to avoid tarnishing their image.  Now it's common to see a celebrity endorsing products in the U.S.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Wears Blonde Wig on Set of New Film
*






Jennifer Aniston is proving that blondes really do have more fun. 

The actress was photographed sporting a new blonde 'do on the set of her latest film, Untitled Elmore Leonard Project, in Stamford, Conn., on Tuesday. 

Stay in the know about Jennifer Aniston by subscribing now.


Even though she was decked out in a heavy winter coat and a beret, the actress still managed to look glamorous in a golden blonde wig. 

Filming scenes in frigid northeast temperatures is a change for Aniston, 43, who rang in 2013 with fiancé Justin Theroux in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. 

The film will also star Isla Fisher, John Hawkes, Tim Robbins, Will Forte and Mos Def.

people.com


----------



## twin-fun

Wow, that bright blonde really doesn't suit her...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like it actually.


----------



## Swanky

It's a frumpy style and too solid a color for her IMO.


----------



## joviscot

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jennifer Aniston Wears Blonde Wig on Set of New Film
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is proving that blondes really do have more fun.
> 
> The actress was photographed sporting a new blonde 'do on the set of her latest film, Untitled Elmore Leonard Project, in Stamford, Conn., on Tuesday.
> 
> Stay in the know about Jennifer Aniston by subscribing now.
> 
> Even though she was decked out in a heavy winter coat and a beret, the actress still managed to look glamorous in a golden blonde wig.
> 
> Filming scenes in frigid northeast temperatures is a change for Aniston, 43, who rang in 2013 with fiancé Justin Theroux in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.
> 
> The film will also star Isla Fisher, John Hawkes, Tim Robbins, Will Forte and Mos Def.
> 
> people.com



prefer her previous colour - hoping its just for the movie


----------



## pinkfeet

While a lot of people look better with lighter hair as you get older I think Jen looked hot in Horrible Bosses do, the darker hair made her look younger .. maybe it was the whole fringe/ darker color combo ...


----------



## Swanky

It's a wig 

Better pics from JJ


----------



## Cherrasaki

She actually looks good with the lighter blonde, just as long as it's not permanent.


----------



## joviscot

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's a wig
> 
> Better pics from JJ



Thank goodness it's a wig - doesnt suit her skin tone!!


----------



## Jayne1

Those wigs never look good, unless production pays a fortune for the kind of wig Meryl Streep uses.

Kate Hudson and JLo have the worst wigs, heaven forbid they be committed enough to change their real hair for a part.  This Aniston wig looks pretty bad too.


----------



## keychain

glad it's a wig.


----------



## Swanky

*That's something to celebrate! Jennifer Aniston looks youthful in her blonde wig as she spends 44th birthday on movie set *

She is one of Tinseltown&#8217;s most recognisable beauties, seemingly getting better looking with age. 
And Jennifer Aniston showed her star power hasn&#8217;t waned one bit as she was spotted on her 44th birthday.
The actress appeared years younger than some of her acting counterparts while working on the set of her new film on her special day.




Glowing skin: Jennifer Aniston was looking especially youthful on her 44th birthday in Stamford, Connecticut on Monday
Although she was hard at work filming scenes in a platinum blonde wig and white beret hat, she didn&#8217;t seem to mind braving the cold for the job instead of taking time out for the anniversary.

The star&#8217;s face was a picture of perfection as she stepped out wearing a fresh face of make-up on the set of the new untitled Elmore Leonard Film in Greenwich, Connecticut.
Apparently she wanted a low-key day as she carried out her lunch in a polystyrene box as she emerged from a door which read, &#8216;Attention! No food pantry until Friday&#8217;.




Working on her special day: The star was on the set of the new untitled Elmore Leonard Film in Connecticut




Cold outside: Jennifer covered up in a padded coat and donned a brown dress and knee-high boots
Jennifer donned a brown dress with pussy bow tie around her neck and knee-high boots on her feet.
She gave of a little smile as a helper led her outside and she held her coat together.
The former Friends star is probably thrilled regardless of being committed to work as she turns a brand new age.
It has just been announced she is to star in the motion picture She's Funny That Way.




Feeling happy: The star - who donned a blonde wig - has been announced for a new film project
She has signed up to appear alongside her Marley & Me co-star Owen Wilson in the Peter Bogdanovich comedy.
Jennifer will play a therapist whose mother is in rehab for alcohol issues, while Owen takes on the role of a married Broadway stage director who falls for a prostitute (Brie Larson).  
When Brie's character shows interest in becoming an actress, he decides to help her with her career.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-44th-birthday-movie-set.html#ixzz2KkQgCB2d 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually really love this blonde hair on her. And that's weird because I normally prefer dark hair. I think it's just so refreshing to see her not in her usual ten shades of light brown/dark blonde.


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I actually really love this blonde hair on her. And that's weird because I normally prefer dark hair. I think it's just so refreshing to see her not in her usual ten shades of light brown/dark blonde.


I like it too!


----------



## MarieG

^Me too!


----------



## Jayne1

Never-mind, the wig is bad, just as I initially thought.  Those little pieces hanging down her face are to hide the observable hair piece part...

Why don't actresses change their hair colour for a role without resorting to an obvious wig?  I stare at the bad wig the whole time I'm watching the movie, it's such a distraction.

I've always wanted eyes like hers...


----------



## karo

I really like this blond on her.


----------



## bisousx

The blonde ages her about 10 years imo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jayne1 said:


> Never-mind, the wig is bad, just as I initially thought.  Those little pieces hanging down her face are to hide the observable hair piece part...
> 
> Why don't actresses change their hair colour for a role without resorting to an obvious wig?  I stare at the bad wig the whole time I'm watching the movie, it's such a distraction.
> 
> I've always wanted eyes like hers...



Because too much time, money, blood, sweat, and tears go into Jennifer's hair every day.


----------



## Theren

Im not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Because too much time, money, blood, sweat, and tears go into Jennifer's hair every day.


They're being paid millions of dollars to play a part in a movie and they won't even put a toner on their real hair, to make it less pretty.

Kate Hudson and JLo are worse than Aniston, in this regard, becuaes thier wigs are worse.


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Academy Awards


----------



## ellek72

Love that red dress!


----------



## Chanel522

Don't like the dress on her at all.


----------



## Grace123

LOVE the dress! The color is amazing on her and they both look fabulous!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks nice.


----------



## PinkTruffle

That dress is so unlike what she typically wears, but it looks good.  She should try something different with her hair, it always looks the same.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pinktruffle said:


> that dress is so unlike what she typically wears, but it looks good.  *she should try something different with her hair, it always looks the same.*



+1


----------



## Ladybug09

She just always looks so basic to me.  Do something with the hair already.


----------



## scarlet555

Nice color on her and the hair always looks great!


----------



## Swanky

Love that dress and so glad to see her in color!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Like that the dress is red..but nothing stands out about it, imo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Her looks are always very boring IMO. This actually is one of her more interesting ones I think.


----------



## randr21

*Yawn* @ Oscar look


----------



## peppermintpatty

Love the color of Jen's dress. So nice to see her in something bright! Not in love with the dress itself though. I do love Justin's hair tonight . I think they look great together, they look happy and Jen looks relaxed.


----------



## Midge S

The dress is a lovely color but...


----------



## kirsten

I like her Oscar look. It is good to see her in a dress that has some color.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nice dress.

Her hair. Can she do anything else with it?

HD showed her age tonight.


----------



## Swanky

More pics from dailymail


----------



## summer2815

Dress is gorgeous, but she should have done something else with her hair.  It ruins the look.


----------



## Swanky

She looks so cute w/ her hair up but she's clearly not comfortable that way.


----------



## Theren

She looks genuinely happy with Justin.. She glows when she is happy and this is no different. Yes I agree she could have done a little something with the hair but the look overall is a hit for me. I think she looks great.


----------



## Harper Quinn

She looks stunning! She should wear red more often! Go Jen!


----------



## knics33

Love the dress and makeup, but damn I wish she would switch her hair up! Don't think it will ever happen, though lol. The dress would have looked *amazing* with an updo and a statement necklace IMO.


----------



## Swanky

A statement necklace would've been OTT I think considering her earrings and bracelets.


----------



## knics33

^Yeah... I meant a statement necklace as opposed to the jewelry she wore.


----------



## missmoimoi

I think the dress was great on her but I was immediately disappointed by her hair too.  The first thought I had was she's just trying to hold on to youth but she should have made an effort with her hair...she looks great with her hair up or back anyway.


----------



## mundodabolsa

PinkTruffle said:


> That dress is so unlike what she typically wears, but it looks good.  She should try something different with her hair, it always looks the same.





Ladybug09 said:


> She just always looks so basic to me.  Do something with the hair already.





summer2815 said:


> Dress is gorgeous, but she should have done something else with her hair.  It ruins the look.





missmoimoi said:


> I think the dress was great on her but I was immediately disappointed by her hair too.  The first thought I had was she's just trying to hold on to youth but she should have made an effort with her hair...she looks great with her hair up or back anyway.




same for me, when she came out to present I kept thinking, wow, her hair and makeup look the same as when she runs out to get groceries.  it just made the whole look to plain and simple.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think this may be the best I've seen Justin look.


----------



## chowlover2

knics33 said:


> ^Yeah... I meant a statement necklace as opposed to the jewelry she wore.



 I agree with you. Smaller earrings, and a statement necklace, hair pulled up would have been stunning.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I thought she looked beautiful but I agree with you all on the hair she could of done something different. But clearly she loves wearing it down and it usually works for her. I just would have liked to have seen a different hairstyle that would of complimented that gorgeous gown even more.


----------



## Jayne1

Did she really say this?

"It fits, it&#8217;s comfortable, and it&#8217;s easy to pee in,&#8221; she told _People_ magazine. &#8220;You just lift, hoist and do a couple squats!&#8221;

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...ss-2013-academy-awards-justin-theroux-photos/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Classy, Jen.


----------



## babypie

Ha!


----------



## karo

Love her dress! It's so nice to see her wearing some color, but her hair not only looked boring, but it didn't  match this type of a dress.


----------



## nicole2730

Sasha2012 said:


> 2013 Academy Awards



love the color, not the cut. looks like she's wearing drapes. gorgeous drapes.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't like the fabric. It's stiff and doesn't move ... in a bad way.


----------



## kirsten

@ The Vanity Fair Oscar party


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The more I see her look the more blah it becomes.


----------



## iluvmybags

I loved the dress.  I loved that she chose red instead of her normal black.  I also loved that she went with a full skirt versus the form fitting strapless or sheath dresses she normally chooses.  I do agree about the hair -- altho I love her hair, I wish she had done something to it for the Oscars.  It was a little too "beach messy" for that dress.  Overall, I think she looked far more relaxed than I've seen her on the red carpet in ages -- maybe forever.  She genuinely seemed like she was having fun and it wasn't work having to be there.  I think Justin has a lot to do with this.  She just seems a lot more relaxed and carefree (which is why I suppose she did nothing with her hair -- not trying to impress anyone, just being 'Jen')


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I loved the dress.  I loved that she chose red instead of her normal black.  I also loved that she went with a full skirt versus the form fitting strapless or sheath dresses she normally chooses.  I do agree about the hair -- altho I love her hair, I wish she had done something to it for the Oscars.  It was a little too "beach messy" for that dress.  Overall, I think she looked far more relaxed than I've seen her on the red carpet in ages -- maybe forever.  She genuinely seemed like she was having fun and it wasn't work having to be there. * I think Justin has a lot to do with this.  She just seems a lot more relaxed and carefree *(which is why I suppose she did nothing with her hair -- not trying to impress anyone, just being 'Jen')


He's very up for the Hollywood game, the other BFs weren't so willing, but he seems eager for the A List opportunity.  I've been watching him. This is a major elevation for him and he plays his part.


----------



## keychain

She should have worn her hair up!


----------



## scarlet555

Her hair covers her square chin, and face.  I like her hair down.  It softens her face... Why Mesa with the good stuff!


----------



## Swanky

I do agree! I don't see a "need" for her to pull it up if she's happy with it down.  Jennifer is notoriously casual and I really do love when celebs dress up but still look themselves. . . 
BUUUUUUUUUT, I think she's cute w/ it up or just pulled off her face!  Here's some oldies but goodies.


----------



## renza

^I love those hairstyles!
I am just glad that she wore color. I don't even care what the dress looked like, lol.
And if she actually made that bathroom comment, more power to her. One of my criteria for my wedding dress was that I needed to be able to go pee by myself, ha, so I understand.


----------



## Sweetpea83

scarlet555 said:


> _Her hair covers her square chin, and face_.  I like her hair down.  It softens her face... Why Mesa with the good stuff!



Ita..I personally think she should always wear her hair down, lol..


----------



## bagsforme

loved the dress but really needed to do something different with her hair.


----------



## Nolia

She's 44 and rocking a red dress. Love it.


----------



## Jayne1

Look at the size of this ring!!  Funny how those big stones never sparkle...


----------



## HauteMama

^ Well, when each facet is the size of my front window, I guess there has to be less sparkle and more... well, reflection, at least? It does look very white, though, and I appreciate yellow gold (but that's all I've got, really).


----------



## Swanky

I think it's an old cut.  Since it's not a round brilliant or other similarly faceted stones it won't have as much sparkle.  I like it, it's very cool and almost raw looking.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like it too.


----------



## labelwhore04

I find those huge stones look cheap and fake, like the rings you'd get at forever21. I like smaller stones that sparkle.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like both kinds. Into the diversity. I get tired of seeing just the round sparklies everywhere or just the huge rocks everywhere.


----------



## nicole2730

Jayne1 said:


> Look at the size of this ring!!  Funny how those big stones never sparkle...



pretty sure i'd be happy with this...
it does look "raw" and very modern, architectural.


----------



## Jayne1

nicole2730 said:


> *pretty sure i'd be happy with this...*
> it does look "raw" and very modern, architectural.


Not me -- it's almost ridiculous in size.  I want some of our TPF members&#8217; rings, not as gigantic, but still large and sparkly... like Swanky's!

Also... when I see a stone this size, assuming it's excellent quality, it makes me wonder who in the relationship had the funds to purchase it.

I don't know, I just find women who must have stones like that to be trying to prove something.


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  Thanks!   I do love mine!

A lot of cuts don't "sparkle" though.  Look at an emerald for example, they have more flashes of light than sparkle.  There's a cut for everyone!

I'm guessing he paid for it, as most men do. Hopefully they're smart enough to negotiate HEAVILY.

I will add, I do like it more than the one Brad bought her.  She's very carefree and casual.  This stone reflects her more than the other one IMO.


----------



## CDNinNYC

It's a rose cut diamond. They don't sparkle.


----------



## terebina786

I really don't like her ring at all.  Maybe if the setting was different but this setting makes it look cheap and plastic.

ETA: Now off to find Swanky's ring! I need to see this!


----------



## Jayne1

You know how we see pictures of celebrity homes (that they seem to buy and sell every few years) and they all look done in the exact same way, by probably the exact same team of decorators?  It's almost generic.  Gorgeous, over the top, but very generic.  I don't see anything about the celeb's personality when I look at these pictures. 

Well, that's how I feel about most celebrity engagement rings. That it's for _now_.  _For show._ No deep thought and years of wishing thinking.  Just something to wear right this moment to show off.

So, I'm sorry to bring up Swanky's ring again, but when I saw her upgrade, it looked like a ring that was given hours and hours of deliberation and was something very personal to her and it told me a lot about her personality. It also told me that this was a ring she intended to adore for the next decade, at least.

I just don't get that with these celebrity rings... even it it's a raw diamond, or a non-sparking rose cut... they all look like big pieces of glass that their stylist helped them pick out and would look great in a photo op... just like their new homes, newly decorated...


----------



## knics33

labelwhore04 said:


> I find those huge stones look cheap and fake, like the rings you'd get at forever21. I like smaller stones that sparkle.



Completely agree. That rings looks straight from Claires IMO :wondering.


----------



## yogamommi

Jayne1 said:


> .
> 
> So, I'm sorry to bring up Swanky's ring again, but when I saw her upgrade, it looked like a ring that was given hours and hours of deliberation and was something very personal to her and it told me a lot about her personality. It also told me that this was a ring she intended to adore for the next decade, at least.
> :



What im about to say is in NO WAY mean to disrespect Swanky or her ring. I don't get how her ring displays "hours and hours of deliberation."  Her ring is absolutely beautiful but It is a simple, round, solitaire diamond engagement ring.  That is a ring to adore for a lifetime, not just the next 10 yrs!


----------



## Jayne1

yogamommi said:


> What im about to say is in NO WAY mean to disrespect Swanky or her ring. I don't get how her ring displays "hours and hours of deliberation."  Her ring is absolutely beautiful but It is a simple, round, solitaire diamond engagement ring.  That is a ring to adore for a lifetime, not just the next 10 yrs!


What I have learned about some posters here, is that they upgrade every so often... so I didn't want to say anyone's ring was for a life time, since they love their diamonds and occasionally, at some point in their lives, decide to look for even better.


----------



## morgan20

I am too lazy to look for Swanky's ring.....any chance of a pic in here?


----------



## Swanky

Jayne's "known" me for a long time. She read my journey w/ the ring and knows how it came about..... I get it. My ring did have a great deal of time and thought out into it, my daughter will hopefully love it one day. My DH still loves holding it and admiring it, it's special to us!  Unless it falls apart it won't be changed!


----------



## yogamommi

.


----------



## yogamommi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My ring did have a great deal of time and thought out into it



I'm sure it did, I wasn't implying that it didn't!


----------



## DC-Cutie

yogamommi said:


> What im about to say is in NO WAY mean to disrespect Swanky or her ring. I don't get how her ring displays "hours and hours of deliberation."  Her ring is absolutely beautiful but It is a simple, round, solitaire diamond engagement ring.  That is a ring to adore for a lifetime, not just the next 10 yrs!





Who's to say Justin didn't spend hours and hours deliberating...


----------



## DivineMissM

I don't think any of us can assume how much love and thought was put into a ring just by looking at a photo. 

Anyway...I like Jen's ring.  I think it suits her, and even if it's huge (like other celeb rings) it's still unique.  The yellow gold and the cut of the diamond set it apart, IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DivineMissM said:


> I don't think any of us can assume how much love and thought was put into a ring just by looking at a photo.
> 
> Anyway...I like Jen's ring.  I think it suits her, and even if it's huge (like other celeb rings) it's still unique.  The yellow gold and the cut of the diamond set it apart, IMO.



I really like the cut. I don't ever really see diamonds cut like that. I wish there were better pics of it. I haven't seen one that shows it off really well yet.


----------



## Swanky

ITA. I have to assume Justin and most guys put a great deal of thought into it.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux matched in black hats and tops to visit an antique store in LA on Thursday. Jennifer recently returned to the West Coast after spending the end of Winter shooting her latest film in a very chilly Connecticut. Jennifer and Justin are reportedly planning an early Spring wedding, with some rumors putting their intimate ceremony as early as the end of March. Even close friends like Chelsea Handler have stayed quiet on the couple's plans to walk down the aisle, but undoubtedly all eyes will be on what Jennifer &#8212; and Justin &#8212; plan to wear on the big day.
> 
> Justin's sartorial taste seems to have rubbed off a bit on California-cool Jennifer, but one place they differ in the warmer months is footwear. Justin wrote an essay on men's fashion for Esquire's April issue in which he claims his mantra is that it "should always be Winter from the waist down: jeans and boots." Jennifer still sticks to her flip-flops and open-toe sandals, which even Justin admitted are a lot more convenient in the scorching Summers. At least he'll ditch his beloved boots when it comes to basking shirtless with bikini-clad Jennifer in Mexico.


http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-Justin-Theroux-Before-Wedding-Pictures-28767676


----------



## Jayne1

Her casual style is the best.


----------



## karo

She looka gorgeous! Love her outfit!


----------



## keychain

I like her hair and the hat.


----------



## lovemysavior

Love how they look in that last pic.  She is totally working that hat.


----------



## jamidee

Jayne1 said:


> Her casual style is the best.


she rocks cas like no one else. effortlessly cool.


----------



## jamidee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jayne's "known" me for a long time. She read my journey w/ the ring and knows how it came about..... I get it. My ring did have a great deal of time and thought out into it, my daughter will hopefully love it one day. My DH still loves holding it and admiring it, it's special to us!  Unless it falls apart it won't be changed!


Well, I wanna see... SHOW ME THE GOODS!!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Jen's new 'Do. Apparently, it's for a new role.

http://www.dailymakeover.com/trends/hair/jennifer-aniston-makeover/


----------



## Ritovskyta

April's fool????


----------



## Jayne1

CDNinNYC said:


> Jen's new 'Do. Apparently, it's for a new role.
> 
> http://www.dailymakeover.com/trends/hair/jennifer-aniston-makeover/


Horrible photoshopping.

This just reinforces how she isn't serious enough as an actress to actually chop off her hair, like Natalie Portman, Kristen Stewart, Anne Hathaway or Charlize Theron.


----------



## knics33

lol that literally made me jump!


----------



## keodi

Jayne1 said:


> *Not me -- it's almost ridiculous in size.  I want some of our TPF members rings, not as gigantic, but still large and sparkly... like Swanky's!
> *
> Also... when I see a stone this size, assuming it's excellent quality, it makes me wonder who in the relationship had the funds to purchase it.
> 
> I don't know, I just find women who must have stones like that to be trying to prove something.



I agree, I love Swanky's ring, just beautiful


----------



## scarlet555

Jayne1 said:


> Horrible photoshopping.
> 
> This just reinforces how she isn't serious enough as an actress to actually chop off her hair, like Natalie Portman, Kristen Stewart, Anne Hathaway or Charlize Theron.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2123533d1364815578-jennifer-aniston-image.jpg


 

THis picture is why Jen A always has the same hair that covers her face and compliments her eyes


----------



## CDNinNYC

Ritovskyta said:


> April's fool????



Haha!  I guess I am.


----------



## Bag Fetish

CDNinNYC said:


> Jen's new 'Do. Apparently, it's for a new role.
> 
> http://www.dailymakeover.com/trends/hair/jennifer-aniston-makeover/



Wow she looks great! 




I doubt she actually did it tho.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think she would shave her head for a role that guaranteed an Oscar!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, horrible photo shopped pic...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I hope she never shaves her head, not everyone can work that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ewww, lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

labelwhore04 said:


> I find those huge stones look cheap and fake, like the rings you'd get at forever21. I like smaller stones that sparkle.


 

Same here


----------



## Swanky

JJ
*Jennifer Aniston: 'Call Me Crazy: A Five Film' Premiere!
*


































Jennifer Aniston dons a little black dress while arriving at the premiere of her new directed flick Call Me Crazy: A Five Film held at the Pacific Design Center on Tuesday (April 16) in West Hollywood, Calif.

A few weeks ago, the 44-year-old actress and her beau Justin Theroux were spotted doing some furniture shopping.

I ran away from Jennifer Aniston when she said, Hi, I was terrified of her I was scared, so I ran away and Im really embarrassed about that, Selena Gomez recently shared.

She added, I didnt know what to do  its Rachel [Jennifer's Friends character].


----------



## Jayne1

Cupping!  Or is it called 'Cups.'  Why do people do it?  So Goop of her.


----------



## Jayne1

I think she has the prettiest veneers in Hollywood. Is it the dentist?  Why do some veneers look like dentures and others, like Jen's, look so pretty?


----------



## karo

Not a fan of this look.


----------



## Shoesanddresses

I think she looks gorgeous in those photos. I'd never have thought she was in her forties.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Cupping!  Or is it called 'Cups.'  Why do people do it?  So Goop of her.


Of all the times for her to wear her hair UP, why when she has all that ISh on her back?? :weird:

Also, she has a very 'strong' jawline and face....


----------



## twin-fun

Not digging that shorts and baby's ill outfit. She's done better. Much better.


----------



## LADC_chick

Jayne1 said:


> Cupping!  Or is it called 'Cups.'  Why do people do it?  So Goop of her.



I was thinking the same thing! How very early 2000s Gwyneth of her.


----------



## Swanky

I like this look!  She looks beautiful, I wish she'd pull her hair up more.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I hate the hair and outfit...she's one of those people who should wear her hair down, imo. Not a good look when you have a square jawline...jmo!!


Is that a tattoo on her foot? I wonder what it says..


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^ I believe the tattoo is the name of her dog that passed away, can't remember his name.


----------



## justkell

Sweetpea83 said:


> I hate the hair and outfit...she's one of those people who should wear her hair down, imo. Not a good look when you have a square jawline...jmo!!
> 
> 
> Is that a tattoo on her foot? I wonder what it says..





It's the name of her dog who passed away, Norman.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Those pumps are a no go for me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her hair up. I don't think that outfit is flattering on her.


----------



## wilding

Jayne1 said:


> Cupping!  Or is it called 'Cups.'  Why do people do it?  So Goop of her.




I get it done, i have both scoliosis and kyphosis on top of some other issues, and live on pain killers to get through the day, I don't have to take as many pain killers during the time I get it done 

I like her hair like that. It looks different.


----------



## Jayne1

wilding said:


> I get it done, i have both scoliosis and kyphosis on top of some other issues, and live on pain killers to get through the day, I don't have to take as many pain killers during the time I get it done


Where do you have to go to get it done? How long do the cups stay on the skin? Is it expensive? Why do people not in pain get it done?


----------



## wilding

Jayne1 said:


> Where do you have to go to get it done? How long do the cups stay on the skin? Is it expensive? Why do people not in pain get it done?



I get mine done through the Chinese medical centre. My session takes either 20-25minutes, I'm not sure which, but they pop them on then adjust them, they wonder off do some things, come back adjust some more and wonder off again rofl. The sessions cost me $25, but if you do acupuncture or massage it bumps it up, but I can't handle massage so by pass it. The beauty of it is it works for all sorts of things from gastrointestinal disorders right through to painful periods. Someone else may be able to explain it better than I can.

 It's not everyones cup of tea, but that's the beauty of life having a choice and variety .


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chloe_chick999 said:


> ^ I believe the tattoo is the name of her dog that passed away, can't remember his name.





justkell said:


> It's the name of her dog who passed away, Norman.



Awwwe..that's sweet.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has the bod for this but her knees look knobby. And much like Paltrow why would you wear something that shows those marks unless you specifically wanted to be asked about it. Why bother with the makeup. It makes it look worse. 

But all is forgiven because she doesn't have on strappy sandals. Ya'll know how I feel about Aniston and her strappies. lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

"Yogalosophy: 28 Days to the Ultimate Mind-Body Makeover" book party in Los Angeles (April 30)


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 9)


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> New York City (May 9)



  Love this look!


----------



## Sasha2012

DivineMissM said:


> Love this look!



I love that Tom Ford bag


----------



## Swanky

JJ

Jennifer Aniston Attends Bette Midler's Play 'I'll Eat You Last'


Jennifer Aniston checks out the new play I&#8217;ll Eat You Last starring Bette Midler on Friday (May 10) at the Cort Theatre in New York City.

The 44-year-old actress is currently in the Big Apple after launching her new web series with Living Proof.




































&#8220;Friday night @illeatyoulast great crowd! Had a blast! Can&#8217;t wait to do it again and again and again and again and again&#8230;&#8221; Bette tweeted after the show.

If you want to check out I&#8217;ll Eat You Last, get tickets at Telecharge.com!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress is cute.


----------



## imashopaholic

Her engagement ring looks like costume jewelry.


----------



## DivineMissM

imashopaholic said:


> Her engagement ring looks like costume jewelry.



It doesn't photograph, for sure.  I bet it's amazing in real life though.


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 12)


----------



## jokester

wow he is so smaller than her


----------



## twin-fun

jokester said:


> wow he is so smaller than her



Who is smaller than Jennifer? Him? He looks quite a bit taller in the pictures I'm looking at.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


>



Yikes, that wasn't funny at all.  I'm thrilled they didn't add a laugh track, but it would have been stupid, since that was so badly done.  I love her sweater though.

Did C Cox do something bad to her nose?


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> JJ
> 
> Jennifer Aniston Attends Bette Midler's Play 'I'll Eat You Last'


By the way, The Good Girl was on TV the other day and I noticed her hairline at the time was much lower.  As well as other less attractive things that aren't here anymore.

I don't know why I liked her acting at the time,  it wasn't as good as I remembered.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh God. The strappies are back. These aren't so bad though. Lol.


----------



## Swanky

I love those nude strappies, they are flattering.

*Jennifer Aniston Wears Maids Outfit, Talks 'Friends' Reunion on 'Ellen' *





*Jennifer Aniston* rocks a maids outfit for a special soap opera skit &#8220;The Tales of Yesterday&#8217;s Tomorrows&#8221; on the *Ellen DeGeneres Show*, airing today!
The 44-year-old actress was joined for the sketch by *Ellen*, her wife *Portia de Rossi*, and *Jen*&#8216;s dad *John*!
*Jen* was also questioned about a possible _Friends_ reunion. 
&#8220;Doing that little bit with *Matty* and *Court* yesterday was&#8230; we were very nostalgic and miss working together,&#8221; *Jen* said about the piece they filmed together earlier. &#8220;We miss each other and it&#8217;s a great thing to go back to your family like that. Also, know that people will love it&#8230;&#8221;

















 justjared.com


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston: 'Friends' Reunion on 'Ellen'! *





*Jennifer Aniston* reunites with *Friends* co-stars *Matthew Perry* and *Courteney Cox* for a segment on _The Ellen DeGeneres Show_, airing on Wednesday (May 22)!
The 44-year-old actress chatted with *Ellen DeGeneres* about what happened when she unexpectedly dropped by *Matthew*&#8217;s house for some advice on co-hosting the show. 






















justjared.com


----------



## PinkTruffle

Her hairstyle never changes.


----------



## scarlet555

^ I love her hair and color, why change a good thing?


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> *Oh God. The strappies are back.* These aren't so bad though. Lol.


They're never going to go away.  I once read she said she likes her feet and likes to show them off.

I do like her sandals, I find them very pretty... and they do show off her feet.   lol


----------



## MarieG

scarlet555 said:


> ^ I love her hair and color, why change a good thing?



I totally agree!


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love those nude strappies, they are flattering.




Ita, in fact I'm glad that strappy sandals are back - especially in nude tones.


----------



## imgg

Awe, isn't that her dad?


----------



## Bag Fetish

imgg said:


> Awe, isn't that her dad?




Yes,


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


>




Lame. It's no wonder I never got into the show Friends...lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lame. It's no wonder I never got into the show Friends...lol.



Haha me neither!!


----------



## sdkitty

She's got her big Living Proof deal, plus she's endorsing Aveeno and some water (smart water?); probably some other things I'm not remembering.  How much money does one person need?  I'm sure she has more than enough to support her in fine fashion for the rest of her life from Friends.
I guess maybe she thinks the ride won't last forever so she's cashing in while she can.
But really?
Hopefully she gives something significant to charity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> She's got her big Living Proof deal, plus she's endorsing Aveeno and some water (smart water?); probably some other things I'm not remembering.  How much money does one person need?  I'm sure she has more than enough to support her in fine fashion for the rest of her life from Friends.
> I guess maybe she thinks the ride won't last forever so she's cashing in while she can.
> But really?
> Hopefully she gives something significant to charity.



She's not a good actress, so commercials and endorsements are the next best thing...


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> She's not a good actress, so commercials and endorsements are the next best thing...


----------



## Swanky

Most celebs endorse products 
Taylor Swift - Keds
Charlize - Dior
Brad Pitt - Chanel
JLo -  Fiat
Countless for Neutrogena, Cover Girl, Revlon, etc. . . 

Jen and most others have plenty of money, it's not like they're worrying about running out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Funny - the celebs you mentioned, are actually talented - lol. Even JLo and her lip syncing self!  Seriously though, brad should have never done that Chanel commercial. It will haunt him the rest of his life.


----------



## Swanky

It's all subjective 

But yea, that commercial was all kindsa bad.  The list of celebs is easy to find, not all are A list or "talented".


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jen doesn't  have a range. She's a one trick pony, right down to her strappy heels!

I love me some Charlize, though.


----------



## Swanky

I don't like the one trick you think she can do.  I don't like her stuff that is a romantic comedy.  I think she has range but either sells herself short or has typecast herself so bad.
I liked Derailed a lot, the Break Up although it depressed me and Office Space.  Rockstar too actually.
None of her trademark roles though.


----------



## pinkfeet

Endorsing Dior/ Chanel is vastly different than ten different products by Johnson and Johnson. 

If she's not careful she will be a Kardashian sister soon.  I think she's a partner in living proof though? 

I think she just likes the money and her face out there promoting. She doesn't make me want to buy anything but I guess others do ??


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinkfeet said:


> Endorsing Dior/ Chanel is vastly different than ten different products by Johnson and Johnson.
> 
> If she's not careful she will be a Kardashian sister soon.  I think she's a partner in living proof though?
> 
> I think she just likes the money and her face out there promoting. She doesn't make me want to buy anything but I guess others do ??



Yeah, she put money into living proof.  Women are flocking to buy it thinking it will make their hair look like hers.....  Will. Not. Happen.   not unless they will also have Chris McMillan on payroll.


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn't ever buy a product just because a celeb pretends to like it.  I do like some celeb endorsed products though, especially Chanel! lol!  But when I get a Brazilian Blowout, Living Proof is my favorite sulfate free line. 
Even though I like some celebs, I almost refuse to but products they make.  Like Jessica Simpson.  I like her ok, not a "fan" but also don't dislike her.  I can't bring myself to even try on her shoes   Ang and Brad's wine and Rachel Zoe's products come to mind too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Funny - the celebs you mentioned, *are actually talented* - lol. Even JLo and her lip syncing self!  Seriously though, brad should have never done that Chanel commercial. It will haunt him the rest of his life.



Oh snap..lol!!!


----------



## Swanky

Just googled it since we're talking about it.  I will say that being reminded that she's an investor has turned me off of it a bit.  I can't explain why I don't like to support celeb products. . .  it's just one of those things   I am glad her name isn't in the name of the brand.
Here's her reasoning:

*Jennifer Aniston Talks Living Proof
*
As she sits in a windowed penthouse suite at Manhattan&#8217;s Royalton Hotel on a rainy afternoon, Jennifer Aniston contemplates the nature of fame.

&#8220;You have to work really hard at not becoming like Howard Hughes,&#8221; the actress said with a warm smile during an interview with WWD on Wednesday, when asked about the more problematic aspects of her celebrity. &#8220;What ends up happening is people just will make up whatever they want about your life, or guess when you&#8217;re going to get married, or guess that you&#8217;re pregnant when you&#8217;re really not. And then they have to figure out a way to undo what they&#8217;ve said. It&#8217;s just crazy. I find it to be slightly exhausting, but sadly, I think it&#8217;s just part of our industry, and I guess I understand it to a point. But I wish there were off hours. It&#8217;s an interesting industry, that tabloid world, isn&#8217;t it? I find it to be so toxic and so damaging. Photographers chasing after little children, who&#8217;s the cutest baby &#8212; it&#8217;s a really yucky part of society.&#8221;

Aniston is in town to promote Living Proof, the hair-care brand she bought into in October of last year. One new product, Satin &#8212; a serum that smooths hair but doesn&#8217;t weigh it down &#8212; hits sephora.com this week and Sephora&#8217;s brick-and-mortar doors within the next few weeks. Scheduled for an August release is Flex, which is intended to &#8220;redefine hair spray,&#8221; said Jill Beraud, Living Proof&#8217;s chief executive officer, adding that it combines patented holding polymers and pliable shapers to create an elastic network which holds hair in place but remains flexible. It can be used on wet or dry hair to add hold, control and manageability to styling, and also can be used with heat tools such as curling irons. 

Since becoming involved with the company, Aniston has brought salon owner Chris McMillan, her longtime friend and creator of her famed &#8220;Rachel&#8221; cut, on board, and Living Proof kicked off a contest Thursday that will award a grand prize of hanging out with Aniston and McMillan for a day, to be capped with a McMillan haircut. (And for the record, McMillan insists he was stoned when he created the oft-copied Rachel cut for Aniston in 1994. &#8220;I&#8217;m 14 years sober, so I feel safe enough to say that,&#8221; he said with a grin.)

Aniston noted that she wants to expand her activities beyond her day job of acting &#8212; and that was one of the reasons she chose to invest in the company rather than simply serving as its face (which is among her duties). 

&#8220;I want to expand my world to businesses other than entertainment,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I&#8217;m trying to figure out how to enter into that entrepreneurial area of my life.&#8221; 

Given that her hair has been a national obsession since the Nineties, hair care seemed natural. &#8220;We all want to find something great that will solve our frizzy problems, our flat problems, our damage problems,&#8221; said Aniston. &#8220;[Living Proof is] new, they&#8217;re still growing and they&#8217;re excited. It was fun to merge with them on that level and be a part of what it&#8217;s eventually going to become.&#8221; 

Her secret penchant for watching the Science Channel also spurred on the decision to get involved with the company, which is comprised of a group of MIT scientists. &#8220;I get sort of mesmerized by [the Science Channel] &#8212; I get stuck on it,&#8221; she said. &#8220;It&#8217;s like watching an infomercial. It&#8217;s like, &#8216;I&#8217;ve been watching this for 15 minutes.&#8217; My father [actor John Aniston] was going to be a doctor at one point, and he would watch medical channels. We&#8217;d see open-heart surgeries and all sorts of crazy things. It blows me away. I always did like science class when I was in school. How things work interests me.&#8221; 

And once Beraud started talking about patented molecules, Aniston was hooked, she said. &#8220;Plus, you don&#8217;t have silicone and other things weighing down your hair. Those work for a period, and then you&#8217;re like, &#8216;This isn&#8217;t working anymore.&#8217;&#8221;

As far as what&#8217;s next on her entrepreneurial wish list, Aniston&#8217;s still figuring that out. &#8220;Oh my God, there are endless things. I love skin, I love clothing &#8212; things that make girls feel good.&#8221; Like Living Proof, for Aniston any new product categories are likely to be buy-in or self-funded propositions rather than spokesperson deals. &#8220;When you&#8217;re selling something for someone else, you look at it and say, &#8216;I could make this, I&#8217;ve tailored all of these clothes,&#8217;&#8221; she said.

Ironically, the owner of one of the most copied haircuts of the last 20 or so years said her hair has always given her a bit of a struggle. &#8220;I have wavy, frizzy hair,&#8221; she said, noting that Living Proof products solved those issues without excessive buildup. &#8220;Who wants to be a part of a product you don&#8217;t believe in or don&#8217;t really use? When it actually lived up to what I was saying, I was really sold &#8212; and excited, because I feel like I have something to share with people that&#8217;s actually not going to fail on you in a month or two.&#8221; 

When Living Proof execs took to the streets to poll women on their opinions of their own hair, Aniston realized that her criticism of her own hair was rather universal. &#8220;I was looking at these girls who were not loving their hair, and I&#8217;m thinking, &#8216;You have beautiful hair!&#8217; It&#8217;s always funny, our perspective of ourselves and how incorrect it usually is. We always seem to want something we don&#8217;t have. And it&#8217;s a shame, because there&#8217;s so much beauty to be appreciated in the world. We spend so much time not loving what we&#8217;ve been given and trying to make it look different.&#8221;

Aniston is keeping mum on the details but divulged that she&#8217;s got the Living Proof scientists working on a few of her dream hair products. &#8220;We&#8217;re just getting into the creative stuff. I have a couple of ideas, but I won&#8217;t blow it now.&#8221; Current favorites in the line include Amp Instant Texture Volumizer and the Restore Mask Treatment, which Aniston credits with changing her hair for the better. &#8220;I also switch back and forth between the Frizz and the Full shampoos.&#8221;

Aniston has four movies in various stages at the moment, &#8220;&#8216;We&#8217;re the Millers&#8217; is coming out August 9,&#8221; she said, noting her costars are Jason Sudeikis and Emma Roberts. &#8220;It&#8217;s really, really funny and out there. It&#8217;s kind of like &#8216;The Hangover&#8217; meets &#8216;Vacation.&#8217; That&#8217;s actually how someone described it to me after they saw it. I don&#8217;t want to claim a &#8216;Hangover&#8217; kind of brilliance, but it&#8217;s funny. I&#8217;m about to start a Peter Bogdanovich film [&#8216;She&#8217;s Funny That Way&#8217;] in July, and I just completed a movie with John Hawkes, Mos Def and Tim Robbins, which is untitled at the moment &#8212; it&#8217;s an adaptation of an Elmore Leonard book called &#8216;The Switch.&#8217; That was a lot of fun. It had a great director, Dan Schechter, who is new and he&#8217;s fantastic.&#8221; 

Aniston coproduced the latter film and has several projects on tap that she hopes to produce. &#8220;There are two others that we&#8217;re [she and producing partner Kristin Hahn] trying to get a cast together for.&#8221;

And she&#8217;s already fixed her next goal firmly in her sights. &#8220;The thing I want to do next is direct,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I want to direct a full-length feature within the next five years. I usually never put times on anything, but the next five years would be great. Right now, I&#8217;m luckily still working as an actor, and I love it.&#8221;

She hasn&#8217;t settled on a genre, noting that her interests span a wide range. &#8220;I like it all,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I don&#8217;t want something to be all drama, or all comedy &#8212; I think that something that&#8217;s just a real-life human story.&#8221;

http://www.wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/hair/jennifer-aniston-talks-living-proof-6926691


----------



## Jayne1

She's very rich and doesn't need to act in these bad movies anymore.  I suppose she loves the attention one gets from being a movie star... ?


----------



## Swanky

That's what I was saying when I said a lot of celebs do it. . .  for the attention I guess.  To keep them relevant?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Celebs are by nature, narcissist. You have to be.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Jayne1

^ True.

I was just reading that she has become the female version of Matthew McConaughey, in that every movie she is in these days, she takes off her shirt.

I didn't realize, since I don't see her movies, unless they are free on TV, but she took her shirt off in_ Just Go With it_, _Wanderlust_,  _Horrible Bosses_ and now this new _Millers_ one, which is getting poor reviews.

It was speculated that she, like Matthew McConaughey, will only read scripts that lets her take off her shirt.


----------



## Swanky

Lol!  I think that sounds really silly   I don't think that's true about either of them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> ^ True.
> 
> I was just reading that she has become the female version of Matthew McConaughey, in that every movie she is in these days, she takes off her shirt.
> 
> I didn't realize, since I don't see her movies, unless they are free on TV, but she took her shirt off in_ Just Go With it_, _Wanderlust_,  _Horrible Bosses_ and now this new _Millers_ one, which is getting poor reviews.
> 
> It was speculated that she, like Matthew McConaughey, will only read scripts that lets her take off her shirt.



She got butt naked in The Breakup.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't like the one trick you think she can do.  I don't like her stuff that is a romantic comedy.  I think she has range but either sells herself short or has typecast herself so bad.
> I liked Derailed a lot, the Break Up although it depressed me and Office Space.  Rockstar too actually.
> None of her trademark roles though.


I really liked My Rich Friends (something like that) and the one she did with Jason Bateman (where he swapped the sperm)...Would I PAY to watch her movies though...NO,


----------



## Swanky

I've never seen one on a theatre


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> She got butt naked in The Breakup.


We have to add that to that list of movies where she takes off her clothes.  Does that make it 5 in a row?  Just Go With It, Horrible Bosses, Wanderlust and Were The Millers were the 4 in a row I was thinking of.

The thing is, I don't think she ever looks sexy when she does that. I don't blame her for wanting to show off her body, but I think her appeal is as the irresistible girl next door.  Maybe men are of a different frame of mind than me...


----------



## LADC_chick

Ladybug09 said:


> I really liked *My Rich Friends (something like that)* and the one she did with Jason Bateman (where he swapped the sperm)...Would I PAY to watch her movies though...NO,



I know which one you're talking about--_Friends With Money_. I liked it in spite of her, but that's because Frances McDormand. She was great.

Similarly, I don't think of _Office Space_ as a Jennifer Aniston movie. She just happened to be in it, and Ron Livingston (and his cohorts plus the other dude who was obsessed with his Swingline stapler) was the highlight.


----------



## Swanky

Liking her certain roles in movies doesn't necessarily mean they are "Jennifer Aniston" movies.  I was just saying that I like her more when she's not playing her stereotypical romantic comedy.


----------



## MarieG

Jayne1 said:


> We have to add that to that list of movies where she takes off her clothes.  Does that make it 5 in a row?  Just Go With It, Horrible Bosses, Wanderlust and Were The Millers were the 4 in a row I was thinking of.
> 
> The thing is, I don't think she ever looks sexy when she does that. I don't blame her for wanting to show off her body, but I think her appeal is as the irresistible girl next door.  *Maybe men are of a different frame of mind than me...*



I think Jennifer Aniston is totally "guy pretty" as in guys think she's smokin hot while girls don't think she's all that special. I went to see Horrible Bosses with a few guys and my hubby and they couldn't stop raving about how hot she was in that and is in general. When I show my hubby a photo of people like Olivia Palermo, who I think is so beautiful, he is very underwhelmed and doesn't see the appeal at all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> ^ True.
> 
> *I was just reading that she has become the female version of Matthew McConaughey, in that every movie she is in these days, she takes off her shirt.
> *
> I didn't realize, since I don't see her movies, unless they are free on TV, but she took her shirt off in_ Just Go With it_, _Wanderlust_,  _Horrible Bosses_ and now this new _Millers_ one, which is getting poor reviews.
> 
> It was speculated that she, like Matthew McConaughey, will only read scripts that lets her take off her shirt.



  That's funny..lol!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

sdkitty said:


> She's got her big Living Proof deal, plus she's endorsing Aveeno and some water (smart water?); probably some other things I'm not remembering.  How much money does one person need?  I'm sure she has more than enough to support her in fine fashion for the rest of her life from Friends.
> I guess maybe she thinks the ride won't last forever so she's cashing in while she can.
> But really?
> Hopefully she gives something significant to charity.



For a celeb like Jen, endorsements aren't always to bring in money (of course that is appreciated), but sometimes to help keep her relevant.  She can only do so many movies, and most of those target the same audience.  But by plastering herself in ads on billboards, magazines etc, she stays in the public eye (aside from tabloids, red carpets etc).  It's kind of like why you still see someone like P. Diddy still putting out music once in a while--he doesn't do it because the songs make him money (compared to his other ventures), but because that music keeps him relevant and reaches younger audiences which helps his other ventures (clothing lines, liquor lines, etc).


----------



## Jayne1

emcosmo1639 said:


> *For a celeb like Jen, endorsements aren't always to bring in money (of course that is appreciated), but sometimes to help keep her relevant.*  She can only do so many movies, and most of those target the same audience.  But by plastering herself in ads on billboards, magazines etc, she stays in the public eye (aside from tabloids, red carpets etc).  It's kind of like why you still see someone like P. Diddy still putting out music once in a while--he doesn't do it because the songs make him money (compared to his other ventures), but because that music keeps him relevant and reaches younger audiences which helps his other ventures (clothing lines, liquor lines, etc).


Exactly!


----------



## sdkitty

MarieG said:


> I think Jennifer Aniston is totally "guy pretty" as in guys think she's smokin hot while girls don't think she's all that special. I went to see Horrible Bosses with a few guys and my hubby and they couldn't stop raving about how hot she was in that and is in general. When I show my hubby a photo of people like Olivia Palermo, who I think is so beautiful, he is very underwhelmed and doesn't see the appeal at all.


 
I think Jennifer is pretty and has a nice body.  But I think comparing her with Angelia Jolie, Angie is more of a sexy beautiful.  My DH thinks Jennifer is much more attractive.  I think she is more the non-threatening girl next door compared to Angie.


----------



## Swanky

I think Ang has some really beautiful features, but isn't the bombshell or beauty she used to be.
Jen is cute IMO.  They shouldn't be compared though, they have only one thing in common, Brad.  Nothing else would ever cause people to compare them.


----------



## MarieG

sdkitty said:


> I think Jennifer is pretty and has a nice body.  But I think comparing her with Angelia Jolie, Angie is more of a sexy beautiful.  My DH thinks Jennifer is much more attractive.  I think she is more the non-threatening girl next door compared to Angie.



I totally agree but my hubby thinks Angie is hideous!

his ultimate celeb crush is Blake Lively!


----------



## sdkitty

MarieG said:


> I totally agree but my hubby thinks Angie is hideous!
> 
> his ultimate celeb crush is Blake Lively!


 

that's funny....My DH and I went to see the movie Savages with Blake Lively and he found her voice so annoying it was the only thing he could talk about (if you didn't see it, there was a lot of her character doing a voice over narration).  I think she's beautiful.


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just googled it since we're talking about it.  I will say that being reminded that she's an investor has turned me off of it a bit. * I can't explain why I don't like to support celeb products. . .  it's just one of those things *  I am glad her name isn't in the name of the brand.
> Here's her reasoning:
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston Talks Living Proof
> *
> As she sits in a windowed penthouse suite at Manhattans Royalton Hotel on a rainy afternoon, Jennifer Aniston contemplates the nature of fame.
> 
> You have to work really hard at not becoming like Howard Hughes, the actress said with a warm smile during an interview with WWD on Wednesday, when asked about the more problematic aspects of her celebrity. What ends up happening is people just will make up whatever they want about your life, or guess when youre going to get married, or guess that youre pregnant when youre really not. And then they have to figure out a way to undo what theyve said. Its just crazy. I find it to be slightly exhausting, but sadly, I think its just part of our industry, and I guess I understand it to a point. But I wish there were off hours. Its an interesting industry, that tabloid world, isnt it? I find it to be so toxic and so damaging. Photographers chasing after little children, whos the cutest baby  its a really yucky part of society.
> 
> Aniston is in town to promote Living Proof, the hair-care brand she bought into in October of last year. One new product, Satin  a serum that smooths hair but doesnt weigh it down  hits sephora.com this week and Sephoras brick-and-mortar doors within the next few weeks. Scheduled for an August release is Flex, which is intended to redefine hair spray, said Jill Beraud, Living Proofs chief executive officer, adding that it combines patented holding polymers and pliable shapers to create an elastic network which holds hair in place but remains flexible. It can be used on wet or dry hair to add hold, control and manageability to styling, and also can be used with heat tools such as curling irons.
> 
> Since becoming involved with the company, Aniston has brought salon owner Chris McMillan, her longtime friend and creator of her famed Rachel cut, on board, and Living Proof kicked off a contest Thursday that will award a grand prize of hanging out with Aniston and McMillan for a day, to be capped with a McMillan haircut. (And for the record, McMillan insists he was stoned when he created the oft-copied Rachel cut for Aniston in 1994. Im 14 years sober, so I feel safe enough to say that, he said with a grin.)
> 
> Aniston noted that she wants to expand her activities beyond her day job of acting  and that was one of the reasons she chose to invest in the company rather than simply serving as its face (which is among her duties).
> 
> I want to expand my world to businesses other than entertainment, she said. Im trying to figure out how to enter into that entrepreneurial area of my life.
> 
> Given that her hair has been a national obsession since the Nineties, hair care seemed natural. We all want to find something great that will solve our frizzy problems, our flat problems, our damage problems, said Aniston. [Living Proof is] new, theyre still growing and theyre excited. It was fun to merge with them on that level and be a part of what its eventually going to become.
> 
> Her secret penchant for watching the Science Channel also spurred on the decision to get involved with the company, which is comprised of a group of MIT scientists. I get sort of mesmerized by [the Science Channel]  I get stuck on it, she said. Its like watching an infomercial. Its like, Ive been watching this for 15 minutes. My father [actor John Aniston] was going to be a doctor at one point, and he would watch medical channels. Wed see open-heart surgeries and all sorts of crazy things. It blows me away. I always did like science class when I was in school. How things work interests me.
> 
> And once Beraud started talking about patented molecules, Aniston was hooked, she said. Plus, you dont have silicone and other things weighing down your hair. Those work for a period, and then youre like, This isnt working anymore.
> 
> As far as whats next on her entrepreneurial wish list, Anistons still figuring that out. Oh my God, there are endless things. I love skin, I love clothing  things that make girls feel good. Like Living Proof, for Aniston any new product categories are likely to be buy-in or self-funded propositions rather than spokesperson deals. When youre selling something for someone else, you look at it and say, I could make this, Ive tailored all of these clothes, she said.
> 
> Ironically, the owner of one of the most copied haircuts of the last 20 or so years said her hair has always given her a bit of a struggle. I have wavy, frizzy hair, she said, noting that Living Proof products solved those issues without excessive buildup. Who wants to be a part of a product you dont believe in or dont really use? When it actually lived up to what I was saying, I was really sold  and excited, because I feel like I have something to share with people thats actually not going to fail on you in a month or two.
> 
> When Living Proof execs took to the streets to poll women on their opinions of their own hair, Aniston realized that her criticism of her own hair was rather universal. I was looking at these girls who were not loving their hair, and Im thinking, You have beautiful hair! Its always funny, our perspective of ourselves and how incorrect it usually is. We always seem to want something we dont have. And its a shame, because theres so much beauty to be appreciated in the world. We spend so much time not loving what weve been given and trying to make it look different.
> 
> Aniston is keeping mum on the details but divulged that shes got the Living Proof scientists working on a few of her dream hair products. Were just getting into the creative stuff. I have a couple of ideas, but I wont blow it now. Current favorites in the line include Amp Instant Texture Volumizer and the Restore Mask Treatment, which Aniston credits with changing her hair for the better. I also switch back and forth between the Frizz and the Full shampoos.
> 
> Aniston has four movies in various stages at the moment, Were the Millers is coming out August 9, she said, noting her costars are Jason Sudeikis and Emma Roberts. Its really, really funny and out there. Its kind of like The Hangover meets Vacation. Thats actually how someone described it to me after they saw it. I dont want to claim a Hangover kind of brilliance, but its funny. Im about to start a Peter Bogdanovich film [Shes Funny That Way] in July, and I just completed a movie with John Hawkes, Mos Def and Tim Robbins, which is untitled at the moment  its an adaptation of an Elmore Leonard book called The Switch. That was a lot of fun. It had a great director, Dan Schechter, who is new and hes fantastic.
> 
> Aniston coproduced the latter film and has several projects on tap that she hopes to produce. There are two others that were [she and producing partner Kristin Hahn] trying to get a cast together for.
> 
> And shes already fixed her next goal firmly in her sights. The thing I want to do next is direct, she said. I want to direct a full-length feature within the next five years. I usually never put times on anything, but the next five years would be great. Right now, Im luckily still working as an actor, and I love it.
> 
> She hasnt settled on a genre, noting that her interests span a wide range. I like it all, she said. I dont want something to be all drama, or all comedy  I think that something thats just a real-life human story.
> 
> http://www.wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/hair/jennifer-aniston-talks-living-proof-6926691



I agree Swanky I'm not into supporting Celeb products either...


----------



## Jayne1

MarieG said:


> I totally agree but my hubby thinks Angie is hideous!
> 
> his ultimate celeb crush is* Blake Lively*!


As Swanky said, it's odd for people to compare Aniston to Angie, because there really is no reason to, other than Brad... but I think we can compare Blake Lively to Aniston because they both have that beautiful, healthy, girl next door quality.  I'm going to add 'sunshiny' to Blake's description.


----------



## MarieG

sdkitty said:


> that's funny....My DH and I went to see the movie Savages with Blake Lively and he found her voice so annoying it was the only thing he could talk about (if you didn't see it, there was a lot of her character doing a voice over narration).  I think she's beautiful.



I totally agree! Her voice is probably the only thing about her I don't find attractive!



Jayne1 said:


> As Swanky said, it's odd for people to compare Aniston to Angie, because there really is no reason to, other than Brad... but I think we can compare Blake Lively to Aniston because they both have that beautiful, healthy, girl next door quality.  I'm going to add 'sunshiny' to Blake's description.



Very true!


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Ang has some really beautiful features, but isn't the bombshell or beauty she used to be.
> Jen is cute IMO. They shouldn't be compared though, they have only one thing in common, Brad. Nothing else would ever cause people to compare them.


 
True.  But back when this was all newer, it was kind of a natural question to ask a man IMO.
Funny thing for me, although I'm not a huge fan of Angie, I recall the first time I saw the poster for the move she and Brad were in together ("Mr & Mrs Smith"?) I thought they looked so stunning together.  This was before it became known that they had become close.  Physically they just looked perfect - like it was meant to be.  (I know that's shallow but anyway, it struck me very much at the time)


----------



## sdkitty

Well, I guess good for her that she's looking ahead to the time when she won't be as marketable as an actress and thinking business.
IMO Living Proof is way overpriced; I wouldn't buy it.
And while I used to think Jen was so sweet and genuine, she is seeming a bit shallow these days -- not that I have that much room to talk 
Oh, and the comments about public life and the paps - all this marketing is done partly to make sure she continues to be a public figure





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just googled it since we're talking about it. I will say that being reminded that she's an investor has turned me off of it a bit. I can't explain why I don't like to support celeb products. . . it's just one of those things  I am glad her name isn't in the name of the brand.
> Here's her reasoning:
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston Talks Living Proof*
> 
> As she sits in a windowed penthouse suite at Manhattans Royalton Hotel on a rainy afternoon, Jennifer Aniston contemplates the nature of fame.
> 
> You have to work really hard at not becoming like Howard Hughes, the actress said with a warm smile during an interview with WWD on Wednesday, when asked about the more problematic aspects of her celebrity. What ends up happening is people just will make up whatever they want about your life, or guess when youre going to get married, or guess that youre pregnant when youre really not. And then they have to figure out a way to undo what theyve said. Its just crazy. I find it to be slightly exhausting, but sadly, I think its just part of our industry, and I guess I understand it to a point. But I wish there were off hours. Its an interesting industry, that tabloid world, isnt it? I find it to be so toxic and so damaging. Photographers chasing after little children, whos the cutest baby  its a really yucky part of society.
> 
> Aniston is in town to promote Living Proof, the hair-care brand she bought into in October of last year. One new product, Satin  a serum that smooths hair but doesnt weigh it down  hits sephora.com this week and Sephoras brick-and-mortar doors within the next few weeks. Scheduled for an August release is Flex, which is intended to redefine hair spray, said Jill Beraud, Living Proofs chief executive officer, adding that it combines patented holding polymers and pliable shapers to create an elastic network which holds hair in place but remains flexible. It can be used on wet or dry hair to add hold, control and manageability to styling, and also can be used with heat tools such as curling irons.
> 
> Since becoming involved with the company, Aniston has brought salon owner Chris McMillan, her longtime friend and creator of her famed Rachel cut, on board, and Living Proof kicked off a contest Thursday that will award a grand prize of hanging out with Aniston and McMillan for a day, to be capped with a McMillan haircut. (And for the record, McMillan insists he was stoned when he created the oft-copied Rachel cut for Aniston in 1994. Im 14 years sober, so I feel safe enough to say that, he said with a grin.)
> 
> Aniston noted that she wants to expand her activities beyond her day job of acting  and that was one of the reasons she chose to invest in the company rather than simply serving as its face (which is among her duties).
> 
> I want to expand my world to businesses other than entertainment, she said. Im trying to figure out how to enter into that entrepreneurial area of my life.
> 
> Given that her hair has been a national obsession since the Nineties, hair care seemed natural. We all want to find something great that will solve our frizzy problems, our flat problems, our damage problems, said Aniston. [Living Proof is] new, theyre still growing and theyre excited. It was fun to merge with them on that level and be a part of what its eventually going to become.
> 
> Her secret penchant for watching the Science Channel also spurred on the decision to get involved with the company, which is comprised of a group of MIT scientists. I get sort of mesmerized by [the Science Channel]  I get stuck on it, she said. Its like watching an infomercial. Its like, Ive been watching this for 15 minutes. My father [actor John Aniston] was going to be a doctor at one point, and he would watch medical channels. Wed see open-heart surgeries and all sorts of crazy things. It blows me away. I always did like science class when I was in school. How things work interests me.
> 
> And once Beraud started talking about patented molecules, Aniston was hooked, she said. Plus, you dont have silicone and other things weighing down your hair. Those work for a period, and then youre like, This isnt working anymore.
> 
> As far as whats next on her entrepreneurial wish list, Anistons still figuring that out. Oh my God, there are endless things. I love skin, I love clothing  things that make girls feel good. Like Living Proof, for Aniston any new product categories are likely to be buy-in or self-funded propositions rather than spokesperson deals. When youre selling something for someone else, you look at it and say, I could make this, Ive tailored all of these clothes, she said.
> 
> Ironically, the owner of one of the most copied haircuts of the last 20 or so years said her hair has always given her a bit of a struggle. I have wavy, frizzy hair, she said, noting that Living Proof products solved those issues without excessive buildup. Who wants to be a part of a product you dont believe in or dont really use? When it actually lived up to what I was saying, I was really sold  and excited, because I feel like I have something to share with people thats actually not going to fail on you in a month or two.
> 
> When Living Proof execs took to the streets to poll women on their opinions of their own hair, Aniston realized that her criticism of her own hair was rather universal. I was looking at these girls who were not loving their hair, and Im thinking, You have beautiful hair! Its always funny, our perspective of ourselves and how incorrect it usually is. We always seem to want something we dont have. And its a shame, because theres so much beauty to be appreciated in the world. We spend so much time not loving what weve been given and trying to make it look different.
> 
> Aniston is keeping mum on the details but divulged that shes got the Living Proof scientists working on a few of her dream hair products. Were just getting into the creative stuff. I have a couple of ideas, but I wont blow it now. Current favorites in the line include Amp Instant Texture Volumizer and the Restore Mask Treatment, which Aniston credits with changing her hair for the better. I also switch back and forth between the Frizz and the Full shampoos.
> 
> Aniston has four movies in various stages at the moment, Were the Millers is coming out August 9, she said, noting her costars are Jason Sudeikis and Emma Roberts. Its really, really funny and out there. Its kind of like The Hangover meets Vacation. Thats actually how someone described it to me after they saw it. I dont want to claim a Hangover kind of brilliance, but its funny. Im about to start a Peter Bogdanovich film [Shes Funny That Way] in July, and I just completed a movie with John Hawkes, Mos Def and Tim Robbins, which is untitled at the moment  its an adaptation of an Elmore Leonard book called The Switch. That was a lot of fun. It had a great director, Dan Schechter, who is new and hes fantastic.
> 
> Aniston coproduced the latter film and has several projects on tap that she hopes to produce. There are two others that were [she and producing partner Kristin Hahn] trying to get a cast together for.
> 
> And shes already fixed her next goal firmly in her sights. The thing I want to do next is direct, she said. I want to direct a full-length feature within the next five years. I usually never put times on anything, but the next five years would be great. Right now, Im luckily still working as an actor, and I love it.
> 
> She hasnt settled on a genre, noting that her interests span a wide range. I like it all, she said. I dont want something to be all drama, or all comedy  I think that something thats just a real-life human story.
> 
> http://www.wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/hair/jennifer-aniston-talks-living-proof-6926691


----------



## Swanky

Blake and Jen are too many years apart for me to compare them. . . I've never found Blake to be very pretty though   Cute little figure and sunny for sure!

I think M&M Smith was Ang's last real attractive era to me.  She was getting very thin but not gaunt. I thought she was really beautiful up until about then.


Just realized we're in Jen's thread. . . media wins.  lol!


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> Well, I guess good for her that she's looking ahead to the time when she won't be as marketable as an actress and thinking business.
> IMO Living Proof is way overpriced; I wouldn't buy it.
> And while I used to think Jen was so sweet and genuine, she is seeming a bit shallow these days -- not that I have that much room to talk
> Oh, and the comments about public life and the paps - all this marketing is done partly to make sure she continues to be a public figure


Totally agree!  Her people make sure she's in the public eye, even when she has no projects to promote.

What's she going to act in now.  If she doesn't go the Sally Field route and play moms, there won't be much for her to do.


----------



## Swanky

That sucks that women who are 40+ must only play "mom" roles.   Hopefully not.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Totally agree! Her people make sure she's in the public eye, even when she has no projects to promote.
> 
> What's she going to act in now. If she doesn't go the Sally Field route and play moms, there won't be much for her to do.


 
Maybe she can play Blake Lively's mom


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> Maybe she can play Blake Lively's mom


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That sucks that women who are 40+ must only play "mom" roles.   Hopefully not.


What I meant was, she's going to have to play mature roles.  Not the Rachel thing she's been doing for decades.  Often these mature roles involve being a mother, although I don't mean she should play someone's mother, just that she might have to start playing women who have grown up.


----------



## labelwhore04

MarieG said:


> I totally agree but my hubby thinks Angie is hideous!
> 
> his ultimate celeb crush is Blake Lively!



My bf thinks Angie looks like an alien. IMO Angie doesn't have that sex appeal anymore, she's really thin and kinda scary looking nowadays. She used to be HOT when she was younger. She isn't aging well. I still can't believe she's only 37.


----------



## MarieG

labelwhore04 said:


> My bf thinks Angie looks like an alien. IMO Angie doesn't have that sex appeal anymore, she's really thin and kinda scary looking nowadays. She used to be HOT when she was younger. She isn't aging well. I still can't believe she's only 37.



Lol that is exactly what we always say!!! She totally looks like an alien!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> My bf thinks Angie looks like an alien. IMO Angie doesn't have that sex appeal anymore, she's really thin and kinda scary looking nowadays. She used to be HOT when she was younger. She isn't aging well. I still can't believe she's only 37.



I'm with your boyfriend. She IS an alien! LOL.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Spike TV's Guys Choice 2013 at Sony Pictures Studios on June 8, 2013 in Culver City, California.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I wish I could get my hair to this color and this thin... 

I know her hair is layered but she much not have a lot of hair.. me on the other hand have thin hair but so much of it.. and I do put layers in my hair because it gets too heavy... 

I just love her hair!!


----------



## TrinketTattle

She looks soooo good in those pictures! She would make a cute couple with Bradley!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She's aging so well. Hard to believe she's a smoker and long time tanner, it's probably from never having kids that she looks so good.


----------



## Swanky

she looks great!


----------



## shoegal27

It infuriates me how brad feels the need to turn the knife in jens back every now and again. He did it in this months people mag. Leave her alone unless he is just being passive aggressive.


----------



## bisousx

Bag Fetish said:


> I wish I could get my hair to this color and this thin...
> 
> I know her hair is layered but she much not have a lot of hair.. me on the other hand have thin hair but so much of it.. and I do put layers in my hair because it gets too heavy...
> 
> I just love her hair!!
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2213319d1370766362-jennifer-aniston-article-2338288-1a388772000005dc-790_634x873.jpg



Her hair color is amazing! Can't believe you'd want thinner hair... Thick hair is why so many girls get extensions lol!


----------



## Jayne1

Bag Fetish said:


> I wish I could get my hair to this color and this thin...
> 
> I know her hair is layered but she much not have a lot of hair.. me on the other hand have thin hair but so much of it.. and I do put layers in my hair because it gets too heavy...
> 
> I just love her hair!!


I have been thinking lately about the exact same thing.  I have thin hair too.. but lots and lots of it and it never looks like this.  Actually, now that I think about it, I have Jen's original hair.  

This is my hair, but blonder.  How does her hairdresser get it so thin and silky?

(Just realized how higher her forehead is lately.  )


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think her think hair could have come with age (possible damage from years of wearing extension) or her hairdresser uses thinning shears.


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks amazing in those photos and love her hair. The color and the style looks great.  And I love the side braid too. 

Her hair in older pictures looks really thick. It's possible her hair has been damaged somewhat but it still looks like she has thick hair probably just not as thick as it used to be.


----------



## shoegal27

Flat iron and products.


----------



## Swanky

Brazilian Blowouts I'm sure.


----------



## Jayne1

You know what's funny about this picture?

Anyone read that interview Bradley Cooper gave, when the media was trying to make him and Jen a couple?  He was promoting some movie... were they in a movie together?

Anyway, he was astonishingly honest for Hollywood by hinting at the truth about another actor.  He strongly implied that she was insecure and fake.  He summed it up by saying she is very, very interesting.  Not for him though.

So, when I see them together like this, I think of that interview. If you're into body language, look at his posture and the clenched hand. In the next picture, he's posing with his arm around her, so it may mean nothing, of course.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> You know what's funny about this picture?
> 
> Anyone read that interview Bradley Cooper gave, when the media was trying to make him and Jen a couple?  He was promoting some movie... were they in a movie together?
> 
> Anyway, he was astonishingly honest for Hollywood by hinting at the truth about another actor.  He strongly implied that she was insecure and fake.  He summed it up by saying she is very, very interesting.  Not for him though.
> ]



It wouldn't be the first time someone said that about Jen. Her former roommate gave some interview a few years back and said that she was fake and obsessed with herself... but that personality type is kind of typical for many in entertainment.


----------



## ByeKitty

kittenslingerie said:


> She's aging so well. Hard to believe she's a smoker and long time tanner, it's probably from never having kids that she looks so good.



I think it's mostly genes anyway. It's like some get ill from tanning and smoking, and some don't... I guess it just depends on the person whether a body can handle things like that. Some people look really worn out at 40, and others still look fresh.


----------



## rogersa

ByeKitty said:


> I think it's mostly genes anyway. It's like some get ill from tanning and smoking, and some don't... I guess it just depends on the person whether a body can handle things like that. Some people look really worn out at 40, and others still look fresh.



I think it's definitely a combination of having a predisposition to an illness as well as environmental factors. Either of those things is silly to continue when you know what it does in the end, but she looks amazing! I always thought she was a very clean eater and workout zen type of lifestyle (looking at her body)


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous. Love her dress.


----------



## ByeKitty

rogersa said:


> I think it's definitely a combination of having a predisposition to an illness as well as environmental factors. Either of those things is silly to continue when you know what it does in the end, but she looks amazing! I always thought she was a very clean eater and workout zen type of lifestyle (looking at her body)



I agree it's silly to do things that you know are unhealthy and have zero benefits for your life and overall wellbeing, like smoking cigarettes...


----------



## pinkfeet

She looks good -- in these pics but in other pics you can see her weathered chest, wrinkles on her face and forehead etc. Normal stuff for a 45 year old woman. 

But over all she has decent skin for someone who drinks, smokes and tans and has for a long time. Maybe it's the camera, photoshop or lightening with the pics or she recently got laser. 

I don't know how Jen and other celebs can keep getting work done like Laser, peels, etc and keep going back to smoking, tanning etc and then going back to laser, peels, whatever over and over. It's so stupid. Stay out of the sun, stop smoking and lay off the booze a bit.


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> She looks good -- in these pics but in other pics you can see her weathered chest, wrinkles on her face and forehead etc. Normal stuff for a 45 year old woman.
> 
> But over all she has decent skin for someone who drinks, smokes and tans and has for a long time. Maybe it's the camera, photoshop or lightening with the pics or she recently got laser.
> 
> *I don't know how Jen and other celebs can keep getting work done like Laser, peels, etc and keep going back to smoking, tanning etc and then going back to laser, peels, whatever over and over. It's so stupid. Stay out of the sun, stop smoking and lay off the booze a bit*.


Why?  It works for them -- they look better than everyone else.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bisousx said:


> Her hair color is amazing! Can't believe you'd want thinner hair... Thick hair is why so many girls get extensions lol!



Not that I want thin hair but the look. I have thin hair just a massive ton if it..
Even when I use a flat iron I can't get it to look that flat or thin if that makes sense.


----------



## Bag Fetish

shoegal27 said:


> Flat iron and products.



Yes they are my friend... Maybe I need more layers


----------



## Jayne1

Bag Fetish said:


> Not that I want thin hair but the look. I have thin hair just a massive ton if it..
> Even when I use a flat iron I can't get it to look that flat or thin if that makes sense.


I'm the exact same way. I don't want  thin hair, I just want it to look that way.  I have some good, long layers -- it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## emcosmo1639

ByeKitty said:


> I think it's mostly genes anyway. It's like some get ill from tanning and smoking, and some don't... I guess it just depends on the person whether a body can handle things like that. Some people look really worn out at 40, and others still look fresh.



It also probably shows how healthy she is in her other choices--if you eat incredibly healthy, workout regularly and live a relatively healthy lifestyle, things like smoking aren't going to show up as quickly or severely as they would on someone who smokes and eats junk with a sedentary lifestyle, kwim?


----------



## pinkfeet

She also lasers a lot. She's admitted to being addicted to it and that can do wonders for your skin when you do it and keep doing it. 

I've seen amazing transformations from lasers at the Dr. Amazing.


----------



## ByeKitty

pinkfeet said:


> She also lasers a lot. She's admitted to being addicted to it and that can do wonders for your skin when you do it and keep doing it.
> 
> I've seen amazing transformations from lasers at the Dr. Amazing.



I want some of that to look as fresh as she does at 45... Any idea for how long she's been doing this?


----------



## savvy23

In regards to her hair too... She gets it professionally done a lot.  If you have a good blow out and then flat iron the hair it can look like that.  When I get my hair done every 6weeks by my stylist she gets my hair just like that... straightening  balm, then root lift, 45% dry then blow out brush.. Then the iron.  It's a process I mastered but takes me forever!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

There are so many Types of lasering. I'm always confused on what to try


----------



## Jayne1

savvy23 said:


> In regards to her hair too... She gets it professionally done a lot.  If you have a good blow out and then flat iron the hair it can look like that.  When I get my hair done every 6weeks by my stylist she gets my hair just like that... straightening  balm, then root lift, 45% dry then blow out brush.. Then the iron.  It's a process I mastered but takes me forever!!


That's very true...  Chris McMillan follows her around and makes sure her hair is perfect at all times.  Her hair would look like my hair (which is her old hair) without him.  

Anyone read that older O magazine article about the 2 chefs she has working in her kitchen at all times?

She's not like us, that's for sure.


----------



## Swanky

Most celebs aren't!


----------



## LADC_chick

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux: Wedding on Hold?

Ten months after her engagement to Justin Theroux, Jennifer Aniston seems to be no closer to saying "I do." 

As fans eagerly wait for her to become Mrs. Theroux, multiple sources tell PEOPLE that plans for the much-anticipated nuptials have slowed down. 

A few months ago, arrangements were in full swing, says a source who speaks to Aniston often. "Wedding bands were designed and Jen was deciding on a dress," says the source. The actress had a date in mind, too  this spring. 

Now, with both Aniston, 44, and Theroux, 41, overloaded with work commitments and a massive house renovation, "wedding talk has stopped." 

Both stars have signed on for acting projects in the coming weeks, and construction delays hampered the redesign timeline for the couple's $21 million estate in L.A.'s Bel Air neighborhood. "There are other priorities [besides marriage]," says a source who knows the couple professionally. 

With their packed schedules and the challenges of combining their lifestyles, "they need to figure out a way to create a life that makes them both happy," says the first source. Still, "Jen can't wait to be [Justin's] wife." 

For much more about Jen and Justin's relationship and their future plans, pick up the new issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday



Don't stars usually have their management team use People to get the word out before tabloids start running with stories? Methinks that Jennifer and Justin won't actually ever make it down the aisle. House renos take priority over marriage? Work takes priority over marriage? Somethin' ain't right...


----------



## pinkfeet

If they wanted to be married they would be, plain and simple. Work is just an excuse. 

She's already had the big wedding, the big dress blah blah.  Pick a day, a few friends, or alone, whatever and make it a nice weekend or just a day. They can sure as heck find enough time to go on vacations left and right.


----------



## Jayne1

"Construction delays hampered the redesign timeline for the couple's $21 million estate in L.A.'s Bel Air neighborhood."

Celebs are always renovating, selling, buying, renovating again... her old house was stunning, but now she's at it again...


----------



## imgg

One thing I have to say, Jennifer seems to be aging so much better than Brad. While I know he is at least 6 years older than her, she really hasn't skipped much of a beat after the divorce.

Brad to me is looking old, but I guess being an instant dad to a bunch of kids will do it to you.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pinkfeet said:


> If they wanted to be married they would be, plain and simple. Work is just an excuse.
> 
> She's already had the big wedding, the big dress blah blah.  Pick a day, a few friends, or alone, whatever and make it a nice weekend or just a day. They can sure as heck find enough time to go on vacations left and right.



I agree. I don't think this wedding is going to happen.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> One thing I have to say, Jennifer seems to be aging so much better than Brad. While I know he is at least 6 years older than her, she really hasn't skipped much of a beat after the divorce.
> 
> Brad to me is looking old, but I guess being an instant dad to a bunch of kids will do it to you.


What surprises me about Brad, is that he has started to age naturally.  I don't see any procedures on him, as of late.  I find him as attractive as ever, partly because he isn't looking like a metrosexual.  He's all man and that is so sexy to me.

Jen, on the other hand, is doing everything she can because her job is to look her best and look better than most, since her acting is average.

So... can we compare when someone is aging naturally and the other is using procedures?  I guess we can.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> What surprises me about Brad, is that he has started to age naturally.  I don't see any procedures on him, as of late.  I find him as attractive as ever, partly because he isn't looking like a metrosexual.  He's all man and that is so sexy to me.
> 
> Jen, on the other hand, is doing everything she can because her job is to look her best and look better than most, since her acting is average.
> 
> So... can we compare when someone is aging naturally and the other is using procedures?  I guess we can.



Yeah, but it's not just their exterior looks, their aura was also what I was considering.  Jen looks/seems like the same, where Brad looks old and tired.

I see your point and agree, I am sure Jen is doing things to maintain her looks, but often times those "tweaks"  fillers, etc make you look different.  Jen hasn't really aged or looks significantly different.  If she is doing those tweaks (and I am sure she is) her doctor is brilliant for not being aggressive with her.

Brad IMO could use a little TLC, but that is just not who he is ( I hear he barely bathes- not sure if that's just a rumor though)  and better to age the way he is then to end up like Burt Reynolds.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> Yeah, but it's not just their exterior looks, their aura was also what I was considering.  Jen looks/seems like the same, where Brad looks old and tired.
> 
> I see your point and agree, I am sure Jen is doing things to maintain her looks, but often times those "tweaks"  fillers, etc make you look different.  Jen hasn't really aged or looks significantly different.  If she is doing those tweaks (and I am sure she is) her doctor is brilliant for not being aggressive with her.
> 
> Brad IMO could use a little TLC, but that is just not who he is ( I hear he barely bathes- not sure if that's just a rumor though)  and better to age the way he is then to end up like Burt Reynolds.



ITA with all of this. Oh and I would totally believe it if it was true that Brad doesn't shower.


----------



## KatsBags

Jayne1 said:


> What surprises me about Brad, is that he has started to age naturally.  I don't see any procedures on him, as of late.  I find him as attractive as ever, partly because he isn't looking like a metrosexual.  He's all man and that is so sexy to me.
> 
> Jen, on the other hand, is doing everything she can because her job is to look her best and look better than most, since her acting is average.
> 
> So... can we compare when someone is aging naturally and the other is using procedures?  I guess we can.



I completely agree!


----------



## Swanky

I can't compare her to him as men have long been afforded more leniency in aging than women.  If she looked as "natural" as him she'd have zero work, print, endorsements, etc...



I haven't thought they'd get married for a while.... I really hope she's happy/finds happiness one day.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> ITA with all of this. Oh and I would totally believe it if it was true that Brad doesn't shower.



Yeah, I also feel like Brad is desperately trying to prove he is better off with his new situation, then when he was with Jen.  Maybe that's why he is constantly talking about how bad it was with her, like he's trying to convince himself.  It seemed like almost immediately after he left Jen, he went down hill.  It can't be just his age, because if you look at Clooney, he is much older and has aged great.  It's like someone sucked the soul out of Brad.  Just my own observation!  I know lots of you will disagree with me!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Jen, on the other hand, is doing everything she can because her job is to look her best and look better than most, since her acting is average.



Average? That's being generous.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Average? That's being generous.


I didn't want to be mean.  lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Average? That's being generous.



Extremely


----------



## maggie7

I thought what was said in that interview with Brad Pitt was so unnecessary...the way he portrayed his life with Jennifer as sitting around smoking dope instead of being the person he wanted to be and that his marriage had something do to with it...he must have known what a field day the press would have with that and how it with hurt his former wife...that his life is so much better now and Angie has let him be the man he wanted to be (whoever that is)...just keep thoughts like that to yourself when you're a famous person, no need to dump that on someone you used to love in public..I liked him a lot less for it (not that I ever thought Brad Pitt was worth all the hype..)


----------



## Jayne1

Every time Aniston is in the news regarding her personal life, (in this case, People magazine) I wonder what her publicist, Stephen Huvane, is up to.  He's the one who created her America's sweetheart persona. He's the one who created the "poor Jen" storyline, with her blessings, because it keeps her popular and sells covers of magazines.

So why did he give People magazine the _Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux: Wedding on Hold?_ story?

What's he up to now and why?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Every time Aniston is in the news regarding her personal life, (in this case, People magazine) I wonder what her publicist, Stephen Huvane, is up to.  *He's the one who created her America's sweetheart persona. He's the one who created the "poor Jen" storyline, with her blessings, because it keeps her popular and sells covers of magazines.*
> 
> So why did he give People magazine the _Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux: Wedding on Hold?_ story?
> 
> What's he up to now and why?



Yep, I agree. 

Probably damage control since people will notice that they still aren't married, so gearing up for a "their lives became too busy" kinda announcement...


----------



## imgg

Every celebrity has a publicist.,,,so not really seeing the point.  It's not like she's she Kim K, whoring herself out there.  Brad has a publicist which I am sure told him to say those stupid things in the magazine to keep him a hot topic.  They all do it to some degree.


----------



## pinkfeet

maggie7 said:


> I thought what was said in that interview with Brad Pitt was so unnecessary...the way he portrayed his life with Jennifer as sitting around smoking dope instead of being the person he wanted to be and that his marriage had something do to with it...he must have known what a field day the press would have with that and how it with hurt his former wife...that his life is so much better now and Angie has let him be the man he wanted to be (whoever that is)...just keep thoughts like that to yourself when you're a famous person, no need to dump that on someone you used to love in public..I liked him a lot less for it (not that I ever thought Brad Pitt was worth all the hype..)



Is he not allowed to mention his life he had while married to Jen unless its good ? What if it WAS mostly bad ? Just because they looked good doesn't mean it was.

Just like all these sweet nice pics we see of celeb mothers and their babies doesn't mean they are good mothers. You just don't know who they are.

Jen rode the hurt of the divorce long enough, I'm sick of hearing it from either  of them but at least he says his marriage wasn't good, he wasn't happy, whatever. Jen didn't look happy back then either a year before they split. 

It's been what 10 years ? This Bermuda Triangle of never ending media doom of brad/ Angie /Jen should stop. Everyone needs to move on.  Fans, media, Jen and brad. 

I don't think Angie even thinks about what Jen is doing  and if Jen is, she should stop and move on with her life. Get married or dump this hipster douche. 

If what brad said in some interview hurt her she needs therapy, it's been long enough. They weren't married 30 years.
Towards the end they were barely together for a couple of years. Get over it. If it still hurts her she isn't ready for marriage or any relationship. Not even pen pals.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> Yeah, I also feel like Brad is desperately trying to prove he is better off with his new situation, then when he was with Jen.  Maybe that's why he is constantly talking about how bad it was with her, like he's trying to convince himself.  It seemed like almost immediately after he left Jen, he went down hill.  It can't be just his age, because if you look at Clooney, he is much older and has aged great.  It's like someone sucked the soul out of Brad.  Just my own observation!  I know lots of you will disagree with me!



Haha, yeah I disagree. He may be dirty but I think he is now a man who is finally in love (or has managed to stay in love) and could care less what the world thinks. He's found his purpose in life and seems incredibly happy.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> So why did he give People magazine the _Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux: Wedding on Hold?_ story?
> 
> What's he up to now and why?



Not all the stories you read are "given" to the press. When I was in PR, journos from Star and other tabloids would scout out celebrity events for their own research. There's a whole industry between the press and PR, not all of it is made up.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Not all the stories you read are "given" to the press. When I was in PR, journos from Star and other tabloids would scout out celebrity events for their own research. There's a whole industry between the press and PR, not all of it is made up.


But we're talking about _Kneepads_ and her publicist Stephen Huvane has a close relationship with them. _ People_ wouldn't run anything without his okay.  Unless this is just something to keep her relevant, since she doesn't have much else going on at the moment...


----------



## KatsBags

bisousx said:


> Haha, yeah I disagree. He may be dirty but I think he is now a man who is finally in love (or has managed to stay in love) and could care less what the world thinks. He's found his purpose in life and seems incredibly happy.



This!


----------



## cakegirl

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Average? That's being generous.



Funny, but when I look at the "triangle" of Jen, Brad and Angie I don't think any of them are great actors! Jen's choice of roles is very limited, but I do think she is good at comedy. Brad was good in the Ocean's movies, but I can't take him seriously in dramatic roles. Angelina was good early in her career, but her performances have become increasingly mannered- "The Tourist" was particularly painful.


----------



## Swanky

She has stuff going on - I think she just filmed or just completed a movie.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Haha, yeah I disagree. He may be dirty but I think he is now a man who is finally in love (or has managed to stay in love) and could care less what the world thinks. He's found his purpose in life and seems incredibly happy.



For the sake of their children, I hope so too!


----------



## LADC_chick

bisousx said:


> Not all the stories you read are "given" to the press. When I was in PR, journos from Star and other tabloids would scout out celebrity events for their own research. There's a whole industry between the press and PR, not all of it is made up.



To a certain extent. If it were Star or the Enquirer, I'd have my doubts, but celebrities (and their teams) really seem to like People because the magazine gives them the opportunity to spin the story the way that they want to.


----------



## DivineMissM

imgg said:


> Yeah, I also feel like Brad is desperately trying to prove he is better off with his new situation, then when he was with Jen.  Maybe that's why he is constantly talking about how bad it was with her, like he's trying to convince himself.  It seemed like almost immediately after he left Jen, he went down hill.  It can't be just his age, because if you look at Clooney, he is much older and has aged great.  It's like someone sucked the soul out of Brad.  Just my own observation!  I know lots of you will disagree with me!



 Someone?  I have an idea about who that might be.    I'm totally with you, he doesn't seem happy at all.  I know "someone" likes to come off as this wonderful, amazing, selfless, martyr of a woman but I don't buy it.  I think "someone" is extremely vain, demanding, cold, and selfish.  That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## DivineMissM

cakegirl said:


> Funny, but when I look at the &quot;triangle&quot; of Jen, Brad and Angie I don't think any of them are great actors! Jen's choice of roles is very limited, but I do think she is good at comedy. Brad was good in the Ocean's movies, but I can't take him seriously in dramatic roles. Angelina was good early in her career, but her performances have become increasingly mannered- &quot;The Tourist&quot; was particularly painful.



 Totally agree with this.  I think Jennifer is really funny!  Sure she often plays the same roles, but who cares?  It works for her.  I don't think it makes her boring or untalented at all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

babydoll chanel said:


> average? That's being generous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here we go again bringing up Brad and Angie in *this* thread....


----------



## Swanky

JJ






Check out *Jennifer Aniston* as her character Rose Miller in this brand new character poster for her upcoming comedy *We&#8217;re the Millers*!
The 44-year-old actress&#8217; co-stars *Jason Sudeikis*, *Emma Roberts*, and *Will Poulter* are also featured on their own individual posters &#8211; check them out below!
*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Jennifer Aniston*
Here&#8217;s a synopsis: A veteran pot dealer creates a fake family as part of his plan to move a huge shipment of weed into the U.S. from Mexico. 
Look out for _We&#8217;re the Millers_, hitting theaters nationwide on August 9!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> JJ
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/aniston-poster/jennifer-aniston-were-the-millers-character-posters-04.jpg
> Check out *Jennifer Aniston* as her character Rose Miller in this brand new character poster for her upcoming comedy *We&#8217;re the Millers*!
> The 44-year-old actress&#8217; co-stars *Jason Sudeikis*, *Emma Roberts*, and *Will Poulter* are also featured on their own individual posters &#8211; check them out below!
> *PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Jennifer Aniston*
> Here&#8217;s a synopsis: A veteran pot dealer creates a fake family as part of his plan to move a huge shipment of weed into the U.S. from Mexico.
> Look out for _We&#8217;re the Millers_, hitting theaters nationwide on August 9!



 Can't wait!  I think this will be really funny.


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> Can't wait!  I think this will be really funny.


The early reviews say it's horrible.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston reveals she wants sexy bed hair on wedding day... and why she's jealous of Kate Middleton 
*

 Jennifer Aniston wants to look like she 'maybe had a romp' at her wedding.

The  44-year-old actress recently postponed her nuptials with fiancé Justin  Theroux, but she's still thinking about her hair for the occasion and  plans to look sexy, while wearing a traditional veil.

The  Wanderlust star told the July issue of Marie Claire: 'For my wedding, I  wouldn't do an updo, but I think a veil is always pretty. I like loose  and natural hair because it goes against the formality of the dress.  Loose, like, "I just got out of bed, maybe had a romp" hair.'
The actress, who was previously  married to Brad Pitt until 2005, admits she is in awe of the Duchess of  Cambridge's immaculate hairstyle.

'Does  she do her hair herself? She's got a hard job, being scrutinised like  that. When I have a bad hair day, my hair just goes in a clip,' she  said. 

But she claims her own hair has suffered as a result of over-styling and she now relies on clip-in extensions on the red carpet.
'I have naturally wavy, frizzy Greek  hair, and over the years it's taken a beating from blow-dryers,  flatirons, curlers, and extensions, which I think are the most damaging. 

'I couldn't get it to grow because it just kept breaking. Even when it was longer, it didn't look long because the ends were so thin. I ended up  using clip-in pieces just to fill it out.'
Jennifer again decried her famous hairstyle 'The Rachel', coined after her character if Friends.

'"The Rachel" was horrible! I'd curse [hairstylist] Chris [McMillan] every  time I had to blowdry. It took three brushes -- it was like doing  surgery!'

'I'm a creature of habit. I like a good, straight blowout...I love my hair most when we let it go raw and natural.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-jealous-Kate-Middleton.html#ixzz2WHHQgL1f 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​


----------



## Jayne1

karo said:


> But she claims her own hair has suffered as a result of over-styling and she now relies on clip-in extensions on the red carpet.
> *'I have naturally wavy, frizzy Greek  hair, *and over the years it's taken a beating from blow-dryers,  flatirons, curlers, and extensions, which I think are the most damaging.
> 
> *'I'm a creature of habit. I like a good, straight blowout...I love my hair most when we let it go raw and natural.'*


?? If she has "naturally wavy, frizzy Greek hair" how in the world does she think the gorgeous, bleached and dyed, straight, shiny hair she has now is "raw and natural?"


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> ?? If she has "naturally wavy, frizzy Greek hair" how in the world does she think the gorgeous, bleached and dyed, straight, shiny hair she has now is "raw and natural?"



Maybe she's saying she usually goes for the blowouts but prefers when she is away from the camera and lets it go natural?  Looks like they cut off part of the interview or the author didn't include everything.

I was surprised she was so open about wearing extensions sometimes.  Most won't admit to it.


----------



## imgg

DivineMissM said:


> ]Someone?  I [/B]have an idea about who that might be.    I'm totally with you, he doesn't seem happy at all.  I know "someone" likes to come off as this wonderful, amazing, selfless, martyr of a woman but I don't buy it.  I think "someone" is extremely vain, demanding, cold, and selfish.  That's just my opinion of course.



Yeah, I hate to offend anyone.   I'm with you on your post!


----------



## jokester

> Someone?  I have an idea about who that might be.     I'm totally with you, he doesn't seem happy at all.  I know "someone"  likes to come off as this wonderful, amazing, selfless, martyr of a  woman but I don't buy it.  I think "someone" is extremely vain,  demanding, cold, and selfish.  That's just my opinion of course.





imgg said:


> Yeah, I hate to offend anyone.   I'm with you on your post!


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> ?? If she has "naturally wavy, frizzy Greek hair" how in the world does she think the gorgeous, bleached and dyed, straight, shiny hair she has now is "raw and natural?"



I thought the exact same thing when I read that!


----------



## karo

Out in LA
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DivineMissM

Love those shoes!


----------



## Ladybug09

She is pumping that face with fillers.


----------



## jokester

Ladybug09 said:


> She is pumping that face with fillers.


So that's what different about her it ages her. He is slowly and steadily turning into a ken doll.


----------



## AEGIS

so is she not getting married or..?


----------



## schadenfreude

Ladybug09 said:


> She is pumping that face with fillers.



Fo sho. She's also talked about using lasers which I think contribute to that wax figure face when overused.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks like the most boring person in bed. I can't see her having a romp.


----------



## bisbee

berrydiva said:


> She looks like the most boring person in bed. I can't see her having a romp.


 
What about her looks like she'd be boring in bed?  How can you tell that from a person's appearance?


----------



## lanasyogamama

That is the only time I've seen her hair look frizzy


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> That is the only time I've seen her hair look frizzy


To me, that's not frizzy.  I've seen her natural, frizzy hair is this is very straight and sleek, in comparison.

I think we're looking at broken ends form the harsh double dye job she gets to make her hair such a pretty colour.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> To me, that's not frizzy.  I've seen her natural, frizzy hair is this is very straight and sleek, in comparison.
> 
> I think we're looking at broken ends form the harsh double dye job she gets to make her hair such a pretty colour.



Yes, I agree.  I think I'm just used to her hair looking SO sleek, but that's not generally in daylight either


----------



## Swanky

And she probably did it herself.


----------



## berrydiva

bisbee said:


> What about her looks like she'd be boring in bed?  How can you tell that from a person's appearance?


It's less about appearance and more about her body language for me; the way she walks, talks, moves, etc. She knows how to pose "sexy" but gives off cold fish.


----------



## schadenfreude

berrydiva said:


> It's less about appearance and more about her body language for me; the way she walks, talks, moves, etc. She knows how to pose "sexy" but gives off cold fish.



This! The previews for that new movie where she plays the stripper are evidence enough. She is the least believable actress to play a stripper, she's just so stiff. The perma-pursed lips don't help, she always looks like she just stepped in a pile of dog poo.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

schadenfreude said:


> This! The previews for that new movie where she plays the stripper are evidence enough. She is the least believable actress to play a stripper, she's just so stiff. The perma-pursed lips don't help, she always looks like she just stepped in a pile of dog poo.



And her voice, when she makes it huskier and lower and speaks slowly trying to sound sexy...


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston legs it around set of new movie Squirrels To The Nuts in short sundress after attending Jimmy Kimmel's wedding*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ding-Jimmy-Kimmels-wedding.html#ixzz2ZF7Qsl8H 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*It'll be us next! Jennifer Aniston and fiance Justin Theroux looked loved up at Jimmy Kimmel's wedding*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oved-Jimmy-Kimmels-wedding.html#ixzz2ZF7u2cVt 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## September24

I love her brown bag. Anyone identify?


----------



## chowlover2

September24 said:


> I love her brown bag. Anyone identify?


 Tom Ford!


----------



## September24

chowlover2 said:


> Tom Ford!



Thanks!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston on the set of "Squirrels to the Nuts" (July 17).
celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston heading tot the set of "Squirrels to the Nuts" (July 16).
celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## Sasha2012

I don't like that wig.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't like that wig.



Me neither, it looks terrible.


----------



## Jayne1

^ Horrible wig. Heaven forbid she puts a toner on her real hair.  Considering what they pay her and all..

The BF wears aviators and when I saw this picture of all 4 wearing aviators, I thought about trying a pair, since I haven't worn them in decades, but seeing  how they look on her, I have a feeling they would look just as bad on me...


----------



## Nat

You must really dislike her, eh Jayne1?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wig looks bad! The title of the movie sounds so stupid, imo....


----------



## Jayne1

Nat said:


> You must really dislike her, eh Jayne1?


I usually like her style, especially her casual way of dressing and I love her hair, her colouring and blue eyes... I just don't think the aviators work on her, although they look great on the hipster BF.


----------



## tequila29

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Me neither, it looks terrible.


The wig is terrible but she looks bad generally.  Was she supposed to gain weight for this role?  Or is she pregnant?  Because I don't know if she can sustain this look and still be lauded for her alleged incredible figure.


----------



## pinkfeet

Has she ever cut her hair for a real role in a film? It bothers me when an actor can't even commit to cutting/coloring or even changing their hair for a film. Weight gain/ loss, hair. body changes are all a part of the process in some roles. Jen has never done it that I remember. I think she got extensions in a few roles, and her hair was darker in Horrible Bosses ( her best hair in role I think). 

She reminds me of Jennifer Lopez and so many other flighty actors who get paid millions for crappy acting with no real commitment. 

Her legs look good as always though, but in the pics at the wedding she looked plump, bloated. Tummy was bloated. Too much booze I think. She has been looking off lately. She needs to lay off the sun and booze it's catching up with her. 

I still like her casual every day clothing choices though. And her Tom Ford bag.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I must say her eye color looks gorgeous with the wig, and I think her body looks nice. BUT The wig makes her slightly resemble the celebrity I find most hideous, Sarah Jessica Parker. But its for a role, so...


----------



## Swanky

I don't think they're trying to make her look glamorous, lol!  Goodness. . .


----------



## lanasyogamama

That wig kind of exposes how much she looks like a 'soccer mom' beneath that nice hair.


----------



## sharknbark

lanasyogamama said:


> That wig kind of exposes how much she looks like a 'soccer mom' beneath that nice hair.



I think Lainey agrees with you:


> This is apparently what Jennifer Aniston's hair in Squirrels For The Nuts will look like. This is apparently what "therapist" hair looks like? She plays one in the film. Here's Jen heading to set today wearing her big engagement ring. These shots provide a really good illustration of what a difference good hair makes. Real Jen, famously, has great hair. Character Jen does not have great hair. What's the effect?
> 
> Remember when Jen cut her hair during Friends? She hated it. She said she was eating every vitamin and algae, in her words, to get it to grow faster.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Jennife...ob-on-the-set-of-Squirrels-For-The-Nuts/27493


----------



## knics33

Ehh... I don't hate the wig. At least its something different from the haircut she has had for the past decade!


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> ^ Horrible wig. Heaven forbid she puts a toner on her real hair.  Considering what they pay her and all..
> 
> The BF wears aviators and when I saw this picture of all 4 wearing aviators, I thought about trying a pair, since I haven't worn them in decades, but seeing  how they look on her, I have a feeling they would look just as bad on me...



Those particular sunglasses are wrong for her face.  She has others that look great though.



lanasyogamama said:


> That wig kind of exposes how much she looks like a 'soccer mom' beneath that nice hair.



Ha! Yes, she definitely looks like a soccer mom there.  I'm guessing that's what the role calls for though.  Should be interested to see her play that.


----------



## Jayne1

kittenslingerie said:


> I must say her eye color looks gorgeous with the wig, and I think her body looks nice. BUT The wig makes her slightly resemble the celebrity I find most hideous, Sarah Jessica Parker. But its for a role, so...


The wig is supposedly the kind of hair a psychiatrist would have. .. she's playing a shrink in this movie.

Is the movie a comedy,  I wonder... must be...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that engagement ring. It's a really interesting cut.


----------



## karo

On the set
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ach-sports-ethereal-white-dress-film-set.html


----------



## Vidarose

lanasyogamama said:


> That wig kind of exposes how much she looks like a 'soccer mom' beneath that nice hair.



What does a soccer mom look like? Isn't Victoria Beckham one? And, even Pamela Anderson a few years ago?


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> Has she ever cut her hair for a real role in a film? It bothers me when an actor can't even commit to cutting/coloring or even changing their hair for a film. Weight gain/ loss, hair. body changes are all a part of the process in some roles. Jen has never done it that I remember. I think she got extensions in a few roles, and her hair was darker in Horrible Bosses ( her best hair in role I think).
> 
> She reminds me of Jennifer Lopez and so many other flighty actors who get paid millions for crappy acting with no real commitment.
> 
> Her legs look good as always though, but in the pics at the wedding she looked plump, bloated. Tummy was bloated. Too much booze I think. She has been looking off lately. She needs to lay off the sun and booze it's catching up with her.
> 
> I still like her casual every day clothing choices though. And her Tom Ford bag.


I don't think she looks bloated... ?  I think she always looks fit...

I so agree with you about never having to commit for a role, but still getting paid millions.. Natalie Portman went bald for V for Vendetta, so did Demi Moore in G.I. Jane and Sigourney Weaver shaved off her hair in that Alien movie.

Anstion, Lopez and Kate Hudson have huge movie careers and never commit to more than a bad wig.  No one is asking them to shave their heads, just tone down the gorgeous colour with a rinse.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Vidarose said:


> What does a soccer mom look like? Isn't Victoria Beckham one? And, even Pamela Anderson a few years ago?




I just mean it in the generic way of a middle aged lady, not special looking, not glamorous.  I don't mean specifically any Mom whose kids play soccer, since obviously that would entail a wide, wide range of looks!


----------



## blingbaby

Jenn is a stunner.... regardless of any wig or not.  Beautiful woman for her age.


----------



## schadenfreude

knics33 said:


> Ehh... I don't hate the wig. At least its something different from the haircut she has had for the past decade!



The earth may stop spinning on its axis because I am about to defend a Jennifer Aniston look, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it! Her haircut and style and color are her trademark at this point, because without them she is blah. (See: recent photos in short bobbed wig.)


----------



## Jayne1

schadenfreude said:


> The earth may stop spinning on its axis because I am about to defend a Jennifer Aniston look, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it! Her haircut and style and color are her trademark at this point, because without them she is blah. (See: recent photos in short bobbed wig.)


That's true and I hadn't really thought of it that way before. Her hair and colouring (which I love) help add to her attractiveness, she can't abandon them.

I wonder if she loves her second nose job, I kinda, sorta like her older look a bit more.


----------



## NicolesCloset

schadenfreude said:


> The earth may stop spinning on its axis because I am about to defend a Jennifer Aniston look, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it! Her haircut and style and color are her trademark at this point, because without them she is blah. (See: recent photos in short bobbed wig.)



I agree completely.  She knOws what works for her.


----------



## DivineMissM

schadenfreude said:


> The earth may stop spinning on its axis because I am about to defend a Jennifer Aniston look, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it! Her haircut and style and color are her trademark at this point, because without them she is blah. (See: recent photos in short bobbed wig.)



Totally agree!  And if she can still make millions and not change her look, then more power to her.


----------



## curlybee

The color of the wig is great for her brings out her eyes. Other than that  I don't think she looks different from how she normally does.


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> On the set
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ach-sports-ethereal-white-dress-film-set.html




Looks like she's flipping the bird to the paparazzi..lol.


----------



## pinkfeet

schadenfreude said:


> The earth may stop spinning on its axis because I am about to defend a Jennifer Aniston look, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it! Her haircut and style and color are her trademark at this point, because without them she is blah. (See: recent photos in short bobbed wig.)



Yes it makes her attractive. It's her trademark. But it's her. She shouldn't be herself in roles. She plays herself in every role. I never see her actually become a character in looks or with acting the part. I only see Jen being Jen playing a part but its always Jen. Sometimes slightly different but not enough to become a character


----------



## ilvoelv

I hope I age like her. She has amazing skin!


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> Yes it makes her attractive. It's her trademark. But it's her. She shouldn't be herself in roles. She plays herself in every role. I never see her actually become a character in looks or with acting the part. I only see Jen being Jen playing a part but its always Jen. Sometimes slightly different but not enough to become a character


True, she no Charlize Theron... gorgeous off screen and willing to get ugly on screen.

But most of us like Jen's off screen style very much, we just don't like her on screen, as an actress.

Here's a close up of her ring again, still not liking it that much. I keep thinking I just don't understand it and don't have enough knowledge about diamonds to appreciate it.


----------



## Swanky

It's really hard to get a good photograph of a diamond, especially an old chunky cut one.

Anyhoo, I agree that she doesn't change her hair because it works for her, I change mine very little as well.  However, I thought she looked adorable w/ short hair:


----------



## ChanelMommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think they're trying to make her look glamorous, lol!  Goodness. . .



agree!


----------



## schadenfreude

pinkfeet said:


> Yes it makes her attractive. It's her trademark. But it's her. She shouldn't be herself in roles. She plays herself in every role. I never see her actually become a character in looks or with acting the part. I only see Jen being Jen playing a part but its always Jen. Sometimes slightly different but not enough to become a character



Oh, definitely. I agree. Her lack of dimension is what makes her a crappy actress. I was just referencing her hair in her personal life.


----------



## chicmom78

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's really hard to get a good photograph of a diamond, especially an old chunky cut one.
> 
> Anyhoo, I agree that she doesn't change her hair because it works for her, I change mine very little as well.  However, I thought she looked adorable w/ short hair:
> 
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/beauty/1/0/b/J/1/jennifer-aniston-long-bob-wavy.jpg
> cdn.sheknows.com/articles/2011/02/jennifer-aniston-cut.jpg
> slodive.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/jennifer-aniston-hairstyles/bob-hairstyle.jpg



This style was my absolute favorite on her!


----------



## Swanky

*And cut! Jennifer Aniston draws a rabble of fans on sidewalk as she films  window scene out of apartment on NYCs Fifth Avenue *


It's baking hot in Manhattan at the moment,  so Jennifer Aniston was no doubt feeling the heat when trying to be in the  moment for her new movie, and ignoring the crowds of people that gathered to  watch her perform.
The 44-year-old was filming Squirrels to the  Nuts in New York when she made a 'time out' sign to the director, as a huge  amount of passers by gathered beneath the window where she was seen acting out a  scene. 

Perhaps it had all got a bit too much for  Jen, who was doing her best to concentrate in the sweltering heat. 
*Scroll down for  video...*





Cut! Jennifer called a halt to proceedings when a crowd  spotted her famous face on Fifth Avenue 


The storyline of the movie follows a Broadway  director who falls in love with a prostitute-turned-actress and helps her launch  her career.
Jennifer is working alongside Owen Wilson,  Cybill Shepherd and Eugene Levy in  the comedy, which has been three years in  the making due to casting and  other delays.
The costume was possibly a shock to Jennifer,  who can be currently seen as a stripper in the new movie We're The  Millers.





Mobbed: Fans and tourists quickly got wind of the famous  actress in the window



Out of character, Jen was seen walking around  New York feeling a lot cooler.
Later she was spotted strolling down the  sidewalk in a pretty white and grey frock that showed off her bodacious  body.
A fan of black in real life, Aniston  obviously felt a bit self conscious in the light and slightly ethereal number as  she held her hand protectively just under the empire line.






Hot and bothered? Jen appeared to yell 'cut' at one  point during filming in NYC on a sweltering hot day 








Unexpected audience: Suddenly Jennifer felt like she'd  entered into some form of street theater as crowds gathered in NYC 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2369178/Jennifer-Aniston-draws-rabble-fans-sidewalk-films-window-scene-apartment-NYC-s-Fifth-Avenue.html#ixzz2ZVhfLcmY


----------



## Swanky

*Age-defying! Jennifer Aniston, 44, proves you're never too old for a mini  skirt as she shows off toned and tanned legs in NYC *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irt-shows-toned-tanned-legs-NYC.html#comments
 


She's currently playing a stripper in the  comedy We're the Millers.

And at 44-years-old, it seems Jennifer  Aniston is more confident with her body than ever. 

On Friday the former Friends star wowed on  the set of her latest movie Squirrels to the Nuts, wearing a tight striped blue  mini skirt, showing off her toned legs as took a walk around NYC. 

*Scroll down  for video*







Age-defying antics: Jen, 44, showed off her incredibly  toned and tanned legs as she arrived at her trailer in New York on the set of  her new movie Squirrels to the Nuts



Wearing aviator shades and a simple black  vest top, Jen was clearly out of character as she headed to her trailer  clutching a coffee, towering in high platform espadrilles. 


Sporting a glowing tan, Jen defied her age as  she strolled confidently around on location, turning a few heads in the process  too.
For the past few days Jen has been hard at  work on the project, which hasn't been easy considering the sweltering  heat.







Body confident: As well as showing off her legs on set,  Jen Aniston is currently playing a stripper on the big screen in the movie We're  The Millers 














Out of character: Jen was pictured not in her costume,  which is relatively dowdy to how she is dressed now 









Turning heads: With a sexy short skirt showing off her  legs, Jennifer Aniston actually turned heads as she confidently marched to her  trailer on set in NYC 


When she's not in character - which is  relatively dowdy to what we're used to seeing Jen look like in real life - she's  been trying to keep her cool in summer dresses.

Also starring with Jen in the movie is Owen  Wilson, Cybill Shepherd and Eugene Levy.

The comedy is about a Broadway director who  falls in love with a prostitute-turned-actress and helps her with her  career.







Sexy back: Jen Aniston looked absolutely flawless while  on set in NYC, and appeared youthful in her ensemble 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2370411/Jennifer-Aniston-44-proves-youre-old-mini-skirt-shows-toned-tanned-legs-NYC.html#ixzz2ZVi88wYw


----------



## Jayne1

I'm not used to the big lips on her... but I've always admired the blue colour of her eyes.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm going to sound repetitious, but her casual style is one of the best, IMO.  And that outfit is not easy to wear!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *And cut! Jennifer Aniston draws a rabble of fans on sidewalk as she films  window scene out of apartment on NYCs Fifth Avenue *
> 
> 
> It's baking hot in Manhattan at the moment,  so Jennifer Aniston was no doubt feeling the heat when trying to be in the  moment for her new movie, and ignoring the crowds of people that gathered to  watch her perform.
> The 44-year-old was filming Squirrels to the  Nuts in New York when she made a 'time out' sign to the director, as a huge  amount of passers by gathered beneath the window where she was seen acting out a  scene.
> 
> Perhaps it had all got a bit too much for  Jen, who was doing her best to concentrate in the sweltering heat.
> *Scroll down for  video...*
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/18/article-2369178-1AE116C5000005DC-789_634x429.jpg
> Cut! Jennifer called a halt to proceedings when a crowd  spotted her famous face on Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> The storyline of the movie follows a Broadway  director who falls in love with a prostitute-turned-actress and helps her launch  her career.
> Jennifer is working alongside Owen Wilson,  Cybill Shepherd and Eugene Levy in  the comedy, which has been three years in  the making due to casting and  other delays.
> The costume was possibly a shock to Jennifer,  who can be currently seen as a stripper in the new movie We're The  Millers.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/18/article-2369178-1AE1185D000005DC-253_634x516.jpg
> Mobbed: Fans and tourists quickly got wind of the famous  actress in the window
> 
> 
> 
> Out of character, Jen was seen walking around  New York feeling a lot cooler.
> Later she was spotted strolling down the  sidewalk in a pretty white and grey frock that showed off her bodacious  body.
> A fan of black in real life, Aniston  obviously felt a bit self conscious in the light and slightly ethereal number as  she held her hand protectively just under the empire line.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/19/article-2369178-1AE10D91000005DC-166_634x437.jpg
> Hot and bothered? Jen appeared to yell 'cut' at one  point during filming in NYC on a sweltering hot day
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/19/article-2369178-1AE1181D000005DC-479_634x672.jpg
> Unexpected audience: Suddenly Jennifer felt like she'd  entered into some form of street theater as crowds gathered in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2369178/Jennifer-Aniston-draws-rabble-fans-sidewalk-films-window-scene-apartment-NYC-s-Fifth-Avenue.html#ixzz2ZVhfLcmY



She looks great in these photos!  Maybe it was the outfit or something else that was making her look blah in the other ones.


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's really hard to get a good photograph of a diamond, especially an old chunky cut one.
> 
> Anyhoo, I agree that she doesn't change her hair because it works for her, I change mine very little as well.  However, I thought she looked adorable w/ short hair:
> 
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/beauty/1/0/b/J/1/jennifer-aniston-long-bob-wavy.jpg
> cdn.sheknows.com/articles/2011/02/jennifer-aniston-cut.jpg
> slodive.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/jennifer-aniston-hairstyles/bob-hairstyle.jpg



And didn't she get a lot of crap when she cut her hair?  Maybe that made her hesitant to change it too much again?


----------



## keychain

I think longer hair suits her better.


----------



## PJ86

Jayne1 said:


> I'm going to sound repetitious, but her casual style is one of the best, IMO.  And that outfit is not easy to wear!
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/19/article-2370411-1AE49396000005DC-129_306x881.jpg



I love her casual style too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great from the neck down in these mini skirt pics!


----------



## Molls

Jayne1 said:


> True, she no Charlize Theron... gorgeous off screen and willing to get ugly on screen.
> 
> But most of us like Jen's off screen style very much, we just don't like her on screen, as an actress.
> 
> Here's a close up of her ring again, still not liking it that much. I keep thinking I just don't understand it and don't have enough knowledge about diamonds to appreciate it.



Wait, that's not her E ring, her ring is much bigger.


----------



## Jayne1

Molls said:


> Wait, that's not her E ring, her ring is much bigger.


Good catch!  I've repeatedly said I don't know diamonds...  

Let's compare...  I think you're right!

(Those staged pap pictures to show off her E ring make me giggle, they're so awkward.   )


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> Good catch!  I've repeatedly said I don't know diamonds...
> 
> Let's compare...  I think you're right!
> 
> (Those staged pap pictures to show off her E ring make me giggle, they're so awkward.   )
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2262335d1374209392-jennifer-aniston-3.jpg



I didn't notice either, but sure enough!  Two different rings.  Interesting.  I guess the "small" one is for her character.


----------



## Lena186

I just love her, she's so spontaneous and outgoing. I believe she is a decent person with good morals. Also she always looks great and polished even in the simplest outfits ever


----------



## Swanky

JUSTJARED

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux head out of their apartment building to go to dinner on Saturday evening (July 20) in New York City.

The 44-year-old actress and the 41-year-old actor were joined by her mom Nancy and his mom Phyllis for the family outing.

Earlier in the day, Justin showed off his buff biceps in a tank top while the couple went to the AMC Lincoln Square movie theater to see their pal Adam Sandler&#8216;s new film Grown Ups 2.


----------



## mundodabolsa

aw man I was at that movie theater this afternoon too, can't believe I missed them. I guess Lala Anthony in the popcorn line ahead of me was my consolation prize.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Jayne1 said:


> I'm going to sound repetitious, but her casual style is one of the best, IMO.  And that outfit is not easy to wear!
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/19/article-2370411-1AE49396000005DC-129_306x881.jpg



I agree and she looks great in the pics.


----------



## Lena186

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> JUSTJARED
> 
> Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux head out of their apartment building to go to dinner on Saturday evening (July 20) in New York City.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress and the 41-year-old actor were joined by her mom Nancy and his mom Phyllis for the family outing.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Justin showed off his buff biceps in a tank top while the couple went to the AMC Lincoln Square movie theater to see their pal Adam Sandlers new film Grown Ups 2.
> 
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-dinner20/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-dinner-date-with-moms-01.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-dinner20/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-dinner-date-with-moms-02.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-dinner20/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-dinner-date-with-moms-03.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-dinner20/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-dinner-date-with-moms-04.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-dinner20/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-dinner-date-with-moms-05.jpg



Oh she looks amazing, fresh and glowing as always. And love this mum-child gathering.


----------



## Lena186

Everyday she's getting younger and fresher specially since she quit smoking and gains a few pounds. Stunning!


----------



## Tarhls

Jen is looking fantastic, she knows how to rock the casual look


----------



## KatsBags

Tarhls said:


> Jen is looking fantastic, she knows how to rock the casual look



She sure loves those wedge sandals and her Tom Ford bags.


----------



## sdkitty

KatsBags said:


> She sure loves those wedge sandals and her Tom Ford bags.


 

I like that she carries the same bags a lot.
Used to be a black BV...now Tom Ford


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I like that she carries the same bags a lot.
> Used to be a black BV...now Tom Ford


She's obviously not bag obsessed... just wedge and strappy sandals obsessed.


----------



## twin-fun

I really like that she carries and wears what works for her and doesn't seem to be wanting the next IT bag. She carries the same BV and Tom Ford bags and is using the same shoes over and over again.


----------



## sharknbark

> the couple went to the AMC Lincoln Square movie theater to see their pal Adam Sandler&#8216;s new film Grown Ups 2.



That is some true friendship right there.


----------



## schadenfreude

KatsBags said:


> She sure loves those wedge sandals and her Tom Ford bags.



She needs to lose the SW wedges. And those stupid hipster glasses.


----------



## Nat

twin-fun said:


> I really like that she carries and wears what works for her and doesn't seem to be wanting the next IT bag. She carries the same BV and Tom Ford bags and is using the same shoes over and over again.


Yes, great to see that she sticks with what works for her! And so nice of Tom Ford that he named that bag Jennifer in her honor


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/22/jennifer-aniston-beats-the-heat-on-squirrels-to-the-nuts-set/

Jennifer Aniston shows off her toned legs as she makes her way to the set of her latest film Squirrels to the Nuts on Monday morning (July 22) in New York City.

The 44-year-old actress beat the hot city temperatures in a white tank and shorts.

A few days earlier, Jen and her fiance Justin Theroux were spotted heading out of their apartment building to go to dinner.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Again, good from the neck down, lol.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I am wondering if she changed her engagement ring. It could be a ring for her new movie, but in these newest pictures she looks like she is wearing a smaller diamond and like it sits up higher and she isn't working. She wouldn't be the first woman to start with an engagement ring and down size or change it later... Barbara Striesand, Katy Perry, Fergie to name a few.


----------



## Lena186

Again good from the hair down


----------



## Lena186

peppermintpatty said:


> I am wondering if she changed her engagement ring. It could be a ring for her new movie, but in these newest pictures she looks like she is wearing a smaller diamond and like it sits up higher and she isn't working. She wouldn't be the first woman to start with an engagement ring and down size or change it later... Barbara Striesand, Katy Perry, Fergie to name a few.



Actually I learned over the years and after loosing two beautiful engagement rings,I learned to wear a simpler ring all the time and keep my bigger one to special events and places!


----------



## keychain

I like her casual looks.


----------



## Jayne1

I think she's strongly influenced by the hipster BF (hat and aviators) and it's not her best look... the beachy thing is her best look, IMO.

Also it's interesting how the blonde hair really works for her.  The last two pictures show the exact same outfit, right down to the white tank, gold Rolex and sunnies, but one has the bad wig and the other shows the hair we all love.


----------



## Lena186

I believe Jennifer,Blake Lively and Gweneth have the best figures in Hollywood!


----------



## Chanel522

I'm really not a JA fan at all, but I do like her simple style.  However, I  get so tired of her always showing her nipples!!  I can't stand padded bras, but wear a very lightly lined one if I'm not in my house because it's just not a good look imo.


----------



## Swanky

*And now for the LBD! Jennifer Aniston shows off her toned legs in sexy black  number as she shoots new movie*


She has been working incredibly hard for the  last few days on her new movie Squirrel To The Nuts.
But Jennifer Aniston hardly looked fatigued  as she arrived on set of the film in New York on Tuesday. 
In fact the actress appeared to have an  appetite for makeovers as she stepped out of her trailer in yet another ensemble  - this time in glamorous evening wear.







Transformed: Over the last few days, the star has been spotted on set wearing a mousy brown wig



 The tight-fitting black ensemble perfectly  showed off her impressive physique, showing the results of her beloved yoga work  outs.
Jen, who was holding a script in her hand as  she left her trailer looked as though she was ready to meet her fiancee Justin  Theroux for a romantic dinner for two in the LBD.
Completing the look were a pair of black  strappy heels, and her toned leg showing their a split in the dress.  






Same, same but different: The star kept the wig on but  made a quick changing into a tight black dress for another scene












Picture perfect: The just above the knee length frock  showed off Jennifer's amazing shape and tan



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2375286/Jennifer-Aniston-shows-toned-legs-sexy-black-number-shoots-new-movie.html#ixzz2ZyniGZFO


----------



## Lena186

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *And now for the LBD! Jennifer Aniston shows off her toned legs in sexy black  number as she shoots new movie*
> 
> 
> She has been working incredibly hard for the  last few days on her new movie Squirrel To The Nuts.
> But Jennifer Aniston hardly looked fatigued  as she arrived on set of the film in New York on Tuesday.
> In fact the actress appeared to have an  appetite for makeovers as she stepped out of her trailer in yet another ensemble  - this time in glamorous evening wear.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/23/article-2375286-1AF15B9E000005DC-51_634x919.jpg
> Transformed: Over the last few days, the star has been spotted on set wearing a mousy brown wig
> 
> 
> 
> The tight-fitting black ensemble perfectly  showed off her impressive physique, showing the results of her beloved yoga work  outs.
> Jen, who was holding a script in her hand as  she left her trailer looked as though she was ready to meet her fiancee Justin  Theroux for a romantic dinner for two in the LBD.
> Completing the look were a pair of black  strappy heels, and her toned leg showing their a split in the dress.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/24/article-2375286-1AF70FB2000005DC-176_634x972.jpg
> Same, same but different: The star kept the wig on but  made a quick changing into a tight black dress for another scene
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/24/article-2375286-1AF74108000005DC-101_306x700.jpg i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/24/article-2375286-1AF70FF2000005DC-746_306x700.jpg
> 
> Picture perfect: The just above the knee length frock  showed off Jennifer's amazing shape and tan
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2375286/Jennifer-Aniston-shows-toned-legs-sexy-black-number-shoots-new-movie.html#ixzz2ZyniGZFO



Lovely dress, fits her perfectly, fresh and elegant look! She's always beautiful


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^I think she looks great. I'm even sort of liking that wig on her!


----------



## Grace123

If I had that body, I'd never wear clothes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

On the set of 'Squirrels to the Nuts' on Thursday (July 25) in New York City.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> On the set of 'Squirrels to the Nuts' on Thursday (July 25) in New York City.



Are those her personal glasses, or part of her character's outfit?  They're giving me a Napoleon Dynomite vibe, and it's not good.


----------



## Brandless

DivineMissM said:


> Are those her personal glasses, or part of her character's outfit?  They're giving me a Napoleon Dynomite vibe, and it's not good.



Lol! I don't know why but the first picture reminded me of Dustin Hoffman in Tootsie. It's probably the hair and facial shape.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her face looks so puffy in those above pics...


----------



## Grace123

I like her with a little extra weight. She looks healthy and fit and doesn't have that horribly overbotoxed, shiny, veiny face like so many celebs these days.


----------



## Lena186

Grace123 said:


> I like her with a little extra weight. She looks healthy and fit and doesn't have that horribly overbotoxed, shiny, veiny face like so many celebs these days.



I agree, she always looks so healthy and natural. She's a pretty lady and good dresser


----------



## scarlet555

Brandless said:


> Lol! I don't know why but the first picture reminded me of .*Dustin Hoffman in Tootsie* It's probably the hair and facial shape.



Tootsie yes Dustin Hoffman as tootsie!  That's who I was thinking.


----------



## twin-fun

I never realized just how much she owes to her hair cut and color until I saw her in this wig!


----------



## DivineMissM

Brandless said:


> Lol! I don't know why but the first picture reminded me of Dustin Hoffman in Tootsie. It's probably the hair and facial shape.



OMG.  Yes!  You're so right.  ROFL


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Aniston & Justin Theroux Are Still 'Madly in Love'*

Jennifer Aniston steps out of a store after doing some afternoon shopping on Friday (July 26) in the Chelsea neighborhood of New York City.

The 44-year-old actress recently faced rumors that she and her fiance of one year, Justin Theroux, had split, but theyve shown that their romance is still going strong.

Justin hangs in Jens trailer while she shoots, a source told Us Weekly.

Just last week, the couple was seen leaving her trailer together and then having a romantic movie and dinner date the next day!

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/26/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-are-still-madly-in-love/


----------



## Jayne1

twin-fun said:


> I never realized just how much she owes to her hair cut and color until I saw her in this wig!


I realized that when I posted 2 pictures, dressed exactly the same, but one with her pretty hair and the other with the ugly wig.  Fascinating, really.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't like this last look, it's dowdy. I prefer the previous one.


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> I like her with a little extra weight. She looks healthy and fit and doesn't have that horribly overbotoxed, shiny, veiny face like so many celebs these days.


I agree!  It's so refreshing.


----------



## Lena186

She's so practical and casual, like I've never seen her with a birkin or so! Yet her elegance lays in her simplicity


----------



## LADC_chick

Brandless said:


> Lol! I don't know why but the first picture reminded me of Dustin Hoffman in Tootsie. It's probably the hair and facial shape.



Yes! That's it exactly. Which, do you really wanna look like Dustin Hoffman dressed as a woman? Yikes.


----------



## DivineMissM

LADC_chick said:


> Yes! That's it exactly. Which, do you really wanna look like Dustin Hoffman dressed as a woman? Yikes.



No ma'am.  I hope she throws those glasses in the garbage.


----------



## Grace123

Lena186 said:


> She's so practical and casual, like I've never seen her with a birkin or so! Yet her elegance lays in her simplicity


I don't like the wig and the glasses either..I guess she doesn't mind being a little less hot for her roles after all.


----------



## DivineMissM

Grace123 said:


> I don't like the wig and the glasses either..I guess she doesn't mind being a little less hot for her roles after all.



LOL True!  We were just talking about that weren't we?  Okay, you've proven your point Jen.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Aniston Reunited with Will Forte on 'Squirrels to the Nuts'!*

Jennifer Aniston is classy chic while stepping out for a meeting on Saturday (July 27) in New York City.

The day before, the 44-year-old actress donned a cute black dress while doing some retail therapy in the Chelsea neighborhood.

It was recently announced that Will Forte has joined the cast of Jennifers upcoming flick Squirrels to the Nuts, which is currently shooting in the Big Apple.

He will be reunited with Jennifer for the first time since they shot their upcoming film Life of Crime earlier this year.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/27...ted-with-will-forte-on-squirrels-to-the-nuts/


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love the whole outfit


----------



## scarlet555

Much better w the tousled hair.  She looks superb, wow what hair does.... Love her hair, leave it be no matter what role.


----------



## Nat

Love her dress and her shoes are fab!


----------



## NicolesCloset

She knows what works for her. Now iv know why she sticks to her comfort zone with her hair. Although I do like the Bob cut she gets every few years.


----------



## Nat

http://uk.eonline.com/news/443330/ouch-jennifer-aniston-admits-justin-theroux-broke-her-toe

Exclusive: Jennifer Aniston Admits Justin Theroux Broke Her Toe

Forget cold feet! 

Jennifer Aniston's fiancé Justin Theroux is giving her a broken toe instead. The We're the Millers actress admitted to E! News at the film's New York junket that she's suffering from a broken toe caused by none other than her soon-to-be husband.

"I have a broken toe," Jen admitted. "Not to out my sweet, sweet fiancé but he has big feet and wears these boots. He stepped on my toe. Broke it. I felt it."
The couple got engaged back in August on Justin's birthday, but have yet to announce a wedding date.

In April, the bride-to-be told E! News that she still didn't have a wedding dress picked out and that all the planning that needs to go into the upcoming nuptials "might make me crazy."

Here's to hoping her foot heals by the time walking down the aisle comes!


----------



## Nat

She recently admitted that her hair takes a lot of maintenance work.
'I have naturally wavy, frizzy Greek hair, and over the years it's taken a beating from blow-dryers, flatirons, curlers, and extensions, which I think are the most damaging,' she told the July issue of Marie Claire magazine.

'I couldn't get it to grow because it just kept breaking,' she added. 'Even when it was longer, it didn't look long because the ends were so thin. I ended up using clip-in pieces just to fill it out.'
Nowadays, Jennifer prefers just a simple blowdried straight hairstyle.
'I'm a creature of habit,' she revealed. 'I like a good, straight blowout. I love my hair most when we let it go raw and natural.
As well as Squirrel To The Nuts, Jennifer will also star in We're The Millers.

Jennifer posed for a series of portraits with Jason Sudeikis to promote their film We're The Millers


















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dy-look-set-Squirrels-Nuts.html#ixzz2aKgEmJud


----------



## lanasyogamama

Um, a "good, strait blowout" with color treated hair isn't exactly "raw and natural" in my book!


----------



## Jujuma

lanasyogamama said:


> Um, a "good, strait blowout" with color treated hair isn't exactly "raw and natural" in my book!



Agree. I wonder how many products it took to get "raw and natural"?


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> *Jennifer Aniston Reunited with Will Forte on 'Squirrels to the Nuts'!*
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is classy chic while stepping out for a meeting on Saturday (July 27) in New York City.
> 
> The day before, the 44-year-old actress donned a cute black dress while doing some retail therapy in the Chelsea neighborhood.
> 
> It was recently announced that Will Forte has joined the cast of Jennifers upcoming flick Squirrels to the Nuts, which is currently shooting in the Big Apple.
> 
> He will be reunited with Jennifer for the first time since they shot their upcoming film Life of Crime earlier this year.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/27...ted-with-will-forte-on-squirrels-to-the-nuts/



Love this look lots.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> Um, a "good, strait blowout" with color treated hair isn't exactly "raw and natural" in my book!


She wants her double processed, bleached and toned, painstakingly blowed straight hair to LOOK raw and natural.  I think that's what she meant.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I was wrong, she didn't change her engagement ring.


----------



## Belle49

She's so gorgeous


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> She wants her double processed, bleached and toned, painstakingly blowed straight hair to LOOK raw and natural.  I think that's what she meant.



You're right!


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> She wants her double processed, bleached and toned, painstakingly blowed straight hair to LOOK raw and natural.  I think that's what she meant.



hehe  Or maybe she meant without the extensions.


----------



## keychain

scarlet555 said:


> Much better w the tousled hair.  She looks superb, wow what hair does.... Love her hair, leave it be no matter what role.



I agree!


----------



## Swanky

The interview was condensed. If you read it in full, her sentences did not go back to back like that.


----------



## Swanky

*'We already feel married': Jennifer Aniston reveals she's in no rush to wed Justin Theroux... and says they have not set a date
*
Jennifer Aniston has broken her silence over the many reports and rumours of her upcoming wedding plans with fiance Justin Theroux.
Speaking at a press convered for her latest film We're the Millers in NYC the star explained how the pair 'already feel married'.
She said: 'We just want to do it when it's perfect, and we're not rushed, and no one is rushing from a job or rushing to a job.'





Already wed? Jennifer Aniston reveals that she 'already' feels married to Justin Theroux and has not yet set a date
'We have yet to set any date,' Jen added.

More...
Ready for a fight! NeNe Leakes steps out after she responds to wedding planner Tiffany Cook who is suing her for $2.5m
Technicolor dreamcoat! Lily Collins looks amazing as she makes a bold entrance in vibrant jacket arriving at LAX
Cool rider! Tom Hanks, 57, takes his son to buy a brand new Vespa... and can't resist taking it for a test drive
Jen said yes to Justin's proposal last August after dating for more than a year. 
She also revealed: 'There have been no canceled weddings. There have been no postponed weddings. There have been no arguments about where to get married. Just clearing all that up.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tin-Theroux--says-set-date.html#ixzz2aOyRWLx0


----------



## Lena186

Love this look! Great as usual


----------



## Lena186

She has a great hair to begin with already. Everything about her looks healthy.


----------



## Belle49

He's so hot


----------



## Coco Belle

Belle49 said:


> He's so hot



Ita!!


----------



## Jayne1

Lena186 said:


> *She has a great hair to begin with already*. Everything about her looks healthy.


Did you mean she had not so great hair to begin with?  It was thick though...

I agree... she always looks so healthy.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jayne1 said:


> Did you mean she had not so great hair to begin with?  It was thick though...
> 
> I agree... she always looks so healthy.



I think her natural hair texture (wave, body, etc...) is what makes her blow outs look better than typical straight thin haired women's do. So I think she has nice hair to begin with (original quote wasn't mine though).


----------



## Grace123

Definitely hot!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

kittenslingerie said:


> I think her natural hair texture (wave, body, etc...) is what makes her blow outs look better than typical straight thin haired women's do. So I think she has nice hair to begin with (original quote wasn't mine though).


That's a good point.

My hair is similar in texture to her real hair and I kind of hate it, it never gets that silky, swingy look that I love, not even when it's blown out at the salon... the new texture she has now is lovely, but it takes more than a blow out --- I think.


----------



## Swanky

Nah, a good blow out is magical.  A round brush and Kerastase products and my hair is silky, smooth and full of body.  If I let it dry naturally {raw} I like it as well, but only on day one.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nah, a good blow out is magical.  A round brush and Kerastase products and my hair is silky, smooth and full of body.  If I let it dry naturally {raw} I like it as well, but only on day one.



Don't you have a keratin type of treatment? I need one but am freaky about chemicals.


----------



## Swanky

Haven't had one in a year   I need one, loved it!


----------



## Swanky

Justjared

*Jennifer Aniston* rocks a pair of short shorts while heading to the set of her new film _Squirrels to the Nuts_ on Monday morning (July 29) in New York City.


----------



## Grace123

Is that a Chanel bag I see peeping around the corner??? Never saw her carry one before. I love it, of course.


----------



## Lena186

Jayne1 said:


> Did you mean she had not so great hair to begin with?  It was thick though...
> 
> I agree... she always looks so healthy.



No I meant her hair was always beautiful, I.e blow drying is not the reason behind her nice healthy looking hair


----------



## LuxePRW

I wonder if she buys those Stuart Weitzman sandals every summer or does she wear the same pair over and over?  She's been wearing them for years! If they last that long, maybe I need to invest in a pair.  I do like them!!


----------



## Lena186

Chanel! That would be a first)


----------



## Lena186

LuxePRW said:


> I wonder if she buys those Stuart Weitzman sandals every summer or does she wear the same pair over and over?  She's been wearing them for years! If they last that long, maybe I need to invest in a pair.  I do like them!!



I was thinking the same thing! But I thought they were Michael Kors!


----------



## MarieG

Could someone I'd her wedges she is wearing with those jeans shorts? LOVE them!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MarieG said:


> Could someone I'd her wedges she is wearing with those jeans shorts? LOVE them!





LuxePRW said:


> * I wonder if she buys those Stuart Weitzman sandals* every summer or does she wear the same pair over and over?  She's been wearing them for years! If they last that long, maybe I need to invest in a pair.  I do like them!!


----------



## vimrod

She looks amazing, I know she gets a lot of criticism for her "boring" look that never changes, but she's found what works for her, casual, simple chic looks that are elegant at the same time. She's never been tacky or wears inappropriate clothing. I also love how happy she and Justin look together. Funny how much I love considering I hated Rachel :-/


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> Is that a Chanel bag I see peeping around the corner??? Never saw her carry one before. I love it, of course.


Oh, you're right. That's a first. Good eye!!


----------



## Brandless

MarieG said:


> Could someone I'd her wedges she is wearing with those jeans shorts? LOVE them!



They  are Stuart Weizmann "Alex" wedge. I'm not sure if they came out last year or two years ago but when they did they became quite popular.


----------



## MarieG

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston reveals she would advise her thirty-something self to 'go  to therapy' *

Jennifer Aniston has revealed that if she  could give advice to her thirty-something self, she would tell herself to &#8216;go to  therapy&#8217;.

The actress looked back while being interviewed by pal Jason  Sudeikis.

The comedian asked Jennifer what she would  tell herself in her thirties and she admitted: &#8216;Go to therapy. Clean up all of  the s***. Clean up all of the toxins and the noise. Understand who you are.  Educate yourself on the self.&#8217;








Looking back: Jennifer Aniston reflects on her past in a  new interview but Jason Sudeikis in Glamour magazine

Jennifer, now 44, explained to the September  issue of Glamour magazine: &#8216;You can undo a lot of things. If you&#8217;re not happy, you can become  happy. Happiness is a choice.

&#8216;That&#8217;s the thing I really feel. Like with  friends who refuse to get happy, who refuse to rise above the discomfort of  where they&#8217;re at.&#8217;

Jennifer was 31 when she married Brad, and  she filed for divorce shortly after her 36th birthday.







If she could turn back time: The actress admitted she  would tell herself to go to therapy in her thirties








'Disgusting': The Friends star plays a stripper in We're  The Millers and spoke out about how she loathes strip clubs

Now, the Friends star is engaged to Justin  Theroux, while Jason is set to wed Olivia Wilde, and the pair reflected on how  happy they are.

&#8216;You actually deserve to have a family. And  once you meet yourself, and truly love yourself, then you attract that,&#8217;  Jennifer said. &#8216;And look &#8211; I mean, the two of us have found these two,  beautiful, loving, open people.&#8217;






Finding love again: Jennifer is now engaged to Justin  Theroux and gushed about what an amazing person he is in the interview. The  44-year-old is pictured with her beau at the Academy Awards in  February






Cover girl: Jennifer graces the cover of the magazine's  new issue

The blonde added that she would tell her 20-year-old self, &#8216;Not to fret so much. I did OK in my twenties,&#8217; and  would  advise the teenage Jennifer: &#8216;Don&#8217;t try so hard. Pay attention. Do your  homework. Go to class.&#8217;
Jennifer and Jason were teaming up for the  interview as they are close pals, and can currently be seen starring side by  side in We&#8217;re The Millers.

The Wanderlust star plays an exotic dancer in  the comedy film and revealed she &#8216;almost&#8217; went to a strip club to research the  role, but thought better of it.

&#8216;We decided that would not be a good idea.  Not a lot of strippers want to be stripping, you know,&#8217; Jennifer said. &#8216;I think  strip clubs are disgusting.&#8217;

She then explained: &#8216;I&#8217;ve just never been  able to wrap my head around it. Guys are going in there to basically become  aroused by another woman? And somehow that&#8217;s OK?

&#8216;Though I&#8217;m gonna insult a whole group of  women if I say stripping is disgusting. I also think it&#8217;s not very hygienic in  there. I mean, my Lord.&#8217;

Jennifer added: &#8216;Strippers just look bored to  me. They&#8217;re just acting.&#8217;  

Jennifer Aniston is looking good in We're The  Millers trailer 






















Hard at work: The star was seen on the New York set of  her latest film Squirrel To The Nuts on Tuesday



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2381423/Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-advise-thirty-self-to-therapy-reflects-years-married-Brad-Pitt.html#ixzz2aYOncviE


----------



## Swanky

*'I cheated with kale chips!': Jennifer Aniston reveals her strict diet to  play a stripper in new film*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ict-diet-play-stripper-new-film.html#comments
 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ict-diet-play-stripper-new-film.html#comments When most people decide to go a junk food  binge it is straight to the drive through, but not for Jennifer  Aniston.
The 44-year-old star has revealed her biggest  indulgence while preparing to strip down to her lingerie was kale  chips.
The bad tasting superfood was all the star  would allow herself to pig out  as she kept to a strike diet during filming of  her flick We're The  Millers.
*Scroll down  for trailer...*






 Strict diet: Jennifer Aniston has revealed she ate just  vegetables and lean protein to prepare for her role as a stripper in We're The  Millers

Fans have already seen a sneak peak of  Jennifer, who plays a stripper in the film opposite Jason Sudeikis, in the  trailer for the film, where she bares almost  all while performing a strip tease  to Mickey Avalon's Stroke Me.
The fiilm however promises to show a lot more  of the star's rocking bod so  Jennifer told Access Hollywood while she did eat  she was very strict on  herself.
She said to*Accesshollywood.com:* 'I did eat that day [of the striping scenes].  








Big reward: Her hard work paid off with the 44-year-old  looking amazing in the film's trailer









Extreme measures: The star said she wore two bras to  ensure her 'kibble and bits' were not on display 

'I was on a very like, you know, greens and  vegetables and lean proteins and kale.
'When I really wanted to have a cheat day, I  had to have a kale chip.'
However, Jennifer was not just worried about  what her body looked like but how much of it was showing.
The actress said she went to great lengths to  ensure her 'kibbles and bits' - as she calls them - were properly  covered.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2381376/Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-strict-diet-play-stripper-new-film.html#ixzz2aYPV9npX


----------



## DivineMissM

Back to her hair...how does she get it so thin?  It used to be very thick.  Is it thinning naturally with age or does she do something to it?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sad she has to play a seductive role to get noticed in a movie...

Kale chips sound yummy...gonna have to buy some.


----------



## LADC_chick

I must be the only one who actually _likes_ the taste of kale...


----------



## Swanky

She has to play seductive to get noticed?  I don't feel like that 

I love kale!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> I must be the only one who actually _likes_ the taste of kale...



Love kale - sautéed, juiced and chips!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Sad she has to play a seductive role to get noticed in a movie...
> 
> Kale chips sound yummy...gonna have to buy some.



Don't buy them they're so easy to make. Few minutes in the oven and you're done. I make them practically everyday.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like it too.


----------



## LADC_chick

Glad I'm not the only one.  I guess the Daily Mail calling them "bad tasting" made me wonder.


----------



## Swanky

Daily mail is stupid, lol!  They say all kinds of dumb ish.  I edit out their stay comments usually.


----------



## Nat

Haha!! Some people are sad alright, but she surely isn't one of them! 

Love me some kale!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Um, what are you implying?? I was stating my opinion..no need to get personal..lmao!!! Smdh..you've always had issues with my posts here...


----------



## Swanky

I think Nat was just saying Jen isn't sad.  

I don't personally think she's only relevant if she does a seductive role, she stays pretty relevant.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, I'm sure that's what she was implying..


----------



## Nat

Exactly, Swanks. She isn't sad at all, especially compared to some of the other celebs/actors in this forum. I won't name any names. Promise


----------



## Lena186

vimrod said:


> She looks amazing, I know she gets a lot of criticism for her "boring" look that never changes, but she's found what works for her, casual, simple chic looks that are elegant at the same time. She's never been tacky or wears inappropriate clothing. I also love how happy she and Justin look together. Funny how much I love considering I hated Rachel :-/



It's


----------



## Lena186

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She has to play seductive to get noticed?  I don't feel like that
> 
> I love kale!!



I agree with you.She was noticed alright pretty much long time ago. IMO she's a great actress I just enjoy her roles in general.


----------



## Lena186

vimrod said:


> She looks amazing, I know she gets a lot of criticism for her "boring" look that never changes, but she's found what works for her, casual, simple chic looks that are elegant at the same time. She's never been tacky or wears inappropriate clothing. I also love how happy she and Justin look together. Funny how much I love considering I hated Rachel :-/



I mean I totally agree


----------



## Nolia

She's so gorgeous at 44


----------



## karo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Justjared
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston* rocks a pair of short shorts while heading to the set of her new film _Squirrels to the Nuts_ on Monday morning (July 29) in New York City.
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-married/jennifer-aniston-on-justin-theroux-we-already-feel-married-01.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-married/jennifer-aniston-on-justin-theroux-we-already-feel-married-02.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-married/jennifer-aniston-on-justin-theroux-we-already-feel-married-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-married/jennifer-aniston-on-justin-theroux-we-already-feel-married-04.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/aniston-married/jennifer-aniston-on-justin-theroux-we-already-feel-married-05.jpg



Love this look


----------



## Swanky

She doesn't change her style much, but a lot of other female celebs and very few males do.  I think of Angelina because I just read a few posts in her thread, but also Kate Middleton, Reese, Sandra Bullock, etc. . . minor tweaks here and there but pretty timeless styles.  None are really cutting edge w/ their risk taking in fashion or beauty.   People like to pick at Jen more it seems.


----------



## Sarni

I like Jen and her movies and whatever she is doing or wearing it is working for her!! Why change a good thing?


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> Back to her hair...how does she get it so thin?  It used to be very thick.  Is it thinning naturally with age or does she do something to it?


That's what I was wondering.  My hair is like her old hair, it can get thick and almost bushy looking, if I don't use a straightening iron or do a good blow dry... or if it's humid.  That's what she _had_... I see that old hair of hers and I recognize it!  (But I have pretty blond highlights.  )

Now, her hair is really thin.  Almost too thin, but we won't know because she has her hairdresser doing her hair daily, so it always looks beautiful... but it is so much _thinner,_ nevertheless...


DC-Cutie said:


> Don't buy them they're so easy to make. Few minutes in the oven and you're done. I make them practically everyday.


Do you season them or use some extra virgin olive olive before they go into the oven?


----------



## Swanky

I'm telling you, the right products are miraculous!  Mine is VERY thick and naturally wavy.  Mine is easily controlled w/ a good leave in conditioner and Kerastase Elixir Ultime.  Especially if I blow dry it.


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sad she has to play a seductive role to get noticed in a movie...


We were discussing pages back, that for all her recent movies, she takes her clothes off and gets almost naked...  She's the female Matthew McConaughey. 

_Just Go With It, Horrible Bosses, Wanderlust, We&#8217;re The Millers._ did I leave one out?  Also, for every movie she is promoting, she will appear in almost no clothing on a magazine cover. 

But she does has a fabulous body, so why not show it off...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> We were discussing pages back, that for all her recent movies, she takes her clothes off and gets almost naked...  She's the female Matthew McConaughey.
> 
> *Just Go With It, Horrible Bosses, Wanderlust, Were The Millers. did I leave one out?  Also, for every movie she is promoting, she will appear in almost no clothing on a magazine cover. *



The Breakup. She was butt naked in it. And she promoted Marley and Me, a family oriented dog movie by posing nude on the cover of a mag, lol.


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:


> Exactly, Swanks. She isn't sad at all, especially compared to some of the other celebs/actors in this forum. I won't name any names. Promise



I love you, Nat. :thumbup:


----------



## CCfor C

She probably uses lots of "product" and straightens it in some way...if I don't do that, it looks a bit bushy. I like her hair both then and now. 

I will say, she's not the only actress who has shown skin for a role...I can think of several "A" list actresses that have done that...just sayin'...people want to work!


----------



## brianne1114

Damn girl is getting good use out of those SW wedges! Nice to see a celebrity that not only wears the same shoes 2 days in a row, but the same style a couple years going!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> We were discussing pages back, that for all her recent movies, she takes her clothes off and gets almost naked...  She's the female Matthew McConaughey.
> 
> _Just Go With It, Horrible Bosses, Wanderlust, Were The Millers._ did I leave one out?  Also, for every movie she is promoting, she will appear in almost no clothing on a magazine cover.
> 
> But she does has a fabulous body, so why not show it off...



Funny comparison!  I love me some Matthew though..he on the other hand is a great actor!


----------



## MarieG

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm telling you, the right products are miraculous!  Mine is VERY thick and naturally wavy.  Mine is easily controlled w/ a good leave in conditioner and Kerastase Elixir Ultime.  Especially if I blow dry it.



Thanks for sharing! What leave in conditioner to you use?


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> I love you, Nat. :thumbup:


Right back atcha, Grace!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm telling you, the right products are miraculous!  Mine is VERY thick and naturally wavy.  Mine is easily controlled w/ a good leave in conditioner and Kerastase Elixir Ultime.  Especially if I blow dry it.





MarieG said:


> Thanks for sharing! What leave in conditioner to you use?



I've never considered using a leave in conditioner.  Maybe I'll try it.  My hair thinned out a lot after the baby, I've been enjoying it! It's coming back though.  It's usually very thick and wavy/curly.  I can rarely get it smooth and flat.  I don't even try in the summer time.


----------



## knasarae

LADC_chick said:


> I must be the only one who actually _likes_ the taste of kale...





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love kale!!


 
Me too!  I make kale chips all the time.



Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was wondering. My hair is like her old hair, it can get thick and almost bushy looking, if I don't use a straightening iron or do a good blow dry... or if it's humid. That's what she _had_... I see that old hair of hers and I recognize it! (But I have pretty blond highlights.  )
> 
> Now, her hair is really thin. Almost too thin, but we won't know because she has her hairdresser doing her hair daily, so it always looks beautiful... but it is so much _thinner,_ nevertheless...
> 
> *Do you season them or use some extra virgin olive olive before they go into the oven?*


 
I put them in a bowl and drizzle a little extrra virgin olive oil and a dab of sea salt.  Sometimes I'll sprinkle just a little paprika.  Then spread them out on a baking sheet and pop them in the oven!


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> Me too!  I make kale chips all the time.
> I put them in a bowl and drizzle a little extrra virgin olive oil and a dab of sea salt.  Sometimes I'll sprinkle just a little paprika.  Then spread them out on a baking sheet and pop them in the oven!


Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston enjoys the dog days of summer with Rhys Ifans on set of new movie
*

Jennifer Aniston might as well just do a remake of romantic comedy Must Love Dogs.
The 44-year-old old self-confessed crazy dog lady was in heaven on the set of her new film Squirrels To The Nuts on Wednesday.
The actress took to the streets of New York with a brand new furry co-star, and was loving every minute of it.






Four legged friends: Jennifer Aniston and Rhys  Ifans got some furry co-stars on the set of Squirrels To The Nuts in New  York on Wednesday

For the scene Jennifer's character got to walk a giant German shepard, who seemed extremely responsive to the actress.
Meanwhile  her human co-star Rhys Ifans got a much smaller version, walking a tiny  Brussels griffon - the dog made famous by movie As Good As It Gets.
Jen has been filming almost every day for the comedy about a Broadway musical director who falls for a prostitute.





Not ready for his close up: As a dog lover the  44-year-old seemed to work well with the pup until it decided it did not  want to be photographed

  While not a lot is known  about Jennifer's character except that she is a therapist, the role  does require the star to have short brown hair.
Instead  of going the chop, Jennifer has had a short brown wavy bob designed  especially for her so she can quickly get into the role each day.
On  Tuesday, she slipped into her wig and expensive looking black dress  that was cinched in at the waist with a belt with a gold buckle.





New do: The star's character has short hair but instead of going the chop Jen has been wearing a wig on set each day


The button down dress showed off Jen's very tanned legs as well as her simple but stylish ankle strap heels.
Looking like any New York woman, the 44-year-old sported large black sunglasses.
Earlier in the day star arrived on set in a different look wearing jeans and a white T-shirt.

Little black dress: The button down dress showed off Jen's very tanned legs as well as her simple but stylish ankle strap heels

However, the Wanderlast  actress managed to make the run of the mill causal outfit of jeans and a  T-shirt into a not so humble ensemble.
Teaming the blue jeans with a pair of wedge sandals the star strutted her stuff as she headed to the make-up trailer.
Jennifer  recently revealed she ate nothing but lean protein and kale to get into  shape to play a stripper in We're The Millers and it seems the hard  work paid off as she looked great in both outfits.









 Quick change: Earlier in the day star arrived on set in a different look wearing jeans and a white T-shirt







Crowning glory: Jennifer made the look more summery adding a straw fedora hat


All in all, it was a great day at the office for the Marley And Me actress who has often spoken about her love for dogs.
Jennifer  has three dogs, a white shepherd named Dolly, a pittbull named Pooma -  who is her fiance Justin Theroux's dog - and the couple recently adopted  a black and white pittbull mix named Sophie.
Until recently the actress had another dog Norman who was her constant companion.





Easy rider: While his wife-to-be hard was at  work, Justin spent his day enjoying his favorite pastime - riding the  streets on his motorbike


Sadly the dog died last  year and left devastated by the Welsh corgi's death the star had  Norman&#8217;s name tattooed on the inside of her right foot, in honour of  their many years together.
While his wife-to-be hard was at work, Justin spent his day enjoying his favorite pastime - riding the streets on his motorbike.
The  motorcycle mad 41-year-old is so into his bikes he has one in New York  and another at his new home of Los Angeles, California, where he lives  with fiancee Jennifer Aniston.





Ready to ride: The 41-year-old looked the part wearing black jeans and a leather jacket


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Rhys-Ifans-set-new-movie.html#ixzz2afBoXNLc 
​


----------



## shoegal27

I love Jen but I don't think she's a talented actress, = why IMHO, she needs to strip.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's adequate for the lame roles she seems to choose. Wish she'd do more drama roles, I liked Derailed ok.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she's a good actress she's just always in the same darn movie. It works for her though, so why rock the boat I suppose.


----------



## keychain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she's adequate for the lame roles she seems to choose. Wish she'd do more drama roles, I liked Derailed ok.



I agree. I'd like her to do either something action or a real comedy, not a romcom.


----------



## lulu212121

Is that really how her skin looks (3rd picture)?  I never realized her skin was so splotchy. Is that damage from her years of tanning?

I'm referring to post #5136, Swanky's, the photos of her in the white t-shirt.


----------



## Swanky

the 3rd pic you said? She's in stage make up.


----------



## SophiaLee

She looks like a man in drag. Sorry


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sophialee said:


> she looks like a man in drag. Sorry




lol, yes.


----------



## Nat

SophiaLee said:


> She looks like a man in drag. Sorry


Haha!! You're not sorry, SL :greengrin:


----------



## lulu212121

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the 3rd pic you said? She's in stage make up.


 
No. Sorry. The 6th picture (close up) down of your post with the white t-shirt & straw hat. Just wondering if that is really her skin untouched.


----------



## SophiaLee

Nat said:


> Haha!! You're not sorry, SL :greengrin:



No, I'm not m


----------



## vimrod

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think she's a good actress she's just always in the same darn movie. It works for her though, so why rock the boat I suppose.



Really? How so? She's been in some pretty diverse movies and taken on more than a few different roles. _Object of My Affection, Derailed, The Good Girl, Friends With Money, The Break-Up _(unpopular opinion alert: probably my most favourite performance by her over and above _The Good Girl), Horrible Bosses_. I think she gets unfairly tarnished with the rom-com queen role and while she's done a lot of those types of roles, it's not more or less so than a Julia Roberts, Sandra Bullock, Meg Ryan (in her time), etc. I see this criticism a lot especially towards actresses, yet male actors like Samuel L Jackson, Matthew McConaughey, Hugh Grant, Jason Statham, Colin Firth, Seth Rogan, Alec Baldwin etc are all guilty of playing themselves/same role over and over yet they're given a pass. Hell even acclaimed female actors like Cate Blanchett tend to stick to what they know. Cate almost always tends to the dramatic period pieces, Zooey Deschanel has made a career of being quirky/pixiedustgirl or whatever that trope is known as, Jodie Foster is always a strong, brave, go-it-alone type. Pretty much most of Hollywood makes their living this way. They find a niche and stick it out. I think that Jennifer actually has more of a varied catalogue than people give her credit for.


----------



## Grace123

vimrod said:


> Really? How so? She's been in some pretty diverse movies and taken on more than a few different roles. _Object of My Affection, Derailed, The Good Girl, Friends With Money, The Break-Up _(unpopular opinion alert: probably my most favourite performance by her over and above _The Good Girl), Horrible Bosses_. I think she gets unfairly tarnished with the rom-com queen role and while she's done a lot of those types of roles, it's not more or less so than a Julia Roberts, Sandra Bullock, Meg Ryan (in her time), etc. I see this criticism a lot especially towards actresses, yet male actors like Samuel L Jackson, Matthew McConaughey, Hugh Grant, Jason Statham, Colin Firth, Seth Rogan, Alec Baldwin etc are all guilty of playing themselves/same role over and over yet they're given a pass. Hell even acclaimed female actors like Cate Blanchett tend to stick to what they know. Cate almost always tends to the dramatic period pieces, Zooey Deschanel has made a career of being quirky/pixiedustgirl or whatever that trope is known as, Jodie Foster is always a strong, brave, go-it-alone type. Pretty much most of Hollywood makes their living this way. They find a niche and stick it out. I think that Jennifer actually has more of a varied catalogue than people give her credit for.


----------



## Jayne1

I think it may be because she gets a huge paycheque for mediocre work... ?


----------



## Nat

Great post, *vimrod*! I bet she's laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she's adequate for the lame roles she seems to choose. Wish she'd do more drama roles, I liked Derailed ok.



Yep, she was great in Friends with Money.


----------



## Sweetpea83

SophiaLee said:


> She looks like a man in drag. Sorry



Lmao! This made my morning..thanks!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

vimrod said:


> Really? How so? She's been in some pretty diverse movies and taken on more than a few different roles. _Object of My Affection, Derailed, The Good Girl, Friends With Money, The Break-Up _(unpopular opinion alert: probably my most favourite performance by her over and above _The Good Girl), Horrible Bosses_. I think she gets unfairly tarnished with the rom-com queen role and while she's done a lot of those types of roles, it's not more or less so than a Julia Roberts, Sandra Bullock, Meg Ryan (in her time), etc. I see this criticism a lot especially towards actresses, yet male actors like Samuel L Jackson, Matthew McConaughey, Hugh Grant, Jason Statham, Colin Firth, Seth Rogan, Alec Baldwin etc are all guilty of playing themselves/same role over and over yet they're given a pass. Hell even acclaimed female actors like Cate Blanchett tend to stick to what they know. Cate almost always tends to the dramatic period pieces, Zooey Deschanel has made a career of being quirky/pixiedustgirl or whatever that trope is known as, Jodie Foster is always a strong, brave, go-it-alone type. Pretty much most of Hollywood makes their living this way. They find a niche and stick it out. I think that Jennifer actually has more of a varied catalogue than people give her credit for.



We're basically  saying the same thing. I don't blame her at all for playing the same roles. It works for her and most others. Like I said why rock the boat? I wouldn't call her list varied though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SophiaLee said:


> She looks like a man in drag. Sorry


----------



## Grace123

Then I wanna look like a man in drag too!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Aniston: 'We're the Millers' NYC Premiere!*

Jennifer Aniston keeps it classy chic while attending the premiere of her latest film Were the Millers held at The Ziegfeld Theatre on Wednesday (August 1) in New York City.

The 44-year-old actress was seen receiving a kiss on the head from her co-star Jason Sudeikis on the red carpet.

Earlier in the day, Jennifer was spotted enjoying a game of Pictionary while promoting the film on Late Night With Jimmy Fallon.

Check out Jennifer talking about being a nudist on Chelsea Lately.



http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/01/jennifer-aniston-were-the-milliers-nyc-premiere/


----------



## karo

She looked stunning at the premiere! Love the dress


----------



## pinkstars

I don't like it when she smiles without showing her teeth, but when she does, she is gorgeous.

I've been a fan of Jennifer since her Friends days, and her image hasn't change one bit. I've watched all of her movies and I think she has a great body. I also want hair like her.


----------



## bisousx

She looks awful in the closeup! Remind me to stay out of the sun..


----------



## Swanky

I think for 44 she looks pretty good!  She does worship the sun, you can tell, unfortunately.


----------



## lulu212121

bisousx said:


> She looks awful in the closeup! Remind me to stay out of the sun..


 
That's what I was wondering in my post where she is wearing the white shirt with hat. I had no idea that her skin was that splotchy. I could never understand how she could be such a sunbather & never have damage after all these years. I see she does after all.  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think for 44 she looks pretty good!  *She does worship the sun, you can tell, unfortunately*.


 
That's what I was trying to figure out in my previous posts where I had quoted you. I wasn't sure if her skin really looked that bad.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think it's bad at all, it's not discolored I don't think. I think that was shadows. She has a couple of deep lines. She seems to be fine w/ them, she's growing old pretty gracefully I think. Especially compared to Courteney Cox.


----------



## terebina786

I think she looks great!


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She doesn't change her style much, but a lot of other female celebs and very few males do.  I think of Angelina because I just read a few posts in her thread, but also Kate Middleton, Reese, Sandra Bullock, etc. . . minor tweaks here and there but pretty timeless styles.  None are really cutting edge w/ their risk taking in fashion or beauty.   People like to pick at Jen more it seems.





Angelia literally wears the same thing
Kate Middleton kinda has to be a boring dresser
Yeah neither does Reese
but none of these women are women i take style cues from so their "sameness" doesnt bother me
most women have stuff that they like and they wear it lol

I think Sandra Bullock does change her style quite a bit though


----------



## LADC_chick

So. That silk eggplant number she's wearing at the premiere... Why do I feel as though it's a (transparent) ploy to get people speculating about a pregnancy? Now that she's with Justin, Jennifer can't play her time-tested "I'm going to make people think I'm sexing it up with my male co-star" game so it's this dress thing?

I read recently that she threw shade at Katie Couric. I'm no Couric fan, but in response to Chelsea Handler, who I swear gets off on fanning the flames of conflict, saying that Katie asked Chelsea about Jennifer's engagement, Jennfier said something like, "What is Katie? Is she tabloidy? Is she a journalist?" Which, you know, if you're on Chelsea Handler's show AND you have your guy, Huvane, releasing stories to the ultimate tabloid, People magazine, you probably shouldn't act like you're above tabloids. Tabloids, and not her indistinguishable movies, have kept Jennifer relevant.


----------



## jokester

She does the belly at almost all her premiere. I mean she was pictured earlier in a tight black dress and she was all spanx out but let it hang later that night.


----------



## Jayne1

LADC_chick said:


> So.* That silk eggplant number she's wearing at the premiere... Why do I feel as though it's a (transparent) ploy to get people speculating about a pregnancy?* Now that she's with Justin, Jennifer can't play her time-tested "I'm going to make people think I'm sexing it up with my male co-star" game so it's this dress thing?
> 
> I read recently that she threw shade at Katie Couric. I'm no Couric fan, but in response to Chelsea Handler, who I swear gets off on fanning the flames of conflict, saying that Katie asked Chelsea about Jennifer's engagement, Jennfier said something like, "What is Katie? Is she tabloidy? Is she a journalist?" Which, you know, if you're on Chelsea Handler's show AND you have your guy, Huvane, releasing stories to the ultimate tabloid, People magazine, you probably shouldn't act like you're above tabloids. Tabloids, and not her indistinguishable movies, have kept Jennifer relevant.


I was thinking the same thing!

You can't see him when the crop the pictures for the style magazines, but her publicist Stephen Huvane, is right there, by her side, when you pan out. He's always there.  They created this storyline for her, it sells covers. She stays relevant, as you said. 

But it's getting tiresome, isn't it.  Same old, same old. How many times can they want the media to speculate if she's pregnant or is she's happy.


----------



## limom

http://dlisted.com/2013/08/01/you-know-where-this-is-going/

Heres Jennifer Aniston at the premiere of another one of her movies that Ill probably watch in a few years on basic cable when its late at night, Im vulnerable and need something to do while inhaling two bags of Milanos. So whenever Jennifer Anistons got a premiere, she puts on some tight satin dress and makes sure her next cover of UsWeekly is bumping all the way out. I see you, Aniston, and I see your first trimester Beyonce brand pillow baby. Or maybe thats a bag of gin and its attached to a straw that sticks out of the top of her dress so she can suck on it and get ****-faced while watching her mess of a movie. Thats totally it.
Even though that dress is a STUNT QUEEN prop and shes only wearing it because she wants everyone to think shes knocked up with an entire child army that will take down St. Angies child army, I sort of like that dress. That line across her chest makes it look like her tits are squinting. No, Im not stoned. I think.


----------



## Swanky

lol!!!  People are so analytical


----------



## LADC_chick

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> You can't see him when the crop the pictures for the style magazines, but her publicist Stephen Huvane, is right there, by her side, when you pan out. He's always there.  They created this storyline for her, it sells covers. She stays relevant, as you said.
> 
> *But it's getting tiresome, isn't it.  Same old, same old. How many times can they want the media to speculate if she's pregnant or is she's happy.*


I always say that she got herself in this mess with that Vanity Fair interview eight years back. You can't do that kind of interview, which seemed calculated to amp up the "Poor, poor Jen" factor, and then be surprised that the headlines chasing you for the rest of your life have nothing to do with your career (unless it's to talk about how you got naked for a role or showed "range" by coloring your hair brown or wearing a Tootsie wig) but with your love life and whether you will ever have children.




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!!!  People are so analytical


Shall I insert a pithy comment to get the thread back on track? OK. How's this? I love Jen's nail color at the premiere! Anyone have an idea the color name?


----------



## Swanky

Nah, lol!  No need, I was thinking it as I read a few threads this morning.
Jen never seems  to have a super flat belly, most of her fitted dresses show that, so it doesn't occur to me that it's a "plan".

eta: I did go back and look, your question piqued my curiosity.  It is pretty! I love wintry, dark colors!


----------



## MarieG

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!!!  People are so analytical



lol seriously!


----------



## SophiaLee

She's 44, the pregnancy rumors should be stopping soon.


----------



## Jayne1

LADC_chick said:


> Shall I insert a pithy comment to get the thread back on track? OK. How's this? I love Jen's nail color at the premiere! Anyone have an idea the color name?


Just insert a "she looks good."  You can use the word 'great' if you don't like the word, 'good.'


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't think she looks pregnant, but I do think it looks like she's put on a little weight, and thats not neccessarily a BAD thing.  I've noticed that her face looks fuller in recent pics, and her arms even look heavier.  IMO, she looks like most women in their mid-40s look -- things start getting looser, rounder, a little "chubbier"  Nothing wrong with that.  Perhaps she's finally in a happy, satisfying relationship and is confident enough to put on a little weight without the fear of looking like she's letting herself go.

I still think she's beautiful and I enjoy watching her movies and interviews (I also watch FRIENDS reruns when they play overnight -- I enjoy that show as much today as I did when it was originally on!).  I also like the fact that she doesn't mind being photographed wearing the same dress or shoes or carrying the same bag she wore the day before, last week -- or even years ago!  Makes her seem more "normal"

(I DON'T like how she looks in that short brown wig and can't figure out for the life of me why anyone would hire Jennfer Anison only to cover her trademark locks in that awful, dreary wig -- unless it's part of the movie)


----------



## Jayne1

LADC_chick said:


> I always say that she got herself in this mess with that Vanity Fair interview eight years back. You can't do that kind of interview, which seemed calculated to amp up the "Poor, poor Jen" factor, and then be surprised that the headlines chasing you for the rest of your life have nothing to do with your career (unless it's to talk about how you got naked for a role or showed "range" by coloring your hair brown or wearing a Tootsie wig) but with your love life and whether you will ever have children.
> 
> Shall I insert a pithy comment to get the thread back on track? OK. How's this? I love Jen's nail color at the premiere! Anyone have an idea the color name?


See, I think it's a mess they (and I always include her publicist, Stephen Huvane in this) actually like... because they are keeping the cycle going.

First, they start the rumour and then she gets to deny it.  I don't really care, in that I will always like her eyes and hair and figure and admire her casual style, I even love her taste in home renovations... but I do see how they are manipulating the media and it's actually fairly simple. Start the rumour, deny the rumour. 

This is especially good for keeping her in the news, during an off year, when she has nothing to promote.

To the posters who say I don't like her, please don't. I love how she looks, but sometimes I like to discuss how celebrities play the game...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> So. That silk eggplant number she's wearing at the premiere... Why do I feel as though it's a (transparent) ploy to get people speculating about a pregnancy? Now that she's with Justin, Jennifer can't play her time-tested "I'm going to make people think I'm sexing it up with my male co-star" game so it's this dress thing?
> 
> I read recently that she threw shade at Katie Couric. I'm no Couric fan, but in response to Chelsea Handler, who I swear gets off on fanning the flames of conflict, saying that Katie asked Chelsea about Jennifer's engagement, Jennfier said something like, "What is Katie? Is she tabloidy? Is she a journalist?" Which, you know, if you're on Chelsea Handler's show AND you have your guy, Huvane, releasing stories to the ultimate tabloid, People magazine, you probably shouldn't act like you're above tabloids. Tabloids, and not her indistinguishable movies, have kept Jennifer relevant.





Jayne1 said:


> See, I think it's a mess they (and I always include her publicist, Stephen Huvane in this) actually like... because they are keeping the cycle going.
> 
> First, they start the rumour and then she gets to deny it.  I don't really care, in that I will always like her eyes and hair and figure and admire her casual style, I even love her taste in home renovations... but I do see how they are manipulating the media and it's actually fairly simple. Start the rumour, deny the rumour.
> 
> This is especially good for keeping her in the news, during an off year, when she has nothing to promote.
> 
> To the posters who say I don't like her, please don't. I love how she looks, but sometimes I like to discuss how celebrities play the game...





What do you ladies think of this? If she hadn't been dumped by Brad all those years ago, where would she be now? That was the best thing to happen to her careerwise, despite it being a terrible, sad situation in her personal life. She gets to ride the "Poor Jen" persona all these years later and her interviews keep feeding it.


----------



## iluvmybags

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What do you ladies think of this? If she hadn't been dumped by Brad all those years ago, where would she be now? That was the best thing to happen to her careerwise, despite it being a terrible, sad situation in her personal life. She gets to ride the "Poor Jen" persona all these years later and her interviews keep feeding it.


 
I don't think it would have changed anything.  I like her because of who she is -- how she looks, dresses, acts, her humor and the types of movies she makes.  I loved her on FRIENDS and I still enjoy watching her now. She's always been one of the few celebrities I would love to meet.  I don't know why, but I find her very relatable for some reason.  I can't put my finger on the reason why, but I've always felt like that about her.  I don't like her any more or less because she & Brad Pitt were once married and are now divorced, or because what he may or may not have done.

I don't care for Angelina Jolie, but I didn't care for her before so her relationship with Brad Pitt doesn't play into that at all -- the biggest turnoff for me was her whole brother/sister shannanagans at the Oscars (? Golden Globes?) Then there was the whole Billy Bob Thorton and wearing each other's blood --   If anything, I find her more relatable & "normal" now that she's a mom and in a stable relationship with Brad Pitt -- who happens to be Jennifer Aniston's ex.  

Brad & Jen are just another Hollywood couple who's marriage went south, just like Courtney Cox and David Arquette or Matt LeBlanc and Melissa McKnight, and hundreds of other Hollywood couples.  

(let me ask you this -- do you think the fact that Angelina went public with her mastectomy was a calculated move, to make her look more sympathetic to people who blame her for the downfall/breakup of Brad & Jen's marriage?)


----------



## SophiaLee

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...bump-pictures-were-the-millers_n_3694539.html


When a magazine published the millionth story claiming Jennifer Aniston is pregnant earlier this week, we admit we rolled our eyes. However, our suspicions were raised somewhat when she made an appearance on the red carpet clutching her tummy on Thursday night.

The former 'Friends' star - who has been at the centre of pregnancy rumours for longer than we can remember - was attending the world premiere of her new film 'We're The Millers' in New York, with her tight dress appearing to show a swollen stomach.


Pregnant, or pasta belly? Jennifer Aniston
Now, we don't know if Jen just had a particularly carb-laden lunch, or whether she really is with child, but InTouch magazine recently claimed she has begun IVF treatment with fiancé Justin Theroux.


Jennifer was sporting a slightly swollen stomach at the premiere
A source on the set of film 'Squirrels and Nuts', which she is currently shooting, told the mag: "She definitely seemed to have gained some weight.

"She knows the clock is ticking - she's well aware of it. She's also done her homework. She's explored all methods for having a baby and knows what her options are with IVF. She's educated herself," they added.

Indeed, the figure Jen showed off on the red carpet on Thursday is markedly different to how she appears in 'We're The Millers', where the very-trim star plays a stripper.


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> I don't think it would have changed anything.  I like her because of who she is -- how she looks, dresses, acts, her humor and the types of movies she makes.  I loved her on FRIENDS and I still enjoy watching her now. She's always been one of the few celebrities I would love to meet.  I don't know why, but I find her very relatable for some reason.  I can't put my finger on the reason why, but I've always felt like that about her.  I don't like her any more or less because she & Brad Pitt were once married and are now divorced, or because what he may or may not have done.
> 
> I don't care for Angelina Jolie, but I didn't care for her before so her relationship with Brad Pitt doesn't play into that at all -- the biggest turnoff for me was her whole brother/sister shannanagans at the Oscars (? Golden Globes?) Then there was the whole Billy Bob Thorton and wearing each other's blood --   If anything, I find her more relatable & "normal" now that she's a mom and in a stable relationship with Brad Pitt -- who happens to be Jennifer Aniston's ex.
> 
> Brad & Jen are just another Hollywood couple who's marriage went south, just like Courtney Cox and David Arquette or Matt LeBlanc and Melissa McKnight, and hundreds of other Hollywood couples.
> 
> (let me ask you this -- do you think the fact that Angelina went public with her mastectomy was a calculated move, to make her look more sympathetic to people who blame her for the downfall/breakup of Brad & Jen's marriage?)



Do you consider yourself a good girl/next door type of woman?


----------



## cojordan

She looks beautiful in the last few pics. Love that white dress.


----------



## iluvmybags

limom said:


> Do you consider yourself a good girl/next door type of woman?


 
Me personally?  No -- I'm definitely NOT a "good girl"!!

(maybe "relatable" wasn't the right word -- intriguing, maybe?  I don't know, but I've always been a "fan" and I can't say that's true about many celebrities.  I like some, others I could do without, but I wouldn't consider myself a true "fan" of too many of them,  but I would say that about Jennifer Aniston.  I don't know -- I wish I could explain it!)


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> Me personally?  No -- I'm definitely NOT a "good girl"!!



Well the reason for myself why I prefer Angie is that I appreciate her growth as a woman and her philantropic endeavors regardless of her motives.
As far as Jennifer, she has beautiful hair and eyes and dress appropriately at all times but she is too predictable for my taste and does nothing to advance mankind.
However, she keeps it light and it s a nice quality to posess.


----------



## Swanky

I just can't believe she's so polarizing. It's confusing.


----------



## iluvmybags

limom said:


> Well the reason for myself why I prefer Angie is that I appreciate her growth as a woman and her philantropic endeavors regardless of her motives.
> As far as Jennifer, she has beautiful hair and eyes and dress appropriately at all times but she is too predictable for my taste and does nothing to advance mankind.
> However, she keeps it light and it s a nice quality to posess.


 

But do you really think it's an actor's obligation to "advance mankind"?  I mean, they're in the entertainment business, not politics or religion.

I'm not saying that I don't admire the work that some celebrities do -- Angelina Jolie is one of them, Brad Pitt too -- Ellen Degeneres, Sharon Stone, Elton John (off the top of my head) -- but I don't like or dislike a celebrity because of their charitable causes or work outside the entertainment industry

That said, I do agree that Angelina has done a complete turnaround with her life and I really do admire her, I'm just not a fan.


----------



## KatsBags

iluvmybags said:


> (let me ask you this -- do you think the fact that Angelina went public with her mastectomy was a calculated move, to make her look more sympathetic to people who blame her for the downfall/breakup of Brad & Jen's marriage?)



I don't think so. 

I think she did it to truly raise awareness about breast cancer.

If you'd asked the majority of women what they know about her, I think the whole Brad/Jennifer/Angelina triangle would be pretty far down on the list. Most people aren't as "obsessed" as we are... I mean that completely tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But what does this discussion have to do with Angelina anyway? Why bring her in? Just because some of us aren't Jen fans it doesn't mean we bring her ex arch-romantic-rival/whatever into it...


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But what does this discussion have to do with Angelina anyway? Why bring her in? Just because some of us aren't Jen fans it doesn't mean we bring her ex arch-romantic-rival/whatever into it...



Meh, it seems like a suitable rainy lazy afternoon convo.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> Meh, it seems like a suitable rainy lazy afternoon convo.



Warm morning here


----------



## KatsBags

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Warm morning here



Here, too.

Just waiting on my daughter. We're going to lunch and to see a movie.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

KatsBags said:


> Here, too.
> 
> Just waiting on my daughter. *We're going to lunch and to see a movie.*



Me too! (Not a Jen movie    )


----------



## KatsBags

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Me too! (Not a Jen movie    )



Not a Jen movie here, either


----------



## AEGIS

of course she wears things to get ppl talking
of course she's analytical about what she wears/what she wants ppl to think/etc
only a complete moron wouldn't be when your whole livelihood relies upon ppl talking/speculating about you
she knows her career at this moment is not based on talent
let's be real


----------



## LADC_chick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nah, lol!  No need, I was thinking it as I read a few threads this morning.
> Jen never seems  to have a super flat belly, most of her fitted dresses show that, so it doesn't occur to me that it's a "plan".
> 
> eta: I did go back and look, your question piqued my curiosity.  It is pretty! I love wintry, dark colors!


My sarcasm aside, I do actually like the nail color.



SophiaLee said:


> She's 44, the pregnancy rumors should be stopping soon.


With Halle getting pregnant at 46, I think we still have a couple more years of Jennifer pregnancy rumors and speculation. 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I just can't believe she's so polarizing. It's confusing.


Honestly, I think that Vanity Fair interview is what did it for me. I was a Friends fan, and while I was a Monica fan (her neurotic behavior cracked me up), I didn't think negatively or positively of Jennifer (or Rachel, for the matter). I liked her as part of the ensemble, and I even enjoyed The Object of My Affection, She's the One, and Picture Perfect. That VF interview, though, just annoyed me. And I know it's because personally I don't have much patience for wallowing in misery and that's what that entire interview felt like. On top of that, she's got people around her who either exploit that (Huvane) or help fan the flames (Chelsea Handler), which adds to me thinking that Jennifer enjoys that whole thing a lot.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> My sarcasm aside, I do actually like the nail color.
> 
> 
> With Halle getting pregnant at 46, I think we still have a couple more years of Jennifer pregnancy rumors and speculation.
> 
> Honestly, I think that Vanity Fair interview is what did it for me. I was a Friends fan, and while I was a Monica fan (her neurotic behavior cracked me up), I didn't think negatively or positively of Jennifer (or Rachel, for the matter). I liked her as part of the ensemble, and I even enjoyed The Object of My Affection, She's the One, and Picture Perfect. That VF interview, though, just annoyed me. And I know it's because personally I don't have much patience for wallowing in misery and that's what that entire interview felt like. On top of that, she's got people around her who either exploit that (Huvane) or help fan the flames (Chelsea Handler), which adds to me thinking that Jennifer enjoys that whole thing a lot.





She acts like she doesn't want the attention but it seems she knows exactly what she's doing to get people talking. She's adept at pushing the right buttons to remain in the spotlight. Witness her using her personal life each time she has a movie to promote.


----------



## bisbee

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She acts like she doesn't want the attention but it seems she knows exactly what she's doing to get people talking. She's adept at pushing the right buttons to remain in the spotlight. Witness her using her personal life each time she has a movie to promote.



And why the hell not?  People are so interested in her personal life - why SHOULDN'T she exploit that interest when promoting a movie?

Like her or not - I don't care - but I really, really don't believe she chose that dress because it makes her look like she has a belly, and people will speculate whether or not she's pregnant for the umpteenth time.  She's 44, she quit smoking.  Certainly enough reason right there for a not very flat stomach in a shiny satin dress!


----------



## labelwhore04

I personally love Jennifer Aniston movies and although she plays basically the same role, it's what she does best. I couldn't care less about her personal life though, she's not that interesting to me.


----------



## Swanky

That's why I said I'm surprised by her being so polarizing!  She's not that interesting, lol!
Seems like a cute, not beautiful, normal enough girl to me.  Nothing  extreme.


----------



## scarlet555

A little belly, I'm glad Jen isn't afraid to dress and shape her curve.


----------



## Lena186

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But what does this discussion have to do with Angelina anyway? Why bring her in? Just because some of us aren't Jen fans it doesn't mean we bring her ex arch-romantic-rival/whatever into it...



I totally agree, I like Jen and never liked Angelina. But I just think these two moved with their lives and took two separate paths.So let's give them a break!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jennifer Aniston leaves a Were the Millers press conference on Saturday (August 3) in New York City.

The 44-year-old actress was spotted later in the day leaving that same press conference in a different outfit.

Jennifers longtime hairstylist Chris McMillan recently shared a pic of the duo, makeup free! Best #friends #no makeup #girl-time &#128107;, Chris captioned the picture.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/03/jennifer-anistons-hairstylist-shares-her-makeup-free-pic/


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Aniston leaves a Were the Millers press conference on Saturday (August 3) in New York City.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress was spotted later in the day leaving that same press conference in a different outfit.
> 
> Jennifers longtime hairstylist Chris McMillan recently shared a pic of the duo, makeup free! Best #friends #no makeup #girl-time &#128107;, Chris captioned the picture.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/03/jennifer-anistons-hairstylist-shares-her-makeup-free-pic/



Crap! Now I want that bag too, just as much as I want the Tom Ford bag. :banghead:


----------



## wantitneedit

can anyone id the bag, i'm assuming Chanel?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's why I said I'm surprised by her being so polarizing!  She's not that interesting, lol!
> Seems like a cute, not beautiful, normal enough girl to me.  Nothing  extreme.



I think that is what makes her so polarizing and interesting, that despite average looks and talent, she is (or was?) one of the biggest starts in the world, snagged Brad Pitt, etc.


----------



## MarieG

lanasyogamama said:


> I think that is what makes her so polarizing and interesting, that despite average looks and talent, she is (or was?) one of the biggest starts in the world, snagged Brad Pitt, etc.



I knew sooooo many guys who were crazy about Rachel from friends. She definitely seems to be the kind of girl guys go crazy for. I think girls can't relate to that.


----------



## Lena186

I've never seen Brad Pitt as a pretty boy! I don't think he's that handsome, yet he's okay IMHO. On the other hand yes Jennifer was very popular and loved as Rachel. I think it's a matter of point of view some people believe that Brad looks nice and other don't.same thing goes with Jen or even anybody on earth


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> But do you really think it's an actor's obligation to "advance mankind"?  I mean, they're in the entertainment business, not politics or religion.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It is in no way anyone's obligation to "advance mankind"but since so much was given for someone so average why not paying forward?
> Especially in that type of jobs with so much down time.....
> But on the positive JA revamped my favorite hair product line......
> So she is contributing to my sulfate free good hair day.


----------



## lanasyogamama

MarieG said:


> I knew sooooo many guys who were crazy about Rachel from friends. She definitely seems to be the kind of girl guys go crazy for. I think girls can't relate to that.



Yup, I think Brittany Spears had the same thing going on in her day, relatable hotness


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What do you ladies think of this? If she hadn't been dumped by Brad all those years ago, where would she be now? That was the best thing to happen to her careerwise, despite it being a terrible, sad situation in her personal life. She gets to ride the "Poor Jen" persona all these years later and her interviews keep feeding it.


I think she met Brad Pitt and catapulted from being a very cute, very relatable actress on a popular TV show to being part of an A list couple.

When the relationship broke up, her publicist did everything he could think of to keep her A list status and positioned her as the victim... it sells covers you have to admit.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> I think she met Brad Pitt and catapulted from being a very cute, very relatable actress on a popular TV show to being part of an A list couple.
> 
> When the relationship broke up, her publicist did everything he could think of to keep her A list status and positioned her as the victim... it sells covers you have to admit.



And reminds the public that she was the one "wronged" in this... No one actually knows what transpired between any of them, it's all speculation just as we're doing here. But Jen did ride the sympathy wave playing the victim and still does.


----------



## Lena186

Jayne1 said:


> I think she met Brad Pitt and catapulted from being a very cute, very relatable actress on a popular TV show to being part of an A list couple.
> 
> When the relationship broke up, her publicist did everything he could think of to keep her A list status and positioned her as the victim... it sells covers you have to admit.



She was already famous and popular when they "broke up", I can't see what's the connection! He's not Anthony Hopkins or Al Pacino


----------



## yogamommi

Lena186 said:


> She was already famous and popular when they "broke up", I can't see what's the connection! He's not Anthony Hopkins or Al Pacino



Everyone has their preferences.  I don't think there's anything attractive about Anthony Hopkins, but that's just my opinion!


----------



## Swanky

I don't know how she's still riding it? She's not controlling the media or anyone's minds here.  It was a huge life event so it's not like she can never ever speak of it again.

I feel badly for anyone who's divorce plays out publicly, especially the way her's went down, ouch.
But I can tell by reading any gossip mag - online or in print - that they add a LOT of descriptive words to evoke certain feelings that have nothing to do w/ the interview given by the celeb.
I read what's in quotes and forget the filler purposefully.

I'm sure all 3 of them would like people to move the he!! on.


----------



## limom

Lena186 said:


> She was already famous and popular when they "broke up", I can't see what's the connection! He's not Anthony Hopkins or Al Pacino



As far as acting chops or good looks?


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Aniston leaves a We&#8217;re the Millers press conference on Saturday (August 3) in New York City.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress was spotted later in the day leaving that same press conference in a different outfit.
> 
> Jennifer&#8216;s longtime hairstylist Chris McMillan recently shared a pic of the duo, makeup free! &#8220;Best #friends #no makeup #girl-time &#55357;&#56427;,&#8221; Chris captioned the picture.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/03/jennifer-anistons-hairstylist-shares-her-makeup-free-pic/



Gorgeous, even without makeup!  I love all of these outfits, shoes, and bags!  Especially that Chanel.


----------



## Charlie

limom said:


> As far as acting chops or good looks?



As in she was "Rachel" of friends for at least four years before meeting Brad. She *was *famous and making bank.


----------



## limom

Charlie said:


> As in she was "Rachel" of friends for at least four years before meeting Brad. She *was *famous and making bank.



I was referring to Al Pacino and Anthony Hopkins but thanks anyway


----------



## Charlie

limom said:


> I was referring to Al Pacino and Anthony Hopkins but thanks anyway



Oh my bad!!


----------



## limom

Charlie said:


> Oh my bad!!



No problem


----------



## Lena186

yogamommi said:


> Everyone has their preferences.  I don't think there's anything attractive about Anthony Hopkins, but that's just my opinion!



I'm not saying they are handsome! I'm saying they are truly great actors. Thus I don't believe that Brad made Jen famous because IMO he is not an incredible actor


----------



## Jayne1

Lena186 said:


> She was already famous and popular when they "broke up", I can't see what's the connection! He's not Anthony Hopkins or Al Pacino


She was famous and popular, but no where near the A list she obtained by hooking up with Brad Pitt. Many would fall from the radar without the A list spouse.  Her publicist made sure she stayed there.


----------



## Lena186

limom said:


> As far as acting chops or good looks?



Their acting for sure!


----------



## limom

Lena186 said:


> I'm not saying they are handsome! I'm saying they are truly great actors. Thus I don't believe that Brad made Jen famous because IMO he is not an incredible actor



A-list TV actress + A-list TV actor= win win for both of them.
And as far as Brad, did you see Inglorious Bastards?
I thought, he was great there.


----------



## Jayne1

Lena186 said:


> I'm not saying they are handsome! I'm saying they are truly great actors. Thus I don't believe that Brad made Jen famous because IMO he is not an incredible actor


I think he is an underrated actor... but more to the point, he was very desirable to many women and a box office draw, so that made him A list.

Is George Clooney an incredible actor?  He often plays himself and he's A list, I think...  I see Pitt and Clooney at the same level of fame...


----------



## Lena186

Jayne1 said:


> She was famous and popular, but no where near the A list she obtained by hooking up with Brad Pitt. Many would fall from the radar without the A list spouse.  Her publicist made sure she stayed there.



Yes for being a "celebrity couple" like no body was interested in Brad and the first actress he was with, I don't recall her name. They were not so under the radar I mean. Thus a couple is formed by two persons not only one.she was already popular for friends and the two being together made them a golden couple as they used to be called be the media.


----------



## Swanky

Brad isn't either of those 2 men either IMO, lol!  This is why I'm confused again at why she's polarizing.  Too bad some people have the need to pick a team {Aniston or Jolie}.  
I loved Inglorious Bastards.

Oy. . .  full circle again ush:


----------



## Lena186

I'm trying to be fair with both of Anj and Jen, since this was brought up already. I  think Anjelina is a very good actress...bone collector, taking lives...etc. and I so like Jen in friends and all the romantic comedies she was in. Thus I like her as a person being a pleasant personality.Both of their styles are so simple and underrated. Jen has nicer figure and hair,and Anj has nicer eyes and smile ) As per their sense if style it's humble IMO, nothing new, creative or has a wow factor and very predictable. I.e they are not style icons!


----------



## Swanky

Agree w/ all that.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Lena186 said:


> I'm trying to be fair with both of Anj and Jen, since this was brought up already. I  think Anjelina is a very good actress...bone collector, taking lives...etc. and I so like Jen in friends and all the romantic comedies she was in. Thus I like her as a person being a pleasant personality.Both of their styles are so simple and underrated. Jen has nicer figure and hair,and Anj has nicer eyes and smile ) As per their sense if style it's humble IMO, nothing new, creative or has a wow factor and very predictable. I.e they are not style icons!



I agree. I think a lot of people like Jennifer Aniston because she's more relatable perhaps? 

As far as her becoming more A list while she was with Brad, I think that being with him definitely made her more high profile and cemented her A list status but with that said she was already a popular TV and film star due to her success on Friends and in various film projects.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Sasha2012 said:


> Jennifer Aniston leaves a Were the Millers press conference on Saturday (August 3) in New York City.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress was spotted later in the day leaving that same press conference in a different outfit.
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/03/jennifer-anistons-hairstylist-shares-her-makeup-free-pic/



She looks really good.


----------



## Lena186

I like those heels!


----------



## vimrod

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What do you ladies think of this? If she hadn't been dumped by Brad all those years ago, where would she be now? That was the best thing to happen to her careerwise, despite it being a terrible, sad situation in her personal life. She gets to ride the "Poor Jen" persona all these years later and her interviews keep feeding it.



How was this the best thing to happen to her careerwise? Or any other 'wise' actually? She was already imploding from the Friends hype when Brad came around, she wasn't some bit player on a sitcom, she was the breakout star, and I say that having loathed Rachel. Also, if I may shed a little light on that Poor Jen persona that people seem to think she loves, this is how the media works: journos and editors create a narrative for celebs, a buzzword that's easy and formulaic and it tends to get used verbatim, true or not. It doesn't take much imagination nor does there have to be truth to the narrative, it just has to be more of the same. Is Jennifer Aniston calling your house saying how she's so sad and miserable cos she can't get over Brad Pitt? No, you get your news the way we all do, by entities that use familiar terms to create an image and aura around someone. No woman wants to be seen as the Poor Me victim who cant move on, do you really think a mega-celebrity like Jennifer is happy with that and according to those in know, encourages her PR to push that image? 

By the way, ex-magazine writer here. I know all the tricks of the trade. One of the editors I worked with once told us in a conference that if you're ever stuck for an angle on a (celeb) story, look out the window, let your mind wander, conceptualise the most outlandish thing you could write, tone it 2 notches and let fly.


----------



## MarieG

Night Lighter said:


> I think jen's talented * runs out of the thread *



Me too. She wouldn't be where she is without any talent


----------



## LADC_chick

Cherrasaki said:


> I agree. I think a lot of people like Jennifer Aniston because she's more relatable perhaps?
> 
> As far as her becoming more A list while she was with Brad, I think that being with him definitely made her more high profile and cemented her A list status* but with that said she was already a popular TV and film star due to her success on Friends and in various film projects.*



Like all of her costars on Friends, they all were doing movies and starring in them. Striking while the iron was hot, of course, but none of them made memorable movies, and this includes Jen. I think that her pairing with Brad helped to solidify the buzz surrounding her because, like it or not, Brad was the big movie star who had been Oscar nominated. I believe that if she'd not paired with Brad, once Friends went off the air, the buzz would have died down and she would be pretty much in the same boat as Courtney Cox and Lisa Kudrow now--former stars of a hit '90s show who are doing things on a smaller TV scale.



vimrod said:


> How was this the best thing to happen to her careerwise? Or any other 'wise' actually? She was already imploding from the Friends hype when Brad came around, she wasn't some bit player on a sitcom, she was the breakout star, and I say that having loathed Rachel. *Also, if I may shed a little light on that Poor Jen persona that people seem to think she loves, this is how the media works: journos and editors create a narrative for celebs*, a buzzword that's easy and formulaic and it tends to get used verbatim, true or not. It doesn't take much imagination nor does there have to be truth to the narrative, it just has to be more of the same. Is Jennifer Aniston calling your house saying how she's so sad and miserable cos she can't get over Brad Pitt? No, you get your news the way we all do, by entities that use familiar terms to create an image and aura around someone. No woman wants to be seen as the Poor Me victim who cant move on, do you really think a mega-celebrity like Jennifer is happy with that and according to those in know, encourages her PR to push that image?
> 
> By the way, ex-magazine writer here. I know all the tricks of the trade. One of the editors I worked with once told us in a conference that if you're ever stuck for an angle on a (celeb) story, look out the window, let your mind wander, conceptualise the most outlandish thing you could write, tone it 2 notches and let fly.



With the help of the people on their payrolls as well. That is a huge part of this game. We know that when a story comes out in People magazine, for example, or In Style that the editors and writers on staff are coordinating with a celebrity's publicist to craft the story. It's how you get labels like "America's Sweetheart" that followed Julia Roberts for years. TMZ-style tabloids operate differently though; there's no pretense on their parts that they work with a publicist to create glowing stories about this celebrity or that.


----------



## iluvmybags

vimrod said:


> How was this the best thing to happen to her careerwise? Or any other 'wise' actually? She was already imploding from the Friends hype when Brad came around, she wasn't some bit player on a sitcom, she was the breakout star, and I say that having loathed Rachel. Also, if I may shed a little light on that Poor Jen persona that people seem to think she loves, this is how the media works: journos and editors create a narrative for celebs, a buzzword that's easy and formulaic and it tends to get used verbatim, true or not. It doesn't take much imagination nor does there have to be truth to the narrative, it just has to be more of the same. Is Jennifer Aniston calling your house saying how she's so sad and miserable cos she can't get over Brad Pitt? No, you get your news the way we all do, by entities that use familiar terms to create an image and aura around someone. No woman wants to be seen as the Poor Me victim who cant move on, do you really think a mega-celebrity like Jennifer is happy with that and according to those in know, encourages her PR to push that image?
> 
> By the way, ex-magazine writer here. I know all the tricks of the trade. One of the editors I worked with once told us in a conference that if you're ever stuck for an angle on a (celeb) story, look out the window, let your mind wander, conceptualise the most outlandish thing you could write, tone it 2 notches and let fly.



Thank you for the "insider" insight! Can you share what mag you wrote for, or did you freelance?


----------



## iluvmybags

limom said:


> iluvmybags said:
> 
> 
> 
> But do you really think it's an actor's obligation to "advance mankind"?  I mean, they're in the entertainment business, not politics or religion.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It is in no way anyone's obligation to "advance mankind"but since so much was given for someone so average why not paying forward?
> Especially in that type of jobs with so much down time.....
> But on the positive JA revamped my favorite hair product line......
> *So she is contributing to my sulfate free good hair day*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> Do you know that Jennifer Aniston doesn't pay it forward?  I know she supposedly does a lot of work for the St. Judes Hospital (I'm guessing that began with her "relationship" Marlo Thomas).  She could also be involved in other projects but chooses not to broadcast or advertise - the fact is, we don't know.  We know what Angie does because she & Brad are constantly being photographed doing it.  They don't hide it.  Perhaps Jen is the opposite.
Click to expand...


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> limom said:
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> Do you know that Jennifer Aniston doesn't pay it forward?  I know she supposedly does a lot of work for the St. Judes Hospital (I'm guessing that began with her "relationship" Marlo Thomas).  She could also be involved in other projects but chooses not to broadcast or advertise - the fact is, we don't know.  We know what Angie does because she & Brad are constantly being photographed doing it.  They don't hide it.  Perhaps Jen is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she is and has the discretion to do it anonymously good for her.
> You are right, she might not choose to publicize her charitable acts.
> 
> Angie is the UNICEF ambassador, being publicized comes with the job.
Click to expand...


----------



## Swanky

Still comparing?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab in that leather skirt outfit.


----------



## twin-fun

iluvmybags said:


> limom said:
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> Do you know that Jennifer Aniston doesn't pay it forward?  I know she supposedly does a lot of work for the St. Judes Hospital (I'm guessing that began with her "relationship" Marlo Thomas).  She could also be involved in other projects but chooses not to broadcast or advertise - the fact is, we don't know.  We know what Angie does because she & Brad are constantly being photographed doing it.  They don't hide it.  Perhaps Jen is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't the point of a charity teaming up with a celebrity to bring publicity to that charity and ultimately raise funds? If nobody knows which charity she works with than she is not doing a good job, IMO. And if I were on the board of that charity I would wonder why we hooked our wagon to Ms Anniston and not someone who will get our name up front and personal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Swanky

A lot of celebs donate time and money and appearances for good causes and charities w/o publicity... as do us normal people.


----------



## limom

twin-fun said:


> iluvmybags said:
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't the point of a charity teaming up with a celebrity to bring publicity to that charity and ultimately raise funds? If nobody knows which charity she works with than she is not doing a good job, IMO. And if I were on the board of that charity I would wonder why we hooked our wagon to Ms Anniston and not someone who will get our name up front and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> http://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/jennifer-aniston
> Americas sweetheart, Jennifer Aniston, is known for her generosity and support of several non-profit organizations.
> 
> The former Friends star is often seen in commercials for St. Jude Children's Research Hospital. Her advocacy for St. Jude began in 2008 with their Thanks and Giving Campaign, which featured several celebrities in prime-time TV ads around the Christmas holiday season. Since 2008 Jennifer has been involved with several campaigns for St. Jude including a recent one in which several celebrities remade the Beatles song, Hey Jude.
> 
> Another charity that Jennifer has been a big supporter of is Friends of El Faro, which improves the lives of children at the Casa Hogar Sion Orphanage in Tijuana. In 2010 Jennifer created the Farita doll in partnership with One&Only Palmilla (a hotel where Jennifer celebrated her birthday in Mexico). The doll was designed and crafted by local artisans and all proceeds were donated to Friends of El Faro.
> 
> The GLAAD Vanguard Award was received by Jennifer in 2007 for her outstanding contributions to increase understanding and awareness of the lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender community. The Vanguard Award is given each year to an entertainer that has significantly promoted gay rights. Aniston was honored to receive the award, which has previous recipients such as Cher, Liza Minnelli and Charlize Theron.
> 
> In 2010 on Earth Day Jennifer teamed up with several other celebrities in The Cove PSA : My Friend is. This was to help stop the slaughter of dolphins and prevent the Japanese people from toxic levels of mercury found in the dolphin meat.
> 
> Additionally in 2010, Jennifer donated $500,000 to the Haiti relief appeal through organizations such as Doctors Without Borders, Partners in Health and AmeriCares. Aniston also took part in the Hope for Haiti Now telethon, which raised over $58 million. Jennifer continued her support of Haiti in 2011 when she purchased an art piece at a Haitian Charity Event for $450,000.
> 
> Jennifer has supported many other non-profit organizations and charities throughout the years, some of which include: hosting the Stand Up To Cancer Show in 2008; directing and starring in a video wit more &#8594;
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/jennifer-aniston#ixzz2b8pncDFq
> Follow us: @looktothestars on Twitter | looktothestarsorg on Facebook
Click to expand...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> twin-fun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The GLAAD Vanguard Award was received by Jennifer in 2007 for her outstanding contributions to increase understanding and awareness of the lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender community. *The Vanguard Award is given each year to an entertainer that has significantly promoted gay rights. Aniston was honored to receive the award, which has previous recipients such as Cher, Liza Minnelli and Charlize Theron.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/jennifer-aniston#ixzz2b8pncDFq
> Follow us: @looktothestars on Twitter | looktothestarsorg on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has she contributed to understanding and awareness? I've yet to read a single interview where she mentions it. She doesn't have to of course, but just wonder how she's contributed to increase awareness, and that too, "outstandingly."
Click to expand...


----------



## Jayne1

MarieG said:


> Me too. She wouldn't be where she is without any talent


I think you are confusing talent with like-ability.  Maybe.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> limom said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has she contributed to understanding and awareness? I've yet to read a single interview where she mentions it. She doesn't have to of course, but just wonder how she's contributed to increase awareness, and that too, "outstandingly."
> 
> 
> 
> It's like those actresses and TV presenters who receive the mother-of-the-year awards.  Those celebrities love to give awards to themselves.
Click to expand...


----------



## limom

twin-fun said:


> iluvmybags said:
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't the point of a charity teaming up with a celebrity to bring publicity to that charity and ultimately raise funds? If nobody knows which charity she works with than she is not doing a good job, IMO. And if I were on the board of that charity I would wonder why we hooked our wagon to Ms Anniston and not someone who will get our name up front and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, besides St Jude nothing is publicized.
> So unless she makes huge monetary donation, that is all for Ms Aniston.
Click to expand...


----------



## DivineMissM

Night Lighter said:


> I think jen's talented * runs out of the thread *



Me too.  I think she's hilarious.  Not just in movies.  Every interview I've seen she's been very witty and funny.



iluvmybags said:


> limom said:
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> Do you know that Jennifer Aniston doesn't pay it forward?  I know she supposedly does a lot of work for the St. Judes Hospital (I'm guessing that began with her "relationship" Marlo Thomas).  She could also be involved in other projects but chooses not to broadcast or advertise - the fact is, we don't know.  We know what Angie does because she & Brad are constantly being photographed doing it.  They don't hide it.  Perhaps Jen is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some celebs support charities because they actually care, and not just for press.
> 
> 
> 
> twin-fun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iluvmybags said:
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't the point of a charity teaming up with a celebrity to bring publicity to that charity and ultimately raise funds? If nobody knows which charity she works with than she is not doing a good job, IMO. And if I were on the board of that charity I would wonder why we hooked our wagon to Ms Anniston and not someone who will get our name up front and personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're an "ambassador" or spokesperson.  But if you just want to donate your time or money then there's no need to publicize it.  Unless you want the pats on the back of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cherrasaki

DivineMissM said:


> Me too.  I think she's hilarious.  Not just in movies.  Every interview I've seen she's been very witty and funny.


I like her in interviews too. I remember seeing her on Oprah's 20th Anniversary interview and I think it was around the time she was divorcing  Brad. But she was so charming and funny and she looked amazing too. Wish I could find the link.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> Like all of her costars on Friends, they all were doing movies and starring in them. Striking while the iron was hot, of course, but none of them made memorable movies, and this includes Jen. I think that her pairing with Brad helped to solidify the buzz surrounding her because, like it or not, Brad was the big movie star who had been Oscar nominated. I believe that if she'd not paired with Brad, once Friends went off the air, the buzz would have died down and she would be pretty much in the same boat as Courtney Cox and Lisa Kudrow now--former stars of a hit '90s show who are doing things on a smaller TV scale.


This.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe. . .  we'll never know.


----------



## MarieG

Jayne1 said:


> I think you are confusing talent with like-ability.  Maybe.



I do think she has talent when it comes to acting. She might not be the best actress out there but you don't get to where she is without any talent. Likeable or not.


----------



## Eva1991

I don't think that her marriage to Brad made her who she is, as some other tpf-ers suggested. She was already starring in a major hit TV show when she got married and made several movies after her divorce. If she wasn't really talented producers wouldn't hire her just becasue she used to be Brad's wife. Hollywood is an industry that doesn't do this kind of favours.


----------



## limom

Eva1991 said:


> I don't think that her marriage to Brad made her who she is, as some other tpf-ers suggested. She was already starring in a major hit TV show when she got married and made several movies after her divorce. If she wasn't really talented producers wouldn't hire her just becasue she used to be Brad's wife. Hollywood is an industry that doesn't do this kind of favours.



No nepotism in Hollywood?


----------



## Grace123

Well there's always the other side of the coin that says the Brange wouldn't be half as popular if it wasn't for JA and the messy breakup. Personally, I think the 3 of them have needed each other to stay relevant because the drama hadn't occurred, most likely none of them would be as press-worthy as they are today.


----------



## LADC_chick

Though Angelina did have some buzz surrounding her before this whole thing (not only for her straight off the wall behavior) because she was an Oscar, SAG, and Golden Globe winner for two different movies. She had already adopted Maddox years before the whole affair and was already working with the UN years before that as well. My point being that I think she would have been here today, doing what she's doing today, even without the sordid mess and even without Brad on her arm, whereas I don't know if I can see that with Jennifer. 

I'm not saying that Jennifer would have stopped acting, but I don't know think that she'd be doing movie after movie or being a tabloid staple without that whole mess and allowing her publicist to talk her into a VF special over it. I think Jennifer would have been, instead, like her other Friends costars today--working on TV show after TV show until one series stuck.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Has Jen ever won any acting awards?


----------



## LADC_chick

I feel like at some point she did when she was on Friends. An Emmy, I want to say.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The media has always been interested in Brad Pitt's love life. So I cannot say that Brad would be irrelevant without Jen/Ang. 

I think JA has good comedic timing. And she is a strong enough actress that she still manages to hold her own when she is paired with horrible scripts and actors. Audiences seem to like he, industry likes her and she has a great machine behind her. So it is not suprising she still gets her fair share of movie work in an ensemble cast.I was surprised when she mentioned recently that she still auditions.

Comedy is her thing. Drama not so much. IMO comedy is harder. 

The production company she formed with Brad was to get her more dramatic roles so she could be considered with the Oscar nominated actresses but that didn't work out.

Though I bet when Bullock won hers she probably still feels good about her chances.


----------



## Grace123

I didn't mean any of them would be TOTALLY irrelevant w/out each other, just that they may not, and that's just speculation, be on every gossip/magazine weekly without the scandal.


----------



## limom

Grace123 said:


> I didn't mean any of them would be TOTALLY irrelevant w/out each other, just that they may not, and that's just speculation, be on every gossip/magazine weekly without the scandal.



They absolutely got value out of all the relationships and the dramas created.


----------



## Swanky

How many years has it been? Why does this discussion feel a decade old?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Because people keep brining it up, I guess.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How many years has it been? Why does this discussion feel a decade old?



It might feel old but it is a recurring one.


----------



## Swanky

I know. . .  just seems odd, like people can't move on.  These 2 females have nothing in common except a male.  They are polar opposites - why keep comparing?


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I know. . .  just seems odd, like people can't move on.  These 2 females have nothing in common except a male.  They are polar opposites - why keep comparing?



Gee, maybe because the participants add to the drama.
For instance, JA hangs out with her former mother in law and get papped and speaks about how being with Brad was all about pot.
She might have moved on IRL but conveniently brings up the subject in interviews when she promotes anything.


----------



## Sweetpea83

SophiaLee said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...bump-pictures-were-the-millers_n_3694539.html
> 
> 
> When a magazine published the millionth story claiming Jennifer Aniston is pregnant earlier this week, we admit we rolled our eyes. However, our suspicions were raised somewhat when she made an appearance on the red carpet clutching her tummy on Thursday night.
> 
> The former 'Friends' star - who has been at the centre of pregnancy rumours for longer than we can remember - was attending the world premiere of her new film 'We're The Millers' in New York, with her tight dress appearing to show a swollen stomach.
> 
> 
> Pregnant, or pasta belly? Jennifer Aniston
> Now, we don't know if Jen just had a particularly carb-laden lunch, or whether she really is with child, but InTouch magazine recently claimed she has begun IVF treatment with fiancé Justin Theroux.
> 
> 
> Jennifer was sporting a slightly swollen stomach at the premiere
> A source on the set of film 'Squirrels and Nuts', which she is currently shooting, told the mag: "She definitely seemed to have gained some weight.
> 
> "She knows the clock is ticking - she's well aware of it. She's also done her homework. She's explored all methods for having a baby and knows what her options are with IVF. She's educated herself," they added.
> 
> Indeed, the figure Jen showed off on the red carpet on Thursday is markedly different to how she appears in 'We're The Millers', where the very-trim star plays a stripper.



This is very interesting info..


----------



## terebina786

limom said:


> Gee, maybe because the participants add to the drama.
> For instance, JA hangs out with her former mother in law and get papped and speaks about how being with Brad was all about pot.
> She might have moved on IRL but conveniently brings up the subject in interviews when she promotes anything.


 
Um Brad was the one that brought up his pot use during his marriage to JA in Esquire most recently and then in Parade in 2011.  I don't think JA's ever spoke of it.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/05/22/brad-pitt-drugs-jennifer-aniston-esquire_n_3317424.html

So yeah, he's still playing the PR game with that relationship.


----------



## Alexenjie

Maybe that is why they have put off the wedding? Having a baby would be a higher priority at her age (for me) then a wedding which can happen any time,


----------



## Swanky

Jen hung out w/ her former MIL when last?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> Gee, maybe because the participants add to the drama.
> For instance, JA hangs out with her former mother in law and get papped and speaks about how being with Brad was all about pot.
> She might have moved on IRL but conveniently brings up the subject in interviews when she promotes anything.


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> Um Brad was the one that brought up his pot use during his marriage to JA in Esquire most recently and then in Parade in 2011.  I don't think JA's ever spoke of it.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/05/22/brad-pitt-drugs-jennifer-aniston-esquire_n_3317424.html
> 
> So yeah, he's still playing the PR game with that relationship.




Oh Tristan!
Imo, the three of them are doing it.


----------



## AEGIS

the comparison is made bc Jen's agent knows it's really the most interesting thing about her..Jen is not an interesting person and doesn't seem multifaceted....it was and will continue to be a huge Hollywood scandal that benefits ALL participants in terms of publicity...if she had done other interesting things it would be forgotten...but she hasn't...i doubt she cares all that much...she should know how her bread is buttered


----------



## lulu212121

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jen hung out w/ her former MIL when last?


 
I don't know when they hung out last, but there was rumors last fall about inviting her ex MIL to her wedding. I do know they have had quite the friendship long after the divorce.


----------



## Swanky

Rumors.... Jen isn't talking, Anj isn't either...
Brad is. People will blame Jen for eternity. Odd.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Rumors.... Jen isn't talking, Anj isn't either...
> Brad is. People will blame Jen for eternity. Odd.


Tristan can do no wrong.


----------



## Grace123

limom said:


> Tristan can do no wrong.



Have to agree with that! :thumbup:


----------



## anitalilac

limom said:


> Tristan can do no wrong.



Hahaha


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How many years has it been? Why does this discussion feel a decade old?


In terms of Pitt -- it was her stepping stone to the A list. 


AEGIS said:


> the comparison is made bc Jen's agent knows it's really the most interesting thing about her..Jen is not an interesting person and doesn't seem multifaceted....it was and will continue to be a huge Hollywood scandal that benefits ALL participants in terms of publicity...if she had done other interesting things it would be forgotten...but she hasn't...i doubt she cares all that much...she should know how her bread is buttered


Completely agree.

By the way, in the new Glamour magazine, where she poses on the cover, as she does when she has a move to promote, she says that Justin has great parental instincts.

Then we see her on the red carpet with a little pouf in the stomach area and she's got her hand on her belly.

Any opinions?


----------



## vimrod

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you for the "insider" insight! Can you share what mag you wrote for, or did you freelance?



Mainly womens' magazines in the UK, and two tabloid magazines in the US which I cant really name because I'm still involved in media. But yeah, it's amazing the machinations behind the scene, I remember being fresh out of journalism school when I did my first internship and was so appalled at the seedy side of magazines and how economical they can be with the truth in favour of a formula.


----------



## Swanky

^^ she often has a small pooch. She's not 22 anymore or underweight.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/12/jennifer-aniston-addresses-baby-wedding-rumors/

*Jennifer Aniston Addresses Baby & Wedding Rumors!*

Jennifer Aniston is cute and chic while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Monday (August 12) in Los Angeles.

Over the weekend, the 44-year-old actress threw a star-studded birthday bash for her fiance Justin Theroux, who turned 42.

Jennifer recently addressed rumors about her future wedding to Justin and having a baby.

It does feel a bit like theyve exhausted the question, and also the speculations. Its all been pretty much exhausted, Jennifer said to Australian radio show The Kyle and Jackie O Show (NY Daily News). Why not just wait until we actually get to have the fun of announcing something, who wants to play the guessing game, whether it be (a) family wedding, this, that, the other thing.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^She looks great, what a beautiful scarf!


----------



## vimrod

Jayne1 said:


> In terms of Pitt -- it was her stepping stone to the A list.
> 
> Completely agree.
> 
> By the way, in the new Glamour magazine, where she poses on the cover, as she does when she has a move to promote, she says that Justin has great parental instincts.
> 
> Then we see her on the red carpet with a little pouf in the stomach area and she's got her hand on her belly.
> 
> Any opinions?



Kinda ironic that some seem to be of the opinion that Jennifer herself keeps this pregnancy chat going when in fact here you are actively trying to make fetch happen yourself. So what if she says Justin has great parental instincts? I'm sure he has, I'm sure a lot of people do. He's her boyfriend, she talks about him. My opinion? Until I see Jennifer Aniston actively birthing a baby, her uterus is her business. 

Jennifer recently addressed rumors about her future wedding to Justin and having a baby.

*It does feel a bit like theyve exhausted the question, and also the  speculations. Its all been pretty much exhausted, Jennifer said to  Australian radio show The Kyle and Jackie O Show (NY Daily News). Why  not just wait until we actually get to have the fun of announcing  something, who wants to play the guessing game, whether it be (a) family  wedding, this, that, the other thing. 	*

In the interests of moving this topic along, did anyone else really dislike Rachel in _Friends?_ It's the oddest thing, she was my least favourite cast member, I always felt like she was such a douche to Ross, but damned if I didn't root for them together.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has been not wanting to talk yet talk about her womb for 20 years. Go to move. She knows what she is doing.


----------



## berrydiva

She doesn't want kids, I think that's clear at this point.


----------



## KatsBags

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't want kids, I think that's clear at this point.



Exactly!

I don't think they'll ever get married, either... which is fine, too.

She knows, though, that her fans love the marriage and baby speculation, so she (or her team) do things to keep up the "chatter"... dresses that show her not -really- flat stomach (OMG...Jen's pregnant!)... big party for her boyfriend (OMG... they're getting married!). 

She and her team are rather skilled at keeping her in the spotlight, considering what most people think she's a "lackluster" actress.


----------



## LADC_chick

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't want kids, I think that's clear at this point.



That's what's so interesting about all of this. Maybe there was a point in time when she wanted children (or a child), but I think she may not want children now and she won't (or her people are pressuring her not to) say that. It would break the fantasy of her getting married and having a child so that she...what? Wins in the end? I don't know. 

If she truly did want a child, she would have adopted by now like Charlize or Sandra or Kristin (Davis) or Mariska Hargitay, regardless of her relationship status. But I get the sense that Jennifer doesn't want children--and it's perfectly fine if she wants to live a child-free life--but she won't publicly come out and say it ever.


----------



## Swanky

It's none of anyone's business. I wouldn't announce it either


----------



## DC-Cutie

In a way, I can understand her keeping quiet about not wanting kinds. Because somehow people think there is something wrong with you if you don't. Then comes the flood of stupid questions...


----------



## LADC_chick

Except that she invited that speculation by saying over the years, "No, no, no. I do want children!" over the years. Now she doesn't like it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

That's how celebs operate: gotta keep some kind of story going


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> That's what's so interesting about all of this. Maybe there was a point in time when she wanted children (or a child), but I think she may not want children now and she won't (or her people are pressuring her not to) say that. It would break the fantasy of her getting married and having a child so that she...what? Wins in the end? I don't know.
> 
> If she truly did want a child, she would have adopted by now like Charlize or Sandra or Kristin (Davis) or Mariska Hargitay, regardless of her relationship status. But I get the sense that Jennifer doesn't want children--and it's perfectly fine if she wants to live a child-free life--but she won't publicly come out and say it ever.





LADC_chick said:


> Except that she invited that speculation by saying over the years, "No, no, no. I do want children!" over the years. Now she doesn't like it.



 to both.


----------



## AEGIS

if she admits that she doesn't want kids, IMO people will go "well no wonder Brad left her and now has a menagerie with Angie."  Ppl were already saying that at the beginning of her divorce--that it was ok that he cheated on her bc she didn't want to share her womb, wanted to capitalize on her career, and not have a baby.  She shot down that rumor specifically and said "no i want to have kids."  

that Meet the Millers movie looks like it might be funny


----------



## Sweetpea83

KatsBags said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I don't think they'll ever get married, either... which is fine, too.
> 
> She knows, though, that her fans love the marriage and baby speculation, so she (or her team) do things to keep up the "chatter"... dresses that show her not -really- flat stomach (OMG...Jen's pregnant!)... big party for her boyfriend (OMG... they're getting married!).
> 
> She and her team are rather skilled at keeping her in the spotlight, considering what most people think she's a "lackluster" actress.



Ita..I agree with all of this!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> that Meet the Millers movie looks like it might be funny



I just want to see the traveling rendition of "Waterfalls"


----------



## Swanky

People change. She probably did want kids, she might still.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> I just want to see the traveling rendition of "Waterfalls"



I heard the movie is awful, lol.


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I heard the movie is awful, lol.



We must be reading different reviews. I've read that it's quite funny, with lots of LOL moments. I hope to see it this weekend to find out for myself if it's up there with "Horrible Bosses" as one of my JA faves.


----------



## Grace123

AEGIS said:


> if she admits that she doesn't want kids, IMO people will go "well no wonder Brad left her and now has a menagerie with Angie."  Ppl were already saying that at the beginning of her divorce--that it was ok that he cheated on her bc she didn't want to share her womb, wanted to capitalize on her career, and not have a baby.  She shot down that rumor specifically and said "no i want to have kids."
> 
> that Meet the Millers movie looks like it might be funny




I still wonder why if the reason BP cheated on his wife was because she 'didn't want kids,' he hasn't yet married the mother of his children??? I can definitely understand why JA isn't in a hurry to jump back in to marriage, but since BP supposedly wanted a litter and got one, what's the hold up? When will the 'time be nigh?'


----------



## Swanky

If that's the case then he shouldn't have ever married her. 
Anyhoo.... kids, no kids I don't care.


----------



## AEGIS

Grace123 said:


> I still wonder why if the reason BP cheated on his wife was because she 'didn't want kids,' he hasn't yet married the mother of his children??? I can definitely understand why JA isn't in a hurry to jump back in to marriage, but since BP supposedly wanted a litter and got one, what's the hold up? When will the 'time be nigh?'




don't they like to say Angie doesn't want to get married?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/14...illers-european-premiere-with-jason-sudeikis/

Jennifer Aniston puts her arm around her co-star Jason Sudeikis at the European premiere of their film Were The Millers held at the Odeon West End on Wednesday (August 14) in London, England.

The 44-year-old actress and 37-year-old actor were joined at the premiere by their co-star Will Poulter.

Were the Millers is currently in theaters in the US, and is set to hit theaters in the UK on August 23  be sure to check it out!

FYI: Jen is wearing a Dior dress, Fred Leighton jewels, Burberry bag, and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.


----------



## punkin pie

LOVE her hair!!  So nice to see it big & free instead of her usual sleek look.  She is so pretty!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Yes her hair looks so nice brushed to the side like that. Dress is okay, kinda odd to see her in a flower print.


----------



## Grace123

I love the hair..dunno about the dress. I'm probably way off but I kinda think it would be more appropriate for a younger person. Kind of like back when Dooney & Bourke did all those cute bags that were kind of younger woman.


----------



## CCfor C

Love it! She looks so fresh and happy...


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/14...illers-european-premiere-with-jason-sudeikis/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston puts her arm around her co-star Jason Sudeikis at the European premiere of their film Were The Millers held at the Odeon West End on Wednesday (August 14) in London, England.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress and 37-year-old actor were joined at the premiere by their co-star Will Poulter.
> 
> Were the Millers is currently in theaters in the US, and is set to hit theaters in the UK on August 23  be sure to check it out!
> 
> FYI: Jen is wearing a Dior dress, Fred Leighton jewels, Burberry bag, and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.



LOVE her hair.  The dress is nice but doesn't suit her at all.


----------



## LADC_chick

So the hairstyle is intentional?


----------



## NicolesCloset

LADC_chick said:


> So the hairstyle is intentional?



It appears it is. :what: I don't like this latest look. Her hair or the dress.


----------



## LADC_chick

I guess they were trying to go for that quintessential Gisele Bundchen, effortless, tousled hair look, but however it was styled on Jennifer looks too heavy-handed and the complete opposite of effortless.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I do like what they did with her hair, BUT it doesn't go with the dress; the higher collar and the hair make it seem like she has no neck. The dress doesn't suit her. Where is the "Burberry bag" they mention?


----------



## lulu212121

Her poor ears. They look huge! 

I have never liked to wear earrings that pull so much on the lobe. My aunt's poor lobes were so stretched from wearing heavy clip on earrings.

Forgot to add something positive. I do like her look. Nice to see her wearing print.


----------



## Swanky

I think the look is adorable! People complain that she always looks the same.


----------



## MarieG

I think she looks great!


----------



## vimrod

Her whole look is very cute and fresh, love her hair in that pic. Although I prefer her in her usual classic/preppy-ish style of dressing. It's just very easy and down to earth and suits her. But it's cute when she branches out and goes for colour and prints.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like the last look... She looks great. I love the shoes, too.


----------



## schadenfreude

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I do like what they did with her hair, BUT it doesn't go with the dress; the higher collar and the hair make it seem like she has no neck. The dress doesn't suit her. Where is the "Burberry bag" they mention?



Agreed! The hair is great, but that Cabbage Patch Kids dress.... No.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> So the hairstyle is intentional?



Lol...I don't see what's so special about how it's styled, IMO. Hate the dress..


----------



## Belle49

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I heard the movie is awful, lol.




I enjoyed the Millers we laughed the whole time


----------



## greenpaix

Jen just can't win, can she? 

She wears all black, we hate her. 
She switches to prints, we hate her.


----------



## Grace123

greenpaix said:


> Jen just can't win, can she?
> 
> She wears all black, we hate her.
> She switches to prints, we hate her.



True. Lol no matter what she wears, she always looks fit, heathy and fabulous!


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm not mad that she tried for something different. I get that the style was supposed to be that carefree, "I just had sex and my hair is still tousled" look, but somehow the execution fell flat here because it looks _too_ overworked, i.e., the exact opposite of effortless.


----------



## Swanky

Aren't they outside in almost every pic?  Looks like wind to me. She likes a messy do, but I think it was wind blown as well.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The hair looks like it was hit by a gust of wind.

That dress is kinda cute. I think I may even like her shoes for once. lol.


----------



## LADC_chick

I'll give her (and her stylist) the benefit of the doubt then and say that the wind must have done its business on her hair. I do love her shoes, though!


----------



## Jayne1

I like everything, I guess.  That dress is Christian Dior.  It's not some little thing she picked up at the local mall, although some may think it looks like that.  

I always like her hair, even when it's been teased the wrong way. Maybe Chris McMillan couldn't make it to the UK with her this time.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/15/jennifer-aniston-were-the-millers-germany-premiere/

Jennifer Aniston looks gorgeous on the red carpet at the Were the Millers (Wir sind die Millers) premiere held at Cinestar on Thursday (August 15) in Berlin, Germany.

The 44-year-old actress was joined at the event by her co-star Will Poulter and the director of the flick Rawson Marshall Thurber.


----------



## terebina786

I don't like this new thing she's doing with her hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good in black...that's all I got..lol!


----------



## limom

Whomever is dressing her lately, needs to get glasses.
The fit is horrendeous.
How can somebody with such a great body ends up looking this way?
Same with the flower dress, it does nothing for her.
As far as the hair, it is not the most flattering, her face is long enough...

The look is not youthful(which was the aim) it is trying too hard and missing the mark.


----------



## kmh1190

I know the pregnancy talk is old and tired and she's recently addressed the rumors......But that belt thing does make me wonder  if she's trying to hide something.    Maybe she's just trying to be hip and edgy so she's not just wearing a black dress.  Who knows.  I like everything in that look except the belt.


----------



## Swanky

I like the hair, it's different; that black ensemble however, is a disaster.


----------



## sydgirl

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/14...illers-european-premiere-with-jason-sudeikis/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston puts her arm around her co-star Jason Sudeikis at the European premiere of their film Were The Millers held at the Odeon West End on Wednesday (August 14) in London, England.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress and 37-year-old actor were joined at the premiere by their co-star Will Poulter.
> 
> Were the Millers is currently in theaters in the US, and is set to hit theaters in the UK on August 23  be sure to check it out!
> 
> FYI: Jen is wearing a Dior dress, Fred Leighton jewels, Burberry bag, and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.


Think she looks great here!! Love the shoes!!


----------



## sparkle7

NicolesCloset said:


> It appears it is. :what: I don't like this latest look. Her hair or the dress.


  I think the dress looks too young. Her hair is okay


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hair good, dress, no. That looks like a haute couture bum bag!


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think the look is adorable! People complain that she always looks the same.





Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/15/jennifer-aniston-were-the-millers-germany-premiere/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston looks gorgeous on the red carpet at the Were the Millers (Wir sind die Millers) premiere held at Cinestar on Thursday (August 15) in Berlin, Germany.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress was joined at the event by her co-star Will Poulter and the director of the flick Rawson Marshall Thurber.



This must be what she was going for in those last photos.  I like the wind blown version better.  This is nice too though.  A little different, but not too crazy.



limom said:


> Whomever is dressing her lately, needs to get glasses.
> The fit is horrendeous.
> How can somebody with such a great body ends up looking this way?
> Same with the flower dress, it does nothing for her.
> As far as the hair, it is not the most flattering, her face is long enough...
> 
> The look is not youthful(which was the aim) it is trying too hard and missing the mark.



Agreed.  She must have pissed off her stylist.  I hope they make up quickly!


----------



## AEGIS

NicolesCloset said:


> It appears it is. :what: I don't like this latest look. Her hair or the dress.




me neither. it was nice seeing her in a print but it's an ugly print


----------



## CCfor C

She looks great...hate the dress..awful. I'm not sure it would look good on anybody but a stick figure...there's something wrong w/ the cut.


----------



## White Orchid

Yep, both dresses are a fail to me. I don't care if either/both are haute couture, they don't look good on her.  On the positive side, her legs are still looking good and her shoe-style is on point.  The hair does nothing to her face either.


----------



## HavPlenty

The clothes just look to young for her. I like dresses but not on her. She has a great body. She should wear clothes to flatter her fabulous figure. Jennifer Lopez, Gwyneth Paltrow, Sandra Bullock and Halle Berry are in her age bracket and wear clothes that flatter their figures.


----------



## vimrod

All black everything! I love love love that dress. The hair needs to be parted a different way but I can appreciate the modernity of it. But that dress is the business. I saw a cut-price version of it (sans belt) at Zara, wish I'd bought it.


----------



## scarlet555

Love the dress not on her though... The hair, no good.  Do what works, or else she can look like 'tootsie'!


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/14...illers-european-premiere-with-jason-sudeikis/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston puts her arm around her co-star Jason Sudeikis at the European premiere of their film Were The Millers held at the Odeon West End on Wednesday (August 14) in London, England.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress and 37-year-old actor were joined at the premiere by their co-star Will Poulter.
> 
> Were the Millers is currently in theaters in the US, and is set to hit theaters in the UK on August 23  be sure to check it out!
> 
> FYI: Jen is wearing a Dior dress, Fred Leighton jewels, Burberry bag, and Giuseppe Zanotti shoes.



I like the overall look and the dress it's playful and cute


----------



## DivineMissM

HavPlenty said:


> The clothes just look to young for her. I like dresses but not on her. She has a great body. She should wear clothes to flatter her fabulous figure. Jennifer Lopez, Gwyneth Paltrow, Sandra Bullock and Halle Berry are in her age bracket and wear clothes that flatter their figures.



She usually does a good job, but every once in a while it goes so wrong!


----------



## Nathalya

those heels!


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm not feeling the last look.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Love it all!!!!! Love the dress- sooo much!!!!! I love the hair with the dress, wouldn't without that dress, but that dress warranted more than her usual casual hair style, perfect as it always is. Love the shoes too. In the first just jared post that is a side shot, that look is perfection!!!!!

People are too funny, they complain she doesn't shake it up, plays it safe, and then when she does they still find fault. Love both of her last 2 looks


----------



## Grace123

I love this look too, the dress more than the hair, but this woman could shave her head and still be hot.


----------



## Lena186

peppermintpatty said:


> Love it all!!!!! Love the dress- sooo much!!!!! I love the hair with the dress, wouldn't without that dress, but that dress warranted more than her usual casual hair style, perfect as it always is. Love the shoes too. In the first just jared post that is a side shot, that look is perfection!!!!!
> 
> People are too funny, they complain she doesn't shake it up, plays it safe, and then when she does they still find fault. Love both of her last 2 looks



I like the fact that she was out of her comfort zone in this dress as well. It's new and playful look without being so "look at me" it's amazing IMO


----------



## DivineMissM

Grace123 said:


> I love this look too, the dress more than the hair, but this woman could shave her head and still be hot.



hmmm...I dunno know about that.  Did you see the pics of her looking like Tootsie?    Her hair really defines her entire look.


----------



## Grace123

DivineMissM said:


> hmmm...I dunno know about that.  Did you see the pics of her looking like Tootsie?    Her hair really defines her entire look.



See, I didn't think she had any resemblance to Tootsie at all. Just a matter of opinion, I guess.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I gotta watch Tootsie now ...lol.

Just looked up images..the resemblance is spot on! Haha!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DivineMissM said:


> hmmm...I dunno know about that.  Did you see the pics of her looking like Tootsie?    Her hair really defines her entire look.



I agree about the hair....


----------



## Grace123

Tootsie and a few others I can think of, WISH they looked that good and had that healthy, rockin' bod.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol...okay now..:okay: Love it that if someone says something negative about Jen some people get so defensive..geez...they are just celebs. Try going to the Kim K thread...


----------



## Swanky

Seemed like a normal difference of opinion to me


----------



## Grace123

Exactly. Sometimes she's hot, sometimes she's not, but she always looks better than me.


----------



## Swanky

She needs hair IMO though, lmbo!! I do too I'm sure! :lolots:


----------



## Grace123

Yes, hair is very important. lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/18/jennifer-aniston-awkward-interview-with-bbc-reporter-video/

Jennifer Aniston gets mobbed by photographers and fans while exiting LAX Airport on an inbound flight from Europe on Saturday evening (August 17) in Los Angeles.

The 44-year-old actress was traveling around Europe for the past week promoting her new movie Were The Millers alongside her co-stars Jason Sudeikis and Will Poulter.

While in London, Jen sat down with Chris Stark from BBC Radio 1&#8242;s Scott Mills Show and had a very awkward interview that has since gone viral. Check it out below!


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> Yes, hair is very important. lol


It is important!

But just to play devil's advocate for a moment... a talented actress should be able to work without good hair.

Did we ever figure out the exact name of the bag she's carrying?  I've been ignoring the bag forums for a while now, but I found one I liked with this picture!


----------



## Swanky

Her hair doesn't help her act 
Just makes her prettier.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> It is important!
> 
> But just to play devil's advocate for a moment...* a talented actress should be able to work without good hair.
> *
> Did we ever figure out the exact name of the bag she's carrying?  I've been ignoring the bag forums for a while now, but I found one I liked with this picture!





Jen's physicality is what is focused on during the publicity rounds for her new movies. In this case it was "omg she's 44 and looks like that!" very little of her actual role was mentioned in terms of acting ability besides her being a stripper. Same case in nearly movie she's publicized, very little of the actual movie and her role is mentioned.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Her hair doesn't help her act *
> Just makes her prettier.


You said it... it most certainly does not.  lol


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/18/jennifer-aniston-awkward-interview-with-bbc-reporter-video/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston gets mobbed by photographers and fans while exiting LAX Airport on an inbound flight from Europe on Saturday evening (August 17) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress was traveling around Europe for the past week promoting her new movie Were The Millers alongside her co-stars Jason Sudeikis and Will Poulter.
> 
> While in London, Jen sat down with Chris Stark from BBC Radio 1&#8242;s Scott Mills Show and had a very awkward interview that has since gone viral. Check it out below!




I like Chanel bags, but not this particular one for sure! She looks polished with simplicity but the bag I don't like!


----------



## Jayne1

Lena186 said:


> I like Chanel bags, but not this particular one for sure! She looks polished with simplicity but the bag I don't like!


I like it because it's soft... she rarely carries a stiff bag, and I don't either.  lol


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She needs hair IMO though, lmbo!! I do too I'm sure! :lolots:



Actually depending on your face shape, you might not. I have known women who can get away being bold and still be  beautiful, this is not the case here.
Imo, Jenifer's best facial assets are her eyes and her hair. 
And of course, her body is TDF.


----------



## ByeKitty

limom said:


> Actually depending on your face shape, you might not. I have known women who can get away being bold and still be  beautiful, this is not the case here.
> Imo, Jenifer's best facial assets are her eyes and her hair.
> And of course, her body is TDF.



I agree, and I think she knows it too! We rarely see her with her hair out of her face.


----------



## vimrod

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol...okay now..:okay: Love it that if someone says something negative about Jen some people get so defensive..geez...they are just celebs. Try going to the Kim K thread...



Which Jennifer Aniston thread are YOU in? I wanna be there!  I feel like I'm the sole dissenter in here going against the grain and I DIDN'T EVEN LIKE RACHEL! AND YES THEY WERE ON A BREAK! 

Thankfully this place isnt as horrific as the Crown Princess Jennifer Aniston thread. I have to assume that JA slept with their husbands/killed their dogs/ate their last cupcake. I can understand you adore some celebs, dislike others. It's the outright hatred I can't understand and the relentless repetitive "she's talentless/boring/obviously hates kids/etcetcetc" How many times does it need to be said? Whose opinion are you trying to change? Some people like her, some dont. Btw, not talking at you specifically, just having a vent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Repetitive things are said  in other celeb threads too..just saying! This in an open forum..everyone is entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Repetitive things are said  in other celeb threads too..just saying! This in an open forum..everyone is entitled to their own opinions.


True... and it only gets repeated that she's not the best actress when she's out promoting her latest movie that she received millions to star in.


----------



## Lena186

I'm against hostility as well. I guess talking fashion and fun stuff is more pleasing and rewarding. Let's just enjoy being friendly


----------



## Grace123

vimrod said:


> Which Jennifer Aniston thread are YOU in? I wanna be there!  I feel like I'm the sole dissenter in here going against the grain and I DIDN'T EVEN LIKE RACHEL! AND YES THEY WERE ON A BREAK!
> 
> Thankfully this place isnt as horrific as the *Crown Princess Jennifer Aniston thread*. I have to assume that JA slept with their husbands/killed their dogs/ate their last cupcake. I can understand you adore some celebs, dislike others. It's the outright hatred I can't understand and the relentless repetitive "she's talentless/boring/obviously hates kids/etcetcetc" How many times does it need to be said? Whose opinion are you trying to change? Some people like her, some dont. Btw, not talking at you specifically, just having a vent.



  But what's the Crown Princess JA thread??


----------



## Nat

vimrod said:


> Which Jennifer Aniston thread are YOU in? I wanna be there!  I feel like I'm the sole dissenter in here going against the grain and I DIDN'T EVEN LIKE RACHEL! AND YES THEY WERE ON A BREAK!
> 
> Thankfully this place isnt as horrific as the Crown Princess Jennifer Aniston thread. I have to assume that JA slept with their husbands/killed their dogs/ate their last cupcake. I can understand you adore some celebs, dislike others. It's the outright hatred I can't understand and the relentless repetitive "she's talentless/boring/obviously hates kids/etcetcetc" How many times does it need to be said? Whose opinion are you trying to change? Some people like her, some dont. Btw, not talking at you specifically, just having a vent.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston & Justin Theroux Arrive in Mexico*






							Jennifer Aniston, Justin Theroux and Amanda Anka


Jennifer Aniston arrived in her favorite vacation nation of Mexico on Monday to enjoy some rest and relaxation in the late-summer sun with fiancé Justin Theroux.  

The _We're the Millers_ actress, 44, was photographed grinning as she arrived for the holiday. Also on the trip, Aniston's _Horrible Bosses_ costar Jason Bateman and his wife Amanda Anka.  

Aniston has been vacationing in Mexico for years, and brought Theroux down south for the Christmas holiday last year. 

The trip comes 10 days after Aniston threw a celebrity-filled 42nd birthday party for Theroux at her mansion in Bel Air.

people.com


----------



## Grace123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Aniston & Justin Theroux Arrive in Mexico*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston, Justin Theroux and Amanda Anka
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston arrived in her favorite vacation nation of Mexico on Monday to enjoy some rest and relaxation in the late-summer sun with fiancé Justin Theroux.
> 
> The _We're the Millers_ actress, 44, was photographed grinning as she arrived for the holiday. Also on the trip, Aniston's _Horrible Bosses_ costar Jason Bateman and his wife Amanda Anka.
> 
> Aniston has been vacationing in Mexico for years, and brought Theroux down south for the Christmas holiday last year.
> 
> The trip comes 10 days after Aniston threw a celebrity-filled 42nd birthday party for Theroux at her mansion in Bel Air.
> 
> people.com


I love Jason Bateman too. He's just adorable.


----------



## Swanky

more pics via justjared.com


----------



## Swanky

*A kiss from Theroux: Jennifer Aniston gets affectionate with her fiancé on  Mexican getaway as she shows off her bikini body *


 Jennifer Aniston is clearly still mad about  the boy.
 The actress was swept up by her hunky actor  fiancé for a passionate kiss as the pair holidayed in Cabo on  Tuesday.
Jennifer, 44, showed off her svelte figure in  a bright pink two-piece as she relaxed by the pool with her 41-year-old fiancé  and friends Jason Bateman and his wife Amanda Anka.







 Oh baby: Jennifer enjoys an affectionate moment with  beau Justin in the pool as they holiday in Mexico






 We're already married: The couple are clearly happier  than ever despite the fact that they have put their wedding on hold 







Party pool: Friends Jason Bateman and Amanda Anka also  enjoyed the pool  and outdoor patio, which was stocked with Smart Water the  brand  advertised by the actress on every table 
While the couple have stated that  they  'already feel married' it appears they are still very much in the  honeymoon  period as they kissed and cuddled in the heat.
The actress admitted that preparations for  her big day have been less than  speedy, and a few months ago she revealed she  had been too busy to even  choose a wedding dress.

When asked if she had picked her gown at the  premiere of her Lifetime movie earlier this year she said: 'No, no, no. I don't  have a dress. I like to be very spontaneous.'








 I got you babe: Jen and Justin kissed and held each  other in the swimming pool before the chivalrous Justin draped a towel over the  actress as she emerged from the water











Fabulous in fuchsia: Jennifer strolled beside the pool  during a sun soaked day at her Mexican getaway 


The couple look well suited, as Justin who went shirtless, showed off his  equally trim physique. 

Whatever happens they both look more than ready to slip into their wedding  attire and walk down the aisle. 

The curvy actress sported a red and white  printed sarong around her waist  and wore her caramel locks in a lose  ponytail, with brown tinted sunglasses  protecting her eyes from the  bright rays.
Clutching a bottle of Smart water -  the brand she advertises -  she  wrapped a towel around herself while  strolling around by a swimming pool.
Justin, 42, wore a baseball cap and stone coloured shorts as he relaxed with  his wife-to-be. 

 A source told MailOnline the couple had been 'relaxed' about their  wedding  planning - as the Horrible Bosses actress has  admitted that she is not  actually looking forward to actually planning the  affair.









Sarong song: The curvy actress sported a printed sarong  around her waist and draped a fluffy towel around herself too







 Making a splash: The couple are in the Mexican resort  with a group of  friends including Jennifer's Horrible Bosses co-star Jason  Bateman 

She said: '[It's] something that will  probably come together at the last minute..:[Too much planning] might make me  crazy!'
Jennifer and Justin were engaged last summer,  and since then, fans have been high on anticipation for their  nuptials.

However a friend told MailOnline: 'Jen and  Justin have been totally relaxed  about the wedding planning... but they have  different ideas about the  actual wedding itself.
'It's not to do with them as a couple,  they're madly in love. Every time you see them they've got their arms around  each other.
'Jen wants something bigger with all their  friends, Justin would just like something a bit more intimate.'  

While Jennifer has said the wedding will not  happen anytime soon, sources  claim it is expected to happen at the end of the  summer, just before  Labor Day Weekend.
The actress is clearly relishing the  opportunity to take a breather after a  whirlwind press tour to promote her  latest comedy movie We're The  Millers. 

This marks the second trip to the  country  for the couple this year, after they enjoyed a romantic getaway  in Cabo San  Lucas in April.  
Jennifer embarked on her busy promotional  trip on August 12, just two days after throwing a lavish bash  for Justin's 42nd birthday.
The party was a star-studded affair, with the  actor and director's nearest  and dearest turning out in droves for the  extravagant do at the couple's newly renovated Bel Air mansion.
Jennifer will next be seen in forthcoming  comedy film Life of Crime alongside Isla Fisher and Tim  Robbins.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2398658/Jennifer-Aniston-gets-affectionate-fiance-Mexican-getaway-shows-bikini-body.html#ixzz2cbwoSnpx


----------



## Chanel522

I really like them together!  I hope their wedding actually happens, but even if it doesn't they still make an adorable couple.


----------



## Lena186

Chanel522 said:


> I really like them together!  I hope their wedding actually happens, but even if it doesn't they still make an adorable couple.



I agree!


----------



## Jayne1

At first I thought maybe these were real candids but that bottle of SmartWater figuring so prominently in the background makes me think twice.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure she has all of it she wants, it's free, I'd drink it too.


----------



## iluvmybags

vimrod said:


> Which Jennifer Aniston thread are YOU in? I wanna be there!  I feel like I'm the sole dissenter in here going against the grain and I DIDN'T EVEN LIKE RACHEL! AND YES THEY WERE ON A BREAK!
> 
> Thankfully this place isnt as horrific as the Crown Princess Jennifer Aniston thread. I have to assume that JA slept with their husbands/killed their dogs/ate their last cupcake. I can understand you adore some celebs, dislike others. It's the outright hatred I can't understand and the relentless repetitive "she's talentless/boring/obviously hates kids/etcetcetc" How many times does it need to be said? Whose opinion are you trying to change? Some people like her, some dont. Btw, not talking at you specifically, just having a vent.




Sometimes I think certain comments are made for the sole purpose of riling up the "fans" of the celeb who's thread it is.  There are several posters who can never say anything nice and instead want to drive home the fact that they strongly dislike certain celebrities.  While you would THINK threads like these are for fans or people who like and/or admire the celebs, that isn't always the case. I'll never understand why people who have such strong negative opinions of some celebs feel the need to visit their threads on a daily basis only to bash them




Jayne1 said:


> At first I thought maybe these were real candids but that bottle of SmartWater figuring so prominently in the background makes me think twice.



Are you paid everytime you're photographed with some kind of label?  Geez - I drink Smart Water and have had my pic taken while drinking it.  Guess my check must be in the mail


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...ustin-theroux-show-off-hot-bodies-in-cabo-04/

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux show off their fit bodies while hanging out at the pool at their favorite vacation spot on Wednesday afternoon (August 21) in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.

The 44-year-old actress and the 42-year-old actor were joined at the resort by their good friends Jason Bateman and his wife Amanda Anka.

Jennifer and Jason have starred together in such films as The Break-Up, The Switch, Horrible Bosses, and the upcoming Horrible Bosses 2!

The day before, Jennifer and Justin showed off their hot bods while spending time at the pool together.


----------



## vimrod

iluvmybags said:


> Sometimes I think certain comments are made for the sole purpose of riling up the "fans" of the celeb who's thread it is.  There are several posters who can never say anything nice and instead want to drive home the fact that they strongly dislike certain celebrities.  While you would THINK threads like these are for fans or people who like and/or admire the celebs, that isn't always the case. I'll never understand why people who have such strong negative opinions of some celebs feel the need to visit their threads on a daily basis only to bash them
> 
> Are you paid everytime you're photographed with some kind of label?  Geez - I drink Smart Water and have had my pic taken while drinking it.  Guess my check must be in the mail



Pretty much. I get a certain dislike for certain celebs, cos I certainly dont like some schlebs but I dont see the point in consistently posting crap about them or persisting in believing and actively spreading/keeping conspiracy theories and rumors about them floating around. 

It's kinda weird, I never saw the appeal of this Justin guy until very recently. Jennifer's made him hot by association. I always thought he was kind of grody-looking but he's actually quite attractive. I so love that Jennifer and Justin Bateman are good friends, they have such great onscreen chemistry I can easily see it translating to real life. Jennifer has great taste in friends! (Barring Chelsea Handler of course).


----------



## Grace123

iluvmybags said:


> Sometimes I think certain comments are made for the sole purpose of riling up the "fans" of the celeb who's thread it is.  There are several posters who can never say anything nice and instead want to drive home the fact that they strongly dislike certain celebrities.  While you would THINK threads like these are for fans or people who like and/or admire the celebs, that isn't always the case. I'll never understand why people who have such strong negative opinions of some celebs feel the need to visit their threads on a daily basis only to bash them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you paid everytime you're photographed with some kind of label?  Geez - I drink Smart Water and have had my pic taken while drinking it.  Guess my check must be in the mail*



Well if this is the case, then Starbucks owes me a frickin' fortune!


----------



## iluvmybags

vimrod said:


> Pretty much. I get a certain dislike for certain celebs, cos I certainly dont like some schlebs but I dont see the point in consistently posting crap about them or persisting in believing and actively spreading/keeping conspiracy theories and rumors about them floating around.
> 
> It's kinda weird, I never saw the appeal of this Justin guy until very recently. Jennifer's made him hot by association. I always thought he was kind of grody-looking but he's actually quite attractive. I so love that Jennifer and Justin Bateman are good friends, they have such great onscreen chemistry I can easily see it translating to real life. Jennifer has great taste in friends! (Barring Chelsea Handler of course).



I kinda felt the same way about Justin at first - I wondered WTH she saw in this guy cuz he seemed so rough, like a biker dude!   But then I started seeing him in interviews, and be was so different from what I had imagined him to be.  I think it was when Jen got her star on the Walk of Fame, where he was photographed with Jen's dad & he did a short interview that I started to see him differently and then there was that interview he did with Ellen where he break danced for her and I thought this guy seems like a lot of fun and a really nice guy -- guess its true, you can't always judge a book by its cover!



Grace123 said:


> Well if this is the case, then Starbucks owes me a frickin' fortune!



Not to mention, the designers who's handbags many of us carry!  Maybe that's the real reason behind "modeling pics"!


----------



## Jayne1

Guys, you're missing the point.

Starbucks, Smartwater and designers of bags _are not paying you_ to use and carry their stuff. You are not under contract and receiving millions of dollars to promote those brands.

Jen is under contract to promote Smartwater, she gets paid in the millions to do so. So, this is a very smart move for her.  

That's what I commented on. She is using the fact that the paps are invading her privacy to get paid from Smartwater.


----------



## LADC_chick

iluvmybags said:


> Sometimes I think certain comments are made for the sole purpose of riling up the "fans" of the celeb who's thread it is.  There are several posters who can never say anything nice and instead want to drive home the fact that they strongly dislike certain celebrities.  While you would THINK threads like these are for fans or people who like and/or admire the celebs, that isn't always the case. *I'll never understand why people who have such strong negative opinions of some celebs feel the need to visit their threads on a daily basis only to bash them*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you paid everytime you're photographed with some kind of label?*  Geez - I drink Smart Water and have had my pic taken while drinking it.  Guess my check must be in the mail


I think the point that Jayne is making that Jennifer is a paid celebrity endorser for the product, so even while on vacation, she's got the product with her. None of you is a paid celebrity endorser of these products. That's my assumption, anyway.

And, I feel the need to also address the end of your first paragraph. I remember quite vividly you swearing up and down that Kim Kardashian wasn't pregnant and that she was faking it. Granted, more people post in the KK thread who don't like her, but it goes to show that not every thread in this section is a fan thread, and Jennifer Aniston's thread isn't an exception to that.


----------



## Lena186

If I'm promoting for a product that I really like I would be taking and using it anywhere I go! That's common sense


----------



## Lena186

I agree with the fact that if you join a celebrity forum, then this means you like this celebrity or at least their style. Otherwise what's the point of being a part of something that is all about someone you dislike?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> I think the point that Jayne is making that Jennifer is a paid celebrity endorser for the poduct, so even while on vacation, she's got the product with her. None of you is a paid celebrity endorser of these products. That's my assumption, anyway.
> 
> *And, I feel the need to also address the end of your first paragraph. I remember quite vividly you swearing up and down that Kim Kardashian wasn't pregnant and that she was faking it. Granted, more people post in the KK thread who don't like her, but it goes to show that not every thread in this section is a fan thread, and Jennifer Aniston's thread isn't an exception to that*.





And calling Kimbo all sorts of unattractive and "why do people feel the need to post VK pics, she wasn't pretty!!!" and so on and so forth.


----------



## Ladybug09

duplicate


----------



## Ladybug09

Lena186 said:


> I agree with the fact that if you join a celebrity forum, then this means you like this celebrity or at least their style. Otherwise what's the point of being a part of something that is all about someone you dislike?


cause people are allowed to have an opinion whether it's true or not.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> I think the point that Jayne is making that Jennifer is a paid celebrity endorser for the product, so even while on vacation, she's got the product with her. None of you is a paid celebrity endorser of these products. That's my assumption, anyway.
> 
> _And, I feel the need to also address the end of your first paragraph. I remember quite vividly you swearing up and down that Kim Kardashian wasn't pregnant and that she was faking it. Granted, more people post in the KK thread who don't like her, but it goes to show that not every thread in this section is a fan thread, and Jennifer Aniston's thread isn't an exception to that._





Ladybug09 said:


> cause people are allowed to have an opinion whether it's true or not.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *A kiss from Theroux: Jennifer Aniston gets affectionate with her fiancé on  Mexican getaway as she shows off her bikini body *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2398658/Jennifer-Aniston-gets-affectionate-fiance-Mexican-getaway-shows-bikini-body.html#ixzz2cbwoSnpx



At first I thought his back was hairy..lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> I think the point that Jayne is making that Jennifer is a paid celebrity endorser for the product, so even while on vacation, she's got the product with her. None of you is a paid celebrity endorser of these products. That's my assumption, anyway.
> 
> And, I feel the need to also address the end of your first paragraph. I remember quite vividly you swearing up and down that Kim Kardashian wasn't pregnant and that she was faking it. Granted, more people post in the KK thread who don't like her, but it goes to show that not every thread in this section is a fan thread, and Jennifer Aniston's thread isn't an exception to that.



Good points!


----------



## Alexenjie

Jen's hair is really dark colored in the back under her pony tail. I didn't realize she isn't even close to being a natural blonde. For some reason I just assumed her normal hair color was blondish.


----------



## DivineMissM

If she's going to drink bottled water, why wouldn't she drink the brand she endorses?  I know not all celebs actually use/like the products they endorse, but it's water.  It's not like it's gross or anything, kwim?  She'd be stupid not to!



Alexenjie said:


> Jen's hair is really dark colored in the back under her pony tail. I didn't realize she isn't even close to being a natural blonde. For some reason I just assumed her normal hair color was blondish.



Her hair is naturally very dark brown.  I found this page while looking for an image, I figured I'd share it.   Excuse the stupid title 

http://www.celebritiestan.com/2009/...rom-childhood-to-break-up-with-brad-pitt.html


----------



## sydgirl

When I see Justin I always think of that SATC episode 'Short Comings' where he plays Vaughn, Carries love interest :lolots:

He also played Jared, Stanford's friend in season 1!


----------



## iluvmybags

LADC_chick said:


> I think the point that Jayne is making that Jennifer is a paid celebrity endorser for the product, so even while on vacation, she's got the product with her. None of you is a paid celebrity endorser of these products. That's my assumption, anyway.
> 
> And, I feel the need to also address the end of your first paragraph. I remember quite vividly you swearing up and down that Kim Kardashian wasn't pregnant and that she was faking it. Granted, more people post in the KK thread who don't like her, but it goes to show that not every thread in this section is a fan thread, and Jennifer Aniston's thread isn't an exception to that.


Yup, I believed she was faking her pregnancy and explained WHY I thought that to be true - but I don't think I visited that thread every day to say how much I dislike her or what shes wearing or how she looks, or that she's talentless, can't act, etc.  Like several other people have acknowledged/admitted, I started visiting the KK thread for the commentary, not to publicly bash her on a daily basis.  There are lots of celebs I strongly dislike who's threads are constantly on page 1 of this sub-forum, who's threads I've never even opened.  Why would I visit the thread of a celeb I strongly dislike?  That celebrity may have lots of fans, who want to discuss their latest movie or song, or talk about a new haircut or clothing choice, or a new relationship, but if I don't like that celeb, I have no reason to participate in those conversations.  Sure, I could open lots of those threads and voice my opinion about how much I dislike that person, but what would be the point in that?  While I may find a certain celeb talentless or vile or extremely conceited, I don't need to drive home that point by visiting that persons thread every day/week to make sure everyone here knows how much I dislike that person.


Babydoll Chanel said:


> And calling Kimbo all sorts of unattractive and "why do people feel the need to post VK pics, she wasn't pretty!!!" and so on and so forth.


Unattractive?  Hmm, don't believe I've ever said that about anyone - I don't think I ever said she wasnt pretty either.  I believe I said I was looking for this absolutely gorgeous, most beautiful, natural looking woman in the world that everyone was talking about in these pics of "Vintage Kim" because I don't because I don't see it - but unattractive?  Not pretty? No, I don't believe I've ever said that about anyone.  (I believe I may have even said she was a pretty girl, average at best, but someone who was wearing way too much makeup even back then) Saying that you don't find someone to be gorgeous is a far cry from saying that they're not pretty or unattractive.

There is also a huge difference in the tone of the KK thread compared to Jennifer Aniston - lots of people have acknowledged that they started visiting the KK thread because of the comments made by other people, not necessarily because they're fans or non-fans.  I don't think I've ever seen comments like that in Jennifer Aniston's thread (or any other celeb for that matter).  I think for the most part, people visit the threads of the celebs they like and are looking to share comments with other people who like that person, not to read about how much that celebrity is hated or disliked by others.  In fact, the more negative comments I see posted in a thread, the fewer positive comments I see because the people who are fans or who do like a certain celebrity are driven away by all the negativity.


----------



## Jayne1

I don&#8217;t know how many times I can point out that I like her hair, her colouring, her complexion, her blue eyes, her casual style&#8230; I even like her homes that are featured in Architectural Digest and I like them a heck of a lot more than most people here who think her homes are cold.  Not me, I think they&#8217;re perfect.  

I've never even said anything negative about her red carpet style, like some here do. 

I even liked the BF from the very beginning (scroll back and see) while it took many here a long time to warm to him.

I don&#8217;t know how many times I can comment on the superficial.  

What really interests me is how these celebs play the game. In this particular case, the paps were invading her privacy so she positioned Smarwater, which she endorses, so it will be in the shot.  Good idea.

Surely some of us want to discuss something other than her looks.  No?


----------



## arnott

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *A kiss from Theroux: Jennifer Aniston gets affectionate with her fiancé on  Mexican getaway as she shows off her bikini body *
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is clearly still mad about  the boy.
> The actress was swept up by her hunky actor  fiancé for a passionate kiss as the pair holidayed in Cabo on  Tuesday.
> Jennifer, 44, showed off her svelte figure in  a bright pink two-piece as she relaxed by the pool with her 41-year-old fiancé  and friends Jason Bateman and his wife Amanda Anka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh baby: Jennifer enjoys an affectionate moment with  beau Justin in the pool as they holiday in Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're already married: The couple are clearly happier  than ever despite the fact that they have put their wedding on hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party pool: Friends Jason Bateman and Amanda Anka also  enjoyed the pool  and outdoor patio, which was stocked with Smart Water the  brand  advertised by the actress on every table
> While the couple have stated that  they  'already feel married' it appears they are still very much in the  honeymoon  period as they kissed and cuddled in the heat.
> The actress admitted that preparations for  her big day have been less than  speedy, and a few months ago she revealed she  had been too busy to even  choose a wedding dress.
> 
> When asked if she had picked her gown at the  premiere of her Lifetime movie earlier this year she said: 'No, no, no. I don't  have a dress. I like to be very spontaneous.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got you babe: Jen and Justin kissed and held each  other in the swimming pool before the chivalrous Justin draped a towel over the  actress as she emerged from the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous in fuchsia: Jennifer strolled beside the pool  during a sun soaked day at her Mexican getaway
> 
> 
> The couple look well suited, as Justin who went shirtless, showed off his  equally trim physique.
> 
> Whatever happens they both look more than ready to slip into their wedding  attire and walk down the aisle.
> 
> The curvy actress sported a red and white  printed sarong around her waist  and wore her caramel locks in a lose  ponytail, with brown tinted sunglasses  protecting her eyes from the  bright rays.
> Clutching a bottle of Smart water -  the brand she advertises -  she  wrapped a towel around herself while  strolling around by a swimming pool.
> Justin, 42, wore a baseball cap and stone coloured shorts as he relaxed with  his wife-to-be.
> 
> A source told MailOnline the couple had been 'relaxed' about their  wedding  planning - as the Horrible Bosses actress has  admitted that she is not  actually looking forward to actually planning the  affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarong song: The curvy actress sported a printed sarong  around her waist and draped a fluffy towel around herself too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a splash: The couple are in the Mexican resort  with a group of  friends including Jennifer's Horrible Bosses co-star Jason  Bateman
> 
> She said: '[It's] something that will  probably come together at the last minute..:[Too much planning] might make me  crazy!'
> Jennifer and Justin were engaged last summer,  and since then, fans have been high on anticipation for their  nuptials.
> 
> However a friend told MailOnline: 'Jen and  Justin have been totally relaxed  about the wedding planning... but they have  different ideas about the  actual wedding itself.
> 'It's not to do with them as a couple,  they're madly in love. Every time you see them they've got their arms around  each other.
> 'Jen wants something bigger with all their  friends, Justin would just like something a bit more intimate.'
> 
> While Jennifer has said the wedding will not  happen anytime soon, sources  claim it is expected to happen at the end of the  summer, just before  Labor Day Weekend.
> The actress is clearly relishing the  opportunity to take a breather after a  whirlwind press tour to promote her  latest comedy movie We're The  Millers.
> 
> This marks the second trip to the  country  for the couple this year, after they enjoyed a romantic getaway  in Cabo San  Lucas in April.
> Jennifer embarked on her busy promotional  trip on August 12, just two days after throwing a lavish bash  for Justin's 42nd birthday.
> The party was a star-studded affair, with the  actor and director's nearest  and dearest turning out in droves for the  extravagant do at the couple's newly renovated Bel Air mansion.
> Jennifer will next be seen in forthcoming  comedy film Life of Crime alongside Isla Fisher and Tim  Robbins.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2398658/Jennifer-Aniston-gets-affectionate-fiance-Mexican-getaway-shows-bikini-body.html#ixzz2cbwoSnpx



She's looking good!


----------



## vimrod

Jayne1 said:


> I dont know how many times I can point out that I like her hair, her colouring, her complexion, her blue eyes, her casual style I even like her homes that are featured in Architectural Digest and I like them a heck of a lot more than most people here who think her homes are cold.  Not me, I think theyre perfect.
> 
> I've never even said anything negative about her red carpet style, like some here do.
> 
> I even liked the BF from the very beginning (scroll back and see) while it took many here a long time to warm to him.
> 
> I dont know how many times I can comment on the superficial.
> 
> *What really interests me is how these celebs play the game. In this particular case, the paps were invading her privacy so she positioned Smarwater, which she endorses, so it will be in the shot.  Good idea.*
> 
> Surely some of us want to discuss something other than her looks.  No?



Yeah I caught that. Good for her. 

For me personally I get tired of the narrative that she's still hung up on Brad and/or hating on Angie and that she's losing at life cos she's not married yet/hasn't adopted babies/had her own kids/makes romcoms/vacations in Mexico/is not a UN ambassador. She's in a steady relationship, works because she clearly wants to, seems to have solid happy friendships, has had relationships post-Brad and is enjoying her life. She's low-key, no major scandals and by all accounts a decent normal person. 

I agree that we can talk about more than the superficial, for instance, I'd love to talk about her _Friends _legacy and why and how she emerged as the star from that show because I never had much love for Rachel but I do oddly feel that she was the strongest of the females (yes even over and above Lisa Kudrow). I'm also very fascinated about her relationship with her mom and why they were estranged, there's never been much info about that.


----------



## LADC_chick

iluvmybags said:


> Yup, I believed she was faking her pregnancy and explained WHY I thought that to be true - but I don't think I visited that thread every day to say how much I dislike her or what shes wearing or how she looks, or that she's talentless, can't act, etc.  Like several other people have acknowledged/admitted, I started visiting the KK thread for the commentary, not to publicly bash her on a daily basis.  There are lots of celebs I strongly dislike who's threads are constantly on page 1 of this sub-forum, who's threads I've never even opened.  *Why would I visit the thread of a celeb I strongly dislike?  That celebrity may have lots of fans, who want to discuss their latest movie or song, or talk about a new haircut or clothing choice, or a new relationship, but if I don't like that celeb, I have no reason to participate in those conversations.  Sure, I could open lots of those threads and voice my opinion about how much I dislike that person, but what would be the point in that?  While I may find a certain celeb talentless or vile or extremely conceited, I don't need to drive home that point by visiting that persons thread every day/week to make sure everyone here knows how much I dislike that person.*
> 
> Unattractive?  Hmm, don't believe I've ever said that about anyone - I don't think I ever said she wasnt pretty either.  I believe I said I was looking for this absolutely gorgeous, most beautiful, natural looking woman in the world that everyone was talking about in these pics of "Vintage Kim" because I don't because I don't see it - but unattractive?  Not pretty? No, I don't believe I've ever said that about anyone.  (I believe I may have even said she was a pretty girl, average at best, but someone who was wearing way too much makeup even back then) Saying that you don't find someone to be gorgeous is a far cry from saying that they're not pretty or unattractive.
> 
> There is also a huge difference in the tone of the KK thread compared to Jennifer Aniston - lots of people have acknowledged that they started visiting the KK thread because of the comments made by other people, not necessarily because they're fans or non-fans.  I don't think I've ever seen comments like that in Jennifer Aniston's thread (or any other celeb for that matter).  I think for the most part, people visit the threads of the celebs they like and are looking to share comments with other people who like that person, not to read about how much that celebrity is hated or disliked by others.  In fact, the more negative comments I see posted in a thread, the fewer positive comments I see because the people who are fans or who do like a certain celebrity are driven away by all the negativity.


That's what makes the world go 'round. I'll give you another thread as an example: Bethenny Frankel. I happen to actually like Bethenny. I do find her a bit high strung, but for the most part, I've liked her since her days on RHoNYC. I'm happy for her success. I don't think she's a bad person. I think she's being the best mother she can be. There are people who participate in her thread who don't care one lick for her, but I think it's all good because it makes for some interesting discussion. I'm not coming to the thread with any expectation that the only people who should participate need to like her the way that I do. And I because I feel that way, I approach all other threads in this section the same way. That is to say, I don't feel like I need to only praise a celebrity or be an uber fan simply to post in the thread, and I won't change my opinion on that. 



vimrod said:


> Yeah I caught that. Good for her.
> 
> For me personally I get tired of the narrative that she's still hung up on Brad and/or hating on Angie and that she's losing at life cos she's not married yet/hasn't adopted babies/had her own kids/makes romcoms/vacations in Mexico/is not a UN ambassador. She's in a steady relationship, works because she clearly wants to, seems to have solid happy friendships, has had relationships post-Brad and is enjoying her life. She's low-key, no major scandals and by all accounts a decent normal person.
> 
> I agree that we can talk about more than the superficial, for instance, *I'd love to talk about her Friends legacy and why and how she emerged as the star from that show because I never had much love for Rachel but I do oddly feel that she was the strongest of the females (yes even over and above Lisa Kudrow).* I'm also very fascinated about her relationship with her mom and why they were estranged, there's never been much info about that.


But here's the thing. We all theorize why that is, and I know that a few pages back, my own theory was that her being linked to Brad, Oscar nominated hottie from _Thelma and Louise_ and_ A River Runs Through It_, definitely helped Jennifer's star to rise. I also guessed that had she not been linked to Brad, she would be in the same boat as Courtney Cox and Lisa Kudrow--actresses who were once on a hit '90s show, who now continue to work in television. I feel that you came into the discussion with a difference of opinion, which, of course, you're more than entitled to, and decided that an opinion different form yours was simply wrong because you used to write at a magazine (while simultaneously not acknowledging that writing for In Style or People, for example--two magazines quite notorious for working hand in glove with stars' publicists--is very different than working at Vanity Fair, which will put out a no-holds-bar piece like they did about Tom Cruise last year). 

So is it only OK to theorize why Jennifer Aniston didn't get sucked into the TV series after TV series vortex like her former co-stars if one doesn't mention Brad's name in conjunction? Because I'm reading here that you want discussion, but it feels like you want it on your terms.


----------



## vimrod

LADC_chick said:


> But here's the thing. We all theorize why that is, and I know that a few pages back, my own theory was that her being linked to Brad, Oscar nominated hottie from _Thelma and Louise_ and_ A River Runs Through It_, definitely helped Jennifer's star to rise. I also guessed that had she not been linked to Brad, she would be in the same boat as Courtney Cox and Lisa Kudrow--actresses who were once on a hit '90s show, who now continue to work in television. I feel that you came into the discussion with a difference of opinion, which, of course, you're more than entitled to, and decided that an opinion different form yours was simply wrong because you used to write at a magazine (while simultaneously not acknowledging that writing for In Style or People, for example--two magazines quite notorious for working hand in glove with stars' publicists--is very different than working at Vanity Fair, which will put out a no-holds-bar piece like they did about Tom Cruise last year).
> 
> So is it only OK to theorize why Jennifer Aniston didn't get sucked into the TV series after TV series vortex like her former co-stars if one doesn't mention Brad's name in conjunction? Because I'm reading here that you want discussion, but it feels like you want it on your terms.



Not true at all. Like I said in my post above, all I'm sick of is the constant Brangelina tie-in when she has clearly moved on with her life aeons ago. I just feel like there's more to her than that. Admittedly I also give the whole magazines/publicity tie-in short shrift because I have intimate knowledge of that field so if something is blatantly untrue to me (from my professional working experience) I'm gonna say so. You're entitled to believe that her publicist leaks stories to make her look a certain way, I'm entitled to refute it. You're entitled to not believe me. 

I never discounted that Brad was a boon to her publicity-wise but I dont think that's the only reason she's gone to become a bonafide movie star while Courtney and the rest of the _Friends_ gang havent done so well in that respect, although Courtney really struck gold with _Cougar Town_. Post-Brad, Jennifer's no longer part of a golden couple and all the sympathy in the world (if that's one theory) is not going to keep a career going.


----------



## Sweetpea83

sydgirl said:


> When I see Justin I always think of that SATC episode 'Short Comings' where he plays Vaughn, Carries love interest :lolots:
> 
> He also played Jared, Stanford's friend in season 1!



I watched American Psycho last night..never knew he was in it..


----------



## limom

vimrod said:


> Not true at all. Like I said in my post above, all I'm sick of is the constant Brangelina tie-in when she has clearly moved on with her life aeons ago. I just feel like there's more to her than that. Admittedly I also give the whole magazines/publicity tie-in short shrift because I have intimate knowledge of that field so if something is blatantly untrue to me (from my professional working experience) I'm gonna say so. You're entitled to believe that her publicist leaks stories to make her look a certain way, I'm entitled to refute it. You're entitled to not believe me.
> 
> I never discounted that Brad was a boon to her publicity-wise but I dont think that's the only reason she's gone to become a bonafide movie star while Courtney and the rest of the _Friends_ gang havent done so well in that respect, although Courtney really struck gold with _Cougar Town_. Post-Brad, Jennifer's no longer part of a golden couple and all the sympathy in the world (if that's one theory) is not going to keep a career going.



There might be more to Jennifer than the Brangelina angle but since she keeps her life and her accomplishments private, one can only speculate about what she actually does.
If you would like to discuss her relationship with her mother, go for it.


----------



## LADC_chick

vimrod said:


> Not true at all. Like I said in my post above, all I'm sick of is the constant Brangelina tie-in when she has clearly moved on with her life aeons ago. I just feel like there's more to her than that. *Admittedly I also give the whole magazines/publicity tie-in short shrift because I have intimate knowledge of that field so if something is blatantly untrue to me (from my professional working experience) I'm gonna say so. You're entitled to believe that her publicist leaks stories to make her look a certain way*, I'm entitled to refute it. You're entitled to not believe me.
> 
> I never discounted that Brad was a boon to her publicity-wise but I dont think that's the only reason she's gone to become a bonafide movie star while Courtney and the rest of the _Friends_ gang havent done so well in that respect, although Courtney really struck gold with _Cougar Town_. Post-Brad, Jennifer's no longer part of a golden couple and all the sympathy in the world (if that's one theory) is not going to keep a career going.



Well, I've never said that publicists leak stories. What I have said and what I continue to maintain is that there are publications that publicists know to use because those publications will always cheerlead the client. So, you know, Jennifer Love Hewitt will go to People magazine to announce that she's expecting and that she's engaged. That's not a leak; that's outright talking about it. Gwyneth Paltrow will continue to work with In Style because she'll get a cover and a glowing piece in between the pages. Those are all very opposite of leaking stories, and, again, is not what I've ever said.

There's a symbiotic relationship between celebrities and certain magazines. There's no denying that. Oh, and I feel the need to reiterate, because it seems that you really mistook what I've written before, that I'm not talking about publicists leaking stories.


----------



## Grace123

Well I think she was more than just "linked" to Brad, she was his wife. They were married, so being "linked" is to me, a bit of an understatement. 

And I still think that the truth is that none of the trio would be where they are today, as far as publicity, without each other. I think they know that and all use it as much as possible in order to stay relevant. I mean none of them are young any more and there are tons of pretty children on the rise, all who have to vie for those red carpet moments/People Mag covers.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> Well I think she was more than just "linked" to Brad, she was his wife. They were married, so being "linked" is to me, a bit of an understatement.
> 
> And I still think that the truth is that none of the trio would be where they are today, as far as publicity, without each other. I think they know that and all use it as much as possible in order to stay relevant. I mean none of them are young any more and there are tons of pretty children on the rise, all who have to vie for those red carpet moments/People Mag covers.


Linked, married, whatever... marriage to Pitt is her claim to fame.  That, and her hair.  

Which is why, IMO, she uses her hair to define her and her publicist makes sure the Brad connections still get headlines in the magazines.


----------



## bisousx

Publicists leak stories all the time. I know firsthand. Celeb pr people trade secrets with journos. "I'll tell you something my client did if you publish a story about my OTHER client."


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Publicists leak stories all the time. I know firsthand. Celeb pr people trade secrets with journos. "I'll tell you something my client did if you publish a story about my OTHER client."



This. 

I worked for a major publisher and it happens all day everyday. How else do these magazines get stories?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> Linked, married, whatever... marriage to Pitt is her claim to fame.  That, and her *hair*.
> 
> Which is why, IMO, she uses her hair to define her and her publicist makes sure the Brad connections still get headlines in the magazines.




Hehe..ita..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Linked, married, whatever... marriage to Pitt is her claim to fame.  That, and her hair.
> 
> Which is why, IMO, she uses her hair to define her and her publicist makes sure the Brad connections still get headlines in the magazines.



True. Esp. when it's time to drum up publicity for new movies. Very little of her actual role or acting chops are mentioned, lol.


----------



## Swanky

I never see magazines mention the 2 of them really.  I only see people here obsess over the whole divorce thing.  Once in a blue moon do I hear an interview, usually from Brad, where the media hypes it being him talking bad about Jennifer.

The water. . .  she has truckloads of it for free.  She'd be stupid not to drink it.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I never see magazines mention the 2 of them really.  I only see people here obsess over the whole divorce thing.  Once in a blue moon do I hear an interview, usually from Brad, where the media hypes it being him talking bad about Jennifer.
> 
> The water. . .  she has truckloads of it for free.  She'd be stupid not to drink it.



Well, she gets paid to represent the brand, I surely hope that she is Smart enough not to be seen guzzling Evian.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> True. Esp. when it's time to drum up publicity for new movies. *Very little of her actual role or acting chops are mentioned, lol.*



So true...


----------



## Swanky

I don't see anyone raving over rom-com actor's talents at all, none of them really.  It's not like they're choosing artistic, difficult pieces.
I don't hear anything about SJP, Meg Ryan, Kate Hudson, Drew Barrymore, Cameron, Diaz, etc. . .  or their acting chops.  Come to think of it, no one's all that hard on the rest of them and they all do pretty much the same thing as JA.

I'm telling you, _most _people picked their team years ago.  If you weren't team Aniston when Brad left her then you'll never be it seems.

I don't like rom-com's, so I never see her unless it's on cable and I'm not a "fan" so I won't go because I like her.  But to me, she's adequate enough.  I can't find things to tear her apart over, her acting isn't bad, she just doesn't pick challenging roles.  Then again, neither do the others I named


----------



## LADC_chick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I don't see anyone raving over rom-com actor's talents at all, none of them really.  *It's not like they're choosing artistic, difficult pieces.
> I don't hear anything about SJP, Meg Ryan, Kate Hudson, Drew Barrymore, Cameron, Diaz, etc. . .  or their acting chops.  Come to think of it, no one's all that hard on the rest of them and they all do pretty much the same thing as JA.
> 
> I'm telling you, _most _people picked their team years ago.  If you weren't team Aniston when Brad left her then you'll never be it seems.
> 
> I don't like rom-com's, so I never see her unless it's on cable and I'm not a "fan" so I won't go because I like her.  But to me, she's adequate enough.  I can't find things to tear her apart over, her acting isn't bad, she just doesn't pick challenging roles.  Then again, neither do the others I named


There was a time when people raved over Julia Roberts and Meg Ryan and Sandra Bullock for their great comedic abilities. It doesn't happen all the time, but it does happen. In the case of those three women, they did make attempts to break out of their molds and do some challenging work. Meg in When a Man Loves a Woman and Courage Under Fire, which she got good reviews for; Julia Roberts in Erin Brokovich; and Sandra Bullock in Crash and The Blind Side.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I don't see anyone raving over rom-com actor's talents at all, none of them really.  It's not like they're choosing artistic, difficult pieces.
> I don't hear anything about SJP, Meg Ryan, Kate Hudson, Drew Barrymore, Cameron, Diaz, etc. . .  or their acting chops.  *Come to think of it, no one's all that hard on the rest of them and they all do pretty much the same thing as JA.
> 
> I'm telling you, _most _people picked their team years ago.  If you weren't team Aniston when Brad left her then you'll never be it seems.
> 
> I don't like rom-com's, so I never see her unless it's on cable and I'm not a "fan" so I won't go because I like her.  But to me, she's adequate enough.  I can't find things to tear her apart over, her acting isn't bad, she just doesn't pick challenging roles.  Then again, neither do the others I named


Jen is considered A list (thanks to her hair, the Brad connection and her publicist, IMO) but A list, nevertheless.  Meg Ryan, Kate Hudson, Drew Barrymore, Cameron, Diaz are not A list and they certainly can't open a movie or draw in the crowds. SJP was only A list when she was doing television.

Not sure how you can compare C list actresses with an A list star...

(Are we going to have an argument over Kate Hudson being A list now...  )


----------



## HavPlenty

Jayne1 said:


> Jen is considered A list (thanks to her hair, the Brad connection and her publicist, IMO) but A list, nevertheless. Meg Ryan, Kate Hudson, Drew Barrymore, Cameron, Diaz are not A list and they certainly can't open a movie or draw in the crowds. SJP was only A list when she was doing television.
> 
> Not sure how you can compare C list actresses with an A list star...
> 
> (Are we going to have an argument over Kate Hudson being A list now...  )


 
Are you serious? Meg Ryan may not be A list now but she was definitely in her prime. I will give you Kate Hudson but Drew Barrymore was pretty big as well. She also produced the Charlie's Angel's movies. And are you forgetting Cameron just had a 100m movie with Bad Teacher?


----------



## Swanky

I'm not arguing w/ anyone over anything actually     The actresses I mentioned are given publicity when they have roles, none of them have anyone talking about their amazing talent, lol!  People love to dislike Jen is my point.
I deliberately didn't mention Sandra or Julia because they've had more roles outside the rom-com genre IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

^ Not you, Swanky.   l meant someone might pipe up and say Kate Hudson is an A list actress, or something.


----------



## Swanky

Lol!
I like her, tried not to, but she's too cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like Kate Hudson..she's more believable in roles...oh wait.....this is the Jen Aniston thread....oops sorry!!


----------



## iluvmybags

vimrod said:


> Not true at all. Like I said in my post above, all I'm sick of is the constant Brangelina tie-in when she has clearly moved on with her life aeons ago. I just feel like there's more to her than that. Admittedly I also give the whole magazines/publicity tie-in short shrift because I have intimate knowledge of that field so if something is blatantly untrue to me (from my professional working experience) I'm gonna say so. You're entitled to believe that her publicist leaks stories to make her look a certain way, I'm entitled to refute it. You're entitled to not believe me.
> 
> I never discounted that Brad was a boon to her publicity-wise but I dont think that's the only reason she's gone to become a bonafide movie star while Courtney and the rest of the _Friends_ gang havent done so well in that respect, although Courtney really struck gold with _Cougar Town_. Post-Brad, *Jennifer's no longer part of a golden couple and all the sympathy in the world (if that's one theory) is not going to keep a career going*.


 
I actually haven't seen her making a sympathy play in quite some time -- if people want to call it that.  I didn't see her VF article as anything more than Jen's side of the story.  I didn't see it like she was playing the sympathy card or crying "boo hoo" In fact, I think BRAD has gone on to give far more interviews about their marriage and/or the reason it broke up than Jen, but I don't see anyone saying Brad's playing the sympathy card.  So she said she thought he was missing a sensitivty chip -- I can think of a lot worse things that could be said about one's ex.  But since that interview, I don't think I've ever seen her bring it up.  The few times she does choose to talk about Brad or that part of her life, it's because she's *asked about it* in an interview (an interview with ELLE magazine comes to mind), not because she's looking for sympathy.


----------



## keychain

sydgirl said:


> When I see Justin I always think of that SATC episode 'Short Comings' where he plays Vaughn, Carries love interest :lolots:
> 
> He also played Jared, Stanford's friend in season 1!



I think of his Six Feet Under character.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Jen is considered A list (thanks to her hair, the Brad connection and her publicist, IMO) but A list, nevertheless.  Meg Ryan, Kate Hudson, Drew Barrymore, Cameron, Diaz are not A list and they certainly can't open a movie or draw in the crowds. SJP was only A list when she was doing television.
> 
> Not sure how you can compare C list actresses with an A list star...
> 
> (Are we going to have an argument over Kate Hudson being A list now...  )



Meg, Drew, SJP and Cameron are hardly c-list. Like it or not, those 4 are actually a-list having hit the highest paid actresses in Hollywood list at some point with longevity on that list. And, with the exception of Ryan, I wouldn't be surprised if they are still on the list. Meg was definitely a-list in her time though. Kate is probably b-list because she pulls in decent return; definitely not c-list, she's a lead in her movies. SJP well, was catapulted after SATC. With the exception of Kate and SJP, they've probably all been the lead in at least 20 movies.  Cameron is the highest grossing of that list by far simply due to Shrek; she's also the most versatile of that list. Shes done action, suspense, drama, etc. I don't know how or why but she's a huge box office draw. None of that takes anything away from Aniston though. They all live in the same space probably all right behind each other on the highest paid/most bankable lists. 

I honestly couldn't comment if Aniston could draw her own crowd, she never actually went out on that limb. So, to say she's pulling in the crowd isn't completely true; not sure how much is attributed to the costar. Derailed was awful and her only other attempt at non-comedy was Marley & Me; which I feel like the only reason I thought it was good was because I followed the heartbreaking storyline of the dog more than I cared about Jen/Owen's characters. Nothing's wrong with romcom, it's her bag.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't see anyone raving over rom-com actor's talents at all, none of them really.  It's not like they're choosing artistic, difficult pieces.
> I don't hear anything about SJP, Meg Ryan, Kate Hudson, Drew Barrymore, Cameron, Diaz, etc. . .  or their acting chops.  Come to think of it, no one's all that hard on the rest of them and they all do pretty much the same thing as JA.
> 
> I can't find things to tear her apart over, her acting isn't bad, she just doesn't pick challenging roles.  Then again, neither do the others I named


i disagree some of them really have tried to stretch themselves and I don't think the movies were a mainstream "hit" or something that would draw their crowd. Someone going to see Gangs of NY or Reluctant Fundamentalist probably isn't going to see Bride Wars or He's just not that into you. I do think though that actresses who do a lot of romcoms just aren't taken seriously when they step outside that box so they're judged really harsh.


----------



## nycmom

I wouldn't consider them C list either. But what do I know, I actually liked Derailed lol! I also think almost all rom com actresses (and actors) try to do something different at some point, with varying degrees of success of course. I remember a lot was made of JA being in Good Girl at the time because it wasn't her usual role, and then she also did Friends With Money and Rockstar...


----------



## Swanky

I like Derailed too, and the Break UP although it was a depressing story.

My point is being missed but it's cool, I don't need to be agreed with, lol!


----------



## nycmom

I think I get what you mean, it seems JA is still a polarizing figure all these years later...she obviously really annoys some people for some reason but I dont understand either!


----------



## Swanky

I don't get it either, lol!

I'm just trying to say, no rom-com actresses are ever talked about because of their acting talents.


----------



## Grace123

I wonder if the dislike for her started when she and BP married? I've noticed from reading some celeb sites that she garners lunatic hatred and and the Brange garners fanatic loyalty. I'm wondering if the hatred started when BP actually married her and his fans were horrified cause now they'd have no shot at him?! 

Then he and AJ had the affair and JA divorced him so all of this just carried over with the 'fans' and she can do no right and the other 2 can do no wrong, according to these somewhat certifiables. 

I'm just wondering outloud about it; seems so odd that so many hate her desperately when she really hasn't done anything (IMO) to deserve it. What's even odder is that while we spend time commenting on her life, she's living one of the best lives I've ever seen.


----------



## berrydiva

nycmom said:


> I think I get what you mean, it seems JA is still a polarizing figure all these years later...she obviously really annoys some people for some reason but I dont understand either!





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't get it either, lol!
> 
> I'm just trying to say, no rom-com actresses are ever talked about because of their acting talents.



 Is it possible it's because of the romcom actresses she really sucks and has no range? 

I kind of put her in the same bucket with Halle; interested in both but would never go see a movie with them where they have a significant amount of screen time. However, even though I don't like romcoms, I've actively seen movies with the other actresses mentioned because they're decent actresses.


----------



## Swanky

Not to me... they're all the same to me. Not spectacular, not a disaster.


----------



## berrydiva

Yeah, I get not to you but maybe to others. Lol. Hence, the constant evaluation of her acting chops.


----------



## iluvmybags

keychain said:


> I think of his Six Feet Under character.


 
I don't remember him on that show -- who did he play?

ETA:  NM -- OMG!!! Joe!!! I didn't know that was him!!


----------



## LADC_chick

Grace123 said:


> *I wonder if the dislike for her started when she and BP married? I've noticed from reading some celeb sites that she garners lunatic hatred and and the Brange garners fanatic loyalty. I'm wondering if the hatred started when BP actually married her and his fans were horrified cause now they'd have no shot at him?!*
> 
> Then he and AJ had the affair and JA divorced him so all of this just carried over with the 'fans' and she can do no right and the other 2 can do no wrong, according to these somewhat certifiables.
> 
> I'm just wondering outloud about it; seems so odd that so many hate her desperately when she really hasn't done anything (IMO) to deserve it. What's even odder is that while we spend time commenting on her life, she's living one of the best lives I've ever seen.



That's cute.

Honestly, I feel like people ask this question a lot, get an answer, then come back with the same, "But I don't understand why?" question. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> *I wonder if the dislike for her started when she and BP married? I've noticed from reading some celeb sites that she garners lunatic hatred and and the Brange garners fanatic loyalty. I'm wondering if the hatred started when BP actually married her and his fans were horrified cause now they'd have no shot at him?!
> 
> Then he and AJ had the affair and JA divorced him so all of this just carried over with the 'fans' and she can do no right and the other 2 can do no wrong, according to these somewhat certifiables. *
> 
> I'm just wondering outloud about it; seems so odd that so many hate her desperately when she really hasn't done anything (IMO) to deserve it. What's even odder is that while we spend time commenting on her life, she's living one of the best lives I've ever seen.



Lol!


----------



## HavPlenty

I'm not sure why people dislike Jennifer. Her husband left her in a much publicized affair. That has to be incredibly difficult for anyone. She's continued on in her life and made the best of it and is doing well for herself. Brad and Angelina have moved on as well. Brad has all of the children he could ever want and appears to be happy in his life. I don't even know why fans care anymore. They are all living their dreams and are having great success. Peace


----------



## Nat

Amen  Let's all move on. That's what they've done.


----------



## Grace123

LADC_chick said:


> That's cute.
> 
> Honestly, I feel like people ask this question a lot, get an answer, then come back with the same, "But I don't understand why?" question. Lather, rinse, repeat.



Well I guess we'll keep asking until we get an answer that actually makes sense other than "oh she's a baaaaad actress," or "I just can't stand her hair," or "She's so boring."


----------



## LADC_chick

But Graceeeee! Those are legitimate.  If you don't agree with them that's fine, but expecting to get an answer that satisfies you when you actually see things differently seems futile I think. Someone saying "I don't like Jennifer because I don't think she's a great actress" actually makes a ton of sense. As is "Her interview in Vanity Fair annoyed the hell out of me." I guess I'm saying, if you said, "I lurveeee Jennifer because her hair is awesome and she's great in movies" how is that making any more sense than someone giving a reason for why they're annoyed by her?

I did also want to add that for those who positively love Jennifer Aniston, the same can be said that they believe she's harmless and can do no wrong (going back to the comment about some believe that other celebrities can do no wrong). When she started dating Justin, no one could even suggest that Jennifer was seeing a man while he was still in a co-habitating, long-term relationship with his girlfriend (who's either a stylist or a make up artist. I forget which) of 14 years. 

I certainly remember all the justifications: Oh, they had an on again/off again relationship (even though they were living together); Oh, he wasn't _married_ to the girl, so it's different there; Oh, JustJen weren't together until after he broke up with the girlfriend, despite the fact that Jennifer's co-producer talked about how Jennifer was introducing Justin on set as her boyfriend when she was filming the Lifetime movie, Five, in early 2011.


----------



## Grace123

Sorry, I just don't see the point of wasting emotion on hating OR loving someone because of their acting, hair, man troubles, etc. 

I think this woman is relatively benign, relatively harmless, not bad at what she does, and does have good hair. 

You do have some points, LADC, and I don't entirely disagree w/you on all of them but as I said, I still don't see the reason for the hardcore emotion one way or the other.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> But Graceeeee! Those are legitimate.  If you don't agree with them that's fine, but expecting to get an answer that satisfies you when you actually see things differently seems futile I think. Someone saying "I don't like Jennifer because I don't think she's a great actress" actually makes a ton of sense. As is "Her interview in Vanity Fair annoyed the hell out of me." I guess I'm saying, if you said, "I lurveeee Jennifer because her hair is awesome and she's great in movies" how is that making any more sense than someone giving a reason for why they're annoyed by her?
> 
> I did also want to add that for those who positively love Jennifer Aniston, the same can be said that they believe she's harmless and can do no wrong (going back to the comment about some believe that other celebrities can do no wrong). When she started dating Justin, no one could even suggest that Jennifer was seeing a man while he was still in a co-habitating, long-term relationship with his girlfriend (who's either a stylist or a make up artist. I forget which) of 14 years.
> 
> *I certainly remember all the justifications: Oh, they had an on again/off again relationship (even though they were living together); Oh, he wasn't married to the girl, so it's different there; Oh, JustJen weren't together until after he broke up with the girlfriend, despite the fact that Jennifer's co-producer talked about how Jennifer was introducing Justin on set as her boyfriend when she was filming the Lifetime movie, Five, in early 2011.*




Lol oh yes I remember that argument.  The parallels were certainly interesting. For someone who reminded the public that she was the "wronged" one, you'd think she wouldn't do the same to someone else. But hey, it's Rachel Green, America's Sweetheart, cute, funny and popular so I guess what she did doesn't count.


----------



## Nat

I agree, Grace. You really think all of that when you think of Jennifer Aniston? Knowing all those facts of an actress you don't even like? And why would you repeat the same old opinions over and over again? The Vanity Fair interview of what, 7, 8 years ago? Really? I don't even know what I had for dinner back then  

It all seems like such a waste of time to me.


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:


> I agree, Grace. You really think all of that when you think of Jennifer Aniston? Knowing all those facts of an actress you don't even like? And why would you repeat the same old opinions over and over again? The Vanity Fair interview of what, 7, 8 years ago? Really? I don't even know what I had for dinner back then
> 
> It all seems like such a waste of time to me.





And now, it's wine time.


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> And now, it's wine time.


Cheers, love


----------



## iluvmybags

Nat said:


> I agree, Grace. You really think all of that when you think of Jennifer Aniston? Knowing all those facts of an actress you don't even like? And why would you repeat the same old opinions over and over again? The Vanity Fair interview of what, 7, 8 years ago? Really? I don't even know what I had for dinner back then
> 
> It all seems like such a waste of time to me.


----------



## bisbee

LADC_chick said:


> I did also want to add that for those who positively love Jennifer Aniston, the same can be said that they believe she's harmless and can do no wrong (going back to the comment about some believe that other celebrities can do no wrong). When she started dating Justin, no one could even suggest that Jennifer was seeing a man while he was still in a co-habitating, long-term relationship with his girlfriend (who's either a stylist or a make up artist. I forget which) of 14 years.



Did anyone here say she is harmless and can do no wrong?  Also...what about Justin's decision to date someone else while living with a woman he had been with for 14 years?

More importantly (if anything about this discussion is important, which I question), who gives a flying f***?  Those on both sides of the discussion are all a bit obsessed, right?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So interesting that she is so rich but can never go on a vacation without paps. This trip must be comped. Lol.


----------



## An4

I just finished watching the Millers and I have to say Aniston did a great job. And I don't even like her that much in general (I really hated her character on Friends and I just find her kinda bland), so I was pleasantly surprised. She was very believable. Movie has its funny moments but I didn't find it hilarious like some reviews suggest. It's an ok comedy if you have nothing better to do.


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> Sorry, I just don't see the point of wasting emotion on hating OR loving someone because of their acting, hair, man troubles, etc.
> 
> I think this woman is relatively benign, relatively harmless, not bad at what she does, and does have good hair.
> 
> You do have some points, LADC, and I don't entirely disagree w/you on all of them but as I said, I still don't see the reason for the hardcore emotion one way or the other.


I pick up hardcore emotion on loving or hating her just a lack of allowing others to have their own opinion and accepting their opinion. The emotion expressed seems more to be rooted in trying to convince someone to see it your way. To LADC's point, there's never going to be a satisfactory answer to "why do you like/not like her?"


----------



## Sarni

The thing I like about Jen and her movies is you DO know exactly what you are going to get. I like to relax on a Saturday night at home with a JA rom com movie but I would never go and see her movies at the movie theater. Her movies are girls night in kind of movies. 

Plus....she has amazing hair!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

berrydiva said:


> I pick up hardcore emotion on loving or hating her just a *lack of allowing others to have their own opinion and accepting their opinion. The emotion expressed seems more to be rooted in trying to convince someone to see it your way.* To LADC's point, there's never going to be a satisfactory answer to "why do you like/not like her?"



This.


----------



## LADC_chick

You're right, Nat. The repeating of opinions only ever happens in Jennifer Aniston's thread. It doesn't happen in any other thread, ever. All the other celebrity threads have hundreds of unique opinions expressed only by the people who happen to like the particular celebrity, and nothing from the celebrity's past ever gets mentioned.


----------



## AEGIS

yall sure to do write long paragraphs in this thread
didn't know JA could inspire such emotion


----------



## vimrod

LADC_chick said:


> Well, I've never said that publicists leak stories. What I have said and what I continue to maintain is that there are publications that publicists know to use because those publications will always cheerlead the client.
> There's a symbiotic relationship between celebrities and certain magazines. There's no denying that. Oh, and I feel the need to reiterate, because it seems that you really mistook what I've written before, that I'm not talking about publicists leaking stories.



I touched on one aspect of what I've seen/heard in this particular thread about JA and her publicity-whoring ways, and honestly I cant remember nor do I have the inclination to search which particular poster said what to refute it. I think we're gonna go in circles here and I dont wanna derail the thread so to each his own. 

I rewatched _The Break-Up_ recently and I forgot how good she was in that movie. Of course, coming on the heels of her divorce I'm sure she had a lot to draw on but that one scene when she walks in on Vince Vaughn's character while he's carvorting with the naked chicks and she just looks so defeated and disappointed... amazing stuff. And just touching on _Friends_ quickly, anyone watch _The Big Bang Theory?_ I've noticed that Kaley really channels Rachel a lot, the mannerisms, facial tics, head tilts, body language. It gets more noticeable as the seasons progress.


----------



## An4

vimrod said:


> (...) And just touching on _Friends_ quickly, anyone watch _The Big Bang Theory?_ I've noticed that Kaley really channels Rachel a lot, the mannerisms, facial tics, head tilts, body language. It gets more noticeable as the seasons progress.



I don't see it, thankfully. big bang is my favorite show and I think kaley is funny and energetic and she infuses that into her character. penny may not be educated but she's tough and street smart. rachel was a dense, spoiled brat.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/26/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-wrap-up-cabo-vacation/

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux head to the airport to catch a departing flight out of town on Sunday (August 25) in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.

The 44-year-old actress and the 42-year-old actor were on vacation in the tropical locale with their good friends Jason Bateman and Amanda Anka for the past week.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't get this woman.  She has a sh!t load of money but she forever vacations at Cabo.

There ares SOOOOOO many beautiful places in the world where she can visit/work on her tan, but she's forever going there.  Hell, half of her lineage is Greek but does she ever go island hopping in Greece?  I don't know...


----------



## vimrod

An4 said:


> I don't see it, thankfully. big bang is my favorite show and I think kaley is funny and energetic and she infuses that into her character. penny may not be educated but she's tough and street smart. *rachel was a dense, spoiled brat.*



Ugh she really annoyed me! The Rachel who ran into the coffee shop on her wedding day was a brat but she was actually endearing and sweet and kind in the first couple of seasons. It all went downhill after the break-up with Ross (Although that was some awesome television right there. For a sitcom to  have that kind of emotional resonance with the whole Ross/Rachel  break-up, it was kinda amazing.) Post that however, Rachel was the pits, annoying, selfish amped up to princess levels of entitlement.


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> I don't get this woman.  She has a sh!t load of money but she forever vacations at Cabo.
> 
> There ares SOOOOOO many beautiful places in the world where she can visit/work on her tan, but she's forever going there.  Hell, half of her lineage is Greek but does she ever go island hopping in Greece?  I don't know...



I've always wondered the same thing. Why Cabo with all the other beautiful sunny places in the world?


----------



## cakegirl

She probably goes to Cabo because its close/easy to get to from LA, where she lives. Just like many NYC based celebs go to the Hamptons every weekend.


----------



## An4

vimrod said:


> Ugh she really annoyed me! The Rachel who ran into the coffee shop on her wedding day was a brat but she was actually endearing and sweet and kind in the first couple of seasons. It all went downhill after the break-up with Ross (Although that was some awesome television right there. For a sitcom to  have that kind of emotional resonance with the whole Ross/Rachel  break-up, it was kinda amazing.) Post that however, Rachel was the pits, annoying, selfish amped up to princess levels of entitlement.



I agree. I was always team Ross - they were totally on a break! oh, I loved that show!


----------



## ck2802

White Orchid said:


> I don't get this woman.  She has a sh!t load of money but she forever vacations at Cabo.
> 
> There ares SOOOOOO many beautiful places in the world where she can visit/work on her tan, but she's forever going there.  Hell, half of her lineage is Greek but does she ever go island hopping in Greece?  I don't know...



I believe it's because she has a fear of flying, so she doesn't like to go on long flights.  I remember reading that years ago.  I don't get it though, a plane can crash at anytime no matter how long the flight is.


----------



## Swanky

But if flying stresses you, do you want to fly for 2 hours or 14?


----------



## Lena186

I guess I understand where she's coming from. Like I tend to make the little things ever get me to be happy. Even a cup of coffee for example in a small cafe I like although I can choose pretty much anywhere else. I appreciate the simple things in life. And if Cabo makes her happy every time she's there, then Cabo is the way to go for her!


----------



## Lena186

For people who does not like to fly, 2 hours is certainly much more of a relief than 14 hours. I like plane flights but I certainly get tired and annoyed each time the flight is long


----------



## greenpaix

Oh gosh. Can we give the woman a break? LOL

Is it so bad that she likes comfort - she wears the same purse, wedges, jeans, tank, etc..Takes the same vacations? Hahaa


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like that outfit on her.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston enjoys a lazy Sunday grocery run with Justin Theroux as they settle into $21m LA love nest  
*
They're just settling into life at their new $21million mansion.
And  Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux looked to be enjoying the  easy-going rhythm of day-to-day living in the upmarket Los Angeles  neighbourhood of Bel Air, on Sunday.
The  happy couple, who are engaged to be married, were spotted making a run  to a local grocery store for a lazy weekend of household errands.







 The day-to-day: Jennifer Aniston and Justin  Theroux appeared to be in domestic bliss as they shopped for groceries  in Bel Air, California, on Sunday

The 44-year-old actress opted for casual late summer attire for the afternoon outing.  
 The Friends alum tied her  blonde tinted tresses into a loose ponytail as she shielded her eyes  from the September sun with a pair of trendy sunglasses.
Wearing a good-natured smile, Jennifer sported a light summer dress - featuring a blue tie dye design - that showed off her toned legs.










 Looking lean: The 44-year-old showed off her long legs in a summer dress







Something to prove, Justin? Theroux looked to be meticulously dressed as his fiancée was relaxed in easy-going summer wear

 Completing the star's getup was a pair of rubber thongs as she slung a black leather handbag over her left shoulder.
And while Jen kept it casual, her fiancé Justin took out all the stops in the fashion department as per usual.
The hunky 42-year-old wore a jaunty hat propped to a dashing tilt on his perfectly coiffed dome for the shopping spree.






Sharing the burden: Jennifer and Justin each  carried a grocery bag, surely indicating they are both committed to  equality in their relationship







Packing it in: The two stars loaded the trunk in unison

The nephew of highly  regarded travel writer Paul Theroux seemed ready for a hipster adventure  as he donned black leather combat boots and form-fitting denim  trousers.
Adorning his neck  was a gold chain and pendant as he wore a super tight graphic T-shirt  featuring a contradictory message 'Anarchy & Peace'.
Completing  the avid vegetarian's ensemble was a pair of dark aviator shades as he  shared the burden of grocery carrying with his fit bride-to-be.






 Boys first: The We're The Millers star patiently waited her turn to load in the groceries

 In a recent interview, Jennifer revealed that she is in a happier place, thanks in large part to her new love life.

 'Happiness is a choice,' she said, adding that she would have told her 30-year-old self to 'go to therapy.'
Meanwhile, the actress has also recently admitted that preparations for her big day have been less than  speedy, and a few months ago she revealed she had been too busy to even  choose a wedding dress.






 Shaded: The happy couple both sported sunglasses as they headed into the market
When asked if she had picked her gown at the première of her Lifetime movie  Five earlier this year she said: 'No, no, no. I don't have a dress. I like to be very spontaneous.'

 A source told MailOnline the couple had been 'relaxed' about their  wedding planning - as the Horrible Bosses actress has admitted that she  is not actually looking forward to actually planning the affair.

 She said: '[It's] something that will probably come together at the last minute..:[Too much planning] might make me crazy!'



  Jennifer and Justin were engaged last summer, and since then, fans have been high on anticipation for their nuptials.

 However a friend told MailOnline: 'Jen and Justin have been totally relaxed  about the wedding planning... but they have different ideas about the  actual wedding itself.
'It's not to do with them as a couple, they're madly in love. Every time you see them they've got their arms around each other.

'Jen wants something bigger with all their friends, Justin would just like something a bit more intimate.'
Construction  on their love nest in Bel Air was completed in June and the doting  couple have been settling into their new life together over the summer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ux-settle-21m-LA-love-nest.html#ixzz2eQTNvXwS 
​


----------



## HavPlenty

cute dress


----------



## vimrod

I dont understand his clothes. 
I.just.do.not. And not to just pick on him, but it's that general dirty-ish hipster trend that I see a lot of guys doing. It just looks gross! Wear clothes that fit! Stop wearing skinny jeans!


----------



## kittenslingerie

His skinny jeans don't bother me. Its the tight belly tops he's wearing. tight tops are very feminine in my mind.


----------



## Swanky

It's not my style, but he rocks it IMO.


----------



## cakegirl

It would get old for me after awhile but least he has the body for it. There's nothing worse than a guy with big hips in skinny jeans!


----------



## DivineMissM

vimrod said:


> I dont understand his clothes.
> I.just.do.not. And not to just pick on him, but it's that general dirty-ish hipster trend that I see a lot of guys doing. It just looks gross! Wear clothes that fit! Stop wearing skinny jeans!




I'm with you.  I *hate* skinny jeans on men.  And even worse, the ones with the low crotch.  I don't know the name for them, but they look absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## AEGIS

greenpaix said:


> Oh gosh. Can we give the woman a break? LOL
> 
> Is it so bad that she likes comfort - she wears the same purse, wedges, jeans, tank, etc..Takes the same vacations? Hahaa





yeah she is a creature of habit and routine
nothing wrong with that


----------



## LADC_chick

But it's like they're in two different climates in the same pictures. Jennifer is still in L.A. summer while Justin is in NYC autumn.


----------



## chowlover2

IMO, Jen has the best body in Hollywood, those legs are killer!


----------



## knics33

vimrod said:


> I dont understand his clothes.
> I.just.do.not. And not to just pick on him, but it's that general dirty-ish hipster trend that I see a lot of guys doing. It just looks gross! Wear clothes that fit! Stop wearing skinny jeans!



Lol I always think this when I see pics of him. He certainly has a style. IDK - part of me wants to like it bc I like a guy who can rock skinny jeans, but he wears variations of that one outfit. It looks juvenile IMO.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston: 'Life of Crime' TIFF Press Conference! *






*Jennifer Aniston* rocks a cute little dress while attending the press conference for her latest film *Life Of Crime* during the *2013 Toronto International Film Festival* at TIFF Bell Lightbox on Saturday (September 14) in Toronto, Canada.  
 The 44-year-old actress was joined by her co-stars *Tim Robbins*, *Will Forte*, and *Mark Boone Junior*.
*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Jennifer Aniston*
 Earlier in the day, *Jennifer* and her fiance *Justin Theroux* were spotted out and about in Toronto before attending the film festival, which will wrap up this weekend.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/14/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-cocktails-with-justin-theroux/

Jennifer Aniston and her fiance Justin Theroux attend the Life of Crime cocktail reception held during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival on Saturday (September 14) at Hudson Kitchen in Toronto, Canada.

The 44-year-old actress was also joined by her co-stars Will Forte and Tim Robbins.

Earlier in the day, Jennifer attended a press conference to promote the movie, which is having its premiere at the festival this evening as well.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Vivienne Westwood dress and shoes with Fred Leighton jewelry. The event was presented by PANDORA jewelry.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/14/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-cocktails-with-justin-theroux/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston and her fiance Justin Theroux attend the Life of Crime cocktail reception held during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival on Saturday (September 14) at Hudson Kitchen in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress was also joined by her co-stars Will Forte and Tim Robbins.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Jennifer attended a press conference to promote the movie, which is having its premiere at the festival this evening as well.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Vivienne Westwood dress and shoes with Fred Leighton jewelry. The event was presented by PANDORA jewelry.



That's funny, as I was looking at the first set of pics with the black dress I was thinking, "I will fall over dead if she ever wears a pair of closed toe heels."  And then...BAM.


----------



## jokester

Something is very different about her .


----------



## DivineMissM

jokester said:


> Something is very different about her .




It's the shoes!  She's wearing _*closed toe shoes*_ !   

Seriously though, I see it too.  I don't know what it is, but she looks even more gorgeous than normal.


----------



## HavPlenty

She looks happy. She's glowing just like Scar Jo. Must be love.


----------



## green.bee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Aniston: 'Life of Crime' TIFF Press Conference! *
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2013/09/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-tiff-press-conference.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston* rocks a cute little dress while attending the press conference for her latest film *Life Of Crime* during the *2013 Toronto International Film Festival* at TIFF Bell Lightbox on Saturday (September 14) in Toronto, Canada.
> The 44-year-old actress was joined by her co-stars *Tim Robbins*, *Will Forte*, and *Mark Boone Junior*.
> *PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Jennifer Aniston*
> Earlier in the day, *Jennifer* and her fiance *Justin Theroux* were spotted out and about in Toronto before attending the film festival, which will wrap up this weekend.
> 
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/aniston-crime1/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-tiff-press-conference-01.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/aniston-crime1/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-tiff-press-conference-02.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/aniston-crime1/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-tiff-press-conference-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/aniston-crime1/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-tiff-press-conference-14.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/aniston-crime1/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-tiff-press-conference-15.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/aniston-crime1/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-tiff-press-conference-05.jpg



I love her outfit!



Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/14/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-cocktails-with-justin-theroux/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston and her fiance Justin Theroux attend the Life of Crime cocktail reception held during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival on Saturday (September 14) at Hudson Kitchen in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress was also joined by her co-stars Will Forte and Tim Robbins.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Jennifer attended a press conference to promote the movie, which is having its premiere at the festival this evening as well.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Vivienne Westwood dress and shoes with Fred Leighton jewelry. The event was presented by PANDORA jewelry.



She looks great (minus the hideous shoes).


----------



## Swanky

from Dailymail


----------



## schadenfreude

I was thinking, _Lawd, she looks tore up in those photos with the black dress_ and then the very next page, it's like, _Hello Jen in that gray dress, you look ten years younger and super hot!_. How did that happen? She looks amazing in the gray dress. Her skin is just glowing. And normally I am NOT a fan!


----------



## AEGIS

idk if i like the dress
but the color looks great on her and she looks pretty
and i hate her shoes here...i actually like her always strappy sandal look


----------



## greenpaix

Ok. The nude shoes makes no sense. 

Like...did she break a heel on her usual black strappy on the way to the event and someone borrowed her the nude shoes in the car??? 

Love everything else but the shoes!


----------



## MarieG

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> from Dailymail



She looks amazing!!! Not loving the cut of the dress but she looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Tarhls

Jen looks so healthy and glowing.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous, but the nude shoes look terrible with that stunning dress...


----------



## bagsforme

Love the dress and the shoes.  Good to see her in something different than strappy sandals.

The only thing she needs is more jewelry.


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/14/jennifer-aniston-life-of-crime-cocktails-with-justin-theroux/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston and her fiance Justin Theroux attend the Life of Crime cocktail reception held during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival on Saturday (September 14) at Hudson Kitchen in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> The 44-year-old actress was also joined by her co-stars Will Forte and Tim Robbins.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Jennifer attended a press conference to promote the movie, which is having its premiere at the festival this evening as well.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Vivienne Westwood dress and shoes with Fred Leighton jewelry. The event was presented by PANDORA jewelry.



LOVE this look..but Justin and the boots??? LOL


----------



## Swanky

I think she looked gorgeous in the blue dress, the shoes disappointed me.  I like her in strappies the best, they're_ her_.

More pics w/ Justin:

*Taking the plunge! Jennifer Aniston dazzles in strapless  cleavage-baring dress as she cosies up to Justin Theroux at TIFF  premiere of Life of Crime 
*
  She has finally made a movie  that&#8217;s being warmly received by critics and fashion commentators will  also be giving Jennifer Aniston full marks for her glamorous appearance  at the Toronto International Film Festival premiere of Life of Crime.
The  44-year-old actress looked ravishing in a blue dress which she paired  with nude heels as she stepped out to promote her latest film on  Saturday and Jennifer&#8217;s huge smile indicated she may have been reading  her own reviews. 

Or maybe it was her handsome date, fiance Justin Theroux, who was responsible for her good mood.





So in love: Jennifer Aniston cosied up to fiance Justin Theroux at the TIFF premiere of her new movie Life of Crime
 Or maybe it was her handsome date, fiance Justin Theroux, who was responsible for her good mood. 

The gorgeous couple cosied up at the cocktail reception for the movie presented by PANDORA Jewelry at Hudson Kitchen. 

Jennifer  put her toned arms on display in the plunging Vivienne Westwood  strapless number, which showed off her impressive cleavage but kept her  legs mostly covered in the draped dress. 






No fashion crime here: Jennifer Aniston looked  ravishing in a blue dress which she paired with nude heels as she  stepped out to promote Life of Crime on Saturday at TIFF


She wisely kept her  jewellery minimal, pairing large statement earrings from Fred Leighton  with her impressive engagement ring from fiancé Justin Theroux and her  famous locks flowed freely over her shoulders  

  In the flick Jennifer plays a socialite wife who is kidnapped as part of a plot by a gang of fraudsters.





The perfect couple: Jennifer is riding a personal and professional high right now and her happiness was clear for all to see







 Dazzling: Jennifer looked sensational in the strapless cleavage-baring blue dress at the TIFF premiere of Life of Crime


The film is based on Emore Leonard's  1978 novel, and director Daniel Schechter commented about Aniston: 'It's the best work she's ever done and she'll blow people away. I don't  think people will see it coming, she's so talented and I was crying  while watching it.'
The movie &#8211; which also stars Tim Robbins and rapper Mos Def - received the honour of closing the prestigious  film festival, an indication of how highly it is thought of by  organisers.  









 Reading your own reviews? Jennifer has been  widely praised for her work in Life of Crime and the 44-yar-old actress  looked thrilled at the movie's premiere at the Toronto International  Film Festival


Earlier in the day, Jennifer,  looking as youthful as ever, put in a chic appearance as she attended a  press conference to promote the film. 

And perhaps the star was in 'serious actress' mode as she opted for a simple black dress and matching strappy heels.
However, the glamorous actress - who is a dedicated fan of Pilates - showed off her impressively toned legs.





Sexy: Jennifer vamped up her look with a strapless dress and tousled blonde hair as she celebrated her best reviews in years 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...x-TIFF-premiere-Life-Crime.html#ixzz2eyD9qvgB


----------



## bisousx

This is the best I've ever seen her look. Great makeup and dress color. Ugly shoes but oh well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HavPlenty said:


> She looks happy. She's glowing just like Scar Jo. Must be love.



 More like the bronzer


----------



## Sweetpea83

He has such a weird body...


----------



## HavPlenty

DC-Cutie said:


> More like the bronzer


 
She still looks happy bronzer or no bronzer.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She does look good but the team at Daily Mail BADLY need a proof reader/better editor. 

"44 yar-old"??


----------



## sdkitty

I think she's very attractive but I'm getting kind of sick of her with all her endorsements (Living Proof, Smart Water, Aveeno)
I guess she's taking the money while she can get it.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> More like the bronzer



I need some of that!


----------



## Nathalya

I dont know him at all but they seems very happy together on pictures


----------



## berrydiva

Seriously does he only own 1 pair of shoes?


----------



## shoegal27

I'm trying but I just don't like her bo or his cdirty scruffed up boots.


----------



## Swanky

Her bo?


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her bo?


Think she meant beau


----------



## Swanky

ohhhhhhhh, I thought she meant b.o. and I was like "whaaaaaa?!"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Perfect dress. The shoes - what was she/her stylist thinking?  Other than the shoes, she looks great. Love the hair and makeup, but most of all the happy vibe emanating from her.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I also think she looks beautiful, love the dress and the color, her hair skin and makeup look great but those shoes. What was she thinking?  While I do appreciate that she tried changing it up a bit I don't think those shoes were right for that outfit.


----------



## berrydiva

Could've been a last minute wardrobe decision and the shoes were supposed to go with a different dress or didn't have time for a pedicure. Happens all the time.


----------



## Sasha2012

Side view of the dress.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So pretty!


----------



## scarlet555

With That blue dress... Strappy sandals would have been much better! I don't like that heavy black eye liner makeup on her but she looks great still.


----------



## vimrod

She does look radiant in that blue dress. Of course the shoes are hideous which is astonishing because she always rocks those dresses with the gorgeous strappies. I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that Justin stepped on her toes with his ginormous ugly booties and she had to change shoes. I also love the LBD she's wearing in the previous pic. I swear she's my fashion twin, I can easily see myself wearing everything she does. It's all just so classic and elegant and pretty yet practical.


----------



## AEGIS

Sweetpea83 said:


> He has such a weird body...




i think he just wears too tight clothes


----------



## DivineMissM

vimrod said:


> She does look radiant in that blue dress. Of course the shoes are hideous which is astonishing because she always rocks those dresses with the gorgeous strappies.* I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that Justin stepped on her toes with his ginormous ugly booties and she had to change shoes. *I also love the LBD she's wearing in the previous pic. I swear she's my fashion twin, I can easily see myself wearing everything she does. It's all just so classic and elegant and pretty yet practical.



haha!  Yes, let's go with that!  The shoes are nice, but they don't go with the dress at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The side view of the dress is awful.


----------



## NicolesCloset

^
Yep


----------



## Sweetpea83

AEGIS said:


> i think he just wears too tight clothes


 


To me..he has a big head/little body..


----------



## Swanky

He's in really good shape, but I think a lot of people look odd in all tight skinnies/clothes.  Makes most people look unproportionate.


----------



## iluvmybags

DC-Cutie said:


> The side view of the dress is awful.


 


NicolesCloset said:


> ^
> Yep


 
I think the side view is fantastic -- it shows that Jeni is confident in herself, her looks and appearance.  Who here hasn't seen a pic of themselves taken at an unflattering angle?  The dress isn't skin tight.  It's not pinned and taped into perfection.  She's not pulling and tugging at it, smoothing out the wrinkles, making sure she's camera ready from every angle.   She looks like an average woman who just caught from an unflattering angle, and for that reason, I love that pic


----------



## Chloe_chick999

iluvmybags said:


> I think the side view is fantastic -- it shows that Jeni is confident in herself, her looks and appearance.  Who here hasn't seen a pic of themselves taken at an unflattering angle?  The dress isn't skin tight.  It's not pinned and taped into perfection.  She's not pulling and tugging at it, smoothing out the wrinkles, making sure she's camera ready from every angle.   She looks like an average woman who just caught from an unflattering angle, and for that reason, I love that pic



Don't forget that's Vivienne Westwood style, odd draping and tucking. I love it.


----------



## Swanky

dailymail














Jennifer stepped out with friends for  dinner in West Hollywood on Tuesday night before issuing the denial, she  looked in great spirits.The  We're The Millers actress was seen grinning from ear-to-ear as she left  celebrity favourite restaurant Cecconi's following the dinner party. 

Layering up, Jennifer looked chic in a brown jacket, scarf and khaki trousers, teamed with beige pointed court shoes. 

She  was seen flanked by security as she left the eatery, where frequent  star diners include Tom Cruise, Simon Cowell and Halle Berry, via the  rear exit, clutching a large Burton gift bag as she did so.


----------



## vimrod

Aw she looks so damn happy. I'm in such a shoe phase recently. I want all the shoes I've been seeing  Those gold heels look great. With some dark blue straight-legged jeans and a blazer. Yum.


----------



## Grace123

I want that bag...and her ability to wear scarves.


----------



## iluvmybags

Apparently Life & Style has a story on Jen this week, reporting that she's pregnant.  They talked about it on Access Hollywood last night.  They say that her stylists are "scrambling to have her clothes let out" for fall appearances.  I will say that Jen DOES look like she's put on some weight.  She looks a little fuller in the face and arms in many of the pics recently published, but I think she looks fantastic!  She looks like a real woman in her 40s!  I don't think she's pregnant - I think she's happy and in a satisfying, loving relationship and doesn't have this incessant need to look like she did 20 years ago!


----------



## Swanky

Dailymail days it too. They all do every 4 weeks...


----------



## Longchamp

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> dailymail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer stepped out with friends for  dinner in West Hollywood on Tuesday night before issuing the denial, she  looked in great spirits.The  We're The Millers actress was seen grinning from ear-to-ear as she left  celebrity favourite restaurant Cecconi's following the dinner party.
> 
> Layering up, Jennifer looked chic in a brown jacket, scarf and khaki trousers, teamed with beige pointed court shoes.
> 
> She  was seen flanked by security as she left the eatery, where frequent  star diners include Tom Cruise, Simon Cowell and Halle Berry, via the  rear exit, clutching a large Burton gift bag as she did so.


 
I would be shocked to hear that she's not pregnant in these pix.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ How come?


----------



## iluvmybags

> *EXCLUSIVE:*
> * Jennifer Aniston Drinks White Wine Amid Pregnancy Rumors*
> 
> Pregnancy buzz is surrounding Jennifer Aniston, but Life & Style can reveal the actress was spotted drinking wine on Tuesday.
> 
> An eyewitness at Cecconi&#8217;s in West Hollywood tells Life & Style that Jen &#8220;had white wine&#8221; with her meal.
> 
> &#8220;She looked really good and didn&#8217;t look pregnant,&#8221; a second onlooker tells the mag. &#8220;She was with friends. Jen came in the back door with lots of security and bodyguards.&#8221;
> 
> A new report claims this week that Jen, 44, and her fiancé, Justin Theroux, 42, are expecting a baby ("Jennifer is not pregnant," says her rep), but by the looks of her recent outing, they&#8217;re not prepping to become parents in the near future.
> 
> While promoting her film We&#8217;re the Millers in August, Jen revealed she was fed up about being asked if she&#8217;s ever going to have a child.
> 
> &#8220;I surround myself with my amazing work, my amazing partner, my beautiful dogs, and I tune that noise out,&#8221; she explained.
> 
> In 2011, the actress said there was &#8220;no desperation&#8221; to start a family.
> 
> &#8220;If it&#8217;s meant to be, it&#8217;s meant to be,&#8221; she told Elle at the time. &#8220;I&#8217;m at peace with whatever the plan is.&#8221;


http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/ente...n-drinking-amid-pregnancy-buzz-justin-theroux


----------



## Swanky

Every site I've been to this week is screaming she's pregnant.  Again.  It's like if they announce it every 4 weeks they hope it'll be true once and they can claim they broke the news.


----------



## iluvmybags

I just read the article in US Weekly and I have to say, they make a pretty good case!!
I do think it's pretty obvious that she's gained a little bit of weight in recent months -- whether that is due to pregnancy or if she's just in a happy, healthy relationship, I guess that remains to be seen, but I think she looks great (and don't they say you can have an occassional glass of wine when you're pregnant? )

(p.s.  I don't like to jump into the rumor mill.  Maybe it's just "wishful thinking" -- I'd like to see Jen have a baby -- but the last time I viewed pics like this, was of Jennifer Garner, and within a matter of days, the pregnancy announcement was made!)


----------



## Sasha2012

I don't like when magazines claim people are pregnant before it's announced. What if they were pregnant but had a miscarriage, that's happened plenty of times and it's very sensitive. Jen's reps have denied she is pregnant but I bet she's trying. When or if she gets pregnant she or Justin should be the ones to announce it on their terms.


----------



## An4

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't like when magazines claim people are pregnant before it's announced. What if they were pregnant but had a miscarriage, that's happened plenty of times and it's very sensitive. Jen's reps have denied she is pregnant but I bet she's trying. When or if she gets pregnant she or Justin should be the ones to announce it on their terms.




exactly!  
this is such a private matter, why don't people let it go? commenting and dissecting celebrities' style and performance is fine, but things like pregnancy, weight, kids, family... it's too personal.
btw I don't ever congratulate people when they tell me they're pregnant - I always wait for the baby to actually be born.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just gonna drop this here  

*This Is How Many Kids Jennifer Aniston Has In A Parallel Universe*

*This is how many children Jennifer Aniston should have by now if the tabloids are right.* She&#8217;s got a secret stash of kids somewhere!!!                 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/this-is-how-many-kids-jennifer-aniston-has-in-a-parallel-uni


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Just gonna drop this here
> 
> *This Is How Many Kids Jennifer Aniston Has In A Parallel Universe*
> 
> *This is how many children Jennifer Aniston should have by now if the tabloids are right.* Shes got a secret stash of kids somewhere!!!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/this-is-how-many-kids-jennifer-aniston-has-in-a-parallel-uni



Lol wow, poor Jen!


----------



## Swanky

Yea I agree.  She's actually said that, she wishes she could just have that moment to announce it.  But the tabs are always announcing it so if she was pregnant, she couldn't even enjoy that moment of revealing it.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't like when magazines claim people are pregnant before it's announced. What if they were pregnant but had a miscarriage, that's happened plenty of times and it's very sensitive. Jen's reps have denied she is pregnant but I bet she's trying. When or if she gets pregnant she or Justin should be the ones to announce it on their terms.



True. I always wonder how many times celebs really are pregnant, but then have a miscarriage and have to deny that they were pregnant.  That makes me sad to think about.


----------



## An4

LOL what's with the twins obsession? :weird:


----------



## Avril

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't like when magazines claim people are pregnant before it's announced. What if they were pregnant but had a miscarriage, that's happened plenty of times and it's very sensitive. Jen's reps have denied she is pregnant but I bet she's trying. When or if she gets pregnant she or Justin should be the ones to announce it on their terms.


----------



## bagsforme

Magazines have been claiming she's expecting for years.  Girl can't have a burger or a little bloat and they're announcing she's prego.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't like when magazines claim people are pregnant before it's announced. What if they were pregnant but had a miscarriage, that's happened plenty of times and it's very sensitive. Jen's reps have denied she is pregnant but I bet she's trying. When or if she gets pregnant she or Justin should be the ones to announce it on their terms.





I think they happened with Beyonce no?


----------



## vimrod

She's laughed it off so many times, I guess that's all you can do. She's been popular for what, over 10-15 years now and there's always pregnancy rumours every few months. She'd have about fifty eleven kids by now if it were all true. I think it's obvious she's put on a teeny bit of weight, she's stopped smoking and she's not in her 20s and 30s anymore so maintaining her previously tiny figure would be a bit hard. The tabloids really need another body angle on these female celebs. It's so boring and predictable. _Pregnant! How I got my body back! I love my new curves! Dangerously skinny! _


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/27/jennifer-aniston-wraps-week-with-plaid-pampering-session/

Jennifer Aniston is plaid chic while heading to a pampering session on Friday (September 27) in L.A.

Last week, the 44-year-old actress was all smiles while grabbing a bite to eat at Cecconis restaurant in West Hollywood.

Jennifers latest film Were the Millers is expected to be released on DVD/Blu-ray in November/December. Stay tuned!

In case you missed it, check out Jennifers fiance Justin Theroux looking handsome on the cover of GQs October 2013 issue, which is out on newsstands now!


----------



## Swanky

*Specs appeal! Jennifer Aniston wears glasses to chat with her  Friends director, admitting she 'would honestly go back' to the show if  she could*

 Jennifer Aniston looks good in anything, even an oversized pair of prescription glasses Tina Fey would envy.
On  Monday the actress slipped on the specs, along with a double breasted  black pin-stripped pant suit, to talk with James Burrows, the director  of her smash '90s hit TV show Friends.
She  even admitted that she loved working on the series so much that she  'would honestly go back to it if we could,' but added, 'I don't think  anyone would want to see it.' When moderator Pete Hammon said he would like to see a reunion of the show she said, 'I know, I do too.'






I can see clearly now: Jennifer Aniston wore a  pair of prescription glasses on Monday evening as she chatted in LA with  Friends director James Burrows about the 10 year run of their show

 The Emmy winner looked far from pregnant as she  spent nearly 10 minutes on stage with the man she called both 'poppa' and  'dad,' often flashing her large diamond engagement ring from fiance  Justin Theroux.
She walked  onto the stage of the Leonard H. Goldenson Theatre in LA, where James  was being honored, in five-inch black suede pumps and waved to the  audience. She smiled as she gave a big hug to James saying, 'I love you,  I'm glad to be here.'
As  she fiddled with her hair and pushed her glasses up, she recounted how  she was cast on the Must See TV show even though she was already on a  CBS series.





Her 'poppa': The actress said working on Friends with James was an 'energizing' experience during their intimate chat






Smart look: She paired her glasses with a black pin-stripped, double breasted suit and a beaded black necklace

 'I had to sit out during cast photos,' she explained because her deal for Friends wasn't solidified yet.
'They didn't know if I would still be playing Rachel or not.'

The 44-year-old star gushed about working on the series, saying it was 'one of the most energizing experiences to date.'
'The  energy of an audience, that is sort of opening night jitters of every  Friday night or Tuesday night and not knowing what was going to happen'  is what she misses, she said.

She also noted she liked working with a live audience because of the 'energy.'

'There would always be fun, surprising moments,' she added.

  James also shared a story about  how he took all six Friends cast members -in addition to Jennifer, the  series featured Lisa Kudrow, Courteney Cox, Matthew Perry, David  Schwimmer and Matt LeBlanc -  to Las Vegas before the show started to  warn them that they were about to lose their anonymity.
'It was so fancy,' giggled Jennifer after James noted they took a private jet there.

He  added that after eating at Spago in Caesar's Palace he warned them,  'This is your last shot at anonymity. Once the show is on the air you  won't be able to go anywhere without be hounded.'
After the dinner, he then asked if they wanted to gamble.
'All six of them didn't have any money,' he said.
'They  each wrote me checks for $200, I cashed them, I shouldn't have, I  should have put them on the wall. They might be worth something.'





She almost didn't have Friends: The Emmy winner  said she nearly missed out on the hit show because she was already  committed to a CBS series













Glasses girl: (from left) The LA native in 1998, 2001 and 2013

Jennifer then argued that was not how she remembered it.
'You gave us each $500,' she insisted.

James said no, there were checks.
Jennifer won James money at the crap table and noted, 'I was having so much fun.'
James  explained that testing audiences for Friends 'loved these characters'  and gushed, 'They were handsome and pretty and funny.'
Jennifer then said they were still friends and spend time together. She said, 'I love you Poppa,' before walking of stage.
Also at the event were Danny DeVito from James' show Taxi, Bob Newhart from  The Bob Newhart Show, and Debra Messing and Eric McCormack from Will  & Grace.
This isn't the first time the Wanderlust star has donned glasses.
She has worn them throughout her career, even on talk shows like the Spanish program El Hormiguero in 2011.





Kids of the '90s: James directed (from left)  Lisa Kudrow, Matthew Perry, Aniston, David Schwimmer, Courteney Cox and  Matt LeBlanc on Friends


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-admitting-honestly-could.html#ixzz2hB445jC5 
​


----------



## ChanelMommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Specs appeal! Jennifer Aniston wears glasses to chat with her  Friends director, admitting she 'would honestly go back' to the show if  she could*
> 
> Jennifer Aniston looks good in anything, even an oversized pair of prescription glasses Tina Fey would envy.
> On  Monday the actress slipped on the specs, along with a double breasted  black pin-stripped pant suit, to talk with James Burrows, the director  of her smash '90s hit TV show Friends.
> She  even admitted that she loved working on the series so much that she  'would honestly go back to it if we could,' but added, 'I don't think  anyone would want to see it.' When moderator Pete Hammon said he would like to see a reunion of the show she said, 'I know, I do too.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/08/article-2450231-189D424500000578-894_634x704.jpg
> I can see clearly now: Jennifer Aniston wore a  pair of prescription glasses on Monday evening as she chatted in LA with  Friends director James Burrows about the 10 year run of their show
> 
> The Emmy winner looked far from pregnant as she  spent nearly 10 minutes on stage with the man she called both 'poppa' and  'dad,' often flashing her large diamond engagement ring from fiance  Justin Theroux.
> She walked  onto the stage of the Leonard H. Goldenson Theatre in LA, where James  was being honored, in five-inch black suede pumps and waved to the  audience. She smiled as she gave a big hug to James saying, 'I love you,  I'm glad to be here.'
> As  she fiddled with her hair and pushed her glasses up, she recounted how  she was cast on the Must See TV show even though she was already on a  CBS series.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/08/article-2450231-189D423100000578-12_634x452.jpg
> Her 'poppa': The actress said working on Friends with James was an 'energizing' experience during their intimate chat
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/08/article-2450231-189D424500000578-929_634x438.jpg
> Smart look: She paired her glasses with a black pin-stripped, double breasted suit and a beaded black necklace
> 
> 'I had to sit out during cast photos,' she explained because her deal for Friends wasn't solidified yet.
> 'They didn't know if I would still be playing Rachel or not.'
> 
> The 44-year-old star gushed about working on the series, saying it was 'one of the most energizing experiences to date.'
> 'The  energy of an audience, that is sort of opening night jitters of every  Friday night or Tuesday night and not knowing what was going to happen'  is what she misses, she said.
> 
> She also noted she liked working with a live audience because of the 'energy.'
> 
> 'There would always be fun, surprising moments,' she added.
> 
> James also shared a story about  how he took all six Friends cast members -in addition to Jennifer, the  series featured Lisa Kudrow, Courteney Cox, Matthew Perry, David  Schwimmer and Matt LeBlanc -  to Las Vegas before the show started to  warn them that they were about to lose their anonymity.
> 'It was so fancy,' giggled Jennifer after James noted they took a private jet there.
> 
> He  added that after eating at Spago in Caesar's Palace he warned them,  'This is your last shot at anonymity. Once the show is on the air you  won't be able to go anywhere without be hounded.'
> After the dinner, he then asked if they wanted to gamble.
> 'All six of them didn't have any money,' he said.
> 'They  each wrote me checks for $200, I cashed them, I shouldn't have, I  should have put them on the wall. They might be worth something.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/08/article-2450231-189D423D00000578-573_634x821.jpg
> She almost didn't have Friends: The Emmy winner  said she nearly missed out on the hit show because she was already  committed to a CBS series
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/08/article-2450231-189D617700000578-190_196x417.jpg i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/08/article-2450231-189D617B00000578-49_196x417.jpg i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/08/article-2450231-189D617F00000578-760_196x417.jpg
> 
> Glasses girl: (from left) The LA native in 1998, 2001 and 2013
> 
> Jennifer then argued that was not how she remembered it.
> 'You gave us each $500,' she insisted.
> 
> James said no, there were checks.
> Jennifer won James money at the crap table and noted, 'I was having so much fun.'
> James  explained that testing audiences for Friends 'loved these characters'  and gushed, 'They were handsome and pretty and funny.'
> Jennifer then said they were still friends and spend time together. She said, 'I love you Poppa,' before walking of stage.
> Also at the event were Danny DeVito from James' show Taxi, Bob Newhart from  The Bob Newhart Show, and Debra Messing and Eric McCormack from Will  & Grace.
> This isn't the first time the Wanderlust star has donned glasses.
> She has worn them throughout her career, even on talk shows like the Spanish program El Hormiguero in 2011.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/08/article-2450231-0024E0FE00000258-787_634x617.jpg
> Kids of the '90s: James directed (from left)  Lisa Kudrow, Matthew Perry, Aniston, David Schwimmer, Courteney Cox and  Matt LeBlanc on Friends
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-admitting-honestly-could.html#ixzz2hB445jC5
> ​


I *miss* this show!!


----------



## vimrod

Aw she looks cute in glasses, but forget that, look at the bob! Go back to the bob Jennifer! 
I miss _Friends_ as well. I have all 10 seasons on DVD and I regularly rewatch. One of my favourite shows of all time.


----------



## DivineMissM

I like her in the dark frames, but none of the others.  I like that she switches it up a lot though.


----------



## scarlet555

Jennifer in a bob will look like a bad version of Barbara Streisand.


----------



## NicolesCloset

scarlet555 said:


> Jennifer in a bob will look like a bad version of Barbara Streisand.



I've always adored her when she has a Bob. Tbh Jennifer can do no wrong with her hair


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer + bob haircut  =  cute IMO


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jennifer + bob haircut  =  cute IMO
> cdn.sheknows.com/filter/l/gallery/jennifer_anistonbob_picnik.jpg



Agreed!


----------



## vimrod

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jennifer + bob haircut  =  cute IMO
> cdn.sheknows.com/filter/l/gallery/jennifer_anistonbob_picnik.jpg



Oh that is CUTE. I'm now considering taking this pic to my hairdresser, I find it so hard to deviate from my shoulder-length though


----------



## iluvmybags

I actually loved her hair when she cut it short during FRIENDS, altho there aren't many pics of that cut.


----------



## Lena186

iluvmybags said:


> I actually loved her hair when she cut it short during FRIENDS, altho there aren't many pics of that cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/01/05/article-2257626-16C46E12000005DC-368_634x375.jpg



Agreed. She looked amazing as usual


----------



## kmh1190

I agree, I loved that short cut on her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

scarlet555 said:


> Jennifer in a bob will look like a bad version of Barbara Streisand.





Personally..I like the bob style on her. It's really cute...


----------



## Alexenjie

I've heard her say several times that "the Rachel" haircut that was so popular was almost impossible for her to style herself. That personally, she hated it. But I agree she looked good with it.


----------



## keychain

I think she looks better with long hair.


----------



## vimrod

keychain said:


> I think she looks better with long hair.



I dont know, I find it boring and dated on her, it's always casually styled and it's her signature look or whatever and she looks good but looking at those pics of her in the shorter cuts, she just looks so fresh and different (in a good way). 

Speaking of hair and _Friends_, I wish Courtney would stop with the flat straight down the middle look, it is not flattering at all.


----------



## Swanky

I like her with her hair up in messy ponytail a lot.  Although I like it down and long I wish she'd pull it up sometimes.


----------



## terebina786

Alexenjie said:


> I've heard her say several times that "the Rachel" haircut that was so popular was almost impossible for her to style herself. That personally, she hated it. But I agree she looked good with it.


 
I can attest to this. When I saw her haircut, I HAD to have it even though my stylist tried so hard to talk me out of it. It was a nuissance to style and I couldn't wait for it to grow out.


----------



## lulu212121

terebina786 said:


> I can attest to this. When I saw her haircut, I HAD to have it even though my stylist tried so hard to talk me out of it. It was a nuissance to style and I couldn't wait for it to grow out.


 
Yes it was hard to style. I kept getting it cut that way, though. Thank goodness I was a teen in the 80's & used to getting up in the early morning just to style my hair!


----------



## keychain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like her with her hair up in messy ponytail a lot.  Although I like it down and long I wish she'd pull it up sometimes.



Yes!


----------



## HarliRexx

Ugh yes, the Rachel! My friend just got a similar cut. Looks like this pic. Of course I couldn't tell her that besides just being a bad cut it makes her chin look absolutely huge.


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Jennifer Aniston Has Cut Her Hair*
> We have exclusive pictures of Jennifer Aniston's drastic new haircut! The actress, whose locks have long been an inspiration for women everywhere, stepped out for an appointment in LA on Monday showing off her short new 'do &#8212; doesn't it kind of take you back to her Friends days circa 2001? Coincidentally, Jen spilled the beans about her bob to POPSUGAR Beauty last week. She told us, "It&#8217;s short! It&#8217;s at my jawline and a little shorter in the back." She also told us her motivation: "I was just ready for a change. I was ready for something new, to get it out of my face, so I could have a bit of an easier go at it." Jennifer also shared a funny throw-back hair habit, telling us she usually keeps her hair "up in a scrunchie of some sort!"


http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-New-Haircut-2013-32350735


----------



## iluvmybags

I actually have the same cut - and similarly curly/wavy hair.  As much as I love this cut, I HAVE to style my hair every day or looks just like Jen's looks here - all kinky and colicky and messy.  Just not nice!  At least its good to know that someone like Jennifer Aniston - who is known for her hair! - seems to have the same issue!


----------



## iluvmybags

> On Friday night ELLE exclusively chatted with Jennifer Aniston (pictured in 2001), she of the we-want-it hair and former owner of the now infamous Rachel haircut. When putting to her the question of whether she would consider cutting her hair for a role she revealed that she has just gone for the chop.
> 
> &#8216;Funny you say that. I actually just cut all my hair off two days ago,&#8217; the star told ELLEuk.com exclusively. The haircut is so new, freshly cut last Wednesday, that the actress is yet to step out with her newly cropped hair.
> 
> So why the change? &#8216;It wasn&#8217;t for a role. My hair went through a phase - I did this thing called a Brazilian and my hair did not react really well to it.
> 
> It&#8217;s about 2-inches above my shoulders now,&#8217; Aniston revealed.
> 
> It&#8217;s not the worst timing for the star to feel compelled to cut her hair, this season mid-length hair, or as ELLE called it in our AW13 trend report &#8216;The Rebel Cut&#8217;, is every where. In fact, numerous members of team ELLE including our editor-in-chief Lorraine, fashion features director Rebecca Lowthorpe and news editor Leisa Barnett have all gone for the chop (and we&#8217;re not exaggerating when we say there are too many ELLE staffers to list them all here).
> 
> But not one to follow trends, the actress isn&#8217;t too sure about her new shorter haircut.
> 
> &#8216;The minute I cut my hair I want it back. Always. It&#8217;s a guarantee. I&#8217;m trying really hard to love this one,&#8217; she said.
> 
> It's not the first time the star has sported a bob; her hairdresser and longtime friend Chris Macmillan (who also cut off Miley Cyrus's hair) tends to crop Aniston's hair every few years to keep it looking healthy.
> 
> Needless to say, we're on Jennifer Bob Watch (JBW for short) until further notice...


http://www.elleuk.com/beauty/news/elle-exclusive-jennifer-aniston-has-cut-her-hair#image=1


----------



## vimrod

Do not love. The waviness doesnt look good. Maybe if it were straighter.


----------



## Sariina

She looks classier now, but I still prefer her long hair..


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm in shock!  Jen without a blow out!?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like her hair that length..the long hair was kinda boring, IMO.


----------



## iluvmybags

vimrod said:


> Do not love. The waviness doesnt look good. Maybe if it were straighter.



That's the one bad thing about a cut like this & curly hair - you have to style it for it to look good.  I have to use a straightener every day, or this is what my hair looks like.  Given that Jen's talked about how much she hates to style her hair, I'm guessing this was a "wash & go" look! When its blow dried and straightened, I bet it looks great!


----------



## jokester

I don't know about the length, it's makes her face too masculine.


----------



## DivineMissM

I like the cut, but it sure is shocking to see her without her hair styled.  It's refreshing to know that she doesn't just roll out of bed with fabulous hair though.


----------



## nastasja

Her hair must've been fried to go this short again. She already hated it the FIRST time she cut it this short during Friends.


----------



## iluvmybags

killerlife said:


> Her hair must've been fried to go this short again. She already hated it the FIRST time she cut it this short during Friends.


 
She said she did a "Brazilian" -- whatever that is -- and her hair didn't react well.  I've never heard of that (well, at least not for THAT hair! ) -- Anyone know what it is?


> I did this thing called a Brazilian and my hair did not react really well to it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think its a permanent straightening process.


----------



## DivineMissM

iluvmybags said:


> She said she did a "Brazilian" -- whatever that is -- and her hair didn't react well.  I've never heard of that (well, at least not for THAT hair! ) -- Anyone know what it is?



Brazilian blowout.  Keratin treatment.  It's supposed to make your hair straight and smooth for like 6 months or something.


----------



## Swanky

A Brazilian Blowout is a 12 week keratin treatment that helps w/ frizz. 
It can go wrong if the iron is passed too many times or is set too high for your hair.


----------



## sydgirl

I actually loved her short bob on friends!! Especially in the first episode she filmed with it after having it cut... It's was styled nicely and I thought it suited her.

Love that she also has hair 'issues' like the rest of us and doesn't have it styled, blow dried everyday just in case she get photographed etc


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the new cut. I think she was overdue for a new style and she's talked about how much damage extensions etc have done in the past.


----------



## Jayne1

She looks annoyed in all those pictures.  Her hair, as it is right now, is bad for business.  Shouldn't her product line help with the damage?

I had a chance to get a box of her hair products at Sephora, if I used 500 points and I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I like that she's changed it up but I would like to see how it looks straightened/sleeker.  I prefer her with longer hair but I think she can also pull off short hair with the right style.


----------



## vimrod

She did the Brazilian keratin treatment? I wonder how it went wrong. I have it done every six months because I have naturally curly hair which while the curls are nice, once they hit some humidity it's frizz city so the Brazilian eradicates all that. I love it. I just blow dry my hair and go, I dont like the pin-straight look and this gives me the straight-slightly wavy look. I wonder how hers went wrong.


----------



## Sasha2012

Some people can't rock shorter hair, Jennifer is one of them. Maybe if it's styled she'll look better but this new hair cut ages her.


----------



## Jayne1

vimrod said:


> She did the Brazilian keratin treatment? I wonder how it went wrong. I have it done every six months because I have naturally curly hair which while the curls are nice, once they hit some humidity it's frizz city so the Brazilian eradicates all that. I love it. I just blow dry my hair and go, I dont like the pin-straight look and this gives me the straight-slightly wavy look. I wonder how hers went wrong.


I wonder too, since she has the best hairdresser in the world&#8230; do you think it's possible that the constant double-process dye jobs she adores (and so do we!) weren't a good mix with a keratin treatment?

I'm still a bit surprised that someone who has their personal hair care product line would 'cheat' with a keratin treatment&#8230; the products she shills should make her hair gorgeous on their own&#8230; that and her daily blowouts and best in the world colourists. No?

It's like all those famous trainers getting lipo&#8230; nothing is genuine anymore.


----------



## Swanky

No product can offer magic, lol!

No, a keratin treatment is perfect for her product line, in fact I think it's why she promotes it. Because w/the treatment you have to use sulfate-free products. 
I use the Brazilian Blowout once in a while and the line she likes makes my fave sulfate-free stuff. 
The only think close to magic I've found is Phyto and Kerastase which you cannot use w/ a Brazilian.


----------



## LADC_chick

In the second picture she's giving me Victoria Beckham vibes with the pout.


----------



## iluvmybags

Sasha2012 said:


> Some people can't rock shorter hair, Jennifer is one of them. Maybe if it's styled she'll look better but this new hair cut ages her.


When its styled, I'm sure it will look a lot better.  Since I cut my hair like this, I'm constantly being told how much younger I look (I used to wear my hair long & curly).  It is a very flattering cut IF its styled properly.  But her hair looks just like mine - when left on its own, its a mess and it DOES make you look older, and since its short you can't really just pull it up in a banana clip and go (which is what I used to do when I didn't have time to fix my hair!)

Perhaps that's why she looks annoyed in these pics - maybe this isn't the way she wanted the public to see her new cut, and was caught off guard by the cameras. I just don't believe this is the look she's going for with this cut.


----------



## keychain

Sasha2012 said:


> Some people can't rock shorter hair, Jennifer is one of them. Maybe if it's styled she'll look better but this new hair cut ages her.



I feel the same way. At least she can't rock that bob.


----------



## iluvmybags

keychain said:


> I feel the same way. At least she can't rock that bob.



Give it a chance! That's not the style! It looks like she just washed her hair and let it go without styling it. I guarantee that when its properly styled (and she's wearing makeup!), she looks younger!


----------



## pinkfeet

So she threw her hairdresser under the bus? I find it odd he would make this big of a mistake or she let someone else do such a treatment 

Maybe extensions ruined her hair ?

Or maybe am she requested the cut and now hates it. Seems like she always blames others for stuff.


----------



## CCfor C

Gosh, does it really look that bad? I think she's just going "natural" ... maybe she wants a perfect hair day off.  My hair is cut in a similar style and I love it. Sometimes it looks "rough" but I'm too lazy to blow it dry and flatiron it every time. I like just washing and letting it dry naturally and putting some stuff on it (oil or such) ... it is much better for your hair to give it a break occasionally... (in my case, I use that as a great excuse!)


----------



## NicolesCloset

CCfor C said:


> Gosh, does it really look that bad? I think she's just going "natural" ... maybe she wants a perfect hair day off.  My hair is cut in a similar style and I love it. Sometimes it looks "rough" but I'm too lazy to blow it dry and flatiron it every time. I like just washing and letting it dry naturally and putting some stuff on it (oil or such) ... it is much better for your hair to give it a break occasionally... (in my case, I use that as a great excuse!)



I didn't think it looked that bad either. Lol big deal it's not straight.


----------



## iluvmybags

CCfor C said:


> Gosh, does it really look that bad? I think she's just going "natural" ... maybe she wants a perfect hair day off.  My hair is cut in a similar style and I love it. Sometimes it looks "rough" but I'm too lazy to blow it dry and flatiron it every time. I like just washing and letting it dry naturally and putting some stuff on it (oil or such) ... it is much better for your hair to give it a break occasionally... (in my case, I use that as a great excuse!)



 Exactly!  I mean, do we all style our hair every single day or time we step outside?  I know I know I don't.  And if her hair was damaged, I'm sure she's probably giving it a rest before she starts the process all over again by drying it and using a straightener.  I bet when her hair is styled properly, it will look similar to this, which is a very youthful cut, but since Jen has naturally curly/wavy hair, it doesn't look quite "right" when going natural.  Its not really a "wash & go" hairstyle (for those w/curly hair)

(Just curious C - do you have curly or straighter hair?  Does your hair look like Jen's if you don't style it, or does it lie nicer?)


----------



## renza

I liked the bob she had later on in Friends. I'm sure this new haircut will look nice when it's styled properly. I don't understand the big deal with her cutting her hair, though, honestly. It will grow back!


----------



## iluvmybags

renza said:


> I liked the bob she had later on in Friends. I'm sure this new haircut will look nice when it's styled properly. I don't understand the big deal with her cutting her hair, though, honestly. It will grow back!



It actually looks like its the same cut - an A-line or reverse bob (longer in front, shorter in back).  







Altho it looks like she left it longer this time rather than going as short as she originally did


----------



## Swanky

Jen isn't a great beauty . . . most of us aren't all that impressive when we let our hair air dry and we run out.


----------



## lisabmiller

Ha! No one is realizing that she got her hair cut to take the attention away from her fresh lip injections - just saying...


----------



## Swanky

She's always done her lips a little, didn't cut her hair to distract us before {?}


----------



## Swanky

*No more girl next door! Jennifer Aniston debuts edgy new piercing as she gets a matching ear stud with her best friend*

She debuted her new 'chewed-off bob' while running errands in Los Angeles Monday.
But Jennifer Aniston also gained an edgy new accessory - a matching cartilage piercing with gal pal Gucci Westman.
The 42-year-old make-up maestro posted an Instagram snap of the pair's precious diamond studs last week.





Newly bobbed and studded! Jennifer Aniston gained an edgy new accessory last week - a matching cartilage piercing with gal pal Gucci Westman
'Me and #jenniferaniston got our ears pierced today!!! #memories @mrchrismcmillan #loveyou,' she captioned the picture.
Gucci - born Chelsea - has called the 44-year-old actress 'one of my favorite girls in the world.'
She boasts a celebrity client list that includes Drew Barrymore, Cameron Diaz, Gwyneth Paltrow, and Natalie Portman. 
Aniston previously told Vogue that she cut her longer locks because she was 'bored.'




'Love her so much!' The 42-year-old make-up maestro - born Chelsea - has called the 44-year-old actress 'one of my favorite girls in the world'

'Does it get better?!' Gucci boasts a celebrity client list that includes Drew Barrymore (L), Cameron Diaz (R), Gwyneth Paltrow, and Natalie Portman
But then the Golden Globe winner admitted to ElleUK that her hair was damaged by a controversial Brazilian-style blow dry treatment, which uses formaldehyde and keratin to keep locks straight for up to three months.
'It wasn&#8217;t for a role. My hair went through a phase,' Jennifer admitted to British monthly. 'I did this thing called a Brazilian and my hair did not react really well to it.'
Days earlier the Friends star told Vogue.com: 'It was kind of spur-of-the-moment. I was flipping through the television channels and I paused it to take a picture and I sent it to Chris (McMillan - her hair stylist), and he said, "That&#8217;s [stylist] Lawren Howell from Vogue!" And then he said, "I just cut that!" So that&#8217;s it.'

The new do: Aniston shows off her new shorter locks while running errands in Los Angeles on Monday; just days earlier she told Vogue she got the chop because she was 'bored'

WHAT IS A BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT?
This controversial treatment, which became popular in 2005, uses a combination of formaldehyde and keratin to keep locks straight for up to three months.
It involves washing the hair with a special shampoo that opens up the hair cuticles in preparation for the straightening solution which is applied, combed through, then left on the hair for 30 minutes.
Next, straighteners are applied to &#8216;lock-in&#8217; the formula and set the blowdry. Combining heat and formaldehyde prevents hair from curling, creating a long-term straightening effect.
But when heated, formaldehyde emits a vapor which can cause symptoms including difficulty breathing and nosebleeds. Formaldehyde has also been linked to a raised risk of cancer.
There is additional concern that if formaldehyde comes into direct contact with the scalp it can penetrate the hair follicle and permanently damage cells responsible for hair growth.

So far, no regrets for the Emmy winner, who has been engaged to her Wanderlust co-star Justin Theroux for over a year.
'I did it! I feel great. I feel lighter,' she said.
'It&#8217;s simple, it&#8217;s really simple, that&#8217;s for sure. But I&#8217;m always one of those girls who does a big old chop just to get it really healthy, to repair all the [damage from] hair coloring and stuff like that. And I just got bored, honestly. It&#8217;s fun to change it up once in awhile.'
The Office Space actress got about six inches cut off last week, which dramatically changes her appearance.
Since the '90s Aniston has been known for wearing her hair long, either stick straight or in flowing goddess curls.
So this new look is a bit of a shock for the A lister.
'[Chris] literally cut it Thursday night!' Jennifer admitted.
'It kind of dried on its own, we just shook it out. There&#8217;s a little round brush we used to get at the root, and then I took the Amp, and I put it all through the root so that it had a little bit of grit to it.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cing-gal-pal-Gucci-Westman.html#ixzz2jvdcTvQE


----------



## iluvmybags

> Jen's new cut was the work of her longtime stylist, Chris McMillan. Chris gave details of the haircut to Allure, saying that the actress texted him "a picture of a woman on TV with a haircut she liked" &#8212; how ironic, right? He went on to explain that the chop happened at Jen's house: "Usually when I cut her hair, she'll say, 'Don&#8217;t track it all over the house,' but this time she wanted to see the pile of hair on the floor." Chris was also responsible for giving Jen the famous "Rachel" style in the '90s, which she has since said was "the ugliest haircut" she'd ever seen. As if the haircut wasn't enough, Jen took her makeover a bit further with a new piercing. She and makeup artist Gucci Westman decided to get their upper ears pierced (one ear each). Gucci shared a photo of their new studs on Instagram, saying, "Me and #jenniferaniston got our ears pierced today!!! #memories."







http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-New-Haircut-2013-32350735


----------



## iluvmybags

icelebz said:


> don't get why chris will say that the rachael haircut was the ugliest he has ever seen. even if it's not the best, its certainly far from being the worst isn't it?



No, Jen has said that.  She's said several times that she really hated that cut.



> " Chris was also responsible for giving Jen the famous "Rachel" style in the '90s, which *she* has since said was "the ugliest haircut" *she'd* ever seen.


----------



## Jayne1

lisabmiller said:


> Ha! No one is realizing that she got her hair cut to take the attention away from her fresh lip injections - just saying...


So funny -- I immediately thought -- what did she do, trying to distract us But we don't have a good picture to see for sure.


----------



## sanmi

The 44-year-old is known for her gorgeous, long locks, but a coif  calamity of sorts led her to change up her signature hairstyle last  week. She was photographed  with her dramatic new look  a bob!  in Los Angeles on Monday. And the  new hairstyle is short: it falls at her chin and it was styled messily  with wavy strands falling in her face.

 Aniston  who has her own hair care line,  Living Proof, with her longtime hairstylist Chris McMillan  revealed  that the reason behind her makeover was a hair misadventure.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-New-Haircut-2013-32350735


By all rights -- the haircut that inspired her should work.  It seemed like a great idea.


----------



## qudz104

jokester said:


> I don't know about the length, it's makes her face too masculine.




Agreed.


----------



## Jayne1

sanmi said:


> The 44-year-old is known for her gorgeous, long locks, but a coif  calamity of sorts led her to change up her signature hairstyle last  week. She was photographed  with her dramatic new look  a bob!  in Los Angeles on Monday. And the  new hairstyle is short: it falls at her chin and it was styled messily  with wavy strands falling in her face.
> 
> Aniston  who has her own hair care line,  Living Proof, with her longtime hairstylist Chris McMillan  revealed  that the reason behind her makeover was a hair misadventure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390900



I still maintain that you can't be the co-owner of a hair care company that states

*We believe a product should keep its promises.
We believe every day can be a good hair day.*

and have a really bad hair day.  It's bad for business.  But I'm in the minority here


----------



## wantitneedit

i would not have guessed that Jen has lip injections, wow!!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jayne1 said:


> I still maintain that you can't be the co-owner of a hair care company that states
> 
> *We believe a product should keep its promises.
> We believe every day can be a good hair day.*
> 
> and have a really bad hair day.  It's bad for business.  But I'm in the minority here



And, why would she need a Brazilian if her products worked--shouldn't Straight have done the trick without chemicals??


----------



## Jayne1

Luv2Shop1 said:


> And, why would she need a Brazilian if her products worked--shouldn't Straight have done the trick without chemicals??


Her hair care products _and _her best friend the famous hair stylist who blows her hair out everyday oh well.


----------



## sydgirl

iluvmybags said:


> It actually looks like its the same cut - an A-line or reverse bob (longer in front, shorter in back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altho it looks like she left it longer this time rather than going as short as she originally did



Love her hair here!!! Think it suits her!!


----------



## vimrod

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder too, since she has the best hairdresser in the world do you think it's possible that the constant double-process dye jobs she adores (and so do we!) weren't a good mix with a keratin treatment?
> 
> I'm still a bit surprised that someone who has their personal hair care product line would 'cheat' with a keratin treatment the products she shills should make her hair gorgeous on their own that and her daily blowouts and best in the world colourists. No?
> 
> It's like all those famous trainers getting lipo nothing is genuine anymore.



I can see why she'd have the keratin treatment, dont know that it's cheating. Maybe her hair care product line doesn't include that treatment - the keratin thing is really amazing in getting rid of frizz and Jen's hair is naturally frizzy. Some of her old pics pre-Friends is scary with the hair! So yeah I can see why she'd have the Brazilian, just shocked hers didnt work when my hairdresser who is far less famous and I'm sure skilled, got mine to work 

It makes me sad that she hated the Rachel cut! I thought she looked amazing with it. I wonder if it's a difficult style to maintain unless you have the right kind of hair to pull it off. I can sort of imagine that getting those choppy layers to sit right everyday might be a mission.


----------



## Belle49

Is she still with Justin? You don't hear about them anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was reading an article where she said she preferred her hair au naturale. But, the Brazilian and keratin treatments aren't natural.


----------



## Swanky

A Brazilian is to keep frizz away - makes it so you can wash and go.  If you choose to style it, it cuts down dramatically on style time, it's really a fantastic treatment no matter how you choose to ear your hair.  That is, if the stylist doesn't screw up the application   I prefer my wavy hair natural too, and without frizz so I get a Brazilian a few times a year normally.  
It has nothing to do w/ what hair products you use.
However, you HAVE to use all natural products which is obviously why she's taken such a liking to Proof.  I've used all the sulfate-free's under the sun and Proof and Coppolla are the only ones I like.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

The problem with short hair like Jen's is that it always has to be done or it looks ratty. When it was longer she could run out the door with a pony and look cute. Not anymore. I think it was a mistake if she needed something wash and go.


----------



## Swanky

I think so too. It's why I keep mine long. I can always pull it up if it's not styled, I found short hair to be a lot of work.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A Brazilian is to keep frizz away - makes it so you can wash and go.  If you choose to style it, it cuts down dramatically on style time, it's really a fantastic treatment no matter how you choose to ear your hair.  That is, if the stylist doesn't screw up the application   I prefer my wavy hair natural too, and without frizz so I get a Brazilian a few times a year normally.
> It has nothing to do w/ what hair products you use.
> *However, you HAVE to use all natural products which is obviously why she's taken such a liking to Proof.*  I've used all the sulfate-free's under the sun and Proof and Coppolla are the only ones I like.


That's it I never understood why she picked Living Proof to invest in. I never knew Brazilian needed natural until you told us  You explained her reasoning.


----------



## jun3machina

She looks like brad pitt npw


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jen isn't a great beauty . . . most of us aren't all that impressive when we let our hair air dry and we run out.



Very true!  She's a normal person, just like us!  Well, almost just like us.  



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *No more girl next door! Jennifer Aniston debuts edgy new piercing as she gets a matching ear stud with her best friend*
> 
> She debuted her new 'chewed-off bob' while running errands in Los Angeles Monday.
> But Jennifer Aniston also gained an edgy new accessory - a matching cartilage piercing with gal pal Gucci Westman.
> The 42-year-old make-up maestro posted an Instagram snap of the pair's precious diamond studs last week.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/11/06/article-0-193CF21600000578-389_634x489.jpg
> Newly bobbed and studded! Jennifer Aniston gained an edgy new accessory last week - a matching cartilage piercing with gal pal Gucci Westman
> 'Me and #jenniferaniston got our ears pierced today!!! #memories @mrchrismcmillan #loveyou,' she captioned the picture.
> Gucci - born Chelsea - has called the 44-year-old actress 'one of my favorite girls in the world.'
> She boasts a celebrity client list that includes Drew Barrymore, Cameron Diaz, Gwyneth Paltrow, and Natalie Portman.
> Aniston previously told Vogue that she cut her longer locks because she was 'bored.'
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/11/06/article-0-193D2AEF00000578-699_634x634.jpg
> 'Love her so much!' The 42-year-old make-up maestro - born Chelsea - has called the 44-year-old actress 'one of my favorite girls in the world'
> 
> 'Does it get better?!' Gucci boasts a celebrity client list that includes Drew Barrymore (L), Cameron Diaz (R), Gwyneth Paltrow, and Natalie Portman
> But then the Golden Globe winner admitted to ElleUK that her hair was damaged by a controversial Brazilian-style blow dry treatment, which uses formaldehyde and keratin to keep locks straight for up to three months.
> 'It wasnt for a role. My hair went through a phase,' Jennifer admitted to British monthly. 'I did this thing called a Brazilian and my hair did not react really well to it.'
> Days earlier the Friends star told Vogue.com: 'It was kind of spur-of-the-moment. I was flipping through the television channels and I paused it to take a picture and I sent it to Chris (McMillan - her hair stylist), and he said, "Thats [stylist] Lawren Howell from Vogue!" And then he said, "I just cut that!" So thats it.'
> 
> The new do: Aniston shows off her new shorter locks while running errands in Los Angeles on Monday; just days earlier she told Vogue she got the chop because she was 'bored'
> 
> WHAT IS A BRAZILIAN BLOWOUT?
> This controversial treatment, which became popular in 2005, uses a combination of formaldehyde and keratin to keep locks straight for up to three months.
> It involves washing the hair with a special shampoo that opens up the hair cuticles in preparation for the straightening solution which is applied, combed through, then left on the hair for 30 minutes.
> Next, straighteners are applied to lock-in the formula and set the blowdry. Combining heat and formaldehyde prevents hair from curling, creating a long-term straightening effect.
> But when heated, formaldehyde emits a vapor which can cause symptoms including difficulty breathing and nosebleeds. Formaldehyde has also been linked to a raised risk of cancer.
> There is additional concern that if formaldehyde comes into direct contact with the scalp it can penetrate the hair follicle and permanently damage cells responsible for hair growth.
> 
> So far, no regrets for the Emmy winner, who has been engaged to her Wanderlust co-star Justin Theroux for over a year.
> 'I did it! I feel great. I feel lighter,' she said.
> 'Its simple, its really simple, thats for sure. But Im always one of those girls who does a big old chop just to get it really healthy, to repair all the [damage from] hair coloring and stuff like that. And I just got bored, honestly. Its fun to change it up once in awhile.'
> The Office Space actress got about six inches cut off last week, which dramatically changes her appearance.
> Since the '90s Aniston has been known for wearing her hair long, either stick straight or in flowing goddess curls.
> So this new look is a bit of a shock for the A lister.
> '[Chris] literally cut it Thursday night!' Jennifer admitted.
> 'It kind of dried on its own, we just shook it out. Theres a little round brush we used to get at the root, and then I took the Amp, and I put it all through the root so that it had a little bit of grit to it.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cing-gal-pal-Gucci-Westman.html#ixzz2jvdcTvQE



It's cute, but is it really still considered edgy?  lol



jun3machina said:


> She looks like brad pitt npw



I thought that too, but didn't want to say it.


----------



## CCfor C

iluvmybags said:


> Exactly!  I mean, do we all style our hair every single day or time we step outside?  I know I know I don't.  And if her hair was damaged, I'm sure she's probably giving it a rest before she starts the process all over again by drying it and using a straightener.  I bet when her hair is styled properly, it will look similar to this, which is a very youthful cut, but since Jen has naturally curly/wavy hair, it doesn't look quite "right" when going natural.  Its not really a "wash & go" hairstyle (for those w/curly hair)
> 
> (Just curious C - do you have curly or straighter hair?  Does your hair look like Jen's if you don't style it, or does it lie nicer?)
> 
> View attachment 2390830
> 
> View attachment 2390831




I have wavy hair, so when I just let it dry naturally (or sleep on it wet which I sometimes do.. it is wavy and kind of does look "chewed up" or whatever she said! to get it really sleek and straight I have to blow dry and iron and then sometimes use a curling iron to have the ends turn under more so it doesn't look so choppy. But I'm kind of liking the choppy messy look, too...Mine is also an asymmetrical bob.


----------



## sanmi

*Jennifer Aniston: Svelte & Sexy Stripper in Behind-the-Scenes Shots for "We're the Millers"*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well those photos just look.....awkward.


----------



## Lena186

I find her a petty lady! Guess it's a matter of point if views, for example I read a lot how Beyonce, Angelina Julie, Sofia Vergara and sometimes Ann Hathaway are considered pretty ladies, but I just find them as normal as anyone!


----------



## MarieG

Lena186 said:


> I find her a petty lady! Guess it's a matter of point if views, for example I read a lot how Beyonce, Angelina Julie, Sofia Vergara and sometimes Ann Hathaway are considered pretty ladies, but I just find them as normal as anyone!




I completely agree!


----------



## Lena186

sanmi said:


> *Jennifer Aniston: Svelte & Sexy Stripper in Behind-the-Scenes Shots for "We're the Millers"*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2392006



Guess those pictures are meant to be funny!


----------



## Swanky

Isn't the movie a comedy?

I find her to be cute, pretty sometimes. Just not a classic beauty, not a stunner. She's pretty to me


----------



## vimrod

Yes as much as I love Jennifer (Jennifer NOT Rachel, I'm sorry, I cant let go. They were on a break), she's not a "classic" beauty in the traditional sense. I do think she is beautiful though, she just doesn't have 'soft' features.


----------



## beachgirl38

I need to see a better picture.  I like her with long hair best although in an interview she gave for a magazine a year or so ago she did say she hates the bob cuts that Chris gives her & he is always pressuring her to cut it short.  She also said that she wore extentions a lot in the past years & that really damages your hair.  She even commented on the photos in the magazine spread where she had her extensions- I don't remember the magazine (In Style?).  

I wouldn't be surprised if she suddenly had longer hair in a month or so (extensions).  But from the photo it does not look flattering.  She does have an angular face (but I really love her looks - I think she is beautiful) & choppy bobs/shags do not flatter angular faces/hard features.  I don't have soft features & anything choppy/shaggy looks awful on me.


----------



## Lena186

Yes I meant the pictures are meant to be funny because because it's a comedy movie, yet she looks cute


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston looks thrilled with her new hair cut as she laughs and high fives in upbeat selfie with stylist*

Jennifer Aniston seems to be OK with her drastic new 'do.
On Saturday the actress, 44, looked cheerful as she showed off carefully groomed chopped blonde locks in a selfie with her longtime hair stylist Chris McMillan. She not only laughed, she high-fived the camera.
In the caption the LA based hair pro wrote 'Love!!' and added a hashtag for the hair company he and the Friends star work on together, Living Proof.





An about face: On Saturday Jennifer Aniston appeared thrilled with her new hair cut as she posed for a selfie with longtime hair stylist Chris McMillan in LA
Days earlier the beauty looked glum with her head down while showing off the shocking trim as she ran errands in LA.
During an interview with ElleUK posted on Monday she admitted she had to let her hair under the knife because of a controversial Brazilian-style blow dry treatment, which uses a combination of formaldehyde and keratin to keep locks straight for up to three months.
'It wasn&#8217;t for a role. My hair went through a phase,' she admitted to British monthly. 'I did this thing called a Brazilian and my hair did not react really well to it.'

Before that she told Vogue.com: 'It was kind of spur-of-the-moment. I was flipping through the television channels and I paused it to take a picture and I sent it to Chris (McMillan - her hair stylist), and he said, "That&#8217;s [stylist] Lawren Howell from Vogue!" And then he said, "I just cut that!" So that&#8217;s it.'
So far, no regrets for the Bounty Hunter actress, who has been engaged to her Wanderlust co-star Justin Theroux for over a year.
'I did it! I feel great. I feel lighter,' said the beauty who went casual on Monday in her boyfriend jeans, a green jacket and her black strap and cork Stuart Weitzman wedges - and that massive diamond ring from her fiance.
'It&#8217;s simple, it&#8217;s really simple, that&#8217;s for sure. But I&#8217;m always one of those girls who does a big old chop just to get it really healthy, to repair all the [damage from] hair coloring and stuff like that. And I just got bored, honestly. It&#8217;s fun to change it up once in awhile.'
Jennifer got about six inches cut off last week, which dramatically changes her appearance.
Since the '90s she's been known for wearing her hair long, either stick straight or in flowing goddess curls.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ives-upbeat-selfie-stylist.html#ixzz2kBrD2fZr


----------



## Jayne1

Hmmm&#8230; we're focusing on the new cut and now I'm wondering if it's to take away from something new in her face.

I do like the cut in the picture above&#8230; well done, Chris, even if it took you 3 hours to shape it correctly because you couldn't get it right the first few times&#8230; lol


----------



## iluvmybags

I told ya it would look much better when it was styled properly!


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I told ya it would look much better when it was styled properly!


Yes, you did!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I knew she's get a pic out there of it looking better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Hmmm we're focusing on the new cut and now I'm wondering if it's to take away from something new in her face.
> 
> I do like the cut in the picture above well done, Chris, even if it took you 3 hours to shape it correctly because you couldn't get it right the first few times lol



3 hours!  For a cut?


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> 3 hours!  For a cut?


Yes, according to the interview he gave Allure magazine:


> Later on, when I was at Jennifers house, she decided it was time. It was a spontaneous decision, even though she had kind of been thinking about it for a while.* I didnt want to give her one big chopI did it slowly and gradually. Three inches, then another inch, then another inch, until I cut about six inches*. Usually when I cut her hair, shell say, Dont track it all over the house." But this time she wanted to see the pile of hair on the floor. And it wasnt an insignificant amount.
> 
> *It took a few hours to get it right. I used every tool I hadscissors, razor, thinning shears, broken glass (kidding). *But I wanted it to look chewed off and lived in. We both love how model Daria Werbowy is wearing her hair now, and the idea was that Jen wont have to blow it out and style it. The point is to let her natural waves come in and maybe tuck it back on one side. I styled it with Living Proof Perfect Hair Day to make it glossy without smothering the texture.
> 
> In the past, Ive given her dramatic cuts, and she misses her long hair. What woman wouldnt miss long hair? A short cut takes some getting used to. But shes really happy with this cut. So am I. It suits her.



http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends...illan-on-jennifer-anistons-short-haircut.html


----------



## AEGIS

he sounds like he 

1. can't cut hair

and/or 

2. is afraid of her

and/or

3. doesn't  ever cut hair


----------



## iluvmybags

No way is that a wash & go style, especially with her curly/wavy hair!  Her hair is far too straight in that pic to have been air dried.  Unless she's using some magic straightening & smoothing product, in which case I wanna know what it is!  

The way her hair looked the other day when it seemed like she was caught off guard - now THAT looked like it was au natural!


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> No way is that a wash & go style, especially with her curly/wavy hair!  Her hair is far too straight in that pic to have been air dried.  Unless she's using some magic straightening & smoothing product, in which case I wanna know what it is!
> 
> The way her hair looked the other day when it seemed like she was caught off guard - now THAT looked like it was au natural!


I was just thinking that because of what you said before -- she just needed a good blow out.  Which she got, so they took pictures and it now looks like a wonderful cut.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I still can't really see her hair cut


----------



## SophiaLee

Still looks like a dude. A dude with a great body. IMO, of course.


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayne1 said:


> I was just thinking that because of what you said before -- she just needed a good blow out.  Which she got, so they took pictures and it now looks like a wonderful cut.



Oh, I totally agree, I was just commenting on what he said about the cut



> the idea was that *Jen wont have to blow it out and style it. The point is to let her natural waves come in *and maybe tuck it back on one side. I styled it with Living Proof Perfect Hair Day to make it glossy without smothering the texture.


----------



## iluvmybags

NicolesCloset said:


> I still can't really see her hair cut


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> Oh, I totally agree, I was just commenting on what he said about the cut


Exactly -- you were right.


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly -- you were right.



I will give them credit - if they're trying to sell Living Proof that's the way to do it!  I'd give anything to find a product I could put on my hair and let it air dry and have it look like that!  The closest I've come is John Frieda's 3-day Straight.  That stuff is fantastic!  But you still have to blow it dry at the very least (and for me a straight iron is a must!)   I'm sure there are some people out there who will see this pic, and read that article and think they can achieve the same look by using the product he mentioned - its impossible tho with that cut if you have naturally curly/wavy hair!


----------



## DivineMissM

I get what he's trying to convey, but calling it "chewed off" is really unappealing.  Yuck.



iluvmybags said:


> No way is that a wash & go style, especially with her curly/wavy hair!  Her hair is far too straight in that pic to have been air dried.  Unless she's using some magic straightening & smoothing product, in which case I wanna know what it is!
> 
> The way her hair looked the other day when it seemed like she was caught off guard - now THAT looked like it was au natural!



Exactly!



iluvmybags said:


> I will give them credit - if they're trying to sell Living Proof that's the way to do it!  I'd give anything to find a product I could put on my hair and let it air dry and have it look like that!  The closest I've come is John Frieda's 3-day Straight.  That stuff is fantastic!  But you still have to blow it dry at the very least (and for me a straight iron is a must!)   I'm sure there are some people out there who will see this pic, and read that article and think they can achieve the same look by using the product he mentioned - its impossible tho with that cut if you have naturally curly/wavy hair!



So true!  I'm tempted to buy some myself.  Darn it!


----------



## ChanelMommy

NicolesCloset said:


> I still can't really see her hair cut



This.


----------



## cojordan

I like her cut in the latest pic. Looks a little lighter too than when she left the salon with it unstyled?? Has anyone used Living Proof Perfect Hair Day?? I read some reviews on it and people were raving. I need to try it.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't tried that, just the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/15/jennifer-aniston-rocks-short-hair-for-skin-care-clinic/

Jennifer Aniston shows off her short hair while arriving at a skin care clinic on Friday (November 15) in West Hollywood, Calif.

Last weekend, the 44-year-old actress was ecstatic over her new do while posing for a pic with hair stylist Chris McMillan.

There is always a ton of room at the table, but they always choose to sit next to each other, a source shared to E! about Jennifer and fiance Justin Therouxs recent outing at Beverly Hills Hotels Polo Lounge. They always have to be touching and he always puts his arm around her. They are so in love and he is so good for her.


----------



## sffoodie

I want to know what handbag she is carrying with her new short cut. It's gorgeous! Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## HavPlenty

What kind of hairstyle is that? I'm not sure about this.

I like her bag and sweater.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I don't think her hair looks that short. Now that I see it better it's not much of a change. She seems to be a creature of habit


----------



## Swanky

It's a lot shorter, but it's still her style.  I like it, but I liked it when she chopped it off the first time too.
I'm surprised she did it, she has talked about how much she hated cutting it the first time. . .  
I guess we all do that though.  Try something again hoping for a different outcome.
I have very long hair, cut it off once and hated it, but it was 12 yrs ago and I can imagine just recently trying it again.


----------



## cojordan

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I haven't tried that, just the shampoo and conditioner.



I got a small tube. Will see how good it is.


I always thought that she said she had extensions so is she doing what alot do and take out the extensions for a while or she really chopped it off? Not so sure now. I can't figure out these celebs and their hair but they have access to the best stylists and extensions so they can do dramatic stuff at a whim.


----------



## karo

Love her outfit, especially the sweater.


----------



## lanasyogamama

When she went shorter a year or two ago, didn't she say something about not wanting to look like a 'real housewife' or was that someone else?


----------



## green.bee

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/15/jennifer-aniston-rocks-short-hair-for-skin-care-clinic/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston shows off her short hair while arriving at a skin care clinic on Friday (November 15) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> Last weekend, the 44-year-old actress was ecstatic over her new do while posing for a pic with hair stylist Chris McMillan.
> 
> There is always a ton of room at the table, but they always choose to sit next to each other, a source shared to E! about Jennifer and fiance Justin Therouxs recent outing at Beverly Hills Hotels Polo Lounge. They always have to be touching and he always puts his arm around her. They are so in love and he is so good for her.



I like her outfit, especially the sweater and boots.


----------



## CCfor C

Beautiful outfit. That purse is gorgeous!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Love the sweater!


----------



## LADC_chick

cojordan said:


> I got a small tube. Will see how good it is.
> 
> 
> I always thought that she said she had extensions so is she doing what alot do and take out the extensions for a while or she really chopped it off? Not so sure now. I can't figure out these celebs and their hair but they have access to the best stylists and extensions so they can do dramatic stuff at a whim.



I want to say that she was wearing pieces to add fullness to her hair. There were times when her hair looked super flat and other times (in red carpet pictures from this summer, for example) when there was some fullness. 

Like, the festival pictures from a couple months back when she and Justin were last papped together shows her with fuller, slightly longer hair than the one where she was on some panel. In the panel photos, her hair is flat.


----------



## beachgirl38

she did admit in a magazine interview to wearing extensions most of the time & said they are damaging to the hair. i do agree that the extensions were taken out & she just had it chopped. in a month or so she will have her extensions back in. 

i also do not like the sound of "chewed off" eww!  my hair texture is very similar to hers & razor cuts, chewed off & anything choppy is just the worst thing you can do to thick wavy hair - i have had horrible results from those cuts & it is not just wash & go. those cuts added years to my face, not flattering!


----------



## Jayne1

I like that recent pictures of the cut because it looks like she isn't trying as hard and it also looks like she's not using her hair as a crutch, as she tended to do.

She didn't need to make such a hair effort because she's cute enough without all the effort.  IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm wondering if this cut needs some primping to give it an edge&#8230; and a bit of makeup&#8230; otherwise it's a bit matronly&#8230; ? 

ETA - Can't add an attachment in the edit, so will post picture below&#8230;


----------



## Jayne1

Most recent:


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think she's wearing essie bourdeux. Love her nails


----------



## beachgirl38

In all photos her hair is always covered since the cut or she is posing where it is hard to see!  It does look like it was softened & not so "chewed off" anymore.  I like her better with longer hair.  She is still cute though & I like her.


----------



## CCfor C

NicolesCloset said:


> I think she's wearing essie bourdeux. Love her nails



Her nails were the first thing I noticed...Great manicure..


----------



## ChanelMommy

Eh, she wanted a change. I do like her hair longer like in Marley & Me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/06...ts-skin-care-clinic-after-christmas-shopping/

Jennifer Aniston is all smiles while leaving a skin care clinic on Friday afternoon (December 6) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 44-year-old actress was spotted out the night before with her fiance Justin Theroux to pick out a Christmas tree for their home.

They spent about five minutes [looking at trees] before deciding on a big noble fir, an onlooker told Us Weekly. Jennifer knew what she wanted and was leading the way. She was smelling the trees and seemed very into the holiday spirit.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I love her!!! So humble and pretty )))


----------



## HavPlenty

She looks happy with it. The haircut I mean.


----------



## keychain

I like the hat.


----------



## iluvmybags

sffoodie said:


> I want to know what handbag she is carrying with her new short cut. It's gorgeous! Does anyone know what it is?





CCfor C said:


> Beautiful outfit. That purse is gorgeous!!





Its ANYA HINDMARCH Leather Albion Top Handle

http://www.shopstyle.com/p/anya-hindmarch-stylebopcom-bags-leather-albion-top-handle-in-blackdeep-grey-capra/435823387?utm_medium=widget&utm_source=Product+Widget&pid=uid5025-692255-74

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418126&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446591811&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-ruGmssE4hkbgMRu67a1k9w&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720







The red looks amazing!

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/ledertasche-albion.html?utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate.partnernet.shopstyle.us&utm_campaign=produktdaten&cinfo=840579856&cinfo=840579856&gkid=840579856


----------



## iluvmybags

HavPlenty said:


> What kind of hairstyle is that? I'm not sure about this.
> 
> I like her bag and sweater.





karo said:


> Love her outfit, especially the sweater.





green.bee said:


> I like her outfit, especially the sweater and boots.





ChanelMommy said:


> Love the sweater!





The sweater is AllSaints

http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/sweaters/allsaints-force-cardigan/?colour=272&category=692&partner=linkshare&utm_medium=affiliate&network=linkshare&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-KWooX_xxDqwg5xI_g1pNag

I'm trying to find out who makes her boots.  I really like those.


----------



## Swanky

*The smile that says it all: Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux  quash split rumours as they join Kristen Bell for festive get-together*

  Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux  have quashed speculation their relationship is on the rocks by attending  a party together at good friend Emily Blunt's house on Saturday.

The  couple, who have been engaged since August 2012, appeared to be in good  spirits as they arrived at the home the British actress shares with  husband John Krasinski in Los Angeles.

They  were each spotted carrying a small gift wrapped in lilac paper with a  white ribbon on top as they made their way into the apparent Christmas  get-together, dressed casually for the occasion.





What split? Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux  quashed rumours their relationship is on the rocks as they attended a  Christmas get-together at good friends Emily Blunt and John Krasinski's  LA home on Saturday

Jen donned flattering  jeans, boots, a pale blue top and lightweight black leather jacket,  while she was wearing her newly lopped blonde locks in a sleek, straight  style.

The 44-year-old  covered her eyes with large dark shades and wore only very minimal,  natural make-up to complement her sun-kissed tan.

 Her actor/screenwriter beau  stuck with his signature biker look in dark jeans, boots, a black tee  and matching hoodie with a leather jacket over the top.

The 42-year-old also covered up in aviators and a black baseball cap.





Something to smile about: The couple arrived at  the house each carrying a small present wrapped in lilac paper with a  white bow on top before leaving a little while later with Jen in  particular looking to be in good spirits






The couple that dresses together... Engaged  since August 2012, the pair have taken to dressing alike, both wearing  casual jeans and leather jackets, along with dark sunglasses, for the  outing, and a cap for Justin

The couple were all  smiles as they left the bash a little while later, with Jen in  particular appearing to have had a great time catching up with her pals.

Jen  and Justin have long been friends with Emily and John, even vacationing  together along with several other couples in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico  last New Year.

While  Emily is currently six months pregnant with her first child, it seems  unlikely she would be celebrating the impending birth with a shower this  early on, instead probably just commemorating the holidays with a lunch  among friends.

Earlier  that day, the mom-to-be enjoyed a hike at Hollywood's Runyon Canyon  with her dog as she stays in tip-top shape during her pregnancy.





Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night:  Despite the visors of their Mercedes-Benz partially obscuring their  faces, it was obvious from their smiles that both had had an enjoyable  afternoon as they headed home as night began to fall


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sten-Bell-festive-together.html#ixzz2nbDtARu9 
​


----------



## Swanky

On  Friday, the duo was seen smiling broadly as they disembarked from their  private plane with their entourage, occasionally chatting with each  other and looking in good spirits. 

The Friends showed off her very short bob and flashed that large sparkling engagement ring from Justin.




Happy couple: On Friday, Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux arrived in Mexico for a romantic New Year's Eve

 Bad buzz: Rumours of break-up have been following the engaged couple recently
 Tall tales: Rumours of the couple's split due to  living situations and work schedules seems to be a bit exaggerated as  the duo appear thrilled to go on vacation
The bad buzz began last month when rumours began to circulate that the actors had called off the wedding.
Speculation  on the split included theories of a long-distance strain, as  44-year-old Jennifer resides in Bel-Air, California while 42-year-old  Justin spends his time in New York. 

In addition to reports that the couple were living apart,  rumours regarding busy work schedules also began to circulate, stating  that the celebrity duo couldn't find time to rekindle their waning  romance. 








 Good spirits: Aniston and Theroux looked happy as they disembarked the plane despite their 'split' 
Off to a great start: The couple decided on a weekend getaway to usher in the new year




Happy lady: Aniston is all smiles as she boards the shuttle to begin her vacation

A recent issue of Life &  Style Magazine reported that all plans for the couple were on hold at  the moment as they hit a 'rough patch.' 

'Jen  and Justin have hit a rough patch. Right now, there are no wedding  plans, no baby plans and no more buying houses together,' an anonymous  source told the magazine.
'Most of Jen's friends expected this to happen because she's usually with guys for two years at the most before they break up.'

Jen  and Justin have hit a rough patch. Right now, there are no wedding  plans, no baby plans and no more buying houses together,&#8221; a source tells  America&#8217;s _Life & Style_ magazine
Read more at http://www.showbizspy.com/article/2...thout-justin-theroux.html#eyv5LERRqQ3vTOtE.99​A  month before the break-up buzz, there were rumours Jennifer was several  months pregnancy, which, she proved in these photos, is not true.

 Away we go! The couple brush off the split stories from the media as they enjoy a merry holiday in Mexico
 Me and my girl: Theroux is anxious to begin his  romantic vacation with his lady love, as the writer/producer/actor goes  rocker chic for his trip to Mexico





Ready to rumble: Aniston patiently awaits her entourage to board the shuttle so she can begin her vacation

Whispers  of the former Friend's star possible baby bump have been rehashed again  and again over the past year, offering a sadder angle on the split  saga.
However, the recent  images of the couple debunk both the break-up and the pregnancy rumours,  as the duo looked joyful as they landed in Mexico. 

Jennifer wore a dark patterned peasant blouse with a pair of relaxed fit denim jeans that she wore belted.
She paired the casual just-off-a-plane look with a set of open-toe wedge sandals and a pair of aviator glasses. 
All aboard! The couple, who have been engaged since summer 2012, take their places on the shuttle

Off we go: Justin, Jennifer and their entourage gear up for a New Year's Eve adventure as they leave the airport




Girl time: Before beginning her romantic weekend, Jennifer gets a few minutes with the ladies of her entourage

The actress looked slim and trim  in the casual outfit, which punctures the pregnancy presumptions made  by a few media outlets a several months ago. 

Writer/producer/actor  Justin went rocker chic as he showed off his well-defined arms in a  black sleeveless muscle shirt, which he wore with black skinny jeans and  combat boots. He carried a black motorcycle jacket in his arms as he  boarded the airport tram.

After  the couple arrived, they boarded a tram to shuttle them to the airport.  During the walk to the awaiting transportation, the couple chatted  freely with each other, enjoying each other's company while making their  way to their hotel. 






New 'do: Aniston's shorter cut kept her look free and easy for the trip





Coming soon: Justin is currently working on The Leftovers, a new comedy show for HBO

The couple met several  times before they began working together on the comedy Wonderlust,  during which the duo first felt a romantic spark. By May 2011, they were officially dating. 
They got engaged on Justin's birthday, August 10, 2012, after dating for 15 months. 
Justin is currently working on the upcoming HBO comedy The Leftovers, a comedy centered on those left behind from the Rapture. 
Jennifer's  busy slate includes Horrible Bosses 2, which she is currently filming.  She is also set to begin filming the drama Miss You Already, opposite  Toni Collette.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntic-New-Years-Eve-getaway.html#ixzz2onqUvw5E


----------



## Sweetpea83

He should never wear a sleeveless shirt, lol..


----------



## Jayne1

^ He's got lots to show off. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Smart water in full display!


----------



## berrydiva

Seriously does he only own one pair of shoes or does he own multiple pairs of the same shoe? I feel like he's the girl from that episode of Seinfeld who wore the same dress everyday.


----------



## schadenfreude

berrydiva said:


> Seriously does he only own one pair of shoes or does he own multiple pairs of the same shoe? I feel like he's the girl from that episode of Seinfeld who wore the same dress everyday.



I know. He looks like he smells. Still super hot though, I'd plug my nose for it.


----------



## berrydiva

schadenfreude said:


> I know. He looks like he smells. Still super hot though, I'd plug my nose for it.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Smart water in full display!


Does that mean she knows the paps will be there?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/29/jennifer-aniston-bikini-vacay-with-courteney-cox-friends/

Jennifer Aniston wraps a towel around her rockin bikini bod while lounging around in the sun on vacation on Sunday (December 29) in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.

The 44-year-old actress was joined by her fiance Justin Theroux, and her good pals Courteney Cox, Howard Stern and his wife Beth Ostrosky, and Jimmy Kimmel and his wife Molly McNearney.

The day before, Jen and Courteney both showed off their amazing figures while spending time together at the pool.


----------



## AEGIS

Jayne1 said:


> Does that mean she knows the paps will be there?





Don't they pay her to endorse the water?  They probably send her tons of water each month so that's all she drinks.


----------



## Swanky

That's what I always respond with, but apparently that can't be possible, lol!!!

I'd drink it too if my garage was full of it!


----------



## Jayne1

It's just the way she holds the bottle, front and centre, that makes me think she's shilling that's all. 

Her California estate is so spectacular, I wouldn't feel the need to go to Mexico on vacation ever!  I'd never leave the house.


----------



## Swanky

She is paid to shill


----------



## Swanky

*Things are heating up! Jennifer Aniston and fiance Justin Theroux  share a kiss as actress continues to show off incredible bikini body on  Mexican vacation*
It appeared they had lost that loving feeling during their first days on holiday in Mexico this weekend. 
But  things quickly heated up between Jennifer Aniston and her fiance Justin  Theroux as their getaway in Cabo San Lucas continued on Sunday. 
The  passion was palpable as the couple were spotted canoodling, with the  actor wrapping his arm around the Friends star and giving her a  lingering kiss on the cheek.






 The best of Friends! Justin Theroux  gave  Jennifer Aniston a kiss on the cheek as they continued their vacation in  Mexico on Sunday





 Beauty in black: The 44-year-old showed off her incredible bikini body in a black two-piece 

The actress and her beau were spotted  reclining in front of the ocean, as they continued their vacation, which  is said to be going over New Year's Eve. 
After stepping out in a pink two-piece on Saturday, the beauty this time chose a black bathing suit as she soaked up the sun.

Jennifer,  44, rarely deviates from Mexico when taking a break from LA and the  creature of comfort has once again been joined by Justin and a host of  famous friends. 





Trim and terrific: Jennifer has every reason to be proud of her fabulous figure 
Showing a bit of leg: The TV star at some points wrapped up in a pretty blue sarong 

The Horrible Bosses favourite made an  appearance on the balcony of her palatial holiday villa on Sunday,  looking incredible in her black bikini.

Showing  off abs that would make some woman half her age jealous, she was  spotted reclining on her beau as she enjoyed her much deserved break. 

The couple appeared close as they whispered sweet nothings and chatted to one another. 
Need a hand? Jennifer was seen getting a helping hand from Justin as she rearranged her towel 
 Drying off: Jennifer was seen taking several dips in the pool throughout the day 

Lovely view: The actress was clearly relishing the chance to enjoy the weather while looking at the scenery

 Jennifer and Justin have invited a host of famous cohorts along for their annual trip South Of The Border.
Her former Friends co-star Courteney Cox has joined them along with Howard  Stern and comic Jimmy Kimmell and their respective partners.

Jennifer  and fiance Justin met several times before they began working together  on the comedy Wonderlust, during which the duo first felt a romantic  spark. By May 2011, they were officially dating.






No tan lines here! The star pulled down the straps of her bikini to avoid the dreaded tan lines 
Decisions, decisions: She had weighty choices on her mind such as which pillow to rest her head on

A well earned rest: And after completing her labours she was finally able to lie down and sunbathe





Whispering sweet nothings: As Jennifer and Justin reclined he appeared to be whispering sweet nothings in her ear 






Friends in high places: Jennifer and Justin have  been joined on vacation by Jimmy Kimmel, seen here, and several other  celebrity pals 





The joy of text: There was a brief moment of excitement when Jennifer showed her beau something on her phone





Excitement over: But it was not long before the actress went back to dreaming of future projects

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iss-low-key-arrival-Mexico.html#ixzz2ozQgwAhi 
​


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Aw I hope she gets her happily ever after.


----------



## Designed_One

She has such a great figure.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/30/jennifer-aniston-wears-barely-there-bikini-in-cabo/

Jennifer Aniston wears a green bikini that barely covers herself while sitting in the pool with her friends on Monday afternoon (December 30) in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.

The 44-year-old actress was joined by her fiance Justin Theroux, her BFF Courteney Cox, and their celeb couple pals Jimmy Kimmel and Molly McNearney, as well as Howard Stern and Beth Ostrosky.

Jennifer and her pals have been in the tropical location for the last few days as they head into the new year.


----------



## schadenfreude

When did Courtney get boobies?


----------



## berrydiva

Courtney's body looks great. Nice to see that Justin doesn't have on those boots.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Pandoravuitton said:


> Aw I hope she gets her happily ever after.


Me too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She and Courtney look great!


----------



## vimrod

Monica and Rachel! Awwww I love that these two are still friends, they are so sweet and loving with each other. Courtney does look great, she's started looking a bit scary on _Cougartown_ but hopefully that's just bad lighting. 

Jennifer's body is very athletic yet natural but she chooses the worst bikini tops.


----------



## Swanky

Courteney's face is VERY scary, it's not the lighting. They both work hard for those figures though, very nice!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Courteney's face is VERY scary, it's not the lighting. They both work hard for those figures though, very nice!



Get outta my head.

I saw the commercial for Cougar Town. SCARY!


----------



## Swanky

It's too bad, I always thought she was the prettiest, her dark features have always been so striking


----------



## Jayne1

Friends again&#8230; I wonder what the fight was about.  They wouldn't even pose together on the red carpet and kept their distances. Courtney had that big birthday party this year and Aniston wasn't there. They both celebrated their yoga instructor's book launch and wouldn't pose together for the cameras.  Courtney was not in attendance when Aniston got her star on the walk of fame&#8230; she was replaced by Chelsea Handler.

Courtney has a BF now and is settled, I wonder if just being happier helped mend their friendship.

It's all silly speculation on my part, but it gets me curious why two such best friends didn't talk for so long.


----------



## Swanky

Who knows.  I never fight w/ my GFs but seems like all my GFs have a few friends that there's always a bit of drama with.
IIRC Courteney was at dinner w/ Justin just before he proposed so maybe there wasn't a "fight" at all.   It's possible they're not co-dependent on one another.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think there was something too but it is good to see them hanging out.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Who knows.  I never fight w/ my GFs but seems like all my GFs have a few friends that there's always a bit of drama with.
> IIRC Courteney was at dinner w/ Justin just before he proposed so maybe there wasn't a "fight" at all.   It's possible they're not co-dependent on one another.


No -- they definitely weren't on speaking terms. Courtney was not at any of Aniston's things and vice versa.  When they had to be together, such as the book launch for their mutual yoga instructor, they would not stand near each other for the pictures. Chelsea Handler was standing in Cox's place everywhere.

Here is CC from just recently and we can see the fillers. I think she looks like Maria Shriver. It's still much better than some older shots where she was filled even more than this.


----------



## iluvmybags

Do we believe it?



> *SURROGATE BABY FOR JENNIFER ANISTON*
> 
> AT 44, JENNIFER ANISTON may finally achieve her dream of becoming a mom!
> 
> Sources tell The ENQUIRER that the former &#8220;Friends&#8221; star and fiancé Justin Theroux are hunting for a surrogate to carry their first child.
> 
> With her biological clock ticking louder than Big Ben, Jennifer was inspired to choose surrogacy by close pal Nicole Kidman, who&#8217;s used the same method, the sources add.
> 
> &#8220;Jennifer has been intrigued by the idea of surrogacy for years,&#8221; revealed an insider. &#8220;But it wasn&#8217;t until she spoke to Nicole that she found the courage to go for it.
> 
> &#8220;She and Justin have decided surrogacy is right for them, and they&#8217;re looking to find the ideal candidate by summertime at the latest.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re both incredibly excited to become parents and realize that bringing a baby into the world is the biggest commitment they&#8217;ll ever make. They&#8217;ve been getting tons of advice from friends, and Nicole has been enormously helpful.&#8221;
> 
> Jennifer and Nicole, 46, became close while filming the 2011 romcom &#8220;Just Go with It.&#8221;
> 
> Oscar winner Nicole married country music star Keith Urban in 2006 and delivered their first child &#8211; 5-year-old daugh*ter Sunday Rose &#8211; naturally. Their second child, daughter Faith, was born via a surrogate in December 2010.
> 
> &#8220;Nicole adores Jennifer and thinks she and Justin make a wonderful couple,&#8221; said another source. &#8220;She believes a baby would cement their happiness and knows firsthand how the surrogacy process works.
> 
> &#8220;Jen has always said she&#8217;s not in a rush to have chil*dren, and surrogacy gives her time to prepare for the baby&#8217;s birth without going through the stress of a pregnancy. She isn&#8217;t hung up over an*other woman being involved, because she believes that bringing another life into the world through any method is such a magical experience in itself.&#8221;
> 
> Jennifer, whose five-year marriage to big-screen hunk Brad Pitt ended in October 2005, went public with her ro*mance with Justin, 42, in mid-2011. As The ENQUIRER has reported, they&#8217;ve been trying to conceive since their engagement in August 2012.
> 
> The Hollywood sweetheart has reportedly undergone fertility treatments while also weighing adoption and surrogacy. dreams.
> 
> Among the Hollywood stars who have embraced surrogacy are Sarah Jessica Parker, 48, and Elizabeth Banks, 39, of &#8220;Hunger Games&#8221; fame.
> 
> &#8220;Jennifer can&#8217;t wait to welcome a child into the world,&#8221; added the insider. &#8220;She&#8217;s approaching this in a very level-headed manner, but privately she admits it&#8217;s the  most thrilling time of her life.&#8221;



http://www.nationalenquirer.com/celebrity/surrogate-baby-jennifer-aniston


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Brad Pitt's Exes Jennifer Aniston and Gwyneth Paltrow Hang Out Together During Golden Globes Party*
> 
> It's a shame that Brad Pitt sat out on this year's Golden Globe celebrations because this would have made for one amazing (or awkward) run-in.
> During a late-night CAA pre-party, Jennifer Aniston caught up with a cleavage-baring Gwyneth Paltrow. The two ladies chatted briefly and seemed to be in the best of moods. (God, to be a fly on that wall&#8230
> The two exes of Pitt even posed together for a photo with Jared Leto&#8212;who won an award for his role in Dallas Buyers Club Sunday night.
> And while Aniston wasn't in attendance for the actual awards ceremony, Paltrow was spotted inside sitting next to her hubby Chris Martin.
> The notoriously private couple didn't walk the red carpet for the main event, but showed up in the hopes of Coldplay winning Best Original Song for "Atlas" from Catching Fire.
> The trophy went to U2 for their song "Ordinary Love" in Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom, although Martin got a shout-out from the band for apparently helping U2 with the song.
> But back to Paltrow, the blond beauty looked radiant when the camera cut to her sitting at one of the tables. She appeared to be dressed in a gray lace frock and had her hair effortlessly swept away from her face.
> Paltrow also attended the Diane Von Furstenberg "Journey of a Dress" party before heading to the CAA bash. The 41-year-old rocked a revealing black jumpsuit and was cuddling up to her husband the entire evening.
> "They were holding hands when they got there," a source told E! News at the time. "When they came in, they went right to say hi to Diane. Diane gave them a tour."


http://www.eonline.com/news/498876/brad-pitt-s-exes-jennifer-aniston-and-gwyneth-paltrow-hang-out-together-during-golden-globes-party


----------



## vimrod

iluvmybags said:


> Do we believe it?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nationalenquirer.com/celebrity/surrogate-baby-jennifer-aniston



I take everything the tabs say with a giant pound of salt because I know this business too well, but I could see this being true. She's in her late 40s, it may be a health decision.


----------



## Swanky

*dailymail.co.uk*


leaving skin care clinic


----------



## Jayne1

Don't  you want to know what she had done?  Those are the real beauty secrets of the stars  

I'm not interested in what moisturizer she says she uses.  I want to know what really keeps them youthful.


----------



## Swanky

I'd love to know all about all the stars.  Not what we assume, but what's truly in their cabinets and what procedures they've tried that work.
Her face is red, looks like a peel or some other vigorous facial.


----------



## minababe

Jennifer has the best natural Body! respect! her tummy is perfect toned!!!


----------



## baghag411

Looks like she might have done something to her lips by the way she's covering her mouth.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I want to know too!


----------



## Grace123

Guess Jen's not so boring after all. 

http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/search?updated-max=2014-01-25T11:00:00-08:00&max-results=5

Saturday, January 25, 2014
Blind Items Revealed

October 2, 2013

This A+ list mostly movie actress who was also A+ list on television apparently had a little accident while having sex this past week. I knew her boyfriend liked it rough and so does she but things must have been more crazy than usual. Handcuffs. Lost key. No saw. This is the inference from knowledge she likes it rough and the boyfriend running into a hardware store in a pair of shorts and no shirt and asking if the saw will cut handcuffs. Any other idea what it could have been?

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd love to know all about all the stars.  Not what we assume, but what's truly in their cabinets and what procedures they've tried that work..



And not what products they advertise...


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd love to know all about all the stars.  Not what we assume, but what's truly in their cabinets and what procedures they've tried that work.
> Her face is red, looks like a peel or some other vigorous facial.





vimrod said:


> I take everything the tabs say with a giant pound of salt because I know this business too well, but I could see this being true. She's in her late 40s, it may be a health decision.



She is 44.


----------



## Swanky

*'I've slept in her guest bedroom a lot': Jennifer Aniston shares how  she sought refuge with 'ridiculously loyal' BFF Courteney Cox
*
They've been the best of pals since Friends turned them into megastars two decades ago.
Jennifer Aniston opened up about what a savior Courteney Cox has been to her in a new feature about the Cougar Town star.
The 44-year-old Jennifer told the February issue of More magazine that she's been a frequent house guest of Courteney's over the years.





 Refuge: Jennifer Aniston revealed that she's  often sought refuge with Courteney Cox, pictured with her in 2006, and  told More magazine, 'I've slept in her guest bedroom a lot'

'I&#8217;ve slept in her guest  bedroom a lot,' Jennifer shared. 'Without giving away too much of my  private stuff, all I can say is she&#8217;s been there for me through thick  and thin.'
She added:  'There's absolutely no judgment in Court. You'll never feel scolded.  She's extremely fair, ridiculously loyal and fiercely loving.' 

Although  Jennifer neglected to go into details, it's understood that Courteney  has provided a shoulder to cry on during Jennifer's most difficult  times.





 'Thick and thin': The 44-year-old actress,  pictured in September last year, also shared, 'Without giving away too  much of my private stuff, all I can say is she's been there for me  through thick and thin'

That includes her  painful 2005 divorce from actor Brad Pitt, who then began a relationship  - and had a big family - with Angelina Jolie.
Jennifer is currently engaged to actor Justin Theroux and no doubt Courteney has provided wise counsel there too.
Courteney's open-door policy has certainly come in handy when Jennifer was renovating her $21m Bel-Air mansion.





 Shoulder to cry on: Courteney was there for  Jennifer after her 2005 divorce from Brad Pitt, pictured here with  Jennifer at The Emmys on September 19, 2004






Loving support: Jennifer, pictured with fiance Justin Theroux at the 2013 Oscars, added that Courteney is fair, loyal and loving


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ought-refuge-Courteney-Cox.html#ixzz2rjf1piQ4 

​


----------



## Swanky

*Did she get extensions? Jennifer Aniston shows off suddenly longer  hair as she helps Portia de Rossi ring in her 41st birthday alongside  Ellen DeGeneres*


Jennifer Aniston hasn't been hitting  the town much lately, preferring instead to nest at her newly renovated  Bel-Air mansion she purchased with fiancé Justin Theroux.

But on Friday a glimpse of her was seen as she left vegan restaurant Crossroads in Los Angeles.
The  44-year-old looked happy as she exited the eatery where she helped  Portia de Rossi ring in her 41st year along with wife Ellen DeGeneres.







Got some new hair?: Jennifer Aniston stepped out  with longer locks on Friday evening to celebrate Portia de Rossi's 41st  birthday at Crossroads in Los Angeles






 Short: The star with a cropped cut on December 29 in Mexico

The blonde's locks were noticeably longer, with curls cascading down her shoulders.
This  is a curious length considering the Wanderlust actress chopped her hair  to chin length just weeks ago. On December 29 she was seen in Cabo San  Lucas, Mexico with her hair barely touching her shoulders.

The Vogue cover girl no doubt used clips or extensions to achieve the long-haired look on Friday evening.
Or she could even have slipped on a wig, which she did for her strip scenes in the movie We're The Millers.

The  beauty appeared very tan, most likely because she vacationed in Mexico  not long ago with her actor fiancé and friend Courteney Cox.

As usual, the Bounty beauty kept her attire simple with a black jacket, black top, black leather purse and a pair of worn jeans.
She  walked with her head down but could be seen smiling as she left the  establishment behind Ellen and Portia.
Jennifer has a birthday herself  to soon celebrate: on February 11 she will turn 45.






 Girls night out: The 44-year-old looked happy as she exited the vegan restaurant with Portia as well as Ellen DeGeneres

The talk show host and  her wife seemed to be in great spirits as they left Crossroads, a vegan  restaurant that is a favorite with Anne Hathaway.
Both were wearing mostly black but Portia had on a pretty black-and-white shirt to break up the noir look of the night.
Ellen has a major gig in front of her: on March 2 she will be hosting the Oscars. Ads for the TV event have already been airing.






 A little shy: The Friends star kept her head down as she trailed behind the married women


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ux-home-party-Ellen-Portia.html#ixzz2s6hN37JZ 

​


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has always worn them. That is why her hairdresser is bomb. Because you could never tell. He should give a clinic to the lessors on how to do it.


----------



## Swanky

justjared.com

*Justin Theroux* heads into his Soho neighborhood hotel on Saturday afternoon (February 1) in New York City.
 The 42-year-old actor continues to rock his sexy biker look while roaming around the Big Apple. He attended *Howard Stern*&#8216;s big birthday party the night before while in town.


*Justin*&#8216;s new show _The Leftovers _is set to  debut on HBO sometime this summer. The show is clouded with a ton of  secrecy so we know very little about it, but we sure are very excited to  know more!


----------



## LADC_chick

Whenever I wonder if it's possible for a man to be a bobblehead (granted, I don't wonder about all that much), a picture of Justin in his skinny jeans and his product-laden hair tells me, "Why, yes, it is possible."


----------



## Sweetpea83

He needs to lose the tight jeans..lol.


----------



## Jayne1

He found his look and he's sticking with it!  lol


----------



## Swanky

He likes it and I guess she does too   To each their own!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston: "I Started to Enjoy Life a Little Bit More"
*In an exclusive interview with Women's Health, Jennifer Aniston talks about the workouts she hates, how she stays motivated, her favorite skin-care products, her top healthy snack, and more

Everyone always focuses on Jennifer Aniston&#8217;s hair&#8212;but if you ask us, her toned physique is every bit as envy-worthy (have you seen any tabloid pics of her in a bikini&#8212;like, ever?!). Which is why we were so pumped to have the chance to sit down with her and ask her about her fitness routine, along with all of her other stay-healthy-and-gorgeous habits. Here&#8217;s the interview (edited for space and clarity):

What are your favorite workouts?
Oh my god, I have a lot of favorite workouts. I love cycling, I love yoga of course, and I recently started doing barre method&#8212;which is painful and hard. Variety is the key for me.

What happens when you find yourself doing the same workout over and over&#8212;why doesn&#8217;t that work for you?
Because you eventually stop doing it, and you just get lazy. Mixing it up is always fun because that way you know you're excited, and it&#8217;s muscle confusion. It keeps your body awake.

Have you ever tried any workouts that you just hate and you would never do again?
Umm, boot camp? (Laughs)

What was so tortuous about that for you?
I don&#8217;t know, it just seems like I&#8217;m not a soldier. I&#8217;m not into boot camp, I don&#8217;t need to do all of this&#8212;I just want to stay fit! (Laughs) I don&#8217;t want to get yelled at&#8212;at all. Please stop yelling at me.

How do you stay motivated to work out when you&#8217;re just not in the mood?
You know what, there are days I go &#8220;I can&#8217;t&#8221; and &#8220;I don&#8217;t want to,&#8221; and I think you just have to listen to your body. So sometimes you just don&#8217;t work out. And then there are times when you go, &#8220;Really? Do you really not want to?&#8221; And then if you just say, &#8220;OK, I&#8217;m going to get on some machine for 10 minutes,&#8221; you just start to get the endorphins going. Then you feel great, and you just keep going. So sometimes you can actually override the &#8220;I don&#8217;t want to work out.&#8221; 

But for the last year and a half, I went from being a crazy workout girl to sort of saying, &#8220;My body wants a little bit a of break.&#8221; So I kind of stay with more simple stuff and taking walks and not being neurotic about working out and eating right. I started to enjoy life a little bit more. The only downside to that is there&#8217;s that couple extra pounds and about 4,000 pregnancy rumors, but you know, other than that, it feels great.

Why do you think it is that you had this shift in your mindset? What inspired you to take a more laid back approach to fitness?
Well, honestly, it started with a knee injury. So that was that. I had a knee injury, and my dog died, and I fell in love. [Editor&#8217;s note: In case you haven&#8217;t heard, Jennifer is engaged to fellow actor and former Parks and Recreation hottie Justin Theroux.] So I don&#8217;t know what that was, but it sort of all fell into place.

Changing gears a bit, what would you say are your top three beauty tips?
I would say do a scrub three times a week to really get your skin clean. Hydrate&#8212;obviously drink, drink, drink lots of water. And moisturize. And I&#8217;m going to throw a fourth one in and say sleep.

You signed on as an Aveeno spokesperson last year; what have you learned about skin care since you started working with the brand?
Well, first of all, everything that goes into Aveeno products&#8212;how conscious the choices are that they make. Just with the ingredients that they choose, how they&#8217;re grown, how they&#8217;re formulated&#8212;it&#8217;s all very interesting. [Editor's note: Jennifer recently narrated a short film for Aveeno called "The Beauty of Nature," which further explore's the company's mission to source natural ingredients.]

Do you have any new go-to products from the line since you started working with the brand?
Yes, the Protect + Hydrate 30 SPF. The Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer is really awesome. And then of course the Positively Radiant Skin Brightening Daily Scrub.

You mentioned staying hydrated is so important. Are there any other things you&#8217;ve noticed diet-wise that make a difference in how your skin and hair look?
Royal jelly&#8212;have you heard of that? It&#8217;s from beehives. I got it in France, but you can get it anywhere. I noticed if you take a spoon of that a day, it helps. But honestly, I think just eating really good fruits and vegetables, less fried food, of course&#8212;fried food is terrible, soda is terrible. Just fruits and vegetables and healthy lean proteins and water. Of course, alcohol tends to dry up your skin.

Speaking of eating, what is your favorite healthy snack?
Frozen grapes. I like the red ones&#8212;they&#8217;re really easy and delicious. They give you that frozen crunch. I was at a spa one time, and they gave me a little cup of frozen grapes after my mud bath soak or whatever. It was sort of like, &#8220;This is genius.&#8221;

http://www.womenshealthmag.com/life/jennifer-aniston-beauty-products


----------



## vimrod

Allisonfaye said:


> She is 44.



Okay not late 40s then, but still at that age, I think the ship may have sailed for her to have kids naturally. I dont know, just assuming over here.


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux Visits Philip Seymour Hoffman's Partner for Third Time in Three Days *





*Justin Theroux* covers up to keep warm from the freezing weather after leaving *Mimi O&#8217;Donnell*&#8216;s apartment on Wednesday afternoon (February 5) in New York City.
 This was the 42-year-old actor&#8217;s third visit to the late *Philip Seymour Hoffman*&#8216;s partner in the past three days.
*Justin *and *Philip* worked together in the 2005 comedy _Strangers With Candy_.
 Also paying their respects to *Mimi* that day were *Michelle Williams* and *Joaquin Phoenix*, who have both worked with the late actor and have experienced their own loss from drug overdose.


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux spends Jennifer Aniston's birthday filming in New  York... while the Friends star gets huge balloon delivery to her LA home
*
When Justin Theroux turned 42 over the summer, Jennifer Aniston threw him a lavish bash to celebrate.

But the actor wasn&#8217;t by his fiancée&#8217;s side on Tuesday, her 45th birthday.

Instead, Justin was on the other side of America in New York, shooting his new TV show while Jennifer stayed in Los Angeles.

 The Mulholland Drive  star trudged through the snowy streets on set of The Leftovers, clearly  feeling the cold without too much insulation.
He was clad in a navy Mapleton Police Department uniform, consisting of a thick jacket over a turtleneck, trousers and boots.
Justin,  who looked chilly as he tugged on his jacket before zipping it up, wore  a pair of aviator sunglasses over his handsome face.





 That better be an extra treat: Justin bought a gift ON Jen's birthday 






 Last minute gift? Justin scooped up something from this West Village perfumery 






 Special delivery: A huge bunch of balloons arrived at the actress' Bel Air home to help her celebrate turning 45












 Working hard: Justin was filming scenes for his new TV show The Leftovers so couldn't be with Jen


It seems that Jennifer was still enjoying her special day over in LA, even without her future husband.

A  huge delivery of balloons in all different shapes and colours was seen  arriving outside the Bel Air estate she shares with Justin.

While Justin is spending most of his time in New York these days, Jennifer has kept her feet planted firmly in Los Angeles.






 Brrrrrr: The Mulholland Drive star made a bid to zip up his police uniform to protect himself against the cold







 Hunky: Justin looked handsome in his navy uniform, consisting of a jacket over a turtleneck, trousers and boots

 The actor plays Kevin  Garvey in The Leftovers, which revolves around the Rapture and follows a  group of people who are left behind in the suburban community of  Mapleton.

The community must begin to rebuild their lives after the sudden and mysterious disappearance of more than 100 people.

Jennifer spent the eve of her birthday hosting a Q&A with feminist and activist Gloria Steinem.






 Girl power: Jennifer spent the eve of her birthday hosting a Q&A with Gloria Steinem in Rancho Palos Verdes

The panel was part of the Makers Conference, held at the Terranea Resort in Rancho Palos Verdes, California.

There  doesn&#8217;t seem to be any trouble in paradise for Jennifer and Justin, as  the Friends alum was wearing a necklace with a &#8216;T&#8217; pendant on it, Us Weekly reports.

It would seem the jewellery was a nod to her future married name, Theroux.

Justin and Jennifer began dating after co-starring in Wanderlust, and got engaged in August 2012, on his 41st birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-balloon-delivery-LA-home.html#ixzz2t9DqnUwt 
​


----------



## vimrod

O.M.G. 

Is Justin wearing NON-skinny-fit pants in that one picture I see? He looks so normal! 
Hallelujer! (TM Madea)


----------



## Swanky

lol! He doesn't wear them in all the pics, but that's his "costume", for the role, lol!


----------



## MJDaisy

are they married or stil just engaged?


----------



## Swanky

Engaged


----------



## Lena186

I think in fashion point of view those pants fit him much better than the skinny ones he likes


----------



## Jayne1

^ Yes, he's looking very attractive in his costume for the role!


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Justin Theroux spends Jennifer Aniston's birthday filming in New  York... while the Friends star gets huge balloon delivery to her LA home
> *
> When Justin Theroux turned 42 over the summer, Jennifer Aniston threw him a lavish bash to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute gift? Justin scooped up something from this West Village perfumery
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-balloon-delivery-LA-home.html#ixzz2t9DqnUwt
> ​


My favourite fragrance store in NYC!  I wonder if he bought perfume for her?  I wonder if she wears her own scent which I still see at Sephora&#8230;


----------



## Sweetpea83

vimrod said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> Is Justin wearing NON-skinny-fit pants in that one picture I see? He looks so normal!
> Hallelujer! (TM Madea)



His junk can FINALLY breathe!


----------



## schadenfreude

You know, he pings my gaydar just a tiny little bit. *shrugs* I'd still hit it.


----------



## Swanky

Does he?  Not mine.  I find him really cute sometimes, and other times not so much.  I love dark haired men though.


----------



## Jayne1

He's an interesting guy in that sometimes he can look really handsome and other times, in different light and angles, he's not as good looking.  That must really work for someone of his profession!


----------



## vimrod

Jayne1 said:


> He's an interesting guy in that sometimes he can look really handsome and other times, in different light and angles, he's not as good looking.  That must really work for someone of his profession!



This. 80% of pics I see of him, I think Eh, nope. But then sometimes he does look kinda attractive. He's ugly/hot. Like technically he should be handsome cos he's got the dark hair and manly features but I just cant see the attractiveness for the most part. 

By all accounts he's a smartie though so that helps


----------



## Allisonfaye

I doubt these two are going to get married ever.


----------



## Swanky

Recently the tabs have been saying they won't.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I wonder why they won't just admit it?


----------



## Swanky

Are they denying it? I mean, they owe us nothing... no explanation or announcement if it's true.


----------



## Tivo

Allisonfaye said:


> I wonder why they won't just admit it?


I think Jen desperately wants to avoid the "Jen can't keep a man. Poor thing," narrative the press so loves. If they break up her face will once again be splashed all over the media in a negative light.


----------



## Swanky

So stupid... It's ok for men to be single but not women.


----------



## vimrod

So they've been engaged for a really long time. Maybe they're just enjoying where they are and how things are.


----------



## Swanky

Time will tell.


----------



## Swanky

Reunited! Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux proved their relationship isn't on the rocks as they attended the Motion Picture & Television Fund's annual Night Before The Oscars gala on Saturday, having not been seen together since their Mexican New Year's vacation


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-Before-The-Oscars-gala.html#ixzz2uwiXWu2N


----------



## Tivo

Jen does seem high maintenance, tho....


----------



## LADC_chick

That's a really sad caption.


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd love to know all about all the stars.  Not what we assume, but what's truly in their cabinets and what procedures they've tried that work.
> Her face is red, looks like a peel or some other vigorous facial.



Me too!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Justin Theroux spends Jennifer Aniston's birthday filming in New  York... while the Friends star gets huge balloon delivery to her LA home
> *
> When Justin Theroux turned 42 over the summer, Jennifer Aniston threw him a lavish bash to celebrate.
> 
> But the actor wasnt by his fiancées side on Tuesday, her 45th birthday.
> 
> Instead, Justin was on the other side of America in New York, shooting his new TV show while Jennifer stayed in Los Angeles.
> 
> The Mulholland Drive  star trudged through the snowy streets on set of The Leftovers, clearly  feeling the cold without too much insulation.
> He was clad in a navy Mapleton Police Department uniform, consisting of a thick jacket over a turtleneck, trousers and boots.
> Justin,  who looked chilly as he tugged on his jacket before zipping it up, wore  a pair of aviator sunglasses over his handsome face.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/12/article-2557183-1B69A40E00000578-511_634x747.jpg
> That better be an extra treat: Justin bought a gift ON Jen's birthday
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/12/article-2557183-1B69A14900000578-830_634x588.jpg
> Last minute gift? Justin scooped up something from this West Village perfumery
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/11/article-2557183-1B65D8A900000578-707_634x717.jpg
> Special delivery: A huge bunch of balloons arrived at the actress' Bel Air home to help her celebrate turning 45
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/11/article-2557183-1B66693C00000578-281_306x725.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/11/article-2557183-1B666AA700000578-517_306x725.jpg
> 
> 
> Working hard: Justin was filming scenes for his new TV show The Leftovers so couldn't be with Jen
> 
> 
> It seems that Jennifer was still enjoying her special day over in LA, even without her future husband.
> 
> A  huge delivery of balloons in all different shapes and colours was seen  arriving outside the Bel Air estate she shares with Justin.
> 
> While Justin is spending most of his time in New York these days, Jennifer has kept her feet planted firmly in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/11/article-2557183-1B66682000000578-541_634x788.jpg
> Brrrrrr: The Mulholland Drive star made a bid to zip up his police uniform to protect himself against the cold
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/11/article-2557183-1B666A7800000578-351_634x767.jpg
> Hunky: Justin looked handsome in his navy uniform, consisting of a jacket over a turtleneck, trousers and boots
> 
> The actor plays Kevin  Garvey in The Leftovers, which revolves around the Rapture and follows a  group of people who are left behind in the suburban community of  Mapleton.
> 
> The community must begin to rebuild their lives after the sudden and mysterious disappearance of more than 100 people.
> 
> Jennifer spent the eve of her birthday hosting a Q&A with feminist and activist Gloria Steinem.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/11/article-2557183-1B66D3E100000578-326_634x521.jpg
> Girl power: Jennifer spent the eve of her birthday hosting a Q&A with Gloria Steinem in Rancho Palos Verdes
> 
> The panel was part of the Makers Conference, held at the Terranea Resort in Rancho Palos Verdes, California.
> 
> There  doesnt seem to be any trouble in paradise for Jennifer and Justin, as  the Friends alum was wearing a necklace with a T pendant on it, Us Weekly reports.
> 
> It would seem the jewellery was a nod to her future married name, Theroux.
> 
> Justin and Jennifer began dating after co-starring in Wanderlust, and got engaged in August 2012, on his 41st birthday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-balloon-delivery-LA-home.html#ixzz2t9DqnUwt
> ​



If he could just wear that uniform all the time, that'd be great.



Jayne1 said:


> He's an interesting guy in that sometimes he can look really handsome and other times, in different light and angles, he's not as good looking.  That must really work for someone of his profession!



Exactly.  He's either super hot or super gross.  I really think it's his clothes that make the difference.  I just don't find anything attractive about skinny jeans or sleeves with thumb holes on a guy.


----------



## Swanky

LADC_chick said:


> That's a really sad caption.



It is, the media loves to make her seem pitiful.


----------



## vimrod

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It is, the media loves to make her seem pitiful.



That's the media for you. Once they get hold of a narrative, especially when it comes to female celebs they wont let it go. It sells and will continue to sell until people wise up. I cant wait to have my own magazine, it's going to be epic in its gender reversal. 
First cover: George Clooney. Headline: "Lovelorn George! Will this be the year he finds lasting love?" 
Inset cover: Jennifer Aniston. Headline: Jen's Swinging 40s, footloose, richer than Croesus and fancy-free! 

You read it here first folks.


----------



## wantitneedit

isn't that an old photo, where's the one proving they are still together as seen at this oscar's event?


----------



## Ladybug09

Allisonfaye said:


> I doubt these two are going to get married ever.



Agree.


----------



## Swanky

wantitneedit said:


> isn't that an old photo, where's the one proving they are still together as seen at this oscar's event?



Maybe you're right, the article mentioned the party and described what she was wearing and her hair, there was no pic so I assumed this was from the weekend.


----------



## Grace123

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ga...tin-theroux-jennifer-aniston-taylor-schilling


----------



## Sweetpea83

DivineMissM said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> If he could just wear that uniform all the time, that'd be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  He's either super hot or super gross.  I really think it's his clothes that make the difference. * I just don't find anything attractive about skinny jeans or sleeves with thumb* *holes on a guy.*



I'm with you on this, lol..
 IMO, he looks like he's trying way too hard to look ''cool''..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her hair looks great that length.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm with you on this, lol..
> IMO, he looks like he's trying way too hard to look ''cool''..



Yeah, they seem like they spend a lot of time in front of the mirror.


----------



## Allisonfaye

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her hair looks great that length.



I have always liked it shorter. She cut it during friends, said she hated it and immediately started growing it but I really liked it. 

I don't care if she is single or married. I was just commenting on the long engagement and how I don't think they are really getting married.


----------



## vimrod

Grace123 said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ga...tin-theroux-jennifer-aniston-taylor-schilling
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529953



Awesome. Back to the bob. I hope she keeps it this time. Justin looks great in this pic. Probably cos I cant see his skinny pants. When is that trend gonna die already!


----------



## karo

Love her hair!


----------



## Swanky

justjared.com




*Jennifer Aniston's Not a Fan of Selfies, Would Like Gisele Bundchen's Body *






*Jennifer Aniston* has opened up about some random things like her thoughts on selfies and the celeb she would trade bodies with in a new interview with _Self_ magazine. 
Here is what the 45-year-old actress had to share with the mag:
*
 On who&#8217;d she trade bodies with for 24 hours*: &#8220;Would I really want to give it back? I&#8217;d love to be able to ski like a crazy person, like *Lindsey Vonn*. Then I&#8217;d also like to have *Gisele*&#8216;s body, just &#8216;cuz, why not?&#8221;
*On taking selfies*: &#8220;I don&#8217;t have Instagram. And I&#8217;m not a fan of selfies. I don&#8217;t understand them. I feel like there&#8217;s enough out there, why add to it?&#8221;
*On how her friends can drive her crazy*: &#8220;[When] they sing along to music! Oh my God, I hate it. I like to hear the song&#8212;don&#8217;t sing it. Please! I&#8217;d record you to sing it if I wanted to hear you sing it.&#8221;
*On her Sunday morning routine*: &#8220;Having eggs and a bagel and reading the paper. I start with the front page, then the travel section, arts and leisure or the calendar. How I take my eggs depends on my mood. But I always throw a yolk in there&#8212;the yolk&#8217;s got a bad rap.&#8221;
For more from* Jennifer*, visit Self.com!


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> justjared.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston's Not a Fan of Selfies, Would Like Gisele Bundchen's Body *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/03/jennifer-aniston-not-a-fan-of-selfies.jpg
> *Jennifer Aniston* has opened up about some random things like her thoughts on selfies and the celeb she would trade bodies with in a new interview with _Self_ magazine.
> Here is what the 45-year-old actress had to share with the mag:
> *
> On who&#8217;d she trade bodies with for 24 hours*: &#8220;Would I really want to give it back? I&#8217;d love to be able to ski like a crazy person, like *Lindsey Vonn*. Then I&#8217;d also like to have *Gisele*&#8216;s body, just &#8216;cuz, why not?&#8221;
> *On taking selfies*: &#8220;I don&#8217;t have Instagram. And I&#8217;m not a fan of selfies. I don&#8217;t understand them. I feel like there&#8217;s enough out there, why add to it?&#8221;
> *On how her friends can drive her crazy*: &#8220;[When] they sing along to music! Oh my God, I hate it. I like to hear the song&#8212;don&#8217;t sing it. Please! I&#8217;d record you to sing it if I wanted to hear you sing it.&#8221;
> *On her Sunday morning routine*: &#8220;Having eggs and a bagel and reading the paper. I start with the front page, then the travel section, arts and leisure or the calendar. How I take my eggs depends on my mood. But I always throw a yolk in there&#8212;the yolk&#8217;s got a bad rap.&#8221;
> For more from* Jennifer*, visit Self.com!


I'm sorry but homegirl always comes off uptight and boring to me.


----------



## Stansy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> justjared.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston's Not a Fan of Selfies, Would Like Gisele Bundchen's Body *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/03/jennifer-aniston-not-a-fan-of-selfies.jpg
> *Jennifer Aniston* has opened up about some random things like her thoughts on selfies and the celeb she would trade bodies with in a new interview with _Self_ magazine.
> Here is what the 45-year-old actress had to share with the mag:
> *
> On whod she trade bodies with for 24 hours*: Would I really want to give it back? Id love to be able to ski like a crazy person, like *Lindsey Vonn*. Then Id also like to have *Gisele*s body, just cuz, why not?
> *On taking selfies*: I dont have Instagram. And Im not a fan of selfies. I dont understand them. I feel like theres enough out there, why add to it?
> *On how her friends can drive her crazy*: [When] they sing along to music! *Oh my God, I hate it. I like to hear the songdont sing it. Please! Id record you to sing it if I wanted to hear you sing it.*
> *On her Sunday morning routine*: Having eggs and a bagel and reading the paper. I start with the front page, then the travel section, arts and leisure or the calendar. How I take my eggs depends on my mood. But I always throw a yolk in therethe yolks got a bad rap.
> For more from* Jennifer*, visit Self.com!



Oh Jen, we'll probably never be friends


----------



## Lena186

She's so sweet and spontaneous, I think she does have good values and kindness


----------



## iluvmybags

Stansy said:


> Oh Jen, we'll probably never be friends



:giggles:


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Tries to Go Unnoticed with Fedora in NYC! *






*Jennifer Aniston* keeps a low profile in a black fedora while arriving at an apartment building on Tuesday (March 11) in New York City.
 The day before, the 45-year-old actress was seen grabbing a lunch with her fiance *Justin Theroux* at Barney&#8217;s in the Big Apple.


----------



## Swanky

*He'll be there for her... when the rain starts to pour! Chilly Jennifer Aniston holds hands with Justin Theroux on SECOND date night in a row 
*

She was pictured out with her fiance Justin Theroux yesterday for the first time in over two months.

And Tuesday marked the second day in a row that Jennifer Aniston spent time out in public with her man as they stepped out in New York City together once more.
But perhaps most thrillingly for fans of the high profile couple, they were spotted out not just once, but twice as they made the most of their time together in the Big Apple.







Big news: Jennifer Aniston was spotted out and about in New York with Justin Theroux for the second time in a day in New York on Tuesday







 The hint of a smile: Finally the couple grin as they hold each other in the Manhattan chill






Lovers: The pair looked every inch the perfect couple as she strolled down the path hand-in-hand
One thing that did not change throughout the day was the couple's grumpy demeanour.
The ageing Friends actress in particular looked down in the dumps as she  pulled her scarf over her face as they padded around the trendy Tribeca  neighbourhood in the evening. 
Her grouchiness was particularly puzzling as macho Justin was protectively  holding her hand as they crossed the road at the time.

The 45-year-old actress went incognito in an all-black ensemble as the  engaged couple pounded the pavement in the chilly winter town, all but  confirming that things are just peachy. 







 Chilly: Jennifer was clearly feeling the cold as she pulled her scarf up to her face as she left the restaurant                                                                                                                                                                                              

Jennifer was dressed head-to-toe in  appropriately snug black wintery layers, starting with tight black jeans to show off her slim pins.

She wore sizeable black boots, with the platform heel elevating her a good  few inches off the ground as she stepped out of a building and into the  elements with her fiance.

The We're The Millers star who has been plagued by pregnancy rumours for years, was spotted on two consecutive days in New York wrapped up in a warm coat, with her black handbag placed over her stomach.
And she was spotted emerging from a lunch at Freds at Barneys with fiancé Justin Theroux on Monday in a navy coat, with a bag at a fuller-looking waist.





  Inconspicuous: The star tried to keep a low profile in her sunglasses and headgear as well as a burgundy scarf









Keeping the cold at bay: The actress was clearly determined not to feel a chill as she wore plenty of layers for the evening

Then on Tuesday the actress was seen out and about in Manhattan, still wrapped up in black, clutching the same  handbag close to her body.
Justin, 42, kept with the all-black theme too, but threw a silky green coat  over the top of his own basic ensemble to cope with the chill.
The Golden Globe winner was definitely wearing her diamond engagement ring, which has been estimated to be 8-9 carats and around $500,000.
Meanwhile the Los Angeles based couple must have a busy stay lined up in New York,  because earlier in the day Jennifer was spotted out and about on her  own, clearly on a mission of some sort as she pounded the pavement  without Justin.







Hat's off to you: Justin opted for a silky green-coloured coat for the evening and carried a baseball cap as he departed the restaurant      
Together: The couple, who are normally based in Los Angeles, explored the Big Apple together



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2578801/Jennifer-Aniston-Justin-Theroux-step-SECOND-day-row.html#ixzz2vlHiI73Y


----------



## gazoo

She sure does love wedges.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer and Justin reunited: Aniston and Theroux have NYC lunch date in first public outing since December*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ate-public-outing-December.html#ixzz2vleZEgYU 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## NicolesCloset

gazoo said:


> She sure does love wedges.



And her strappy sandals. Love both!


----------



## moonlight67

Is she pregnant?!? She seems to be covering her stomach in most of the recent pictures!?


----------



## jessdressed

moonlight67 said:


> Is she pregnant?!? She seems to be covering her stomach in most of the recent pictures!?




Good catch, she seems to be covering that area with her purse.


----------



## Nathalya

Love these outfits!


----------



## Grace123

LOVE the bag. Gotta figure out what it is.


----------



## sydgirl

Grace123 said:


> LOVE the bag. Gotta figure out what it is.



Tom Ford 'Jennifer' bag


----------



## Grace123

sydgirl said:


> Tom Ford 'Jennifer' bag




Is that the original Jennifer bag?


----------



## sydgirl

Grace123 said:


> Is that the original Jennifer bag?



It was called something else before and then Tom Ford renamed it after seeing Jen carrying it all the time  

I think she might actually have 2 of them.... But I could be wrong!


----------



## Grace123

sydgirl said:


> It was called something else before and then Tom Ford renamed it after seeing Jen carrying it all the time
> 
> I think she might actually have 2 of them.... But I could be wrong!




Hey thanks for the info. No wonder I like it if it's TF.  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Swanky

*'He's a beauty product thief!' Jennifer Aniston opens up about Justin Theroux's softer side
*

 He may be a tatted up, hard man who is  not afraid to sport a serious beard, but Justin Theroux would put most  women's skin care routines to shame.
Jennifer  Aniston is normally very reserved when it comes to talking about her  fiance, and no doubt after Friday, Justin wishes she had stayed that  way.
The 45-year-old actress very candidly opened up to E! News on Friday and revealed Justin's secret passion for skin care products.









+4
Pretty boy: Jennifer Aniston very candidly  opened up to E! News on Friday and revealed Justin's secret passion for  skin care products
 The Friends star - who  has just been named the brand ambassador for Aveeno - said her  Wanderlust co-star is always raiding her medicine cabinet for beauty  products.
Jen told E!: 'It's hysterical! What product doesn't he try to hijack?
'He is good to his skin that's for sure. It is always, ''What are you using? What is that?'''
With or without a beard, the star said: 'He has gorgeous skin, perfect skin.'






+4
Beauty hijacker: The Friends star - who has just  been named the brand ambassador for Aveeno - said her Wanderlust  co-star is always raiding her medicine cabinet for products








+4
Certainly working: The actress said her husband-to-be, pictured in September, 'has gorgeous skin, perfect skin'

When the host pointed out the actor was trying to copy his bride-to-be, Jennifer agreed saying, 'It's cute'.
While  she has been using Aveeno since a teenager, the We Are The Millers star  revealed she has not always been that good to her skin - especially  when it comes to the sun.
'The sun, I feel like it is my friend who I've had to say goodbye to. I was terrible as a kid - there was baby oil.'






+4
Sun worshiper: The 45-year-old is trying to get better about exposing herself to the sun but struggles when in Mexico (pictured)

While the sun-loving star says she moisturizes every day, suncream is a different matter.
'I'd like to say ''Yes [I use it every day]'' - but that's a lie.'
Jennifer  is, of course, a big fan of Mexico and often suns herself there but,  the holiday destination may soon be even more significant to her as  according to reports, the actress is planning on eloping there with  Justin to tie the knot after 19 months of engagement. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...herouxs-love-skin-products.html#ixzz2whuP17rk


----------



## iluvmybags

Grace123 said:


> LOVE the bag. Gotta figure out what it is.


 


sydgirl said:


> Tom Ford 'Jennifer' bag


 


Grace123 said:


> Is that the original Jennifer bag?


 


sydgirl said:


> It was called something else before and then Tom Ford renamed it after seeing Jen carrying it all the time
> 
> I think she might actually have 2 of them.... But I could be wrong!


 

Thats not the Jennifer.  She does own two Jennifer bags, but that's not the bag she's been carrying lately.  

I'm not really sure who's bag she's been carrying.  I was thinking that it might be Celine (the 'Trotteur'), but I'm not sure.  I guess it COULD be Tom Ford, but it's not the Jennifer bag thats named after her











This is the 'Jennifer' --


----------



## Swanky

Her bag is the Celine Trotteur bag.
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-trotteur-reference-thread-838147.html


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston talks tabloids and staying normal in Hollywood*

 			 			 		 			 		Published March 24, 2014Associated Press


Facebook3                 Twitter11                                 Gplus0             



 
			 			Despite spending nearly half her life under the glare of the  cameras, Jennifer Aniston admits she's still not used to baggage that  comes with it, from paparazzi to the tabloid headlines.
  "All that stuff, it's toxic," says the actress. "It never gets  un-jarring, but you do have to not let it imprison you, which is  possible too."
  To that end, she has her way of insulating herself &#8212; sticking tight  to a close group of friends and not believing the hype that envelops  her.
  "There's times when you see people climbing and getting success and  you start to see, oh, they're starting to really change. So I always  just make the effort to be as humble and grateful as possible," she  said.
  She certainly seemed that way when she spoke to The Associated Press  last week. Despite the swanky setting &#8212; a hotel presidential suite &#8212; the  actress sat on the floor eating a celery stick dipped in ranch dressing  as she talked about her latest project, an online digital short for  Aveeno, which she represents.
  Looking chic but laid back in a ponytail, dark-rimmed glasses and a  slim black blazer, Aniston chatted about challenging herself in her  career, a possible sequel to last year's "We're the Millers," her  fiance, Justin Theroux, and turning 45.
*AP: *You're a beauty pitchwoman. What's the weirdest beauty regimen you've tried?
*Aniston: *I don't go out too crazy. You mean like did I ever  put leeches on my face? ...The closest I'll ever go is a derma-roller.  Google it &#8212; it's great. It's like a little wheel that has little pins,  like acupuncture needles in a way, and you roll it and it stimulates  your collagen and it also allows for your products to seep into your  skin.
*AP: *You're doing a sequel to "Horrible Bosses." Any other characters from your past you'd like to revisit?
*Aniston: *I think Rose and the Millers would be fun, to kind of  see where that's going to go, and I know we're probably going to do  another one of those.
*AP:* You recently celebrated your 45th birthday. Do you pause to reflect on such milestones?
*Aniston:* I guess it is a milestone. I really try not to focus  on it too much, to be honest. Society focuses on it way more than we  need to. I think it's always important to reflect anyway, no matter what  age you're approaching or what milestone is in front of you. Reflection  should be almost a daily thing if possible. Because I was never a  'where do you see yourself in five years' person. I had no idea, and I  didn't have a checklist, which really creates a lot less stress in your  life.
*AP: *Though you may not have a checklist, are there other things you want to achieve in Hollywood?
*Aniston:* I just want to keep trying to surprise myself and I  want to keep challenging myself and have the courage to really do that,  in spite of possible failure.
*AP:* Is that harder or easier when you're in the spotlight?
*Aniston: *You just have to work really hard to tune out the  noise and the static. Because it gets louder, and people really have an  opinion, and you don't want to shy away from taking chances for fear of  what people will say, or living in the wreckage of the future (of) what  may be if I do this.
*AP: *You're producing and starring in the upcoming drama "Cake." How interested are you in more work behind the camera?
*Aniston: *It's almost more interesting. I think there's  something so wonderful about being part of the process from the seed of  the idea to seeing it come to life on a screen. And to have a hand in  that creatively, not just showing up as an actor for hire.
*AP: *Will you write and direct?
*Aniston: *I can't write. I would love to. I don't really have an interest in it, to be honest. I'll leave that to my fiance.
*AP:* At this point, do you just laugh off all the speculation about your wedding and your future?
*Aniston:* It's on a level that I don't even understand. It's  weird. I think because we are so normal. We're very non-fabulous in any  way. They try to create all sorts of narratives to go with a very  normal, wonderful life that's just two people loving each other and  living life and working and doing the best they can.
*AP: *Does it detract from that joy at all?
*Aniston: *Oh, God no. If it did, I would be dead.




foxnews.com


----------



## jokester

What is she promoting again?


----------



## Swanky

whatever she's talking about in the interview


----------



## jokester

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> whatever she's talking about in the interview


Well it just seem weird that she is giving interviews on her personal life or am I missing something?


> niston chatted about challenging herself in her  career, a possible  sequel to last year's "We're the Millers," her  fiance, Justin Theroux,  and turning 45.


----------



## Swanky

I guess you just aren't reading it {?}

Talks about her having endorsements:
*AP: *You're a beauty pitchwoman. What's the weirdest beauty regimen you've tried?

 and upcoming movie

*AP: *You're doing a sequel to "Horrible Bosses." Any other characters from your past you'd like to revisit?
*AP: *You're producing and starring in the upcoming drama "Cake." How interested are you in more work behind the camera?


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't believe she is 45. That makes me feel older.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It didn't sound like she was promoting anything to me either, at first, but I guess this was for "Cake".


----------



## Swanky

Do celebs have to be heavily promoting?
I like short interviews, I wasn't looking for an agenda.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am just assuming she wouldn't be giving an interview for no other reason unless she is promoting something.  It says she is producing a short for Aveeno. 

So there's the reason


----------



## Swanky

I saw it list several things she's working on 

I never think about it, I saw a short interview and I posted it, lol!


----------



## Swanky

*'I've had make-up in my drawer since the 90s': Jennifer Aniston confesses she hoards beauty products to 'save'
*

  Jennifer Aniston has admitted that she finds it hard to part with beauty products -- even when they're more than ten years old.
The actress, 45, told People  magazine that she gets 'yelled at' for her hoarding tendencies, but  admitted it comes from a 'weird' obsession with saving money.

'Remember when Calvin Klein made make-up? That was in the 90s. I think I just threw out a lipstick of his,' she confessed.






Jennifer Aniston, 45, told People magazine that  she gets 'yelled at' for her hoarding tendencies, but admitted it comes  from a 'weird' obsession with saving money

'Ive had make-up in my drawer for ten years that I should probably get rid of,' she added. 

And when it comes to fashion, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. 

'I  have jeans from my twenties that I cant get rid of,' Ms Aniston joked.  'I still have red loafers from Friends! I have a nostalgia about them.'


Ms Aniston, who has  continued to nab lead roles in youth-obsessed Hollywood, credits her  every-glowing complexion to 'taking care' of herself.

The  actress, whose narration stars in a new short film spotlighting  Aveeno's skin-care ingredient, oat, says that women in their 40s are  much healthier than they were 30 years ago.

*'Remember when Calvin Klein made makeup? That was in the 90s. I think I just threw out a lipstick of his'*

 'We know what to put in our bodies to  fuel us thats healthy and organic and not processed, and the  importance of drinking water and cutting out sugars and bad fats,' she  told WWD. 

'Before, we just didnt know that, and we didnt have the technology with skin care that we have today.'
The  Aveeno short, which launched yesterday on YouTube, is one of a series  of four videos called The Beauty of Nature, Active Naturals Oat for Your  Skin that spotlights the skin-care ingredient, oat.
'Ive used Aveeno Daily Moisturizing  Lotion since I was in my twenties,' Ms Aniston,  who has been Johnson & Johnson-owned Aveeno's spokeswoman since last year. told People. 

'But working on this  project and learning everything that goes into their skincare products   has given me a whole new appreciation for the brand.'





 The actress, who narrates a new short film  spotlighting the brand's skin-care ingredient, oat, says that she has  used Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion since she was in her twenties

 The mini movie aims to  inform viewers about how Aveeno products are made, where they come from  and the attention to detail paid, she added.

 According to the actress, it was 'an easy' job as she was able to wear 'no make-up, no hair'.

'I rolled up and learned some stuff about oats,' she joked, continuing:  'But it is interesting how you have to hit certain inflections and hit  certain words. It is very specific. There is also a time issue where you  have to speed up.'
Ms  Aniston has several movies in the pipeline: Life of Crime that comes out  in August and Horrible Bosses 2, which is scheduled for a November  release, as well as Cake, an independent film which starts shooting in  two weeks.

'[Cake] is about a woman dealing with the loss of her child and some serious pain management,' she explained.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...oards-beauty-products-save.html#ixzz2wzB7sy9a


----------



## Swanky

*'Justin and I comfort eat together. It's like, hello carbonara!'  Jennifer Aniston reveals she's just like the rest of us and puts on  weight when she's in love*



*Jennifer, 45, says Justin's signature Italian dish is 'killer'
*
*Couple, who have been engaged for 2 years, 'could marry this spring'*

Cosy nights in eating pizza and pasta and generally pigging-out tend to go hand in hand with being a loved-up couple.
And Jennifer Aniston claims she's just like the rest of us who gain a bit of 'love-chub' when we're happily dating.

The smitten Friends star, 45, she says she's been suffering the typical symptom of being comfortable in a relationship and indulging in carb-heavy treats with her other half.
And it's all thanks to boyfriend Justin's killer Carbonara.





 Loved-up celebrity couple Justin Theroux and Jennifer Aniston pictured in February at the Oscars

In an interview with  People magazine, girl next door Jennifer said: 'Like, hello! Carbonara.  It's a killer. The last couple of years since meeting this man have made  me gain a couple extra pounds. But it's all worth it.' 

Ok,  so the weight gain isn't very obvious to us - perhaps because Jennifer  hasn't slacked at the gym. She said she sticks to daily Yoga sessions  and plenty of cardio workouts.

 'It catches up to you, and you take care of it,' Aniston says. 'But it's still fun. It was all in the name of love!' 

  Rather than allowing pounds to creep on and panic close to summer, Jennifer says she exercises all year round, reported Grazia.

'It's not about bikini season,' she said.
'It's  about being healthy. Of course we want to have toned skin and legs and  muscles and all that, but it's really just about feeling great.' 









Jennifer looking slightly curvier on 14 September 2013 (left) and super svelte back in June  (right)

It's been nearly two years since Justin Theroux, 42, popped the question to Jennifer.
UsWeekly  has claimed the lovebirds - who met in 2011 on the set of Wanderlust -  may want to tie the knot without all the fanfare. 
'Jen and Justin might be eloping!' the publication reported last week.
The  weekly added that the actress is looking to move fast. 'She would love  for the big day to be this spring,' added the insider.
Jennifer has been married only once before, to Brad Pitt; this will be Justin's first time getting hitched.
'She already had the big fairytale wedding,' a longtime friend reportedly told UsWeekly.

'Now she's ready for something 'not too stuffy, something casual' with her closest friends.'
A  destination wedding is a possibility. 'Jen would fly people out,  someplace warm. Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, is a possibility. She loves it  there.'
Jennifer has said: 'We already feel married,' but that hasn't kept her from thinking about her wedding day appearance.
In July she told Marie Claire: 'For my wedding, I wouldn't do an updo, but I think a veil is always pretty.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rest-pile-pounds-boyfriend.html#ixzz2xGbpJEM3 

​


----------



## Ladybug09

For a second/third marriage it doesn't take that long to get married for 2 people who really want to.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> For a second/third marriage it doesn't take that long to get married for 2 people who really want to.


That's true -  they could be married in a few days and have the grand party when they have time!


----------



## Swanky

On the other hand. . .  why? lol! Devil's advocate, but look at Kurt and Goldie.  Maybe they're truly in no rush.


----------



## LADC_chick

Kurt and Goldie aren't engaged, though. They've just maintained a long-term, committed relationship without ever saying they were going to get married.

In other news, did Jennifer Aniston really just give an interview about the food she and Justin eat? Is this what Huvane is drumming up just to keep her name out there?


----------



## Swanky

Eh, to each their own.  I don't see a real need to get married, there's no children involved.  Look at Brad and Angelina, Jessica Simpson, etc. . . . if they're happy I'm not judging.


----------



## curlybee

I just don't understand long engagements. I mean I can understand them when both parties are very young like 18 or early 20s and trying to finish school or get established.

But much outside of that I don't get it.  But that seems to be the fashion now like they're too afraid to say " we don't want to get married we just want to be together"  But that's just me.


----------



## curlybee

I can totally relate to her being a beauty product hoarder. I'm more of a beauty junkie though I always want to try something and thus end up with a ridiculous stash.


----------



## qudz104

curlybee said:


> I just don't understand long engagements. I mean I can understand them when both parties are very young like 18 or early 20s and trying to finish school or get established.
> 
> But much outside of that I don't get it.  But that seems to be the fashion now like they're too afraid to say " we don't want to get married we just want to be together"  But that's just me.




I agree, it's ok if they just have a long term relationship but if they don't really intend on marrying (I'm not privy to their private life so I def don't know lol) then I don't know what the point of getting engaged is..


----------



## DC-Cutie

qudz104 said:


> I agree, it's ok if they just have a long term relationship but if they don't really intend on marrying (I'm not privy to their private life so I def don't know lol) then I don't know what the point of getting engaged is..



This!  I'm all for long term relationships and engagements, that don't go on forever. Because otherwise, what's the point.


----------



## Fifitrix

qudz104 said:


> I agree, it's ok if they just have a long term relationship but if they don't really intend on marrying (I'm not privy to their private life so I def don't know lol) then I don't know what the point of getting engaged is..




For a beautiful ring?


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't think they are getting married. But I do think she looks good with a little more weight on her.


----------



## Allisonfaye

DC-Cutie said:


> This!  I'm all for long term relationships and engagements, that don't go on forever. Because otherwise, what's the point.





Fifitrix said:


> For a beautiful ring?



Haha. Right. I think it's for the big publicity party myself. I notice celebrity weddings and engagements seem to mysteriously coincide with movie releases and projects.


----------



## candiebear

curlybee said:


> I can totally relate to her being a beauty product hoarder. I'm more of a beauty junkie though I always want to try something and thus end up with a ridiculous stash.



+1 and I love the packaging


----------



## Cherrasaki

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Eh, to each their own.  I don't see a real need to get married, there's no children involved.  Look at Brad and Angelina, Jessica Simpson, etc. . . . if they're happy I'm not judging.



I agree and I also don't understand why it's such a big deal. People do what works for them in the end.  Besides it's been about two years for them?  I didn't know there was a time limit on engagements.


----------



## Swanky

No one seems to mind Brad and Ang's many years together w/o a wedding


----------



## CCfor C

Yes, didn't they get "engaged" before Jennifer and Justin? Guess everyone is too busy to worry about it...


----------



## Swanky

There's different standards IMO.  They have kids, if anyone should think a couple should marry it would be them I'd  think. 
I don't care who gets married, or if they ever get married!


----------



## curlybee

What's this have to do with Brad and Angie?  Last I heard they flat out said they don't want to get married. I can respect that.


----------



## Swanky

They want to  They're engaged and they have deviated from the declaration by saying the kids want it.  I named several couples though.  I don't see a long engagement to be a big deal, it's helluva lot smarter than the shotgun weddings we see *cough*looking-at-you-Khloe*cough*.  Jennifer hasn't been engaged for 2 years yet, it's not _that_ long. . . 
There's a lot of not so fast weddings after the engagement - Naomi Watts, Jennifer Hudson, Amy Adams, Kate Hudson, Jessica Simpson etc. . .  Brad and Ang were engaged a few months before Jennifer IIRC.

I think it's trending towards longer engagements IRL now, just like more people are becoming child free, times-a-changin'!


----------



## DC-Cutie

curlybee said:


> What's this have to do with Brad and Angie?  Last I heard they flat out said they don't want to get married. I can respect that.



Because you can't have a conversation about Jen without bringing up Brad and Ang, right?? (total sarcasm).


----------



## yogamommi

curlybee said:


> What's this have to do with Brad and Angie?  .





DC-Cutie said:


> Because you can't have a conversation about Jen without bringing up Brad and Ang, right?? (total sarcasm).



I know right...how many years ago did they get divorced? ?


----------



## Swanky

If we were talking about long engagements in Jessica's thread, I'd have used the same list if folks 
I don't like comparing the 2 otherwise.


----------



## Lena186

It's not necessarily a comparison between Jen and Angelina. It's between two long engagements which is something they have in common


----------



## Swanky

And I have no problems with either of them and their choice not to get hitched yet!


----------



## Lena186

+1


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux's 'The Leftovers' Teaser Trailer Has Got Us Really Excited for the Show's Premiere!*






*Justin Theroux* looks like hes received quite a shock in this brand new teaser trailer for his upcoming HBO show *The Leftovers*.
And just like that, they were gone. _The Leftovers_ is coming soon to HBO. the tagline for the show reads in the caption of the video. So spooky!
Mark you calenders  HBO just set a premiere date for _The Leftovers_! The series from Lost co-creator *Damon Lindelof* will premiere on June 15 at 10pm EST, right after the season finale of _Game of Thrones_.
*Liv Tyler*, twins *Charlie* and *Max Carver*, *Chris Zylka*, and *Amy Brenneman* also star.


----------



## TLeela

&#128150;&#128525;


----------



## Sasha2012

Her knockout features have helped her become one of the world's most famous women.

But Jennifer Anistion's beautiful face was transformed after a visit to the make-up department on the set of her movie Cake in Los Angeles on Monday.

The 45-year-old was left with a severe scar down the right side of her face and on her neck as she got ready to film scenes with co-stars Sam Worthington and Anna Kendrick.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Worthington-Anna-Kendrick.html#ixzz2yKvaUAqt


----------



## Swanky

Grains of salt. . . 


*Well aloha! Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux 'to wed in Hawaii with only 20 guests'*


Jennifer Aniston had strongly considered tying the knot with fiancé Justin Theroux in Mexico.
But  lately the 45-year-old actress has had a change of heart and is now  interested in getting hitched in another tropical location - Hawaii -  according to a Wednesday report from UsWeekly.
The ceremony will still be small with only about 20 people in attendance, added the publication.





 Aloha: Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux,  pictured in 2012, want to wed in Hawaii, according to a Wednesday report  from UsWeekly







 Nice view: It has not been specified which  island the two will tie the knot on, but the publication noted only 20  people would be invited


The Hawaiian islands are a fond place for the couple, who have been engaged for nearly two years.
In  2011 they vacationed in Kauai where they were seen holding hands and  enjoying the laid back beach lifestyle. They reportedly were staying at  Ben Stiller's mansion.
'They had a very special trip there,' said a source.





 The place has a special place in their hearts: The couple of three years vacationed in Kauai in 2011


Aniston has also worked  in Maui, where she filmed the Adam Sandler comedy Just Got With It. The  two were spotted at several hotels in the area where they spent several  months.

And Hawaii is also where Jennifer has been seen paddle boarding with her friend Courteney Cox several years ago.
Not  wedding date has been set yet for the Wanderlust co-stars, but the  weekly has reportedly the duo will definitely walk down the aisle in  2014.





 She loves sand and sun: The 45-year-old shooting Just Go With It in Maui in 2010

Though Jennifer and  Justin have been working on separate coasts - he has been in New York  City making HBO's The Leftovers while she has been in LA shooting Cake -  they did reunite on Tuesday when he stopped by her film set to see her.
Dressed in a white T-shirt and with slicked back hair, the 42-year-old looked handsome and in shape.
The  Friends star has drastically changed her look for her new film role.  Instead of long blonde locks she has been sporting short brown hair and  no makeup.





 The future Mrs Theroux: Aniston, in Hawaii in 2010, will tie the knot in 2014


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntic-getaway-two-years-ago.html#ixzz2yQFZVqfM 
​


----------



## September24

ah, I don't think it will ever happen


----------



## Ladybug09

September24 said:


> ah, I don't think it will ever happen



Me neither.


----------



## HarliRexx

Whoa... What's with all the prison-ish tattoos on his legs?


----------



## Sweetpea83

HarliRexx said:


> Whoa... What's with all the prison-ish tattoos on his legs?



LOL...the one on the knee is so random, too..


----------



## ChanelMommy

HarliRexx said:


> Whoa... What's with all the prison-ish tattoos on his legs?



this


----------



## Swanky

This may explain his random tats, lol!  He looks handsome, someone must've styled him.

*Justin Theroux Has Had a 'Couple Drunken Tattoo Nights' *





*Justin Theroux* gets ready to bid on some items at the *Free Arts 2014 Annual Art Auction* on Wednesday evening (April 30) in New York City.
 The 42-year-old actor was joined at the event by pregnant *Lake Bell* and her hubby *Scott Campbell*, designer *Marc Jacobs*, _Orange is the New Black_ star *Natasha Lyonne*, and more.
 The event was put together to celebrate *Scott*, a renowned tattoo artist. The auction ended up raising over $1,000,000 for the organization. Congratulations!
*Justin* and *Scott* are good friends.  &#8220;We became friends first, and then we had a couple drunken tattoo  nights. And I&#8217;ve tattooed him, too, by the way,&#8221; *Justin* told _Vanity Fair_.  &#8220;I messed every single one of them up. But he kind of likes it.  [Laughs] I did a yin-yang, which is probably one of the worst yin-yangs.  We laughed so hard. It might be one of the worst yin-yangs ever made. A  little bit egg-shaped.&#8221;


----------



## Tivo

Ladybug09 said:


> Me neither.


Add me to the list. I also don't care anymore. Seems like her people leaked that wedding story to keep her relevant.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Continues 'Cake' Filming, Justin Theroux Wears the Perfect Shirt to Display His Muscles! *





*Jennifer Aniston* keeps it casual in grey while walking on the set of her upcoming film *Cake* on Tuesday (May 6) in Los Angeles.
The day before, the 45-year-old actress&#8217; fiance *Justin Theroux* showed off his toned muscles in a sleeveless shirt while riding his bike in New York City.


Last week, *Justin* was handsome while attending the _Free Arts 2014 Annual Art Auction_, which raised over $1,000,000 for free art programs.  
&#8220;It&#8217;s always exciting when you meet someone and you&#8217;ve known them for so long, and his art obviously speaks for itself. It&#8217;s wonderful, you know. It&#8217;s just, it&#8217;s fantastic! Both professionally and personally,&#8221; *Justin* recently shared to _Us Weekly_ about his close friend *Scott Campbell*, who was celebrated at the auction.


----------



## NicolesCloset

He looks good!


----------



## lanasyogamama

He's pretty hot.


----------



## iluvmybags

Tivo said:


> Add me to the list. I also don't care anymore. Seems like her people leaked that wedding story to keep her relevant.



Yea, The Daily Mail would never make up a story and post it just to generate more hits on their page!  A leak from her people is the most logical explanation (and a fake wedding story was probably the only thing they could think of to keep her relevant - its not like its 10th anniversary of the FRIENDS finale and people are talking about it or anything)!


----------



## Tivo

iluvmybags said:


> Yea, The Daily Mail would never make up a story and post it just to generate more hits on their page!  A leak from her people is the most logical explanation (and a fake wedding story was probably the only thing they could think of to keep her relevant - its not like its 10th anniversary of the FRIENDS finale and people are talking about it or anything)!


This is Hollywood so of course her people leaking updates about her never gonna happen wedding is a logical explanation. A wedding or a baby is the same tired gossip that cycles every time she has a movie in the works. What else is she ever in the news for? Her relevance is fading fast and miss me with anybody caring about the 10th anniversary of Friends. I've seen nothing in the tabloids that suggests the rags even care. As a matter of fact your post is the first mention Ive seen.


----------



## iluvmybags

Tivo said:


> This is Hollywood so of course her people leaking updates about her never gonna happen wedding is a logical explanation. A wedding or a baby is the same tired gossip that cycles every time she has a movie in the works. What else is she ever in the news for? Her relevance is fading fast and miss me with anybody caring about the 10th anniversary of Friends. I've seen nothing in the tabloids that suggests the rags even care. As a matter of fact your post is the first mention Ive seen.



I hadn't even realized it until I saw it trending on Facebook yesterday. 
Access Hollywood also did a segment on it.

All of these were posted within the last 24 hours (and there are lots more)

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/friends-anniversary-celebrated-ten-years-after-2004-series-finale-201465

http://t.today.com/entertainment/rachel-smelly-cat-friends-still-there-us-2D79599394

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/gallery/friends-10-years-are-they-701776

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...tml?utm_hp_ref=entertainment&ir=Entertainment

http://magazine.foxnews.com/celebri...rs-later-9-things-you-didnt-know-about-series

http://www.eonline.com/news/539047/7-things-friends-fans-still-argue-about-ten-years-later

http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2...finale-jennifer-anniston-10-year-anniversary/


----------



## Pinkcooper

I never thought he was good looking but he's looking pretty hot there!


----------



## berrydiva

So he wears those boots while riding a bike too huh?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm guessing Jen has a new movie coming out soon? That's prime time for the usual marriage-baby cycle that she/her publicist keep churning out around this time, lol.


----------



## AEGIS

sooo she's like never gonna re-marry and have a kid right? is she even really engaged?


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I'm guessing Jen has a new movie coming out soon? That's prime time for the usual marriage-baby cycle that she/her publicist keep churning out around this time, lol.


That's how the game works.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't heard any news on her lately really. But I'm sure as the release nears and she starts interviewing we'll see more. But that's true for any celeb.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I'm guessing Jen has a new movie coming out soon? That's prime time for the usual marriage-baby cycle that she/her publicist keep churning out around this time, lol.



Exactly..


----------



## karo

*Back to her stylish best! Jennifer Aniston shows off  sleek bob and sculpted arms in black dress after weeks of dressing down  for movie role  *

She's frequently been clad in frumpy clothing as she films her latest movie Cake.

But  Jennifer Aniston proved she's far more glamorous than her new on-camera  persona, as she attended the Living Proof Style Lab in Boston on  Friday. 

The 45-year-old actress displayed her sculpted arms in a straight sleeveless black dress complete with a peplum detail. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-weeks-dressing-movie-role.html#ixzz31IMlgWRl 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

she looks good!


----------



## sdkitty

karo said:


> *Back to her stylish best! Jennifer Aniston shows off  sleek bob and sculpted arms in black dress after weeks of dressing down  for movie role  *
> 
> She's frequently been clad in frumpy clothing as she films her latest movie Cake.
> 
> But  Jennifer Aniston proved she's far more glamorous than her new on-camera  persona, as she attended the Living Proof Style Lab in Boston on  Friday.
> 
> The 45-year-old actress displayed her sculpted arms in a straight sleeveless black dress complete with a peplum detail.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-weeks-dressing-movie-role.html#ixzz31IMlgWRl
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​


I don't know who wrote this narrative but I don't agree that she's frequently seen looking frumpy.  And I'm not that fond of this hair style.


----------



## Alexenjie

Her hair looks so healthy and shiny. I'm not crazy about the style but I do like the color.


----------



## scarlet555

She reminds me of Jay Leno on those pictures


----------



## Bella613

Alexenjie said:


> Her hair looks so healthy and shiny. I'm not crazy about the style but I do like the color.


Agreed!  And I LOVE her lip gloss-- would love to know what it is....


----------



## Swanky

sdkitty said:


> I don't know who wrote this narrative but I don't agree that she's frequently seen looking frumpy.  And I'm not that fond of this hair style.



"She's frequently been clad in frumpy clothing *as she films her latest movie Cake*."
Yes has been   in the movie she looks terrible, very frumpy, and it's about all the pics that's we've seen of her lately.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks great! I like that hairstyle on her. It looks so shiney, too!


----------



## DivineMissM

HarliRexx said:


> Whoa... What's with all the prison-ish tattoos on his legs?



They're so random.  It looks like a 6 year old got a hold of a sharpie.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I haven't heard any news on her lately really. But I'm sure as the release nears and she starts interviewing we'll see more. But that's true for any celeb.



True.  They all do it.  It's how the game works.



karo said:


> *Back to her stylish best! Jennifer Aniston shows off  sleek bob and sculpted arms in black dress after weeks of dressing down  for movie role  *
> 
> She's frequently been clad in frumpy clothing as she films her latest movie Cake.
> 
> But  Jennifer Aniston proved she's far more glamorous than her new on-camera  persona, as she attended the Living Proof Style Lab in Boston on  Friday.
> 
> The 45-year-old actress displayed her sculpted arms in a straight sleeveless black dress complete with a peplum detail.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-weeks-dressing-movie-role.html#ixzz31IMlgWRl
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



The color is really nice on her.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the color and the cut just not on her.


----------



## Swanky

This may be the first Aniston movie I want to see, trailer at link.



* Ransom in 'Life of Crime' Official Trailer - Watch Now! *






Check out *Jennifer Aniston* looking super serious in this brand new trailer for her upcoming flick *Life of Crime*!
The 45-year-old actress is joined in the film by *Isla Fisher*, *Tim Robbins*, and *Will Forte*.


_Life of Crime_, which centers on a wealthy husband of a kidnapped wife who doesnt want to pay her ransom, hits theaters on August 29. We cant wait!


----------



## keychain

This sounds like a remake of Ruthless People with Danny Devito and Bette Midler.


----------



## lovemyangels

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=327004

So glad their wedding date is set!


----------



## Swanky

via Dailymail


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux's 'Leftovers' Gets a New Intense Trailer - Watch Now! *






*Justin Theroux* keeps it cool in a leather jacket while arriving at JFK Airport on Monday (June 9) in New York City.
 Last week, the 42-year-old actor was spotted keeping a low profile while touching down at LAX Airport in Los Angeles.

Check out a new trailer below of *Justin*&#8216;s upcoming show _*The Leftovers*_, which will premiere on HBO on Sunday, June 29 at 10 p.m.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Holy tan batman!


----------



## lanasyogamama

NYC Chicky said:


> Holy tan batman!



Seriously.  Take a break Justin!!


----------



## Sasha2012

That loving look don't lie.

They have be the subject of break up rumours almost ever since they started dating, but on Monday Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux stepped out on the red carpet together for the first time since September.

Jennifer was by her fiance's side for the premiere of his new series The Leftovers in New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-red-carpet-nine-months.html#ixzz35WdasMP0


----------



## Swanky

Cute!


----------



## scarlet555

She looks good!!


----------



## Docjeun

For almost a minute I thought this new movie Ransom might be a drama.
What about the movie Cake, did anyone see it and was it any good?


----------



## sydgirl

Love her hair here and her outfit looks good on her


----------



## Chanel522

Jen looks really good here


----------



## Jayne1

I think I hate her shoes, which is a first for me. I usually like her shoes.

I'm also tired of the mandatory, injected lips.


----------



## purseprincess32

Jen looks cute in these pics at the movie premiere! Her skin looks very glowy and her makeup is natural.


----------



## Gaby87

WTH type of shoes are those. Yikes!


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> That loving look don't lie.
> 
> They have be the subject of break up rumours almost ever since they started dating, but on Monday Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux stepped out on the red carpet together for the first time since September.
> 
> Jennifer was by her fiance's side for the premiere of his new series The Leftovers in New York.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-red-carpet-nine-months.html#ixzz35WdasMP0


Their body language is always so awkward.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..it almost looks forced..


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I agree..it almost looks forced..



Very forced, as are the big smiles.  Just open mouths, but their smiles never reach their eyes, causing them to crinkle at the corners.  Not just her, he does that huge, open mouth, pretend smile too.

On the other hand, they are posing for the cameras, on the red carpet, probably not much to be happy about.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her outfit. But the face isn't all that cute.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'm the odd one out, I love the weird sandals, can anyone id them? 

I also love her aviators if anyone knows what those are. the gradient is perfect


----------



## nastasja

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm the odd one out, I love the weird sandals, can anyone I'd them?



I like them too: 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-4bNayVXdX5gDh7TgTT9F8A


----------



## mundodabolsa

killerlife said:


> I like them too:
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-4bNayVXdX5gDh7TgTT9F8A



awesome, thanks!


----------



## CCfor C

Gaby87 said:


> WTH type of shoes are those. Yikes!




Comfortable ones?


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  They look fine together IMO, like any other couple being screamed at by photogs, walking, etc. . .


----------



## bisbee

Jayne1 said:


> Very forced, as are the big smiles. Just open mouths, but their smiles never reach their eyes, causing them to crinkle at the corners. Not just her, he does that huge, open mouth, pretend smile too.


 
You can tell all of that just by looking at the picture?  They are having their picture taken by photographers at an event...which has probably happened thousands of times, in addition to being followed by cameras constantly.  

I don't expect them to exhibit truly believable expressions of delight - do your eyes have to crinkle at the corners in order for a smile to be "real"?


----------



## Jayne1

The shoes look cute on the website and  I'm always on the lookout for cool looking, flat sandals

I read where she said she's proud of her feet and how they look and likes to show them off, but these shoes don't make her feet look as nice and she thinks they look.  imo.

Maybe it's the straps that spread the toes although I think the shoes look a little better when I did a closeup of them.


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> do your eyes have to crinkle at the corners in order for a smile to be "real"?


Yes, otherwise, you're just opening your mouth and showing off your beautiful veneers.

But as I said, it's the red carpet and they are doing what needs to be done.  At least it's not the Jennifer Lopez open mouth, red carpet poser thing.


----------



## bisbee

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, otherwise, you're just opening your mouth and showing off your beautiful veneers.
> 
> But as I said, it's the red carpet and they are doing what needs to be done. At least it's not the Jennifer Lopez open mouth, red carpet poser thing.


 
True...we agree on that!


----------



## Swanky

I'm truly happy with my friends and family and am positive when I'm posing for a pix people here would say they can tell I'm not. Smh....


----------



## smilerr

bagouttahell said:


> i like her outfit. But the face isn't all that cute.




+1


----------



## slowlikehoney

Jayne1 said:


> The shoes look cute on the website and  I'm always on the lookout for cool looking, flat sandals
> 
> 
> 
> I read where she said she's proud of her feet and how they look and likes to show them off, but these shoes don't make her feet look as nice and she thinks they look.  imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the straps that spread the toes although I think the shoes look a little better when I did a closeup of them.




Those shoes look uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Swanky

*Back to blonde! Jennifer Aniston returns to her longer sun-kissed locks after her brush with a dark bob
*
  Jennifer  Aniston has returned to her blonde roots after a brief flirtation with  dark hair, and appears to have had extensions added too.

The  45-year-old actress, whose hair - second to her acting abilities - is  undoubtedly her prize feature, debuted her fresh caramel-kissed  highlights this week, following a trip to the Canale Salon in Los  Angeles.

Co-owner of the salon and celebrity-hair wizard Michael Canale told US Weekly:  'Chris McMillan and I worked together to bring Jen&#8217;s brunette bob back  to her trademark sandy blonde tresses again... [because] that&#8217;s where  she belongs.'










 Queen of the barnet: Jennifer Aniston has  transitioned back to her longer, honey-hued tresses (left, on Monday),  after chopping her hair off into a short bob last November, and dying it  brown (right, last month)

It  is thought she may have opted for her recent darker hair color in the  name of the new film she has been filming, Cake; in which she plays the  gritty role of a woman who becomes obsessed with another characters  suicide. 

 And  despite often returning to her trademark blonde, shiny shoulder-length  mop, Ms Aniston is no coward when it comes to experimentation. 

Last  year, she chopped off her locks to an uncharacteristically short  length, telling Vogue at the time: 'I&#8217;m always one of those girls who  does a big old chop just to get it really healthy, to repair all the  [damage from] hair coloring and stuff like that.

'And I just got bored, honestly,' she added. 'It&#8217;s fun to change it up once in a while.'

Soon  after, however, she clearly changed her mind again, and had hair  extensions fitted, amid reports that she thought her short hair 'made  her look older,' according to RadarOnline.






Getting into character? It is thought Ms Aniston  may have opted for her darker do in the name of the new film she has  been shooting, Cake, in which she plays a gritty role (pictured filming  in April)



Lovebirds: Ms Aniston and her fiance Justin  Theroux re-emerged together on the red carpet this week (pictured),  following a lengthy hiatus, where Mr Theroux spoke warmly of the  couple's impending nuptials
On  Monday, the Friends star hit the red carpet, where she unveiled her  latest hairstyle, as she accompanied fiancé Justin Theroux to the  premiere of his new HBO series, The Leftovers.

It's the first time the pair have made a joint-public appearance in some time, following an absence that sparked inevitable speculation over the state of their relationship.

At the New York event however, Mr Theroux put split rumors to bed when he spoke to Extra about their wedding. 

'We  have hot feet,' he said, remaining coy when it came to naming the date  by adding: 'But we're not going to let you guys know.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...issed-locks-brush-dark-bob.html#ixzz35tF8fzua http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of Justin's HBO series, The Leftovers&#8230; he used to disappear into his roles and I never quite recognized him, but now all I see is Jen's BF. 

He looks exactly the same on the series, as when he walks down the street with her, or poses with her on the red carpet. Kind of metrosexual, with the perfectly groomed eyebrows. 

He used to be more of a chameleon and it's too bad he's not anymore.  Career wise that is.


----------



## Tivo

I wonder if they are the last ones to realize nobody cares anymore whether they marry/have kids?


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure either of them care if anyone else does.  They don't seem to be too media hungry.


----------



## zen1965

I agree with Swanky on this. And that's how it should be really. 

Strictly OT: arrrggghhh, Swanky, I saw your engagement ring over in the jewellery forum - I died & went straight to heaven. That is one of the nicest rings I ever laid my eyes on. Lucky you!


----------



## Jayne1

^ That's what I keep saying.  lol


----------



## Swanky

thank you so much!!


----------



## pinkfeet

bisbee said:


> You can tell all of that just by looking at the picture?  They are having their picture taken by photographers at an event...which has probably happened thousands of times, in addition to being followed by cameras constantly.
> 
> I don't expect them to exhibit truly believable expressions of delight - do your eyes have to crinkle at the corners in order for a smile to be "real"?



Yes I think you can tell a lot by pics even at red carpets -- look at old pics of her and Brad -- they had bad body language for a long time before they broke up ( compared to when they were happy). 

Reese and her ex, look at Nicole and Keith now as compared to before. I could go on but you get the idea.


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> Yes I think you can tell a lot by pics even at red carpets -- look at old pics of her and Brad --* they had bad body language for a long time before they broke up ( compared to when they were happy). *
> 
> Reese and her ex, look at Nicole and Keith now as compared to before. I could go on but you get the idea.


There are some old pictures, easily found on google, where she looked so happy, although it seems more obvious to me now, in hindsight. Her eyes are crinkling, but of course, now that all the actresses have Botox and fillers, their faces may be more frozen, so that could be it, too.  

Am I imagining it?  Maybe.  lol


----------



## Grace123

They really were a magnificent couple.


----------



## Tivo

They were! I wouldn't mind seeing a few more throw back pics of their era.


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux Would Like to Bring Jennifer Aniston to the Afterlife*

By Janine Rayford Rubenstein
06/24/2014 at 10:50 AM EDT                         






Justin Theroux and Jennifer Aniston
PEOPLE MAGAZINE 

In _The Leftovers_, which premieres June 29 on HBO, Justin Theroux's character is caught up in a global Rapture-like event, in which some people disappear and others are left behind.  

At Monday's New York premiere of the haunting show, Theroux was asked what he'd be bummed to leave behind if he were taken suddenly. 

"My cell phone. No, my keys," he joked at first.  

                  All kidding aside, the actor, 42, said he'd want his fiancée, Jennifer Aniston, with him &#8211; whether he was taken or left behind.  

"That's who I'd want to bring back. That's who I'd want to bring with me," he said of his longtime love.  

For now, he'll have to settle for bringing her to red-carpet events like that on Monday, where he told reporters "it's great" having Aniston support his work.


----------



## Swanky

People are so analytical/cynical.  I'm so opposite of that so I'm always surprised, lol!  I'm not condemning,  hubby is that way as well!


They look plenty happy IMO.  I don't think posed red carpet pics can adequately convey true love or not, lol! 




popsugar








laineygossip














astrostyle





entertainment







enstarz





nydailynews


----------



## chicaloca

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sure either of them care if anyone else does.  They don't seem to be too media hungry.



I agree with this. Why do people think any woman (besides an attention-hungry Real housewife or something) would welcome speculation on the state of their uterus? There is nothing more annoying-- or mortifying IMO. Photographers literally zero in on Jennifer's stomach every time she's photographed. Without knowing if there are medicals reasons preventing someone from getting pregnant the speculation can be rude and hurtful.


----------



## zen1965

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> thank you so much!!



You are very welcome.
P.S.: In case your husband has a brother - unattached & without (too much) baggage & similar taste in jewellery - pls PN me. 

Back to topic:
I think they look plenty happy.
Brad is long gone, and I am glad she managed to turn a fresh leave.
Being dumped is painful for anybody. Being dumped by Brad for Ange and having that thrown in your face by the media for years must be horrific. 
Good for her that she moved on!


----------



## beachgirl38

I have always liked her hair longer & blonder.  The shorter cropped hair adds years, especially last fall's "chewed off choppy cut".  It was awful.  She just looks better & younger with the long layers.


----------



## HauteMama

I've always thought she looks genuinely happy when she smiles - botox or not. And comparing pics of her with Brad vs Justin, I don't see a difference in her level of happiness. So she either hides it well, always looks happy when she smiles or actually IS just as happy now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just saw her boyfriend in a new HBO show The Leftovers. I'd never seen him in anything before.


----------



## slowlikehoney

zen1965 said:


> You are very welcome.
> P.S.: In case your husband has a brother - unattached & without (too much) baggage & similar taste in jewellery - pls PN me.
> 
> Back to topic:
> I think they look plenty happy.
> Brad is long gone, and I am glad she managed to turn a fresh leave.
> Being dumped is painful for anybody. Being dumped by Brad for Ange and having that thrown in your face by the media for years must be horrific.
> Good for her that she moved on!




This! I agree wholeheartedly! What she went through was all kinds of horrible and she handled the whole thing with such grace and restraint. So I can only wish the best for her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> There are some old pictures, easily found on google, where she looked so happy, although it seems more obvious to me now, in hindsight. Her eyes are crinkling, but of course, now that all the actresses have Botox and fillers, their faces may be more frozen, so that could be it, too.
> 
> Am I imagining it?  Maybe.  lol




I think you're right...it's all that botox and fillers that don't allow her to really move her face..


----------



## Grace123

I should add that she and Justin make a gorgeous couple as well. Of course, you could put her with Danny Devito and she'd glam him up too. lol


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux on Paparazzi: 'It's Not the End of the World'*





*Justin Theroux* looks so sexy on the cover of _Details_ magazine&#8217;s August 2014 issue.
 Here is what the 42-year-old actor had to share with the mag:
*On how he used to &#8220;garbage-pick&#8221;*: &#8220;I used to  garbage-pick.  It sounds much more disgusting that it is. You learn a  lot about society by seeing what&#8217;s thrown away.  During the period I was  doing that, a lot of great stuff was being tossed. What do they call  that now, &#8216;Ironweed chic&#8217;? Edison bulbs and all that ****. This was  stuff I was finding for free 15, 20 years ago.&#8221;
*On the very public nature of his relationship with* *Jennifer Aniston*: &#8220;It doesn&#8217;t feel like a hardship, it doesn&#8217;t feel difficult.&#8221;
*On the omnipresent paparazzi*: &#8220;It can be an  annoyance, but it&#8217;s not the end of the world. You have to center on what  its core thing is, which is that you met someone you fell in love with.  It&#8217;s hard to explain. I just find myself wondering, What&#8217;s the big  f&#8211;king deal?&#8221; 
*On the constant tabloid headlines*: &#8220;It&#8217;s always  based on fiction.  You just kind of ignore it, but then you also become  reluctant to say anything about the relationship. I could say  everything&#8217;s good, and then it&#8217;s reflected back as JUSTIN THEROUX:  EVERYTHING&#8217;S GOOD? That just creates this echo chamber, and it ricochets  around the internet, it just gets wacky.&#8221;
 For more from *Justin*, visit Details.com!


----------



## Jayne1

He has a certain allure, I must admit


----------



## berrydiva

He has a great body. Everything is good indeed.


----------



## AEGIS

Gosh this is a couple I just can't care about lol

But he is a hottie for sure.....love his 'dark' features


----------



## Swanky

I'm not attracted to him per se, but I do think he's cute, I like his dark features as well.  He'd have made a decent runner up to Joaquin for playing Johnny Cash.


----------



## Sweetpea83

If he were taller with broader shoulders..then I'd find him more attractive.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She is one of the few actors that come across as HEALTHY (not coke slim) and relatively normal.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Justin Theroux on Paparazzi: 'It's Not the End of the World'*
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/07/justin-theroux-details-magazine.jpg
> *Justin Theroux* looks so sexy on the cover of _Details_ magazine&#8217;s August 2014 issue.
> Here is what the 42-year-old actor had to share with the mag:
> *On how he used to &#8220;garbage-pick&#8221;*: &#8220;I used to  garbage-pick.  It sounds much more disgusting that it is. You learn a  lot about society by seeing what&#8217;s thrown away.  During the period I was  doing that, a lot of great stuff was being tossed. What do they call  that now, &#8216;Ironweed chic&#8217;? Edison bulbs and all that ****. This was  stuff I was finding for free 15, 20 years ago.&#8221;
> *On the very public nature of his relationship with* *Jennifer Aniston*: &#8220;It doesn&#8217;t feel like a hardship, it doesn&#8217;t feel difficult.&#8221;
> *On the omnipresent paparazzi*: &#8220;It can be an  annoyance, but it&#8217;s not the end of the world. You have to center on what  its core thing is, which is that you met someone you fell in love with.  It&#8217;s hard to explain. I just find myself wondering, What&#8217;s the big  f&#8211;king deal?&#8221;
> *On the constant tabloid headlines*: &#8220;It&#8217;s always  based on fiction.  You just kind of ignore it, but then you also become  reluctant to say anything about the relationship. I could say  everything&#8217;s good, and then it&#8217;s reflected back as JUSTIN THEROUX:  EVERYTHING&#8217;S GOOD? That just creates this echo chamber, and it ricochets  around the internet, it just gets wacky.&#8221;
> For more from *Justin*, visit Details.com!
> 
> 
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-02.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-04.jpgcdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-07.jpg


He doesn't brood well. Something about his face/facial expressions I can never take seriously. He kinda has a "Jim Carrey" thing going on.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Tivo said:


> He doesn't brood well. Something about his face/facial expressions I can never take seriously. He kinda has a "Jim Carrey" thing going on.




Yes!!! He does!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Justin Theroux on Paparazzi: 'It's Not the End of the World'*
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/07/justin-theroux-details-magazine.jpg
> *Justin Theroux* looks so sexy on the cover of _Details_ magazine&#8217;s August 2014 issue.
> Here is what the 42-year-old actor had to share with the mag:
> *On how he used to &#8220;garbage-pick&#8221;*: &#8220;I used to  garbage-pick.  It sounds much more disgusting that it is. You learn a  lot about society by seeing what&#8217;s thrown away.  During the period I was  doing that, a lot of great stuff was being tossed. What do they call  that now, &#8216;Ironweed chic&#8217;? Edison bulbs and all that ****. This was  stuff I was finding for free 15, 20 years ago.&#8221;
> *On the very public nature of his relationship with* *Jennifer Aniston*: &#8220;It doesn&#8217;t feel like a hardship, it doesn&#8217;t feel difficult.&#8221;
> *On the omnipresent paparazzi*: &#8220;It can be an  annoyance, but it&#8217;s not the end of the world. You have to center on what  its core thing is, which is that you met someone you fell in love with.  It&#8217;s hard to explain. I just find myself wondering, What&#8217;s the big  f&#8211;king deal?&#8221;
> *On the constant tabloid headlines*: &#8220;It&#8217;s always  based on fiction.  You just kind of ignore it, but then you also become  reluctant to say anything about the relationship. I could say  everything&#8217;s good, and then it&#8217;s reflected back as JUSTIN THEROUX:  EVERYTHING&#8217;S GOOD? That just creates this echo chamber, and it ricochets  around the internet, it just gets wacky.&#8221;
> For more from *Justin*, visit Details.com!
> 
> 
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-02.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-04.jpgcdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-07.jpg


LOL. He grew up in a wealthy family and went to top private schools. Dumpster diving my...


----------



## Jayne1

mrsinsyder said:


> LOL. He grew up in a wealthy family and went to top private schools. Dumpster diving my...



Really?   Do tell...


----------



## mrsinsyder

From Wiki:

Theroux's mother, Phyllis (née Grissim), is a journalist and author who worked for The Washington Post, and his father, Eugene Theroux, is a corporate lawyer. Theroux is the nephew of the travel writer and novelist Paul Theroux, novelist and poet Alexander Theroux, author Peter Theroux, and novelist and educator Joseph Theroux; he is the cousin of British journalists and documentary filmmakers Louis and Marcel Theroux. His father is of half French Canadian and half Italian descent. His brother JP is a lawyer in DC. Through his mother, Theroux is a great-great-grandson of financier, banker and railroad magnate H. B. Hollins, and of music critic and author Gustav Kobbé.

Early life

Theroux was born in Washington, D.C. and attended Lafayette Elementary School for K-6. He then went to Annunciation School for 7th grade, The Field School for 8th grade, before he transferred to Buxton School where he began his acting training. He graduated from Bennington College in 1993 with a B.A. in visual arts and drama.


----------



## twinkle.tink

He does absolutely nothing for me   Now, Jen....I think is looking smokin' these days! 

I think she looks very happy.  Happy and fabulous, good for her


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux's Date Night: The Leftovers Star Feted by Details Magazine*









 					Matt Sayles/Invision for DETAILS/AP Images 				
*Jennifer Aniston* came out for her main man last night.
The _Horrible Bosses_ star, 45, joined fiancé *Justin Theroux*, 42, at a dinner in his honor at the Sunset Tower Hotel in Los Angeles.
Theroux was toasted by _Details_ magazine for being their August cover star.
Aniston  looked chick in a Balmain jacket and Rick Owens tank. The actress was  overheard gushing about her love to fellow dinner guests, calling the  actor "kind, graceful and so handsome," according to a source.
Her BFF *Courteney Cox* was also at the party with her fiancé, *Snow Patrol*'s *Johnny McDaid*.  "They were being super affectionate and everyone was admiring  Courtney's engagement ring," a source told me. Theroux held court at his  table with Aniston on one side of him and *Chelsea Handler* on the other. Cox and McDaid sat across from them.
Rumored couple *Malin **Åkerman* and *Colin Egglesfield* also attended the event.
http://www.eonline.com/videos/223365/love-springs-for-justin-theroux-at-leftovers-premiere





 					Matt Sayles/Invision for DETAILS/AP Images 				
 			 							 			  			 							 			 			 	 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 		 			 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 				Theroux opened up to the magazine about the public attention on him since he and his wife-to-be started dating.
"It doesn't feel like a hardship, it doesn't feel difficult," the star of HBO's new _The Leftovers_  said. "It can be an annoyance, but it's not the end of the world. You  have to center on what its core thing is, which is that you met someone  you fell in love with. It's hard to explain. I just find myself  wondering, 'What's the big f---ing deal?'"
The two were introduced in 2007 by *Robert Downey Jr.* "He and Jen fell in a real, legit fashion," Downey said, "and he was willing from the jump to make sacrifices."





 					Matt Sayles/Invision for DETAILS/AP Images


http://www.eonline.com/news/560166/...-the-leftovers-star-feted-by-details-magazine


----------



## Solemony

I gotta say that he has some wicked eyebrows. There's something about a man having some really dark and well-trimmed eyebrows (That's all I like about him). He's like the Emilia Clarke or Lily Collins of eyebrows for men. xD.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Solemony said:


> I gotta say that he has some wicked eyebrows. There's something about a man having some really dark and well-trimmed eyebrows (That's all I like about him). He's like the Emilia Clarke or Lily Collins of eyebrows for men. xD.


:lolots:


----------



## Midge S

Wow, Courtney is looking a LOT better.   That overly done face of hers seems to have relaxed quite a bit. 

Even Jen looks good (not a fan normal  of bland, beige Jen)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think Courtney looks better at ALL.  Her face is almost too far gone to ever be good again. Jennifer looks like she's eased of the Botox at least a little - her forehead has some normal aging lines.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

He looks evil.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think Courtney looks better at ALL.  Her face is almost too far gone to ever be good again. Jennifer looks like she's eased of the Botox at least a little - her forehead has some normal aging lines.



Yeah, Courteney's face looks really frozen. She shouldn't have gone overboard, she was so beautiful. Now her face looks like a flatscreen TV...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Justin Theroux on Paparazzi: 'It's Not the End of the World'*
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/07/justin-theroux-details-magazine.jpg
> *Justin Theroux* looks so sexy on the cover of _Details_ magazines August 2014 issue.
> Here is what the 42-year-old actor had to share with the mag:
> *On how he used to garbage-pick*: I used to  garbage-pick.  It sounds much more disgusting that it is. You learn a  lot about society by seeing whats thrown away.  During the period I was  doing that, a lot of great stuff was being tossed. What do they call  that now, Ironweed chic? Edison bulbs and all that ****. This was  stuff I was finding for free 15, 20 years ago.
> *On the very public nature of his relationship with* *Jennifer Aniston*: It doesnt feel like a hardship, it doesnt feel difficult.
> *On the omnipresent paparazzi*: It can be an  annoyance, but its not the end of the world. You have to center on what  its core thing is, which is that you met someone you fell in love with.  Its hard to explain. I just find myself wondering, Whats the big  fking deal?
> *On the constant tabloid headlines*: Its always  based on fiction.  You just kind of ignore it, but then you also become  reluctant to say anything about the relationship. I could say  everythings good, and then its reflected back as JUSTIN THEROUX:  EVERYTHINGS GOOD? That just creates this echo chamber, and it ricochets  around the internet, it just gets wacky.
> For more from *Justin*, visit Details.com!
> 
> 
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-02.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-04.jpgcdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/theroux-details/justin-theroux-details-magazine-07.jpg




I get it now, Jen, I do...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

They are such a lovely, natural couple. You can feel the closeness and the warmth.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Solemony said:


> I gotta say that he has some wicked eyebrows. There's something about a man having some really dark and well-trimmed eyebrows (That's all I like about him). He's like the Emilia Clarke or Lily Collins of eyebrows for men. xD.



that's pretty much all that I don't like about him. men with overly groomed eyebrows are such a turn off for me.


----------



## Jayne1

mundodabolsa said:


> that's pretty much all that I don't like about him. *men with overly groomed eyebrows* are such a turn off for me.


I can't take my eyes off them either he's so manly, but the brows tell me he looks in the mirror more than a lot of women.  (I still like him though,  lol )


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I don't think his eyebrows are super groomed at all. I know a number of men with eyebrows that are like this naturally - or neater. It can be a bit disconcerting to see a man with really neat eyebrows though.


----------



## Swanky

His aren't overly coiffed like the Jersey Shore  boys, lol! I think if he's not careful, one raises up and arches more dramatically, but they don't looked groomed much at all.



* 
Up*






* normal, lmbo!!*








he has a really cute smile IMO





screencrush.com
hollywoodnews.com


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ok. I hate smoking. But that second pic is doing something&#8230;disconcerting to my nether regions&#8230;I'm not sure what's going on...


----------



## Swanky

Not sure if he's a smoker, that was a photo shoot I think.  Ya, that last pic is. . . .  cute


----------



## Swanky

*A Friend-ly catch up! Cast-mates Jennifer Aniston, Courteney Cox and Lisa Kudrow head out to dinner... as they spark MORE rumours of reunion 
*

Its common knowledge that Courteney Cox and Jennifer Aniston are BFFs.  
But when the Friends co-stars stepped out for dinner at Craig's in Beverly Hills on Wednesday evening with castmate and long lost pal Lisa Kudrow, hopeful fans eyebrows were raised, sparking speculation of a potential Friends reunion. 
Indeed, the stars of the cult TV show were keen to make a quiet exit from the venue with Jennifers driver even shining a light on awaiting photographers. 







Getting the girls back together! Jennifer Aniston leaves dinner with Friends co-stars Courteney Cox and Lisa Kudrow at Craig's restaurant in Beverly Hills on Wednesday evening 






Incognito: The bride-to-be left the restaurant through a back door





 Flashing lights: Jennifer's driver flashed a torch to awaiting photographers







 The blonde beauty flashed her enormous engagement ring from Justin Theroux


Jen's driver was so intent on the star not being seen he tried to elude the paps by escaping through a narrow alleyway. However, it didn't go quite to plan and the driver scraped the Horrible Bosses star's brand new Mercedes-Benz' front and rear passenger doors. 
 
While both Courteney and Lisa drove themselves home in separate cars after the meal. 

Jen kept it casual in a dark blouse, black-rimmed glasses, flared denim jeans and gold jewellery.   

'Friends' Cast-mates Jennifer, Courteney and Lisa head to dinner                 


Scuffle: Keen to make a quiet escape, Jen's driver tried to make his way through a narrow alleyway but scraped the doors of the car





Could it ever happen? 'I'd honestly go back to it - if we could, I would,' Jen explained of a Friends reunion    
Mini crash: Jen's driver only had one hand on the wheel and a torch in the other. Witnesses say in his rush to escape he accidentally dinged the car

Despite Friends finishing ten years ago, rumours of a reunion refuse to go away. 
Earlier in the year Matt Le Blanc, who played goofball Joey Tribbiani, shot down reports the cast were getting back together. 
As far as a reunion project, that's just not in the cards. I think that show was about a finite period in your life - after college and before you start your family where your friends are your family - and that's what that show was about. So to go beyond that doesn't feel like you'd do justice to that,' he said. 





 Lots to catch up on! No doubt Courteney was excited to see her pals, following her recent engagement to Johnny McDaid
 
Biggest campaigner: 'Let me tell you something, there are six Friends and I've been trying to put together a cast dinner for ten years,' the 50-year-old recently said

Adding: I think it's best to imagine what those characters are doing now versus to see those characters. No one wants to see us in our 40s. Joey's still struggling as an actor. It'd just be sad.
And in April Courteney Cox spoke to David Letterman about the challenging logistics of getting the gang back together. 

Let me tell you something, there are six Friends and I've been trying to put together a cast dinner for ten years. It doesn't happen, she said. 





 
A long time between drinks: While Jen and Court catch up often, Friends star Lisa Kudrow rarely sees the ladies   
Still hard at work! Lisa has just completed voice over work for a short film called Lovesick Fool - Love in the Age of Like

It's not gonna happen. I can get the girls to come, maybe Matthew Perry. Matt LeBlanc cancelled last time right at the last minute.
However blonde beauty Jen claimed she wouldn't rule it out but admitted there is apprehension. 

'Id honestly go back to it - if we could, I would. I dont think people would want to see us today,' Jennifer revealed. 






Apprehensive: 'I don't think people would want to see us today,' Jen said of a potential Friends reunion



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2695560/Friends-stars-Jennifer-Aniston-Courteney-Cox-Lisa-Kudrow-head-dinner.html#ixzz37jh51NgY


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I know people give Jen a hard time but this is one of the things I really like about her. She has friends. She goes out to lunch with them, visits them at home, buys them gifts, vacations with them, hangs out with them even if dating someone new. It's very relatable and seems normal and grounded.

And awww at the driver with the flashlight.


----------



## Swanky

He scratched the car trying to drive out w/ one hand on light and one on wheel down small alley reportedly. I think paps are too aggressive, stuff like that shouldn't have to happen.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No. It shouldn't. I would hate having to live my life knowing I could be photographed at any minute.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Thingofbeauty said:


> No. It shouldn't. I would hate having to live my life knowing I could be photographed at any minute.




Oh goodness, me too! 
I have a hard enough time braving it out in public as an anonymous nobody!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

slowlikehoney said:


> oh goodness, me too!
> I have a hard enough time braving it out in public as an anonymous nobody!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## CCfor C

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ok. I hate smoking. But that second pic is doing somethingdisconcerting to my nether regionsI'm not sure what's going on...




LOL..! I totally agree...


----------



## M_Butterfly

Was he in Sex and the City? Remember that guy that has the Mommy issues and always color (using Samantha's definition of coloring and using every crayon) too soon. ???


----------



## BagOuttaHell

M_Butterfly said:


> Was he in Sex and the City? Remember that guy that has the Mommy issues and always color (using Samantha's definition of coloring and using every crayon) too soon. ???



Yes he was. He played a guy Carrie was dating that had shortcummings. Carrie delayed breaking up with  him because she loved his family. Valerie Harper played his mother.

That is all I see when I see him. lol.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/20/justin-theroux-sex-and-the-city_n_3581830.html


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes he was. He played a guy Carrie was dating that had shortcummings. Carrie delayed breaking up with  him because she loved his family. Valerie Harper played his mother.
> 
> That is all I see when I see him. lol.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/20/justin-theroux-sex-and-the-city_n_3581830.html


I see more natural eyebrows in the early SaTC clip.  lol

He was two very distinct characters in those clips I like that kind of acting and actors.  I want them to disappear in their roles, so I can believe what I'm watching.


----------



## M_Butterfly

I also think he has done something to his teeth for some reason.


----------



## Swanky

Most celebs do.... although we rarely see his teeth, lol!


----------



## twinkle.tink

I must be blind, I think Courtney looks good 
I very rarely can tell about that stuff.


----------



## Swanky

Courteney looks much better IMO, she looked completely frozen and plastic a few months back.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Justin Theroux on Paparazzi: 'It's Not the End of the World'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Justin Theroux* looks so sexy on the cover of _Details_ magazine&#8217;s August 2014 issue.
> Here is what the 42-year-old actor had to share with the mag:
> *On how he used to &#8220;garbage-pick&#8221;*: &#8220;I used to  garbage-pick.  It sounds much more disgusting that it is. You learn a  lot about society by seeing what&#8217;s thrown away.  During the period I was  doing that, a lot of great stuff was being tossed. What do they call  that now, &#8216;Ironweed chic&#8217;? Edison bulbs and all that ****. This was  stuff I was finding for free 15, 20 years ago.&#8221;
> *On the very public nature of his relationship with* *Jennifer Aniston*: &#8220;It doesn&#8217;t feel like a hardship, it doesn&#8217;t feel difficult.&#8221;
> *On the omnipresent paparazzi*: &#8220;It can be an  annoyance, but it&#8217;s not the end of the world. You have to center on what  its core thing is, which is that you met someone you fell in love with.  It&#8217;s hard to explain. I just find myself wondering, What&#8217;s the big  f&#8211;king deal?&#8221;
> *On the constant tabloid headlines*: &#8220;It&#8217;s always  based on fiction.  You just kind of ignore it, but then you also become  reluctant to say anything about the relationship. I could say  everything&#8217;s good, and then it&#8217;s reflected back as JUSTIN THEROUX:  EVERYTHING&#8217;S GOOD? That just creates this echo chamber, and it ricochets  around the internet, it just gets wacky.&#8221;
> For more from *Justin*, visit Details.com!


These photos make me think that he could be thinking " There Brad check me out"  LOL


----------



## Midge S

twinkle.tink said:


> I must be blind, I think Courtney looks good
> I very rarely can tell about that stuff.


  I think so too, for a long time her cheeks were practically at her eyebrows.  I think she looks more human.


----------



## eveningstar9

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes he was. He played a guy Carrie was dating that had shortcummings. Carrie delayed breaking up with  him because she loved his family. Valerie Harper played his mother.
> 
> That is all I see when I see him. lol.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/20/justin-theroux-sex-and-the-city_n_3581830.html


Whoa. I so did not realize that was him! Great case of getting better with age. Although that's all I will see every time I see him in the mags now!


----------



## karo

*Forever young! Jennifer Aniston, 45, defies her age as she flashes toned legs in tiny denim cutoffs during spa visit*

The Horrible Bosses 2 star hid her eyes behind a pair of gold aviator sunglasses, and dressed casually on the hot day.
Teaming a simple purple T-shirt with the tiny shorts, the youthful-looking A-lister belied her years.
Carrying  a huge white tote, which seemed to hold another bag inside it, Jennifer  also had a male companion on hand to hold what appeared to be a make-up  case.
Ditching the fishtail braid she sported on Monday, the Friends actress had scraped her short blonde locks into a ponytail.
Posting a snap of his Friend via Instagram on Thursday, celebrity stylist Chris McMillan showed the actress sporting an artfully messy fishtail braid.
A  smiling Jennifer looked very happy with the new look as she posed for  the picture, loose blonde tendrils framing her famous face.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ny-denim-cutoffs-spa-visit.html#ixzz39SG8wYPw 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *A Friend-ly catch up! Cast-mates Jennifer Aniston, Courteney Cox and Lisa Kudrow head out to dinner... as they spark MORE rumours of reunion
> *
> 
> Its common knowledge that Courteney Cox and Jennifer Aniston are BFFs.
> But when the Friends co-stars stepped out for dinner at Craig's in Beverly Hills on Wednesday evening with castmate and long lost pal Lisa Kudrow, hopeful fans eyebrows were raised, sparking speculation of a potential Friends reunion.
> Indeed, the stars of the cult TV show were keen to make a quiet exit from the venue with Jennifers driver even shining a light on awaiting photographers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the girls back together! Jennifer Aniston leaves dinner with Friends co-stars Courteney Cox and Lisa Kudrow at Craig's restaurant in Beverly Hills on Wednesday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incognito: The bride-to-be left the restaurant through a back door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashing lights: Jennifer's driver flashed a torch to awaiting photographers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blonde beauty flashed her enormous engagement ring from Justin Theroux
> 
> 
> Jen's driver was so intent on the star not being seen he tried to elude the paps by escaping through a narrow alleyway. However, it didn't go quite to plan and the driver scraped the Horrible Bosses star's brand new Mercedes-Benz' front and rear passenger doors.
> 
> While both Courteney and Lisa drove themselves home in separate cars after the meal.
> 
> Jen kept it casual in a dark blouse, black-rimmed glasses, flared denim jeans and gold jewellery.
> 
> 'Friends' Cast-mates Jennifer, Courteney and Lisa head to dinner
> 
> 
> Scuffle: Keen to make a quiet escape, Jen's driver tried to make his way through a narrow alleyway but scraped the doors of the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it ever happen? 'I'd honestly go back to it - if we could, I would,' Jen explained of a Friends reunion
> Mini crash: Jen's driver only had one hand on the wheel and a torch in the other. Witnesses say in his rush to escape he accidentally dinged the car
> 
> Despite Friends finishing ten years ago, rumours of a reunion refuse to go away.
> Earlier in the year Matt Le Blanc, who played goofball Joey Tribbiani, shot down reports the cast were getting back together.
> As far as a reunion project, that's just not in the cards. I think that show was about a finite period in your life - after college and before you start your family where your friends are your family - and that's what that show was about. So to go beyond that doesn't feel like you'd do justice to that,' he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots to catch up on! No doubt Courteney was excited to see her pals, following her recent engagement to Johnny McDaid
> 
> Biggest campaigner: 'Let me tell you something, there are six Friends and I've been trying to put together a cast dinner for ten years,' the 50-year-old recently said
> 
> Adding: I think it's best to imagine what those characters are doing now versus to see those characters. No one wants to see us in our 40s. Joey's still struggling as an actor. It'd just be sad.
> And in April Courteney Cox spoke to David Letterman about the challenging logistics of getting the gang back together.
> 
> Let me tell you something, there are six Friends and I've been trying to put together a cast dinner for ten years. It doesn't happen, she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A long time between drinks: While Jen and Court catch up often, Friends star Lisa Kudrow rarely sees the ladies
> Still hard at work! Lisa has just completed voice over work for a short film called Lovesick Fool - Love in the Age of Like
> 
> It's not gonna happen. I can get the girls to come, maybe Matthew Perry. Matt LeBlanc cancelled last time right at the last minute.
> However blonde beauty Jen claimed she wouldn't rule it out but admitted there is apprehension.
> 
> 'Id honestly go back to it - if we could, I would. I dont think people would want to see us today,' Jennifer revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apprehensive: 'I don't think people would want to see us today,' Jen said of a potential Friends reunion
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2695560/Friends-stars-Jennifer-Aniston-Courteney-Cox-Lisa-Kudrow-head-dinner.html#ixzz37jh51NgY


I like that she carries one bag most of the time.  Lately it seems to be this Tom Ford one.  She used to have another black one - BV she carried all the time and a Ferragamo, also black.


----------



## yajaira

She looks. A lot older then 45


----------



## sydgirl

I think she looks great! Unlike other 40 something's in Hollywood she isn't all plumped up on fillers and frozen faced on botox! 

Sometimes I think our perceptions of what someone should look like for their age are distorted because of all this plastic/cosmetic surgery/procedure's women have these days... So a 40yo has to look like a 25yo? 

Nothing worse than a plumped up frozen face where the skin looks so tight their face looks like its going to burst!


----------



## twinkle.tink

yajaira said:


> She looks. A lot older then 45





sydgirl said:


> I think she looks great! Unlike other 40 something's in Hollywood she isn't all plumped up on fillers and frozen faced on botox!
> 
> Sometimes I think our perceptions of what someone should look like for their age are distorted because of all this plastic/cosmetic surgery/procedure's women have these days... So a 40yo has to look like a 25yo?
> 
> Nothing worse than a plumped up frozen face where the skin looks so tight their face looks like its going to burst!



I think she looks fabulous. 

To me, she looks to be in her late thirties/early 40s....in 2014. Let's face it, late thirties and early forties are much more youthful these days. My parents and their peers looked much more 'weathered' by their forties. 

So, yes, I would agree she looks her age...but I would add....AND _*she looks great and more importantly, happy!*_


----------



## slowlikehoney

Almost every single time I look in a thread about a female celebrity now there's someone saying they look old or older than their age. 
I guess that's the insult du jour these days. 

Whatever, I think she looks just fine.


----------



## sdkitty

I agree.  She's in good shape and if she's done work on her face it's not too much.  I think she looks very good.


----------



## Swanky

She looks really good, and healthy IMO!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Jennifer looks pretty good. And agree, I think our views on ageing and celebs is skewed by how many of them touch-up their face, even subtly.


----------



## Swanky

She does it, but it's tasteful I think.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tasteful is good. Looking good for your age but still having a few lines is the way to go, I think. I just can't stand the look where it appears they've been standing in front of a high-powered wind machine for 3 days - stretched and pulled with nary a line in sight, and chipmunk cheeks full of filler and lips pumped up to their noses with the plumper du jour.

I've been tempted to have Botox but I fear I'd be scolding the Dr the whole way through "Just a touch now, just a TOUCH of it"...lol

I'm more inclined to have skin treatments ie dermabrasion, or laser.

But, back to Jen. Whatever she's doing - looks good to me.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I think we see a generational expectation, as well. When I was growing up. My mid forties on into late forties grandma looked like a grandma to me. Everything from already being pretty grey to pretty wrinkled and everything in between; skin, hair, teeth. Most people didn't take care of themselves, like they do today. My mom, even in her early thirties was pretty much well on her way to being a carbon copy of my grandmother. This is what mid life looked like to me. When I see my peers, forties look much different.

Conversely, my sons (20 & 25) and their peers, have grown up seeing not only seeing a younger looking generation, but all the plastic surgery, etc as well .....so, they have a different expectation of forties.


----------



## Tivo

yajaira said:


> She looks. A lot older then 45


I think her body looks great but she looks every bit of her age.


----------



## Livia1

slowlikehoney said:


> Almost every single time I look in a thread about a female celebrity now there's someone saying they look old or older than their age.
> I guess that's the insult du jour these days.
> 
> Whatever, I think she looks just fine.



So true 

Also, some people only post negative comments. Maybe we should just ignore those posts/people


----------



## bisbee

yajaira said:


> She looks. A lot older then 45


 
I don't know what 45 year olds you are looking at, but she looks younger than a lot of the 35 year old women that I see!  

I think she looks great - does she have some sun damage on her face?  Sure...and probably damage from smoking...but she doesn't look her age and certainly doesn't look older than her actual age.  My opinion, of course.


----------



## EMMY

yajaira said:


> She looks. A lot older then 45


 
^ Really? Oh man I don't think so...I really think she looks great..healthy, happy..it shows in her skin..but then again I have always loved her, so my opinion is always going to be good!!


----------



## EMMY

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks really good, and healthy IMO!


 

^ ITA...totally..and it doen't bother me that she may do a bit of filler or botox...it's not overdone..that I don't mind...it's when they over do it it gets ugly..Courtney Cox overdid a bit for a while there..glad to see she has backed off a bit..and Nicole Kidman? ...she wrecked her beauty years ago...such a shame..I hate looking at her now..


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I think her body looks great but she looks every bit of her age.



Same here, her body looks fantastic but her face reflects her age. Definitely does not look like she's in her late 30s at all as others suggested....those are some worn rough 30-year-olds in that case.


----------



## Chanel522

berrydiva said:


> Same here, her body looks fantastic but her face reflects her age. Definitely does not look like she's in her late 30s at all as others suggested....those are some worn rough 30-year-olds in that case.




I agree. Jen's face looks fine for her age and her body looks really good, but she most definitely looks 45 and not a day younger.  My Mom is 65 and looks younger than Jen.  Honestly...I'm not being sarcastic at all.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Livia1 said:


> So true
> 
> Also, some people only post negative comments. Maybe we should just ignore those posts/people




Yes and then it becomes a big debate...
But I'm getting particularly tired of the "she looks older than" debate. Hello, everyone is going to have a different idea of what any one age looks like.  And who cares if she doesn't look like a 20 year old or if she didn't age perfectly? Why is that the biggest insult of the year? She's a good person with a successful career and she takes very good care of herself. She can't help it she didn't win the genetic jackpot of looking young forever as well. 
Personally I think women in general look better with a little age on them. I've always felt this way and can't stand seeing these celebrities completely wreck their looks trying to look young. 
I'd much rather see signs of age than freakish Botox filler face. And that is something they willfully do to themselves!


----------



## LADC_chick

I think Jennifer looks her age, which isn't an insult. She doesn't look 40 or 35; she looks 45. She was (and is) a sun worshipper, and you can tell.


----------



## Theren

Compared to Courtney, I think she's kept the the touch ups to a minimum.


----------



## afsweet

Jen is quite beautiful. She seems to have a very natural radiance about her. She's stunning with or without the wrinkles. Her skin still looks infinitely better than most people IMO. I'm sure for a celeb, she looks "old" since most of them start getting work done when they're in their 20s.


----------



## youngster

I think she looks fantastic.   There aren't that many 30 year olds who have a body that good.  Yes, her face is showing some signs of age but she's 45.  She likes the sun and I think at one time smoked and that takes a toll.  (I don't follow her closely so I don't know if she still does smoke.)  

I am also really impressed with her career staying power.  TV actors have such a short shelf life, no matter how famous for a time they are.  They come and go, there is always someone new and fresh coming along to displace them. The vast majority also aren't able to make a successful transition to movies.  Jennifer has lasted for years, worked for years, made the transition to movies, and that's really impressive.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chanel522 said:


> I agree. Jen's face looks fine for her age and her body looks really good, but she most definitely looks 45 and not a day younger.  My Mom is 65 and looks younger than Jen.  Honestly...I'm not being sarcastic at all.



I think your Mum may have won the genetic lottery. And we need to take a DNA sample and market the hell out of it


----------



## Alexenjie

I honestly don't think that Jen is naturally beautiful. I think she does a great job of playing up her assets with her great body, gorgeous hair highlights and subtle but effective use of cosmetics that gives her face a healthy glow. I think she almost always looks really good for her age.


----------



## Swanky

ITA.   IMO she's not a beautiful girl.  I think her fun personality and cute self is what is so attractive to most, including me.  She seems to enjoy her vices which seem to be margaritas, salsa and chips and the sun but pampers herself to try and counteract as much as possible w/o missing out on what makes her happy.


----------



## Chanel522

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think your Mum may have won the genetic lottery. And we need to take a DNA sample and market the hell out of it




Lol!!  I know.  Seriously.  Nobody believes she's over 42.  My grandmother looked incredibly young too, but my mom is a freak of nature w how young she looks for her age.  She's never had PS and doesn't use the "high end" skin care lines either.


----------



## Swanky

You can't use her as a point of reference! lol!


----------



## daffyduck

Chanel522 said:


> Lol!!  I know.  Seriously.  Nobody believes she's over 42.  My grandmother looked incredibly young too, but my mom is a freak of nature w how young she looks for her age.  She's never had PS and doesn't use the "high end" skin care lines either.


Hope you will share us some pictures of your mom so we can envy her youthful look. You are lucky to have come from good genes!


----------



## Midge S

I think she looks her age.   

My irritation with the whole thing is  more along the lines of - she's 45!  All this "so and so looks/good/bad for their age" stuff makes me a little nuts.   She's far from being her dotage.   Why is is not OK to look your age when you are only 45 ?   Saying someone looks good after getting in shape, or getting over an illness or whatever makes sense, but saying they look good "for their age" like at 45 the rest of us non famous people are all wrinkled old crones puts me in a rage. 

Rant over. 

ps.  this is aimed at magazines and media mostly, not posters!


----------



## bagsforme

^so true.  If she gets botox or fillers, people will say she looks frozen.  People will always have something negative to say.


----------



## Tivo

Midge S said:


> I think she looks her age.
> 
> My irritation with the whole thing is  more along the lines of - she's 45!  All this "so and so looks/good/bad for their age" stuff makes me a little nuts.   She's far from being her dotage.   Why is is not OK to look your age when you are only 45 ?   Saying someone looks good after getting in shape, or getting over an illness or whatever makes sense, but saying they look good "for their age" like at 45 the rest of us non famous people are all wrinkled old crones puts me in a rage.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> ps.  this is aimed at magazines and media mostly, not posters!


I think it's because the media fawns all over her as if she looks so incredibly youthful compared to others her age. I don't think she does. She looks like any other active 45 year old who takes care of herself where I live.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Contrarily to the majority of skin and bones, alien faced actresses Aniston is one of few celebs that radiates health and good looks in Hollyweird.


----------



## LADC_chick

Midge S said:


> I think she looks her age.
> 
> My irritation with the whole thing is  more along the lines of - she's 45!  All this "so and so looks/good/bad for their age" stuff makes me a little nuts.   She's far from being her dotage.   Why is is not OK to look your age when you are only 45 ?   Saying someone looks good after getting in shape, or getting over an illness or whatever makes sense, but saying they look good "for their age" like at 45 the rest of us non famous people are all wrinkled old crones puts me in a rage.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> ps.  this is aimed at magazines and media mostly, not posters!



You're totally right. That's why I think Jennifer Aniston looks her age, and I don't think it's an insult to say so. There's this..._thing_...that seems to exist where some people believe that all women must look younger than their actual ages, and when they instead look their age it's as though you've said she looks 25 years older. I remember there was a similar debate in the SJP thread earlier in the year. Sarah Jessica is 49 and she looks 49, and that's cool. A woman who is 49 or a woman who is 45 will look exactly her age. 



Tivo said:


> I think it's because the media fawns all over her as if she looks so incredibly youthful compared to others her age. I don't think she does. She looks like any other active 45 year old who takes care of herself where I live.



Bingo!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Chanel522 said:


> I agree. Jen's face looks fine for her age and her body looks really good, but she most definitely looks 45 and not a day younger.  My Mom is 65 and looks younger than Jen.  Honestly...I'm not being sarcastic at all.



I would love to see a photo of your mom.  Not being snarky, but would love to see a 65 yo that looks 45.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I think she looks incredible.  She is a beauty and will be a beauty forever.


----------



## Grace123

Vanilla Bean said:


> Contrarily to the majority of skin and bones, alien faced actresses Aniston is one of few celebs that radiates health and good looks in Hollyweird.




This.


----------



## sdkitty

Midge S said:


> I think she looks her age.
> 
> My irritation with the whole thing is  more along the lines of - she's 45!  All this "so and so looks/good/bad for their age" stuff makes me a little nuts.   She's far from being her dotage.   Why is is not OK to look your age when you are only 45 ?   Saying someone looks good after getting in shape, or getting over an illness or whatever makes sense, but saying they look good "for their age" like at 45 the rest of us non famous people are all wrinkled old crones puts me in a rage.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> ps.  this is aimed at magazines and media mostly, not posters!


I agree
Someone here made a similar comment about Marion Cotillard.....like she's so beautiful and doesn't look her age.  She's still in her 30's.  I think 30's are prime for a woman.  I responded that she is beautiful but doesn't look like she's in her 20's.  She's a woman, not a girl.  


This obsession with youth is a curse that had spread from Hollywood to the general public.  Every time I see a woman with fish lips, it's like fingernails on a chalk board.  Not every is genetically supposed to have full lips.


Back to Jennifer, she looks pretty natural.  I'm sure a lot of effort goes into her hair, skin and body but at least she hasn't made herself look like a freak with cosmetic procedures.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I've noticed in the last year or so she looked more her age. Before she looked around the 37-39 zone.

If I had to pick someone in her age group that doesn't necessarily look her age it would be Heather Graham.


----------



## Swanky

Heather has always had a baby face. . .  so cute.


----------



## Bentley1

Midge S said:


> I think she looks her age.
> 
> My irritation with the whole thing is  more along the lines of - she's 45!  All this "so and so looks/good/bad for their age" stuff makes me a little nuts.   She's far from being her dotage.   Why is is not OK to look your age when you are only 45 ?   Saying someone looks good after getting in shape, or getting over an illness or whatever makes sense, but saying they look good "for their age" like at 45 the rest of us non famous people are all wrinkled old crones puts me in a rage.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> ps.  this is aimed at magazines and media mostly, not posters!




I agree. And bit off topic, but when I hear "oh, she looks good for someone who has kids/for someone whose a mother," I get so irritated, and I don't have kids yet. 

As though a woman is supposed to look like crap as soon as she has kids, or worse than women without kids. So dumb.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Bentley1 said:


> I agree. And bit off topic, but when I hear "oh, she looks good for someone who has kids/for someone whose a mother," I get so irritated, and I don't have kids yet.
> 
> As though a woman is supposed to look like crap as soon as she has kids, or worse than women without kids. So dumb.




I'm tired of ALL the quantifiers full stop.


----------



## Lena186

Actually for some people they get prettier with age or motherhood! Even body wise and not only the face.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

Very true!  Gwen Stefani, Kate Hudson, Hilary Duff and Cate Blanchett come to mind for me.


----------



## Docjeun

sdkitty said:


> I agree
> Someone here made a similar comment about Marion Cotillard.....like she's so beautiful and doesn't look her age.  She's still in her 30's.  I think 30's are prime for a woman.  I responded that she is beautiful but doesn't look like she's in her 20's.  She's a woman, not a girl.
> 
> 
> This obsession with youth is a curse that had spread from Hollywood to the general public.  Every time I see a woman with fish lips, it's like fingernails on a chalk board.  Not every is genetically supposed to have full lips.
> 
> 
> Back to Jennifer, she looks pretty natural.  I'm sure a lot of effort goes into her hair, skin and body but at least she hasn't made herself look like a freak with cosmetic procedures.


Your right, so far anyway.

I hate that stereotypical Hollywood look.  My husband always says that they look older instead of younger and what is the point.
In my opinion, all a person needs is a little freshening up unless your horribly misfigured.

And just to add, people think I am about 15 years younger than I am and I'm no spring chicken, so for whoever said that their Mom is 65 and looks 45 she's probably right.  It's in the genes I think, I don't do anything special at all, don't use any special products, in fact the cheapest stuff around, no special diet, i rarely exercise and my sister also looks much younger for her age and so do my kids.  So, I don't know why other than that.  I do keep up to date fashion wise for sure and wear my hair and makeup as an older version of young if you know what I mean and I carry myself proudly with good posture, so that most likely has alot to do with it too.

And I agree, people are always saying so and so looks good for her age, well sure with the plastic surgery they do and I can't even figure out what age is young anymore.  So many seem to think 30 is old.  It's pretty sad when you think about it.  I sure as heck would not want to live near or anywhere around Hollyweird.


----------



## Swanky

It depends on where you live too I think. I notice that when I'm with my 13 yr old NOT around home, people ask if we're sisters.  Lmbo!! I KNOW damn well I don't look like a teen!
But in my area and in Dallas in general the women take such immaculate care of themselves that I look maybe just a few years shy of my age - I haven't touched my face yet, just basic skincare. 
But when we travel all the sudden I look good!


----------



## Solemony

Jennifer have always looked great and she have aged well compared to a lot of Hollywood women. And I agree, 30 is not old at all but really at the prime of their age. Taking care of one's skin is a good preventive to future damage and don't go blazing in the sun without protection or messing your skin with cosmetic procedures can do a lot of good to you (or anything that ages you pretty much). But sometimes, your genes played quite a huge role on aging, I mean my 13 yr old cousin was visiting a week ago and everyone asked if I was younger than her. I have a more baby-childish look rather than her matured one. Like Miranda Kerr, she looked very good for being around 30 (I believe?) but for others around the same age, looked like they are in their late 40s.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It depends on where you live too I think. I notice that when I'm with my 13 yr old NOT around home, people ask if we're sisters.  Lmbo!! I KNOW damn well I don't look like a teen!


I've noticed that many people often give a quick superficial glance, so if a woman has long blonde hair and long legs, for example, they will assume she is very young.  

People are mostly concerned with themselves and a cursory glance, without noticing minute details, is all they give someone&#8230; which is probably a good thing.  lol  Look how these celebs get scrutinized. Ouch.

I think Aniston has that ageless look, I never think about how old she is when I look at her.  Just that she takes such good care of herself.


----------



## Jayne1

DesigningStyle said:


> I would love to see a photo of your mom.  Not being snarky, but would love to see a 65 yo that looks 45.


I always want to see photos when someone says that.  Let us be the judge.  (No snark with me as well.)


----------



## Swanky

I'd never post my mothers photo here to be "judged".


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd never post my mothers photo here to be "judged".



Ditto.


----------



## sdkitty

Trulyadiva said:


> Your right, so far anyway.
> 
> I hate that stereotypical Hollywood look.  My husband always says that they look older instead of younger and what is the point.
> In my opinion, all a person needs is a little freshening up unless your horribly misfigured.
> 
> And just to add, people think I am about 15 years younger than I am and I'm no spring chicken, so for whoever said that their Mom is 65 and looks 45 she's probably right.  It's in the genes I think, I don't do anything special at all, don't use any special products, in fact the cheapest stuff around, no special diet, i rarely exercise and my sister also looks much younger for her age and so do my kids.  So, I don't know why other than that.  I do keep up to date fashion wise for sure and wear my hair and makeup as an older version of young if you know what I mean and I carry myself proudly with good posture, so that most likely has alot to do with it too.
> 
> And I agree, people are always saying so and so looks good for her age, well sure with the plastic surgery they do and I can't even figure out what age is young anymore.  So many seem to think 30 is old.  It's pretty sad when you think about it.  I sure as heck would not want to live near or anywhere around Hollyweird.


I also no longer buy expensive dept store skin care products.  There is so much information available on comparable products that are less expensive.  


I agree, genetics play a part.  And the sun can be a huge factor.
One lady I know has a gorgeous figure and long blonde hair, wonderful personality.  But the combination of the California sun and her being thin has really made her wrinkled.  Bottom half of her in jeans is gorgeous; arms and face are starkly different.


----------



## Chanel522

Nope.  I don't even post pics of myself online so I would never ever post a pic of my Mom.  

She comes from a long line of good genes when it comes to looking young and she's very thin so it's not even anything that can be contributed to having extra weight to smooth out the wrinkles.  Just plain old good genes.  A good skin care regime is helpful I'm sure, but I do think the vast majority of how you age is related to your genetic makeup.


----------



## youngster

Here is an interesting article just posted today where Jennifer talks about aging, plastic surgery, etc.:

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...aniston-justin-theroux-aging-plastic-surgery/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> I agree. Jen's face looks fine for her age and her body looks really good, *but she most definitely looks 45 and not a day younger.*  My Mom is 65 and looks younger than Jen.  Honestly...I'm not being sarcastic at all.


I agree...and also agree..it's not a big deal....


----------



## lanasyogamama

*Jennifer Aniston on Her Ideal Weight: I'm Most Comfortable Between 110 and 113 Pounds*

Celebrity Beauty      Aug. 8, 2014 AT 1:40PM              		By Sharon Tanenbaum 

 


 

 11
 





 









			            				Jennifer Aniston shares her style and beauty secrets -- and her ideal weight. 						Credit: George Pimentel/WireImage.com 							
  	That hair! Those legs! Those impeccable outfits! 
*Jennifer Aniston*'s  style, tresses and incredible body have long been the envy of many  women, but, much to our disappointment, she keeps the ins and outs of  her routine close to her heart. However, in a new candid interview, the _Horrible Bosses _actress, 45, is spilling her style and beauty secrets -- and it's not what you'd expect.
PHOTOS: Jennifer's hair history
 Yes, she prefers black and tons of basics, but Aniston, engaged to* Justin Theroux*  since 2012, isn't just buying off the rack when it comes to her casual  street style. "This is my secret: The trick to T-shirts is that I  usually tailor them. Which is silly, but it works," Aniston tells  legendary makeup artist and Yahoo Beauty editor-in-chief *Bobbi Brown*.  "Or you just have to find the perfect one. James Perse has really great  T-shirts and tank tops, Theory is great for T-shirts and basics, and  for jeans, I have these Genetic jeans that they don't even make anymore.  I take the pockets off of Hudson jeans, because I like the fit, but not  the pockets. Helmut Lang does a good skinny jean, too. And I wear Saint  Laurent jackets."
PHOTOS: Jen's _Us Weekly _covers
 Aniston tends to wear her glossy hair down and layered for the red  carpet, and her off-duty maintenance is equally as tame. "[My hair]  always looks better with that slept-in look," the Living Proof co-owner  said in her Yahoo Beauty sit-down. "I've learned a lot from [longtime  hairstylist *Chris McMillan*], and I have become very handy with a hair dryer and a round brush."
PHOTOS: Jennifer and more ageless A-listers
 As for her ageless face, Aniston credits her genes -- and the right products. "My dad [soap opera veteran* John Aniston*]  is 100 percent Greek; he turned 81 and he barely has a wrinkle. And  neither did my grandmother, who was 95 when she died," she dished. "But  it's also just water, drinking a lot of water, using really nice good  products for your face. Don't overproduce, that's the other thing.  Getting proper sleep is always important."
PHOTOS: Hot celebs over 40 in swimsuits
 During her waking hours, Aniston sticks to a healthy diet with the  occasional indulgence. "I just had a bagel. I usually give myself bread  on the weekends, but really, my body doesn't love carbs. These days, if I  was being super picky, I would love to drop 5 pounds," she said. "That  is just where I have always been really comfortable at about 110 to 113  pounds. But it is harder at this age."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...tween-110-and-113-pounds-201488#ixzz39pyA0LSf 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
​


----------



## lanasyogamama

I didn't realize she was that tiny, that's quite low for her height - 5 foot 5.  I'm three inches taller, but 134lb, and consider myself pretty small.


----------



## Jayne1

youngster said:


> Here is an interesting article just posted today where Jennifer talks about aging, plastic surgery, etc.:
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...aniston-justin-theroux-aging-plastic-surgery/



Here it is, I'll try to believe her.




> *Jennifer Aniston on Facial Plastic Surgery: 'Justin Would Put a Gun to My Head'*
> 
> Aging gracefully is important to Jennifer Aniston, but its really important to her fiancé Justin Theroux. The actress reveals that her longterm boyfriend would be extremely upset if she ever got any type of facial injections or went under the knife.
> 
> Aniston, 45, plans to follow the model of the many actresses who choose to welcome the natural progression of aging.
> 
> I also understand that age is kind of awesome, she shares. I am fortunate enough to know women like Gloria Steinem, who I think is one of the most stunning women on the planet, and doesnt touch her face. Diane Keaton, Annette Bening, all of these fabulous fearless women who are flawless, they embrace it! You know to each their own, I dont judge it if you do it, but sometimes I wish I could beg the people I know, who I am very near and dear to, to not touch their face.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Here it is, I'll try to believe her.




I'm thinking Courtney is the "near and dear".


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing he means surgery.  When he met her he must've liked what she was already doing, I bet he doesn't want that to change.


----------



## Tivo

Is she really going to pretend she didn't get facial fillers back when she was filming that movie with Adam Sandler? Really?


----------



## Swanky

I don't notice fillers on her face itself so much.   I think she gets/got a small amount in top lip and gets Botox once in a while, but not the cheeks and marionette lines, etc. . . .  She's not pumped full like Courteney or Megan Fox IMO.
Botox and a small amount in the kips isn't considered surgery.  The lips are fillers, but it's so little it doens't change her appearance to me


----------



## Tivo




----------



## Lena186

lanasyogamama said:


> I didn't realize she was that tiny, that's quite low for her height - 5 foot 5.  I'm three inches taller, but 134lb, and consider myself pretty small.



It really depends on the building of the body, I'm 5.5 and 104 lb, but I don't look very thin.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Tivo

If she likes being 110-113 then good for her. She doesn't look scary skinny in pictures and if she's willing to put in the work to maintain that size I have to tip my hat.


----------



## twinkle.tink

lanasyogamama said:


> I didn't realize she was that tiny, that's quite low for her height - 5 foot 5.  I'm three inches taller, but 134lb, and consider myself pretty small.





Tivo said:


> If she likes being 110-113 then good for her. She doesn't look scary skinny in pictures and if she's willing to put in the work to maintain that size I have to tip my hat.



Well, she did say she would like to drop 5 to be there, so she is running about 115-118. "These days, if I  was being super picky, I would love to drop 5 pounds,"  she said. "That  is just where I have always been really comfortable at  about 110 to 113  pounds. But it is harder at this age."   

110 does seem pretty thin for 5'5" but then again she is not really muscular at all  The way we carry our weight is based on so much, sheer weight does not give a very complete picture nor make for good comparison.


----------



## youngster

twinkle.tink said:


> 110 does seem pretty thin for 5'5" but then again she is not really muscular at all  The way we carry our weight is based on so much, sheer weight does not give a very complete picture nor make for good comparison.



Definitely, there are so many factors involved.  Two women can have the exact same height and weight but their body frame size, bone density, muscle mass, etc. can cause them to look quite different from each other.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> Definitely, there are so many factors involved.  Two women can have the exact same height and weight but their body frame size, bone density, muscle mass, etc. can cause them to look quite different from each other.


also, she is in photos and on film a lot which may add weight


I recall in interviews she said when she was younger she was much heavier - not huge but heavy enough to be told to lose weight.  She lost it and kept it off - not easy to do but when your livelihood depends on it and you have all kinds of professional help, it's different than for most of us


----------



## Lena186

youngster said:


> Definitely, there are so many factors involved.  Two women can have the exact same height and weight but their body frame size, bone density, muscle mass, etc. can cause them to look quite different from each other.


So true


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## renza

sdkitty said:


> also, she is in photos and on film a lot which may add weight
> 
> 
> I recall in interviews she said when she was younger she was much heavier - not huge but heavy enough to be told to lose weight.  She lost it and kept it off - not easy to do but when your livelihood depends on it and you have all kinds of professional help, it's different than for most of us




Yes I remember reading articles back in her Friends days that said she was curvier and around 130 lbs before Friends and wasn't getting jobs so she was told to lose 20lbs. I guess she took their advice and it paid off for her career.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I recall in interviews she said when she was younger she was much heavier - not huge but heavy enough to be told to lose weight.  She lost it and kept it off - not easy to do but when your livelihood depends on it and you have all kinds of professional help, it's different than for most of us


I have an old _People_ magazine, the article was more about her father and his up and coming actress daughter and she was wearing a longish sweater with maybe short-shorts, that I couldn't see, (it just looked like she was wearing a sweater) barefoot, per usual, and feeding her dog and she was so slim, but her father was quoted as saying his daughter always felt heavy and conscious of not gaining weight, wanting to stay very slim, even though he thought she wasn't overweight in the slightest.


----------



## sdkitty

renza said:


> Yes I remember reading articles back in her Friends days that said she was curvier and around 130 lbs before Friends and wasn't getting jobs so she was told to lose 20lbs. I guess she took their advice and it paid off for her career.


yes, she did OK
I also recall her saying her mother was beautiful and told her she wasn't pretty enough - guess she was wrong about that!  Mothers like that are despicable but I guess in some cases the child grows up and is stronger for it


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm thinking Courtney is the "near and dear".



Me too, lol.


----------



## Docjeun

In the pictures above her cheeks look a little pumped up don't you think? She looks different.


----------



## Swanky

Wish the date was included.  Looks like fillers or reaction to steroid.


----------



## Swanky

*Wedding location scouting? Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux 'take romantic trip to Bora Bora to mark 2nd anniversary of their engagement'*







 Jennifer Aniston clearly doesn't think small.
To celebrate the two year anniversary of her engagement to Justin Theroux on August 10 - which also happens to be his 43rd birthday - the 45-year-old actress whisked her beau of three years away on a romantic vacation to Bora Bora, according to UsWeekly.

The exotic locale in French Polynesia could be a possible location for their upcoming wedding, which will reportedly take place outside of Los Angeles.






 



Not a bad trip: Jennifer Aniston took Justin Theroux to Bora Bora for a week to celebrate the two year anniversary of their engagement, according to a Wednesday report from UsWeekly







 



Dreamy destination: Bora Bora is located in French Polynesia and would be a perfect setting for their wedding


'It wasn't a surprise, but Jen planned the whole thing,' a friend told the weekly.
The trip lasted an entire week and the couple - who live together in a Bel-Air mansion just above Beverly Hills - stayed in a very luxurious resort, the Four Seasons, which starts at over $1,500 a night.
Their bungalow was perched on stilts above the water. 





 



That wasn't cheap: The couple stayed in the Four Seasons, which costs over $1,500 a night


The twosome spent their time sunbathing as well as catching up on their reading. 'Jen and Justin both have reading lists,' the source said. 'When they go away they like to catch up on their literature.'
August 10 - his birthday - is a 'special day' for the couple because it's when The Leftovers star popped the question to the Friends star.
'The day has a lot of meaning to them,' added the pal. Justin was last seen in Los Angeles on July 31 during a photo call for The Leftovers, his HBO series.






 



Bicoastal babe: The 45-year-old beauty also spends time in NYC; here she is seen leaving Barneys New York in June






Jennifer and Justin met in 2011 in New York when filming the comedy Wanderlust with Paul Rudd and Malin Akerman.
They quickly moved into a Beverly Hills rental together and became engaged in 2012.
In 2013 UsWeekly reported the stars were thinking of tying the knot in her favorite vacation destination, where she spends every New Year's Eve: Los Cabos, Mexico.
It has also been speculated that they could marry in Greece where her father, soap star John Aniston, has roots.
Now Bora Bora is also factoring in as a possible wedding location.
Jennifer has been married only once before, to Brad Pitt from 2000 to 20005.
She will next appear in Horrible Bosses 2 which is set to be released on November 26.






 

	SHARE PICTURE       


Copy link to paste in your message







Sitting pretty: Theroux at a Leftovers photo call in LA on July 31, just before taking off for Bora Bora with his fiancée



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2724048/Jennifer-Aniston-Justin-Theroux-romantic-trip-Bora-Bora-mark-anniversary-engagement-birthday.html#ixzz3AIXF3nbG


----------



## tomz_grl

I have always wanted to stay in one of those huts but they are SO expensive!!! I'm gonna need a groupon...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tomz_grl said:


> I have always wanted to stay in one of those huts but they are SO expensive!!! I'm gonna need a groupon...



I love French Polynesia. Beautiful. I backpacked around first on my own for 2 months there, Huahine, Moorea, Bora Bora and Tahiti itself.  Swam with sharks, 4WD adventure etc.

Then my husband and I went back on our 2 week honeymoon.  We stayed in two different style of huts. On Moorea, a bungalow, but on Bora Bora - an overwater hut (through the coffee table you could see fish swimming underneath).

Really incredible place - those photos are making me want to go back. I can see them getting married there, very beachy and chilled out. Lots of cocktails available (including a wicked local Mai Tai).


----------



## Nathalya

Looks and sounds like a beautiful place


----------



## Swanky

*HBO drama The Leftovers starring Justin Theroux gets renewed for a second season
*
 
It has still got viewers scratching their heads mid-way through the first season.

But now Deadline reports that HBO has ordered a second season of the drama The Leftovers.

The show - created by Damon Lindelof stars Justin Theroux and Liv Tyler and is set in a world that has lost a considerable amount of the population due to a mysterious rapture-like event. 






 
A very meaty drama: Viewers have certainly been transfixed by Justin Theroux flexing his acting muscles in The Leftovers... which has been renewed for a second season 

The first episode drew in 1.8million viewers and continues to bring in reasonable audience figures, despite the slow-burning storytelling.
Taking place three years after a global rapture-like event (causing 2% of the world's population to seemingly disappear) the show focuses on a small suburban town, where Theroux plays the chief of police.

At first viewers were led to believe that Theroux's Kevin Garvey, Jr.'s wife had been one of the unfortunate disappearances.





What does it all mean? Liv Tyler plays Meg Abbott, one of the newest recruits of the cult The Guilty Remnants, which still remains a mystery

However, Kevin's wife Laurie (Amy Brenneman) turns out to be alive and well, as a member of the myserious cult called The Guilty Remnants.

Wearing all white, smoking countless cigarettes and not uttering a word, The Guilty Remnants are a haunting presence on the show, and a target of frustration for the locals.

Liv Tyler's Meg Abbott is one of the newest recruits of the cult, which still remains a mystery.

Perhaps season two will find some more clues. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2724357/Justin-Therouxs-HBO-The-Leftovers-gets-renewed-second-season.html#ixzz3AJumGGGS


----------



## Swanky

*'Squats, tons of water... and no extra chips!' Jennifer Aniston's yoga  teacher reveals how the star 'tightens up' for  beach getaways with Justin Theroux*



*Ms Aniston, 45, and Mr Theroux, 43, recently celebrated their  three year anniversary with a beach vacation to Bora Bora*
*Her long-time yoga instructor, Mandy Ingber, also trains Brooke Shields and Kate Beckinsale
*

Jennifer  Aniston's yoga instructor Mandy Ingber has opened up about how her star  client 'tightens up' when 'preparing for a romantic trip' with fiance  Justin Theroux.

'She focuses on butt exercises for  sure, I'll add some squats into the yoga routine, Ms Ingber told ABC News.  'For me, there's no better thing to lift your butt than squats. Pretty  much, that's gonna do it...  Most of us want that area a little higher.'
According   to the much sought-after yoga guru, simply staying on track with her  diet - and avoiding the 'extra chips' - is also key to the 45-year-old  Friends star's impressive physique. 







 



Slim: Jennifer Aniston's yoga instructor Mandy  Ingber has spilled the beans on how her star client 'tightens up',  claiming, 'she focuses on butt exercises for sure... and she won't have  the extra chips'


'Jen's a very consistent exerciser and  eater,' Ms Ingber says. 'But when she has something she needs to focus a  little more on, she just tightens it up a little bit. She won't have the  extra chips.'

In  addition to butt exercises, Ms Ingber, who sees Ms Aniston three times a  week and who also counts Brooke Shields and Kate Beckinsale as clients,  claims to introduce  'a little bit' more cardio into Ms Aniston's punishing yoga regime, as  well as a daily 'energizing 20-minute yoga flow' to get the heart  pumping.
In a separate interview with People,  Ms Ingber remarked: 'If you do vinyasa flows, its actually one of the  best things you can do for your arms because you are doing multiple  push-ups. That's the reason Jennifer has tone.'

It's  clearly not a one-sided client-instructor relationship for Ms Aniston  and Ms Ingber. The yoga teacher admits that Ms Aniston - a 'hydrator  from way back in the day' - is one to frequently 'encourage' Ms Ingber  to drink plenty of water.
              Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux romantic on red carpet



 








 



Fitness buddies: Ms Ingber (right) who sees Ms  Aniston three times a week,  introduces 'a little bit' more cardio into  her yoga regime, as well as a daily 'energizing 20-minute yoga flow' to  get the heart pumping













 



Beach ready: The five-foot-five actress,  pictured in December on a Mexico trip with Mr Theroux, recently admitted  that she would 'love to drop five pounds' and that her ideal weight is  between '110 to 113lbs'


Ms  Ingber has reaped the benefits of Ms Aniston's hydration advice. She  claims to have 'so much' more energy when she drinks enough water, and  is often less hungry too.

Of Ms Aniston's all-important diet, which Ms Ingber claims accounts for '80per cent' of her slim physique, Ms  Ingber advocates 'leaning' towards plants for protein, rather than  meat, and has said previously that she keeps the carbs low. 

*'When she has something she needs to  focus a little more on, she just tightens it up a little bit. She won't  have the extra chips'*

In a recent interview for Yahoo Beauty  with make-up artist Bobbi Brown, Ms Aniston, who stands at  five-foot-five, admitted that she would 'love to drop five pounds' and  that her most 'comfortable' weight is between '110 to 113lbs.'

But  she tries not to take her appearance too seriously, and has also  recently spoken out against Hollywood stars - many of them her friends -  who aggressively over-use cosmetic surgery. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ch-getaways-Justin-Theroux.html#ixzz3AsMDLTgp 
​


----------



## AEGIS

tomz_grl said:


> I have always wanted to stay in one of those huts but they are SO expensive!!! I'm gonna need a groupon...



lol


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'Squats, tons of water... and no extra chips!' Jennifer Aniston's yoga  teacher reveals how the star 'tightens up' for  beach getaways with Justin Theroux*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ms Aniston, 45, and Mr Theroux, 43, recently celebrated their  three year anniversary with a beach vacation to Bora Bora*
> *Her long-time yoga instructor, Mandy Ingber, also trains Brooke Shields and Kate Beckinsale
> *
> 
> Jennifer  Aniston's yoga instructor Mandy Ingber has opened up about how her star  client 'tightens up' when 'preparing for a romantic trip' with fiance  Justin Theroux.
> 
> 'She focuses on butt exercises for  sure, I'll add some squats into the yoga routine, Ms Ingber told ABC News.  'For me, there's no better thing to lift your butt than squats. Pretty  much, that's gonna do it...  Most of us want that area a little higher.'
> According   to the much sought-after yoga guru, simply staying on track with her  diet - and avoiding the 'extra chips' - is also key to the 45-year-old  Friends star's impressive physique.
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/08/19/article-2729015-2072657E00000578-3_634x1026.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Slim: Jennifer Aniston's yoga instructor Mandy  Ingber has spilled the beans on how her star client 'tightens up',  claiming, 'she focuses on butt exercises for sure... and she won't have  the extra chips'
> 
> 
> 'Jen's a very consistent exerciser and  eater,' Ms Ingber says. 'But when she has something she needs to focus a  little more on, she just tightens it up a little bit. She won't have the  extra chips.'
> 
> In  addition to butt exercises, Ms Ingber, who sees Ms Aniston three times a  week and who also counts Brooke Shields and Kate Beckinsale as clients,  claims to introduce  'a little bit' more cardio into Ms Aniston's punishing yoga regime, as  well as a daily 'energizing 20-minute yoga flow' to get the heart  pumping.
> In a separate interview with People,  Ms Ingber remarked: 'If you do vinyasa flows, its actually one of the  best things you can do for your arms because you are doing multiple  push-ups. That's the reason Jennifer has tone.'
> 
> It's  clearly not a one-sided client-instructor relationship for Ms Aniston  and Ms Ingber. The yoga teacher admits that Ms Aniston - a 'hydrator  from way back in the day' - is one to frequently 'encourage' Ms Ingber  to drink plenty of water.
> Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux romantic on red carpet
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/24/video-undefined-1F127B6300000578-42_636x358.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/08/19/article-2729015-20A3958600000578-389_634x904.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Fitness buddies: Ms Ingber (right) who sees Ms  Aniston three times a week,  introduces 'a little bit' more cardio into  her yoga regime, as well as a daily 'energizing 20-minute yoga flow' to  get the heart pumping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/08/19/article-2729015-20A4421A00000578-951_634x837.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Beach ready: The five-foot-five actress,  pictured in December on a Mexico trip with Mr Theroux, recently admitted  that she would 'love to drop five pounds' and that her ideal weight is  between '110 to 113lbs'
> 
> 
> Ms  Ingber has reaped the benefits of Ms Aniston's hydration advice. She  claims to have 'so much' more energy when she drinks enough water, and  is often less hungry too.
> 
> Of Ms Aniston's all-important diet, which Ms Ingber claims accounts for '80per cent' of her slim physique, Ms  Ingber advocates 'leaning' towards plants for protein, rather than  meat, and has said previously that she keeps the carbs low.
> 
> *'When she has something she needs to  focus a little more on, she just tightens it up a little bit. She won't  have the extra chips'*
> 
> In a recent interview for Yahoo Beauty  with make-up artist Bobbi Brown, Ms Aniston, who stands at  five-foot-five, admitted that she would 'love to drop five pounds' and  that her most 'comfortable' weight is between '110 to 113lbs.'
> 
> But  she tries not to take her appearance too seriously, and has also  recently spoken out against Hollywood stars - many of them her friends -  who aggressively over-use cosmetic surgery.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ch-getaways-Justin-Theroux.html#ixzz3AsMDLTgp
> ​


Her body looks fantastic!


----------



## Grace123

JA takes the ALS challenge. I love how the dogs are hanging around in the background.

http://youtu.be/sOLVdh-Hkno


----------



## Jayne1

Cute!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston dazzles in low-cut shimmering dress at the Los Angeles premiere of new film Life Of Crime 
*

She made headlines earlier in the day when she admitted that the pressure to have children has been tough on her.
But Jennifer Aniston shrugged off the furor over her comments with her dazzling appearance later that evening.
The 45-year-old showed off her incredible legs in a short sequined dress as she attended the Los Angeles premiere of her new film Life Of Crime on Wednesday night.

 The former Friends star hit a fashion homerun in the shimmering silver number, which she paired with a black blazer and simple black stilettos.
She wore her dark blonde hair in a straight 'do and highlighted her blue eyes with thick black eyeliner teamed with nude lips.
Jennifer kept her accessories to a minimum, carrying just a simple black leather clutch and sporting no jewellery. 





Natural beauty: The 45-year-old wore her dark blonde hair in a straight 'do and highlighted her blue eyes with thick black eyeliner teamed with nude lips  

She got it right: The former Friends star hit a fashion homerun in the shimmering silver number, which she paired with a black blazer and simple black stilettos






 
No need for more: Jennifer kept her accessories to a minimum, carrying just a simple black leather clutch and sporting no jewellery

Life Of Crime is about a corrupt real estate developer (Tim Robbins) who refuses to pay his kidnapped wife's (Jennifer) $1 million ransom so he can be  with his mistress (Isla Fisher).

The dark comedy - in US theatres on Friday - is based on Elmore Leonard's 1978 novel The Switch (the prequel to Jackie Brown).
Jennifer wears a blonde wig in the film, and she joked during a press conference on Tuesday that she looks like her mother Nancy.





So happy you're hair! Jennifer appeared to be very impressed with Will Forte's bushy beard






Touching moment: The actress couldn't resist touching Will's beard as they posed for pictures on the red carpet 

Sharing the spotlight: Will's mass of facial hair appeared to draw as much attention as the stars themselves 

 Parting shot: The screen stars posed for one last picture before making their way into the venue for the screening






Gritty: The actress is currently on the promotional trail for her new film Life Of Crime in which she plays a downtrodden trophy wife who gets kidnapped

Meanwhile, Jennifer opened up on the Today Show on Wednesday about how she is often made to feel less of a woman because of her life choices.
Speaking to Carson Daly, a very candid Jen said she is bombarded with questions about having a family.
The star said: 'It's just constant and I'm like ''Look I don't know.''
'I don't have this sort of check list of things that have to be done. 
 
Not easy: Jennifer revealed on Wednesday the pressure to have children has been tough on her 





Surprisingly candid: While usually very secretive about her personal life, the Friends star opened up to Carson Daley on the Today Show on Wednesday about how she is often made to feel less of a woman because of her life choices

Jennifer Aniston opens up about the value of women and motherhood

'And if they are not checked, then I've failed some part of my feminism or my being a woman or my value or my worth as a woman because I haven't, you know, birthed a child?
'I've birthed a lot of things and I feel like I've mothered many things and I don't think it is fair to put that kind of pressure on people.'
And as for so many people being interested in her life despite not knowing her, the Hollywood star said she was at a loss.







Confident: Jennifer revealed she often confides in famed feminist and journalist Gloria Steinem when it all gets too much 

She said to Carson in the interview: 'If you have an answer to that please let me know, I don't know.'
Jennifer - who is engaged to actor and director Justin Theroux - revealed she often confides in famed feminist and journalist Gloria Steinem when it all gets too much.
The 45-year-old said: 'I've talked to her about this personally this for a while because it is always such an issue ''Are you married yet? Have you had your babies yet?'''

Different direction: The iconic actress feels like a mother regardless as she says, 'I've birthed a lot of things and I feel like I've mothered many things and I don't think it is fair to put that kind of pressure on people'

While there is a lot of attention on her life, the 45-year-old said she is proud of how far she has come since she first burst on to our screens 20 years ago in Friends.
'I feel like I've grown up three times, I feel like I've had three different periods of adolescence and I've had an incredible evolution.
'I keep seeing all these lifetimes that I have lived and they are all so wonderful.



Wouldn't change it: While there is a lot of attention on her life, the 45-year-old said she is proud of how far she has come since she first burst on to our screens 20 years ago in Friends 
 New path: The We're The Millers star said she is having fun playing different roles in films

'They all served me so well, all my fears that I have overcome, all the challenges that you think, ''Oh there is no way I'm going to be able to get through this,'' and by the grace of god you get through it. 

'I feel very grateful to my evolution and my history and all involved, and I would never exchange it for anything.'
No doubt one of the biggest challenges was getting over her marriage to Brad Pitt.
Meeting in 1998 the couple married in a fairy tale wedding two years later in Malibu, California.

'I'm not pregnant': Jennifer Aniston sets the record straight



 
Her happy ending: The actress has found her own way to live with a life filled with love with fiance Justin Theroux, seen here in June

 
Bumpy road: No doubt one of the biggest challenges was getting over her marriage to Brad Pitt, pictured 2004, who she split with after five years of marriage when the actor fell for co-star Angelina Jolie
 
Seen as one of the rare Hollywood love stories by many, the pair did not get their happy ending together, suddenly splitting in 2005.
It was later revealed Brad had fallen in love on the set of Mr And Mrs Smith with co-star Angelina Jolie, who now have six children together twins Vivienne and Knox, 5, Zahara, 9, Shiloh, 7, Pax, 10, and Maddox, 12.

After her divorce Jen dated co-star Vince Vaughn for a year until December 2006 and off/on relationship with musician John Mayer until 2009.
Jennifer is currently on the promotional trail for her new film Life Of Crime in which she plays a downtrodden trophy wife who gets kidnapped.

 The star said getting a chance to play very different roles is her current focus.
Jen said: 'I'm having a lot of fun because I've been branching out and having fun playing different characters and hiding and going into some darker stuff. I'm excited about it.'
Life Of Crime opens across the US on Friday.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2736396/Jennifer-Aniston-dazzles-shimmering-dress-Los-Angeles-premiere-new-film-Life-Of-Crime.html#ixzz3Bgn3w0Po


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux, Jennifer Aniston Toast Chelsea Handler During Chelsea Lately Series Finale Dinner*








                 	The evening after the 2014 Emmys, Justin Theroux (this time with his fiancee Jennifer Aniston) celebrated Chelsea Handler at the series finale dinner of Chelsea Lately -- get the details!
Cheers to Chelsea! The evening after the Emmys, *Jennifer Aniston* and *Justin Theroux* toasted their pal *Chelsea Handler *at _Chelsea Lately_&#8217;s series finale dinner in L.A., on Tuesday, Aug. 26. The engaged couple and woman of the hour were joined at the celebration by other stars like *Sandra Bullock*, *Melissa McCarthy* and husband *Ben Falcone*, and *Mary McCormack*.
The group convened at Craig's at around 10 p.m., mingling and downing drinks as they anticipated Handler's arrival. Aniston, 45, and Theroux, 43, took their spot across from Aniston's new friend Bullock, 50, inside the "packed and lively&#8221; eatery, an eyewitness tells *Us Weekly*.


"He had his arm around her shoulders," the observer says of the dynamic duo. "They were having such a fun time -- the whole restaurant was energetic."



Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...chelsea-handlers-finale-2014278#ixzz3BgtTRKE6


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why does motherhood continues to be the focus of her interviews. Yeesh. It's been 20 years already. Are people still interested in the status of her uterus?


----------



## jokester

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why does motherhood continues to be the focus of her interviews. Yeesh. It's been 20 years already. Are people still interested in the status of her uterus?


What else is she going to talk about her hair.


----------



## qudz104

loveofheels said:


> I don't see the fascination with this woman. I really don't




I agree! She looks good for her age but isn't like drop dead gorgeous or is an amazing actress. She's ok. No hate, I just don't get how she has all this hype.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

jokester said:


> What else is she going to talk about her hair.



Well that was my next question. Hair and uterus that is all we get from these interviews. And her beauty regimen.


----------



## bag-mania

She cannot catch a break. Now the gossip columnists are having a field day skewering her over how bitter she must be about the Brad and Angelina marriage.


----------



## AEGIS

qudz104 said:


> I agree! She looks good for her age but isn't like drop dead gorgeous or is an amazing actress. She's ok. No hate, I just don't get how she has all this hype.



One hit show and an ex-marriage to a (former) hottie.


----------



## Swanky

She's promoting a film and the media loves to get into women's uterus's unfortunately.


----------



## daffyduck

Brad was her hype. If she never hooked up with Brad, I doubt that she will be as famous as she is. Not hating....just saying.


----------



## Lena186

IMO she was lovable and famous way before her marriage


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sdkitty

daffyduck said:


> Brad was her hype. If she never hooked up with Brad, I doubt that she will be as famous as she is. Not hating....just saying.


I agree her marriage to Brad really elevated her fame
But I always thought she was the most attractive of the friends cast.  I'd love to have a body like hers.  I'd rather look like her than someone like Taylor Swift or Nicole Kidman.  Very tall women like that look great in clothes but IRL, for me, someone the size of Aniston is more attractive.  Facially there are more beautiful women but somehow her body, face, hair and style make a very attractive package.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

daffyduck said:


> Brad was her hype. If she never hooked up with Brad, I doubt that she will be as famous as she is. Not hating....just saying.



I agree. The marriage and the subsequent split did her really well career-wise. She got the nation's sympathy. The VF interview sealed it for her. Clever media move.


----------



## Jayne1

daffyduck said:


> Brad was her hype. If she never hooked up with Brad, I doubt that she will be as famous as she is. Not hating.just saying.


Agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If she's tired of the questions, she needs to get her publicist or manager to have "off limit" questions during interviews. 

But let's face it, she doesn't have a whole lot to talk about.... Same subjects over and over


----------



## Mimi2000

DC-Cutie said:


> If she's tired of the questions, she needs to get her publicist or manager to have "off limit" questions during interviews.
> 
> But let's face it, she doesn't have a whole lot to talk about.... Same subjects over and over



Agree!


----------



## iluvmybags

jokester said:


> What else is she going to talk about her hair.





BagOuttaHell said:


> Well that was my next question. Hair and uterus that is all we get from these interviews. And her beauty regimen.





DC-Cutie said:


> If she's tired of the questions, she needs to get her publicist or manager to have "off limit" questions during interviews.
> 
> But let's face it, she doesn't have a whole lot to talk about.... Same subjects over and over




Maybe that's because she's more private than people give her credit for.  If she really wanted everyone to know everything about her life, she would share it, but since the media and the public love to focus on her hair and beauty regimen, along with the occasional conversation about babies and motherhood, she agrees to talk about those things.  If she were revealing intimate details about her relationship with Justin, or her friendship with Courtney, or worse - constantly talking about her marriage to Brad Pitt and his relationship with Angelina Jolie (which the public & the media seems far more fascinated with than Jen ever did!) - people would say she's milking those topics, using them to her advantage 

It just seems that some people don't like her and will always find something to complain about when it comes to her - she either says too little or she says too much.  She's never going to satisfy the naysayers,


----------



## Mimi2000

jokester said:


> What else is she going to talk about her hair.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aniston's uterus has been the it topic for 20 years. There is nothing occasional about it.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> If she's tired of the questions, she needs to get her publicist or manager to have "off limit" questions during interviews.
> 
> But let's face it, she doesn't have a whole lot to talk about.... Same subjects over and over


True!


----------



## Swanky

Then she's a diva for submitting a list of questions she won't answer.


----------



## Jayne1

Oy vey, let the rumours begin.  lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Oy vey, let the rumours begin.  lol



Each time she has a movie to promote, this happens. Coincidence?


----------



## grazia

Well she didn't want kids, so Brad went and found a thot who did.


----------



## Lena186

iluvmybags said:


> Maybe that's because she's more private than people give her credit for.  If she really wanted everyone to know everything about her life, she would share it, but since the media and the public love to focus on her hair and beauty regimen, along with the occasional conversation about babies and motherhood, she agrees to talk about those things.  If she were revealing intimate details about her relationship with Justin, or her friendship with Courtney, or worse - constantly talking about her marriage to Brad Pitt and his relationship with Angelina Jolie (which the public & the media seems far more fascinated with than Jen ever did!) - people would say she's milking those topics, using them to her advantage
> 
> It just seems that some people don't like her and will always find something to complain about when it comes to her - she either says too little or she says too much.  She's never going to satisfy the naysayers,



Exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mimi2000

I don't think her relationship with Justin sells a lot of rags. The rags usually have to have something about Brad or Angie attached to her story to make it more interesting. She's not that interesting a person besides the hair and the uterus topics imo.


----------



## Tivo

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Each time she has a movie to promote, this happens. Coincidence?


This time seems a little more contrived. I'm beginning to think she's trying to keep the rumors swirling. If she isn't preggo she is purposefully trying to spark conversations.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Oy vey, let the rumours begin.  lol




In that picture she looks about 5 months pregnant


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayne1 said:


> Oy vey, let the rumours begin.  lol





Tivo said:


> This time seems a little more contrived. I'm beginning to think she's trying to keep the rumors swirling. If she isn't preggo she is purposefully trying to spark conversations.





Lounorada said:


> In that picture she looks about 5 months pregnant



Same dress, same night as this photo and there's no hint of a "bump" at all here


----------



## iluvmybags

Plus she was on Jimmy Kimmel last night with Courtney Cox & Lisa Kudrow doing a FRIENDS reenactment, and there's no sign of a bump


----------



## Lounorada

Someone's got to be manipulating the photo to make it look like she's pregnant then.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Someone's got to be manipulating the photo to make it look like she's pregnant then.


I agree. That first photo makes her look very pregnant.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> Same dress, same night as this photo and there's no hint of a "bump" at all here


No, of course not it's just in certain angles


----------



## Tivo

I think she knew this dress would make her look pregnant and she even added the jacket to emphasize the illusion. They look at themselves before they head to the premiere. She knew.


----------



## qudz104

Omg at the hand placement too!


----------



## Swanky

Lol! So funny.....


----------



## iluvmybags

qudz104 said:


> Omg at the hand placement too!




There was no hand placement - her arm was in movement


----------



## Tivo

iluvmybags said:


> There was no hand placement - her arm was in movement
> 
> View attachment 2733875
> 
> View attachment 2733876
> 
> View attachment 2733877
> 
> View attachment 2733878
> 
> View attachment 2733879


This is not Jen's first rodeo. She's a pro. She knows what she's doing.


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-mania said:


> She cannot catch a break. Now the gossip columnists are having a field day skewering her over how bitter she must be about the Brad and Angelina marriage.



LOL  As if.  It's been like 10 years.  





iluvmybags said:


> There was no hand placement - her arm was in movement
> 
> View attachment 2733875
> 
> View attachment 2733876
> 
> View attachment 2733877
> 
> View attachment 2733878
> 
> View attachment 2733879



Thank you!


People are reading way too much into this.  That's just unfortunate lighting.  Nothing more.


----------



## qudz104

iluvmybags said:


> There was no hand placement - her arm was in movement
> 
> View attachment 2733875
> 
> View attachment 2733876
> 
> View attachment 2733877
> 
> View attachment 2733878
> 
> View attachment 2733879




It doesn't look like anything remarkable after Seeing multiple pics but just that one def made it seem like she was cradling her stomach.


----------



## Swanky

The media is more calculating than she is about this IMO, lol!


----------



## yajaira

is she prego?


----------



## Mimi2000

yajaira said:


> is she prego?



In that one photo but the rest does not look like she is.


----------



## shiny_things

I like her a lot, she is who she is and doesn't try to please.

In regards to that dress, it is an illusion based on the material and light.

I used to have a very similar dress. If there was a light above me it would shine on it in a way that made me look very pregnant.


----------



## LADC_chick

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Each time she has a movie to promote, this happens. Coincidence?



Like clockwork!


----------



## grazia

yajaira said:


> is she prego?



That she may be


----------



## Swanky

They suggest she's pregnant when she's not got a film too.
Just like poor Jennifer Garner ush:

Wed on Kimmel






dailymail


----------



## karo

Stand Up To Cancer

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Gwyneth-Paltrow-reflects-fathers-death.html


----------



## Lena186

karo said:


> Stand Up To Cancer
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Gwyneth-Paltrow-reflects-fathers-death.html



So cute, love them both! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think she's pregnant. She looks really healthy though.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think she's pregnant. She looks really healthy though.


Agree!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston, 45, looks fetching in sheer black dress that shows off more than she may have bargained for during Cake premiere with Justin Theroux
*


Jennifer Aniston usually doesn't make risqué fashion choices when on the red carpet.
But during the Monday premiere of her new film Cake at the Toronto Film Festival, the 45-year-old star showed off her chest in a sheer black dress, making it obvious she chose to go bra free for the event.
The exposure didn't seem to bother the A-lister as later she was seen smiling while holding onto her fiancé Justin Theroux inside the after party







Happy couple: Later the 45-year-old beauty stood close to her fiancé Justin Theroux at the after party

The Life Of Crime star wore a sleeveless black dress that went to mid thigh showing off nicely toned and tanned legs.

Aniston, who served as executive producer for Cake, wore her blonde locks around her shoulders and completed her look with black high heels.

She looked to be in good spirits as she cozied up to her Cake co-star Sam Worthington for a photo op together.

Sheer delight: The Along Came Polly star was showing off a very fit body at the event, most likely the result of frequent yoga sessions





Looking happy: Aniston showed her beaming smile and toned  figure in a slimming little black dress while at the photo call





Matching co-stars: The actress cozied up to her Cake co-star Sam Worthington while at a press gala for their latest movie

Perhaps she was sporting a happy expression on her face as she carried a bright pink bag of goodies while exiting the high end designer shopping centre.

LBD: Aniston, who served as executive producer for Cake, wore her blonde locks around her shoulders
Hello Toronto! The We Are The Millers actress is said to be playing her most dramatic role yet in the latest flick





Earlier: The Wanderlust star wore a different dress while stopping by Holt Renfrew before the premiere





Beaming smile: Aniston looked to be in good spirits as she walked out of the stylish venue with her new items in her pink bag

The day before on Sunday, Jennifer hung out with her hair stylist and good friend Chris McMillan.

She was getting her famous hair done in a chic braid updo and even took a selfie with McMillan after completing her look.

Along with the photos of Jennifer, he wrote a message in several hashtags including My Girl, Can't Without and Up-hair.

Jennifer Aniston, Justin Theroux romantic on red carpet (archive)










Stylish selfie: The Cake star took a selfie with her hair stylist and good friend Chris McMillan on Sunday





Chic updo: McMillan styled Jennifer's hair in a chic braided updo for a press event

The Cake actress traveled to Canada after appearing at the Stand Up To Cancer telecast on Friday.

She joined a slew of Hollywood celebrities as they raised $109m to benefit the fight against cancer.

Jennifer and her famous friends including Robert Downey Jr., Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry and Will Ferrell asked viewers to donate funds to help discover new treatments for various types of cancer.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nternational-Film-Festival.html#ixzz3ClU9rh7a


----------



## Tivo

Love the updo.


----------



## Jayne1

Hey, she's in Toronto.  Wonder what Holt Renfrew gave her.

Darn, I do love her highlights, which we can see so clearly with the up-do.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Those rectangular "hoop" earrings are really cool. Anyone know the designer?


----------



## Swanky

Jen Meyer


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jen Meyer




Thanks Swanks!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jen Meyer



As in Tobey Maguire's wife?


----------



## CCfor C

Cosmopolitan said:


> Those rectangular "hoop" earrings are really cool. Anyone know the designer?
> 
> View attachment 2744805




LOVE the earrings...and the hair...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> As in Tobey Maguire's wife?




http://jennifermeyer.com


----------



## Swanky




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cosmopolitan said:


> http://jennifermeyer.com



Thanks


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ylang 23 has the earrings via special order: https://www.ylang23.com/product/diamond+pave+rectangle+hoops+-+yellow+gold+earrings.do

Although maybe these are shorter than those above?


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Sparks Awards Buzz in Toronto for Unflattering Role in Cake*

www.people.com








Jennifer Aniston at the Toronto premiere of _Cake_ (left) and in the film


		  She's been called America's sweetheart, but Jennifer Aniston swept into the Toronto International Film Festival with a warts-and-all star turn that got her a standing ovation &#8211; and immediate awards buzz. 

In _Cake_, Aniston, 45, plays a woman suffering from addiction, rage issues and suicidal depression after a tragic accident leaves her scarred inside and out. It's hardly the romantic comedy she's known for. 

With greasy hair, no makeup and a fire she's never before displayed on screen, Aniston's riveting performance brought a Canadian audience to its feet at its Toronto premiere Monday. 

"It's awesome and liberating to let that all go," Aniston said of her makeunder for the role. "And see yourself looking like that on a 50-foot screen."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Darkened her hair and added some scars.

What a transformation.

This should be a very interesting awards campaign.


----------



## Swanky

And no make up. . .  she's not a classic beauty so taking away her glow and photoshop makes her pretty frumpy IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> And no make up. . .  she's not a classic beauty so taking away her glow and photoshop makes her pretty frumpy IMO.


True, dat.

http://www.digitalspy.ca/movies/new...ew-movie-cake-first-look.html#~oPnnzyeTJMWIEo


----------



## Stepforded

Jayne1 said:


> True, dat.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.ca/movies/new...ew-movie-cake-first-look.html#~oPnnzyeTJMWIEo


 

Woah!!!!  Far out ... and brown hair is not very flattering on her, non?


----------



## lulu212121

Stepforded said:


> Woah!!!!  Far out ... and brown hair is not very flattering on her, non?


I'm surprised that she doesn't look good with brown hair. Isn't she naturally a brunette?


----------



## Tivo

Didn't she already do a frumpy role? The one with Jake Gyllenhall? She was critically acclaimed in that role also because she dyed her hair brown and didn't wear makeup. Is that all it takes for her to get buzz?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tivo said:


> Didn't she already do a frumpy role? The one with Jake Gyllenhall? She was critically acclaimed in that role also because she dyed her hair brown and didn't wear makeup. Is that all it takes for her to get buzz?



Yes. Aniston has a pr machine behind her that is second to none and she's been doing it a lot longer.


----------



## Lena186

She does her roles perfectly, spontaneous and funny


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dr.pepper

Tivo said:


> Didn't she already do a frumpy role? The one with Jake Gyllenhall? She was critically acclaimed in that role also because she dyed her hair brown and didn't wear makeup. Is that all it takes for her to get buzz?



This was actually a really good movie and Idk how frumpy she was...never seen a frumpy woman with such great brows.


----------



## Swanky

She's only allowed to have one role where she's not glamorous? :wondering


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Unfortunately, HW is based on the superficial so when an attractive woman strips it all back AND puts in a good performance it makes people sit up and take notice.

Some examples: Charlize in "Monster", NicoleK "The Hours", HilaryS "Boys Don't Cry". 

Jen CAN be quite a good actress when she's directed well ie "The Good Girl" with JakeG. I'll be interested to see if she can pull this off.

Edit: I though she was also pretty good in Derailed with Clive Owen.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Didn't she already do a frumpy role? The one with Jake Gyllenhall? She was critically acclaimed in that role also because she dyed her hair brown and didn't wear makeup. Is that all it takes for her to get buzz?


I liked that movie, 'The Good Girl' but she's frumpier in this one, I think.  lol

Yes, when a pretty actress goes frumpy, Charlize Theron in &#8216;Monster&#8217; and Nicole Kidman in &#8216;The Hours&#8217; or  Michelle Pfeiffer in 'Frankie and Johnny' for example, they are richly rewarded with awards.  Except Michelle Pfeiffer was still beautiful.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Unfortunately, HW is based on the superficial so when an attractive woman strips it all back AND puts in a good performance it makes people sit up and take notice.
> 
> Some examples: Charlize in "Monster", NicoleK "The Hours", HilaryS "Boys Don't Cry".
> 
> Jen CAN be quite a good actress when she's directed well ie "The Good Girl" with JakeG. I'll be interested to see if she can pull this off.
> 
> Edit: I though she was also pretty good in Derailed with Clive Owen.


We were writing the same thing at the same time!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol.... Shazam!


----------



## Brandless

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Unfortunately, HW is based on the superficial so when an attractive woman strips it all back AND puts in a good performance it makes people sit up and take notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Some examples: Charlize in "Monster", NicoleK "The Hours", HilaryS "Boys Don't Cry".
> 
> 
> 
> Jen CAN be quite a good actress when she's directed well ie "The Good Girl" with JakeG. I'll be interested to see if she can pull this off.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I though she was also pretty good in Derailed with Clive Owen.




I saw Derailed and I also thought she was quite good in that movie.


----------



## Swanky

I liked Derailed too. I don't watch her movies typically. But I liked that one and the Break Up although it was depressing.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Add Bruce Almighty to that list for me.
Thanks


----------



## Stepforded

lulu212121 said:


> I'm surprised that she doesn't look good with brown hair. Isn't she naturally a brunette?


 
I think so, yes ...

I have the same problem though ... I'm naturally very very light blonde (or very very light brown), but if I let my ash blonde foils grow out I start to look really frumpy.

I guess it's down to your hair naturally getting lighter as you age or something ... but this brown on her does not look good with her skin.  Of course she's void of makeup here, too, which doesn't help.


----------



## Jayne1

I watched _Derailed_ once and only once. Too depressing to watch again.  But it had my attention till the end


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She has very good comedic timing, which is hard.


----------



## justkell

Derailed was a really good movie. It should have gotten more positive reviews than it did. It's one of the only movies that made me go, wait what??? and completely surprise me outta nowhere with something I never saw coming.


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> She has very good comedic timing, which is hard.


Comedic timing is hard, that's true, but I don't think she's all that great at it. I find she uses the same mannerisms every time, which is why we think of Rachel when we see her do comedy.

I think her appeal is that she's so likeable and relatable, although I personally don't relate to her, I just wish I did.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> Comedic timing is hard, that's true, but I don't think she's all that great at it. I find she uses the same mannerisms every time, which is why we think of Rachel when we see her do comedy.
> 
> I think her appeal is that she's so likeable and relatable, although I personally don't relate to her, I just wish I did.


+1. She is very limited and quite boring. She's the same character in all her movies.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> +1. She is very limited and quite boring. She's the same character in all her movies.


I wonder if in her new movie we will see a sad, down and out Rachel just like in _Horrible Bosses_, she was a raunchy Rachel and in _The Break-Up_, she was a disheartened Rachel.  lol


----------



## Docjeun

Tivo said:


> +1. She is very limited and quite boring. She's the same character in all her movies.


Exactly, and she keeps making one after another, what an easy buck!


----------



## Swanky

Wish I could do it  lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought Derailed was horrible.

Two dramady roles I thought she was good in were The Break Up and HJNTIY. Her leading men are horrible actors (Vaughn and Affleck) so she had to do the bulk of the work.

I think she has excellent comedic timing. My favorite is Along Came Polly.

Her team is going to push for an Oscar. I can already tell. Scars and wigs. Just give it to her already. lol.

Once Sandra Bullock got hers I know they think she can get one.


----------



## LADC_chick

Is He's Just Not That Into You really an Aniston flick, though? It had so many actors in it, that I sometimes forget that she was in it. As a matter of fact, the storyline that stands out more to me is the one with Jennifer Connelly, Bradley Cooper, and Scarlett Johannsson.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

LADC_chick said:


> Is He's Just Not That Into You really an Aniston flick, though? It had so many actors in it, that I sometimes forget that she was in it. As a matter of fact, the storyline that stands out more to me is the one with Jennifer Connelly, Bradley Cooper, and Scarlett Johannsson.



I actually loved her storyline with Ben Affleck, but it was kind of way too similar to her real life. And this other story, with the actors listed above, was definitely the best one. 

By the way, why don't we see more of Jennifer Connelly? She's such a beautiful woman and a talented one.


----------



## Swanky

*Well she did make 'The Rachel' famous! Jennifer Aniston puts her tresses to good use as she stars in Living Proof's sexy 
new ad campaign
*
Jennifer Aniston is perhaps as well-known for her hair as she is for her acting career.

The  star, who made 'The Rachel' famous during Friends' 10-year run from  1994 until 2004, is now capitalising on that fame, the proud co-owner of  haircare brand Living Proof.

So who better to star in the latest campaign video than the blonde-haired beauty herself?






 
Va-va-voom! Jennifer Aniston gets into for  glamazon mode as she stars in the new ad campaign for Living Proof's  Instant Texture Spray

In  the newly-released 57-second clip, the star oozes glamour and  confidence as she twirls about, posing for the photographer, her face  framed by her signature golden tresses.

Her  long-time hairstylist, Chris McMillian - favoured by many celebrities,  including Kim Kardashian, whom he personally styled for her May wedding  to Kanye West - ensures that her locks are perfectly sculpted in every  shot with the help of the new Instant Texture Spray.

Indeed,  at one point, Jen laughs at just how hands-on he is being, telling the  camera: 'No time to take pictures, because he's constantly messing with  the hair... watch.'
              Behind-the-scenes with Jennifer Aniston at Living Proof shoot



 Simply stunning: The star is in her element in  the 57-second clip, in which she demonstrates her style in a number of  fashionable outfits as she twirls for the cameras






 
Team effort: Jen's personal hairstylist, Chris  McMillian, is on hand with a hairdryer in order to bring her famous  blonde tresses to life, expertly wielding the appliance just out of the  frame of the photographer's camera 






 
Picture-perfect:  The former Friends star has long been envied for her luscious long  locks, having made famous 'The Rachel' during her 10-year run in the  sitcom

As  well as plenty of close-ups of her long mane in the video, Jen also  shows off her stylish side, changing into a number of very different yet  equally fashionable ensembles.

From a simple white dress and cream blazer combo to a double denim look, she simple sizzles as 
she steps in front of the cameras, clearly in her element.

But  the most striking of all the outfits is a black pinstripe men's-style  blazer, which she appears to wear all by itself, her long and lean  tanned legs on full display in the revealing garment.





 
olden girl: The 45-year-old displays her long,  lean legs in a short white dress, slipping the accompanying cream blazer  off her shoulders to expose even more tanned skin







 

Oh the glamour! The actress looks bemused as  Chris gets to work on her locks, constantly running his fingers or a  large-barrelled brush through it to create plenty of volume

The  45-year-old  has her hair in a voluminous tousled style, running her  hand through her locks with one hand as the other stays planted in her  pocket.

Of course, what would a hair ad be without a little wind creating some interest?

And  as well as a wind machine being brought in to give her locks life,  Chris also stands just off to the side wielding a hairdryer as he blasts  her with the hot air to perfection.

Great rapport: At one point, she addresses the  camera as she jokes about how hands-on Chris is being, saying  lightheartedly, 'No time to take pictures, because he's constantly  messing with the hair... watch'
 As  well as Jen's appointment as Co-owner and Haircare Spokesperson, Chris  has been named the brand's Celebrity Hairstylist, the pair's long  history the perfect match for the company.

Jennifer  says of their partnership: 'Chris and I have worked together for years  and have always discussed doing something together that would be  innovative, fresh and have the actual science behind it.'







 
All angles covered: She looks gorgeous from every angle, the star having long perfected her movements in front of the camera





 
The perfect collaboration: The co-owner of the  haircare brand also acts as its celebrity spokesperson for obvious  reasons, her star power bringing plenty of attention to the company

No rest for the wicked! Chris, who signed on as  the company's official Celebrity Hairstylist, gets to work getting his  famous client ready for her onscreen appearance

For more visit the Living Proof website.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roofs-sexy-new-ad-campaign.html#ixzz3DlnHjtJX


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous in the latest photos.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Didn't she cut most of her hair off after a Brazilian treatment recently...?


----------



## scarlet555

Her face looks so full of injections she looks puffy in these last photos.


----------



## lulu212121

Thingofbeauty said:


> Didn't she cut most of her hair off after a Brazilian treatment recently...?


That's what I thought, too. I guess if Beyoncé can sell hair products so can she! lol!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

scarlet555 said:


> Her face looks so full of injections she looks puffy in these last photos.




I was thinking that too..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not sure if I'm even looking at the same photos you gals are, but I don't see a face full of fillers - the photos are full of movement and action focus that it's hard to really see that - at least IMO.


----------



## Swanky

Looks puffy in one pic to me, but mine does too if I'm at a bad angle.  I think she has temporary extensions for the shoot.


----------



## Jayne1

Her face has fillers again, it didn't have much in that movie she just made.  Am I the only one who actually saw that movie?  It was at the film festival.

You're not missing anything.  If you want to feel yucky, go watch Derailed again.

But yes, I see fillers once more.


----------



## Swanky

I never see her movies. . . . I am interested in some movie I've heard about very recently though.
I'll wait for it to be on HBO


----------



## Jayne1

I don't see them either but I had a bunch of film tickets for the festival and that was one of them.

Everyone talks about how bad she looks in the movie, but I thought she was still pretty. If you have a nice face, you have a nice face, and adding a scar and leaving off makeup doesn't hide the fact that she is a movie star.  IMO.


----------



## beachgirl38

I think she's beautiful. I don't think she uses fillers or if so it seems subtle.   She definately has a lot of extensions in that photo shoot because her hair is not that long.  If you look back a few weeks ago she has a below shoulder length thinner bob.  I do like the longer blonde hair on her though - she looks younger.


----------



## Lena186

beachgirl38 said:


> I think she's beautiful. I don't think she uses fillers or if so it seems subtle.   She definately has a lot of extensions in that photo shoot because her hair is not that long.  If you look back a few weeks ago she has a below shoulder length thinner bob.  I do like the longer blonde hair on her though - she looks younger.



I think she's good looking too, I like her


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

*'I don't pay any attention to the pressure!' Justin Theroux on how he and Jennifer Aniston are 'doing our own thing'*

Justin Theroux opened up about life with fiancee Jennifer Aniston and the pressure that comes along with it.
The 43-year-old actor told Australia's TV Week magazine that he couldn't be happier 'both personally and professionally.' 
But he added: 'However, there is this hum of pressure that - I can't stress enough - I just don't pay any attention to.'







No timetable: Justin Theroux, shwon in September in New York City, opened up about life with Jennifer Aniston in a recent interview with Australia's TV Week magazine

The famous couple announced their engagement in August 2012 but don't expect them to follow anyone else's timetable when it comes to getting married.
'But I am not going to let a tabloid tell me what to do. ...I'm not going to watch them tap their watch. What the hell are you telling me to do?' Justin said.

'We're just doing our own thing. We are completely happy, obviously, but we're not on anyone else's timeframe,' he added.






Own thing: Justin, shown with Jennifer in June in New York City, said they are 'completely happy'

He also said that life with Jennifer, 45, has been expansive.
'I think love in anyone's life creates expansion. And needless to say, it feels really good. So it's only enriched by life,' he gushed.
Justin has a starring role in HBO's drama series The Leftovers as Kevin Garvey Jr, the police chief of fictional Mapleton, New York.






Police chief: Justin is shown in a still from the June pilot episode of The Leftovers on HBO

The series takes place three years after a global Rapture-like event, called the Sudden Departure on the show, that caused the disappearance of about two percent of the world's population or 140 million people.
Justin was asked about how he relates to loss and grief on The Leftovers.
'I've lost good friends, I've lost family members. Then there's the obvious comparison, although I'm reluctant to compare a TV show to September 11. That event was, as a New Yorker, the first and hopefully last time I'll feel that sort of collective grief. It made that big city feel incredibly small,' he replied.

'We're loving the engagement': Justin Theroux on proposal...















New York native: Justin, shown last month in New York City, talked candidly about loss and grief

The Leftovers was renewed for a second season in August by HBO.
The writer of Hollywood hits such as Tropic Thunder, Iron Man 2 and Rock Of Ages also reflected on his career.
'My career has followed no particular path. As I'm sure you're aware, I have the dumbest career in the world as far as ''Yeah, I'll do that.'' I've really guideed myself on what is going to be the next fun thing to do, I don't think of it in terms of ''Will this be smart for my career?''', he said.






Happy couple: Justin and Jennifer, shown in June in New York City, have been engaged since August 2012



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2781776/I-don-t-pay-attention-pressure-Justin-Theroux-Jennifer-Aniston-doing-thing.html#ixzz3FN43J2p5


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Wow. Look at that ring sparkle!


----------



## TrinketTattle

This is the first time I notice how hot he really is.


----------



## Swanky

I think he's pretty handsome!  I'm a sucker for dark hair though!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston sports geek chic glasses as she steps for dinner... after fiance Justin Theroux is seen cruising around Bel Air on his motorbike*



She&#8217;s famed for playing the leading lady in romantic comedies.
But as she gears up for the release of new gritty drama Cake, Jennifer Aniston decided to kick back for a low-key evening at Red O Restaurant in West Hollywood, California, on Friday.
Dressed in a pair of rolled-up khaki jeans and a black blouse, the 45-year-old cut quite the laid-back figure as she made her way through the streets.






Keeping things simple: Jennifer Aniston decided to kick back for a low-key evening  at Red O Restaurant in West Hollywood, California, on Friday
The Friends star kept things simple with a pair of geek chic glasses, while keeping her facial features free from makeup.

Jennifer accessorised her style with a large designer handbag, a statement gold watch and comfy shoes as she flashed her glitzy diamond engagement ring.
The American starlet is set to play a woman suffering from depression after a tragic accident, according to People Magazine.






Geek chic: Dressed in a pair of rolled-up khaki jeans and a black blouse, the 45-year-old cut quite the laid-back figure as she made her way through the streets






So bling! The Friends star flashed her large engagement ring as she got into her waiting car






New role: The American starlet is set to play a woman suffering from depression after a tragic accident

Speaking about the role. she explained: 'It's awesome and liberating to let that all go.'
'And see yourself looking like that on a 50-foot screen,' she added.
Meanwhile, her fiancé Justin Theroux was pictured earlier in the day riding through the peaceful streets of Bel Air after taking to the road on his hefty motorbike.
The 43-year-old film director was certainly dressed in appropriate biking attire, with a slick leather jacket, a black helmet and chunky boots.





Cool rider: Justin Theroux was pictured earlier in the day riding through the peaceful streets of Bel Air after taking to the road on his hefty motorbike

Chilled: The 43-year-old film director was certainly dressed in appropriate biking attire, with a slick leather jacket, a black helmet and chunky boots
Justin Theroux calls fiancée Jennifer Aniston 'gorgeous'
Justin recently told Australia's TV Week magazine that he couldn't be happier 'both personally and professionally.'
But he added: 'However, there is this hum of pressure that - I can't stress enough - I just don't pay any attention to.'
The famous couple - announced their engagement in August 2012 &#8211; are in no rush to spill the beans about when their impending wedding will be.
'But I am not going to let a tabloid tell me what to do. ...I'm not going to watch them tap their watch. What the hell are you telling me to do?' Justin said.
'We're just doing our own thing. We are completely happy, obviously, but we're not on anyone else's timeframe,' he added.





Lovebirds: The famous couple announced their engagement in August 2012

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2789122/jennifer-aniston-sports-geek-chic-glasses-steps-dinner-fiance-justin-theroux-seen-cruising-bel-air-motorbike.html#ixzz3FrWjZZUg


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think Jen is the only person that loves army green camo pants as much as I do.


----------



## Lena186

I'm a big fan of army green pants too!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## AEGIS

how does he look every inch of 43 in one picture but 10 years younger in another?


----------



## Swanky

*No wonder she's smiling! Jennifer Aniston steps out amid Oscar buzz for new indie flick Cake *



She first graced our screens in Friends 20 years ago and hasn't been out of work since, but Jennifer Aniston has never been a contender in the Academy Awards race.
It seems her new indie film Cake could change things, however, if the stellar reviews are to be believed.
So it was no wonder the actress seemed in good spirits as she jumped into her car after enjoying a lunch at Tavern restaurant in Brentwood, California on Tuesday.






The future looks bright: Jennifer Aniston was smiling as she got into her car following a lunch date at Tavern restaurant in Brentwood, California on Tuesday

The rom-com favourite, who was Hollywood's third highest-paid actress between June 2013 and June 2014, opted for a low-key business look during her outing.

Jennifer wore a simple white shirt and jeans set off with pearl earrings and minimal make-up, and she popped on a pair of designer sunglasses.as soon as she hopped into the vehicle.
The star is clearly thrilled since her raw performance in Cake has already begun to stir up rumours of a possible Best Actress nomination. 






Oscar buzz: The 45-year-old actress is being tipped for a Best Actress nomination for her role in Cake







Hollywood's finest: The star was named the third highest actress of the last year in August, just after Sandra Bullock and Jennifer Lawrence  






Jennifer Aniston and Sam Worthington's new film Cake







According to Deadline, the film will hit theatres for one week in December in order to qualify for Academy Awards consideration, with a wider release set for January 2015. 
'When my life and producing partner Ben Barnz and I first read Cake just fourteen months ago, we knew we had to go to Jennifer Aniston. 
'It was the most obvious un-obvious choice &#8211; she&#8217;s mega-talented, but we&#8217;ve never seen the whole range of her extraordinary comic and dramatic abilities showcased in one role,' said the film's director and executive producer Daniel Barnz. 






Toning it down: The 45-year-old has received rave reviews for portraying a woman who suffers from chronic pain in the indie film

Cake is a departure for the usually glamourous 45-year-old, as she plays a dowdy woman that suffers from chronic pain and addiction issues.  
Her character finds herself falling for a recently widowed man played by Sam Worthington. 
The former Friends actress started generating Oscar buzz after the film received a rousing reception at the Toronto Film Festival in September. 






Ready for her closeup: Although not nominated, the former Friends star attended the Oscars in 2009

With the news of the independent drama's December release, Jennifer could finally garner the award that has so far eluded her very successful career.





Her date: If nominated, no doubt she'll bring fiancé Justin Theroux to the Oscars 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2812255/No-wonder-s-smiling-Jennifer-Aniston-steps-amid-Oscar-buzz-new-indie-flick-Cake.html#ixzz3HXdzwBs3


----------



## FreeSpirit71

How to win an Oscar: Take makeup off, uglify yourself, put in decent performance in "wrenching" part. Practice acceptance speech.

ie; Charlize Theron - "Monster", Halle Berry, "Monster's Ball, Daniel Day Lewis, "My Left Foot".


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What reviewer said she was Oscar worthy?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagOuttaHell said:


> What reviewer said she was Oscar worthy?



Her publicist...lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ohhhhh lol. 

I mean this article is doing the most.


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her publicist...lol





BagOuttaHell said:


> Ohhhhh lol.
> 
> I mean this article is doing the most.




:giggles:


----------



## LADC_chick

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her publicist...lol





FreeSpirit71 said:


> How to win an Oscar: Take makeup off, uglify yourself, put in decent performance in "wrenching" part. Practice acceptance speech.
> 
> ie; Charlize Theron - "Monster", Halle Berry, "Monster's Ball, Daniel Day Lewis, "My Left Foot".



Ha! to both of these posts.


----------



## Nathalya

FreeSpirit71 said:


> How to win an Oscar: Take makeup off, uglify yourself, put in decent performance in "wrenching" part. Practice acceptance speech.
> 
> ie; Charlize Theron - "Monster", Halle Berry, "Monster's Ball, Daniel Day Lewis, "My Left Foot".



Yes, pretty much. I just wanted to say this. smh


----------



## Jayne1

I think I am the only person to have seen that feel bad (as opposed to feel good) movie and have to say, she was quite satisfactory, but not brilliant.

Also, the movie was never picked up for distribution, none of the more mainstream studios wanted it, so the people who made it are distributing it. I don't know if that impacts the Academy when deciding who is going to be nominated though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The studio decides and then mounts an Oscar campaign for the pic ie rounds of interviews etc..sometimes ads in trade publications.

http://www.vulture.com/m/2013/02/five-oscar-tactics-hollywood-swears-will-work.html


----------



## Swanky

I don't go to the movies and see her stuff. I don't think I've seen any of her movies for the past 8ish years(?). But I'll watch this one.... when it hits cable. 

Did Matthew McConaughey get an Oscar or a nod for his transformation role?  Christian Bale?
I can't remember, I don't pay much attention to that stuff.


----------



## Jayne1

I didn't see it as a transformation, per se.  She just took off the makeup, toned down the beautiful blonde highlights and added a scar.  

It's not as if she wore a huge prosthetic nose and jowls and gained 30 pounds. You don't forget for one second you are looking at a movie scar. She was still pretty, IMO.

Nicole Kidman in The Hours was a physical transformation, for example, but not Aniston in this.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't go to the movies and see her stuff. I don't think I've seen any of her movies for the past 8ish years(?). But I'll watch this one.... when it hits cable.
> 
> Did Matthew McConaughey get an Oscar or a nod for his transformation role?  Christian Bale?
> I can't remember, I don't pay much attention to that stuff.



Yeah, Matthew won last year for Dallas Buyers Club.  
He's never looked the same after losing all that weight for his role.  Paid off though.


I have to say I REALLY enjoyed watching Charlize in Monster.  I think she gave an amazing & believable performance as Aileen & deserved the Oscar. Great movie.

Halle in Monster's Ball? Nope!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not arguing re: who was better or worse only that some roles are seen as "Oscar bait" and part of that stereotypically involves (for actresses) having a makeunder or transformation. For men...weight changes in either direction or a disability.

Some of them deserve Oscars, some don't.

Note: I'm not saying every nominee falls into that caregory by the way.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't go to the movies and see her stuff. I don't think I've seen any of her movies for the past 8ish years(?). But I'll watch this one.... when it hits cable.
> 
> Did Matthew McConaughey get an Oscar or a nod for his transformation role?  Christian Bale?
> I can't remember, I don't pay much attention to that stuff.


Christian Bale won supporting for The Fighter. I'm not sure if you're referring to that movie or The Machinist as his transformational role.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

McConaughey for Dallas Buyers Club.

Alright, alright, alright, alright.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't think Jen Aniston, without the makeup, has the range to win an Oscar. But if she's chasing one, striping off her makeup and playing an "ugly" role is the way to go.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure an Oscar is her goal TBH.   Her resume tells me differently.  But if she was to even get a nod, or even any real chatter about it, then it's gravy.  Good for her.
I posted the DM article, y'all know better than to read it!!  :lolots:
You scan it for facts and that all!


----------



## lazeny

I'll wait for Cake to be shown here but mostly because I'm a huge fan of Anna Kendrick.

I've never liked Jennifer Aniston and I find her acting range quite limited. She has comedic timing but I don't even find her funny in interviews. She's a beautiful woman sure, but that's it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sure an Oscar is her goal TBH.   Her resume tells me differently.  But if she was to even get a nod, or even any real chatter about it, then it's gravy.  Good for her.
> I posted the DM article, y'all know better than to read it!!  :lolots:
> You scan it for facts and that all!


I shall blame this entire discussion on you posting that Daily Fail article...lol &#128521;


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't think she's a good actress either. She's basically the same exact person in all her films, she's always Jen Aniston and not the character. She has nuances of herself in every role, therefore making her not believable.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think they all want to win an Oscar.


----------



## Singra

The problem with Aniston is that she never really took any risks, she's primarily a rom-com actress which is a position that has a very short shelf life. Cameron Diaz is in the same boat currently.

If she doesn't start doing these kinds of roles to broaden her repertoire she won't have many more opportunities. 

Maybe her management are trying to do for Aniston what Sandra Bullock has managed to do... I find Bullock very likeable but I wouldn't call her the best actress however after Gravity and a few of her other recent roles she's managed to reinvigorate her career to a degree.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Singra said:


> The problem with Aniston is that she never really took any risks, she's primarily a rom-com actress which is a position that has a very short shelf life. Cameron Diaz is in the same boat currently.
> 
> If she doesn't start doing these kinds of roles to broaden her repertoire she won't have many more opportunities.
> 
> Maybe her management are trying to do for Aniston what Sandra Bullock has managed to do... I find Bullock very likeable but I wouldn't call her the best actress however after Gravity and a few of her other recent roles she's managed to reinvigorate her career to a degree.


All good points.

The impression I've got from Jen (like we've sat down and discussed it, lol) is that she decided to get into acting, had an amazing stroke of luck with Friends, was able to branch over successfully into movies in a way the others never did. She seems to be living exactly the life she wants, is very rich, has managed to get to the point where she has very little compromises to make and enjoys her work. I'm not sure if I was in that position how much of a rush I'd be in to change that. She does different things, the haircare venture and smart water and she's involved in a number of charities so maybe that's where her change of routine and challenges come from


----------



## DivineMissM

Thingofbeauty said:


> All good points.
> 
> The impression I've got from Jen (like we've sat down and discussed it, lol) is that she decided to get into acting, had an amazing stroke of luck with Friends, was able to branch over successfully into movies in a way the others never did. S*he seems to be living exactly the life she wants, is very rich, has managed to get to the point where she has very little compromises to make and enjoys her work. *I'm not sure if I was in that position how much of a rush I'd be in to change that. She does different things, the haircare venture and smart water and she's involved in a number of charities so maybe that's where her change of routine and challenges come from



That's the impression I get too.  She does fun roles because...they're fun.  I don't think she's sitting at home between movies crying about her career.


----------



## Singra

^ Yup I would agree, I think you and Thingofbeauty are spot on...

I would also say that although she may not be invested in her acting career she is still better off with some kind of career than without one. Even someone like G Paltrow, who has invested heavily in an alternate life/career path, is better off with a Hollywood career than without (for the moment anyway). 

Aniston is nearing the end of the type of career she is invested in and although she still gets tons of traction from gossip news people can still forget her very quickly. It's still smart to keep your foot in the door and the best way to keep your future options open and maintain some kind of longevity is to work in a wide a range of roles as possible. 

Although I'm probably way off base... I still don't understand Aniston's staying power.


----------



## Docjeun

Singra said:


> ^ Yup I would agree, I think you and Thingofbeauty are spot on...
> 
> I would also say that although she may not be invested in her acting career she is still better off with some kind of career than without one. Even someone like G Paltrow, who has invested heavily in an alternate life/career path, is better off with a Hollywood career than without (for the moment anyway).
> 
> Aniston is nearing the end of the type of career she is invested in and although she still gets tons of traction from gossip news people can still forget her very quickly. It's still smart to keep your foot in the door and the best way to keep your future options open and maintain some kind of longevity is to work in a wide a range of roles as possible.
> 
> Although I'm probably way off base... I still don't understand Aniston's staying power.


Ditto!


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> Although I'm probably way off base... I still don't understand Aniston's staying power.


I don't understand it, either.

I guess it's that she's likeable and women relate to her.  What they relate, I have no idea.  Other than one little breakup, she's lead a pretty charmed life.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jayne1 said:


> I don't understand it, either.
> 
> I guess it's that she's likeable and women relate to her.  What they relate, I have no idea.  Other than one little breakup, she's lead a pretty charmed life.


It's the charmed life I like most about her. 

Plus I had the Rachel and got many compliments back in the day with it! 

She doesn't bother me and she isn't trying to sell me how perfect, sexy, amazing she is and how I need to change my life blah blah blah. 

I've never seen her drunk/sloppy and I've never heard of her being cruel. In this day and age of terribly behaved actors, that's a hell of a high standard to deliver


----------



## Swanky

^ Agreed, I can't hate either.


----------



## lulu212121

Singra said:


> ^ Yup I would agree, I think you and Thingofbeauty are spot on...
> 
> I would also say that although she may not be invested in her acting career she is still better off with some kind of career than without one. Even someone like G Paltrow, who has invested heavily in an alternate life/career path, is better off with a Hollywood career than without (for the moment anyway).
> 
> Aniston is nearing the end of the type of career she is invested in and although she still gets tons of traction from gossip news people can still forget her very quickly. It's still smart to keep your foot in the door and the best way to keep your future options open and maintain some kind of longevity is to work in a wide a range of roles as possible.
> 
> Although I'm probably way off base... *I still don't understand Aniston's staying power*.


I was wondering this as well. But... 


Thingofbeauty said:


> It's the charmed life I like most about her.
> 
> Plus I had the Rachel and got many compliments back in the day with it!
> 
> She doesn't bother me and she isn't trying to sell me how perfect, sexy, amazing she is and how I need to change my life blah blah blah.
> 
> I've never seen her drunk/sloppy and I've never heard of her being cruel. In this day and age of terribly behaved actors, that's a hell of a high standard to deliver


I agree! This must be why I'm not as bothered by her as I am others.


----------



## DivineMissM

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's the charmed life I like most about her.
> 
> Plus I had the Rachel and got many compliments back in the day with it!
> 
> She doesn't bother me and she isn't trying to sell me how perfect, sexy, amazing she is and how I need to change my life blah blah blah.
> 
> *I've never seen her drunk/sloppy and I've never heard of her being cruel. In this day and age of terribly behaved actors, that's a hell of a high standard to deliver[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes!  But she doesn't take herself too seriously either.  She just seems like a fun person.  Like someone a regular person could be friends with.  And I think that's why so many women love her.


----------



## Singra

I totally get why people find her likeable and she's not terrible at comedy but her sustained career is truly amazing considering there are and have been many likeable, agreeable, frequently more talented actors that have struggled to maintain a career for as long as she has. 

I guess it's the combination of well maintained body/face/hair, good looks, agreeable personality and most importantly a dramatic tabloid narrative that distinguish her from the people that fell by the wayside.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good point Singra. Her dramatic narrative in the gossip mags (whether pushed by her and her team or just a vicious cycle of gossip feeding upon itself) has definitely contributed to her staying relevant.

And she played a very popular  character on a hugely popular sitcom.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Singra said:


> I totally get why people find her likeable and she's not terrible at comedy but her sustained career is truly amazing considering there are and have been many likeable, agreeable, frequently more talented actors that have struggled to maintain a career for as long as she has.
> 
> I guess it's the combination of well maintained body/face/hair, good looks, agreeable personality and most importantly a dramatic tabloid narrative that distinguish her from the people that fell by the wayside.


Oh that definitely helped


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> I totally get why people find her likeable and she's not terrible at comedy but her sustained career is truly amazing considering there are and have been many likeable, agreeable, frequently more talented actors that have struggled to maintain a career for as long as she has.
> 
> I guess it's the combination of well maintained body/face/hair, good looks, agreeable personality and most importantly a dramatic tabloid narrative that distinguish her from the people that fell by the wayside.


First claim to fame -- her hair

Second claim to fame -- Brad

Third claim to fame -- _the best _publicist, Stephen Huvane.


----------



## Swanky

*'It was dreamy not wearing makeup': Jennifer Aniston, 45, looks like a flawless California girl as she describes working on new drama Cake *
*
* 
She's used to sitting in a make-up chair most working days of her life.
But Jennifer Aniston didn't have to wear even a smidge of lipstick in her latest indie movie, Cake - and she loved it.
'It was so fabulous, and so dreamy and so empowering and liberating,' the 45-year-old said at a Q&A during Deadline's The Contenders series at the DGA Theater in Los Angeles, on Saturday.








Having her Cake and eating it too: Jennifer Aniston looked gorgeous at a Q&A for her new movie at the DGA Theater in Los Angeles on Saturday

The star, best known for her turn as Rachel in long-running hit comedy Friends, said the only time she had to wear face paint for her downbeat role during the 25-day shoot in Los Angeles was when they 'put scars on my face.'
In fact Jennifer didn't appear to have much make-up on for the Q&A, allowing her natural beauty to shine through.
The beautiful actress looked the image of casual chic in a black baggy jumper with a V-neck, blue skinny jeans and boots. 






Casual chic: The 45-year-old, pictured with Cake screenwriter Patrick Tobin, said of her make-up free role in the indie movie, 'It was so fabulous, and so dreamy and so empowering and liberating'





Natural beauty: The honey blonde didn't appear to be wearing much make-up for her appearance, allowing her natural beauty to shine through 

Her hair has been lightened since her brunette Rachel days to a honey blonde but the style is very similar. 
Jennifer was a surprise extra guest at Deadline's event, turning up with Cake director Daniel Barnz and screenwriter Patrick Tobin.
'It&#8217;s our little love project, she said. 'When I read the script, I was ready to disappear.'

Jennifer Aniston goes bare-faced on set of new film Cake











Getting her meds: In Cake, Jennifer's character is haunted by the ghost of a woman from her chronic pain support group who committed suicide

She plays Claire, who becomes fascinated by the suicide of a woman in her chronic pain support group. 
As she uncovers the details of Nina's suicide and develops a relationship with dead woman's husband, she is haunted by Nina's ghost and grapples with her own personal tragedy, according to IMDB.
Barnz discovered the script while judging a screenplay contest.  
The Emmy and Golden Globe winner also made a plea to keep film production in California: 'This is our industry, we should be able to make our movies here.' 




 
Defying the years: The star doesn't seem to have aged since playing Rachel in NBC's hit sitcom Friends that ran from 1994 to 2004

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bes-working-new-drama-Cake.html#ixzz3HxcvN4qC


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She wears the h3ll out of a pair of jeans, that's for sure.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'It was so fabulous, and so dreamy and so empowering and liberating'

Uhh, which one is it? Lol...


----------



## Swanky

It has to be only one? 
I'm sure sitting in makeup for hours and the touch up is a PITA.  I can imagine foregoing hair and makeup is more than 1 positive thing, lol!


----------



## Swanky

*Fresh-faced Jennifer Aniston looks rejuvenated and relaxed as she enjoys a day of pampering at the spa*


She  recently revealed that it was 'so fabulous and so dreamy' to not have to  wear any make-up on the set of her upcoming movie Cake.
But  Jennifer Aniston, 45, proved that she's still very much a fan of  pampering as she was spotted enjoying a spa day in Los Angeles recently.
The former Friends star was seen looking fresh-faced as she stepped out of the luxury Carasoin Day Spa & Skin Clinic.






 


Rejuvenated: Jennifer Aniston was spotted enjoying a day of pampering Carasoin Day Spa & Skin Clinic in Los Angeles recently                
 





With  her blonde tresses resting on her shoulders, the actress looked relaxed  as she made her way out of the spa, which offers such treatments as a  $275 cryogenic stem cell facial.




Jennifer  sported a casual look for her day of pampering, opting to wear a white  sleeveless top with a pair of loose-fitting black trousers.
She  slipped her freshly manicured toes into a pair of black flip-flops,  while she framed her face with a pair of fashionable oversized  sunglasses.




 


Fresh-faced: The former Friends star looked fresh-faced as she emerged from the luxury spa

              Justin Theroux calls fiancée Jennifer Aniston 'gorgeous'



 




The blonde beauty toted a stylish yellow leather purse as she juggled two bags of products from the luxury spa.
Jennifer,  engaged to Justin Theroux, recently revealed that she didn't have to  wear even a smidge of lipstick in her latest indie movie, Cake - and she  loved it.
'It was so fabulous, and so dreamy and so empowering and liberating,' she said at a Q&A during Deadline's The Contenders series at the DGA Theater in Los Angeles, on Saturday.




 


Casual: The actress was casually dressed in a white tank top with lose-fitting black trousers

              Behind-the-scenes with Jennifer Aniston at Living Proof shoot

 




The  star said the only time she had to wear face paint for her downbeat role  during the 25-day shoot in Los Angeles was when they 'put scars on my  face'.
In  the movie - set to go on limited release next month - she plays Claire,  who becomes fascinated by the suicide of Nina (Anna Kendrick) from her  chronic pain support group.
As  she uncovers the details of Nina's suicide and develops a relationship  with dead woman's husband, she is haunted by Nina's ghost and grapples  with her own personal tragedy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-enjoys-day-pampering-spa.html#ixzz3I0vYsfSk 
​


----------



## Jayne1

You mean it's not just Aveeno that makes her skin so radiant? :giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

If Brad had left her for a lesser known woman, she would not have the career she has today. She should thank them


----------



## peppermintpatty

AEGIS said:


> If Brad had left her for a lesser known woman, she would not have the career she has today. She should thank them



I am sure she does. Thank you Brad for being my husband errrr ummm cheater, and thank you skeletor, serial cheater (Laura Dern anyone???), errrrrr ummmm saint Angie who sleeps with a married man. Woman go through this and have since the beginning of time, it's just these two people are beautiful on the outside, have money, and shout their good deeds from the roof tops. So they get a pass. What Jen is no doubtably thanking  her lucky stars over is that she didn't have kids with Brad and hey if it helped her career- good for her. She deserved better- every woman does. Disturbing that women don't seem to stand up for women. If you are in a relationship it's simple, end it, and then move on. No harm, no foul, no owing thanks to your ex and his new love interest for your career. Goodness know's Jen owe's it all to the 2 of them!!!!! Last thing, I am sure Jen could give a sh_t about is what you or I think  She is pretty, great body, successful career, rich, in what seems to be a good relationship. She isn't hurting anyone, she's made a nice life and lifestyle despite getting dumped on- I say good for her. Oh and just like every other celeb who promotes a product of one sort or another ( Brad- Chanel (ouch!!!!) (Thank Goodness for Gisele!!!) and Angie (St. John), that's all they wear or use whatever!!!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Holy shizzballs!  This "feud" is going to exist until the end of time - on blogs and the Net. I'm pretty sure the two woman actually involved have moved passed it 

It reminds me of this scene from Romy and Michele's High School Reunion re the neverending feud- *not.*


----------



## Lena186

IMO nobody owes anybody anything in Jen's case, she works hard and takes good care of her look and so, that's why she's where she is right now. The breakup was long time ago and everybody took their own path since then. I'm happy for Jen she deserves all the happiness, she's just minding her own business, enjoying life and not hurting anyone


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

I think they BOTH capitalized at the time, personally, but I'm never not surprised when it comes up again. . . . it's been years, Brad can't forever be responsible for her success today! lol!


----------



## peppermintpatty

swanky mama of three said:


> thoughtcatalog.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/44037-anderson-cooper-oh-my-god-gif-ioik.gif?w=1140&h=741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think they both capitalized at the time, personally, but i'm never not surprised when it comes up again. . . . It's been years, brad can't forever be responsible for her success today! Lol!



+1


----------



## Pursejoy9

AEGIS said:


> If Brad had left her for a lesser known woman, she would not have the career she has today. She should thank them



x She may not be the most talented person out there but neither are the other two and the publicity did and does a lot for them all. Being jealous and envious of her enormous wealth from a middling career shouldn't be limited to her.


----------



## L etoile

I think she's famous because she's not a "perfect" beauty, thus women can relate to her. Think of people like her, Sarah Jessica Parker, Kate Winslet, Emma Stone, etc. They're non-threatening, relatable, and they're probably somehwat successful because of that. Women can relate to them more than Angelina, for example. Most women don't want to see romantic comedies scarring Miranda Kerr or Adriana Lima. If Jennifer was a classic beauty, she probably wouldn't be as successful IMO.


----------



## Gums11

lulu212121 said:


> I was wondering this as well. But...
> 
> I agree! This must be why I'm not as bothered by her as I am others.


She has a production company.  She makes her own movies and her company makes movies that other stars star in.  She is aower house business woman.  She created a brand and a company.  She no longer relies on her looks.  She is The Boss


----------



## Lena186

IMO anjelina is not prettier than Jen. They both are good looking in a different way. One has a nicer body another has nicer eyes...etc.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

Why do they have to be compared?  Can't they both be successful women in their own right? oy. . .


----------



## Lena186

I agree. I don't understand the constant favoritism or comparison as if one has to be pretty, or successful or the perfect female, the other is not?! Why not agree that Jen has her fans or supporters and Anj has hers too? It wasn't the first or last breakup of all times, and IMO Brad Pitt is not the only man alive, Like if he chooses a lady, then she must've been the winner! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's like comparing apples and oranges. They are both very different women.


----------



## Swanky

Verah.  And things work out for a reason, clearly Brad and Jen were not meant to be. . .


----------



## berrydiva

Sheesh. If it wasn't Angie, it was going to be someone else. He obviously wants kids and Jen obviously doesn't; that doesn't make good paring. Some relationships don't work out no matter how much people want them to or how relatable the woman is to other women. I would think if they can move on so should other people too, no?


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayne1 said:


> First claim to fame -- her hair
> 
> Second claim to fame -- Brad
> 
> Third claim to fame -- _the best _publicist, Stephen Huvane.



So being a member of the cast of a hit comedy series (where she was one-half of one of the most favorite couples in TV history), that ran for 10 years and continues to run in syndication, and is as loved today as it was when it went off the air ten years ago - a role for which she won an Emmy - had nothing to do with her fame, huh? OK.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> If Brad had left her for a lesser known woman, she would not have the career she has today. She should thank them



Yep. She was at her height during Friends, and then it ended and her personal life sadly went to shambles right after. The timing was convenient professionally as she did awful movies after Friends. Had she not had this scandal to keep her in the public eye and play victim about (not denigrating it by any means, I am sure it was very painful) but she could have chosen not to speak of it. Instead she milked it and didn't keep quiet about it. She dated a string of men after and it kept her in the public eye as "poor Jen can't find love" blah blah. She seemingly used her personal life to keep herself famous. Her movies are nothing to write home about.


----------



## bisbee

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yep. She was at her height during Friends, and then it ended and her personal life sadly went to shambles right after. The timing was convenient professionally as she did awful movies after Friends. Had she not had this scandal to keep her in the public eye and play victim about (not denigrating it by any means, I am sure it was very painful) but she could have chosen not to speak of it. Instead she milked it and didn't keep quiet about it. She dated a string of men after and it kept her in the public eye as "poor Jen can't find love" blah blah. She seemingly used her personal life to keep herself famous. Her movies are nothing to write home about.



And here we are, discussing her looks, her relationship, her movies, bad as they may be, her failed marriage ad nauseum...you included.  Seems like she's been pretty successful to me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bisbee said:


> And here we are, discussing her looks, her relationship, her movies, bad as they may be, her failed marriage ad nauseum...you included.  Seems like she's been pretty successful to me.



I know, I never said she is not successful


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't find her good looking, but she does look well taken care of and seems friendly.


----------



## nycmom

I'm honestly curious for those that believe this is all calculated...other than that first Vanity Fair piece soon after their split how has Aniston and her team kept up the "poor Jen" narrative? To me it has always felt like a role others have expected her to play and the focus of their coverage (still not married? dumped again? no children?) while in the interviews I have read at least the only time Pitt is mentioned is by someone else, she never brings him up, and she aways claims to be happy with her life.


----------



## Swanky

^ITA. . .  then again I'm not cynical or over-analytical of things.  But  I'm not seeing this martyr being described {not to mention I couldn't care less}.  I'm more surprised that  people can't let it go, lol!


----------



## nycmom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^ITA. . .  then again I'm not cynical or over-analytical of things.  But  I'm not seeing this martyr being described {not to mention I couldn't care less}.  I'm more surprised that  people can't let it go, lol!



Lol and you of all people know I am both cynical and over analytical and yet I still don't see it as calculated or perpetrated by her


----------



## Swanky

Lol!!!


----------



## AEGIS

peppermintpatty said:


> I am sure she does. Thank you Brad for being my husband errrr ummm cheater, and thank you skeletor, serial cheater (Laura Dern anyone???), errrrrr ummmm saint Angie who sleeps with a married man. Woman go through this and have since the beginning of time, it's just these two people are beautiful on the outside, have money, and shout their good deeds from the roof tops. So they get a pass. What Jen is no doubtably thanking  her lucky stars over is that she didn't have kids with Brad and hey if it helped her career- good for her. She deserved better- every woman does. Disturbing that women don't seem to stand up for women. If you are in a relationship it's simple, end it, and then move on. No harm, no foul, no owing thanks to your ex and his new love interest for your career. Goodness know's Jen owe's it all to the 2 of them!!!!! Last thing, I am sure Jen could give a sh_t about is what you or I think  She is pretty, great body, successful career, rich, in what seems to be a good relationship. She isn't hurting anyone, she's made a nice life and lifestyle despite getting dumped on- I say good for her. Oh and just like every other celeb who promotes a product of one sort or another ( Brad- Chanel (ouch!!!!) (Thank Goodness for Gisele!!!) and Angie (St. John), that's all they wear or use whatever!!!!!!




Calm down. No need for that essay.I was being a bit tongue in cheek/sarcastic.  But anyway I just meant that sometimes something that seems just awful can actually help you in the long run.  It is what it is.  Making the best out of a bad situation.  Nothing wrong w/that.

And when people say she never brings up Brad but is asked about it, managers/actors get a list of questions before interviews.  She could stop those questions all together but hasn't yet.


----------



## Swanky

When is the last time she really discussed him?
I just don't really hear her saying anything more than he says.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

While I think at times Jen's PR team may have played into a little...for the most part these stories always seem to me to be feeding off each other, ie; much ado about nothing. The gossip rags were/are hoping for their dreams of a catfight to be true.


----------



## Swanky

We'll never know.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well there's "not knowing" and then there's seeing signs of them feeding the tabloids as well (by the way, I'm not throwing shade on JA - it's just common knowledge that certain mags get their information direct from a celeb's PR team - they _all_ do it).

Example: Life after Brad - she's moving on! in People Magazine.

Or the one about needing to go to therapy that she gave to Glamour

Jen has chosen to speak out about it herself ie the Vanity Fair interview in 2008 - from there the tabloids took it and ran.

Now, having said that, I _will _say that most of the interviews where she spoke out were after the rather insensitive interview Brad Pitt gave to Esquire magazine, including a very lengthy interview she gave to Diane Sawyer (you can YT it).

But yeah, both sides have used the media. It's the way Hollywood keeps their images in tact. It's just the game 

*Edit:* I don't understand the talk that Jen's marriage is what made her famous. She was huge with_ Friends_ already. Their coupling did cause a stir (I remember the media went nuts after they were spotted at a concert) but she was definitely already a media darling.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh I thought she had given another interview about her hair.


----------



## Swanky

We're talking about nearly a decade ago. . . 
And it's opinion, that it's her PR IMO, because some of us aren't seeing what you/others see with that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

True enough. But I'm not criticising Jen. Let's be clear.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well there's "not knowing" and then there's seeing signs of them feeding the tabloids as well (by the way, I'm not throwing shade on JA - it's just common knowledge that certain mags get their information direct from a celeb's PR team - they _all_ do it).
> 
> Example: Life after Brad - she's moving on! in People Magazine.
> 
> Or the one about needing to go to therapy that she gave to Glamour
> 
> Jen has chosen to speak out about it herself ie the Vanity Fair interview in 2008 - from there the tabloids took it and ran.
> 
> Now, having said that, I _will _say that most of the interviews where she spoke out were after the rather insensitive interview Brad Pitt gave to Esquire magazine, including a very lengthy interview she gave to Diane Sawyer (you can YT it).
> 
> But yeah, both sides have used the media. It's the way Hollywood keeps their images in tact. It's just the game
> 
> *Edit:* I don't understand the talk that Jen's marriage is what made her famous. She was huge with_ Friends_ already. Their coupling did cause a stir (I remember the media went nuts after they were spotted at a concert) but she was definitely already a media darling.


Completely agree -- including the part about being a media darling with Friends&#8230; but the challenge, once the show is over, is to stay relevant.  Just being cute, with good hair, isn't enough and she wasn't making good movies that people flocked to&#8230;

JA&#8217;s career is a business and as I&#8217;ve said many times, she has the best and most hardworking publicist in the business&#8230; Stephen Huvane.

Everything he does is calculated, because he needs her to stay relevant, post Brad split and post TV ending.  Babies and engagements, that&#8217;s his go-to, at the moment.  He wrote the narrative for her, but she agreed to it, of course.


----------



## Swanky

FreeSpirit71 said:


> True enough. But I'm not criticising Jen. Let's be clear.


But you claim it's bashing when someone else commented that they think AJ made a movie as a hobby? 

I just don't see why they have to forever be compared or given props for being successful individually.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But you claim it's bashing when someone else commented that they think AJ made a movie as a hobby?
> 
> I just don't see why they have to forever be compared or given props for being successful individually.



I think you'd better go back and look at that thread, Swanky. I'm not the one who used the word "bashing".  I did think (and write) that it was humorous someone should call a woman directing a multi-million dollar movie a "hobby"..


----------



## Swanky

You agreed w/ the post 

I don't think it's a hobby either, but I was referring to you agreeing that people were bashing her.  No one bashed her, people weren't really even being very critical IMO.  I questioned when she was retiring as I'd remembered it being a "thing".

And again, both chicas are great and successful in their own right and I'm mad at myself for getting sucked back into this Jen vs Anj vortex!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You agreed w/ the post
> 
> I don't think it's a hobby either, but I was referring to you agreeing that people were bashing her.  No one bashed her, people weren't really even being very critical IMO.  I questioned when she was retiring as I'd remembered it being a "thing".
> 
> And again, both chicas are great and successful in their own right *and I'm mad at myself for getting sucked back into this Jen vs Anj vortex!*
> 
> img.pandawhale.com/76925-Emma-Stone-Ugh-Reaction-Gif-wKpI.gif



I hear ya! 






I didn't agree with the wording, more the sentiment but I _did_ think people were being hypercritical. 

I shall speak of X vs X no more.


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  It's a vortex I tell you!


----------



## Grace123

I've not read or head her speak of Pitt in eons, but oddly he manages to bring her up when he has a movie to promote. He just did it again during a bit in "Between Two Ferns," promoting whatever new war movie he has now. Same old shtick: Jen, Clooney and I love being a Dad. 

So who needs who to stay relevant? &#128516;


----------



## peppermintpatty

AEGIS said:


> Calm down. No need for that essay.I was being a bit tongue in cheek/sarcastic.  But anyway I just meant that sometimes something that seems just awful can actually help you in the long run.  It is what it is.  Making the best out of a bad situation.  Nothing wrong w/that.
> 
> And when people say she never brings up Brad but is asked about it, managers/actors get a list of questions before interviews.  She could stop those questions all together but hasn't yet.



I am calm  It's not like my post was that long- I know there isn't anyone on here that is the post length police  I really am curious for all of those that defend or see it as making the best out of bad situation, have you or a loved one had a spouse cheat on you. Is that how you are able to dismiss it so easily. I think Jen showed a huge amount of class. It is awful to be cheated on by someone who is suppose to love you let alone have it all play out in the media. As far as her not stopping the questions, Jen did a talk show shortly after their split and 2 of her friends joined her for support. It was made clear no questions on that subject. The interviewer Still went there and the friends of Jen were not happy. Lastly it is amazing to me how some of you seem to have Steve Huvane on speed dial.  It's as if you know his every move!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

^ I do know someone who has a longstanding relationship with famous people, PR, magazines and photographers.  That's why I always pay attention to the narrative that is written for certain celebs. Its fun to watch how they leverage something when there&#8217;s a commodity to move and sell.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Been on the A List for 20 years, I do not believe she cannot dictate the questions in an interview.


----------



## nycmom

Of course her publicist could declare no questions about Pitt or Jolie but if I was on her team I'd advise against that strategy because when the info inevitably leaks, and it always does, her refusal to even talk about them becomes the new story in itself (she's a diva! petty! still traumatized! etc etc etc).


----------



## Dawn72

Grace123 said:


> I've not read or head her speak of Pitt in eons, but oddly he manages to bring her up when he has a movie to promote. He just did it again during a bit in "Between Two Ferns," promoting whatever new war movie he has now. Same old shtick: Jen, Clooney and I love being a Dad.
> 
> So who needs who to stay relevant? &#128516;



Do you have a link to this? Wanna see him talk abt Jen, Clooney & being a dad &#9786;


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> Completely agree -- including the part about being a media darling with Friends but the challenge, once the show is over, is to stay relevant.  Just being cute, with good hair, isn't enough and she wasn't making good movies that people flocked to
> 
> JAs career is a business and as Ive said many times, she has the best and most hardworking publicist in the business Stephen Huvane.
> 
> Everything he does is calculated, because he needs her to stay relevant, post Brad split and post TV ending.  Babies and engagements, thats his go-to, at the moment.  He wrote the narrative for her, but she agreed to it, of course.



I believe Huvane works closely with People mag, and they orchestra the covers when she has a movie to promote. The "Jen moving on after Brad" one comes to mind, so does the "5 years after Brad" when she was promoting something with Gerard Butler, and the "Jen's hot new man" (referring to Paul Sculfor) and the Vogue interview she did talking about Angie, and so on and forth. Nobody recalls seeing Heidi Bivens doing the same...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dawn72 said:


> Do you have a link to this? Wanna see him talk abt Jen, Clooney & being a dad &#9786;



A bit of a stretch to say he was discussing since this was a Funny or Die parody.

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/83609486f9/between-two-ferns-with-zach-galifianakis-brad-pitt


----------



## Pursejoy9

I'm sorry, why are so many personal attack posts being allowed through when my barely mentioned question was edited. Are the moderators allowing some people leeway and not others? If all the posts on the last few pages were not bashing each other  directly than I don't know what is. I am just VERY confused as to what constitutes acceptable bashing others and what doesn't if all these posts are allowed?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Who is making personal attacks? I don't see any...


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I believe Huvane works closely with People mag, and they orchestra the covers when she has a movie to promote. The "Jen moving on after Brad" one comes to mind, so does the "5 years after Brad" when she was promoting something with Gerard Butler, and the "Jen's hot new man" (referring to Paul Sculfor) and the Vogue interview she did talking about Angie, and so on and forth. Nobody recalls seeing Heidi Bivens doing the same&#8230;


Exactly. Some of those PR people are worth every penny the celebs pay them.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

peppermintpatty said:


> I am calm  It's not like my post was that long- I know there isn't anyone on here that is the post length police  I really am curious for all of those that defend or see it as making the best out of bad situation, have you or a loved one had a spouse cheat on you. Is that how you are able to dismiss it so easily. I think Jen showed a huge amount of class. It is awful to be cheated on by someone who is suppose to love you let alone have it all play out in the media. As far as her not stopping the questions, Jen did a talk show shortly after their split and 2 of her friends joined her for support. It was made clear no questions on that subject. The interviewer Still went there and the friends of Jen were not happy. Lastly it is amazing to me how some of you seem to have Steve Huvane on speed dial.  It's as if you know his every move!!!!



And yet Jen broke up a 14 year relationship, too. My main point I was trying to make was that Jennifer rode a huge wave of  sympathy back then, and still does to a small extent. Mainly to  keep her in the public eye as her movies aren't much. Yet, Heidi  is not famous, neither was she part of Hollywood's "Golden Couple" nor was she "America's favorite Friend" as Aniston had the image of. I think that's why she and Justin getting together, and her being a homewrecker in turn is omitted entirely from the public eye as it's "Jen" who may be at  fault. There are parallels between the relationships. And Brad  and (mostly) Angelina were villified (because she was unconventional, had the vials, kissed her brother, was known for being eccentric etc)  and called every name in the book, Justin and Jen are "so cute together." She has her public image to thank for this, and for that, her publicist and the "poor Jen" persona.


----------



## Grace123

Dawn72 said:


> Do you have a link to this? Wanna see him talk abt Jen, Clooney & being a dad &#9786;




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnF-zTrHvGs


----------



## Dawn72

BagOuttaHell said:


> A bit of a stretch to say he was discussing since this was a Funny or Die parody.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/83609486f9/between-two-ferns-with-zach-galifianakis-brad-pitt






Grace123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnF-zTrHvGs



OMG that's hilarious! Is this a regular interview format?


----------



## Swanky

I've seen no personal bashing. Please report it if you see it as we can't catch everything.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> A bit of a stretch to say he was discussing since this was a Funny or Die parody.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/83609486f9/between-two-ferns-with-zach-galifianakis-brad-pitt




Jen did a segment on this show and didn't say squat about him. He managed to work her into his segment and like others have said here, Brad most likely had control over what the content of the bit would include. Soooo?? &#128536;


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Grace123 said:


> Jen did a segment on this show and didn't say squat about him. He managed to work her into his segment and like others have said here, Brad most likely had control over what the content of the bit would include. Soooo?? &#55357;&#56856;



lol. He didn't say squat about her either. 

My point will always be this about Aniston and her PR machine. If she wanted to stop talking about her uterus (or her hair lol)  for the last 20 years she could certainly do so. Publicists shut ish down all the time. That is their job. And she has one of the best. Lolita Grande has been around for 5 mintues and this little wretch is already telling everyone what she will not discuss.


----------



## Swanky

Lawd. . .  can folks agree to disagree?


----------



## Lena186

I can understand when someone is cheated on or hurt by someone to say it out loud,personally I would keep it to myself but they are well-known people, so I totally understand and I wouldn't judge her at all if she really talked about her wound! Just saying 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> A bit of a stretch to say he was discussing since this was a Funny or Die parody.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/83609486f9/between-two-ferns-with-zach-galifianakis-brad-pitt


So funny!!!

Brad allowed himself to be made fun of regarding everything, including being called a sh!tty actor and not getting a tan because he lives in his wife's shadow, so I think he had a good sense of humour about the whole thing.

Plus, his comedic timing is excellent.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol. He didn't say squat about her either.
> 
> 
> 
> My point will always be this about Aniston and her PR machine. If she wanted to stop talking about her uterus (or her hair lol)  for the last 20 years she could certainly do so. Publicists shut ish down all the time. That is their job. And she has one of the best. Lolita Grande has been around for 5 mintues and this little wretch is already telling everyone what she will not discuss.




Omg, a huge part of the skit WAS about her!! Lol I guess I didn't realize that he had to speak her name for it to count. Hahaha sorry for my mistake. &#128561;


----------



## zen1965

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But you claim it's bashing when someone else commented that they think AJ made a movie as a hobby?
> 
> I just don't see why they have to forever be compared or given props for being successful individually.



I used the term "bashing". And yeah, I thought some comments were hyper critical of AJ at point. However, I never mentioned Jen in that context. 
Why boggles my mind is that you see the need to reiterate my comment repeatedly first in AJ's thread, now here. How about just moving on?


----------



## Swanky

I have moved on, lol! 
Incidentally, twice isn't "repeatedly reiterating" and I was simply asking where she was being bashed is all.  Perhaps you could move on since it was 5+ days ago


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Man. Even I will admit Jen isn't worth this


----------



## Grace123

Agh, what would we do without these celebs to talk about?? &#128516;


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Grace123 said:


> Omg, a huge part of the skit WAS about her!! Lol I guess I didn't realize that he had to speak her name for it to count. Hahaha sorry for my mistake. &#128561;



Ok. (Shrug) I can't watch for a 3x. It wasn't that funny to me.


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston flaunts her 8-carat engagement ring and her toned legs while at Variety's Actors on Actors taping*

Jennifer Aniston made sure to put her engagement ring and her toned legs on full display while taping day one of Variety's Actors on Actors in Los Angeles Saturday.
The Life of Crime actress looked fresh and fit in the white sleeveless mini-dress and silver Louboutin pumps.
It's  been two and a half years since the 45-year-old's fiancé Justin Theroux  popped the question with the bauble thought to be an 8-carat radiant  cut diamond estimated around $500,000.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ety-s-Actors-Actors-taping.html#ixzz3IZBxUPKC 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Both Jennifer and Emily look amazing.


----------



## Swanky

She's flaunting her ring? Lol!
Her legs are amazing, she looks healthy!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's flaunting her ring? Lol!
> Her legs are amazing, she looks healthy!


Yes. She does. And it's so refreshing to see. She just always looks happy and sounds appreciative of her life and opportunities.


----------



## Chanel522

Very pretty dress!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. I sometimes forget she has good legs.


----------



## Lena186

Yes she does have great figure


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mimi2000

Is there anything else we could talk about JA besides her hair, babies and her ex husband? I'm just bored at this point.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

We're talking about her legs, ring and dress 

She keeps her business to herself which I like a great deal.

But we could also talk about the vast amount of charity work she does without speaking about it, such as her support of medical research, paediatric cancer and gay and lesbian rights.


----------



## Swanky

Why visit if you're bored?  News is posted about her roles, her interviews, her appearance, her engagement, people not liking her, etc. . . :shrgs:


----------



## Lena186

I think these things are more than enough, she doesn't need a scandal so that we can talk about it I honestly appreciate how someone can be that personal and shows only what she/he likes to show. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lena186 said:


> I think these things are more than enough, she doesn't need a scandal so that we can talk about it I honestly appreciate how someone can be that personal and shows only what she/he likes to show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Amen


----------



## Swanky

lol!  This is true. . .


----------



## Grace123

Thingofbeauty said:


> We're talking about her legs, ring and dress
> 
> She keeps her business to herself which I like a great deal.
> 
> But we could also talk about the vast amount of charity work she does without speaking about it, such as her support of medical research, paediatric cancer and gay and lesbian rights.




A celeb who doesn't use charity work for photo opps or personal recognition is a rare and welcome occurrence.


----------



## iluvmybags

Mimi2000 said:


> Is there anything else we could talk about JA besides her hair, babies and her ex husband? I'm just bored at this point.




Then why are you here? There are literally hundreds of other threads on tPF where I'm sure you won't be bored.  I don't understand why people open threads & actively participate in the conversation when they have no interest in the subject of the thread


----------



## NicolesCloset

The dress! Love it


----------



## Mimi2000

iluvmybags said:


> Then why are you here? There are literally hundreds of other threads on tPF where I'm sure you won't be bored.  I don't understand why people open threads & actively participate in the conversation when they have no interest in the subject of the thread



I go to JA's thread from time to time to see if there is any new news about a movie or what not. I do like some of her rom com movies. She may never win an award on the comedy movies she does but I like her in most of them. I just made a comment about being bored because if you actually go back on this thread of hers, most of the comments are about the 3 things I mentioned and let's not forget Angie comparisons. That is all.


----------



## Jayne1

Mimi2000 said:


> I go to JA's thread from time to time to see if there is any new news about a movie or what not. I do like some of her rom com movies. She may never win an award on the comedy movies she does but I like her in most of them. I just made a comment about being bored because if you actually go back on this thread of hers, most of the comments are about the 3 things I mentioned and let's not forget Angie comparisons. That is all.


Kinda true.   You have a good point.

The conversation does get back to how she looks and a few body parts, such as legs, hair and eyes (that's me, I like the colour of her eyes) and why won't she make a movie people want to pay to see.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I thought people are free to post wherever they want? Why must she defend herself posting here?


----------



## iluvmybags

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I thought people are free to post wherever they want? Why must she defend herself posting here?



No one has to defend themselves.  I just don't understand why people who claim to have such a strong dislike for a celebrity go into their thread and post about how much they dislike them or how bored they are, or how talentless they are.  I can think many celebs I can't stand, that have threads near the top of the forum constantly and I've never opened them once.  Is it just to stir up trouble? Pi$$ off the people who actually like the celeb?  I just don't get it.  I wouldn't waste my time posting in a thread I found boring (or take the time commenting on how bored I am), so I guess I'm just really confused when I see it happen. Its like these threads aren't really for "fans" they're just a place where people can go and make fun of celebrities.  I've also seen people who do post positive comments and its almost like they're attacked for liking a celebrity and have to explain WHY they like someone. 

As for the comments about her clothes and hair and the way she looks, its almost always made by people who claim they don't like her or don't see her movies or don't understand her popularity, so of course they're not talking about her movies.

I happen to like Jennifer Aniston, but I haven't seen many of her more recent movies mainly because I don't go to the show that often or watch movies on cable or via streamed services.  But the next time I do, I'll make sure I come here and post my thoughts on the movie/her performance so the conversation moves away from her looks and popularity and towards her work!


----------



## Bentley1

Meh, these threads aren't for "fans" they are for everyone because they are GOSSIP threads, not fan threads.

I think it's odd the poster was called out multiple times for stating they were "bored" w the JA topics. JA topics ARE stale, for the most part. That's the point of these threads, to post what's on our minds about these celebs, not to attack and pick at each other's posts.


----------



## Grace123

Bentley1 said:


> Meh, these threads aren't for "fans" they are for everyone because they are GOSSIP threads, not fan threads.
> 
> I think it's odd the poster was called out multiple times for stating they were "bored" w the JA topics. JA topics ARE stale, for the most part. That's the point of these threads, to post what's on our minds about these celebs, not to attack and pick at each other's posts.




So then this means this should hold true for any celeb thread, right?


----------



## Swanky

No one has to defend themselves and of course, anyone can post anywhere. 
She complained about the conversation being boring, people responded.  I don't think anyone said she or anyone cannot post - just asked why bother?  It happens in a lot of threads - people complain and other ask why they keep reading if they don't like it


----------



## Bentley1

Grace123 said:


> So then this means this should hold true for any celeb thread, right?




Yep. As mentioned in my original post.


----------



## Mimi2000

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I thought people are free to post wherever they want? Why must she defend herself posting here?



Thank you!

It's not a "bother" to read through these threads. It's not like it's a 400 page novel!  Anyone can post but poster beware if your opinion differs. You will be flamed.


----------



## Swanky

I see all kinds of opinions in this thread {and other threads}, people liking her, disliking her, making fun of her, complimenting her or accusing her of things. . .  I don't see anyone being offensive or anything though 
I apologize if my comment about it made someone feel bad, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## Mimi2000

iluvmybags said:


> No one has to defend themselves.  I just don't understand why people who claim to have such a strong dislike for a celebrity go into their thread and post about how much they dislike them or how bored they are, or how talentless they are.  I can think many celebs I can't stand, that have threads near the top of the forum constantly and I've never opened them once.  Is it just to stir up trouble? Pi$$ off the people who actually like the celeb?  I just don't get it.  I wouldn't waste my time posting in a thread I found boring (or take the time commenting on how bored I am), so I guess I'm just really confused when I see it happen. Its like these threads aren't really for "fans" they're just a place where people can go and make fun of celebrities.  I've also seen people who do post positive comments and its almost like they're attacked for liking a celebrity and have to explain WHY they like someone.
> 
> You got all that from my original post?
> 
> 
> 
> As for the comments about her clothes and hair and the way she looks, its almost always made by people who claim they don't like her or don't see her movies or don't understand her popularity, so of course they're not talking about her movies.
> 
> If this is true, she must have a lot of haters on this thread. 90% of what I've read so far are just what you mentioned. That is sad as I think she is a nice person. I have not heard any bad behavior from her.
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to like Jennifer Aniston, but I haven't seen many of her more recent movies mainly because I don't go to the show that often or watch movies on cable or via streamed services.  But the next time I do, I'll make sure I come here and post my thoughts on the movie/her performance so the conversation moves away from her looks and popularity and towards her work!



I like her too. It's just her thread topics are just one cycle of the things I mentioned on my original post that got me flamed. I don't really go to her thread as much anymore but the few times I did, it's just the same topics that has been talked about since her divorce from BP. Doesn't she have a hobby, charity work, new movie, even makeup that we could talk about instead of the tired issues? Sorry I commented in between your posts. I'm on my iPad and clueless how to use it.


----------



## Jalulia

iluvmybags said:


> No one has to defend themselves.  I just don't understand why people who claim to have such a strong dislike for a celebrity go into their thread and post about how much they dislike them or how bored they are, or how talentless they are.  I can think many celebs I can't stand, that have threads near the top of the forum constantly and I've never opened them once.  Is it just to stir up trouble? Pi$$ off the people who actually like the celeb?  I just don't get it.  I wouldn't waste my time posting in a thread I found boring (or take the time commenting on how bored I am), so I guess I'm just really confused when I see it happen. Its like these threads aren't really for "fans" they're just a place where people can go and make fun of celebrities.  I've also seen people who do post positive comments and its almost like they're attacked for liking a celebrity and have to explain WHY they like someone.



This is true regarding every celebrity site I've been to. I don't care that people voice an opinion about not liking someone. What I fail to understand is why those same people continue posting in the threads of the celebrities they don't like to say the same things over and over, unless they're intentionally stirring the pot.

I don't waste that much energy on people I don't like.

Also, I don't quite get the hatred over Jennifer. For the most part, she strikes me as a pretty harmless person.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, there's news on Jen, I posted it, but people seem to gloss over that and continue rehashing other things. . . People are welcome to help post the news and photos if they want a change of topic in here


----------



## Swanky

I'll keep posting news, lol!

*Jennifer Aniston Couldn't 'Get Enough' of Her Role as a Dirty Dentist
*
Jennifer Aniston may be America's sweetheart, but she admits she loved getting down and dirty &#8211; really dirty &#8211; in Horrible Bosses 2. 

"She's a hard one to let go of," Aniston told reporters Monday about reprising her role as Julia, the sex-obsessed, naughty-mouthed dentist who finds herself in a sexual addiction support group in the new comedy that opens Nov. 26. "I didn't get enough of her! It was too quick. It was just like a little In-N-Out Burger." 

Aniston, 45 &#8211; who reunited three years later with costars Jason Bateman, Charlie Day, Jason Sudeikis and Jamie Foxx for the sequel &#8211; said she even found a certain comfort zone with her character's salty language and love of the double entendre. 

"I find it extremely entertaining the way she speaks," says Aniston. "I don't really think that to her she's saying anything inappropriate. For her it's describing the ingredients to a wonderful soufflé, or 'What are we going to be doing this weekend?' " 

However, the actress, who is garnering Oscar buzz for her role in Cake, balked at one line that was so filthy she couldn't bring herself to deliver it. 

"It was the one thing I didn't say! Imagine how bad it must've been if I had said, 'I can't say it'," she told reporters. "Either it was so bad, or I just really didn't understand it, which was probably the case." 

Another line Aniston didn't say? "I do." 

"I haven't read this week what's happening with us," Aniston joked with Extra when asked if she and fiancé Justin Theroux had eloped. "I have to look into it." 

http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-justin-theroux


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston: My 40s Have Been 'More Fun Than I Can Remember'
*





Jennifer Aniston on the cover of Harper's Bazaar
MELVIN SOKOLSKY FOR HARPERS BAZAAR

Jennifer Aniston says her 40s have been more than fabulous  they've provided her with incredible clarity. 

"I've had more fun post-40 than I can remember," says Aniston, 45, who rocks a sexy white, backless look on the cover and inside the December/January issue of Harper's Bazaar, which hits newsstands Nov. 25. "From a work point of view, a physical point of view, a psychotherapeutic point of view." 

Continues the Horrible Bosses 2 star on aging: "When am I supposed to freak out? When am I supposed to feel like, 'Oh, my knee! Oh, ouch!' I dont feel any of those things! ... The past wasn't 'less than.' It was extremely important to my growth as a woman." 

That has certainly been the case personally and professionally. 

Aniston is already garnering Oscar buzz for her role as a caustic, depressed, drug-addicted woman suffering from chronic pain in Cake, and her romance with fiancé Justin Theroux is sweeter than ever. 

"He's one of the most humble, decent human beings. He's not an ***," Aniston says of The Leftovers star. "He's not like some of our friends who are young and up-and-coming and they hit celebrity, and all of a sudden you're like, 'Oh! You're different. Now you don't say hi to people?' " 

Continues Aniston: "It's almost impossible to get bored with one another. We've tried so hard! And even that's interesting because his eyes are so pretty, but we can entertain ourselves and talk about endless things, which is pretty great." 

Aniston says she knows it's not easy to date the brand that is "Jen." 

"He's just been doing it so graciously and gracefully, and it's a strange ballpark to walk into," she tells Bazaar. "He's a pretty realized person." 

Explains Aniston: "But if you take the law of attraction, if you only love yourself 70 percent, that's what's going to come back to you. So you fill up that 30 percent, then all of a sudden there's this pure, good love standing right in front of you. Then you realize, 'Oh, this can be easy! It doesn't have to be so hard.' " 

And she can see that clearly now, despite eyesight that Aniston says "is s---" and perhaps the one drawback to aging. 

"I don't live to work; I really do work to live. I love my home, I love my dogs, I love my friends, I love the simplicity of watching a sunset," says Aniston, who walks her three dogs, Dolly, Sophie and Clyde, around her Los Angeles hilltop property every morning. "There are moments when you have to stop and pinch yourself and go, 'I'm here. I did something good.' " 






http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-aniston-aging-justin-theroux


----------



## Mimi2000

Loved the first one. I'm sure to watch when the second one comes out. She has very good comedic timing. Thank you for posting swanky. I would post but I suck at using my iPad. Virtually clueless on how to post articles, photos on here. I can't be bothered with my laptop anymore.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'll keep posting news, lol!
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston Couldn't 'Get Enough' of Her Role as a Dirty Dentist
> *
> Jennifer Aniston may be America's sweetheart, but she admits she loved getting down and dirty  really dirty  in Horrible Bosses 2.
> 
> "She's a hard one to let go of," Aniston told reporters Monday about reprising her role as Julia, the sex-obsessed, naughty-mouthed dentist who finds herself in a sexual addiction support group in the new comedy that opens Nov. 26. "I didn't get enough of her! It was too quick. It was just like a little In-N-Out Burger."
> 
> Aniston, 45  who reunited three years later with costars Jason Bateman, Charlie Day, Jason Sudeikis and Jamie Foxx for the sequel  said she even found a certain comfort zone with her character's salty language and love of the double entendre.
> 
> "I find it extremely entertaining the way she speaks," says Aniston. "I don't really think that to her she's saying anything inappropriate. For her it's describing the ingredients to a wonderful soufflé, or 'What are we going to be doing this weekend?' "
> 
> However, the actress, who is garnering Oscar buzz for her role in Cake, balked at one line that was so filthy she couldn't bring herself to deliver it.
> 
> "It was the one thing I didn't say! Imagine how bad it must've been if I had said, 'I can't say it'," she told reporters. "Either it was so bad, or I just really didn't understand it, which was probably the case."
> 
> Another line Aniston didn't say? "I do."
> 
> "I haven't read this week what's happening with us," Aniston joked with Extra when asked if she and fiancé Justin Theroux had eloped. "I have to look into it."
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-justin-theroux


I hope the second one is good. I actually quite enjoyed Horrible Bosses so I hope this doesn't become like The Hangover


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston: Nothing But Blue Skies*

*She's lived in a bubble of fame, but with an acclaimed new role, a  risqué comedy, and a great romance, Jennifer Aniston is flying. Plus,  see the full fashion shoot here.*

 	 			 			 	  	 		 			 		 			 				 					Jennifer Aniston's house, which she shares with her fiancé,  Justin Theroux, is set high up on a sunny hill overlooking Los Angeles.  It's large and compound-like, befitting a star of Aniston's shininess in  the Hollywood orbit. But it is also, and very distinctly, a home. There  are oversize cushions and throws on the slouchy couch, high-chic  Jacques Adnet chairs ("they're the most comfortable chairs in the  room!"), a Buddha you could high-five.
 Aniston comes racing in from the kitchen, a jazzy blur in trim white  jeans, a navy T-shirt, and taupe wedges. She loves this house, loves  houses in general&#8212;renovating, doing them up, making a home. "It's what I  love to do," she says. "It's a great outlet for me, a hobby, if you  will." The next plan is to renovate Theroux's apartment in downtown  Manhattan. "I've got to get my hands on something because I can't sit  still." She adds with a verbal wink,"I mean, I haven't done anything  since June, for Chrissake."
Related Story: Jennifer Aniston: The Fashion Shoot
 While Aniston characterizes herself as having a "healthy amount of  ambition," she says, "I don't live to work; I really do work to live. I  love my home, I love my dogs, I love my friends, I love the simplicity  of watching a sunset." She walks her three dogs, Dolly, Sophie, and  Clyde around the property every morning. "There are moments when you  have to stop and pinch yourself and go, 'I'm here,' " she adds. "I did  something good."
 So, yes, everybody, Jen is good. Jen is great, in fact. Read her a  recent magazine headline titled YOU CAN STOP WORRYING ABOUT JENNIFER  ANISTON NOW, and she responds drily, "Oh, thank God. Am I finally all  right?"
 The Narrative. You know the one. After a decade the narrative has  finally gotten old. "I think people are starting to feel like, Are we  that stupid?" she says. "It's like how many times can Deidre Hall die  on _Days of Our Lives_ and they bring her back to life?  Eventually they're going to be like, 'Guys, she can't do that! She can't  die and come back to life and now she's possessed.' Seriously. How many  times can I be out there in the world, enjoying my life, and yet the  narrative is 'Poor, Sorry, Sad in Love Jen' &#8230; whatever the stupid  headline is."
 The story that has taken its place is simple: Aniston, frankly,  doesn't "give a ****." She pauses. "It's the detachment from it. There  was a part of me that used to get very upset. I was guilty of getting  too up in arms about stuff that wasn't real, phantom boxing with  something that's not even there. Now I'd rather just focus on people and  things that are here, happening, and what's yet to come. My friends, my  family, wonderful people I work with. We know what the real is."
"Oh, thank god," She says drily. "Am I finally all right?"​ Aniston's "real" is taking her to new places. She has just returned  from the Toronto Film Festival, where her performance in the new drama _Cake_ is  the unequivocal best of her career, with the words "standing ovation"  and "Oscar?" being bandied about. Of the role, where she plays a caustic  woman suffering from chronic pain, she says: "It was the most  challenging part I've ever done, and also one of the most rewarding and  fulfilling. There was struggle involved." Aniston could very easily surf  on rom-coms for the rest of her life. "Ha! That sounds like a terribly  boring existence," she says. "I love doing comedies, though. It takes  skill to bring that joy." Of_Cake,_ she observes, "You know, I  don't know if I would have been able to do it five or 10 years ago. But I  was ready to challenge myself."
 The performance required that Aniston not only forgo makeup entirely  but also have scars applied to her face, have greasy hair, and wear  bulky clothes. "I remember the first day of shooting when I had to be  outside, and it was not my most appealing look, it was kind of horrific.  But I had this weird freedom. Now I'm like, 'Well, it doesn't get worse  than that.' You have to not care, because I was starting to feel very  isolated and trapped because I didn't want someone to get a stupid  picture or whatever."


----------



## Swanky

Personal security, of course, can breed a sense of adventure. "There  is absolutely something to feeling so full and safe in life," she says.  "It's been an amazing decade of really looking inward and exploring all  of the avenues that exist inside. Sometimes they're fabulous and  sometimes they're dark and sometimes they're confusing, and who knows? I  think if you get to a certain point, you're ready to tap into something  emotionally and put it out there. And it is very vulnerable, and it's a  little scary, but what's the point if you don't give yourself a little  boo every once in a while?"
 Daniel Barnz, _Cake_'s director, has said he wanted to work  with Aniston "because we had to cast somebody who you can forgive  immediately." After all, she could probably go punch someone in the face  and people would just "get it." "Ah, there are some people I would  punch," she says wryly. "I'd do that to a paparazzo probably."
 However, Aniston is "a forgiving person," she says. "I absolutely am.  I think it's extremely important to forgive. Otherwise it just builds  up like toxic waste. There's nothing worse than holding a grudge.  Listen, people can do unforgivable things, but you have to let it go and  say, 'Look, we're all human beings. We make mistakes.' To hold any kind  of resentment is like taking rat poison and waiting for the rat to  die."
On Theroux: "He's one of the most humble, decent human beings. He's not an ***."​ I'm having some Brie," Aniston says, jumping up and wrangling a dog  off my lap. Talk turns to the movie business. Ask who her creative crush  is and her answer is swift: "Justin Theroux. Not only is he a great  actor but he's one of the best comedy writers out there. _And_ he directs and paints murals." She lets out a racy laugh. "And I just think it's so _attractive_ to  be that good at so many things and to have no ego. He's one of the most  humble, decent human beings. He's not an ***. He's not like some of our  friends who are young and up-and-coming and they hit celebrity, and all  of a sudden you're like, 'Oh! You're different. Now you don't say hi to  people?' "
 Aniston and Theroux originally met "when he was writing on _Tropic Thunder._ We were just buddies, and then buddies through_Wanderlust_ [the  2012 comedy, in which they costarred]." Now, she continues, "it's  almost impossible to get bored with one another. We've tried so hard!  And even that's interesting because his eyes are so pretty, but we can  entertain ourselves and talk about endless things, which is pretty  great."
 She also credits Theroux with grace in handling the attention that  comes with dating the world's proprietary "Jen." "He's just been doing  it so graciously and gracefully, and it's a strange ballpark to walk  into. He's in his body, for sure. He's a pretty realized person." She  flips back to his career. "But he's been doing this for 20 years."
 Of the overwrought 40s, Aniston, 45, observes, "When am I supposed to  freak out? When am I supposed to feel like, 'Oh, my knee! Oh, ouch!' I  don't feel any of those things! I feel like our aging marker needs to be  rejiggered. I heard Halle Berry refer to her pregnancy at 47 as a  'geriatric pregnancy,' which is ridiculous! It's insulting. Obviously,  as women we've evolved." She laughs. "My eyesight is ****, though. I  already was nearsighted, but now I can't see anything."
 Apart from everything, with more clarity: "I've had more fun post-40  than I can remember," Aniston says. "From a work point of view, a  physical point of view, a psychotherapeutic point of view." She credits  her girlfriends, some of more than three decades, for whom she'd "go to  the wall. I'm a pretty good judge of character, shall I say." Before  Theroux, Aniston took a break from dating. "It really helped me get to a  place where I was more comfortable with myself, truly ready for love  and for a partner." She continues, "The past wasn't 'less than.' It was  extremely important to my growth as a woman. But if you take the law of  attraction, if you only love yourself 70 percent, that's what's going to  come back to you. So you fill up that 30 percent, then all of a sudden  there's this pure, good love standing right in front of you. Then you  realize, 'Oh, this can be easy! It doesn't have to be so hard.' "
 The rest of the year will see Aniston launch into promotion for _Horrible Bosses 2,_ out  now, in which she reprises her role as a perverted dentist. "It's more  hysterical than the first one, and probably a bit darker," she says. _Cake_ was a challenging, dark, deep role, and this was just full-on, like a big ice cream sundae." _Cake_ will  be released before the end of the year, so there's a potential awards  season to navigate too. "You know, people loved our little film," she  says. "That was pretty humbling."
 Aniston will, of course, dress for the occasion. Today she's sporting  a pair of amethyst earrings: "These are Ted Muehling that my sweetheart  got me." Theroux, he of the storied motorbike and leather, has great  taste. "He can buy me jeans! I've never had a man be able to buy me  jeans." Theroux's urbanity plus Aniston's sunniness equals "ebony and  ivory, or tawny and ebony! That's another song altogether."
 Finally, and most important, Jennifer Aniston's hair remains  incredible. "It's a little darker than normal," she says, giving it a  shake, "which I'm liking, actually." Both professionally and personally,  going darker is Aniston's best look yet. "But you know," she adds with a  smile, "it's just my hair."
*This article originally appeared in the December 2014 issue of Harper's BAZAAR. 
*
*http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/jennifer-aniston-1214
*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I've only watched a handful of her movies, and I don't even watch movies that much anymore, but I'm kind of interested in Cake. I like the premise. I wish I could see a movie that really shows her acting ability, which I think she has. I enjoyed Derailed and Good Girl but I actually would put The Break Up as an example of her doing something a bit different. It was a comedy yes but the sadness and hurt of the breakdown of the relationship was very well portrayed I thought.

I think people have painted her in a particular light over the years and she seems comfortable going along with it. I suspect because it gives her a great deal of privacy. Talking about her hair or not having cellulite allows the person to write an easy interview and keeps her business her business. I can't fault her for that. I feel so saturated with information about so many actors out there that it's quite turned me off movies to a large extent.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the new photo's. 

I liked her in The Breakup - it was so depressing though. She was good as a free spirit in Along Came Polly.


----------



## Lena186

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Love the new photo's.
> 
> I liked her in The Breakup - it was so depressing though. She was good as a free spirit in Along Came Polly.



For some reason I thought the breakup should've had another actor instead of Vince Vaughn, not sure why! Pardon it's not a criticism of his acting skills. But I just couldn't see them together!
Along cam Polly was a good one!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

I don't know if I saw Polly, but I liked Derailed and the Break Up - yes it was depressing!  Loved Office Space.
Not sure if I've seen anything since.


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> I've only watched a handful of her movies, and I don't even watch movies that much anymore,* but I'm kind of interested in Cake. I like the premise*. I wish I could see a movie that really shows her acting ability, which I think she has. I enjoyed Derailed and Good Girl but I actually would put The Break Up as an example of her doing something a bit different. It was a comedy yes but the sadness and hurt of the breakdown of the relationship was very well portrayed I thought.


I saw that movie at the Film Festival (free, it wasn't something I would pay for because it's such a feel bad movie) and she's good, not great, but the movie itself is such a downer.  Her character is just so darn self-seeking, with nothing else going on to make us care for her, it wasn't pleasant to watch.

FYI -- you're warned&#8230;


----------



## Swanky

Doesn't sound like her usual movies!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

&#8230;sounds like the perfect date movie then


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Brings Justin Theroux to London For Her 'Horrible Bosses 2' Promo Work! *






*Jennifer Aniston* walks a few steps behind her love *Justin Theroux* as they arrive in London, England on Tuesday (November 11).
 The adorable couple was joined by her _Horrible Bosses 2_ cast  *Jason Bateman*, *Jason Sudeikis*, and *Charlie Day*. The cast will be doing some promo work in town ahead of their release date on November 26  the day before Thanksgiving!
_Horrible Bosses 2_ reunites the cast and follows Dale, Kurt  and Nick as they decide to start their own business. Things dont go as  planned because of a slick investor, prompting the trio to pull off a  harebrained and misguided kidnapping scheme.


----------



## Mimi2000

I liked her in The Good Girl. Her acting in that movie was one of her best imo.The Object of My Affection is pretty good too. I like her and Paul Rudd. I hope they make another movie together.

I hope they do some group interviews in some talk shows. The whole cast of Horrible Bosses would make for a hilarious interview. It doesn't hurt that Jason Bateman is easy on the eye also.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Squashes Justin Theroux Elopement Rumors *





*Jennifer Aniston* and her fiance *Justin Theroux* hold hands while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Monday (November 10) in Los Angeles.
 Over the weekend, the 45-year-old actress and the 43-year-old actor were all dressed up while hitting the _Academy Of Motion Picture Arts And Sciences 2014 Governors Awards_ in Hollywood.

*Jennifer* recently addressed rumors that she and *Justin* were planning to elope at the beach.
 Oh, I dont surf. Thats gonna suck, *Jennifer* shared to _Extra_.


----------



## Grace123

She looks so cute in those glasses.


----------



## CCfor C

Well, I've said it before, but I love her ring! So simple and "earthy"...I find it refreshing after a lot of gaudy bling...

She looks great and seems really happy in her life now!! And I LOVE her style...


----------



## iluvmybags

Mimi2000 said:


> I liked her in The Good Girl. Her acting in that movie was one of her best imo.The Object of My Affection is pretty good too. I like her and Paul Rudd. I hope they make another movie together.
> 
> I hope they do some group interviews in some talk shows. The whole cast of Horrible Bosses would make for a hilarious interview. It doesn't hurt that Jason Bateman is easy on the eye also.



I was actually going to post the exact same thing! 
I also really liked her in The Good Girl, and The Object of my Affection is one of those movies I almost always watch if its on and I'm looking for something on cable.  I always wondered if that part helped him land the role on FRIENDS, or if it was just a coincidence that they worked together (FYI, I loved Paul Rudd on FRIENDS and had always wished they brought him in sooner and gave him a bigger role!).
The other movie I really liked was Picture Perfect. And even though I like Marley & Me, I could only watch that movie once!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmm...it seems I like more of her films than I thought. I love _The Object of My Affection_. I actually own that one and _Picture Perfect_ is really funny.

Paul Rudd is my funny man crush. I adore him.


----------



## Mimi2000

iluvmybags said:


> I was actually going to post the exact same thing!
> I also really liked her in The Good Girl, and The Object of my Affection is one of those movies I almost always watch if its on and I'm looking for something on cable.  I always wondered if that part helped him land the role on FRIENDS, or if it was just a coincidence that they worked together (FYI, I loved Paul Rudd on FRIENDS and had always wished they brought him in sooner and gave him a bigger role!).
> The other movie I really liked was Picture Perfect. And even though I like Marley & Me, I could only watch that movie once!



I don't remember Paul Rudd in Friends. Did he have a recurring role or just a guest appearance? Idk how I missed that since I've had a crush on him since forever. He's geeky in an adorable way. 
 I cried when I watched Marley & Me so I don't think I want to watch that again.


----------



## iluvmybags

Mimi2000 said:


> I don't remember Paul Rudd in Friends. Did he have a recurring role or just a guest appearance? Idk how I missed that since I've had a crush on him since forever. He's geeky in an adorable way.
> I cried when I watched Marley & Me so I don't think I want to watch that again.



He played Mike the last two seasons - a blind date that Joey setup for Phoebe that led to marriage (the Ping Pong game in Barbados is one of my favorite scenes from the last season - and when Mike changed his name to "Crap Bag" and Phoebe changed her name to "Princess Consuela Banana Hammock"  Mike had the best line, "You do know what a Banana Hammock is, don't you? Its a speedo!"  )


----------



## Jalulia

Mimi2000 said:


> The Object of My Affection is pretty good too. I like her and Paul Rudd. I hope they make another movie together.



I enjoyed that movie too. I think that she and Paul have chemistry. I'd be up for them making another movie together.

Oh, and I completely agree about Jason Bateman. I used to have a serious crush on him and he's aged really well.


----------



## dr.pepper

I saw Horrible Bosses WAY after it came out on HBO one random Saturday. I am not the dumb comedy type and would have never seen this movie if someone asked me to but it was hilarious and I will see HB2 in theaters!

I also find her boring street style very cool and always have. 

I remember ages ago she mentioned she wore the same cargo pants every time she went out because wearing the same thing deters paparazzi. 

Major nosy question, but does anyone know about her upbringing/past? She mentions therapy A LOT in interviews. I'm a major believer of going to therapy when life is good because that prepares you for when life is bad but I've always wondered if it's fame that trips her up, the divorce or what.


----------



## Jalulia

dr.pepper said:


> Major nosy question, but does anyone know about her upbringing/past? She mentions therapy A LOT in interviews. I'm a major believer of going to therapy when life is good because that prepares you for when life is bad but I've always wondered if it's fame that trips her up, the divorce or what.



I think her parents' divorce and tempestuous relationship with her mother have to do with how she's turned out. Her mother wrote about her in a book and I believe her mother was very critical of her physical appearance. Her mother used to be a model, iirc.


----------



## berrydiva

CCfor C said:


> Well, I've said it before, but I love her ring! *So simple and "earthy"*...I find it refreshing after a lot of gaudy bling...
> 
> She looks great and seems really happy in her life now!! And I LOVE her style...


I've been searching for the right word to describe her ring! "Earthy" is so on point. I've been calling it raw but that didn't really capture the feel of it. I'm a fan of her ring too...it grew on me. It's beautiful.


----------



## iluvmybags

Mimi2000 said:


> I liked her in The Good Girl. Her acting in that movie was one of her best imo.The Object of My Affection is pretty good too. I like her and Paul Rudd. I hope they make another movie together.
> 
> I hope they do some group interviews in some talk shows. The whole cast of Horrible Bosses would make for a hilarious interview. It doesn't hurt that Jason Bateman is easy on the eye also.






Jalulia said:


> I enjoyed that movie too. I think that she and Paul have chemistry. I'd be up for them making another movie together.
> 
> Oh, and I completely agree about Jason Bateman. I used to have a serious crush on him and he's aged really well.



I was surprised given that they did do a movie together and seem to play well opposite one another, that they didn't have many scenes together on FRIENDS.  Most of his scenes were opposite Phoebe or Monica, the guys or the whole group together, but I don't remember any scenes or exchanges of dialogue between Rachel & Mike.

She just did an interview for Access Hollywood, and she talked about playing opposite Jason Bateman again.  She said they've known each other for years and that he's like a brother to her.  She also said that she's good friends with his wife - anyone know who he's married to?

That's another thing I really like about Jen Aniston - she has a circle of girlfriends that she's been friends with for years, and they do things together and talk and make jokes like REAL people do with their friends.  It never seems phony or showy, like she friends with someone just for the sake of SAYING she's friends with someone, KWIM?


----------



## Mimi2000

^^^

He's married to Amanda Anka, Paul Anka's daughter. I first saw him on The Hogan Family and has had a crush on him since. Sorry off topic. 

Maybe that's why I totally forgot about Paul Rudd on Friends. He would have had better screen time with JA. They do have great chemistry.


----------



## Grace123

I loved her in "Office Space," as well as several others already mentioned here. I never watched "Friends" when it was actually on so maybe that's why I don't get the Rachel vibe in her movie work. I did watch "Seinfeld" like a religion, lol, and Julia will always be Elaine to me, no matter what else she's in.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston shows off her sexy curves in plunging sheaf dress for Horrible Bosses 2 premiere in London*

She's finally settled down with the man of her dreams.
And 45-year-old Jennifer Aniston is now happier to relax her tough, muscular physique for something more feminine.
Jennifer,  who's engaged to marry Justin Theroux, flaunted her new-found curves in  an elegant Antonio Berardi sheaf dress on Wednesday night, walking the  red carpet at the Horrible Bosses 2 premiere.

The  actress reprises her role as sex-obsessed Julia Harris in the follow-up  film, naturally opting for a killer look for the movie opener in  London's Leicester Square.
Paying  homage to bad bosses all over the world once again, the second  installment sees the original threesome Dale, Kurt and Nick follow up  their mission to kill their managers by starting their own business.
Dentist  Julia, allows Jennifer to leave her girl-next-door image behind once  again and adopt her inner sexual deviant for a second time.  





 
New-found curves: Jennifer looked like she had a softer silhouette than in recent years

              Jennifer Aniston returns in scene from Horrible Bosses 2





 

Sex-obsessed: Jennifer's character in  Horrible Bosses is sexual deviant Julia Harris, who's back for a second  time to ruin her employees' lives

In  a suitably scandalous fashion on Wednesday night, Jennifer paired pin  point heels with a thigh high split to show off her slim pins and  highlighted a new curvature to her middle in the skintight little black  number.
Sweeping  her poker straight locks over one shoulder, Jennifer drew attention to a  fuller cleavage with a flash of red in her neckline. 
She showed off her oversized engagement rock with a hand on one hip paying tribute to her absent 43-year-old beau.





 


Paying tribute: Jennifer showed off her Norman tattoo, a tribute to her dog, as she stepped out in sexy pin point heels

Now  happily coupled up, Jennifer opened up about post-40 life in a magazine  interview this week, admitting that she was having the most fun yet.
She  told Harper's Bazaar this week: 'I've had more fun post-40 than I can  remember. From a work point of view, a physical point of view, a  psychotherapeutic point of view.'
This side of 40, Jennifer has enjoyed roles in We're The Millers, Wanderlust and He's Just Not That Into You. 

Every one wanted a piece of the stunning Friends star during the midweek premiere
Despite it being a damp evening, Jennifer didn't rush along the carpet and savoured time with fans

Jennifer,  who stopped to sign fan pictures on the red carpet, had acted alongside  Horrible Bosses star Jason Sudeikis in We're The Millers only two years  ago.
Jason plays Kurt Buckman in the Horrible Bosses sequel, playing the character for a second time alongside Aniston.
He brought along his stunning fiancee Olivia Wilde, who almost upstaged leading lady Jennifer in a similar black gown.




 


Taking the time: Jennifer signed pictures and stopped for photographs outside the premiere

Friends fans: Waiting outside in the cold were a gaggle of teens and young women who wanted a moment with Jennifer 

Olivia  only gave birth to the couple's first child in April but she shone on  the arm of her moviestar beau, looking sleek in the floor-sweeping,  cut-out gown.
With a panel showing her skin at the middle, the mum-of-one looked toned, as if she'd snapped back into her pre-baby physique.
Jason,  meanwhile, donned a checkered three-piece suit, making sure he stood  out as the main man alongside co-stars Jason Bateman and Charlie Day.




 


Smiling brightly: Jennifer was the stand out star of the evening, also accompanied by Olivia Wilde







 


Owning it: Not carrying a bag, the engaged starlet managed to attract the attention to just her frame






 

A social media storm: Jennifer was captured from every angle as she walked the blue strip

The four piece, including Aniston, posed for pictures inside the London Odeon cinema on Wednesday.
Jason  had grown his hair out but looked equally sharp in a metallic grey  suit, while Charlie appeared rugged with full facial hair.
Jason  and Jennifer, who have played a faux husband and wife in the past, had  obvious chemistry on the red carpet, giggling in front of the cameras.




 
Happy days: Jason Bateman, Charlie Day, Aniston and Sudeikis joked as they posed for a group photo

Perfect two piece: Jason and Jennifer played a faux married couple in We're The Millers


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Bosses-2-premiere-London.html#ixzz3ItSZE88x 
​


----------



## scarlet555

She can look good!  Her hair is amazing and the color is flattering, not too ashy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Best her body has looked in years. A little extra weight in all the right places. Very well done. She looks healthy and fighting fit.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks really good! Very healthy and happy.


----------



## Sarahs12

Love this whole airport look. Wonder who made it





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Aniston Squashes Justin Theroux Elopement Rumors *
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/11/jennifer-aniston-squashes-justin-theroux-elopement-rumors.jpg
> *Jennifer Aniston* and her fiance *Justin Theroux* hold hands while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Monday (November 10) in Los Angeles.
> Over the weekend, the 45-year-old actress and the 43-year-old actor were all dressed up while hitting the _Academy Of Motion Picture Arts And Sciences 2014 Governors Awards_ in Hollywood.
> 
> *Jennifer* recently addressed rumors that she and *Justin* were planning to elope at the beach.
> Oh, I dont surf. Thats gonna suck, *Jennifer* shared to _Extra_.
> 
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-elopement/jennifer-aniston-squashes-justin-theroux-elopement-rumors-02.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-elopement/jennifer-aniston-squashes-justin-theroux-elopement-rumors-05.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-elopement/jennifer-aniston-squashes-justin-theroux-elopement-rumors-09.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-elopement/jennifer-aniston-squashes-justin-theroux-elopement-rumors-07.jpg


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She can give me those shoes and back away slowly.

I think Jen's mom has been less than loyal from the little I've heard. As someone said, hard on her for her looks and talking about her personal life. I think she made  the decision that she was poisonous to her self esteem and distanced herself from her and had guilt issues with that. When her mom got ill she decided to let her back in her life. I THINK.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She does look good. Anyone have an idea what nail polish she's wearing? Love the deep red shade.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She does look good. Anyone have an idea what nail polish she's wearing? Love the deep red shade.


It looks like Tom Ford Bordeaux Lust.


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux Tags Along with Fiancee Jennifer Aniston for 'Horrible Bosses 2' After Party!*





*Jennifer Aniston* puts on her eyeglasses for the premiere after party for her film *Horrible Bosses 2* on Wednesday evening (November 12) at the Chiltern Firehouse in London, England.
 The 45-year-old actress brought along her fiance *Justin Theroux*, who did not walk the red carpet at the film&#8217;s premiere earlier in the day. *Jennifer* looked gorgeous while hitting the carpet solo!
 Also joining the cute couple were her co-stars *Jason Sudeikis* and *Jason Bateman*, along with their ladies *Olivia Wilde* and *Amanda Anka*.
 Check out _Horrible Bosses 2_ on November 26!


----------



## berrydiva

He has on different shoes!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

HATE those glasses...hate them on anybody. I'm so over the trendy hipster oversized glasses..


----------



## karo

*Black and white and hot all over! Jennifer Aniston wears belted peplum top and pencil skirt for Horrible Bosses 2 photocall*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Bosses-2-photocall-London.html#ixzz3Iy9p9V00 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## TC1

^^ The thread hanging from the skirt?. No one could help her with that??


----------



## sydgirl

karo said:


> *Black and white and hot all over! Jennifer Aniston wears belted peplum top and pencil skirt for Horrible Bosses 2 photocall*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Bosses-2-photocall-London.html#ixzz3Iy9p9V00
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



She looks fab here!! Love that top!! 
Always had a crush on Jason Bateman


----------



## berrydiva

Jason Bateman needs to stop it with the movies because I can't wait 5 damn years for the next season of Arrested Development. 

She looks good, I wish she would darken her hair up a bit. The color she had in Horrible Bosses looked really great on her.


----------



## Sarahs12

Anyone know who made her coat





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Justin Theroux Tags Along with Fiancee Jennifer Aniston for 'Horrible Bosses 2' After Party!*
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/11/justin-theroux-tags-along-with-jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-cast.jpg
> *Jennifer Aniston* puts on her eyeglasses for the premiere [COLOR=#01a204 !important][FONT=inherit !important][COLOR=#01a204 !important][FONT=inherit !important]after [/FONT][COLOR=#01a204 !important][FONT=inherit !important]party[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] for her film *Horrible Bosses 2* on Wednesday evening (November 12) at the Chiltern Firehouse in London, England.
> The 45-year-old actress brought along her fiance *Justin Theroux*, who did not walk the red carpet at the films premiere earlier in the day. *Jennifer* looked gorgeous while hitting the carpet solo!
> Also joining the cute couple were her co-stars *Jason Sudeikis* and *Jason Bateman*, along with their ladies *Olivia Wilde* and *Amanda Anka*.
> Check out _Horrible Bosses 2_ on November 26!
> 
> 
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-theroux/justin-theroux-tags-along-with-jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-cast-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-theroux/justin-theroux-tags-along-with-jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-cast-08.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-theroux/justin-theroux-tags-along-with-jennifer-aniston-horrible-bosses-cast-05.jpg


----------



## StylishFarmer

The last outfit! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

She looks awesome in that length and shape skirt.


----------



## CCfor C

Sweetpea83 said:


> HATE those glasses...hate them on anybody. I'm so over the trendy hipster oversized glasses..




Oh, I LOVE them! I'm a fan of classic glasses...esp. on women...different strokes and all...


----------



## CCfor C

TC1 said:


> ^^ The thread hanging from the skirt?. No one could help her with that??



LOL.....it is strange that the outfit is so classy and then the threads..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great outfit - at first I thought she had a purposely shattered hem - but on second glance she may have put her foot in it getting out of the car (been there, done that).

Jason Bateman - man crush!  Love him.


----------



## Swanky

Cute!!

*Jennifer Aniston takes the 'cake' in little plaid dress and stylish coat at screening for her new movie in NYC ...but avoids posing with her beau Justin Theroux*



Jennifer Aniston is the fashion plate for all occasions.
The 45-year-old actress satisfied those ravenous style watchers once again as she turned up to The Cinema Society & InStyle screening of her new film Cake on Sunday.
Jennifer - who charmed New Yorkers with a more dressed down look earlier in the day - chose to wear a becoming frock featuring a broad criss-crossing pattern in black and ivory for her evening festivity.







Becoming in plaid: Jennifer Aniston may play a dowdy woman in love in her new movie Cake but she was certainly pretty in plaid as she attended the dark comedy's NYC screening on Sunday

The former Friends star added a black flare coat and sheer black stockings, which allowed views of her toned legs from the tops of her tall black leather boots to the hem of her mini dress.
Jennifer's thick, golden-brown hair - her most famous and obviously prized asset - fell in straight bands along the sides of her cheeks.
Minimal make-up included soft blush, black eyeliner and gauzy eyeshadow to soften her sweetheart-shaped face.






Hey good looking: The 45-year-old actress was primed for her premiere as she arrived to the location in her plaid frock, flare coat and boots






[SIZ


----------



## HarliRexx

I love this whole look!


----------



## Grace123

HarliRexx said:


> I love this whole look!




Me too. Love the plaid.


----------



## beachgirl38

I think she looks great - love the longer hair.  She can pull off darker hair & very light as well.  Refreshing to see a natural face, no or if so, minimal fillers.  She just glows!


----------



## Swanky

It's two years - and counting - since she and Justin Theroux announced their engagement.


And as Jennifer Aniston, 45, continues to wait for her second walk down the aisle, she appears to be thoroughly enjoying the opportunity to show off her dazzling, oversized bauble.
During a Los Angeles press conference for her movie Horrible Bosses 2, she seemed intent on drawing all eyes to her 8-carat radiant cut diamond engagement ring, said to be worth $500,000.









Working girl: Jennifer Aniston attended an LA press conference for her movie Horrible Bosses 2 on Thursday


Jennifer Aniston shows up solo at Horrible Bosses 2 premiere








The actress gesticulated, thoughtfully rested her head against her index finger and ran a hand through her hair - all while keeping her sparkler front and centre.

Showing off her toned and tanned frame in a grey sleeveless top with a matching miniskirt, she displayed her enviably svelte legs, which were tipped with a pair of silver pumps.
But even her yoga-toned physique couldn't draw attention from the eye-catching accessory weighing down her delicate hand.










Jennifer Aniston on playing a sex addict in Horrible Bosses 2







Late last month, speculation that her engagement with Justin was over ran into overdrive as she was spotted out and about without the high-value ring.
However, a representative for the former Friends star quickly revealed: 'Everyone should calm down&#8212;the ring was just being cleaned and is safely back on her hand.'
Jennifer embarked on a romance with Justin in 2011, with the couple announcing their engagement in August 2012, months after purchasing a Bel-Air, California, home together.









Jennifer Aniston goes make up free in Cake teaser clip







Meanwhile, the screen beauty is poised to show off her more serious side in her upcoming movie Cake, in which she portrays a car crash survivor who lives in chronic pain.
Speaking about her role recently, she said: 'I think all actors - even those known for comedy - have a darker side they would love to be given the chance to explore on screen.'
The actress, who has already attracted Oscar buzz for her role, added: 'Cake is an opportunity for me to do that, be a little darker and use some different acting muscles. It was great to be able to show that ability.'






Funny girl: The actress showed off her sense of humour as she pulled a funny face during the conference







So in love: Jennifer has been romantically linked to actor and screenwriter Justin Theroux since 2011



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2843937/Jennifer-Aniston-ensures-huge-engagement-ring-stays-centre-attends-press-conference.html#ixzz3JiJ9tDvc


----------



## Swanky

*Leggy Jennifer Aniston strikes a playful pose in flirty frock at the LA premiere of Horrible Bosses 2 *


She plays a sex addict in her new film Horrible Bosses 2.
And Jennifer Aniston channeled her on-screen alter ego with a playfully sexy pose at the movie's Los Angeles premiere.
The 45-year-old showed off her toned legs in a short frock as she flirted with the camera during the event on Thursday.









Younger than her years: Leggy Jennifer Aniston struck a playful pose in a flirty frock at the LA premiere of Horrible Bosses 2 on Thursday night 

The Friends star displayed her lean physique in the dress, which featured an asymmetrical black lace skirt and white bustier top.
She paired the number with simple nude pointy heels and carried a small black clutch.
Jennifer wore her honey-coloured locks in a chic updo and kept her make-up natural, opting for smokey eyes and glossy nude lips.

Jennifer Aniston shows up solo at Horrible Bosses 2 premiere
















Natural beauty: Jennifer wore her honey-coloured locks in a chic updo and kept her make-up natural, opting for smokey eyes and glossy nude lips











 
If you've got it: The Friends star displayed her lean physique in the dress, which featured an asymmetrical skirt and white bustier top









It's all in the details: She paired the number with simple nude pointy heels and carried a small black clutch

Jennifer insisted in a recent interview that she is the complete opposite to her man-eating character in the film.
'It goes against every fiber of my being,' she said during a Good Morning America interview on Wednesday.
But the Friends star said she relished reprising the role of dentist Julia Harris.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2843576/Leggy-Jennifer-Aniston-strikes-playful-pose-flirty-frock-LA-premiere-Horrible-Bosses-2.html#ixzz3JiKBJz6U


----------



## Swanky

*She had her Cake, and she ate it, too! Jennifer Aniston on how she deliberately put on weight for new movie*
She's known for her age defying looks and glossy appearance.
So Jennifer Aniston's dowdy appearance in her upcoming movie Cake has already got critics talking.
And now the actress has opened up about how she transformed herself into the dowdy Claire Simmons, a woman suffering chronic pain after a car accident.
Part of the change involved make-up - or the lack of it - darkening her hair and adding a few pounds to her usually slender body.











From frump to fab: Jennifer Aniston went to great lengths to play dowdy Claire Simmons in Cake, pictured left, piling on pounds for extra authenticity.  She was back to her normal self at the New York premiere on Sunday

The 45-year-old was asked how she did it by a member of the audience during a Q&A session moderated by her Horrible Bosses 2 co-star, Jason Bateman, according to Us Magazine. 
'I knew that was coming,' she replied. 'I basically just didn't work out for two-and-a-half months. I stopped working out and I stopped being as careful about my diet as I normally am. I was still healthy, but I'd allow more.'  
Going without make-up, save for some dark rings added under eyes, was a plus for the Friends' alum, who looked her usual beautiful self, dressed in a black blouse and black skinny jeans for the event.  






Slender star: The 45-year-old explained the process at a Q&A following a screening of the movie at the American Cinematheque in Los Angeles on Wednesday





 
Nasty scar: She revealed It took a while to get it right

'I've said it before: It's very refreshing,' she told Jason.
However, she did have to wear a fake scar on her face supposedly sustained  in the car accident, and getting that right was a problem.
'We did a lot of experimenting and we had an extraordinary makeup artist make these scars for us,' Jennifer said.
'We did some trials, some scar test days. Oh, if you could have seen some of the pictures, it looked like Chainsaw Massacre kind of stuff, you know? Like Freddy Kruger.
'By the end, I didn't even notice they were there,' she said. 'And I also thought they were...I don't know, I thought they were kind of beautiful.' 
Talking about morphing into Claire, Jennifer said: 'First it was just understanding the logistics of what the accident was - where did the pain exist, what was the injury.
 'There's a level of fearlessness.
' I think that you have to be able to sort of go, f**k it, I'm ready to just disappear.' 




 
Into her art: The Friends alum said she 'stopped working out and stopped being as careful about my diet as I normally am' to morph into the character



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2843509/Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-weight-new-movie-Cake.html#ixzz3JiMJTmH0


----------



## berrydiva

I appreciate that she has lines in her face like a normal person.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Says She Couldn't Have Done 'Cake' Five Years Ago *



 
*Jennifer Aniston* strikes a pose at _Cinema Prive and Pandora Jewelry Host A Special Screening Of Cake_ on Sunday evening (November 23) in West Hollywood, Calif.
 Recently, the 45-year-old actress was commended by her _Horrible Bosses 2_ co-star *Jason Bateman*.

Ive never seen you do anything like that before, I never doubted  you could do something like that before, but Ive never seen it, he  told *Jennifer* during an event he was moderating. Youve never been asked to do that.
*Jennifer* responded, saying: I dont think I could  have done this five or 10 years ago. I dont know if I could have  brought to the part then what I brought now: A level of fearlessness.


----------



## keychain

I like the glasses.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Every time I see the name of this movie the stupid Rihanna/Chris Brown song pops into my head.

I HATE that song.


----------



## schadenfreude

keychain said:


> I like the glasses.



I do too. Any ID?


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Every time I see the name of this movie the stupid Rihanna/Chris Brown song pops into my head.
> 
> I HATE that song.


That's my jam....don't judge.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> that's my jam....don't judge.


i am judging you!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I love that coat, but OMG! I just saw the price!


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> i am judging you!!!


 I judge me too for liking it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh this is going to be such an interesting awards season.


----------



## Grace123

Thingofbeauty said:


> i am judging you!!!




Lol hilarious!! Who's the coat by and what's the price?


----------



## iluvmybags

Grace123 said:


> Lol hilarious!! Who's the coat by and what's the price?



Alexander McQueen - $3k+


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen was on Jimmy Kimmel last night. She talked about her fear of flying and how British Airways has a video she watches that's supposed to boost your confidence! She was so cute imitating the flight attendants who she said were just so sweet and kind. This is why I like her.  When she sits down and does interviews like this, she just talks like she's carrying on a conversation. She's not bragging, hyping her next movie (they actually talked very little about her two movies, altho Jimmy told her he wouldn't be surprised if she were nominated this awards season - to which she blushed, got all embarassed and changed the subject), or showing off.  She's just "real" and her interviews are fun to watch.  When its over, its like its time for your friend to go home!


----------



## sydgirl

iluvmybags said:


> Jen was on Jimmy Kimmel last night. She talked about her fear of flying and how British Airways has a video she watches that's supposed to boost your confidence! She was so cute imitating the flight attendants who she said were just so sweet and kind. This is why I like her.  When she sits down and does interviews like this, she just talks like she's carrying on a conversation. She's not bragging, hyping her next movie (they actually talked very little about her two movies, altho Jimmy told her he wouldn't be surprised if she were nominated this awards season - to which she blushed, got all embarassed and changed the subject), or showing off.  She's just "real" and her interviews are fun to watch.  When its over, its like its time for your friend to go home!




She looks amazing in that red dress! Love her hair & makeup here too! 
Isn't she really good friends with Jimmy Kimmel & his wife?? Thought they went on a vaycay together once??

Maybe cos I've never seen a good clear shot of her engagement ring, but it kinda looks 'cloudy' if that makes sense?!?! It doesn't seem to be clear & sparkly
 Sort of like a rough diamond..


----------



## Grace123

I saw HB2 yesterday, not bad but it wasn't as funny 1. I will say JA as the sex addicted dentist was hilarious, you can tell she loves this character.


----------



## Docjeun

I figured it wouldn't be as funny as the first, they rarely are. 
I'm not a fan of hers perse but I have to say that I liked her in this role and loved the dark hair.


----------



## Lounorada

schadenfreude said:


> I do too. Any ID?




Oliver Peoples 'Wyler 1282'


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Oliver Peoples 'Wyler 1282'


----------



## Lounorada

iluvmybags said:


> I love that coat, but OMG! I just saw the price!



I know... great coat, ridiculous price


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


>


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> Oliver Peoples 'Wyler 1282'


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Aniston Says She Couldn't Have Done 'Cake' Five Years Ago *
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/11/jennifer-aniston-pandora-cake-screening.jpg
> *Jennifer Aniston* strikes a pose at _Cinema Prive and Pandora Jewelry Host A Special Screening Of Cake_ on Sunday evening (November 23) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> Recently, the 45-year-old actress was commended by her _Horrible Bosses 2_ co-star *Jason Bateman*.
> 
> Ive never seen you do anything like that before, I never doubted  you could do something like that before, but Ive never seen it, he  told *Jennifer* during an event he was moderating. Youve never been asked to do that.
> *Jennifer* responded, saying: I dont think I could  have done this five or 10 years ago. *I dont know if I could have  brought to the part then what I brought now: A level of fearlessness.*
> 
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-pandora/jennifer-aniston-pandora-cake-screening-04.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-pandora/jennifer-aniston-pandora-cake-screening-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/aniston-pandora/jennifer-aniston-pandora-cake-screening-03.jpg



Oh shut up Jennifer.


----------



## Docjeun

Tivo said:


> Oh shut up Jennifer.


Well I wouldn't be surprised if she was nominated or won, she has great backers and if you want to win an Oscar in my opinion just change your looks drastically and you a shell in.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She was overlooked at the Independent Spirit Awards for a nom (and the ISA's are usually one of the "litmus test awards) and its a crowded field with contenders far more talented. 

Julianne Moore
Tilda Swinton
Marion Cotillard
Jenny Slate
Rinko Kikuchi

These actresses are also amazing in roles this year: Rosamund Pike and Jessica Chastain.

I doubt she'll get an Oscar nom.

My bet is Julianne Moore or Marion Cotillard taking it out.


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She was overlooked at the Independent Spirit Awards for a nom (and the ISA's are usually one of the "litmus test awards) and its a crowded field with contenders far more talented.
> 
> Julianne Moore
> Tilda Swinton
> Marion Cotillard
> Jenny Slate
> Rinko Kikuchi
> 
> These actresses are also amazing in roles this year: Rosamund Pike and Jessica Chastain.
> 
> I doubt she'll get an Oscar nom.
> 
> My bet is Julianne Moore or Marion Cotillard taking it out.




I don't think she'll get one either, but it sets the stage for next year perhaps.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She was overlooked at the Independent Spirit Awards for a nom (and the ISA's are usually one of the "litmus test awards) and its a crowded field with contenders far more talented.


She's really trying though, isn't she.  It's so obvious.  She's everywhere and getting her famous friends to use phrases like "Oscar buzz" when discussing her.

Whatever.  She believes in her movie.  The Hollywood Reporter thinks she used her  own money to get the thing distributed, since no studios wanted to pick it up.


----------



## Swanky

She's getting her friends to say Oscar Buzz? lol!

Good for her for believing in it, better to put your money and energy into projects that are meaningful to you.  I've been seeing Reese doing a lot more legwork on her movie lately than Jen though.  Based on Jen's history of roles, I'm not sure she cares a lot about an Oscar.


----------



## Jayne1

Yes, indeed.

Here's an example&#8230; she's good friends with Jimmy Kimmel. (They vacation in Mexico together.) He invites her on his show and tells the audience she could win an oscar for her role.

She also vacations with Jason Bateman and he also was quoted as saying this movie has generated oscar buzz for Aniston.

Stuff like that.


----------



## Grace123

Nice to have friends, huh? All Oscar hopefuls should be so lucky.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> Here's an example&#8230; she's good friends with Jimmy Kimmel. (They vacation in Mexico together.) He invites her on his show and tells the audience she could win an oscar for her role.
> 
> She also vacations with Jason Bateman and he also was quoted as saying this movie has generated oscar buzz for Aniston.
> 
> Stuff like that.



Or perhaps....they are her friends and like her, want to support her and enjoy saying nice things about her and to her 

Doesn't mean she has asked them to or that it is anything insidious.


----------



## Swanky

Lol!  Yes, I'm sure she puts them up to it


----------



## Grace123

Yup, at the end of the day, say what you want about this woman, she has a ton of loyal friends. That, and 150 mil, give or take a few, lol, is WAY better than some will ever have.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> Or perhaps....they are her friends and like her, want to support her and enjoy saying nice things about her and to her
> 
> Doesn't mean she has asked them to or that it is anything insidious.


Sadly, that's actually how this entertainment stuff works. They really do get their friends to create buzz for them and yes they do ask them. Now if Jen has done that, who knows but it's not unheard of in Hollywood and happens more often than you think. Same thing done by musicians, politicians, etc. They get someone to create a buzz on their behalf, sometimes they do it directly, their agent does it on their behalf or their PR person ask someone to mention it while at an appearance/press event.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's funny that people think there's a conversation that occurs where she or others are asking people to do this.  I see Reese and AJ all over right now too, I guess they're all twisting people's arms?
Sorry, I'm not naturally so cynical so the conspiracy theories always tickle me, lol!  They all have an obligation to do the talk shows and interviews. . .  
If I was a host and had any friend promoting I wouldn't have to be asked


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky, no one said anything about arm twisting. They are good friends and know she wants that Oscar nod.  This is show_ business_, you know.  lol


----------



## Swanky

Oh I know! 
I still find it funny that people think she's asking folks to say "Oscar Buzz"  
Can't help it!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's funny that people think there's a conversation that occurs where she or others are asking people to do this.  I see Reese and AJ all over right now too, I guess they're all twisting people's arms?
> Sorry, I'm not naturally so cynical so the conspiracy theories always tickle me, lol!  They all have an obligation to do the talk shows and interviews. . .
> *If I was a host and had any friend promoting I wouldn't have to be asked *





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I know!
> I still find it funny that people think she's asking folks to say "Oscar Buzz"
> Can't help it!



  That's exactly where I am at...Hollywood, music, whatever...friends are friends and real friends want their pals to succeed and be happy.
I am bouncy, cheerleader type anyway. I love the positive. I am always bragging on my friends. Promoting their endeavors, why wouldn't I? They are my friends


----------



## DivineMissM

berrydiva said:


> Sadly, that's actually how this entertainment stuff works. They really do get their friends to create buzz for them and yes they do ask them. Now if Jen has done that, who knows but it's not unheard of in Hollywood and happens more often than you think. Same thing done by musicians, politicians, etc. They get someone to create a buzz on their behalf, sometimes they do it directly, their agent does it on their behalf or their PR person ask someone to mention it while at an appearance/press event.



I know a lot of regular folks who own businesses and do the same thing.  Maybe not "creating buzz" but you get your friends and family to share your FB posts, or refer people to your business, share your website, etc.  It's the same thing.


----------



## sdkitty

I just saw her in Horrible Bosses 2.  Wasn't expecting much from the movie; it was one of those times when it was the only show playing at a convenient time.  It was actually worse than expected.
But she looked flawless.  Of course there is makeup, lighting, etc.  But it's also a huge screen.


----------



## CCfor C

I loved the first Horrible Bosses...this one I'll skip..because sequels aren't usually for me.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I just saw her in Horrible Bosses 2.  Wasn't expecting much from the movie; it was one of those times when it was the only show playing at a convenient time.  *It was actually worse than expected.*
> But she looked flawless.  Of course there is makeup, lighting, etc.  But it's also a huge screen.


That's disappointing...I was looking forward to seeing it but not surprised that it was a let down. 

She looks 1000x better with the brown hair...it gives her a completely different look and makes her eyes pop. I will never understand women who are holding on to this tired blond hair look that ages them but to each their own and all that jazz.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> That's disappointing...I was looking forward to seeing it but not surprised that it was a let down.
> 
> She looks 1000x better with the brown hair...it gives her a completely different look and makes her eyes pop. I will never understand women who are holding on to this tired blond hair look that ages them but to each their own and all that jazz.



Ita!


----------



## Swanky

Never saw the first one and no plans to see it's sequel! lol


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Never saw the first one and no plans to see it's sequel! lol


The first one was very funny, not because of her but the other actors, if you like crazy comedy, you should watch it.  I loved the guys in it, they made the movie, she only had a small part.
I'll watch the second but only if there is nothing else to watch and I would never go to the theatre to see any of her movies, such a waste of money in my opinion.
Actually I don't know of anyone who does go to the theatre anymore, how do they make their money I wonder?


----------



## Jayne1

Trulyadiva said:


> Actually I don't know of anyone who does go to the theatre anymore, how do they make their money I wonder?


Overseas rights, selling to pay-TV, wait many years to turn a profit&#8230; and funny accounting.

Or did you just mean the movie theatres?  Movie theatres do not make a lot of money.


----------



## sdkitty

Trulyadiva said:


> The first one was very funny, not because of her but the other actors, if you like crazy comedy, you should watch it.  I loved the guys in it, they made the movie, she only had a small part.
> I'll watch the second but only if there is nothing else to watch and I would never go to the theatre to see any of her movies, such a waste of money in my opinion.
> Actually I don't know of anyone who does go to the theatre anymore, how do they make their money I wonder?


We went to this because we were on vacation and looking for something to do in the afternoon.  The first half hour or so was funny.   I love Jason Bateman and it looked like it was going to be a lightweight movie with momentum to keep you interested - kind of like a sitcom.  Then it slowed down ....laughs got less frequent and I got bored.  Jennifer Aniston wasn't in it much.  
Christoph Waltz, Kevin Spacy and Jamie Foxx were all good but obviously took this for the easy paycheck.


----------



## Docjeun

Jayne1 said:


> Overseas rights, selling to pay-TV, wait many years to turn a profit&#8230; and funny accounting.
> 
> Or did you just mean the movie theatres?  Movie theatres do not make a lot of money.


I guess I meant both, I see what your saying, thanks.


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> Overseas rights, selling to pay-TV, wait many years to turn a profit and funny accounting.
> 
> Or did you just mean the movie theatres?  Movie theatres do not make a lot of money.




We hit a movie on Thanksgiving and the popcorn cost over twice as much as the movie tickets. &#128561; Too bad the films don't get a piece of THAT action.  &#128521;


----------



## Docjeun

Grace123 said:


> We hit a movie on Thanksgiving and the popcorn cost over twice as much as the movie tickets. &#128561; Too bad the films don't get a piece of THAT action.  &#128521;


I know, it's crazy!


----------



## Grace123

I might actually go see this.


----------



## Swanky

*'It was a terrifying thing to shoot!' Jennifer Aniston reveals why controversial Horrible Bosses 2 sex scene was cut from the film *
*
*
She stars as manipulative sex addict Julia Harris in black comedy Horrible Bosses 2.
And Jennifer Aniston admits things got a little weird when one scene required her to get frisky with her co-star Charlie Day, whose character was in a coma.
The Friends actress found shooting the one-sided sexual encounter very awkward and it was judged so extreme that it was cut from the final version of the sequel.







 
Red-faced: Jennifer Aniston struggled to describe her coma sex scene, which was eventually cut from Horrible Bosses 2, during her interview with Conan O'Brien on Thursday night

Speaking to Conan O'Brien on Thursday night, an embarrassed Jennifer explained: 'It was kind of not mutual. Because it was a [stutters] Charlie Days character is in a coma, and I exploit him whilst he was in a coma.

'So it was a sex scene that was sort of.. they removed it. But I bet it will be in those DVD extras!
'Terrifying thing to shoot by the way, because normally you have a partner with you to be like, God this is hard and like, Yeah, this is weird.'







Getting frisky: Jennifer's sex-obsessed character decides to have some fun with Charlie Day's alter-ego while he's in a coma and the actress found it 'terrifying' to film 






 
Kinky: Jennifer loves playing Julia Harris and couldn't wait to reprise the role for the black comedy sequel

TRAILER: Horrible Bosses 2 starring Jennifer Aniston







Jennifer also chatted with the lovable TV host about the constant rumours that plague her.
She was recently the victim of an online hoax involving a photoshopped picture of her without any hair, which sent fans into a frenzy that she had shorn off her  glossy locks.
Dispelling the notion that she would ever shave her head, even for a role, Jennifer declared: 'Not in my life would I do that.'







Getting on like a house on fire: The Friends star and Conan O'Brien cracked jokes the whole time

The 45-year-old actress - who is engaged to Justin Theroux - looked stunning as ever during her appearance on the chat show.
Jennifer made the most of her toned figure in an elegant strapless blue dress, featuring ruched detailing at the bust.
Conan will air on TruTV in the UK on Monday night.







'Not in my life': Jennifer also reassured fans she would never shave her hair off for a role


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2862145/Jennifer-Aniston-discusses-Horrible-Bosses-2-sex-scene.html#ixzz3L3AwhIC7


----------



## Swanky

*'Made my entire year!' Selena Gomez gushes over Jenifer Aniston at a party to celebrate actress's new movie Cake*


Selena Gomez may be one of the biggest household names in the world, but even she fangirls over her favourite actresses.
And  she got to meet one of her heroes, Jennifer Aniston, 45, at a party to  celebrate the Friends star's new film Cake in Los Angeles on Friday  night.
Selena,  22, and Jennifer certainly seemed to get on well as they hugged in a  photo taken after a special screening of the movie at Directors Guild Of  America.


Fan-girling: Selena Gomez meets her hero Jennifer Aniston after a screening of Cake in Los Angeles





 
Besties: Selena and Jennifer certainly seemed to get on well together

Both  actresses wore black to the party hosted by Perrier-Jouet And Cinelou  Films at Chateau Marmont's Bar, and Selena made sure to get a picture  for her Instagram account.
The  Spring Breakers star wrote: 'I have not only been following her career  as a fan since I was 8 and now get to watch her completely transform in  her new movie CAKE, I have gotten to have real conversations with such a  real heart, made my entire year. #cake #goseeit'
Aniston's new film has certainly drummed up some Oscar buzz for the actress known more for her comedy work than dramatic.




 
Getting on: The two stars seemed to hit it off as they chat at Chateau Marmont's bar on Friday night





 
Guest of honour: The party was hosted by Perrier-Jouet And Cinelou Films to celebrate her new film

In  the film she plays a woman who suffers from chronic pain and after  seeing visions of a member of her support group who committed suicide,  seeks out the dead woman's husband.
The  film features a stellar ensemble cast including Anna Kendrick, Sam  Worthington, William H. Macy, Felicity Huffman and Mamie Gummer  (daughter of Meryl Streep). 
The  Oscar talk hasn't been too comfortable for Jennifer, who told the New  York Post's Confidenti@l: that the praise is 'awkward and I'm flattered  and humbled.'
                         Jennifer Aniston goes make up free in Cake teaser clip














 


Animated: Producer Ben Barnz (L) and Jennifer Aniston chat at the after-party



Speaking  of her transformation into the scarred Claire Simmons, the actress  said: 'I gave myself about six weeks to really just disappear and  connect with (the character) and this trauma, which is unthinkable.
'And I was just so excited and I ticked all the boxes in the actor dream role.'
Cake  is out in US cinemas for a limited release this December but will go  nationwide in January 2015 and in the UK on 20 February




 


Q&A: The actress discussed the film following a screening at the Directors Guild Of America





 


Discussion: (L-R) Director Daniel  Barnz, actress Jennifer Aniston, and moderator Scott Mantz speak onstage  during the CAKE special screening 





 




Oscar buzz: There's already talk Jennifer could be up for a gong for her dramatic role


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Jenifer-Aniston-Cake-party.html#ixzz3L8HlIqTS 
​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Slightly OT: Watching Jen's other half Justin in the HBO series The Leftovers....very, very good. Recommended.


----------



## Grace123

Did she gain weight for "Cake" or was it padding? Anyone know?


----------



## Swanky

Here ya go:



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *She had her Cake, and she ate it, too! Jennifer Aniston on how she deliberately put on weight for new movie*
> She's known for her age defying looks and glossy appearance.
> So Jennifer Aniston's dowdy appearance in her upcoming movie Cake has already got critics talking.
> And now the actress has opened up about how she transformed herself into the dowdy Claire Simmons, a woman suffering chronic pain after a car accident.
> Part of the change involved make-up - or the lack of it - darkening her hair and adding a few pounds to her usually slender body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From frump to fab: Jennifer Aniston went to great lengths to play dowdy Claire Simmons in Cake, pictured left, piling on pounds for extra authenticity.  She was back to her normal self at the New York premiere on Sunday
> 
> The 45-year-old was asked how she did it by a member of the audience during a Q&A session moderated by her Horrible Bosses 2 co-star, Jason Bateman, according to Us Magazine.
> 'I knew that was coming,' she replied. 'I basically just didn't work out for two-and-a-half months. I stopped working out and I stopped being as careful about my diet as I normally am. I was still healthy, but I'd allow more.'
> Going without make-up, save for some dark rings added under eyes, was a plus for the Friends' alum, who looked her usual beautiful self, dressed in a black blouse and black skinny jeans for the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slender star: The 45-year-old explained the process at a Q&A following a screening of the movie at the American Cinematheque in Los Angeles on Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty scar: She revealed It took a while to get it right
> 
> 'I've said it before: It's very refreshing,' she told Jason.
> However, she did have to wear a fake scar on her face supposedly sustained  in the car accident, and getting that right was a problem.
> 'We did a lot of experimenting and we had an extraordinary makeup artist make these scars for us,' Jennifer said.
> 'We did some trials, some scar test days. Oh, if you could have seen some of the pictures, it looked like Chainsaw Massacre kind of stuff, you know? Like Freddy Kruger.
> 'By the end, I didn't even notice they were there,' she said. 'And I also thought they were...I don't know, I thought they were kind of beautiful.'
> Talking about morphing into Claire, Jennifer said: 'First it was just understanding the logistics of what the accident was - where did the pain exist, what was the injury.
> 'There's a level of fearlessness.
> ' I think that you have to be able to sort of go, f**k it, I'm ready to just disappear.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into her art: The Friends alum said she 'stopped working out and stopped being as careful about my diet as I normally am' to morph into the character
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2843509/Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-weight-new-movie-Cake.html#ixzz3JiMJTmH0


----------



## Grace123

I think she still looked good, even with the extra 20. Thanks for the info.


----------



## iluvmybags

Cue all the naysayers and conspiracy theorists - Jen got a Golden Globe nom, while Angelina Jolie was completely shut out.  They're already writing about it *SIGH* Are these two women ever going to stand separate without one affecting the other?  Its really getting old.  But I'm sure this is just beginning - its bound to continue throughout the entire awards season


I for one am happy for Jen - Congratulations! 

(and if I'm being honest - I was VERY surprised to see Angelina's movie completely left out.  I thought for sure it was gonna be among the nominees.  And while these noms were decided long before the "Sony leak" it does make me wonder about those email messages that were leaked.  Could there be a more dislike (and dare I say, hatred) for Angelina than we thought?)


----------



## iluvmybags

Case in point . . . 




*Brange: a double shutout*



> SAG nominations yesterday, no Unbroken.
> Golden Globe nominations today&#8230;.
> 
> NO UNBROKEN.
> 
> The Hollywood Foreign Press Association SHUT OUT Brange. They SHUT OUT Angelina Jolie.
> The Hollywood Foreign Press Association.
> They nominated her for The Tourist!
> 
> And they SHUT DOWN Unbroken!
> 
> ANNNNNND&#8230;
> 
> They nominated Jennifer Aniston!
> 
> It&#8217;s her greatest victory over them. It took her almost 10 years to get here but it&#8217;s her greatest victory. Not only because she knows &#8211; we all knew &#8211; that the Jolie wants it so badly but because it was a come-from-behind.
> 
> Six weeks ago, Jennifer Aniston had no chance. Remember, Cake was nothing coming out of TIFF. Nothing. No one wanted it. No wanted to distribute it. October, silence. Then she and her producers decide to creatively do it themselves and suddenly, in a short five weeks, she delivers an award season campaign that lands her with both a SAG and a Golden Globe nomination. Without Harvey Weinstein. Without a major studio behind her.
> 
> Like I said yesterday, you gotta give her some credit for that. But I don&#8217;t think even she would have predicted that she&#8217;d get into the Globes and not the Brange.
> 
> Those starf-ckers at the HFPA are all about putting together the best guest list. Leaving out Brange was not a possibility that anyone would have considered. Are they actually trying to increase their credibility?
> 
> Or&#8230;
> 
> Was there a bigger promise on the table for them in exchange for slamming the door in Angelina Jolie&#8217;s face?
> 
> The conspiracy theorist in me thinks there was a deal on the table. Perhaps a Team Aniston celebrity conglomerate that mobilised at exactly the right time. Jennifer Aniston just flexed her power. Turns out she has a lot more of it than she ever let on. Good game, Jennifer Aniston. Good f-cking game.



http://www.laineygossip.com/Angelin...at-Golden-Globes-Jennifer-Aniston-is-in/32122


----------



## iluvmybags

And . . . 

*Jennifer Aniston Gets Golden Globe Nomination & Angelina Jolie Doesn't? Let's Take The High Road, Team Jen*



> From the time Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston first announced their divorce, I was Team Jen all the way. As a diehard Friends fan (then and now), I even had a Team Jen baseball tee that I wore to school on a regular basis back when the Aniston vs. Angelina Jolie drama was at its height. And after Thursday mornings Golden Globes nominations, it seems their rivalry will never end. Jennifer Aniston was nominated for a Golden Globe for her role in Cake, but Jolie was nowhere to be found on the list for her work in Unbroken. And obviously, fans of Aniston have immediately taken this as an opportunity to settle the score.
> 
> My fave was nominated and yours wasnt, is a normal reaction for any serious fan or Hollywood devotee, right? But in this case, I dont think we should go there. As much as Id love to hold a grudge with Jolie for something that happened almost ten years ago  and, all things considered, probably wasnt even her fault  I simply cant. Shes an awesome mom and made a great Maleficent. And where Golden Globes nominations are concerned, she totally deserved one. Not because Aniston didnt, but because theyre both supremely talented actresses who should be honored for that talent.
> 
> To say that there isnt a competition between Aniston and Jolie would be wrong, because there is  it just doesnt stem from the fact that they have been married to the same man. Its because theyre both in the same field of work, and that competition doesnt mean we should gloat when one of them receives a Golden Globes nomination. It should mean that Jolie and Aniston should both work hard for meaningful roles and let the competition drive them  and we, as fans, should continue to support any female whos kicking *** in the entertainment industry or any other industry for that matter, despite the fact that theyre rumored to have fought over a man. In fact, that silly, most likely fabricated fight should be the farthest thing from our minds
> 
> So while it would be super easy to tweet things like this:
> 
> ViDevi @ViDevi2
> Jennifer Aniston gets at least momentary revenge on Angelina Jolie.
> #Cake - 1.  #Unbroken - 0.
> 2:23 AM - 11 Dec 2014
> 
> It would actually be way more satisfying to congratulate Aniston without shaming Jolie in the same breath and then enjoy the incredible movies both of them brought us this year. I will always be Team Jen at heart, just like I was in tenth grade  but the feud is over. Time to let it go.




http://www.bustle.com/articles/5346...ina-jolie-doesnt-lets-take-the-high-road-team


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh boy...those stories.....it will never die...lol.

I'm more upset that Marion Cotillard and Jessica Chastain missed out on noms.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> Cue all the naysayers and conspiracy theorists - Jen got a Golden Globe nom, while Angelina Jolie was completely shut out.  They're already writing about it *SIGH* Are these two women ever going to stand separate without one affecting the other?  Its really getting old.  But I'm sure this is just beginning - its bound to continue throughout the entire awards season
> 
> 
> I for one am happy for Jen - Congratulations!
> 
> (and if I'm being honest - I was VERY surprised to see Angelina's movie completely left out.  I thought for sure it was gonna be among the nominees.  And while these noms were decided long before the "Sony leak" it does make me wonder about those email messages that were leaked.  Could there be a more dislike (and dare I say, hatred) for Angelina than we thought?)


Golden Globe nominations are often bought.  All it takes is a gold Rolex, but heaven knows, those Hollywood Foreign Press people, comprised of 81 journalists and critics, must have so many already. (Pia Zadora, The Tourist, etc.)

Jen put up her own money to finance and distribute this film (according to the Hollywood Reporter) because the producers didn't have any of their own and no studio wanted to distribute it.  Another few Rolexes mean nothing, in term of her initial investment.

And don't anyone yell at me, it's the way Hollowed often works.  It must also mean she truly believed in her project.  Or that she wants an award, one or the other.


----------



## Swanky

Oh, so Golden Globe noms/winners all buy their votes w/ Rolexes?
Surely no one earns anything anymore, right?


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh, so Golden Globe noms/winners all buy their votes w/ Rolexes?
> Surely no one earns anything anymore, right?


Not in Hollywood anymore. The culture has changed.


----------



## Swanky

I don't believe that every nom/winner is buying their votes


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Yep. From what I've seen of Unbroken, it looks and seems really good. 

It does sound like Jen pulled some strings here, lol.


----------



## Tarhls

Great news for Jen


----------



## Grace123

Well if everything is bought in Hollywood, why didn't Angie buy some stuff for Unbroken?


----------



## littlerock

Grace123 said:


> Well if everything is bought in Hollywood, why didn't Angie buy some stuff for Unbroken?



Thank you


----------



## Swanky

And Django, Downton Abbey, etc . . , and all the winners last year were buying up watches? lol!


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm sorry, but Jen doesn't seem to be the kind of person who the least bit cares about an award.  I do believe she believed in the film and wanted it to be seen - if being seen means she got an award nomination, then good for her, but I don't believe that was her motivation.  If awards were her motivation, I think she'd be choosing different projects instead of the standard RomCom that she seems comfortable with.   The last time she was recognized for her work, and received a few nominations was for The Good Girl.  Both roles dramatic, both roles requiring her to play total opposite from what she usually plays (and what she's most known for).  Perhaps they recognize that it takes actual talent to step outside ones comfort zone and play a character completely against type.

And before anyone jumps on me, I don't think nominations are always made based purely on merit.  I do think there's stuff going on behind the scenes, but I also don't believe that every nomination is bought.  After those emails were leaked yesterday, I think theres more than payoffs going on that prevented Angelina from being nominated.  I don't think she's got the respect of the people who's opinions matter the most


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Harvey Weinstein is well known for his award campaigns ($$$$).  Here's a link to a brief recap:

http://www.vulture.com/2014/01/miramax-oscar-campaigns-harvey-weinstein-timeline.html


----------



## Swanky

Harvey Weinstein, Aniston {et al} is not.


----------



## DC-Cutie

iluvmybags said:


> And before anyone jumps on me, I don't think nominations are always made based purely on merit.  I do think there's stuff going on behind the scenes, but I also don't believe that every nomination is bought.  After those emails were leaked yesterday, I think theres more then payoffs going on that prevented Angelina from being nominated.



I worked for a studio in LA and agree with you 100% based on what I saw with my own eyes. Lots of deals go on when it comes to award season, the nominations and ultimately the votes. 

Everything in Hollywood is calculated.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The say the Golden Globes are a joke when it comes to awards. I've heard it plenty of times. It's the Oscars that matter.


----------



## iluvmybags

Kitties Are Cute said:


> The say the Golden Globes are a joke when it comes to awards. I've heard it plenty of times. It's the Oscars that matter.



She was also nominated for a SAG. 
(and I've heard a lot of actors say THATS the one that matters because its voted on by their peers)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

SAG is another kettle of fish. That and the Independent Spirit Awards are seen as prime indicators for Oscar noms.

Golden Globes - there was a report a few years ago how they've lost all credibility.  To me the GG's are just entertainment - it's one of the few awards where the actors eat and drink - I've seen a few completely toasted get up and give hilarious speeches.

I mean, really as an example The Tourist was nommed in the Best Comedy/Musical. What the hell?  The Golden Globes are voted on by the Hollywood Foreign Press. It's just who they want to see on the red carpet.


----------



## Alexenjie

Maybe all the awards for Unbroken were put out prematurely? I read quite a few reviews on the movie at Rotten Tomatoes and many people are not gushing over Angelina's movie. Truly she picked a really long and difficult (I would say almost impossible) subject to bring to film and get it perfect. 

If you want to read raving reviews switch over to Reese Witherspoon's Wild. 

I can't believe that people are still comparing Jennifer Aniston to Angelina Jolie from ten years ago into eternity, how crazy that is. Their lives and careers are not similar at all, other than Brad Pitt they have nothing in common. Let it go.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> Well if everything is bought in Hollywood, why didn't Angie buy some stuff for Unbroken?


For the rigged Golden Globes?  Why should she?  She's too good for that. The Tourist nom and win was her studio's efforts and desires, not her's

If she doesn't get an Oscar nom, then we'll know something's up.


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> For the rigged Golden Globes?  Why should she?  She's too good for that. The Tourist nom and win was her studio's efforts and desires, not her's
> 
> If she doesn't get an Oscar nom, then we'll know something's up.



So since JA got a couple of noms, she bought and paid for them but again, since AJ didn't, she's too above it. I'm guessing that JA also paid off both SAG and GG's to be sure that AJ got the total shut out For Unbroken and Mal, as well as BP's Fury? WOW that Jennifer, she does have some serious pull in old Tinseltown!!  Or else she paid retail for those Rolexes. 

I suppose if it had been the other way around, AJ would be beyond talented and deserving and would NEVER consider handing out a few Rolexes, and JA would be a loser who should just hang her head in shame and leave Hollywood quietly?



The thing is, Angelina isn't that talented. She's a mediocre talent who's best efforts and Oscar was won for typecasting. She plays crazy REALLY well. It's also quietly whispered throughout the industry that her 'directing' is basically for show. Now that I have no idea if it's true or not, but that's what's being said. If Jon Voight hadn't been her father, I doubt we'd know who she is today. 

It's just a fact that her relentless pushing of Unbroken all over garnered her no glory this year, so it would have been better for her if she HAD done the 2 for one on Rolexes from the last sale on Gilt.  

But what I really don't understand??? What difference does it make if JA got the noms and AJ didn't? Why is it even a factor or why are we even arguing about it? Everyone says 'oh it was 10 years ago, they're over it.' If that's true, why do we even care that one is being honored and one isn't? For me, I like JA's hair and clothes better than AJ and I think JA's in better health and shape too. Beyond that, it doesn't really matter BUT I don't think it's fair to bash on JA for no real reason other dislike because she was married to BP first.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> So since JA got a couple of noms, she bought and paid for them but again, since AJ didn't, she's too above it. I'm guessing that JA also paid off both SAG and GG's to be sure that AJ got the total shut out For Unbroken and Mal, as well as BP's Fury? WOW that Jennifer, she does have some serious pull in old Tinseltown!!  Or else she paid retail for those Rolexes.
> 
> I suppose if it had been the other way around, AJ would be beyond talented and deserving and would NEVER consider handing out a few Rolexes, and JA would be a loser who should just hang her head in shame and leave Hollywood quietly?


I never said that, you know.  You did.


----------



## qudz104

Seriously, it's been soo many years and there's still a team jen and team Angelina? So crazy.


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> I never said that, you know.  You did.




I know, right?  But since you've told me 100's of times, you're no fan of hers, I think it was a pretty fair implication.


----------



## Swanky

Jayne1 said:


> I never said that, you know.  You did.


 She didn't really. . .


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> I know, right?  But since you've told me 100's of times, you're no fan of hers, I think it was a pretty fair implication.



I love her eyes, complexion and hair. Even the house she built is perfection, IMO.  I am a fan!  Of that, anyway.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to play Devil's Advocate. The GG nom doesn't mean much to me. Truly it's become a night for the stars to get dressed up - it's been known for a while that the noms cannot be taken seriously.

However, she got nommed for SAG's and that's a big deal.  Despite my earlier views and thinking that it was a crowded field of really good female performances that she might get left out of - the SAG's are a HUGE indicator for the Academy Awards.

However, I don't think she'll take it out.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to play Devil's Advocate. The GG nom doesn't mean much to me. Truly it's become a night for the stars to get dressed up - it's been known for a while that the noms cannot be taken seriously.
> 
> *However, she got nommed for SAG's and that's a big deal. * Despite my earlier views and thinking that it was a crowded field of really good female performances that she might get left out of - the SAG's are a HUGE indicator for the Academy Awards.
> 
> However, I don't think she'll take it out.


Agree!


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> I love her eyes, complexion and hair. Even the house she built is perfection, IMO.  I am a fan!  Of that, anyway.




Oh yeah, me too. And I'm a fan of Horrible Bosses and Office Space. Big fan of those two. And her clothes, her bags, her shoes, etc. I would kill to have a body like hers for just one day, but I can't seem to put down the chocolate to get it done soo...


----------



## iluvmybags

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to play Devil's Advocate. The GG nom doesn't mean much to me. Truly it's become a night for the stars to get dressed up - it's been known for a while that the noms cannot be taken seriously.
> 
> *However, she got nommed for SAG's and that's a big deal.  Despite my earlier views and thinking that it was a crowded field of really good female performances that she might get left out of - the SAG's are a HUGE indicator for the Academy Awards.*
> 
> However, I don't think she'll take it out.



I don't think she'll win either (my early pick is Julianne Moore in 'Still Alice' - I'd also like to see Hilary Swank get a nom for her role in 'You're Not You'.   I'm surprised she's been overlooked), but seeing as the SAGs are voted on by the actors themselves, I'd say that means her peers think she did an amazing job in that film - that is, unless people think she's paying the actors off for votes.  Maybe she agrees to appear on their talk show, or co-star in their movie, or say that they're friends in exchange for their vote.  Cuz apparently, a lot of people think there's no way she really deserves to be nominated - even though tons of people go on and on about how she's always playing the same character/role & that she has no range.  Yet the two noms she's gotten for films are roles where she played characters that are the total opposite of what she usually plays.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Actors and actresses are the only ones who vote/choose the nominees for the Oscar acting awards.  Maybe that's why getting a nomination is considered such an honor.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I don't think she'll win either (my early pick is Julianne Moore in 'Still Alice' - I'd also like to see Hilary Swank get a nom for her role in 'You're Not You'.   I'm surprised she's been overlooked), but seeing as the SAGs are voted on by the actors themselves, I'd say that means her peers think she did an amazing job in that film - that is, unless people think she's paying the actors off for votes.  Maybe she agrees to appear on their talk show, or co-star in their movie, or say that they're friends in exchange for their vote.  Cuz apparently, a lot of people think there's no way she really deserves to be nominated -* even though tons of people go on and on about how she's always playing the same character/role & that she has no range.  Yet the two noms she's gotten for films are roles where she played characters that are the total opposite of what she usually plays.*


Actually I saw Cake at the film festival and I thought she was playing a rich, depressed, still very selfish, very annoying Rachel, in a sense.  I guess I mean I never forgot who I was watching. 

But I never forget I am watching George Clooney, either, so whatever&#8230;  lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

iluvmybags said:


> I'm sorry, but Jen doesn't seem to be the kind of person who the least bit cares about an award.  I do believe she believed in the film and wanted it to be seen - if being seen means she got an award nomination, then good for her, but I don't believe that was her motivation.  *If awards were her motivation, I think she'd be choosing different projects instead of the standard RomCom that she seems comfortable with.   The last time she was recognized for her work, and received a few nominations was for The Good Girl.  Both roles dramatic, both roles requiring her to play total opposite from what she usually plays (and what she's most known for).  Perhaps they recognize that it takes actual talent to step outside ones comfort zone and play a character completely against type.*
> 
> And before anyone jumps on me, I don't think nominations are always made based purely on merit.  I do think there's stuff going on behind the scenes, but I also don't believe that every nomination is bought.  After those emails were leaked yesterday, I think theres more than payoffs going on that prevented Angelina from being nominated.  I don't think she's got the respect of the people who's opinions matter the most



This interview she says she really lobbied hard to get this role. She formed her own  production company and met with the director to get him to cast her. She wasn't offered the film first. 

*"I mean, honestly, it was out to someone  else, so I had to just say, &#8220;Please! Please!&#8221; I just kept checking in,  checking in and finding if there was a moment where there would be a  window. Of course, people were dying to play that part.* And then Daniel  heard that I was really interested, and took a meeting with me."

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/jennifer-aniston-cake-typecasting-not-754710


----------



## Alexenjie

I disagree that Angelina can only act "crazy". I think she is good to great in almost every film I have ever seen her. 

I don't think Jennifer Aniston will win an Oscar but I would be thrilled if she was nominated.  

Don't actors and actresses vote for the SAG awards and the whole membership of the Academy (whoever they are) votes for the Academy awards?


----------



## bagsforme

I like Jennifer but I don't think she acts very well.  I haven't seen the movie but first thought that came to my mind was "if you lose, gain a lot of weight for a role or make yourself look ugly, you are going to be nominated for an award."


----------



## Swanky

I don't go see her movies, but the few I've seen she isn't "Rachel" to me.  She was funny in Office Space, dramatic in The Break Up and I like Derailed.  Those may be all I've seen, lol!
I don't feel like I have to like her less if I like AJ or vice versa.  It's ok to like both, seems like so many people are still on a "team"! lol!

This is outside her stereotypical role, so if she did well in it and physically transformed to become the character then good for her for the acknowledgment.


----------



## NicolesCloset

swanky mama of three said:


> i don't go see her movies, but the few i've seen she isn't "rachel" to me.  She was funny in office space, dramatic in the break up and i like derailed.  Those may be all i've seen, lol!
> I don't feel like i have to like her less if i like aj or vice versa.  It's ok to like both, seems like so many people are still on a "team"! Lol!
> 
> This is outside her stereotypical role, so if she did well in it and physically transformed to become the character then good for her for the acknowledgment.



+1


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer Aniston cuddled up to her BFF Chelsea Handler's ex-boyfriend 50 Cent in an Instagram posted Friday.
The  39-year-old Grammy winner split with the 39-year-old comedian in late  2012 following rumours he was dating Ciara at the same time.
'We dated, very casually. He's a very sweet, nice guy,' the former late-night host told Piers Morgan on CNN earlier this year. 







 


'Me and Jennifer Aniston,(CAKE)  another GOLDEN GLOBE on the way!' Jennifer Aniston cuddled up to her BFF  Chelsea Handler's ex-boyfriend 50 Cent in an Instagram posted Friday

'I  was sampling, kind of, the atmosphere, seeing what was out there, and I  was satiated. He's a great guy... he's the complete antithesis of what  you'd imagine. He's a sweetheart, he's great, he's funny, he has a great  sense of humor.'
50  Cent - born Curtis James Jackson III - likely took the snap last Friday  at the Bar Marmont bash in honor of the 45-year-old's film Cake.
'Me and Jennifer Aniston,(CAKE) another GOLDEN GLOBE on the way,' the rapper captioned the cosy pic.  

The  Life of Crime actress scored a Golden Globe nod for her role as Claire  Simmons in the 2015 drama also starring Anna Kendrick and Sam  Worthington.



Aniston  faces tough competition January 11 against Rosamund Pike (Gone Girl),  Reese Witherspoon (Wild), Julianne Moore (Still Alice), and Felicity  Jones (The Theory of Everything).
'I'm just humbled,' the We're the Millers star told Entertainment Weekly. 




 


Woman of the hour: 50 Cent - born  Curtis James Jackson III - likely took the snap last Friday at the Bar  Marmont bash in honor of the 45-year-old's film Cake

              Jennifer Aniston and Sam Worthington's new film Cake



 








 


'I'm just humbled': The Life of Crime  actress scored a Golden Globe nod for her role as Claire Simmons in the  2015 drama also starring Anna Kendrick and Sam Worthington 

              Jennifer Aniston returns in scene from Horrible Bosses 2



 








 


In theatres now! Jennifer currently  reprises her man-eating dentist role in Horrible Bosses 2 with Jason  Bateman, Christoph Waltz, and Kevin Spacey 

'Its  just all happening so fast and so beautifully. The Globes are a big fun  party and its so fun to celebrate with your peers. My friend Emily  [Blunt] is nominated so Im excited for her. Were just going to have a  fun night.'
Jennifer  currently reprises her man-eating dentist role in Horrible Bosses 2  with Jason Bateman, Christoph Waltz, and Kevin Spacey.
It's been two and a half years since her fiancé Justin Theroux popped the question, and they have yet to walk down the aisle.
Meanwhile, 50 Cent will next perform with G Unit on February 12 at The Filmore Silver Spring in Maryland.




 





Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oyfriend-50-Cent-Cake-bash.html#ixzz3Ljwn6JMF 
​


----------



## Jayne1

I didn't think she was Rachel in Derailed or Horrible Bosses, not that I've seen that one, I just said she reminded me of an older and very annoying, pill addicted and *****y Rachel in the movie, Cake.


----------



## Tivo

Chelsea Handler has been "39" for about 10 years.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sigh.

Disappointed that I decided to check in on Jennifer and the thread is all about Angelina. 

Somebody at some point decided Jennifer deserved her own thread and at 400 plus pages it appears to be true.

Angelina is not interesting enough to deserve two threads.

SMH.


----------



## Nathalya

+1


----------



## labelwhore04

Tivo said:


> Chelsea Handler has been "39" for about 10 years.





omg this. Seriously how old is she in reality? She looks at least 45, and there's nothing wrong with that, she looks good but jeez nobody is buying that you're 39.


----------



## Grace123

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Disappointed that I decided to check in on Jennifer and the thread is all about Angelina.
> 
> Somebody at some point decided Jennifer deserved her own thread and at 400 plus pages it appears to be true.
> 
> Angelina is not interesting enough to deserve two threads.
> 
> SMH.




True.


----------



## Swanky

Chelsea jokes about her age laughing that she knows she looks 50, lol!


----------



## DivineMissM

I could have sworn Jennifer and Chelsea were the same age at one point.


----------



## berrydiva

When Chelsea says she "dated" 50, she means to say that she was getting...how can I say this...she was getting "dug out" by 50, right? Her trying to make it seem like it was more is very pathetic.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston reveals her pain over speculation she's too 'selfish and career-driven' to have children *


Actress Jennifer Aniston has spoken of the pressure to have children while trying to pursue a successful career.
The former Friends star said she is hurt by repeated accusations that she has sacrificed the chance of motherhood for fame and fortune in Hollywood.
Aniston, 45, said it was wrong for people to assume that women who haven't chosen motherhood are somehow perceived to have failed in life.








Sultry: Jennifer Aniston smoulders for the camera as she takes part in a new photoshoot for Allure magazine





 
Speaking out: The actress, pictured here with fiance Justin Theroux in November in Los Angeles, spoke about the constant speculation surrounding whether she will have children

'I don't like [the pressure] that people put on me, on women, that you've failed yourself as a female because you haven't procreated,' she said.






Denial: The actress was forced to deny she was pregnant after being pictured on the red carpet in August, appearing to show a bump

'I don't think it's fair. You may not have a child come out of your vagina, but that doesn't mean that you aren't mothering - dogs, friends, friends, children.'
Since her split with husband Brad Pitt in 2005 Anniston has been the focus of intense media scrutiny in the U.S.
Almost every month a celebrity magazine in the US speculates that she is pregnant, getting married or engaged in a row with Angelina Jolie who recently married her ex-husband and has six children.
In August she was forced to issue a denial that she was pregnant after photos of her on the red carpet appeared to show a slight bulge in her dress.
In an interview for Allure magazine Aniston said the accusation that she has put her career ahead of motherhood was the most hurtful thing she has faced since becoming one of Hollywood's most recognisable stars.
'Oh, God, so many painful things. The accusation that I've put my career before the want, the desire to be a mother,' she said.
' This continually is said about me: that I was so career-driven and focused on myself; that I don't want to be a mother, and how selfish that is.'
Aniston said the scrutiny feels like an unfair pressure on women, and not just her.
'I have a lot of friends who decided not to have children, who can't have children, or are trying but are having a difficult time,' she told the magazine.
'There's all sorts of reasons why children aren't in people's lives, and no one has the right to assume.
'Its quite rude, insulting, and ignorant. 
Aniston said she had learned to put up with the rumours but still finds it hard to take.
'Even saying it gets me a little tight in my throat,' she said.
The actress didn't say in the interview if she wanted children, but spoke glowingly about her fiancé of two years, actor Justin Theroux.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2874682/Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-pain-speculation-s-selfish-career-driven-children.html#ixzz3M0Oi6WRa


----------



## Swanky

*'She's always been sweet to me': Jennifer Aniston on her surprise friendship with Brad Pitt's OTHER ex Gwyneth Paltrow*

They both had long term relationships with Brad Pitt before he met and eventually married Angelina Jolie.
And it appears Jennifer Aniston and Gwyneth Paltrow have bonded since their very public breakups with the Hollywood golden boy.
In a new interview with Allure magazine, Aniston, 45, opened up about her unexpected friendship with the GOOP founder.







Revealed: Jennifer Aniston and Gwyneth Paltrow have bonded since their very public breakups with Hollywood golden boy Brad Pitt, pictured in a recent social media selfie

Gwyneth, 42, was engaged to Brad, who she dated from 1994 to 1997. The two broke up with rumours circulating that Paltrow was not yet ready for marriage.
Then three years later Mr Pitt married Aniston in 2000 in a lavish Malibu, California wedding. 
Their marriage lasted for a number of years before they split in 2005 with many believing the actor had left her for Angelina.






Pals: The two actresses pictured at a Stand Up To Cancer event in Hollywood in September

Speaking of Paltrow in her Allure interview, the Horrible Bosses star revealed: 'I've known her (Gwyneth) a long time. That woman has got style to the moon and back. Chic, effortless, gorgeous. This sums us up.' 
'Look, I'm in a T-shirt, jeans, and 400-year-old shoes, and this one is just, like, to a T.'
Adding: 'She's always been sweet to me.'





 
History: Gwyneth, 42, was engaged to Brad, who she dated from 1994 to 1997

Aniston is now engaged to Justin Theroux while her pal Gwyneth recently split from husband Chris Martin.   


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2874838/She-s-sweet-Jennifer-Aniston-surprise-friendship-Brad-Pitt-s-ex-Gwyneth-Paltrow.html#ixzz3M0XcYtq4


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'She's always been sweet to me': Jennifer Aniston on her surprise friendship with Brad Pitt's OTHER ex Gwyneth Paltrow*
> 
> They both had long term relationships with Brad Pitt before he met and eventually married Angelina Jolie.
> And it appears Jennifer Aniston and Gwyneth Paltrow have bonded since their very public breakups with the Hollywood golden boy.
> In a new interview with Allure magazine, Aniston, 45, opened up about her unexpected friendship with the GOOP founder.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/15/2412613900000578-2874838-Revealed_Jennifer_Aniston_and_Gwyneth_Paltrow_have_bonded_since_-a-41_1418663784758.jpg
> Revealed: Jennifer Aniston and Gwyneth Paltrow have bonded since their very public breakups with Hollywood golden boy Brad Pitt, pictured in a recent social media selfie
> 
> Gwyneth, 42, was engaged to Brad, who she dated from 1994 to 1997. The two broke up with rumours circulating that Paltrow was not yet ready for marriage.
> Then three years later Mr Pitt married Aniston in 2000 in a lavish Malibu, California wedding.
> Their marriage lasted for a number of years before they split in 2005 with many believing the actor had left her for Angelina.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/15/2412606500000578-2874838-Pals_The_two_actresses_pictured_at_a_Stand_Up_To_Cancer_event_in-m-44_1418663871896.jpg
> Pals: The two actresses pictured at a Stand Up To Cancer event in Hollywood in September
> 
> Speaking of Paltrow in her Allure interview, the Horrible Bosses star revealed: 'I've known her (Gwyneth) a long time. That woman has got style to the moon and back. Chic, effortless, gorgeous. This sums us up.'
> 'Look, I'm in a T-shirt, jeans, and 400-year-old shoes, and this one is just, like, to a T.'
> Adding: 'She's always been sweet to me.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/15/24125BF000000578-2874838-image-m-38_1418663457234.jpg
> History: Gwyneth, 42, was engaged to Brad, who she dated from 1994 to 1997
> 
> Aniston is now engaged to Justin Theroux while her pal Gwyneth recently split from husband Chris Martin.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2874838/She-s-sweet-Jennifer-Aniston-surprise-friendship-Brad-Pitt-s-ex-Gwyneth-Paltrow.html#ixzz3M0XcYtq4




Cute pics...but do they really have to tie EVERY.THING back to Brad and Angelina?!


----------



## Solemony

Well she doesn't have much going on in her life that's interesting to talk about other than Brad and Angelina, her figure, hair, discussion of children, and marriage.


----------



## Swanky

Really?  Last I heard she's nominated for a Golden Globe, lol!  I can't see how her hair or ex is "more" ?

I guess if you don't like her {or whoever} you can be annoyed by anything they do


----------



## Jalulia

I don't mind Jennifer at all. I'm kind of surprised that she'd be buddy buddy with Gwyneth. 

I guess I don't see them as having too much in common.

Didn't Gwyneth kind of diss Jennifer some years ago? For some reason, I'm thinking she did.


----------



## iluvmybags

Solemony said:


> Well she doesn't have much going on in her life that's interesting to talk about other than Brad and Angelina, her figure, hair, discussion of children, and marriage.



I don't see Jen talking about Brad & Angelina - I see Jen talking about Gwyneth Paltrow and the Daily Mail linking her to Gwyneth via Brad.  And Jen's actually got quite a bit going in right now - she was just nominated for a Screen Actors Guild Award and a Golden Globe, plus Horrible Bosses 2 recently came out and there's been a lot of buzz about that, not to mention her role in Cake (plus there's this new man in her life who gave her a pretty sizable rock for her left hand, so I hardly think she wastes her time rehashing her marriage to Angelina's beau to one of his other exes)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I actually think its kind of sweet those two are friends.


----------



## Tivo

Is my Gwynnie's arm really that skinny?


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure they're really "friends" as much as friendly acquaintances. I mean, do they hang out? Lol


----------



## AEGIS

Her statements don't really imply a friendship


----------



## berrydiva

Jen is made interesting by her Brad Pitt connection...


----------



## Swanky

I don't find that interesting about her at all


----------



## Swanky

Here's the actual interview . .  .


*Jennifer Aniston on Why Feminism Shouldn't Be That Hard* 






In her upcoming film _Cake,_ Aniston plays Claire, a woman in chronic pain after being in a car crash. "So much of the exercise was just letting yourself fall apart," says the actress. During filming, Aniston stopped wearing makeup, shaving, and looking in mirrors; she also had a large prosthetic scar on her face. "A woman going physically unattractive is where you get recognition and some sort of respect. You read things like, 'Oh, finally, she's acting!'" Aniston scoffs. What does she make of the fact that so much attention is paid to the physical appearances of actresses, especially when they go without makeup for a role? "Quite sexist, to be honest, because men don't get that." Here, Aniston poses for photographer Michael Thompson in a sequined silk dress by Donna Karan New York.






For this shot (the cover), hairstylist Chris McMillan combed a mixture of mousse and shine serum through Aniston's damp hair. He straightened just her roots and scrunched the bottom half of her hair with his hands while he dried it with a diffuser. To play up Aniston's golden look, makeup artist Charlotte Tilbury swirled bronzer along the sides of her face and apricot blush on her cheeks. She chose a palette of gold and bronze shadows for Aniston's eyes and layered shimmery bronze gloss over berry lipstick. The look can be re-created with *Colour Riche Eye Shadow in Treasured Bronze, True Match Super-Blendable Blush in Soft Sun,* and *Colour Riche Le Gloss in Nude Touch* by L'Oréal Paris.







When asked why the word "feminism" is so complicated, Aniston is direct: "Because people overcomplicate it. It's simply believing in equality between men and women. Pretty basic." She's not shy about her thoughts on motherhood, either. "I don't like [the pressure] that people put on me, on women&#8212;that you've failed yourself as a female because you haven't procreated. I don't think it's fair. You may not have a child come out of your vagina, but that doesn't mean you aren't mothering&#8212;dogs, friends, friends' children." Aniston has reason to have thought these issues through. "This continually is said about me: that I was so career-driven and focused on myself; that I don't want to be a mother, and how selfish that is." Ticking off these accusations now, she seems unfazed. But when it's suggested to Aniston that maybe she just lets the insinuations roll off her back after so many years of hearing them, she says, "No. Even saying it gets me a little tight in my throat." Here, she wears a beaded silk dress by Altuzarra. 

When asked why the word "feminism" is so complicated, Aniston is direct: "Because people overcomplicate it. It's simply believing in equality between men and women. Pretty basic." She's not shy about her thoughts on motherhood, either. "I don't like [the pressure] that people put on me, on women&#8212;that you've failed yourself as a female because you haven't procreated. I don't think it's fair. You may not have a child come out of your vagina, but that doesn't mean you aren't mothering&#8212;dogs, friends, friends' children." Aniston has reason to have thought these issues through. "This continually is said about me: that I was so career-driven and focused on myself; that I don't want to be a mother, and how selfish that is." Ticking off these accusations now, she seems unfazed. But when it's suggested to Aniston that maybe she just lets the insinuations roll off her back after so many years of hearing them, she says, "No. Even saying it gets me a little tight in my throat." Here, she wears a beaded silk dress by Altuzarra.


----------



## Swanky

Aniston's hair is naturally curly, though in the past she usually wore it straight because controlling the texture was so arduous. "The amount of crap that I'd have to load up, layering different products and going down to the ocean and getting some water bottles filled with beach water [to spray on it]. That would work. But how often are you near a beach? It's nice to let it go raw and animal. You just have to have the right product," says Aniston, who is a co-owner of and spokeswoman for Living Proof, which this month introduced Living Proof Curl, a line of products promising to help curly hair hold its shape without frizz. "It's nice when something works and does what it says it's going to do," she says of the new products. "A bad-hair day really can set you off on the wrong foot, as can many other things, but it's nice when you get the good hair down because that way you can focus on all the other things that are going wrong."


http://www.allure.com/celebrity-trends/cover-shoot/2015/jennifer-aniston-interview#slide=4


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer Aniston&#8217;s hair is awfully famous. And it's hard to believe she's ever had a beauty misstep. But for our January issue, the Living Proof co-owner and Aveeno spokeswoman opened up to writer Brooke Hauser about her beauty routine, the best beauty advice she got from her mother, and a major hair regret (it's not the Rachel cut!).*Have you ever made a beauty mistake? *&#8220;Mini Mohawk, when I was 14. And the worst makeup mistake was the &#8217;80s. That was all a mistake.&#8221; 
*Have you learned any great hair tricks from a stylist?* &#8220;For those who have curly, unmanageable hair, braid your hair at night while wet and sleep in it.&#8221; 
*What part of your beauty routine would you never let your fiancé witness?* &#8220;There&#8217;s nothing I wouldn&#8217;t let him see.&#8221; 
*Allure:* &#8220;And vice versa?&#8221; 
*Aniston: *&#8220;Totally. Oy.&#8221; 
*What&#8217;s a typical day&#8217;s diet?* &#8220;Morning shake with a piece of toast. A salad with protein and vegetables. An afternoon snack of a soup, green juice, and a handful of nuts. And then I have some form of protein and vegetables for dinner.&#8221; 
*What&#8217;s your biggest food craving? *&#8220;Nachos.&#8221;
*What are your favorite and least favorite workouts?* &#8220;I love them all. I love working out. The only time I don&#8217;t like it is when I&#8217;m tired.&#8221; 
*What&#8217;s the best beauty advice you got from your mother?* &#8220;Start using eye cream in your 20s. I was using eye cream when I was, like, 18.&#8221;




Life is pretty good for Jennifer Aniston, who, along with her fiancé, actor-director-writer Justin Theroux, just completed renovations on their home in Los Angeles. (That's them above, at the Governors Awards in Hollywood on November 8.) She's not the type to flaunt her happiness by posting lovey-dovey pics on Instagram, but that doesn't mean that they're not lovey-dovey.  During her interview with writer Brooke Hauser for the January 2015 issue of _Allure_, which took place at Aniston's house, when Theroux came home, she brightened. He hung out for a few minutes, just long enough to answer an impromptu question. Hauser mentioned that she'd read that they do facial masks together on Sunday nights. True?

*Aniston: *Yes, we do. We switch around. We do Cellcosmet.
*Theroux: *It's adorable.
*Aniston:* It's adorable. But he's honestly so comfortable in his masculinity. As opposed to some guys, who would never&#8212;
*Theroux: *Ride that line.
*Aniston: *You do. You ride the line, babe.
*Theroux:* "Babe, we gotta do our masks." I never do that.
*Aniston*: [_Smiling_] No, you don't.
As for her engagement, the impending nuptials feel impending enough that the couple&#8217;s close friends have taken to showing up at their house in formalwear. &#8220;It&#8217;s adorable. If we throw a little pizza party, we have this couple...every time, they would come over in black tie, or at least a proper suit; she was in a gorgeous dress. It happened at a Fourth of July party. We&#8217;re all in jean shorts, and they came in going, &#8216;Is it happening?!&#8217;&#8221; Aniston squeals and laughs. &#8220;There was a time when people thought we were going to throw a party and surprise everybody.&#8221;
No, she&#8217;s not about to reveal her wedding plans. But, she says, &#8220;we do talk about it all the time.&#8221; 





www.allure.com


----------



## iluvmybags

berrydiva said:


> Jen is made interesting by her Brad Pitt connection...



 I swear, some of these comments are just thrown out for a reaction - here, I'll give ya one! 

I actually find that to the the least interesting thing about her - I find Justin far more interesting than Brad ever was! Brad & Angelina seem to be one of the most dullest couples in Hollywood


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Flexed Her Muscles to Overcome Typecasting & Get 'Cake' Role!*







*Jennifer Aniston* dons a chic pair of eyeglasses while attending the Variety screening of her latest film _Cake_ held at AMC Loews 34th Street 14 theater on Monday (December 15) in New York City.  
The 45-year-old actress recently opened up about overcoming challenges with typecasting to get her Golden Globe nominated role in _Cake_.
&#8220;You get stereotyped to some degree, so you have to flex your muscles more and bang your drum a little and take control in order to take part in movies like [_Cake_],&#8221; *Jennifer* shared to _IndieWire_.


----------



## berrydiva

iluvmybags said:


> I swear, some of these comments are just thrown out for a reaction - here, I'll give ya one!
> 
> I actually find that to the the least interesting thing about her - I find Justin far more interesting than Brad ever was! Brad & Angelina seem to be one of the most dullest couples in Hollywood


Ummm ok. Get out your feelings a bit...it was a fleeting thought. without her connection to Brad, honestly Jen would not be the Jen that she is now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

iluvmybags said:


> *I swear, some of these comments are just thrown out for a reaction *- here, I'll give ya one!
> I actually find that to the the least interesting thing about her - I find Justin far more interesting than Brad ever was! Brad & Angelina seem to be one of the most dullest couples in Hollywood



That's every celeb thread though...


----------



## Swanky

Neither of them would be who they are. . . that's the thing about marriages and relationships.  She was a favorite on TV and he was upcoming in the movies.  They moved on, can we?


----------



## berrydiva

I agree with her point about the pressure people place on women to have children and somehow, perhaps not intentional, makes the person feel less than a woman. I can completely sympathize with her but I will say that I feel that it's women who try to make other women feel that way or put the pressure on them. IME, I notice it from women who have dedicated their lives to their children and have no lives outside of their children. I definitely made a conscious choice, along with my SO, but people can be extremely annoying about it...I don't know if I would classify it as hurtful as she does...but it's definitely vexing to have others define you as a woman or your worth as a woman by if you've physically given birth.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Neither of them would be who they are. . . that's the thing about marriages and relationships.  She was a favorite on TV and he was upcoming in the movies.  They moved on, can we?


No.  *sorry I couldn't help myself* I personally don't care about either one of them...think that's the first time I;ve mentioned Brad in this thread...clearly a sore spot for you folks.


----------



## Swanky

Not a "sore spot" for me, although I disagree w/ her only being successful because of a man. 
 I asked to move on only because this and AJ's thread goes south when people start in about it, that's all


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

iluvmybags said:


> I swear, some of these comments are just thrown out for a reaction - here, I'll give ya one!


----------



## iluvmybags

berrydiva said:


> Ummm ok. Get out your feelings a bit...it was a fleeting thought. without her connection to Brad, honestly Jen would not be the Jen that she is now.



Um, OK!  If you say so!  Do you remember this little TV show called 'FRIENDS'?  The cast united and negotiated $1m/ep deal? The show lives on in syndication and plays I don't know - 4 or 5 times/day on various networks.  Netflix also just picked up.  That show made her (and the rest of the cast) a very rich woman & recognizable all over the world.  Don't think Brad had anything to do with that (in fact, it was mostly David Schwimmer's idea).    People give Brad Pitt far too much credit!   

And then there are others who say Jennifer Aniston became famous because of her haircut - which again, Brad had nothing to do with (I guess those people would say she owes everything to her hairdresser for forcing her to cut her hair into the 'Rachel')


(I dunno - I have never ventured into Angelina & Brad's thread other than to post the People & HELLO! articles from their wedding - does Brad have as much power and control over Angelina as people seem to think he had over Jen?  I mean without Brad, who would Angelina be, right?  Does she owe everything she has to Brad as well?)


----------



## AEGIS

some of yall are really pressed when people talk about your favs lol

*twirls on out of here*


----------



## Tivo

Let's not downplay the impact her relationship with Brad had on her popularity and career. They were THE couple back in the day. They were good looking, young, wealthy and seemed to enjoy each other and have fun. They represented that couple everyone wanted to be like and as pretty as Jen was her looks were accessible to the average woman. 








And then...BAM




Every woman's nightmare. Husband leaves for a woman who is represents the kind of woman men desire. Providing proof to fearful women everywhere that despite having the seemingly perfect relationship, your man can and will leave for a hotter woman. I think this is why the bitterness on Jen's behalf still exists. 

Let's not pretend like Brad doesn't contribute to interest in Jen.


----------



## Swanky

Although I think AJ is beautiful, I don't know any men that do. 
I can't believe people are still obsessed with this...


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> some of yall are really pressed when people talk about your favs lol
> 
> *twirls on out of here*


Seriously! I'm gone with the wind fabulous right behind you.


----------



## AEGIS

I know lots of men who once found Angelina sexy....there is no denying that she was a sex symbol during her Tomb Raider days...now she's a lil too thin for that and is seen as more of a mother and a humanitaran


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> I know lots of men who once found Angelina sexy....there is no denying that she was a sex symbol during her Tomb Raider days...now she's a lil too thin for that and is seen as more of a mother and a humanitaran



Yep. I also know plenty of men AND women who thought/think she's hot. She's more of a mom and humanitarian now, not known for being a sex symbol anymore. 

Anyway, back to Jen.... While we can't argue that Friends created her fame, it's after it ended that the divorce and subsequent press really made her career. She had some crappy movies on hand once Friends ended, I doubt she'd still be as big as she is now. Look at Lisa Kudrow, She's arguably the most talented of the cast and her career isn't anywhere near Jennifer's.  While the divorce was of course heartbreaking and brutal, professionally it did her good. She solidified her "America's Sweetheart" image by having the added factor, lol.


----------



## Swanky

Unfortunately for Lisa she's not as attractive and that's a problem in Hollywood. 
I don't credit a marriage for Jennifer's success personally - if I do it can be argued that he benefited as much as she did considering he'd married "Americas Sweetheart".


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Unfortunately for Lisa she's not as attractive and that's a problem in Hollywood.



This however, is agreeable. It helps to have a great body in Hollywood!


----------



## AEGIS

IMO Lisa & Jennifer are the same level of attractiveness.  Neither are traditional great beauties.  I would rank them the same in terms of looks.

eta: but Jen also had "the hair." Her hair was bigger than her at one point!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> IMO Lisa & Jennifer are the same level of attractiveness.  Neither are traditional great beauties.  I would rank them the same in terms of looks.
> 
> eta: but Jen also had "the hair." Her hair was bigger than her at one point!



That's why I implied Jen has a great body, not beauty, lol.


----------



## Swanky

I don't find her beautiful either. I think she's cute though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think JA is a great beauty, but to me she's more attractive than Lisa Kudrow.


----------



## Jayne1

Every time I see an old picture, I remember how much I liked her old, mostly original, save for the nose and first raised hairline, face better.  It just suited her more.  No one looked like her and she was adorable, in that accessible way.


----------



## Grace123

Brad looked his best when he and Jen were the Golden Couple too. Now he looks like he's a badly aging car salesman and I don't think it can be blamed on the natural aging process. There are plenty of older men than he, both in Hollywood and real life, who don't look that used up at age 50.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh no.


----------



## Grace123




----------



## Sweetpea83

At 50...in the movie, Fury.

Source: Turn The Right Corner.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> Brad looked his best when he and Jen were the Golden Couple too. Now he looks like he's a badly aging car salesman and I don't think it can be blamed on the natural aging process. There are plenty of older men than he, both in Hollywood and real life, who don't look that used up at age 50.


It's all still there though, IMO.  He just has to clean it up.  

The roles he takes require him to have bad hair and bad facial hair, but I think if he took a role that asked him to be Legends of the Fall, A River Runs Through It, or Ocean's Eleven kind of handsome, he could become that again, in a second.


----------



## Grace123

Maybe. But he'll never look like this again and that's a shame. Course none of us will look like we did 20 years ago. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I think Jen looks too skinny in the pic with the black dress. You can see ribs.


----------



## iluvmybags

I personally prefer the way Jen looks today to how she looked 10 years ago.  We all grow older, age differently, fill out and I think she looks great.  The only thing I wish she'd do is darken her hair just a bit (not brunette, but a slightly darker, warmer blonde)


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think Brad purposefully downplays his looks.  

I forgot how obsessed Jen was with her super long hair.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> some of yall are really pressed when people talk about your favs lol
> 
> *twirls on out of here*


----------



## Grace123

lanasyogamama said:


> I think Brad purposefully downplays his looks.
> 
> I forgot how obsessed Jen was with her super long hair.




He's doing an excellent job. Haha

Yes I think she looks even better now. The little extra weight is highly complimentary.


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> At 50...in the movie, Fury.
> 
> Source: Turn The Right Corner.




Body double. No shame in it. They all do it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How do you know that? LOL..He was shirtless in that whole scene.. (I watched the movie, btw).


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^How do you know that? LOL..He was shirtless in that whole scene.. (I watched the movie, btw).




http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/Ex-o...ble-military/story-20525970-detail/story.html

I'm on my phone and can't post the entire article but hopefully someone else can.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He could have been a body double in other scenes..? But what do we know..lol.


----------



## iluvmybags

lanasyogamama said:


> I think Brad purposefully downplays his looks.
> 
> I forgot how obsessed Jen was with her super long hair.





Grace123 said:


> He's doing an excellent job. Haha
> 
> Yes I think she looks even better now. The little extra weight is highly complimentary.





Grace123 said:


> Body double. No shame in it. They all do it.





Sweetpea83 said:


> ^How do you know that? LOL..He was shirtless in that whole scene.. (I watched the movie, btw).





Grace123 said:


> http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/Ex-o...ble-military/story-20525970-detail/story.html
> 
> I'm on my phone and can't post the entire article but hopefully someone else can.





Sweetpea83 said:


> He could have been a body double in other scenes..? But what do we know..lol.




I think these were posted in the wrong thread - looking for this?
The Angelina and Brad Pitt Thread



(or did Jen encourage all this Brad talk? )


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol...whoops?


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> He could have been a body double in other scenes..? But what do we know..lol.



Well you do have a point. lol


----------



## Grace123

iluvmybags said:


> I think these were posted in the wrong thread - looking for this?
> The Angelina and Brad Pitt Thread
> 
> 
> 
> (or did Jen encourage all this Brad talk? )



I know it's bad..but he WAS her husband so sometimes ya gotta drag up the past a little.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sweetpea83 said:


> At 50...in the movie, Fury.
> 
> Source: Turn The Right Corner.



It's because you can't see his face. If it is his body then ya, his body looks good- his face, not so much.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Jayne1 said:


> It's all still there though, IMO.  He just has to clean it up.
> 
> The roles he takes require him to have bad hair and bad facial hair, but I think if he took a role that asked him to be Legends of the Fall, A River Runs Through It, or Ocean's Eleven kind of handsome, he could become that again, in a second.



IDK he was out this week to help out his wife and I wouldn't look at him once let alone twice. I do think often times it is his own personal style. The glasses, hats, and such make it hard for me to even want to look at his face. He obviously isn't good looking enough anymore to wear anything and everything and still look good in it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

AEGIS said:


> IMO Lisa & Jennifer are the same level of attractiveness.  Neither are traditional great beauties.  I would rank them the same in terms of looks.
> 
> eta: but Jen also had "the hair." Her hair was bigger than her at one point!



I would be willing to bet there are at least a million men that would disagree with you that Jen and Lisa are on the same level of attractiveness. (No offense Lisa- I loved you on Friends)!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

peppermintpatty said:


> I would be willing to bet there are at least a million men that would disagree with you that Jen and Lisa are on the same level of attractiveness. (No offense Lisa- I loved you on Friends)!!!!!




and I could probably find a million who do
Remember that isn't Jen's original face


----------



## peppermintpatty

AEGIS said:


> and I could probably find a million who do
> Remember that isn't Jen's original face



Sure you could- that's why Lisa is on all the magazine covers. So Jen's had a nose job, that's nothing in Hollywierd. When you find that million you let me know- good luck! ( still nothing against Lisa- it just is what it is)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

peppermintpatty said:


> Sure you could- that's why Lisa is on all the magazine covers. So Jen's had a nose job, that's nothing in Hollywierd. When you find that million you let me know- good luck! ( still nothing against Lisa- it just is what it is)



Lol, oh my goodness.


----------



## Swanky

*Still great Friends! Jennifer Aniston reunites with on-screen mother Marlo Thomas at luncheon to celebrate her new movie Cake*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncheon-celebrate-new-movie-Cake.html#comments


They starred together on just three episodes of Friends over the course of six years.
But during that time Jennifer Aniston, who played Rachel Green, formed a very close bond with her on-screen mother Sandra, portrayed by Marlo Thomas.
The actresses reunited on Wednesday as Marlo co-hosted a luncheon to celebrate Jennifer&#8217;s new movie Cake at Michael&#8217;s restaurant in New York City.






Reunion: Jennifer Aniston attended a luncheon co-hosted by her on-screen mother in Friends, Marlo Thomas, in New York City on Wednesday 

The 45-year-old looked gorgeous as always in a chic black top and cream skirt.
Jennifer wore her honey coloured hair glossy and straight and her make-up natural with a slick of nude lipstick.
Meanwhile, Marlo looked far younger than her 77 years in a blue cap-sleeved dress which featured a crocodile skin print.





Close bond: Marlo threw the bash to celebrate Jennifer's new movie Cake, which has already earned her Golden Globe and SAG nods 






Stunning: The 45-year-old looked glamorous with little make-up, in a black top and cream skirt

For years the pair have lent their celebrity status to raise awareness and funds for St. Jude's Children's Research Hospital, which was founded by Marlo&#8217;s father Danny.
The evening before the luncheon for her movie &#8211; which has already earned her Golden Globe and SAG nods &#8211; Jennifer was seen wrapped up warm in the Big Apple.
The Horrible Bosses star wore an all-black outfit in the form of a wool coat over a shift dress, opaque tights, pumps and a printed scarf.





Friends till the end: Jennifer and Marlo formed a strong friendship while working together on the hit sitcom, which they are pictured in a 2002 episode of, and both work to raise awareness and funds for St. Jude Children's Research Hospital, which Marlo's father Danny founded 






Back in the day: The actress worked together on two Friends episodes in 1996 (one of which they are pictured during) and one in 2002 

According to Us Weekly, Jennifer is gearing up for a holiday with fiancé Justin Theroux, with a source telling the magazine that they are planning to travel to Telluride, Colorado and then Cabo San Lucas.
The insider claimed to the publication that the Mexican retreat, where Jennifer visits annually, &#8216;is a haven. They feel like it&#8217;s a time to recharge.&#8217;
Us Weekly reports that it will serve as some welcome relaxation time for the engaged couple after they allegedly had a fight over Thanksgiving &#8211; although their representatives deny this.








 
Wrapped up warm: Jennifer was seen bundled up in all-black while out in the Big Apple on Tuesday evening


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2878199/Jennifer-Aniston-reunites-Friends-screen-mother-Marlo-Thomas-luncheon-celebrate-new-movie-Cake.html#ixzz3MC6YZ9ju


----------



## Alexenjie

What a shame what Marlo has done to her face. I almost didn't know who she was. Aging and the Entertainment Industry, so many tragic results. I guess plastic surgeons never tell their clients that enough is enough and that after a certain number of procedures you will look worse rather than younger.


----------



## iluvmybags

Alexenjie said:


> What a shame what Marlo has done to her face. I almost didn't know who she was. Aging and the Entertainment Industry, so many tragic results. I guess plastic surgeons never tell their clients that enough is enough and that after a certain number of procedures you will look worse rather than younger.



I can't tell if she's had even more work done, or if its just the original work she had done combined with weight gain.  She looks a lot heavier than she looked on Friends (and her hair is much different), which could be what's making her look so different. I've seen her in St Jude commercials (one was just on seconds ago!) and she looks more like herself - but she also looks thinner in those ads


----------



## Grace123

As usual, Jen looks great. Love the black ensemble.


----------



## DivineMissM

They were married, so yes he will be mentioned from time to time...but the connection made in that article about Jenn and Gwen was just ridiculous.  It's not like they're recent exes hanging out together.  It was like 15 years ago. 


Anyway, she looks better than ever.  

and Marlo is looking quite terrifying!


----------



## tomz_grl

I think Marlo looks great for 77!


----------



## Swanky

I think she talked about Paltrow for less than a minute, mentioning loving her style and saying she's sweet.  They can make "news" out of anything, lol!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston & Marlo Thomas' 'Friends' Reunion Makes Our Day Even Better! *



 
*Jennifer Aniston* and *Marlo Thomas* have a _*Friends*_ reunion at a luncheon to celebrate _Cake_ at Michaels Restaurant on Wednesday (December 17) in New York City.  
The two actresses, who played a mother-daughter duo on _Friends_, were also spotted chatting with *Arianna Huffington*, the creator of the _Huffington Post_.


Not only is *Jennifer* acting, she is starting to explore different parts of the industry, such as executive producing _Cake_.
Thats a bug that gets you once you do it. Were just waiting for the proper window of time and the proper piece of material. There has been a beautiful project that was about to happen that ended up falling apart for all sorts of reasons.  Maybe its being a control freak, I dont know, but wanting to be a part of a seed and seeing it turn into something wonderful is exciting. Its fun to explore other areas of our industry other than being an actor-for-hire. Its quite fulfilling, *Jennifer* recently shared to _THR_.


----------



## Jalulia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she talked about Paltrow for less than a minute, mentioning loving her style and saying she's sweet.  They can make "news" out of anything, lol!



I know. I don't get why that was big news. I wasn't under the impression that Jen disliked Paltrow at any point.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I would be willing to bet there are at least a million men that would disagree with you that Jen and Lisa are on the same level of attractiveness. (No offense Lisa- I loved you on Friends)!!!!!


Really? That many?!


----------



## Jalulia

berrydiva said:


> Really? That many?!



Smart aleck.


----------



## AEGIS

peppermintpatty said:


> Sure you could- that's why Lisa is on all the magazine covers. So Jen's had a nose job, that's nothing in Hollywierd. When you find that million you let me know- good luck! ( still nothing against Lisa- it just is what it is)



idc enough about either of these women but you apparently do and seem so desperately to want to be right so you can be right.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Really? That many?!



Sorry- did I low ball it too much for you?


----------



## peppermintpatty

AEGIS said:


> idc enough about either of these women but you apparently do and seem so desperately to want to be right so you can be right.  Merry Christmas.



It's hardly a matter of how much I care about either woman- it's a fact. It is also a fact I don't have time to research Lisa's magazine covers compared to Jen's magazine covers or their individual popularity. It just is what it is- it's not about being right And a Merry Christmas to you as well!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Sorry- did I low ball it too much for you?


Dunno. I don't know...I don't pay much attention to either and don't really find either particularly beautiful nor do I know men who find either of them to be particularly beautiful. So I have no idea...I'm not sure how you measured that million exactly.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Dunno. I don't know...I don't pay much attention to either and don't really find either particularly beautiful nor do I know men who find either of them to be particularly beautiful. So I have no idea...I'm not sure how you measured that million exactly.



Your in Jen's thread quite a bit more than I am, so I'm guessing you pay more attention then I do. TBH I don't even remember who said Lisa and Jen were equally attractive and I'm too tired to look. It's easy- Lisa doesn't even had a thread on tpf, she isn't on magazine covers, they aren't on the same playing field- period. Not quite sure why this is such a big deal to some people. If you don't agree with me or me with you- whatever. Million- kind of a figure a speech. Though quite honestly if you polled all of the men in the USA- they'd want Jen. Even if it was for her body and not her face. Because let's face it Jen and Lisa are both like able. Can we agree on that?!


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Your in Jen's thread quite a bit more than I am, so I'm guessing you pay more attention then I do. TBH I don't even remember who said Lisa and Jen were equally attractive and I'm too tired to look. It's easy- Lisa doesn't even had a thread on tpf, she isn't on magazine covers, they aren't on the same playing field- period. Not quite sure why this is such a big deal to some people. If you don't agree with me or me with you- whatever. Million- kind of a figure a speech. Though quite honestly if you polled all of the men in the USA- they'd want Jen. Even if it was for her body and not her face. Because let's face it Jen and Lisa are both like able. Can we agree on that?!


No we can't agree because I don't get that pressed over celebs. If threads on TPF is the measure of attractiveness, then we have problems. Cape on tho...


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> No we can't agree because I don't get that pressed over celebs. If threads on TPF is the measure of attractiveness, then we have problems. Cape on tho...[/
> 
> Really- could have fooled me. Yep, looks like we've got big problems. Nothing in the celebrity threads are to do with the celebrities attractiveness, cuz come on that isn't ever discussed in celeb threads- seriously. This is getting a little old and boring. I prefer a more stimulating conversation- sorry. Cape on tho- no clue what that means????? I'm sure it's witty to someone, somewhere. Just not to me. Are we done now? I guess we are- cuz I am.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Goodness....happy holidays everyone :santawave:

For what it's worth, I think Jennifer and Lisa have completely different careers. Lisa may not be "magazine cover" popular but she's an indie darling, a great character actress and is getting acclaim in her series _The Comeback_. I really don't think she covets what Jen has nor vice versa.

Jennifer seems comfortable where she is, making rom-coms/comedies with a dash of indie every now and then.

Apples and oranges.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Goodness....happy holidays everyone :santawave:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


>


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/18...g-award-after-reconnecting-with-her-old-boss/

Jennifer Aniston is elated as she accepts her award on stage at the 2014 People Magazine Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on Thursday evening (December 18) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 45-year-old actress was presented with the Movie Performance of the Year: Actress award by her good friend John Krasinski.

Earlier in the month, Jennifer stopped by The Queen Latifah Show where she called up her old boss at New York Citys Jackson Hole, where she worked as a waitress before she made it big.

Thank you for supporting me all those years, it meant the world to me, she told him. Watch below!


----------



## peppermintpatty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Goodness....happy holidays everyone :santawave:
> 
> For what it's worth, I think Jennifer and Lisa have completely different careers. Lisa may not be "magazine cover" popular but she's an indie darling, a great character actress and is getting acclaim in her series _The Comeback_. I really don't think she covets what Jen has nor vice versa.
> 
> Jennifer seems comfortable where she is, making rom-coms/comedies with a dash of indie every now and then.
> 
> Apples and oranges.



Happy Holidays!!!!!!! Someone stated Lisa and Jen were equally attractive. I disagree, I believe most men would agree that they are quite different as far as attractiveness. That is what I stated. I stated I like both women. I think they are Friends, don't think they covet each other's faces, lives, or careers. Wasn't going there- at all. Can we all just let it , let it go, let it go!!!!!!! I could see if the St. Angie fans were going  crazy over me comparing Jen to her, but I am not. Are we done now?????????????


----------



## FreeSpirit71

x nvm.


----------



## iluvmybags

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Goodness....happy holidays everyone :santawave:
> 
> For what it's worth, I think Jennifer and Lisa have completely different careers. Lisa may not be "magazine cover" popular but she's an indie darling, a great character actress and is getting acclaim in her series _The Comeback_. I really don't think she covets what Jen has nor vice versa.
> 
> Jennifer seems comfortable where she is, making rom-coms/comedies with a dash of indie every now and then.
> 
> Apples and oranges.



Lisa's got a really good post-Friends career going.  She currently stars in two TV series on two different networks -- The Comeback, HBO and Web Therapy, SHOWTIME (which was a pretty successful web series before being picked up by Showtime) She's also the creator and Exec Producer of Who do You Think You Are, currently in its fourth season on TLC and formerly on NBC and had a recurring arc on Scandal last season.  While she may not be the media darling Jen is, Friends was just as good to Lisa as it was to Jen (and Lisa was never married to Brad Pitt, so I wonder who's responsible for her career? )


----------



## Alexenjie

iluvmybags said:


> I can't tell if she's had even more work done, or if its just the original work she had done combined with weight gain.  She looks a lot heavier than she looked on Friends (and her hair is much different), which could be what's making her look so different. I've seen her in St Jude commercials (one was just on seconds ago!) and she looks more like herself - but she also looks thinner in those ads
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835855




I think the St Jude picture of Marlo is from a couple (or maybe even several) years ago. Marlo was always so slim, so the weight gain could be affecting her face though her cheeks look like too much fillers to me.


----------



## Swanky

OMFG *facepalm*


----------



## iluvmybags

Alexenjie said:


> I think the St Jude picture of Marlo is from a couple (or maybe even several) years ago. Marlo was always so slim, so the weight gain could be affecting her face though her cheeks look like too much fillers to me.



Oh I don't doubt she's had fillers.  She had those shiny "chipmunk cheeks" when she was on Friends, but to me it doesn't look like she's had [much] more but it does look like she's gained some weight, which like you said, does seem to have altered her face.

(the picture was actually taken during a recent St Jude's commercial - the commercial was newer (Jen was in it too and based on her appearance it looked like it had been filmed within the last year), but I guess Marlo's part could have been filmed even longer ago)


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/18...g-award-after-reconnecting-with-her-old-boss/
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is elated as she accepts her award on stage at the 2014 People Magazine Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on Thursday evening (December 18) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 45-year-old actress was presented with the Movie Performance of the Year: Actress award by her good friend John Krasinski.
> 
> Earlier in the month, Jennifer stopped by The Queen Latifah Show where she called up her old boss at New York Citys Jackson Hole, where she worked as a waitress before she made it big.
> 
> Thank you for supporting me all those years, it meant the world to me, she told him. Watch below!




LOVE the black/white dress here.


----------



## Swanky

She's already been nominated for a Golden Globe and a Critics Choice Award for her performance in Cake.
And on Thursday night Jennifer Aniston continued her campaign for the Oscar nod as she was honoured at the People Magazine Awards in Beverly Hills.
The 45-year-old was clearly moved as John Krasinski announced her win at the ceremony hosted by Nick Cannon. 

The former Friends star showed off her lean legs in a monochrome mini dress, opting for a classic Hollywood glam look.
Aniston won Movie Performance Of The Year for her turn in Cake. She walked to the stage amidst a resounding standing ovation.
&#8216;This is so exciting. Is this real life?&#8217; she gushed, clearly overtaken.
&#8216;I really now have experience what a labour of love truly means. This movie was nothing short of that.&#8217; 









Cannot believe her luck! &#8216;This is so exciting. Is this real life?&#8217; she gushed, clearly overtaken
Thrilled: The 45-year-old was clearly moved as John Krasinski announced her win at the ceremony hosted by Nick Cannon

Aniston won Movie Performance Of The Year for her turn in Cake

Jennifer was nominated on Monday for a Critics' Choice Award for Best Actress and last week for a Golden Globe Award in the Best Actress in a Motion Picture - Drama category for her role in Cake.
In the film, she portrays acerbic chronic pain sufferer Claire Simmons who becomes obsessed with widowed husband Roy, played by Sam Worthington, following the suicide of his wife Nina, portrayed by Anna Kendrick, who was part of her chronic-pain support group.





A good sign: Jennifer was nominated on Monday for a Critics' Choice Award for Best Actress and last week for a Golden Globe Award in the Best Actress in a Motion Picture - Drama category

Jennifer also has been nominated for a Screen Actors Guild award for her work in the film







Legs 11... out of 10! Jennifer displayed her shapely pins in the mini dress





 
Emotional: The star gave a heartfelt acceptance speech

Jennifer also has been nominated for a Screen Actors Guild award for her work in the film.
The film has received mixed reviews but Jennifer has been roundly praised for her performance that some critics said was worthy of an Oscar nomination.
Cake premiered in September at the Toronto International Film Festival and was scheduled for release on January 23.







Pals: Krasinski posed for a snap after handing out the gong






Proud: The star cheered on fellow winners while in the audience
Not her first rodeo: Jennifer has previously won accolades for her work on Friends

Jennifer was first nominated for a Golden Globe in 2002 for her role as Rachel Green in Friends in the best supporting television actress category.
She won a Golden Globe award the following year in the best television actress category for playing Rachel.
The Golden Globes will be hosted by Tina Fey and Amy Poehler and will be broadcast on January 11 while the Critics' Choice Awards ceremony will be held on January 15, followed by the Screen Actors Guild awards event on January 25. 





Dramatic role: Jennifer has been praised for her portrayal of chronic pain sufferer Claire Simmons

*Winners at the 2014 People Magazine Awards*

People Magazine editors chose the award winners and were assisted in the acting categories by editors at Entertainment Weekly. 
Comedy Star
Kevin Hart

TV award: Lisa Kudrow won for The Comeback

TV Performance Of The Year - Actress
Lisa Kudrow on The Comeback
TV Performance Of The Year - Actor
Jon Hamm on Mad Men
Model Of The Year
Karlie Kloss
Next Generation Star
Chloë Grace Moretz
Charity Trend Of The Year
Ice Bucket Challenge
Celebrity Role Model Of The Year
Kate Hudson
Sexiest Model
Parker Hurley

Drama role: Jennifer Aniston won for Cake

Sexiest Woman Alive
Kate Upton
Talk Show Host Of The Year
Jimmy Fallon
Movie Performance Of The Year - Actress
Jennifer Aniston in Cake
Movie Performance Of The Year - Actor
Michael Keaton in Birdman
Style Icon Of The Year
Gwen Stefani
Breakout Star Of The Year
Billy Eichner
TV Couple Of The Year
Mindy Kaling and Chris Messina on The Mindy Project
Hero Of The Year
Nora Sandigo 
Triple Threat
Jennifer Lopez for acting, producing and singing 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2880112/Jennifer-Aniston-honoured-People-Magazine-Awards-continues-Oscar-campaign-Cake.html#ixzz3MM8BxHVF


----------



## Grace123

Jennifer must be a smaller woman than I originally thought. I always figured she was around 5'6 or so, but from pics I see, she must be more on the petite side.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love that dress.


----------



## Alexenjie

Jennifer's engagement ring has no shine or sparkle, at least to my eyes. Is it too big or the cut or both?


----------



## chicaloca

I wish all discussion of Angelina and Brad could be banned from this thread. All parties directly involved with that situation have moved on.  I wish everyone else would do the same.


----------



## Swanky

Jens ring is a vintage cut that's cut with large chunky facets. It's not supposed to sparkle, it's not heavily faceted.


----------



## Jayne1

Is Swanky reading this.    

You know her publicist Stephen Huvane, has a hand in this when you read the words, "Oscar Buzz" and JA in the same sentence.  

They also hired Lisa Tayback, who runs Oscar campaigns and wins. This year Huvane hired her to run Jennifer Aniston's Oscar Campaign.

Any guesses if it will pay off?  Lisa Tayback is very, very good&#8230;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She is...she ran the Oscar campaign for The King's Speech among others.


----------



## berrydiva

Like I said before, they get people to plant Oscar buzz (even their friends) and their PR people push that agenda if they think there's a decent shot of winning. This is old HW business and not a new construct.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder if she'll get it.  Haven't seen the movie but I wonder if it's truly worth the buzz.


----------



## Swanky

Why would someone look for me, on Christmas!? lol!


No, Swanky isn't reading or analyzing Jen's life on Christmas 
Or ever much really


----------



## Jayne1

Thing is, it's usually the studios paying for the Oscar push, but in this case, no studio picked up the movie for distribution, so according to the Hollywood Reporter, she financed the distribution herself.

In that case, she paid the  Oscar Campaign lady, to do the push for her, out of her own pocket, just as she paid to distribute the film.

Which isn't  bad thing, it means she really, really believes in the film and put her own money into it.  That's quite rare in Hollywood, isn't it?

Yes, I too wonder if it will pay off, I think it will, or should, rather&#8230;


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why would someone look for me, on Christmas!? lol!
> 
> 
> No, Swanky isn't reading or analyzing Jen's life on Christmas
> Or ever much really


You joked when I said her friends, including Kimmel and Bateman, used of the phrase, Oscar Buzz. Here it is on People magazine. That's all.


----------



## Swanky

Actually, I laughed when you said she put them up to it 
It's my humble opinion that she didn't have to run around town begging friends to say those words for her.


----------



## Grace123

I think she'll get a nomination. I doubt very much if she will win. Everyone, by that I mean, gossip sites, says it's Julianne Moore's turn.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I honestly think she'd be content if she just got a nomination. Of course, anybody that gets nominated would like to win but I get the feeling that for Jen, she did this movie to challenge herself and not with the idea of winning awards. If that was what she wanted she would not have waited all these years to do so.


----------



## Jayne1

Not "put them up to it" -- it's a game they all know how to play.  They're all hustling.


----------



## scarlet555

Haha... it's ok to be a fan of Jennifer anniston!!  I like to watch her movies, just not at the theater...


----------



## Swanky

Jayne1 said:


> Not "put them up to it" -- it's a game they all know how to play.  They're all hustling.


 
The words that tickled me a few weeks ago were pretty specifically that she asked her friends to use the words "Oscar buzz" then you went on to say she must've bought everyone Rolexes, lol!  
I'm just not 1} over-analyzing celeb lives or 2} so cynical to assume every nominee bought it.


It's all good  Just had to question why on Christmas day you were looking to see if Swanky had read this 


If she bought Rolexes I must assume every single nominee did as well, no?


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The words that tickled me a few weeks ago were pretty specifically that she asked her friends to use the words "Oscar buzz" then you went on to say she must've bought everyone Rolexes, lol!
> I'm just not 1} over-analyzing celeb lives or 2} so cynical to assume every nominee bought it.
> 
> 
> It's all good  Just had to question why on Christmas day you were looking to see if Swanky had read this
> 
> 
> If she bought Rolexes I must assume every single nominee did as well, no?


That's not what I said I said a Golden Globe nomination can be bought with a gold Rolex.  So a GG nom is not particularly prestigious. I never said she bought anyone anything.


----------



## Swanky

Pretty much, lol!


Jayne1 said:


> Golden Globe nominations are often bought.  All it takes is a gold Rolex . . . .   Another few Rolexes mean nothing, in term of her initial investment.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I actually thought the Golden Globes did have a great deal more prestige than many other awards.

I wish somebody would try to influence my opinion with a Rolex...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thingofbeauty said:


> I actually thought the Golden Globes did have a great deal more prestige than many other awards.
> 
> I wish somebody would try to influence my opinion with a Rolex...



Nah..they got exposed a few years ago...details of how the Hollywood Foreign Press are bought off etc. It's a sham. The dresses on the red carpet are spectacular though. Not quite as conservative as the Oscars. And the speeches are a bit looser too.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nah..they got exposed a few years ago...details of how the Hollywood Foreign Press are bought off etc. It's a sham. The dresses on the red carpet are spectacular though. Not quite as conservative as the Oscars. And the speeches are a bit looser too.


Yes, because they serve liquor and the winners are more relaxed plus, they don't insist on acceptance speeches being very short, like at the Oscars.  Some of the speeches are wonderful.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Grace123 said:


> Jennifer must be a smaller woman than I originally thought. I always figured she was around 5'6 or so, but from pics I see, she must be more on the petite side.


She is 5'4 I think



Grace123 said:


> Brad looked his best when he and Jen were the Golden Couple too. Now he looks like he's a badly aging car salesman and I don't think it can be blamed on the natural aging process. There are plenty of older men than he, both in Hollywood and real life, who don't look that used up at age 50.


Yep. He looked perfect in Oceans and Fight Club


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Btw, those women on  the People cover look hot!

I want to read their weight loss stories


----------



## AEGIS

It's not all a sham


----------



## AEGIS

Alexenjie said:


> Jennifer's engagement ring has no shine or sparkle, at least to my eyes. Is it too big or the cut or both?



I noticed that



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jens ring is a vintage cut that's cut with large chunky facets. It's not supposed to sparkle, it's not heavily faceted.



Smaller facets means more sparkle?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Golden Globes are a joke and can be bought. Just look at some of the winners and nominations through out the year. Pia Zadora has one. 

But for some reason it is held in high regard. 

She has a critcs choice and a SAG nom for this. I believe. That is legit. They are going hard for her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Golden Globes are a joke and can be bought. Just look at some of the winners and nominations through out the year. Pia Zadora has one.
> 
> But for some reason it is held in high regard.
> 
> She has a critcs choice and a SAG nom for this. I believe. That is legit. They are going hard for her.


Yes. The SAG nom carries a great deal of weight in my opinion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep, as I said before, SAG's and the Independent Spirit Awards are looked on as key indicators.  She's 50/50 at the moment IMO for an Oscar nom given she missed out on a Spirit nom.

However the Critics's Choice awards, while not _influential_ to the Oscar race, have been somewhat predictive of outcomes, so that's interesting as well.

She's pushing for sure, despite the laid-back outer appearance IMHO.  Nothing wrong with that, they all thirst after the Oscar.


----------



## iluvmybags

I find grainy pap pics like that creepy.  Like they're being spied on from the bushes.


----------



## Swanky

ITA.  


In other news, she lives a fun life!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I got to get to Cabo one day.


----------



## skarsbabe

iluvmybags said:


> I find grainy pap pics like that creepy.  Like they're being spied on from the bushes.


Totally agree. Like they were a mile away and Jen & friends had no idea they were being watched. I would feel so violated.


----------



## pink1

Agree.  It is creepy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great even in creeper pap shots.
I'm glad she's getting recognition for Cake. I've always thought she was a good actress that has never been taken as seriously as she should be.


----------



## Swanky

*'This movie was trying on my body': Jennifer Aniston reveals suffering pinched nerves while filming her indie drama Cake*

Jennifer Aniston revealed that she developed pinched nerves while portraying a chronic pain sufferer in her drama movie Cake.
The 45-year-old actress has won rave reviews for her portrayal of Claire Simmons - an accident survivor with facial scars suffering from chronic pain.
Aniston told AwardsLine in an interview published on Tuesday that she and director Daniel Barnz honed her sharp-tongued, acerbic character for weeks before filming.









Rave reviews: Jennifer Aniston, shown earlier this month at the People Magazine Awards in Beverly Hills, California, has revealed that she suffered pinch nerves while filming her drama Cake

'Physically, this movie was trying on my body. I had a lot of pinched nerves just from being in that physical space for five weeks straight, but I missed it when it was over,' said the former Friends star.
'We had so much fun together. We were like a little theater group,' she added.
Aniston said she talked with a stuntwoman friend who has undergone 22 surgeries and endured 'excruciating pain' to prepare for the role.





Physical role: The Friends star portrays acerbic chronic pain sufferer Claire Simmons who has facial scars following a tragic accident

She and Barnz had more time to rehearse than to shoot so Aniston said they paid attention to detail.
'We made sure to get the scars correct because that was another thing &#8212; the camera literally is in your face, so we went through a couple tests,' she said.
The hard work has certainly paid off for Aniston, who also is an executive producer of the film.

Official trailer for Cake, starring Jennifer Aniston













Happy couple: Jennifer was supported by fiance Justin Theroux at the September premiere of Cake in Canada

Jennifer Aniston talks skipping the gym for movie Cake on Dr Oz







The cast received a standing ovation following the film's premiere in September at the Toronto International Film Festival and Aniston's performance has been hailed by critics.
Aniston has been nominated for Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in a Leading Role at the Screen Actors Guild Awards and the Best Actress gongs at the Critics' Choice Awards and the Golden Globes.
She already won the trophy for Movie Performance Of The Year - Actress at the inaugural People Magazine Awards earlier this month.






She's a winnter: Jennifer earlier this month won the gong for Movie Performance Of The Year - Actress at the inaugural People Magazine Awards

Aniston has been getting some Oscar buzz for her performance with the announcement of the nominations for the Academy Awards coming up on January 15.
The actress previously has won Emmy Award, a Golden Globe Award and Screen Actors Guild Award for portraying Rachel Green on Friends.
Cake is scheduled for release on January 23 in the US and in the UK on February 20, 2015.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2892002/Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-suffering-pinched-nerves-filming-indie-drama-Cake.html#ixzz3NUgJwvFo


----------



## berrydiva

Maybe I missed it but how did she get pinched nerves from being in "that physical space"? What was this "physical space" that she was in? (serious question...I haven't seen the movie)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Putting on a couple of kilo's for a role is hell, dontchyaknow? 

I don't mind Jen..seems harmless but COME ON..laying it on pretty thick.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She goes to Mexico every year during the holidays.  She knows they're out there taking pics


----------



## scarlet555

^of course


----------



## DivineMissM

berrydiva said:


> Maybe I missed it but how did she get pinched nerves from being in "that physical space"? What was this "physical space" that she was in? (serious question...I haven't seen the movie)



Some people believe in the power of the mind.  For example, if you constantly think about being sick you become sick.  I assume that's what she means.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Putting on a couple of kilo's for a role is hell, dontchyaknow?
> 
> I don't mind Jen..seems harmless but COME ON..laying it on pretty thick.


Yeah. She's going to get a side eye from me soon


----------



## lizmil

I don't know why, but I've never cared much for her. Liked her as Grace in Bruce almighty with jim Carrey, though. She sounds a little nutty with this pinched nerve thing.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure she's only talking about some weight, I'm thinking her full physical and mental state.  5 weeks of extra weight isn't that much so it must be more "physical state" than merely extra weight.  Or maybe it's an odd coincidence that she had physical issues during that time.
Those paps pics. . .  they're creepy, I agree.  But I believe in a modicum of privacy, so if she's on her private patio I think she or anyone else should be able to be, if she's shopping that's a different story.


----------



## Jesssh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sure she's only talking about some weight, I'm thinking her full physical and mental state.  5 weeks of extra weight isn't that much so it must be more "physical state" than merely extra weight.  Or maybe it's an odd coincidence that she had physical issues during that time.
> Those paps pics. . .  they're creepy, I agree.  But I believe in a modicum of privacy, so if she's on her private patio I think she or anyone else should be able to be, if she's shopping that's a different story.



Maybe it was posture. That can pinch a nerve if it is not being restored daily. IDK, haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Swanky

It's not out yet.  I haven't gone to a theater ever to see her movies, this one is the first one that's piqued my interest.  Not her usual rom-com.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I guess it doesn't surprise me at all that she could get pinched nerves from working on a movie for 5 weeks since I can get pinched nerves from sleeping in the wrong position one night. It's called aging. She's not 20 anymore even if she is in great shape.


----------



## Jayne1

She said she stopped exercising when she started the movie.  She wanted to look more like her pill popping character. Why she got a pinched nerve, I have no idea.

I didn't even realize she gained weight when I saw the movie.  She looked as slim as ever, although the character's clothes were large and fit badly, so maybe that's why I thought she looked like her skinny self.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Is it any good and is it even worth the hype?


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ Is it any good and is it even worth the hype?


I wrote about this before.

It's okay.  It's not a feel good movie in any sense. 

She plays a rich woman who lost her son.  Her only friend is the hired help. She's whiny, *****y and miserable and awful to be around. She's addicted to pills and eventually becomes obsessed with Anna Kendrick's character's suicide.  

Her character is supposed to be plain, kind of dowdy, but to me she looked like Rachel purposely dressing down.  I guess I can never separate Aniston from any part she plays; she's still a movie star.

No studio picked it up for distribution, so the Hollywood Reporter said she paid for the distribution herself.  The movie had no hype; just that Aniston went dowdy for a role, that was the hype.

You'll know exactly what the ending is going to be, halfway through the movie.  Not that it matters; we usually do with Hollywood movies.


----------



## berrydiva

DivineMissM said:


> Some people believe in the power of the mind.  For example, if you constantly think about being sick you become sick.  I assume that's what she means.


----------



## berrydiva

slowlikehoney said:


> I guess it doesn't surprise me at all that she could get pinched nerves from working on a movie for 5 weeks since I can get pinched nerves from sleeping in the wrong position one night. It's called aging. She's not 20 anymore even if she is in great shape.


But they work on movies for months at a time, 5 weeks is relatively short given their filming times. That's why I thought maybe she was in a cramped space or hunched or some unnatural position during filming. I'm chuckling at the idea of someone who work out constantly, like her, getting a pinched nerve from not working out for a few weeks. Not impossible just sounds like she wants something to talk about or to remind us that's not what she usually looks like...there's a bit of vanity in her statement IMO.


----------



## skarsbabe

You don't hear Eddie Redmayne complaining of pinched nerves, and he certainly had quite a bit of contorting to do for his role. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## lulu212121

I wonder why she didn't remove her blue contacts for her role?


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> I wonder why she didn't remove her blue contacts for her role?


Huh? Her eyes aren't naturally blue?


----------



## Singra

lulu212121 said:


> I wonder why she didn't remove her blue contacts for her role?



What made you think she didn't have blue eyes?


----------



## Nathalya

I had to google... according to several websites her natural eye color is brown!
I always thought they were blue... she wears colored contacts apparently.


----------



## Docjeun

It's not out of the realm of possibilities but I don't think so, now on the other hand there are a few others that I think do and one is her good friend Courtney Cox.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm quite sure her eyes are naturally blue... And probably there are some pictures out there where they look darker than in red carpet pictures - it's what blue eyes do in low light  My eyes are medium grey and there are some dim lit, non-flash pictures of me where they look almost brownish.


----------



## Tivo

Nathalya said:


> I had to google... according to several websites her natural eye color is brown!
> I always thought they were blue... she wears colored contacts apparently.


Huh?


----------



## dangerouscurves

lulu212121 said:


> I wonder why she didn't remove her blue contacts for her role?





berrydiva said:


> Huh? Her eyes aren't naturally blue?





Nathalya said:


> I had to google... according to several websites her natural eye color is brown!
> I always thought they were blue... she wears colored contacts apparently.





ByeKitty said:


> I'm quite sure her eyes are naturally blue... And probably there are some pictures out there where they look darker than in red carpet pictures - it's what blue eyes do in low light  My eyes are medium grey and there are some dim lit, non-flash pictures of me where they look almost brownish.



Her natural eyes are blue. I know contact lens when I see one.


----------



## Singra

Wow I didn't even know this was a thing... there are some website that say she has naturally brown eyes but they never seem to offer up any real evidence. I found a few forums where posters were berating one particular poster for pushing the Jen Aniston brown eyes agenda... which was pretty funny actually. 

She seems to have blue eyes, they're a grey blue so they change shade depending on lighting conditions but they're definitely blue. I'm not an expert but there is no way you can achieve that shade of blue with contacts if your underlying eye colour is brown.... And why would she hide her real eye colour all these years, brown eyes are just as beautiful as blue eyes.




Also why would she wear glasses over contacts...


----------



## bisbee

Nathalya said:


> I had to google... according to several websites her natural eye color is brown!
> I always thought they were blue... she wears colored contacts apparently.


 
Not true.


----------



## berrydiva

What a strange rumor....people believe anything.


----------



## Swanky

I have no idea what color her eyes were when she was 5, also, I don't care either, lol!  But most eyes look different daily and in different lighting situations.


I have hazel eyes and a day after Christmas a friend of 12 years was staring at me and goes "I had no idea your eyes were so green!"
My eyes aren't "green", but we were outside and it was a bright overcast day and I guess the lighting brightening up my eyes, it was kind of funny.   I notice a lot of people's eyes look different pretty often 

I will say that I've always noticed her eyes so whether God gave them to her or she bought them, they're pretty!


----------



## Singra

I think some of the speculation about Aniston's eye colour came about when people were making comparisons between her and Jolie. I've seen three sites so far where the discussion over her eye colour is being discussed in conjunction with Jolie and plastic surgery. Aniston's eye colour comes into question as proof she's not natural when the Jolie plastic surgery stuff comes up... or whatever... who gives a sh*t really, it seems the silliest thing. 

There was this video of Aniston I saw on one of the websites when she was 23 that I'd never seen before, even at 23 she had good comic timing.


----------



## Swanky

OMG, always her vs AJ. . . look her her pics by the way, hers are blue in some and grey/green in others.  Must be fake!


----------



## ByeKitty

I googled pictures of Courtney Cox btw, and her irises look really large, contact-ish. I wouldn't be surprised at all if that's not her natural eye color... Looks pretty with the dark hair though!


----------



## beachgirl38

Singra said:


> I think some of the speculation about Aniston's eye colour came about when people were making comparisons between her and Jolie. I've seen three sites so far where the discussion over her eye colour is being discussed in conjunction with Jolie and plastic surgery. Aniston's eye colour comes into question as proof she's not natural when the Jolie plastic surgery stuff comes up... or whatever... who gives a sh*t really, it seems the silliest thing.
> 
> There was this video of Aniston I saw on one of the websites when she was 23 that I'd never seen before, even at 23 she had good comic timing.




Ha!!!! I love that!!!! She is so funny & cute.  Yes, her eyes are blue, though.  I have blue yellow eyes & sometimes they look green & sometimes blue.  In pictures, it can be hard to tell.  You can totally tell when someone wears colored contacts, the eyes look weird, just not right.  That is just a rumour.


----------



## Tivo

Singra said:


> Wow I didn't even know this was a thing... there are some website that say she has naturally brown eyes but they never seem to offer up any real evidence. I found a few forums where posters were berating one particular poster for pushing the Jen Aniston brown eyes agenda... which was pretty funny actually.
> 
> She seems to have blue eyes, they're a grey blue so they change shade depending on lighting conditions but they're definitely blue. I'm not an expert but there is no way you can achieve that shade of blue with contacts if your underlying eye colour is brown.... And why would she hide her real eye colour all these years, brown eyes are just as beautiful as blue eyes.
> 
> View attachment 2849005
> 
> 
> Also why would she wear glasses over contacts...
> 
> View attachment 2849006


She looks so relaxed, happy and content in that last pic. She was at her most beautiful there, imo. Now she seems so tense and uptight even when she tries to look like she's having the time of her life. It's hard to fool the camera.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> I googled pictures of Courtney Cox btw, and her irises look really large, contact-ish. I wouldn't be surprised at all if that's not her natural eye color... Looks pretty with the dark hair though!


Courtney Cox has blue eyes, but she wears those extra intense, blue contacts sometimes.  Like  Christina Aguilera wears those shockingly turquoise contacts, even though she has blue eyes.

I'd be happy with the blue eyes they feel aren't blue enough, but I guess that's not enough in Hollywood.


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> There was this video of Aniston I saw on one of the websites when she was 23 that I'd never seen before, even at 23 she had good comic timing.



She's beyond adorable in this video.  She was the cutest thing I've seen. 

I really, really loved her old face, sometimes I forgot how much she's changed it, but the lower hairline, the smaller eyes, the first nose job all worked for her&#8230; she was cute and so perfect and funny.  Why isn't she funny like this anymore?


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> She's beyond adorable in this video.  She was the cutest thing I've seen.
> 
> I really, really loved her old face, sometimes I forgot how much she's changed it, but the lower hairline, the smaller eyes, the first nose job all worked for her&#8230; she was cute and so perfect and funny.  Why isn't she funny like this anymore?


I think it's because she was happy then.


----------



## Swanky

I've never remotely thought of her as tense or uptight.  So funny how everyone sees things so differently!


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've never remotely thought of her as tense or uptight.  So funny how everyone sees things so differently!


When I look at pics of her then and now I see a difference in how relaxed she was.


----------



## Swanky

Well she's been through a public divorce and media scrutiny for years. . .  plus I think most people are different in their 40s than 20s.  I don't perceive her to be uptight though, the contrary actually.


----------



## Tarhls

swanky mama of three said:


> well she's been through a public divorce and media scrutiny for years. . .  Plus i think most people are different in their 40s than 20s.  I don't perceive her to be uptight though, the contrary actually.




+ 1


----------



## Nathalya

dangerouscurves said:


> Her natural eyes are blue. I know contact lens when I see one.



That's the strange thing. (I wear contacts too) I never see a line around her irises in a close up so the colored contacts thing don't make sense. But why would people then say she naturally has brown eyes?

I don't really care what eye color she has. I'm just wondering why people would make up stories hers aren't really blue then.... I mean... it's just an eye color. 

No attack on you personally I'm just wondering and you were the first one quoting me


----------



## Nathalya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've never remotely thought of her as tense or uptight.  So funny how everyone sees things so differently!



Me neither. I always find her nice and funny in interviews.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well she's been through a public divorce and media scrutiny for years. . .  plus I think most people are different in their 40s than 20s.  I don't perceive her to be uptight though, the contrary actually.


I agree.....20-something is a lot different than 40's


----------



## lulu212121

Oooops!!!! I guess I can't believe everything I read!  




Nathalya said:


> That's the strange thing. (I wear contacts too) I never see a line around her irises in a close up so the colored contacts thing don't make sense. But why would people then say she naturally has brown eyes?
> 
> I don't really care what eye color she has. I'm just wondering why people would make up stories hers aren't really blue then.... I mean... it's just an eye color.
> 
> No attack on you personally I'm just wondering and you were the first one quoting me


I can't believe stories are made up about eye color, either. What's the point?


----------



## Docjeun

I wear different color contacts all the time and they look very real and if you have the money you can have them custom made.  I have dark brown eyes and wear blue, green and hazel, there are hundreds of different shades of colors.
And mine aren't prescription either.
Not that it matters but I doubt she wear them.


----------



## Swanky

I think this may explain more about her pinched nerve/physical comments:

*'I Was So Grateful For My Body': Jennifer Aniston Portrays Chronic Pain
*JANUARY 04, 2015 7:46 AM ET
NPR STAFF


Jennifer Aniston plays a woman who suffers from chronic pain in the independent film Cake. Aniston says she was drawn in by Claire  "someone who is suffering from an unimaginable trauma and loss, [while] also dealing with the daily physical pain that is a constant reminder of that trauma and loss."
Cinelou
In the new movie Cake, Jennifer Aniston plays a woman suffering from chronic, debilitating pain. Her pain is both emotional and physical  her anger is so uncontrollable that she has been kicked out of her chronic pain support group. "You really do not know what happened to this woman," Aniston tells NPR's Rachel Martin. "As the story unfolds you slowly start to discover bits of information as to what happened and why she is in this state."

Aniston says that's not the kind of narrative that generally gets approved in Hollywood, and so she's glad this was an independent film. "It's a little bit more risky, but I think the audiences have really been appreciating it," she says.

Aniston talks with Martin about her new film, about the time she spent working on Friends, and about her hopes for the future.

On how she played a character who is experiencing pain

It was a lot of studying the back, the leg, the neck. Pretty much every single part of her body was hurt, injured. And you really do start to manifest odd little, you know, cricks and ... pinches in your neck and lower back pain. ... Every week I would have some form of body work, just to make sure, you know, my body didn't kind of lock into any of that permanently....

Talking to women, or men, who are suffering from chronic pain on a daily basis  it is so unimaginable. I mean, I was so grateful for my body at the end of the day.

On whether she is at a point in her career where she can pick her projects.

Well, you can and you can't. The truth is: you can become established in a certain category, and I think you are given, you know, offers and opportunities based on how the industry sees you fitting into that  that job. And sometimes you have to kind of take the reins yourself or take a project on and get it made independently so that you can do that work [that] not necessarily another director or studio would see you, you know, fit for. It is, I've said, such a catch-22. It's like, "I know I can do this, you just have to give me the opportunity" and then what comes back is: "Well, we can't give you the opportunity because we've never seen you do this."

On the time she spent on the sitcom Friends

It was awesome. It was the greatest 10 years. The greatest people to work with every day, the greatest crew, killer writers. Funny. Beloved by people. Not only were we having so much fun ourselves, but the amount of love that people felt for that show, still feel for that show, we tapped into something. I don't know what the hell, but it was something, really kind of struck a nerve that continues to sort of be hit. And I think that's so special to be a part of something like that.

On the way she thinks about the future

I kind of live in the moment. And I don't have a five-year-plan and I don't have, "OK, so what we're going to do now is we're going to go for a character that takes you into a real dark territory ..." It's not a strategy.

On whether she's seeking out dramatic roles

I see what comes to me. I mean, I'd love to play more dramatic roles but I love comedic roles. I love just good material. But honestly, after doing Cake, I feel like I scratched an itch that's been needing to be scratched and I want very much to play really wonderful characters and telling a story, exposing a human experience, comedy or drama or both infused. I mean I think comedy and drama go hand in hand. You know, life isn't one or the other.

http://www.npr.org/2015/01/04/37458...y-jennifer-aniston-on-portraying-chronic-pain


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Hayek-luncheon-celebrate-new-film-Cake.html


----------



## Tivo

39 Chelsea? The lies you tell...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*
*

*There she goes... there she goes again!  
*



*Jennifer Aniston Opens Up About Brad Pitt Divorce: 'I Don't Find it Painful'*

*Jennifer Aniston* opened up about her divorce from *Brad Pitt* and the current status of her relationship while making an appearance on *CBS Sunday Morning*, which aired earlier today.
 &#8220;I don&#8217;t find it painful,&#8221;the 45-year-old _Cake_ star said of  the highly publicized 2005 split. &#8220;I think it&#8217;s a narrative that follows  you because it&#8217;s an interesting headline. It&#8217;s more of a media-driven  topic.&#8221; 
*Jennifer* was also asked if she is in contact with *Brad*, to which she responded, &#8220;We&#8217;ve exchanged good wishes and all that sort of stuff to each other, but it&#8217;s not a constant thing.&#8221;
 She also deflected questions about *Justin Theroux* and the rumors that constantly surround their relationship: &#8220;We know what our truth is, and [the rumors are] all just static.&#8221;


http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/04...out-brad-pitt-divorce-i-dont-find-it-painful/


----------



## Tivo

Translation: "I'm trying to drum up publicity through controversy in the most clever, innocent way possible. Justin won't marry me. It's a fake engagement.


----------



## KatsBags

Tivo said:


> Translation: "I'm trying to drum up publicity through controversy in the most clever, innocent way possible. Justin won't marry me. It's a fake engagement.



This!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She really really wants that oscar nom.


----------



## Carson123

Tivo said:


> Translation: "I'm trying to drum up publicity through controversy in the most clever, innocent way possible. Justin won't marry me. It's a fake engagement.




I don't find him attractive at all. Everytime I see him, I think of the writer Carrie dates on sex and the city in the episode called "shortcomings". &#128516;
She should get rid of him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^She should get rid of him because YOU don't find him attractive??  Lol.


----------



## Jayne1

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She really really wants that oscar nom.


Boy, does she ever. 

We are seeing her everywhere, she even went on Dr Oz to talk about herself.  Aniston as a guest on Dr Oz?!?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Appearing on Dr Oz is certainly not on the prescribed route to achieve Oscar glory


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Translation: "I'm trying to drum up publicity through controversy in the most clever, innocent way possible. Justin won't marry me. It's a fake engagement.


I don't know why, but for some reason, she leverages her marital status when she has a movie to promote.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Smdh...sure looks like it..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tivo said:


> Translation: "I'm trying to drum up publicity through controversy in the most clever, innocent way possible. Justin won't marry me. It's a fake engagement.


----------



## iluvmybags

Maybe people should actually WATCH the interview rather than read the tidbits the media WANTS you to read.  I love when she asked him, "do you talk to your ex?


----------



## Swanky

Nah, no one likes reasonable, lol!


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nah, no one likes reasonable, lol!



:giggles:

(I knew as soon as I saw that interview what the media was going to run with and how it would be perceived.  I was glad I saw the interview before I read the comments!)


----------



## Jayne1

Her PR guy gives the okay as to what questions are allowed to be asked.


----------



## Swanky

I just don't see any big deal is all.  If someone asked Brad same questions I'd say the same.  It's not like she brought it up and is lamenting. . .


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayne1 said:


> Her PR guy gives the okay as to what questions are allowed to be asked.



It's not the questions I'm talking about.  Its the answers and the body language during the answers.  "Do you still talk to your ex-wife" and she said it in a sarcastic, almost snarky way - like most people move on from their ex, why should people expect her to still talk to & dwell on Brad Pitt?


----------



## Swanky

Come to think of it, AJ is asked about her couple of previous DHs from time to time too, it's never a "PR stunt". lol!


----------



## Grace123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Come to think of it, AJ is asked about her couple of previous DHs from time to time too, it's never a "PR stunt". lol!



True and she moons on and on and on AND on, about Brad and the kids. I think you use whatcha got, right?


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> It's not the questions I'm talking about.  Its the answers and the body language during the answers.  "Do you still talk to your ex-wife" and she said it in a sarcastic, almost snarky way - like most people move on from their ex, why should people expect her to still talk to & dwell on Brad Pitt?


I think we see it differently.

Any magazine or interviewer needs permission from celebrities and publicists to ask the questions they are presenting. It's always the same&#8230; what else could it be about?  

She wasn't ambushed.  She had time to decide how to respond.  Should she be snarky, patient, amused, bored, sad, nonchalant, reluctant&#8230; the thing is, she allowed the question to be asked.  She knew it was coming and we get to see her planned response. Her PR guy could have said, we're tired of that old question, but he didn't.


----------



## Swanky

Not all celebs actually require an ok prior. And it's very possible she tells them no 90% of the time then answers sometimes just to keep the peace. 

I still see no issues.  I also see no issue with AJ talking about Brad, her kids or her ex's.  But I guess if you don't like a celeb you'll find an issue with everything they do.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I think we see it differently.
> 
> Any magazine or interviewer needs permission from celebrities and publicists to ask the questions they are presenting. It's always the same&#8230; what else could it be about?
> 
> She wasn't ambushed.  She had time to decide how to respond.  Should she be snarky, patient, amused, bored, sad, nonchalant, reluctant&#8230; the thing is, she allowed the question to be asked.  She knew it was coming and we get to see her planned response. Her PR guy could have said, we're tired of that old question, but he didn't.



That's not how it works. They don't need permission. As a professional courtesy and now fairly standard practice, they let the manager/pr person know what questions they're going to ask but that doesn't stop them from asking. Sometimes they have a specific list so the celeb can review or sometimes they just give the PR person or manager a quick briefing of the "types" of questions they'd like to ask. Some celebs want to review the questions, some already gave their manager a set direction on what they absolutely will not discuss and some are fine with taking questions directly. They often rely on their manager or agent to say to the interviewer that their client wants to avoid a certain topic.

 Obviously Jen doesn't mind answering these questions. In regards to if that's part of her marketing/brand image or if it's all just the media, I think a little from column a and a little from column b. I'm sure she is fully aware that there is a segment of the population that is interested in any  statements she makes about Brad. I also thinks she chooses moments to play that up and the sympathy she's received from the whole situation. That's only smart, IMHO.

Personally, I think the only thing interesting about her is that she was married to Brad, her dad was one of my fav soap characters and she has great legs. It's sad though that she has to continue to talk about Brad.


----------



## Carson123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^She should get rid of him because YOU don't find him attractive??  Lol.




Not really what I was saying...but ok.


----------



## sisu9

I don't feel like Jen continually talks about Brad just to stay in the spotlight. It's the media that always spins it to be about Brad or Angelina.


----------



## so confusing

Does anyone else think its a little weird for her to be doing a "get to know me!" interview at this stage in her career? I feel like the universe is well familiar with her back story so the  "my parents' divorce was hard", "all I ever wanted to do was act" "I did a bunch of stuff  before I got the part on Friends" stuff seems silly.(It seems as though the stuff about her estrangement from her mom has dropped out of the narrative, maybe that doesn't play so well at 45?)

 Also odd that she didn't talk about the film more, she didn't really say the script was great or that she wanted to work with the director or how much she respected felicity huffman  or how she got into the role (really, because chronic physical pain and emotional pain share some characteristics but are essentially not the same)  or whatever, just "i wasn't sure i could do the role". and 'wah, poor me".  she's not deflecting the personal stuff, she wanted it pursued. she's campaigning on the basis of her being jennifer aniston, not on the film.


----------



## Swanky

She's given a ton of those interviews, lol!
I've posted them personally.


----------



## ExBagHag

I officially empathize with Jennifer Aniston and the unending questions about marriage, kids and divorce. 

Just looking through this thread --- yeesh ladies.  Really?


----------



## iluvmybags

ExBagHag said:


> I officially empathize with Jennifer Aniston and the unending questions about marriage, kids and divorce.
> 
> Just looking through this thread --- yeesh ladies.  Really?



Unfortunately it happens a lot around here in every celeb thread.  The majority of comments are from people who seem to truly dislike, sometimes even despise the celebrity (in this case, Jen) and they take pleasure in antagonizing the people who respect, or - Lord, forbid! - even like a celebrity.  Personally, I don't get why anyone would waste their time following a thread and commenting on a regular basis when they have no interest in the subject or have publicly admitted having a strong dislike for, or not caring for a particular celebrity and/or their work.  Doesn't make much sense to me, but as its repeated on a regular basis - this is a public forum and a gossip thread and all opinions are allowed.

I like Jennifer Aniston and don't feel like she's used her marriage to Brad to advance her career.  I also find it the least interesting thing about her even though many feel its her MOST interesting thing.  Whatever - naysayers aren't going to change my mind & I'm not gonna debate them.  Antagonize away.  This is the Jennifer Aniston thread, and the topic of conversation is Jennifer Aniston, not Brad and/or Angelina - I'm pretty sure they have their own thread, but I dunno.  I don't go in there cuz I'm not a fan or have anything to contribute about them, so I have no reason to post a comment in a thread where they're the topic of conversation

As for CAKE -- I truly believe she made this movie (and released it herself) because she wanted the challenge.  She even said in that interview exactly what's been said repeatedly here -- that she always plays the same role & is never given the chance to play against type. So she took a dramatic role, gained some weight for it and "uglied" herself up for the part & then released it herself because no one else would.  Now she's bing accused of marketing herself and gunning for an Oscar and using her friends for the same reason & is bing criticized for it. God forbid that maybe she really did do a good job.  Maybe she is a good actress.  If she hadn't taken the part, people would still be accusing her of taking the same roles and playing it safe, never stepping outside her comfort zone.  No matter what, she can't win with her critics - so antagonize away.  I envy you if you've got nothing else better to do with your time or have so much free time that you need to waste time commenting about a celebrity you so strongly dislike and don't care for.  I sure wish I had that much free time to waste!


----------



## berrydiva

ExBagHag said:


> I officially empathize with Jennifer Aniston and the unending questions about marriage, kids and divorce.
> 
> Just looking through this thread --- yeesh ladies.  Really?



Every celeb has their thing that people have unending questions about, is she supposed to be different? The topic actually seemed to have come back around because someone posted an article. If it's posted, it will be discussed be it her movie, her current or past relationship, her marital status, or her womb. Guess the best way to try to end the convo about it is for folks not to post articles that remotely allude to any of those topics, no?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

iluvmybags said:


> The majority of comments are from people who seem to truly dislike, sometimes even despise the celebrity (in this case, Jen) and they take pleasure in antagonizing the people who respect, or - Lord, forbid! - even like a celebrity.
> 
> This is the Jennifer Aniston thread, and the topic of conversation is Jennifer Aniston, not Brad and/or Angelina - *I'm pretty sure they have their own thread, but I dunno.  I don't go in there cuz I'm not a fan or have anything to contribute about them, so I have no reason to post a comment in a thread where they're the topic of conversation*



You've gotta be kidding me with the "people post on purpose to antagonize the fans!!" lol. Not true, at least not from what I see. People post opinions and stories yes. Personally I don't even look to see who is posting what, just the content. 

And you have posted in the B&A thread, more than 10 times. Before I get flamed for having "too much time" on my hands, which isn't true, it took less than a second to see, something to do while having my morning coffee while reading global news stories etc.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And you have posted in the B&A thread, more than 10 times.


Bloop! When the soapbox goes wrong. Lol.


----------



## Mimi2000

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You've gotta be kidding me with the "people post on purpose to antagonize the fans!!" lol. Not true, at least not from what I see. People post opinions and stories yes. Personally I don't even look to see who is posting what, just the content.
> 
> And you have posted in the B&A thread, more than 10 times. Before I get flamed for having "too much time" on my hands, which isn't true, it took less than a second to see, something to do while having my morning coffee while reading global news stories etc.


----------



## Mimi2000

Is Cake a true story? Idk if I wanna watch it. I like her more in rom com movies for some reason. She seems to be a nice, laid back lady from the interviews I've seen.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I was wondering why she hadn't spoken about her other film, "Life of Crime". Now I know. Its a dud. A dog. And she's bad in it (and I quite like a lot of her films)

She'd best hope members of the Academy skip it. It will derail (no pun intended) her Oscar chance like "Norbit" did for Eddie Murphy in "Dreamgirls".


----------



## ropuszka

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I was wondering why she hadn't spoken about her other film, "Life of Crime". Now I know. Its a dud. A dog. And she's bad in it (and I quite like a lot of her films)
> 
> She'd best hope members of the Academy skip it. It will derail (no pun intended) her Oscar chance like "Norbit" did for Eddie Murphy in "Dreamgirls".


"Life of Crime" is 65% on RT, better than "Cake"
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/life_of_crime_2013/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ropuszka said:


> "Life of Crime" is 65% on RT, better than "Cake"
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/life_of_crime_2013/



Wow, Cake is only at 44% per cent...


----------



## simona7

From Lainey Gossip:

Its been a full-on assault for two months now and its working, shes gaining. Were four days from the Golden Globes, a week from Oscar nominations, and shes still gaining, still working. With help. With a lot of help.

Yesterday it was over at Arianna Huffingtons house. Huffington hosted a lunch for her friend Jennifer Aniston to celebrate Cake. And they invited cameras. Theroux was there to support her. So was Chelsea Handler. Even Salma Hayek showed up. So many of them are showing up. When Sandra Bullock won the Oscar a few years ago for The Blind Side, they gave her a standing ovation. And this is how she opened her acceptance speech:

Did I really earn this or did I just wear you all down?

What would Jennifer Aniston say in her acceptance speech?












http://www.laineygossip.com/Jennife...-as-friends-continue-her-Oscar-campaign/32313


----------



## simona7

She looks great!


----------



## Swanky

LOL! I don't remember Sandra saying that, funny!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ropuszka said:


> "Life of Crime" is 65% on RT, better than "Cake"
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/life_of_crime_2013/



I honestly don't know how. Out of all the Elmore Leonard adaptations to the big screen, this is the worst. 

I can't imagine how Cake would be less impressive.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> Now she's bing accused of marketing herself and gunning for an Oscar and using her friends for the same reason & is bing criticized for it. God forbid that maybe she really did do a good job.  Maybe she is a good actress.


She did do a good job. I saw the movie, which was very blah, in my opinion, but she was good.

Being good isn't enough to get you an  Oscar nod though. She hired an Oscar strategist to get her the Oscar nom and she's getting her friends to help with the push. That's what they do in Hollywood, it's not just her.


----------



## lizmil

I probably won't see the film, why is it called Cake?


----------



## Jayne1

This article appeared in _Slate_ yesterday, but I've been saying all this for 2 months.  

It's not a jab at Aniston, it's the way the game is played, and she's playing really hard.



> * JAN. 7 2015 1:57 PM
> Let Them Eat Cake*
> 
> *How a terrible Jennifer Aniston movie turned into this year&#8217;s Oscar Cinderella story.*
> 
> The Oscars are a spectacle of such hollow pageantry that they make politics look like a meritocracy, and yet it&#8217;s nevertheless both flabbergasting and vaguely sinister that Cake&#8212;a smarmy and self-satisfied drama starring Jennifer Aniston as a woman suffering from chronic pain&#8212;has become the Cinderella story of this year&#8217;s awards season. *Cake is so unappetizing that Cinelou Films (the upstart production company responsible for its financing) had to grow its own distribution arm in order to ensure the film&#8217;s release, effectively buying its own product.* *And yet, after three months in which the movie didn&#8217;t chart on a single critic&#8217;s top-10 list and remained hidden from public scrutiny following its Toronto International Film Festival debut, Jennifer Aniston&#8217;s unvarnished lead performance has received SAG and Golden Globe nominations for Best Actress. How on Earth did one of the very worst films of 2014 become a near&#8211;shoo-in for an Oscar nod?*
> 
> The answer has to do with the bizarre economics of the independent film world, with the work that a star is willing to put into her best shot at acting immortality, and with the grim spectacle of awards season itself. *It begins with Pete Hammond, a humanoid pull-quote machine whom the studios pass around like the office stapler. The morning after Cake&#8217;s TIFF premiere, Hammond&#8212;perhaps in the spirit of the ringer-filled Toronto audience that gave Cake a standing ovation before the screening&#8212;filed a Deadline Hollywood post that began: &#8220;Jennifer Aniston &#8211; Oscar contender? You better believe it.&#8221; And everyone has. Cake, directed by Daniel Barnz, currently clocks in at 44 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, but Aniston has remained a fixture in the Best Actress race since Hammond fired the starting gun.*
> 
> 
> Cake, one of those cowardly little movies about an abrasive character who turns out to be so eminently redeemable that his or her hostility feels like a cheap costume (thus belittling the reason for it), tells the story of a woman named Claire Simmons, who suffers from chronic pain due to a mysterious accident. Claire&#8217;s face is carefully scarred in the compromised sort of way that codifies Aniston&#8217;s performance as brave enough to backbone an awards-season narrative but not so hideous that people wouldn&#8217;t pay to look at it for 100 minutes.
> 
> 
> Critic Wesley Morris, in his fair-minded and often admiring assessment of the film, wrote that &#8220;_t takes the entire movie to explain why she has gashes on her legs, chest, and face, and why her heart and mind are so deeply wounded. But you&#8217;d have to be from outer space not to understand what&#8217;s going on here.&#8221; Cake&#8217;s refusal to address the (howlingly predictable) cause of Claire&#8217;s pain effectively reduces the grieving process to a parlor game. Much has been made of the fact that, aside from her fake scars, Aniston doesn&#8217;t wear any makeup in Cake, but this is no vanity-free performance.* By lamely attempting to hide the circumstances of Claire&#8217;s accident rather than exploring the full extent of their emotional toll, Cake ensures that its most relevant dramatic question becomes: Why is this beautiful person slightly less beautiful than we&#8217;ve been conditioned to think she should be? What unspeakable event could have caused this atrocity?*
> 
> *Morris continues: &#8220;What&#8217;s really going on is that Aniston needs to be part of someone&#8217;s Oscar conversation.&#8221; Cake is not a reflection of a system in which films exist for awards more than awards exist for films&#8212;it&#8217;s a product of it. Cake, more brazenly than any other movie in recent memory, reveals that the Oscars are a sport, and&#8212;like all sports&#8212;they&#8217;re won by whoever wants it most (provided the player has deep pockets, as this league has no salary cap). And Cinelou and Jennifer Aniston really want it. *&#8220;Let&#8217;s hope the fourth time&#8217;s the charm,&#8221; she said at the Toronto post-screening Q&A, referring to the number of times she&#8217;s attended awards-season launchpad TIFF.
> 
> *In a Variety listicle called &#8220;Six Reasons Jennifer Aniston Could Win the Oscar for Cake,&#8221; the actress&#8217;s campaigning efforts are at the top of the list. &#8220;She&#8217;s been coast-to-coast for screenings, interviews and events,&#8221; the piece notes, &#8220;and she is always smart, passionate and charming.&#8221;* (Reason No. 7: Variety is publishing articles like &#8220;Six Reasons Jennifer Aniston Could Win the Oscar for Cake.&#8221
> 
> *To shore up her chances, Aniston has reportedly retained the services of Lisa Taback, the entertainment consultant who helped push The Artist to its Best Picture win over the more deserving likes of The Tree of Life, Moneyball, and The Human Centipede II (Full Sequence). And just in case you still couldn&#8217;t tell that she means business, Aniston even took the time to discuss her character with Dr. Oz, America&#8217;s leading expert on chronic pain.*
> 
> *So it&#8217;s easy to understand why Entertainment Weekly wrote that Aniston &#8220;elbowed her way&#8221; into the Oscar conversation, but that assessment isn&#8217;t entirely fair*. After all, Aniston is hardly the first actor to campaign for an Oscar, and she clearly believes in the film and recognizes that any attention paid to her helps the movie. Her work in Cake flatters the material with its nuance and sensitivity, scraping along the script&#8217;s low ceiling, and she&#8217;s been brilliant before in a variety of films that run the gamut from subdued tragicomedy (The Good Girl) to sublime absurdity (Wanderlust).
> 
> But the savvy folks at Cinelou can&#8217;t afford to worry about that. They recognized from day one that an Oscar nomination would provide a crucial boost for their fledgling company, and they&#8217;ve done everything they can to make it happen. To hear Cinelou exec Courtney Solomon tell it, an Oscar nomination was less of an aspiration than it was a business plan. When asked if the company saw an opportunity to fill Hollywood&#8217;s void of star-driven films made for less than $10 million, Solomon pointed to last year&#8217;s Oscars: &#8220;So many of the films nominated were done outside the studio system and then ended up with various releases and ended up at the Oscars. It doesn&#8217;t seem like the studios are making these films. ... We just saw an opportunity there.&#8221;
> 
> And while that may seem like a cravenly cynical way of looking at it, Solomon is just playing the game, and can be held only so accountable for its rules. That Cake is such a risible film makes Cinelou seem like the bad guys here, but the fact of the matter is that Cinelou is exactly the kind of thing the film industry needs: well-funded production outfits dedicated to midbudget films that allow known stars to take risks. Judging by the promise of their next project, an Iraq war drama starring Benedict Cumberbatch and directed by the exceptionally gifted Ain&#8217;t Them Bodies Saints&#8217; David Lowery, Cinelou Films is poised for a bright future. And there&#8217;s no telling what caliber of talent an Oscar nomination might help it to attract. If Cake enables Cinelou to become the next A24 or Annapurna, will it have been worth it?
> 
> 
> Sure, I guess. And in an Oscar race defined by the urgency of Selma, the visionary achievement of Boyhood, and the persistence of The Grand Budapest Hotel, it may be petty to focus on unflattering peripheral narratives*. Still, it&#8217;s astonishing just how transparently Cake&#8217;s awards push has epitomized the grotesque caricature that awards season truly is. In September, a Vulture post about Aniston stated that &#8220;Cake is her Monster.&#8221; (The line&#8217;s now proudly featured on her For Your Consideration ad.) As of Jan. 15, when Oscar nominations are announced, it&#8217;s our monster too.*_


_

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...turned_a_bad_movie_into_a_likely_oscar.2.html_


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> This article appeared in _Slate_ yesterday, but I've been saying all this for 2 months.
> 
> It's not a jab at Aniston, it's the way the game is played, and she's playing really hard.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...turned_a_bad_movie_into_a_likely_oscar.2.html




Great read, thanks Jayne!


----------



## Singra

There should be an award for the best awards campaigning. 

That Slate article is very interesting thanks for posting.



ropuszka said:


> "Life of Crime" is 65% on RT, better than "Cake"
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/life_of_crime_2013/



The Rotten tomatoes rating is often off... you really have to go through a bunch of the reviews to get a good idea if the rating is an accurate reflection. I've seen reviews that have numerically given a film a good rating only to read the actual review and realise they've slated the film and visa versa. 

A lot is also dependant on how many critics review a film, I've often found the smaller the number of critics listed on RT the more inaccurate the rating can be. Also the rating tends to be less accurate if the film has a pre-existing fan base of some sort.


----------



## Grace123

There are lot of movies with worse ratings on RT that working pretty hard for an Oscar nod..going even as far as a papal visit. 

Sorry, I just couldn't help it.


----------



## berrydiva

So the movie doesn't explain what happened that left her in chronic pain?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Great read*, thanks Jayne!


 
I agree..


----------



## Sweetpea83

berrydiva said:


> so the movie doesn't explain what happened that left her in chronic pain?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> There are lot of movies with worse ratings on RT that working pretty hard for an Oscar nod..going even as far as a papal visit.
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't help it.



I was unaware that the pope was on the voting committee for the Academy Awards.


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was unaware that the pope was on the voting committee for the Academy Awards.



It's for the Jesus vote.


----------



## Tivo

Korilynn said:


> Is it just me, or does she have THE BEST hair?!  I wish mine looked like hers!


She really does have great hair.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> She really does have great hair.


She does have _the best hair. _ It's her hairdresser who accompanies her everywhere, since we've seen her hair in its natural state. 

I want her colour so much, and it would suit me too, but my hairdresser said I would hate the upkeep. It's a double process with Balayage.   I'd be there every few weeks, instead of my highlights which I only have to do every 3 months.

By the way, reps from Sephora said her haircare line is not doing well. Maybe, and this is just speculation, women think they'll get her hair if they use the products, but  in reality, they need her personal hairdresser too.  Anyway, there have been lot of complaints. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## bisbee

berrydiva said:


> So the movie doesn't explain what happened that left her in chronic pain?


 
I haven't seen it said, but I imagine it was from some kind of bad automobile accident that also left her with facial scars.


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayne1 said:


> She does have _the best hair. _ It's her hairdresser who accompanies her everywhere, since we've seen her hair in its natural state.
> 
> I want her colour so much, and it would suit me too, but my hairdresser said I would hate the upkeep. It's a double process with Balayage.   I'd be there every few weeks, instead of my highlights which I only have to do every 3 months.
> 
> By the way, reps from Sephora said her haircare line is not doing well. Maybe, and this is just speculation, women think they'll get her hair if they use the products, but  in reality, they need her personal hairdresser too.  Anyway, there have been lot of complaints. Has anyone tried it?



I do remember when Living Proof announced that she had signed on with them and I remember thinking that it made sense. I used the stuff long before Jen became their spokesperson & I really liked their No Frizz products.  Considering what I've heard her say about her hair (and based on old pics I've seen of her), I could see her using the collection of products so the idea didn't seem so far fetched to me.  I did try the Perfect Hair Day and didn't care for it, and that was something I believe came along after Jen signed on as spokesperson.  I don't think that product works the ways its described but their other stuff seems just as good if not better than a lot of hair products out there.  As for people thinking they can have hair like Jen just by using the product, its the same thing with any hair product that's celebrity endorsed - I remember when SJP used to do commercials for at home hair dye, and thinking to myself, "Yea right - Carrie Bradshaw dyes her own hair at home with a drug store dye kit"!


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I do remember when Living Proof announced that she had signed on with them and I remember thinking that it made sense. I used the stuff long before Jen became their spokesperson & I really liked their No Frizz products.  Considering what I've heard her say about her hair (and based on old pics I've seen of her), I could see her using the collection of products so the idea didn't seem so far fetched to me.  I did try the Perfect Hair Day and didn't care for it, and that was something I believe came along after Jen signed on as spokesperson.  I don't think that product works the ways its described but their other stuff seems just as good if not better than a lot of hair products out there.  As for people thinking they can have hair like Jen just by using the product, its the same thing with any hair product that's celebrity endorsed - I remember when SJP used to do commercials for at home hair dye, and thinking to myself, "Yea right - Carrie Bradshaw dyes her own hair at home with a drug store dye kit"!


So you like their No Frizz products?  But lots of companies have a No Frizz-type product, and I like lots of them because they work&#8230; is this one so much better? Is there one thing from the company that is outstanding, that I should try?  I have hair almost, but not as difficult, as Jen's original hair.


----------



## Swanky

I've tried it and liked it a lot, only used it when I did Brazilian Blowouts.


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> I haven't seen it said, but I imagine it was from some kind of bad automobile accident that also left her with facial scars.


You start to see the ending about half way though the movie, so no surprises, really.


----------



## Swanky

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was unaware that the pope was on the voting committee for the Academy Awards.



He's voting as much as Dr. Oz


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her hairstylist could give a clinic for some of these starlets and their tragic hair extensions.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's voting as much as Dr. Oz



Well played, Swanks 

And I see you quoted me, you never quote anyone, it's a miracle!


----------



## Swanky

I never quote? Hadn't noticed! Lol!


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I never quote? Hadn't noticed! Lol!



I noticed that about your posts a long time ago as well.


----------



## Swanky

Weird! Didn't know it was a "thing"!  :giggles:

I know if I might be disagreeing w/ people I'll choose NOT to quote so as not call someone out specifically, I'd rather disagree generally than make someone feel like I'm digging at them.  And I know I skip it too if I'm responding to someone, like now  that posted last - so to me it's obvious. . . 
But didn't realize it might bother people or be noticeable :shame:


----------



## Docjeun

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was unaware that the pope was on the voting committee for the Academy Awards.


I wouldn't be a bit surprised now days. Just kidding.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm *only* putting this here because we were talking about bribery and the Golden Globes a few pages back.

I thought they bribed with gold Rolexes, but apparently the members can be bought with a lot less.



> *How stars and studios &#8216;bribe voters&#8217; for Golden Globes*
> By Louisa PisaniJanuary 10, 2015 | 1:45pm
> 
> The couture gowns have been fitted, red-carpet poses rehearsed and breathless, self-congratulatory acceptance speeches perfected with their requisite sprinkles of faux sincerity.
> 
> *There&#8217;s just one last box for nominees to tick at the 72nd annual Golden Globes: Did the check clear?*
> 
> *There is a reason, after all, why some have nicknamed the ceremony &#8220;The Golden Bribes.&#8221;*
> 
> &#8220;The Globes have always been the black sheep of the awards industry, and its credibility is pretty questionable,&#8221; one Hollywood executive, who spoke on condition of anonymity, tells The Post.
> 
> In 2013, the Hollywood Foreign Press Association &#8212; which presides over the Globes &#8212; settled a lawsuit with Michael Russell, who was the organization&#8217;s publicist for 17 years.
> 
> No details of the settlement were made public, but in his $2 million breach of contract and fraud suit, Russell claimed that he had been fired for attempting to tackle corruption within the ranks of his former employers.
> 
> *Alleging that members routinely accepted money, holidays and gifts from movie studios in exchange for Golden Globes nominations, Russell&#8217;s suit added: &#8220;HFPA members abuse their positions and engage in unethical and potentially unlawful deals and arrangements which amount to a &#8216;payola&#8217; scheme.&#8201;&#8221;*
> 
> In 2011, the same year the suit was filed, even Hollywood&#8217;s most heavily Botoxed brows were raised when two universally derided pictures &#8212; Angelina Jolie and Johnny Depp&#8217;s so-called thriller &#8220;The Tourist&#8221; (which inspired such critical invective as &#8220;farcical,&#8221; &#8220;preposterous&#8221; and &#8220;craptacular&#8221, and Christina Aguilera and Cher&#8217;s musical clunker &#8220;Burlesque&#8221; &#8212; received three Globe nominations apiece.
> 
> Could the voters&#8217; fondness for these flops have anything to do with their all-expenses-paid trip to Las Vegas &#8212; with luxury hotel rooms, food and a private performance by Cher &#8212; generously hosted by Sony Pictures, the distributor of the two abominable nominees?
> 
> Certainly, many in the industry believe so.
> 
> &#8220;When members are courted by a studio or a celebrity, it does influence how they feel about a particular movie or star,&#8221; one HFPA insider reveals. &#8220;A lot of these members work part time and for pretty obscure [publications]; they still get very star-struck. Sometimes you&#8217;ll get A-list names personally calling them to wax lyrical about their movie: Who wouldn&#8217;t get excited to have Angelina Jolie purring down the end of the phone? Even Tom Cruise has been [rumored] to send them handwritten Christmas cards.&#8221;
> 
> Then there are the one-on-one lunches and intimate dinners.
> 
> Angelina Jolie reportedly called Hollywood Foreign Press Association voters personally, helping secure a nomination for &#8220;The Tourist&#8221; at 2011&#8217;s ceremony.
> 
> *&#8220;Sometimes actors will even flirt with members; whatever it takes to ingratiate themselves,&#8221; the insider reveals. &#8220;Even though everyone in the industry knows that the awards lack any real credibility, they still generate huge publicity for their movies. And it&#8217;s a lot easier to curry favor with a few dozen HFPA members than it is to suck up to the Academy.&#8221;*
> 
> So who are these Hollywood Foreign Press Association voters? While the name sounds worldly, many of them write *&#8212; or, it&#8217;s said, sporadically write &#8212; for middling European or Middle Eastern publications. There is speculation that, for some, the association is basically a means to a green card.
> 
> All told, there are reportedly fewer than 90 members. And when it comes to awards-show integrity, it seems size matters.
> 
> *Compare the HFPA&#8217;s ranks to the Oscars&#8217; mothership, the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences, which boasts more than 6,000 eligible voters. And the Screen Actors Guild polls 165,000-plus members for its SAG Awards &#8212; way too populous for payola.*
> 
> The Week magazine&#8217;s entertainment editor Scott Meslow says the entire Globes infrastructure is a credibility minefield.
> 
> &#8220;Beyond the incredibly small voting bloc, membership requires the sponsorship of two existing members &#8212; which doesn&#8217;t lend itself to critical dissent in an appropriate way. There have been a lot of strange discrepancies in their nominations,&#8221; he says. &#8220;And [I&#8217;ve] been at movie junkets and seen the HFPA members pulling out posters and asking stars for autographs.&#8221;
> 
> Fanboy behavior aside, for the chosen few that circumvent the organization&#8217;s jealously guarded velvet rope, membership is a golden ticket to the good life.
> 
> &#8220;HFPA members are onto an extraordinarily good thing,&#8221; one movie executive tells The Post. &#8220;They know how valuable each of their votes is to a studio or individual star. That gives them an astonishing amount of leverage, and they get unprecedented access to big names.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s such a contrast .&#8201;.&#8201;. some of these members live in tiny apartments and barely make rent, but their fridges are stocked with vintage Champagne.&#8221;
> 
> What gives? &#8220;They don&#8217;t talk about any of this, even amongst themselves &#8212; nobody wants to be &#8216;found out,&#8217;&#8201;&#8221; the exec continues. &#8220;It&#8217;s so hush-hush, it&#8217;s almost like a secret religious order.&#8221;
> 
> Among those who have paid their respects are Chris Rock&#8217;s &#8220;people,&#8221; who sent DVD players to Globes voters while promoting the sitcom &#8220;Everybody Hates Chris&#8221; (it was nominated for best musical or comedy series in 2006).
> 
> And then there&#8217;s Sharon Stone. In 1999, her team sent each HFPA member a $400 Coach watch shortly before votes were due. The organization&#8217;s then-president Helmut Voss got wind of the controversy and insisted that the tainted timepieces be returned, but Stone still received a best actress for comedy or musical nod (for her forgettable role in Albert Brooks&#8217; &#8220;The Muse&#8221.
> 
> Three years earlier, Stone won for best actress in the drama category for &#8220;Casino,&#8221; after the star apparently wined and dined Globes voters and exchanged personal appearances and other favors with the HFPA for support of her preferred charity, the American Foundation for AIDS Research.
> 
> The 2010 film &#8220;Burlesque&#8221; &#8211; starring Cher and Christina Aquilera &#8211; scored a best picture nod. The movie studio had whisked voters away to Las Vegas.
> 
> But the HFPA really earned its sleazy status way back in 1982, when it awarded &#8220;new star of the year&#8221; (a category that no longer exists) to Pia Zadora for her performance in the critically mauled flop &#8220;Butterfly.&#8221;
> 
> It was later revealed that the film&#8217;s producer, Meshulam Riklis (who was married to Zadora at the time), had flown members to Las Vegas for a weekend just before voting commenced and staged a screening in the couple&#8217;s palatial private residence.
> 
> *Regardless of how tarnished the trophies may be, most in the industry are reluctant to speak out against the Globes, conscious of the career advancement opportunities that even the most dubious of accolades can expedite.*
> 
> One of the very few prominent names to openly protest the Hollywood Foreign Press Association&#8217;s more questionable practices is actor/producer/director Rob Reiner.
> 
> &#8220;The one thing that&#8217;s most annoying and illegitimate about them is the way they conduct their interviews,&#8221; Reiner has said. &#8220;Each of these people asks to have their picture taken with you .&#8201;.&#8201;. that kind of cheesiness permeates that organization.&#8221;
> 
> Tom Cruise, a 1997 winner, allegedly sent personalized Christmas cards.
> 
> &#8220;The Dark Knight&#8221; star Gary Oldman is similarly scathing. In 2014, he told Playboy: &#8220;[The Globes is] a meaningless event. The Hollywood Foreign Press Association is kidding you that something&#8217;s happening. They&#8217;re f&#8201;-&#8201;-&#8201;king ridiculous. There&#8217;s nothing going on at all. It&#8217;s 90 nobodies having a w&#8201;-&#8201;-&#8201;k. Everybody&#8217;s getting drunk, and everybody&#8217;s sucking up to everybody. Boycott the f&#8201;-&#8201;-&#8201;king thing.&#8221;
> Still, after decades in the credibility wilderness, it seems things are finally looking up for the Globes.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;ve really tried to clean house in the wake of the court case,&#8221; an awards insider confides. &#8220;Members have been issued .&#8201;.&#8201;. strict edicts regarding standards the organization expects them to adhere to.&#8221;
> 
> Indeed, the most surprising thing about this year&#8217;s Globes nominations isn&#8217;t the also-ran inclusions, it&#8217;s the integrity of the shortlists.
> 
> Longstanding Globes favorite Angelina Jolie was totally shutout &#8212; her directorial effort &#8220;Unbroken&#8221; and starring turn in box office hit &#8220;Maleficent&#8221; both failed to receive a single nod, while less-starry contenders, such as &#8220;Birdman&#8221; and &#8220;The Imitation Game,&#8221; received strong showings.
> 
> The Globes might be on a much-needed January detox, but hopefully they don&#8217;t sober up completely. After all, that&#8217;s part of their charm.
> 
> *As Ricky Gervais, who hosted the awards in 2010, 2011 and 2012, put it: &#8220;The Golden Globes are to the Oscars what Kim Kardashian is to Kate Middleton: a bit louder, a bit trashier, a bit drunker and more easily bought.&#8221;*



http://nypost.com/2015/01/10/how-stars-and-studios-bribe-voters-for-golden-globes/


----------



## Grace123

This is shocking!!! Shocking! I tell you!! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> This is shocking!!! Shocking! I tell you!! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Yup. That's why I was saying its not exactly a good indicator for the Oscars....lol.  Great article.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> I'm *only* putting this here because we were talking about bribery and the Golden Globes a few pages back.
> 
> I thought they bribed with gold Rolexes, but apparently the members can be bought with a lot less.
> 
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/01/10/how-stars-and-studios-bribe-voters-for-golden-globes/


Hollywood is one big fat whore.


----------



## Singra

Intersting article, I've read about some of that stuff before but never in one comprehensive article. 

The Tourist must have been the straw that broke the camels back, after that movie I remember there was an uptick in the number of articles questioning the legitimacy of the HWood Foreign Press, I also remember the Tourist was when I stopped thinking Johnny Depp was cool.  

I wonder what Jessica Lange has been doing... every time she gets up to collect a GG award she mentions how generous the HFP has been to her over the years and the other award organisations are rarely as generous to her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/11...itted-dress-on-golden-globes-2015-red-carpet/

Jennifer Aniston shows some sexy leg at the 2015 Golden Globe Awards held at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on Sunday (January 11) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 45-year-old actress is nominated for Best Performance in a Motion Picture  Drama for her work on Cake, going up against Felicity Jones, Julianne Moore, Rosamund Pike, and Reese Witherspoon.

Jennifer will also be presenting an award at the star-studded ceremony, which is being hosted by Tina Fey and Amy Poehler!

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Saint Laurent dress and Neil Lane jewels.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The dress looks better on TV. Don't like her hair on TV. It looks better here. Lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good, but it's boring.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The silhouette of the dress is good but I really don't like the cummerbund up against the sequin top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I was expecting more..dress wise. Quite boring, IMO..


----------



## angelcove

I'm surprised her hair is pulled away from her face.  She looks good, but she has looked better.  It's not a "wow" for me.


----------



## Jayne1

I like it. She's doing the serious actress thing.  All set to accept her award. lol


----------



## Lounorada

I was expecting worse, for some reason, so this is nice. Not wow, but really nice. The earrings don't go well with the dress though and it's nice to see her with her hair up for a change.


----------



## scarlet555

ill fitting dress, horrible hair for that face, boring black dress...


----------



## Grace123

I was hoping she'd stick her leg out. &#128515;


----------



## Swanky

Don't love the look although she doesn't look "bad" IMO.  Glad her hair is up for a change.


----------



## Chanel522

I don't care for the dress on her. Maybe on someone w different proportions? 

Also don't care for the hair pulled back. It's nice to see a change from how it's usually styled, but she has a harsher look to her face and having it around her face softens it somewhat.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Menounos-Giuliana-Rancic-walk-red-carpet.html


----------



## scarlet555

ha!  He looks more feminine and more handsome than her.  She looks like 'maniston' here.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She scores a 5 out of 10. Blah.


----------



## sisu9

She looks comfortable. Would have liked to see her in something else though. This is rather boring - don't hate or love it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ok. So she lost. 

I have not seen it. Apparently it leaked tonight. Julianne Moore won. I haven't seen that one either.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I haven't seen it either, but Julianne Moore was the favorite.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ok. She is such a good actress. I remember when she was on As The World Turns.


----------



## Jayne1

scarlet555 said:


> ha!  He looks more feminine and more handsome than her.  She looks like 'maniston' here.



He's heading into metrosexual territory, which is fine, but I liked him better a bit more rugged.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ok. She is such a good actress. I remember when she was on As The World Turns.


Me too!  Twins!


----------



## scarlet555

Ok,  she lost, given the credibility of GG after all those article.  I remember when Natalie Portmanteau won for best supporting actress Closer... Wtf??? Total joke.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ok. So she lost.
> 
> I have not seen it. Apparently it leaked tonight. Julianne Moore won. I haven't seen that one either.



I saw it. _Still Alice_ is really a great movie. Not easy to watch but worth it. There are _so_ many worthy Oscar gals this year - and I'm afraid as much as I think Jen is probably an amiable person etc and have enjoyed a few of her films - she's just not on the same level as these women IMHO.


----------



## Swanky

So the consensus is Julianne Moore must've bought her votes?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So the consensus is Julianne Moore must've bought her votes?



You are naughty!


----------



## scarlet555

Haha...  Come on jennifer aniston fans, don't be sad.


----------



## Swanky

Not a "fan", don't care who wins!  Was a fair question I thought?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh for sure. I just thought it was hilarious given the convo it's going to start again


----------



## Swanky

lol!  Why not!?


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So the consensus is Julianne Moore must've bought her votes?


why?
I haven't seen the movie but I think shes a good actress and it's an Oscar-type role


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Saw the trailer for Still Alic and it made me wanna see it... 

On topic: Jen looks blah. Don't like the dress nor the hair. Justin looks better than her here.


----------



## stylemepretty

The dress is a yawn but she looks good for her age.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm too busy yawning to comment. Booringggg


----------



## Singra

^ She's not boring, she's dependably inoffensive


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So the consensus is Julianne Moore must've bought her votes?



:giggles:


----------



## Grace123

She'll have to do better than some Coach watches to get that Oscar.


----------



## karo

As much as I like her I have to admit that she didn't look her best. That dress was nothing special and her hair was terrible - made her look 10 years older I think. Her hair stylist posted a photo on instagram of her preparing for the awards on which she looked gorgeous with her hair in delicate waves, but they decided to change her hair after she chose a differeny dress - what a shame.


----------



## Swanky

sdkitty said:


> why?
> I haven't seen the movie but I think shes a good actress and it's an Oscar-type role



Because it's been asserted that the noms buy their votes - not by me, but in this thread.










dailymail.com


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This looks genuine. I hope they last.


----------



## Grace123

I LOVE that clutch. Guessing it's Tom Ford??? I do love her accessories always.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.zimbio.com


----------



## kikirota

yes, i think her dress is a little bit boring, but what about her hair?? they looks always beautiful and i do love their colour always.


----------



## Pursejoy9

She takes herself too seriously and its showing. She looks nervous and awkward at the awards and the truly better actors are more at ease.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the earrings..they are not cute and look really heavy.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Because it's been asserted that the noms buy their votes - not by me, but in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailymail.com


oh, OK


----------



## sydgirl

I would've put her in some diamond & emerald earrings & bracelet to add a touch of colour! Nothing OTT but subtle & pretty! 

Although she could've chosen a better dress! Think she could pull off a gorgeous fitted dress like Michael Kors does  or Gucci or a gorgeous Elie Saab! 
Just my 2 cents lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Does anyone find it strange that she and Justin have been engaged for like 3 years now?  They can celebrate engagement anniversaries at this rate. I'd like to think they are both happy and in love but somethings is up with extremely longs engagements like this.


----------



## Swanky

Not me.  She's been married before and if they're not in a hurry to have kids or have them ever then I don't see a "need" for the paper earlier rather than later.
Plenty of other high profile celeb couples have been together longer and either haven't gotten married or got married recently {no naming names }


----------



## Sasha2012

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not me.  She's been married before and if they're not in a hurry to have kids or have them ever then I don't see a "need" for the paper earlier rather than later.
> Plenty of other high profile celeb couples have been together longer and either haven't gotten married or got married recently {no naming names }



I don't think anything is wrong with couple who doesn't want to get married _but_ if you are engaged that means you intend to get married. After 3 years it seems strange that you haven't followed through with the intent yet. What is the point of getting engaged if you don't feel the need for the papers? unless it's more of a symbolic thing to them I guess...


----------



## Swanky

I guess I tend not to judge that sort of thing. . . . marriage is so personal.  Maybe he proposed to show his commitment and they will if they want eventually.  I think most long term couple not married are more are less engaged/committed anyhow.


----------



## scarlet555

She should get nominated for an Oscar and then dumped by Justin right before, mayb then she can get some extra pity votes since that engagement is kind of long anyway.  They can reconcile after she wins an Oscar.

Just a thought ...


----------



## chicaloca

I think she looks really nice and radiant. I also can't help but notice how popular she is among her peers. She seems to be well-liked and friends with everyone.


----------



## berrydiva

Think I like her hair off her face but goodness that hair color is awful. Really would like to see her slightly darker...I sometimes think people who are not natural blonds think they look better in blond than they actually do in reality.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't mind the dress.  She can wear anything,

It's her lasered hairline that sometimes looks well, lasered.


----------



## iluvmybags

I didn't care for the dress that much, but I'm not surprised she chose black.  It always seems to be her go-to color.  I love when she wears red on the red carpet and wish she had gone with a bold color.  I did love her hair, makeup and earrings, and thought they were appropriate for the dress.  I think a long, loose wavy look would have looked a little sloppy with that dress.




Pursejoy9 said:


> She takes herself too seriously and its showing. She looks nervous and awkward at the awards and the truly better actors are more at ease.



Right,  Amy Adams, Julianne Moore and Maggie Gyllenhaal looked totally relaxed and at ease last night


----------



## Swanky

Oh good, this really helps the Jen vs AJ merry go round 

*Billy Bob Thornton's Life 'Goal' Is to Sleep with Jennifer Aniston *


 

*Billy Bob Thornton* just revealed something interesting&#8230; it is his &#8220;lifelong goal&#8221; to sleep with *Jennifer Aniston*!
 The 59-year-old actor was asked to play a game of &#8220;Would you rather&#8230;?&#8221; while chatting with _Access Hollywood_ following his win at the _*2015 Golden Globes*_ on Sunday night (January 11).
*Billy*&#8216;s two choices were *Jennifer* and *Reese Witherspoon* and he quickly responded with, &#8220;*Jennifer Aniston*. Lifelong goal,&#8221; he said jokingly.
 When asked between *Jennifer* and *Keira Knightley*, he reiterated his response and said, &#8220;How many times does it take to get this through your head?&#8221;
 The interesting part of this all is that *Billy* was once married to *Angelina Jolie*, who is now married to *Jennifer*&#8216;s ex-husband *Brad Pitt*.


http://www.justjared.com/



She seems happy, and perfectly relaxed to me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good grief!!! LMAO

This from the man afraid to eat certain colour food.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## berrydiva

Hollywood should just have one gigantic orgy and get it over with. Maybe make it an annual thing that happens directly following the Oscars.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_(I didn't copy the whole text because Michael K loves a good Jolie vs Aniston baiting but click on the link to read it all)_

*Jennifer Aniston Had A Pretty Good Time At The Golden Globes*

If you haven&#8217;t been able to guess by the sound of gleeful cackling coming from a fancy weed-scented chateau in France, Jennifer Aniston didn&#8217;t with that Best Most Serious Actress Who Isn&#8217;t Rachel Green Anymore award at the Golden Globes last night. Even though she&#8217;s been hustling Cake like the rent was due yesterday (see: that time she promoted Cake on The Dr. Oz Show), it doesn&#8217;t look like it really bothered her that much that she lost to Julianne Moore, because Jennifer Aniston truly is everyone&#8217;s no-f**ks-given aunt.

First off, she arrived with the right attitude: be drunk and stay drunk, which she proved by grabbing Kate Hudson&#8217;s *** on the red carpet. Then she remained totally unfazed as she presented an award with America&#8217;s Current Lizard Sweetheart, Benedict Cumberbatch. That ***** was so chill, I bet that when she lost, she turned to Justin Theroux and was like &#8220;Well, that&#8217;s that. I&#8217;m going to the bathroom to take off my Spanx. Watch my purse, will ya?&#8221; Even when she was waiting for her ride at the end of the night, this TMZ video proves she was still a buzzed ball of fun:



As if calling someone a &#8220;f**ker&#8221; wasn&#8217;t enough to win my heart for eternity, she was also dressed like the coolest girl at my high school prom: tits covered in sequins, thigh-high slit, wearing some random rented cummerbund she found on the floor of a limo, and her hair done up in a french twist with one single face-framing strand that she styled in the bathroom using a flask of Malibu. Basically = the coolest.

*Source:* Dlisted


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Jennifer Aniston Had A Pretty Good Time At The Golden Globes*
> 
> *Source:* Dlisted



Funny!


----------



## missmoimoi

Pursejoy9 said:


> She takes herself too seriously and its showing. She looks nervous and awkward at the awards and the truly better actors are more at ease.




+1
I was getting that vibe too!  She seemed uptight...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Jen was plastered. Particularly when on stage with Cumby.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Jen was plastered. Particularly when on stage with Cumby.



I thought so too, and the vid kinda confirmed it, lol. But who knows.


----------



## lizmil

What was with the f...er? She paused like she shouldn't say it, but then said it anyway. So much for being dresed up but behaving poorly.


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  She seems like fun!  She wasn't behaving like that on a red carpet.  I don't know how people get an uptight vibe from her, she seems polar opposite of uptight to me.


----------



## peppermintpatty

+1


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _(I didn't copy the whole text because Michael K loves a good Jolie vs Aniston baiting but click on the link to read it all)_
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston Had A Pretty Good Time At The Golden Globes*
> 
> If you havent been able to guess by the sound of gleeful cackling coming from a fancy weed-scented chateau in France, Jennifer Aniston didnt with that Best Most Serious Actress Who Isnt Rachel Green Anymore award at the Golden Globes last night. Even though shes been hustling Cake like the rent was due yesterday (see: that time she promoted Cake on The Dr. Oz Show), it doesnt look like it really bothered her that much that she lost to Julianne Moore, because Jennifer Aniston truly is everyones no-f**ks-given aunt.
> 
> First off, she arrived with the right attitude: be drunk and stay drunk, which she proved by grabbing Kate Hudsons *** on the red carpet. Then she remained totally unfazed as she presented an award with Americas Current Lizard Sweetheart, Benedict Cumberbatch. That ***** was so chill, I bet that when she lost, she turned to Justin Theroux and was like Well, thats that. Im going to the bathroom to take off my Spanx. Watch my purse, will ya? Even when she was waiting for her ride at the end of the night, this TMZ video proves she was still a buzzed ball of fun:
> 
> 
> 
> As if calling someone a f**ker wasnt enough to win my heart for eternity, she was also dressed like the coolest girl at my high school prom: tits covered in sequins, thigh-high slit, wearing some random rented cummerbund she found on the floor of a limo, and her hair done up in a french twist with one single face-framing strand that she styled in the bathroom using a flask of Malibu. Basically = the coolest.
> 
> *Source:* Dlisted




Between this, her grabbing ***, BBT's comments along with the Bill Cosby stuff, shows I missed a pretty fun party. Oh to be a celeb for one nite!!!


----------



## Swanky

Just watched it, it's pretty funny IMO, lol!  She didn't appear to be drunk either to me, maybe relaxed after a glass or 2.  I was expecting to see a half falling down, b*tchier vesion of that.


----------



## sdkitty

She gets called out for playing it safe by wearing black all the time.  If she does get nominated for an Oscar, it would be nice for her to wear color to the awards for a change.  It's not like she's fat and has to wear black to cover it.
I guess she's just comfortable in black and I do like her style.  The GG dress wasn't my fave tho.


----------



## Swanky

A few actresses always wear black.... it's easy I guess.


----------



## Grace123

Looking pretty happy. &#128515;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think she meant "f*cker" offensively. They knew the guy and were itching to get home (and were pretty buzzed). She has a giggle after.

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Swanky

Seemed like it was a friend. Not much different saying "hey Bishes!" when you see friends.


----------



## scarlet555

She sounded fun on the tmz video.


----------



## iluvmybags

Well, which is it?  Is she uptight and stiff, or was she drunk, swearing and having fun?  Or is she an uptight drunk?


----------



## Tivo

Uptight. Jen hasn't seemed warm and fun since the early days of she and Brad.


----------



## littlerock

I get the complete opposite vibe from her. She comes off as laid back to me, almost like a stoner. Saying that in a good way, like goofy. IDK.. I don't get uptight.


----------



## iluvmybags

littlerock said:


> I get the complete opposite vibe from her. She comes off as laid back to me, almost like a stoner. Saying that in a good way, like goofy. IDK.. I don't get uptight.



That's kind of how I've always seen her too (its one of the reasons I've always liked her) The TMZ video seems to reiterate that thought.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't really get uptight from Jen but I can also see how folks can see her that way. She takes herself way to seriously for being just an 'ok' actress. She seems likable but also not laid back.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

LOL at the TMZ video. Clearly she's just joking. I wish she would quit with all the tanning. I think she's naturally somewhat tan being Greek and all, but she sometimes looks kinda leathery to me. This coming from an Aveeno spokeswoman!

Also, I love Friends and have seen every episode like 20x, but am rewatching random ones on Netflix. It's weird because I don't associate Rachel with Jennifer Aniston of today. Weird, I know!


----------



## KatsBags

Kitties Are Cute said:


> *Also, I love Friends and have seen every episode like 20x, but am rewatching random ones on Netflix. It's weird because I don't associate Rachel with Jennifer Aniston of today. Weird, I know*!



I'm the same way! And I've got it playing in the background right now.


----------



## DivineMissM

littlerock said:


> I get the complete opposite vibe from her. She comes off as laid back to me, almost like a stoner. Saying that in a good way, like goofy. IDK.. I don't get uptight.



Agreed!  Ever since I saw her on Chelsea Lately years ago, I thought she seemed fun and chill.  Not uptight at all.


----------



## CCfor C

I thought she looked fine, esp. compared to a lot of the women. This was a TERRIBLE year for fashion, IMO...Very few looked Golden Globe worthy...really. Some of the dresses were just B...ugly. I don't get it. 

So though I wasn't really impressed by her look, it still beat out a ton of others, and suited her personality. 

She was in good company for the loss...that's show business...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree it was a poor year for fashion and the more I see this look the more I like it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I agree it was a poor year for fashion and the more I see this look the more I like it.



I'm hoping they really go for it at the Oscars. I ache for the long-ago of breathtaking looks from the likes of Charlize Theron, Cate Blanchett and Nicole Kidman.

The attendees need to amp it up. At the very least it makes the decades long Academy Awards ceremony bearable.

Anyone else trying to watch all the nominated films before the telecast or am I the only film-nerd who does that?


----------



## Alexenjie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm hoping they really go for it at the Oscars. I ache for the long-ago of breathtaking looks from the likes of Charlize Theron, Cate Blanchett and Nicole Kidman.
> 
> The attendees need to amp it up. At the very least it makes the decades long Academy Awards ceremony bearable.
> 
> Anyone else trying to watch all the nominated films before the telecast or am I the only film-nerd who does that?


 
My boyfriend and I try to get to see all the best picture nominations but it's harder now that there are so many more. Many of the movies that have been nominated for awards haven't started playing near us yet.


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm hoping they really go for it at the Oscars. I ache for the long-ago of breathtaking looks from the likes of Charlize Theron, Cate Blanchett and Nicole Kidman.
> 
> The attendees need to amp it up. At the very least it makes the decades long Academy Awards ceremony bearable.
> 
> Anyone else trying to watch all the nominated films before the telecast or am I the only film-nerd who does that?



I used to have such goals...I set out to do it every year and then.....i take a nap and forget all about it


----------



## CCfor C

AEGIS said:


> I used to have such goals...I set out to do it every year and then.....i take a nap and forget all about it




! Heehee! 


I have seen The Imitation Game...that is all at this time...but it was great.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone else trying to watch all the nominated films before the telecast or am I the only film-nerd who does that?



Yep, my boyfriend and I are planning to watch 'em, lol. We're still catching up to last year's nominations!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone else trying to watch all the nominated films before the telecast or am I the only film-nerd who does that?



I did last year. But this year I don't know. I am definitely not into the Theory of Everything or The Imitiation Game.


----------



## so confusing

well, so much for that ploy-

The widow of the man Jennifer Aniston recently described as the first true love of her life slammed the actress for using her late husband as a publicity tool.

"He was my first love  five years we were together," Aniston recently said of Daniel McDonald, who passed away from brain cancer in 2007. "He would have been the one! But I was 25, and I was stupid." McDonald went on to marry actress and filmmaker Mujah Muraini-Melehi after his relationship with Aniston ended.

However, it seems McDonald's widow isn't happy with the fact that Aniston is throwing his name around in interviews. Muraini-Melehi posted about the recent flood of attention to her Facebook page. Redbook reports:

Mujah told Inside Edition, "Daniel and Jennifer had a relationship over 20 years ago, when they were both still very young. She made a life choice, but so did he. I am sorry that Jennifer did not realize the treasure that was Daniel when she had the chance, long before he and I met and long before he died. It pains me to read the headlines that allude to her losing him tragically when in fact she was not present during his long and difficult illness. Perhaps Daniel's gift was to teach her how to love, and to appreciate what she has with Justin Theroux."
*"After Daniel died, I reached out to her to give her back all the photographs from the time they were together," she wrote. I never got an answer back from her."*


http://jezebel.com/widow-of-jen-anistons-first-love-you-werent-there-for-1679592021


----------



## Swanky

She wasn't "throwing his name around" in fact she never said his name at all.
The media and his offended widow named him.


----------



## Swanky

She never named him, and admitted she was young and stupid and he was the one looking back on it.
Sensationalism much?
How many of us look back on our 1st love and think they were probably the one?  I've reflected. . . *


JENNIFER Aniston says she believes  her first actor boyfriend was &#8220;the one&#8221; and that he sent her fiance  Justin Theroux after dying of a brain tumour.                                  * 

Speaking to the _New York Times_, Aniston, 45, says her first boyfriend was her soulmate but that she stuffed it up, saying he was an &#8220;unappreciated boyfriend&#8221;.
&#8220;He  was my first love &#8212; five years we were together,&#8221; she said. &#8220;He would  have been the one. But I was 25, and I was stupid. He must have sent me  Justin to make up for it all.&#8221;
*Aniston is believed to have been talking about actor Daniel McDonald* who had guest roles in a string of TV shows including _Sex and the City, CSI: Miami_ and_ Law & Order_.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...nald-was-the-one/story-fn907478-1227180994965


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She wasn't "throwing his name around" in fact she never said his name at all.
> The media and his offended widow named him.


They didn't have to. We all knew the media was going to dig it up. Jen did that for a publicity grab because she's desperate for this Oscar.


----------



## Swanky

lol! :okay:


----------



## peppermintpatty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL!  She seems like fun!  She wasn't behaving like that on a red carpet.  I don't know how people get an uptight vibe from her, she seems polar opposite of uptight to me.





Tivo said:


> They didn't have to. We all knew the media was going to dig it up. Jen did that for a publicity grab because she's desperate for this Oscar.



What does saying she let this unnamed guy, who was "the one" go stupidly at the age of 25 have to do with getting an Oscar? Next I'm gonna hear she didn't give enough Rolex's to get a golden globe!!!


----------



## Swanky

It doesn't. . .  it was part of an interview.  I don't think anyone truly believes a love story impacts an Oscar opportunity, lol!

If she gave Rolex's I assume Julianne Moore, Viola Davis, Quvenzhane Wallis Meryl Streep and Joaquin Phoenix did as well?


----------



## so confusing

I don't know what everyone else's definition of "soulmate" is but generally I understand it to be a two-way street. She had no contact with him for years and had no idea how he felt about her when he died. for her to insert herself into his marriage and life story by suggesting that they had such a cosmic connection that he sent Justin to her is ridiculous and offensive. She has given thousands of interviews over the years and now she chooses to talk about this? Would you be okay with having some ex-girlfriend of your husband refer to him publicly as their "soulmate" after he passed away?


----------



## Swanky

She didn't though, lol!  It was a conversation about her first love, and how she was young and stupid. . .  he later died.  She's not inserting herself into anything, never named him or anything.
I guess if you don't like her than any slant is possible however.


----------



## peppermintpatty

so confusing said:


> I don't know what everyone else's definition of "soulmate" is but generally I understand it to be a two-way street. She had no contact with him for years and had no idea how he felt about her when he died. for her to insert herself into his marriage and life story by suggesting that they had such a cosmic connection that he sent Justin to her is ridiculous and offensive. She has given thousands of interviews over the years and now she chooses to talk about this? Would you be okay with having some ex-girlfriend of your husband refer to him publicly as their "soulmate" after he passed away?



I don't disagree with you and it is one of the very few times I think Jen has said something that didn't make a whole lot of sense when I heard he was sick after their relationship and he was married to someone else. I don't think what she said was in good taste. Hence I don't think she said it to get an Oscar???? Better had she not said it at all.


----------



## lizmil

^ well, it's ALL about Jen, isn't it?


----------



## Swanky

*Putting the Cloak of Rachel to Rest*
                                  You  can star in one of the most beloved sitcoms of the last quarter  century, win an Emmy, be paid $1 million per episode, find as much  success in movies and still have more than a little something to prove,  along with a whole lot to lose.
So in the seconds before the first public showing of Cake at the Toronto International Film Festival in September, Jennifer Aniston was a wreck inside.
It  didnt hit me until the lights went down that the most people whod  seen it were eight people, and all of a sudden we were in a 1,500-seat  theater, she said, her eyes widening at the memory. I just didnt know  how it would be received. Its a vulnerable, terrifying moment.
Cake,  about a devastated womans uncertain recovery, does away with pretty,  peppy Aniston and installs a pill-popping harridan in her place. She has  scars on her face, flab on her body, an anguished gait and an acid  tongue. Its a kind of glamour-for-grit statement just familiar enough  to raise the possibility of eye rolls in lieu of applause. Its a plea  of sorts, and Ms. Aniston had no guarantee of a charitable answer.
Continue reading the main story     Video                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                                                    But  when the lights rose in Toronto, the audience did, too, giving her a  standing ovation. And while the movie, which opens nationally on Jan.  23, got mixed notices  from the handful of critics who weighed in, she got just enough  positive recognition to essentially muscle herself into the awards  season.
She has been an indefatigable whirlwind over the last few months, following the media script of a publicist known as an Oscar whisperer  and attending more than a dozen question-and-answer sessions at special  screenings in California and New York. And its working. In December  she picked up Golden Globe, Screen Actors Guild and Critics Choice nominations for best actress.
She  recognizes this moment as perhaps her best chance to take away the  cloak of Rachel, she said, referring to her part on the sitcom  Friends. The intensity of her desire to do precisely that was  suggested by her reaction when, toward the start of our interview  recently at the Four Seasons Hotel in Manhattan, I noted that a reviewer  for The Guardian had called Cake a showcase for her hitherto hidden acting chops.
Hmm,  yes, very deep underneath, she said of these ostensibly buried gifts,  adding that the notion was kind of head-scratching  Wow.
A  few minutes later, she returned to the critics hidden phrase, again  registering frustration with its insinuation that something other than  talent and craft had gone into her work in Friends and about two dozen  movies, not all comedies, since the mid-1990s.
And  she alluded to the phrase twice more after that. In each instance, her  otherwise smooth, affable manner took on the slightest of edges. You  have to do something really dark to be taken seriously, I guess, she  said. Then, referring to both the duration of Friends and its  popularity in syndication, she added: If youre in someones living  room every week for 10 years and every day on God knows what network,  people are going to have a hard time saying, O.K., were going to see  you do what now? without making associations. Its a Catch-22. Its  like: I know I can play this part, you just have to let me. And then  its I cant let you play that part, because Ive never seen you do  it. There were jobs that I really wanted and would fight and fight for  and then the obvious previous Oscar winners would get them.

For example?
She  shook her head. No go. She knows too well how much the media loves to  pit one celebrity against another. To believe the tabloids, she has  spent the last decade in a grudge match with Angelina Jolie, whose  husband, Brad Pitt, was of course married to Ms. Aniston first.
     Photo                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                          Jennifer Aniston portrays a pill-popping woman in constant pain in Cake.                                      Credit             Cinelou Releasing                           Its  ridiculous  that the two names have to go into the same sentence and  there has to be a compare-and-despair thing, she said.
But  fate keeps nudging the names together. One of the surprising subplots  of the Oscar race is the way Ms. Jolies much-discussed, doggedly  promoted prospects for a best director nod, for Unbroken, dimmed just  as Ms. Anistons odds for a best actress nomination brightened. Along  the way, there was also that Sony nastiness, including disparaging  emails from the producer Scott Rudin about Ms. Jolie.
Ms.  Aniston beat back any discussion of that. I dont want to give any  fuel to the fire, she said. She is practiced and game enough to permit  30 seconds of conversation about Ms. Jolie and Mr. Pitt. But a full  minute is pushing it. Her posture stiffens.
For  a long time now, Ms. Aniston, 45, has been one of Hollywoods most  mercilessly chronicled celebrities, pressing on through a ceaseless  storm of gossip and a constant swarm of paparazzi.
They would interrupt our shots, recalled Daniel Barnz,  the director of Cake (whose credits include Beastly and Wont Back  Down), describing takes of outdoor scenes ruined by the whistling of  photographers trying to put a startled expression on Ms. Anistons face  and get her to look their way. We didnt have the budget or manpower to  keep them at bay.
And  she has clearly developed strategies for the fishbowl. She surrenders  just enough so that she doesnt have to give up too much. She scatters  tidbits of apparent revelation amid anodyne lines.


----------



## Swanky

Before I asked, she mentioned Justin Theroux, the star of the HBO series &#8220;The Leftovers&#8221;   and her fiancé of more than two years, dropping him into a story about   an unappreciated boyfriend who died years later of a brain tumor.
&#8220;He  was my first love &#8212; five years we were together,&#8221; she said,  referring  to that boyfriend. &#8220;He would have been the one. But I was 25,  and I was  stupid. He must have sent me Justin to make up for it all.&#8221;





                          Ms. Aniston at the 2014 Variety Screening  Series in Manhattan last month.                                       Credit             Monica Schipper/Getty Images for Variety                            I took note of her engagement ring, with its gargantuan  diamond.
&#8220;It&#8217;s  a rock, I know,&#8221; she said, sounding abashed but not really. &#8220;He  rocked  it up. It took me a while to get used to it. I&#8217;m not a diamond  girl. I&#8217;m  more Indian jewelry and stuff.&#8221; Her outfit wasn&#8217;t regal:  bluejeans and a  black, open-collared shirt.
I  noted the din of speculation about why she and Mr. Theroux hadn&#8217;t  tied  the knot yet, and she said they&#8217;re still figuring out what kind of   ceremony they want. She didn&#8217;t volunteer any more detail than  necessary.
She  bristles at the scrutiny that her private life gets in part because  it  underscores what she believes to be a double standard, one that  came up  the night before our interview, when she talked with an  audience after a  Midtown Manhattan screening of &#8220;Cake.&#8221;
Continue reading the main story 
A  woman noted that Ms. Aniston had repeatedly fielded the question of   whether she was concerned about the likability of her &#8220;Cake&#8221; character.   &#8220;That&#8217;s something men don&#8217;t get asked,&#8221; the woman said.
Ms. Aniston interjected before it was even clear the woman was done.
&#8220;They don&#8217;t get asked a lot of things,&#8221; she said, an unexpected bite in her voice.
During  our interview, she elaborated: &#8220;You don&#8217;t see a lot of men  getting  asked: &#8216;Why aren&#8217;t you married? Why aren&#8217;t you having  children?&#8217; You  don&#8217;t get the &#8216;Well, they seem to play the same thing  over and over  again,&#8217; and some of them do.&#8221;
     &#8220;We&#8217;re  very much a sexist society,&#8221; she said. &#8220;Women are still not  paid as  much as men.&#8221; Just days earlier, the latest batch of Sony  leaks revealed  that Amy Adams and Jennifer Lawrence earned less for  &#8220;American Hustle&#8221;  than Christian Bale, Bradley Cooper and Jeremy Renner  did.
&#8220;I&#8217;ve been up against that in negotiations myself,&#8221; she said, but declined to be more specific.
And  she noted that men&#8217;s looks and aging aren&#8217;t dissected with the   withering judgment directed at, say, Renée Zellweger, when she   re-emerged in October with a seemingly changed face.
&#8220;There  was a big whistle blown out on her, and it was unnecessary,&#8221; Ms.   Aniston said. &#8220;Did she really look that different? Would she walk into  a  room and you&#8217;d say, &#8216;Who is that?&#8217; That&#8217;s Renée, from here on down.&#8221;   Ms. Aniston made a sweeping motion starting just below her eyes. &#8220;You   can&#8217;t hide those pouty little lips.&#8221;
&#8220;I  really do think you&#8217;re damned if you do and damned if you don&#8217;t,&#8221;  she  added. &#8220;You either are too fat &#8212; &#8216;Oh my God, she&#8217;s gained weight,   getting chubby, mid-40s spread!&#8217; &#8212; or &#8216;She&#8217;s so skeletal, get some meat   on her bones!&#8217; I&#8217;ve been on too-thin lists. I&#8217;ve been on   what-happened-to-her lists.&#8221;
She  has in fact churned out movies at an unflagging pace. And while  many  have been romance-tinged, conventional Hollywood comedies, she has   routinely built in exceptions. She was the femme fatale to Clive  Owens&#8217;s  patsy in &#8220;Derailed&#8221; (2005). She tucked herself into one of the  director  Nicole Holofcener&#8217;s idiosyncratic ensembles in &#8220;Friends With  Money&#8221;  (2006). Most notably, she played a Texas dime-store clerk  trapped in a  mirthless marriage in &#8220;The Good Girl,&#8221; a tiny 2002 drama  for which she  got rave reviews. But the movie quickly faded from  memory.
She&#8217;s hoping for more from &#8220;Cake.&#8221;
When  the screenplay for it circulated through Hollywood in 2013, she  was one  of many actresses to lobby for the lead, which she got only  after it  was turned down by someone else. Neither she nor Mr. Barnz  would say  whom.





                          Ms. Aniston with Jake Gyllenhaal in the 2002  independent film &#8220;The Good Girl.&#8221;                                       Credit             Dale Robinette/Fox Searchlight                            Mr.  Barnz saw her &#8220;Cake&#8221; change of pace less as a physical  transformation  along the lines of Charlize Theron&#8217;s in &#8220;Monster&#8221; or  Matthew  McConaughey&#8217;s in &#8220;Dallas Buyers Club&#8221; than as a tonal departure  like  Mary Tyler Moore&#8217;s in &#8220;Ordinary People.&#8221;
Ms. Aniston&#8217;s commitment to the project was instant and complete, he said.
Continue reading the main story Continue reading the main story 
Continue reading the main story 
&#8220;She  attached herself with zero financing on board,&#8221; he said. &#8220;You&#8217;d  think  that actors would do that for projects that they love all the  time, but  it&#8217;s not true. Their representatives get nervous: If the  project doesn&#8217;t  then get financing, it&#8217;s a reflection of their client.&#8221;
To  play the part, Ms. Aniston stopped exercising, gained weight, let  her  hair get dirty and didn&#8217;t wear makeup. All of that is actually less   striking on screen than her sluggish, herky-jerky movements, a   manifestation of the character&#8217;s ambiguously defined physical injuries   and reliance on narcotics.
One  resource for understanding her character&#8217;s experience was a close   friend, Stacy Courtney, who has also worked as her stunt double. One of   Courtney&#8217;s legs was mangled by a boat propeller years ago, and  afterward  she endured nearly a dozen surgeries and a grueling regimen  of physical  therapy.
In  their conversations, Ms. Courtney said, the actress was &#8220;really   breaking it down and wanting to know: What did it feel like to be that   woman, to be in that kind of pain? She really wanted to be inside my   body.&#8221;
The  &#8220;Cake&#8221; shoot spanned only about a month. Ms. Aniston&#8217;s exertions to   ensure that the movie is noticed &#8212; that nothing about it or her work  is  &#8220;hidden&#8221; &#8212; have lasted much longer.
And the nervousness that trailed her to Toronto is gone, replaced by pure resolve.
Fussing  with her microphone at that Midtown Manhattan screening, she  said: &#8220;I&#8217;m  afraid that I&#8217;m not going to be loud enough.&#8221; So she spoke  up. And  everyone heard her just fine.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/m...ething-to-prove-with-cake.html?_r=1&referrer=


----------



## Swanky

lizmil said:


> ^ well, it's ALL about Jen, isn't it?



What is?  The thread bearing her name or the interview about her? lol!  Yea, I think it's supposed to be all about her 

BTW, she never called the guy her soulmate, he was her first love.  I'm sure my DH was someones and I know I had one too.  It's not that big a deal.  I mean, unless someone makes it one.

I can't figure out why she's so polarizing. . .  if she wears a white tee and glasses and walks into a building it's a big deal.  So odd.


----------



## CCfor C

so confusing said:


> well, so much for that ploy-
> 
> The widow of the man Jennifer Aniston recently described as the first true love of her life slammed the actress for using her late husband as a publicity tool.
> 
> "He was my first love  five years we were together," Aniston recently said of Daniel McDonald, who passed away from brain cancer in 2007. "He would have been the one! But I was 25, and I was stupid." McDonald went on to marry actress and filmmaker Mujah Muraini-Melehi after his relationship with Aniston ended.
> 
> However, it seems McDonald's widow isn't happy with the fact that Aniston is throwing his name around in interviews. Muraini-Melehi posted about the recent flood of attention to her Facebook page. Redbook reports:
> 
> Mujah told Inside Edition, "Daniel and Jennifer had a relationship over 20 years ago, when they were both still very young. She made a life choice, but so did he. I am sorry that Jennifer did not realize the treasure that was Daniel when she had the chance, long before he and I met and long before he died. It pains me to read the headlines that allude to her losing him tragically when in fact she was not present during his long and difficult illness. Perhaps Daniel's gift was to teach her how to love, and to appreciate what she has with Justin Theroux."
> *"After Daniel died, I reached out to her to give her back all the photographs from the time they were together," she wrote. I never got an answer back from her."*
> 
> 
> http://jezebel.com/widow-of-jen-anistons-first-love-you-werent-there-for-1679592021




Yawn. What a non-issue/story...


----------



## so confusing

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't disagree with you and it is one of the very few times I think Jen has said something that didn't make a whole lot of sense when I heard he was sick after their relationship and he was married to someone else. I don't think what she said was in good taste. Hence I don't think she said it to get an Oscar???? Better had she not said it at all.



I didn't say she was good at her campaign.

edited to add - i guess we'll find out tmw ^


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . . a non-story.  Much ado about nothing really.


The widow complaining about the media:


> I am very upset that the media is exploiting Daniels memory in connection to Jennifer Aniston.
> ...............
> My  heart aches to see our tragedy of losing Daniel to serve the medias  hunger for sensationalism. I remember how journalists often called our  home to ask Daniel for information about Jennifer
> ..........
> 
> I  am sorry that Jennifer did not realize the treasure that was Daniel  when she had the chance, long before he and I met and long before he  died. It pains me to read the *headlines that allude* to her losing him  tragically when she was not present during his long and difficult  illness.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-present-difficult-illness.html#ixzz3Or9OO8S0 http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail​


----------



## peppermintpatty

so confusing said:


> I didn't say she was good at her campaign.
> 
> edited to add - i guess we'll find out tmw ^



Sorry so confusing I know you didn't. I just didn't know how to quote you and the person who did make that reference at the same time


----------



## so confusing

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree. . . a non-story.  Much ado about nothing really.
> 
> 
> The widow complaining about the media:
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-present-difficult-illness.html#ixzz3Or9OO8S0 http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail​



and also complaining about jennifer aniston

She then goes after Aniston, saying; 'Why now? I wonder. After decades of stardom, she is media savvy enough to know that any casual comment she makes becomes front page tabloid news. Jennifer Aniston is Jennifer Aniston, and that means that anything that she says about her love life to any journalist, even someone as reputable as New York Times Frank Bruni, will be later dissected and exploited.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-revealing-not-present-difficult-illness.html


----------



## Swanky

Because I guess after all the press junkets it's hard to always know exactly which little sentence will be sensationalized and blown up.  It's really not a major conversation or comment she made.


----------



## so confusing

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Because I guess after all the press junkets it's hard to always know exactly which little sentence will be sensationalized and blown up.  It's really not a major conversation or comment she made.




please, she can't cut four inches off her hair without the world spazzing about it and she knows it.  she could not possibly think she was going to drop that into an interview and somehow the world would abstain from figuring out who that was and contacting his widow.


----------



## Jayne1

so confusing said:


> *"After Daniel died, I reached out to her to give her back all the photographs from the time they were together," she wrote. I never got an answer back from her."*
> 
> http://jezebel.com/widow-of-jen-anistons-first-love-you-werent-there-for-1679592021


Oh dear, I guess he wasn't her soul mate after all, but I bet the widow would have had some warm fuzzies, if Aniston accepted the photographs, showing that she cared abut the dead husband.  Even if she's just being polite.

I agree with you, I don't know why she used that tidbit&#8230; she doesn't need to. Everyone likes her.  Most people have such affection for her. She didn't need to throw out that suggestion of a dead soul mate.


----------



## Swanky

A member here used the term soul mate, not Aniston. The spouse and the media made it a big deal. 
How do we know Jennifer's handlers even communicated it to her that the widow reached out?  
I think its a little odd it's a big deal to anyone, lol!  Plenty of celebs comment about their first love, it's really not a big deal.


----------



## DivineMissM

The widow sure is making a big deal out of it.  Why?  What's she trying to get from it??


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/14/jennifer-aniston-premieres-cake-while-waiting-for-oscar-noms/

Jennifer Aniston looks super chic while showing off a tiny bit of midriff on the red carpet at the premiere of Cake on Wednesday (January 14) at ArcLight Cinemas in Hollywood.

The 45-year-old actress was joined at the event by her co-stars Chris Messina and Camille Guaty.

The nominations for the 2015 Oscars are going to be announced in the morning and Jennifer is predicted to be nominated for Best Actress for her work in the movie.

Jen has received nominations from the Golden Globes, the SAG Awards, and the Critics Choice Movie Awards, so the chances are high of being recognized by the Oscar committee as well!


----------



## scarlet555

The hair. No.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I normally find Jen amiable and harmless but whatever this is, it's out there  and has started since "Cake" - I'm starting to smell a bit of desperation for the Oscars.  I mean, really.

It's almost as annoying as Anne Hathaway's Academy campaign for Les Mis.  I thought the GG's were ok for her, aside from the horrible spot with Cumby. And afterwards was funny.

For some reason, this is starting to get under my skin a little.  Maybe I need a disco nap and a mojito.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That skirt and top don't go together.


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> The widow sure is making a big deal out of it.  Why?  What's she trying to get from it??



Maybe she was sad that Aniston originally wouldn't take the old mementoes and then she goes and tells the world, "He would have been the one! But I was 25, and I was stupid." 

Whatever, I like that dress she's wearing, but Justin is looking like he spends more time getting skin laser and spa pampering than necessary. His skin is so glowy, it shines.  lol


http://jezebel.com/widow-of-jen-anistons-first-love-you-werent-there-for-1679592021


----------



## Swanky

I like the ponytail and am torn on the look. . .  I like the idea and I like that it's different for her, but I don't love something about it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

so confusing said:


> well, so much for that ploy-
> 
> The widow of the man Jennifer Aniston recently described as the first true love of her life slammed the actress for using her late husband as a publicity tool.
> 
> "He was my first love  five years we were together," Aniston recently said of Daniel McDonald, who passed away from brain cancer in 2007. "He would have been the one! But I was 25, and I was stupid." McDonald went on to marry actress and filmmaker Mujah Muraini-Melehi after his relationship with Aniston ended.
> 
> However, it seems McDonald's widow isn't happy with the fact that Aniston is throwing his name around in interviews. Muraini-Melehi posted about the recent flood of attention to her Facebook page. Redbook reports:
> 
> Mujah told Inside Edition, "Daniel and Jennifer had a relationship over 20 years ago, when they were both still very young. She made a life choice, but so did he. I am sorry that Jennifer did not realize the treasure that was Daniel when she had the chance, long before he and I met and long before he died. It pains me to read the headlines that allude to her losing him tragically when in fact she was not present during his long and difficult illness. Perhaps Daniel's gift was to teach her how to love, and to appreciate what she has with Justin Theroux."
> *"After Daniel died, I reached out to her to give her back all the photographs from the time they were together," she wrote. I never got an answer back from her."*
> 
> 
> http://jezebel.com/widow-of-jen-anistons-first-love-you-werent-there-for-1679592021



His poor widow. To lose him tragically and then hear his name bandied about in Aniston's interviews as being The One...


----------



## berrydiva

That outfit is tragic. The skirt and top and belt are cute separately but do not go together at all. She's rocker on top, prim but sassy on the bottom, the hair says I'm uptight in the front but fun in the back...that styling is all off.


----------



## karo

I'm in the minority, but I like this look. First of all it's not black and it's much different from what she usually wear and I like her hair like this. One thing that bothers me is the hair color - I think she looks much better and younger in lighter blonde.

photos: dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute!


----------



## Grace123

Giving voters watches, dead boyfriends, visiting the Pope, what's the difference?


----------



## Swanky

Babydoll Chanel said:


> His poor widow. To lose him tragically and then hear his name bandied about in Aniston's interviews as being The One...



His name was never mentioned, lol! She and the media are the ones talking about it and him by name. 



Grace123 said:


> Giving voters watches, dead boyfriends, visiting the Pope, what's the difference?


There's a difference when you don't like one of the females


----------



## Grace123

Hahaha true.


----------



## angelcove

I, too, like her last look including her hair.  It's cute and springy.


----------



## Livia1

No Oscar for Jennifer Aniston this time around.

http://oscar.go.com/nominees


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I normally find Jen amiable and harmless but whatever this is, it's out there  and has started since "Cake" - I'm starting to smell a bit of desperation for *the Oscars*.  I mean, really.
> 
> It's almost as annoying as Anne Hathaway's Academy campaign for Les Mis.  I thought the GG's were ok for her, aside from the horrible spot with Cumby. And afterwards was funny.
> 
> For some reason, this is starting to get under my skin a little.  Maybe I need a disco nap and a mojito.


 
She got snubbed by the Oscars..so hopefully the desperation stops..


----------



## Sweetpea83

scarlet555 said:


> The hair. No.


 
I don't mind the hair here..much improvement from her hair at the GGs..the outfit on the other hand...


----------



## Docjeun

She looks adorable!


----------



## bisbee

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That skirt and top don't go together.


 
I actually like it - and that is the way it was shown on the runway - she didn't put it together.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I love that look! She looks happy


----------



## lizmil

I feel so sorry for her, a million dollars an episode for Friends, she got typecast and when she finally got a meaty role, the Oscars snubbed her. Not fair!

It happened to others, Reese Witherspoon comes to mind  (the ditzy to Oscar transition). She"ll get there too.


----------



## Grace123

Haha looks like neither the dead ex or the Pope could swing anything this year.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But the Pope visit was because said person is a UN Ambassador and it was related to that, I think. But what do I know anyway? What does anyone know, lol.


----------



## Swanky

I don't feel sorry for her.  I like her but no pity, lol! It's one of her first meaty roles, maybe if she doesn't default back into typecast she'll earn one.  If she even cares about getting one.


----------



## scarlet555

Yeah I think she cares but she d be fine without Oscar nom.  

Is there as much 'bribery' with Oscar as there is with GG, supposedly?


----------



## Jayne1

Livia1 said:


> No Oscar for Jennifer Aniston this time around.
> 
> http://oscar.go.com/nominees


It might not matter.

She wanted to be considered for more serious roles and this movie, and the Oscar strategist, might have reminded people they can hire her for roles like this, not just silly throwaway comedies.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That premiere outfit is bomb. I love it on her and the Loubs. No strappies. Lol.


----------



## sydgirl

I actually like her look for the Cake premiere! Its fun, she has the body for it & it isn't the look she normally goes for!

Lol but I guess she's 'damned if you do damned if you don't' with what she wears   Either she's dressed boring or she goes for something different & ppl don't like that either lol 

 You can see how proud she is of this movie though


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think she sometimes gets stuck in a rut with her styles, or maybe she just likes what she likes but the red carpet needs a bit more oomph IMO and Jen doesn't bring it. 

She wasn't the only one guilty of it at the GG's though.

I think the white outfit bugs me mainly because the whites are so different. I think that halter neck top would have looked great with a tailored pair of black pants and killer heels.

No Oscar nom? For me..that's fair. This year had a lot of other great female performances.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I haven't seen the movie yet so I can't really comment. I feel like it was probably her and Reese Witherspoon competing for the last nom.


----------



## Grace123

I'd like to see "Cake" mainly because I'm in pain therapy/management and I wonder if I can relate to the character. Will wait for PPV tho.


----------



## iluvmybags

berrydiva said:


> That outfit is tragic. The skirt and top and belt are cute separately but do not go together at all. She's rocker on top, prim but sassy on the bottom, the hair says I'm uptight in the front but fun in the back...that styling is all off.







FreeSpirit71 said:


> That skirt and top don't go together.




Tell that to the designer 

Giambattista Valli Spring 2015 Collection


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> I feel so sorry for her, a million dollars an episode for Friends, she got typecast and when she finally got a meaty role, the Oscars snubbed her. Not fair!
> 
> It happened to others, Reese Witherspoon comes to mind  (the ditzy to Oscar transition). She"ll get there too.



She actually typecasted herself. She only took on rom-coms after Friends for years now; she could've taken on a "meaty" role or two before now. Perhaps her acting chops weren't enough to get an Oscar nom or whatever the reason was that they didn't nominate her. Maybe she needs to get a few meaty roles under her belt first. Just because you're taking on your first different role doesn't mean you should be nominated.  Dunno.


----------



## berrydiva

iluvmybags said:


> Tell that to the designer
> 
> Giambattista Valli Spring 2015 Collection
> 
> View attachment 2863274
> View attachment 2863275



I know you love her and all but not for one minute did I think Jennifer Aniston designed the outfit or actually styled herself. I don't like the outfit on her and on the model. It's tragic.


----------



## iluvmybags

berrydiva said:


> I know you love her and all but not for one minute did I think Jennifer Aniston designed the outfit or actually styled herself. I don't like the outfit on her and on the model. It's tragic.



I love my kids, my granddaughter, my friends and my family - I do not love Jennifer Aniston.  I don't know Jennifer Aniston.  I merely passed along the designer information in case you wanted to pass along your strong dislike for this outfit.  After all, you cared enough to post your opinion in the Jennifer Aniston thread.  Maybe you should share the opinion with the person who really cares -- the person who actually created the outfit (since obviously you have strong opinions about the dress itself that have absolutely nothing to do with the person wearing it.  It would only make sense that maybe you'd like to pass along that opinion to the person who actually made the dress rather than the person who simply wore it.  Assuming your opinion is based on the dress itself and not the person wearing it)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

iluvmybags said:


> I love my kids, my granddaughter, my friends and my family - I do not love Jennifer Aniston.  I don't know Jennifer Aniston.  I merely passed along the designer information in case you wanted to pass along your strong dislike for this outfit.  After all, you cared enough to post your opinion in the Jennifer Aniston thread.  *Maybe you should share the opinion with the person who really cares -- the person who actually created the outfit.*



What? Why? This is the Jen Aniston thread. She wore something a few people didnt like, others did. Her and her stylists chose it.  They would of had a host of other options.

Should we do the same with other celebs and their outfits? Not really getting that logic at all.


----------



## bagsforme

I think that outfit looks fabulous on Anniston.  Better than on the model.  To much stomach showing on the model.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What? Why? This is the Jen Aniston thread. She wore something a few people didnt like, others did. Her and her stylists chose it.  They would of had a host of other options.
> 
> Should we do the same with other celebs and their outfits? Not really getting that logic at all.


+1

Apparently there's no ability to separate not liking an outfit from the person. Either you like the person and everything about them and never have anything negative to say and if you say anything negative you dislike the person. Strange logic.


----------



## berrydiva

iluvmybags said:


> I love my kids, my granddaughter, my friends and my family - I do not love Jennifer Aniston.  I don't know Jennifer Aniston.  I merely passed along the designer information in case you wanted to pass along your strong dislike for this outfit.  After all, you cared enough to post your opinion in the Jennifer Aniston thread.  Maybe you should share the opinion with the person who really cares -- the person who actually created the outfit (since obviously you have strong opinions about the dress itself that have absolutely nothing to do with the person wearing it.  It would only make sense that maybe you'd like to pass along that opinion to the person who actually made the dress rather than the person who simply wore it.  Assuming your opinion is based on the dress itself and not the person wearing it)


----------



## iluvmybags

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What? Why? This is the Jen Aniston thread. She wore something a few people didnt like, others did. Her and her stylists chose it.  They would of had a host of other options.
> 
> Should we do the same with other celebs and their outfits? Not really getting that logic at all.



Because your comments weren't about Jennifer Aniston and/or how the dress looked on her.  You didn't say "I don't like that dress on her" or even "I don't like the dress". Your comments were about the dress itself  -- "the top and bottom don't match" -- what part of that has to do with Jennifer Aniston or her stylist? Guess I'm just not getting the logic in sharing an opinion about the colors a designer chose that has nothing to do with the celebrity who wore it.


----------



## EMMY

I have to say I love Jennifer and always will...and I loved that outfit on her until I saw it on the model...I think the model looks better bc she is younger (sorry!) and smaller chested..it hangs better and looks more youthful on her..as it should b/c well,, she's a kid probably!!! 


 That being said if there wasn't so much scrutiny on her outfit I never would have looked twice and just loved it. Period.  She looks great in it too...


I do feel bad for her knowing she is disappointed about losing the nomination...it was very evident she was proud of it and of herself..and that's great..you can't take that feeling away from anybody..she will get there..she's coming out..hopefully now she won't have to fight for meaty roles....they will land in her lap and then we can all see what she may be truly capable of..


----------



## berrydiva

:lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

iluvmybags said:


> Because your comments weren't about Jennifer Aniston and/or how the dress looked on her.  You didn't say "I don't like that dress on her" or even "I don't like the dress". Your comments were about the dress itself  -- "the top and bottom don't match" -- what part of that has to do with Jennifer Aniston or her stylist? Guess I'm just not getting the logic in sharing an opinion about the colors a designer chose that has nothing to do with the celebrity who wore it.



lol...sharing an opinion is what the threads are all about. I didn't realise there were rules about commenting on clothes. And just because I didn't specifically say it so you could understand - here you go _"I don't like that dress on her"_.  ok?  

Anyhow...agree to disagree.


----------



## iluvmybags

berrydiva said:


> +1
> 
> Apparently there's no ability to separate not liking an outfit from the person. Either you like the person and everything about them and never have anything negative to say and if you say anything negative you dislike the person. Strange logic.



If your interest is in Jennifer Aniston's outfit (or her style) and not Jennifer Aniston, there's a thread dedicated to that subject - Jennifer Aniston Style Thread . 

Guess I'm just not understanding why you'd be so offended or upset that I'd share the designers info and a picture from the runway.  I mean, you have such strong opinions about this dress, that clearly have nothing to do with Jennifer Aniston, right?  



> That outfit is tragic. The skirt and top and belt are cute separately but do not go together at all. She's rocker on top, prim but sassy on the bottom,


 
I think its pretty clear -- your opinions of the dress are totally separate from your opinions about Jennifer Aniston.  Did I say they weren't?


----------



## berrydiva

iluvmybags said:


> If your interest is in Jennifer Aniston's outfit (or her style) and not Jennifer Aniston, there's a thread dedicated to that subject - Jennifer Aniston Style Thread .
> 
> Guess I'm just not understanding why you'd be so offended or upset that I'd share the designers info and a picture from the runway.  I mean, you have such strong opinions about this dress, that clearly have nothing to do with Jennifer Aniston, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its pretty clear -- your opinions of the dress are totally separate from your opinions about Jennifer Aniston.  Did I say they weren't?


The fact that you even think I'm possibly offended or have a strong opinion is what's comical. I saw an outfit and posted the first thought in my head about it. All I can say is maybe to have a bit of perspective and understand that saying something that you perceive as negative doesn't mean it is making a personal attack on her (think your quote was "assuming you're not talking about the person" or something). I don't care enough about any celeb to cape/stan for or hate on them and if you want to cape for her, feel free. You attack everyone who has something to say that you perceive as negative and it's not that serious. Blessings.


----------



## iluvmybags

berrydiva said:


> The fact that you even think I'm possibly offended or have a strong opinion is what's comical. I saw an outfit and posted the first thought in my head about it. All I can say is maybe to have a bit of perspective and understand that saying something that you perceive as negative doesn't mean it is making a personal attack on her (think your quote was "assuming you're not talking about the person" or something). I don't care enough about any celeb to cape/stan for or hate on them and if you want to cape for her, feel free. You attack everyone who has something to say that you perceive as negative and it's not that serious. Blessings.



Again, I merely replied with the designers name and a photo from the runway - why does that bother you so much?


----------



## Swanky

O. M. G.


----------



## berrydiva

^yes. My thoughts exactly and harassing someone by PM about Jennifer Aniston is unnecessary.


----------



## Swanky

Just for transparency, I'm not harassing people via PM! lol!


----------



## berrydiva

Lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

On the red carpet at the 2015 Critics&#8217; Choice Awards












*Source:* E!Online


----------



## berrydiva

Well hello Jen! I'm here for that pant suit and the necklace.


----------



## CCfor C

She looks cute and sassy and healthy...though I'm not crazy about the outfit, she wears it well...(the skirt and white scalloped top awhile back)


----------



## scarlet555

Usually don't like celebs in suits, but she looks good.  Not a fan of the color, but it works.  Her hair is beautiful.


----------



## iluvmybags

Older articles which are so relevant these days -- 

*Jennifer Aniston forced to stay at home to avoid cyber bullying*



> Jennifer Aniston has decided to leave her house less to avoid public criticism, which she says has worsened with cyber bullying.
> 
> The actress shares her home with fiancé Justin Theroux.
> 
> You do the best you can but it feels like its getting worse and very nasty because of bullying on the internet, Aniston told The Express.
> 
> Even movie critics dont just comment on the film, they tear people apart on a human level.
> 
> I dont know why that is happening but it iswe just stay home so there really isnt anything to report.



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...-at-home-to-avoid-cyber-bullying-9680727.html



> Aniston also touched on one of the trickier aspects of fame, which is navigating through the cruel world of internet comments.
> 
> The truth is you just go, If they get a picture, that picture comes and goes, so who cares? Then you have 30 mean people who sit at their computers and spend their entire day picking apart and insulting celebrities about how ugly they are just so they can feel betterI guessabout themselves. I dont understand itthere is also this pressure in Hollywood to be ageless.


http://www.webpronews.com/jennifer-aniston-talks-weight-online-bullying-2014-08


Its such a shame that she would rather than stay inside than have to deal with cyber-bullies, although I can totally understand why.  I think its easier for some people to just avoid the confrontation.  I personally wouldn't want the bullies to feel like they have that much power over me.  I would love to see a website or some kind of social media site where the tables are turned on the so-called haters and bullies.  Let them post pics of themselves at important events (weddings, birthdays, award presentations) and let the celebs share their thoughts and comments on them.  Now there's a site I'd subscribe to!


----------



## sydgirl

Like the pants suit on her...but not with those shoes... The color is a nice alternative to classic black... The necklace looks good with it too


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/15...itics-choice-awards-2015-with-justin-theroux/

Jennifer Aniston and her fiance Justin Theroux are a picture perfect couple while hitting the carpet at the 2015 Critics Choice Movie Awards held at the Hollywood Palladium on Thursday evening (January 15) in Los Angeles.

The 45-year-old actress totally brushed off her Oscars snub and looked happy as can be while supporting her Best Actress nomination at tonights show.

Jennifer is nominated for her work in the movie Cake and is up against Two Days, One Nights Marion Cotillard, The Theory of Everythings Felicity Jones, Still Alices Julianne Moore, Gone Girls Rosamund Pike, and Wilds Reese Witherspoon.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Gucci tuxedo.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Does she smoke? For some reason her face always looks very tired and worn to me.


----------



## CCfor C

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> O. M. G.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love it. She looks great.


----------



## Tivo

Fit is off, boobs are saggy, hair looks good. I like the necklace. That's all I got.


----------



## iluvmybags

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Does she smoke? For some reason her face always looks very tired and worn to me.




She was (is?) a longtime smoker.  Not sure if she's quit or not, although I'd love to look like that when I'm very tired and worn out! 

Now Lindsay Lohan - there's someone who's effects of smoking are very obvious.  That's actually one thing I've always been surprised Jen's avoided (the obvious effects of smoking! since she was never one who hid her addiction)


----------



## scarlet555

That last picture, she reminds me of Barbara Streisand.  


You think she could afford a tailor and fix the pants though, these guys are pretty wealthy.  Now that I take a better look at the suit, she is wearing a suit that is ill fitting at the waist and making her look boxy, we all know she's pretty slender.  IT could be the angle.


----------



## MarvelGirl

You know...I love the suit and the color but not all the cleavage/chest action she has going on. I don't really know her/follow her but it just doesn't look like her usual style...


----------



## wilding

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> O. M. G.



Who needs days of our lives when you have here :lolots:

But to add, I watched Cake the other day, went in with an open mind and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## CCfor C

I don't have a problem w/ the saggy boobs (means she doesn't have implants, which I find refreshing) but though I like the overall look, I have never been a fan of that blazer w/ no shirt/bra look. A little TMI. IMO!

Maybe you could get away w/it more it you were in your early 20's. Kind of reminds me of Gwyneth's go-to look.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Didn't Tom Ford do a suit for Gucci back in the day that looked just like this?


----------



## peppermintpatty

scarlet555 said:


> That last picture, she reminds me of Barbara Streisand.
> 
> 
> You think she could afford a tailor and fix the pants though, these guys are pretty wealthy.  Now that I take a better look at the suit, she is wearing a suit that is ill fitting at the waist and making her look boxy, we all know she's pretty slender.  IT could be the angle.[/QUOTE
> I agree, she is slender and that jacket is boxy with a capital B. I want to say she wore a black tux to a premier for the movie where she marries Ben Affleck and she looked amazing!!!! Granted that has been several years. But that  jacket as is- is a no. Surprised I do like her in that color. IDK she does casual so well, I feel like she does great at movie premiers where she wears the plunging neckline and short dress the best. Golden Globes and now this good, just not great. She can do great, wish she would do it at these awards events!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Tivo said:


> Fit is off, boobs are saggy, hair looks good. I like the necklace. That's all I got.




Ditto.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the suit and accompanying jewellery but I don't like the colour of it. I think it makes her complexion look a little ruddy, if that makes sense. I think the suit in white would have looked _amazing _on her.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> O. M. G.



:lolots: 

Look! a pony!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I see your pony and raise you a cleansing, magical Skarsgard.







(I think this was EH or one of the KimK bishes who did this)


----------



## lizmil

Why do so many female celebs do the boobs flopping around in a low cut suit? Looks awful. Come to think of it some of the males do it too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm lost here because I think her boobs are looking great in this blazer.


----------



## sdkitty

CCfor C said:


> I don't have a problem w/ the saggy boobs (means she doesn't have implants, which I find refreshing) but though I like the overall look, I have never been a fan of that blazer w/ no shirt/bra look. A little TMI. IMO!
> 
> Maybe you could get away w/it more it you were in your early 20's. Kind of reminds me of Gwyneth's go-to look.


I agree about TMI and about the no-implants being good
Glad to see her wearing a color since she's accused of wearing black all the time.


----------



## sydgirl

Really?? Saggy boobs?? I disagree! They're natural & not in your face... I think someone with fake boobs couldn't wear a look like this as it would look trashy! Like two watermelons in your face loI but to each their own 

Just hope when im her age my body looks half as good!! 

Agree that if the suit was white, she would rock it & I would add a gorgeous long strand diamond necklace


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I always get gay vibes from her boyfriend/fiancé whatever he is. I think it's just his look, slim pants and suits and well-coifed hair, so I don't see him being with a woman. Lol, I mean obviously I'm wrong!


----------



## CobaltBlu

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I see your pony and raise you a cleansing, magical Skarsgard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think this was EH or one of the KimK bishes who did this)



*wipes wine off keyboard*


I think she looks good in the red suit but I, CB, am not a fan of sideboob, generally, especially if you can see it from the front/neckline. That makes perfect sense in my head, so there ya go.


----------



## Swanky

Love the fit of the pants and I even like the matchy shoes even though that's a big NO for me typically.  The blazers cut does not flatter her great figure IMO, I don't mind the color.
Her boobs are far from droopy IMO, she's always had great boobs!  Just not a flattering cut IMO   Her skin looks radiant to me right now.


----------



## Encore Hermes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I see your pony and raise you a cleansing, magical Skarsgard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think this was EH or one of the KimK bishes who did this)


I think that one was coco. This was my contribution (found, not made by me)


----------



## berrydiva

Jen has good boobs.  Are we perhaps being desensitized from all of the plastic and photoshop and fake that is becoming the norm in hollywood?


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> I think that one was coco. This was my contribution (found, not made by me)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Apparently any tits that aren't as bouncy as a beach ball and don't touch your chin are saggy. Her physique reminds me of all my uber-fit surfer cousins here in Oz - and they have great boobs with a natural drop.

I think it's that we just don't see it very much in Hollywood anymore.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Apparently any tits that aren't as bouncy as a beach ball and don't touch your chin are saggy. Her physique reminds me of all my uber-fit surfer cousins here in Oz - and they have great boobs with a natural drop.
> 
> I think it's that we just don't see it very much in Hollywood anymore.



Agree!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> ^yes. My thoughts exactly and harassing someone by PM about Jennifer Aniston is unnecessary.



Exactly. I don't get the Aniston fanaticism sometimes. It's true of every celeb, people like them or hate them but I don't get the PMing to yell at someone about it, at all. 

On topic: She looks good, I love this look, It's edgy and unexpected. I love the outfit and the whole styling. 

And this is from someone who is giving an unbiased opinion. So yes, we are able to "separate the clothes from the person wearing them."


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> She actually typecasted herself. She only took on rom-coms after Friends for years now; she could've taken on a "meaty" role or two before now. Perhaps her acting chops weren't enough to get an Oscar nom or whatever the reason was that they didn't nominate her. Maybe she needs to get a few meaty roles under her belt first. Just because you're taking on your first different role doesn't mean you should be nominated.  Dunno.



From what I've seen of the trailers, Reese and Julianne Moore did much better than Aniston.


----------



## lizmil

Don't know if people thought I didn't like the blazer outfit because I thought her boobs were saggy. That wasn't it at all, don't know if they're saggy at all. Just not a fan of the "hey, I forgot my shirt" look. The look while intending to be sexy just looks like hey here's my boobs and me.  Maybe if I could wear it myself I'd like it better.


----------



## Singra

The suit would be better if it wasn't Austin Powers red.


----------



## Mimi2000

Agree. I don't like the color of the suit on her. The pants are too Rachel Zoe long. The hair and the necklace is on point like always.


----------



## sydgirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Apparently any tits that aren't as bouncy as a beach ball and don't touch your chin are saggy. Her physique reminds me of all my uber-fit surfer cousins here in Oz - and they have great boobs with a natural drop.
> 
> I think it's that we just don't see it very much in Hollywood anymore.




^
Agree! Maybe since I'm a Sydney girl & frequent the beach I'm used to seeing natural boobs 






berrydiva said:


> Jen has good boobs.  Are we perhaps being desensitized from all of the plastic and photoshop and fake that is becoming the norm in hollywood?



+1


----------



## EMMY

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> O. M. G.


 
LMAO!!!! I just spit my coffee out!!!


----------



## EMMY

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm lost here because I think her boobs are looking great in this blazer.


 
Yeah me too..hell at least she has them..I don't lol....I have boob envy hahahhahahaha!!!  Her skin is great...even her chest...IK she does peels....kudos to her for keeping up on that...healthy flawless skin ranks higher in my list than how good someone's body looks..


----------



## Grace123

berrydiva said:


> Jen has good boobs.  Are we perhaps being desensitized from all of the plastic and photoshop and fake that is becoming the norm in hollywood?



This! I'm iffy about the suit, but I love the color and I think she looks good in it overall.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Singra said:


> The suit would be better if it wasn't Austin Powers red.




Agreed...the color is ugly.  The fit is off..

I like the necklace.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> Agreed...the color is ugly.  The fit is off..
> 
> I like the necklace.



I dunno, I love all of it. But seeing what Jen has done over the years, this is a one-off different look and the next red carpet look is back to boring black dresses and strappy sandals, lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-slammed-ex-boyfriend-widow-article-1.2080436

*Jennifer Aniston draws criticism from widow of ex-boyfriend Daniel McDonald*

Just before she got a Best Actress Oscar snub, Jennifer Aniston was promoting Cake, turning up at Sadie Kitchen and Lounge in Hollywood Wednesday night after hosting a screening of the movie at Arclight Hollywoods Theatre 10. She was being warm and approachable, says one guest who chatted her up. She spent the most time with Daniel Barnz, the director of Cake, and his husband Ben. She was on cloud nine with friends wishing her luck with an Oscar nomination.

What didnt seem to be on Anistons mind was the angry widow of the actress ex-boyfriend Daniel McDonald, whom she recently called the one in an interview promoting Cake. Mujah Maraini-Melehi, who had two children with McDonald before he died of brain cancer in 2007, wrote on Facebook that she is very upset that the media is exploiting Daniels memory in connection to Jennifer Aniston.

I am sorry that Jennifer did not realize the treasure that was Daniel when she had the chance, long before he and I met and long before he died, said Maraini-Melehi. It pains me to read the headlines that allude to her losing him tragically when she was not present during his long and difficult illness.


----------



## Grace123

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...elina-jolies-movie-unbroken-beautiful-2015161

Jennifer Aniston Loves Angelina Jolie's New Movie Unbroken: "She Did Such a Gorgeous Job"

CELEBRITY NEWS
JAN. 16, 2015 AT 5:10PM BY ALLISON TAKEDA
 Facebook Share

 Comments Email Jennifer Aniston and Angelina Jolie
Jennifer Aniston had nothing but great things to say about Angelina Jolie's new movie Unbroken
Credit: Kevin Mazur/WireImage; David Livingston/Getty Images
A good movie is a good movie, no matter who made it. Jennifer Aniston had nothing but praise for Angelina Jolie's latest directorial effort, Unbroken, when she sat down with Entertainment Tonight on Friday, Jan. 16, just hours after both stars walked the Critics' Choice Awards red carpet in L.A.

PHOTOS: Brad and Jen, the way they were

Asked about the chatter over their perceived rivalry -- which dates way back to 2005, when Aniston, 45, split from then-husband Brad Pitt and he started dating Jolie, 39, whom he met on the set of Mr. & Mrs. Smith -- the Cake actress said, "I think that's slowly coming to an end. I really do." 

She went on to commend Jolie's work on the World War II drama Unbroken, which -- like Aniston herself -- was snubbed by the Oscars this year.

PHOTOS: The biggest Oscar snubs ever

"I mean, that movie is so beautiful and wonderful, and she did such a gorgeous job," the Friends alum told ET of the film, which stars British actor Jack O'Connell as real-life former Olympian and POW Louis Zamperini. "I think it's time people stop with that petty B.S. and just start celebrating great work and stop with the petty kind of silliness."

PHOTOS: Brad and Angie through the years 

She added: "It's just tiresome and old. It's like an old leather shoe. Let's buy a new pair of shiny shoes."

Indeed, it's been 10 years since Aniston and Pitt ended their five-year marriage. Jolie and the Fury actor are now married with six kids, and Aniston herself has been engaged to actor Justin Theroux since 2012.

PHOTOS: Jen and Justin's love timeline

"He's just brilliant at everything he does," she gushed on The Talk last November of the Leftovers star. "He's a wonderful actor. He's a brilliant comedy writer and he's also a beautiful artist...and a beautiful human being."



Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ovie-unbroken-beautiful-2015161#ixzz3P1q4xDPZ 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## karo

She looks good but she would look much better if the pant suit was in a differeny color...


----------



## Jayne1

karo said:


> She looks good but she would look much better if the pant suit was in a differeny color...


Tell that to the Pantone Colour people.  lol


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Talks Her Oscar Snub & Gets a Fake Topless Photo with Ellen DeGeneres on 'The Ellen Show'! *






*Jennifer Aniston* looks gorgeous in a tight white dress while making an appearance on _The Ellen Show_ on Monday (January 19).
The 45-year-old actress chatted about her Oscar snub, her topless _Allure_ cover with her hairstylist, and more. 
&#8220;Yeah. I&#8217;m the number one snubbed. That&#8217;s the silver lining,&#8221; *Jennifer *joked of her Oscar snub for her film _Cake_.
*Ellen *also joked about her topless photo shoot and how she didn&#8217;t feel weird doing it with her male best friend. &#8220;It&#8217;s different. I wouldn&#8217;t do that with a girlfriend. I would feel weird doing a photograph like that with a girlfriend,&#8221; *Jennifer *said, to which *Ellen *replied, &#8220;What are you talking about? The shoot we did was amazing,&#8221; before showing a fake pic of the two of them topless. LOL!


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs are fantastic.


----------



## Swanky

her body is banging in that dress!


----------



## sydgirl

She looks amazing!! Her legs are tdf!! 
She looks great in white


----------



## peppermintpatty

swanky mama of three said:


> her body is banging in that dress!



+1


----------



## scarlet555

Now see why couldn't she wear something like that white dress?  That and her hair , she looks fabulous!


----------



## pink1

Wow.  She really looks great!


----------



## KatsBags

Serious question... why is it a "snub" ? 

IMO... there can be only five nominations and, obviously, the Academy thought the five others were better. 

If the word "snub" is used in conjunction with an actress not receiving a nomination... does that mean that every other actress in a leading role was snubbed, as well?


----------



## Swanky

They were joking I think.
I think it is considered a snub when there's a lot of "chatter" about a role and an actor/actress is nominated for a GG first.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All the headlines say "Selma snubbed from Oscars" even though it's nominated for Best Picture and Best Original Song. I agree it's used when there's hubbub about it and/or people were expecting/hoping for a nomination/more nominations and it was nominated for other awards.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> All the headlines say "Selma snubbed from Oscars" even though it's nominated for Best Picture and Best Original Song. I agree it's used when there's hubbub about it and/or people were expecting/hoping for a nomination/more nominations and it was nominated for other awards.


I think the Semla thing is a little different. I feel like that's the typical media "race baiting" especially because twitter was on fire the other day at the whiteness and maleness of the nominations.


----------



## DivineMissM

She looked amazing on Ellen!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh I definitely agree it's media baiting, but I think that's the general use definition of the term as it relates to the Oscars and the media. "Jennifer Aniston snubbed from Oscars" is a lot better headline than just "Jennifer Aniston not nominated for Oscar." With Selma it's a bit more incendiary and manipulative, but still the same general idea in both cases.


----------



## ByeKitty

She's looking great lately... She looks younger than 45 to me! I agree the whole Jen vs Angelina thing is really old, I don't understand why people keep bringing it up. If there was ever any feud (didn't really follow these people back then), all seemed to have moved on and appear to be in a good place.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They were joking I think.
> I think it is considered a snub when there's a lot of "chatter" about a role and an actor/actress is nominated for a GG first.



Yep. It's when there's an expectation of an Oscar nom. When people assume it's a lock, then said film, actor etc isn't nommed. 

It's a common term. I wouldn't put too much stock in it.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was snubbed by the Oscars panel, who overlooked her in this year's nominations.

But Jennifer Aniston doesn't need a fancy red carpet to show off her fashionable side.

Instead the Cake star brightened up the dull New York day as she strutted down the sidewalk in a simple but sexy little black dress on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-coat-shakes-Oscar-snub.html#ixzz3PQW3qIid


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab. I love that outfit.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Damn- those legs are amazing!!!! She looks great and makes black look not so basic after all!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Looks great, healthy and happy!


----------



## zen1965

Looks seasonally challenged.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love it - the whole outfit - her hair is looking good too.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. Her legs in those CLs is doing it for me. Still don't understand why these women all have to dress as if it's not 20/30 degrees.


----------



## Swanky

She's not outside, lol!


----------



## karo

Stunning look! I watched her on Ellen and she was great.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's not outside, lol!



Huh? She's not outside in the pics with the black dress on? Looks like the sidewalk to me.

ETA: Think I'm probably just noticing a trend where regardless of how frigid it is outside, these woman entertainers have to remain "sexy" in bare leg, open toes, no coats, etc...while the men get to be warm.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Shoe game on point.


----------



## Swanky

I thought you were referring to her on Ellen for some reason!
Either way she's not strolling around town in that, looks like she's headed to an appearance so just in/out of car.


----------



## sdkitty

She always was the cutest of the Friends - great legs.  She has a body that I'd like to have.  Rather than a super tall model's body, she's just nicely proportioned, slender w/o being super skinny.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> She always was the cutest of the Friends - great legs. *She has a body that I'd like to have.*  Rather than a super tall model's body, she's just nicely proportioned, slender w/o being super skinny.



What's wrong with the body you have? (sorry if I'm interpreting the wrong way, I always have a slight reaction when I read/hear statements like that from women). Her fitness level is achievable.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> What's wrong with the body you have? (sorry if I'm interpreting the wrong way, I always have a slight reaction when I read/hear statements like that from women). Her fitness level is achievable.


yes, I suppose her fitness level is achievable
but I guess I'm somewhat lazy.  I work out 6 days a week but not as hard as she does.
And no amount of working out would give me legs like hers

I was fortunate not to inherit the body type of the women on my father's side of the family so I'm medium build.  Not complaining really; could be much worse-off but I do someone envy women with great legs.


----------



## Tivo

Damn, those Iriza's look good on her.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> yes, I suppose her fitness level is achievable
> but I guess I'm somewhat lazy.  I work out 6 days a week but not as hard as she does.
> And no amount of working out would give me legs like hers
> 
> I was fortunate not to inherit the body type of the women on my father's side of the family so I'm medium build.  Not complaining really; could be much worse-off but I do someone envy women with great legs.


Gotcha. Have you ever tried lifting weights. It helps with toning and shaping a lot. 

I know Jen does a lot of yoga and pilates but those don't work for me, I have to actually use weights to achieve similar results.


----------



## zen1965

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought you were referring to her on Ellen for some reason!
> Either way she's not strolling around town in that, looks like she's headed to an appearance so just in/out of car.



So is Kim K usually. Disregarding the mainly dreadful fit of her clothing it still strikes me as funny how Kim gets no slack at all for being seasonally challenged while Jen can do no wrong.


----------



## Lounorada

Her body is looking great! 
I can't imagine going out in the cold NY weather with bare legs... even if it's only from the sidewalk to the door


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Her body is looking great!
> I can't imagine going out in the cold NY weather with bare legs... even if it's only from the sidewalk to the door


I needed gloves yesterday to walk 2 blocks to get my coffee. This is a new trend where these female celebs are dressed like it's not winter. And, they're all used to warm weather so they have to be cold even though it's just from the car to the door. Windy plus 20 degrees...no ma'am, I'm I'm a head to toe puffy coat.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I needed gloves yesterday to walk 2 blocks to get my coffee. This is a new trend where these female celebs are dressed like it's not winter. And, they're all used to warm weather so they have to be cold even though it's just from the car to the door. Windy plus 20 degrees...no ma'am, I'm I'm a head to toe puffy coat.




I agree, it looks so stupid. 
I actually prefer cold-weather-dressing because I love coats, hats, knitwear, boots and I love layering, plus if it's freezing outside I'm dressing to be warm. I ain't freezing my a$$ off to look 'super cute' because it's so easy to looks stylish while be dressed according to the weather. It's like their stylists haven't a clue how to put together a warm/stylish/practical outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Jennifer Aniston Says There's 'No Story' Between Her & Brad Pitt, Talks Baby Plans in 'THR'*

Jennifer Aniston makes a hair mustache in this cute photo from her feature with THR magazine.

Heres what the 45-year-old Cake star had to share with the mag:

On having dyslexia: The only reason I knew [that I had it] was because I went to get a prescription for glasses. I had to wear these Buddy Holly glasses. One had a blue lens and one had a red lens. And I had to read&#8232;a paragraph, and they gave me a quiz, gave me 10 questions based on what Id just read, and I think I got three right. Then they put a computer on my eyes, showing where my eyes went when I read. My eyes would jump four words and go back two words, and I also had a little bit of a lazy eye, like a crossed eye, which they always have to correct in photos. I thought I wasnt smart. I just couldnt retain anything. Now I had this great discovery. I felt like all of my childhood trauma-dies, tragedies, dramas were explained.

On possible kids in her future: Listen, thats a topic thats so exhausted. I get nervous around that, just because its very personal. Who knows if its going to happen? Its been a want. Were doing our best.

On the non-story with her and Brad Pitt: Were not in daily communication. But we wish nothing but wonderful things for each other. Nobody did anything wrong. You know what I mean? It was just like, sometimes things [happen]. If the world only could just stop with&#8232;the stupid, soap-opera bull****. Theres no story. I mean, at this point its starting to become  please, give more credit to these human beings.


----------



## karo

Cute photoshoot and a great haircolor &#128522;


----------



## Livia1

This is a beautiful picture!


----------



## AEGIS

I like that updo


----------



## Swanky

zen1965 said:


> So is Kim K usually. Disregarding the mainly dreadful fit of her clothing it still strikes me as funny how Kim gets no slack at all for being seasonally challenged while Jen can do no wrong.



Do you read her thread? It's half of what she's made fun of for! 
Jen does plenty wrong if you read this thread.


----------



## Lounorada

Livia1 said:


> This is a beautiful picture!




I agree! 
Such a simple picture, yet so striking.


----------



## Swanky

Love those pics, pretty!


Just came out of JLo thread and she's in a small dress with bare legs and a coat running in/out of a building.  I'm surprised people think that's a "thing".  That it makes a person seasonally challenged, lol!
I look best w/ bare legs and short skirts, if I was on a talk show, even in NYC in the winter it's exactly what I'd wear too.


----------



## Swanky

I like when celebs smile, they're not models! lol



*Jennifer Aniston Defends Brad Pitt: "Nobody Did Anything Wrong" In Split*








The *"Cake"* promo tour has turned into a walk down memory lane for *Jennifer Aniston* ... who keeps talking about her split from* Brad Pitt* and his relationship with* Angelina Jolie*.

In a new interview with *The Hollywood Reporter*, Jen comes to her ex's defense, amid longstanding rumors he had an affair with his *"Mr. & Mrs. Smith"* costar when he was still married to the *"Friends"* alum.

"We&#8217;re not in daily communication," Aniston says of their relationship. "But we wish nothing but wonderful things for each other. Nobody did anything wrong. You know what I mean? It was just like, sometimes things [happen]."

"If the world only could just stop with the stupid, soap-opera bulls**t," she added. "There&#8217;s no story. I mean, at this point it&#8217;s starting to become ... please, give more credit to these human beings."

This echoes what *she told Entertainment Tonight* last week. 

"I think it's time people stop with that petty B.S. and just start celebrating great work and stop with the petty kind of silliness," she said. "It's just tiresome and old. It's like an old leather shoe. Let's buy a new pair of shiny shoes." 

Aniston also had only good things to say about Jolie's work on* "Unbroken,"* telling ET "that movie is so beautiful and wonderful, and she did such a gorgeous job."

Soooo, will the media finally stop asking Jen about Brangelina? Probably not, but we're giving her major props for keeping it classy!                                            
 - See more at: http://www.toofab.com/2015/01/21/je...olie-hollywood-reporter/#sthash.nCjbG1lE.dpuf


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston smartens up in pussybow blouse and  mini skirt for TV appearance... as she admits she's thrilled to be  discussing new film Cake instead of personal life*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pussybow-blouse-mini-skirt.html#ixzz3PUaoiFwJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Love those pics, pretty!
> 
> 
> Just came out of JLo thread and she's in a small dress with bare legs and a coat running in/out of a building.  I'm surprised people think that's a "thing".  That it makes a person seasonally challenged, lol!
> I look best w/ bare legs and short skirts, if I was on a talk show, even in NYC in the winter it's exactly what I'd wear too.


Yeah it's a thing now because a few years ago, it wasn't really done. They used to arrive to the studio, dressed weather appropriate, and then change on set but now they have to be papped getting out the car. It also just looks stupid to my used to winter climate azz, I guess. lol




I like that tuxedo skirt in the above pic. She looks best when she's in her comfort zone.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Reveals Struggles With Dyslexia, Anger; Shrugs Off Oscar Snub* 

Just last week, all around Hollywood the words "*Jennifer Aniston*" and "Oscar nomination" were being mentioned in the same breath. The _Friends_ star had made a stunning switch to serious drama with _Cake_, a roughly $7 million indie release that opens Jan. 23; the movie had debuted at the Toronto Film Festival to terrific reviews for the actress, if not for the film itself; she had *Harvey Weinstein*'s former awards consultant, *Lisa Taback*, on the case; and a nomination looked teed up and ready to go.
Then on Thursday, Jan. 15, at 5:40 a.m., the rug was pulled out from under the movie. Hours after Aniston's triumphant appearance at _Cake_'s Los Angeles premiere, with a nomination from every other major voting body in Hollywood under her belt, a swirl of "SNUBBED!" headlines emerged when the best actress nominations were announced and they didn't include the star. After _Selma_ (which landed just two noms, for picture and song), the Aniston rebuke was the dominant entertainment story du jour.

"I know a lot of people were sorry," she says, speaking the day after the nominations. "I feel I've gotten such wonderful love &#8212; I had almost more phone calls and flowers than I did for any other nomination [in the past]."
Whatever pain or anger she may have felt, whatever disappointment or sense of loss (and let's not kid ourselves: Every Oscar snub feels acute to even the strongest person), Aniston never let on. She even joked about it a few days later on _Ellen_, calling herself "the number-one snubbed" (an honor that might perhaps belong to _Selma_ director *Ava DuVernay*). She was exactly what millions of fans who have known her for two decades wanted her to be: funny and self-deprecating and exquisitely human.

Other actresses might have induced a tsunami of schadenfreude. But Aniston's enduring appeal is rooted in the very fact that she can be hurt, again and again &#8212; whether by the Oscars or the Sexiest Man Alive &#8212; and she'll endure. She's rich and glamorous and famous, but she's also one of us: a real person with a beating heart.


We sit in Aniston's cavernous Bel Air living room, with the city spreading out through the floor-length windows. It is Jan. 8, a week before the nominations are to be announced, but right now other things are on her mind.
"I've cried deeply," she says. "I've felt immense loss in my life. Anybody who's felt pain or loss that has sent you to your knees knows [what that's like]."
Her words catch me by surprise. We're halfway through a two-hour interview, and the frothy, fizzy woman I thought I knew so well from _Friends_ has shed her professional shell, revealing a more complex and perhaps vulnerable person inside.
She's just slid off the long, gray sofa where she was sitting in her somewhat minimalist home and now is kneeling on the floor, one arm propped on a coffee table, in jeans and a T-shirt, looking remarkably young and well-toned. Her hair, the most scrutinized in modern media, is of course perfect; her rather artificial tan, less so &#8212; but then she's fresh from a photo shoot and hasn't had time to wipe it off.
I hear a hint of regret, though she insists, "I feel very happy. Life is quite extraordinary." The words "pain," "anger" and "control" pop up throughout our conversation &#8212; and not just in relation to _Cake_, a heavy drama in which she plays a woman dealing with debilitating pain following a deadly car crash.





_Cake_ marks a transition for the star, who's at a point in her life when transitions really matter. It would be wrong to say she's having a midlife crisis; but it might be fair to say she's experiencing a midlife contemplation, when questions about her life, and life itself, are paramount.
At 45 years old, sporting gold-rimmed, aviator-style glasses, Aniston is no longer the ingenue who became a household name at age 25. She has come to terms with a complicated relationship with her mother, has learned to moderate her urge to be always in control and has overcome issues about anger, specifically her longtime history of being "passive-aggressive."
Her life is enviable: She's rich enough never to have to work again and has a strong partner in actor-writer *Justin Theroux*, 43, whom she plans to marry soon. And yet she's still trying to figure out what it all really means, and as time hurtles by, that's growing in importance.

"Time moves really quickly these days, I don't know why," she says poignantly. "How many times did our parents say, 'Stop wanting everything to rush'? You want summer to be over, you want Christmas to be over, you want this to be over, you want everything to be over just so you can get to the next thing. And boy, you really wish you'd listened to a lot of the things they said."
She's been through a lot, including her own bout with chronic pain from a pinched nerve in her neck, due to stress, that lasted months and sent her scurrying to specialists. "I saw this amazing doctor named *Alison Tunney* who changed my life with this thing called directional nonforce technique," she says. "It's like peeling an onion, like peeling years of injuries."
She's also had to deal with the premature death of a beloved therapist, a barrage of tabloid stories about her fecundity, or lack thereof; and some withering reviews for movies that may have been beneath her talents (_The Bounty Hunter_, _Horrible Bosses 2_).
Not least of her woes is the public's endless obsession with her split from *Brad Pitt*, even though it's been a decade since their divorce. She's been cast in the role of rejected wife, a *Debbie Reynolds* for the 2000s, eternally perceived as the victim, even if that's far from how she sees it.
"We're not in daily communication," she says. "But we wish nothing but wonderful things for each other. Nobody did anything wrong. You know what I mean? It was just like, sometimes things [happen]." She throws up her hands in exasperation. "If the world only could just stop with the stupid, soap-opera bull****. There's no story. I mean, at this point it's starting to become &#8212; please, give more credit to these human beings."

Despite the divorce, she says she has no hesitation about getting married again and sports a huge diamond engagement ring given to her by Theroux, who lives with her in Bel Air, though no date has been set for the wedding. "We don't have a date," she says, then adds slyly, "I wouldn't tell you if we did."
As to kids: "Listen," she continues, "that's a topic that's so exhausted. I get nervous around that, just because it's very personal. Who knows if it's going to happen? It's been a want. We're doing our best."
Aniston says she's only now learning to deal with anger &#8212; discovering how to express it, rather than keeping it bottled up. "I always thought, if you're angry you just don't say anything," she says. "I would come out passive, things would come out passively. But it doesn't have to be black or white. You don't have to be a hysterical human being and have veins popping out of your neck and turn bright red and terrify people &#8212; or else keep quiet and put your head in the sand. I used to loathe confrontation. Loathe it. It was absolute. I understood anger, but I didn't know that you should express it. Which has been something that I've really tried to work on."
She's also tried to master her need for order. "I'm a control freak," she admits. "I like to be in charge of everything. My life was so out of control growing up, it's very important today for it to be in control." Even now, she says, "I have to bite my tongue sometimes if I'm on a movie, when I think I can figure out how to make this problem that they're having go smoothly. I just bite my tongue, especially with a [bad] director. Some directors are just like &#8212; oh, God, oh God, oh God! I [have to] just suffer through this."
Years of therapy have helped, though it took Aniston a long time to find someone to replace her favorite therapist, who died of a heart attack several years ago.
"It was at a crazy time, right when we were going through our divorce and everything," she recalls. "But I learned so much in the four years I worked with her, that when she did pass away I remember thinking, 'Wow, everything that we talked about and discussed, it's allowed me to be really peaceful about it all.' I mean, there were human moments. But I was really shockingly OK."
Everything she did with her therapist, a Jungian who also borrowed from other schools of thought, centered on the fundamental issue of self-assertion, returning Aniston to the theme of anger. "Her whole thing with me was really saying, 'You have to stand up for yourself in life.' She was really trying to help me deal with anger and learning how to express it without feeling terrified that I was going to get murdered in response."


----------



## Swanky

Meditation also has helped, she says, and recently she has been meditating a great deal. Mostly she practices at home rather than following any particular guru. "I'm on a really good personal strict regime," she notes. "These days, I've been [doing it] every day. I have a little place at home, and I do it for about 20 minutes, at different times, usually right after a cup of coffee and before the chaos starts." She's found inspiration in the *Dalai Lama*, though they've never met. "But I'd love to meet him. From the things I've read about him, books and lectures, he seems like pure joy, pure enlightenment."

If all this might seem a trifle New Age-y, that's not the way Aniston comes across. In fact, she seems as self-aware as she is candid, a rather empathetic person struggling to define her life in the glare of a spotlight few of us will ever face.
She has few heroes she can cite, other than the Dalai Lama. "They're all dead now," she observes wistfully, before citing *Laurence Olivier*, who died in 1989: "Honestly, I was obsessed [with him] when I was a kid. I just remember being so enamored of him. I remember thinking, 'Maybe someday, if I become an actress, I'll be able to work with him.' And I remember the day he died, crying my eyes out."

She seems close to Theroux, who briefly interrupts our interview, dressed in a black leather motorbike jacket, and plants a kiss on her lips. The two met while Aniston was on vacation in Hawaii with her former co-star *Courteney Cox* and have now been together for four years.
"It was his humor, mainly" that drew her to Theroux, she says. "He's the easiest guy to hang around. He was so completely in his skin. It was the first time I remember being so comfortable [with a romantic interest], like with all my gay friends."
She remains very friendly with Cox, with whom she just spent Christmas Eve, and she says she just saw another _Friends_ co-star, *Lisa Kudrow*, the day before our interview.
Other than these actresses' shows, she says, she doesn't watch much television anymore, and the TV she watches is rarely a sitcom. She likes _NBC Nightly News With Brian Williams_, and favorite programs include _60 Minutes_, _House of Cards_, _Breaking Bad_ and _Veep_. 




"And then there's junk television," she says, smiling, noting she's hooked on _The Bachelor_. "I'll say it out loud. Last year, [friends] were saying, 'It's _The Bachelor_, it's premiering tonight! _The Bachelor_ is premiering tonight!' And I was like, 'Oh, guys! Seriously? _The Bachelor_? That's been on for 15 years or something.' And Justin and I, just for fun, watched &#8212; and two hours later, we were addicted. It was like junk food. We were sad when it ended."
She has a passion for art, and her living room displays paintings by *Marc Chagall*, *Robert Motherwell* and conceptual artist *Glenn Ligon*, the latter of which she bought at a fundraiser for Haiti organized by friend *Ben Stiller*. "I used to have an art studio and paint and work with clay, and I actually miss it," she says. "I was moving storage facilities, and I just found my wheel and my easels and all my books. I found all this stuff, so I may build a little art studio off [the house]."
She doesn't read much, the result of the dyslexia that impacted her education and self-image, which wasn't diagnosed until she was in her early 20s.

"The only reason I knew [that I had it] was because I went to get a prescription for glasses," she recalls. "I had to wear these *Buddy Holly *glasses. One had a blue lens and one had a red lens. And I had to read a paragraph, and they gave me a quiz, gave me 10 questions based on what I'd just read, and I think I got three right. Then they put a computer on my eyes, showing where my eyes went when I read. My eyes would jump four words and go back two words, and I also had a little bit of a lazy eye, like a crossed eye, which they always have to correct in photos."
The revelation that she had dyslexia was life-changing. Until then, "I thought I wasn't smart. I just couldn't retain anything," she says. "Now I had this great discovery. I felt like all of my childhood trauma-dies, tragedies, dramas were explained."
***
She gets up and crosses the room to adjust an ottoman a notch. "Sorry, I had to move that," she says.
Aniston grew up largely in New York, the daughter of two actors. (Her father, John, is a longtime star of _Days of Our Lives_.) Her life was shaken when her parents split, leaving the 9-year-old girl with her mother, *Nancy Dow*, while her elder brother, John, moved to Los Angeles.
Now, she says regarding her mother, "We're all fine," but there were years when they didn't speak. "She had a temper. I can't tolerate that. If I get upset, I will discuss [things]. I will never scream and get hysterical like that. [But] I was never taught that I could scream. One time, I raised my voice to my mother, and I screamed at her, and she looked at me and burst out laughing. She was laughing at me [for] screaming back. And it was like a punch in my stomach."
She pauses, and then adds: "She was critical. She was very critical of me. Because she was a model, she was gorgeous, stunning. I wasn't. I never was. I honestly still don't think of myself in that sort of light, which is fine. She was also very unforgiving. She would hold grudges that I just found so petty."
Aniston herself claims to hold no grudges and is forgiving "probably to a fault. There are people in my life that are like, 'How do you even talk to that guy?' But what's the point of holding on to [anger]? That's so toxic. We're human beings. Human beings make mistakes. Human beings are not perfect. And by not forgiving someone, it's not allowing human beings to evolve and become better people."
In her early years, she turned for support to her father's mother, Stella. "She was a Greek grandmother who just loved me more than anything and was so fun to be around," she says. "She had the best stories, she made me laugh. Beautiful, funny, gorgeous, hysterical &#8212; all the Greeks, all of my Greek family, were." She spent a year visiting them as a small child, in Athens and Crete, and her grandmother's death remains one of the most traumatic moments in her life. "I was around 21 years old, and it was the first time I'd had a loss. It was really sad. But then, like anything, you have to move on."

While she grew up Greek Orthodox and was "dunked in St. Sophia's," she says she has no strict religion: "I grew up really seeing a lot of negativity around religion. I actually had quite a beautiful upbringing with it, because it was never pounded down my throat, and I had the joy of going to church and experiencing ceremony and ritual and incense, and I thought it was quite beautiful. But other kids who were from Catholic families, or really strict Christian families &#8212; there was this 'You're going to hell' sort of thing."
She wasn't a good student, she says, in large part because of the dyslexia. Though that didn't improve her self-image, it did push her to develop her innate humor. She was funny at school, and people liked it. Her only passions there were an art class and a workshop where she tried out watercolor and charcoal and could carve creatures such as the wooden lions she still keeps &#8212; and, of course, drama.

After acting at school, she got her first work off-Broadway in 1988, when she was still in her late teens. In her early 20s, she moved to Los Angeles and in her mid-20s landed _Friends_. "They wanted me to audition for [the part of] Monica, and I read the script and I didn't want to do the Monica role," she says. "I wanted to do Rachel."
The role made her insanely rich and famous, and in its later years Aniston was paid an astronomical $1 million per episode. But all this is over now, part of another life long gone, and there are no plans for a reunion (though the residuals continue to roll in).
"That's completely past," she says, with just a hint of nostalgia.
***
_Cake_, for which Aniston received Golden Globe and SAG nominations, put an exclamation point on the present.
It was a commitment not just to a role but to work itself, showing that even this woman who has so much still seeks something more than money and fame.
"As an accident victim whose nearly every move is excruciating," wrote *Sheri Linden* in the _Los Angeles Times_, "Aniston lends the role an impressively agonized physicality and brings ace timing to the screenplay's welcome gallows humor."


----------



## Swanky

Until the script came along, the actress had been planning to take it easy. "I'd been working for the past couple years," she says, "and I was actually thinking: This year would be a nice year to take a break and maybe travel, or do something more on the producorial side, maybe even direct another series of short films." (She directed an episode of Lifetime's 2011 anthology _Five_.)
But then she fell in love with the material, which came to her through her CAA agent, *Kevin Huvane*. To her surprise, the usual suspects of A-list drama stars turned it down, and now Aniston felt she had a chance. She auditioned for director *Daniel Barnz*, then urged him to give her the role, telling him she would "go to the moon" for him.
Deep in her heart, she was convinced she could pull it off. But she also knew there would be many naysayers, and some of their negativity rubbed off. "I've been told so many times 'You're not that type' that part of me went, 'Am I not? Can I really [do this]?' So it was like, 'I'm going to prove it to myself.' There was a confidence in knowing that I'm capable of doing this after so many years of being able to 'show up.' This was the first time I had so many layers to explore. I took out a tool bag I hadn't used." 

Barnz, who wrote Aniston an encouraging letter before they met, says he embraced her roots in comedy. "When I first heard that Jen was interested, I immediately thought of one of my favorite movies, _Ordinary People_, which featured a [dramatic] performance by an actress primarily known for comedy, *Mary Tyler Moore*," he says. "I really wanted to find an actress who could bring out all of the warmth and humor of this woman."
Aniston spoke to friends who had dealt with pain &#8212; and even a therapist who specializes in it, who told her that "people who use drugs with chronic pain, even if the pain has gone, the memory still holds on to it and doesn't want to let go [of the solace from painkillers]."
The 25-day shoot in and around Los Angeles wasn't easy, though Barnz and Aniston spent two months in intense conversations about the role before filming began. Aniston drew on her own memories of anguish. The emotions flooded out of her in a way she had never permitted onscreen.
At one point, she was paralyzed by fear. In a sequence where she submerges herself in a pool in an attempt to see what it would be like to commit suicide, a water phobia she has had all her life proved overpowering. "I have a terror of water," she confesses. "It took forever. I kept going in, and I'd have the weirdest Pavlovian thing, and I'd turn around and go right back up. I was starting to cry. I was really having a lot of anxiety. I'm like, 'Don't cry! Don't cry! Don't cry!' And the underwater camera guy came over and said, 'Don't do this. Don't do this anymore.' "
During another scene, when the man responsible for the car accident that has left her in so much pain (played by *William H. Macy*) arrives at her door, Aniston was overwhelmed. "Seeing the face of that man, I just wanted to beat the **** out of him," she says. "Thankfully, they gave me a stuntman to beat up, because I would have killed Bill. Really. This big guy said, 'You can punch me as hard as you possibly can.' And I remember seeing white and just beating him for take after take. And the next day, I woke up and couldn't move. My body seized [up]. I was like, 'What the f&#8212; did I do?' "
***
What lies next is unclear. "In terms of my career, that's the thing I've always let come to me," she says. "I've never been strategic. I don't have an agenda. I just go with my gut."
She says she's open to doing theater and even returning to series TV. She also would like to direct a film but hasn't encountered the right vehicle. "I was trying to find a full-length feature, and that almost happened two years ago, and then an acting job arrived, so I couldn't do it," she says. "But I have to get that super-excited feeling, and I really promised myself that, unless I feel with all my heart, 'Oh, I have to do this,' then I just can't. There's too much to be home for."
Home, now, is the epicenter of her existence. In some ways, she's a homebody who gets great joy from restoring houses, just as she has fixed up the house where we sit this late afternoon. That has much more appeal than uprooting herself for the sake of just another job. "When you're younger and you're off for three months, four months, doing a movie God-knows-where, it's fine and it's a fun experience," she says. "But when you get to a place where you want to be home, and you have a partner, you have to be selective."

She pauses to contemplate what she's just said. One of her three rescue dogs, an old white shepherd, lopes in and comes up to her, licking her face. She shows him a warmth she rarely reveals to strangers.
The light is fading. The view from the windows is dark now. One of the two great doors that lead into Aniston's fortress-like house opens, and her manager, *Aleen Keshishian*, enters with a colleague. It occurs to me that Aniston resembles this house, so protected on the outside, but with great vistas spreading out once one gets within.
Her life is full to overflowing, but she's still searching for the great big thing that will give it meaning as she enters its next phase. Perhaps it's a role, perhaps something that has nothing to do with her craft.
"There's something bigger I'm interested in doing," she says. "It could be more work, it could be more creativity, or getting more philanthropic in the world. It can look like a baby. It can look like a foundation. I know I have a bigger purpose. It's a puzzle, and I haven't quite put the puzzle together. But something greater is calling out to me."




http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/jennifer-aniston-reveals-struggles-dyslexia-764854


----------



## Swanky

berrydiva said:


> Yeah it's a thing now because a few years ago, it wasn't really done. They used to arrive to the studio, dressed weather appropriate, and then change on set but now they have to be papped getting out the car. It also just looks stupid to my used to winter climate azz, I guess. lol
> 
> 
> I like that tuxedo skirt in the above pic. She looks best when she's in her comfort zone.


 


A thing, like an issue I mean.  Seems perfectly normal to me,  not a thing to pick on Aniston, Lopez, etc. . .  about as if it's something ridiculous. 
Nnow KK walking around in heels and a crop top as if she's strolling the streets of NYC in January for a whole day is stupid! lol!
Walking 15 ft to an entrance is no biggie in my humble opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A thing, like an issue I mean.  Seems perfectly normal to me,  not a thing to pick on Aniston, Lopez, etc. . .  about as if it's something ridiculous.
> Nnow KK walking around in heels and a crop top as if she's strolling the streets of NYC in January for a whole day is stupid! lol!
> Walking 15 ft to an entrance is no biggie in my humble opinion.


It's not an issue of course...we're just talking.


----------



## DivineMissM

She looks stunning in all of those new photos (the white/nude/beige outfits).  I really love her look.  Face, body, hair...she's just gorgeous.


----------



## Swanky

I only talked about because someone says Kim K gets no slack for it, lol!  Kim SOO does!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great interview - she looks good in the photos.


----------



## sdkitty

She always seems nice in interviews.  I'm kind of surprised she's still thinking about having kids at 45.  I guess when you have tons of money for medical procedures, nannies, etc, it's almost never too late.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe she's considering adopting


----------



## iluvmybags

zen1965 said:


> Looks seasonally challenged.





berrydiva said:


> She looks good. Her legs in those CLs is doing it for me. Still don't understand why these women all have to dress as if it's not 20/30 degrees.






Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Love those pics, pretty!
> 
> 
> Just came out of JLo thread and she's in a small dress with bare legs and a coat running in/out of a building.  I'm surprised people think that's a "thing".  That it makes a person seasonally challenged, lol!
> I look best w/ bare legs and short skirts, if I was on a talk show, even in NYC in the winter it's exactly what I'd wear too.



I pull out of my office every Saturday night around 11:30 in the middle of downtown Chicago and there are women all over walking around with short skirts, bare legs and high heels.  While I agree its smart to bundle up if you're out walking around for any length of time, if you're walking from car to building (like Jen appeared to be there), its not uncommon to see bare legged women in the winter months.


(I don't get the complaints - people make fun of women who wear pantyhose or tights, saying they're "out" but then call them seasonally challenged if they go bare legged when its cold outside.  Does that mean you can never wear a dress during the months of December, January or February?)


----------



## Docjeun

To be honest I don't remember the last time i wore stocking regardless of the temperature and don't think it's anything new.
As far as legs are concerned I think it's mostly hereditary not to say that exercise doesn't help.
As far as her looks I've never thought she was anything but average looking.  Now on the friends show I thought Monica, can't remember her name, was superior in looks than any of the girls, granted she has had ps and alot but she still looks the best to me if a little over done.
And as far as pictures in mags are concerned I think anyone could look great if you have all the resources that they do and photo shop is their best friend.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

She looks great in those Hollywood Reporter photos. I love the pinkish-nude outfits!!


----------



## zen1965

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Do you read her thread? It's half of what she's made fun of for!
> Jen does plenty wrong if you read this thread.



Huh? I did say Kim gets no slack for anything and is relentlessly belittled.
Thus, I do not understand your post.


----------



## Docjeun

Just to add a little more, I personally think she is very boring and to me it proves it on all her interviews.


----------



## Swanky

I always thought Monica (Courteney Cox) was prettiest too!


----------



## Swanky

zen1965 said:


> Huh? I did say Kim gets no slack for anything and is relentlessly belittled.
> Thus, I do not understand your post.




I must've misunderstood you 
Hazard of browsing from phone and skimming! I thought you were saying no one busts KKs balls for it


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Trulyadiva said:


> To be honest I don't remember the last time i wore stocking regardless of the temperature and don't think it's anything new.
> As far as legs are concerned I think it's mostly hereditary not to say that exercise doesn't help.
> As far as her looks I've never thought she was anything but average looking.  Now on the friends show I thought Monica, can't remember her name, was superior in looks than any of the girls, granted she has had ps and alot but she still looks the best to me if a little over done.
> And as far as pictures in mags are concerned I think anyone could look great if you have all the resources that they do and photo shop is their best friend.



I agree, Monica (Courteney Cox) has a really beautiful face. Shame she ruined it with all her work done recently, but up until she went overboard, she was just stunning.


----------



## iluvmybags

This is pretty funny!


----------



## Swanky

She looks great!


*Jennifer Aniston shows off toned arms on Jimmy Fallon... after confessing all in revealing interview*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-confesses-revealing-interview.html#comments


She has just given a revealing interview to The Hollywood Reporter discussing Brad Pitt and her struggle with dyslexia.
And it seems Jennifer Aniston is quite the chatty mood at the moment, as she arrived on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon on Wednesday.  
The 45-year-old actress was on the late-night program as part of her promotion for the movie, Cake, and looked particularly perky despite recently having an Oscar snub. 







Jennifer Aniston appeared on Wednesday night's episode of The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon

Her hair was perfectly styled into straight, dark-blonde tresses that fell below her shoulders in an artful mess.
While gold, dangly earrings peeped out from under the hair, Jennifer kept other accessories to a minimum: a simple watch and her engagement band.
A solid black pants-suit was livened up somewhat by the frilly, sleeveless top that draped well over Jennifer's slim figure.






Cheerful: All smiles throughout, Jennifer seemed quite happy to be on the late-night show






 
Classy: Wearing a glamorous black pants-suit, Jennifer looked simple but excellent

Tight black trousers in the Capri style fell to just above Jennifer's ankles, leaving plenty of space above the actress' black pumps.
Still best known for her Emmy-winning role as Rachel Green on Friends, Jennifer has been in the spotlight recently for her critically acclaimed lead role in Cake.
That quirky movie features a makeup-free Jennifer as a woman struggling with chronic pain and the suicide of a member of her support group.






Doing media for her new movie, Cake, Jennifer had plenty to say

An interview published by The Hollywood Reporter - and released earlier on the same day as Jennifer's Tonight Show appearance - brought up several bombshell issues.
In addition to her struggle with dyslexia, Jennifer talked about her former romance with Brad Pitt and her current love for Justin Theroux.
'Nobody did anything wrong,' Jennifer pointed out when asked about what happened to break up her marriage to Brad. 'There's no story.'

'I'm thrilled': Jennifer Aniston on playing character in Cake














Fun: Both Jennifer and Jimmy Fallon kept things light with some antics

Jennifer also talked about having a baby with fiance Justin, saying only that 'it's been a want' for the couple.
The Tonight Show also featured Bill Gates and chef Mario Batali on Wednesday's show.





 
Revelations: In other recent interviews, Jennifer revealed her struggle with dyslexia






 
Jennifer's past relationship with Brad Pitt and her current relationship with Justin Theroux were discussed in her earlier interviews as well

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2920963/Jennifer-Aniston-shows-toned-arms-Jimmy-Fallon-confesses-revealing-interview.html#ixzz3PYrjoIWW


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Opens Up About Rocky Relationship with Her Mom *





*Jennifer Aniston* waves at the crowd and shows off her incredible arm muscles while making an appearance on *The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon* on Wednesday evening (January 21) in New York City.


The 45-year-old actress recently took the cover of _THR_&#8216;s latest issue, where she talked about her rocky relationship with her mother *Nancy*.


&#8220;She was critical,&#8221; *Jennifer* said. &#8220;She was very critical of me. Because she was a model, she was gorgeous, stunning. I wasn&#8217;t. I never was. I honestly still don&#8217;t think of myself in that sort of light, which is fine. She was also very unforgiving. She would hold grudges that I just found so petty.&#8221;


FYI: *Jennifer *is wearing a _Givenchy_ top and trousers, _Christian Louboutin_ shoes and _Fred Leighton _jewels.


http://www.justjared.com/page/3/


----------



## tomz_grl

Love that! She's glowing!!!


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Aniston Opens Up About Rocky Relationship with Her Mom *
> 
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/01/jennifer-aniston-critical-relationship-with-her-mother.jpg
> 
> *Jennifer Aniston* waves at the crowd and shows off her incredible arm muscles while making an appearance on *The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon* on Wednesday evening (January 21) in New York City.
> 
> 
> The 45-year-old actress recently took the cover of _THR_&#8216;s latest issue, where she talked about her rocky relationship with her mother *Nancy*.
> 
> 
> &#8220;She was critical,&#8221; *Jennifer* said. &#8220;She was very critical of me. Because she was a model, she was gorgeous, stunning. I wasn&#8217;t. I never was. I honestly still don&#8217;t think of myself in that sort of light, which is fine. She was also very unforgiving. She would hold grudges that I just found so petty.&#8221;
> 
> 
> FYI: *Jennifer *is wearing a _Givenchy_ top and trousers, _Christian Louboutin_ shoes and _Fred Leighton _jewels.
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/page/3/


And yet, Jennifer seems to have found a way to be just like her mom.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tivo said:


> and yet, jennifer seems to have found a way to be just like her mom.


----------



## Swanky

In what way?


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> In what way?


 
I have the same question...


----------



## sydgirl

OK I need those CL shoes stat! &#128525;


----------



## Lounorada

Love her outfit on J.Fallons show, she looks great.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That outfit is really nice. 

I don't really see how she's like her mother either.


----------



## wantitneedit

i really need pants like those, pronto!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

She looks really nice! Love her look from head to toe. Classic and chic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to single-white-female (except I'm married..lol) her and get that whole outfit..lol


----------



## Swanky

It's really good. The fit, simplicity, etc... despite being criticized for wearing black it looks great!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's really good. The fit, simplicity, etc... despite being* criticized for wearing black *it looks great!



You won't hear it from me - it's my go to...


----------



## Swanky

Mine too, and blues.


----------



## ByeKitty

Same here! I like wearing black


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That outfit is really nice.
> 
> I don't really see how she's like her mother either.


I took it to mean the poster thought Jennifer was being mean spirited (like her mother) by talking about the relationship


----------



## Chanel522

Love the whole outfit here!


----------



## Swanky

*Date night! Jennifer Aniston flashes her huge engagement ring as she steps out for five-hour dinner with Justin Theroux *
*
*
It was a busy day for Jennifer Aniston, so it's no wonder she wanted to let her hair down.
And let it down she did, with a romantic dinner with fiance Justin Theroux that went on for five hours on Thursday evening.
The loved-up twosome stepped out together at Italian restaurant Babbo in New York, and had clearly had a great time together as they emerged with huge smiles on their faces.









Neat and simple: Jennifer Aniston stepped out for a five-hour dinner date with fiance Justin Theroux in New York on Thursday night, dressed in skinny black jeans and knee-high boots
Jennifer was dressed somewhat casually for her dinner date, but still managed to look elegant in her black skinny jeans and knee-high heeled boots.
She teamed her denim with a classic Breton stripe top, worn under a cropped black blazer with beige edges to give it a little lift.


Keeping it laid-back, the beauty tied her long, golden tresses back into a high ponytail, giving her a youthful edge.

And as she held her hand up, she gave a flash of her huge engagement ring, proudly showing it off as she held her husband-to-be with her other hand.






The couple that dresses together, stays together: this certainly appears to be a mantra of Jen and Justin, who often wear similar clothing.
True to form, Justin donned a pair of matching black skinny jeans and a black jacket, over a simple sweater.
Earlier in the evening, Jennifer had been busy on the promotional tour for her new movie Cake.  
The 45-year-old former Friends star displayed her shapely legs in a plunging and sophisticated little black dress as she arrived at The Daily Show With Jon Stewart in New York City.
Jennifer also clad in dazzling slingback pointed-toe pumps, and was seen smiling and waving to crowds of admiring fans as she made her way past them. 








Glamorous: Jennifer showed off her shapely legs in a plunging and sophisticated little black dress as she arrived at The Daily Show With Jon Stewart in New York City earlier on Thursday

The star glammed it up with ornate gold earrings and a matching watch, while wearing her hair swept back in a sleek ponytail with a black ribbon.
She has been making the press rounds lately, drumming up publicity for new film Cake, which hits theatres in the US on January 23.
Jennifer was nominated for a Golden Globe, Critics Choice Award, and SAG Award for Best Actress for her portrayal of a woman addicted to painkillers, though her name was noticeably missing from the list of Oscar nods.







Fancy footwear: The 45-year-old actress strut her stuff in dazzling slingback pointed-toe pumps past crowds of admiring fans, whom she smiled and waved to






 
Finishing touches: The Cake star glammed it up with ornate gold earrings and a gold watch, while wearing her hair swept back in a sleek ponytail with a black ribbon

Despite missing out, the star managed to make a joke of it during her appearance on the Daily Show.
She told Jon Stewart: 'It has never been my motivation - having a trophy - but it is so nice when they call you really early and say that happened but I've never experienced it really.'
Talking about taking on such a challenging role, the star had a bit of a potty mouth. 

'The mind set is screw it I want to.'
Informed by the host she could swear she continued: 'I can say f**k it? Oh so I said ''**** it'' I wanted to challenge myself I was ready to do it but I was tired.... well, I love comedies we love to ask and escape... but I was ready to challenge myself.'

She recounted the films storyline on Mondays episode of Ellen: The movie is about a woman choosing to live in a nutshell.
She basically goes through an unimaginable trauma and is in a terrible car accident and has a great personal loss and is also just physically mangled.
We meet her in a chronic pain management group. Shes addicted to drugs. Shes addicted to booze. She doesnt want to live.






Pleasing the crowds: The Friends actress signed autographs for her admirers

She cant make a decision to live or die. This movie is her journey to make the decision to live.
And in a recent interview with The Hollywood Reporter, Jennifer discussed her relationship with ex-husband Brad Pitt. 
We're not in daily communication, she said. But we wish nothing but wonderful things for each other. Nobody did anything wrong.
You know what I mean? It was just like, sometimes things [happen].










Congrats! Jennifer has been nominated for a Golden Globe, Critics Choice Award, and SAG Award for Best Actress, though her name was noticeably missing from the list of Oscar nods



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2923077/Date-night-Jennifer-Aniston-flashes-huge-engagement-ring-steps-five-hour-dinner-Justin-Theroux.html#ixzz3PeYeL4IT


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That ribbon is a cute touch.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't think  I've noticed this before but they do a stroll for TDS for the paps...probably all the talk shows too.


----------



## Swanky

This is a great look for her and her body IMO.


----------



## scarlet555

Tivo said:


> And yet, Jennifer seems to have found a way to be just like her mom.



I suppose she is.  Her mother holds grudges and is unforgiving, and in a lot of ways, she is like that too, towards her mother.  They havent really made up.  She is still mad at her mother.


----------



## Swanky

Her mom wrote a book about her... I don't blane Jen one tiny hit for having hard feelings. Her mom seems like a witch.


----------



## DivineMissM

When someone hurts you deeply, it's okay to cut them out of your life.  There's no reason to keep toxic people around just because they share your DNA.  IMO.


----------



## so confusing

I think her mom also gave interviews about their estrangement and tried to force JA into reconciling by making her look bad. Sort of like what Jon Voight did to his daughter. 

(*runs and hides*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This is a great look for her and her body IMO.



Holy smokes - I want this outfit too. Any ID on the dress gals?


----------



## Sarahs12

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy smokes - I want this outfit too. Any ID on the dress gals?



Yao outfitidentifier.com/jennifer-aniston/who-made-jennifer-anistons-black-wrap-dress-and-studded-slingback-pumps/. Ysl


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her mom wrote a book about her... I don't blane Jen one tiny hit for having hard feelings. Her mom seems like a witch.


agree her mom sounds evil
but success is the best revenge and Jen has far surpassed her mother so it might be a good idea for her to just not talk about it publicly.....she's said it before in interviews; maybe she should stop talking and she won't be accused of being like her mother


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy smokes - I want this outfit too. Any ID on the dress gals?




Saint Laurent
http://www.saksoff5th.com/v-neck-fitted-sheath-dress/0498531875684.html


----------



## Lola69

DivineMissM said:


> When someone hurts you deeply, it's okay to cut them out of your life.  There's no reason to keep toxic people around just because they share your DNA.  IMO.



Amen


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sarahs12 said:


> Yao outfitidentifier.com/jennifer-aniston/who-made-jennifer-anistons-black-wrap-dress-and-studded-slingback-pumps/. Ysl



Thank you!


----------



## Grace123

She looks great in all the pictures. Wish I could get the ambition to work out more and eat like these celebs do. But it won't happen.


----------



## Lounorada

2015 Screen Actors Guild Awards


Wearing vintage John Galliano and Fred Leighton jewels.







E!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Another that I thought looked fabulous on TV, but doesn't here.


----------



## Midge S

Watching the awards now, it really does look better on TV.  The fit is a little problematic (hope she used tape!)  

Her skin and hair look luminous on Tv.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the idea but "the girls" look awkward. I think the V is a bit wide.


----------



## Swanky

Oooh I love that on her!  I always love rich textured fabrics, like this!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think her boobs look great. It's the midsection that's not flattered in this photo IMO.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's a bad pic, her posture looks bad which is always unflattering.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.gettyimages.com/search/more-like-this/462189906?assetType=image


----------



## Lounorada

I think this is one of those dresses that looks gorgeous in person, but just doesn't photograph well.

 Wearing vintage John Galliano and Fred Leighton jewels.












Just Jared


----------



## Sassys

I don't hate it. Glad she is not wearing black yet again.

His suit is KILLING me. Dude, size UP. I could not be with a man, that wore skinny pants.


----------



## Shelley

Sassys said:


> I don't hate it. Glad she is not wearing black yet again.
> 
> His suit is KILLING me. Dude, size UP. I could not be with a man, that wore skinny pants.


I think she looks great!  I do agree, he needs to wear some different pants!


----------



## bisousx

I really like that look on her... Tan with the earthy green gown.


----------



## renza

She looks good, but I just don't need to see that much of her boobs all the time.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. Her boobs look good to me...


----------



## sisu9

She looks great! Makeup and hair is gorgeous!!! Dress is nice and different.


----------



## lizmil

Grace123 said:


> She looks great in all the pictures. Wish I could get the ambition to work out more and eat like these celebs do. But it won't happen.



If you had millions, your livelihood depended on your appearance and you could hire a posse to take care of you, you would.


----------



## pjhm

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like the idea but "the girls" look awkward. I think the V is a bit wide.




Agree!


----------



## Lola69

She looks fantastic!


----------



## karo

Not bad but not great either... Nothing special I'd say.


----------



## scarlet555

Not a fan of the neck piece jewelry.  The dress is OK.  Her body looks nice, but the hair color ages her...


----------



## Grace123

lizmil said:


> If you had millions, your livelihood depended on your appearance and you could hire a posse to take care of you, you would.



hahaha true. 

I'm not really fond of the dress, but damned if she doesn't rock it! She looks amazing!


----------



## MY2CENT

That's one gorgeous woman.....


----------



## tomz_grl

Are her boobs real? If so, God bless her! She's looks fantastic and I love that color on her.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> Not a fan of the neck piece jewelry.  The dress is OK.  Her body looks nice, but the hair color ages her...


those beads hanging down the middle of her breasts look strange to me.....I'm not really a fan of the cleavage either......maybe a little top cleavage would look better to me, or none


----------



## DivineMissM

Love the dress!  Hate the necklace and hate her hair (maybe for the first time ever).  I think it would have looked much better pulled up.


----------



## Docjeun

I think she'd look good in anything  but what's the deal with these super low cut dresses that everyone is wearing, I think they are totally tasteless.


----------



## iluvmybags

Pics from The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

*Jennifer Aniston Reveals Struggles With Dyslexia, Anger; Shrugs Off Oscar Snub  *



> At home with The Hollywood Reporter, the 'Cake' star gives a very candid interview about everything from being a "control freak" to loving 'The Bachelor,' and even her relationships with Brad Pitt and Justin Theroux, as she enters a period of intense midlife contemplation (don't worry, it's not a crisis!): "I know I have a bigger purpose."
> Just last week, all around Hollywood the words "Jennifer Aniston" and "Oscar nomination" were being mentioned in the same breath. The Friends star had made a stunning switch to serious drama with Cake, a roughly $7 million indie release that opens Jan. 23; the movie had debuted at the Toronto Film Festival to terrific reviews for the actress, if not for the film itself; she had Harvey Weinstein's former awards consultant, Lisa Taback, on the case; and a nomination looked teed up and ready to go.
> Then on Thursday, Jan. 15, at 5:40 a.m., the rug was pulled out from under the movie. Hours after Aniston's triumphant appearance at Cake's Los Angeles premiere, with a nomination from every other major voting body in Hollywood under her belt, a swirl of "SNUBBED!" headlines emerged when the best actress nominations were announced and they didn't include the star. After Selma (which landed just two noms, for picture and song), the Aniston rebuke was the dominant entertainment story du jour.
> "I know a lot of people were sorry," she says, speaking the day after the nominations. "I feel I've gotten such wonderful love &#8212; I had almost more phone calls and flowers than I did for any other nomination [in the past]."
> Whatever pain or anger she may have felt, whatever disappointment or sense of loss (and let's not kid ourselves: Every Oscar snub feels acute to even the strongest person), Aniston never let on. She even joked about it a few days later on Ellen, calling herself "the number-one snubbed" (an honor that might perhaps belong to Selma director Ava DuVernay). She was exactly what millions of fans who have known her for two decades wanted her to be: funny and self-deprecating and exquisitely human.
> Other actresses might have induced a tsunami of schadenfreude. But Aniston's enduring appeal is rooted in the very fact that she can be hurt, again and again &#8212; whether by the Oscars or the Sexiest Man Alive &#8212; and she'll endure. She's rich and glamorous and famous, but she's also one of us: a real person with a beating heart.
> ***
> We sit in Aniston's cavernous Bel Air living room, with the city spreading out through the floor-length windows. It is Jan. 8, a week before the nominations are to be announced, but right now other things are on her mind.
> "I've cried deeply," she says. "I've felt immense loss in my life. Anybody who's felt pain or loss that has sent you to your knees knows [what that's like]."
> Her words catch me by surprise. We're halfway through a two-hour interview, and the frothy, fizzy woman I thought I knew so well from Friends has shed her professional shell, revealing a more complex and perhaps vulnerable person inside.
> She's just slid off the long, gray sofa where she was sitting in her somewhat minimalist home and now is kneeling on the floor, one arm propped on a coffee table, in jeans and a T-shirt, looking remarkably young and well-toned. Her hair, the most scrutinized in modern media, is of course perfect; her rather artificial tan, less so &#8212; but then she's fresh from a photo shoot and hasn't had time to wipe it off.
> I hear a hint of regret, though she insists, "I feel very happy. Life is quite extraordinary." The words "pain," "anger" and "control" pop up throughout our conversation &#8212; and not just in relation to Cake, a heavy drama in which she plays a woman dealing with debilitating pain following a deadly car crash.
> Cake marks a transition for the star, who's at a point in her life when transitions really matter. It would be wrong to say she's having a midlife crisis; but it might be fair to say she's experiencing a midlife contemplation, when questions about her life, and life itself, are paramount.
> At 45 years old, sporting gold-rimmed, aviator-style glasses, Aniston is no longer the ingenue who became a household name at age 25. She has come to terms with a complicated relationship with her mother, has learned to moderate her urge to be always in control and has overcome issues about anger, specifically her longtime history of being "passive-aggressive."
> Her life is enviable: She's rich enough never to have to work again and has a strong partner in actor-writer Justin Theroux, 43, whom she plans to marry soon. And yet she's still trying to figure out what it all really means, and as time hurtles by, that's growing in importance.
> "Time moves really quickly these days, I don't know why," she says poignantly. "How many times did our parents say, 'Stop wanting everything to rush'? You want summer to be over, you want Christmas to be over, you want this to be over, you want everything to be over just so you can get to the next thing. And boy, you really wish you'd listened to a lot of the things they said."
> She's been through a lot, including her own bout with chronic pain from a pinched nerve in her neck, due to stress, that lasted months and sent her scurrying to specialists. "I saw this amazing doctor named Alison Tunney who changed my life with this thing called directional nonforce technique," she says. "It's like peeling an onion, like peeling years of injuries."
> She's also had to deal with the premature death of a beloved therapist, a barrage of tabloid stories about her fecundity, or lack thereof; and some withering reviews for movies that may have been beneath her talents (The Bounty Hunter, Horrible Bosses 2).
> Not least of her woes is the public's endless obsession with her split from Brad Pitt, even though it's been a decade since their divorce. She's been cast in the role of rejected wife, a Debbie Reynolds for the 2000s, eternally perceived as the victim, even if that's far from how she sees it.
> "We're not in daily communication," she says. "But we wish nothing but wonderful things for each other. Nobody did anything wrong. You know what I mean? It was just like, sometimes things [happen]." She throws up her hands in exasperation. "If the world only could just stop with the stupid, soap-opera bull****. There's no story. I mean, at this point it's starting to become &#8212; please, give more credit to these human beings."
> Despite the divorce, she says she has no hesitation about getting married again and sports a huge diamond engagement ring given to her by Theroux, who lives with her in Bel Air, though no date has been set for the wedding. "We don't have a date," she says, then adds slyly, "I wouldn't tell you if we did."
> As to kids: "Listen," she continues, "that's a topic that's so exhausted. I get nervous around that, just because it's very personal. Who knows if it's going to happen? It's been a want. We're doing our best."***


----------



## iluvmybags

*** _continued_



> Aniston says she's only now learning to deal with anger &#8212; discovering how to express it, rather than keeping it bottled up. "I always thought, if you're angry you just don't say anything," she says. "I would come out passive, things would come out passively. But it doesn't have to be black or white. You don't have to be a hysterical human being and have veins popping out of your neck and turn bright red and terrify people &#8212; or else keep quiet and put your head in the sand. I used to loathe confrontation. Loathe it. It was absolute. I understood anger, but I didn't know that you should express it. Which has been something that I've really tried to work on."
> She's also tried to master her need for order. "I'm a control freak," she admits. "I like to be in charge of everything. My life was so out of control growing up, it's very important today for it to be in control." Even now, she says, "I have to bite my tongue sometimes if I'm on a movie, when I think I can figure out how to make this problem that they're having go smoothly. I just bite my tongue, especially with a [bad] director. Some directors are just like &#8212; oh, God, oh God, oh God! I [have to] just suffer through this."
> Years of therapy have helped, though it took Aniston a long time to find someone to replace her favorite therapist, who died of a heart attack several years ago.
> "It was at a crazy time, right when we were going through our divorce and everything," she recalls. "But I learned so much in the four years I worked with her, that when she did pass away I remember thinking, 'Wow, everything that we talked about and discussed, it's allowed me to be really peaceful about it all.' I mean, there were human moments. But I was really shockingly OK."
> Everything she did with her therapist, a Jungian who also borrowed from other schools of thought, centered on the fundamental issue of self-assertion, returning Aniston to the theme of anger. "Her whole thing with me was really saying, 'You have to stand up for yourself in life.' She was really trying to help me deal with anger and learning how to express it without feeling terrified that I was going to get murdered in response."
> Meditation also has helped, she says, and recently she has been meditating a great deal. Mostly she practices at home rather than following any particular guru. "I'm on a really good personal strict regime," she notes. "These days, I've been [doing it] every day. I have a little place at home, and I do it for about 20 minutes, at different times, usually right after a cup of coffee and before the chaos starts." She's found inspiration in the Dalai Lama, though they've never met. "But I'd love to meet him. From the things I've read about him, books and lectures, he seems like pure joy, pure, pure, pure enlightenment."
> If all this might seem a trifle New Age-y, that's not the way Aniston comes across. In fact, she seems as self-aware as she is candid, a rather empathetic person struggling to define her life in the glare of a spotlight few of us will ever face.
> She has few heroes she can cite, other than the Dalai Lama. "They're all dead now," she observes wistfully, before citing Laurence Olivier, who died in 1989: "Honestly, I was obsessed [with him] when I was a kid. I just remember being so enamored of him. I remember thinking, 'Maybe someday, if I become an actress, I'll be able to work with him.' And I remember the day he died, crying my eyes out."
> She seems close to Theroux, who briefly interrupts our interview, dressed in a black leather motorbike jacket, and plants a kiss on her lips. The two met while Aniston was on vacation in Hawaii with her former co-star Courteney Cox and have now been together for four years.
> "It was his humor, mainly" that drew her to Theroux, she says. "He's the easiest guy to hang around. He was so completely in his skin. It was the first time I remember being so comfortable [with a romantic interest], like with all my gay friends."
> She remains very friendly with Cox, with whom she just spent Christmas Eve, and she says she just saw another Friends co-star, Lisa Kudrow, the day before our interview.
> Other than these actresses' shows, she says, she doesn't watch much television anymore, and the TV she watches is rarely a sitcom. She likes NBC Nightly News With Brian Williams, and favorite programs include 60 Minutes, House of Cards, Breaking Bad and Veep.
> "And then there's junk television," she says, smiling, noting she's hooked on The Bachelor. "I'll say it out loud. Last year, [friends] were saying, 'It's The Bachelor, it's premiering tonight! The Bachelor is premiering tonight!' And I was like, 'Oh, guys! Seriously? The Bachelor? That's been on for 15 years or something.' And Justin and I, just for fun, watched &#8212; and two hours later, we were addicted. It was like junk food. We were sad when it ended."
> She has a passion for art, and her living room displays paintings by Marc Chagall, Robert Motherwell and conceptual artist Glenn Ligon, the latter of which she bought at a fundraiser for Haiti organized by friend Ben Stiller. "I used to have an art studio and paint and work with clay, and I actually miss it," she says. "I was moving storage facilities, and I just found my wheel and my easels and all my books. I found all this stuff, so I may build a little art studio off [the house]."
> She doesn't read much, the result of the dyslexia that impacted her education and self-image, which wasn't diagnosed until she was in her early 20s.
> "The only reason I knew [that I had it] was because I went to get a prescription for glasses," she recalls. "I had to wear these Buddy Holly glasses. One had a blue lens and one had a red lens. And I had to read a paragraph, and they gave me a quiz, gave me 10 questions based on what I'd just read, and I think I got three right. Then they put a computer on my eyes, showing where my eyes went when I read. My eyes would jump four words and go back two words, and I also had a little bit of a lazy eye, like a crossed eye, which they always have to correct in photos."
> The revelation that she had dyslexia was life-changing. Until then, "I thought I wasn't smart. I just couldn't retain anything," she says. "Now I had this great discovery. I felt like all of my childhood trauma-dies, tragedies, dramas were explained."
> She gets up and crosses the room to adjust an ottoman a notch. "Sorry, I had to move that," she says.
> Aniston grew up largely in New York, the daughter of two actors. (Her father, John, is a longtime star of Days of Our Lives.) Her life was shaken when her parents split, leaving the 9-year-old girl with her mother, Nancy Dow, while her elder brother, John, moved to Los Angeles.
> Now, she says regarding her mother, "We're all fine," but there were years when they didn't speak. "She had a temper. I can't tolerate that. If I get upset, I will discuss [things]. I will never scream and get hysterical like that. [But] I was never taught that I could scream. One time, I raised my voice to my mother, and I screamed at her, and she looked at me and burst out laughing. She was laughing at me [for] screaming back. And it was like a punch in my stomach."
> She pauses, and then adds: "She was critical. She was very critical of me. Because she was a model, she was gorgeous, stunning. I wasn't. I never was. I honestly still don't think of myself in that sort of light, which is fine. She was also very unforgiving. She would hold grudges that I just found so petty."
> Aniston herself claims to hold no grudges and is forgiving "probably to a fault. There are people in my life that are like, 'How do you even talk to that guy?' But what's the point of holding on to [anger]? That's so toxic. We're human beings. Human beings make mistakes. Human beings are not perfect. And by not forgiving someone, it's not allowing human beings to evolve and become better people."
> In her early years, she turned for support to her father's mother, Stella. "She was a Greek grandmother who just loved me more than anything and was so fun to be around," she says. "She had the best stories, she made me laugh. Beautiful, funny, gorgeous, hysterical &#8212; all the Greeks, all of my Greek family, were." She spent a year visiting them as a small child, in Athens and Crete, and her grandmother's death remains one of the most traumatic moments in her life. "I was around 21 years old, and it was the first time I'd had a loss. It was really sad. But then, like anything, you have to move on."


----------



## iluvmybags

***_Continued_



> While she grew up Greek Orthodox and was "dunked in St. Sophia's," she says she has no strict religion: "I grew up really seeing a lot of negativity around religion. I actually had quite a beautiful upbringing with it, because it was never pounded down my throat, and I had the joy of going to church and experiencing ceremony and ritual and incense, and I thought it was quite beautiful. But other kids who were from Catholic families, or really strict Christian families &#8212; there was this 'You're going to hell' sort of thing."
> She wasn't a good student, she says, in large part because of the dyslexia. Though that didn't improve her self-image, it did push her to develop her innate humor. She was funny at school, and people liked it. Her only passions there were an art class and a workshop where she tried out watercolor and charcoal and could carve creatures such as the wooden lions she still keeps &#8212; and, of course, drama.
> After acting at school, she got her first work off-Broadway in 1988, when she was still in her late teens. In her early 20s, she moved to Los Angeles and in her mid-20s landed Friends. "They wanted me to audition for [the part of] Monica, and I read the script and I didn't want to do the Monica role," she says. "I wanted to do Rachel."
> The role made her insanely rich and famous, and in its later years Aniston was paid an astronomical $1 million per episode. But all this is over now, part of another life long gone, and there are no plans for a reunion (though the residuals continue to roll in).
> "That's completely past," she says, with just a hint of nostalgia.
> ***
> Cake, for which Aniston received Golden Globe and SAG nominations, put an exclamation point on the present.
> It was a commitment not just to a role but to work itself, showing that even this woman who has so much still seeks something more than money and fame.
> "As an accident victim whose nearly every move is excruciating," wrote Sheri Linden in the Los Angeles Times, "Aniston lends the role an impressively agonized physicality and brings ace timing to the screenplay's welcome gallows humor."
> Until the script came along, the actress had been planning to take it easy. "I'd been working for the past couple years," she says, "and I was actually thinking: This year would be a nice year to take a break and maybe travel, or do something more on the producorial side, maybe even direct another series of short films." (She directed an episode of Lifetime's 2011 anthology Five.)
> But then she fell in love with the material, which came to her through her managers, Aleen Keshishian and Zack Morgenroth. (She's also repped by CAA's Kevin Huvane.) To her surprise, the usual suspects of A-list drama stars turned it down, and now Aniston felt she had a chance. She auditioned for director Daniel Barnz, then urged him to give her the role, telling him she would "go to the moon" for him.
> Deep in her heart, she was convinced she could pull it off. But she also knew there would be many naysayers, and some of their negativity rubbed off. "I've been told so many times 'You're not that type' that part of me went, 'Am I not? Can I really [do this]?' So it was like, 'I'm going to prove it to myself.' There was a confidence in knowing that I'm capable of doing this after so many years of being able to 'show up.' This was the first time I had so many layers to explore. I took out a tool bag I hadn't used."
> Barnz, who wrote Aniston an encouraging letter before they met, says he embraced her roots in comedy. "When I first heard that Jen was interested, I immediately thought of one of my favorite movies, Ordinary People, which featured a [dramatic] performance by an actress primarily known for comedy, Mary Tyler Moore," he says. "I really wanted to find an actress who could bring out all of the warmth and humor of this woman."
> Aniston spoke to friends who had dealt with pain &#8212; and even a therapist who specializes in it, who told her that "people who use drugs with chronic pain, even if the pain has gone, the memory still holds on to it and doesn't want to let go [of the solace from painkillers]."
> The 25-day shoot in and around Los Angeles wasn't easy, though Barnz and Aniston spent two months in intense conversations about the role before filming began. Aniston drew on her own memories of anguish. The emotions flooded out of her in a way she had never permitted onscreen.
> At one point, she was paralyzed by fear. In a sequence where she submerges herself in a pool in an attempt to see what it would be like to commit suicide, a water phobia she has had all her life proved overpowering. "I have a terror of water," she confesses. "It took forever. I kept going in, and I'd have the weirdest Pavlovian thing, and I'd turn around and go right back up. I was starting to cry. I was really having a lot of anxiety. I'm like, 'Don't cry! Don't cry! Don't cry!' And the underwater camera guy came over and said, 'Don't do this. Don't do this anymore.' "
> During another scene, when the man responsible for the car accident that has left her in so much pain (played by William H. Macy) arrives at her door, Aniston was overwhelmed. "Seeing the face of that man, I just wanted to beat the **** out of him," she says. "Thankfully, they gave me a stuntman to beat up, because I would have killed Bill. Really. This big guy said, 'You can punch me as hard as you possibly can.' And I remember seeing white and just beating him for take after take. And the next day, I woke up and couldn't move. My body seized [up]. I was like, 'What the f&#8212; did I do?' "
> ***
> What lies next is unclear. "In terms of my career, that's the thing I've always let come to me," she says. "I've never been strategic. I don't have an agenda. I just go with my gut."
> She says she's open to doing theater and even returning to series TV. She also would like to direct a film but hasn't encountered the right vehicle. "I was trying to find a full-length feature, and that almost happened two years ago, and then an acting job arrived, so I couldn't do it," she says. "But I have to get that super-excited feeling, and I really promised myself that, unless I feel with all my heart, 'Oh, I have to do this,' then I just can't. There's too much to be home for."
> Home, now, is the epicenter of her existence. In some ways, she's a homebody who gets great joy from restoring houses, just as she has fixed up the house where we sit this late afternoon. That has much more appeal than uprooting herself for the sake of just another job. "When you're younger and you're off for three months, four months, doing a movie God-knows-where, it's fine and it's a fun experience," she says. "But when you get to a place where you want to be home, and you have a partner, you have to be selective."
> She pauses to contemplate what she's just said. One of her three rescue dogs, an old white shepherd, lopes in and comes up to her, licking her face. She shows him a warmth she rarely reveals to strangers.
> The light is fading. The view from the windows is dark now. One of the two great doors that lead into Aniston's fortress-like house opens, and her manager, Keshishian, enters with a colleague. It occurs to me that Aniston resembles this house, so protected on the outside, but with great vistas spreading out once one gets within.
> Her life is full to overflowing, but she's still searching for the great big thing that will give it meaning as she enters its next phase. Perhaps it's a role, perhaps something that has nothing to do with her craft.
> "There's something bigger I'm interested in doing," she says. "It could be more work, it could be more creativity, or getting more philanthropic in the world. It can look like a baby. It can look like a foundation. I know I have a bigger purpose. It's a puzzle, and I haven't quite put the puzzle together. But something greater is calling out to me."


- See more at: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...truggles-dyslexia-764854#sthash.KOqV5QJN.dpuf


----------



## Swanky

I posted all of that last week 
I loved the photos.




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Meditation also has helped, she says, and recently she has been meditating a great deal. Mostly she practices at home rather than following any particular guru. "I'm on a really good personal strict regime," she notes. "These days, I've been [doing it] every day. I have a little place at home, and I do it for about 20 minutes, at different times, usually right after a cup of coffee and before the chaos starts." She's found inspiration in the *Dalai Lama*, though they've never met. "But I'd love to meet him. From the things I've read about him, books and lectures, he seems like pure joy, pure enlightenment."
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> _Cake_, for which Aniston received Golden Globe and SAG nominations, put an exclamation point on the present.
> It was a commitment not just to a role but to work itself, showing that even this woman who has so much still seeks something more than money and fame.
> "As an accident victim whose nearly every move is excruciating," wrote *Sheri Linden* in the _Los Angeles Times_, "Aniston lends the role an impressively agonized physicality and brings ace timing to the screenplay's welcome gallows humor."


----------



## Grace123

Those pictures are just beautiful!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I posted all of that last week
> I loved the photos.



Oops! :shame:


----------



## Swanky




----------



## pink1

Love these pics


----------



## sydgirl

She looks gorgeous! I think that messy up do she has in those pics suits her more than a polished up do &#128076;


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Boobs and visible thong?  No thanks.

tomandlorenzo.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Jennifer-Aniston-2015-SAG-Awards-Red-Carpet-Fashion-Vintage-John-Galliano-Tom-LOrenzo-Site-TLO-7.jpg


----------



## Grace123

I bet she never eats a baked potato. Sigh.


----------



## Swanky

Me neither. . .  and I'm still not built like that, lol!


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> I bet she never eats a baked potato. Sigh.


What's wrong with having a potato? Potatoes are fine, chips not as fine.


----------



## HeidiDavis

berrydiva said:


> What's wrong with having a potato? Potatoes are fine, chips not as fine.






I agree!  I make baked potatoes for a quick dinner for the kids a couple times a month, and I always eat one too! I just make sure I have lots of broccoli on top and don't go nuts on the cheese and sour cream.  Lol.


Anyway, Jennifer Aniston looks lovely in the pics, baked potato or not.


----------



## Grace123

berrydiva said:


> What's wrong with having a potato? Potatoes are fine, chips not as fine.



Some eating plans shun the lowly white potato as high starch carb. Sweet potatoes? Not so much.


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> Some eating plans shun the lowly white potato as high starch carb. Sweet potatoes? Not so much.


Eating "plans" are a way for some company to make money. You can be fit and toned eating anything as long as it's within the calories needed to get you to the level of fitness you desire. I just ate a gang of cheese fries. Now, the quality of your health in the long run is a totally different story.  

ETA: Last time I read Jen talking about how she eats, I believe that she does eat a good bit of carbs but she does limit starches. However, that's probably due to how she exercises, she does lots of pilates, yoga and cardio. I have no desire to limit starches which is why I lift weights.


----------



## Swanky

*Eddie Redmayne admits he "literally stalked" Jennifer Aniston*


Eddie Redmayne says he's been like "a kid in a candy store" throughout awards season, getting to meet fellow celebrities and coming face to face with people he's admired.
But, as further proof that even stars can get starstruck, the Oscar nominee may have gotten a bit _too_ excited when he crossed paths recently with Jennifer Aniston.
"My wife and I love 'Friends,'" Redmayne said during an appearance on "Jimmy Kimmel Live!" Tuesday night. "We saw Jennifer Aniston at a party and we were just incredible inappropriate." 


 He continued, "We just literally stalked about four meters behind her for the entire evening, and eventually I think she was like, 'Okay.' Anyway, so we got to meet her, and she was as beautiful and wonderful as you'd expect her to be."
"The Theory of Everything" star was glad Aniston was gracious about it.
"She could have turned around and slapped us for stalking her like that," he told host Jimmy Kimmel, who replied, "Well, yes, she would certainly be within her legal rights to do that."


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/eddie-redmayne-admits-he-literally-stalked-jennifer-aniston/


----------



## Swanky

No one makes a dollar off my meal plan, lol!  I just avoid most carbs except very colorful veggies


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *No one makes a dollar off my meal plan, lol!*  I just avoid most carbs except very colorful veggies


LOL. You can always turn it into the Swanky diet and make a few dollars off of it yourself.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Grace123 said:


> Some eating plans shun the lowly white potato as high starch carb. Sweet potatoes? Not so much.


 
Wait, so sweet potatoes are considered okay?  Yay, because I like them even more!  You guys are making me hungry......


----------



## Swanky

Sweet potatoes are pretty healthy  I eat them 


I pretty much stay away from any white foods - breads, pastas, potatoes, etc. . . 
Luckily Sour Patch Kids don't come in white


----------



## HeidiDavis

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Sweet potatoes are pretty healthy  I eat them
> 
> 
> I pretty much stay away from any white foods - breads, pastas, potatoes, etc. . .
> Luckily Sour Patch Kids don't come in white


 
Good grief, this makes me so happy!  I honestly thought I was the only forty-ish mom who found these irresistible!  I'm worse than my kids!  Once I open a bag, I can't stop.  It's embarrassing.


----------



## Grace123

I love all those "white foods" but they don't love me or my butt back. &#128512;


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> I love all those "white foods" but they don't love me or my butt back. &#128512;


same here except substitute butt for tummy

I'd eat some kind of pasta every day if I could


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> same here except substitute butt for tummy
> 
> I'd eat some kind of pasta every day if I could




Yeah me too. I'm guessing pasta isn't on the divine JA's menu too often.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Yeah me too. I'm guessing pasta isn't on the divine JA's menu too often.


or she eats a fist size portion (as one is supposed to), rather than a full plate

As you may recall, when she first got to Hollywood she was told she needed to lose weight.  So she doesn't look the way she does w/o trying.  Of course, the payoff has been huge.


----------



## Megan Brown

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ maybe that "relaxes" her wrinkles!!  i think she looks FAB!!!   i am obsessed by her hair


Yeh, her hair looks great!!especially the colour))Moreover, I think that despite all her bad habits, she really looks younger than she is)


----------



## Carson123

Megan Brown said:


> Yeh, her hair looks great!!especially the colour))Moreover, I think that despite all her bad habits, she really looks younger than she is)




I used to think that, but lately I think she's starting to look her age. As opposed to JLo, who is def aging better. 

I think JA looks great. Just not as ageless as I used to view her as.


----------



## Swanky

I think JLo is gorgeous!!  But I think she looks no younger than JA.








google






I think they both look really good, I think they look the same age though personally.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think JLo is gorgeous!!  But I think she looks no younger than JA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both look really good, I think they look the same age though personally.


this pic looks nothing like what she looks like on TV....goes to show what makeup and lighting can do I guess.
I guess to really know who looks better, you'd have to see them IRL without makeup


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think JLo is gorgeous!!  But I think she looks no younger than JA.
> 
> 
> 
> cdn3.gossipcenter.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/story_header/photos/jennifer-lopez-012114sp.jpg
> google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both look really good, I think they look the same age though personally.





sdkitty said:


> this pic looks nothing like what she looks like on TV....goes to show what makeup and lighting can do I guess.
> *I guess to really know who looks better, you'd have to see them IRL without makeup*



Exactly!


----------



## Carson123

I'm basing this on red carpet pics. Not ones of beautifully air brushed JA  and haggard looking JLO.


----------



## Carson123

It also might have been a bit fairer if you posted a pic without JLO scrunching up her face. I could've done that in my teens and looked like sh**.


----------



## sdkitty

Carson123 said:


> It also might have been a bit fairer if you posted a pic without JLO scrunching up her face. I could've done that in my teens and looked like sh**.


I'm sure you can find good and bad pics of both
I was watching both of them the same night on late night talk shows.  Seeing them moments apart, JLo looked a lot better.  But maybe she had better lighting.


----------



## Jayne1

Carson123 said:


> It also might have been a bit fairer if you posted a pic without JLO scrunching up her face. I could've done that in my teens and looked like sh**.


Here. Now it's even.  lol


----------



## pandorabox

HeidiDavis said:


> Good grief, this makes me so happy!  I honestly thought I was the only forty-ish mom who found these irresistible!  I'm worse than my kids!  Once I open a bag, I can't stop.  It's embarrassing.




I love the red ones. I am almost 39


----------



## NYC Chicky

Jayne1 said:


> Here. Now it's even.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> cdn3.gossipcenter.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/story_header/photos/jennifer-lopez-012114sp.jpg




Lol too funny


----------



## Swanky

It's even IMO anyways! Lol!
That's my point


----------



## labelwhore04

I've been watching reruns of Friends on Netflix and Jen hasn't changed much, she doesn't look that much older than when she was on the show. In fact i think all of the "Friends" girls are aging well, especially considering Courtney and Lisa are in their 50's now. The men on the other hand...not so much


----------



## AEGIS

i think JLo looks better
JLo has also had kids


----------



## FreeSpirit71

labelwhore04 said:


> I've been watching reruns of Friends on Netflix and Jen hasn't changed much, she doesn't look that much older than when she was on the show. In fact i think all of the "Friends" girls are aging well, especially considering Courtney and Lisa are in their 50's now. The men on the other hand...not so much



Courtney looks shocking IMO...waaay too much "enhancement"


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> i think JLo looks better
> JLo has also had kids



Jlo looks better than everyone though, even 20 yrs olds It's not even fair to compare anyone to her, she's clearly a freak of nature!


----------



## Swanky

I think both of them look awesome!

I agree, the women aged a lot better than the Friends men!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/31...ward-at-the-santa-barbara-film-festival-2015/

Jennifer Aniston stuns in a black jumpsuit while attending the 2015 Santa Barbara Film Festival held at the Arlington Theater on Friday evening (January 30) in Santa Barbara, Calif.

The 45-year-old Cake star was there to receive the Montecito Award for her acting career.

The Montecito Award is given to a person in the entertainment industry whose has made a great contribution to film.

Others who have won the award include: Oprah Winfrey, Daniel Day-Lewis, Julianne Moore, Kate Winslet, Javier Bardem, and Naomi Watts.


----------



## berrydiva

Now, I love a pant leg that kisses the floor but she looks ridiculous in that jumpsuit.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love it!!!! It needs to be slightly shorter but I luuuurve it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hem your pants, how can you not trip in them?


----------



## Grace123

She wears that watch all the time. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## tomz_grl

Grace123 said:


> She wears that watch all the time. Anyone know what it is?



Rolex


----------



## Swanky

LOVE it. . .  until I got to the hem, really just 1" would make all the difference!


----------



## DivineMissM

I totally agree with all of you on the jumpsuit.  It makes no sense for it not to be hemmed to an appropriate length.


----------



## iluvmybags

February's InStyle mag --


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## berrydiva

Brad mentioned? Check. Talk about relationship, past and present? Check. Talk about diet and exercise? Check. Talk about tabloids? Check. Interview done. Lol. Can anyone find anything else to ask her? She has to be exhausted answering the same questions over and over.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Brad mentioned? Check. Talk about relationship, past and present? Check. Talk about diet and exercise? Check. Talk about tabloids? Check. Interview done. Lol. Can anyone find anything else to ask her? She has to be exhausted answering the same questions over and over.



I agree...but, I feel that way about almost all media about everything and everyone. It is all so fake and spun anyway. I'm just here the snaps


----------



## iluvmybags

January' Allure


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## CCfor C

Wow...lovely pictures...!


----------



## Nathalya

Lovely pictures and outfits


----------



## Megan Brown

Jayne1 said:


> Here. Now it's even.  lol
> 
> cdn3.gossipcenter.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/story_header/photos/jennifer-lopez-012114sp.jpg


Oh my God! Both of them are fabulous here))))lol:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

Like the dress, but It is so typical for her. Does she ever changer her hair??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's a whole lot of monotonous colour. It needed a splash of colour in the form of her shoes or jewellery.


----------



## sisu9

She played it safe. I mean she's not nominated so I guess she didn't want to go all out. 

She looks good though.


----------



## Midge S

oh look it's Jennifer in a beige dress with beige hair  .


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/22/jennifer-aniston-picks-up-emma-stone-on-oscars-2015-carpet/

Jennifer Aniston literally picks up her friend Emma Stone while walking the red carpet together at the 2015 Academy Awards held at the Dolby Theatre on Sunday (February 22) in Hollywood.

This picture literally has friendship goals written all over it!

Emma is nominated tonight for Best Supporting Actress for her work in Birdman while Jennifer is expected to hit the stage for a presentation.

FYI: Jennifer is wearing a Versace dress and Fred Leighton jewelry. Emma is wearing an Elie Saab dress.


----------



## Lounorada

The dress is beautiful, but I feel like I've seen her in this dress a thousand times before. So boring.
And could her hair stylist not have don't something a little more special with her hair? Jeez, it's the Oscars for god sake.


----------



## KatsBags

Midge S said:


> oh look it's Jennifer in a beige dress with beige hair  .



Completely agree!


----------



## scarlet555

I like her look.  The dress and the perfect hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Midge S said:


> oh look it's Jennifer in a beige dress with beige hair  .



I expected nothing less...


----------



## Chanel522

The dress is pretty and her hair looks nice but I agree they could have made it a little less every day looking style wise. Something about the bust area of the dress takes away from the rest of it. Idk. It's ok, but not my fave.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks nice but would have loved to see her in red again.

Maybe she didn't want to be accused of trying to steal anybody's thunder?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I think the dress looks nice onstage.


----------



## ChanelMommy

sisu9 said:


> She played it safe. I mean she's not nominated so I guess she didn't want to go all out.
> 
> She looks good though.



Agree


----------



## berrydiva

The pic with her and Emma is cute but she boring on the red carpet as usual


----------



## baglover1973

she looked stunning tonight.  gorgeous dress. effortlessly beautiful as always


----------



## Bentley1

I couldn't yawn any bigger.


----------



## prettyprincess

The dress was gorgeous on camera, and her legs are tdf!


----------



## Swanky

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks nice but would have loved to see her in red again.
> 
> Maybe she didn't want to be accused of trying to steal anybody's thunder?



Lol!  No winning. . .  she always wears black and is criticized for it.  She wears cream/beige and it's bad, lol!  She wears her down and it's same old same old, but when it was up everyone hated it!
I don't love the dress, but I can't really complain about this look.


----------



## Bentley1

^ I dunno, I've seen a lot of compliments in this thread. Few weeks ago she wore all black to some late night show and all the comments were glowing and positive. If it works, it works, if it doesn't....we're not shy about calling it out. &#128513;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Exactly. The dress was boring as batsh*t. A tiny pop of colour might have helped though matching your dress to your hair and skin is a no-no.


----------



## Tamie

I think she looks great. I like her hair down. She looks radiant.


----------



## Mimi2000

Love the dress on her. Hair is gorgeous but not for an award show.


----------



## Grace123

Doesn't matter what she wears, she always looked polished and amazing. JT looked great too, they are just adorable together!!!!


----------



## afsweet

she always looks great. loved her Versace dress! she knows what works for her and sticks with it- can't hate on that.


----------



## Grace123

I love this picture.


----------



## chicaloca

I like them as a couple. It's nice to see age-appropriate pairings in Hollywood.


----------



## anitalilac

Grace123 said:


> I love this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906064



I love this picture too...


----------



## emchhardy

That is a sexy, cool pic - love it.


----------



## September24

I'm glad she didn't show cleavage, hers was very saggy at the last awards show, not that saggy is bad, I just don't want to see it...I have my own lol


----------



## Freckles1

September24 said:


> I'm glad she didn't show cleavage, hers was very saggy at the last awards show, not that saggy is bad, I just don't want to see it...I have my own lol




Hilarious!! I do like the pic. Very cool
Adult cool


----------



## NicolesCloset

Ooooo that pic perfect


----------



## Jayne1

I liked the dress it's very much what works for her.

Boy, but Justin really traded up.  No way would he be at the Oscars without her and in fact, I wouldn't even know his name. He's not leaving her, that's for sure.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Grace123 said:


> I love this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906064



I LOVE this picture too!!!!!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Jayne1 said:


> I liked the dress it's very much what works for her.
> 
> Boy, but Justin really traded up.  No way would he be at the Oscars without her and in fact, I wouldn't even know his name. He's not leaving her, that's for sure.



It's not like I know him lol- but she was a presenter at the Oscars, hardly something that would make most people stay with someone over. He has his own successful career. They seem to have a good balance going on. I don't ever get the vibe that he is into her so he can be a fame wh_ore  Doesn't seem his style...

I like the dress too, I don't know that it is love- but I like it. Mostly I like her moments on the red carpet with Emma Stone, Reese Witherspoon, and love the picture of her and Justin. She just seems like she is someone who would be fun to hang out/ party with


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The pic with Justin is one of the best pics she has ever taken.


----------



## AEGIS

her dress was really cool looking


----------



## bisbee

AEGIS said:


> her dress was really cool looking


 
I quite agree...if that dress was boring, then I have no idea what would grab the attention of some people who made those comments...


----------



## devik

BagOuttaHell said:


> The pic with Justin is one of the best pics she has ever taken.



+1

To me it might be because she doesn't have that typical smile on her face. Don't get me wrong, love the smile, but when it's all I ever see then I wonder what's really going on behind it. That pic looks almost unguarded (though at the same time it's clearly staged) - there's just something 'real' there for me.


----------



## karo

Grace123 said:


> I love this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906064




Me too! Gorgeous photo and gorgeous couple!


----------



## skarsbabe

stunning dress and photo! I love them as a couple too


----------



## Bentley1

bisbee said:


> I quite agree...if that dress was boring, then I have no idea what would grab the attention of some people who made those comments...




jlo's Ball Gown at the Oscars 

And that is a great photo of the two
Of them.


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

shamelessly bumping this thread to the front page! I want to know what she's up to these days! Love her for her kindness, her talent, and her savvy style!


----------



## Swanky

The only news recently is a drunk driver crashing into her lawn! Lol
She stays on the DL usually.


----------



## karo

*I'll be there for you! Jennifer Aniston goes back to  the 80s in retro specs as she reunites with Courteney Cox at the  premiere of her best friend's new film*

They've  always been there for each other in life's big moments, and on Monday  Courteney Cox had her best friend Jennifer Aniston by her side.
Courteney was celebrating the premiere of her directorial film debut Just Before I Go at ArcLightCinema Studio in Los Angeles.
Her  former Friends co-star and long-time pal joined Courteney's nearest and  dearest for the big night, with the 46-year-old looking stunning in a  black tux jacket and some retro aviator specs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ere-best-friend-s-new-film.html#ixzz3XxRDPvUG 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## skarsbabe

Whoa, Sean William Scott is still making movies? I used to love him when I was a teen!


----------



## Barbora

devik said:


> +1
> 
> To me it might be because she doesn't have that typical smile on her face. *Don't get me wrong, love the smile, but when it's all I ever see then I wonder what's really going on behind it.* That pic looks almost unguarded (though at the same time it's clearly staged) - there's just something 'real' there for me.



There might be nothing to it. Honestly if I had her perfect teeth and her smile, I would make sure I would show it off in all of my photos!


----------



## Sarahs12

Does anyone know who made her boots?


----------



## Lounorada

Sarahs12 said:


> Does anyone know who made her boots?


 
Prada
http://www.bluefly.com/prada-black-...969597af9&cm_mmc=cj-_-2687457-_-10436858-_-na


----------



## Jayne1

Interested in how much she makes? Interestingly, I thought it would be more, although it is huge for anyone outside of Hollywood.


https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/68758


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Jayne1 said:


> I liked the dress it's very much what works for her.
> 
> Boy, but Justin really traded up.  No way would he be at the Oscars without her and in fact, I wouldn't even know his name. He's not leaving her, that's for sure.



What many people don't know is that Justin is a very successful screenwriter (Tropic Thunder, Iron Man 2, Zoolander 2).

I agree though, that photo of the two of them together is amazing. Love them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

karo said:


> *I'll be there for you! Jennifer Aniston goes back to  the 80s in retro specs as she reunites with Courteney Cox at the  premiere of her best friend's new film*
> 
> They've  always been there for each other in life's big moments, and on Monday  Courteney Cox had her best friend Jennifer Aniston by her side.
> Courteney was celebrating the premiere of her directorial film debut Just Before I Go at ArcLightCinema Studio in Los Angeles.
> Her  former Friends co-star and long-time pal joined Courteney's nearest and  dearest for the big night, with the 46-year-old looking stunning in a  black tux jacket and some retro aviator specs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ere-best-friend-s-new-film.html#ixzz3XxRDPvUG
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​




I'm glad they're friends again.


----------



## NicolesCloset

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm glad they're friends again.



They had stopped? When what  happened


----------



## dangerouscurves

NicolesCloset said:


> They had stopped? When what  happened




I don't really know either but I've read they were not best friends anymore for the last several years.


----------



## Swanky

I think that was longer ago. Seems the past few years they've been close again.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think that was longer ago. Seems the past few years they've been close again.




All friends cast should all be best friends.


----------



## Swanky

lol! I agree!  Rachel, Monica, Pheebs, etc. . .


----------



## NicolesCloset

Lol  I agree


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> All friends cast should all be best friends.




Lol yep


----------



## Grace123

I finally saw "Cake" yesterday. I totally get now why there was Oscar buzz because Jennifer was just excellent in this movie, IMO.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Her and Courtney look fantastic.


----------



## Tamie

Grace123 said:


> I finally saw "Cake" yesterday. I totally get now why there was Oscar buzz because Jennifer was just excellent in this movie, IMO.




Ohh really? I want to watch it too. Is it out on rental? I know redbox sometimes doesn't have movies available right away.


----------



## Grace123

Tamie said:


> Ohh really? I want to watch it too. Is it out on rental? I know redbox sometimes doesn't have movies available right away.



I watched it on Dish PPV. I'm guessing if it's there, it's available elsewhere too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I caught it online, it's pretty good and worth a watch.


----------



## Tamie

Grace123 said:


> I watched it on Dish PPV. I'm guessing if it's there, it's available elsewhere too.




Thanks i'm going to look. I like watching her movies. She's a great actress to me. I saw the trailer and it made me a little teary lol


----------



## Grace123

Well it's certainly not a romantic comedy!  I kind of can relate to her character now, which could be why I thought she did a great job.


----------



## mcb100

I really liked her in this movie best. It was good to see her playing a more serious role for once, she always seems to play the comedic role (either that or I think of Friends! LOL), which she's great at, but it was good to see her in something different for a change.


----------



## Swanky

*She's got legs! Jennifer Aniston reveals enviable pins in flirty sweater dress during New York City outing*


There are many things to envy about Jennifer Aniston's figure.
And for her most recent outing, the 46-year-old made it an occasion for onlookers to covet her legs. 
The Friends star paraded her pins on Saturday in New York City while clad in a flirty blue sweater dress that had a short hemline.







 

She's got legs! Jennifer Aniston paraded her pins on Saturday in New York City clad in a flirty blue sweater dress that had a short hemline

Likely trying to keep warm, the Cake actress wisely added a pair of nylons to her look. 
A black coat, knee-high black boots and a black leather cross-body bag completed the ensemble. 
The Leprechaun star left her famous tresses loose around her shoulders and had on a light touch of makeup that included a pink lip and rosy eye shadow. 







Lovely and leggy: The Cake actress wisely added a pair of nylons to her look







A black coat, knee-high black boots and a black leather cross-body bag completed the ensemble

Meanwhile, Jennifer appears to have some free time on her hands after last appearing in 2014's Cake - a drama she fervently campaigned for a Best Actress Oscar nomination, but was snubbed.
She will return to movie screens next in She's Funny That Way, though its release will come much later than its original schedule.
The film was previously set for a May 1 release, but it has been pushed to August 21.













Free time! Her next movie, She's Funny That Way, was originally set for a May 1 release, but has been pushed to August 21





 
There she is: Jennifer met friends for dinner at The Smile wearing a big smile herself



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3055779/She-s-got-legs-Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-enviable-pins-short-sweater-dress-New-York-City-outing.html#ixzz3YRxznx59


----------



## tomz_grl

Watched Cake today and it was really good and Jennifer was excellent in it!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'The Leprachaun star'???? Wtf, Daily Mail?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 'The Leprachaun star'???? Wtf, Daily Mail?



Lol.....I know right? Its like calling Nicole Kidman "the BMX Bandits" star.


----------



## Sarahs12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *She's got legs! Jennifer Aniston reveals enviable pins in flirty sweater dress during New York City outing*
> 
> 
> There are many things to envy about Jennifer Aniston's figure.
> And for her most recent outing, the 46-year-old made it an occasion for onlookers to covet her legs.
> The Friends star paraded her pins on Saturday in New York City while clad in a flirty blue sweater dress that had a short hemline.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/26/03/2800DAB000000578-3055779-image-m-55_1430014789223.jpg
> 
> She's got legs! Jennifer Aniston paraded her pins on Saturday in New York City clad in a flirty blue sweater dress that had a short hemline
> 
> Likely trying to keep warm, the Cake actress wisely added a pair of nylons to her look.
> A black coat, knee-high black boots and a black leather cross-body bag completed the ensemble.
> The Leprechaun star left her famous tresses loose around her shoulders and had on a light touch of makeup that included a pink lip and rosy eye shadow.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/26/03/2800DAAB00000578-3055779-image-m-56_1430014825137.jpg
> 
> Lovely and leggy: The Cake actress wisely added a pair of nylons to her look
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/26/03/2800DAC100000578-3055779-_A_black_coat_knee_high_black_boots_and_a_black_leather_cross_bo-m-57_1430014883551.jpg
> 
> A black coat, knee-high black boots and a black leather cross-body bag completed the ensemble
> 
> Meanwhile, Jennifer appears to have some free time on her hands after last appearing in 2014's Cake - a drama she fervently campaigned for a Best Actress Oscar nomination, but was snubbed.
> She will return to movie screens next in She's Funny That Way, though its release will come much later than its original schedule.
> The film was previously set for a May 1 release, but it has been pushed to August 21.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/26/03/2800DA9B00000578-3055779-image-m-58_1430014912867.jpg
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/26/03/2800DADB00000578-3055779-image-a-46_1430014616767.jpg
> 
> Free time! Her next movie, She's Funny That Way, was originally set for a May 1 release, but has been pushed to August 21
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/26/08/2801F17C00000578-3055779-image-a-104_1430034966202.jpg
> There she is: Jennifer met friends for dinner at The Smile wearing a big smile herself
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3055779/She-s-got-legs-Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-enviable-pins-short-sweater-dress-New-York-City-outing.html#ixzz3YRxznx59


 Anyone know who made theses boots?


----------



## Chanel522

This isn't one of her better looks, IMO.


----------



## Swanky

I think she looks ok. . . it wasn't an "appearance".  Wish I looked as good at a dinner w/ buddies, lol!
She just looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Not liking the glasses but her outfit is cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 'The Leprachaun star'???? Wtf, Daily Mail?



LOL..I forgot she was in that movie...bet she regrets being in it..


----------



## Carson123

^^ haha. Most actors though came from humble beginnings.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, I think most A-listers have a few {at least} rotten tomatoes in their past!


----------



## Singra

^ But not many actors are in movies that are so horrendously, atrociously bad that they good... #longliveleprechaun


----------



## karo

*Forever young! Jennifer Aniston, 46, looks fresh-faced and youthful as she heads out to the theatre in NYC*

She may be 46-years-old, but Jennifer Aniston still looks remarkably fresh-faced.
On  Tuesday night, the Friends star was seen arriving for Larry David's  Fish In The Dark in NYC before heading out for dinner with a friend.
Dressed  stylishly in black, Jen's natural glow and shiny blonde 'do made the  actress look almost the same as she did in her Friends heyday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...youthful-heads-theatre-NYC.html#ixzz3YhW2CIuC 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*You've got some Wicked style! Jennifer Aniston holds onto her flighty black hat while out for stroll in windy NYC*

When the invite says 'casual-chic,' Jennifer Aniston must know exactly what to wear.
The 46-year-old actress was the essence of smart and sophisticated while leaving her New York City hotel for a stroll on Monday.
Jennifer  topped off her winning ensemble with a floppy black hat that brought to  mind that now-famous Wicked poster until the wind picked up and nearly  blew it off her head.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...black-hat-stroll-windy-NYC.html#ixzz3YhZeAB1g 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Singra said:


> ^ But not many actors are in movies that are so horrendously, atrociously bad that they good... *#longliveleprechaun*


 Lol...


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE those wedges!!!


----------



## sisu9

She looks great. Love her casual style. She wears 'real' clothes, doesn't follow whats always trendy and is comfortable.


----------



## Tamie

I like that she looks happy all the time. I guess I would be pretty happy too if I were her haha


----------



## Megan Brown

karo said:


> *Forever young! Jennifer Aniston, 46, looks fresh-faced and youthful as she heads out to the theatre in NYC*
> 
> She may be 46-years-old, but Jennifer Aniston still looks remarkably fresh-faced.
> On  Tuesday night, the Friends star was seen arriving for Larry David's  Fish In The Dark in NYC before heading out for dinner with a friend.
> Dressed  stylishly in black, Jen's natural glow and shiny blonde 'do made the  actress look almost the same as she did in her Friends heyday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...youthful-heads-theatre-NYC.html#ixzz3YhW2CIuC
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​


However, her style has developed and I like the way she dresses now)much better tha before)


----------



## Dirtygate

She looks so young in her mid 40's. What's her secret?


----------



## Carson123

Dirtygate said:


> She looks so young in her mid 40's. What's her secret?




Diet, exercise, millions of dollars to keep up with plastic surgery, fillers, trainers, etc.

Props to her though for doing it the "natural" way. Seeing what some celebrities like Courtney Cox did to her face is sad.


----------



## Midge S

Dirtygate said:


> She looks so young in her mid 40's. What's her secret?



How about that she is only in her mid-40's?    

She's not a geezer, she has a health diet and money for every beauty treatment known to man. she shoudn't look anything other than great.  

So help me god, if the media doesn't stop saying "She looks great _for her age!_" about every celebrity over 40 I'm gonna lose it. Woman don't enter their dotage at 40.   Ugh.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston highlights her legs in skintight leather trousers  as she heads to dinner with a pal... but almost loses her cool as she  gets swept up in the wind*

 She was dressed all in black, but Jennifer Aniston certainly didnt go incognito on Wednesday evening.
The  46-year-old instead turned every head as she made her way to dinner in  New York City, clad in a pair of skintight leather trousers.
However,  she almost lost her cool thanks to a huge gust of wind that threatened  to completely mess up her perfectly coiffed, glossy hair. 






In fine form: Jennifer Aniston looked great as she headed to dinner in New York City with a friend on Wednesday

Jennifers  amazing legs were accentuated by the flatteringly figure-hugging  bottoms, which she teamed with a loose-fitting knitted jumper.
The actress also gave herself a boost with a pair of wedged suede ankle boots, adding inches to her 5ft 5in frame.
She  kept her accessories simple with just a gold chain necklace, and she  carried a black coat in one arm in case she should get cold.
The  Friends star enhanced her natural beauty with just a little make-up,  including some pink lipstick, and wore her honey blonde hair glossy and  straight... but her look almost came undone thanks to the adverse windy  weather.

Jennifer nearly  lost her cool when a huge gust of wind threatened her perfect hairstyle,  but she kept smiling 





Turning heads: The 46-year-old looked youthful in skintight leather trousers and a matching knitted jumper






 The actress kept her make-up to a minimum, with a slick of pink lipstick and some mascara






    Those pesky winds! Jen could have  fallen foul to a particularly heavy gust of the Santa Ana winds, which  often blight California 

However,  she kept her cool as she tried to tame her flowing locks in the breeze,  and still managed to wear a huge grin on her face. 
Jennifer  was seen stepping out in the Big Apple earlier in the day in some more  fancy footwear  this time in the form of knee-high boots.
She also wore a black blazer over a simple printed cream T-shirt and jeans.
Jennifer,  who is engaged to Justin Theroux, recently revealed a surprising beauty  secret, explaining that she doesnt wash her hair after workouts.
                         Jennifer Aniston wears causal black while out in NYC









 The Hollywood beauty tried her best to contain her mane






Tousled look: The Cake star rocked the tousled hair look... thanks to the windy weather

'I  actually don't [wash it]. A little sweat in the hair is nice. It's like  a little product,' she told Fashionista. 'You just blow it out with  your fingers and it's actually just fun.'
Meanwhile,  Jennifers Friends co-star and best pal Courteney Cox told I Yahoo'd  Myself on Friday that the Cake star is the greatest BFF.
Courteney also stressed that there will not be a Friends reunion, to the dismay of fans. 





    Fancy footwear: Jennifer was seen  stepping out earlier that day in a pair of knee-high suede boots with an  otherwise casual outfit

'Let  it go!' the 50-year-old actress said when asked about the possibility  of the sitcom's six stars getting together again. 'We're not doing it!  It's just not going to happen,'
She  also confirmed that the six actors  Courteney, Jennifer, Lisa Kudrow,  Matt LeBlanc, Matthew Perry, and David Schwimmer  have never all been  in the same place since their show's finale in 2004.
'We've  gotten about 80 percent there, but there's always one person who flakes  at the end,' Courteney explained. She added cryptically: 'I'm not going  to name names, but it may not be Schwimmer.' 

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-trousers-heads-dinner-pal.html#ixzz3YndLEAqP
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## slowlikehoney

Midge S said:


> How about that she is only in her mid-40's?
> 
> 
> 
> She's not a geezer, she has a health diet and money for every beauty treatment known to man. she shoudn't look anything other than great.
> 
> 
> 
> So help me god, if the media doesn't stop saying "She looks great _for her age!_" about every celebrity over 40 I'm gonna lose it. Woman don't enter their dotage at 40.   Ugh.




+1 
Thank you for saying this. I thought it was just me. 
I'm so over it.


----------



## Dirtygate

She almost loses her cool because of huge gust of wind that messed up her hair? Can't she just tie her hair when it's windy outside?


----------



## sdkitty

Dirtygate said:


> She almost loses her cool because of huge gust of wind that messed up her hair? Can't she just tie her hair when it's windy outside?


that was someone else's words.....I don't think because she was trying to keep her hair from blowing in her face means she almost lost her cool


----------



## ChanelMommy

Midge S said:


> How about that she is only in her mid-40's?
> 
> She's not a geezer, she has a health diet and money for every beauty treatment known to man. she shoudn't look anything other than great.
> 
> So help me god, if the media doesn't stop saying "She looks great _for her age!_" about every celebrity over 40 I'm gonna lose it. Woman don't enter their dotage at 40.   Ugh.



I feel this 100% she is still young


----------



## Swanky

lol!  She doesn't look like she's losing her cool because of wind to me.


----------



## Jayne1

She looks like she's sweeping her hair out of her face that's all. lol


----------



## Bentley1

Doesn't look like she's "losing her cool" in the least. Who comes up with this crap.


----------



## Dirtygate

sdkitty said:


> that was someone else's words.....I don't think because she was trying to keep her hair from blowing in her face means she almost lost her cool



At least a tousled hair looks great on her face. She rocks!


----------



## angelcove

She got married.


----------



## usmcwifey

I honestly hope I age as well as she has!


----------



## angelcove

usmcwifey said:


> I honestly hope I age as well as she has!


Me too! Guess I need to exercise and eat healthier!


----------



## MarvelGirl

*Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux have made it official! *

The couple exchanged vows in front of more than 70 family members and friends on Wednesday at their Bel Air, California, home, sources confirm to PEOPLE. 

Reps for the couple did not immediately comment. 

For the celebration, a large wooden deck was set up in the couple's backyard, filled with cozy nooks for lounging as well as elegant seating arrangements for 74 festooned with low, casual ottomans. A raised stage on one end, and a bar on the other, flanked the intimate setup. 

Several of the stars' celebrity pals reportedly attended the party, including Lisa Kudrow, Chelsea Handler and Howard Stern. 

Party staffers were spotted bringing in a large cake topped with two puppet characters, and a man who appeared to be a pastor was seen arriving on the grounds, according to TMZ. 
Aniston, 45, and Theroux, 43, got engaged in August 2012 after more than a year of dating. 

In June, the Cake star opened up to PEOPLE about her fiancé of almost three years. 

"Justin was the best thing this decade," Aniston admits about her 40s.

She also gushed about him in July 2014, saying, "He gets better every year." 

"He's just so beautiful and handsome to me," she said at a dinner honoring The Leftovers star. "He's just like a lost gem in the sand, and he's just always been there and been brilliant, and now this is just in a different light." 

Theroux was equally as smitten with his longtime love, calling her "gorgeous" as he promoted his HBO series last year and admitting that their approach to marriage involved anything but cold feet. "We have hot feet," he joked. 

As for Aniston's engagement ring, "I just think it's so beautiful," she told PEOPLE in June. "I've never had anything so big on my hand. But I love it because he picked it and put it into a setting and it's simple. It doesn't feel gaudy." 

The Friends star added that Theroux may switch up his own chunky gold ring &#8211; which currently spells out his name &#8211; now that he's a married man. 

"When we get married he will be wearing his ring. It just won't say Justin anymore," she said, adding that it may spell Jen "on the inside" instead. 

Source: http://www.people.com/article/jenni...id=email-breakingnews-20150806PM-20943263-img


----------



## Livia1

MarvelGirl said:


> *Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux have made it official! *
> 
> The couple exchanged vows in front of more than 70 family members and friends on Wednesday at their Bel Air, California, home, sources confirm to PEOPLE.
> 
> Reps for the couple did not immediately comment.
> 
> For the celebration, a large wooden deck was set up in the couple's backyard, filled with cozy nooks for lounging as well as elegant seating arrangements for 74 festooned with low, casual ottomans. A raised stage on one end, and a bar on the other, flanked the intimate setup.
> 
> Several of the stars' celebrity pals reportedly attended the party, including Lisa Kudrow, Chelsea Handler and Howard Stern.
> 
> Party staffers were spotted bringing in a large cake topped with two puppet characters, and a man who appeared to be a pastor was seen arriving on the grounds, according to TMZ.
> Aniston, 45, and Theroux, 43, got engaged in August 2012 after more than a year of dating.
> 
> In June, the Cake star opened up to PEOPLE about her fiancé of almost three years.
> 
> "Justin was the best thing this decade," Aniston admits about her 40s.
> 
> She also gushed about him in July 2014, saying, "He gets better every year."
> 
> "He's just so beautiful and handsome to me," she said at a dinner honoring The Leftovers star. "He's just like a lost gem in the sand, and he's just always been there and been brilliant, and now this is just in a different light."
> 
> Theroux was equally as smitten with his longtime love, calling her "gorgeous" as he promoted his HBO series last year and admitting that their approach to marriage involved anything but cold feet. "We have hot feet," he joked.
> 
> As for Aniston's engagement ring, "I just think it's so beautiful," she told PEOPLE in June. "I've never had anything so big on my hand. But I love it because he picked it and put it into a setting and it's simple. It doesn't feel gaudy."
> 
> The Friends star added that Theroux may switch up his own chunky gold ring  which currently spells out his name  now that he's a married man.
> 
> "When we get married he will be wearing his ring. It just won't say Justin anymore," she said, adding that it may spell Jen "on the inside" instead.
> 
> Source: http://www.people.com/article/jenni...id=email-breakingnews-20150806PM-20943263-img




Cool!
Congrats to them.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It's about time, yay!!!


----------



## shiny_things

Good for them. I hope it's a long and happy marriage. they seem really suited to eachother.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm glad they kept it private
Hope we don't see photos in People


----------



## tomz_grl

Yay! Good luck to them!!!


----------



## Wildflower22

I expected them to break up because they weren't getting married and didn't seem to make it a priority once they were engaged. Congrats to them!!


----------



## Grace123

How wonderful! I can't wait to see the pictures, especially of her dress. They make a charming, beautiful couple.


----------



## sisu9

I saw Cake a few weeks ago on Netflix and thought her performance was definitely awards-worthy. 

I hope we at least see photos of her dress!


----------



## kcf68

Congats to them both!


----------



## cali1218

Congrats to them! She deserves all the happiness in the world!


----------



## GaitreeS

This makes me soooo happy!!! No more poor Jen articles.


----------



## angelcove

GaitreeS said:


> This makes me soooo happy!!! No more poor Jen articles.


I think we'll still read poor Jen stories bc she doesn't have kids! :cry:


----------



## Tamie

Yes! Congrats to them! I really want to see pictures!  I'm so happy for Jen and Justin.


----------



## Singra

Wow great news! I was beginning to think this wasn't going to happen but so glad it finally has happened for them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Congrats! I hope we see her dress too!


----------



## Swanky

Good for them


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> I'm glad they kept it private
> Hope we don't see photos in People




Well, I'm pretty sure they won't sell them to people. Not sure if people will get them through other means.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston & Justin Theroux Surprise ... We're Hitched!!*

 *        8/6/2015 7:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE



*Jennifer Aniston* and *Justin Theroux* had a surprise wedding at their Bel Air mansion last night -- telling all their celeb pals it was just a birthday party, but then did the deed, instead.
Our sources say Jen told friends she was throwing a surprise 44th bday bash for Justin. Great cover, and friends like *Howard Stern*, *Chelsea Handler*, *Sia*, *Lisa Kudrow* and *John Krasinski* showed up -- but TMZ knew something was up Wednesday afternoon when we spotted a very wedding-ish cake going into the house.
It had TWO muppet-like characters -- male and female -- on the top. If it was just a birthday party for Justin ... why have 2 people on the cake?  
Second major clue -- an actual man of the cloth! A pastor WITH bible in hand was walking into the house.





We're told a giant shed was built over the past week to hide all the furniture and party supplies -- which were set up in the backyard yesterday afternoon. Jen went to great lengths to keep everything under wraps -- we're told staffers' phones were confiscated all week, and no parking was allowed near the property. 
Mazel tov!



*

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3i452CX9r
*


----------



## Antonia

*I didn't think this would happen but I'm glad it did-good luck to them!!*


----------



## glistenpearls

the wedding party looked so beautiful, so happy for them!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, well.....they made it. Congratulations!

Perhaps the "Poor Jen" stories can finally come to an end.


----------



## littlerock

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, well.....they made it. Congratulations!
> 
> Perhaps the "Poor Jen" stories can finally come to an end.




So glad they got married.


----------



## Freckles1

angelcove said:


> I think we'll still read poor Jen stories bc she doesn't have kids! :cry:




Well, it's a little late in the game isn't it? I'm 44 and man, I'd be scared to death to have a baby now!! My eggs are OLD


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was sure it would never happen!  Good for them.  Congrats.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Congrats to them. While I understand that they want to keep it private, I hope they release a picture. I want to see what she wore!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm dying for photos!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I want to see her dress too. 

I hope the tabloids can finally leave her alone. Unfortunately, I can see their next headlines will be about divorce.


----------



## Swanky

Nah, it'll be about fertility struggles first.  Even if she's not planning on having kids.


----------



## Deco

Freckles1 said:


> Well, it's a little late in the game isn't it? I'm 44 and man, I'd be scared to death to have a baby now!! My eggs are OLD


47 here and 30 weeks pregnant with my first


----------



## Swanky

Congrats!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I doubt there will be any pics -- they never released pics when she married Brad.  I think there was one -- maybe two -- but that was it.  We never even got to see what her dress looked like (I think I remember drawings but never the actual dress or her wearing it).  Despite the opinion of many, I believe Jen likes to keep her private life private which is why this is being announced the day AFTER they got married!


----------



## Swanky

There was a pic - waist up of them (BP)


----------



## iluvmybags

It was this one -- but you really can't see her dress.  




Even after all these years, we've never seen more pics.  Thats why I'm not so sure we'll get pics of her wedding to Justin


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I am happy for them. I like Jen a great deal. She strikes me as strong, classy and approachable. She's not the best of actors but she does solid work and has excellent comedic timing. Have never heard of her being mean to anyone, which is rare.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I want to see her dress!!!! Lol

They had a long engagement, but there's no shame in waiting to get married and having a long engagement. I think they were being smart about it, to be honest.

Hell, for me, I want at least a year engagement (unless I've been with someone for 3 or so years beforehand, of course.) I know a lot of celebrities (and people in general) get married as soon as they're engaged, but marriage is a huge commitment and not to be taken lightly. It's  a shame that so many do these days. :/


Oh. And about the fertility issues. My mom was 40ish when she had my brother-- he is happy, healthy, and soooooo smart! I say he's smarter than his own good. [emoji1][emoji1] My boyfriend thinks that he is smarter than me and him combined!!! (He's not an idiot, either. Me, I'm absent minded but def not stupid).


----------



## ChanelMommy

Congrats&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Docjeun

Midge S said:


> How about that she is only in her mid-40's?
> 
> She's not a geezer, she has a health diet and money for every beauty treatment known to man. she shoudn't look anything other than great.
> 
> So help me god, if the media doesn't stop saying "She looks great _for her age!_" about every celebrity over 40 I'm gonna lose it. Woman don't enter their dotage at 40.   Ugh.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Trulyadiva said:


>


I'm gonna lose it right next to you


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nah, it'll be about fertility struggles first.  Even if she's not planning on having kids.


She must have the most watched stomach on the planet. Ugggh!


----------



## bagsforme

I don't think those muppets are her cake.  The posts are holding them up and theres room for more.  the bottom doesn't look like a cake.  They were probably an entertainment act.

I seriously doubt she is going to have kids or wants them.  She's said that in an interview before.


----------



## whimsic

GaitreeS said:


> This makes me soooo happy!!! No more poor Jen articles.



Nah, we'll get poor jen isn't happy in her marriage becaue she misses Brad.


Congrats to them!


----------



## Grace123

whimsic said:


> Nah, we'll get poor jen isn't happy in her marriage becaue she misses Brad.
> 
> 
> Congrats to them!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Even my 80+ year old Mom said last night "Yeah... but I think Brad is the one she really loved"!


----------



## summer2815

Decophile said:


> 47 here and 30 weeks pregnant with my first



Love this!  Congrats!


----------



## Freckles1

Decophile said:


> 47 here and 30 weeks pregnant with my first




Good for you!!! That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Grace123

http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-arrive-for-honeymoon-bora-bora

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux Arrive in Bora Bora For Their Exotic Honeymoon (With Some Famous Friends in Tow!)

Sorry I couldn't c&p the entire article, am on my phone.


----------



## Deco

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Congrats!!


 


summer2815 said:


> Love this!  Congrats!


 


Freckles1 said:


> Good for you!!! That's awesome!!!!!


Thank you so much!  Sorry to sidetrack Jennifer's thread.


----------



## Grace123

Decophile said:


> Thank you so much!  Sorry to sidetrack Jennifer's thread.




Seems normal to talk about babies in a JA thread. [emoji3] Many good wishes to you!


----------



## Swanky

Goodness the paps must've been far away if the photos are this pixelated!!

*The honeymoon crashers! Maid of honor Courteney Cox and more  Hollywood pals join Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux on love boat in  Bora Bora*

 Jennifer  Aniston and Justin Theroux are getting by with a little help from their  'Friends' on their nontraditional Bora Bora honeymoon.
The  couple are seen here aboard their loveboat - along with a gaggle of  their Hollywood pals, including Jen's former Friends co-star Courteney  Cox, 51, who also served as her maid of honor.
Also  seen on the boat was her Horrible Bosses co-star Jason Bateman, who  brought his wife Amanda Anka and their kids Francesca and Maple.






Joining in the  fun: Newlyweds Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux aboard a boat in Bora  Bora on Thursday; the couple have been joined by the likes of Courteney  Cox and Jason Bateman on their honeymoon





You float my boat! The couple are taking the nontraditional approach to honeymooning by inviting a pack of Hollywood pals 

Jen,  46, and Justin, who turns 44 on Monday, arrived in the South Pacific  Island of Bora Bora on Thursday, the day after they wed at their $22m  Bel-Air mansion.
The  acting couple were earlier seen flying out of Van Nuys Airport in Los  Angeles on Thursday to head to the special spot that they vacationed  this time last year to mark their two-year engagement.
They  are expected to be staying at the luxury Four Seasons resort, located  on Point Matira in Bora Bora, where a week-long stay at the island's  paradise can cost up to $1 million for couples.




I'll be there for you: Courteney starred with Jen in Friends while Jason is her Horrible Bosses co-star








Kids come too! Bateman has brought along his kids too, so it's not just an adults only trip

It's thought that the post-marriage break will tie in with Justin's 44th birthday, which they're due to celebrate on August 10.
It  may also serve as a follow up to the batchelor party that was thrown by  Jimmy Kimmel for Justin at his very own 'barn bar' located at his West  Hollywood home in the time before their wedding. 
Jennifer  and Justin have been known in the past to enjoy holidays with friends  in Mexico, where they own a home in Cabo San Lucas.




Honeymoon ready: Jen and Justin were also pictured on dry land at their honeymoon destination 






    Getaway: Justin and Jennifer flew o,ut of Van Nuys Airport in Los Angeles on Wednesday night


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...heroux-Bora-Bora-honeymoon.html#ixzz3iALqu7TJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> I don't think those muppets are her cake.  The posts are holding them up and theres room for more.  the bottom doesn't look like a cake.  They were probably an entertainment act.
> 
> I seriously doubt she is going to have kids or wants them.  She's said that in an interview before.



I always think she's full of ish whenever I hear her say that...not that I feel that way because shes a woman because I certainly have no desire to have kids but it never seems genuine when she makes those statements. She wanted them when she was with Brad then didn't then did..who knows.


----------



## Swanky

Who knows is right. . .  it's so personal and no one's business.  Lives change so our parenting plans must as well.


----------



## berrydiva

Yeah definitely. I've had many convo back and forth with the SO on the subject so I totally can respect and empathize with her perspective. I just don't feel like she's genuine either way...not that it's anyone's business. I almost feel like she has a strong feeling towards one side but knows that people take such issue with women who proclaim they don't want kids or that people will be relentless if she says she wants one but it doesn't/can't happen. One thing for sure, people don't leave her alone about it regardless.

I don't think there's anything wrong with saying you're unsure or you want kids or you don't want kids. It's sad that she's scrutinized so much and constantly on baby bump watch.


----------



## ChanelMommy

So happy for her!


----------



## Stansy

She didn't invite her mother to be at her wedding. They seem to still have serious differences. No judgement here!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Stansy said:


> She didn't invite her mother to be at her wedding. They seem to still have serious differences. No judgement here!



Her poor mom.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Her poor mom.



Her Mom is toxic to her. Jen has said many times.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/wa/a/29209904/jennifer-aniston-s-mum-not-at-her-wedding/


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn't have either.


----------



## schadenfreude

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wouldn't have either.



Me either! There is no "poor mom" here. She dug her own grave.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hmm, I dunno. I feel differently. I love my mom to death and we don't even live on the same continent and haven't for years but we still talk regularly and she's the funniest, sweetest and still really supportive. 

She's not going to be around forever, just like Jen's mom. Perhaps Jen can forgive and forget while she still has the chance. Not sure what might be stopping her, hasn't it been years now?


----------



## Swanky

Her mom sold her out.  I doubt her mom has exactly came crawling back . . .

As a mother I'd NEVER do that to my child.  If I did, I wouldn't expect to be included in her biggest life events, shame on her.


----------



## shiny_things

I think people have a misguided sense that you must be loyal and keep trying to love your family. The reality is they are only your family by chance and not everyone is blessed with a good one. If they are toxic to you and make your life worse for being in it, then it's only right to cut them out. Just like you would anyone else who gives you that sort of misery.

Just because someone is family does not mean they will love you, treat you well or respect you in any way. It just causes more heartbreak to keep pursuing something the other person will never give you.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ok.


----------



## scarlet555

If you are estranged from your parent(s), there is no reason to invite them.  For most people, it is hard to understand unless it happens to them.  Some parents/adults are very self absorbed through out their  whole life and dont understand their children or what their children go through.  Maybe Jennifer not inviting her mother is healthy for her.  I am almost sure if her mother had shown change, Jennifer would have invited her.  But her mother writing a whole book about her own struggle with Jennifer...  it's hard to forgive.  Writing a book is a long process and Nancy would have had  plenty of introspect to realize her folly, but it went into publication.  Her side of the story?! Not all mothers are saints... even if yours is.


----------



## Staci_W

shiny_things said:


> I think people have a misguided sense that you must be loyal and keep trying to love your family. The reality is they are only your family by chance and not everyone is blessed with a good one. If they are toxic to you and make your life worse for being in it, then it's only right to cut them out. Just like you would anyone else who gives you that sort of misery.
> 
> Just because someone is family does not mean they will love you, treat you well or respect you in any way. It just causes more heartbreak to keep pursuing something the other person will never give you.



This. Some people, the ones who got the good families, will never be able to understand it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

scarlet555 said:


> Not all mothers are saints... even if yours is.



She isn't a saint, certainly. But she's been good to us.


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer can't say the same.


----------



## Flawn08

shiny_things said:


> I think people have a misguided sense that you must be loyal and keep trying to love your family. The reality is they are only your family by chance and not everyone is blessed with a good one. If they are toxic to you and make your life worse for being in it, then it's only right to cut them out. Just like you would anyone else who gives you that sort of misery.
> 
> Just because someone is family does not mean they will love you, treat you well or respect you in any way. It just causes more heartbreak to keep pursuing something the other person will never give you.



This.
Those who came from happy family would nvr undertand the struggle. It is important to surround yourself with positive influence and eliminate negativity.


----------



## Crystalina

All I can say is that my own mother didn't come to my wedding. I feel for Jennifer and my heart goes out to her. 

Some of us have very difficult mother-daughter relationships that can be very hard for others to understand. [emoji20]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

shiny_things said:


> *I think people have a misguided sense that you must be loyal and keep trying to love your family. The reality is they are only your family by chance and not everyone is blessed with a good one. *If they are toxic to you and make your life worse for being in it, then it's only right to cut them out. Just like you would anyone else who gives you that sort of misery.
> 
> Just because someone is family does not mean they will love you, treat you well or respect you in any way. It just causes more heartbreak to keep pursuing something the other person will never give you.



I thought about this bolded part in particular, and I fully agree. They say you can choose your friends and your partner, but not your family. I admit a toxic family member is something I cannot relate to, and have no experience with it. But I can see that others may have made experiences which are irreconcilable.


----------



## ByeKitty

It's sad when mothers and daughters can't get along. I sometimes wonder what the cause is - is there a problem in either one's personality, or are both good, functional people that just can't get along? I'm just genuinely curious as to how things like this can happen. I know that I've had serious fights with family members but when it really comes down to it the love is pretty much unconditional.


----------



## Swanky

Some people are just not functional.  Some moms are addicts and have ruined relationships w/ everyone.  Others, like Jen's, are highly critical and mean and destroy the relationship.
There's a lot of reasons I think.
Look at Jon Voight and AJ, Bethenny Frankel and her mom, Drew Barrymore, etc. . .


----------



## Encore Hermes

Her mother would probably spoil it by sell info before, during, honeymoon location to the tabs
She did write a tell all book about their relationship


----------



## Crystalina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Some people are just not functional.  Some moms are addicts and have ruined relationships w/ everyone.  Others, like Jen's, are highly critical and mean and destroy the relationship.
> There's a lot of reasons I think.
> Look at Jon Voight and AJ, Bethenny Frankel and her mom, Drew Barrymore, etc. . .




That's exactly right!

My own mother was extremely critical and controlling, yet distant and non-affectionate.

I remember leaving for school in the morning and saying to her, "today I'm going to tell you I love you first, and tomorrow i'd like you to tell that to me." I was only in second or third grade and I still distinctly remember this.


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Some people are just not functional.  Some moms are addicts and have ruined relationships w/ everyone.  Others, like Jen's, are highly critical and mean and destroy the relationship.
> There's a lot of reasons I think.
> Look at Jon Voight and AJ, Bethenny Frankel and her mom, Drew Barrymore, etc. . .



Oh for sure there are many ways in which relationships can be ruined! Though with parents (in the event they were your caretakers obviously), I believe there is a rather high treshold... It obviously differs for everyone, but I believe it takes a lot more to break contact with parents and siblings than it does with friends/acquaintances or distant family. There has to be one or a series of dysfunctional or even traumatic events. Hard for me to wrap my head around.


----------



## scarlet555

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She isn't a saint, certainly. But she's been good to us.



Babydoll I was not referring to your mother, at all. I was generally speaking.  It was NOT directed to you.


----------



## shiny_things

I am lucky enough to have a good family, but I see far too many that don't in my line of work. You honestly wouldn't believe how emotionaally cruel some parents can be. It astounds me why they even had children.


----------



## sisu9

Is anyone else shocked that they didn't go to good 'ol Mexico for their honeymoon!!!!??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I think this is the first I've heard of Jennifer Aniston vacationing somewhere else besides Mexico. Hahaaa [emoji12]


----------



## Alexenjie

sisu9 said:


> Is anyone else shocked that they didn't go to good 'ol Mexico for their honeymoon!!!!??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I think this is the first I've heard of Jennifer Aniston vacationing somewhere else besides Mexico. Hahaaa [emoji12]


 
I wasn't shocked, just happy that they decided to honeymoon someplace special, a place I have always dreamed of visiting. 

I understand completely Jen's choice not to have her mom at her wedding. There are some people who have horrible original parents and family. It's not something I think anyone should judge, about who people choose as their adult family. At least as adults we get to make the choices. 

I'm glad this long engagement ended in marriage. A lot of times it seems like people don't want to admit that they don't want marriage, don't believe in it or don't believe it is right for them. So there is this endless engagement that doesn't make sense to me. In this day and age, we don't have to get married, we don't have to get fake engaged, but celebrities have different pressures and the expectations for them seem higher than for regular people. I don't envy them that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bora Bora is fabulous. Great diving. I backpacked around French Polynesia for a month then later went on my honeymoon there.

Bora Bora is very overcrowded with hotels though. Moorea is far more exciting and picturesque with half the crowd. Out of the two I'd choose Moorea.

Re: her mother. You aren't required to use your wedding day to build bridges nor have people there who make you feel uncomfortable or "less". My husband and I excluded a trouble making Aunt of mine for the same reason.

No Ma'am, not today. Not on our day.


----------



## scarlet555

Just wondering does hollywood usually bring all their friends along to their honeymoon?  Is that typical?


----------



## bisousx

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hmm, I dunno. I feel differently. I love my mom to death and we don't even live on the same continent and haven't for years but we still talk regularly and she's the funniest, sweetest and still really supportive.
> 
> She's not going to be around forever, just like Jen's mom. Perhaps Jen can forgive and forget while she still has the chance. Not sure what might be stopping her, hasn't it been years now?



You probably can't empathize because you love your mom and she loves you. And lucky you, seriously. For those who have toxic, dramatic, hateful mothers, it's just best to not invite negativity into your life. You can forgive
Someone for their actions without allowing yourself to be an emotional punching bag over and over.


----------



## tanya devi

^this...Sometimes a daughter can only take so much and the hardest part is the guilt we feel because of the truly beautiful mother/daughter relationships so common and apparent all around us. Sometimes the only healthy road a daughter can travel is the one where we muster the strength and courage to say thank you, I love you, good bye. 
So happy for those of you with healthy, loving, supportive mothers&#128149; you are truly blessed and lucky...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought she and her mom had repaired it a bit. Maybe not a total reconciliation but they are no longer estranged. I think she had some health problems in the last few years.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's tried to make some amends.  But I don't see how she could fully come back from that kind of upbringing then her writing a book about her.  I wouldn't invite her either.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I agree with all the posters that said sometimes you have to sever ties for your own sanity. My mom and are are very different and she can drive me insane at times but we are close. However, I have an aunt and cousin who are very deceptive and capable of truly horrible behaviour who I have had to cut out my life completely. I have nothing to do with  them and it makes my life much better and more peaceful. I don't know what Jen's mum did to her other than she was very critical of her looks growing up. As somebody who also experienced that, I know how damaging it is and I completely understand her decision. The fact that her mom belittled her looks and then the media as well when she and Brad broke up is proof to me that she is a very strong, well-adjusted woman. I think anybody else would have had seriously off the deep end from being subjected to this


----------



## Swanky

Here's an article about it, it's old so unfortunately it talks about BP in it too. . . we can ignore that.


*Jen's bitter rift with her mother*

by ALISON BOSHOFF, Daily Mail
With a beautiful face, Brad Pitt as a husband and a lucrative contract with Friends, she would appear to be the woman with everything. 
But in an extraordinary interview, Jennifer Aniston claims that she has just had the hardest year of her life. 
The 31-year-old actress tells the May edition of Vanity Fair magazine that she has been dogged by 'low self-esteem' and 'a sense of shame'. 
She puts much of the turmoil in her life down to the bitter rift with her mother, Nancy, a former model, adding: 'This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom.' 
The pair have not spoken in four years and the actress snubbed her mother by not inviting her to her wedding on a Malibu clifftop last year, which she described as a 'tortuous decision'. 
Of her years growing up with her mother, she recalled: 'I don't know if I would have known how beautiful she was if she wasn't always pointing out how unbeautiful I was.' 
Her mother brought her up alone after her actor father John walked out on the family when Jennifer was nine. 
But in recent years the actress and her father have been reconciled. 
She added: 'That's the irony. My father and I are friends and my mother and I don't speak. It's a bummer. I miss her. You just want to share it. 
'But this is a necessary break we need to take. Let it heal. This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom. I'm still trying to understand those years of my life and figure out what's real. As an adult, I can't blame my parents any more.' 
They fell out when her mother gave a television interview about their relationship in 1996. 
Miss Aniston called her afterwards in a rage and allegedly told her: 'I'll never forgive you. Never.' 
Her mother later wrote a revealing book about their problems, absolving herself from blame. 
Miss Aniston, who cried as she discussed the relationship breakdown, said: 'I still can't believe I got married and my mother has never met this person I married. I never would have believed it, when I was 17, if you had told me that would happen.' 
She went on to tell Vanity Fair that her marriage to Pitt was helping them both to 'get rid of that piece of **** feeling we carry in ourselves'. 
She added: 'This has been the hardest year of my life, as well as the best year of my life. The period after my wedding was extremely intense, for a lot of reasons. 
'This was the year when I took the deepest look inward that I ever had and asked a lot of questions for the first time. 
'There's been a real internal overhaul, about family, work, everything. Marriage brings up all the things I pushed to the back burner - the fears, the mistrust, the doubts, the insecurities. It's like opening Pandora's box. Every question comes out.'

She described how half of the time she feels like an insecure teenage girl and complains that the media spotlight feeds on women's low self-esteem. 
Insecurities over her looks appear to prey on her mind. 'I think I'm just starting to feel I can stop apologising to the world - to myself, my family, to my friends, to the world, and live in my body and be okay with that,' she said. 
She even hates her hair-style, which she had cut from the much-copied long layers into a shorter bob in October. 
'I did it mainly to relieve me of the bondage of self,' she said. 'It was the right time to do it - shed the skin - but I couldn't hate it more. 
'It's just not me. I hide behind my hair, it's my shield. I'm taking every horse vitamin there is to make it grow faster - blue-green algae, you name it.' 




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-35482/Jens-bitter-rift-mother.html#ixzz3iKVYm76g


----------



## NYC Chicky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-rift-mother-Nancy-Dow-hospital-bedside.html

From 2013


----------



## DaisyM

That's a tortured soul talking. Since it's been a number of years since then, I hope she's found peace.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Here's an article about it, it's old so unfortunately it talks about BP in it too. . . we can ignore that.
> 
> 
> *Jen's bitter rift with her mother*
> 
> by ALISON BOSHOFF, Daily Mail
> With a beautiful face, Brad Pitt as a husband and a lucrative contract with Friends, she would appear to be the woman with everything.
> But in an extraordinary interview, Jennifer Aniston claims that she has just had the hardest year of her life.
> The 31-year-old actress tells the May edition of Vanity Fair magazine that she has been dogged by 'low self-esteem' and 'a sense of shame'.
> She puts much of the turmoil in her life down to the bitter rift with her mother, Nancy, a former model, adding: 'This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom.'
> The pair have not spoken in four years and the actress snubbed her mother by not inviting her to her wedding on a Malibu clifftop last year, which she described as a 'tortuous decision'.
> Of her years growing up with her mother, she recalled: 'I don't know if I would have known how beautiful she was if she wasn't always pointing out how unbeautiful I was.'
> Her mother brought her up alone after her actor father John walked out on the family when Jennifer was nine.
> But in recent years the actress and her father have been reconciled.
> She added: 'That's the irony. My father and I are friends and my mother and I don't speak. It's a bummer. I miss her. You just want to share it.
> 'But this is a necessary break we need to take. Let it heal. This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom. I'm still trying to understand those years of my life and figure out what's real. As an adult, I can't blame my parents any more.'
> They fell out when her mother gave a television interview about their relationship in 1996.
> Miss Aniston called her afterwards in a rage and allegedly told her: 'I'll never forgive you. Never.'
> Her mother later wrote a revealing book about their problems, absolving herself from blame.
> Miss Aniston, who cried as she discussed the relationship breakdown, said: 'I still can't believe I got married and my mother has never met this person I married. I never would have believed it, when I was 17, if you had told me that would happen.'
> She went on to tell Vanity Fair that her marriage to Pitt was helping them both to 'get rid of that piece of **** feeling we carry in ourselves'.
> She added: 'This has been the hardest year of my life, as well as the best year of my life. The period after my wedding was extremely intense, for a lot of reasons.
> 'This was the year when I took the deepest look inward that I ever had and asked a lot of questions for the first time.
> 'There's been a real internal overhaul, about family, work, everything. Marriage brings up all the things I pushed to the back burner - the fears, the mistrust, the doubts, the insecurities. It's like opening Pandora's box. Every question comes out.'
> 
> She described how half of the time she feels like an insecure teenage girl and complains that the media spotlight feeds on women's low self-esteem.
> Insecurities over her looks appear to prey on her mind. 'I think I'm just starting to feel I can stop apologising to the world - to myself, my family, to my friends, to the world, and live in my body and be okay with that,' she said.
> She even hates her hair-style, which she had cut from the much-copied long layers into a shorter bob in October.
> 'I did it mainly to relieve me of the bondage of self,' she said. 'It was the right time to do it - shed the skin - but I couldn't hate it more.
> 'It's just not me. I hide behind my hair, it's my shield. I'm taking every horse vitamin there is to make it grow faster - blue-green algae, you name it.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-35482/Jens-bitter-rift-mother.html#ixzz3iKVYm76g


Thanks for the link. You know, this makes me dislike Brad even more. Because everything surrounding his cheating on her would have played right into these hang-ups and insecurities Jen had. I feel like giving her a hug.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NYC Chicky said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-rift-mother-Nancy-Dow-hospital-bedside.html
> 
> From 2013


I remember reading that story. Thing is, I don't even find her mom to be that beautiful. I think Jennifer is very pretty and has an interesting face that makes you want to talk to her, as opposed a woman who is pretty but you only want to look at her. Does that make any sense?


----------



## fashion16

shiny_things said:


> I think people have a misguided sense that you must be loyal and keep trying to love your family. The reality is they are only your family by chance and not everyone is blessed with a good one. If they are toxic to you and make your life worse for being in it, then it's only right to cut them out. Just like you would anyone else who gives you that sort of misery.
> 
> Just because someone is family does not mean they will love you, treat you well or respect you in any way. It just causes more heartbreak to keep pursuing something the other person will never give you.




Best post I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Grace123

Thingofbeauty said:


> Thanks for the link. You know, this makes me dislike Brad even more. Because everything surrounding his cheating on her would have played right into these hang-ups and insecurities Jen had. I feel like giving her a hug.




Obviously, at the time of the cheating, Brad still had some huge issues. Hopefully, he grew up and worked some of them out.


----------



## Swanky

Awww, I love me girlfriends!

*I'll Be There for You! Courteney Cox 'Last Guest to Leave' Jennifer Aniston's Wedding (at 3 a.m.!)*







   Jennifer Aniston (left) and Courteney Cox
                             Angela Weiss/Getty
   By Michelle Tauber and Mary Green
                          updated                 08/08/2015 AT 06:15 PM EDT             
*&#8226;*originally published             08/06/2015 AT 05:30 PM EDT             

  They have been there for each other since the beginning of _Friends_, and when the time came for Jennifer Aniston to tie the knot with Justin Theroux, her close pal Courteney Cox was by her side. 

Although Cox, 51, was not among the unsuspecting guests  photographed arriving at the couple's Bel Air mansion on Wednesday,  PEOPLE can confirmed that not only did she serve as Aniston's maid of  honor &#8211; she also closed out the night with the bride and groom! 

"The last guest to leave was Courteney," says an observer. "She left right after Ellen DeGeneres and Jimmy Kimmel. She left around 3 a.m. At 2 a.m. they still had the music pretty loud." 

Of course, Cox and Aniston have shared a long and close friendship, beginning in 1994 with their costarring roles on NBC's _Friends_ &#8211; the decade-long smash series that bonded them for life. 





Wedding scene
 AKM-GSI

Cox, who is engaged to Irish rocker Johnny McDaid, and Aniston, 46, have often proven to be each other's biggest fans. 

Last July, Cox attended a dinner hosted by _Details_ in Theroux's honor, where the actress called her friend's fiancé "so handsome and cool." ​
In 2013, Cox joined Aniston and Theroux on one of their many sizzling trips to Los Cabos, Mexico. 

And after Cox's engagement last July, she celebrated with a "girls' dinner" joined by Aniston and their fellow _Friends_ friend, Lisa Kudrow, who also attended Aniston's wedding.  

http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-wedding-courteney-coxhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Courtney looks good


----------



## ByeKitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> Thanks for the link. You know, this makes me dislike Brad even more. Because everything surrounding his cheating on her would have played right into these hang-ups and insecurities Jen had. I feel like giving her a hug.



Aww yes, but it's good to know that she's now in a better place, with a man that I assume is a nice guy. People are very resilient.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's so nice that her and Courtney are still best friends and that they're still friends with Lisa too. How many Hollywood friendships last over twenty years?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's so nice that her and Courtney are still best friends and that they're still friends with Lisa too. How many Hollywood friendships last over twenty years?


Says a great deal about these 3 ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

I figured they would all remain close after the salary pact they made...


----------



## janie2002

I do love that they seem to have each others backs. I enjoyed when Jen popped up int Courtneys show Dirt and and the Cougar one.


----------



## knasarae

Thingofbeauty said:


> I remember reading that story. Thing is, I don't even find her mom to be that beautiful. I think Jennifer is very pretty and has an interesting face that makes you want to talk to her, as opposed a woman who is pretty but you only want to look at her. Does that make any sense?



I've had that conversation with many people  Jen is what I'd call striking as opposed to beautiful.  I prefer striking myself, over the typical "standard beauty".


----------



## Grace123

I've asked a few guy friends, and my husband what they think of JA and every single one thinks she's the hottest woman on two legs. 

Weird?! I think she's extremely attractive, with an amazing figure and I'd kill for her legs, but an object of men's lust????? I don't get that. 

But then men are weird in general.


----------



## minimom

My husband finds her very attractive, too.   I think her appeal is also maybe a low maintenance look.     She looks great in jeans and a T-shirt or glammed up.   She looks effortless.       I will add that he sees nothing in Angelina Jolie.   He says she is too severe looking, which I take to mean as too thin.


----------



## littlerock

She's girl next door look. A lot of guys love that and prefer it over, say, an "exoctic" beauty type..


----------



## usmcwifey

Grace123 said:


> I've asked a few guy friends, and my husband what they think of JA and every single one thinks she's the hottest woman on two legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird?! I think she's extremely attractive, with an amazing figure and I'd kill for her legs, but an object of men's lust????? I don't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> But then men are weird in general.




Yeah my DH says the same stuff followed by "but not more than you of course" (eye roll) [emoji19] haha I don't know what it is? She does seem to be getting better with age I'll say that! I hope I look like that too when I'm older.... [emoji16]


----------



## bag-mania

littlerock said:


> She's girl next door look. A lot of guys love that and prefer it over, say, an "exoctic" beauty type..



This. She looks like she would be approachable and fun. She doesn't give off that high maintenance, ice queen vibe that some beautiful stars have.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-mania said:


> This. She looks like she would be approachable and fun. She doesn't give off that high maintenance, ice queen vibe that some beautiful stars have.


She looks like she hasn't lost touch with reality and will actually strike up a conversation with a stranger.


----------



## lizmil

For some odd reason, I think she's phoney and I can't stand her. Go figure. Completely irrational.  I think it was from an interview I read with her years ago where she said to get thin she only ate the shells of bagels, scooped out the insides. That hit me as so wasteful.

And she advertises Aveno, right. You know she doesn't use stuff from Walgreens.  Ellen probably doesn't wear Cover Girl either, but it seems she might.

I did like JA in Bruce Almighty tho.  Weird.


----------



## Swanky

I do that with my bagels, lol! I'd never heard she does it. . .  I can't afford any extra carbs


----------



## lizmil

Well, I'll forgive you Swanky, .....


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> For some odd reason, I think she's phoney and I can't stand her. Go figure. Completely irrational.  I think it was from an interview I read with her years ago where she said to get thin she only ate the shells of bagels, scooped out the insides. That hit me as so wasteful.



She told Oprah she employs two full time chefs.  Anyone else see that interview? She gets daily massages too, which is why I don't understand her need to go on her annual Mexico trips because she has a chef and daily messages there too.  (Howard Stern talked about their Mexico trips.)


----------



## lizmil

Well I guess she is low-maintenance then, lol.


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> Well I guess she is low-maintenance then, lol.



Pampered.  But something tells me the new hubby loves being pampered too. He's very metrosexual, the eyebrows and smooth, glowing skin give it away.  lol


----------



## lizmil

Maybe they can flip quarters for who gets the massage first.


----------



## Stansy

Good for them. If they can afford it, why not enjoy it?


----------



## Swanky

Agreed. 
But she told Oprah....? That must've been many years ago, before Justin.  I'd love to have a chef too, but I'm sure a lot has changed in so many years.  
I'm sure most celebs have chefs, we know most have nannies when they have kids.


----------



## Carson123

Stansy said:


> Good for them. If they can afford it, why not enjoy it?




+1 I mean what else are you going to do with all that money?


----------



## bisousx

lizmil said:


> For some odd reason, I think she's phoney and I can't stand her. Go figure. Completely irrational.  I think it was from an interview I read with her years ago where she said to get thin she only ate the shells of bagels, scooped out the insides. That hit me as so wasteful.
> 
> And she advertises Aveno, right. You know she doesn't use stuff from Walgreens.  Ellen probably doesn't wear Cover Girl either, but it seems she might.
> 
> I did like JA in Bruce Almighty tho.  Weird.



I won't knock her for spending her hard earned money as she wishes.

But you are right, she is not the approachable, low maintenance person that people think she is. Her ex roommate did an interview a few years back, talked about how JA was social climbing and turned her back on anyone who wasn't famous. And she was neurotically obsessed with being thin, encouraging her roommate to take drastic measures to lose weight so she could fit in.

I've had a few friends move to Hollywood and changed completely once they had a bit of success, so I know her type very well.


----------



## kcf68

My husband thinks Jennifer is way sexier than  Angelina!  He likes the natural looking girls!


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> Pampered.  But something tells me the new hubby loves being pampered too. He's very metrosexual, the eyebrows and smooth, glowing skin give it away.  lol



OMG, I am strangely fascinated by his eyebrows!


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> I won't knock her for spending her hard earned money as she wishes.
> 
> But you are right, she is not the approachable, low maintenance person that people think she is. Her ex roommate did an interview a few years back, talked about how JA was social climbing and turned her back on anyone who wasn't famous. And she was neurotically obsessed with being thin, encouraging her roommate to take drastic measures to lose weight so she could fit in.
> 
> I've had a few friends move to Hollywood and changed completely once they had a bit of success, so I know her type very well.


I wouldn't be surprised if she's a bit obsessive about her weight since she said early in her career she was told to lose weight. I think she was maybe 130 and probably lost 20 lbs.  Plus she had a mother who was always telling her she wasn't pretty.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think only very few actors can afford to be unconcerned about their weight. Jen is expected to look a certain way - girl next door, fit and sunny etc both on and off the screen. I have no doubt she works hard to keep that look but her approach to me seems reasonable and she doesn't seem like she's starving herself to achieve it. She could be a raging b!tch but I've never heard anything bad about her. My admiration of her stems largely from how she handled the circumstances of her divorce and the public scorn that was heaped on top of the loss and betrayal. She was and continues to be all class.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I won't knock her for spending her hard earned money as she wishes.
> 
> But you are right, she is not the approachable, low maintenance person that people think she is. Her ex roommate did an interview a few years back, talked about how JA was social climbing and turned her back on anyone who wasn't famous. And she was neurotically obsessed with being thin, encouraging her roommate to take drastic measures to lose weight so she could fit in.
> 
> I've had a few friends move to Hollywood and changed completely once they had a bit of success, so I know her type very well.



I remember that interview!  The roommate helped her at the beginning, but when JA became successful, she didn't reciprocate and dropped her.

That was the first time I read she had electrolysis on her forehead and really raised her hairline.  The roommate spilled the beans.


----------



## Wildflower22

I just asked my husband who is sexier- Jennifer or Angelina? Without a beat, he said, "Jennifer because she's funny." Then I probed him why, and he said because she has pretty hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't guess the comparison between these two will ever stop, huh?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Isn't it funny what you remember from celeb interviews?

I always remember an article where Martha Stewart said she recommended having a different set of washer / dryer for your whites and your colors, and that struck me as the most glamorous extravagance ever!


----------



## shiny_things

I don't know a single guy who doesn't find her sexy. I think if I were gay, I'd be into someone like her.


----------



## Swanky

We're believing a roommate from what? 20-30 years ago that isn't a bit bitter about not making it?


----------



## Alexenjie

I think it's odd there is ever a comparison between Jennifer and Angelina, they are opposites to me. If people are attracted to girl next door, blonde, athletic, California girl type beauty, Jennifer fits it to a t. If someone goes for tall, thin, pale skinned brunettes with exotic beauty, then Angelina would be perfect. 

Each appears to have a personality that fits their looks and that adds to their completely different appeal to people. 

One last thing, if every famous celebrity stopped to talk and be friendly to all of their fans every day, they would never get anywhere in life, even to the grocery store. So some of the coldness and selfishness or whatever that appears after they are well known is totally necessary in my opinion.


----------



## Singra

I always thought them being opposites was one of the big reasons for the comparisons. They got sorted into these sort of archetypal categories... the sunny, light, natural, approachable girl next door vs the dark, complicated, damaged seductress... It made for a marketable and easily digestible media narrative. 

Supporting team Aniston vs Team Jolie felt like a personality litmus test for a while, like which one you prefer was supposed to reveal something about your personality. I guess it's the thing that makes boy bands so marketable...  like who's your favourite beatle? 

Okay I'm babbling now but you know what I'm trying to say... it's the archetypal thing or something... blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn't it funny what you remember from celeb interviews?
> 
> I always remember an article where Martha Stewart said she recommended having a different set of washer / dryer for your whites and your colors, and that struck me as the most glamorous extravagance ever!



That is an extravagance! And yes, certain things stick for some reason.

 I also remember Brad answering Oprah (different interview) when she asked what JA must think being married to Brad Pitt, which was a totally stupid question, what does Jen think knowing she's married to _the_ Brad Pitt&#8230; anyway, he said, "Oh, she's so over me." 

The comment stuck in my head forever, because even at the time it was odd, although O thought he meant that he was just a husband not a movie star to his wife.  But O never got the subtlety.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I personally never saw brad Pitt and Jennifer as a good fit. They seemed on two different wavelengths to me. So it wasn't a shock when they split IMO. Justin seems a much better fit for her. 

I don't think Angelina is horrible. She was younger and did some weird things. But now she does do a lot of humanitarian work.


----------



## Swanky

Back on the Aniston>Pitt>Jolie merry go round. . .


----------



## DC-Cutie

**face palm**


----------



## lulu212121

Every. Time.


----------



## gazoo

Anyhoo, I'm happy she's married Justin.  He seems a perfect fit for her.


----------



## White Orchid

kcf68 said:


> My husband thinks Jennifer is way sexier than  Angelina!  He likes the natural looking girls!


Umm..Natural looking?   Has your hubby seen her before pix?  Granted she does exude that "natural" look now with the tan, sun-kissed hair and so on but she's hardly a natural beauty by any stretch.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh boy


----------



## scarlet555

White Orchid said:


> Umm..Natural looking?   Has your hubby seen her before pix?  Granted she does exude that "natural" look now with the tan, sun-kissed hair and so on but she's hardly a natural beauty by any stretch.



Her make up looks natural, effortless, I think thats the look she's going for.  And she does a pretty good job at it.  A lot of actress have plastic surgery, I'm glad she doesnt look like a cat of sort.


----------



## Grace123

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn't it funny what you remember from celeb interviews?
> 
> I always remember an article where Martha Stewart said she recommended having a different set of washer / dryer for your whites and your colors, and that struck me as the most glamorous extravagance ever!



See, this is why Martha's my woman. Who else would think of having a couple sets of washers and dryers? I remember watching her show once and she said, "There is NO excuse for not making your own pizza dough." I've never forgotten it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

kcf68 said:


> My husband thinks Jennifer is way sexier than  Angelina!  He likes the natural looking girls!



I SO agree with him!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Roll-up, roll-up! *it's the Aniston-Jolie merry-go-round! 
Tickets $5 a ride or alternatively we'll bargain with your sanity. 
Roll-up, roll-up!


----------



## Swanky

I swear. . . .


----------



## gazoo

I can't fault her for changing and grooming herself differently.  Most of us color our hair, change our make up techniques, tan or don't tan anymore, change our choices of fashions. Our hair might have been frizzy before but now we know how to smooth it, flat iron it, and we look totally different.  It's all "unnatural", so I wouldn't say she's unnatural in that sense.  Yeah she reshaped her body through diet and exercise and maybe has had tweaks, has changed her hair up, but she still looks like Jennifer Aniston from 20 years ago.  Not like some celebrities (Kim K & Nicole Kidman to name two), that have altered themselves to the point that they look unrecognizable.  She seems approachable and self deprecating, with the bonus of having a killer body, so she's sexy to me, and to my DH.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jennifer seems like someone I would want to be friends with.
For whatever it's worth, I could never figure out what either one of them saw in Brad Pitt. 
Not then, not now, not ever.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Jennifer seems like someone I would want to be friends with.
> For whatever it's worth, I could never figure out what either one of them saw in Brad Pitt.
> Not then, not now, not ever.


Same here! No personality and while I can concede he's attractive, he does nothing for me. He really just seems to morph into whomever he is with.


----------



## CeeJay

Brad was good looking before, now?  Meh IMO


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> Same here! No personality and while I can concede he's attractive, he does nothing for me. He really just seems to morph into whomever he is with.


He is so over rated and always has been, guess he was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## ByeKitty

Joining the Aniston/Jolie comparisons...I think they may have similar natures. They both seem like nice, humble people on-screen and in interviews, but you know from other accounts that there's a side of crazy, and boundless, burning ambition in both of them.

In terms of looks they're not comparable IMO.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> Joining the Aniston/Jolie comparisons...I think they may have similar natures. They both seem like nice, humble people on-screen and in interviews, but you know from other accounts that there's a side of crazy, and boundless, burning ambition in both of them.
> 
> In terms of looks they're not comparable IMO.


I hate to speak about AJ in this in Jen's thread but I disagree, Bye Kitty. AJ has never come across as humble or nice to me. When she was younger she came across as slightly off but not in a dangerous way. Now she's sort of gone under the radar - thank God. I also have the sense that Jen is aware that she had issues and sort to get help and work through them. She had issues with her mom but for years sort to work through them with her mom and when that didn't work, dealt with  those issues on her own. She has been vocal about her insecurities and what she has done to improve herself. All of AJ's discussions about her issues have been who did her wrong, mainly, her problems with her dad and how he failed her. Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't recall any interviews she's given about trying to reach out to her dad or working through her issues herself. 

Likewise, I've always seen a major red flag in the fact that she responded to the accusations of adultery with Brad by saying her dad cheated on her mom and it nearly destroyed her mother so she could never do that to another woman, yet she has a history of cheating with men who were involved with others. 

I really wish the comparison between the two would end though. As somebody said before, they are very different women and this triangle went on for too long and was drummed up to sell magazines. We the public deserve better


----------



## anitalilac

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Roll-up, roll-up! *it's the Aniston-Jolie merry-go-round!
> Tickets $5 a ride or alternatively we'll bargain with your sanity.
> Roll-up, roll-up!



Hahaha! Good one! 

Sigh..I came here to enjoy stories and pics about JA...not still hearing about Her and Angelina Jolie...


----------



## ByeKitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> I hate to speak about AJ in this in Jen's thread but I disagree, Bye Kitty. AJ has never come across as humble or nice to me. When she was younger she came across as slightly off but not in a dangerous way. Now she's sort of gone under the radar - thank God. I also have the sense that Jen is aware that she had issues and sort to get help and work through them. She had issues with her mom but for years sort to work through them with her mom and when that didn't work, dealt with  those issues on her own. She has been vocal about her insecurities and what she has done to improve herself. All of AJ's discussions about her issues have been who did her wrong, mainly, her problems with her dad and how he failed her. Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't recall any interviews she's given about trying to reach out to her dad or working through her issues herself.
> 
> Likewise, I've always seen a major red flag in the fact that she responded to the accusations of adultery with Brad by saying her dad cheated on her mom and it nearly destroyed her mother so she could never do that to another woman, yet she has a history of cheating with men who were involved with others.
> 
> I really wish the comparison between the two would end though. As somebody said before, they are very different women and this triangle went on for too long and was drummed up to sell magazines. We the public deserve better



ITA with your last sentiments!! On the rest, I don't know. I like AJ, but she seems like the opposite of easy-going. She's struggled a lot with mental issues, depression and the like, and seems to have a...well, unconventional personality. I don't know much about JA, but there have been several people that have experienced her who have painted pictures that do not correspond with the sweet girl next door thing, that kind of comes across as an act to me. Also, as I understood AJ has made efforts to reconcile with her dad...she just didn't comment on it in interviews. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Grace123

I just want to see Jen's wedding dress. That's all.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> ITA with your last sentiments!! On the rest, I don't know. I like AJ, but she seems like the opposite of easy-going. She's struggled a lot with mental issues, depression and the like, and seems to have a...well, unconventional personality. I don't know much about JA, but there have been several people that have experienced her who have painted pictures that do not correspond with the sweet girl next door thing, that kind of comes across as an act to me. Also, as I understood AJ has made efforts to reconcile with her dad...she just didn't comment on it in interviews. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Well one thing I know for sure, Jennifer sure can wear the h£ll out of a pair of jeans and AJ has pretty eyes. 

And Brad Pitt wasn't/isn't man enough for either of them in my opinion.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AJ and JA! Good lerd, never noticed that before.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> AJ and JA! Good lerd, never noticed that before.


And both are estranged from a parent that shaped who they are a great deal. I swear, the only exciting outcome in all of this is that the two hook up. But I believe Jen could do better


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thingofbeauty said:


> And both are estranged from a parent that shaped who they are a great deal. I swear, the only exciting outcome in all of this is that the two hook up. But I believe Jen could do better



Lol, and I think Angelina could do way better


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lol, and I think Angelina could do way better


The two of them hooking up WOULD cause the collective media to melt though. For that reason alone they should do it. They owe us for all the years of terrible stories.


----------



## tweegy

thingofbeauty said:


> the two of them hooking up would cause the collective media to melt though. For that reason alone they should do it. They owe us for all the years of terrible movies.



:d


----------



## kcf68

Sorry this is a public forum and there will always be comparison between the two and so for people to put up caricatures of say a Merry go rounds is kinda stupid!  I mean I don't see the point other than to provoke a fight or to elevate the feeling of superiority over everyone's views or opinions!


----------



## Docjeun

JA seems like a nice person, the other one not so much.  It raises a red flag when a women doesn't have any "girl" friends and I don't think she does.

Now back to JA.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thingofbeauty said:


> Same here! No personality and while I can concede he's attractive, he does nothing for me. He really just seems to morph into whomever he is with.




I don't even find him attractive and I agree about the personality. I don't know how he got these women coming for him...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

kcf68 said:


> Sorry this is a public forum and there will always be comparison between the two and so for people to put up caricatures of say a Merry go rounds is kinda stupid!  I mean I don't see the point other than to provoke a fight or to elevate the feeling of superiority over everyone's views or opinions!



Nope. It was a JOKE


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lol, and I think Angelina could do way better



Agree. Never thought the Pitt was worthy of all the attention.


----------



## ByeKitty

Trulyadiva said:


> JA seems like a nice person, the other one not so much.  It raises a red flag when a women doesn't have any "girl" friends and I don't think she does.
> 
> Now back to JA.



What kind of a red flag is that? That could have many different causes... Not every girl has plenty of girlfriends, doesn't mean they're unpleasant people.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> What kind of a red flag is that? That could have many different causes... Not every girl has plenty of girlfriends, doesn't mean they're unpleasant people.


I don't have lots of female friends and like it that way 

I think the difference Jolie doesn't seem to have any. She always struck me as lonely.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The majority of the females I've known that don't have any girlfriends is usually because there's too much drama involved because of themselves. Jealousy, drama, ego, complete fakeness/etc.
It's one thing to be a loner because you choose to, it's another when your own insecurities alienate everyone around you. AJ reminds me of the latter.


----------



## ByeKitty

Coach Lover Too said:


> The majority of the females I've known that don't have any girlfriends is usually because there's too much drama involved because of themselves. Jealousy, drama, ego, complete fakeness/etc.
> It's one thing to be a loner because you choose to, it's another when your own insecurities alienate everyone around you. AJ reminds me of the latter.



Interesting... For me, I do have some girlfriends but just not many, nor do we hang out in a specific "circle"... And that is because in my experience, big groups consisting of only "girlfriends" often tend to function in that exact way: jealousy and drama. Trust me I've tried, but can't deal with that ish.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> Interesting... For me, I do have some girlfriends but just not many, nor do we hang out in a specific "circle"... And that is because in my experience, big groups consisting of only "girlfriends" often tend to function in that exact way: jealousy and drama. Trust me I've tried, but can't deal with that ish.




I can relate to that. I have several super close (sisters by different misters) friends that I've known for years but as far as getting together with a big group, that's just not me. There's nothing I would hate more than having to work in an office full of women. The thought of it makes me shaky.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

New Jennifer comedy movie. I hadn't heard of it til now.








http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/1...w?hootPostID=c7a5fb36ff2951ba16b86d1b523c0c27


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> I don't have lots of female friends and like it that way
> 
> I think the difference Jolie doesn't seem to have any. She always struck me as lonely.


I said any not many.  I find that kind of odd.


----------



## sdkitty

Trulyadiva said:


> JA seems like a nice person, the other one not so much.  It raises a red flag when a women doesn't have any "girl" friends and I don't think she does.
> 
> Now back to JA.


It seems like AJ is involved with her family, giving her attention to all those kids as opposed to spending time partying with adult friends.  And we don't really know who her friends might be.  Just because she's not seen in public with GFs doesn't mean she doesn't have any.


----------



## Docjeun

Oops sorry i meant that for the previous poster.


----------



## Docjeun

ByeKitty said:


> Interesting... For me, I do have some girlfriends but just not many, nor do we hang out in a specific "circle"... And that is because in my experience, big groups consisting of only "girlfriends" often tend to function in that exact way: jealousy and drama. Trust me I've tried, but can't deal with that ish.


I know what you mean, I just have a feeling that she can't relate to other women.


----------



## kcf68

sdkitty said:


> It seems like AJ is involved with her family, giving her attention to all those kids as opposed to spending time partying with adult friends.  And we don't really know who her friends might be.  Just because she's not seen in public with GFs doesn't mean she doesn't have any.


AJ has said it in interviews that she does not have any girlfriends!  Like you said she probably more into her family! I think had her Mother was her best friend while she was alive!


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> New Jennifer comedy movie. I hadn't heard of it til now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/1...w?hootPostID=c7a5fb36ff2951ba16b86d1b523c0c27



I think we've seen it already.  i recognize the facial expression and bad wig.


----------



## Docjeun

She just keeps cranking them out, same ole, same ole stuff.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like her better in smaller movies tbh, where she's part of an ensemble, like "Friends with Money".


----------



## Swanky

Can y'all move the AJ analysis to her thread?


----------



## sdkitty

kcf68 said:


> AJ has said it in interviews that she does not have any girlfriends!  Like you said she probably more into her family! I think had her Mother was her best friend while she was alive!


yes, she was close to her mother
Jennifer is very social - going on vacations with groups of friends
I'm more like AJ
to each her own


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Coach Lover Too said:


> New Jennifer comedy movie. I hadn't heard of it til now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/1...w?hootPostID=c7a5fb36ff2951ba16b86d1b523c0c27



What is she doing to her skin. Self tanner, tanning bed, or just sun bathing. There's an old episode of Friends on now and she was never this dark lol


----------



## Dallas_Girl

She's a little on the orange side so I'm thinking she is using the tanning bed or spray.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can relate to that. I have several super close (sisters by different misters) friends that I've known for years but as far as getting together with a big group, that's just not me. There's nothing I would hate more than having to work in an office full of women. The thought of it makes me shaky.


*"sisters by different misters"*

I am stealing this!


----------



## anitalilac

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can y'all move the AJ analysis to her thread?



Amen to that!

I love JA in Horrible Boss....


----------



## Noushin kanan

All the best Jen!


----------



## Sasha2012

She only tied the knot a few weeks ago and has just come back from a romantic honeymoon in Bora Bora.

But it was business as usual for Jennifer Aniston on Wednesday when she made an appearance at the premiere of her latest movie She's Funny That Way in Los Angeles.

The 46-year-old actress looked as breathtaking as ever as she graced the red carpet, but it was her beautiful wedding ring which was drawing all the attention at the premiere.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-time-premiere-s-Funny-Way.html#ixzz3jKbOjM9n


----------



## Swanky

I like that romper!


----------



## Grace123

I want to see the ring. Off to google.


----------



## tomz_grl

Love what she's wearing. I just wish it was an inch shorter. She's glowing!


----------



## Grace123




----------



## Swanky

*'I am deliriously happy': Jennifer Aniston reveals how she kept her wedding top secret from even her closest friends - and how much she loves being a newlywed*


*Jennifer Aniston has broken her silence about her top secret wedding to Justin Theroux, saying she is 'deliriously happy'*
*She also revealed she was able to keep the day a secret by telling people they were coming to a birthday party for Theroux*
*The pair were engaged three years prior to their wedding on Theroux's birthday in 2012*
*It is the second marriage for Aniston - who was previously married to Brad Pitt - and the first for Theroux *
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-closest-friends-loves-newlywed.html#comments


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-closest-friends-loves-newlywed.html#comments
Jennifer Aniston has finally broke her silence on her wedding to longtime boyfriend Justin Theroux.
The actress - who is currently starring in the film She's Funny That Way - also revealed how she was able to keep her special day top secret.
And when asked if she is now 'deliriously happy,' the star began to blush and laugh before saying; 'Yeah, of course.'









Smiling: Jennifer Aniston (pictured above with Kathryn Hahn) has broken her silence about her top secret wedding to Justin Theroux, saying she is 'deliriously happy'







 Bling: Aniston showed off her wedding ring for the first time while hugging Kathryn Hahn at the premiere of her new film in Los Angeles on Wednesday

When asked how she managed to keep her wedding a secret from not only the press and public but also celebrity pals including Friends co-stars Courteney Cox and Lisa Kudrow, Ellen DeGeneres and Portia de Rossi, John Krasinski and Emily Blunt and Tobey Maguire, Aniston simply said; 'Where there's a will, there's a way.'

Making matters easier she explained was that she told everyone they were coming to a birthday party for Theroux - and it was in fact Theroux's birthday.
In the interview with Good Morning America, her Funny That Way co-star and close friend Kathryn Hahn then joked that it was actually the two of them that had been married. 
The marriage is the second for Aniston, who was divorced from Brad Pitt in 2005, and the first for Theroux. 








Details: Aniston (above with Hahn) also revealed she was able to keep the day a secret by telling people they were coming to a birthday party for Theroux









 

On the promo trail: Jennifer Aniston attended the premiere of  She's Funny That Way last night in LA



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3204766/I-deliriously-happy-Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-kept-wedding-secret-closest-friends-loves-newlywed.html#ixzz3jMci2jrQ


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like her WR!


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I like her WR!


I like it too - I like it much better than her engagement ring - nice and simple.  I have a feeling maybe Justin picked out the engagement ring and she had a part in selecting the wedding rings.


----------



## shiny_things

That ring is very her. Understated and elegant.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I like her engagement ring and her wedding ring!


----------



## berrydiva

I can't take Owen Wilson's teeth.

Her ring is just my style...simple and elegant.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> I like it too - I like it much better than her engagement ring - nice and simple.  *I have a feeling maybe Justin picked out the engagement ring and she had a part in selecting the wedding rings*.



Toooooooootally.

And as a yellow gold person, I love to see it getting some love.


----------



## minimom

She looks great and her ring is beautiful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the wedding band too. like her engagement ring as well.


----------



## HiromiT

Love her wedding ring too! Jennifer Meyer designed it (and Justin's wedding band) so i'm not surprised the style suits her so well. JA wears a lot of JM jewellery.


----------



## Swanky

*Olyphant in the room: Jennifer Aniston shoots scenes with Justified hunk Timothy for new comedy Mother's Day*


  Jennifer Aniston was spotted filming another scene for her all-star  comedy Mother's Day on Thursday, this time with Timothy Olyphant.
The  46-year-old actress was on location in Georgia - where she has been  since last week - to shoot the flick which also stars Britt Robertson,  Kate Hudson, Jason Sudekeis and Julia Roberts.
The new comedy is a reunion of sorts for Jennifer and Timothy - who last starred together in 2001's music dramedy Rock Star.






    Smooth Sailing: Jennifer Aniston was  spotted filming another new scene on Thursday, this time with  cheerful-looking Timothy Olyphant 

The  duo were spotted looking spruced up and taking direction from crew  members, with Jennifer in a patterned camisole and Olyphant looking  dapper in a blue collared shirt.
Their new movie is due out April 29th, 2016 and tells the interlocking stories of a set of moms as Mother's Day approaches.
It is just the latest in a series of holiday themed mega-cast movies from director Garry Marshall.
The octogenarian director is also responsible for Valentine's Day (2010) and New Year's Eve (2011).
For  Mother's Day, there's yet again a superstar ensemble cast on hand and  also includes TV staples Aasif Mandvi (The Daily Show, The Brink)  and Shay Mitchell (Pretty Little Liars).





    Dynamic duo: The 46-year-old actress  was back on set in Georgia with the former Justified star and was seen  surrounded by crew as cameras rolled

With  her surprise wedding to Justin Theroux and honeymooning in Bora Bora,  Jen's been quite busy of late, but still took some time to hang out with  her friend and co-star Kate Hudson this week.
In  an effort to persuade the Friends star to get on Instagram, Hudson  helped her pal out by posting a picture of herself and Jen earlier on  Thursday.
'Day  1: Who's that gorgeous lady peeking over my shoulder' wrote Hudson,  adding hashtags '#SuchFun, #GirlsAtWork and  #LetsConvinceJenToGetOnInstagram. 
Meanwhile, Olyphant wrapped up a six season run of FX network's Justified earlier this year.





Reunited!: Last  time Aniston and Olyphant were on a set together was for 2001's music  dramedy Rock Star. They are pictured on Monday filming another scene






    On the job: The newly married star filmed scenes with Jason Sudekeis on Thursday

The  now slightly salt-and-peppered but still dashing 47-year-old played a  gritty U.S. Marshal trying to keep order in a rural mining town in  Eastern Kentucky.
Olyphant will also appear in a new movie, Snowden, detailing the Edward Snowden intelligence leak scandal.
Joseph Gordon-Levitt will play title character in the dramatic thriller slated to be released on December 25th.






    Peek-a-boo: Kate Hudson posted a  picture of herself and Aniston earlier on Thursday on Instagram to try  to persuade the star to join the photo sharing app


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...hy-new-comedy-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz3kmAceKNL 
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## minimom

Oh my, I love Timothy Olyphant!


----------



## Grace123

She and Kate look so cute together. I know these holiday movies are cheesy, but they're good comfort flicks and I'll watch this one too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

minimom said:


> Oh my, I love Timothy Olyphant!



He is a FINE looking man.


----------



## Swanky

*A warm embrace! Jennifer Aniston gets a BIG hug from Kate Hudson on the sweltering Atlanta set of their comedy Mother's Day*


Kate Hudson couldn't hide her excitement while greeting another A-list beauty on the set of their new film Mother's Day.
Newlywed  Jennifer Aniston, 46, was the recipient of a very big hug from the  36-year-old Rock the Kasbah actress who rejoined her on the set of  Georgia set of their upcoming comedy on Friday.
Both  ladies were in good spirits while preparing to film scenes in the  sunny, humid location of Atlanta for their upcoming comedy flick.






 

A warm embrace! Kate Hudson couldn't  hide her excitement while greeting Jennifer Aniston on the set of their  new film Mother's Day

Jennifer is  certainly invested in her fitness - and so is her character in the  upcoming comedy, slated for an April 26, 2016 release.
The 46-year-old was spotted yet again  working up a sweat in a tank top and pedal pusher tights.
The newlywed was seen jogging and running stairs in the 83 degree F heat as she gamely flashed a smile.  




 

In-vested in her fitness: The A-list  beauty was spotted yet again on the Atlanta set of the film working up a  sweat in a tank top and pedal pusher tights on Friday

Jennifer rocked out to some tunes as she clutched a smartphone in one hand with some earbuds plugged in.
With her hair pulled back into a high ponytail, the Friends alum was later seen rehydrating with a bottle of water. 
Also in her hand was what looked to be her lines for the day, as she carried script pages.








 

No worries,  be happy now! The 46-year-old was seen jogging and running stairs in  the 83 degree F heat as she gamely flashed a smile





 
Tuning up! The newlywed rocked out to some tunes as she clutched a smartphone in one hand with some earbuds plugged in

Fellow fitness buff Kate Hudson was on set that day as well. 
However,  she was not running around in tight exercise gear. Instead the blonde  actress struck a more elegant look in an alternate white denim and a  stripy button down top.
Although, Kate was also plugged into some earbuds as she appeared to be chatting with a friend for a scene.  








 

The new comedy is about the intersecting lives of mothers in the run up to the holiday.
It features a starry cast that also includes Julia Roberts, Jason Sudeikis, Timothy Olyphant and Britt Robertson.
Directed by octogenarian Garry Marshall, it also stars TV staple Aasif Mandvi of The Daily Show and HBO's The Brink.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ta-set-comedy-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz3lUPh9PTK
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sdkitty

minimom said:


> Oh my, I love Timothy Olyphant!


oh YES


----------



## tomz_grl

That is the most unforgiving picture of Kate and Jennifer that I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Swanky

Right!? lol!  Our bodies in motion aren't very pretty sometimes, lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's cute though. Looks really genuine and happy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

tomz_grl said:


> That is the most unforgiving picture of Kate and Jennifer that I think I've ever seen.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's cute though. Looks really genuine and happy.




Agree with both!  They look so NORMAL, made me feel better.


----------



## mbaldino

I agree. So real and normal


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston snuggles up to Justin Theroux as they make first red carpet appearance as newlyweds at The Leftovers premiere*

Justin Theroux may try to act like a Hollywood bad boy at times.
But he certainly doesn't fool his wife Jennifer Aniston, who was seen snuggling up to the 44-year-old actor as they attended the season premiere of his hit HBO series, The Leftovers, in Austin, Texas on Saturday.
The former Friends star, 46, was spotted smiling while wrapping her arm around her beloved beau's waist and nearly resting her head on his shoulder, as he smouldered for the cameras.

The twosome matched in monochrome ensembles, with Jen arriving in an all-black look.
The Cake actress wore a short-sleeved black blouse, which unbuttoned to show off a hint of her cleavage, and a pair of loose black trousers.
The beauty was also wearing black open-toe heels while decked out with some simple jewellery including gold earrings.
Justin appeared trendy in a black suit with a white blouse and skinny black tie.








Matching: The twosome, wed this year, coordinated in black garments 







Less is more: The former Friends star wore minimal jewellery with her simple yet elegant ensemble 

His co-stars Liv Tyler, Carrie ****, Margaret Qualley, Amy Brenneman, and Chris Zylka were of course also in attendance, among others.
The Leftovers 'revolves around mysterious disappearances, world-wide, and specifically follows a group of people who are left behind in the suburban community of Mapleton. They must begin to rebuild their lives after the loss of more than 100 people,' sites IMDb.
Season 2 of The Leftovers premieres on October 4 on HBO.






There we go! At one point, Justin did manage to crack a smile 







Attached: The twosome wrapped their arms around each other the entire time - it appeared







Inseparable: Even seated the twosome couldn't be pried apart





 
Chilling: The newlyweds also hung out with Jovan Adepo (L) and Margaret Qualley (R)

Meanwhile, Justin appeared on Good Morning America on Wednesday and revealed that having his pal conduct the ceremony was 'the biggest blessing in the world.'
The late night host 'cried a little bit' as he performed his duties, the star also noted.
Justin said the decision to invite Kimmel to officiate as he and Jen exchanged vows had worked out perfectly.

'It was exactly what you would want him to do,' he said on GMA. 'He was extremely funny, kept things extremely light, was extremely touching. It was the perfect tone for the night.'
Justin, who began dating Aniston, 46, in 2011, acknowledged that the couple are 'deliriously happy' following their August 5 wedding.
'It&#8217;s fantastic. Something really does shift...in a wonderful way,' he said. 'And it sort of refocuses things.
'You relax into it in a certain way. I can't explain it.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3259183/Jennifer-Aniston-snuggles-Justin-Theroux-make-red-carpet-appearance-newlyweds-Leftovers-premiere.html#ixzz3nc9YZWZW


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks so happy. He does not!


----------



## sdkitty

he doesn't do much for me....too groomed and trendy or something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Does he have an earring? Yuck


----------



## Rouge H

Finally she has found love and happiness. I'm glad for her!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I have to agree he doesn't look happy. But hard to read from these pics. He gives the vibe off to me, that he hates public events like premieres.


----------



## Grace123

They look great! Such an adorable couple and I love her look.


----------



## Swanky

He doesn't seem unhappy as much as not interested in smiling fake for pics.


----------



## Jayne1

I said from the beginning that she found the guy for her.

He does the red carpet, very happily. He plays the celebrity game as the committed twosome they are.  They go for laser, waxing and facials together (obviously). His career is on track and now we even know his name.

Just because he isn't smiling here, only means, I think, that he is trying for smouldering and not goofy.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston keeps it casual in a low-key knit and skinny jeans  as she supports Broadway star Christopher Jackson's Hamilton performance*

She married her partner of over four years two months ago.
And Jennifer Aniston's  newlywed glow showed no sign of disappearing any time soon as she  stepped out to enjoy a Broadway show in New York City on Wednesday night  without the company of her husband Justin Theroux.
Jennifer,  46, was a beaming beauty as she attended the showing of Hamilton at the  Richard Rodgers Theatre which starred Christoper Jackson.







 

Showing her support: Jennifer, 46, was  invited backstage to meet the actors. Here, she is seen posing with  Christopher Jackson who plays George Washington in the stage adaptation  of the Alexander Hamilton biography by Ron Chernow

The  Friends legend was dressed in a smart-casual ensemble which comprised  sleeveless grey knit top, black skinny jeans and pointed heeled boots.

 She  wore her shoulder-length bronde locks teased into her signature waves  with a generous dusting of rosy blusher and complementing highlighter.
Jennifer was privileged to enjoy a meet-and-greet with the stars of the show backstage when the curtain closed.





 

The Friends  actress was dressed appropriately in a neutral-coloured outfit which  comprised sleeveless grey knit top, black skinny jeans and pointed  heeled boots. Here, she is pictured with actress Kathy Najimy





 
Jennifer was able to  offer the actors her personal congratulations. Here she is pictured  sharing a hug with Jonathan Groff (King George)





 

Big hugs: The Golden Globe winner was pictured embracing Daveed Diggs (Thomas Jefferson/Marquis de Lafayette)





 

Supporting role: Leslie Odom Jr. (Aaron Burr) also cosied up to the smiling star

The  Golden Globe winner was able to offer her personal congratulations to  the actors and was pictured posing with a handful of them.
Christopher  - who plays George Washington in the stage adaptation of the Alexander  Hamilton biography by Ron Chernow - Jonathan Groff, Daveed Diggs and  Leslie Odom Jr. were all pictured posing with the Hollywood actress.
While  Jennifer made it clear she's thrilled she and partner-of-four-years  Justin have pledged a lifelong commitment to one another, he reiterated  that in a interview on Good Morning America last week, beaming  they're 'deliriously happy' following their wedding on August 5.


Justin, 44, gushed: 'Its fantastic. Something really does shift...in a wonderful way. And it sort of refocuses things.
'You relax into it in a certain way. I can't explain it.'
He also praised Jimmy Kimmel's efforts after he was enlisted by the Hollywood couple to conduct the ceremony. 
Justin  added: 'It was exactly what you would want him to do. He was extremely  funny, kept things extremely light, was extremely touching. It was the  perfect tone for the night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-s-Hamilton-performance.html#ixzz3nzCB6jYF
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tomz_grl

She looks fantastic and I really like the darker blonde on her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like the outfit.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous! I like that (unlike Courtney Cox who is unrecognisable) she still has her normal, natural face. The only thing is I think she should go back to blonde.


----------



## Grace123

Not at all fond of this look.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grace123 said:


> Not at all fond of this look.
> 
> View attachment 3153129




Those pants!!! My friend had them on when we went out clubbing last night. She looked like she didn't have a behind.


----------



## Swanky

*Incognito Jennifer Aniston dons drop-crotch trousers and bra-baring top in NYC... as fans balk at her 'snobby' Emirates advert*


Jennifer Aniston was spotted emerging from her Manhattan hotel on Friday while clad in a bizarre, half-incognito ensemble.
The  46-year-old newlywed - promoting SmartWater - donned grey drop-crotch  trousers and a striped, bra-baring top with white Oxfords.
From  the neck up, the Golden Globe winner attempted to hide in plain sight  wearing a voluminous scarf, trilby topper, and aviator sunglasses.





 
Her version of under the radar:  Jennifer Aniston was spotted emerging from her Manhattan hotel on Friday  while clad in a bizarre, half-incognito ensemble






 

Halfway through a script: From the  neck up, the Golden Globe winner attempted to hide in plain sight  wearing a voluminous scarf, trilby topper, and aviator sunglasses

Jennifer's first advert for Emirates has amassed 2.5M views since it hit YouTube on Monday, but users are outraged at its elitist snobbery.
In it, the Horrible Bosses 2 funnywoman has a nightmare she's flying coach and whines over the lack of showers and bars onboard.
It  reportedly costs around $25K for a round-trip, first-class ticket from  New York to Dubai on the opulent Middle Eastern airline.

Smart thinking! The actress' jacket surely came in handy, as she was seen wearing it while arriving at her hotel later





 

Comfy: The Wanderlust actress opted for casual footwear to keep her feet happy 

'This  shows how disconnected from reality [these] corporations [are]. Their  target audience is definitely not around this part of the web,' a  YouTube user complained.
Another  commented 'I shower like a poor person. F***!' while a different user  wrote: 'Snobbiest ad ever. Talk about first world 1%'er problems.'
According to Page Six, Aniston - whose worth around $150M - scored a $5M paycheck from Emirates back in August for the gig. 






 
Pretentious plane commercial:  Jennifer's first advert for Emirates has amassed 2.5M views since it hit  YouTube on Monday, but users are outraged at its elitist snobbery





 

Champagne problems: In it, the  Horrible Bosses 2 funnywoman has a nightmare she's flying coach and  whines over the lack of showers and bars onboard





 

'Snobbiest ad ever. Talk about first  world 1%'er problems': It reportedly costs around $25K for a round-trip,  first-class ticket from New York to Dubai on the opulent Middle Eastern  airline

Not  seen Friday was the Emmy winner's second husband Justin Theroux, whom  she finally wed August 5 at their $22M Bel-Air mansion.
'Jen and Justin are very happy,' an insider told People on Thursday. 'They still act like they are in the honeymoon phase.'
The 44-year-old actor has been busy in Austin filming the 10-episode second season of The Leftovers, which airs Sundays on HBO.
Meanwhile,  Jennifer will next play Sandy in Garry Marshall's romantic comedy  Mother's Day - hitting US theaters April 29 - with Kate Hudson, Julia  Roberts, and her five-time co-star Jason Sudeikis.




 
Newlyweds! Not seen Friday was the  Emmy winner's second husband Justin Theroux, whom she finally wed August  5 at their $22M Bel-Air mansion (pictured Saturday)

An insider told People on Thursday:  'Jen and Justin are very happy. They still act like they are in the  honeymoon phase' 





 

Hitting US theaters April 29!  Meanwhile, Jennifer will next play Sandy in Garry Marshall's romantic  comedy Mother's Day with Kate Hudson (R), Julia Roberts, and her  five-time co-star Jason Sudeikis


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alk-snobby-Emirates-advert.html#ixzz3oBHgwvp9
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lulu212121

Looks like sun damage is showing on her arms.


----------



## scarlet555

Those mc hammer pants are just weird I can't get visually accustomed to them.  Not flattering


----------



## Tivo

Looks like she hasn't been working out and just smoking cigs and drinking.


----------



## Jayne1

So she shills for a hair product, a skin care product and now is repping Emirates Airlines.

I keep reading about the over-the-top-luxury of this airline and who wouldn't want to take a shower while in the air and how the seats are the size of a NYC apartment.

Only problem, if the plane has technical difficulties and has to land in Iran, you're on your own.


----------



## Midge S

Would some one please take those droopy drawer pants from Jennifer (and Gwen Stefani and anyone else who thinks they can actually pull this look off), take them to the home of the designer who came up with it and beat him silly with them?   

They are are so ugly and ridiculous as to enrage me every time I see them.  Ugly, Ugly, ugly!


----------



## Staci_W

Midge S said:


> Would some one please take those droopy drawer pants from Jennifer (and Gwen Stefani and anyone else who thinks they can actually pull this look off), take them to the home of the designer who came up with it and beat him silly with them?
> 
> They are are so ugly and ridiculous as to enrage me every time I see them.  Ugly, Ugly, ugly!



Agreed.


----------



## White Orchid

lulu212121 said:


> Looks like sun damage is showing on her arms.



Sadly inevitable once you're in your 40s and you've been a sun worshipper all your life.  I predict her chest will soon be as bad as Elle McPherson's - like a buttery leather Balenciaga, only with huge brown sunspots.


----------



## Docjeun

I see nothing snobbish about that add, I think it's funny and very well done.  It grabbed alot of attention that's for sure.


----------



## Mininana

Trulyadiva said:


> I see nothing snobbish about that add, I think it's funny and very well done.  It grabbed alot of attention that's for sure.




I have to agree with you. It's business class, and it isn't 25k. I know it's $8k from South America to Asia with a layover in Dubai. Total 30+ hour with layover and still NOT over $8k

She is a multi millionaire and can easily afford $25k first class so why not?


----------



## Jayne1

Trulyadiva said:


> I see nothing snobbish about that add, I think it's funny and very well done.  It grabbed alot of attention that's for sure.



Yes, it is very snobbish to her middle America fans who think of her as the girl next door.

We see her whining about not being able to take a shower on a regular airplane.  She's going very off brand with this, for the paycheque.

Thing is, many of us already knew she wasn't the friend who would hang with you, she's the rich celebrity who would leave you behind to ride in her limo and take a shower on Emirates.  Unless you can afford it and then you can ride with her too.

Imagine Kris Jenner in this Emirates commercial.  Now, is it cute or elitist?


----------



## Swanky

Oh I think it's funny!  She's making fun of herself. . .
No way in hail am I going to compare her to Kris K.


----------



## ByeKitty

It's extremely snobbish but in a tongue-in-cheek way


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> So she shills for a hair product, a skin care product and now is repping Emirates Airlines.
> 
> I keep reading about the over-the-top-luxury of this airline and who wouldn't want to take a shower while in the air and how the seats are the size of a NYC apartment.
> 
> Only problem, if the plane has technical difficulties and has to land in Iran, you're on your own.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/09/21/2D1F9A9600000578-3266970-image-a-82_1444421464391.jpg



Aww I actually love Tehran... Emirates usually uses Dubai as its "main airport" doesn't it? It has some great connections between Europe and Asia & the Pacific, I've flown with them quite a few times. I'm obviously not in the free champagne and luxury shower areas that Aniston is campaigning for though


----------



## bisbee

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, it is very snobbish to her middle America fans who think of her as the girl next door.
> 
> We see her whining about not being able to take a shower on a regular airplane.  She's going very off brand with this, for the paycheque.
> 
> Thing is, many of us already knew she wasn't the friend who would hang with you, she's the rich celebrity who would leave you behind to ride in her limo and take a shower on Emirates.  Unless you can afford it and then you can ride with her too.
> 
> Imagine Kris Jenner in this Emirates commercial.  Now, is it cute or elitist?



Jennifer Aniston is hardly "the girl next door".  Anyone who thinks she is and identifies with her because of that is delusional.  The commercial is directed at those who can afford to fly on that airline...not for the likes of us who will never fly business class or first class unless we are lucky enough to be upgraded!


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> Jennifer Aniston is hardly "the girl next door".  Anyone who thinks she is and identifies with her because of that is delusional.  The commercial is directed at those who can afford to fly on that airline...not for the likes of us who will never fly business class or first class unless we are lucky enough to be upgraded!



So, who is her fan base?  Who is her audience, if not middle America, who thinks of her as a friend?


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Aww I actually love Tehran... Emirates usually uses Dubai as its "main airport" doesn't it? It has some great connections between Europe and Asia & the Pacific, I've flown with them quite a few times. I'm obviously not in the free champagne and luxury shower areas that Aniston is campaigning for though



Okay, but if the plane has to make an emergency landing somewhere in Iran, you're still on your own.  lol


----------



## Swanky

Who thinks of any celeb as a "friend"?


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, but if the plane has to make an emergency landing somewhere in Iran, you're still on your own.  lol



This goes for any area with low population density though...


----------



## Mininana

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Who thinks of any celeb as a "friend"?




This


----------



## karo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I think it's funny!  She's making fun of herself. . .
> No way in hail am I going to compare her to Kris K.




Exactly!


----------



## labelwhore04

The ad was clearly meant to be a joke/making fun. I didn't realize people were taking it seriously


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> The ad was clearly meant to be a joke/making fun. I didn't realize people were taking it seriously



I didn't think people were taking it seriously, although I do think there are many people who think she is America's sweetheart and can relate to her for some unknown reason.

I also think she is going off-brand and this is something a more elitist celeb would do.  She's is the face of this airline at the moment, after all.  It's not a one and done.


----------



## bisbee

Jayne1 said:


> So, who is her fan base?  Who is her audience, if not middle America, who thinks of her as a friend?



They are not the audience for that commercial!  I think it is unrealistic to expect that Jennifer Aniston pick all of her commercial projects with her fan base in mind.  She also does Aveeno ads...this airline paid her 5 million...I wouldn't expect her to turn that down.  The commercial isn't harmful to anyone.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ByeKitty said:


> Aww I actually love Tehran... Emirates usually uses Dubai as its "main airport" doesn't it? It has some great connections between Europe and Asia & the Pacific, I've flown with them quite a few times. I'm obviously not in the free champagne and luxury shower areas that Aniston is campaigning for though



Yes they use Dubai and it's a pretty great airline, along with Qatar Airways. 




Jayne1 said:


> Okay, but if the plane has to make an emergency landing somewhere in Iran, you're still on your own.  lol



Why Iran, though? It could be anywhere with low population or something, lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yes they use Dubai and it's a pretty great airline, along with Qatar Airways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Iran, though? It could be anywhere with low population or something, lol.



I wasn't thinking population, I was thinking of the Iran travel warning.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I think it gets down to a poor casting choice. Back in the day, Joan Rivers or Joan Collins could have pulled it off and the commercial would make sense. It doesn't with Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> They are not the audience for that commercial!  I think it is unrealistic to expect that Jennifer Aniston pick all of her commercial projects with her fan base in mind.  She also does Aveeno ads...this airline paid her 5 million...I wouldn't expect her to turn that down.  The commercial isn't harmful to anyone.



I never said it was harmful, I said it was off brand.


----------



## lulu212121

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think it gets down to a poor casting choice. Back in the day, Joan Rivers or Joan Collins could have pulled it off and the commercial would make sense. It doesn't with Jennifer Aniston.


I agree!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think people have lost their dang sense of humour.


----------



## Swanky

Or take things so seriously. . .


----------



## Grace123

I thought Julia Roberts was America's Sweetheart?? [emoji3]


----------



## Carson123

freespirit71 said:


> i think people have lost their dang sense of humour.




+1


----------



## Docjeun

Grace123 said:


> I thought Julia Roberts was America's Sweetheart?? [emoji3]



And here I thought Sandra Bullock was


----------



## karo

Out in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...continue-berate-Friends-star-Emirates-ad.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

freespirit71 said:


> i think people have lost their dang sense of humour.





+2


----------



## Noushin kanan

All the best Jen! I always have your back, no matter what the weather is! I protect you as much as I can! Trust me! I am your best friend without any expectations!


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## White Orchid

:weird:



Noushin kanan said:


> All the best Jen! I always have your back, no matter what the weather is! I protect you as much as I can! Trust me! I am your best friend without any expectations!


----------



## Pursejoy9

Yes, someone like joan rivers would have been funny


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Who thinks of any celeb as a "friend"?



Oh I think a lot of people do and I think that's the appeal of the girl/guy next door. Or even Presidential candidates. GW's appeal was that he was affable  and described as a guy you could have a bear with.  Being down to earth and friendly is a star quality.

oh and....lol



Noushin kanan said:


> All the best Jen! I always have your back, no matter what the weather is! I protect you as much as I can! Trust me! I am your best friend without any expectations!


----------



## Swanky

Wow, that seems so weird to me, lol! I don't think of anyone I don't know as a friend.  I might like some more than others when I see them in interviews, but that's where my feelings of celebs tends to end.  I think a lot of them should talk less though!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Also, don't forget Meg Ryan had a run as America's Sweetheart!


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> Oh I think a lot of people do and I think that's the appeal of the girl/guy next door. Or even Presidential candidates. GW's appeal was that he was affable  and described as a guy *you could have a bear with*.  Being down to earth and friendly is a star quality.
> 
> oh and....lol



This typo made me laugh and come up with strange alternative interpretations


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> This typo made me laugh and come up with strange alternative interpretations



oopsie


----------



## karo

*The big cover up! Jennifer Aniston goes under the  radar with large hat, sunglasses, oversized scarf and layers of clothes  as she steps out in NYC *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-goes-radar-large-hat-NYC.html#ixzz3oWdNNuj7 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her outfits lately are a mystery to me....has there heen a disfiguring accident with the hair straightener?

Is there a goitre the size of a small country growing on her neck?

What is going on?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her outfits lately are a mystery to me....has there heen a disfiguring accident with the hair straightener?
> 
> Is there a goitre the size of a small country growing on her neck?
> 
> What is going on?


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her outfits lately are a mystery to me....has there heen a disfiguring accident with the hair straightener?
> 
> Is there a goitre the size of a small country growing on her neck?
> 
> What is going on?


----------



## Swanky

This is last week so I'm guessing not? lol








Maybe the offices she's been in are freezing?  I hate freezing buildings, it's hard to dress right.


----------



## anitalilac

FreeSpirit71 said:


>


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston looks city chic in her favorite  black hat after husband Justin Theroux gushed to Ellen DeGeneres he  loves calling Jen his 'wife' *

Jennifer Aniston has been wearing hats nonstop while visiting New York City this week.
And  Wednesday was no different as the 46-year-old We're The Millers actress  headed out for a day of errands in a black version paired with a heavy  beige scarf, black shirt, Calypso St. Barth "Jane Military Jacket" and  worn-in boyfriend jeans.
This sighting comes just after her husband Justin Theroux told Ellen DeGeneres he loves calling the Friends vet his wife.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...res-loves-calling-Jen-wife.html#ixzz3ojMNnYeZ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## momofboys

What handbag is she carrying?


----------



## tomz_grl

momofboys said:


> What handbag is she carrying?


 
It looks like The Row that she's been carrying for a while.


----------



## momofboys

tomz_grl said:


> It looks like The Row that she's been carrying for a while.




Thank you! Does anyone know where you can buy this bag?


----------



## tomz_grl

momofboys said:


> Thank you! Does anyone know where you can buy this bag?


 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/595411/The_Row/hunting-11-textured-leather-shoulder-bag


----------



## momofboys

Thank you!! It looked a little different in the picture so I wasn't sure that was it.


----------



## Noushin kanan

All the best Jen!


----------



## littlerock

tomz_grl said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/595411/The_Row/hunting-11-textured-leather-shoulder-bag



Jen's has a gold snap closure, this one doesn't. I like the one in your link better actually.. Is it just from a different season?


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her outfits lately are a mystery to me....has there heen a disfiguring accident with the hair straightener?
> 
> Is there a goitre the size of a small country growing on her neck?
> 
> What is going on?


----------



## Jayne1

She has to wear a hat when her hair is all wrong it's bad for business if we see her walking down the street with unattractive hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Jennifer Aniston keeps it casual in a low-key knit and skinny jeans  as she supports Broadway star Christopher Jackson's Hamilton performance*
> 
> She married her partner of over four years two months ago.
> And Jennifer Aniston's  newlywed glow showed no sign of disappearing any time soon as she  stepped out to enjoy a Broadway show in New York City on Wednesday night  without the company of her husband Justin Theroux.
> Jennifer,  46, was a beaming beauty as she attended the showing of Hamilton at the  Richard Rodgers Theatre which starred Christoper Jackson.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/08/11/2D2FD43500000578-3264707-Showing_her_support_Jennifer_46_was_invited_backstage_to_meet_th-a-10_1444299420087.jpg
> 
> Showing her support: Jennifer, 46, was  invited backstage to meet the actors. Here, she is seen posing with  Christopher Jackson who plays George Washington in the stage adaptation  of the Alexander Hamilton biography by Ron Chernow
> 
> The  Friends legend was dressed in a smart-casual ensemble which comprised  sleeveless grey knit top, black skinny jeans and pointed heeled boots.
> 
> She  wore her shoulder-length bronde locks teased into her signature waves  with a generous dusting of rosy blusher and complementing highlighter.
> Jennifer was privileged to enjoy a meet-and-greet with the stars of the show backstage when the curtain closed.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/08/11/2D2FD43900000578-3264707-Smart_casual_down_to_a_T_The_Friends_actress_was_dressed_appropr-a-11_1444299420119.jpg
> 
> The Friends  actress was dressed appropriately in a neutral-coloured outfit which  comprised sleeveless grey knit top, black skinny jeans and pointed  heeled boots. Here, she is pictured with actress Kathy Najimy
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/08/11/2D2FD3BA00000578-3264707-Star_treatment_Jennifer_was_able_to_offer_the_actors_her_persona-a-12_1444299420912.jpg
> Jennifer was able to  offer the actors her personal congratulations. Here she is pictured  sharing a hug with Jonathan Groff (King George)
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/08/11/2D2FD40400000578-3264707-image-m-51_1444298433421.jpg
> 
> Big hugs: The Golden Globe winner was pictured embracing Daveed Diggs (Thomas Jefferson/Marquis de Lafayette)
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/08/10/2D2FD3C900000578-3264707-image-a-50_1444298305346.jpg
> 
> Supporting role: Leslie Odom Jr. (Aaron Burr) also cosied up to the smiling star
> 
> The  Golden Globe winner was able to offer her personal congratulations to  the actors and was pictured posing with a handful of them.
> Christopher  - who plays George Washington in the stage adaptation of the Alexander  Hamilton biography by Ron Chernow - Jonathan Groff, Daveed Diggs and  Leslie Odom Jr. were all pictured posing with the Hollywood actress.
> While  Jennifer made it clear she's thrilled she and partner-of-four-years  Justin have pledged a lifelong commitment to one another, he reiterated  that in a interview on Good Morning America last week, beaming  they're 'deliriously happy' following their wedding on August 5.
> 
> 
> Justin, 44, gushed: 'Its fantastic. Something really does shift...in a wonderful way. And it sort of refocuses things.
> 'You relax into it in a certain way. I can't explain it.'
> He also praised Jimmy Kimmel's efforts after he was enlisted by the Hollywood couple to conduct the ceremony.
> Justin  added: 'It was exactly what you would want him to do. He was extremely  funny, kept things extremely light, was extremely touching. It was the  perfect tone for the night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-s-Hamilton-performance.html#ixzz3nzCB6jYF
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Sorry but her face looks so plastic & puffy.. Especially in the second photo.


----------



## mundodabolsa

littlerock said:


> Jen's has a gold snap closure, this one doesn't. I like the one in your link better actually.. Is it just from a different season?



Jen's bag is open in the latest pictures. The top flap is just literally, flapping.  So you're seeing the inside magnet or whatever it is.  There are pictures earlier in the thread with it closed.  See page 541.


----------



## Grace123

Not a fan of the hat but otherwise she's looking good as usual.


----------



## sydgirl

karo said:


> *Jennifer Aniston looks city chic in her favorite  black hat after husband Justin Theroux gushed to Ellen DeGeneres he  loves calling Jen his 'wife' *
> 
> Jennifer Aniston has been wearing hats nonstop while visiting New York City this week.
> And  Wednesday was no different as the 46-year-old We're The Millers actress  headed out for a day of errands in a black version paired with a heavy  beige scarf, black shirt, Calypso St. Barth "Jane Military Jacket" and  worn-in boyfriend jeans.
> This sighting comes just after her husband Justin Theroux told Ellen DeGeneres he loves calling the Friends vet his wife.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...res-loves-calling-Jen-wife.html#ixzz3ojMNnYeZ
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



Any i.d. on the jeans??


----------



## Docjeun

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sorry but her face looks so plastic & puffy.. Especially in the second photo.



I don't think it looks plastic or puffy, I think she looks like she always does, just a plain jane.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Trulyadiva said:


> I don't think it looks plastic or puffy, I think she looks like she always does, just a plain jane.




Well, that too..


----------



## Docjeun

lol


----------



## scarlet555

The first basic b&#128163;&#128302;&#128085;


----------



## Noushin kanan

All the best Jen!


----------



## Sarahs12

does anyone know who made her green jacket?


----------



## melbo

karo said:


> *The big cover up! Jennifer Aniston goes under the  radar with large hat, sunglasses, oversized scarf and layers of clothes  as she steps out in NYC *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-goes-radar-large-hat-NYC.html#ixzz3oWdNNuj7
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



It's been cold in NY. Really rainy and windy. It just snowed today. I've had my hair in a bun the last couple of of weeks. Rain just appears out of nowhere. I swear to God it's killing me.. But yeah, definitely the weather is ruling her style and I don't blame her!


----------



## sydgirl

melbo said:


> It's been cold in NY. Really rainy and windy. It just snowed today. I've had my hair in a bun the last couple of of weeks. Rain just appears out of nowhere. I swear to God it's killing me.. But yeah, definitely the weather is ruling her style and I don't blame her!



It was snowing in NYC today?


----------



## Swanky

*'He loves me in skinny jeans': Jennifer Aniston reveals husband Justin Theroux's fondness for tight denim... and admits she allows herself one cheat day a week*

She's as famous for her slim, gym-honed and healthy figure as she is for her acting prowess.
But Jennifer Aniston isn't too keen on seeing herself in style staple skinny jeans, despite certainly having the physique to pull them off and the fact her husband Justin Theroux adores her in them.
Speaking to Yahoo!, the 46-year-old said: 'My husband loves me in skinny jeans, thats like all he wants me to wear. And he loves it.










He knows what he likes: Jennifer Aniston has revealed in a new interview that her husband Justin Theroux loves her to wear skinny jeans, although she isn't a big fan herself 

'I personally love a nice flared option, kind of a 70s vibe or a ripped-up jean or something thats kind of loose.'
Ironically she said she loathes wearing the garments, despite the fact it draws attention to her shapely derriere, something that has certainly caught the eye of her other half. 
'What works for me as far as my style is usually that I dont change it very often. I just try to stay really comfortable.
'I dont try and follow trends because it just always feels inauthentic somehow. You know, like a skinny jean and me dont really get along.'







 
'It's all he wants me to wear': The stunning 46-year-old has a figure to die for, after maintaining a meticulous diet and fitness regime, and her new husband Justin wants her in slim-fitting denim as much as possible

The Friends star also opened up about her diet and fitness, admitting that - although she remains strict most of the time in order to keep her enviable slim and shapely figure - she does let herself go once a week.  

Jen confessed: 'I usually give myself one day a week, whether its a pasta or a burger or Mexican food, whatever my guilty pleasure is in terms of a greasy meal or some sort of saucy, salty or savory. 
'Im not much of a sweets person, so my treat would never really be sweets.'
Elsewhere in the chat, Jennifer admitted that she and Justin have yet to cast their eyes on their wedding photographs.

She was overjoyed at the fact her nuptials to her actor partner were so private even she has yet to see a picture from the special day.

Jennifer married the actor-writer at a star-studded secret ceremony at their fancy Bel Air estate back in August. 


Not so snap happy: Jennifer is delighted she kept her marriage to Justin out of the media - the couple have yet to see a photo from their wedding day

Modest Jennifer said: 'It was amazing. We were determined to keep it just private and to ourselves, and the thing is, we havent even seen pictures.
'But, you know, it was just everything we wanted it to be, and [we are] very happy that we didnt have to see our faces on the cover of a magazine.'
While she did not have to bear the heavy burden of seeing her wedding photographs becoming public property, it did not stop her marriage becoming news around the world. 

Indeed the happy couple made covers of more than their fair share of magazines following the happy development.
While they are finally married following a courtship that started away back in 2011, it seems the magic is still very much alive for the glamorous couple.
The actress, who was married to Brad Pitt from 2000 until 2005, also revealed her 'baby' - though unfortunately for her followers she was talking about her latest film project.
The Yellow Bird star said: 'I have a couple of things that are in development that Im really excited about. 
'I think were finally getting a director on my Glory Girls that Ive been working on with my partner for like eight to 10 years. Its our baby. So thats what Im really looking forward to.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3293521/Jennifer-Aniston-reveals-husband-Justin-Theroux-s-fondness-tight-denim-admits-allows-one-cheat-day-week.html#ixzz3ptd0cw1y


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

scarlet555 said:


> The first basic b&#128163;&#128302;&#128085;



lol. true.


----------



## lizmil

She sounds like one of those women who wears a new oufit and says, "oh this old thing?"  Me in skinny jeans? Oh this old thing.  Aggh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Obviously he loves skinny jeans..I mean..look at his wardrobe in most photos!


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Obviously he loves skinny jeans..I mean..look at his wardrobe in most photos!



He does love his skinny jeans, but they show off his scrawny legs!  She looks good in her's though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> He does love his skinny jeans, but they show off his scrawny legs!  She looks good in her's though.


 
Chicken legs! Lol..


----------



## berrydiva

They honestly have nothing to talk about with this woman...why can't they just let her be. Lol. I don't think I've ever noticed that she doesn't really wear skinny jeans


----------



## Grace123

berrydiva said:


> They honestly have nothing to talk about with this woman...why can't they just let her be. Lol. I don't think I've ever noticed that she doesn't really wear skinny jeans



Me either, but she rocks them! Justin must have like 12% body fat under those muscles. Yum...


----------



## karo

*Jennifer Aniston flashes her gym-honed physique in  white bandeau crop top and floor-length skirt at 29th American  Cinematheque Awards*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erican-Cinematheque-Awards.html#ixzz3qAkilMw9 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Grace123

Omg, I love that outfit!!


----------



## Docjeun

That's funny, I was just going to say I hate it!  LOL


----------



## Grace123

Trulyadiva said:


> That's funny, I was just going to say I hate it!  LOL




Lol different strokes!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did everyone at this event lose their tailor's card?


----------



## White Orchid

I don't like it either but her body is still rockin'.


----------



## csre

Trulyadiva said:


> That's funny, I was just going to say I hate it!  LOL



LOL me too, at least on her, it doesn't look good IMO


----------



## Swanky

I only like the skirt.  I think it would've looked sexy with a fitted white dress shirt unbuttoned.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her hair looks boring and not so healthy. I dislike the skirt, lol.


----------



## Docjeun

I don't think anyone would look good in that outfit, it's well, blah is the only description I can think of.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

trulyadiva said:


> i don't think anyone would look good in that outfit, it's well, blah is the only description i can think of.



+1


----------



## Noushin kanan

Jennifer Aniston' S hair made her a worldwide recognisable figure!


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston shares a smooch with husband Justin Theroux...  before reuniting with Friends co-star Courteney Cox at Barneys New York  dinner*


They tied the knot in August during a star-studded ceremony held at their Beverly Hills mansion.
And smitten Jennifer Aniston  was spotted putting on a loving display with her husband Justin Theroux  as they stepped out for a dog walk on the streets of Soho, New York City on Monday.
The  46-year-old actress lent in for a kiss with her screenwriter partner,  44, during their leisurely outing, which came just a few days before she  reunited with her maid of honour Courteney Cox.







Puppy love! Jennifer Aniston and her husband Justin Theroux shared a sweet smooch during a dog walk in New York City on Monday 






    Reunited: The 46-year-old actress then  caught up with her former Friends co-star Courteney Cox at  Barneys New  York event in Los Angeles on Wednesday, where they celebrated designer  Jennifer Meyer's (centre) new clothing collaboration 

Jennifer  and Courteney, 51, enjoyed a mini Friends reunion at the Barneys New  York event in Los Angeles on Thursday evening, which was hosted by  Aniston and  actor Tobey Maguire.

The  private event and dinner, held in celebration of The Barneys New York XO  Jennifer Meyer Exclusive RTW Collaboration, was the perfect occasion  for the stars to enjoy a catch-up.
Jennifer  and Courteney - who rose to international fame playing roommates Rachel  Green and Monica Gellar on Friends - were sporting similar sombre  ensembles for the occasion.







    Sealed with a kiss: Jennifer and Justin, who wed in August, couldn't resist a quick peck during their outing






    Keeping covered up: The happy couple sported matching fedoras and low-key looks on their outing 

While  Aniston opted for an elegant, ankle-length dress with soft ruching and a  bow at the waist, Cox donned a simple shift dress paired with suede  boots.
It's been 11 years since the Friends finale, but the stars didn't appear to have changed one bit.
The duo cosied up to designer Jennifer Meyer and a host of her celebrity friends as they celebrated her new clothing collection.





Courteney  even joined Aniston and Theroux on their honeymoon at the Four Seasons  Hotel in Bora Bora this summer because they wanted to make the occasion  as fun as possible.
Justin told Extra:  'It was a fantastic honeymoon. We had thought about it; we could just  do a normal honeymoon, or we could go with some friends, keep the party  going, relax, and have fun. 
'It was really special, it was really beautiful.'





    Leading ladies: Fifty Shades Of Grey star Dakota Johnson was also in attendance at the bash 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Justin-Theroux-New-York.html#ixzz3rwn0Rp7j
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sweetpea83

That dress is hideous..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'Lent in'?? The DF really needs proof readers.


----------



## Caseyatthebat

I love Jen but I wish she would ditch those shoes. They seem so dated.


----------



## Swanky

Strappy sandals are dated?  They look like half the shoe sept at NM right now to me, lol!


----------



## nastasja

Right. Aren't those Nudist's? One of the most popular sandals out right now.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I'm shocked she wore a black dress


----------



## ChanelMommy

Why is she so bundled up in those pictures? I'm noticing the people around her aren't.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Strappy sandals are dated?  They look like half the shoe sept at NM right now to me, lol!



Was thinking the same.


----------



## Swanky

Because they're cold?
It's been cold in TX, I assume people used to CA weather might feel very cold in NY *shrugs*


----------



## Noushin kanan

All the best Jen!


----------



## White Orchid

She's on a slippery slope to bunion city.


----------



## punkin pie

White Orchid said:


> She's on a slippery slope to bunion city.



This made me lol!


----------



## Grace123

Lucky girl, Jen!!





More pics and story at http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bs-strips-naked-bathtub-scenes-Leftovers.html

Am on my phone, so the link is the best I can do besides the two yummy pics. [emoji3]


----------



## mundodabolsa

Grace123 said:


> Lucky girl, Jen!!



Yeah, no thank you.  I want to be the pretty one in the relationship!  Can you imagine trying to keep up with a body like that?? I'd feel like I'd have to drop and do 10 pushups before every time I disrobe.


----------



## Grace123

Well when it comes to looks and being in shape, Jen has no worries about being the "pretty" one.


----------



## karo

She should go back to blonde. This color makes her look older in my opinion.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meh..he does nothing for me.


----------



## sdkitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> Meh..he does nothing for me.


me either


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> Lucky girl, Jen!!
> 
> View attachment 3196606
> View attachment 3196607
> 
> 
> More pics and story at http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bs-strips-naked-bathtub-scenes-Leftovers.html
> 
> Am on my phone, so the link is the best I can do besides the two yummy pics. [emoji3]



His midsection is not attractive at all. No thank you.


----------



## morgan20

Another one that's a no thank you


----------



## Swanky

There's someone for everybody!  Not my type, but I think he's cute.


----------



## knasarae

Not my type either but I think he's attractive.  And I am oddly fascinated by his eyebrows lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Meh..he does nothing for me.



Just by looking at his shiny, smooth complexion, extra white teeth, buffed lips and manicured brows, it seems he loves his lasers and waxing just like Jen I bet they go hand in hand on a weekly basis.

I'm not criticizing - that may be part of what keeps them a happy, solid couple.  They love the same stuff.  

I don't care for men who stare in the mirror too much, so for me, he's a no.


----------



## TC1

I think he's SO FINE


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> Just by looking at his shiny, smooth complexion, extra white teeth, buffed lips and manicured brows, it seems he loves his lasers and waxing just like Jen I bet they go hand in hand on a weekly basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not criticizing - that may be part of what keeps them a happy, solid couple.  They love the same stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for men who stare in the mirror too much, so for me, he's a no.




Lol..


----------



## White Orchid

This.  And I don't anyone borrowing my tweezers - but especially my man.



mundodabolsa said:


> Yeah, no thank you.  I want to be the pretty one in the relationship!  Can you imagine trying to keep up with a body like that?? I'd feel like I'd have to drop and do 10 pushups before every time I disrobe.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's like very thin/muscular...weird combo. I love men with some actual meat on them...his look is gross, IMO!


----------



## VickyB

He doesn't do it for me either.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Oh - he looks good


----------



## Jayne1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Oh - he looks good



Yes, he's really fit and muscly, with no body fat, but notice he's covering up his short little legs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

His friendship with Dirty Uncle Terry makes him a N.O for me


----------



## Docjeun

There's no doubt he looks good although a little thinner than I like but I'm sure there was contouring and air brushing involved.

To me I'm not attracted to him but he looks like he's a nice guy and being with JA he probably is although she made a huge mistake with her first marriage choice who in my opinion is a total douche and always has been even before AJ came into the picture.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, he's really fit and muscly, with no body fat, but notice he's covering up his short little legs.




I was going to post something similar but changed my mind, lol..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Trulyadiva said:


> who in my opinion is a total douche and always has been even before AJ came into the picture.



Curious as to why and how he seems a douche after AJ, though? He's done some great work, a lot of charity work and some great movies since?


----------



## Docjeun

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Curious as to why and how he seems a douche after AJ, though? He's done some great work, a lot of charity work and some great movies since?



Well I find them very fake, not sincere and feel they both have several agendas.  

And, I don't like any of their movies to be honest.


----------



## berrydiva

Trulyadiva said:


> Well I find them very fake, not sincere and feel they both have several agendas.
> 
> And, I don't like any of their movies to be honest.



Who doesn't have an agenda in Hollywoodland?


----------



## Docjeun

I was going to add "although many people do"
Thank you.


----------



## berrydiva

Trulyadiva said:


> I was going to add "although many people do"
> Thank you.


----------



## Grace123

Hahaha it never will end, will it? Now it's BP vs JT. BP was ok looking in his youth, too girly for me always, and I'm not fond of JT's tattoos but he does have a lip-licking bod and a nice face. I'd definitely eat crackers in bed with him.


----------



## Docjeun

berrydiva said:


>



Lol!

My DH's cousin, who has been his bodyguard several times didn't have much good to say about him.  He raved about R. Crowe and said, the guy that was also in "Helen of Troy" took him out for drinks and was the nicest, down to earth guy.


----------



## Docjeun

Oh I remember now, it was Eric Bana.  I also like him alot.


----------



## Docjeun

Grace123 said:


> Hahaha it never will end, will it? Now it's BP vs JT. BP was ok looking in his youth, too girly for me always, and I'm not fond of JT's tattoos but he does have a lip-licking bod and a nice face. I'd definitely eat crackers in bed with him.



Lip licking?


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> Hahaha it never will end, will it? Now it's BP vs JT. BP was ok looking in his youth, too girly for me always, and I'm not fond of JT's tattoos but he does have a lip-licking bod and a nice face.* I'd definitely eat crackers in bed with him.*



All I could think about are the crumbs. When my SO and I first started dating, one time he made the tragic mistake of bringing cookies into my bedroom to eat in bed while we watched a movie. He almost lost his life that night.


----------



## Grace123

Trulyadiva said:


> Lip licking?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol..here we go again talking about other celebs that are not even associated with this thread. Oy vey..

Crackers in bed? Wtf lol!!


----------



## Grace123

berrydiva said:


> All I could think about are the crumbs. When my SO and I first started dating, one time he made the tragic mistake of bringing cookies into my bedroom to eat in bed while we watched a movie. He almost lost his life that night.




Hahaha it's an old saying that some of you younger girls may not have heard: "I wouldn't kick him outta bed for eating crackers!"  [emoji3]


----------



## Stansy

I find it funny that Jen and Angelina have the same initials, just turned around. So it's a bit like Brad staying true to his "scheme" in women, iykwim.


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> Hahaha it's an old saying that some of you younger girls may not have heard: "I wouldn't kick him outta bed for eating crackers!"  [emoji3]



Oh I've heard of it....it just makes me think of crumbs only...takes all the sexy out of it. lol.


----------



## queen

Trulyadiva said:


> Well I find them very fake, not sincere and feel they both have several agendas.
> 
> And, I don't like any of their movies to be honest.


Agree!!!


----------



## Grace123

berrydiva said:


> Oh I've heard of it....it just makes me think of crumbs only...takes all the sexy out of it. lol.



Yes, I agree. Those crackling crumbs could be seriously annoying during a crucial time.


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> Yes, I agree. Those crackling crumbs could be seriously annoying during a crucial time.



Yes sexy time would definitely be interrupted if I felt a cracker crumb.


----------



## Noushin kanan

All the best Jen!


----------



## Livia1

:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Livia1 said:


> :giggles:




[emoji57]


----------



## Noushin kanan

The more we run, the better we warm up!


----------



## Sweetpea83

&#128580; hmmmm..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hmmmm.... 

			 			Jennifer Aniston was spotted out in NYC on Tuesday as she visited an   Upper East Side Plastic Surgeon. The actress covered up with a big hat,   and scarf after getting a* 4 hour procedure* done in the office. She   covered her face with the scarf as she stepped out into her waiting   black SUV. She was escorted by a security guard and an assistant when   she left.


----------



## tomz_grl

I wonder what she had done? 


I love that coat!


Wait! That picture is from November... I was looking for who made the coat and found this:
http://outfitidentifier.com/jennife...ndbag-hat-wedge-boots-and-aviator-sunglasses/


----------



## bagsforme

I'd guess some kind of laser treatment


----------



## ChanelMommy

So the Aveeno ads are fake 
She's still one of my favorite actresses tho


----------



## lanasyogamama

How embarrassing!


----------



## Jayne1

ChanelMommy said:


> So the Aveeno ads are fake



Of course -- it's for the money.  Aveeno does not have state-of-the-art products, but it your skin is sore, they have some good soothing products. 

Aside from all the doctors visits and lasers, I'd love to know what she really uses.  lol


----------



## Lola69

I feel like she looks great and doesn't need procedures.


----------



## lizmil

Jayne1 said:


> Of course -- it's for the money.  Aveeno does not have state-of-the-art products, but it your skin is sore, they have some good soothing products.
> 
> Aside from all the doctors visits and lasers, I'd love to know what she really uses.  lol



Didn't she have her own skincare line/brand at one time? I seem to recall that.


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> Didn't she have her own skincare line/brand at one time? I seem to recall that.



I don't think so ?

She shills for Emirates airlines, Smartwater, Aveeno, her own fragrance, a hair care line and what else?


----------



## Noushin kanan

All the best Jen!


----------



## lizmil

Jayne1 said:


> I don't think so ?
> 
> She shills for Emirates airlines, Smartwater, Aveeno, her own fragrance, a hair care line and what else?



I thought I remembered it! It's called "Living Proof"...


http://www.livingproof.com/jen/?gcl...B_d3hDofGTec-fTbZYZ3FkVXbR5rNCp0MKhoCmpXw_wcB


----------



## Grace123

I wish just once, a celeb would just step and say Oh I get laser, peels, and an eye tuck every so often. It would be so refreshing.


----------



## Swanky

Why would the Aveeno ads have to be fake? I'm missing some bullet points I guess.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why would the Aveeno ads have to be fake? I'm missing some bullet points I guess.



She says her "advise" for radiant skin is a good nights sleep and Aveeno. Her ads say Aveeno is a skin tone corrector and reduces the look of brown spots and gives a glow to the skin.

There is nothing in Aveeno that reduces brown spots, because the retinol and vitamin C is in far too low an amount&#8230; which is probably why she gets laser treatments.  

They offer some scrubs, but an AHA might be better, and they don't have a product with AHA, as far as I know.

Even the moisturizers aren't that moisturizing and I know from first hand experience, because the drugstore had some on sale and I bought one of each, to try, and they are probably one of the least nourishing creams I have ever used.

Aveeno ads aren't fake, necessarily and they do have some good soothing products if your skin is irritated, but if you want state-of-the art, Aveeno is not the way to go, in spite of what JA says.

This goes for _many_ lines, of course, not just Aveeno, but in this case, Aveeno is using her glowing, gorgeous complexion and insinuating it comes from them.


----------



## Jujuma

lizmil said:


> I thought I remembered it! It's called "Living Proof"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.livingproof.com/jen/?gcl...B_d3hDofGTec-fTbZYZ3FkVXbR5rNCp0MKhoCmpXw_wcB




Living Proof is hair care. Volume line is good,


----------



## Jujuma

Lola69 said:


> I feel like she looks great and doesn't need procedures.




Maybe she looks great because she has procedures. Not saying there is anything wrong with it. I think that most actress's who look great have a good dermatologist...helps keep them away from a bad plastic surgeon. Don't know if I said that right but you get the idea.


----------



## Swanky

I know a lot of people that get these same procedures and use drugstore brand products like Cera Ve, etc. . . I wouldn't consider it "fake", but whatevs.
We don't even know what she went in for, lol!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Jen has numerous things done. She doesn't overdo it though - not any more anyway (there was a time she was VERY friendly with the botox needle).

Still I can see some contradiction with the products she's shilling, so I can see why she may not be too happy  getting her photo taken after a 4-hour appointment.


----------



## White Orchid

Just curious Jayne as to what you consider state of the art.  I ask as I'm one of those strange women that uses nothing on her face except for soap (yep) and water lol.



Jayne1 said:


> She says her "advise" for radiant skin is a good nights sleep and Aveeno. Her ads say Aveeno is a skin tone corrector and reduces the look of brown spots and gives a glow to the skin.
> 
> There is nothing in Aveeno that reduces brown spots, because the retinol and vitamin C is in far too low an amount which is probably why she gets laser treatments.
> 
> They offer some scrubs, but an AHA might be better, and they don't have a product with AHA, as far as I know.
> 
> Even the moisturizers aren't that moisturizing and I know from first hand experience, because the drugstore had some on sale and I bought one of each, to try, and they are probably one of the least nourishing creams I have ever used.
> 
> Aveeno ads aren't fake, necessarily and they do have some good soothing products if your skin is irritated, but if you want state-of-the art, Aveeno is not the way to go, in spite of what JA says.
> 
> This goes for _many_ lines, of course, not just Aveeno, but in this case, Aveeno is using her glowing, gorgeous complexion and insinuating it comes from them.


----------



## twinkle.tink

She has proclaimed her love for laser treatments for quite awhile and in more than one article...I do give her credit for that.

I firmly believe for Jen, diet & lasers vs fillers and procedures are what give Jen that more natural, youthful look vs her contemporaries in Hollywood. Significant greens, vitamin A & C from food. Fish oil, vitamin D & magnesium, transdermally can work wonders.

IIRC, there was one article that she said she has tried to talk Courtney Cox into lasers, but that they are not for everyone.


----------



## Lola69

Jujuma said:


> Maybe she looks great because she has procedures. Not saying there is anything wrong with it. I think that most actress's who look great have a good dermatologist...helps keep them away from a bad plastic surgeon. Don't know if I said that right but you get the idea.




Even back in the 90s I felt like she looked great.


----------



## Jayne1

twinkle.tink said:


> IIRC, there was one article that she said she has tried to talk Courtney Cox into lasers, but that they are not for everyone.


I'm sure C Cox does lasers too, along with a heck of a lot of botox and fillers and what not.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Just curious Jayne as to what you consider state of the art.  I ask as I'm one of those strange women that uses nothing on her face except for soap (yep) and water lol.



Soap and water only? I'm impressed! 

There are a lot of great skincare companies that target anti aging and sun damage, like brown spots.

The better products have targeted treatments with ingredients like antioxidants and something that works on barrier repair, or another example is retinol, which produces younger cells. AHAs help skin shed excess buildup.

Aveeno is kinda lacking in products that put together a good skincare routine, but there are a heck of a lot out there that do.  Even at the drug store.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aveeno is my jam. I have really sensitive skin and eczema and aveeno is one of few brands that doesn't irritate it.


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Aveeno is my jam. I have really sensitive skin and eczema and aveeno is one of few brands that doesn't irritate it.



Yes, it's great for sensitive skin and can really soothe it, but JA's commercial states it can get rid of brown spots, is a skin tone corrector and will give the complexion a glow&#8230; and there is nothing in it that does that.

If it did, we wouldn't find it so soothing, I bet.


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks for that.  I'm weird I know.  All my friends use a myriad of products and are flummoxed that I use none.  I was quite shocked to see one friend's nightly routine when we went away for a weekend.  I'm just like my Mum.  Keep it simple and she had great skin into her late 70s.  So much so the nurses would ask her what she used lol.



Jayne1 said:


> Soap and water only? I'm impressed!
> 
> There are a lot of great skincare companies that target anti aging and sun damage, like brown spots.
> 
> The better products have targeted treatments with ingredients like antioxidants and something that works on barrier repair, or another example is retinol, which produces younger cells. AHAs help skin shed excess buildup.
> 
> Aveeno is kinda lacking in products that put together a good skincare routine, but there are a heck of a lot out there that do.  Even at the drug store.


----------



## Noushin kanan

All the best Jen!


----------



## Jujuma

Lola69 said:


> Even back in the 90s I felt like she looked great.




She did...I did...you did....we all did. Kidding. She really did and still does and if she has help, which I think she does, fine, if not, she should sing it from the roof tops. The big thing is she doesn't over do it and that's one reason we're all speculating now.


----------



## Prettyn

There are so many procedures out there to give you beautiful skin like skinpen (needling), co 2 lasers, skin peels, dermabrasion, juvederm, Botox , ultherapy and others I can't think of. They are costly. The only way you can get rid of sagging skin is a facelift. But many celebrities are doing most of these procedures to avoid the big facelift. Some of them have gotten a minifacelift to get that tight bone structure look. Money can by you superficial beauty.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

21st Annual Critics' Choice Awards at Barker Hangar on January 17, 2016 in Santa Monica, California.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love her dress. Makeup is a bit harsh.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Is it just me, she seems a little I don't know - pissed? Though in a couple of the photos she is smiling. I think she does seem to be wearing more eye make up then she used to. Over all she looks good. I hope she is happy!!!!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Need to add that I like her hair color, perhaps it's the lighting- but it has some red tones. I like it! I love the way she layered her necklaces- pretty!


----------



## bagsforme

She looks a little heavier


----------



## Wildflower22

That dress does her no favors! She's beautiful though.


----------



## lulu212121

That front seam is distracting. It looks like a cheap polyester prom type dress. I think she could use a bit more color on her lips.


----------



## wantitneedit

not a fan of dress nor colour.  Its ill-fitting as well.  like the layered diamond necklaces though....


----------



## sydgirl

lulu212121 said:


> That front seam is distracting. It looks like a cheap polyester prom type dress. I think she could use a bit more color on her lips.



Thats exactly what i thought about her dress!
Love the layered necklaces and her hair colour &#128522;


----------



## Swanky

I like the makeup! I liked the dress at first, and then stopped lol. 
It looks like a slip almost.... loose around the tummy isn't flattering. Wonder if she's pregnant?


----------



## Jayne1

Prettyn said:


> There are so many procedures out there to give you beautiful skin like skinpen (needling), co 2 lasers, skin peels, dermabrasion, juvederm, Botox , ultherapy and others I can't think of. They are costly. The only way you can get rid of sagging skin is a facelift. But many celebrities are doing most of these procedures to avoid the big facelift. Some of them have gotten a minifacelift to get that tight bone structure look. Money can by you superficial beauty.



Agree and I think he goes with her.  His skin looks like it.  They're going to be together forever -- shared interests!

I see lots of fillers in the nasal lines. Love the necklaces!


----------



## White Orchid

This colour really suits her and her hair is just fab.  Too bad all that sun tanning is beginning to show.


----------



## ap.

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 21st Annual Critics' Choice Awards at Barker Hangar on January 17, 2016 in Santa Monica, California.



Jesus, how does she sit with a front slit up to almost her crotch? Yeah, cross the legs and keep them crossed but that's a lot exposed still.


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> This colour really suits her and her hair is just fab.  Too bad all that sun tanning is beginning to show.



Agreed, it matches her eyes color.


----------



## Grace123

I love everything but the eye makeup. I'd like to see a little less, I think it's more flattering. But overall, she looks fabulous! So does Justin!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

lulu212121 said:


> That front seam is distracting. It looks like a cheap polyester prom type dress. I think she could use a bit more color on her lips.



I agree with you. She should have worn a different dress, perhaps take a risk and wear something more bold.


----------



## Swanky

I think her skin looks fine for a 46 yr old that clearly likes to live.  She loves the sun and luckily for her has the means to take care of herself.  It's cute them holding hands behind her back, they seem happy.

*Jennifer Aniston flaunts her toned legs in an ice blue gown with  daring thigh-high slit as she joins handsome husband Justin Theroux at  Critics' Choice Awards

* Jennifer Aniston showed off her toned legs with a skirt slit to the thigh as she joined her new husband Justin Theroux on the red carpet at the Critics' Choice Awards.
The  46-year-old actress wowed in her powder blue gown, cut from delicate  silk and featuring a ruffled neckline and spaghetti straps as she made a  glamorous arrival at Barker Hanger in Santa Monica on Sunday night. 
Her  hair was newly trimmed in a layered style, with blonde highlights at  the crown, and the star added to her leggy display with metallic strappy  heels.   

The screen star completed her look with natural make-up, sultry smokey eyes and a delicate silver pendant around her neck.
And  Justin certainly didn't let her down in the sartorial department,  looking decidedly dapper in a tailored black suit, which he teamed with a  crisp white shirt and skinny tie. 
Both Jennifer and her husband of five months were nominated for awards at Sunday's ceremony.
Justin  was up for Best Actor in a drama series for his drama The Leftovers,  which he sadly lost out on to Rami Malek for  Mr. Robot, while for  Jennifer it is a flashback to her star-making role as Rachel in Friends.




 The 46-year-old actress  wowed in her powder blue gown as she made a glamorous arrival at Barker  Hanger in Santa Monica on Sunday night





 Jennifer's hair was newly trimmed in a layered style, with blonde  highlights at the crown, and the star added to her leggy display with  metallic strappy heels





Jennifer and Justin tied the knot in a secret ceremony five months ago





Jennifer had  every reason to be excited; Friends was nominated for the Most  Bingworthy Fan-Voted Award, after all 10 seasons began streaming on  Netflix

Despite  the fact it hasn't been on air for 12 years, the sitcom was up for the  Most Bingworthy Fan-Voted Award, after all 10 seasons began streaming on  Netflix.
The  series was up against current heavy hitters on cable and paid for TV  including, Empire, Game Of Thrones, Orange Is The New Black, Outlander,  and The Walking Dead.
And in spite of tough competition, it was Friends which was named winner. 
      Justin is up for Best  Actor in a drama series for The Leftovers, while for Jennifer it is a  flashback to her star-making role as Rachel in Friends, which is up for  the Most Bingworthy Fan-Voted Award




 Marriage obviously suits these two as they continued to grin for the cameras





The couple wed in August last year, in a ceremony at their LA home

Meanwhile, a cast reunion has just been announced by NBC at the Television Critics Associations press tour.
Meanwhile  Jennifer is set to join her co-stars Courteney Cox (Monica), Matthew  Perry (Chandler), Matt LeBlanc (Joey), Lisa Kudrow (Phoebe), and David  Schwimmer (Ross) on February 21 on NBC.
The gang will get back together to honor comedy director James Burrows during a two hour special. 





The cute couple were both nominated for awards at the prestigious ceremony


----------



## Swanky

Cracking up: Jennifer got a case of the giggles as she posed solo for a few minutes

      Friends aired on NBC from 1994 to 2004 during the Thursday night  block along with Seinfeld, a golden era in sitcom television.
The  show was created by David Crane and Marta Kauffman. Fans have hoped  for  a reunion episode of the beloved show or a movie spin-off, but a   project has yet to materialize.
Friends  launched the careers of all six stars, with LeBlanc still  helming his  series Episodes (with producer Crane) and Kudrow bringing  her show Web  Therapy to a close last year.





    Their other friends: Jennifer and Justin posed with The Martian star Matt Damon and his wife Luciana





Picture perfect: The couple put their heads together and posed radiantly






    Jennifer made a funny face as Justin snapped a selfie with a half-shaven Will Forte


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roux-Critics-Choice-Awards.html#ixzz3xbvyAb80


----------



## rblite

lulu212121 said:


> That front seam is distracting. It looks like a cheap polyester prom type dress. I think she could use a bit more color on her lips.



I've always wanted to see more color on her lips. She always looks a little washed out. I do think she is very pretty though. Also agree about the dress looking like a cheap polyester prom dress. A rare miss for her.


----------



## Freckles1

Good lord can he get a new "costume"? He is so handsome and yet, ????


----------



## peppermintpatty

I think her dress would have been better with the slit on the side- just sayin! It's awful high for the middle- Jen does have amazing legs, but I still think the side would have been better. 

I don't think Justin changes up his day or night looks. I do think they are both creatures of habit. It's good that the both are 

Jen looks much happier in this set of pictures. Justin is definitely handsome- yum!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Freckles1 said:


> Good lord can he get a new "costume"? He is so handsome and yet, ????



Ever since I heard Howard Stern talking about their vacation time together and how Jen and Justin spend all their time getting massages, spa treatments and taking pictures of each other, I think so differently of him. 

Justin just might be the male version of Jen, which is why I think they'll last.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That looks like a cheap, pattern dress my grandmother would make something better out of. She probably had quite a few dresses to choose from and she chose _this_?  The colour is good, but that's about it. 

The fit and pull of the dress are all over the place, including that sad, droopy ruffle at the top.


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing it was a last minute change.  It's not "her".


----------



## lanasyogamama

lulu212121 said:


> That front seam is distracting. It looks like a cheap polyester prom type dress. I think she could use a bit more color on her lips.




Yes, I was going to say it looks like a cheap bridesmaid dress!  I don't think anyone could pull off that material.  Well.. maybe Karlie Kloss or RHW.


----------



## scarlet555

This dress is similar to the one she wore years ago on Friends, but with worse material, and the same color.  

Her eye makeup is harsh and makes her look old.


----------



## Tivo

She looks amazing.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks really good.
Not a fan of the harsh Sarah-Jessica-Parker-esque over-lined eyes and the puckered seam on the front of that dress looks really amateurish and sloppy. Saint Laurent, do better.


----------



## Docjeun

I think she looks great but don't like the dress at all.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She looks great but I don't like the dress, it's unflattering and makes her midsection look weird when she has a fab figure.


----------



## berrydiva

Something is off about her face....I don't know what it is...the makeup maybe? I'm not feeling anything about her look but her legs look great as usual.


----------



## VickyB

bagsforme said:


> She looks a little heavier



I thought the same thing!


----------



## VickyB

wantitneedit said:


> not a fan of dress nor colour.  Its ill-fitting as well.  like the layered diamond necklaces though....



ITA! :kiss:


----------



## VickyB

Freckles1 said:


> Good lord can he get a new "costume"? He is so handsome and yet, ????



He does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## VickyB

scarlet555 said:


> This dress is similar to the one she wore years ago on Friends, but with worse material, and the same color.
> 
> Her eye makeup is harsh and makes her look old.



Yup. Or, finally her age in general is catching up with her. I can't put my finger on it but she looks different here. She looks a bit heavier but not in a bad way at all. She's still thin. She could be pregnant but I just don't see her going there at the age of 46. Ya never know.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That looks like a cheap, pattern dress my grandmother would make something better out of. She probably had quite a few dresses to choose from and she chose _this_?  The colour is good, but that's about it.
> 
> * The fit and pull of the dress are all over the place, including that sad, droopy ruffle at the top.*




Yes, lol. And the front slit is really dangerously high. Would have looked better on the side. Besides the dress, she does look great and I like the heavier eye makeup and the layered dainty necklaces.


----------



## Wildflower22

Her body looks soft - She still looks great but the softness reminds me of my mom's skin. I don't think I've ever seen her not as toned before, or I just haven't been paying attention. She seems so happily married, and when I got happily married, I did gain a little weight. (Can't help it when you're so in love LOL)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hair and makeup looks great. No comment on the strappies. I'll sound like a broken record.


----------



## Stephie2800

I don't know What I dislike more, Jen's dress or Justin's BIG teeth!! Were they always like this??


----------



## Prettyn

Jen is gorgeous, but the dress does not fit her. She's just having a bad dress day.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I like the dress, makeup, hair. Go Jenn!


----------



## karo

On a ski trip with Sandra Bullock
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...i-trip-two-children-BFF-Jennifer-Aniston.html


----------



## Swanky

*Justin Theroux Got Yelled at By Passengers on His Latest Flight *






*Justin Theroux* is all smiles while walking around town with some buddies on Tuesday afternoon (January 19) in New York City.
 The 44-year-old actor flew back to the Big Apple the day before after a trip to the west coast to attend the Critics&#8217; Choice Awards.
 On the flight back, *Justin* happened to run in to *Jeffrey Tambor* and *Charlie Day* and it seems they had too good of a time.
 &#8220;Dream plane-squad flight back to NYC. The HIGH-sterical and amazing *Jeffrey Tambor* and *Charlie Day*. Got yelled at by passengers (you know who you are cranky) for having too much fun in the galley,&#8221; *Justin* captioned the below photo.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAtI61nQ4t7/embed/?v=6


*MORE: *Celebrity Gossip and Entertainment News | Just Jared     | Page 5


----------



## Sasha2012

Justin Theroux was allowed to fool around is in silly costume on Tuesday night, for a few minutes at least.

But playtime was over as soon as wife Jennifer Aniston arrived at the Zoolander No 2 world premiere in New York City.

The 44-year-old actor rocked up to the purple carpet completely unreconisable in character as the films 'evil DJ'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pose-wife-Jennifer-Aniston.html#ixzz3zk7vr9qb


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great, love the color on her.


----------



## Swanky

I don't love it, but I do like her hair up once in a while.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ere-scrubbing-pose-wife-Jennifer-Aniston.html


----------



## White Orchid

Not a fan of this colour on her and those shoes are not helping her bunions, poor thing.


----------



## Grace123

Wow, she looks amazing!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Not a fan of this colour on her and those shoes are not helping her bunions, poor thing.



She probably only had to walk a few steps total: from the car, on the carpet and back.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't put my finger on it but she's looking off to me. Like the color on her but not the dress.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous!


----------



## BPC

I'm not a fan of that color on her either. Her skin looks washed out, at least in the photos. Maybe a darker lip would help.. dunno.


----------



## RueMonge

I think she looks lovely and tasteful.  It's so refreshing to see a celebrity with nothing trashy going on.  

Dress, hair, jewelry amount of skin shown...it all hits the right note for me.


----------



## bisousx

Her skin looks amazing. She's looking good.


----------



## Docjeun

She looks great and very happy.
What bunions...:wondering


----------



## Swanky

*Birthday girl Jennifer Aniston looks leggy in a leather mini as she and Justin Theroux enjoy a romantic trip to the theatre*


They're planning a quiet night in for their first Valentine's Day as a married couple.
So  Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux decided to enjoy a romantic date  night to celebrate the Friends star's birthday, heading to the Richard  Rogers Theatre on Broadway to watch the musical Hamilton on Wednesday  night.
Wrapping  up against the New York chill, the actress found warmth in her  husband's arms, snuggling up to her beau as they left the playhouse arm  in arm the day before her 47th birthday.







    Date night: Jennifer Aniston and  Justin Theroux decided to enjoy a romantic date night on Wednesday,  heading to the Richard Rogers Theatre on Broadway in New York to watch  the musical, Hamilton

Looking  far younger than her years, Jennifer put on a typically chic display in  a flattering all-black ensemble that showed off her enviably toned  figure. 

Flashing  her lean legs in a leather mini skirt, she added some height to her  frame in a pair of suede wedged boots that came to just below the knee. 
Donning  a black jumper with a slim choker, Jennifer had also donned a navy  printed scarf for the trip, but held it delicately in her hands on her  way out of the theatre.





    Looking far  younger than her 47 years, Jennifer put on a typically chic display in a  flattering all-black ensemble with a leather mini skirt that showed off  her enviably toned figure

Adding  yet another glamorous touch to her chic ensemble, the Cake actress wore  a thick faux fur coat that proved to be both practical and stylish as  it shrouded her lithe frame.
Leaving  her honey coloured locks loose and tousled, the wind swept her glossy  tresses as she headed home, no doubt to kick off her birthday  celebrations.  
With  a pair of spectacles hanging from her jumper, Jennifer had ensured she  would catch all the action on stage, making it the second time she had  seen the musical in four months. 
Meanwhile,  Justin, 44, also seemed in a rush to get back, hurrying out of the  venue in a cosy-looking black hoodie and khaki bomber jacket.






    Birthday bash: Justin, 44, also seemed  in a rush to get back, hurrying out of the venue in a cosy-looking  black hoodie and khaki bomber jacket, no doubt keen to kick of  Jennifer's early birthday celebrations 

The  star was no doubt excited to celebrate his wife of six-month's looming  birthday as he recently revealed he had spared no expense buying her  gifts.
And  it seems Jennifer's birthday had overshadowed the importance of  Valentine's Day, as he admitted the pair would be enjoying a quiet night  in on Sunday. 
Speaking to E! Online at  the premiere of his new film Zoolander 2 on Tuesday he said: 'You gotta  take care of each other on Valentine's Day, every day.
'But  we've actually scratched our dinner plans because I'm tired so we're  probably just going to put on pajamas and catch up on some Netflix.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoy-romantic-trip-theatre.html#ixzz3zxnhypLO
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Grace123

I like the outfit except for the boots. I've never been fond of a wedge heel.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

They say 'enviably toned figure' 3 times in that article... I keep saying they need better writers!


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> I like the outfit except for the boots. I've never been fond of a wedge heel.


I'm with you.  I like wedges for sandals but not on boots.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does her outfit look kind of dated, or is it me?


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Not a fan of this colour on her and those shoes are not helping her bunions, poor thing.



She hasn't much of a bunion, now that you made me look.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> She hasn't much of a bunion, now that you made me look.


Lol, Jayne, are you inferring I'm picky!?  

Nah, I know it's not much but it's there and it'll get worse with those type of shoes.


----------



## White Orchid

I just noticed her thighs are bigger than his lol.  Go on Jayne, attack me again :greengrin:


----------



## scarlet555

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed her thighs are bigger than his lol.  Go on Jayne, attack me again :greengrin:



Then you should check out beyonce and jayz


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed her thighs are bigger than his lol.  Go on Jayne, attack me again :greengrin:



Ah, that wasn't an attack, it was a difference of opinion.   He does have skinny legs, and we know because he's always showing them off.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Ah, that wasn't an attack, it was a difference of opinion.   He does have skinny legs, and we know because he's always showing them off.


he does nothing for me.  but I guess he makes her happy so that's fine


----------



## Grace123

Well I read he makes up for the skinny legs in other areas. [emoji12]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grace123 said:


> Well I read he makes up for the skinny legs in other areas. [emoji12]




Even if he's big, he's as sexy as a doorknob.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Even if he's big, he's as sexy as a doorknob.




Lol


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Well I read he makes up for the skinny legs in other areas. [emoji12]


ever heard the song "It aint the meat, it's the motion"?


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> ever heard the song "It aint the meat, it's the motion"?




Hahahaha yeah but you know whoever said that was a vegan. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> ever heard the song "It aint the meat, it's the motion"?







Grace123 said:


> Hahahaha yeah but you know whoever said that was a vegan. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Grace123

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




We are so funny, right? Hahaha [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## ChanelMommy

sdkitty said:


> he does nothing for me.  but I guess he makes her happy so that's fine



This


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Hahahaha yeah but you know whoever said that was a vegan. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


I'll still take a more average sized man - but I'd make an exception for John Hamm


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> I'll still take a more average sized man - but I'd make an exception for John Hamm




Oh yeah!! [emoji106]


----------



## Swanky

*Emotional Jennifer Aniston wipes away tears as Friends stars reunite  for director James Burrows while David Schwimmer jokes about cast sex  contract*

Jennifer Aniston wiped away tears on Sunday during a televised tribute to legendary television director James Burrows.
The  47-year-old actress joined her Friends castmates as they gathered to  celebrate the career of the 75-year-old director during the two-hour  special Must See TV: An All-Star Tribute to James Burrows on NBC.
Aniston  took to the stage to honor Burrows along with Friends co-stars  Courteney Cox, Lisa Kudrow, David Schwimmer and Matt LeBlanc.

Matthew  Perry couldn't be there as he was preparing for his play in London but  welcomed the others to the stage in a pre-recorded video.
'We  would do anything for Jim Burrows because he really gave us the  opportunity of a lifetime,' said Aniston who played Rachel Green on the  hit show.

'We  experienced friendship, family, heartbreak, babies, everything,  together. And we also had a wonderful experience with the world loving  us as well,' she added.







    Lisa Kudrow,  Schwimmer, Courteney Cox and  Aniston gathered for a special tribute on  Sunday for legendary television director James Burrows






    Fond memories: Aniston made it clear  just how grateful she was to work with the legendary burrows and was  visibly moved as he spoke on stage





The beauty dabbed her peepers with a serviette as the tears began to flow





Touching: Jennifer didn't try to hide her emotions during the high-profile event in which she was keen to honour a dear friend

Aniston fought back tears later in the broadcast as Burrows took to the stage to thank his colleagues and supporters.
The  show was hosted by Bravo star Andy Cohen and featured more than 40  actors who were directed by Burrows on shows such as Taxi, Cheers, The  Big Bang Theory, Frasier, Will & Grace and Mike & Molly.
Andy asked the Friends cast if they all signed contracts 'saying that you wouldn't sleep with each other?' 




Burrows is shown with the cast of Friends minus Matthew Perry who couldn't make it

'David, say something,' Kudrow told her pal Schwimmer as an awkward silence ensued.
'Well, that was broken,' Schwimmer quipped as the audience started to rumble.
Kudrow said she was never asked to agree to such contract terms.  

Andy also asked for an explanation of how their characters afforded their spacious New York City apartments.
Courteney said her character Monica Geller inherited the apartment from her grandmother.
'Rent control!,' barked LeBlanc who played Joey Tribbiani on the hit show.

It's been a long time coming, but the sight of the Friends cast side by side was welcomed by fans of the show






    There for each other: The man of the hour joined his former colleagues for a picture

Courteney also revealed that she, Aniston and Kudrow ate lunch together for 10 years while filming the show.
Kudrow said they were all well aware of Burrows' track record when they were cast in the show.
She  said that Burrows assigned them to past actors he worked with and told  Cox she was Mary Tyler Moore, LeBlanc was Tony Danza from Taxi, while  Kudrow was Reverend Jim, played by Christopher Lloyd, also from Taxi. 

LeBlanc told Cohen that Burrows had encouraged the case to 'get to know one another, and be kind to one another.'
Aniston  added that it was Burrows who had got them all interested in playing  poker with Kudrow saying he had given up his dressing room to play in.

  Cohen asked the group about the bond they developed as actual friends on set.
'At  the beginning it was not a hard thing, we really just wanted to hang  out with each other, it was not ''Uggh we have to do this'' we just  really fell in love and adored each other instantly and would hang out  at each others houses and watch the show together,' said Aniston.
'We  did, yeah the first year,' said Cox as LeBlanc said they would give  each other notes and suggestions during the watch parties.






    Jennifer clapped while looking misty-eyed 

LeBlanc told him that his favorite Joey moment was the episode where Ross gets hit in the face with a hockey puck.
Cox  then told Cohen that her favorite episode was 'The One With the  Blackout' from the first season, where Ross is on the balcony with a cat  clawing his back.
Schwimmer said Burrows told him to keep going with the cat on his back until he called cut 'but he never did.'





    Friends for real: The Friends cast talked about being friends and supportive of each other on the show

Aniston said that she loved the show's famed flashback episodes.
'I always loved when we would flashback to fat Monica and Rachel pre-nose job and Ross with his afro,' she said.
Aniston gushed about their 'papa' Burrows and said of him: 'He taught us everything we know about comedy.'
The fan favourite show lasted a decade and chronicled the lives of a group of tight-knit friends living in New York City.

But  despite its huge success,  the stars have made no secret of why they  are no longer interested in revisiting their characters.
Kudrow has cited her age as the primary reason she isn't interested in reprising her Friends role.
'I'm  too old,' she told HuffPost Live in 2013. 'I wouldn't even have an  interest in seeing what those people are doing 10 years later as parents  that have to be responsible. It would be so different that it wouldn't  be Friends anymore.'
LeBlanc also believes the magic of Friends would be lost now that the characters are older.
'Friends  was about a finite period of time in your life, like after college and  before your life really gets started. That's sort of where you're away  from home and you're away from college, and your friends are your  family,' he said onThe Meredith Viera Show.

Speaking  to Graham Norton in London recently  - where he's currently working on a  play - Matthew Perry explained his role in the reunion, and also shed  light on what would be involved.
He explained: 'It's not the Friends reunion that everybody's hoping for.
'They're  celebrating Jim Burrows, who was a director of Friends and the five of  them are going to be on this special and I'm going to introduce them  from here because I'm doing the play here (in London).' 
'Once that's over, nobody wants to see Joey at his prostate exam,' he joked.
However, the opportunity to come together in tribute of Burrows was plenty reason enough to get the old gang back together. 
Schwimmer  previously said: 'This man is an incredible director who helped define  situation comedy in this country in the last 40 years so I love him and  I'm excited to be there.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ary-director-James-Burrows.html#ixzz40wNWndHP
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What's surprising to me, is that out of all of them - Lisa Kudrow looks the best.


----------



## Prettyn

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What's surprising to me, is that out of all of them - Lisa Kudrow looks the best.


Yes she does. She aged well.


----------



## KatsBags

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What's surprising to me, is that out of all of them - Lisa Kudrow looks the best.



Agree!

JA's top looks very cheaply made.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What's surprising to me, is that out of all of them - Lisa Kudrow looks the best.


 
Agreed! She doesn't seem to age, at all.


----------



## Lounorada

It's not a proper reunion without Matthew Perry


----------



## lovemysavior

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What's surprising to me, is that out of all of them - Lisa Kudrow looks the best.


I saw her on celebrity name game and her face is very very dry and wrinkled. I think Jen has aged the best since Courtney looks a little too botoxy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## White Orchid

lovemysavior said:


> I saw her on celebrity name game and her face is very very dry and wrinkled. I think Jen has aged the best since Courtney looks a little too botoxy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


A little?  She looks like a freak. Talk about going overboard.  Another stupid woman who doesn't know when to stop.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sdkitty said:


> I'll still take a more average sized man - but I'd make an exception for John Hamm



Yes to the Hambone.


----------



## lanasyogamama

White Orchid said:


> A little?  She looks like a freak. Talk about going overboard.  Another stupid woman who doesn't know when to stop.



Agree, she looks awful.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lisa and Jenn look great! Courtney. No commen.


----------



## aleksandras

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What's surprising to me, is that out of all of them - Lisa Kudrow looks the best.



Yes! She looks great. So sad that Courteney felt the need to change her face. I was just watching Friends re-runs of the very first episodes and kept thinking how beautiful she was.


----------



## lizmil

I love the references to how much he "taught them."  No reference to how he started then on multimillion careers and contracts.. No wonder they love that man.


----------



## Grace123

Yes, I think Courtney was the most beautiful of all of them. Just tragic what she did to herself.


----------



## Livia1

White Orchid said:


> A little?  She looks like a freak. Talk about going overboard.  Another stupid woman who doesn't know when to stop.





lanasyogamama said:


> Agree, she looks awful.





aleksandras said:


> Yes! She looks great. So sad that Courteney felt the need to change her face. I was just watching Friends re-runs of the very first episodes and kept thinking how beautiful she was.





Grace123 said:


> Yes, I think Courtney was the most beautiful of all of them. Just tragic what she did to herself.




Ohhhh ... don't get me started! I think Courtney used to be one of THE most beautiful woman. I swear, I don't know why she would mess with that gorgeous face. If she hadn't, I bet she would still be gorgeous.
So sad.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Courtney looks like Janice Dickinson yikes


----------



## erseey

Courtney..feel sorry for you now with all the botox.
Jennifer..she still looks gorgeous even now on her age, love her!


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Yes, I think Courtney was the most beautiful of all of them. Just tragic what she did to herself.


yes, tragic 
I guess in the case of a lot of these women, the prettier they are the more they want to hold on to it and they just go too far
What I don't understand is when they have access to the best surgeons, why do the doctors allow this to happen?


----------



## Carson123

sdkitty said:


> yes, tragic
> I guess in the case of a lot of these women, the prettier they are the more they want to hold on to it and they just go too far
> What I don't understand is when they have access to the best surgeons, why do the doctors allow this to happen?




I agree. Not sure why Jen didn't share some of her doctors as they look so different. 

Courtney started to look weird during the last few seasons of friends. She wasn't even "old" then. Not sure why she started messing with her face so early.


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> yes, tragic
> I guess in the case of a lot of these women, the prettier they are the more they want to hold on to it and they just go too far
> What I don't understand is when they have access to the best surgeons, why do the doctors allow this to happen?




That's the million dollar question.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> That's the million dollar question.


I don't get it.  The doctor makes money with each procedure.  But I would think he'd be better off making women look natural and gaining a better reputation.  Word must get around who does what kind of work on these Hollywood stars.  Maybe some of them just insist on more work against the doctor's advice and the doctor caves.


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> I don't get it.  The doctor makes money with each procedure.  But I would think he'd be better off making women look natural and gaining a better reputation.  Word must get around who does what kind of work on these Hollywood stars.  Maybe some of them just insist on more work against the doctor's advice and the doctor caves.



IKR? To me it's like surgeons who put in boob implants that are so bizarrely fake, that no one could even begin to think they were real. I dunno why women do that. I mean two round, hard balls on the chest just isn't natural.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> IKR? To me it's like surgeons who put in boob implants that are so bizarrely fake, that no one could even begin to think they were real. I dunno why women do that. I mean two round, hard balls on the chest just isn't natural.


don't get me started on that
the whole trend toward little tiny women with big bolt-ons - or even women who aren't that tiny who get huge ones - very prevalent where I live and just wrong to me
I can see if a woman is totally flat-chested or maybe if she's big on the bottom half and small on top.  Other than that I don't like it.  But from what I hear, a lot of men like large breasts and don't care whether they're real.


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> don't get me started on that
> the whole trend toward little tiny women with big bolt-ons - or even women who aren't that tiny who get huge ones - very prevalent where I live and just wrong to me
> I can see if a woman is totally flat-chested or maybe if she's big on the bottom half and small on top.  Other than that I don't like it.  But from what I hear, a lot of men like large breasts and don't care whether they're real.



Well, according to my husband, it's true. I'll always say her boobs are fake, when pointing out some actress or model and he'll say, so what? :roll eyes: Maybe the men are the same way with frozen faces.


----------



## cakegirl

sdkitty said:


> I don't get it.  The doctor makes money with each procedure.  But I would think he'd be better off making women look natural and gaining a better reputation.  Word must get around who does what kind of work on these Hollywood stars.  Maybe some of them just insist on more work against the doctor's advice and the doctor caves.



I k now several derms/plastic surgeons who look pretty unnatural themselves- weirdly tight shiny skin, etc. I think when you are around it every day it is easy to lose perspective on what looks natural and looks good.


----------



## DaisyM

Schwimmer looks exactly the same as he did when the show was on...amazing!


----------



## Lounorada

*Harper's Bazaar US / April 2016 Issue*
Photography by Camilla Akrans

tumblr


----------



## Grace123

I like this one.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I LOVE these photos- especially the last one! She looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Grace123 said:


> I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299860




I was just going to say she looks lovely but the pics are a little boring but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## White Orchid

Love, love, love the pool shot and the one with the bird.  I notice too they airbrushed most of her sunspots in the cover shot.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree love the pool and bird shots! She looks great.


----------



## peppermintpatty

The pool photo is awesome too!!! I like how unique they are, some of Jen's best photo's ever!!!!


----------



## lulu212121

White Orchid said:


> Love, love, love the pool shot and the one with the bird.  *I notice too they airbrushed most of her sunspots in the cover shot*.


Did they ever!!!


----------



## Swanky

They typically airbrush/PS everything, lol!
Beautiful pics!


----------



## DC-Cutie

She has been named People's most beautiful...  

What project/film/book/skincare/hair care line  is she about to start promoting?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> She has been named People's most beautiful...
> 
> What project/film/book/skincare/hair care line  is she about to start promoting?



Mother's Day is the movie. Jen's PR team is really good at this, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I knew it was something. EVERY person (celeb)  named has something to promote when they make the cover. 

Nobody votes, it's all about PR


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> She has been named People's most beautiful...
> 
> What project/film/book/skincare/hair care line  is she about to start promoting?



I was just thinking that! 

We haven't seen her in a bit and now her reps got her on the cover of People.  She has that Garry Marshall holiday ensemble franchise crap movie coming out. I see her face at Sephora and the drugstore it must be the movie.

Gerry Marshall needs to stop  -- he had a respectable career before, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Grace123

Found a pictures of her on the carpet, promoting the movie. I'm sure there are lots more, but I only have time for the one.


----------



## scarlet555

I like her look!  Such beautiful hair, classic Jennifer Aniston look and she kills it everytime.  The strappy sandals, check, the black outfit, check, the straight sleek blond highlighted hair, check!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great. 

I want to see Mother's Day. It has a great cast.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

People's "Most" covers are such a sham.


----------



## Irishgal

FreeSpirit71 said:


> People's "Most" covers are such a sham.




Exactly. It would be more interesting to see untouched photos of real people in different places in the world who were not stars but had true beauty that was timeless.


----------



## White Orchid

She doesn't bother me at all, but most beautiful???  Puh-lease.


----------



## Emma150

Irishgal said:


> Exactly. It would be more interesting to see untouched photos of real people in different places in the world who were not stars but had true beauty that was timeless.


There are projects like this but they can be sometimes biased  http://www.elle.com/culture/news/a26870/atlas-of-beauty-photos/


----------



## Emma150

Her calling her butt as bubble is  , she hardly got curves


----------



## prettyprincess

This is such a sexy dress!! Who makes this?


----------



## Irishgal

Emma150 said:


> There are projects like this but they can be sometimes biased  http://www.elle.com/culture/news/a26870/atlas-of-beauty-photos/




Thanks that's awesome. And sorry Jennifer fans, I think each of these women are way more beautiful than she is.


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Thanks that's awesome. And sorry Jennifer fans, I think each of these women are way more beautiful than she is.


there are some beautiful women in those photos
I agree, Jennifer is very attractive.  I always liked her legs and thought she was the most attractive of the Friends.  I also like her style.  But most beautiful woman in the world? No.


----------



## Grace123

So if celebs buy their way onto a mag cover, does that mean The Sexiest Man Alive does too? Just curious.


----------



## Hobbsy

It wouldn't matter who got voted most beautiful,  there would always be people who would disagree.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> It wouldn't matter who got voted most beautiful,  there would always be people who would disagree.




True and there are always more beautiful people out there that are not famous or 'discovered'.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The cynicism is there for a reason: most people know these covers are bought and paid for and related to an upcoming project.

Same goes for the men.


----------



## Hobbsy

It doesn't matter if they were bought and paid for or not, I'm saying it still wouldn't matter, no one would ever agree.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*J**ennifer Aniston's mother Nancy Dow has passed away at 79 years old.*

The former Friends star released the following statement to E! News about the loss, saying, "It is with great sadness that my brother John and I announce the passing of our mother Nancy Dow. She was 79 years old and passed peacefully surrounded by family and friends after enduring a long illness."

The statement continued, "We ask that our family's privacy be respected as we grieve our loss."

*Source:* Eonline


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sad news.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *J**ennifer Aniston's mother Nancy Dow has passed away at 79 years old.*
> 
> The former Friends star released the following statement to E! News about the loss, saying, "It is with great sadness that my brother John and I announce the passing of our mother Nancy Dow. She was 79 years old and passed peacefully surrounded by family and friends after enduring a long illness."
> 
> The statement continued, "We ask that our family's privacy be respected as we grieve our loss."
> 
> *Source:* Eonline




That's her mom? She was beautiful. RIP.


----------



## Stansy

Have they reconciled after all? I hope so...


----------



## DesigningStyle

Stansy said:


> Have they reconciled after all? I hope so...



Not sure.

US Magazine reports the two "reconciled after Aniston and Pitt divorced in 2005"

And Hollywood Life tells us "Jennifer and her mom have been estranged for years, but just days before the loss Jen went to see her for the first time in half a decade."


----------



## Sasha2012

Blog post written by Jennifer.

*For The Record*

Let me start by saying that addressing gossip is something I have never done.  I don’t like to give energy to the business of lies, but I wanted to participate in a larger conversation that has already begun and needs to continue. Since I’m not on social media, I decided to put my thoughts here in writing.

For the record, I am _not_ pregnant. What I am is _fed up._ I’m fed up with the sport-like scrutiny and body shaming that occurs daily under the guise of “journalism,” the “First Amendment” and “celebrity news.”

Every day my husband and I are harassed by dozens of aggressive photographers staked outside our home who will go to shocking lengths to obtain any kind of photo, even if it means endangering us or the unlucky pedestrians who happen to be nearby. But setting aside the public safety aspect, I want to focus on the bigger picture of what this insane tabloid ritual represents to all of us.

If I am some kind of symbol to some people out there, then clearly I am an example of the lens through which we, as a society, view our mothers, daughters, sisters, wives, female friends and colleagues. The objectification and scrutiny we put women through is absurd and disturbing. The way I am portrayed by the media is simply a reflection of how we see and portray women in general, measured against some warped standard of beauty. Sometimes cultural standards just need a different perspective so we can see them for what they really are — a collective acceptance... a subconscious agreement. We are in charge of our agreement. Little girls everywhere are absorbing our agreement, passive or otherwise. And it begins early. The message that girls are not pretty unless they’re incredibly thin, that they’re not worthy of our attention unless they look like a supermodel or an actress on the cover of a magazine is something we’re all willingly buying into. This conditioning is something girls then carry into womanhood. We use celebrity “news” to perpetuate this dehumanizing view of females, focused solely on one’s physical appearance, which tabloids turn into a sporting event of speculation. Is she pregnant? Is she eating too much? Has she let herself go? Is her marriage on the rocks because the camera detects some physical “imperfection”?

I used to tell myself that tabloids were like comic books, not to be taken seriously, just a soap opera for people to follow when they need a distraction. But I really can’t tell myself that anymore because the reality is the stalking and objectification I’ve experienced first-hand, going on decades now, reflects the warped way we calculatea woman’s worth.

This past month in particular has illuminated for me how much we define a woman’s value based on her marital and maternal status. The sheer amount of resources being spent right now by press trying to simply uncover whether or not I am pregnant (for the bajillionth time... but who’s counting) points to the perpetuation of this notion that women are somehow incomplete, unsuccessful, or unhappy if they’re not married with children. In this last boring news cycle about my personal life there have been mass shootings, wildfires, major decisions by the Supreme Court, an upcoming election, and any number of more newsworthy issues that “journalists” could dedicate their resources towards.

Here’s where I come out on this topic: we are complete with or without a mate, with or without a child. We get to decide for ourselves what is beautiful when it comes to our bodies. That decision is ours and ours alone. Let’s make that decision for ourselves and for the young women in this world who look to us as examples. Let’s make that decision consciously, outside of the tabloid noise. We don’t need to be married or mothers to be complete. We get to determine our own “happily ever after” for ourselves.

I have grown tired of being part of this narrative. Yes, I may become a mother some day, and since I’m laying it all out there, if I ever do, I will be the first to let you know. But I’m not in pursuit of motherhood because I feel incomplete in some way, as our celebrity news culture would lead us all to believe. I resent being made to feel “less than” because my body is changing and/or I had a burger for lunch and was photographed from a weird angle and therefore deemed one of two things: “pregnant” or “fat.” Not to mention the painful awkwardness that comes with being congratulated by friends, coworkers and strangers alike on one’s fictional pregnancy (often a dozen times in a single day).

From years of experience, I’ve learned tabloid practices, however dangerous, will not change, at least not any time soon. What _can _change is our awareness and reaction to the toxic messages buried within these seemingly harmless stories served up as truth and shaping our ideas of who we are. We get to decide how much we buy into what’s being served up, and maybe some day the tabloids will be forced to see the world through a different, more humanized lens because consumers have just stopped buying the bullsh-t.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/for-the-record_us_57855586e4b03fc3ee4e626f


----------



## Jayne1

^ Justin Theroux is a very good writer -- always has been.


----------



## sydgirl

Sasha2012 said:


> Blog post written by Jennifer.
> 
> *For The Record*
> 
> Let me start by saying that addressing gossip is something I have never done.  I don’t like to give energy to the business of lies, but I wanted to participate in a larger conversation that has already begun and needs to continue. Since I’m not on social media, I decided to put my thoughts here in writing.
> 
> For the record, I am _not_ pregnant. What I am is _fed up._ I’m fed up with the sport-like scrutiny and body shaming that occurs daily under the guise of “journalism,” the “First Amendment” and “celebrity news.”
> 
> Every day my husband and I are harassed by dozens of aggressive photographers staked outside our home who will go to shocking lengths to obtain any kind of photo, even if it means endangering us or the unlucky pedestrians who happen to be nearby. But setting aside the public safety aspect, I want to focus on the bigger picture of what this insane tabloid ritual represents to all of us.
> 
> If I am some kind of symbol to some people out there, then clearly I am an example of the lens through which we, as a society, view our mothers, daughters, sisters, wives, female friends and colleagues. The objectification and scrutiny we put women through is absurd and disturbing. The way I am portrayed by the media is simply a reflection of how we see and portray women in general, measured against some warped standard of beauty. Sometimes cultural standards just need a different perspective so we can see them for what they really are — a collective acceptance... a subconscious agreement. We are in charge of our agreement. Little girls everywhere are absorbing our agreement, passive or otherwise. And it begins early. The message that girls are not pretty unless they’re incredibly thin, that they’re not worthy of our attention unless they look like a supermodel or an actress on the cover of a magazine is something we’re all willingly buying into. This conditioning is something girls then carry into womanhood. We use celebrity “news” to perpetuate this dehumanizing view of females, focused solely on one’s physical appearance, which tabloids turn into a sporting event of speculation. Is she pregnant? Is she eating too much? Has she let herself go? Is her marriage on the rocks because the camera detects some physical “imperfection”?
> 
> I used to tell myself that tabloids were like comic books, not to be taken seriously, just a soap opera for people to follow when they need a distraction. But I really can’t tell myself that anymore because the reality is the stalking and objectification I’ve experienced first-hand, going on decades now, reflects the warped way we calculatea woman’s worth.
> 
> This past month in particular has illuminated for me how much we define a woman’s value based on her marital and maternal status. The sheer amount of resources being spent right now by press trying to simply uncover whether or not I am pregnant (for the bajillionth time... but who’s counting) points to the perpetuation of this notion that women are somehow incomplete, unsuccessful, or unhappy if they’re not married with children. In this last boring news cycle about my personal life there have been mass shootings, wildfires, major decisions by the Supreme Court, an upcoming election, and any number of more newsworthy issues that “journalists” could dedicate their resources towards.
> 
> Here’s where I come out on this topic: we are complete with or without a mate, with or without a child. We get to decide for ourselves what is beautiful when it comes to our bodies. That decision is ours and ours alone. Let’s make that decision for ourselves and for the young women in this world who look to us as examples. Let’s make that decision consciously, outside of the tabloid noise. We don’t need to be married or mothers to be complete. We get to determine our own “happily ever after” for ourselves.
> 
> I have grown tired of being part of this narrative. Yes, I may become a mother some day, and since I’m laying it all out there, if I ever do, I will be the first to let you know. But I’m not in pursuit of motherhood because I feel incomplete in some way, as our celebrity news culture would lead us all to believe. I resent being made to feel “less than” because my body is changing and/or I had a burger for lunch and was photographed from a weird angle and therefore deemed one of two things: “pregnant” or “fat.” Not to mention the painful awkwardness that comes with being congratulated by friends, coworkers and strangers alike on one’s fictional pregnancy (often a dozen times in a single day).
> 
> From years of experience, I’ve learned tabloid practices, however dangerous, will not change, at least not any time soon. What _can _change is our awareness and reaction to the toxic messages buried within these seemingly harmless stories served up as truth and shaping our ideas of who we are. We get to decide how much we buy into what’s being served up, and maybe some day the tabloids will be forced to see the world through a different, more humanized lens because consumers have just stopped buying the bullsh-t.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/for-the-record_us_57855586e4b03fc3ee4e626f


Go Jen! Well said! [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DC-Cutie

My issue is that she plays her part in the rumors/tabloid talk - it's well known that all these celebs and their PR team plant stories to keep their names in the tabloids. 

So when they are praising her, she's happy. When they are speculating, she has issues. 

Tough job being a celebrity (sarcasm)


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> ^ Justin Theroux is a very good writer -- always has been.


Jennifer Aniston has never cone off as a bubblehead. Why is your go to constantly that these female celebs are idiots without their own thought processes?


----------



## Grace123

berrydiva said:


> Jennifer Aniston has never cone off as a bubblehead. Why is your go to constantly that these female celebs are idiots without their own thought processes?


For some reason, she brings out the worst in a lot of people, why I don't know? Maybe it's cause they're sympathetic to She Who Can't Be Named. lol I think this article is on point and I'm quite impressed with the power of the piece.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I agree. While I am not an Aniston fan by any means whatsoever, I think this piece is really well written, hard-hitting and gets the point across very well. I love the feminism aspect of it. We really are complete in our own way and do not need a partner or a child to make us feel validated, and it is sad that the world makes women feel incomplete if they don't have either, or both. Someone like any of the Kartrashians who base their whole existence on their men would do well to read this article.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> For some reason, she brings out the worst in a lot of people, why I don't know? Maybe it's cause they're sympathetic to She Who Can't Be Named. lol I think this article is on point and I'm quite impressed with the power of the piece.


I'm impressed too. I said I was impressed with the quality of the writing.  That's why I think  Justin Theroux wrote it for her. 

Although she's acting as if she never participated in the game, which is odd. She's quite selective in her dislike of the gossip news. She uses it when it is useful to her.


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> For some reason, she brings out the worst in a lot of people, why I don't know? Maybe it's cause they're sympathetic to She Who Can't Be Named. lol I think this article is on point and I'm quite impressed with the power of the piece.


Same here. I think she's spot on with her message. It's sometimes hard to take celebs seriously when they have this weird symbiotic relationship with the paps/rags. However, she makes an excellent point.


----------



## nycmom

berrydiva said:


> Jennifer Aniston has never cone off as a bubblehead. Why is your go to constantly that these female celebs are idiots without their own thought processes?



Especially ironic given the subject matter of the piece...the assumption that since it's good a man must have written it!


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Jennifer Aniston has never cone off as a bubblehead. Why is your go to constantly that these female celebs are idiots without their own thought processes?


I don't think she's a bubble head but I did think the piece was well written and maybe someone helped her or edited it.
I'm sure it's not fun being stalked by the paps.  On the other hand, she was a willing participant in the Hollywood game.  She lost a fair amount of weight to be able to have the success she had, which made her Very rich.  And she continues to maintain that image.  That takes discipline.  Since she doesn't need the money that comes to her from all her endorsements and her acting, I guess she likes having the attractive image ( in addition to all the goodies that come with it).

I don't dislike her and the article was thoughtful.


----------



## Jayne1

nycmom said:


> Especially ironic given the subject matter of the piece...the assumption that since it's good a man must have written it!



It never occurred to me my thinking she had someone write it was a feminist issue.

She graduated from a performing arts high school and he's a professional writer. I recognize good academic writing. If I wanted to pen an op-ed in HuffPo, I'd ask a professional writer who knew me really well, to compose my thoughts too.  Even if that writer was female.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Jayne1 said:


> It never occurred to me my thinking she had someone write it was a feminist issue.
> 
> She graduated from a performing arts high school and he's a professional writer. I recognize good academic writing. If I wanted to pen an op-ed in HuffPo, I'd ask a professional writer who knew me really well, to compose my thoughts too.  Even if that writer was female.


If I am sick to death of being treated like a walking womb my entire life and every time I have a slice of pizza, there are pics of my "baby bump" all over the world, I am not getting some professional writer to carefully compose a perfect response on my behalf, I am getting that sh*t off my chest in my own words....but that's just me.


----------



## berrydiva

Graduating from a performing arts high school means you're a dummy who's incapable of composing an op-ed? And if I recall correctly she graduated from LaGuardia, here in NYC, which is a pretty excellent school and not lightweight academically. Having known a few grads from that school, I would say they're actually some of my smartest friends. 

It's a well composed op-ed, which of course may have been edited, but it's no Pulitzer level piece that would suggest that she couldn't have written it herself. It's sad that women are always the first to drag another woman down. So, instead of having a discussion about the topic of her op-ed, we're having a discussion on if it's possible that she wrote the piece herself based on some reoccurring misogynistic idea.


----------



## bisousx

JA has never given me the impression that she's incapable of writing a simple opinion piece.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> JA has never given me the impression that she's incapable of writing a simple opinion piece.



Fair enough.  So let's go back to talking about whether she is a participant in this game.  What are the guidelines if she ignores them all the time?

Anyone remember the first season of Friends (when Courtney Cox was supposed to be the break out star) and Jen, who was adorable, posed naked on the cover of Rolling Stone with her tush in the air.  She looked great, I thought, but complained bitterly they weren’t supposed to show her naked behind.  Even though she posed naked with her naked behind in the air. Looking pretty good, in my opinion.

She's been posing naked on covers ever since and looking fabulous, as she always does, because she's kind of perfect. But then she gets pissed because people comment on her body.

I do think she looks beautiful on those covers and should pose for them, if she wants. But to get angry and act as if she's not a contributor to the whole message that "girls are not pretty unless they’re incredibly thin, that they’re not worthy of our attention unless they look like a supermodel or an actress on the cover of a magazine”_… _is kind of weird to me.

Do you think, and this is a serious question, that people are fascinated with her body because she is always showing it off?  Who is telling us to even notice it in the first place?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Jayne1 said:


> Fair enough.  So let's go back to talking about whether she is a participant in this game.  What are the guidelines if she ignores them all the time?
> 
> Anyone remember the first season of Friends (when Courtney Cox was supposed to be the break out star) and Jen, who was adorable, posed naked on the cover of Rolling Stone with her tush in the air.  She looked great, I thought, but complained bitterly they weren’t supposed to show her naked behind.  Even though she posed naked with her naked behind in the air. Looking pretty good, in my opinion.
> 
> She's been posing naked on covers ever since and looking fabulous, as she always does, because she's kind of perfect. But then she gets pissed because people comment on her body.
> 
> I do think she looks beautiful on those covers and should pose for them, if she wants. But to get angry and act as if she's not a contributor to the whole message that "girls are not pretty unless they’re incredibly thin, that they’re not worthy of our attention unless they look like a supermodel or an actress on the cover of a magazine”_… _is kind of weird to me.
> 
> Do you think, and this is a serious question, that people are fascinated with her body because she is always showing it off?  Who is telling us to even notice it in the fist place?



Agreed.

Did you see Piers Morgan's comments?:

"Hmmm.

You may want to dismount from that high horse at this point, Jennifer.

There’s another reason why the media objectify and scrutinise famous women, and why little girls get confused about beauty and body image.

It’s this: female stars like Jennifer Aniston deliberately perpetuate the myth of ‘perfection’ by posing for endless magazine covers which have been airbrushed so much that in some cases the celebrity is virtually unrecognisable.

This morning, I Googled ‘Jennifer Aniston magazine covers’ and a veritable avalanche of results appeared."​
Go ahead and Google away.  It is true. 

Piers went on to say, "There she was on the cover of Elle, GQ, Rolling Stone, InStyle, Grazia, Vogue, Red, Marie Claire, Allure, Harpers Bazaar, Vanity Fair, Hollywood Reporter, Cosmopolitan, People and… well, I could go on and on but check it yourself and you’ll see what I found.

I don’t know the inner workings of each magazine or photo shoot, but I do know with my old newspaper editor hat on that almost all these cover shots had clearly been airbrushed to make Jennifer look even more perfect than she already is.

Cellulite’s been removed, crease-lines decreased, pimples expunged.

In many of them, this detailed work has continued to the rest of her semi-naked or even fully naked body; thighs trimmed, butts toned, the vaguest suggestion of bingo wings eliminated.

It’s the same type of forensic cover photo cover-up which goes on all day every day on magazine picture desks the world over.

The aim? To sell a false image of perfect beauty.

Why? To sell magazines and to sell the cover star’s personal brand.

These covers, and I estimate Jennifer Aniston has done over 100 in her career, have made both her and the magazines a ton of money."​
He goes on to say, "But if she really wants to make a difference to this ugly process, she can start by getting a tiny bit uglier herself and letting us see what she REALLY looks like on a magazine cover.​
Then the little girls she’s so worried about can know exactly what they are aspiring to be.

Perhaps as Jenn approaches 50 she is wondering how long she can keep this up!?


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Fair enough.  So let's go back to talking about whether she is a participant in this game.  What are the guidelines if she ignores them all the time?
> 
> Anyone remember the first season of Friends (when Courtney Cox was supposed to be the break out star) and Jen, who was adorable, posed naked on the cover of Rolling Stone with her tush in the air.  She looked great, I thought, but complained bitterly they weren’t supposed to show her naked behind.  Even though she posed naked with her naked behind in the air. Looking pretty good, in my opinion.
> 
> She's been posing naked on covers ever since and looking fabulous, as she always does, because she's kind of perfect. But then she gets pissed because people comment on her body.
> 
> I do think she looks beautiful on those covers and should pose for them, if she wants. But to get angry and act as if she's not a contributor to the whole message that "girls are not pretty unless they’re incredibly thin, that they’re not worthy of our attention unless they look like a supermodel or an actress on the cover of a magazine”_… _is kind of weird to me.
> 
> Do you think, and this is a serious question, that people are fascinated with her body because she is always showing it off?  Who is telling us to even notice it in the first place?




Why is she angry? If her feelings about this are genuine, I think it's human nature to be hypocritical and to feel upset when people don't behave how you want them to.

Honestly, for someone as media savvy as her and with her longtime powerhouse publicist advising her, she knows better and she knows what she's doing. I bet she's trying to promote something or just stay in the headlines with this opinion piece and gain some fans with her down to earth, love yourself message.

There aren't a lot of people who've been in the game this long who aren't playing the game.


----------



## Grace123

I don't think any of this matters. If one dislikes JA, it wouldn't matter if she instigated world peace, there'd still be fault found. As for Piers, he can have a HUGE cup of STFU. Not only is he a serious jacka@s, I believe as a male in the biz he has no right to comment. He's never going to have his body or looks commented on. Talk about looking for attention?! Clicks Much?


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> Fair enough.  So let's go back to talking about whether she is a participant in this game.  What are the guidelines if she ignores them all the time?
> 
> Anyone remember the first season of Friends (when Courtney Cox was supposed to be the break out star) and Jen, who was adorable, posed naked on the cover of Rolling Stone with her tush in the air.  She looked great, I thought, but complained bitterly they weren’t supposed to show her naked behind.  Even though she posed naked with her naked behind in the air. Looking pretty good, in my opinion.
> 
> She's been posing naked on covers ever since and looking fabulous, as she always does, because she's kind of perfect. But then she gets pissed because people comment on her body.
> 
> I do think she looks beautiful on those covers and should pose for them, if she wants. But to get angry and act as if she's not a contributor to the whole message that "girls are not pretty unless they’re incredibly thin, that they’re not worthy of our attention unless they look like a supermodel or an actress on the cover of a magazine”_… _is kind of weird to me.
> 
> Do you think, and this is a serious question, that people are fascinated with her body because she is always showing it off?  Who is telling us to even notice it in the first place?


I agree with all of this. She's happy to show her body off when it suits her or advances her career (over the last 20 years). If you are so happy with yourself without the critique of others..why the nose job?.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think the question is her having agency over her own body. And it has little to do with photoshoots, etc.

And there IS a ridiculous standard applied to women in the media regarding weight gain/loss. Jennifer's contribution to the discussion about women's bodies has only ever been positive IMHO. She's focused on health and being happy with yourself rather than being emaciated.

I think she has every right to be pissed. There seems to be constant speculation about her willingness (or not) to have kids like it's a character fault. It's NOT. It's a choice. Her choice.

As an extension of that comes the bottom-feeder press commentary on her. Any time she even looks like she's put on weight the speculation tends to go one of two ways: pregnancy or snide comments that she's let herself go (ie she's getting fat).

I think she is the PERFECT person to speak on it.

And Piers Morgan? That mysoginist, racist pr*ck can bite me. I can't stand Chrissy Tiegen but on this - she's right.


----------



## troubadour

Jennifer Aniston donned a pair of aviator-framed spectacles for the Office Christmas Party panel at EW PopFest on Sunday.

The 47-year-old Golden Globe winner - who relies on stylist Ryan Hastings - wore a black suede mini-skirt with a matching blouse and wedge boots.

The Storks star rocked her signature blown-out highlighted locks courtesy of Chris McMillan, and she sported peachy blush and eye shadow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mas-Party-panel-EW-PopFest.html#ixzz4OeBfR8By


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous. Storks looks adorable.


----------



## Grande Latte

She looks healthy, stable, and vibrant. Unlike many of her peers in the celebrity world.


----------



## White Orchid

Hmmm, dunno, she looks puffy in the face to me.  Her hair is nice though.


----------



## mkr

Does her nose look different?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Same old boring-ness...


----------



## keychain

She looks really good.


----------



## Grace123

She looks amazing.


----------



## troubadour

*http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a23392/jennifer-aniston-december-2016-cover/*
*"I'm at a Crossroads": Jennifer Aniston Charts Her Own Course*

By Kimberly Cutter and Photos by Michelangelo di Battista
Nov 7, 2016

Jennifer Aniston likes working from home, and once you see her home, it's not hard to guess why. Up, up, up the steep, windy roads of Los Angeles you go, through discreet, dark-green gates that open as if by magic, and into a sumptuous modernist compound that might best be described as "The Aman That _Friends _Built." Aniston stands waiting in the massive front doorway—tiny, tanned, and smiling. "Hi!" she says, ushering me inside along with her three boisterous dogs (Dolly, Sophie, and Clyde), who are clearly working hard not to jump up on the guest.

At 47, Aniston has the wry humor of someone who finds life alternatingly fascinating and baffling. Her feet are bare; her hair is tawny, her husky-blue eyes twinkling. "Come on in," she says, guiding me through the house—a charcoal-toned hugeness of glass and air with dark wood floors and endless views out over the city. The art is big and modern, the furniture long and low, with a few well-chosen statement pieces: A Chagall here, a massive amethyst crystal there, a pair of oversize ebony hands framing the fireplace. "I get very involved with doing my houses," says Aniston, who bought the place with her then-boyfriend, Justin Theroux, in 2012, and was married to him here last year. "Luckily, I worked with an architect who didn't mind."

People tend not to mind when it comes to Jennifer Aniston. In fact, most of America can't get enough of her, even though it's been 22 years since Aniston first leaped into our living rooms as the spoiled-but-lovable Rachel Green on _Friends_. She is the reason people drink Smartwater and use Aveeno skin cream and Living Proof haircare products and will see this month's comedy _Office Christmas Party_, costarring Jason Bateman and Olivia Munn. (Think _The Hangover _meets _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_—plus drunk Santas.) "People just love her," says Aniston's best friend and producing partner, Kristin Hahn, who recently produced the indie dramas _Cake _and _The Yellow Birds _with Aniston. "It's a blessing and a curse."

_Here, a few highlights from our interview, in our December issue on newsstands November 15:_

* On why she decided to write her Huffington Post op-ed:* "My marital status has been shamed; my divorce status was shamed; my lack of a mate had been shamed; my nipples have been shamed. It's like, _Why are we only looking at women through this particular lens of picking us apart? Why are we listening to it? _I just thought: _I have worked too hard in this life and this career to be whittled down to a sad, childless human_."

*On what's next for her*: "This is a time when I'm not completely sure what I'm doing. I'm at this sort of crossroads trying to figure out what inspires me deep in my core. What used to make me tick is not necessarily making me tick any- more ... The most challenging thing right now is trying to find what it is that makes my heart sing."

"I have worked too hard in this life and this career to be whittled down to a sad, childless human."

*On her husband Justin Theroux:* "Why is he the right person for me? All I know is that I feel completely seen, and adored, in no matter what state. There's no part of me that I don't feel comfortable showing, exposing. And it brings forth the best part of myself, because I care about him so much. And he's such a good person. It hurts me to think of anything hurting him."

*On how she picks her acting roles*: "You have to be so madly in love with it and think, _I will be so upset if I don't go and play this person..._Especially these days, with Justin in Melbourne. It has to be worth it."

*Read the full interview and see more photographs in the December issue of Marie Claire, on newsstands November 15. And for a little behind-the-scenes action to hold you over, see more of Aniston at her cover shoot here:*


----------



## troubadour

*Photos from Marie Claire:



*


----------



## sdkitty

she sounds like she has found true love.  Hopefully this one will be forever.  But she sounded like she loved Brad in the same way.  I just saw The Girl On The Train.  Justin was in it and I have to say I don't find him to be that attractive.  But if she loves him and he loves her, doesn't matter what I think.


----------



## afsweet

she's very photogenic, looking great.


----------



## Singra

^ She does look great, the fit, sunny, healthy look is very appealing. 



She doesn't seem like the impulsive type, if anything she seems to have the opposite problem. If she's taken the plunge again (especially after a breakup that seemed to turn her life upside down) I like to think she's coming at it from a healthy place. Best of luck to them both.

Justin T is a little weird looking... I keep wondering if he dyes his eyebrows... but he's a pretty good actor, he was one of the saving graces the Leftovers.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sometimes I don't think he's that attractive and then sometimes I think he's super hot. He is a bit unconventional looking which is a pro and a con you know?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I thought he did a good job in The Girl on the Train, very convincing.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I thought he did a good job in The Girl on the Train, very convincing.


I agree; he was convincing.  That movie wasn't well reviewed but I liked it


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I thought he did a good job in The Girl on the Train, very convincing.


I thought it was bad casting with his evil eyebrows and all.


----------



## Docjeun

To be honest I don't know if i liked that movie or not


----------



## Grande Latte

I enjoyed that movie and I thought the plot was real convincing.

Aniston is looking radiant these days. It seems like she's finally found peace. Good for her. I agree with the other poster, she does seem like someone who takes A LOT of time to decide on life directions and is absolutely not "impulsive". Part of her is, she lets life find her rather than looking everywhere to find life. I guess it's an Aquarius trait because I'm this way too. Lol.

Oh, and the hair is gorgeous. The length, the cut, the color. Perfect.


----------



## Singra

^ Perhaps spontaneous is a better word you're looking for to describe her. Spontaneity implies a healthy carefree attitude in moment to moment experiences, impulsiveness has a more negative connotation relating to lack of forethought.



Haven't seen the movie yet but Girl on the train is one of those movies I'll see regardless of poor reviews or recommendations... I just love Emily Blunt and they don't make a lot of those type of movies anymore.


----------



## White Orchid

When I was watching him on The Girl on The Train, I couldn't help but notice his torso isn't in proportion to his legs and I found that disconcerting lol. He was OK.  Blunt was the stand out for me.

She looks good in this spread - particularly in the one where she's in all grey.


----------



## Grace123

I haven't see Girl On The Train yet but I hope to soon. I loved the book!


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> I haven't see Girl On The Train yet but I hope to soon. I loved the book!


If you loved the book, you'll probably be disappointed.....that's the way it usually goes
I went with my DH and he complained the first hour or so this was the worst movie ever.  The second half picked up. I liked it.


----------



## GoStanford

Does Jennifer Aniston still smoke?  I ask because she's advertising a healthy lifestyle with her various products - like bottled water - and she seems incredibly athletic and toned.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think she's an on and off again quitter.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone see her on the Ellen show yesterday?     She looked great and I liked what she had to say:


----------



## berrydiva

I'm tired of her diatribe. I totally agree with everything she's saying and it fully resonates with me but.....either become a spokesperson behind this cause or fall back a bit. She's starting to sound like she's constantly trying to explain why she doesn't have kids. I get that it's frustrating that this is the constant rumor about her but these celebs and gossip rags/paps have a symbiotic relationship. So she needs to say the same to her people as well.


----------



## Deco

I haven't watched the clip and don't follow her, so I'm only basing my comment on berry's summation.  But if there is a perception that Jennifer is constantly diatribing against speculations regarding her pregnancy or constantly shooting down the rumors and defending herself or her choices, it starts to look to me like she herself has an issue, or is conflicted, or not as confident about her position.  There is a "doth protest too much element" to constant diatribing.  She will come off more confident in her choice if she doesn't get rattled and exasperated by the rumors and speculations.

Like berry, this topic fully resonates with me as well.  I spent most my life (probably longer than berry's been alive ) deliberately not wanting children and being very comfortable about that choice.  Though I had a baby very late in life, a woman's choice to not have a child at all is still a very important one to me, and I abhor the constant pressures and stigmas placed on women who choose not to be mothers [my real bile and venom is reserved for women who have babies when they have no business doing so].  But you also have to be confident, and convey and project a confidence about this decision, rather than actively assuming a defensive role, which makes you look vulnerable and your decision needing constant validation.

Here's an example.  I recently went to see a chiropractor that I hadn't seen in years.  Constantly carrying my 1 year old had done a number on my alignment and I needed an adjustment.  When my chiropractor learned that I'd had a baby (we're about the same age, late 40s), she spent literally the entire session telling me how she never wanted babies and that was her choice, and life brought her a family in a different way (husband, step children, grandchildren through those step children, dogs), and how fulfilled she was and how that was just fine and worked out great.....  I did not say a single thing to doubt or question any of her choices.  I didn't ask her if she had children.  I'm the LAST person (ok, maybe berry also) on earth to do so, or who would even think those critical or judgmental things.  I'm also one of those moms who does not monopolize every single conversation to ramble on about my child, and I avoid people who do like the plague.  I did not say a thing about my baby, other than carrying her had jacked me up.  So I didn't say anything that would have triggered a defensive rant.  The fact that it came anyway made me a bit sad for her.

Jennifer would be a better advocate for this position if she radiated confidence and indifference to what people thought of her.


----------



## Tivo

Deco said:


> I haven't watched the clip and don't follow her, so I'm only basing my comment on berry's summation.  But if there is a perception that Jennifer is constantly diatribing against speculations regarding her pregnancy or constantly shooting down the rumors and defending herself or her choices, it starts to look to me like she herself has an issue, or is conflicted, or not as confident about her position.  There is a "doth protest too much element" to constant diatribing.  She will come off more confident in her choice if she doesn't get rattled and exasperated by the rumors and speculations.
> 
> Like berry, this topic fully resonates with me as well.  I spent most my life (probably longer than berry's been alive ) deliberately not wanting children and being very comfortable about that choice.  Though I had a baby very late in life, a woman's choice to not have a child at all is still a very important one to me, and I abhor the constant pressures and stigmas placed on women who choose not to be mothers [my real bile and venom is reserved for women who have babies when they have no business doing so].  But you also have to be confident, and convey and project a confidence about this decision, rather than actively assuming a defensive role, which makes you look vulnerable and your decision needing constant validation.
> 
> Here's an example.  I recently went to see a chiropractor that I hadn't seen in years.  Constantly carrying my 1 year old had done a number on my alignment and I needed an adjustment.  When my chiropractor learned that I'd had a baby (we're about the same age, late 40s), she spent literally the entire session telling me how she never wanted babies and that was her choice, and life brought her a family in a different way (husband, step children, grandchildren through those step children, dogs), and how fulfilled she was and how that was just fine and worked out great.....  I did not say a single thing to doubt or question any of her choices.  I didn't ask her if she had children.  I'm the LAST person (ok, maybe berry also) on earth to do so, or who would even think those critical or judgmental things.  I'm also one of those moms who does not monopolize every single conversation to ramble on about my child, and I avoid people who do like the plague.  I did not say a thing about my baby, other than carrying her had jacked me up.  So I didn't say anything that would have triggered a defensive rant.  The fact that it came anyway made me a bit sad for her.
> 
> Jennifer would be a better advocate for this position if she radiated confidence and indifference to what people thought of her.



I can't agree more! This is Jennifer's schtick. Are we still going to hear about this well into her 50's? The only time it's brought up is when she needs some press.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> I can't agree more! This is Jennifer's schtick. Are we still going to hear about this well into her 50's? The only time it's brought up is when she needs some press.



Jennifer's game has always been to bring up her love life and her uterus each time she needs publicity. Since the 90s, that's been her MO and IMO it's getting a tad stale, after 20+ years in the biz.


----------



## Grace123

What does she need publicity for????


----------



## mkr

She's an actor.  She needs the attention.


----------



## ophgomez

She's so beautiful, she looks amazing!
Role model since my childhood


----------



## Grace123

Only time I see her about, like many other actors, is when she has something to promote. Does she have a movie coming out?


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> What does she need publicity for????


I saw a clip of her with Chelsea Handler.  She was saying TV is where it's at for actresses.  Looks like she either has something lined up or wants to get something.


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> Only time I see her about, like many other actors, is when she has something to promote. Does she have a movie coming out?



Yes, its called Office Christmas Party


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> I saw a clip of her with Chelsea Handler.  She was saying TV is where it's at for actresses.  Looks like she either has something lined up or wants to get something.



Well, good for her! I keep reading about how tough it is for actresses of a certain age to get work, so if she has something new in the mix? Bravo.


----------



## afsweet

Sassys said:


> Yes, its called Office Christmas Party



the previews looked funny, and i actually really enjoy jennifer aniston's acting.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Jennifer's game has always been to bring up her love life and her uterus each time she needs publicity. Since the 90s, that's been her MO and IMO it's getting a tad stale, after 20+ years in the biz.


Exactly. It's getting to the point that it only seems like when she has something to promote, she goes on this rant.


----------



## Grace123

I don't really care for this look but Tom and Lorenzo are dying with love for it.


----------



## Deco

oooh, I like.


----------



## scarlet555

she looks real good, just not for an event!  I love her hair color, it's perfect not too blonde.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love that dress. Beautiful.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> View attachment 3543139
> 
> I don't really care for this look but Tom and Lorenzo are dying with love for it.


It looks like she's on a cruise ship somewhere, but she looks really pretty in it.


----------



## limom

The dress and her body are glorious.
Her hair is not styled  for the red carpet, imo.
She has a really youthful aura.


----------



## Hobbsy

I love the dress and think she looks great, as usual.


----------



## White Orchid

Hmmm...I don't love the dress, but it's nice enough .  It is refreshing however to see her in something different.

I think the entire dress would've been nicer if it were all in that blue floral panneling.  She always looks fab in blue.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Love the dress! Love it on her! I think the hair works with the dress and I love the color of her hair. Idk if it's red carpet or not, but she does usually get bashed for wearing black. This isn't black and it's a perfect look for her.  Not sure why, but it just looks like a dress Jen would pick out for herself. I have no idea if she has a stylist or not, but this dress looks all Jen!!!!


----------



## keychain

Really like her hair.


----------



## Grace123

Found some pictures on Instagram of Jen and friends celebrating her 48th in Cabo of course!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's funny she's a spokesperson for Emirates, but she only ever goes to Cabo for vacations and Emirates doesn't fly to Cabo.  LOL  Heck if I was their spokesperson, I'd be flying everywhere they go


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yeah, it seems Cabo is the only place she ever goes to for a vacation. If I had the money like she does I'd look to go to different exotic places instead of the same old.


----------



## Grace123

I don't get why people who live in sunny CA and have pools, etc, want go to basically the same place as home for vacation. Course if it were me, I'd be in Italy. [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> I don't get why people who live in sunny CA and have pools, etc, want go to basically the same place as home for vacation. Course if it were me, I'd be in Italy. [emoji51][emoji51]


we live in so cal and that's what my DH feels about Hawaii.....I see what you're saying about Jenn taking a beach vacation and that she goes the same place all the time.  But crossing the border gives you a very different feeling.  Always fun to leave the country and always a good feeling to return.


----------



## terebina786

Some people just don't care to travel.  It's not a big deal.


----------



## mkr

I go to the same Carribean island every vacation.  I stay in the same hotel every time too.  I know the bartenders and love the familiarity of it.  It's so much more enjoyable in comfortable surroundings.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> I don't get why people who live in sunny CA and have pools, etc, want go to basically the same place as home for vacation. Course if it were me, I'd be in Italy. [emoji51][emoji51]


That's what I always think. She told Oprah she employs two chefs and gets daily messages and has that gorgeous home with pool -- then vacations in Cabo for more of the same.

Howard Stern got invited to Cabo, at least two times and he said she and Justin get daily messages and someone cooks and they hold hands all the time, and take constant selfies.

But they could do that at home!  lol


----------



## mkr

I would never go where you can't drink the water.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her bathing suits, like her destination, are the same every year!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I go to the same Carribean island every vacation.  I stay in the same hotel every time too.  I know the bartenders and love the familiarity of it.  It's so much more enjoyable in comfortable surroundings.


really?
Don't you want to experience other islands or countries?  
I have a friend that goes to Jamaica every year, meanwhile I'm in Thailand, Greece, Mustique or philippines.  Going back to the same places would seem to get  old.  Although I do go to Morocco every year (but not staying in the same hotel/riad)


----------



## RueMonge

DC-Cutie said:


> I have a friend that goes to Jamaica every year, meanwhile I'm in Thailand, Greece, Mustique or philippines.  Going back to the same places would seem to get  old.  Although I do go to Morocco every year (but not staying in the same hotel/riad)



Morocco every year plus all the other exotic places! My hero.


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> really?
> Don't you want to experience other islands or countries?
> I have a friend that goes to Jamaica every year, meanwhile I'm in Thailand, Greece, Mustique or philippines.  Going back to the same places would seem to get  old.  Although I do go to Morocco every year (but not staying in the same hotel/riad)


I have gone on a few non-beach vacations.  But we love the beach and we found one that meets all our criteria for the perfect vacay.  If it ain't broke why fix it?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> really?
> Don't you want to experience other islands or countries?
> I have a friend that goes to Jamaica every year, meanwhile I'm in Thailand, Greece, Mustique or philippines.  Going back to the same places would seem to get  old.  Although I do go to Morocco every year (but not staying in the same hotel/riad)



Agree,  there are lots of lovely places and beaches if that's what Jennifer prefers, all over the globe. Seychelles, Mauritius, Bora Bora, the Caribbean, Europe, Australia, Africa, Asia, there are lovely beaches everywhere and plus she has unlimited funds. Jen doesn't seem adventurous, though. But I'm not of that mindset. The world is still beautiful and let's enjoy it while we can.


----------



## Grace123

I guess some people are creatures of habit and some are more adventurous. If I had the money to do as I wished, I'd probably never hit the same place twice until I'd tried them all out.


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE to travel and see new things but I have more friends than not that don't love it.  They go close and warm and rarely deviate.


----------



## mkr

If I had an unlimited budget and time I would travel to more places outside my comfort zone.  But the beach will always be my first love.  But i have to have good water.  I drink a lot of water and I love water so Mexico is out.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> I go to the same Carribean island every vacation.  I stay in the same hotel every time too.  I know the bartenders and love the familiarity of it.  It's so much more enjoyable in comfortable surroundings.


I do that too, in Hawaii, usually same 2 or 3 hotels year after year for over 20 years.  It becomes like a home away from home and you don't have to figure out where to go, where to eat, what to see.  It's not for exploration or new experiences it's for purely unwinding.


----------



## Deco

DC-Cutie said:


> really?
> Don't you want to experience other islands or countries?
> I have a friend that goes to Jamaica every year, meanwhile I'm in Thailand, Greece, Mustique or philippines.  Going back to the same places would seem to get  old.  Although I do go to Morocco every year (but not staying in the same hotel/riad)


I do this too, alternate trips between new destination explorations, which tend to be pretty intense full immersions, and Hawaii, the lazy veg out relaxation trip.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

In my 20's I traveled non stop, I'm blessed to say I've been to a lot of countries. The only place I go to yearly is Paris because I bought a flat there and it's my fav city in the world. I've calmed down on traveling but still enjoy it's just more laid back now


----------



## HeidiDavis

Grace123 said:


> Found some pictures on Instagram of Jen and friends celebrating her 48th in Cabo of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606386
> View attachment 3606387
> View attachment 3606388




Sorry to veer slightly off topic, but is that Emily Blunt in the bikini in the bottom right pic?  Didn't she just have her second baby?  She looks amazing!


----------



## zen1965

I love to travel and have done so for the past 30 yrs (started young...). When I was much younger on a minimal budget I would occasionally revisit places. Nowadays, after each vacation I say to myself, "I must go back."  but then never do so because there are still that many fascinating new-to-me places to explore. 
The only exceptions - Switzerland, Northern Italy, Nepal - seem to be mountaineering-related, which I continue to do with a passion and my son was brainwashed to enjoy, too.


----------



## Jayne1

Deco said:


> I do that too, in Hawaii, usually same 2 or 3 hotels year after year for over 20 years.  It becomes like a home away from home and you don't have to figure out where to go, where to eat, what to see.  It's not for exploration or new experiences it's for purely unwinding.


Like going to the cottage -- but with wait staff and chefs!


----------



## Tivo

Glitterandstuds said:


> In my 20's I traveled non stop, I'm blessed to say I've been to a lot of countries. The only place I go to yearly is Paris because I bought a flat there and it's my fav city in the world. I've calmed down on traveling but still enjoy it's just more laid back now


What is it about Paris? I have never been.


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> What is it about Paris? I have never been.


Well for one it's Paris.


----------



## Grace123

HeidiDavis said:


> Sorry to veer slightly off topic, but is that Emily Blunt in the bikini in the bottom right pic?  Didn't she just have her second baby?  She looks amazing!



Yes I think it's Emily. I read they're all good friends.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Yes I think it's Emily. I read they're all good friends.


seems like they have a fun group.  Jimmy Kimmel is also friends with John and Emily.


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> I go to the same Carribean island every vacation.  I stay in the same hotel every time too.  I know the bartenders and love the familiarity of it.  It's so much more enjoyable in comfortable surroundings.


Me too!
It feels like a second home.


----------



## Sasha2012

The 89th Oscars on February 26, 2017 in Hollywood, California.














Zimbio


----------



## White Orchid

A rarity that her hair looks this bad.  Regrow is not your best friend.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Something seemed so off about her mouth when she was speaking.  She looked like a teenager with braces trying to hide the braces.


----------



## sdkitty

mundodabolsa said:


> Something seemed so off about her mouth when she was speaking.  She looked like a teenager with braces trying to hide the braces.


I thought she looked like she was tearing up over Bill Paxton.  Maybe they were friends?  She looks like she's crying in the pic above with Nicole too


----------



## Jayne1

I think it's a wig. Her hairline looks off.


----------



## Sasha2012

The 2017 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 26, 2017 in Beverly Hills, California.

















Zimbio


----------



## Swanky

Looks like her hair to me, but the first few pics were just bad.  The more relaxed red carpet pics are so much better I think.  I think she's kinda low key and tenses up on stage.


----------



## scarlet555

I think she looks good.


----------



## Docjeun

I was surprised how bad her hair looked and not crazy about her makeup.  I rarely Like what she wears to these events, same old style.


----------



## Docjeun

Grace123 said:


> View attachment 3543139
> 
> I don't really care for this look but Tom and Lorenzo are dying with love for it.


I think she looks adorable here and love the dress.


----------



## Grace123

I love the dress, but it's time for Jen to give up the parted in the middle hairstyle.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sdkitty said:


> I thought she looked like she was tearing up over Bill Paxton.  Maybe they were friends?  She looks like she's crying in the pic above with Nicole too



That makes sense, I noticed she was tearing but didn't realize perhaps she was fighting her quivering jaw.


----------



## Jayne1

I have a theory, because I see hairstyles like this when someone is trying to cover their ears.  HD and close ups show every imperfection and if a person just had a facelift, they might not want anyone to detect anything  around the ears.

Now, look at this jaw. Being incredibly fit, as she is, doesn't mean a jaw doesn't slacken a bit when your'e almost 50.

It's just a theory, as I said.


----------



## afsweet

her hair and face don't look any different than usual to me...


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I have a theory, because I see hairstyles like this when someone is trying to cover their ears.  HD and close ups show every imperfection and if a person just had a facelift, they might not want anyone to detect anything  around the ears.
> 
> Now, look at this jaw. Being incredibly fit, as she is, doesn't mean a jaw doesn't slacken a bit when your'e almost 50.
> 
> It's just a theory, as I said.


interesting theory....even in the photo where she's not smiling, there's not a hint of a jowl


----------



## Jayne1

stephc005 said:


> her hair and face don't look any different than usual to me...


That's the point. They don't wait until they're old and saggy so you can actually see a difference. Unless you're Cher or Jane Fonda. Most do it before they need it so you won't see any difference.

It's just a theory, but her face does look a bit off to me and wearing pin straight hair to the Oscars is kind of odd too.


----------



## Docjeun

Jayne1 said:


> That's the point. They don't wait until they're old and saggy so you can actually see a difference. Unless you're Cher or Jane Fonda. Most do it before they need it so you won't see any difference.
> 
> It's just a theory, but her face does look a bit off to me and wearing pin straight hair to the Oscars is kind of odd too.


Her face looks off to me too, can't put my finger on it tho it does look puffier than normal.


----------



## Swanky

She's almost always worn her hair down though


----------



## White Orchid

Upon closer inspection it looks like she may have had fillers?  And something was a bit askew with her mouth area too though I'm not sure what.

I seriously don't get the attraction towards her hubby but maybe he's a nice guy.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> Her bathing suits, like her destination, are the same every year!


Cause she's a very basic bish....nothing to her. just B.A.S.I.C.

I don't see the big deal about her.


----------



## horse17

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause she's a very basic bish....nothing to her. just B.A.S.I.C.
> 
> I don't see the big deal about her.


be careful!!..we MUST be "kind: on these threads now..I was just on another style thread and a poster was called a "hater" for saying she thought an actress  was ugly....I wonder why it doesnt happen in "other" style  threads...hmmmm


----------



## scarlet555

Made me think of this video!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> The 89th Oscars on February 26, 2017 in Hollywood, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


Nah, just looks like fillers to me. Super puffy face, both of em.


----------



## Wildflower22

I thought she did look puffy but she may have gained some weight. Or it may be fillers. She looked off last night but I still think she's one of the prettiest celebrities.


----------



## nycmom

horse17 said:


> be careful!!..we MUST be "kind: on these threads now..I was just on another style thread and a poster was called a "hater" for saying she thought an actress  was ugly....I wonder why it doesnt happen in "other" style  threads...hmmmm



Lol I never said "hater" but by all means please explain what you mean by "other" threads...perhaps in a pm so we don't go too off topic here?


----------



## peppermintpatty

In post 8532, 2nd picture is the face she makes a lot. Especially when she was on vacation in Mexico earlier this month. I love her! I think she is beautiful, seems to be nice and down to earth. When she is smiling in the other pictures she looks great. That face she make's in the picture I referred to makes her look like she is pissed and man does it age her!!!!! So if she did do something that is causing that- I hope she stops. If she didn't do anything-stop making that face because it is terribly unflattering. Loved her dress, thought her make up and hair were just fine. She typically wears her hair down or up in a pony once in a while. So I don't think it looks so different other than she usually has it wavy and less straight. I think she looks great!!!  She looks happy


----------



## chelseavrb

She is so cute. I wish she would stop with the face fillers. She's really changed over the last few years.  There is nothing wrong with aging.


----------



## Esizzle

As soon as I saw her on stage, I knew she got fillers. Her face was too puffy, she should've let it settle for a bit more. I'm glad others saw it too


----------



## Jayne1

Her darling hubby is also changing things.  Remember when he had a more severe receding hairline at the temples, kind of like Jude Law, but not as much.

I'd love to know what he did and what it is.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Her darling hubby is also changing things.  Remember when he had a more severe receding hairline at the temples, kind of like Jude Law, but not as much.
> 
> I'd love to know what he did and what it is.
> View attachment 3618801


he does nothing for me....but if she's happy, that's good for her


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> I have a theory, because I see hairstyles like this when someone is trying to cover their ears.  HD and close ups show every imperfection and if a person just had a facelift, they might not want anyone to detect anything  around the ears.
> 
> Now, look at this jaw. *Being incredibly fit, as she is, doesn't mean a jaw doesn't slacken a bit when your'e almost 50.*
> 
> It's just a theory, as I said.


What does that mean? A slacken jaw?


----------



## berrydiva

Her face has seemed different, to me, for awhile now.


----------



## White Orchid

Tivo said:


> What does that mean? A slacken jaw?


I think she means it's no longer as chiselled as it used to be.  Weight gain is the cause as is losing skin-elasticity.  Welcome to peri menopause Jen, lol.


----------



## mkr

I think maybe things are starting to fall.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> What does that mean? A slacken jaw?


Sorry, I said it awkwardly.  With age, the skin around the jawline begins to thin and sag, so I meant a slight sagging jawline, a droopiness of once taut skin.

Hollywood loves their chiseled bone structure and razor sharp jawlines.


----------



## peppermintpatty

There is next to No One who isn't doing at least injections in Hollywood, and way younger than Jenn!!! If she is doing something or has does something, she still looks like herself. She has put on some weight, but I do think she's happy and probably enjoys a meal and a glass of wine with her hubby. She's living her life worrying less about every single thing she eats. Her body is still amazing!!! We should all be damn near 50 and look that good and happy!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Her hair is styled a bit too straight for my taste. Would love to see some beachy waves and layers.

Also I think as a woman ages, she needs to be careful with harsh, super long, straight hair. Demi Moore has the same problem.

Someone who does her hair well even with age is Goldie Hawn. She still maintains the length, but her hair is a bit more messy, curly, free, and fun. Light bangs might be worth considering too.


----------



## V0N1B2

White Orchid said:


> I think she means it's no longer as chiselled as it used to be.  Weight gain is the cause as is losing skin-elasticity.  Welcome to peri menopause Jen, lol.


What?  
Nah, I was just at Shoppers Drug Mart and the magazine at the checkout said she is pregnant with a baby boy. Through IVF they say! I'm sure it's just pregnancy weight. 

Okay for realsies tho, I don't know if those pics are really unflattering or what, but she looks really... manly. 
There, I said it.


----------



## Swanky

I just saw her for first time from last night.  She was clearly distraught and choking back emotions.  What a loss Paxton is


----------



## Grace123

Found a couple more. I'm not fond of her hair, but the girl works for that body!


----------



## Jayne1

His hair!  I want to do know what he did to fix that receding hairline.  Any thoughts?


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> His hair!  I want to do know what he did to fix that receding hairline.  Any thoughts?


plugs?  IDK just guessing


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> His hair!  I want to do know what he did to fix that receding hairline.  Any thoughts?


Plugs.  They're very successful and stealthy these days.  Matthew Maconnehhey [do NOT ask me to spell that right] got them years ago.  His hair was thinning out everywhere and now he has this full head of hair.  Also the manager guy from Entourage.


----------



## Jayne1

Deco said:


> Plugs.  They're very successful and stealthy these days.  Matthew Maconnehhey [do NOT ask me to spell that right] got them years ago.  His hair was thinning out everywhere and now he has this full head of hair.  Also the manager guy from Entourage.


Jeremy Piven had a hair transplant, as do so many who are going fully bald.

Are the new plugs really that stealthy?  The ones I have seen IRL look kinda bad, but maybe I only see the old style kind and not even realize when I'm looking at the modern style plugs, because I can't see the dots.

Anyway, her hubby is looking different with his new hairline, I think.


----------



## terebina786

My uncle got the old style of plugs and it looks like a plant growing out of his head.  There's either these hair plugs or that laser rejuvenation for the scalp... I'm not sure if the latter works.

Her husband reminds me of Phil from Modern Family - lookswise.


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> Jeremy Piven had a hair transplant, as do so many who are going fully bald.
> 
> Are the new plugs really that stealthy?  The ones I have seen IRL look kinda bad, but maybe I only see the old style kind and not even realize when I'm looking at the modern style plugs, because I can't see the dots.
> 
> Anyway, her hubby is looking different with his new hairline, I think.
> View attachment 3619411


They are probably still interspersed with plugs at the hairline around the face.  they're stealthier because they don't look like evenly spaced row plantings like on a farm.   Their spacing/placement is more natural.  I think they take small grafts of follicles from the back of the head and plant in the front.


----------



## Swanky

My daughter and I were Soludos!

*Jennifer Aniston's Already Wearing the Shoe of the Summer*








Image Source: FameFlynet

In the Summer of 2016, Jennifer Aniston kept her Burberry wedges on repeat. She bought them in two neutral colorways, a promising move to make when you know you've found a style that's comfortable and versatile. 

The actress, who always maintains effortless street style, stepped out in West Hollywood, CA, in a pair of boyfriend jeans, a fitted military jacket, and Soludos leather sandals with an espadrille platform. While these shoes are a few inches lower than her Burberry pairs, they're certainly more suitable for running errands on a relaxing afternoon.


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston Stunned in This Daring Leather Minidress*



PopSugar

























Jennifer Aniston stepped out in LA Tuesday night to support her husband Justin Theroux</a>. The gorgeous couple struck a pose in matching black ensembles at the season three premiere of HBO's <strong>The Leftovers</strong>, which Justin stars in.</p><p>While the night was all about Justin, we couldn't look away from Jennifer in her daring leather ensemble. She stunned in a look that differs from her typical fashion choices in a one-shouldered minidress from designer Brandon Maxwell's FW 17 collection. The number features a modern ruffle accent on the side. Jennifer finished her look off with gold Jennifer Meyer open circle earrings and black satin strappy sandals by Gianvito Rossi. Have a look at her full look and shop similar versions of her leather dress below.
Jennifer Aniston stepped out in LA Tuesday night to support her husband Justin Theroux. The gorgeous couple struck a pose in matching black ensembles at the season three premiere of HBO's *The Leftovers*, which Justin stars in.

While the night was all about Justin, we couldn't look away from Jennifer in her daring leather ensemble. She stunned in a look that differs from her typical fashion choices in a one-shouldered minidress from designer Brandon Maxwell's FW 17 collection. The number features a modern ruffle accent on the side. Jennifer finished her look off with gold Jennifer Meyer open circle earrings and black satin strappy sandals by Gianvito Rossi.


----------



## berrydiva

I like this dress but it is a no on her. It's too edgy for her dullness.


----------



## scarlet555

She has a weird face here, like too much botox, a joker like look, too much tanning spray...


----------



## bagnutt

Spray tan on her legs looks terrible. Justin Theroux looking as fine as ever. I'd take him over Brad any day of the week! [emoji51]


----------



## peppermintpatty

Love these 2 together!!! Love the dress, she looks fabulous in it. I think her hair looks darker...


----------



## fashion16

He looks stoned. She looks orange. That's all I've got


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky said:


> *Jennifer Aniston Stunned in This Daring Leather Minidress*
> 
> 
> 
> PopSugar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston stepped out in LA Tuesday night to support her husband Justin Theroux</a>. The gorgeous couple struck a pose in matching black ensembles at the season three premiere of HBO's <strong>The Leftovers</strong>, which Justin stars in.</p><p>While the night was all about Justin, we couldn't look away from Jennifer in her daring leather ensemble. She stunned in a look that differs from her typical fashion choices in a one-shouldered minidress from designer Brandon Maxwell's FW 17 collection. The number features a modern ruffle accent on the side. Jennifer finished her look off with gold Jennifer Meyer open circle earrings and black satin strappy sandals by Gianvito Rossi. Have a look at her full look and shop similar versions of her leather dress below.
> Jennifer Aniston stepped out in LA Tuesday night to support her husband Justin Theroux. The gorgeous couple struck a pose in matching black ensembles at the season three premiere of HBO's *The Leftovers*, which Justin stars in.
> 
> While the night was all about Justin, we couldn't look away from Jennifer in her daring leather ensemble. She stunned in a look that differs from her typical fashion choices in a one-shouldered minidress from designer Brandon Maxwell's FW 17 collection. The number features a modern ruffle accent on the side. Jennifer finished her look off with gold Jennifer Meyer open circle earrings and black satin strappy sandals by Gianvito Rossi.


She looks great, love those shoes!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks so much better with the darker hair she had in Horrible Bosses because it made her eyes stand out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnutt said:


> Spray tan on her legs looks terrible. [emoji51]


looks like she ran into the mall and had one of those kiosk workers spray her down real quick


----------



## terebina786

That dress is not very flattering on her figure.  No comment on her splotchy tan.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> She looks so much better with the darker hair she had in Horrible Bosses because it made her eyes stand out.


This. She looked so pretty in that movie with her dark hair.


----------



## Grace123

I wish she'd stop with the middle part.


----------



## Docjeun

terebina786 said:


> That dress is not very flattering on her figure.  No comment on her splotchy tan.


Really?  Now I don't see that as far as her tan, maybe I'm blind to it.


----------



## Docjeun

Grace123 said:


> I wish she'd stop with the middle part.


I agree, I think she looks much better with a side part.


----------



## Docjeun

berrydiva said:


> She looks so much better with the darker hair she had in Horrible Bosses because it made her eyes stand out.


She did but I wonder if she had colored contacts on.


----------



## berrydiva

Docjeun said:


> She did but I wonder if she had colored contacts on.


I don't think so.


----------



## Jayne1

Docjeun said:


> She did but I wonder if she had colored contacts on.


It seems that in certain films, her eyes are more blue and since she does wear glasses and contacts, I can see her using brighter blue ones for certain things.


----------



## Jayne1

Since I've always wanted her hair...  Both photos are from the same week and show a difference in hair length... so obviously she wears extensions for fullness and length? Or am I not seeing things correctly?


----------



## Swanky

looks same to me, looks smooth vs messy/beachy


----------



## terebina786

Her hair naturally has texture so when it's blown out I think that's why it looks fuller.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't see a difference in her hair either.


----------



## Grace123

*Jennifer Aniston* and husband *Justin Theroux* pose for photos while attending the unveiling of *Louis Vuitton*‘s new collection Masters,




I love this.


----------



## scarlet555

I like this look on hee


----------



## Allisonfaye

I guess he's into leather because she is wearing a lot of it lately.


----------



## lanasyogamama

He's a hot douche.


----------



## Grande Latte

I like Jen with a bit of leather. She's looking very radiant these days. I gotta say, she's one of the few celebrities who keep looking better with age! Go Jen!


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> He's a hot douche.


I don't even know what this means lol.  You think he's hot but a douche?


----------



## Swanky

*Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux Bring their Laid-back California Style to the Streets of Paris*

http://people.com/style/jennifer-aniston-justin-theroux-paris-style/






KCS PRESSE/MEGA
In many ways, Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux are the quintessentially cool Californian couple. She has her effortlessly tousled and endlessly aped locks, perennially perfect golden tan, and deep and abiding passion for paddle boarding; he channels all of the bad boy charm and understated acting chops of James Dean with a collection of motorcycle jackets to prove it. And this week the pair are proving that California is more than just a state, it’s a state of mind, taking their particular bohemian _joie de vivre_ to the chic streets of Paris.


The couple have been on a stylish tour of the City of Light all week, making one high fashion pitstop after the next, including an appearance at the exclusive Louis Vuitton dinner in honor of the brand’s latest handbag collaboration with artist Jeff Koons. But on Wednesday night they changed up the pace a bit, forsaking glamorous gatherings in favor of a quiet date night in the neighborhood of the Louvre, dining at wine bar Verjus.


----------



## John Mc

Glowing


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, that's about as good as I've seen her look.


----------



## keychain

She has been looking really good lately.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Who is that dress by? It's perfect for long warm summer nights.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Paging Lou!


----------



## anitalilac

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Paging Lou!


Lol!


----------



## Grande Latte

I came across this photo of Aniston on Pinterest. I think it's a recent photo. Well, she looks stunning. Simplicity is her best look!


----------



## LavenderIce

Simple and classic is her signature look which she hardly ever deviates from.  Stick with what you know works for you, but it's nice to switch it up every now and then.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Simple and classic is her signature look which she hardly ever deviates from.  Stick with what you know works for you, but it's nice to switch it up every now and then.


I like her style and always thought she was the most attractive of the Friends.  Wish I had legs like hers.  Like her, I wear black a lot.  I do have colored clothes but find I reach for the black most of the time.  Guess she does what she's comfortable with.


----------



## skarsbabe

She's timeless!


----------



## Tivo

I find her style so stale.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I was at a supermarket checkout line today and read the magazine cover that Jennifer and Justin’s marriage is in trouble.  I hope this is not true.....


----------



## sdkitty

HandbagAngel said:


> I was at a supermarket checkout line today and read the magazine cover that Jennifer and Justin’s marriage is in trouble.  I hope this is not true.....


I wouldn't worry about it based on those tabloids


----------



## Grande Latte

The tabloids LOVE to talk smack about Jennifer Aniston. She's a very private person, but the papp love to pick on her. Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## SandyC1981

She is so boring to me


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Welp. That didn’t last long either.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Why am I not surprised they are separating?


----------



## berrydiva

She and Halle just need to stay single.


----------



## bag-princess

This was the headline in People Mag [emoji23][emoji23]




Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux Split 'Lovingly' After Two Years of Marriage


The former couple “say their split was ‘mutual and lovingly made at the end of last year,’ ” according to AP. 


http://people.com/movies/jennifer-aniston-and-justin-theroux-split-after-two-years-of-marriage/


----------



## lanasyogamama

Split lovingly [emoji848]


----------



## Brandless

Split lovingly—is that the same as “conscious uncoupling” or better?


----------



## emchhardy

Huh, weird, there were rumblings of this recently so I'm not surprised.  Sad for them though.  2 years is a short marriage.  Wonder what happened...


----------



## SandyC1981

That's too bad....divorce sucks, period.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> I wouldn't worry about it based on those tabloids


When it comes to tabloids, especially the seedy ones... they are usually spot on.  Remember they blew the lid on a few political scandals and ironically the People article says they split at the end of last year, right around the time people saw the tabloid headlines.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Divorce is terrible for anyone. If they can keep it amicable (though I'm sure the gossip rags will play up the details) hey, good for them I say. There's too little of that around.


----------



## Jayne1

It's just so easy for these people to divorce. Sometimes you have to hang on during the bad times.


----------



## Rouge H

That’s too bad...will she ever find happiness?


----------



## baglover1973

i think it's a bit funny that people think she isn't happy because she doesn't have kids or that her marriages didn't work out....a lot of people value themselves enough to make choices that suite them and that are healthy for them.....
no need to feel bad for her.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Weren't they together like 7 years. The marriage might have only lasted 2 years but 7 years is a decent amount of time. I am kind of surprised, they seemed happy enough. Who knows what goes on behind closed doors. I think it's wonderful if they can stay friendly. Divorce sucks, wouldn't wish it on anyone. If you can do it in a loving way- good for you!!!!
I don't think she seems unhappy and I also don't think poor Jennifer. Poor Jennifer my a$$. She looks good, she has more money than she will ever be able to spend. Seems to have friends that she's had for a long time that she values and trusts. A woman doesn't need a man or kids to be happy.


----------



## Livia1

Rouge H said:


> That’s too bad...will she ever find happiness?



Will he?


----------



## Livia1

baglover1973 said:


> i think it's a bit funny that people think she isn't happy because she doesn't have kids or that her marriages didn't work out....a lot of people value themselves enough to make choices that suite them and that are healthy for them.....
> no need to feel bad for her.



This! [emoji108]


----------



## Singra

Maybe the divorce is their way of finding happiness. It's not like marriage is a guarantee of happiness, divorce rates may be up but in the past many people were stuck in miserable situations for the sake of propriety. I think it's important to honor commitments and work at something but who knows what the situation was, if it's clear something doesn't work what's the point?


Apparently this is why they split, it's actually a little sad...

*She’s LA, He’s NY*
Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux called it quits on Thursday, but it seems cracks in their relationship were not formed overnight.

A source tells ET that the split was actually a long time coming, and that one of the major factors that played into their break-up was a fundamental disagreement about where the couple should live.

According to ET's source, Theroux thoroughly considers himself to be a New Yorker, and living in Hollywood was something that he never really wanted.

"He much prefers being [in New York] and that's been a major issue for them for a long time," says the source. Adding, that the actor's roots are deep in the Big Apple, and that his friends and social group, which Theroux holds close to his heart, are all based in the city.

“Justin has a very diverse friend group, and he likes that they're not all 'in the industry,'" says the source. "He's friends with people in the restaurant world, writers, comedians, artists, tattoo artists. It's an eclectic group and he doesn't have that type of network in LA."

The source said that Aniston, however, does not feel the same way about New York -- despite growing up as a kid and developing her early career there.

Additionally, the two stars' experiences with life in New York were vastly different. "Justin can hop on his [motorcycle], walk in the neighborhood, hang at a bar and all that without being bothered, but for Jen, the paparazzi are all over her," the source noted.

“He really wanted her to be comfortable [in New York]," the source says, explaining how Theroux tried hard to make his wife come to love the city. "He even negotiated with the paps to make a deal that they would only shoot her once per day and then leave her alone. He also agreed to move out of his apartment, which he loves."

In an attempt to give New York a shot, the source says the couple moved into an apartment in the West Village. However, there were some drawbacks that became immediately apparent. Aside from the fact that there was no garage, the presence of a small public park across the street provided a prime location for paparazzi to set up shop waiting to snap of pic of the former Friends star coming and going from her home.

The presence of unwanted tabloid attention also drew the ire of the couple's neighbors.

"There was the construction, which is obviously a nuisance, but what really pissed off the neighbors was just the constant commotion outside their door all the time with the photographers," the source says. "It made for an awkward living situation for Jen and Justin because they knew the neighbors weren't happy."

The tension came to a head in what the source refers to as "the bologna incident," in which Theroux came downstairs to discover that someone had covered his motorcycle in slices of bologna, and Aniston believed it was one of their neighbors who did it.

"She just never really could get settled in, she wasn't happy [in New York]," according to the source.

Eventually, Theroux acquiesced and agreed to move across the country to Los Angeles, but constantly came up with reasons to return.

"He was bicoastal, she was not," says the source.

While the couple ended up selling their apartment in the West Village, the source says Theroux never gave up his apartment in Greenwich Village and he would stay there whenever he had to return to the city for work. However, Aniston rarely would stay there with him and often opted to stay at luxury hotels instead.

"She rarely stayed at his place, she preferred hotels," says the source. Adding, "Justin, on the other hand, did not like staying at hotels -- especially uptown. He eventually convinced her to at least stay in hotels with him downtown, like the Bowery hotel."

Despite their differences when it came where they wanted to live and their eventual split, the source stressed that the two really did love each other, and doesn't believe that there was any one incident that tore them apart. Rather, the wedge was slowly driven between them by their very different lifestyles, and it became a bigger problem over the course of their relationship.

"They really were a great couple. And they cared a lot about each other. Justin was always really protective of her," says the source. "They both wanted this to work."

Aniston and Theroux, who tied the knot in a secret ceremony at their home in Bel-Air, California in August 2015, announced their separation in a statement released to ET on Thursday.

"In an effort to reduce any further speculation, we have decided to announce our separation," Aniston and Theroux's statement reads. "This decision was mutual and lovingly made at the end of last year. We are two best friends who have decided to part ways as a couple, but look forward to continuing our cherished friendship."

"Normally we would do this privately, but given that the gossip industry cannot resist an opportunity to speculate and invent, we wanted to convey the truth directly. Whatever else is printed about us that is not directly from us, is someone else’s fictional narrative," the statement continues. "Above all, we are determined to maintain the deep respect and love that we have for one another."

http://www.etonline.com/why-jennifer-aniston-and-justin-theroux-split-shes-la-hes-ny-exclusive-96554


----------



## bag-princess

Brandless said:


> Split lovingly—is that the same as “conscious uncoupling” or better?




[emoji23] must be the newest version of that!


----------



## Stansy

I think it is hilarious that people are speculating if she will get back together with Brad Pitt and be the stepmom to AJ´s kids...


----------



## lucifers

cant say this came as a suprise to me.


----------



## lenie

baglover1973 said:


> i think it's a bit funny that people think she isn't happy because she doesn't have kids or that her marriages didn't work out....a lot of people value themselves enough to make choices that suite them and that are healthy for them.....
> no need to feel bad for her.


----------



## skyqueen

baglover1973 said:


> i think it's a bit funny that people think she isn't happy because she doesn't have kids or that her marriages didn't work out....a lot of people value themselves enough to make choices that suite them and that are healthy for them.....
> no need to feel bad for her.


Gossip, sometimes tawdry, sells newspapers...bottom line!


----------



## seton

Um, maybe ppl think she is unhappy bc she gives off this brittle, unsatisfied vibe, even if not an unhappy one, per se? Anyway, I seriously doubt she is happy right now while she has to announce a separation to the world.

Surprised they lasted this long. No doubt, Justin will eventually reveal what a dull person she was to live with just like John Mayer and Brad did after a while.


----------



## Alexenjie

For whatever reasons, I think long engagements are sometimes a sign that marriage isn't the best idea for that particular couple. Jen and Justin had 5 years to get to know if they could live on both coasts half the time (or whatever arrangement they come to) or if that was going to make one or both of them very unhappy, Personally if a couple loves each other enough I think they compromise in a way so that both people are just thrilled to be together as much as possible, even if it means living in someplace neither one wants to be.

I would be surprised if Jen would ever go back to Brad (though stranger things have happened.). He treated her horribly and embarrassed her (with Angie's help) before the world. I would never trust someone who lied and cheated on me. Plus he said lots of below the belt cracks about not being fulfilled being married to her, what a waste his life was then, etc.  all unnecessarily hurtful remarks that made him look like an a#$. He should never have shared any of that with the world. Jen was right, he is missing a major sensitivity chip in his brain and that it a major personality defect.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> . A woman doesn't need a man or kids to be happy.


Tell that to society...they seem to think you can't be a woman without both.


----------



## berrydiva

Both Jen and Halle strike me as two people who are impossible to please....whenever they interview and talk about relationships, it always seems like they're trying to sell themselves on what they're saying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

baglover1973 said:


> i think it's a bit funny that people think she isn't happy because she doesn't have kids or that her marriages didn't work out....a lot of people value themselves enough to make choices that suite them and that are healthy for them.....
> no need to feel bad for her.


i really wish people would first of all, stay out of our uterus and stop equating kids to happiness.


----------



## sdkitty

I was never impressed with him.  She seems like a sweet person.  I don't know what the problem was here.  Supposedly they're best friends (according to an announcement they released to the press).  Is it just too easy for these people to move on?  If so, then why get married?  Just live together and then move on when the romance wears off.

Just read the item above about the NY vs LA thing.  I agree with what someone else said - if you love each other you'll work things out.  Really I think when you're as rich and famous as she is you're not as inclined to compromise.  The business about her not wanting to stay at his apartment for instance.  Was it so gross?  Probably not.  She just wanted the luxury she was accustomed to.


----------



## tweegy

Singra said:


> Maybe the divorce is their way of finding happiness. It's not like marriage is a guarantee of happiness, divorce rates may be up but in the past many people were stuck in miserable situations for the sake of propriety. I think it's important to honor commitments and work at something but who knows what the situation was, if it's clear something doesn't work what's the point?
> 
> 
> Apparently this is why they split, it's actually a little sad...
> 
> *She’s LA, He’s NY*
> Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux called it quits on Thursday, but it seems cracks in their relationship were not formed overnight.
> 
> A source tells ET that the split was actually a long time coming, and that one of the major factors that played into their break-up was a fundamental disagreement about where the couple should live.
> 
> According to ET's source, Theroux thoroughly considers himself to be a New Yorker, and living in Hollywood was something that he never really wanted.
> 
> "He much prefers being [in New York] and that's been a major issue for them for a long time," says the source. Adding, that the actor's roots are deep in the Big Apple, and that his friends and social group, which Theroux holds close to his heart, are all based in the city.
> 
> “Justin has a very diverse friend group, and he likes that they're not all 'in the industry,'" says the source. "He's friends with people in the restaurant world, writers, comedians, artists, tattoo artists. It's an eclectic group and he doesn't have that type of network in LA."
> 
> The source said that Aniston, however, does not feel the same way about New York -- despite growing up as a kid and developing her early career there.
> 
> Additionally, the two stars' experiences with life in New York were vastly different. "Justin can hop on his [motorcycle], walk in the neighborhood, hang at a bar and all that without being bothered, but for Jen, the paparazzi are all over her," the source noted.
> 
> “He really wanted her to be comfortable [in New York]," the source says, explaining how Theroux tried hard to make his wife come to love the city. "He even negotiated with the paps to make a deal that they would only shoot her once per day and then leave her alone. He also agreed to move out of his apartment, which he loves."
> 
> In an attempt to give New York a shot, the source says the couple moved into an apartment in the West Village. However, there were some drawbacks that became immediately apparent. Aside from the fact that there was no garage, the presence of a small public park across the street provided a prime location for paparazzi to set up shop waiting to snap of pic of the former Friends star coming and going from her home.
> 
> The presence of unwanted tabloid attention also drew the ire of the couple's neighbors.
> 
> "There was the construction, which is obviously a nuisance, but what really pissed off the neighbors was just the constant commotion outside their door all the time with the photographers," the source says. "It made for an awkward living situation for Jen and Justin because they knew the neighbors weren't happy."
> 
> The tension came to a head in what the source refers to as "the bologna incident," in which Theroux came downstairs to discover that someone had covered his motorcycle in slices of bologna, and Aniston believed it was one of their neighbors who did it.
> 
> "She just never really could get settled in, she wasn't happy [in New York]," according to the source.
> 
> Eventually, Theroux acquiesced and agreed to move across the country to Los Angeles, but constantly came up with reasons to return.
> 
> "He was bicoastal, she was not," says the source.
> 
> While the couple ended up selling their apartment in the West Village, the source says Theroux never gave up his apartment in Greenwich Village and he would stay there whenever he had to return to the city for work. However, Aniston rarely would stay there with him and often opted to stay at luxury hotels instead.
> 
> "She rarely stayed at his place, she preferred hotels," says the source. Adding, "Justin, on the other hand, did not like staying at hotels -- especially uptown. He eventually convinced her to at least stay in hotels with him downtown, like the Bowery hotel."
> 
> Despite their differences when it came where they wanted to live and their eventual split, the source stressed that the two really did love each other, and doesn't believe that there was any one incident that tore them apart. Rather, the wedge was slowly driven between them by their very different lifestyles, and it became a bigger problem over the course of their relationship.
> 
> "They really were a great couple. And they cared a lot about each other. Justin was always really protective of her," says the source. "They both wanted this to work."
> 
> Aniston and Theroux, who tied the knot in a secret ceremony at their home in Bel-Air, California in August 2015, announced their separation in a statement released to ET on Thursday.
> 
> "In an effort to reduce any further speculation, we have decided to announce our separation," Aniston and Theroux's statement reads. "This decision was mutual and lovingly made at the end of last year. We are two best friends who have decided to part ways as a couple, but look forward to continuing our cherished friendship."
> 
> "Normally we would do this privately, but given that the gossip industry cannot resist an opportunity to speculate and invent, we wanted to convey the truth directly. Whatever else is printed about us that is not directly from us, is someone else’s fictional narrative," the statement continues. "Above all, we are determined to maintain the deep respect and love that we have for one another."
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/why-jennifer-aniston-and-justin-theroux-split-shes-la-hes-ny-exclusive-96554


If it was an issue before, bet your bottom dollar it will be an issue during. I dont get what about that folks dont understand. 

I came in the thread and was like "huh they're done already??!" ...Sorry to hear ...cue the 'Jen and Brad reunion' tabloids and gossip now...**Eyeroll**


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha. If this lady wanted kids she would have them. Maybe she doesn't. Yeesh. Or maybe she did but decided she didn't want to be responsible for toddlers at the age of 50. She has a sweet life. Loads of money. Looks great. A decent career. Caring friends. And she seems to own and flip really nice homes. 

Two marriages in Hollywood is nothing.


----------



## gazoo

There were several articles about other residents of his NY building harassing her or complaining about things, so maybe that's why she refused to stay there. It's all silliness to me, as an average person. All that wealth, private travel capability, multiple homes, work schedules that net them millions for mere weeks of work, and they can't make it work because of location? Seems off to me. 

Relationships are very disposable these days, more so in Hollywood, yet thank God for divorce so I'm not judging that angle. The reasons given though, seem really petty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don’t know if she was harassed but he has been in a legal battle with his neighbor over noise complaints.


----------



## Singra

The housing or location problem is a superficial detail, it’s what the details say about the underlying dynamic.

It sounds like both were too set in their ways which probably comes from living independent lives for so long prior to getting together. They both have enough money to be self sufficient, its not like there were external pressures, like children, binding them together in a common purpose.

People have different definitions of marriage - their version was probably very nebulous. Maybe in their social strata self fulfillment and maintaining your individuality come before commitment as a pair.


----------



## chessmont

I feel bad for them, I was hoping it would work.


----------



## Jayne1

They were together for 5 years before getting married.  You'd think they would figure out where to live during that time.

The New York papers had articles about the neighbours being annoyed with Jen's renovations. Can't remember what they were unhappy about.  Something about they were being inconsiderate.

Do you think it's true paps were waiting outside her door to photograph her? So many celebrities live in NYC and you'd never know.  They aren't photographed that much.  Unless they want to be, like Taylor Swift, when she did her daily pap walk.  Otherwise, they seem to blend in.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> They were together for 5 years before getting married.  You'd think they would figure out where to live during that time.
> 
> The New York papers had articles about the neighbours being annoyed with Jen's renovations. Can't remember what they were unhappy about.  Something about they were being inconsiderate.
> 
> Do you think it's true paps were waiting outside her door to photograph her? So many celebrities live in NYC and you'd never know.  They aren't photographed that much.  Unless they want to be, like Taylor Swift, when she did her daily pap walk.  Otherwise, they seem to blend in.


I thought of that too....generally you hear that celebs aren't bothered much in NY....we see a lot of pics of people like Sara Jessica Parker.  Obviously if we see a pic she's being photographed but apparently she's very comfortable living in NY


----------



## Allisonfaye

Stansy said:


> I think it is hilarious that people are speculating if she will get back together with Brad Pitt and be the stepmom to AJ´s kids...



I think it's hilarious that they say they don't want people to speculate on what went wrong....



Alexenjie said:


> For whatever reasons, I think long engagements are sometimes a sign that marriage isn't the best idea for that particular couple.



Agree. I said for years they would never even get married. I felt there was just something odd going on there. Not sure what though.




berrydiva said:


> Tell that to society...they seem to think you can't be a woman without both.



But some of these people seem to have the inability to never be alone and without a man, Jen being one. JLO is another.


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I think it's hilarious that they say they don't want people to speculate on what went wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. I said for years they would never even get married. I felt there was just something odd going on there. Not sure what though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some of these people seem to have the inability to never be alone and without a man, Jen being one. JLO is another.


J Lo is worse.....and she has kids to consider


----------



## berrydiva

Allisonfaye said:


> But some of these people seem to have the inability to never be alone and without a man, Jen being one. JLO is another.


I'm not sure how that's related to what I quoted.


----------



## Flatsy

Jayne1 said:


> Do you think it's true paps were waiting outside her door to photograph her? So many celebrities live in NYC and you'd never know.  They aren't photographed that much.  Unless they want to be, like Taylor Swift, when she did her daily pap walk.  Otherwise, they seem to blend in.


Greenwich Village is crawling with paparazzi.  I've seen paparazzi waiting outside Sarah Jessica Parker's townhouse.  I know this because one of SJP's neighbors, a woman about 60 years old, came up to me and TOLD me it was SJP's house and that it's "really small".  I did not ask for any of that information.  

Celebrities who want to live in NYC but truly don't want to be photographed are moving uptown.  I think the Upper West Side would have suited Jennifer a little better, especially as she grew up there.  But it seems that "downtown" is crucial to Justin's personal sense of self and his stupid douche outfits.


----------



## SandyC1981

seton said:


> Um, maybe ppl think she is unhappy bc she gives off this brittle, unsatisfied vibe, even if not an unhappy one, per se? Anyway, I seriously doubt she is happy right now while she has to announce a separation to the world.
> 
> Surprised they lasted this long. No doubt, Justin will eventually reveal what a dull person she was to live with just like John Mayer and Brad did after a while.



What did John Mayer say? I had no idea they dated...


----------



## Swanky

The article is all hear say or speculation anyhow.  None of it were quotes directly from either of them.


----------



## Grande Latte

It takes a while to really understand and get why two people split up. The article is all about superficial details. Perhaps the gossip newspapers are right (they are right about this divorce, I never saw it coming). That Jen and Brad are getting too close once again. 

I wouldn't be surprised because Brad can NEVER be alone and after Angie dumped him in the most public way, I can see Brad crying on Jen's shoulders. 

I would; however, hesitate to comment on them getting back together. But I would say this could be the direct cause of the divorce. In time, if Jen and Brad start hanging out, I'd be fuming. Of course this is all gossip, but who says gossip sometimes don't turn out true?


----------



## TC1

I keep seeing all these things online saying "oh, Brad & Jen both single in 2018". So?. Why would she want his cheating ass?, let alone now with 8 children?. Nahhhhhhhh


----------



## Singra

They’d never get back together again. It would be a train wreck wrapped up in a disaster with a side serving of masochism. 

BUT in the tiniest chance it were to happen I’ll be here for it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## seton

SandyC1981 said:


> What did John Mayer say? I had no idea they dated...



First of all, gotta remind you that Mayer is a douche and that he did say some nice things about Aniston. 

He also characterized her as staying at home stuck in her past, talking about it all the time.


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> http://www.tmz.com/



[emoji50] ‘Dunn dunnn duuuuh!!!’ 

This is some soap opera drama! Next headline maybe ‘Justin and Jennifer are actually brother and sister’


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

seton said:


> First of all, gotta remind you that Mayer is a douche and that he did say some nice things about Aniston.
> 
> He also characterized her as staying at home stuck in her past, talking about it all the time.



She doesn't seem to be that easy to be with, coupled with the constant media and paparazzi attention, I imagine it'd be hard dating her. Vince Vaughn and John Mayer both complained about the same things with her.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> http://www.tmz.com/


that's interesting....would make sense for her as she is Very wealthy between the Friends franchise and her endorsements.  But why put on a pretend wedding?  Just want to have a party?  Seems very immature, esp since she had already had one big wedding


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> [emoji50] ‘Dunn dunnn duuuuh!!!’
> 
> This is some soap opera drama! Next headline maybe ‘Justin and Jennifer are actually brother and sister’


----------



## scarlet555

What if she had a private confidential type of wedding certificate, it would not be accessible to the public only Her and Justin would be able to procure it.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> What if she had a private confidential type of wedding certificate, it would not be accessible to the public only Her and Justin would be able to procure it.


IDK
A lot of people here don't like TMZ but they're usually accurate with their info


----------



## meluvs2shop

Interesting. Not that any relationship is foul proof but I thought they be together for the long haul. I wonder if it’s her career is fizzling out and his is sorta taking off or has been since they’ve been together. She reached the peak of her success. But truthfully, she should sit back and enjoy the fruits of her labor and do things that mean a lot to her.


----------



## skyqueen

Babydoll Chanel said:


> http://www.tmz.com/


If true, she's smarter then I thought!


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Interesting. Not that any relationship is foul proof but I thought they be together for the long haul. I wonder if it’s her career is fizzling out and his is sorta taking off or has been since they’ve been together. She reached the peak of her success. But truthfully, she should sit back and enjoy the fruits of her labor and do things that mean a lot to her.


really?  She may be past her peak but she's a huge star compared to him I think
what has he done that makes you say this?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t mean celebrity status even tho it may have read that way. She definitely has that over him. I think he’s been much busier than her career wise of late. And that’s ok too. LaLa Land always has an expiration date on women. It’s a sad, yet true double standard. When I see him on Ellen or other talk shows I get the feeling he’s busy with his career lately. I didn’t know who he was until she married him so yeah, she’s a big star. Quite honestly, I don’t follow their careers all that much bc I don’t care. I did love Friends tho! I came in here bc I saw they broke up. So I was being nosey. My words may not have true context but more of an observation from afar. Nothing more.


----------



## terebina786

sdkitty said:


> IDK
> A lot of people here don't like TMZ but they're usually accurate with their info



Does that mean the Spice Girls reunion tour is actually happening?! Lol


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn’t mean celebrity status even tho it may have read that way. She definitely has that over him. I think he’s been much busier than her career wise of late. And that’s ok too. LaLa Land always has an expiration date on women. It’s a sad, yet true double standard. When I see him on Ellen or other talk shows I get the feeling he’s busy with his career lately. I didn’t know who he was until she married him so yeah, she’s a big star. Quite honestly, I don’t follow their careers all that much bc I don’t care. I did love Friends tho! I came in here bc I saw they broke up. So I was being nosey. My words may not have true context but more of an observation from afar. Nothing more.


OK, if he's making the talk show rounds I guess he has something to promote.  I wasn't aware.


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> What if she had a private confidential type of wedding certificate, it would not be accessible to the public only Her and Justin would be able to procure it.


Is that possible in the US?


----------



## Flatsy

California has confidential marriage licenses.  TMZ would still be able to confirm that Justin and Jennifer filed for a confidential license, they just wouldn't be able to view it.  Confidential licenses can only be used for in-county weddings, so if Justin and Jennifer used a confidential license for their Bel Air wedding, it would have been filed in LA County.

It sounds like TMZ only searched in LA County, so it's possible Justin and Jennifer got a public license elsewhere in California, but it's unlikely that they could have done that undetected by the press.   

TMZ thought Ashton and Demi weren't legally married until they filed their divorce papers, so who knows.


----------



## arnott

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She doesn't seem to be that easy to be with, coupled with the constant media and paparazzi attention, I imagine it'd be hard dating her. *Vince Vaughn and John Mayer both complained about the same things with her.*



Being stuck in her past?


----------



## Grande Latte

Being stuck in her past? I can see that. She's an aquarius after all. Aquarius women are always stuck in their past.

I approve everything she does, as long as she doesn't get back with Brad. If she prefers being single, dating other guys, not dating at all, adopt a kid, not adopt a kid,....etc.  I'm all for it.


----------



## horse17

Wouldn’t it be lovely if she adopted a child as a single mom?.....who knows what she wants in life...but even tho shes older than most moms she could could still have a family much easier than most,  given her endless resources....


----------



## sdkitty

horse17 said:


> Wouldn’t it be lovely if she adopted a child as a single mom?.....who knows what she wants in life...but even tho shes older than most moms she could could still have a family much easier than most,  given her endless resources....


if she wants....but not everyone wants or needs to have children


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

arnott said:


> Being stuck in her past?



No, the constant media attention, even though they were each used to it, they claimed that it was a whole new level with Jen.


----------



## horse17

sdkitty said:


> if she wants....but not everyone wants or needs to have children


Not sure if you understood.......That was my point....”who knows what she wants in life”

Smh


----------



## berrydiva

Lol to everything coming back to her having kids.


----------



## horse17

berrydiva said:


> Lol to everything coming back to her having kids.


berrydiva, not saying that  having kids is the answer to happiness or being complete as a woman...I dont believe that for a second, no way........in fact for many people it is the cause of a lot of heartache and unhappiness.......but there are many who do find a sense of fulfillment and purpose having kids, and perhaps JA could be one of them........that's all...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

horse17 said:


> Wouldn’t it be lovely if she adopted a child as a single mom?.....who knows what she wants in life...but even tho shes older than most moms she could could still have a family much easier than most,  given her endless resources....


Or maybe Justin's divorcing her b/c she still doesn't want kids? Isn't that one of the reasons Brad strayed? He wanted a family and she didn't. She strikes me as Oprah-like.... content to just live her life sans children. For that reason alone I could never envision a Brad-Jen reunion... he's got way too many kids for someone who has zero.


----------



## berrydiva

horse17 said:


> berrydiva, not saying that  having kids is the answer to happiness or being complete as a woman...I dont believe that for a second, no way........in fact for many people it is the cause of a lot of heartache and unhappiness.......but there are many who do find a sense of fulfillment and purpose having kids, and perhaps JA could be one of them........that's all...


I just find it funny that it always boils down to her being a mother. Think JA has made her position clear on this subject.


----------



## sdkitty

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Or maybe Justin's divorcing her b/c she still doesn't want kids? Isn't that one of the reasons Brad strayed? He wanted a family and she didn't. She strikes me as Oprah-like.... content to just live her life sans children. For that reason alone I could never envision a Brad-Jen reunion... he's got way too many kids for someone who has zero.


I would think at the age she married Justin he likely would have known and agreed with not having kids.  I know these days there are women (esp in Hollywood) having and adopting kids even in their 50's but


berrydiva said:


> I just find it funny that it always boils down to her being a mother. Think JA has made her position clear on this subject.


there are much worse things than not having children....like having them and not being a good parent


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I just find it funny that it always boils down to her being a mother. Think JA has made her position clear on this subject.



Right, I must agree... it’s also a bit myopic thinking that a woman’s happiness lies in having children or having a man... if she doesn’t have both then woe is her... [emoji849]


----------



## TC1

Charlize Theron and Sandra Bullock both adopted their children as single women (just quick examples off the top of my head) If Jen wanted to go this route she could/would have.


----------



## tweegy

And that was Charlize and Sandra’s choice... what they want may not be what Jen wants....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It's so silly and funny to see, if you possess a uterus, it's like, 'get to work on those kids, lady!' 

I hate that thinking. When will women and society realize that we do not need a man and kids to be happy? It has to come from within.


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It's so silly and funny to see, if you possess a uterus, it's like, 'get to work on those kids, lady!'
> 
> I hate that thinking. When will women and society realize that we do not need a man and kids to be happy? It has to come from within.



Wish I could like this more than once!

You don’t see folks saying a single man with no kids needs a woman and kids to be happy or he could adopt... [emoji849]


----------



## scarlet555

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It's so silly and funny to see, if you possess a uterus, it's like, 'get to work on those kids, lady!'
> 
> I hate that thinking. When will women and society realize that we do not need a man and kids to be happy? It has to come from within.



Amen...


----------



## chelseavrb

I really don't think it's a case of Brad or Justin leaving her because she didn't want children. In fact from what I remember It's said that she was pregnant around the 7th season of friends and that's the reason that they wrote rachels pregnancy into the next season. But by the time they had gone back to filming she'd lost the baby. I've read she actually had a few with brad. Which makes brad even more insufferable to me. There really isn't something right there with how he treated her.


----------



## seton

Wow, talk about fiction. From what Aniston said back then, she would have _possibly_ been interested in starting a family a year or two AFTER Friends ended. Take the possibly with a grain of salt. Obviously Brad did since he was gone by then. She had 4 movies lined up for the next 2 years after Friends ended so she wasn't in any hurry to pop any out.


----------



## sdkitty

seton said:


> Wow, talk about fiction. From what Aniston said back then, she would have _possibly_ been interested in starting a family a year or two AFTER Friends ended. Take the possibly with a grain of salt. Obviously Brad did since he was gone by then. She had 4 movies lined up for the next 2 years after Friends ended so she wasn't in any hurry to pop any out.


I don't recall ever hearing about her having miscarriages back then


----------



## Swanky

lol, maybe HE is why they're splitting.  Maybe he's a moody ass or cheated or perhaps they fell out of love mutually.


----------



## tweegy

sdkitty said:


> I don't recall ever hearing about her having miscarriages back then



Saw some articles in a google search. 

http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/Jennifer+Aniston-219.html


----------



## skarsbabe

> “He really wanted her to be comfortable [in New York]," the source says, explaining how Theroux tried hard to make his wife come to love the city. "He even negotiated with the paps to make a deal that they would only shoot her once per day and then leave her alone. He also agreed to move out of his apartment, which he loves."



That is really sad. Even 1x a day would be too much for me. Poor Jen.


----------



## seton

tweegy said:


> Saw some articles in a google search.
> 
> http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/Jennifer+Aniston-219.html



Well, if it's on the internet it must be true. 

Do you know what femalefirst is known for?


----------



## tweegy

seton said:


> Well, if it's on the internet it must be true.
> 
> Do you know what femalefirst is known for?



Did you know there are more articles on her miscarriages...hence, google.


----------



## seton

tweegy said:


> Did you know there are more articles on her miscarriages...hence, google.



Yet, you chose to link to femalefirst. I have a blog. I could write an "article" right now. Probably on something more believable like how Aniston got a hangnail trying on some Choos at Barneys.


----------



## Flatsy

If you are going to believe a miscarriage rumor just because it was written one time, then you also have to believe that Jennifer was pregnant at least 72 times, because that rumor got written at least once a month when they were together.  So I guess 71 other miscarriages?

I once read that Jennifer bought Brad Pitt four humvees in different colors, including pink and gold.  That wasn't true either.


----------



## Chanel Paris

He seems like a man child.


----------



## alex9179

chelseavrb said:


> I really don't think it's a case of Brad or Justin leaving her because she didn't want children. In fact from *what I remember It's said that she was pregnant around the 7th season of friends and that's the reason that they wrote rachels pregnancy into the next season. But by the time they had gone back to filming she'd lost the baby*. I've read she actually had a few with brad. Which makes brad even more insufferable to me. There really isn't something right there with how he treated her.



I recall differently.  Courtney Cox was pregnant and had a miscarriage but the cliffhanger had already aired so it was decided that Rachel's character would be the one expecting.  Can you imagine having to do that role after miscarrying?  That would be cruel of the show-runners.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

His people (ugh...sorry "sources") are really pushing how _*artsy"_ and _"edgy"_ Justin is...lol. If you have to shout it out how edgy and artsy you are - you probably aren't.  

He's a good screenwriter and a good actor but this narrative he's trying to push is ridiculous.

I'm not a Jen stan by any means but this "she's boring" narrative is some tired-ass, lazy reporting.  She's someone who is middle-aged and likes what she likes - does she have to apologise for that?  They were together for *5* years before they got married - he knew what she was like.

I'll be interested to see how/if she responds - her and her PR man Stephen Huvane _really_ know how to work the gossip - despite her supposed hatred of it.

I think Justin is probably seeing someone in NYC and has been for some time, just waiting for that story to drop.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> His people (ugh...sorry "sources") are really pushing how _*artsy"_ and _"edgy"_ Justin is...lol. If you have to shout it out how edgy and artsy you are - you probably aren't.
> 
> He's a good screenwriter and a good actor but this narrative he's trying to push is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm not a Jen stan by any means but this "she's boring" narrative is some tired-ass, lazy reporting.  She's someone who is middle-aged and likes what she likes - does she have to apologise for that?  They were together for *5* years before they got married - he knew what she was like.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how/if she responds - her and her PR man Stephen Huvane _really_ know how to work the gossip - despite her supposed hatred of it.
> 
> I think Justin is probably seeing someone in NYC and has been for some time, just waiting for that story to drop.


He doesn't impress me.  I've only seen him in one movie - the one they made when they met.  I saw him on a late night talk show and he seemed kind of smug to me.


----------



## tweegy

seton said:


> Yet, you chose to link to femalefirst. I have a blog. I could write an "article" right now. Probably on something more believable like how Aniston got a hangnail trying on some Choos at Barneys.



Wow, I know some of y’all like to jump on folks for any reason but this is ridic... no I didn’t really pay attention to the site... 

Does it matter??? Geez...


----------



## tweegy

Flatsy said:


> If you are going to believe a miscarriage rumor just because it was written one time, then you also have to believe that Jennifer was pregnant at least 72 times, because that rumor got written at least once a month when they were together.  So I guess 71 other miscarriages?
> 
> I once read that Jennifer bought Brad Pitt four humvees in different colors, including pink and gold.  That wasn't true either.



Girl, calm yourself... someone said they read she had miscarriages someone said they didn’t recall.. I did a search and low and behold I found and pasted one of the stories I found saying it... 

I cannot even believe I’m replying to this mess...

And I’m sorry, I must be illiterate cause I could swear this forum is celeb gossip [emoji849]


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> that's interesting....would make sense for her as she is Very wealthy between the Friends franchise and her endorsements.  But why put on a pretend wedding?  Just want to have a party?  Seems very immature, esp since she had already had one big wedding



I was kind of thinking maybe one of them wanted to get married and the other didn't so they had the fake wedding to please one and in the case of a divorce, no one loses. We'll see. 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> Or maybe Justin's divorcing her b/c she still doesn't want kids? Isn't that one of the reasons Brad strayed? He wanted a family and she didn't. She strikes me as Oprah-like.... content to just live her life sans children. For that reason alone I could never envision a Brad-Jen reunion... he's got way too many kids for someone who has zero.



I don't think Brad left her over the kids thing. The guy was working with Angelina who most men would find pretty sexy.  I doubt it was about the kids.




chelseavrb said:


> I really don't think it's a case of Brad or Justin leaving her because she didn't want children.



Agree.


----------



## scarlet555

sometimes relationships don't work out...


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> He doesn't impress me.  I've only seen him in one movie - the one they made when they met.  I saw him on a late night talk show and he seemed kind of smug to me.


That's what I used to think, but I loved him in the Leftovers.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I thought he was dull. I just remember in the interview I saw him in, he kept licking his licks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

scarlet555 said:


> sometimes relationships don't work out...


that part!


----------



## pukasonqo

scarlet555 said:


> sometimes relationships don't work out...



and it takes two to tango


----------



## imgg

Chanel Paris said:


> He seems like a man child.


I never cared for him, he seems creepy to me for some reason.


----------



## Swanky

I like him and I like her fine too.
Hope they both find whatever makes them happy.


----------



## Rouge H

News & views: It's time to leave Jennifer Aniston alone

https://usat.ly/2oivBzj


----------



## sdkitty

now she's hawking eye drops....guess you can't have too much money


----------



## Swanky

I've been seeing those commercials a while.  
Her home in Architectural Digest is STUNNING!


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> I've been seeing those commercials a while.
> Her home in Architectural Digest is STUNNING!


I'm sure it's expensive to keep up that lifestyle.  And she probably figures she'll make it while she can.


----------



## berrydiva

Rouge H said:


> News & views: It's time to leave Jennifer Aniston alone
> 
> https://usat.ly/2oivBzj


Can we post for those of us who don't click links?


----------



## sdkitty

*ews & views: It's time to leave Jennifer Aniston alone*
Maeve McDermott, USATODAYPublished 12:19 p.m. ET Feb. 19, 2018 | Updated 2:21 p.m. ET Feb. 20, 2018
















Actors Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux are separating after more than two years of marriage.USA TODAY


Let's be clear: Jennifer Aniston doesn’t want, or need, your pity.

When the story broke Thursday that Aniston and Justin Theroux are separating after six years together, the dismaying reactions to the news included fans petitioning for a reunion with her ex, Brad Pitt, and headlines musing about how she just can’t keep a man around.

 This needs to stop.

It's been more than a decade since Aniston became “Poor Jen” in the public eye, the image of a scorned wife after Pitt split for Angelina Jolie. Aniston was often seen on magazine covers with “Dumped!” splashed across her face. Then, over the next decade, the media narrative shifted to portray the then-single Aniston as a different kind of so-called victim: a childless woman in her 30s, with tabloid covers speculating about her fertility and smearing her as “pregnant and alone,” with anonymous sources falsely claiming she was expecting.  

Yet, in the many years since her split with Pitt, the actress' life has turned out just fine, as she continues to act and maintains her status as one of Hollywood’s wealthiest women. So why do we continue to paint her as a victim, or fan-cast her life as if she’s a character in a rom-com?


The “Poor Jen” trope has already returned this time around, with anonymous sources claiming that Aniston’s reclusiveness caused the split and that Theroux was just too “hipster” for her, with headlines asking "Why can't Jennifer Aniston keep a man?" and claiming Theroux "partied like a single man" while Jen stayed at home. It’s not hard to see a toxic narrative forming around this breakup, about the hot younger actor (he's 46) leaving the "brittle older woman" (she just turned 49) for greener pastures. With the ex-couple both fair game for the tabloids as newly single stars, it’s disheartening to imagine the potential headlines that will accompany Theroux seeing someone new.

More: Jennifer Aniston, husband Justin Theroux announce separation

 her own "Fed Up" manifesto for the _Huffington Post_, calling time’s up on the sexist and ageist treatment she’s seen over the years.

“For the record, I am not pregnant. What I am is fed up. I’m fed up with the sport-like scrutiny and body shaming that occurs daily under the guise of 'journalism,' the 'First Amendment' and 'celebrity news,' " she wrote, before launching into some particularly astute media criticism.


“If I am some kind of symbol to some people out there, then clearly I am an example of the lens through which we, as a society, view our mothers, daughters, sisters, wives, female friends and colleagues,” she wrote. “The objectification and scrutiny we put women through is absurd and disturbing. The way I am portrayed by the media is simply a reflection of how we see and portray women in general, measured against some warped standard of beauty.”

Aniston’s words echo the messages we’ve heard time and again on this season’s red carpets — that society’s mothers and daughters are people to be respected, not objects to be ogled. In her essay’s final few lines, Aniston takes a cynical view of the tabloids, writing that she doesn’t believe the women-hating media coverage will ever change. “What can change is our awareness and reaction to the toxic messages buried within these seemingly harmless stories served up as truth and shaping our ideas of who we are,” she writes, “and maybe some day the tabloids will be forced to see the world through a different, more humanized lens because consumers have just stopped buying the (expletive).”

Now, with the news of her split with Theroux reverberating around the tabloidsphere, it’s time to see whether her assessment is correct. In a Time's Up-focused climate in which women's empowerment  is more in vogue than during the Brangelina days of 2005, the Jennifer Aniston pity party seems to already be making its return to the headlines, just as she predicted it would. What remains to be seen is whether consumers will treat Aniston like a product, or, as she's begged us, like a person.


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> I'm sure it's expensive to keep up that lifestyle.  And she probably figures she'll make it while she can.



Yep. And nothing wrong with that.


----------



## berrydiva

I really don't understand the pity party made around her. I suspect there's something in her that some women see in themselves or aspire to be...dunno but it's weird.


----------



## anitalilac

berrydiva said:


> I really don't understand the pity party made around her. I suspect there's something in her that some women see in themselves or aspire to be...dunno but it's weird.


I know right....nothing special about her then any other Hollywood celebrities...


----------



## Alexenjie

I think she is just that girl next door and people might identify with her more than with more glamorous Hollywood stars. When Brad left her for gorgeous, Angie people felt sorry for her for a long time as Brad & Angie had this life that seemed so much more exciting than everyone else (depending on what your ideas of a great life consist of). This new pity is silly to me, Jen is rich, beautiful, works probably when she wants to, has lots of friends, lots of people would be happy to change places with her, despite not having the perfect marriage. Every marriage breaking up is sad but to think Jen has it worse than most people is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> I think she is just that girl next door and people might identify with her more than with more glamorous Hollywood stars. When Brad left her for gorgeous, Angie people felt sorry for her for a long time as Brad & Angie had this life that seemed so much more exciting than everyone else (depending on what your ideas of a great life consist of). This new pity is silly to me, Jen is rich, beautiful, works probably when she wants to, has lots of friends, lots of people would be happy to change places with her, despite not having the perfect marriage. Every marriage breaking up is sad but to think Jen has it worse than most people is pretty ridiculous.


I agree.  She is beautiful and very rich.  But whereas Angie was more exotic, she was the girl next door in comparison.  So people identified with her.  And were angry on her behalf. 
But she lives a very privileged life.  I think she's living on her terms.  It's too bad the marriage didn't work out but I suspect it was her decision at least as much as his.  As far as the kids thing, if I had to choose between her childless life and having a bunch of kids like Angie, I'd take Jenn's lifestyle.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I agree with pretty much all the above comments. And just wanted to add, at some point in a woman's life discovers herself and what she really wants out of it. Jen is already living in a glamorous world with more money than she could ever spend, and a complete support system full of good friends. I think as she ages, her priorities changed. So that now, being married doesn't carry as much weight in her life, nor is having children.

She's a mega celebrity, her desires are different from average, normal girls reading gossip columns. She's sort of running her own empire. So her thinking is very different from what society demands.

I think she's in a similar spot with Charlize Theron. I don't think Charlize particularly needs a man. They are both too independent and sufficient to "need a man".


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't feel sorry for her! We should all be so lucky to look that good, have that body, the money, the work, the friends, and Jen has had more than Brad and Justin in her life. 
She could end up like Courtney Cox and her boyfriend who couldn't make it here in the States and also couldn't stay apart . So now they are long distance.
She reminds me more of Barbara Streisand. I think she has found happiness, companionship, and love late in live with James Brolin. He does look good!!!! Streisand had several loves, none that lasted forever. She does seem happy to be with James. I can see Jennifer being somewhere like that later in life.
I also think, if it's true love, shouldn't you love the person you are with more than the city you live in. I thought jen and Justin seemed like a good fit, but that part never made sense to me...


----------



## Singra

^ Do people for sorry for her or do they pity her?





I dunno she's a sweet and warm enough person in interviews for you to root for her but in the back of your mind you're thinking... "For the love of God please get your sh*t together". Ansiton has often reminded me of one of that person who for all their good fortune can never be truly free. She feels like a person interrupted, like she never got over some original trauma and keeps circling around the same drain. I mean for all her protestations about paps and tabloids she still seems engaged in a weird co-dependant relationship with them... I say this because who keeps feeding them certain stories?

I think there's a dynamic to her tabloid story that always feels unfinished, people keep tuning in to see what the ending will look like but there's never an ending just an endless series of repeating patterns.

I don't care who she marries or divorces, I don't care if she moves to Borneo to live with the jungle snakes just do something with your life that really energizes you, does selling vitamin water energize her? financially I'm sure it does... perhaps that is too harsh a judgement but it still feels like Aniston is stuck in limbo despite what she claims and despite her immense wealth and privilege. She feel similar to Halle Berry who also has beauty, success and wealth but for whatever reason can't get her sh*t together.

Everyone's different and reads it differently not saying my opinion has any validity to it.


----------



## BindiBabe

Tbh I was mildly surprised that they split as I found them to be pretty similar. 

Did Jennifer really write that response to the pregnancy rumors or was it her publicist?  I have heard her in interviews and she has always struck me as someone, who although she can be warm and funny, has no substance to her. She is not able to talk on anything beyond movies, acting and other superficial things. As far as Justin is concerned, I know they’re saying he’s artsy and edgy but in recent years he has come across as the ultimate lumbersexual - a biker look, with scuffed boots and tattoos, yet with the dyed hair, styled just so. All very contrived. So thought they were pretty good together. 

I must sound very *****y but it’s just it irritates me when people speak as JA does about how women are viewed yet for a large part of their lives and via their Hollywood image, they perpetuate that unrealistic view of women. 

All that said, I think she’ll be ok and I don’t pity her at all. She has a lot going for her.


----------



## gazoo

I've never gotten the impression that she needs to "get her $hit together". She's never been seen intoxicated (hello, Reese "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!" Witherspoon), nor had DUIs, she isn't rumored to use drugs, she doesn't post endless provocative selfies, or even give interviews all that often.

She's not the most interesting person out there, and she doesn't come across as well read or even that smart in public interviews. If anything to me she comes across as a harmless girl with unique facial features that has managed to figure out how best to style herself and her ubiquitous Smart water bottle. She's crazy wealthy, in great shape, takes vacations with loads of friends, oh yeah, she has a ton of female friends which has been a frequent criticism against Angelina. Overall she's living pretty sweetly. And it's not like she's never had relationships after her big breakup with Brad. Frankly, I admire her for not having kids. Wish she'd just said up front she didn't want them, to help the stigma against those that don't feel that pull. But beyond that, I don't feel sorry for her or pity her now. When Brad left her for Angelina I did, but not this time.

She's very much in control of herself and plays the fame game better than most. I still think there's no way that what she and Justin had was all that special if something as meaningless as location came between them. Even her divorce (if they were really married) will be a breeze,  between iron clad prenups and her endless resources.


----------



## scarlet555

the 'poor me' PR is good for about 5 min, after that, it's considered pathetic, that's why you hear things like "the unsinkable Jennifer Anniston"- 
Life is so short, she's got it pretty good with or without a man, and with or without kids.  If she really wanted kids, she would have had them via adoption, surrogate, IVF-we don't know what she has tried or the pain she had to go through if IVF failed.  I applaud her for not adopting for the sake of the media and for doing what she wants for herself.


----------



## imgg

I guess I am at a loss, who is doing the "poor me" PR?


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> I guess I am at a loss, who is doing the "poor me" PR?


Yes.  It's generally thought that her hard working publicist, Stephen Huvane, starts rumours and then debunks them.  He's the one (with her agreement) that gets the media play that has characterized her whole career.


----------



## BindiBabe

gazoo said:


> I've never gotten the impression that she needs to "get her $hit together". She's never been seen intoxicated (hello, Reese "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!" Witherspoon), nor had DUIs, she isn't rumored to use drugs, she doesn't post endless provocative selfies, or even give interviews all that often.
> 
> She's not the most interesting person out there, and she doesn't come across as well read or even that smart in public interviews. If anything to me she comes across as a harmless girl with unique facial features that has managed to figure out how best to style herself and her ubiquitous Smart water bottle. She's crazy wealthy, in great shape, takes vacations with loads of friends, oh yeah, she has a ton of female friends which has been a frequent criticism against Angelina. Overall she's living pretty sweetly. And it's not like she's never had relationships after her big breakup with Brad. Frankly, I admire her for not having kids. Wish she'd just said up front she didn't want them, to help the stigma against those that don't feel that pull. But beyond that, I don't feel sorry for her or pity her now. When Brad left her for Angelina I did, but not this time.
> 
> She's very much in control of herself and plays the fame game better than most. I still think there's no way that what she and Justin had was all that special if something as meaningless as location came between them. Even her divorce (if they were really married) will be a breeze,  between iron clad prenups and her endless resources.


Very well said


----------



## Grande Latte

This is an Architectural Digest video on Jen's two houses. You can tell a lot about her love for design, for being a homebody, and about her devoted collaboration with Justin for the new home. Jen is Jen. She loves California and having her husband (ex) and her friends close by. Don't most women desire this as we get older?

I don't understand why people say she's boring, she's needs to "get her act together" as if all improvements should be made on her part. Because frankly, I think she's quite unique on her own. You can't call her dull or plain because hey, she's played Hollywood all these years, so who's the cunning one? She's literally built an empire for herself and not in the Kardashian kind of way. How many women have amassed this much money in ONE lifetime? Plus I think she's disciplined for staying healthy, eating right, exercising, staying away from addictions. She's balanced and sane, not some Hollywood loon.

And in reality, if you dissect her life, she's lived many lives. Not one that lead from beginning to end in one piece. But rather, many different women's lives. And how many female celebs haven't divorced a couple of times close to 50? Most are. Heck, most regular women are divorced by that age, but few are living her lifestyle. I think she's blessed and empowered.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Yes.  It's generally thought that her hard working publicist, Stephen Huvane, starts rumours and then debunks them.  He's the one (with her agreement) that gets the media play that has characterized her whole career.


Do you have any example of this or anything other than speculation?  I haven't read lately any "poor me" articles.

I don't follow her that closely, never been a huge fan, but I don't understand the Jen bashing when she seems so innocuous.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> This is an Architectural Digest video on Jen's two houses. You can tell a lot about her love for design, for being a homebody, and about her devoted collaboration with Justin for the new home. Jen is Jen. She loves California and having her husband (ex) and her friends close by. Don't most women desire this as we get older?
> 
> I don't understand why people say she's boring, she's needs to "get her act together" as if all improvements should be made on her part. Because frankly, I think she's quite unique on her own. You can't call her dull or plain because hey, she's played Hollywood all these years, so who's the cunning one? She's literally built an empire for herself and not in the Kardashian kind of way. How many women have amassed this much money in ONE lifetime? Plus I think she's disciplined for staying healthy, eating right, exercising, staying away from addictions. She's balanced and sane, not some Hollywood loon.
> 
> And in reality, if you dissect her life, she's lived many lives. Not one that lead from beginning to end in one piece. But rather, many different women's lives. And how many female celebs haven't divorced a couple of times close to 50? Most are. Heck, most regular women are divorced by that age, but few are living her lifestyle. I think she's blessed and empowered.



thanks for posting the video.....that house doesn't seem cozy to me.  I really like her style in clothes but the house not so much


----------



## Alexenjie

I've read people saying that Jen purposefully did the magazine article to show off the house and to coincide with the divorce in order to sell the house which make sense, so many more people will view it this way. Either that or there is bad luck to show your house with this magazine as many celebrity divorces have shortly followed. I didn't watch the video but I did look at pictures of the house at the magazine web site. It's beautiful but not cozy or home-like in my definition (but I wouldn't want something so big even if I had millions of dollars). Maybe there are a lot of parts of it that Justin liked and Jen was trying to get him to spend more time in California? I can't blame her for trying though I think they were both foolish to marry someone who wanted to live and who also works so far away from each other. Some people can do long distance marriages but most people want to actually live/spend a lot of time with their spouse.  Absence does not make the heart grow fonder, absence makes the heart forget This is just my opinion. 

If Jen's manager is telling gossip writers to send out pity stories for her he is making a mistake. The 5 minutes of attention is not worth the respect you lose from people who think you are ungrateful, immature and probably a bad marriage partner. I don't think Jen is desperate for attention and I think she is more intelligent then people give her credit for.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> Do you have any example of this or anything other than speculation?  I haven't read lately any "poor me" articles.
> 
> I don't follow her that closely, never been a huge fan, but I don't understand the Jen bashing when she seems so innocuous.


Who is Jen bashing?  People are just noticing a pattern.

It's been said that without her publicist sharing relationship and personal life stories to People magazine and the like, there would be no “Jennifer Aniston”.


----------



## Jayne1

Alexenjie said:


> I've read people saying that Jen purposefully did the magazine article to show off the house and to coincide with the divorce in order to sell the house which make sense, so many more people will view it this way. Either that or there is bad luck to show your house with this magazine as many celebrity divorces have shortly followed.


It's not about bad luck, it's about being business savvy.

Some celebrities showcase their homes in Architectural Digest because they plan on selling soon after and this is great advertisement for their incredible homes.


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> Who is Jen bashing?  People are just noticing a pattern.
> 
> It's been said that without her publicist sharing relationship and personal life stories to People magazine and the like, there would be no “Jennifer Aniston”.


No Jennifer Aniston?   After 10 years of a #1 hit show, where she at that time was considered the "it" girl, I think not.  She was the breakout star of Friends and became a huge movie star, before Brad  and before he cheated and dumped her for AJ.   Prior to Brad, I knew nothing about her personal life, but "Jennifer Aniston" was a household name.  

If you go by your theory that would apply to almost every celebrity as they all have PR teams, so I guess that makes it an even playing field.


----------



## berrydiva

imgg said:


> No Jennifer Aniston?   After 10 years of a #1 hit show, where she at that time was considered the "it" girl, I think not.  She was the breakout star of Friends and became a huge movie star, before Brad  and before he cheated and dumped her for AJ.   Prior to Brad, I knew nothing about her personal life, but "Jennifer Aniston" was a household name.
> 
> If you go by your theory that would apply to almost every celebrity as they all have PR teams, so I guess that makes it an even playing field.


Nah....she most certainly did not become a huge movie star before Brad and she most certainly not was a household name prior to him. Her PR team worked hard on her image.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

imgg said:


> "Jennifer Aniston" was a household name.



Totally agree. She was on top of the world while Friends was airing. Maybe some others are too young but I remember it well lol. 

Fwiw here’s what wiki says: “Aniston gained worldwide recognition for portraying Rachel Green on the television sitcom Friends (1994–2004), a role which earned her a Primetime Emmy Award, a Golden Globe Award, and a Screen Actors Guild Award. The character was widely popular during the airing of the series and was later recognized as one of the greatest female characters in American television.... The program was successful and Aniston, along with her co-stars, gained worldwide recognition among television viewers.... According to the Guinness World Book of Records (2005), Aniston (along with her female costars) became the highest-paid TV actress of all time with her US $1 million-per-episode paycheck for the final season of Friends. Her character's relationship with Ross Geller, portrayed by David Schwimmer in the show, was widely popular among audiences, and the couple were frequently voted as TV's favorite couple by polls and magazines.”


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Nah....she most certainly did not become a huge movie star before Brad and she most certainly not was a household name prior to him. Her PR team worked hard on her image.


I agree she was not a huge movie star ever....before or after Brad.  But I think she was probably the most successful of the Friends cast and when she married Brad she became at least twice as famous.


----------



## imgg

Cosmopolitan said:


> Totally agree. She was on top of the world while Friends was airing. Maybe some others are too young but I remember it well lol.
> 
> Fwiw here’s what wiki says: “Aniston gained worldwide recognition for portraying Rachel Green on the television sitcom Friends (1994–2004), a role which earned her a Primetime Emmy Award, a Golden Globe Award, and a Screen Actors Guild Award. The character was widely popular during the airing of the series and was later recognized as one of the greatest female characters in American television.... The program was successful and Aniston, along with her co-stars, gained worldwide recognition among television viewers.... According to the Guinness World Book of Records (2005), Aniston (along with her female costars) became the highest-paid TV actress of all time with her US $1 million-per-episode paycheck for the final season of Friends. Her character's relationship with Ross Geller, portrayed by David Schwimmer in the show, was widely popular among audiences, and the couple were frequently voted as TV's favorite couple by polls and magazines.”


Its funny how some personal biases have a way of distorting facts.  Thanks for the links.  JA  was one of the highest paid TV actress, she at one time was also one of the highest paid big movie screen actress, and for over a decade.  I was never a huge Friends fan, but all of my friends were at the time and everyone loved JA, I remember all the boys thought she was hot.  

Like her or not, she was a big movie star.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000098/

_Friends _star Jennifer Aniston is one of the only actresses to stay on our highest-paid actresses list for a solid decade. In 2006, Aniston was the second top-earning actress with $18.5 million. This year, she ranks fourth with earnings of $21 million. Aniston still gets seven-figure upfront fees for films, but she gets most of her millions through endorsements with Smartwater, Aveeno and other brands.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/hayley...lia-roberts-still-reign-supreme/#48cefe7d5fac


----------



## Grande Latte

Another topic. Of all three: Jolie, Pitt, Aniston, who are all strangely single at this time. Who do you think will date first? I  mean go public with their new gf/bf first?

Anyone?


----------



## GoStanford

I still like the Thanksgiving episode that guest stars Brad Pitt - the inside jokes as they were married at the time were great.

Her ex-boyfriend Tate Donovan also was on the show in a recurring role for a while - I haven't enjoyed a weekly show as much as Friends in a long time.


----------



## berrydiva

Cosmopolitan said:


> Totally agree. She was on top of the world while Friends was airing. Maybe some others are too young but I remember it well lol.
> 
> Fwiw here’s what wiki says: “Aniston gained worldwide recognition for portraying Rachel Green on the television sitcom Friends (1994–2004), a role which earned her a Primetime Emmy Award, a Golden Globe Award, and a Screen Actors Guild Award. The character was widely popular during the airing of the series and was later recognized as one of the greatest female characters in American television.... The program was successful and Aniston, along with her co-stars, gained worldwide recognition among television viewers.... According to the Guinness World Book of Records (2005), Aniston (along with her female costars) became the highest-paid TV actress of all time with her US $1 million-per-episode paycheck for the final season of Friends. Her character's relationship with Ross Geller, portrayed by David Schwimmer in the show, was widely popular among audiences, and the couple were frequently voted as TV's favorite couple by polls and magazines.”


Publicist write celebs wikis and I'm fairly certain I was a whole ass grown adult with real bills when Friends was on TV.


----------



## imgg

Grande Latte said:


> Another topic. Of all three: Jolie, Pitt, Aniston, who are all strangely single at this time. Who do you think will date first? I  mean go public with their new gf/bf first?
> 
> Anyone?


I bet is on AJ.......with Justin T.  


GoStanford said:


> I still like the Thanksgiving episode that guest stars Brad Pitt - the inside jokes as they were married at the time were great.
> 
> Her ex-boyfriend Tate Donovan also was on the show in a recurring role for a while - I haven't enjoyed a weekly show as much as Friends in a long time.


I wish there was DVR back then, I only was able to see a handful of episodes. It was definitely a cult following.


----------



## BindiBabe

I remember her as being very famous for Friends. And it may be a small thing but what added to that fame was the “Rachel hairstyle.”  It gave her a reach beyond the tv programme and beyond what her costars achieved. I’m not American and did not really watch much of Friends at the time but the hairstyle made her a household name. 

As for who will date first, I think anyone dating Angelina Jolie, will find it intimidating with her having 6 children, especially as a few of those kids are now entering their teens.


----------



## GoStanford

imgg said:


> I wish there was DVR back then, I only was able to see a handful of episodes. It was definitely a cult following.



It's on Netflix - you can catch up now!  I was a student then and it was a big hit - I remember rushing back home to catch the new episodes.  A lot of students would gather in the lounge to watch.


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> No Jennifer Aniston?   After 10 years of a #1 hit show, where she at that time was considered the "it" girl, I think not.  She was the breakout star of Friends and became a huge movie star, before Brad  and before he cheated and dumped her for AJ.   Prior to Brad, I knew nothing about her personal life, but "Jennifer Aniston" was a household name.
> 
> If you go by your theory that would apply to almost every celebrity as they all have PR teams, so I guess that makes it an even playing field.


I just see it from a different perspective.

Yes, during Friends, Jen and her hair were very famous, but she needed a great PR team to keep the momentum going and yes, most celebrities, especially those who depend on their looks, have great PR people.

Unless they are a Meryl Streep type, many rely on the gossip industry to sustain their stardom.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> I just see it from a different perspective.
> 
> Yes, during Friends, Jen and her hair were very famous, but she needed a great PR team to keep the momentum going and yes, most celebrities, especially those who depend on their looks, have great PR people.
> 
> Unless they are a Meryl Streep type, many rely on the gossip industry to sustain their stardom.



Not to mention she rode a massive wave of public sympathy as the wronged ex-wife, and then proceeds to do the same exact thing to Justin's partner of 14 years.  To quote a poster, 'Its funny how some personal biases have a way of distorting facts.'


----------



## imgg

^Those are not substantiated facts my dear, they are your opinions.  I was referring to the statement of Jen not being a big movie star.  The facts state something different as she made well over $200 million dollars STARING IN MOVIES.  That's is a fact.  An analogy of the "personal biases" as a way of "distorting facts" if I said Angelina Joilie is not a household name or a big movie star, because I don't like her and that would be delusional.    One could say the only reason AJ is famous is because of her PR.  The daily pap strolls, going after a married man...etc.

Regarding this "so called" sympathy PR she didn't need to put anything out there as Angelina team was already doing that with daily photos of she and Brad while he was still married.  I definitely remember all her smug photos so if the PR is what made Jen a huge celelberirty 


Picture Perfect (1997) $2,000,000
Rock Star (2001) $3,000,000
Bruce Almighty (2003) $20,000,000 (thanks to profits )
Along Came Polly (2004) $5,000,000
Rumor Has It... (2005) $18,500,000
The Break-Up (2006) $18,000,000
Marley & Me (2008) $26,000,000 (includes % of profits)
He's Just Not That Into You (2009) $26,000,000 (includes % of profits)
The Bounty Hunter (2010) $14,000,000
The Switch (2010) $8,000,000
Just Go with It (2011) $14,000,000
Horrible Bosses (2011) $21,000,000 (includes huge profits)
Wanderlust (2012) $8,000,000
We're the Millers (2013) $31,000,000 (include back-end deal)
Horrible Bosses 2 (2014) $10,000,000
Office Christmas Party (2016) $15,000,000 +% of profit


----------



## Jayne1

But who said she wasn't a big movie star?  She is.  She gets parts that can go to any cute, blue eyed blonde, but they go to her because she is so popular.

I think she sustained that initial Friends popularity by playing to her fan-base. The Friends fame could not be maintained without feeding the media attention, which she had a part in.

As I said before, she relied on the media attention to sustain her stardom.  Some celebrities don't want to play that game, but she does.


----------



## Singra

^The clearest example of Jennifer playing the game was the whole Gerard Butler public dating debacle, I can recall weird pap photos of him pinching her ass. The whole thing was strange and suspect. Maybe at that time it was a way to take back control of her press narrative from the paps.

For me Aniston has always been one of those people where I have a hard time recalling the movies she's been in. You know she was in friends and you know she's in highly publicized movies from time to time and some of them may turn a profit but they never really stick in your memory or make much of an impact on the pop culture. It's the tabloid stuff that comes to mind before any of her work, maybe that's another reason people suspect she feeds it. Friends was a long time ago... In my mind she's more famous for her tabloid drama than any of her recent work.

I just don't understand how some people can disappear for long stretches at a time without anyone bothering them and others can't help but avoid the drama. Anne Hathaway is a good example... for a long time she was the internet's favorite whipping boy but since she's had her baby it's been radio silence, how'd you manage that Anne with an e?

I can understand in a very few cases that people might not actively tip off the paps but most actors would be forgotten within a year or less if they didn't feed the beast.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> ^Those are not substantiated facts my dear, they are your opinions.  I was referring to the statement of Jen not being a big movie star.  The facts state something different as she made well over $200 million dollars STARING IN MOVIES.  That's is a fact.  An analogy of the "personal biases" as a way of "distorting facts" if I said Angelina Joilie is not a household name or a big movie star, because I don't like her and that would be delusional.    One could say the only reason AJ is famous is because of her PR.  The daily pap strolls, going after a married man...etc.
> 
> Regarding this "so called" sympathy PR she didn't need to put anything out there as Angelina team was already doing that with daily photos of she and Brad while he was still married.  I definitely remember all her smug photos so if the PR is what made Jen a huge celelberirty
> 
> 
> Picture Perfect (1997) $2,000,000
> Rock Star (2001) $3,000,000
> Bruce Almighty (2003) $20,000,000 (thanks to profits )
> Along Came Polly (2004) $5,000,000
> Rumor Has It... (2005) $18,500,000
> The Break-Up (2006) $18,000,000
> Marley & Me (2008) $26,000,000 (includes % of profits)
> He's Just Not That Into You (2009) $26,000,000 (includes % of profits)
> The Bounty Hunter (2010) $14,000,000
> The Switch (2010) $8,000,000
> Just Go with It (2011) $14,000,000
> Horrible Bosses (2011) $21,000,000 (includes huge profits)
> Wanderlust (2012) $8,000,000
> We're the Millers (2013) $31,000,000 (include back-end deal)
> Horrible Bosses 2 (2014) $10,000,000
> Office Christmas Party (2016) $15,000,000 +% of profit



I liked her on Friends.  I like her style and think she has a great figure.  I also like her personality to the extent I feel I know her from interviews.
Those are some interesting stats but she still isn't a big movie star to me.  Household name, yes.  Big TV star, yes.  Big money maker on endorsements, very much so.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Singra said:


> ^The clearest example of Jennifer playing the game was the whole Gerard Butler public dating debacle, I can recall weird pap photos of him pinching her ass. The whole thing was strange and suspect. Maybe at that time it was a way to take back control of her press narrative from the paps.
> 
> For me Aniston has always been one of those people where I have a hard time recalling the movies she's been in. You know she was in friends and you know she's in highly publicized movies from time to time and some of them may turn a profit but they never really stick in your memory or make much of an impact on the pop culture. It's the tabloid stuff that comes to mind before any of her work, maybe that's another reason people suspect she feeds it. Friends was a long time ago... In my mind she's more famous for her tabloid drama than any of her recent work.
> 
> I just don't understand how some people can disappear for long stretches at a time without anyone bothering them and others can't help but avoid the drama. Anne Hathaway is a good example... for a long time she was the internet's favorite whipping boy but since she's had her baby it's been radio silence, how'd you manage that Anne with an e?
> 
> I can understand in a very few cases that people might not actively tip off the paps but most actors would be forgotten within a year or less if they didn't feed the beast.



Jennifer does a great job of feeding the beast. Like you said, she's weathered some spots in her career where her movies have been lackluster, and people overlook it because she's willing to play the celebrity game and sell a certain degree of her private life. A key part of playing that game is to fan emotions and drawing in a healthy level of pity. For a while Jennifer did that through her personal life. But then that started to make her seem weak, so she stabilized that publicly and started playing the victim card with publicity. She complains about having no privacy, and then sells her privacy, all while eliciting the needed sympathy.


----------



## BindiBabe

imgg said:


> ^Those are not substantiated facts my dear, they are your opinions.  I was referring to the statement of Jen not being a big movie star.  The facts state something different as she made well over $200 million dollars STARING IN MOVIES.  That's is a fact.  An analogy of the "personal biases" as a way of "distorting facts" if I said Angelina Joilie is not a household name or a big movie star, because I don't like her and that would be delusional.    One could say the only reason AJ is famous is because of her PR.  The daily pap strolls, going after a married man...etc.
> 
> Regarding this "so called" sympathy PR she didn't need to put anything out there as Angelina team was already doing that with daily photos of she and Brad while he was still married.  I definitely remember all her smug photos so if the PR is what made Jen a huge celelberirty
> 
> 
> Picture Perfect (1997) $2,000,000
> Rock Star (2001) $3,000,000
> Bruce Almighty (2003) $20,000,000 (thanks to profits )
> Along Came Polly (2004) $5,000,000
> Rumor Has It... (2005) $18,500,000
> The Break-Up (2006) $18,000,000
> Marley & Me (2008) $26,000,000 (includes % of profits)
> He's Just Not That Into You (2009) $26,000,000 (includes % of profits)
> The Bounty Hunter (2010) $14,000,000
> The Switch (2010) $8,000,000
> Just Go with It (2011) $14,000,000
> Horrible Bosses (2011) $21,000,000 (includes huge profits)
> Wanderlust (2012) $8,000,000
> We're the Millers (2013) $31,000,000 (include back-end deal)
> Horrible Bosses 2 (2014) $10,000,000
> Office Christmas Party (2016) $15,000,000 +% of profit



I understand where you’re coming from but I think to be considered a big movie star doesn’t just involve being in several money making movies.  Consider Daniel Day-Lewis, the only man to win 3 best Actor Oscars - he’s worth $50M, that’s only  a quarter of her earnings and he’s regarded as movie star royalty. 

Additionally, many of her movies were and are romcoms, pretty forgettable movies and her one serious movie that I can remember, “ The Good Girl,” is not mentioned here.   Many tv stars know that the transition from small screen to big screen, is very difficult. For every Will Smith, there’s a 1000 Alfonso Robeiros, who don’t make it. Jennifer was the most  successful from her crew, but she was never in the same league wrt movie stardom as her ex-husband, Brad Pitt. However, I am now giving her credit because although I have considered her a bit of an airhead before, I now realize how well she and her team have managed her career and maintained her relevance. I don’t  think she even wants to be considered a serious actress, she’s found her niche - a female Hugh Grant or sorts - and it works for her. Good for her. 

Being famous doesn’t just depend on being in a number of movies, it also involves how active you are in the spotlight. Compare Matt Damon and Brad Pitt and their families. Both pretty big movie stars, but when Brad was with Angie, the circus surrounding them was crazy, as opposed to Matt Damon, who can pretty much walk down the street unrecognized.


----------



## kcf68

I am a big Fan!  Love her "boring" style as others have put it!  Sometimes relationships don't work out!


----------



## imgg

Apparently Hollywood feels JA was enough of a Star to pay her over 200 million dollars for her to Star in their movies for over a decade.  Maybe 200 million dollars is not a lot to some of you, but I doubt seriously anyone on this forum has that in their bank accounts. 

So what if she has a PR person, who in Hollywood doesn't.  I have not read any "poor me" articles about her and people have yet to provide any proof that these articles come from her PR team.  Maybe they came from Angelina's team.

This is just such a silly argument for me to continue and it seems like the same group of people like to jump in for the sake arguing, so have at it.


----------



## berrydiva

The Rachel hairstyle was not a style people were rushing to my salon to get done...


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> Apparently Hollywood feels JA was enough of a Star to pay her over 200 million dollars for her to Star in their movies for over a decade.  Maybe 200 million dollars is not a lot to some of you, but I doubt seriously anyone on this forum has that in their bank accounts.
> 
> This is just such a silly argument for me to continue and it seems like the same group of people like to jump in for the sake arguing, so have at it.


you're entitled to your opinion and others are entitled to theirs


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> you're entitled to your opinion and others are entitled to theirs


but 200 million is not my opinion, its a fact.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> but 200 million is not my opinion, its a fact.


some of us don't agree with you that what she has earned makes her a Big Movie Star
Can we disagree to disagree?


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> The Rachel hairstyle was not a style people were rushing to my salon to get done...


I got it done... And I regretted every second of it until I grew out.  People forgot to mention she has naturally wavy, thick hair.  My straight, fine hair had cowlicks all over the damn place.


----------



## sdkitty

She makes lots of money from endorsements

from LA Times:
Forbes released its annual list of Hollywood's highest-paid actresses Wednesday and Oscar-winning "La La Land" star Emma Stone landed at the top of the heap, earning $26 million.

It's a payday triumph for Stone, who didn't make the list in 2016, with last year's top earner, Jennifer Lawrence, dropping to No. 3, bringing in $24 million before taxes. 



Landing at No. 2 with $25.5 million is former "Friends" actress Jennifer Aniston, who continues to bring in a hefty annual paycheck, thanks in large part to endorsements with companies including Smartwater and Aveeno.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> some of us don't agree with you that what she has earned makes her a Big Movie Star
> Can we disagree to disagree?


Saying you don't like her movies or you think she was not worth what she is paid is an opinion.   Saying she is not a movie star when being paid top dollar to star in movies, I am not sure what's to argue about.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> She makes lots of money from endorsements
> 
> from LA Times:
> Forbes released its annual list of Hollywood's highest-paid actresses Wednesday and Oscar-winning "La La Land" star Emma Stone landed at the top of the heap, earning $26 million.
> 
> It's a payday triumph for Stone, who didn't make the list in 2016, with last year's top earner, Jennifer Lawrence, dropping to No. 3, bringing in $24 million before taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Landing at No. 2 with $25.5 million is former "Friends" actress Jennifer Aniston, who continues to bring in a hefty annual paycheck, thanks in large part to endorsements with companies including Smartwater and Aveeno.


Isn't JA so lucky, not only did Hollywood pay her over 200 million to star in movies, she was also paid a TON more for endorsements.  You guys may not like her, but obviously where it counts (her bank account) others do.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> Isn't JA so lucky, not only did Hollywood pay her over 200 million to star in movies, she was also paid a TON more for endorsements.  You guys may not like her, but obviously where it counts (her bank account) others do.


I like her (as I have stated earlier).  But I don't think she's a big movie star.  If she was, it's past tense.  She isn't on IMBD's top 25 for 2017.


----------



## seton

Singra said:


> ^The clearest example of Jennifer playing the game was the whole Gerard Butler public dating debacle, I can recall weird pap photos of him pinching her ass. The whole thing was strange and suspect. Maybe at that time it was a way to take back control of her press narrative from the paps.
> t.



I remember that publicity stunt and it was a lot more lewd than him just pinching her ass. Google 'Gerard Butler finger' and it's one of the first images that comes up. See for yourself. Gross. 



credit: TMZ


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I got it done... And I regretted every second of it until I grew out.  People forgot to mention she has naturally wavy, thick hair.  My straight, fine hair had cowlicks all over the damn place.


Didn't she hate it too? I think I would've howled if someone walked into a black salon asking for "The Rachel" - first, no one would've know what the hell they were talking about and second, it probably would've looked a mess.


----------



## berrydiva

seton said:


> I remember that publicity stunt and it was a lot more lewd than him just pinching her ass. Google 'Gerard Butler finger' and it's one of the first images that comes up. See for yourself. Gross.
> View attachment 3981193
> 
> 
> credit: TMZ


I really want to know what he was thinking when he did that....violation levels through the roof.


----------



## imgg

X


----------



## lallybelle

Courteney?


----------



## Swanky

Have to admit I'm tickled that people get worked up like this about celebs. . .  lol
I think she's a "movie star".  You don't have to be Meryl Streep to be considered a movie star imo.
I think she has some pretty decent longevity from coming out of tv stardom and working for years as a big screen actress.  Lots of people launch careers that way, and now look at how some "stars" snubbed tv roles are now on them because tv has gotten so good.
*IMO* she's not doing any more than anyone else imo when it comes to trying to manipulate us lol


----------



## Chloe_chick999

BindiBabe said:


> I understand where you’re coming from but I think to be considered a big movie star doesn’t just involve being in several money making movies.  Consider Daniel Day-Lewis, the only man to win 3 best Actor Oscars - he’s worth $50M, that’s only  a quarter of her earnings and he’s regarded as movie star royalty.
> 
> Additionally, many of her movies were and are romcoms, pretty forgettable movies and her one serious movie that I can remember, “ The Good Girl,” is not mentioned here.   Many tv stars know that the transition from small screen to big screen, is very difficult. For every Will Smith, there’s a 1000 Alfonso Robeiros, who don’t make it. Jennifer was the most  successful from her crew, but she was never in the same league wrt movie stardom as her ex-husband, Brad Pitt. However, I am now giving her credit because although I have considered her a bit of an airhead before, I now realize how well she and her team have managed her career and maintained her relevance. I don’t  think she even wants to be considered a serious actress, she’s found her niche - a female Hugh Grant or sorts - and it works for her. Good for her.
> 
> Being famous doesn’t just depend on being in a number of movies, it also involves how active you are in the spotlight. Compare Matt Damon and Brad Pitt and their families. Both pretty big movie stars, but when Brad was with Angie, the circus surrounding them was crazy, as opposed to Matt Damon, who can pretty much walk down the street unrecognized.


Anyone remember her movie Cake, which came out in 2014?


----------



## Singra

That movie wasn't the most pleasant viewing experience but that was one of her best performance, she was very good in that. This is what I don't get, she's not a bad actress when she applies herself but she usually takes safe roles in forgettable movies. Surely the financial success of friends would have enabled her to take certain creative risks without having to worry about paying the bills.

But beneath her warmth and friendliness she's always had this fragility and melancholy... I assume those kinds of risks are not her thing.


----------



## BindiBabe

Swanky said:


> Have to admit I'm tickled that people get worked up like this about celebs. . .  lol
> I think she's a "movie star".  You don't have to be Meryl Streep to be considered a movie star imo.
> I think she has some pretty decent longevity from coming out of tv stardom and working for years as a big screen actress.  Lots of people launch careers that way, and now look at how some "stars" snubbed tv roles are now on them because tv has gotten so good.
> *IMO* she's not doing any more than anyone else imo when it comes to trying to manipulate us lol





Chloe_chick999 said:


> Anyone remember her movie Cake, which came out in 2014?



My first thought to your question was, “lsn’t that the movie with Sienna Miller and Daniel Craig?”  And then realised that movie was “Layercake” LOL. 
I actually never saw Cake but I have thought of watching one of the Horrible Bosses movies - it seems like fun.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

seton said:


> I remember that publicity stunt and it was a lot more lewd than him just pinching her ass. Google 'Gerard Butler finger' and it's one of the first images that comes up. See for yourself. Gross.
> View attachment 3981193
> 
> 
> credit: TMZ



Ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LibbyRuth

Swanky said:


> Have to admit I'm tickled that people get worked up like this about celebs. . .  lol
> I think she's a "movie star".  You don't have to be Meryl Streep to be considered a movie star imo.
> I think she has some pretty decent longevity from coming out of tv stardom and working for years as a big screen actress.  Lots of people launch careers that way, and now look at how some "stars" snubbed tv roles are now on them because tv has gotten so good.
> *IMO* she's not doing any more than anyone else imo when it comes to trying to manipulate us lol


Totally agree with describing Jen as a movie star.  To me, a movie star is someone who essentially has one character that gets put into movies.  When you need someone for that sort of character, you call on that person. Movie stars do not sink into a role - they stand out for the character they are known for.
With just about all of Jennifer's film catalog, she's essentially playing the same character. You can guess how she'll deliver a line before she does it, because you've seen it before. She looks the same so often that she got accolades for the one movie (Cake) where she looked slighly different due to light makeup. She's the kind of person who gets cast because people know what to expect - like Tom Cruise, George Clooney and Julia Roberts.  She's def a movie star rather than an actress.


----------



## clu13

Jayne1 said:


> But who said she wasn't a big movie star?  She is.  She gets parts that can go to any cute, blue eyed blonde, but they go to her because she is so popular.
> 
> I think she sustained that initial Friends popularity by playing to her fan-base. The Friends fame could not be maintained without feeding the media attention, which she had a part in.
> 
> As I said before, she relied on the media attention to sustain her stardom.  Some celebrities don't want to play that game, but she does.



She has also done indie films and was certainly not cute in Cake. And her performance was critically acclaimed, considered the biggest snub of the 2015 oscars. Dream for an Insomniac opened in six theaters. I really enjoyed Friends With Money.


----------



## Singra

I saw Friends with money but I can’t recall it, I think I liked it at the time.

She certainly deserved a little more attention than she got for Cake but I don’t know about biggest snub, I guess if you go by her press it was. She wasnt bad in office space, that movie was interesting in an indie sorta way. She’s not a bad comedienne she’s just in a lot of rubbish paycheck type movies.

I think she had more potential than most of the projects she was a part of but she never seemed to have the mental toughneness or whatever you need to break free of what the studios and audiences decided she was, instead you get Jennifer Aniston the bland movie star and tabloid fixture with the great hair + body and sweet personality who’s really good at hawking a range of products. Aside from Friends I can’t see any of her movies sticking and she won’t be remembered outside of the tabloids... not that it’s unusual, the same goes for most other people. The number of people who actually find their way into the hallowed halls of movie history is very select.


----------



## berrydiva

Jen Aniston has never made me go see a movie because she was starring in it - she just happens to be in movies. Not saying there doesn't exist people who specifically go to one of her movies for her, I'm sure there are given her popularity. Her lane is mostly forgettable date night movies and there's nothing wrong with that....it's earned her a respectable career. I just find that she's better known for being in the tabloids, being married to/"dumped by" Brad, having a great body and being in AD.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> I saw Friends with money but I can’t recall it, I think I liked it at the time.
> 
> She certainly deserved a little more attention than she got for Cake but I don’t know about biggest snub, I guess if you go by her press it was. She wasnt bad in office space, that movie was interesting in an indie sorta way. She’s not a bad comedienne she’s just in a lot of rubbish paycheck type movies.
> 
> I think she had more potential than most of the projects she was a part of but she never seemed to have the mental toughneness or whatever you need to break free of what the studios and audiences decided she was, instead you get Jennifer Aniston the bland movie star and tabloid fixture with the great hair + body and sweet personality who’s really good at hawking a range of products. Aside from Friends I can’t see any of her movies sticking and she won’t be remembered outside of the tabloids... not that it’s unusual, the same goes for most other people. The number of people who actually find their way into the hallowed halls of movie history is very select.



I agree. She plays the same exact character in pretty much all her films, and rarely has a meaty role, save for Cake or the Good Girl. I don't think her acting chops are anything to brag about. She pretty much plays herself in most roles. She's not known for her acting, but more for her persona, carefully cultivated though years of media management.


----------



## seton

Well, that's why I have no problem calling her a movie star. She may not be what I consider an A-List movie star but she's not what I would call an actress either. She seems to just want to make a lot of bank and there is nothing wrong with that. 

I get the feeling that the two "meaty" roles mentioned in this thread were undertaken with some prodding from Brad and Justin. On her own when single, she wouldnt have done it I don't think. I remember her interviews about making *The Good Gir*l, how her circle had to hold her hand when they were not taping down those hands so that she wouldn't be doing her "Jennifer" mannerisms in the role. It worked but the whole process sounded exhausting. She gets in a fit when she even has to change her Jennifer hair like she refused to do in *Rockstar*. I mean, seriously?


----------



## sdkitty

seton said:


> Well, that's why I have no problem calling her a movie star. She may not be what I consider an A-List movie star but she's not what I would call an actress either. She seems to just want to make a lot of bank and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I get the feeling that the two "meaty" roles mentioned in this thread were undertaken with some prodding from Brad and Justin. On her own when single, she wouldnt have done it I don't think. I remember her interviews about making *The Good Gir*l, how her circle had to hold her hand when they were not taping down those hands so that she wouldn't be doing her "Jennifer" mannerisms in the role. It worked but the whole process sounded exhausting. She gets in a fit when she even has to change her Jennifer hair like she refused to do in *Rockstar*. I mean, seriously?


I didn't see that movie and hadn't heard that about her refusing to change her hair.  I can identify with her not wanting to change he hair IRL.  I'm the same way.  But as an actress you need to be open to changing your looks.  A lot of the Oscar winning roles - Charlize Theron, Nicole Kidman - were for roles where they looked really bad.


----------



## BindiBabe

seton said:


> Well, that's why I have no problem calling her a movie star. She may not be what I consider an A-List movie star but she's not what I would call an actress either. She seems to just want to make a lot of bank and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I get the feeling that the two "meaty" roles mentioned in this thread were undertaken with some prodding from Brad and Justin. On her own when single, she wouldnt have done it I don't think. I remember her interviews about making *The Good Gir*l, how her circle had to hold her hand when they were not taping down those hands so that she wouldn't be doing her "Jennifer" mannerisms in the role. It worked but the whole process sounded exhausting. She gets in a fit when she even has to change her Jennifer hair like she refused to do in *Rockstar*. I mean, seriously?



I have to ask, is her Jennifer hair what we we currently see her as? It’s different from the Rachel hair not so?   

As others have said here, I too have never wanted to watch any movie because she’s in it, rather she just happens to be one of the cast. That said, comedic timing is not something everyone can do well.  I’ll never forget Ralph Fiennes in _Maid in Manhattan_ with Jennifer Lopez. He acknowledges that he was awful in it and he goes on to say that it was the type of role that Hugh Grant could do with his eyes closed and yet he, RF, couldn’t do it. And we all know who’s the better actor. Ralph Fiennes was fantastic in _The Great Budapest Hotel_ though - different kind of comedy, I guess.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BindiBabe said:


> I have to ask, is her Jennifer hair what we we currently see her as? It’s different from the Rachel hair not so?
> 
> As others have said here, I too have never wanted to watch any movie because she’s in it, rather she just happens to be one of the cast. That said, comedic timing is not something everyone can do well.  I’ll never forget Ralph Fiennes in _Maid in Manhattan_ with Jennifer Lopez. He acknowledges that he was awful in it and he goes on to say that it was the type of role that Hugh Grant could do with his eyes closed and yet he, RF, couldn’t do it. And we all know who’s the better actor. Ralph Fiennes was fantastic in _The Great Budapest Hotel_ though - different kind of comedy, I guess.



I agree, I loved The Grand Budapest Hotel!


----------



## terebina786

I never understood this weird "animosity" towards JA.  Yeah, most of her movies are fluff, but she's good at it.  She doesn't seem like she's gunning for an Oscar or anything so just let her be lol.   

There's no movie that comes to my mind that I've actually watched because of a specific actor or actress starring in it.  I really only go watch movies of the DC/Marvel/Jurassic Park variety and everything else I wait for dvd.  The only movie this summer that's about to break this mold for me is Ocean's 8 and I'm only going to watch it because of Rih Rih and Mindy.


----------



## sdkitty

BindiBabe said:


> I have to ask, is her Jennifer hair what we we currently see her as? It’s different from the Rachel hair not so?
> 
> As others have said here, I too have never wanted to watch any movie because she’s in it, rather she just happens to be one of the cast. That said, comedic timing is not something everyone can do well.  I’ll never forget Ralph Fiennes in _Maid in Manhattan_ with Jennifer Lopez. He acknowledges that he was awful in it and he goes on to say that it was the type of role that Hugh Grant could do with his eyes closed and yet he, RF, couldn’t do it. And we all know who’s the better actor. Ralph Fiennes was fantastic in _The Great Budapest Hotel_ though - different kind of comedy, I guess.


I tried to find something on her refusing to change her hair for the movie.  Didn't find that but did find an article where she said she likes her longer, highlighted hair.  Says she regretted it when she cut the bob.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

terebina786 said:


> I never understood this weird "animosity" towards JA.  Yeah, most of her movies are fluff, but she's good at it.  She doesn't seem like she's gunning for an Oscar or anything so just let her be lol.
> 
> There's no movie that comes to my mind that I've actually watched because of a specific actor or actress starring in it.  I really only go watch movies of the DC/Marvel/Jurassic Park variety and everything else I wait for dvd.  The only movie this summer that's about to break this mold for me is Ocean's 8 and I'm only going to watch it because of Rih Rih and Mindy.



Where is the animosity? We are just having a discussion, as all the celeb threads have...


----------



## tweegy

BindiBabe said:


> My first thought to your question was, “lsn’t that the movie with Sienna Miller and Daniel Craig?”  And then realised that movie was “Layercake” LOL.
> I actually never saw Cake but I have thought of watching one of the Horrible Bosses movies - it seems like fun.



Oh you should! The first one was hilarious.


----------



## tweegy

sdkitty said:


> I tried to find something on her refusing to change her hair for the movie.  Didn't find that but did find an article where she said she likes her longer, highlighted hair.  Says she regretted it when she cut the bob.



I was watching friends and it was when she had that cut... I really loved that cut.


----------



## Swanky

I liked her in The Breakup, that movie was depressing.  Thought she did fine in Derailed as well.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky said:


> I liked her in The Breakup, that movie was depressing.  Thought she did fine in Derailed as well.



Omg that movie was utterly depressing! It was NOT at all what I thought it was gonna be like...


----------



## Swanky

Right? lol
I still get drawn in when it's on and it's literally depressing!


----------



## chessmont

I watch Derailed whenever I scroll by it looking for something on cable.  It was pretty decent


----------



## Swanky

It was a departure for her, for sure.  Maybe she didn't enjoy making serious movies when she did them.  I can imagine depending on some people's personalities they'd def prefer light rom-coms vs heavy, darker stories.


----------



## tweegy

Maybe it’s easy money.. she knows what works. She hasn’t done a rom-com in a minute ... but she does have her endorsements.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I never understood this weird "animosity" towards JA.  Yeah, most of her movies are fluff, but she's good at it.  She doesn't seem like she's gunning for an Oscar or anything so just let her be lol.


She most certainly gunned for an Oscar with _Cake._  She hired one of the best Oscar strategists (Lisa Tayback) because apparently that is how you win an Oscar.

Jen worked the Oscar campaign for 6 months. She got all her famous friends to push for a nomination by hosting _Cake_ screenings,  The Oscar strategist even got her on Dr Oz to talk about something or other.  Pain I think.  Tayback got People magazine to give her an award. Jen was everywhere that year, building momentum.

It didn't work though. Possibly Tayback's only failure.

Some think there's animosity when discussing Jen's career.  But in my mind, we're watching her play the Hollywood game and that's what interests me.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Where is the animosity? We are just having a discussion, as all the celeb threads have...


I thought we were just having a discussion too.  lol


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> She most certainly gunned for an Oscar with _Cake._  She hired one of the best Oscar strategists (Lisa Tayback) because apparently that is how you win an Oscar.
> 
> Jen worked the Oscar campaign for 6 months. She got all her famous friends to push for a nomination by hosting _Cake_ screenings,  The Oscar strategist even got her on Dr Oz to talk about something or other.  Pain I think.  Tayback got People magazine to give her an award. Jen was everywhere that year, building momentum.
> 
> It didn't work though. Possibly Tayback's only failure.
> 
> Some think there's animosity when discussing Jen's career.  But in my mind, we're watching her play the Hollywood game and that's what interests me.



I think there are other ways to win an Oscar and the other Jen figured it out pretty quick.


----------



## Swanky

Most actresses have been accused of same campaigning, no?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

imgg said:


> I think there are other ways to win an Oscar and the other Jen figured it out pretty quick.



who is the other Jen?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

imgg said:


> I think there are other ways to win an Oscar and the other Jen figured it out pretty quick.


Ugh. Seriously.


----------



## imgg

Swanky said:


> Most actresses have been accused of same campaigning, no?


I agree.   I don't see JA as this PR machine. I rarely see an article about her and none of the rare photos we do see of her  "out and about"  seem staged.


----------



## terebina786

Swanky said:


> Most actresses have been accused of same campaigning, no?



I think most, if not all, of them do! LOL.


----------



## Swanky

My point!  Somehow most show up in a few more mags or are "caught" out shopping a couple extra times lol  All of them that had movies come out are doing the talk shows already.


----------



## berrydiva

imgg said:


> I agree.   I don't see JA as this PR machine. I rarely see an article about her and none of the rare photos we do see of her  "out and about"  seem staged.


JA absolutely did campaign and did a few extra "out and about" staged walks...but they all do it when they're in the hunt for an award or have a movie that's about to drop. It's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## imgg

berrydiva said:


> JA absolutely did campaign and did a few extra "out and about" staged walks...but they all do it when they're in the hunt for an award or have a movie that's about to drop. It's really not that big of a deal.


I didn’t say she never does it, but compared to others like Jennifer L. where I am seeing 5 articles daily, or daily pap walks like AJ, it’s seems small in comparison.


----------



## Allisonfaye

terebina786 said:


> I got it done... And I regretted every second of it until I grew out.  People forgot to mention she has naturally wavy, thick hair.  My straight, fine hair had cowlicks all over the damn place.



I had it. But I got it cut by a guy that lived in another town and he made it look fantastic when he did it. But I couldn't do it that well. I do have thick, curly hair. 



sdkitty said:


> I tried to find something on her refusing to change her hair for the movie.  Didn't find that but did find an article where she said she likes her longer, highlighted hair.  Says she regretted it when she cut the bob.





tweegy said:


> I was watching friends and it was when she had that cut... I really loved that cut.



I loved that haircut, too.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky said:


> Most actresses have been accused of same campaigning, no?


That's not the point though.  A poster said she's not gunning for an Oscar and in fact she very much did.

Yes, they all probably campaign. Men too.

I love these Hollywood games.  lol


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> That's not the point though.  A poster said she's not gunning for an Oscar and in fact she very much did.
> 
> Yes, they all probably campaign. Men too.
> 
> I love these Hollywood games.  lol



LOL! Ok she did once.  I don't think she has since Cake, I don't think.  Maybe she gave up and is happy hawking Aveeno and throwing her "flawless" complexion in our faces


----------



## Singra

imgg said:


> I didn’t say she never does it, but compared to others like Jennifer L. where I am seeing 5 articles daily, or daily pap walks like AJ, it’s seems small in comparison.


It's a little more complicated and it doesn't all boil down to the pap walk. Some actresses can do 30 Oscar related interviews or publicity events and not get much mileage out of it, some actresses do 5 interviews and those 5 interviews get repeated by almost every media outlet.

Annette Bening supposedly campaigned harder than anyone when she was last nominated in terms of number of interviews given but I doubt the general public noticed that.

It's not always the most public interviews that count, there is a small cadre of Oscar voters that can really move things for you if you play your cards right. I'm not talking about casting couches or bribes or whatever people may assume I'm talking about attending certain dinners and screenings and giving certain interviews for certain Academy members. If you've ever wondered how Octavia Spencer gets nominated above Taraji P. Henson (who's arguably the better actress) watch the type of Oscar related interviews she gives, holy cr*p she's good. Taraji couldn't be bothered, she's one of the few who doesn't fall over herself to pander to Oscar voters. I don't have a problem with either approach, in general I don't think too much weight should be given to these awards, in the end a performance sticks because it's good not because it won an award. I can barely recall who won what two or three years after these things anyway and I think that's the same for most people.

Comparatively speaking Jennifer Lawrence gets amazing coverage without having to do as much because she's great for internet traffic. Her press narrative and brand was shaped around Oscar season, people genuinely seemed to love reporting on her at that time and she was good at playing to a certain image, it was probably the main reason she won.

Jennifer Aniston's established press narrative is linked to her relationships, anything romance related is going to catch fire quicker because that's what readers have been trained to expect. Aniston would have to pull out all the stops to get the "right" amount of award related attention because that isn't readily part of her brand.


----------



## imgg

Singra said:


> It's a little more complicated and it doesn't all boil down to the pap walk. Some actresses can do 30 Oscar related interviews or publicity events and not get much mileage out of it, some actresses do 5 interviews and those 5 interviews get repeated by almost every media outlet.
> 
> Annette Bening supposedly campaigned harder than anyone when she was last nominated in terms of number of interviews given but I doubt the general public noticed that.
> 
> It's not always the most public interviews that count, there is a small cadre of Oscar voters that can really move things for you if you play your cards right. I'm not talking about casting couches or bribes or whatever people may assume I'm talking about attending certain dinners and screenings and giving certain interviews for certain Academy members. If you've ever wondered how Octavia Spencer gets nominated above Taraji P. Henson (who's arguably the better actress) watch the type of Oscar related interviews she gives, holy cr*p she's good. Taraji couldn't be bothered, she's one of the few who doesn't fall over herself to pander to Oscar voters. I don't have a problem with either approach, in general I don't think too much weight should be given to these awards, in the end a performance sticks because it's good not because it won an award. I can barely recall who won what two or three years after these things anyway and I think that's the same for most people.
> 
> Comparatively speaking Jennifer Lawrence gets amazing coverage without having to do as much because she's great for internet traffic. Her press narrative and brand was shaped around Oscar season, people genuinely seemed to love reporting on her at that time and she was good at playing to a certain image, it was probably the main reason she won.
> 
> Jennifer Aniston's established press narrative is linked to her relationships, anything romance related is going to catch fire quicker because that's what readers have been trained to expect. Aniston would have to pull out all the stops to get the "right" amount of award related attention because that isn't readily part of her brand.


I think Jennifer Lawrence works very hard at the coverage she receives.   This all appears to be a matter of opinion and perception unless you are a PR manager working directly with one of these celebrities.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> LOL! Ok she did once.  I don't think she has since Cake, I don't think.  Maybe she gave up and is happy hawking Aveeno and throwing her "flawless" complexion in our faces


You're right.  She hasn't since _Cake._  Some called it her finest performance and she tried to get a nomination out of it, but hasn't taken on any serious roles since then.

How many endorsements does she have?  Does she still have her perfume, I wonder. Then there's Emirates Airlines, Smartwater, Aveeno and Living Proof. What did I leave out. Boy she must fabulously wealthy.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> You're right.  She hasn't since _Cake._  Some called it her finest performance and she tried to get a nomination out of it, but hasn't taken on any serious roles since then.
> 
> How many endorsements does she have?  Does she still have her perfume, I wonder. Then there's Emirates Airlines, Smartwater, Aveeno and Living Proof. What did I leave out. Boy she must fabulously wealthy.


some eye moisture drops.....see a lot of that one lately on tv


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> You're right.  She hasn't since _Cake._  Some called it her finest performance and she tried to get a nomination out of it, but hasn't taken on any serious roles since then.
> 
> How many endorsements does she have?  Does she still have her perfume, I wonder. Then there's Emirates Airlines, Smartwater, Aveeno and Living Proof. What did I leave out. Boy she must fabulously wealthy.


I think she's made a decision at this point in her life that she's not likely to have a career as a serious movie actress.  Maybe she doesn't want to do another TV series.  So she's taking all the endorsements and making lots of money.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> You're right.  She hasn't since _Cake._  Some called it her finest performance and she tried to get a nomination out of it, but hasn't taken on any serious roles since then.
> 
> How many endorsements does she have?  Does she still have her perfume, I wonder. Then there's Emirates Airlines, Smartwater, Aveeno and Living Proof. What did I leave out. Boy she must fabulously wealthy.



Funnily enough, I’ve never seen Cake or Derailed... but anytime The Break Up or Just Go With are on, I’ll watch it. 

She picks good endorsements.   Like things of substance that kinda flow with her lifestyle/aesthetic, doesn’t just slap her name on anything.  I don’t know why but Jon Hamm and H&R Block come to mind [emoji23]


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> Funnily enough, I’ve never seen Cake or Derailed... but anytime The Break Up or Just Go With are on, I’ll watch it.
> 
> She picks good endorsements.   Like things of substance that kinda flow with her lifestyle/aesthetic, doesn’t just slap her name on anything.  I don’t know why but Jon Hamm and H&R Block come to mind [emoji23]


I know.  It makes me sad when I see Jon Hamm doing that.


----------



## terebina786

Singra said:


> It's a little more complicated and it doesn't all boil down to the pap walk. Some actresses can do 30 Oscar related interviews or publicity events and not get much mileage out of it, some actresses do 5 interviews and those 5 interviews get repeated by almost every media outlet.
> 
> Annette Bening supposedly campaigned harder than anyone when she was last nominated in terms of number of interviews given but I doubt the general public noticed that.
> 
> It's not always the most public interviews that count, there is a small cadre of Oscar voters that can really move things for you if you play your cards right. I'm not talking about casting couches or bribes or whatever people may assume I'm talking about attending certain dinners and screenings and giving certain interviews for certain Academy members. If you've ever wondered how Octavia Spencer gets nominated above Taraji P. Henson (who's arguably the better actress) watch the type of Oscar related interviews she gives, holy cr*p she's good. Taraji couldn't be bothered, she's one of the few who doesn't fall over herself to pander to Oscar voters. I don't have a problem with either approach, in general I don't think too much weight should be given to these awards, in the end a performance sticks because it's good not because it won an award. I can barely recall who won what two or three years after these things anyway and I think that's the same for most people.
> 
> Comparatively speaking Jennifer Lawrence gets amazing coverage without having to do as much because she's great for internet traffic. Her press narrative and brand was shaped around Oscar season, people genuinely seemed to love reporting on her at that time and she was good at playing to a certain image, it was probably the main reason she won.
> 
> Jennifer Aniston's established press narrative is linked to her relationships, anything romance related is going to catch fire quicker because that's what readers have been trained to expect. Aniston would have to pull out all the stops to get the "right" amount of award related attention because that isn't readily part of her brand.



I love me some Taraji and her DGAF attitude.

Did Leo campaign all those years he was snubbed?


----------



## gazoo

God, I hope Leo never campaigns again. I'm still exhausted from cringing at his last campaign.


----------



## gazoo

sdkitty said:


> I think she's made a decision at this point in her life that she's not likely to have a career as a serious movie actress.  Maybe she doesn't want to do another TV series.  So she's taking all the endorsements and making lots of money.


I read something about her and Reese doing a series for Apple TV, so she's still in the game if that's accurate.


----------



## Jayne1

gazoo said:


> I read something about her and Reese doing a series for Apple TV, so she's still in the game if that's accurate.


I read that too.  They are staring and producing something about a morning TV show. It's for Apple. Do I even have Apple TV if we're a Mac household?  I don't usually like to do much to watch a TV show.  It's either on my TV or it isn't.

I also read somewhere she'd like to do a lifestyle brand.


----------



## Singra

^ Ugh please not another lifestyle brand.

Good luck to her with the Reese TV show... it could turn out well, Reese has been on a winning streak of late and Aniston could fit in well with the style of what Reese has been producing.



terebina786 said:


> Funnily enough, I’ve never seen Cake or Derailed... *but anytime The Break Up or Just Go With are on, I’ll watch it. *
> 
> She picks good endorsements.   Like things of substance that kinda flow with her lifestyle/aesthetic, doesn’t just slap her name on anything.  I don’t know why but Jon Hamm and H&R Block come to mind [emoji23]


Yeah that's the thing, those type of movies... that's not meant to be as condescending as it sounds... are popular, they just don't get talked about in film conversations a lot and they don't get absorbed into the culture in a way that other movies are. According to a netflix executive Adam Sandler movies are amongst their most watched programming.




terebina786 said:


> I love me some Taraji and her DGAF attitude.
> 
> Did Leo campaign all those years he was snubbed?


According to what I've read, which isn't necessarily accurate mind you, in the beginning not but as the years rolled by and the nominations racked up he became more willing to play the game. There was that one odd award related interview he gave in 2014 when he was nominated for Wolf of wall street, he was in a very pissy mood and could barely fake his enthusiasm... his interview was included with a bunch of other award hopefuls and he really had the worst attitude. He doesn't give a lot of interviews to award specific reporters though but he doesn't have to because he's such a big star.

As I'm sure most people are aware he went all out for The Revenant, I did read that he attended many academy related dinners... not sure how accurate that info is though because I think in DiCaprio's case he had been doing so many obvious award type movies for so long that people were hoping he'd move onto to something else if they just gave him the award.

It was the same with Kate Winslet, for years she didn't bother but the year she won she let everyone know she wanted that damn award.

Hugh Jackman really goes all out for his nomination, I don't say that in a bad way, he's a trooper in whatever film he's a part of and he's honest about what he wants i.e. he doesn't play the Joaquin Phoenix award strategy game. I don't think anyone worked as hard as the Les Misérables director and cast the year it was nominated but that didn't guarantee a win, I think however it did guarantee a nomination for the director's next film (which was the Danish Girl).

Some actors don't always get a choice in how much they campaign, if a studio or producer decides that they want to push a particular film or role they determine when enough is enough. I think that was the case with Felicity Huffman's nomination in 2006. I once saw an interview with a producer where he talked about how Huffman schedule was pushed and shaped by Weinstein, supposedly Huffman didn't get much of a say as to what she could refuse or accept. I think for the most part Huffman was happy to do it because the movie she was nominated for was a passion project but if she had refused Weinstein she could have suffered career repercussions.

With Taraji though it is known she doesn't give a f**k I think to the point that some Oscar voters find it rude... lol... some Oscar voters.... I base this on one interview I read with an anonymous Oscar voter where they were disapproving of her attitude. But yeah I get the feeling just on how certain people have written about her that she'd have to do "relationship building" (i.e. ass kissing) if she wanted a win.


----------



## terebina786

Singra said:


> Yeah that's the thing, those type of movies... that's not meant to be as condescending as it sounds... are popular, *they just don't get talked about in film conversations a lot and they don't get absorbed into the culture in a way that other movies are. *According to a netflix executive Adam Sandler movies are amongst their most watched programming.



But what is "film conversation"  .. I think that depends on who your company is.  My friends and I are basically comic book geeks so all we talk about is Marvel and DC and we buy advance tickets to see the movie on the weekend it's released.  I couldn't tell you who won what Oscar in what year and which movie even won last year lol.  I don't even know what's nominated this year.   All I can tell you is Leo was very deserving before he even won for the Revanant.


----------



## BindiBabe

Singra said:


> ^ Ugh please not another lifestyle brand.
> 
> Good luck to her with the Reese TV show... it could turn out well, Reese has been on a winning streak of late and Aniston could fit in well with the style of what Reese has been producing.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the thing, those type of movies... that's not meant to be as condescending as it sounds... are popular, they just don't get talked about in film conversations a lot and they don't get absorbed into the culture in a way that other movies are. According to a netflix executive Adam Sandler movies are amongst their most watched programming.
> 
> 
> 
> According to what I've read, which isn't necessarily accurate mind you, in the beginning not but as the years rolled by and the nominations racked up he became more willing to play the game. There was that one odd award related interview he gave in 2014 when he was nominated for Wolf of wall street, he was in a very pissy mood and could barely fake his enthusiasm... his interview was included with a bunch of other award hopefuls and he really had the worst attitude. He doesn't give a lot of interviews to award specific reporters though but he doesn't have to because he's such a big star.
> 
> As I'm sure most people are aware he went all out for The Revenant, I did read that he attended many academy related dinners... not sure how accurate that info is though because I think in DiCaprio's case he had been doing so many obvious award type movies for so long that people were hoping he'd move onto to something else if they just gave him the award.
> 
> It was the same with Kate Winslet, for years she didn't bother but the year she won she let everyone know she wanted that damn award.
> 
> Hugh Jackman really goes all out for his nomination, I don't say that in a bad way, he's a trooper in whatever film he's a part of and he's honest about what he wants i.e. he doesn't play the Joaquin Phoenix award strategy game. I don't think anyone worked as hard as the Les Misérables director and cast the year it was nominated but that didn't guarantee a win, I think however it did guarantee a nomination for the director's next film (which was the Danish Girl).
> 
> Some actors don't always get a choice in how much they campaign, if a studio or producer decides that they want to push a particular film or role they determine when enough is enough. I think that was the case with Felicity Huffman's nomination in 2006. I once saw an interview with a producer where he talked about how Huffman schedule was pushed and shaped by Weinstein, supposedly Huffman didn't get much of a say as to what she could refuse or accept. I think for the most part Huffman was happy to do it because the movie she was nominated for was a passion project but if she had refused Weinstein she could have suffered career repercussions.
> 
> With Taraji though it is known she doesn't give a f**k I think to the point that some Oscar voters find it rude... lol... some Oscar voters.... I base this on one interview I read with an anonymous Oscar voter where they were disapproving of her attitude. But yeah I get the feeling just on how certain people have written about her that she'd have to do "relationship building" (i.e. ass kissing) if she wanted a win.



Great post - very informative. I also like how the thread as evolved

 I think actors do realise if they want to win, they have to go on the campaign trail. Even Daniel Day Lewis, who can be so reclusive, will come out and attend all those precursor award shows before the Oscars. And it works. 

And at the end of the day, the voters DO have to like you. Sally Field’s Oscars’ acceptance speech of years ago is regarded as one of the most cringe inducing, but she was right - they have to like you. So your reference to “relationship building” - yep, had to be done. 

Regarding Leo, there’s also the awareness amongst the voters, I think, that although he’s Scorcese’s muse, the movie roles he takes, are pretty much Oscar bait, so they won’t give it to him easily. He was actually great in Wolf of Wall Street, but all the precursors showed 2014 was Matthew McConnaugheys year. My take is, he’ll get it when he’s a bit older. 

Overall, we know that the Oscars often doesn’t honour the best, but actually who’s played the game the best. As for film conversations, the Oscars still counts in that it can increase interest in a movie and therefore increase revenue. It can also add value to your role offers. But sometimes, there’s got to be more... Hillary Swank has won 2 Best Actress Oscars...but I’m not sure what she’s doing right now. 

This year, though, I’m really hoping Gary Oldman wins the Best Actor Oscar. My favourite actor.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Leo thoroughly deserved an Oscar for Django Unchained. He was robbed that year.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I think Justin is probably seeing someone in NYC and has been for some time, just waiting for that story to drop*.



Well, I called this one a couple of weeks ago...no surprise here.

http://www.celebitchy.com/569560/st..._collins_have_been_carrying_on_for_some_time/


----------



## skarsbabe

damn dude, why!! sucks for Jen, yet again


----------



## zen1965

Hadn't he been with someone long-term when he got together with Jen? So she lost him how she got him.


----------



## Grande Latte

So sorry to hear about this. But if Jen knew of Justin’s character and his bachelor lifestyle in NYC, why did she marry him? Especially after the Brad fiasco. She needs someone appreciative of her and stable. And she keeps choosing guys who lack these traits!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zen1965 said:


> Hadn't he been with someone long-term when he got together with Jen? So she lost him how she got him.



Yep!


----------



## berrydiva

Grande Latte said:


> So sorry to hear about this. But if Jen knew of Justin’s character and his bachelor lifestyle in NYC, why did she marry him? Especially after the Brad fiasco. She needs someone appreciative of her and stable. And she keeps choosing guys who lack these traits!!!


Or maybe it's not the guys' fault....might be time to start looking at her.


----------



## imgg

Interesting observation from some posters, when a guy cheats and you don't like the girl, it's her fault, but when you like the girl, it's the guys fault regardless if the girl repeatedly makes poor choices.  I've had this argument before on here and some of these same posters said, its always the guys fault if he cheats, but since its Jennifer Aniston, its her fault.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> Interesting observation from some posters, when a guy cheats and you don't like the girl, it's her fault, but when you like the girl, it's the guys fault regardless if the girl repeatedly makes poor choices.  I've had this argument before on here and some of these same posters said, its always the guys fault if he cheats, but since its Jennifer Aniston, its her fault.


She could be bad at picking men....or maybe he didn't cheat and this is all rumours.....


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> She could be bad at picking men....or maybe he didn't cheat and this is all rumours.....


That wasn't my point though.


----------



## berrydiva

imgg said:


> Interesting observation from some posters, when a guy cheats and you don't like the girl, it's her fault, but when you like the girl, it's the guys fault regardless if the girl repeatedly makes poor choices.  I've had this argument before on here and some of these same posters said, its always the guys fault if he cheats, but since its Jennifer Aniston, its her fault.


No one knows who's at fault and I firmly believe that the person who cheats is always in the wrong as they chose not to control their actions. However, at the same time both parties can be at fault for ignoring each other's needs. No one is innocent in their relationship issues....some choose to ignore signs, some choose the wrong person constantly, some refuse to change destructive patterns of behavior, some create issues, etc.


----------



## mkr

It's got to be really hard to find a really good partner in their world.  Everyone is rich and famous and beautiful.  Add in them always being apart due to work and absence makes the heart grow fonder turns into out of sight out of mind.


----------



## scarlet555

I’d like to think it’s both the partners fault when a relationship doesn’t work out.  I mean how can it be Jen’s fault only?  Or Justin’s fault for that matter.  Whether they talk about it or not, somethings been wrong for a while for divorce/separation to happen, and I’m sure it’s not because Justin doesn’t like Hollywood and Jen doesn’t like New York.


----------



## baglover1973

scarlet555 said:


> I’d like to think it’s both the partners fault when a relationship doesn’t work out.  I mean how can it be Jen’s fault only?  Or Justin’s fault for that matter.  Whether they talk about it or not, somethings been wrong for a while for divorce/separation to happen, and I’m sure it’s not because Justin doesn’t like Hollywood and Jen doesn’t like New York.



i tend to agree but i also believe that one partner can be very flawed and the other looks past it....yes that is a fault on both ends but  the one that is flawed usually comes out feeling ok about themselves and the one that trusted doesn't.


----------



## Grande Latte

Knowing how long Jen reeled from the Brad fiasco, I hope this time she doesn't take as much time to recover from heartbreak from Justin. I pray that her men choices will be better in the future. Or stay single. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## gazoo

She seems to have a type, you know, pretty boys that have more accessories going on than she does on any given outing. Maybe she's self sabotaging by choosing these men that end up hurting her publicly. Maybe it's just bad luck. She's not the first woman attracted to what harms her. Sad for her to be going through this at her age though. Hopefully she spots the pattern before long. Either way, she will be fine. I worry more for the poor women making these choices while saddled with mouths to feed and limited opportunities to climb out of poverty.


----------



## Grande Latte

gazoo said:


> She seems to have a type, you know, pretty boys that have more accessories going on than she does on any given outing. Maybe she's self sabotaging by choosing these men that end up hurting her publicly. Maybe it's just bad luck. She's not the first woman attracted to what harms her. Sad for her to be going through this at her age though. Hopefully she spots the pattern before long. Either way, she will be fine. I worry more for the poor women making these choices while saddled with mouths to feed and limited opportunities to climb out of poverty.



Damn girl, you're very eloquent!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

imgg said:


> Interesting observation from some posters, when a guy cheats and you don't like the girl, it's her fault, but when you like the girl, it's the guys fault regardless if the girl repeatedly makes poor choices.  I've had this argument before on here and some of these same posters said, its always the guys fault if he cheats, but since its Jennifer Aniston, its her fault.



The same exact could be said forthe Angie thread, too


----------



## slowlikehoney

Meh, I always thought she could do better...


----------



## DC-Cutie

slowlikehoney said:


> Meh, I always thought she could do better...


this is interesting.  When I see these statements as it pertains to a celeb, how do you know she could do better?  I mean, we don't know if she's hell on wheels behind closed doors, guarded towards her mate, love making sucks, etc...


----------



## tweegy

Cheating sucks, and I feel for her.. But lets be real.. That's probably her only worry.. All other basis in her life is covered and I could be wrong but I think she can handle it, especially when she's been down this road before.,


----------



## slowlikehoney

DC-Cutie said:


> this is interesting.  When I see these statements as it pertains to a celeb, how do you know she could do better?  I mean, we don't know if she's hell on wheels behind closed doors, guarded towards her mate, love making sucks, etc...



Lol! It’s true. She could be a secret puppy-kicker! Who knows? I’m just basing my opinion on my own personal impression, obviously. I mean really none of us knows anything about any of them so we’re all just speculating. If we all hesitated to state our opinions based only on the things we know for sure the whole thread would be bare and a total bore. 
My opinion is based totally on his face. I don’t like it. He has creepy-face and he always looks smug to me. 
Of course he might be a total sweetheart and if I ever meet him and find out I was wrong I’ll apologize profusely.


----------



## knasarae

slowlikehoney said:


> Lol! It’s true. She could be *a secret puppy-kicker*! Who knows? I’m just basing my opinion on my own personal impression, obviously. I mean really none of us knows anything about any of them so we’re all just speculating. If we all hesitated to state our opinions based only on the things we know for sure the whole thread would be bare and a total bore.
> My opinion is based totally on his face. I don’t like it. He has creepy-face and he always looks smug to me.
> Of course he might be a total sweetheart and if I ever meet him and find out I was wrong I’ll apologize profusely.



I've never heard that phrase before, but it's hilarious!


----------



## Grande Latte

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...x-wife-jennifer-anistons-50th-birthday-party/
*Brad Pitt Seen Outside Ex-Wife Jennifer Aniston’s Celeb-Filled 50th Birthday Party*
Is this true?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep. It's true.

Not enough popcorn in the world for the tabloid stories this will produce.


----------



## MACBA

Yes there are pics of him attending her party, maybe there is a chance for them to come back together


----------



## Superbe

Find it hard to believe she’s turning 50! Still looks fantastic and hasn’t ruined her looks with too much Botox or fillers, keep it up


----------



## Livia1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep. It's true.
> 
> Not enough popcorn in the world for the tabloid stories this will produce.


----------



## VickyB

The woman looks terrific! If she's had work done, and it's likely due to her career, I want the name of her doc!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

I hope her turning 50 means that the press can finally get off her back about having kids and leave this woman alone about this topic.


----------



## skarsbabe

I'm rewatching Friends right now and seriously I just love her. Cannot believe she is 50 and can only hope I age as gracefully as her! She's gorgeous!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I love Jennifer Aniston! I even have a Rachel Green Funko Pop.

I love Friends, Just Go With It, The Break-Up, Horrible Bosses, Derailed and The Bounty Hunter. Leprechaun, Rumor Has It, Marley and Me, and The Switch were also cute.

I can't help but wonder if she can be difficult to get along with though. It's ironic but most of the main cast of Friends (who always made fun of Ross for his divorces and tumultuous relationships) have had many rocky relationships, with the exception of Lisa Kudrow.

I hope she has enough self respect to not get back together with Brad Pitt. Methinks they will get back together at some point though...


----------



## sdkitty

AManIntoFashion said:


> I love Jennifer Aniston! I even have a Rachel Green Funko Pop.
> 
> I love Friends, Just Go With It, The Break-Up, Horrible Bosses, Derailed and The Bounty Hunter. Leprechaun, Rumor Has It, Marley and Me, and The Switch were also cute.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if she can be difficult to get along with though. It's ironic but most of the main cast of Friends (who always made fun of Ross for his divorces and tumultuous relationships) have had many rocky relationships, with the exception of Lisa Kudrow.
> 
> I hope she has enough self respect to not get back together with Brad Pitt. Methinks they will get back together at some point though...


I think the Brad ship has sailed....doubt they would get back together.  Lisa Kudrow is very smart......maybe that's partly why she has been successful in her personal life


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think the whole Brad Pitt think is just good PR for both of them. Keep em talking.


----------



## arnott

AManIntoFashion said:


> I love Jennifer Aniston!* I even have a Rachel Green Funko Pop.*



I had to look that up!       Bah ha ha!


----------



## Jayne1

A1aGypsy said:


> I think the whole Brad Pitt think is just good PR for both of them. Keep em talking.


I agree.

I remember Brad being interviewed on Oprah while still married to Jen and O, not having the best questions, asked what it was like being married to Brad Pitt and he laughed and said, something like, she's so over me.

I do think the marriage was falling part. Better she find a non-actor. Someone with less ego.

Also don't you think Justin T got a lot out of the relationship?  He started getting good jobs after he got with her.


----------



## Grande Latte

I hope Jennifer won't be wasting any more of her time on Brad anymore. It's not going to work. Don't want to see her hurt again. Better to find someone grounded and not in entertainment.


----------



## Swanky

He has a litter of children with a crazy person = too much baggage for a girl that may not have wanted kiddos IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

What's the big deal if he showed up at her 50th? I don't understand why it has to be a thing....they shared part of their life together and have enough time removed separated that they can be cordial to each other.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Superbe said:


> Find it hard to believe she’s turning 50! Still looks fantastic and hasn’t ruined her looks with too much Botox or fillers, keep it up


It’s a shame Courtney Cox didn’t follow the same beauty advice considering they are still close. :/


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> What's the big deal if he showed up at her 50th? I don't understand why it has to be a thing....they shared part of their life together and have enough time removed separated that they can be cordial to each other.


just to "sell newspapers" so to speak....news (or fake news) about them always gets attention


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> I hope Jennifer won't be wasting any more of her time on Brad anymore. It's not going to work. Don't want to see her hurt again. Better to find someone grounded and not in entertainment.


she does seem to like to party with celeb friends.....so maybe someone who's not a performer and has his own money but still likes to have fun.  probably hard to find anyone with near the money she has who she's attracted to


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> just to "sell newspapers" so to speak....news (or fake news) about them always gets attention


Guess I meant moreso the reaction from people.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Guess I meant moreso the reaction from people.


I guess people want something to talk about


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jen sure loves her nipples! 
SAG Awards 2020


----------



## imgg

lanasyogamama said:


> Jen sure loves her nipples!
> SAG Awards 2020
> 
> View attachment 4644649


That dress would have been lovely had she worn a bra and worn her hair up.  It's more of a Charlize T type of dress.  Not sure she pulls this off...


----------



## meluvs2shop

^you saw everything in that dress. Satin/silk is not forgiving. I saw a picture of her wearing the dress from behind and let’s just say, I could now picture her naked!


----------



## Soniaa

I like how the camera dude panned to aniston when pitt went up to receive his award and she was looking at him all lovey dovey


----------



## bag-princess

Soniaa said:


> I like how the camera dude panned to aniston when pitt went up to receive his award and she was looking at him all lovey dovey



that’s been shown all over the tv and internet! Also of him watching her give her speech with love eyes


----------



## Soniaa

bag-princess said:


> that’s been shown all over the tv and internet! Also of him watching her give her speech with love eyes


That's why camera dude did it...to make it today's headlines/trending topic. I didn't see him though when she went up...


----------



## bag-princess

Soniaa said:


> That's why camera dude did it...to make it today's headlines/trending topic. I didn't see him though when she went up...



he wasn’t in the audience. He was backstage viewing her on a big monitor.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Team Jen 4ever, lol!

Backstage pics from SAG awards

Source: Daily Mail
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...d-Brad-Jen-sequel-look-love-soft-embrace.html

*Could it be Brad and Jen the sequel? A look of love, a soft embrace... years after that dream marriage collapsed, the tantalising pictures that have millions of fans praying for a new fairytale ending*

*




*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LOL The headline is funny with these pics cause it looks like she's trying to run away from him!


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> LOL The headline is funny with these pics cause it looks like she's trying to run away from him!


.  

not to me! she looks like she couldn’t keep her hands off him!


----------



## Swanky

If she didn't want kids before, I doubt she wants all his kids PLUS a crazy ex as his baggage.  Hopefully they're at a place in their lives where they've let go of the past and can be friends, I'm sure they'll love one another forever.


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> he wasn’t in the audience. He was backstage viewing her on a big monitor.



But why view her on a big screen instead of sitting in the audience? I think this whole thing is for entertainment purposes. Just to keep us regular folks engaged. In real life, I can't see them get back together, not after everything that's happened, and now add in an ex-wife and a crew of children involved. 

If she were my girlfriends, I'd advise her against him.


----------



## scarlet555

I’d be so sad for her if she went back to Brad after everything he did to her.  She would be so pathetic and he is no prize either.

Maybe she is just trying to be back on the news again...


----------



## pukasonqo

According to an australian trash (NW) rag they’ve got remarried in Hawaii


----------



## trigirl

Pretty dress but the nipples ruined it for me. I like Jennifer but wish she’d do something different with her hair.

And no to Brad Pitt. It’d be nice if they were friends but no way to getting back together.


----------



## pixiejenna

I agree with grande latte it comes off very staged. I don’t really see her wanting to go back to him after what she went through. And add in all the kids and a cray cray ex wife to the package isn’t really helping either lol. Knowing that cameras are everywhere and the fact that they’re both at the same show I feel like a “reunion” was somewhat expected from them. Maybe Jen came off extra friendly with him for that reason because it would be photographed and as way to rub Angie the wrong way. For all we know Brad wanted to be seen with her to piss Angie off as well, because it’s not like their on great terms either. I feel like anything that Brad can do to keep himself in the press world piss Angie off, he knows that she’s watching.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> But why view her on a big screen instead of sitting in the audience? I think this whole thing is for entertainment purposes. Just to keep us regular folks engaged. In real life, I can't see them get back together, not after everything that's happened, and now add in an ex-wife and a crew of children involved.
> 
> If she were my girlfriends, I'd advise her against him.





maybe their categories were close together and he hadn’t made it back to his seat yet - and didn’t want to miss what she was saying! It’s not that serious.

and as far as his kids - Angie won’t let him have any involvement with them!  When’s the last time you have seen him with one?


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> If she didn't want kids before, I doubt she wants all his kids PLUS a crazy ex as his baggage.  Hopefully they're at a place in their lives where they've let go of the past and can be friends, I'm sure they'll love one another forever.



since Angie continues to do whatever she can to keep him from them - they are a non factor right now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This was cute:


----------



## A1aGypsy

They are clearly milking this for award’s season, just like Gaga and Cooper did. If they “can’t keep their hands off each other” in April, then it’ll be interesting...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From the Daily Mail article I linked above:

Pitt, still one of the most handsome men in Hollywood, was among the guests celebrating Jennifer's 50th birthday at the Sunset Tower Hotel in Los Angeles last February. More recently, he attended her annual Christmas party, and was one of the last to leave. At the Golden Globes earlier this month she was seen clapping rather adoringly during his acceptance speech. They hung out at length at a private party afterwards.

And now, finally, comes a reunion in public — complete with hand-holding, delighted smiles and what seems to be a flirty eye-lock. Cue mayhem!

One well-placed source says it was no accident: 'The timing is absolutely right and both of them are happy to spark off the idea that they might get back together as it's a great poke in the eye for their exes.

'But more than that, you can see from the look on his face that he is in love with her. He's always been a softie and a serial monogamist.'

One friend says that 'nothing can be ruled out'.

But another reveals that Brad is — heartbreak! — currently dating other women. However, if he and Aniston reconnect, it would be the twist to end all twists in the blockbuster story of their romance.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-7909435/Could-Brad-Jen-sequel-look-love-soft-embrace.html


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> .
> 
> not to me! she looks like she couldn’t keep her hands off him!



To me, it looks like she's still madly in love with him after all these years. And in his presence (in the public), with the overwhelming emotions, her natural reaction is fight or flight. So she fled.


----------



## Swanky

bag-princess said:


> since Angie continues to do whatever she can to keep him from them - they are a non factor right now.


Not imo, that’s serious baggage lol
They’re connected to him for life.


----------



## imgg

Grande Latte said:


> To me, it looks like she's still madly in love with him after all these years. And in his presence (in the public), with the overwhelming emotions, her natural reaction is fight or flight. So she fled.


I think they both have feelings for each other, the way Brad grabbed her arm as she was leaving.  They probably won't go there, but its Hollywood, would make for some good press.


----------



## TC1

I think it's nice that they can get along. I don't understand people wanting them to be together. He did her so dirty. He's lucky she acknowledges him at all.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . . I don't see the lovey eyes that some see.  I see 2 adults that will love each other forever and have probably found peace with that past.


----------



## scarlet555

Cosmopolitan said:


> From the Daily Mail article I linked above:
> 
> Pitt, still one of the most handsome men in Hollywood, was among the guests celebrating Jennifer's 50th birthday at the Sunset Tower Hotel in Los Angeles last February. More recently, he attended her annual Christmas party, and was one of the last to leave. At the Golden Globes earlier this month she was seen clapping rather adoringly during his acceptance speech. They hung out at length at a private party afterwards.
> 
> And now, finally, comes a reunion in public — complete with hand-holding, delighted smiles and what seems to be a flirty eye-lock. Cue mayhem!
> 
> One well-placed source says it was no accident: 'The timing is absolutely right and both of them are happy to spark off the idea that they might get back together as it's a great poke in the eye for their exes.
> 
> 'But more than that, you can see from the look on his face that he is in love with her. He's always been a softie and a serial monogamist.'
> 
> One friend says that 'nothing can be ruled out'.
> 
> But another reveals that Brad is — heartbreak! — currently dating other women. However, if he and Aniston reconnect, it would be the twist to end all twists in the blockbuster story of their romance.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-7909435/Could-Brad-Jen-sequel-look-love-soft-embrace.html
> 
> View attachment 4645661
> View attachment 4645662
> View attachment 4645663
> View attachment 4645664



I don't know what's happened to me, I do NOT see him as handsome or good looking at all.  People compare him to Robert Redford, I still find Robert Redford good looking and handsome, Brad is half of his age and looks odd to me, like injection odd.  

I liked her dress, but her nipples seemed to distract from the beauty of it all.  Finally seeing her in something other than black... and the nipples had to ruin it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I'll own being a cynic - I see their meeting as a PR staged event that benefitted both of them. After the Golden Globes there was a lot of chatter about whether or not they talked to each other, so they agreed to give the people what they wanted. They staged a casual event that could appear to have "just happened".  The photos help them both to stand out as winners for the night since the coverage has to mention that it was back stage because they both won. And they get the benefit of people perceiving than an ex still finds each desirable and still has some degree of affection for the other. It's a win on all fronts PR wise ... other than the mentions that Jen didn't bother with anything to cover her nipples and really should have.


----------



## meluvs2shop

IMO she has forgiven and moved on. That doesn’t mean she has forgotten tho.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> Not imo, that’s serious baggage lol
> They’re connected to him for life.



true but hey are still a non factor in his life as long as they are underage and angie can control who they see and when.   and by the time they get to an age that they can decide themselves the damage will be done!   if he doesn't take her back and forth to court over it then he can be relatively drama free of it.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> IMO she has forgiven and moved on. That doesn’t mean she has forgotten tho.




true she will never forget - but that hasn't stopped people from getting back together again after a divorce.
as you said they move on and put it behind them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

How sad if true that Angie keeps her kids away from their dad

Back to JA since this is her thread after all. Lol
However, due to their triangle I guess we will always talk about all 3 in the same sentence.


----------



## Soniaa

Anyone else got the feeling that he was referencing whatever went down/is going on between him and angelina in his speech


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

LibbyRuth said:


> I'll own being a cynic - I see their meeting as a PR staged event that benefitted both of them. After the Golden Globes there was a lot of chatter about whether or not they talked to each other, so they agreed to give the people what they wanted. They staged a casual event that could appear to have "just happened".  The photos help them both to stand out as winners for the night since the coverage has to mention that it was back stage because they both won. And they get the benefit of people perceiving than an ex still finds each desirable and still has some degree of affection for the other. It's a win on all fronts PR wise ... other than the mentions that Jen didn't bother with anything to cover her nipples and really should have.



I thought that at first too but then realized it only would have worked if they knew they were both going to win ahead of time...do they know in advance at the SAG awards?


----------



## LibbyRuth

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I thought that at first too but then realized it only would have worked if they knew they were both going to win ahead of time...do they know in advance at the SAG awards?


They didn’t know for sure ahead of time. But they went into it knowing the amount of time between the awards, and knew they were both front runners.


----------



## Grande Latte

LibbyRuth said:


> I'll own being a cynic - I see their meeting as a PR staged event that benefitted both of them. After the Golden Globes there was a lot of chatter about whether or not they talked to each other, so they agreed to give the people what they wanted. They staged a casual event that could appear to have "just happened".  The photos help them both to stand out as winners for the night since the coverage has to mention that it was back stage because they both won. And they get the benefit of people perceiving than an ex still finds each desirable and still has some degree of affection for the other. It's a win on all fronts PR wise ... other than the mentions that Jen didn't bother with anything to cover her nipples and really should have.



Yes. I think they put on a show too. Except when the party is over, Jen goes back to being single and sitting at home waiting for the phone to ring. Meanwhile, Brad gets to date a million girls.

And I have always preferred Justin Thereaux.

My comment is not targeted at these two in particular, but just how unfair the sexes are in general.


----------



## scarlet555

Grande Latte said:


> Yes. I think they put on a show too. Except when the party is over, Jen goes back to being single and sitting at home waiting for the phone to ring. Meanwhile, Brad gets to date a million girls.
> 
> And I have always preferred Justin Thereaux.
> 
> My comment is not targeted at these two in particular, but just how unfair the sexes are in general.



In terms of good look, Justin Thereaux looks like he would age better, only time will tell, but I prefer his looks to Brad's.


----------



## limom

scarlet555 said:


> I don't know what's happened to me, I do NOT see him as handsome or good looking at all.  People compare him to Robert Redford, I still find Robert Redford good looking and handsome, Brad is half of his age and looks odd to me, like injection odd.
> 
> I liked her dress, but her nipples seemed to distract from the beauty of it all.  Finally seeing her in something other than black... and the nipples had to ruin it.





scarlet555 said:


> In terms of good look, Justin Thereaux looks like he would age better, only time will tell, but I prefer his looks to Brad's.


Blasphemy! 
Did  you both see once upon in Hollywood?
Dude’s body is banging and facially he looks as handsome as ever.


----------



## scarlet555

limom said:


> Blasphemy!
> Did  you both see once upon in Hollywood?
> Dude’s body is banging and facially he looks as handsome as ever.


Lol!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Blasphemy!
> Did  you both see once upon in Hollywood?
> Dude’s body is banging and facially he looks as handsome as ever.


I don't find Justin attractive at all


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I don't find Justin attractive at all


Me neither, his hipster’ persona turns me off completely.
In addition, he looks dirty. No thanks.


----------



## CeeJay

Make that three of us; Justin does ZERO for me ...


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> But why view her on a big screen instead of sitting in the audience? I think this whole thing is for entertainment purposes. Just to keep us regular folks engaged.


And stay in the news.  They're actors.  They're acting. And they know when the cameras are on them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Soniaa said:


> Anyone else got the feeling that he was referencing whatever went down/is going on between him and angelina in his speech



Didn’t Jen also reportedly leave him because all he did was drink and get high?


----------



## Soniaa

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Didn’t Jen also reportedly leave him because all he did was drink and get high?


Not sure. Might've been overshadowed by his scandal with angelina...it was all that media focused on and regarding her supposedly not wanting to have kids..


----------



## Bastetan

Does anyone know: will there be a 2 season of "The Morning Show"?


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> I don't find Justin attractive at all


I changed my mind after seeing him in the leftovers


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I changed my mind after seeing him in the leftovers



what was so appealing about Justin?


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Blasphemy!
> Did  you both see once upon in Hollywood?
> Dude’s body is banging and facially he looks as handsome as ever.


Lol!!!!  My kids and hubby are dying to watch this.  My hubby knows Brad Pitt.  But because my hubby is a DR.  he can't tell me why.  I did, however, get my hubby's partner very drunk one Christmas and he spilled the beans.  If you live in LA, there is so much gossip amongst us housewives.  It is actually kinda cute.  But if you ask any of us, we would never tell you how or why we know.  Another one of Jen's ex's lives in our neighborhood, Vince Vaughn.  As for Jenn, she is cool.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Lol!!!!  My kids and hubby are dying to watch this.  My hubby knows Brad Pitt.  But because my hubby is a DR.  he can't tell me why.  I did, however, get my hubby's partner very drunk one Christmas and he spilled the beans.  If you live in LA, there is so much gossip amongst us housewives.  It is actually kinda cute.  But if you ask any of us, we would never tell you how or why we know.  Another one of Jen's ex's lives in our neighborhood, Vince Vaughn.  As for Jenn, she is cool.


Now, what kind of a teasing post is it?


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Now, what kind of a teasing post is it?


Oops, maybe it is my second glass of wine that made me spill!  BTW, private message me, I will tell you EVERYTHING.  Well, I can't get my hubby and partner in trouble.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Oops, maybe it is my second glass of wine that made me spill!  BTW, private message me, I will tell you EVERYTHING.  Well, I can't get my hubby and partner in trouble.


Lol. No worry. I am up to my second Covid 19 martini.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Lol. No worry. I am up to my second Covid 19 martini.


Awesome!  I knew I loved you!  I tried to PM you but it did not go through. Divine intervention, maybe, because I SPILLLED!


----------



## Swanky

haute okole said:


> Lol!!!!  My kids and hubby are dying to watch this.  My hubby knows Brad Pitt.  But because my hubby is a DR.  he can't tell me why.  I did, however, get my hubby's partner very drunk one Christmas and he spilled the beans.  If you live in LA, there is so much gossip amongst us housewives.  It is actually kinda cute.  But if you ask any of us, we would never tell you how or why we know.  Another one of Jen's ex's lives in our neighborhood, Vince Vaughn.  As for Jenn, she is cool.



Ahhh, you must be a neighbor of one of my best friends!  Her kids go to school with VV's kids, she sees him a lot.


----------



## haute okole

He was very cool to one of my kids at the local tennis club.  He is a good guy in my book.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Awesome!  I knew I loved you!  I tried to PM you but it did not go through. Divine intervention, maybe, because I SPILLLED!



Oh well, Tristan....


----------



## Lounorada

haute okole said:


> Lol!!!!  My kids and hubby are dying to watch this.  My hubby knows Brad Pitt.  But because my hubby is a DR.  he can't tell me why.  I did, however, get my hubby's partner very drunk one Christmas and he spilled the beans.  If you live in LA, there is so much gossip amongst us housewives.  It is actually kinda cute.  But if you ask any of us, we would never tell you how or why we know.  Another one of Jen's ex's lives in our neighborhood, Vince Vaughn.  As for Jenn, she is cool.





haute okole said:


> Oops, maybe it is my second glass of wine that made me spill!  BTW, private message me, I will tell you EVERYTHING.  Well, I can't get my hubby and partner in trouble.


Oohhh, I would love to the know your info on Brad


----------



## bisbee

Me too...I always liked him.  And Once Upon a Time in Hollywood is really good...I highly recommend it!


----------



## haute okole

Lounorada said:


> Oohhh, I would love to the know your info on Brad


He would not tell me anything about Brad.  But my hubby's personal opinion, Jenn's hotter than Jolie.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> what was so appealing about Justin?


I'd only seen him in one movie - the comedy he was in with Jenn.  and on a talk show.  didn't find him appealing.  but in the leftovers he just seemed much more attractive to me.  it was a drama and he played a pretty regular guy - not a metrosexual (which is kinda how I perceived him IRL).  also he's got a pretty great body, tatts and all


----------



## Charles

sdkitty said:


> I'd only seen him in one movie - the comedy he was in with Jenn.  and on a talk show.  didn't find him appealing.  but in the leftovers he just seemed much more attractive to me.  it was a drama and he played a pretty regular guy - not a metrosexual (which is kinda how I perceived him IRL).  also he's got a pretty great body, tatts and all



I remember there was a scene where he was jogging in sweat pants and I was like, god lord!  Looked like he had a banana in his pants!


----------



## haute okole

Charles said:


> I remember there was a scene where he was jogging in sweat pants and I was like, god lord!  Looked like he had a banana in his pants!


Hahahaha!  Did you catch Brad in that Playgirl when he was still with Gwyneth?  Brad put a stop to it before they hit the streets, but a few were shipped to Hawaii and sold....


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> He would not tell me anything about Brad.  But my hubby's personal opinion, Jenn's hotter than Jolie.



it might be time for an ophthalmologist visit..


----------



## limom

Charles said:


> I remember there was a scene where he was jogging in sweat pants and I was like, god lord!  Looked like he had a banana in his pants!


. Any pics by any chance?


----------



## scarlet555

limom said:


> it might be time for an ophthalmologist visit..



LOL, you‘re killing me...


----------



## Bastetan

limom said:


> Me neither, his hipster’ persona turns me off completely.
> In addition, he looks dirty. No thanks.


He looks dirty. I feel like he's always drunk. He wears ugly clothes. Jen is an icon. She's sexy, she's smart, she's talented.


----------



## BlanchettFan

Bastetan said:


> He looks dirty. I feel like he's always drunk. He wears ugly clothes. Jen is an icon. She's sexy, she's smart, she's talented.



Yes, she is totally....it is very sad, that she and Brad Pit was getting divorced, they was such a sweet couple. She has fit better to Brad Pitt than Angelina Jolie, in my opinion.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I think Jen is adorable and she still looks amazing!


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> Hahahaha!  Did you catch Brad in that Playgirl when he was still with Gwyneth?  Brad put a stop to it before they hit the streets, but a few were shipped to Hawaii and sold....


jon hamm is another one like that


----------



## limom

Jennifer Aniston Hits Back at Criticism Over Her Decision to Cut Non-Vaccinated People Out of Her life
					

Jennifer Aniston elaborated on her decision to cut friends out of her life based on COVID vaccine status amid backlash




					people.com


----------



## wantitneedit

Interview with Jennifer Aniston and the Hollywood Reporter.  I enjoyed the interview and she looks fabulous in white!









						Jennifer Aniston Has No Regrets
					

The actress on tuning out the media madness ("Am I still having twins?"), the gut punch of the 'Friends' reunion and her journey to "own who I am, where I am and just how long I’ve f***ing been here."




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’ve always liked JA but I must admit Blair from Facts of Life could have easily played herself on the reunion show this week. JA looked good I guess but Blair stole the show especially considering she is in her late 50s I think.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Jennifer Aniston reveals fertility struggle and IVF journey: 'I don’t have anything to hide at this point'
					

Jennifer Aniston is opening up about her secret IVF journey.




					www.yahoo.com
				





Jennifer Aniston, posing in a Chanel micro bikini top, discusses her IVF journey in _Allure_ magazine. (Photo: Zoey Grossman/Allure)

Jennifer Aniston is opening up about her secret IVF journey.

The _Friends_ star, 53, has been plagued with tabloid pregnancy rumors throughout her time in the spotlight — and in a way unlike any other star. She's had to deny gossip and speculation about her body over and over, and then some more. Now she's revealing for the first time that amid all that public poking and prodding about something so personal, she had privately tried to get pregnant, but it wasn't successful.

In _Allure's _December cover story, the _Morning Show_ star, 53, said she feels "the best in who I am today, better than I ever did in my 20s or 30s even, or my mid-40s." She said that in her late 30s and 40s she went "through really hard s***, and if it wasn’t for going through that, I would’ve never become who I was meant to be." She said she has "gratitude for all those s***ty things. Otherwise, I would’ve been stuck being this person that was so fearful, so nervous, so unsure of who they were. And now, I don’t f***ing care."

It was then that the _Friends_ alum revealed, "I was trying to get pregnant. It was a challenging road for me, the baby-making road."

She doesn't give a timetable, but added, "All the years and years and years of speculation … It was really hard. I was going through IVF, drinking Chinese teas, you name it. I was throwing everything at it. I would’ve given anything if someone had said to me, 'Freeze your eggs. Do yourself a favor.' You just don’t think it. So here I am today. The ship has sailed."

Today, "I have zero regrets," she said. "I actually feel a little relief now because there is no more, ‘Can I? Maybe. Maybe. Maybe.' I don’t have to think about that anymore."

Perhaps the biggest kick in the face, she said, was the tabloid "narrative that I was just selfish. I just cared about my career," and that's why she wasn't getting pregnant. That was a tabloid thread while she was married to Brad Pitt, from 2000 to 2005, and was then resurrected when she was married to Justin Theroux, from 2015 to 2017.

"And God forbid a woman is successful and doesn’t have a child," she added. "And the reason my husband left me, why we broke up and ended our marriage, was because I wouldn’t give him a kid. It was absolute lies. I don’t have anything to hide at this point."

Aniston used many different approaches to handle tabloid pregnancy rumors, from joking about them to writing an op-ed for the _Huffington Post_ in 2016 slamming the media for its obsession with her being pregnant.

"I got so frustrated," she said, "Hence that op-ed I wrote. "I was like, ‘I’ve just got to write this because it’s so maddening and I’m not superhuman to the point where I can’t let it penetrate and hurt."

Aniston said she "spent so many years protecting my story about IVF. I’m so protective of these parts because I feel like there’s so little that I get to keep to myself. The [world] creates narratives that aren’t true, so I might as well tell the truth. I feel like I’m coming out of hibernation. I don’t have anything to hide."

The star said she has learned to take the "darker things that happen in our lives, the not-so-happy moments" and "find places to honor them because of what they have given to us … It’s toxic to have that resentment, that anger." She spoke about the growth she's gone through as a person, healing from her trauma, including wounds of childhood, growing in a fractured home with her a challenging relationship with her late mother.

"I have had to do personal work that was long overdue, parts of me that hadn’t healed from the time I was a little kid," she revealed. "I’m a very independent person. Intimacy has always been a little here [extending her hand an arm's length in front of her] I’ve realized you will always be working on stuff. I am a constant work in progress. Thank God. How uninteresting would life be if we all achieved enlightenment and that was it?"

But after going "through a period that was challenging," she has found herself "back into the light." And while she's single, she's open to a relationship with the right partner.

"I didn’t want to partner with someone until some of that work was done. It wouldn’t be fair," she told the outlet. While she'll "never say never" to a third marriage, "I don’t have any interest." However, "I’d love a relationship. Who knows? There are moments I want to just crawl up in a ball and say, ‘I need support.’ It would be wonderful to come home and fall into somebody’s arms and say, ‘That was a tough day.’”


----------



## LibbyRuth

She's done a magnificent job with her honest in this interview illustrating the damage we do insisting the marriage and babies are required to complete a woman.


----------



## V0N1B2

What did that mag do to her face? Have they photoshopped it? I can see she’s had her lips done, and it’s totally changed her face, but the cover still looks IDK, unnatural?. Is it just me?


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> What did that mag do to her face? Have they photoshopped it? I can see she’s had her lips done, and it’s totally changed her face, but the cover still looks IDK, unnatural?. Is it just me?



no it's not just you!


----------



## TC1

I also noticed her face looks totally different. I'm not sure why anyone would want to bring up things they kept a secret for so long with famous exes..but *shrug*
Just goes to show you things can be kept private if celebs really want them to. No Dr ever suggested she freeze her eggs? I know it's more common now..but I'm surprised it wasn't brought up to her and her husband as an option.

ETA- I'm not sure who recommended she "drink Chinese teas" for fertility. Perhaps she should have sought out more advice? This article is full of odd statements.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I also noticed her face looks totally different. I'm not sure why anyone would want to bring up things they kept a secret for so long with famous exes..but *shrug*
> Just goes to show you things can be kept private if celebs really want them to. No Dr ever suggested she freeze her eggs? I know it's more common now..but I'm surprised it wasn't brought up to her and her husband as an option.




i seriously doubt that none of her doctors suggested that - or any of her friends.  you can't make me believe that none of them brought up that option when clearly she was getting older and older.   as many times - as she said - the topic was brought up about her.  Nah!  i'm not buying it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel bad the ivf didn’t work for her.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> i seriously doubt that none of her doctors suggested that - or any of her friends.  you can't make me believe that none of them brought up that option when clearly she was getting older and older.   as many times - as she said - the topic was brought up about her.  Nah!  i'm not buying it.


I must be really dumb about women's reproductive issues because I don’t understand how you can be talking about fertility issues and doing IVF with what I assume is a credentialed medical doctor and freezing your own eggs never came up? I thought IVF was using your own eggs. Or maybe she didn’t have any, IDK. Personally, I never gave a flying fack about her, or any other celeb having children. I mean, okay you had a kid/didn’t have a kid/adopted/used a surrogate/you’re miraculously pregnant with twins at 48… big whoop. Why talk about your IVF struggle 5-10-15 years after it happened? And I’m bored of hearing about her and Brad. How old were some of you here when they got married in 2000? 
Those of us who never married and/or never had children know it’s okay. I’m glad she feels at peace with being rich, famous, beautiful and *gasp* unmarried at the moment. 
Why am I expecting her to be a guest on a podcast soon? 

Sorry, I’m ranting. I agree with most of what she said in the article, I do. I’m just tired of so many privileged women trying to make themselves feel better by telling us “I’m just like you - I struggled with fertility issues.” Yeah, no. You’re not really.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I assume she just started the whole process too late.


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> What did that mag do to her face? Have they photoshopped it? I can see she’s had her lips done, and it’s totally changed her face, but the cover still looks IDK, unnatural?. Is it just me?


I thought it was just an unattractive photo - she's been filling and freezing for quite a while now. 

Maybe it's the facial expression - trying to look comical, with her nipples covered with double Cs and all.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> What did that mag do to her face? Have they photoshopped it? I can see she’s had her lips done, and it’s totally changed her face, but the cover still looks IDK, unnatural?. Is it just me?


No, It's definitely not just you. There was video I scrolled past on Instagram earlier of her behind the scenes during the making of this photoshoot and her face looked very 'off', I thought they'd photoshop it to make improvements, but nope! Her face has looked different for a while now. I think she had something done to the mouth area but also fillers in her cheeks or something... it puzzles me every time I see pics of her in recent years


----------



## wantitneedit

The gofugyourself girls also thought it was a weird interview.


----------



## Kiradris

I'm not a fan of her styling for this interview, it's like they tried to make her an early 2000's J Lo.


----------



## Grande Latte

TC1 said:


> I also noticed her face looks totally different. I'm not sure why anyone would want to bring up things they kept a secret for so long with famous exes..but *shrug*
> Just goes to show you things can be kept private if celebs really want them to. No Dr ever suggested she freeze her eggs? I know it's more common now..but I'm surprised it wasn't brought up to her and her husband as an option.
> 
> ETA- I'm not sure who recommended she "drink Chinese teas" for fertility. Perhaps she should have sought out more advice? This article is full of odd statements.


This interview was just really weird. I read it a few times but still don't understand.

So JA tried IVF when she had a spouse, but did not decide to freeze her eggs all the years she was single? I don't understand. Any IVF doctor would have recommended a women to freeze for future use given how eggs deteriorate in quality over time with or without a husband.

And her girlfriends? She has SO many girlfriends. None of them brought up this topic?

I'm sorry IVF did not work for her. It doesn't always work even if you're young. But if one really wants to be a mother, there is a way. Look at Charlize. She never explained, she just became a mother. Same thing with Sandra Bullock. And many others.

PS: the photos look like she's trying to be JLo or Carla Bruni.


----------



## scarlet555

bag-princess said:


> i seriously doubt that none of her doctors suggested that - or any of her friends.  you can't make me believe that none of them brought up that option when clearly she was getting older and older.   as many times - as she said - the topic was brought up about her.  Nah!  i'm not buying it.


With all the rumors of her being pregnant, I AM surprised no one in her ‘goddess circle’ of friends suggested to freeze those eggs, it’s not like they were a bunch of teenagers.

Having kids is not necessary for anyone, obviously she wanted her own if she tried IVF, she doesn’t owe anyone any explanations… but kind of talking like someone who is kinda of clueless and around clueless people too.

Brad always wanted kids
She was married to him for for 5 years They dated for a year or two? she was married to her best friend (her words), didn’t want kids at the height of her fame, and NEVER once thought I’m going to freeze my eggs instead of going to Cabo?  Odd…


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## scarlet555

Grande Latte said:


> View attachment 5650541
> View attachment 5650542
> View attachment 5650543
> View attachment 5650544


Can’t honestly compare her to Carla Bruni
She looks like a deer in a headlight on that first picture 
Is that her real hair?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

scarlet555 said:


> Can’t honestly compare her to Carla Bruni
> She looks like a deer in a headlight on that first picture
> *Is that her real hair?*



no


----------



## White Orchid

Looks like extensions to me.


----------



## White Orchid

For someone who claims her nose job was for “medical reasons”…puh-lease!


----------



## LibbyRuth

The process of egg freezing was not as developed 20 years ago as it is now.  
Around that time, I had some serious medical issues which threatened my reproductive organs.  As I was preparing for surgery knowing I may have to have a complete hysterotomy, I talked to my doctor about the possibility of egg freezing.  I was advised against it for a number of reasons, one key on being the viability of the eggs at that time being very low.
To add to that, I have a couple of friends who went through IVF 10-15 years ago.  In both cases, some of the fertilized eggs were implanted, the rest frozen to come back later for a second child.  In both cases, when they went back to the frozen eggs for baby 2, none of the fertilized eggs were viable.  One of the friends accepted that one child was her fate and was grateful for it.  The other went through the process all over again in order to have a second child.
Based on those experiences, I believe Jen saying she was not told to freeze her eggs.  Can't judge old medicine on the advances of today.  If there's any lie there, I think it could be in the reflection that women of child baring age have choices now that weren't all that great when Jen was in their shoes.


----------



## mikimoto007

I'm kinda surprised by some of the views on here, which seem to be suggesting if she wanted children, she would have them -as though she's making this up.

Was freezing eggs really an option 20 years ago? New york times is telling me that egg freezing stopped being experimental in 2012, that puts Jen in her early 40s.....isn't egg freezing pointless at that stage? 

I think we always hear about the happy endings- the people who done IVF x number of times and it eventually worked. People don't typically share the sad stories, where they try everything and actually it doesnt work and you make piece with that. I can understand why she wanted to share her story now, presumably at a stage where she's made peace with it. 

The 'why didn't she try adoption' is so insensitive I don't even know where to start with that.


----------



## Grande Latte

Apple and Google gave their female employees the option to freeze since 2014. Which means the technology was *already mature years ahead*. Anistion is in a different stratosphere than the masses and have far more access to advanced medical technology. I'm just surprised she didn't do it earlier. Or known about it earlier as she stated herself in the interview.

I would never discourage women over 35 to stop trying because many women in their late 30s and 40s have children IVF or naturally. She stops only when she wants to. I'm not bashing her.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Jennifer Anniston was 45 in 2014.  It's recommended that women freeze eggs no later than age 35.  That would take us back to 2004 technology.  As I stated above from my personal experience - the technology was not there in 2004.  
I think doubting her story lends to the BS notion that  woman is not complete without having children. Step one in fighting for women's rights should be burning that belief in a blazing fire.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> *I must be really dumb about women's reproductive issues because I don’t understand how you can be talking about fertility issues and doing IVF with what I assume is a credentialed medical doctor and freezing your own eggs never came up?* I thought IVF was using your own eggs. Or maybe she didn’t have any, IDK. Personally, I never gave a flying fack about her, or any other celeb having children. I mean, okay you had a kid/didn’t have a kid/adopted/used a surrogate/you’re miraculously pregnant with twins at 48… big whoop. Why talk about your IVF struggle 5-10-15 years after it happened? And I’m bored of hearing about her and Brad. How old were some of you here when they got married in 2000?
> Those of us who never married and/or never had children know it’s okay. I’m glad she feels at peace with being rich, famous, beautiful and *gasp* unmarried at the moment.
> Why am I expecting her to be a guest on a podcast soon?
> 
> Sorry, I’m ranting. I agree with most of what she said in the article, I do. I’m just tired of so many privileged women trying to make themselves feel better by telling us “I’m just like you - I struggled with fertility issues.” Yeah, no. You’re not really.


----------



## mikimoto007

bag-princess said:


>




It was very far from standard procedure at the time. I would expect that is why it wasn't an option.


----------



## LavenderIce

Not everyone with vocal cords is, can, or wants to be an opera singer. Just like not everyone with a uterus is, can, or wants to be a mother.

JA does not owe anyone an explanation.


----------



## Stansy

She looks like an Olsen twin in the cover photo…

But I can totally relate whey everybody permanently looks at your tummy expecting a pregnancy „because you just got married and the husband got a bigger car“. This is super-annoying!


----------



## haute okole

Grande Latte said:


> Apple and Google gave their female employees the option to freeze since 2014. Which means the technology was *already mature years ahead*. Anistion is in a different stratosphere than the masses and have far more access to advanced medical technology. I'm just surprised she didn't do it earlier. Or known about it earlier as she stated herself in the interview.
> 
> I would never discourage women over 35 to stop trying because many women in their late 30s and 40s have children IVF or naturally. She stops only when she wants to. I'm not bashing her.


OMG, I do not know why people are doubting what Jen is saying.  I am married to one of her doctors.  She is not lying.  The technology at the time she was trying was not where it is today, END OF STORY.  BTW, Jen was married to Brad from 2000-2005 or something like that, a decade and a half before freezing eggs was a popular thing.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I also noticed her face looks totally different. I'm not sure why anyone would want to bring up things they kept a secret for so long with famous exes..but *shrug*
> Just goes to show you things can be kept private if celebs really want them to. No Dr ever suggested she freeze her eggs? I know it's more common now..but I'm surprised it wasn't brought up to her and her husband as an option.
> 
> ETA- I'm not sure who recommended she "drink Chinese teas" for fertility. Perhaps she should have sought out more advice? This article is full of odd statements.


and Allure seems like an odd choice to share this from


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Not everyone with vocal cords is, can, or wants to be an opera singer. Just like not everyone with a uterus is, can, or wants to be a mother.
> 
> JA does not owe anyone an explanation.


agree....I never thought there was anything wrong with her not having babies...but not I guess she is saying she did want them....and needs to explain so people will understand how hard it can be for some women?  I like her and if she feels this is a good idea so be it.  I don't care for that cover and what she seems to have done to her face


----------



## LittleStar88

Seems her reproductive life was a topic of general conversation attached to her name for a very long time. Seems perhaps she just wanted to address it publicly and put it to rest so she can move on with her life without the background conversations. I respect her willingness to share her private struggle (she didn’t have to). 

As for the cover, of all the looks possible she chose this outfit and of all the photos this one was the best? Her face does look a little different but maybe the camera just didn’t love her look this day. And we all know she has a smoking hot body, could probably have gotten the same message with something more flattering. It’s just a weird outfit and facial expression. Edgy isn’t her best look.


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Seems her reproductive life was a topic of general conversation attached to her name for a very long time. Seems perhaps she just wanted to address it publicly and put it to rest so she can move on with her life without the background conversations. I respect her willingness to share her private struggle (she didn’t have to).
> 
> As for the cover, of all the looks possible she chose this outfit and of all the photos this one was the best? Her face does look a little different but maybe the camera just didn’t love her look this day. And we all know she has a smoking hot body, could probably have gotten the same message with something more flattering. It’s just a weird outfit and facial expression. Edgy isn’t her best look.


right
she is usually so tasteful....IDK whose idea this was but it's not flattering IMO


----------



## prettyprincess

haute okole said:


> OMG, I do not know why people are doubting what Jen is saying.  *I am married to one of her doctors.*  She is not lying.  The technology at the time she was trying was not where it is today, END OF STORY.  BTW, Jen was married to Brad from 2000-2005 or something like that, a decade and a half before freezing eggs was a popular thing.


Are you really married to one of her doctors or are you joking? 
Sorry, I’m a little slow today lol.


----------



## haute okole

prettyprincess said:


> Are you really married to one of her doctors or are you joking?
> Sorry, I’m a little slow today lol.


Not joking, she was a patient during the time in question.  She is no longer his patient.


----------



## CobaltBlu

V0N1B2 said:


> What did that mag do to her face? Have they photoshopped it? I can see she’s had her lips done, and it’s totally changed her face, but the cover still looks IDK, unnatural?. Is it just me?


no its not... she looks like a younger hotter wendy williams or something.


----------



## prettyprincess

haute okole said:


> Not joking, she was a patient during the time in question.  She is no longer his patient.


Oh wow. The whole revelation is sad. Can’t imagine how that time must’ve felt for her, especially bc the narrative was that she “wouldn’t” give Brad children. Then Angelina calling the paps so the whole world could see Brad with his new family.


----------



## prettyprincess

mikimoto007 said:


> I'm kinda surprised by some of the views on here, which seem to be suggesting if she wanted children, she would have them -as though she's making this up.
> 
> Was freezing eggs really an option 20 years ago? New york times is telling me that egg freezing stopped being experimental in 2012, that puts Jen in her early 40s.....*isn't egg freezing pointless at that stage?*
> 
> I think we always hear about the happy endings- the people who done IVF x number of times and it eventually worked. People don't typically share the sad stories, where they try everything and actually it doesnt work and you make piece with that. I can understand why she wanted to share her story now, presumably at a stage where she's made peace with it.
> 
> The 'why didn't she try adoption' is so insensitive I don't even know where to start with that.


It’s not pointless if you still have eggs. The quality and quantity obviously decline as women age, and obviously it’s better to do it younger, but you still can in your 40s. She may not have had enough eggs or she didn’t respond to the treatments. 

And BTW, as men age the quality of their sperm declines as well.


----------



## LibbyRuth

prettyprincess said:


> It’s not pointless if you still have eggs. The quality and quantity obviously decline as women age, and obviously it’s better to do it younger, but you still can in your 40s. She may not have had enough eggs or she didn’t respond to the treatments.
> 
> And BTW, as men age the quality of their sperm declines as well.


Without a time machine, it's pointless.  Cannot apply 2022 medicine to 2004.


----------



## sdkitty

I thought she was happy without children.  sorry to learn she tried so hard and didn't suceed.


----------



## sdkitty

another pic that looks off...came though on People or something....maybe this is a no-makeup look


----------



## prettyprincess

LibbyRuth said:


> Without a time machine, it's pointless.  Cannot apply 2022 medicine to 2004.


No, of course not. I’m just speaking in general terms that today a woman in her 40s CAN freeze her eggs.


----------



## scarlet555

She looks alright here…same extensions


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it's better if she doesn't look into the camera. Perhaps pose for the camera then gaze away. Have the staff distract her. Otherwise she always has that "deer in the headlights" look. I don't think she's very comfortable in photo sessions. She's more private.


----------



## Grande Latte

haute okole said:


> OMG, I do not know why people are doubting what Jen is saying.  I am married to one of her doctors.  She is not lying.  The technology at the time she was trying was not where it is today, END OF STORY.  BTW, Jen was married to Brad from 2000-2005 or something like that, a decade and a half before freezing eggs was a popular thing.


Is your husband OB/GYN or fertility specialist during her Brad Pitt days? 

Angie sort of came out of nowhere and he fell head over heels for Angie. It had nothing to do with children.


----------



## haute okole

Grande Latte said:


> Is your husband OB/GYN or fertility specialist during her Brad Pitt days?
> 
> Angie sort of came out of nowhere and he fell head over heels for Angie. It had nothing to do with children.


No.  My hubby would literally move out if he knew I even said anything.  Me and my big mouth.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> No.  My hubby would literally move out if he knew I even said anything.  Me and my big mouth.


Your secret is safe with us


----------



## kcf68

prettyprincess said:


> No, of course not. I’m just speaking in general terms that today a woman in her 40s CAN freeze her eggs.


Yes, they can provided the eggs are viable.   I have several friends in their 40's that had their eggs genetically tested and only maybe 1-2 eggs were viable but were too fragile to make it to the ivf stage.


----------



## Swanky

I don’t think it’s cool to speak about a spouses private medical or legal experiences of celebs or anyone… JMO 

I think she looks great albeit edited, she works at keeping fit and seems relative down to earth compared to lots of celebs. 
I’m not a “fan” but I like her vibe; she has girlfriends, is friendly with her exes, seems to have a good work ethic… she seems likable to me.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Grande Latte said:


> Is your husband OB/GYN or fertility specialist during her Brad Pitt days?
> 
> Angie sort of came out of nowhere and he fell head over heels for Angie. It had nothing to do with children.


But the story (rumors) at the time was that Pitt wanted kids and Aniston didn’t so his falling for Jolie was tied into her image as a mother


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> No.  My hubby would literally move out if he knew I even said anything.  Me and my big mouth.


I was think about the patient confidentiality but of course you didn't say your name or your husband's


----------



## sdkitty

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> But the story (rumors) at the time was that Pitt wanted kids and Aniston didn’t so his falling for Jolie was tied into her image as a mother


I think just based on how they looked together when they made that Mr & Mrs Smith movie, there was probably a strong physical attraction.  they were stunning together.  then he was probably impressed with her adoptions of the kids and her humanitarian work.  Of course as much as I'd like to know him personally, I don't   So this is just what I perceive.


----------



## Annawakes

I like her.  I don’t like that cover photo.  I wish people who are over a certain age would just act like it….instead of trying to look like they’re in their 20s.  The only message I get from that picture is “I’m hot” and I think she has more to her as a person than just “I’m hot.”  

I have no opinion on what her face looks like.  She looks how she wants to look.  But it’s so odd to me that she would do that photo when what she’s trying to say is so serious and personal.


----------



## sdkitty

Annawakes said:


> I like her.  I don’t like that cover photo.  I wish people who are over a certain age would just act like it….instead of trying to look like they’re in their 20s.  The only message I get from that picture is “I’m hot” and I think she has more to her as a person than just “I’m hot.”
> 
> I have no opinion on what her face looks like.  She looks how she wants to look.  But it’s so odd to me that she would do that photo when what she’s trying to say is so serious and personal.


even age aside, that cover just cheapens her IMO

same with this image of nicole kidman...these are powerful women.  they don't need some photographer or magazine editor talking them into things that aren't flattering


----------



## scarlet555

I don’t know if I believe in age appropriate dressing… when should you stop wearing bikinis? Miniskirts?  Carrying pink purses?


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> I don’t know if I believe in age appropriate dressing… when should you stop wearing bikinis? Miniskirts?  Carrying pink purses?


when you look like and S&M person? or when you look like a grown woman posing as a little girl?


----------



## TC1

LavenderIce said:


> Not everyone with vocal cords is, can, or wants to be an opera singer. Just like not everyone with a uterus is, can, or wants to be a mother.
> 
> JA does not owe anyone an explanation.


She doesn't owe anyone an explanation, correct. Yet here she is talking about her past in an article that is all over the place. I had a lot of respect for the fact that she kept certain things private. Bringing this up nearly what (20?) years later is odd to me and attention seeking.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> She doesn't owe anyone an explanation, correct. Yet here she is talking about her past in an article that is all over the place. I had a lot of respect for the fact that she kept certain things private. Bringing this up nearly what (20?) years later is odd to me and attention seeking.


a lot of stuff people publicly disclose seems unnecessary to me.  Like saying they are bisexual.  but I guess it beats being closeted and they feel they are supporting "regular people" with the same issues.


----------



## Jayne1

Annawakes said:


> I have no opinion on what her face looks like.  She looks how she wants to look.  But it’s so odd to me that she would do that photo when what she’s trying to say is so serious and personal.


She often talks about the objectification of women and then poses half naked on magazine covers.


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> I don’t think it’s cool to speak about a spouses private medical or legal experiences of celebs or anyone… JMO
> 
> I think she looks great albeit edited, she works at keeping fit and seems relative down to earth compared to lots of celebs.
> I’m not a “fan” but I like her vibe; she has girlfriends, is friendly with her exes, seems to have a good work ethic… she seems likable to me.


I did not speak of my husband’s interaction with her in anyway.  I have met Jenn personally and was just taken aback by the level of skepticism for another woman’s pain and experience on this thread.  I do not get it.  I did not know her well and it has been years, but I just don’t know how strangers to her can be so unkind.


----------



## charlottawill

TC1 said:


> She doesn't owe anyone an explanation, correct. Yet here she is talking about her past in an article that is all over the place. I had a lot of respect for the fact that she kept certain things private. Bringing this up nearly what (20?) years later is odd to me and attention seeking.


I don't believe it was attention seeking. Maybe she just wanted set the record straight and remind women that you can have a fulfilling and rewarding life without being a mother, whether it is by choice or not. I can't imagine the constant tabloid scrutiny regarding the status of your uterus along with a never-ending barrage of other falsehoods about yourself. It must be incredibly difficult to keep quiet for years about things you know are not true.


----------



## bag-princess

charlottawill said:


> I don't believe it was attention seeking. Maybe she just wanted set the record straight and remind women that you can have a fulfilling and rewarding life without being a mother, whether it is by choice or not. I can't imagine the constant tabloid scrutiny regarding the status of your uterus along with a never-ending barrage of other falsehoods about yourself.* It must be incredibly difficult to keep quiet for years about things you know are not true.*




and yet she managed to do it very well.   now she is a little chatter-box!


----------



## charlottawill

scarlet555 said:


> I don’t know if I believe in age appropriate dressing… when should you stop wearing bikinis? Miniskirts?  Carrying pink purses?


I wouldn't call it age appropriate so much as wearing what works for you and your personal style. Something that might look terrible on one 40 yr. old might look great on another 60 yr. old. I'm over 60 and will never wear a bikini or miniskirt again, but I've seen women my age who look great in them. And I think you can carry a pink purse at any age.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Imo, the long hair extensions, the skimpy outfit, the constant over-sharing [article from 2021, https://www.today.com/popculture/jennifer-aniston-speculation-about-not-having-kids-t242521], she has been singing this same victim song for years. It really is time to stop move on.


----------



## fashion16

scarlet555 said:


> I don’t know if I believe in age appropriate dressing… when should you stop wearing bikinis? Miniskirts?  Carrying pink purses?


I do think she looks like she is trying too hard but that is more about the energy she is giving off. 

I don’t believe in rules around dressing, especially for age. Maybe it is self serving because I want to wear what I feel good in regardless of social pressures or expectations.


----------



## mikimoto007

TC1 said:


> She doesn't owe anyone an explanation, correct. Yet here she is talking about her past in an article that is all over the place. I had a lot of respect for the fact that she kept certain things private. Bringing this up nearly what (20?) years later is odd to me and attention seeking.



How did it seem all over the place?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

haute okole said:


> I did not speak of my husband’s interaction with her in anyway.  I have met Jenn personally and was just taken aback by the level of skepticism for another woman’s pain and experience on this thread.  I do not get it.  I did not know her well and it has been years, but I just don’t know how strangers to her can be so unkind.


I agree   

PS If you think these comments are unkind please do NOT venture into another thread in this forum (hint it rhymes with Mints Larry...)


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> I did not speak of my husband’s interaction with her in anyway.  I have met Jenn personally and was just taken aback by the level of skepticism for another woman’s pain and experience on this thread.  I do not get it.  I did not know her well and it has been years, but I just don’t know how strangers to her can be so unkind.


glad to hear positive things from somone who knows or has met her...she seems like she would be nice - and fun


----------



## Swanky

haute okole said:


> I did not speak of my husband’s interaction with her in anyway.  I have met Jenn personally and was just taken aback by the level of skepticism for another woman’s pain and experience on this thread.  I do not get it.  I did not know her well and it has been years, but I just don’t know how strangers to her can be so unkind.


You wrote "I am married to one of her doctors. She is not lying."
It's just my personal opinion that doctors, attorneys, etc. . . that have private info, shouldn't share it; you wouldn't know "she's not lying" if he hadn't shared that with you, and again, it's just *my* own personal opinion that it should not be shared. 

I shared that I like her, I don't like women being incessantly badgered about their fertility choices.  She's sharing what she chooses to now, good for her, there's no right time to share... all up to her!  I had fertility issues as well and it can be excruciating, I feel for her and everyone that's had to deal with it.


----------



## Grande Latte

haute okole said:


> I did not speak of my husband’s interaction with her in anyway.  I have met Jenn personally and was just taken aback by the level of skepticism for another woman’s pain and experience on this thread.  I do not get it.  I did not know her well and it has been years, but I just don’t know how strangers to her can be so unkind.


You are the one whose spouse worked with Jennifer Aniston. Doctor/ Patient privilege should be respected. 

When was I ever cruel to Aniston's pain and suffering? I never questioned her IVF journey. In fact, I suspected it for a very long time. I'm just surprised she never froze her eggs between the time she divorced Pitt in 2005 and married Thereaux in 2015. Even she said so in her interview "why didn't any one tell me". Implying that technology was feasible/ available to her at some later juncture during that time. As a super celebrity, she does have better medical access than the average folks. She is privileged.

Janet Jackson and Naomi Campbell are two celebs in their 50s who recently had baby news. I don't know about what they went through. But they are in the same age group. And I wish everyone well.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Grande Latte said:


> You are the one whose spouse worked with Jennifer Aniston. Doctor/ Patient privilege should be respected.
> 
> When was I ever cruel to Aniston's pain and suffering? I never questioned her IVF journey. In fact, I suspected it for a very long time. I'm just surprised she never froze her eggs between the time she divorced Pitt in 2005 and married Thereaux in 2015. Even she said so in her interview "why didn't any one tell me". Implying that technology was feasible/ available to her at some later juncture during that time. *As a super celebrity, she does have better medical access than the average folks. She is privileged.*
> 
> Janet Jackson and Naomi Campbell are two celebs in their 50s who recently had baby news. I don't know about what they went through. But they are in the same age group. And I wish everyone well.


Which is why I have a difficult time believing she needed someone to tell her.   Many magazine articles and news shows have discussed this topic over the years - does she not read? watch the news?  It’s one thing if the treatments did not work for her. It is another thing to claim _“no one told me”_.   Yes, I am skeptical.


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> You wrote "I am married to one of her doctors. She is not lying."
> It's just my personal opinion that doctors, attorneys, etc. . . that have private info, shouldn't share it; you wouldn't know "she's not lying" if he hadn't shared that with you, and again, it's just *my* own personal opinion that it should not be shared.
> 
> I shared that I like her, I don't like women being incessantly badgered about their fertility choices.  She's sharing what she chooses to now, good for her, there's no right time to share... all up to her!  I had fertility issues as well and it can be excruciating, I feel for her and everyone that's had to deal with it.


@Grande Latte I just told you that the information about Jenn I did not get from my husband.  He would never share private information that he learned as a professional with me.  However, I had a separate relationship with her and a couple of her of goddesses.  You can misinterpret my words and be offended all you want, and I have tried to clarify.  What galls me is that women are tearing down another woman, and my sticking up for someone I am familiar with is what bothers you.

BTW, I am an attorney and am well aware of legal privileges and HIPAA laws, none of which I or my husband violated.  And at this point, her fertility issues are NO LONGER PRIVATE.


----------



## Swanky

haute okole said:


> I just told you that the information about Jenn I did not get from my husband.  He would never share private information that he learned as a professional with me.  However, I had a separate relationship with her and a couple of her of goddesses.  You can misinterpret my words and be offended all you want, and I have tried to clarify.



Not sure how I misinterpreted, you specifically stated that your DH is her doc and she's not lying, I simply took your words at face value 
Anyway, just stated my opinion on it, no biggie.


----------



## Grande Latte

haute okole said:


> @Grande Latte I just told you that the information about Jenn I did not get from my husband.  He would never share private information that he learned as a professional with me.  However, I had a separate relationship with her and a couple of her of goddesses.  You can misinterpret my words and be offended all you want, and I have tried to clarify.  _*What galls me is that women are tearing down another woman*_, and my sticking up for someone I am familiar with is what bothers you.
> 
> BTW, I am an attorney and am well aware of legal privileges and HIPAA laws, none of which I or my husband violated.  And at this point, her fertility issues are NO LONGER PRIVATE.


You spoke about something you shouldn't even mention. Then you deflect by saying others are cruel to Jennifer Aniston- creating blame elsewhere.

You're suggesting I'm a woman who tears down another woman is simply unfounded.
You're the one twisting words around. I simply had a question about what happened between 2005 to 2015. No big deal. No one has to answer. I really don't care at this point.

I mean seriously. I take no offense. *Get off my back.*
But I was Team Aniston from day one and have always wished her well.


----------



## haute okole

Grande Latte said:


> You spoke about something you shouldn't even mention. Then you deflect by saying others are cruel to Jennifer Aniston- creating blame elsewhere.
> 
> You're suggesting I'm a woman who tears down another woman is simply unfounded.
> You're the one twisting words around. I simply had a question about what happened between 2005 to 2015. No big deal. No one has to answer. I really don't care at this point.
> 
> I mean seriously. I take no offense. *Get off my back.*
> But I was Team Aniston from day one and have always wished her well.


Lol, I guess you are an authority on legal privileges and Hippaa laws in California.  I don’t mean to be on your back. But you make it so darn easy with your foolish commentary. Sorry, I have opinions too.  I too am Team Aniston And I wish other women would just give other really cool women a break.  Sad sad commentary about girls not being a girls‘ girl.


----------



## Grande Latte

haute okole said:


> *Lol, I guess you are an authority on legal privileges and Hippaa laws in California.  I don’t mean to be on your back. But you make it so darn easy with your foolish commentary. *Sorry, I have opinions too.  I too am Team Aniston And I wish other women would just give other really cool women a break.  Sad sad commentary about girls not being a girls‘ girl.


God bless you.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> and yet she managed to do it very well.   now she is a little chatter-box!


We did kinda forget about it until she brought it back up again.


----------



## scarlet555

Jayne1 said:


> We did kinda forget about it until she brought it back up again.


she don’t let you forget, does she?  Lol
I mean, she just blurted it out of the blue, did anyone even ask her?  It’s a tad attention seeking, I suppose she is promoting something- hair vitamin, healthy hair shampoo products or a movie/ TV ?
Gotta do what works.


----------



## Kiradris

I personally thought the Chinese tea comment was a little weird...kind of came off like a Goop-reading, very out of touch rich white lady, like "Oh, you know those exotic Chinese with their magical herbs and teas."


----------



## Swanky

Kiradris said:


> I personally thought the Chinese tea comment was a little weird...kind of came off like a Goop-reading, very out of touch rich white lady, like "Oh, you know those exotic Chinese with their magical herbs and teas."


I didn’t read the article, skimmed a small bit! 
But I took that tea comment as she tried everything, like most of us do including old wives tales  of drinking teas and things. Much like trying things to induce labor or to produce milk etc…


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kiradris said:


> I personally thought the Chinese tea comment was a little weird...kind of came off like a Goop-reading, very out of touch rich white lady, like "Oh, you know those exotic Chinese with their magical herbs and teas."



almost as bad as saying 'Ive tried *chai* *tea*' lmao


----------



## papertiger

Kiradris said:


> I personally thought the Chinese tea comment was a little weird...kind of came off like a Goop-reading, very out of touch rich white lady, like "Oh, you know those exotic Chinese with their magical herbs and teas."



Just smacks of the usual LA-crap talk to me, nothing to do with race or income


----------



## Grande Latte

There is a Chinese medicine tea that helps you regulate your period, helps your periods feel less painful,...etc. But there isn't a tea that I know of which can promote fertility. Most Chinese medicine focuses on "conditioning" the patient, and allowing time to work its way to health. 

In terms of fertility. You have to go western medicine. No choice. But she wanted to convey, she tried everything. We get that.


----------



## papertiger

sdkitty said:


> even age aside, that cover just cheapens her IMO
> 
> same with this image of nicole kidman...these are powerful women.  they don't need some photographer or magazine editor talking them into things that aren't flattering





scarlet555 said:


> I don’t know if I believe in age appropriate dressing… when should you stop wearing bikinis? Miniskirts?  Carrying pink purses?



Didn't like JA's styling in the pics (or NKs) but I have a hard time believing someone could talk these Hollywood actors into doing anything they're not comfortable with. They understand they are brands, they have teams of advisors and the only reason for doing anything is to market or repackage to a) get their next deal or b) have a product coming out..

It's basically an advert exclaiming they still have a 'body' and are lead (not character) actresses. Plus, guaranteed to get people talking - like us now.


----------



## Grande Latte

papertiger said:


> Didn't like JA's styling in the pics (or NKs) but I have a hard time believing someone could talk these Hollywood actors into doing anything they're not comfortable with. They understand they are brands, they have teams of advisors and the only reason for doing anything is to market or repackage to a) get their next deal or b) have a product coming out..
> 
> It's basically an advert exclaiming they still have a 'body' and are lead (not character) actresses. Plus, guaranteed to get people talking - like us now.


Yeah, so far pretty tepid response on here. On Instagram, her interview was so yesterday.


----------



## sdkitty

papertiger said:


> Didn't like JA's styling in the pics (or NKs) but I have a hard time believing someone could talk these Hollywood actors into doing anything they're not comfortable with. They understand they are brands, they have teams of advisors and the only reason for doing anything is to market or repackage to a) get their next deal or b) have a product coming out..
> 
> It's basically an advert exclaiming they still have a 'body' and are lead (not character) actresses. Plus, guaranteed to get people talking - like us now.


I'm sure no one forced these two to dresss up and look like fools.  I'm thinking it wasn't specifically their idea and they went along with it, which IMO was not good judgment.  No one (esp in Hollywood) wants to be old but this is not the answer.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> @Grande Latte I just told you that the information about Jenn I did not get from my husband.  He would never share private information that he learned as a professional with me.  However, I had a separate relationship with her and a couple of her of goddesses.  You can misinterpret my words and be offended all you want, and I have tried to clarify.  What galls me is that women are tearing down another woman, and my sticking up for someone I am familiar with is what bothers you.
> 
> BTW, I am an attorney and am well aware of legal privileges and HIPAA laws, none of which I or my husband violated.  And at this point, her fertility issues are NO LONGER PRIVATE.


Huh?
I like your font but I am getting confused, you got the info from her and/or her friends?
So why would Hipaa even be a part of the convo?
As far as Jenn, her body is spectacular. She should do more movies like Friends with money, she was terrific in it.
Also, I think that she was ambivalent all along about having children but she felt societal pressures to comply.
Anyways, If she wants children, she has option especially with her financial means.
Who is her PR right now? They suck, imho.
So sick of the poor Jenn narrative. She deserves better at her age, JMO.


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Huh?
> I like your font but I am getting confused, you got the info from her and/or her friends?
> So why would Hipaa even be a part of the convo?
> As far as Jenn, her body is spectacular. She should do more movies like Friends with money, she was terrific in it.
> Also, I think that she was ambivalent all along about having children but she felt societal pressures to comply.
> Anyways, If she wants children, she has option especially with her financial means.
> Who is her PR right now? They suck, imho.
> So sick of the poor Jenn narrative. She deserves better at her age, JMO.


Ugh, exactly, Swanky and Latte brought up privileges and Hippa, not me.  My making reference to her being my hubby’s patient was my way of saying I know or knew her.  LA is a small town.  I will say, I am not and have never been a huge fan of Brad, especially after he did that magazine spread with Angie with all those blonde kids right after leaving Jenn for Angie.  Brad and Jenn divorced in 2005, this W magazine interview is from 7/2005!


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Ugh, exactly, Swanky and Latte brought up privileges and Hippa, not me.  My making reference to her being my hubby’s patient was my way of saying I know or knew her.  LA is a small town.


gotcha.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I don’t think the IVF and the freezing discussions happened at the same time.

I think that she was at her peak and didn’t want to have children right away. Then, later, when she did, her eggs weren’t viable and IVF didn’t work or wasn’t an option. Everyone always wants to tell you it’s easy. But it isn’t. Not for everyone. And especially not for everyone after a certain age. So, she was saying - “wish someone had told me back then, when I thought I had all the time in the world, to freeze my eggs.”

Anyway, she got a crap ride in the press. They were on baby watch with her for about thirty years. Every time she ate a burrito, there was a story about a baby bump. It’s gross. She has every right to be annoyed. Why is it that the press and fans want to speculatr about women’s fertility constantly? Why is that ok? Men don’t get subjected to that.


----------



## Grande Latte

haute okole said:


> OMG, I do not know why people are doubting what Jen is saying.  I* am married to one of her doctors.  She is not lying. * The technology at the time she was trying was not where it is today, END OF STORY.  BTW, Jen was married to Brad from 2000-2005 or something like that, a decade and a half before freezing eggs was a popular thing.





haute okole said:


> *Not joking, she was a patient during the time in question.  She is no longer his patient.*





haute okole said:


> *No.  My hubby would literally move out if he knew I even said anything.  Me and my big mouth.*





haute okole said:


> I did not speak of my husband’s interaction with her in anyway.  I have met Jenn personally and was just taken aback by the level of skepticism for another woman’s pain and experience on this thread.  I do not get it.  I did not know her well and it has been years, but I just don’t know how strangers to her can be so unkind.





haute okole said:


> @Grande Latte I just told you that the information about Jenn I did not get from my husband.  He would never share private information that he learned as a professional with me.  However, I had a separate relationship with her and a couple of her of goddesses.  You can misinterpret my words and be offended all you want, and I have tried to clarify.  What galls me is that women are tearing down another woman, and my sticking up for someone I am familiar with is what bothers you.
> 
> *BTW, I am an attorney and am well aware of legal privileges and HIPAA laws, none of which I or my husband violated.  And at this point, her fertility issues are NO LONGER PRIVATE.*





haute okole said:


> *Lol, I guess you are an authority on legal privileges and Hippaa laws in California.  I don’t mean to be on your back. But you make it so darn easy with your foolish commentary. *Sorry, I have opinions too.  I too am Team Aniston And I wish other women would just give other really cool women a break.  Sad sad commentary about girls not being a girls‘ girl.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Ugh, exactly, Swanky and Latte brought up privileges and Hippa, not me.  My making reference to her being my hubby’s patient was my way of saying I know or knew her.  LA is a small town.  I will say, I am not and have never been a huge fan of Brad, especially after he did that magazine spread with Angie with all those blonde kids right after leaving Jenn for Angie.  Brad and Jenn divorced in 2005, this W magazine interview is from 7/2005!
> 
> View attachment 5651945


Brad is fine as hell. But he used both women in his career.
Boring and an addict to boots.
And yes, he can get it at any time for a night. Damn that man is fine, fine, fine.
On the positive, Brad and Angie created beautiful and smart offsprings. 
Angie does not look too bad lately, all that rose did her good.


----------



## Swanky

haute okole said:


> Ugh, exactly, Swanky and Latte brought up privileges and Hippa, not me.  My making reference to her being my hubby’s patient was my way of saying I know or knew her.  LA is a small town.  I will say, I am not and have never been a huge fan of Brad, especially after he did that magazine spread with Angie with all those blonde kids right after leaving Jenn for Angie.  Brad and Jenn divorced in 2005, this W magazine interview is from 7/2005!
> 
> View attachment 5651945



Not really what happened lol
I never once mentioned privileges, mostly just ethics, my opinion is she deserves privacy unless she chooses to share. We all do imo.  
Just to clarify.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Brad is fine as hell. But he used both women in his career.
> Boring and an addict to boots.
> And yes, he can get it at any time for a night. Damn that man is fine, fine, fine.
> On the positive, Brad and Angie created beautiful and smart offsprings.
> Angie does not look too bad lately, all that rose did her good.


Geena Davis was interviewed on some show recently.  she was talking about Thelma and Louise.  she said the brought in four men to read with her for the part Brad got.  The were all good looking and good actors but Brad blew here away with his charisma.


----------



## haute okole

Swanky said:


> Not really what happened lol
> I never once mentioned privileges, mostly just ethics, my opinion is she deserves privacy unless she chooses to share. We all do imo.
> Just to clarify.


Lol, isn’t that what she is doing, she is sharing and I just don’t quite understand the skeptism and ridicule from literal strangers and women.  I am just saddened by it.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> Geena Davis was interviewed on some show recently.  she was talking about Thelma and Louise.  she said the brought in four men to read with her for the part Brad got.  The were all good looking and good actors but Brad blew here away with his charisma.


I heard that interview too. Brad was really the new Redford.
No offense to the other dudes but no. 
He was spectacular in Once upon a time in Hollywood. He put de Caprio to shame.









						Geena Davis chose Brad Pitt for ‘Thelma & Louise’ role over these three actors
					

The Oscar-winning actress revealed why she chose Pitt over three other famous finalists for his “Thelma & Louise” role.




					nypost.com


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Lol, isn’t that what she is doing, she is sharing and I just don’t quite understand the skeptism and ridicule from literal strangers and women.  I am just saddened by it.


She does not come accross as authentic and her story makes little sense. That is why she is getting push backs. 
She is too mature and perceived as smarter for the narrative presented, imho. 
Does she have a project coming out?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I heard that interview too. Brad was really the new Redford.
> No offense to the other dudes but no.
> He was spectacular in Once upon a time in Hollywood. He put de Caprio to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geena Davis chose Brad Pitt for ‘Thelma & Louise’ role over these three actors
> 
> 
> The Oscar-winning actress revealed why she chose Pitt over three other famous finalists for his “Thelma & Louise” role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


and how about one of his first - A River Runs Through It


----------



## Swanky

haute okole said:


> Lol, isn’t that what she is doing, she is sharing and I just don’t quite understand the skeptism and ridicule from literal strangers and women.  I am just saddened by it.



Okayyyyy lol, I’m doing none of that… *shrugs*


----------



## limom

You rang?


----------



## mikimoto007

limom said:


> She does not come accross as authentic and her story makes little sense. That is why she is getting push backs.
> She is too mature and perceived as smarter for the narrative presented, imho.
> Does she have a project coming out?



But what about it doesn't make sense? She tried IVF, it didn't work, she tried a few things, it didn't work, she doesn't have children.....what about that doesn't make sense?


----------



## limom

mikimoto007 said:


> But what about it doesn't make sense? She tried IVF, it didn't work, she tried a few things, it didn't work, she doesn't have children.....what about that doesn't make sense?



The timing. If she wanted kids with any of her partners, the technology was available at the time.
With her means, she can have a baby tomorrow if she so desires. 
Imho, she is where she wants to be. 
It is the last paper edition of Allure, btw.
The end of an era.


----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> But what about it doesn't make sense? She tried IVF, it didn't work, she tried a few things, it didn't work, she doesn't have children.....what about that doesn't make sense?


Imo, that she continues to discuss “her journey” in public.  Google JA and infertility.  Seems like an annual topic for her.  Also, she is way too old for the _victim_ narrative.


----------



## scarlet555

CarryOn2020 said:


> Imo, that she continues to discuss “her journey” in public.  Google JA and infertility.  Seems like an annual topic for her.  Also, she is way too old for the _victim_ narrative.


I would think she gets sick of talking about it but she sure still continues to do so.

Rich and famous people have way too much medical and ivf  access for her to talk like that- the truth is: it IS OK not to want to have children, sadly despite all the money, ivf can be hard, but there are so many ways to have a child…


----------



## mikimoto007

limom said:


> The timing. If she wanted kids with any of her partners, the technology was available at the time.
> With her means, she can have a baby tomorrow if she so desires.
> Imho, she is where she wants to be.
> It is the last paper edition of Allure, btw.
> The end of an era.



We've been over this. The technology wasn't there at the time. In 2012 it stopped being regarded as experimental. Jen was 43 then. Egg freezing is not worthwhile at 43. It was not an option. 

Maybe she continued with IVF or other options with other partners - she doesn't really say in the interview. Maybe she felt that the toll IVF was taking on her was too much.

She can have a baby tomorrow -what does this even mean????? She could probably adopt a baby, she could probably have  a surrogate - but that's not what she wanted to do. Why is that so hard to understand? Perhaps she feels she would have difficulty connecting with an adopted child, perhaps she has ethical concerns about surrogacy. She's entitled to those perspectives - hence she feels that the option of being children was taken from her.


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> Imo, that she continues to discuss “her journey” in public.  Google JA and infertility.  Seems like an annual topic for her.  Also, she is way too old for the _victim_ narrative.


I've gone down to page 4, and I honestly can't find anything but this article...I remember two others maybe, over the space of 15 years, but certainly not annual.
I don't think the victim narrative is restricted to young people, and I also don't get victim vibes here. It all seems pretty matter of fact.


----------



## limom

mikimoto007 said:


> We've been over this. The technology wasn't there at the time. In 2012 it stopped being regarded as experimental. Jen was 43 then. Egg freezing is not worthwhile at 43. It was not an option.
> 
> Maybe she continued with IVF or other options with other partners - she doesn't really say in the interview. Maybe she felt that the toll IVF was taking on her was too much.
> 
> She can have a baby tomorrow -what does this even mean????? She could probably adopt a baby, she could probably have  a surrogate - but that's not what she wanted to do. Why is that so hard to understand? Perhaps she feels she would have difficulty connecting with an adopted child, perhaps she has ethical concerns about surrogacy. She's entitled to those perspectives - hence she feels that the option of being children was taken from her.


She is absolutely entitled to those perspectives. Were those discussed by her previously?


----------



## mikimoto007

limom said:


> She is absolutely entitled to those perspectives. Were those discussed by her previously?



I don't recall her discussing them previously. Did she need to? She presumably felt that they weren't right for her.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, has not ever had to. 
Her choice; talk about it, don’t talk about it. Her reproduction choices and issues are not our business; her choice when and what to discuss, or not! 
People gonna judge either way


----------



## haute okole

mikimoto007 said:


> I don't recall her discussing them previously. Did she need to? She presumably felt that they weren't right for her.


I hear you @mikimoto007 and the insane fandom of Stu Pitt, yes that was his official nickname from way back because he was constantly fried and did not care who knew.  He left a cool chick for a sexy one and now the sexy one wants to bury him in vengeful litigation and at least one of his kids vocally hate him.  Oooh yeah, so sexy.  How about we have empathy for the kids and women he betrayed instead of hero worship that piece of work.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Agreed, has not ever had to.
> Her choice; talk about it, don’t talk about it. Her reproduction choices and issues are not our business; her choice when and what to discuss, or not!
> People gonna judge either way


Girl now,
If she wanted privacy, she will not be discussing those issues in Allure.
It is neither here or there, her choices entirely.
On the one hand, she is putting to light that reproduction matters are serious and don’t wait until you are in your forties as it gets way, way harder.


----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> I've gone down to page 4, and I honestly can't find anything but this article...I remember two others maybe, over the space of 15 years, but certainly not annual.
> I don't think the victim narrative is restricted to young people, and I also don't get victim vibes here. It all seems pretty matter of fact.


Here is one from 2021:








						Jennifer Aniston on speculation about not having kids: 'You have no clue what's going on'
					

The actor doesn't pay attention to tabloids these days, but they certainly affected her in the past.




					www.today.com
				




From 2018:








						Jennifer Aniston opens up about rumoured fertility battle
					

The former Friends actress shut down a lot of rumours about private life in a very candid interview with her close friend Molly McNearney




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Girl now,
> If she wanted privacy, she will not be discussing those issues in Allure.
> It is neither here or there, her choices entirely.
> On the one hand, she is putting to light that reproduction matters are serious and don’t wait until you are in your forties as it gets way, way harder.



I hear ya! Still her choice imo


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I hear you @mikimoto007 and the insane fandom of Stu Pitt, yes that was his official nickname from way back because he was constantly fried and did not care who knew.  He left a cool chick for a sexy one and now the sexy one wants to bury him in vengeful litigation and at least one of his kids vocally hate him.  Oooh yeah, so sexy.  How about we have empathy for the kids and women he betrayed instead of hero worship that piece of work.


Dude, they both had him in his prime. No Kleenex needed.
As far as the litigation, Angie deserves that money. She has 6 kids with him. Zero problems with her selling that vineyard.
His pretty boy privilege is off the chains.


----------



## lallybelle

She has spoken often about this subject. The only thing that she never discussed before was that she had actually tried IVF. The theme of it being her choice and it's ok for women not to have kids and societies expectations of women in that reguard etc has been a recurring theme of her's since Brad & Jen's breakup, because of the rumors of him wanting kids etc.

Of course this is all her own business & choice and there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

limom said:


> The timing. If she wanted kids with any of her partners, the technology was available at the time.
> With her means, she can have a baby tomorrow if she so desires.
> Imho, she is where she wants to be.
> It is the last paper edition of Allure, btw.
> The end of an era.


The technology was not advanced enough at the time to rely on it and here's a sad truth people need to come to grips with - the technology does not work for everyone all the time.  People walk out of fertility clinics in tears after being told they've tried everything and nothing is working.  I don't see a great deal of difference between scoffing at a person's heartache over infertility and looking at a person who died from cancer declaring "I know people who had chemo and lived - the technology was there if he wanted to live".  Medicine does not give the same outcomes to all.  
I can understand some skepticism with Jen - she thrives on attention, and has made a career of selling her private life for attention.  But if you take her out of the equation, the things she's saying are real.  I guess anyone who doesn't believe what she's saying should feel blessed because it suggests they've never known a person who went through the heartache of infertility - but it is real.  And the issue of defining women as being mothers and anyone else is not an fulfilled woman is real.  Skepticism over a famewhore doesn't need to go so far as to miss out on expanding compassion towards women in general.


----------



## bag-princess

John Aniston, 'Days of Our Lives' Legend and Jennifer Aniston's Father, Dead at 89
					

The veteran actor's daughter, Jennifer Aniston, confirmed his death on Monday




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## limom

Tough road ahead for Jennifer. 
Interesting the comparison between being afflicted with cancer and infertility.
It must be generational or cultural differences at play.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Tough road ahead for Jennifer.
> Interesting the comparison between being afflicted with cancer and infertility.
> It must be generational or cultural differences at play.


why?


----------



## bag-princess

Jennifer Aniston buys Oprah Winfrey's Montecito home for $14.8 million – here's everything we know
					

The Tuscan farmhouse sits in the celebrity-favored neighborhood between the Santa Ynez Mountains and the Pacific Ocean




					www.homesandgardens.com


----------

